# General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

We all know FF has its own thread where you can discuss anything you want about the series, but on other major RPG franchises you usually have to post under specific games of the series or in the classic "which is better thread".
Well here you can discuss anything about any series as long as it rpg, past and present including the Suikoden series, Breath of Fire, the Tales Franchise, the Mana Franchise, Shin Megami games, Dragon Warrior etc.

I'll start it off with some points. 
-Although not considered a traditional rpg, the highly popular shenume (at least on the dreamcast) finally has some news regarding the third installment. In an article i got from PSxeterme apparently there may be an announcement regarding the game at E3, i can link it if you want. I stopped playing Shenume 2 half way through because i heard of the cliff hanger, but this is pretty exciting news.

-Id like to hear if anyone has any news on it , about a possible installement of Suikoden 6. Im a die hard fan of the series but i have heard nothing on it, it doesnt seem like its even being discussed, which is kind of werid seeing as ps2 had 4 installments of the franchise. Maybe they are waiting towards the later part of the systems lives, but hopefully the game will continue on the sony systems.

-and finally, is anybody excited about chaos wars? i think thats the name, its an tactical rpg i think that features rpg characters from several different franchise and at least one is shadow hearts. Ive been waiting for something like this for a while, i know there is game called namco x capcom but thats a japanese only release , but were getting this stateside.

-one other thing, i read in article, that persona two released in the us actually does contain the data on the alternative snow queen mission, is there anyway to access this like with a game shark.

*Some of the Recommended Series or Games (Best Games in the Series): *
Suikoden (II, III)

Persona and Shin Megami Tensei stuff (Nocturne, P3)

Breath of Fire (III, IV)

Grandia (I)

Chrono Cross/Trigger

Tales Series (Symphonia, Abyss)

Shadow Hearts (I, II)

Kingdom Hearts

Disgaea/Atelier Iris/Phantom Brave/ Nippon Stuff

Front Mission

Elder Scrolls Series

Wild Arms

Xenosaga (Xenogears)

Saga (not recommend by Me or Goofy T., but a fairly popular series in Japan) - avoid Unlimited Saga like the plague

Fire Emblem

Ogre Series 

Dragon Quest/Warrior

Valkyrie Profile

Vandal Hearts

Vagrant Story

Parasite Eve (II)

Shenmue

Mana Series

Ys (i personally like Ark of the Nap.)

Shining Series 

Lost Odyssey 

Valkryia Chronicles

Fallout 3

Lunar (avoid dragon song though)

Arc the Lad

Phantasy Star

*Not Rpgs per se, but games containing significant rpg elements that are recommended:*

Bioshock

Zelda Series (Link, Ocarina)

Castlevania Series (Sotn)

Alundra (this is usually considered an rpg, buts it almost identical to Zelda which is not, so i put it here)


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 3, 2008)

Shenmue 2 was awesomesauce. If it had more fighting in it, it would have been perfect (heck, Shenmue was originally envisioned as a Virtua Fighter adventure game, so what the heck?). I love the characters in the game, though, and the little bit of action there is is well done. Good to hear that there might be a Shenmue 3.

I don't know about Suikoden. I only played the first three. Apparently 4 and 5 didn't sell very well, so there might not be a 6 for a long while.

Yeah, I'm very excited for Chaos Wars. There's a game coming out for PS3 called X Edge which has Capcom, Namco, Idea Factory, NIS, and Gust characters in it. I'll import it when it comes out 'cause I love me some Capcom characters. 

Namco x Capcom was actually slated for English release at some point, but there was a dispute over which company (Namco or Capcom) should bring it over, since Monolith Soft, the makers of the game, don't publish games. Namco got the rights to it like they did for Japan, and decided not to publish the game because it had "characters too obscure for English audiences." I'm still mad at Namco about that too. The reason they gave is the same reason they give for not bringing their best Tales games to the States-- because of so-called "obscurity." Well hell, if you thought that way then how did we get games like Phantasia, TotW, Symphonia, and those games?

I have no idea about Persona 2 either. I don't use GameSharks, so it'd be impossible for me to find out.

On a somewhat unrelated note, my favorite RPG of all time is Breath of Fire III. It's incredibly epic and a sheer blast to play.  Other favorites include Digital Devil Saga 2, all the other Breath of Fire games, Star Ocean 2, Shadow Hearts, Tales of Destiny 2 (the real one, not that Eternia crud), and Seiken Densetsu 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm excited about Chaos Wars only because of Beyond the Grave.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 3, 2008)

Baten Kaitos.

I loved this game, it was just different from what I was used to. The story was pretty good, and I like the artistic style of backgrounds in certain areas, as well as the whole concept of floating islands.

It was just a great RPG which I enjoyed all the way throughout.


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Jun 3, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei and Persona


----------



## Masurao (Jun 3, 2008)

Probably the "Tales of " series. Great games IMO, with a great battle system and fun stories, even if some where cliche'd.


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm excited about Chaos Wars only because of Beyond the Grave.



^---  I share this sentiment, he's not the only reason for me (as the game in its entirety looks incredible) but Brandon Heat being on the cover definately helped sell the game to me.  ^^

Am I the only one who thought Tales of the Abyss was better than Tales of Symphonia?  I loved them both, but it makes me a little sad that the former game kinda faded away after its introduction.

Anyone interested in hearing the released information on Persona 4?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone hear of Skies of Arcadia? Originally on the Dreamcast, but once it became extinct, it was remade for Gamecube, under the title "Skies of Arcadia Legends". SoA:L was also GOING to have a Playstation 2 version, but it was cancelled just as the GCN version was wrapping up.

A friend of mine has played the DC version, and I'm thinking of getting a GCN (or Wii, if I can actually FIND ONE!!!) with Skies of Arcadia Legends, which has features unavailable in the old Dreamcast version. Is it a good buy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2008)

Some of the best RPG series are non-FF. Like Star Ocean. I've loved all of the games, even 3.

And while FF games are better, Suikoden has a nice selection as well, and Dragon Quest is obviously the king in Japan as far as RPGs go. It even beats FF in popularity surprisingly... I love DQ games, but I don't know why they'd beat FF. Weird.


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 3, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Anyone hear of Skies of Arcadia? Originally on the Dreamcast, but once it became extinct, it was remade for Gamecube, under the title "Skies of Arcadia Legends". SoA:L was also GOING to have a Playstation 2 version, but it was cancelled just as the GCN version was wrapping up.
> 
> A friend of mine has played the DC version, and I'm thinking of getting a GCN (or Wii, if I can actually FIND ONE!!!) with Skies of Arcadia Legends, which has features unavailable in the old Dreamcast version. Is it a good buy?



Yep, I own Skies of Arcadia Legends.

It's a good buy, but be warned that the graphics may look weird on your TV at first (I think they added some type of filter, but the graphics look darker). 

I don't remember all the added stuff, but there's a new character in the game, and some new pirates to track down and such. I can't tell you the rest verbatim because I don't own the DC version.

The PS2 version of SoA actually did come out, just not in English. I actually remember there were rumors that both the PS2 and GC versions were gonna come out in the States at the same time, but only the latter did.

@CrazyMoronX:

DQ is so popular in Japan that there's a law stating that all DQ games must be released on Sunday, 'cause before tons of people would skip work and/or school to go buy the newest DQ game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 3, 2008)

MegaTen is sex. +Persona.

I hope the new Shenmue comes to Wii or PSP.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

SMT whoops the arse of any FF, as far as I'm concerned. Nocturne was just <33333.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 3, 2008)

I like Star Ocean: The Second Story a whole lot...


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's what I'm excited about.

White Knight Chronicles (Story) - the art design and animation look amazing. It's a must get . . . once I get a ps3.

Tales of Vesperia - I haven't played any of the tales series yet. I have Legendia on ps2, but I haven't given it a chance yet. I'm having a hard time getting used to gameplay, plus I heard it wasn't the strongest one in the series, but who cares looks like fun.

Disgaea 3 - I avoided the strategy genre for a while, until Disgaea came along.  Then it was like like the flood gates were opened. I ended up getting phantom brave, makai kingdom, ff tactics. . . good times.

I also like the *Atelier* series at lot as well. I wonder what took them so long before they decided to port them over to the U.S. I've only played Iris so far, but I've got "2, and 3" on their way over.


I don't get dragon quest, and why it's so "amazing". I've only played 8, and it was just an average game in my books. The fights lasted way too long. They weren't fun enough to play for them to do something like that. I heard the new on is on DS, I suppose they want it to stay rooted in . . . it's roots. But I don't get how its so above and beyond the competition. It's nostalgia to the extreme if you ask me, and more of the same gets old after a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2008)

Dragon Quest VIII was alright, but I agree that it wasn't the strongest of the series. I like VII for the best, personally, VI being right behind that, and then V being close behind.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

Did they bring VII and IV to America, or should I just assume I'll never get to play 'em?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2008)

Batman said:


> Did they bring VII and IV to America, or should I just assume I'll never get to play 'em?


Well, VII was released, it was 4 CDs long I think, maybe more... I bought that the release day! 

IV, I don't think so. I played IV-VI on emulators.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah they do have it on ebay. I might be able to play this one for a reasonable price. If only Suikoden II was this easy to find.  Now I just need some money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2008)

If you don't like the game, blame martryn. 

I have heard some people didn't like it for whatever reason. I call those people gay.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

If Onimusha is considered RPG, then that one is awesome.

Tales is also good, along with Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 3, 2008)

DS versions of DQ 4, 5, and 6 are coming to the States starting in September.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

Shin megami tensei (duh) Best RPGS ever


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2008)

watch that and you can see my love for MYstwalker


----------



## DTMaster (Jun 3, 2008)

No one talks about the Lufia series 

Although a bit cliche at times, and tedious with that 100 level dungeon, its still a personal favorite. I also love the music for it.

(Also In before the Chrono Trigger spammage)

Oh and I forgot the Mother series too! :X (Or Earthbound)


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm a HUGE Star Ocean Fan pek I'm waiting for First Departure and Second Evolution to hit the US (I hear they will BOTH come on Sep 30, 2008), and what would make me SOOOOO happy is if they remade the spinoff called "Blue Sphere" originally on Game Boy Color, for Nintendo DS. 

Are the SaGa + Grandia series, and Vagrant Story good? How's Threads of Fate?

And I heard the Tales of Symphonia PS2 version WAS available in the US; it's a version with extra features? Is it true? Or is that only for JP?

grrr...I hate this server...takes me 2+ tries to get the post to go through


----------



## Akuma (Jun 3, 2008)

Im suprised no one has mentioned xenogears, Amazing game. Its like FF7 but a challenge and doesnt have crap story and characters.


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 3, 2008)

DTMaster said:


> No one talks about the Lufia series



I like the second and third Lufia games, those are fun times.

There's an RPG series called Magical Vacation, the first game is on GBA and the second is on DS. Both games are *incredibly* underrated. The GBA game was never released in English, though. The DS game, known here as Magical Starsign, was released a couple years ago. I just got the game on Saturday, and it's easily one of the best RPGs I've ever played on a handheld system (rivals even Golden Sun).

Magical Vacation and its sequel pretty much capture the appeal of most of the early Square RPGs, especially the Mana series (not in gameplay, but in settings and characters), even though Square themselves didn't make the two Magical games. Brownie Brown, the games' developers, proved themselves worthy of making good RPGs. I only hope they continue making Magical Vacation games.

Golden Sun is another favorite handheld RPG of mine.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 3, 2008)

what about a non JRPG like Fallout 3 which I'm really looking forward to. Also I'm hoping now that BioWare is owned by EA they'll start releasing mutli-system games meaning I'll be able to play Jade Empire 2 or what ever on my PS3... Not that I've heard anything about the possibility of a Jade Empire 2 but I'm just saying...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

'course. Icewind Dale, Knights of the Old Republic and Baldur's Gate are all fantastic series.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> I'm a HUGE Star Ocean Fan pek I'm waiting for First Departure and Second Evolution to hit the US (I hear they will BOTH come on Sep 30, 2008), and what would make me SOOOOO happy is if they remade the spinoff called "Blue Sphere" originally on Game Boy Color, for Nintendo DS.
> 
> Are the SaGa + *Grandia* series, and Vagrant Story good? How's Threads of Fate?
> 
> ...



I still haven't finished grandia one. I beat two a long time ago, but I'm having a hard time getting back into the original. Something about the 5 year old's cheerleader powers I can't get into.


and KotoR was great. I loved modding in that purple light sabre. Can't wait for Mass Effect to drop in price so I can get it on the pc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 3, 2008)

I for one loved Star Ocean 3 for PS2. I don't know if anyone else did though.

But I loved it. One of my top favs.


----------



## Barry. (Jun 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I for one loved Star Ocean 3 for PS2. I don't know if anyone else did though.
> 
> But I loved it. One of my top favs.



Battle system was hella fun but the story was meh.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 3, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> And I heard the Tales of Symphonia PS2 version WAS available in the US; it's a version with extra features? Is it true? Or is that only for JP?



Nope, Japan-only I'm afraid, Namco-B has to feel like with-holding half their fucking awesome Tales games/remakes from everyone but Japan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2008)

i havent played tales of the abyss yet, but tales of symphonia is in my top 5 games of all times so, who knows
-i have both versions of skies, dont know if i should play the dreamcast version or the gamecube verision
-has anyone here played either of the evolution games - i love evolution worlds on gamecube, though tthe final boss was pretty dam hard


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 4, 2008)

The biggest problem I had with Star Ocean 3 was that they wasted 80% of it on the cliche "Epic war in a fantasy realm" portion of the story and only added the more original concepts toward the end as an afterthought.  I found the last few plot twists to be genuinely interesting, if only they'd been fleshed out more.

That said, I count myself among the game's fans.  It's far inferior to "the second story", but a very good game in its own right.

I'd completely forgotten about Xenogears.  O.O  I've owned it since '99 and haven't played it in three years... A classic deserves better than that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2008)

i havent played xenogears yet, but ive played the first xenosaga and loved it, but the one aspect i love about the game may turn other people away, the fact that the cut scenes are long and appear very often

whats mystwalker about?


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 4, 2008)

What do you guys think about Rogue Galaxy? I'm at chapter 8 at the moment, and enjoy it despite the story.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2008)

All you should play crystalis for the NES, that rpg was grand.




Great SNK RPG, and I hope it comes to the Virtual console because I lost my NES copy


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 4, 2008)

Hrm....what I like most about SO3 would be the Battle Trophies...they're fun to collect X3

Ahh, Namdai refuses to share. At least they aren't biased, like Squaresoft (pre-merge with Enix) when they gave PAL regions FFX International and us NTSC-US ppls don't *envy*

Anyone hear of Xenosaga? I LOVE the first game, but I'm somewhat disappointed by the 2nd game -- I only played the 2nd to continue the story. Is the 3rd any good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember Crystalis. That was one badass game. 

And I feel ashamed that I forgot about Grandia. It's easily one of the top 5 RPG series ever, with one of the best, funnest battle systems of all time.


----------



## Batman (Jun 4, 2008)

I have issues with the star ocean battle system. (even if the games are kick ass) It's terribly flawed. Danger towards me is only equal to the number of enemies on screen. Whereas it doesn't matter how strong the enemy is, if there's only one of them, I'm kicking it's ass. It's too easy to survive in single encounters and too easy to be sucker punched and pwned in against multiple enemies. That essentially forced me to power level, which can sometimes feel like a waste of time.

I had the same problem in Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria. All bosses were demolished with ease as long as they were by themselves. whereas gophers in groups of 5 were like the goddamn normandy shore.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

I didn't find much of a problem IMO^

But it DOES get annoying. =/


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 4, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> What do you guys think about Rogue Galaxy? I'm at chapter 8 at the moment, and enjoy it despite the story.



Rogue Galaxy was okay, but as you said, the story is so cliche it's not really worth mentioning.

The single most enjoyable point in the main quest was (I think it was chapter 6) the storyarc where they learn about Deego and Gale on the mafia planet-thing.  The storytelling throughout that chapter was wholly more emotional and enjoyable than the rest of the game put together.  When a sub-story regarding the past of a half-dog unimportant party member is more enjoyable than the main quest... you know you've got problems.  ^_^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2008)

has anbody played any of the Saga games, the only one i have played is Unlimited Saga and it was terrible.
-One of the worse battle systems
-terrible graphics, the movement is like a chess board
-you essentially have to play the same game with 7 characters to beat it completely
-terrible leveling system
-the game does not pace you at all, it fucks you, i breezed through the entire game till i got to the final boss and found out i was too weak, but at this point you have saved and cant go back and level up
- and probably the biggest flaw is the hp/lp system, i honestly could never tell if i would do damage to an enemy even when their hp was zero

-lunar dragon song also had major flaws while were on the subject, but the rest of the series is great


----------



## Batman (Jun 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> has anbody played any of the Saga games, the only one i have played is Unlimited Saga and it was terrible.
> -One of the worse battle systems
> -terrible graphics, the movement is like a chess board
> -you essentially have to play the same game with 7 characters to beat it completely
> ...


Oh yeah I picked up unlimited saga for like $2.99 just for lulz. I played through a bit of the first part, and it was actually kind of interesting, but they do too many things in that game to make it . . . not fun. One of these days i'll play through it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

I never beat Rogue Galaxy because the battle system got too old and repetitive for me. Normally, especially with games like Star Ocean, I will press on and complete a game. But, for whatever reason, I have had just enough of the RG battle system.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 5, 2008)

I was really looking forward to Rogue Galaxy, but the fact that I often hear its story isn't worth mentioning is the reason I've not bothered to play it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2008)

^ All you do with minor enemies is a wide area tech and you basically plow through most of the battles


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 5, 2008)

illusion sword is the game breaker. The story is really cliche and chapter 6 is so far the best chapter and most dramatic. the game is not that good but I enjoy it


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 5, 2008)

^
'tis true.  At any level above 2 the main character's area attack took all difficulty out of battle.


Kira Uzumaki said:


> has anbody played any of the Saga games, the only one i have played is Unlimited Saga and it was terrible.
> -One of the worse battle systems
> -terrible graphics, the movement is like a chess board
> -you essentially have to play the same game with 7 characters to beat it completely
> ...





Ugh, I know what you mean.  The LP/HP system was so arbitrary, and almost always favored the enemy.  There were times when I'd have full HP and a random encounter would do 3 or 4 LP of damage to me anyway, and likewise I'd have the enemy's hp depleted and never once scratch his LP.  I felt like chucking my controller so many times over the course of that game.

It's a shame, because I loved the music and the cut-scene animation.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 5, 2008)

Are ANY of the SaGa games any good? Or Grandia? Or Mana?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2008)

Romancing Saga III > 85% of all RPGs ever made. 

Though I'm not sure you'd really put that in the same boat, since I'm pretty sure the other SaGa series was totally different...

All Grandia games are awesome. Including Xtreme if you are straight and enjoy the battle system.

Secret of Mana 1, 2, Legend, are all awesome. 2/Seiken Densetsu III being the best game, one of the best games of all time bar none.


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 5, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Are ANY of the SaGa games any good? Or Grandia? Or Mana?



I've never played a game from the SaGa series that I considered good.  I have friends who love it, though, so it has a following.

I've only played Grandia 2 and 3, I liked both of them just fine.  The only mana game I disliked was the newest one.  (its exact title escapes me, the one with the zidane-esque character)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Secret of Mana 1, 2, Legend, are all awesome. 2/Seiken Densetsu III being the best game, one of the best games of all time bar none.



How can a game be _one_ of the best yet bar _none_?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Balladbird said:


> I've never played a game from the SaGa series that I considered good.  I have friends who love it, though, so it has a following.
> 
> I've only played Grandia 2 and 3, I liked both of them just fine.  The only mana game I disliked was the newest one.  (its exact title escapes me, the one with the zidane-esque character)



#3 battle system is pretty well paced.

Graphics are just SO much better.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn, I wish Square would finally announce release dates for the Star Ocean 1 and 2 ports for the PSP already. It's been forever.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 5, 2008)

^ They are both out in Japan. And according to gamefly.com, BOTH just *might* be released on September 30th, 2008 for NTSC-U/C...


----------



## TargaryenX (Jun 6, 2008)

> Anyone hear of Xenosaga? I LOVE the first game, but I'm somewhat disappointed by the 2nd game -- I only played the 2nd to continue the story. Is the 3rd any good?



The third is better than the second, and I think it's worth playing to finish the story if you like it, but the 2nd and 3rd weren't really made by the same people as the first one, since Monolith had a huge emo breakup after the first game.

I'll mention Xenogears again though, it's the best RPG I've ever played. I also rather enjoyed the Legaia series, it's hugely underrated. The second one sort of lacks the "heart" that made the first game great, but they're both very fun to play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2008)

i havent played two yet, but my gripe is that they changed the character design from one to two in xenosaga, i liked the character design, but i guess that wanted a more realistic feel rather than cartoony/animeish

i just started ff one yesterday, its fun to play those classic 2d turn based games every now and then, but im still amazed the game was as popular as it was, ive played the first final fantasy briefly on the nes and it the fight scenes look like dos program or something, 

im not up to speed on everything is ff1 the first turn based rpg, or was there something before it, i know the first dragon warrior was also on the nes, but i think that came later

im not sure i have saga frontier one and two but havent played them yet because of the unlimited saga fiasco, but i hear they are both considered notable games in the rpg community


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> How can a game be _one_ of the best yet bar _none_?


What I meant was it's one of the best games out of any genre, not just Mana/Seiken games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2008)

i was at gamestop today, i didnt know they released chaos war already, i was tempted to pick it up but i will wait till it drops to around 20 before buying it


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jun 7, 2008)

The best RPG's I've played are:

Skies of Arcadia Legends
Fire Emblem (all but the Wii version)
Golden Sun 1 & 2
Pokemon Red and Blue (still the best versions) Pokemon XD gale of Darkness was pretty good too.

Right now I'm working on Kingdom Hearts 1 and Dragon Warrior 1 (GBC)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2008)

have you played skies of arcadia for the dreamcast whats teh difference between the two versions


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 7, 2008)

^ The Gamecube version has mroe features, for one (according to an early poster, there IS an SoA:L PS2 version, but it's JP only). The Dreamcast version, however, has the music in better quality...something (the Gamecube version's music is of lesser quality).

Also, Golden Sun is love pek


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

cool i was gonna play the dreamcast version first anyway

plus i got both golden sun games in gamestop last week, so ill be checking them out soon as well, there pretty hyped so i hope im not disappointed, even though i think they would have had a sequel by now if they were that good
-cause you know even when it looks like a game is done, if people buy it , a sequel happens 9/10


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish they brought over shining force 3... They only released so much of it on the saturn way back. That game was awesome!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2008)

is shining force anything like shining tears, because i love that game, i went and got an import copy of the sequelish shining wind (i know there related but not really , something along the lines of dds versus persona?)
and i still need to go watch the anime shiningwindxtears


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 8, 2008)

I just started playing Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete. So far the story is pretty good and the fighting isn't that bad either. Any opinions on this game? Sorry if this was already brought up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

Lunar was pretty cool. I actually bought Lunar 2 the collectors edition, then sold it for like 30 bucks. Then I looked on ebay, and it was selling for over 100 bucks.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 9, 2008)

^ Valkyrie Profile (the PS1 version) and FFVII have such crazy prices on ebay now too...

Anyone play the VP games? There's the original from the PSX (ported to PSP under "Valkyrie  Profile: Lenneth", a prequel (?) for PS2 (Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria) and a new spinoff for the DS coming soon (Valkyrie Profile: The Accused One).

I have VP:L (PSP version) and I beat the game once, and I managed to get the A ending, but I had only 7 outta 8 flame jewels. I started replaying it under Hard again (for the flame jewels) but in the chapter where you have to send an Archer to Asgard, I NEVER get Janus unlike the first Hard playthrough. I keep gettign stuck with Llewelyn  And not only is it hard to raise Llewelyn's hero level, but if I transfer him instead of Janus in that chapter, Odin will NOT get me the best items! I just reformatted my PSP memory stick, because I hear that the VP games get harder the mroe ya play them....

For one thing, it involves getting Yumei early (i.e. she ends up in your Einherjar search in chapter 2 or 3-ish). I think I got Nanami instead in my first playthrough, which led to me getting Janus in time for the said chapter. Is there a way I can like, manipulate teh RNG or something?

ALso, which enemies can I beat up (with some good RNG manip) to get a lto of spell books? I know the Pongo in Chapter 0's Artolia Mt Ruins that can give both Fire Lance and Normalize books...


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 9, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> is shining force anything like shining tears, because i love that game, i went and got an import copy of the sequelish shining wind (i know there related but not really , something along the lines of dds versus persona?)
> and i still need to go watch the anime shiningwindxtears



Shining Force is a very typical RPG, with all the good and bad that are associated with that.  I can't compare it to the other games in its series (since it's the only one I've played) but it's got an average action-rpg style battle system, characters with emotional baggage, and a magic sword that can change the destiny of a war torn land... pretty original, no?  ^^

It's the kind of game you don't regret playing, but find you'll never play again once you reach the end.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> I just started playing Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete. So far the story is pretty good and the fighting isn't that bad either. Any opinions on this game? Sorry if this was already brought up.



My favorite RPG series(even if there are only two real games in it)


I just started playing The World Ends With You. It's fantastic.


----------



## omniwind (Jun 9, 2008)

I love Dark Chronicle/Dark Cloud 2, Chono Cross.  Lunar silver story complete and Lunar 2 eternal blue complete one of my favorite series.  Cannot forget the imfamous Diamond and Pearl "gotta catch'em all" good games way better than the 3rd genration r/s/e  not on gold/silver level.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

i like shining tears because its a nice break from turn based, plus you can play it multiplayer, i will say this though, some of the boss are exteremly hard, i have a copy of shining force 2 and shining in the darkness , but i havent got sf one yet

i was wondering about this, are there any rpgs series that have at least three games, that are so interwined you need to play them in order, most of the ones ive played are usually stand alones with a few references to other game in the series


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 10, 2008)

.hack, .hack/G.U, and the Xenosaga trilogy are the only games I can think of first-hand.  The Digital Devil Saga, as well (though that's only two games).  Closely intertwined games are surprisingly rare.

Technically, the shining force games take place in the same world in different eras, but knowledge of the other games is never a necessity for the any of them.

Edit:  Oh, another one occured to me, although it's technically not an RPG:
The Blood Omen: Legacy of Cain and Legacy of Cain: Soul Reaver games.  I think between the two sets there are five games in all, and you need to play them all to see the story concluded.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

ah i forgot about the dot hack games, i beat the first four, but i havent started on GU yet, is it more of the same , or do they finally revamp some stuff, i like the first four games but they did get tedious at points, though i did like data draining, nice feature


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a question for you guys. How is Persona 3? I remember hating the whole Shin Megami Tensei series for various reasons (SNES days scarred me for life), but I vaguely remember liking Persona 2.

How does it play? I can buy FES for 30 bucks at my local Gamestop, so it might be worth looking in to if the game isn't gay like I suspect it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a question for you guys. How is Persona 3? I remember hating the whole Shin Megami Tensei series for various reasons (SNES days scarred me for life), but I vaguely remember liking Persona 2.
> 
> How does it play? I can buy FES for 30 bucks at my local Gamestop, so it might be worth looking in to if the game isn't gay like I suspect it is.



It's pretty fun. I got a review for it if you wanna see but to make it short. 

Your a high school student. You got 2 things in the game rpg/sims. Sims is a smaller role but it defiantly is enjoyable. The rpg is standard shin megami style. Very elemental based, weakness, and so on, more so then just grinding. If you like Anime type stories this one is simliar and actually cool and  a difference between the whole king/prince/old times rpgs. 

So it's a good RPG, actually one of my fav's on PS2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not all weird 3rd person view, card-based battle stuff is it? That's what I didn't like about those SNES games. I'd like to see this video review, along with that other one once you get it compiled.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not all weird 3rd person view, card-based battle stuff is it? That's what I didn't like about those SNES games. I'd like to see this video review, along with that other one once you get it compiled.



No, nothing with cards 

Part 1 - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=398ZRUgyhHM[/YOUTUBE]




Part 2- 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MWACnzf2GlA[/YOUTUBE]




Old review so i sucked then  But i think i covered it well enough. Part 1 is the rpg part mostly, part 2 is more the sims part. 

The other review I'll get on right away


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2008)

i just heard disgaea 3 will make its apperance on the ps3, hmm whatever happened to that xbox 360 atlus exclusive deal
-anyone know anything about last remanants


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2008)

LR is made by square and there is a thread on it already, you can find information on it there.

disgaea 3 will come out on the ps3 in the states in august.


Atlus will bring over 3 games, some information was released but not much. Expect something at E3.


----------



## pierrot harly (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the date on E3? I know it is sometime in July. I will pick up Disgaea 3 when it comes out. I still have to finish 2 though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2008)

You will never find such amazing music in a RPG again! These two RPGs set the music standards so high that only the great man who did them can get that close again!

beans


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2008)

my fav single piece from anyone game music wise is the opera song in ff3/6, but chrono trigger did have  a great soundtrack

this is kinda of a rpg/anime question , has anbody both seen and played spectral souls, ive seen the anime and wondered if its related to the game series.


----------



## TargaryenX (Jun 19, 2008)

> You will never find such amazing music in a RPG again! These two RPGs set the music standards so high that only the great man who did them can get that close again!



Certainly there have been very very few games that have come close to that bar. I would say that FFVIII, X, Shadow of the Colossus, and KH I&II are at least in the ballpark, but aside from Mitsuda's other creations, Xenogears and Xenosaga I, there hasn't really been anything that I think can match them. It's too bad Mitsuda-sama seems bound and determined to only do cell phone and DS games now.

Oh yeah, and I think I was actually at that concert you linked, or one by the same group at any rate. When they struck up the chrono trigger theme I seriously about jumped out of my seat. It was pretty epic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2008)

theres gonna be some orchestra in houston this summer playing themes from mainly rpgs games and i think zelda as well, im thinking about going


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

That'd be cool, I might consider going to something like that if it was in Denver and no one saw me there and never found out I went to it.

PS: When you sending me your XBOX 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2008)

mmm sounds temping to go and crazy your going nuts with your Xbox 360 statements!!!!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2008)

after operation darkness drops, i might finally have to buy an xbox 360, it looks good, its from atlus, plus the story sounds crazy

by the way did everyone hear that there gonna start releasing the dragon quest games on ds like they did with final fantasy, 4 is coming out here for sure, five is likely , and six is coming out in japan sometime this year or next year


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

RPG thread is great!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> mmm sounds temping to go and crazy your going nuts with your Xbox 360 statements!!!!!!


Yeah, it sounds like a real treat, right?

Anyways, back on topic, when you sending me your XBOX 360?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 24, 2008)

Have they confirmed anything new of the Shin Megami Tensei game for PS3? i.e. scans, propaganda?

When will Squeenix confirm any new releases into the US? Namely, the 2 Star Ocean games for PSP? I cannot wait X3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2008)

any big announcement is prolly gonna be next month (july) at e3
-all i know is that a persona 4 is in the works
-apparently sega is also planning on making a sequel to skies of arcadia
-and blizzard posted a teaser on their website that might hint at diablo 3


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 25, 2008)

The SoA sequel will be on the Wii as well, I believe....I doubt it'd be on the PS3 or (for US exclusive) 360.

Also, it appears Squeenix will put a copy of Xenogears on PSN. Of course, you'll need a PS3 to get those games.  I wish they'd make it for PSP...


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 26, 2008)

Any news on Dark Cloud 3? 

*everyone boos at her*

What?! I happen to like Dark Cloud AND it's sequel, thank you very much, and am anticipating tis *three*quel  even if it's PS3 exclusive as well...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

i like dark cloud, but i had no idea they were even considering this, but i think generally people like part 2 , but not one
its been a while since i played it, but doesnt dark cloud have a problem where your weapons can break


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a problem, a gameplay element.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

true enough, but sometimes a gameplay element can be considered a problem overall, especially if it cause the game to get a bad rap, and from the people ive talked with, they said thats one of the reasons they have shyed away from it, you can build up a weapon have it for most of the game, and then a bad turn of fortune causes it to break and your screwed

nightmare of druga had the same problem, not being able to save in the dunegon was made by design but this element turned a lot of the people off of the game


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 27, 2008)

In DC1, youre default weapons can break but they will never disappear. Any other weapons aside from the default will vanish permanently upon breaking. Also, there is a "Thirst" system which makes it mroe challenging..overall more difficult than its sequel. Also, the story gets monotonous after a while.
In depth:
- Certain floors have a "seal" on them (i.e. when you defeat an enemy, your weapon loses AP needed for buildup; or you get thirsty faster)
- Thirstyness is determined by water droplets in your status panel. The water droplets diminish over time, and when they're all gone you take damage every few seconds. Water bottles and recovery springs can refill.
- Kind of a sucky translation
(more details later)

DC2 is more n00b-friendly. Thirst is now a status ailment caused by the Mushy Banana item or certain enemy attacks inw hcih you cannot eat to regain health. The recovery springs cure status ailments as well as fully restore HP, but you have tow ait for them to "recharge" between uses. Also, when any weapon breaks, they don't disappear. However, all attacks bya  broken weapon will have No Effect. Overall much easier (and more enjoyable in terms of story) than its predecessor. They're both fun though  Also, DC2's translation is better.

The SaGa, Suikoden and Fire Emblem series have similar but perhaps more harsh elemets:
- In Fire Emblem, if someone dies in battle, they die for good
- In SaGa series, when a character dies in battle, they LP goes down by 1, and can still be hit for LP damage. When their LP hits 0, they either (for other games in the series) fall into a coma and must head to an inn to recover, or (for Romancing SaGa 3 which I have the ROM) they die and disappear permanently. And it's game over if this happens to the "main character" you have chosen to play as.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2008)

yea i get the same effect from the .hack games, the story is interesting, but the dungeons look the same and get kinda boring after a while

hey i have no problem with those elements, its just that games with those kind of elements tend to be less accessible to non hardcore rpg players, so they dont do well in sales sometimes
my only gripe about stuff like that is that is not really adding difficulty to the game, but tedium, thats why i have always been a big fan of optional quest and especially optional bossess, there everyone gets what they want, and thats partially why ff is so popular, on the surface its not that difficult just to beat, but to do everything, especially beating the optional bossess that requires more skill and luck

oh, i was wondering what you were talking about suikoden thats harsh, your refering to the fact that in the strategy battles if a character dies there gone, and then you cant get the 108 stars, but i think that only applies to the last battle

another game thats semi rpg/horror, that has a bonkers system is galerians, your life bar in that game is permanantely draining the entire game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Romancing Saga 3 is one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 27, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> All you should play crystalis for the NES, that rpg was grand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crystalis is a great game!
O man that reminds me of a game that somebody recommended me for SNES pretty recently called terranigma. i started playing rpgs in the NES days... picked up DQ1/ff1 back in the day when it first came out and im still finding rpgs that i never played before that are just amazing.


no love for BoF?  i know the later ones werent great but the early ones were awsome.
no love for wild arms series 
no love for atelier series? D:
no odins sphere? 

well at least i will throw my hat in with some games i think are really leet that haven't been mentioned yet: many of the non disgaea nippon ichi games... all the love goes to disgaea but phantom brave, ar tonelico and la pucelle tactics were all great just to name a few. not that i don't love disgaea i mean look at my avatar/sig. Just some of the other nippon ichi games don't get enough <3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 28, 2008)

my favs are the nippon/atlus games , but i love breath of fire 3, sadly i was playing it on a scratched up disc and it froze 1/3 of the way into the game, 
^i havent played any of the others yet, but are the bof games connected in anyway , i know the main character from 3 has blue hair, and i think the guy in the snes one has blue hair as well

terrinigma is good, problem is that it and tales of phantasia were only released in japan and in britian on the snes, luckily top was rereleased on the gameboy advanced
you should also check out a game called bahumat lagoon, its something of a mix between breath of fire and vandal hearts


----------



## manrae (Jun 28, 2008)

Suikoden II-GOAT story in a rpg...still have my copy


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2008)

^i think there might finally be rumblings regarding suikoden 6, but from what i hear it will be on the wii
-its not a suprise though that a 6 is in the works because they still havent introduced like 3/5 of the true runes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Terranigma was pretty good, but overhyped methinks.

And am I the only person that likes BoF IV over III?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 1, 2008)

my only problem with terrnigma as far as i played it anyway, there was no interaction with game characters, you bascially went from one duengon to another and there really werent any towns or anything


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 7, 2008)

hey i just heard this on another site and wanted to know if its true, apparently Persona 4 is supposed to drop for the ps2 in december, but thats kind of werid since atlus is going ahead and putting disgaea 3 on ps3, so why not persona 4?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't really know. Guess it was easier to make?

I'm starting to think the Persona fan base is outgrowing the Disgaea fan base.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Whoever makes Persona decided PS2 was the way to go. Nippon Ichi decided PS3 was the way to go. Atlus just localizes the games, not makes them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2008)

Persona 4 will be out this month in japan...i hope since they're taking this long to bring it over at least they'll keep the Jp voices so i won't have to import like with P3 and undub it.

The hack games did it...i wonder why other rpgs don't follow by their example.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 9, 2008)

The 2 Star Ocean PSP remakes have a confiremed release date by Squeenix:

- First Departure: Oct 21, 2008
- Second Evolution: Jan 6, 2009

I am so excited :WOW


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

Just started playing soul Nomad. I dunno if this is considered RPG but fuck it, i love it  Any other good games like it? I already got disegea 1-2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just started playing soul Nomad. I dunno if this is considered RPG but fuck it, i love it  Any other good games like it? I already got disegea 1-2.


Did you also get Makai Kingdom? That's the best. 

Also La Pucelle.

Although those games aren't really like Soul Nomad. Nothing really is. Ogre Battle comes closest with the squad thing. That is, if you don't mind playing an SNES/PSX or a N64 game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you also get Makai Kingdom? That's the best.
> 
> Also La Pucelle.
> 
> Although those games aren't really like Soul Nomad. Nothing really is. Ogre Battle comes closest with the squad thing. That is, if you don't mind playing an SNES/PSX or a N64 game.



I wanna get makai Kingdom too, hard to find tho so I'll have to order it. As for La Pucelle, is it cutsey? Cause now that I'm playing soul Nomad and Gig is there, i can't go back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

Makai Kingdom is for sale for about 20 bucks here. It's all over the place! :amazed

La Pucelle... I think it actually has a more serious storyline than the rest. No Gig-like or Zetta-like characters from what I remember. But, the gameplay is there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

More serious? Like serious like FFT serious? Cause although i enjoyed it it also was depressing and boring in the end. I like the Gig type since there crazy assholes that keep it entertaining.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2008)

I got rondo swords for DS for 10 bucks, found a deal on cheapassgamer and took advantage of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> More serious? Like serious like FFT serious? Cause although i enjoyed it it also was depressing and boring in the end. I like the Gig type since there crazy assholes that keep it entertaining.


I really can't remember how serious, but I know that there was a death of a main character. One of the most powerful ones, too, it was awful.

There is still the classic Nippon humor sprinkled around though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah nice. then I'll check it out. How about that newest one, i hear it's a sci-fic kinda game. I forgot the name but published by Nippon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

Mana Khemia or whatever? That's the newest one I know of... It's not Sci-fi any way you look at it, except for the space alien Muppy. That game is worth it simply for Muppy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mana Khemia or whatever? That's the newest one I know of... It's not Sci-fi any way you look at it, except for the space alien Muppy. That game is worth it simply for Muppy.



Woops i meant last year, Ar tonelico - Melody of Elemia. hows that? 

and the one you mentioned looks fun. how's the story/gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't played Ar Tonelico, but it's supposed to be good. I think it's really rare by now though. 

Mana Khemia was fun. If you ever played Atelier Iris, it's the same series. Creating items in your alchemy pot for newer, better items. With this one you create weapons, armor, and accessories the same way.

The story is... well, it's there. You're in school, and most of the story revolves around being in school but is focused on the main character's secret past and his father. It's not the strongest story in the universe.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2008)

So I bought The World Ends With You.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

How'd that work out? Is it as awful as I imagine it is, with the stylus and the controls and the awful hand cramping? Or do you have girly hands that allow you to easily manipulate the DS?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How'd that work out? Is it as awful as I imagine it is, with the stylus and the controls and the awful hand cramping? Or do you have girly hands that allow you to easily manipulate the DS?



Actually stylus works pretty easy with the game and this is coming from someone with big hands 

As for the SrpgS thanks, Ima look into em  So in order can you name your fav SRPG on PS2 that you played.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know, maybe it's just me... maybe if I get gamefly again, I'll check it out. I just don't like the idea of buying another game I won't play.

Top SRPGs for me on the PS2:
Makai Kingdom
Disgaea
Disgaea 2
Suikoden Tactics
*Stella Deus *edit*
Soul Nomad
Phantom Brave
La Pucelle (it's the weakest, really, not as polished or refined)
Chaos Wars

I can't think of any, but I'm not even sure I missed any. There weren't *that* many, from what I remember.

I forgot to mention Mana Khemia is more like a classic JRPG than anything. It has a couple twists in the battle system, but nothing too far from classic RPG play.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, maybe it's just me... maybe if I get gamefly again, I'll check it out. I just don't like the idea of buying another game I won't play.
> 
> Top SRPGs for me on the PS2:
> Makai Kingdom
> ...


Thanks for the list. I got Chaos wars yesterday with Soul nomad, and i don't really like it all to much either, really boring. 

As for putting disgaea 2 higher then soul, i dunno how Disgaea is really boring to me compared to 1


----------



## Quagles (Jul 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> 'course. Icewind Dale, Knights of the Old Republic and Baldur's Gate are all fantastic series.



You're missing one more, even though it was only one game and not a series. PLANESCAPE: TORMENT, fucking awesome game.



> I for one loved Star Ocean 3 for PS2. I don't know if anyone else did though.
> 
> But I loved it. One of my top favs.



Star Ocean 3 is actually one of my favourite RPG's even though I never finished, very fun battle system I must say.



> Are ANY of the SaGa games any good? Or Grandia? Or Mana?


 Grandia 1 is one of the many very great RPG's for Ps1, play it at all costs. 2 isn't that good but it's still an ok game, never tried 3 ;(

Also the mana games I've played was great, Secret of Mana and Seiken Densetsu 3 great snes games and Legend of Mana for PSX good one too, but haven't tried others.

And now onto my own opinions. I've always wanted to try Baten Kaitos and Skies of Arcadia but could never find the games sadly ;/

As for games that should be mentioned even if they're old, Vagrant Story if you haven't played it do it already, one of Squaresofts' greatest work for the PSX.

Breath of Fire III and IV, both solid RPG's.

Wild Arms, has really no one at ALL mentioned this game in this thread? Wild Arms 1 was probably my favorite RPG on the PSX, other than some FF games. A very well done game with a good battle system, simply stunning music in every one of the games in the series, nice for the eye 2d graphics (the first) and the best part is all the puzzles in the games and the tools you have to use to get past it so you don't just walk endless in dungeons just fighting.

PS1 just had so many great titles it makes me miss the old times.

On the ps2 I have had worse experience, or maybe I just except too much and I've probably picked up some bad titles, tried Arc the lad IV but that was pretty bad, same with Phantom Brave and that alchemy rpg game I've got no idea what the name is. (Not full metal alchemist.)


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 9, 2008)

I just beat Tales of the Abyss, I almost cried. It had quite an emotional story. ;-;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks for the list. I got Chaos wars yesterday with Soul nomad, and i don't really like it all to much either, really boring.
> 
> As for putting disgaea 2 higher then soul, i dunno how Disgaea is really boring to me compared to 1


Yeah, Chaos Wars... I was disappointed a bit.

Soul Nomad was a lot of fun, but I didn't actually finish it. After a certain point, you just smashed everything too easily and the story wasn't compelling enough. I just wasn't motivated I guess, I usually like games with ridiculous level grinding potential. Which is why I put D2 above it. Granted, I didn't replay D2 that much.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 10, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I just beat Tales of the Abyss, I almost cried. It had quite an emotional story. ;-;



A lot of Tales games are tear-jerkers...esp. Phantasia (which is THE ONLY TALES GAME I PLAYED....so far) The beginning, I had to stifle my urges to bawl buckets!

Yes, I'm VERY sentimental.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

I never got the feeling that any of the Tales games were emotional at all. What games are you playing?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 10, 2008)

Only a translated rom of Phantasia for SNES (because it doesn't have teh "Kangaroo" bug in translation like the GBA) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so you're playing Cless and Chester, and you leave town to go out on a hunting trip, not knowing that it was the last time you'll see your family alive....that's very deppresing.  When Chester saw his baby sister Amy dead, a few tears were pouring outta my eyes. Seriously. 




Symphonia, Abyss, Destiny etc. must have even more heartwrenching scenes  
BTW,

*Spoiler*: _Symphonia spoiler_ 




What's this I hear about something that you have to "choose" between Kratos and Zelos, and if you choose Kratos, Zelos dies, but if you choose Zelos, Kratos DOESN'T die?




I own neither a Gamecube (or Wii) or the game, so I'd like a lil explanation...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never got the feeling that any of the Tales games were emotional at all. What games are you playing?



I get emotional with em. My emotion is anger for how pissed off i buy overrated pieces of shit. Looking at TOS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, ToS was overrated to hell and back. It was fun, I suppose, but it wasn't in the same league as dozens of other games. I don't know why it was hyped so much, honestly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

Did anybody else fall in love with the remake of Romancing SaGa for ps2? When i got that game a few years back i was addicted to it for a few days...probably the best done open-ended Jrpg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

I liked it up to the point I hit those ecological quests or whatever. It was the most frustrating, inane thing I've ever done. I did not get past it and stopped playing.

That's a damn shame, too, because the skill system in the Saga series is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

You could skip those lol. Which was your protagonist?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

I never was able to get past it, like it was required and I had no other quests to do... Mine was... that guy with the silver hair or whatever. I don't remember, it's been forever.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never was able to get past it, like it was required and I had no other quests to do... Mine was... that guy with the silver hair or whatever. I don't remember, it's been forever.



Was his hair long? If it was we had the same char. And yeah for that quest, you could skip it by not accepting to do it but once you accepted it then yeah you need to go through with it...good thing a friend warned me about it lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe I should buy the game. It's not that much at Gamestop.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah you should give it another try...it gets really good after the middle-end part. Do you remember that bard that joins your party from time to time...that's actually god XD.

There's one part where you're being knighted and you have the option to turn down the offer during the freaking ceremony...i didn't cause i liked the king's daughter but you had the option in the dialog box that went something like " I wont' do what you say old man, i make my own path"....gah it was so priceless.

Also there's a few god dragon battles...which are so much fun..they have their own special music...probably one of the best battle themes ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Just so long as I don't have to bother with that ecology thing. Man, I hated that. I spent like 4 hours going down into a cavern, killing only specific monsters, and I never got it right!  It made no sense.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just so long as I don't have to bother with that ecology thing. Man, I hated that. I spent like 4 hours going down into a cavern, killing only specific monsters, and I never got it right!  It made no sense.



Actually i remembered something, i might have been wrong above about skipping it...i must have confused it with some other quest. That ecology thing wasn't just  a short quest you could do in 20 minutes and be done with it, it spanned the entire game and you'd only partially finish bits and pieces of it till you progressed the game and other pieces of it were available...you should have been able to go and do other stuff even if you didn't complete that quest. It wasn't like a main story quest or anything....just a really long one like the demon sword quest.

You just didn't talk to everyone/thing or didn't go everywhere to initiate newer quests i'm sure of it.

The basic gist of it is that bugs>beasts>ooze>undead etc etc so if you killed more of one species the species that eat it die and the species it eats will multiply...so you had to kill the correct species so that your intended species could multiply *BUT* the multiplying wouldn't just magically happen after you killed say 100 undead, it would happen after some ingame time had passes...which only happens when you progress the story...thus it's impossible to be stuck to an area due to this quest.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 10, 2008)

I Like seiken dentsu 3 and, I think it is ALOT more fun than secret of mana.

Any other recommendations for snes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 90% sure I talked to everyone at least 5 times, in all of the areas I could visit before giving up on the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm 90% sure I talked to everyone at least 5 times, in all of the areas I could visit before giving up on the game.



I edited, look up once more.

And did you go to the world map or the boat?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Eh, I'm pretty sure I had no other quest options though... I took the boat all over the place and the world map.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2008)

The world was huge...you obviously didn't go everywhere...you must have missed something.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Star Ocean 1 for PSP coming October and Star Ocean 2 PSP coming in February. =D Fucking awesome.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ January, actually, for Second Evolution...January 6th. I cannot wait~

No date for SO: The Last Hope though.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 11, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> *Spoiler*: _Symphonia spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Symphonia_ 



Yeah, you do have to choose in a specific event near the end of the game. the gist of the situation is basically this:

Not far after the aforementioned scene, Zelos turns out to be a traitor. You have to fight him, and based on the actions of that scene, he will either die after you defeat him, or he will survive and come back by saving your party later. Kratos never dies, if you chose Zelos, he'll just decide to hang back for the rest of the game because of injuries or whatnot.

Also, Zelos being alive is canon, he's in the sequel.






> Yeah, ToS was overrated to hell and back. It was fun, I suppose, but it wasn't in the same league as dozens of other games. I don't know why it was hyped so much, honestly.



I think Namco just got lucky. I found the game campy and fun, I loved the story, but at the same time I knew that it was just generic shit compared to many other RPG's out there, it had some sort of mysterious appeal to it. I think maybe the lack or RPGs for the 'Cube at the time might have had something to do with it as well.


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know if Mana Khemia 1 will come over to Europe, too?


----------



## Botzu (Jul 14, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> The 2 Star Ocean PSP remakes have a confiremed release date by Squeenix:
> 
> - First Departure: Oct 21, 2008
> - Second Evolution: Jan 6, 2009
> ...



im glad they are remaking the first one... The first game is near unplayable with all the crash able tiles. X.x

Star ocean 2 is definitely my favorite out of the 3. star ocean 3 in particular had one of the worst endings ive ever gone through... 30 minutes of philosophical jargon and "what ifs". why couldn't they just stick to pairing off all the characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> *Spoiler*: _Symphonia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love tos, and personally think its hands down the best gamecube game, and its my favorite actually on any none sony system, and the sequel is pretty much the only reason im buying a Wii

- i got a question though, is the next shin megami game gonna be on the ps2 or ps3?, i heard persona 4 on ps2, but on wiki on a list of exclusive titles for ps3, they had shin megami untitled game
maybe both?

-i hope that the remakes of the star ocean games are more than just updated graphics, i feel square enix is now a whore company and just rereleases ports all of its games onto every system possible, and with little more than a face lift, i mean having a game like ff4(original) on 3 different systems is a little much, its a mediocre game in the ff series

-im curious on one thing, does anybody think disgaea 3 has a chance to come to the 360, because to my knowledge no game from atlus barring baroque that was released on a console not handheld, that have ended up being ported


----------



## Botzu (Jul 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i love tos, and personally think its hands down the best gamecube game, and its my favorite actually on any none sony system, and the sequel is pretty much the only reason im buying a Wii
> 
> - i got a question though, is the next shin megami game gonna be on the ps2 or ps3?, i heard persona 4 on ps2, but on wiki on a list of exclusive titles for ps3, they had shin megami untitled game
> maybe both?
> ...


its very possible just look here. SI


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2008)

question is though, would they port disgaea 3, or just make a from scratch game disgaea 360, wheres the love on the ps3, they already have operation darkness, spec souls 3, sounds like there getting disgaea; so sony has been with you during your period where all your games where thought to be quirky and unsellable, and now there just snuggling up with microsoft
-to me theres some charm lost when these once unknown games become commonplace
-btw i thought e3 was very sparce on any decent rpg news besides the whole ff13 thing
-oh and to anybody that cares, you can preorder persona 4 for the ps2 off of gamestop.com


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

If Disgaea 3 also comes to the 360, there is no reason to ever buy the PS3. Unless Dragon Quest IX is exclusive.


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

Not even God of War 3? And who's to say that Sony won't make new awesome IPs? It's just that they take their time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't like God of War. 

The first on was pretty cool, but I didn't get into the second one that much.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Disgaea 3 also comes to the 360, there is no reason to ever buy the PS3. Unless Dragon Quest IX is exclusive.



DQ9 = DS Exclusive


----------



## Segan (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like God of War.
> 
> The first on was pretty cool, but I didn't get into the second one that much.


All right, why don't you get a 360 already? Provided you haven't one yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> DQ9 = DS Exclusive


For some reason I was thinking DQ8 was the DS one. But I just played that on PS2. 

I meant the next one, DQX


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

^ DQ series typically goes to the best selling console. This is what square said when they moved the series to the DS.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Dragon quest sucks anyway.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

^Truth. Never was a fan of the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ DQ series typically goes to the best selling console. This is what square said when they moved the series to the DS.


Makes sense, I guess, but they will most certainly put the next one on a next-gen console to stay current.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

Next DQ after 9 will probably be on the Xbox 720, PS4, or Nintendo US.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Makes sense, I guess, but they will most certainly put the next one on a next-gen console to stay current.




Dragonquest has never been about graphics either. DQ10 is most likely going to Wii (especially seeing sales in Japan atm, where the game sells 3 million + in 2 weeks).


But it seems like they only put one DQ per generation which is good imo, kinda like how the zeldas are. Which they did that with FF.


also if your not a fan of the series that's ok but do not go around saying "blah blah this sucks" and have nothing to back it up other than that. ITs basically trolling / flaming. Read the new gaming department rules please.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Dragon quest sucks anyway.



considering how long we have to wait to get more HxH every time a new Dragon Quest comes out, I disagree.  Fuck you Togashi!  Stop playing and get back to work!

Also, I'm surprised that no one mentioned Legend of Dragoon.  Sure, it was pretty flawed and cliched, but I still found it fun for what it was.

Tales of Destiny 2 will always be my favorite JRPG though.  I always found it eerie how similar Zero is to Judas, even though Judas as a character was created years earlier.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DxkbFNXTfhs[/YOUTUBE]

unless we're talking Strategy RPGs too, then I gotta go with the SRW series, every time.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=yt15BNbaGBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

DQ8 just seemed really boring and dated. I'm sure if you're into old school RPGs it probably induced a nerdgasm, but I didn't give a shit about any of the characters or the storyline. Even though I did buy it (a while after release) I've only played it once and never will again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Saying a game sucks is expressing your opinion, I'd say. It's not flaming nor trolling unless it's a game you adore and get highly offended if people don't also adore it.

By your logic, DQ is a pretty flat game, but I like that sort of RPG style myself. DQ8 sucks compared to the older ones with awesome class changing and monster recruitment though.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Who else here got suckered into the Growlanser series, then ended up just staring at the box.

I had fun at first, then it was like a bad nightmare.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

people got banned for just coming into topics and just saying "wow this game sucks" the way you use words can inflict trolling / flaming. Watch how you say things and read the rules.

@jotun

I experienced that as well, not sure why I mean I was pumped for the game because it looked cool but I think my other games just took its place and I never returned to it


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

I know right? I had the bundle pack and got a deal on part 3 I think. After finishing the first game I got half way thru the second and just lost all my enthusiasm for it.

Oh well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on who walks into the thread saying this or that sucks. This forum isn't exactly about equality.

Examples:
Newbie comes in and randomly says things suck: he's a flaming troll and gets banned post-haste. 
Senior member comes in and randomly says things suck: she's being sarcastic, and cool. she is repped (because she's a girl).

Man works hard to be a good, upstanding member, contributing to forum activity and quality, and never gets repped.
Random woman comes in and is "funny" and posts random shit all over the place and gets ne plus ultra by the week's end.

This is how the forum works.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> DQ8 just seemed really boring and dated. I'm sure if you're into old school RPGs it probably induced a nerdgasm, but I didn't give a shit about any of the characters or the storyline. Even though I did buy it (a while after release) I've only played it once and never will again.


same. i played it a little and then just got distracted with other games and never picked it up again.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anything else?  I mean this is the RPG bored, i thought I can say what i want without getting in trouble by a Mod, or wannabe mod



Not really, no.  Though there is a semblance of free speech, in reality the mods/admins possess absolute power, and if they wished to abuse their power, they could get rid of anyone that they see as a nuisance, you or I being no exception.  Granted, the mods and admins here are semi-benevolent, and you have a much higher chance of staying a member here for disagreeing with what they say than if you tried to argue with someone like Moot.  However, it doesn't change the fact that in reality, we can't speak our mind if it is in a stark contrast to a moderator's way of thinking.  You can only piss off a person in power so many times before they simply get rid of you.

wow, that was off-topic.

Still though, was I the only one who liked Legend of Dragoon?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> Not really, no.  Though there is a semblance of free speech, in reality the mods/admins possess absolute power, and if they wished to abuse their power, they could get rid of anyone that they see as a nuisance, you or I being no exception.  Granted, the mods and admins here are semi-benevolent, and you have a much higher chance of staying a member here for disagreeing with what they say than if you tried to argue with someone like Moot.  However, it doesn't change the fact that in reality, we can't speak our mind if it is in a stark contrast to a moderator's way of thinking.  You can only piss off a person in power so many times before they simply get rid of you.
> 
> wow, that was off-topic.
> 
> Still though, was I the only one who liked Legend of Dragoon?



I see. 

I owned legend of dragoon, never played it.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 16, 2008)

Enchanted Arms

The gameplay of this turn based RPG is amazing. Really addictive, and fun. The dialogue, and storyline aren't the greatest, but I'm not into games for the storyline. I'm a gameplay man, and even with that said, I enjoyed the storyline. The only downside is the lack of replay value. After you beat it you have to start over. Great game, I highly recommend it

Another great, personal favorite turn based RPG is Jade Cocoon 2

JC2 is the best RPG I've ever played. Like EA, it isn't too long, but I'd say about 70 hours long.

Both of these games are extremely underrated.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I see.
> 
> I owned legend of dragoon, never played it.



I thought it was fun.  It didn't try to be more than what it was.  The plot was essentially

_The world's freedom has been kidnapped by aliens.  Are you a bad enough dude to rescue the world?_

Ok, they weren't aliens, per say, but I just wanted the line to fit.  The main character Dart doesn't have much motivation to save the world until Disk 4.  Sure, he has a quest-for-revenge thing going, but really he's saving the world because

1.  His girlfriend wants him to.
2.  He has nothing better to do.

So, with an attitude of "yeah, I guess I can help.  Not like I'm busy with anything else.", Dart is thrown into a war, a coup, and finally a battle beyond time and space.  Like Spoony said about the old Final Fantasies, "there was purity in their simplicity".

Of course, a lot of people didn't like it for one reason: the entire battle system was a timing puzzle.  I gotta say though, the battle music was REALLY fucking catchy.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=6RFixHOYvEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

-id rather not but, i agree with ss3, about dq to the wii, if you look at the upcoming title the wii is getting good support from rpg makers, plus considering that graphics arent as much of an issue , the graphically inferior wii can hold its own
-i cant believe somebody actually said they like enchanted arms, thats not a knock on you, thats suprise, from what i heard that game got critically slaughtered and didnt do much better from word of mouth, but for 1999 on the ps3 i had to buy it, ill prolly play that or Okage or Ms Dawn next
-i have three copies of Legend of Dragoon, but for some reason when i started playing it a while back i stopped and never returned to it, i might put that on my next to do list, because seru is not the first one i heard from that the game is supposed to be good


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 17, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -i cant believe somebody actually said they like enchanted arms, thats not a knock on you, thats suprise, from what i heard that game got critically slaughtered and didnt do much better from word of mouth, but for 1999 on the ps3 i had to buy it.



The game is underrated. I don't go bye what other people say. It's not much different from the FF series, so most people just got bored with it. The story sequences in the game can be quite lengthy, with conversations lasting several minutes. You might be tempted to simply skip through all the chatter, but if you do that you'll miss out on a lot of the charm that Enchanted Arms has to offer. The dialogue, while sometimes a bit overdone, is relatively natural and engaging for a rpg. There aren't many characters in the game, but that works to its advantage by letting you focus on the dynamic between four entertaining personalities. But there's around 100+ golems that all are unique in their own way. There's also plenty of humor, and although a lot of it is downright silly, it doesn't feel forced and is funny enough to prevent your eyes from glazing over during every story sequence. 

It could've been done way better, and hopefully they'll make a sequel and fix all the mistakes they made in the first one. The backtracking, excessive golem battles, poor english voice overs, unoriginality, and lack of replay value is what hurts this game. But it's still not as bad as i've heard people say it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

EA is def on the top of my most underrated list for this generation.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 17, 2008)

I have played a bit of Legend of Dragoon. Still haven't finished though. It's interesting, but leveling is very hard T___T

Jeez there are so many RPG's I still have not finished (mainly for PSone)...

All the RPGs I own (bolded means I beat them):
*Chrono Trigger*
*Chrono Cross*
*Final Fantasy VI* (only the SNES version though)
*Final Fantasy X*
*Final Fantasy IV* (only beat SNES though)
Final Fantasy V Advance
Final Fantasy X-2 (it's THAT hard getting 100% complete...even HARDER during the Chapter 4 mystery thingy to get Rin as the culprit...I tried and ended up getting Rikku as the culprit, but I REALLY wanted Gippal's Sphere, gotten by getting Rin as the culprit. This hurts my brain, please HELP!!!)
*Golden Sun*
*Golden Sun The Lost Age*
*Kingdom Hearts*
*Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories* (but no Reverse/Rebirth aka the Riku side)
Kingdom Hearts II
Dark Cloud
Dark Cloud 2
Final Fantasy VII (hard to believe I STILL haven't beaten it?!)
Final Fantasy VIII (on my way to beating it though. I could use:
- what monsters drop items needed for Quistis's Blue magics
- Where/how I can get a lot of every item (excluding Edea's Letter and Girl Next Door)
- anything else that can help)
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings
*Star Ocean: Till the End of Time*
Star Ocean: The Second Story (putting off for its PSP release)
*Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth* (with the A ending, on Hard mode. Replaying, though, to get ALL EIGHT Flame Jewels and more Spell books)
FF Tactics: War of the Lions
FF Tactics Advance (I know, the story blows. But gameplay will get you hooked.)

That's all I remember atm...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

You have some serious playing to do, sir.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 17, 2008)

^ That's *ma'am* to you  NO ONE seems to get that I am FEMALE!!

Unfortunately I cannot, due to my studies.  And My mom won't let me buy any PS2 games either until I get my GPA up e.e; If I do such a good job she MAY even let me buy a new console (Wii, X360, maybe PS3)...but what are the chances of that happening with my mom around I ask you?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2008)

Legend of dragoon is beyond epic...but except from the few hard enemies and bosses i never had any problems with it...leveling is pretty average in it. I finished it 4 different times so that i'd use different chars for my party but it was very simple. First time i finished it it was when it was new...9 years ago lol.


As for your ffx-2 question, there is no way to get rin as the culprit and also finish it 100% on one playthrough, if you do that you need to start a new game+ for the perfect ending.


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> I have played a bit of Legend of Dragoon. Still haven't finished though. It's interesting, but leveling is very hard T___T
> 
> Jeez there are so many RPG's I still have not finished (mainly for PSone)...
> 
> ...



Assuming you don't know the storyline, I wouldn't play KH2 unless you want any memories of decent storytelling and atmosphere from the first game to be butchered in favour of a 20 hour emo Norumagasm. Aside from that, you've missed out on some good games, so get to it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> ^ That's *ma'am* to you  NO ONE seems to get that I am FEMALE!!
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot, due to my studies.  And My mom won't let me buy any PS2 games either until I get my GPA up e.e; If I do such a good job she MAY even let me buy a new console (Wii, X360, maybe PS3)...but what are the chances of that happening with my mom around I ask you?


Females don't play video games; at least not _good video games_. 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Females don't play video games; at least not _good video games_.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Java help != video games.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Java help != video games.



So totally not the point .


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually, I AM a girl gamer. I'm NO girly girl. In fact, I started playing FF at the young age of eleven. 

But I'm getting off topic. 

*ahem*

Anyway, there seem to be new screens of the Chrono Trigger DS port. I'll post them in a sec.

**


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Actually, I AM a girl gamer. I'm NO girly girl. In fact, I started playing FF at the young age of eleven.
> 
> But I'm getting off topic.
> 
> *ahem*


You were the one who got off-topic in the first place 




> *removing the /um quote*
> 
> I still say what you said was sexist. Can't you tell I am offended? You know the rules on sexist comments.


And what's the rule?

Maybe you shouldn't particularly tell guys on the internets about your gender. You know how men are like


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

I remember playing Crono Trigger to death on Snes as well as SOM . But my all time fave was Legend of Zelda on the Gameboy. That game was fun fun fun and portable to. For a game like that back then it was something special.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't believe no one talks about Arc The Lad...(The PS series, not the shitty hack and lack of AtL for PS2). Does no one remember Tosh, Shu, or Alec!? 

I'm stuck on that damn Silver Star Story Complete, because the first witch boss is a fucking pain in the ass. Either I'm underleveled, or they really wanted to go the extra mile in pissing people off. But I also have Legend of Dragoon (I haven't beaten THAT either) and damn I love it. Even though the max level is 60 *coughgamesharkcough*, the transformations are awesome. The only thing I cannot stand is how long it takes to level your D'LVL up ONCE. I also have Tales of the Abyss (Shockingly, an RPG that made me jerk my tears!) which is well-known for it's battle system. I remembe rplaying Phantasia on a ROM, but never got very far into it..hopefully I can..I mean, I hope I can legally purchase it 

I just wish those fucking bastards at Namco actually gave us the opportunity of games like Tales of Symphonia (PS2), Rebirth, and the re-make of Destiny for PS2. Speaking of which, Tales of Vesperia looks VERY promising..


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry dude i'm not happy unless it came on cartridge or cassette lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I
> I'm stuck on that damn Silver Star Story Complete, because the first witch boss is a fucking pain in the ass. Either I'm underleveled, or they really wanted to go the extra mile in pissing people off.



The fire one right?Just cast the auto-heal spell, and spam sword dance/Kyle's attack.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 18, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I just wish those fucking bastards at Namco actually gave us the opportunity of games like *Tales of Symphonia (PS2)*, Rebirth, and the re-make of Destiny for PS2. Speaking of which, Tales of Vesperia looks VERY promising..



no, you don't.

Look, I loved ToS too, but most people don't know what the PS2 version is like.  ToS for the PS2 was glitched up the ass!  Load times were shit, almost anything could freeze it, sound quality was reduced significantly....



Dreikoo said:


>



I fail to see the problem with the guy here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess I'm going to have to break down, dust off Tales of the Abyss, and play that game some day. My save card was erased, so I have been very hesitant about playing it again...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess I'm going to have to break down, dust off Tales of the Abyss, and play that game some day. My save card was erased, so I have been very hesitant about playing it again...



I just wished Namco fixed the bugs.  HOW DID YOU GUYS NOT CATCH THE MUSIC GLITCH?!


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

I couldn't care less about music anyway.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> I couldn't care less about music anyway.



yes, but when said glitch doubles all of the already incredibly long load times, to the point that you try to avoid every damn battle in the game on the world map until you reach the point in the story where the glitch fixes itself, it's more than just an inconvenience.

For those who don't know what the glitch is, it happen pretty early in the game.  After the cutscene in the factory at Baticul, you get thrown on the world map.  However, the world map music has been replaced with the music of the place you were last at.  No big deal, right?  Wrong.  This has affected load times severely.  You will notice now that whenever you go into a town or dungeon, the proper music for that place will come on, but it will stick when you leave for the world map.  The game will keep doing this until after the events in Akzeriuth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't remember anything about the game, other than you start out in that Duke's castle or whatever, get teleported away, and chase a Phonemaster Ion.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 18, 2008)

Honestly, in terms of music, Tales of Eternia and Tales of Destiny 2 seem to be the only games where Sakuraba actually tried to make good music.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=PDI9WK7-sAE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=bpMYnvonKqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> And what's the rule?
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't particularly tell guys on the internets about your gender. You know how men are like



Here is the rule:


> Racism, Cultural Intolerance and Gender Discrimination
> Racism, maliciously inappropriate remarks pertaining to cultures, gender or other degrading remarks are things you do only once. Posting of such slander most likely will get you a ban, the length will be up to the Banning Moderator and can be between a week to Permanent.



There. 

Anyway, now to get TRULY on topic:

Motoi Sakuraba has made truly epic compositions -- for RPG series like Golden Sun, Star Ocean, and of course Tales. Thought I must say the Star Ocean 2 OST was one of his truly best works.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 18, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I just wished Namco fixed the bugs.  HOW DID YOU GUYS NOT CATCH THE MUSIC GLITCH?!



The music thing didn't really bother me, I barely noticed it actually. I was really pissed at the load times though. I hated the part where you had to escort all the people to the Rotelro bridge, it would stop you every fucking 5 seconds to rest and have a worthless cutscene for some stupid reason.


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Here is the rule:
> 
> 
> There.


Duh. We aren't that serious, are we? ^___^

Anyway, anyone anticipating Dokapon for PS2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Dokapon is for racial minorities.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 18, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I can't believe no one talks about Arc The Lad...(The PS series, not the shitty hack and lack of AtL for PS2). Does no one remember Tosh, Shu, or Alec!?
> 
> I'm stuck on that damn Silver Star Story Complete, because the first witch boss is a fucking pain in the ass. Either I'm underleveled, or they really wanted to go the extra mile in pissing people off. But I also have Legend of Dragoon (I haven't beaten THAT either) and damn I love it. Even though the max level is 60 *coughgamesharkcough*, the transformations are awesome. The only thing I cannot stand is how long it takes to level your D'LVL up ONCE. I also have Tales of the Abyss (Shockingly, an RPG that made me jerk my tears!) which is well-known for it's battle system. I remembe rplaying Phantasia on a ROM, but never got very far into it..hopefully I can..I mean, I hope I can legally purchase it
> 
> I just wish those fucking bastards at Namco actually gave us the opportunity of games like Tales of Symphonia (PS2), Rebirth, and the re-make of Destiny for PS2. Speaking of which, Tales of Vesperia looks VERY promising..


 leveling doesn't help in silver star story... the bosses get stronger with you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 18, 2008)

Leveling does help if you get new skills along with the levels.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I can't believe no one talks about Arc The Lad...(The PS series, not the shitty hack and lack of AtL for PS2). Does no one remember Tosh, Shu, or Alec!?
> 
> I'm stuck on that damn Silver Star Story Complete, because the first witch boss is a fucking pain in the ass. Either I'm underleveled, or they really wanted to go the extra mile in pissing people off. But I also have Legend of Dragoon (I haven't beaten THAT either) and damn I love it. Even though the max level is 60 *coughgamesharkcough*, the transformations are awesome. The only thing I cannot stand is how long it takes to level your D'LVL up ONCE. I also have Tales of the Abyss (Shockingly, an RPG that made me jerk my tears!) which is well-known for it's battle system. I remembe rplaying Phantasia on a ROM, but never got very far into it..hopefully I can..I mean, I hope I can legally purchase it
> 
> I just wish those fucking bastards at Namco actually gave us the opportunity of games like Tales of Symphonia (PS2), Rebirth, and the re-make of Destiny for PS2. Speaking of which, Tales of Vesperia looks VERY promising..



truth be told i made the mistake of watching the anime first, which was okay, but after that i was like, eh , i dont really feel like playing, i do have arc the lad collection, end of darkness, and the other ps2 one, ill get around to it eventually, but out of the 250+ games that i own, 97 percent are rpgs, and ive only beaten maybe 14 percent, i got caught up in beating all the ff games first, so ive neglected better games (im know up to beaten:1,2,4,5,6,7,x,x-2)
-im playing Uzumaki Chrnoicles now, but next up is probably Okage, i dont know it just has a kind of Nightmare before Christmas charm about
-i wished they made more anime games into action rpg like chronicles, or turn based, its like 90 percent of those games are fighters, and with competiton from better series like sf, darkstalkers, guilty gear, capcom vs. pick; they end up sucking imo

@pk, do you actually get to play as arc, because in the anime he was a badass but they regulated him to a couple of appearances


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> truth be told i made the mistake of watching the anime first, which was okay, but after that i was like, eh , i dont really feel like playing, i do have arc the lad collection, end of darkness, and the other ps2 one, ill get around to it eventually, but out of the 250+ games that i own, 97 percent are rpgs, and ive only beaten maybe 14 percent, i got caught up in beating all the ff games first, so ive neglected better games (im know up to beaten:1,2,4,5,6,7,x,x-2)
> -im playing Uzumaki Chrnoicles now, but next up is probably Okage, i dont know it just has a kind of Nightmare before Christmas charm about
> -i wished they made more anime games into action rpg like chronicles, or turn based, its like 90 percent of those games are fighters, and with competiton from better series like sf, darkstalkers, guilty gear, capcom vs. pick; they end up sucking imo
> 
> @pk, do you actually get to play as arc, because in the anime he was a badass but they regulated him to a couple of appearances



In the first Arc the Lad game, he's the main guy. Second one, he can be chooseable, however..something happens near the end, just not saying what. Also, as for Arc 3, I'm not sayin' 'till you complete it. I didn't even know there was an anime untill a while ago, which, I was like..WTF?


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 19, 2008)

Botzu said:


> leveling doesn't help in silver star story... the bosses get stronger with you



..Son of a...


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The fire one right?Just cast the auto-heal spell, and spam sword dance/Kyle's attack.



No luck with that...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> In the first Arc the Lad game, he's the main guy. Second one, he can be chooseable, however..something happens near the end, just not saying what. Also, as for Arc 3, I'm not sayin' 'till you complete it. I didn't even know there was an anime untill a while ago, which, I was like..WTF?



yea i watched it because it was one of the few they showed on tv, but i didnt really care for the character of elk, he was too much of a b*tch imo

i might put it on my list after okage, but i doubt i could play all three games through, i struggled just playing ff1 and ff2 back to back, i like to mix it up and play games from varying systems, plus you always gotta through in a little resident evil
speaking of re, is there any other game besides koudelka thats a true turnbased/strategy horror rpg

^i heard about the leveling thing while playing silver story, whats the point of having levels it you just make everything stronger, sigh


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dokapon is for racial minorities.


We will see, we will see...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> No luck with that...



Use Mia to power-up Kyle and Alex, then ice spells.

Have Nash spam Thunderbolt.

Jessica heal everyone.

Alex and Kyle use the same attacks they've been using since the start of the game.

That's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2008)

has anyone here played a game called guardians crusade, i got it a while back for part of my ps1 collection, an aside from the pink disc, id have to say its the most basic turn based game ive ever seen, what i mean is that the whole design of the game including character and gameplay feels like it was basically made for 8 year olds, its almost like rpg for dummies game


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Use Mia to power-up Kyle and Alex, then ice spells.
> 
> Have Nash spam Thunderbolt.
> 
> ...



Do levels count too?


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 20, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i watched it because it was one of the few they showed on tv, but i didnt really care for the character of elk, he was too much of a b*tch imo
> 
> i might put it on my list after okage, but i doubt i could play all three games through, i struggled just playing ff1 and ff2 back to back, i like to mix it up and play games from varying systems, plus you always gotta through in a little resident evil



Whatever you're doing, drop it and play the series from 1 to 3. And..Elk is sorta a little bitch, but he has his moments. He becomes somewhat more mature in the 3rd installment though.

[qoute]^i heard about the leveling thing while playing silver story, whats the point of having levels it you just make everything stronger, sigh[/QUOTE]

..Where are you people getting this from?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2008)

^will do, ill at least finish of chronicles since im almost done, sigh, this game would be so much better if you just fought levels of ninja instead of these lame ass, missions like , protect a fucking cart, and protect the cart part 2

the leveling deally, i can only confirm that on dragon lunar song for ds, its stated several times over if you check out gamefaqs, that why in that game where you can choose between exp and items, many people recommend going for items

^btw whats on the other discs, i know the arc the lad collection is the ps title with the most discs, having i believe 6, although it stats only 5 on the cover


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2008)

Arc the Lad got worse with each new game imo. It really did


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Disgaea 3 also comes to the 360, there is no reason to ever buy the PS3. Unless Dragon Quest IX is exclusive.



Rumors are that Shin Megami Tensei 4 will come to the PS3.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I want Disgaea 3, it probably won't go to 360.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Arc the Lad got worse with each new game imo. It really did



Hey, 2 and 3 were still fucking great. Better than those shitstains the last two were for PS2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2008)

well persona 4 is already coming to the ps2, and ive heard the same rumor shin megami 4, although im a little confused on the naming and numbering of that series, because digital devil saga is called shin megami, but its part of the digital devil series and not related to nocturne which is also called shin megami, and then theres devil summoner, and then persona is related but separate series. Very confusing.
Sigh, if sony was run by a fucking moron, i wouldnt have to worry about stuff like disgaea being exclusive; but i guess its a moot point in the end when i plan to buy all three systems anyway


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> [...]
> Sigh, if sony was run by a fucking moron, i wouldnt have to worry about stuff like disgaea being exclusive;
> [...]


I'm not sure if I understand. You want Disgaea 3 to be PS3 exclusive?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 23, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well persona 4 is already coming to the ps2, and ive heard the same rumor shin megami 4, although im a little confused on the naming and numbering of that series, because digital devil saga is called shin megami, but its part of the digital devil series and not related to nocturne which is also called shin megami, and then theres devil summoner, and then persona is related but separate series. Very confusing.
> Sigh, if sony was run by a fucking moron, i wouldnt have to worry about stuff like disgaea being exclusive; but i guess its a moot point in the end when i plan to buy all three systems anyway



Shin Megami Tensei's last main game was Nocturne, which was SMT III. Digital Devil Saga was an offshoot, as was Devil Summoner. Persona is like a side-branch to the main SMT series, where there's slightly less assrape from ridiculous bossfights and more character development.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry about Disgaea 3 coming to 360. Not anytime soon anyways. Sony still has a semi lockdown on JPbased titles.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 23, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Do levels count too?



More HP is always cool


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 23, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> More HP is always cool



Not if you're against a total bitch who can take you down a notch or two with one hit..


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember anything about the game, other than you start out in that Duke's castle or whatever, get teleported away, and chase a Phonemaster Ion.



You start out at Duke Fabre's Mansion (Luke's Father), get caught up in a hypperesonance with Tear, and tag along with Fonmaster Ion, who, apparently is trying to prevent a war happening between two nations (Malkuth and...something something)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> I'm not sure if I understand. You want Disgaea 3 to be PS3 exclusive?



aha, that was bad typing on my part, i meant that sony is currently run by an idiot, at least the american branch, who thinks that every bumbling move they make cannot possibly hurt him, i mean this idiot was touting that the ps2 is still selling well, when he should be focusing on how to do the same with the ps3, ie exclusives for one
-and yes i do want disgaea to be exclusive, if your not going to make any of the worth while games exclusive than just fold and let one frignin system exist on the market, ive stuck by the sony because ps1 and ps2 were awesome systems, and the xbox imo was partically on the level of the jaguar, but so far i think xbox 360 is actually looking good

so shin megami 4 would basically be the sequel to nocturne,
where does the last bible fit in, or is that just a different Japanese name for one of the series?


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2008)

Sony is in fact in the process of making exclusives. The problem is that it takes a while before they will hit the market. The really good games will start to appear late 2008 and in the following years.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2008)

but we really dont this time around, barring a game made by the company itself or one its subsidaries its not a sure for sony or micrsoft - dmc4, ff13, bioshock, eternal sonata, etc.
but sony will always at least have the exclusives of GOD and GT, although as much as a like GT and still think its the best, the other racing games have made progress


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2008)

anyone plays NwN/HotU Baldur's Gate I/II+ToB


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

I bought Baldur's Gate II because it was the "best game of all times", supposedly. It was $60.00 USD.

This piece of shit game took forever to fucking install, mainly becuase it was 8 CDs and DVD games weren't invented at the time. After installing it, and punching myself in the nuts each time it asked to instert a new CD, I launched the game. I got through this horrible, boring intro, and found myself in a jail or some lame shit. I encountered the first monster, and was unable to figure out how the hell to fucking kill it because the battle system was so awful, I just wanted to cut my hands off to prevent me from even trying.

I walked away from that experience with a lot less money, no trust in Bioware or whomever it was that makes those shitty-ass games, and the inability to procreate.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bought Baldur's Gate II because it was the "best game of all times", supposedly. It was $60.00 USD.
> 
> This piece of shit game took forever to fucking install, mainly becuase it was 8 CDs and DVD games weren't invented at the time. After installing it, and punching myself in the nuts each time it asked to instert a new CD, I launched the game. I got through this horrible, boring intro, and found myself in a jail or some lame shit. I encountered the first monster, and was unable to figure out how the hell to fucking kill it because the battle system was so awful, I just wanted to cut my hands off to prevent me from even trying.
> 
> I walked away from that experience with a lot less money, no trust in Bioware or whomever it was that makes those shitty-ass games, and the inability to procreate.



Hey bioware made some great rpgs, i love Mass effect and Kotor.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2008)

from what i heard mass effect was awesome, its gonna be one of the first games i buy when i get a 360, but i never bothered with baludur's gate because it looked like a poorman's oblivion/gauntlet


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> from what i heard mass effect was awesome, its gonna be one of the first games i buy when i get a 360, but i never bothered with baludur's gate because it looked like a poorman's oblivion/gauntlet




Baldur's Gate is an old game, obviously it won't have the eye-candy from today's standard. Besides that, the game is leagues better than Oblivion. To call it poor man's Oblivion is retarded.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2008)

^eh to me theres really not that big of a difference between western rpgs, you have diablo and everything else; and least from what ive played oblivion has really good graphics, bg is lacking that i dont think id bother with it

-lets do a poll who here prefers western rpgs (bg,obilivon,diablo,the old king's quest games) and who prefers eastern rpgs (square enix and atlus stuff, and others)


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2008)

dude Gothic 2 had everything what Oblivion brought minus the fancy graphics

baldur's gate 2 isn't an eye candy but its story if far far superior to anything i've played from the asian continent.

its mind boggling and challenging. Max level? Sure You still die from a freaking spell or get stomped by adamantine golems. 

I laugh at what many people call epic games, especially about world saving ones who's end boss is like some weak psychopath who might actually be redeemable? Boring as hell.


----------



## pierrot harly (Jul 25, 2008)

I vote for eastern rpgs. Although I was a big fan of the King's Quest series back in the day.
Hmmm, I will have to check out Gothic 2. I assume it is on the PC right?


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^eh to me theres really not that big of a difference between western rpgs, you have diablo and everything else; and least from what ive played oblivion has really good graphics, bg is lacking that i dont think id bother with it
> 
> -lets do a poll who here prefers western rpgs (bg,obilivon,diablo,the old king's quest games) and who prefers eastern rpgs (square enix and atlus stuff, and others)



That's not what I'm talking about. Graphics doesn't make a good game. Baldur's Gate was a much better game than Oblivion despite the graphical difference.

The magical key words are *gameplay and story*.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^eh to me theres really not that big of a difference between western rpgs, you have diablo and everything else; and least from what ive played oblivion has really good graphics, bg is lacking that i dont think id bother with it
> 
> -lets do a poll who here prefers western rpgs (bg,obilivon,diablo,the old king's quest games) and who prefers eastern rpgs (square enix and atlus stuff, and others)



Most western rpgs are not really storyheavy, they just leave you make the story with your choices, japanese rpgs however are mostly linear and have huge and deep stories for you to experience...and for me linear and deep > free and shallow.

Also i much prefer the turn based gameplay...and not the one of fallout but the one of final fantasy. Fallout although interesting was too regular and not amazing or epic in it's gameplay....i fail to see how some claim 2 was the best rpg ever made.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2008)

i am sorry but i find japanese linear gameplay and story to be very shallow


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2008)

Both have there faults. JRPG do make the story represent more since it's in a linear factions and almost always includes more cinema's. But WRPG's have some really good stories but there more open ended leaving it to pay attention to alot of small things and make your own mind do do a certain quest to make the story unfold. Both have good things but if i had to choose I'd probably play a JRPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

The gameplay of Baldur's gate was atrocious. I couldn't play it for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2008)

Once used to it it doesn't play much different than say Nwn actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

I hated NWN, too.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hated NWN, too.



Did you try Planescape Torment too? I kinda liked that game ;o and of course Baldur's gate II was pretty kewl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Never played that one, I don't trust Black Isle/Bioware in terms of games ever since Baldur's Gate, NWN, and whatever else they make.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never played that one, I don't trust Black Isle/Bioware in terms of games ever since Baldur's Gate, NWN, and whatever else they make.



You must hate kittens and orphans, too.


Anyways, SMT4 would not be a sequel to Nocturne. I mean, what the hell would the sequel even be about? The Demi-Fiend's already killed Lucifer in one ending, what's left? YHWH?

Also, Source was just put up by Atlus, and all signs point to Raidou Kuzunoha, Devil Summoner 2, possibly on the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn atlus for having to be poor and follow the highest selling system


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually, a spiritual succesor to Nocturne is highly possible, as it contained many links to previous games.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2008)

@crazymoronx

i guess you hated kotor just as much than?

oh and i don't mix blackisle/obsidian with bioware. blackisle/obsidian = shit, they just ruin all the things bioware makes epic about. all the programming bugs that they include in their released games are more on the lines of a beta release than something that should hit the market


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Atleast PS2 got Persona 4. I'm pleased about that.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Actually, a spiritual succesor to Nocturne is highly possible, as it contained many links to previous games.



Well, to be fair, all SMT games are similar in some respects. They've all got very similar demon lists, the new ones all use some variation of the Press Turn Battle system, God is an evil jackass, Lucifer is slightly less evil but you make him your bitch anyway, and there's a bonus boss that's somewhere in between sadistic and killed/raped your family. Also, the world dies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Most western rpgs are not really storyheavy, they just leave you make the story with your choices, japanese rpgs however are mostly linear and have huge and deep stories for you to experience...and for me linear and deep > free and shallow.
> 
> Also i much prefer the turn based gameplay...and not the one of fallout but the one of final fantasy. Fallout although interesting was too regular and not amazing or epic in it's gameplay....i fail to see how some claim 2 was the best rpg ever made.



^yea this was kinda my line of thought, i havent played baldurs gate, so i cant comment, but most the other WRPGs that i have played have been very weak on stories, while most of the ERPGs that i play, even though sometimes the stories are not that original usually have pretty good stories
-i dont like the feautre of just making your own character and they dont really connect into the story- once again diablo and oblivion - i mean the game doesnt change at all whether you are a druid or warrior or paladin
- i prefer the erpg route where you play as an established character , so the story revolves more around the character

-and the bad graphics of 2d games are charming like atlus stuff, ive seen some of the gameplay bg and its hard to watch


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

^It does live up to the hype. Play CT now and then play it again when the DS version comes out.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, just go to SM Rpg. CT is weak.



Don't listen to either, go play Seiken Densetsu III.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^It does live up to the hype. Play CT now and then play it again when the DS version comes out.


If he's playing it now why would he bother spending ~$30-40 for a new dungeon...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2008)

^ Who is "Everyone" ? I like how some people come up with this kinda stuff.. Everyone? The game only sold 2.5 million back in the SNES days and only saw one re release ever. Hardly ever talked about other than true hardcore RPG fans. 

The abuse of the word "overrated" on this forum is outstanding.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

I think he means that most people who have either heard of Chrono Trigger or played it think it's amazing.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Who is "Everyone" ? I like how some people come up with this kinda stuff.. Everyone? The game only sold 2.5 million back in the SNES days and only saw one re release ever. Hardly ever talked about other than true hardcore RPG fans.
> 
> The abuse of the word "overrated" on this forum is outstanding.



everyone who says "its the best game ever made" or "best rpg ever made"

sorry I should have specified.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If he's playing it now why would he bother spending ~$30-40 for a new dungeon...



Just to have it on the DS. CT is just that amazing. I'm pretty sure there'll be more features than just a new dungeon.


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2008)

Guys, there's Persona 2 (NTSC) and the original Suikoden (PAL) on ebay, that I might get for 200 bucks together.

Would the price be worth it?


----------



## Quagles (Jul 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> Guys, there's Persona 2 (NTSC) and the original Suikoden (PAL) on ebay, that I might get for 200 bucks together.
> 
> Would the price be worth it?



That sounds awfully a lot.. I've never played Persona series but Suikoden I is not even worth 50 in my opinion, I guess I just never really liked the first one that much.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I didn't get very far in CT before I went to bed, but I had some problems with the emulator and my game didn't save.  At the beginning it asks me what battle version I want; active or wait. Which is better?

Oh and I won't be buying it for the DS. I don't have a DS, although I do want one just to play the new Pokemon games.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

If it's your first time through, I'd say go for wait. Active basically means you have to think on your feet a LOT more because enemies can continually attack you, whereas wait means you can take as long as you need to plan attacks and such.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah ok. My first time around I chose active thinking it would make it like a WoW-type RPG where you just free-attack. Wait sounds better to me, I'm a slow thinker anyways.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2008)

i love chrono trigger that being said its inferior to chrono cross, maybe not by much , cross is the better game
the active system is not that bad, if your used to turn based you should have no prob especially if youve played the ff games, i belive on several of those you get the same options
-tech, with the ds, chrono trigger will be rereleased for the second time, and are you implying the the more rerelease a game has the better, because last time i checked ff4 is being rereleased for like the fourth time (ironically one of those was with ct), and its not even a top five ff game
-and id rate mario rpg above trigger, but below chrono cross

sigh, this makes me sad knowing chrono break will never see the light of day


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

I remember someone giving props to EA so i thought I'd post my review. I also enjoyed it quite alot. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=1FsRWRWxnVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i love chrono trigger that being said its inferior to chrono cross, maybe not by much , cross is the better game
> the active system is not that bad, if your used to turn based you should have no prob especially if youve played the ff games, i belive on several of those you get the same options
> -tech, with the ds, chrono trigger will be rereleased for the second time, and are you implying the the more rerelease a game has the better, because last time i checked ff4 is being rereleased for like the fourth time (ironically one of those was with ct), and its not even a top five ff game
> -and id rate mario rpg above trigger, but below chrono cross
> ...



Depending on the success of Chrono Trigger DS, they could remake/port Chrono Cross to PSP or something and assuming _that_ does well too you might be able to expect Chrono Break.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Guys, there's Persona 2 (NTSC) and the original Suikoden (PAL) on ebay, that I might get for 200 bucks together.
> 
> Would the price be worth it?



Damn, unless your a die-hard fan. Then no. I played Persona 2 on an emulator, nothing that great. I perfer Persona 3 over it. Never played Suikoden, though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Depending on the success of Chrono Trigger DS, they could remake/port Chrono Cross to PSP or something and assuming _that_ does well too you might be able to expect Chrono Break.



sigh, if only square didnt spend so much time milking ff series, and worked on some new stuff, i guess its a possiblity, they do still have the license on the name, and it had been a while since the last ct remake 
that being said, if you follow the trend thats all they are doing now, rerelasing there old products like the dragon quest games, so it doesnt necessarily gurantee a new game

^@drunken money, ive been wondering who is that girl inyour sig for a while, she looks like a cross between an air gear and pokemon character


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

^Lol, Pokemon. xD She's from Yatterman. She looks more like someone from Speed Racer though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Why should we have to wade through a bunch of shitty ports in order to get a new game? Fuck that.


----------



## Segan (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why should we have to wade through a bunch of shitty ports in order to get a new game? Fuck that.



To avoid even more costs on top of existing ones, maybe?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why should we have to wade through a bunch of shitty ports in order to get a new game? Fuck that.



u should ask square enix that, out of the major rpg players, there the only ones going crazy with the ports, although im not opposed to the gba to psp ports, alot of those gba games are harder to come by complete so its just easier to get the psp version - yggdrasil union and riveria come to mind


----------



## Botzu (Jul 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i love chrono trigger that being said its inferior to chrono cross, maybe not by much , cross is the better game
> the active system is not that bad, if your used to turn based you should have no prob especially if youve played the ff games, i belive on several of those you get the same options
> -tech, with the ds, chrono trigger will be rereleased for the second time, and are you implying the the more rerelease a game has the better, because last time i checked ff4 is being rereleased for like the fourth time (ironically one of those was with ct), and its not even a top five ff game
> -and id rate mario rpg above trigger, but below chrono cross
> ...


X.x please explain why you think chrono cross is the better game. Chrono cross had such a terrible gotta catch em all feel to it. There were far too many characters and none of them got the real development they needed. The level up system also raged me in that game. Characters that leveled up outside of the party got crappy growth stats. So even though they hand you 40 something characters your really only want to use a small few and ignore everyone else(even though they force you to use the others once in awhile).The game felt too much like a suikoden clone than anything.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I remember someone giving props to EA so i thought I'd post my review. I also enjoyed it quite alot.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=1FsRWRWxnVY[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yeah dude this is one of my favorite RPG's. I'm still playing this shit to this day, very underrated game.

EDIT: I'm playing it for the 3rd whole new game and I'm 77% completed with 52+ hours of gameplay. I've been doing every little thing including  talking to every single person, finding every item, and beefing up my characters.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 1, 2008)

personally, my favorite RPG has to be the PC version of mass effect. I tried the 360 version, and it was a little on the tough side. I managed to get the PC version, and it was great. The decoding segment was a lot easier on PC than on 360, and the overall gameplay was improved. 

On another note, although it supports both windows XP and Vista, dont put it on  a comp with XP on it if anyone ever plans on getting it, cuz XP really isnt made for supporting that graphical quality, and i learned it the hard way, lol. (thank god for my moms vista comp)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2008)

eh this might be a mite off topic, but since rpg tech stands for role playing, and you play a role in any game; does anyone know of all the games in the sfpuzzle fighter series and there platforms, all i know of is one game on ps, and one on the ds


----------



## Talon. (Aug 5, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eh this might be a mite off topic, but since rpg tech stands for role playing, and you play a role in any game; does anyone know of all the games in the sfpuzzle fighter series and there platforms, all i know of is one game on ps, and one on the ds



are u talkin bout capcom puzzle fighter (at least i think thats what its called)?
If im correct about the name, I did hear about an Xbla re-release of it called capcom puzzle fighters 2 Turbo HD Remix (LOL) i might not be 100% correct on the re release title tho. also, if you think about it, the puzzle kombat mini game on Mortal Kombat deadly alliance is somewhat of an rpg.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2008)

^yea thats the one ive been playing, its a pretty addictive game
speaking of puzzle games , has anyone played puzzle quest, i heard its basically an rpg from a friend of mine who just beat it


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea thats the one ive been playing, its a pretty addictive game
> speaking of puzzle games , has anyone played puzzle quest, i heard its basically an rpg from a friend of mine who just beat it


It's a puzzle with RPG and strategy elements. I'm not that far into the game (currently I'm distracted with God of War II Titan mode), but so far, the only stats you can invest after level ups are spells that you use in combat to your advantage. There are also items that boost certain stats as well.

You also have a home base that you can upgrade with the gold you won with battles. That way you can capture beast for riding or/and fighting alongside you. You can also capture enemies and learn their spells. 
There are some more features, that allow you to besiege and conquer other castles.

For a beginner like me, it could sometimes get frustrating because if the AI gets a good row, more rows are achieved from the new pieces that appear on the board. Like your opponents know exactly what pieces will fall. It's your job to prevent your opponents from getting good rows, because otherwise you can get devastated by a single move.

All in all a pretty decent game. If you are into puzzles, I recommend you to pick it up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm, now the question is what system to get it on, i prolly just get the ps2 version i guess


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

Or PSP, which I have it on.

Edit: And apparently, PS2 isn't exactly the best version of Puzzle Quest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Get puzzles out of my RPGs. 

Remember Lufia II and its puzzles? It actually had a couple really tricky ones that took me a while to figure out. I almost hated it, but it's one of the more memorable things from that game. Other than it's totally fucking kick-ass awesome.


----------



## Auron (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get puzzles out of my RPGs.
> 
> Remember Lufia II and its puzzles? It actually had a couple really tricky ones that took me a while to figure out. I almost hated it, but it's one of the more memorable things from that game. Other than it's totally fucking kick-ass awesome.



Lufia II was awesome...one of my fav RPG's for the SNES.  It had that 100 floor dungeon too which was pretty original for an RPG at that time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I liked the giant slime at the end of that. 

Plus, the Sinistrels are epic, and the music for them was badass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> Or PSP, which I have it on.
> 
> Edit: And apparently, PS2 isn't exactly the best version of Puzzle Quest.



XBLA version is the best followed by Nintendo's  DS and Sony's PSP.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

^Why is Xboxlive version the best? I only got the psp version but it's damn fun


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry if this has been talked about already but does any one rember a little game called.

Skies of arcadia?

it was a great game for the dreamcast.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Sorry if this has been talked about already but does any one rember a little game called.
> 
> Skies of arcadia?
> 
> it was a great game for the dreamcast.



And for the ps2, great game. I really liked the main character.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Why is Xboxlive version the best? I only got the psp version but it's damn fun



Online play.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Akuma said:


> And for the ps2, great game. I really liked the main character.



Really?

I know there was game cube port but i didn't know there was ps2 port.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Really?
> 
> I know there was game cube port but i didn't know there was ps2 port.



I Just looked into it, your right. Funny thing is it says "only for gamecube" lol.

Dreamcast gets no love


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not a big RPG guy but I really like Kingdom Hearts and I'm thinking about trying Fable 2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2008)

if theres no difference in gameplay, i dont care about online play , and i dont like playing things on hand held consoles unless necessary, so i guess i will go with the ps2 version, ill prolly get all the version some time down the road anyway
-im not to big of a fan of puzzles, but as long as there not too crazy i dont mind them in rpgs (RE puzzles are kinda okay though)
-kingdom hearts is def in my top ten games of all time, at ss99, did you beat sepiroth in the optionally fight, i have to say he was a fucking bastard, i mean he makes ice titan the second hardest optional boss look like a fodder enemey; im gonna wait to play kh2 until i play chain of memories, the only think that sucks is that japan and euproe both got  a beast version of the game called kh + , sigh, does anyone know what language the european version is int
-on another note, would anyone here recommend lair as a purchase>?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Yesterday I started the suikoden series. Suikoden 5 to be exact, about 8 hours into it currently and i'm absolutely loving it...it has been a long time since i cared so much for the story of a game and for the characters. The game is severely story based, the battle parts (great turn based style but far to easy...prolly since i'm at the very early parts of the game) so far have been few and far between the story parts...in about 8 hours i've had probably less than 20 battles total...including random encounters...and i didn't rush through anything. 

Also the fact that i got it undubbed (JP voices english subs and menus) rocks since most characters use royal dialects and multiple intricate formal ways of speech that judging by the subtitles ( i do understand JP...i just have the subs on for comparing what they actually say to the translated/dubbed part...and cause i don't think you can turn em off anyways lol) were lost in the translation...so this adds a 3rd anime-ish dimension to the already story-intense experience, putting it way up there.


Anyone here into the suikoden series? Are the ones before 5 this story-intensive too? Cause if they are i'll have to acquire em asap.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Yesterday I started the suikoden series. Suikoden 5 to be exact, about 8 hours into it currently and i'm absolutely loving it...it has been a long time since i cared so much for the story of a game and for the characters. The game is severely story based, the battle parts (great turn based style but far to easy...prolly since i'm at the very early parts of the game) so far have been few and far between the story parts...in about 8 hours i've had probably less than 20 battles total...including random encounters...and i didn't rush through anything.
> 
> Also the fact that i got it undubbed (JP voices english subs and menus) rocks since most characters use royal dialects and multiple intricate formal ways of speech that judging by the subtitles ( i do understand JP...i just have the subs on for comparing what they actually say to the translated/dubbed part...and cause i don't think you can turn em off anyways lol) were lost in the translation...so this adds a 3rd anime-ish dimension to the already story-intense experience, putting it way up there.
> 
> ...


I currently have Suikoden  2-5, the first is on the way (from Ebay). Haven't played any of them yet.

I plan to, though, since I heard it's great.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

There's a psp version of 1 and 2 (one game with both)...but it hasn't been released out of japan yet...and it's been out in japan since 06 lol.


----------



## Segan (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I can't read Japanese :/


----------



## omniwind (Aug 7, 2008)

Love Lunar 1&2, love Dark Cloud 1&2. Altelier Iris 1-3 are great. Love Legend of Dragoon and the Golden Sun Series.  Kh great games too. Xenogears and pokemon 1st. 2nd and 4th gen main games. 3rd gen i'll pass. Tales series and Paper Mario 64!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Suikoden V is one of the best in the series, IMO. I never got to beat it because my disc got ruined, but I was close to the end. Maybe I should get another copy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2008)

Never played a Suikoden before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

If you like RPGs you should certainly play at least 2, 3, and 5.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

That's the spirit! Part 2 is actually one of the best ones. Here's my ranking:

1. Suikoden III
2. Suikoden II
3. Suikoden V
4. Suikoden I
5. Suikoden IV

Suikoden Tactics is also a great game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

So you didn't answer my question...are all the rest as story intensive as 5?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 7, 2008)

Any Shadow Hearts fans?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> So you didn't answer my question...are all the rest as story intensive as 5?


I must've missed the question. The answer is yes. They all have good stories, characters, etc... I even thought IV was good, despite everyone hating it so much.

I recommend III above the others as I liked the story in it more. The battle system is the same almost for all of the games.


----------



## GsG (Aug 7, 2008)

No one probably cares, but I thought Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2) was a fun Action RPG. 

I hope Level 5 comes out with "Dark Cloud 3" one day, even though they're busy with White Knight Chronicles at the moment.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2008)

GsG said:


> No one probably cares, but I thought Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2) was a fun Action RPG.
> 
> I hope Level 5 comes out with "Dark Cloud 3" one day, even though they're busy with White Knight Chronicles at the moment.



Wasn't Dark Cloud 3 one of the earliest PS3 games talked about, though nothing was shown on it? Unless if it was a hoax.

Exactly like the next-gen Castlevania game.

Level 5 is probably one of the top dogs of RPG making, easily against Square-Enix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

I still need to go play DC2. I got pretty far with Dark Cloud 1, but got bored and never finished it. I hear part 2 is much better.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

The darck cloud team is making white knight chronicles...dunno about DC3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

What is White Knight Chronicles for?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

PS3....you may know it by the other name...shirokishi monogatari.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is White Knight Chronicles for?



Last I heard PS3 unless square pulled XII while I wasn't looking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah... I remember that game now. I hope it's ported to XBOX!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah... I remember that game now. I hope it's ported to XBOX!



It's being published BY Sony.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2008)

And there goes the chance, down the drain.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 7, 2008)

im not a big rpg player.....i mean i played like only 8 or 9 games but i liked most mass effect.....and im so waiting for part 2,cuz imo i was a good game and also i liked lionheart-legacy of the crusader.......


----------



## omniwind (Aug 8, 2008)

GsG said:


> No one probably cares, but I thought Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2) was a fun Action RPG.
> 
> I hope Level 5 comes out with "Dark Cloud 3" one day, even though they're busy with White Knight Chronicles at the moment.



I mentioned Dark Chronicles in my previous post, game was fucking epic. I was like "What up with Level 5 they keep releasing good games. DC1, DC2, Rogue Galaxy and a couple of other gems"  I've been waiting for a DC3 for years. I hope L-5 makes a sequel, but IDK.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Any Shadow Hearts fans?



it looks promising, i played koudelka for a little bit, which is the prequel to the series, and it was like RE meets Vandal Hearts, the manga is alright as well

the suikodens rock, but i dont see why everone starts drinking the haterade when it comes to Suikoden 4, imo ive played 1,3,4 have the rest but decided to take a break from the series, but there is no noticeable difference in quality for me between the three except for graphics, and lazlo or tir are my fav characters from the series, gotta love the twin blade style
-my only gripe with the series is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what happened to lazlo , tir, chris , geddeo, and hugo, especially the first two, since with true runes you become immortal, and for anyone who stepped up their game and completed everything in 4 you find out that lazlo surivives and hes even in suikoden tactics



-ill prolly play 2 second, but i have a feeling its gonna be a let down, not thats its gonna be bad, but i have a feeling its gonna be overhyped
-sigh cmon, lets hear some knews about suikoden 6, all ive heard is it might be in development, prolly for the WII <-- this second bit would suck cmon, dont put it in on the next gen system with the worst graphics, its turn based, what the hell could you possibly do with the wii mote that would compensate for inferior graphics

@crazy, man that sucks, ive had a memory card erase my info before the end of game, but atleast i was able to replay the game, my copy of Bof 3 crashed, but it was scratched up and ive got a sealed copy, im waiting to visit this shop in NC that will buff out the scratches

-dont know about DC, one was not well recieved, two i heard was more liked , but it still considered a niche series, so i dont know if a third will see the light of day, although if it does, itll prolly be on ps3, because i think SCEA is the distributor, and if SCEA is distrubiting it, i dont think itll find its way onto the xbox

Valkyria Chronicles looks promosing , and you can dl a theme of it from the japanese store

and for anyone whose interested - Rhapsody and Disgaea are going to the DS, along with some witches game, apparently atlus is learning from square enix to whore out there stuff and release there games on every platform
-->this (trend of rerelasing the same game) may be good for the platform companies now (but it may come back and hurt them later on)
-->at least its good for collectors nobody is gonna bother reprinting anything if its avaliable on mulitple platforms


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Even Sony realizes XBOX > PS3; the game will be ported. 


I agree that Suikoden IV was an alright game. I never beat it, because of some thing at the ending (where you had to send in multiple teams; I had only leveled up one team, lol). Still, a good game. My favorite character is the guy with the roses. 

I'm getting Disgaea DS, but Rhapsody? I played that on PSX and that was enough for me. I didn't think it was that great. The sad thing is, it's selling for like 100,000 on eBAY.


----------



## GsG (Aug 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wasn't Dark Cloud 3 one of the earliest PS3 games talked about, though nothing was shown on it? Unless if it was a hoax.
> 
> Exactly like the next-gen Castlevania game.
> 
> Level 5 is probably one of the top dogs of RPG making, easily against Square-Enix.



Well it got some exposure and is still up on sites like  so maybe even if it wasn't in production, the positive response to the expose might make it more likely for them to make it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I still need to go play DC2. I got pretty far with Dark Cloud 1, but got bored and never finished it. I hear part 2 is much better.



Part 2 is indeed much better.  One of the many better things is that the melee weapon doesn't "break" if you accidentally use it too much.



omniwind said:


> I mentioned Dark Chronicles in my previous post, game was fucking epic. I was like "What up with Level 5 they keep releasing good games. DC1, DC2, Rogue Galaxy and a couple of other gems"  I've been waiting for a DC3 for years. I hope L-5 makes a sequel, but IDK.



O yeah I didn't see it.  The game was awesome.  As long as the games continue to be great, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

Disgaea DS! Too bad I already have the PSP version. DS has barely any voice acting. ;_; But the stylus controls are look really great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Who needs voice acting?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

PSP version ftw.

I might get Rhapsody for DS. Actually I probably will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

It was fun, I guess, but it wasn't all that great. I don't see the big deal. I have the PSX ISO if you want.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2008)

"That ambition is obstructing the world's light, isn't it?"


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was fun, I guess, but it wasn't all that great. I don't see the big deal. I have the PSX ISO if you want.



Nah, I'm going to wait for the DS remake. $30 is a damn good deal too. Better than Square overpricing their DS games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

actually rhapsody's value pretty much hit rock bottom when it was reprinted, you could prolly get the ps1 version for around 30
-too bad the other games in that series are japan only, why dont they translate one of the sequels instead of just porting the game thats already out

hmm, dont remeber much about the ending of four, but didnt you have to do the multiple parties in 3 as well, i remeber that also screwed me over, but i believe in 4, you can train on the ship at the very end, so if you get stuck you just have to level up your characters
-i gotta admit that kind of move pissess me off, when i use one group all the way through and then there like well now you gotta use those characters that you neglected
-it happens in tenchi-han as well, which makes that level difficult


----------



## Botzu (Aug 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Even Sony realizes XBOX > PS3; the game will be ported.
> 
> 
> I agree that Suikoden IV was an alright game. I never beat it, because of some thing at the ending (where you had to send in multiple teams; I had only leveled up one team, lol). Still, a good game. My favorite character is the guy with the roses.
> ...


Rhapsody selling for 100,000 on ebay? D: i saw that in a bargain bin for $10 a couple months ago... I <3 rhapsody although it is one of the shortest and easiest rpgs i have played in a long time. which is probably why i wont get the rhapsody DS. Its pretty easily beaten in 1 day. So maybe a blockbuster rent!

ps. finished atelier 3 today  done with the atelier series! now on to mana khemia. Was anyone else disappointed that atelier 3 turned out to be a quest masher unlike the other 2?


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 9, 2008)

sh2 is top shelf, i definitely recommend if you've played sh1. 

i tried playing dark cloud 2, the story was good, but i got bored and quit in the first dungeon. :/

can't remember the last time i played suidoken.  i think it was 3, good game, but i got to the end and the last boss killed me after a long hard fight, i think   i quit after that

the last rpg i thoroughly enjoyed was tales of the abyss, and that was a nice while ago.  i fell off my rpg game.  i fell off in general, barely even play games anymore in general.

i was thinking about playing persona 3 fes, but i dunno.  don't want to waste time/money on a so-so game... is it good?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2008)

How long is Suikoden 5? It just gets better and better and i don't want it to end too fast lol. I pray it's at least over 40 hours long.





Millennium Earl said:


> sh2 is top shelf, i definitely recommend if you've played sh1.
> 
> i tried playing dark cloud 2, the story was good, but i got bored and quit in the first dungeon. :/
> 
> ...



FES is beyond epic...it won't be a waste of money...it's over 130 hours of godly game experience if you do everything.


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2008)

The Suikoden disc tells me that there no memory card in slot 1, even though I have the 8mb card in the slot.

I use PS2 slimline. Does it need PSone memory cards?


----------



## Quagles (Aug 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> The Suikoden disc tells me that there no memory card in slot 1, even though I have the 8mb card in the slot.
> 
> I use PS2 slimline. Does it need PSone memory cards?



Pretty sure every PS1 game requires psone memory card.


----------



## GsG (Aug 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> The Suikoden disc tells me that there no memory card in slot 1, even though I have the 8mb card in the slot.
> 
> I use PS2 slimline. Does it need PSone memory cards?



Yes the PS1 uses PS1 memory cards and the PS2 uses PS2 memory cards.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

Botzu said:


> Rhapsody selling for 100,000 on ebay? D: i saw that in a bargain bin for $10 a couple months ago... I <3 rhapsody although it is one of the shortest and easiest rpgs i have played in a long time. which is probably why i wont get the rhapsody DS. Its pretty easily beaten in 1 day. So maybe a blockbuster rent!
> 
> ps. finished atelier 3 today  done with the atelier series! now on to mana khemia. Was anyone else disappointed that atelier 3 turned out to be a quest masher unlike the other 2?



if you wanna get technical, mana khemia is technically part of the atelier series, its number 5 in the series, 4 is a japanese only release; so your not actually done with the atelier series

yea like people sad above although ps2 supports ps1, you have to use ps2 memory cards for ps2 and ps1 for ps1

i imagine sk 5 is around the same length as all the others in the series, from what i remeber 3 and 4 took me between 40-60 hours, but i got all 108 stars, i think sk 1 was around 30-40
-just in case anyone is wondering, if you get all 108 stars in 4, then you can get lazlo(hero) in tactics, apparently he has unlimited hp and is the best character in the game according to the offical guide

whats the longest anyone has spent on a single rpg, 160ish is my tops


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> if you wanna get technical, mana khemia is technically part of the atelier series, its number 5 in the series, 4 is a japanese only release; so your not actually done with the atelier series
> 
> yea like people sad above although ps2 supports ps1, you have to use ps2 memory cards for ps2 and ps1 for ps1
> 
> ...



If you count FFXI...way way too much lol.

But for typical rpgs....prolly FFX....150ish hours with everything done....and i had the international ver.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2008)

is there a pal international version thats in english, because that and final mix are two of the imports id like to play the most, whose a harder boss penance or nemesis?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe Final Fantasy X International was actually given a PAL release.

Don't even get me STARTED on how retarded Square is by not releasing the Final Mix versions to a region that Kingdom Hearts sells the most in.


----------



## Segan (Aug 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I believe Final Fantasy X International was actually given a PAL release.
> 
> Don't even get me STARTED on how retarded Square is by not releasing the *Final Mix versions* to a region that Kingdom Hearts sells the most in.


First time I heard about this. What's that?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2008)

ah basically final mix, is kingdom hearts supped up with many bonus features, including chain of memories, which i want to say was even converted into 3d

goofy, right on, instead of releasing crap like ff4 four times, release final mix once
-so i assume pal means its in english,
actually i have a question about that, i was born in europe but left and didnt start playing games till in the US, how does it work there, i mean they can possibly dub the games into 10 plus languages can they, do they just have english/japense language and then subtitles?
sigh id import some games from europe but last i heard ff anthologies was over a 100 bucks in the czech republic


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2008)

The Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix versions are basically enhanced versions of the original games. Such inclusions are slight additions to the story, such as optional bosses that literally play roles in the following game. For example, a optional boss fought in Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix was actually showcased as a flashback. And anyone who didn't follow the Final Mix version would think they skipped a fight when they didn't. This might create an even larger problem with Kingdom Hearts 3, as the optional boss in Final Mix II, Terra, might actually be a super central character to the storyline in not just 3, but in the series as a whole.

Unless you thought I was talking about a Final Fantasy Final Mix, in that case, they do not exist.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Any Shadow Hearts fans?



Love Shadow Hearts if only they would continue the series

It's funny cause it's my favourite game series now but i actually bought Shadow Hearts 1 out of boredom because i had no other games and afterwords had to have the rest cause it was that awsome:amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> is there a pal international version thats in english, because that and final mix are two of the imports id like to play the most, whose a harder boss penance or nemesis?



Pal is european..so yeah it's english. And i think that the only ffx europe got was the international version with the dark aeons and stuff.

And you need a PAL ps2 and a Tv that works wit PAL systems to play imported pal games...cause if you don't have the Tv the screen that shows is really distorted and you can't see anything.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Pal is european..so yeah it's english. And i think that the only ffx europe got was the international version with the dark aeons and stuff.
> 
> And you need a PAL ps2 and a Tv that works wit PAL systems to play imported pal games...cause if you don't have the Tv the screen that shows is really distorted and you can't see anything.



^ive heard about this same problem occuring with dvds, but imo thats bullshit, i have about 15 pal dvds (mainly bud spencer and terrence hill stuff), and my pops has 40+ and we just have region free dvd players, but ntsc tvs, and the pal dvds play just fine
-games is another matter, but luckily enough the 360 and ps3 are region free regarding next gen games, and even better news for the new region setting for bluray , japan has been bumped up into region 1, meaning japanese blu rays should play on american systems
-and probably the best news ive heard of in a while, is *Parasite Eve 3*, fucking right, ah my sweet aye, and your incredible good looking sister from part two, too bad its gonna be a psp release but who knows maybe if it does well a fourth game could be released on a console, parasite eve 1 was alright, but PE 2 wipes the floor imo with everything horror related, except re2,4, and maybe sh1 -silent hill , not shadow hearts (if you want details, there on gamespot, they even have pics of aya in what looks like a wedding dress)

so does final mix have Chain of Memories as a bonus, goofy? thats what i read.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Chain of Memories DOES have a special, Japan-only bonus; a full blown remake with extra content.

Again, another stupid move by Square-Enix. Really, the first 3 KH games sold more in America than the 3 in Japan and the re-releases/remakes COMBINED. And they don't see the point of giving us a better version, even when they re-release FFI and II for the 11th time, 2000 SNES-to-handheld ports, and games we don't want.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

^yea i agree, i mean i didnt practicularly mind the rerelease for the psone, i mean if you compare the psone version to the nes version thats like comparing dos to windows, plus it cant possible cost that much more to redub the final mix and release ff internationl version (this one at least has different content) than to remake graphically these ff games, and like you said kh was a mega hit in the US, i mean at least there giving us Star Ocean 4 and Last Remanants, but still

btw hows the world ends with you, it looks good based on the cover
ill also add you to my PSN, although truthfully what games are really out right now that can take advantage of multiple player online play, xbox is way ahead of the curb on that one


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

I personally despise Tetsuya Nomura's art, so clearly, the style for the most part isn't hitting soft with me. I DO like how it seems like a very fresh action RPG. One that literally requires  no grinding at any point in the game. You can scale the difficulty however you choose. It's not like Kingdom Hearts II where everything is easy. You can make the game push you. The story isn't that cliche either, besides the stereotypes within some of the main characters.

The only worthwhile game to me for PSN is Metal Gear Online. A game I haven't played for over a month, since the GENE Expansion Pack.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

^yea i imagine bioshock and resistance will be two big titles that will boost it somewhat, and if they would finally get Home operationally
-not to mention im ticked off with the trophy system, i mean the only games you can get trophies for are ones that are not out yet

-thats cool its on my list of games to buy for the
-one of the things that i do like about the ff4 remake is the ability to choose difficulty, this is one of the good things to come out of the remakes, because traditionally rpgs dont force you to chose, this way veteran rpg game players can play the hard mode, and still lets other enjoy the story
-then again thats why rpgs always have optional bosses and sidequest, which i always thought was a good move, let people differentiate themselves by beating ruby and emerald weapon, and the rest can just skip it 
-so i take it by your sig, your a fan of castlevania, im really looking forward to playing lamnents of the innonce and curse of darkness, i heard good things


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

FFIV rubbed me a little bit in the annoying way. Like most old school RPG's, grinding is mandated, and I ALWAYS feel annoyed that the world is in such a direct crisis that I must fiddle off and do something that has nothing to do with saving the planet, like getting a summon. It is a faithful remake, I must admit.

And yeah, I do like the Castlevania series. Just...if you played any of the 2D Castlevania games, don't expect the 3D games to be better. They are more like Devil May Cry games. They do have some of the better stories the series has seen, though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

^lol, you know what i always thought was bs, why am i being charged for weapons and goods, when im saving your f-ing ass, youd think people would be a little less greedy at times like this, personally not counting chronicles for gamecube, i found ff1 to be the most painful and grinding especially that last fing dunegon, where you go up three/four floors, and then down like ten with no save points, luckily enough i figured out how to use the healing staff, about a few minutes before i would have died

-yea im not expecting and havent heard anyone say that anything topped symphony, but at least they cant be as bad as teh 64 games, which pretty much noone considers part of the series anyway, God those were pretty bad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

I consider them part of the series ;3

The only HEAVY flaw was in Castlevania 64, and that was due to the platforming. No matter WHAT angle you were at and the camera way, pressing up on the analog stick makes you climb platform. Legacy of Darkness for example totally redeemed that, but at the cost of removing certain extra features found in Reinhardt's and Carrie's stories in Castlevania 64.

That and the "main" character, Cornell, is going to be a character in the upcoming Castlevania Judgment, so those game have no choice but to be part of the series.

Oh, and Order of Ecclesia seems to have gone a bit out of it's way to create a game to help add meat to the 1800's games and the fact Dracula was resurrected like, 5 times in that century.

Now, I think a far bigger issue is if one would consider Castlevania to be a RPG series, due to the fact all of the new games nowadays have levels, stats, and EXP. ;3

Oh, and I also consider some other games to be better than Symphony. Mainly Dracula's Curse, a game even IGA adores and references in nearly all of his games.

And yes, the whole "U SAVE DA WORLD BUT BUY DIS" is a bit silly, but come on, if they didn't you'd get the greatest weapons handed to you for jack shit.

Oh, and if I recall, Curse of Darkness may be up your alley in the aspect of weapons. You don't really buy weapons...you forge weapons yourself, because the main character has been given magical powers by Dracula.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Now, I think a far bigger issue is if one would consider Castlevania to be a RPG series, due to the fact all of the new games nowadays have levels, stats, and EXP. ;3



i dont know castlevania is a borderline series , hinging on the wall between rpgs and whatever you call god of war/devil may cry/onimusha (i dont know what these are actually classified as)
-there will be blood is another one of these games that i could put in either cateogory due to several features

-my main gripe with 64 and the second one is i didnt really care for the main characters as much, gameplay was alright i guess 
-out of curiousity, is Dracula X for snes part of the series or a standalone game, i never knew what the X stood for
-and yes , i look forward to Curse of darkness, but ill prolly play lamenents first

-true about the weapons thing, its like I always say when a character does something stupid in a movie, if they didnt, there would be no movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm replaying FFIX, how do you like that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Dracula X was the 10th release of a Castlevania game. The X being the numeral 10, but unlike say, Final Fantasy X, you say the X as a X, not the number 10. Think..Mega Man X.

Here are the games that are canon, and their order, if you care;
Lament of Innocence [1094]
Dracula's Curse [1476]
Curse of Darkness [1479]
Adventure [1576]
Belmont's Revenge [1591]
Castlevania Chronicles/Original/Super Castlevania IV [1691, any version counts as the adaptation]
Simon's Quest [1698]
Harmony of Dissonance [1748]
Rondo of Blood/Dracula X [1792, and again, any version could count, depending on which you like more]
Symphony of the Night [1797]
Order of Ecclesia [1800's, no date has been given]
Circle of the Moon [1830]
Legacy of Darkness [1844]
Castlevania 64 [1852]
Bram Stoker's Dracula [1897, Novel. Supposedly, it might be a game in the future IGA wants to make a game around. For all we know, Order of Ecclesia could be that game ]
Bloodlines [1917]
Portrait of Ruin [1944]
Demon Castle Wars [1999]
Aria of Sorrow [2034]
Dawn of Sorrow [2035]


Most of the games with many versions are often up to fans as to what games they like most. The first games I listed in such cases are often regarded by Konami to be the main installment of all the possibilities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

I would consider most of the newer Castlevanias Action/RPGs; but, the older ones, pure platform/aciton, obviously.


----------



## GsG (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah there were some issues with the way the Castlevania 64 game handled.  I still got through it okay though.

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKwxeCWKHl4&fmt=18]Gameplay using the Girl[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv8tuEp4s1c&fmt=18]Gameplay using the Guy[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Lololo, speedruns?


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't play Crisis Core for shit 

Seriously, all I'm doing is pressing X.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Simple solution, my good Segan, is to send me your PSP. 

I'll webcam myself _beating_ _it_ for your pleasure.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Simple solution, my good Segan, is to send me your PSP.
> 
> I'll webcam myself _beating_ _it_ for your pleasure.


Lay off.

Have you no pride?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Lay off.
> 
> Have you no pride?


You kiddin'? I lost all of my pride back in July. 

Now, for a limited time only, I will also webcam myself finishing this game for your pleasure.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You kiddin'? I lost all of my pride back in July.
> 
> Now, for a limited time only, I will also webcam myself finishing this game for your pleasure.


What happened in July?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> What happened in July?


Oh, you know, standard-issue relationship problems. The whole "I never want to speak to you again" one. :amazed


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, you know, standard-issue relationship problems. The whole "I never want to speak to you again" one. :amazed


How about you try fixing that before playing games again? 

You surely are old enough...wait, I never got to know how old you are! :amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

It's beyond repair, I fear. I'm turning 27 this month, 3 more years to 30. 

Video games are the only thing keeping me alive! :amazed If you don't send me that PSP, I could possibly die!


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's beyond repair, I fear. I'm turning 27 this month, 3 more years to 30.
> 
> Video games are the only thing keeping me alive! :amazed If you don't send me that PSP, I could possibly die!


What?

27? Fuckin' twenty-seven years? I thought, you were 40 years or something...

What's the world turning into when people think being in the twenties is a sign of age?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

What gave you that impression? 

I'm incredibly old by Internet standards.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> I can't play Crisis Core for shit
> 
> Seriously, all I'm doing is pressing X.



You have mastered Crisis Core. Well done.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What gave you that impression?
> 
> I'm incredibly old by Internet standards.


You talked about ancient game consoles I've never heard before in my entire life.

And there's no such thing as "internet standards". Only fads and trends. 

Edit:



Goofy Titan said:


> You have mastered Crisis Core. Well done.


Lol. Well, it's fun anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

I just have a good, if not selective, memory.

Anyone want to play FFIX 2-player with me?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> I can't play Crisis Core for shit
> 
> Seriously, all I'm doing is pressing X.



Pretty much the only button you need, i managed to beat almost half of the side-missions with just x:amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You have mastered Crisis Core. Well done.



lol. funny. made me fart.

Alot of folks knock CC for the constant X pressing...but its an rpg...Its no different from ATB cept u can move the character around to dodge, instead of it being based on a certain stat or luck.

I think it probably wouldn't have been so looked down on, if the magics and skills were more useful, because the standard attack was more than enuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

It's exactly like Kingdom Hearts II - the game is so simplified that no strategic or clever planning is needed at ANY point within the game. Just mashing buttons.

And even then, Crisis Core comes off as a button masher, but due to action delays between what you press, it comes off more like ATB with real time elements, which makes it even more sour.

That and the fact Crisis Core has a even more simplified combat system THAN KHII.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

I decided to start playing Disgaea for PSP again since my PSP Screen protector came in the mail today. xD I beat stage 11-3 I think it was or 11-4. It was impossible for me to beat before but I did it today. Finished episode 11 and now onto 12... some other time, too lazy to play more.


----------



## GsG (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow I never knew Crisis Core was that bad now. :S

I suppose I'm glad I've never played it then.

Anyone have a complicated RPG game that requires you to use most of the buttons on the game controller?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2008)

i thought crisis core was turn based, is it not?

its not like kingdom hearts one or any action rpg really requires any strategy, they just require quick reflexes

hhmmmm i didnt think that bram stolker game was part of the series, i thought it was some crappy game made to rival the cv, so is dracula the villian in every game, because the series spans 1000 yrs, you think they could kill him for once


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

Crisis Core is more like a real time action RPG with actions that can't seem to be fully chained in other action RPG's, if that makes sense.

I think if you look at X-Play's review, the thing they emphasized with the flaws with the combat are not arguable. They bashed the fact it makes things far too simple.

That and the fact nearly all of the side missions are AWFUL. It's not a shitty game. It's just not a great combat system in a game that is actually a GOOD spin-off of FFVII.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, I think it's not a bad combat system. Though, I'm not sure if I like the commando change option in real-time with the L and R buttons. Probably only needs a little getting used to.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2008)

i think financial it was a success, the whole FF7 spinoff deals, but overall they really didnt live up to the possiblities , even though i think advent children is an awesome movie

eh, truthfully, this applies to action rpgs and fighters, even with all the fancy moves in the world, button mashing is usually the most successful course of action, it becomes a question of do you want to beat the game, or look good doing it

on another note, after reading more about the Parasite Eve sequel, apparently the original plan before it was moved to the psp was to make it a cellphone game; can someone for the love of God tell me what these people are thinking ive heard of several decent games that have been made for the cellphone and each time i think why, outside of Japan the market for something like this is zero, its a cellphone people use to talk to each other and occasionally text and send pics, but i know a total of zero people who play anything on their phones, why are companies wasting resources on games like this for the cellphone that are so niche, they make Do you like horny Bunnies and Touch Witch look like mainstream games?


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> on another note, after reading more about the Parasite Eve sequel, apparently the original plan before it was moved to the psp was to make it a cellphone game; can someone for the love of God tell me what these people are thinking ive heard of several decent games that have been made for the cellphone and each time i think why, outside of Japan the market for something like this is zero, its a cellphone people use to talk to each other and occasionally text and send pics, but i know a total of zero people who play anything on their phones, *why are companies wasting resources on games like this for the cellphone that are so niche,* they make Do you like horny Bunnies and Touch Witch look like mainstream games?


It's obviously more than a niche market, if companies keep making cellphone games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

People have more cell phones than they do handheld systems, so it seems to bulk up interest.

Then again, Square is literally pumping games out on everything. Even the iPod.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 12, 2008)

true people have more cellphones, but honestly the market for those games does not go outside of asia, so then you have to compare the ds/psp user base worldwide vs the cellphone base in Japan

@Segen, just because something is made doesnt mean its not niche, the nippon/atlus games were considered niche till a couple of years ago, but they have been around a lot longer than that, so their countining production is not completely relevant

plus say they release , kh final mix in the us anyone for 40-50 dollars, or a cellphone game that probably nets 5-10 bucks, im just saying put your resources to use elsewhere


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 12, 2008)

Just completed Eternal Sonitoa.

To be honest, I didn't fucking get half of these senses, maybe I'm idiot or whatever but I thought "Oh i see.... Do I?"

And after the credit ends with "thanks" message and black screen and I waited and waited for my reward (A dog had to be rewarded, you know!) but nothing else, not a title screen either.

It leaves me confused about the dream/reality...


----------



## Ulio (Aug 12, 2008)

My cousins are born in japan and they get there cellphones at the age of like 10-12 like everyone.

And they use it for communication like us but they also have more option on the entertainment side.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 13, 2008)

I managed to pick up Disgaea 2 used at Gamestop last thursday and I've been playing it pretty hard since I picked it up. I'm half way threw chapter 10 right now. I've actually done a pretty good job of keeping away from spoilers for this game aside from what I've heard a few posters here talk about in the OBD (which mostly has to do with how ridiculously powerful the characters can be in this game).

By the way, maybe it just me, but Axel's VA reminds me of Stormy from Sealab 2021.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2008)

Ulio said:


> My cousins are born in japan and they get there cellphones at the age of like 10-12 like everyone.
> 
> And they use it for communication like us but they also have more option on the entertainment side.



what are the prices on games there i wonder, ironically enough, although anime and a bottle of coke will cost you an arm and a leg, when my friend went last summer, he found that games were relatively cheap

i envy your cousins, they prolly have access to at least 2 or 3x the anime/rpg games we get here stateside

do the characters in the disgaea games recur, i mean does laharl at least make a cameo in 2 , 3?
i dont care for games that call themselves sequels but dont star the original main characters


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> do the characters in the disgaea games recur, i mean does laharl at least make a cameo in 2 , 3?
> i dont care for games that call themselves sequels but dont star the original main characters



Yes, in fact Etna is plays a very pivotal role Disgaea 2. In fact characters from all the preceding Nippon Icchi titles make appearances in this game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This game takes place in a different world. In this world all the humans have been turned into demons thanks to a curse by Overlord Zenon. Adell, the main character, is the only human who seems to be unaffected by Zenon's curse. His goal is to defeat Overlord Zenon and break the curse.

At the beginning of the story Adell and his Family attempted to summon Overlord Zenon so that Adell could fight the Overlord. Instead of Zenon they somehow summoned his only Daughter Rozalyn instead.

So anyhow, back to Etna's part in all this. So anyhow it seems that Etna and Laharl had a fight, so she took the Prinnies with her and left dood. So anyhow her plan is to get Laharl back, and the first step in her plan was to become an overlord herself so she came in looking for Zenon so she could kill him and become an overlord.


----------



## PeterNaruto (Aug 13, 2008)

Mario RPG is one of my favorites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you get the secret turtle shell in the clouds? :amazed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I managed to pick up Disgaea 2 used at Gamestop last thursday and I've been playing it pretty hard since I picked it up. I'm half way threw chapter 10 right now. I've actually done a pretty good job of keeping away from spoilers for this game aside from what I've heard a few posters here talk about in the OBD (which mostly has to do with how ridiculously powerful the characters can be in this game).
> 
> By the way, maybe it just me, but Axel's VA reminds me of Stormy from Sealab 2021.



Ahhh, I never beat Disgaea 2. I got to Zenon, I THINK. And then got pwned because I was under leveled. Play with Japanese voices, they sound a lot better. 

*Goes back to playing Disgaea for PSP* Time to pwn Kurtis.


----------



## PeterNaruto (Aug 13, 2008)

No, where is it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't remember. It was in the cloud level. There is one place you can walk out into the sky and get the secret treasure... probably on gamefaqs.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Ahhh, I never beat Disgaea 2. I got to Zenon, I THINK. And then got pwned because I was under leveled. Play with Japanese voices, they sound a lot better.
> 
> *Goes back to playing Disgaea for PSP* Time to pwn Kurtis.



I know what you mean. The level curve gets a little steep starting at chapter 8. You go from level 25 opponents to level 42 opponents in just 8 maps if you play strait threw the game and thats just between Chapter 8 and chapter 10. Basically I'm down to just Adell and Rozalyn at high enough levels to take down the monsters I'm running into now, but most of my other useable characters are basically cannon fodder now because they're only in the upper 20s and low 30s on levels, so I've been taking a few trips threw the item world to level the rest of my characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember. It was in the cloud level. There is one place you can walk out into the sky and get the secret treasure... probably on gamefaqs.



my guess is that you are refering to a fat flying turtle shell that you can get in a secret room along with a dress that basically lowers all damage done to daisy to 1 even by the final boss
to get these items
1. in bowsers castle you must win the juggling game some ridiculous amount of times
2. in the cloud world, there is a secret path of the clouds, ie your walking where you shouldnt be allowed to, somewhere on the upper right side i think
3. then you go to the casino, and play a card game similar to step one
4. the two items are then accessible from a secret vine in a chimney in one of the later stages, i think after you fight the boss who doubles himself

and yes SMRPG rules, and they should make a non paper mario sequel

cool, ill have to check out the disgaea series soon, ive been tempted to read the manga and watch the show but didnt want to spoil the story, same reason why i still havent watched persona trinity soul


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually, I looked it up on gamefaqs. It wasn't a turtle shell; it was some fertilizer. What you do with that, I have no clue.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2008)

^i think the fertilizer is used to grow the bean stalk to get the two items

who did you think was the hardest boss on smrpg? for me it was the guy who spilt himself
and 
did you ever pull off geno's super move that does 9999 damage even to the final boss?

quick question, anyone know why there is a version of crisis core that has a silver cover and one thats in color, silver variant seems to be less common, but other than the color differences there is no other difference


----------



## Botzu (Aug 15, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I managed to pick up Disgaea 2 used at Gamestop last thursday and I've been playing it pretty hard since I picked it up. I'm half way threw chapter 10 right now. I've actually done a pretty good job of keeping away from spoilers for this game aside from what I've heard a few posters here talk about in the OBD (which mostly has to do with how ridiculously powerful the characters can be in this game).
> 
> By the way, maybe it just me, but Axel's VA reminds me of Stormy from Sealab 2021.


the map pieces in that game were a pain in the ass to collect.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2008)

PeterNaruto said:


> Mario RPG is one of my favorites.



I've always wanted to play this one but I think that ship has sailed for now.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 15, 2008)

^ You'll like it when you get the chance to play it  *remembers the fun times he had playing said game*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i think the fertilizer is used to grow the bean stalk to get the two items
> 
> who did you think was the hardest boss on smrpg? for me it was the guy who spilt himself
> and
> ...


Oh, maybe. I just remember getting excited once I got that for some reason.

The secret boss with the crystals, of course! :amazed Plus he had Final Fantasy boss music, which made the fight more epic and awesome.

I don't remember if I did Geno's move or not--probably not though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, that fight was definitely the hardest; damn crystals


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

I remember trying that once before I didn't know about the boss. It was fantastic getting slaughtered in seconds! 

Then, once I thought I was strong enough, I proceeded to get slaughtered a few more times.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

^crystals? hmm i dont remeber that much, all i know is the boss im taking about started by spillting himself into two , but i think you could do damage to either one, he was right after you got that shark guy as an ally, i think his name was yanniv or something liek taht


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well guys I just managed to beat Disgaea 2 and got the good ending. 



Botzu said:


> the map pieces in that game were a pain in the ass to collect.



Yeah, the map guy told me that if I keep a piece of the map in my inventory when I go into the Item world I'm more likely to run into pirates. I'm only missing  one piece now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

does the leveling system in disgaea 2 also go up to 9999, i heard that was the max level on part one


----------



## MueTai (Aug 17, 2008)

So I beat Chrono Trigger guys, what an incredible game.  The story had me so enthralled I rarely noticed I was played a SNES game.  I took on the Black Omen last night and didn't stop until I beat Lavos (w/ Chrono, Magus and Ayla all lvl 52). When it was over I looked at the clock and it was 4 in the morning. 

And now I wake up today and have no Chrono Trigger to play.  It's like my life has lost a goal that I looked forward to working toward every day for the last few weeks.  Gotta love how good video games/books will do that to you.  I'm gonna take a break from RPGs for a while.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 17, 2008)

I just don't see what's so great about Chrono Trigger... Now, I havennt finished it. And but so far, the story SUCKS! And the gameplay is like all other old RPG's. The graphics are pretty good and the music is good. But I don't see whats so AWESOME about it. I guess it's just one of those classics I didn't get to play when I was a kid, so it isn't that special to me.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2008)

What do you consider to have a good story and gameplay then? I decided I would ask that instead of following my initial thought which was to neg you :amazed





MueTai said:


> So I beat Chrono Trigger guys, what an incredible game.  The story had me so enthralled I rarely noticed I was played a SNES game.  I took on the Black Omen last night and didn't stop until I beat Lavos (w/ Chrono, Magus and Ayla all lvl 52). When it was over I looked at the clock and it was 4 in the morning.
> 
> And now I wake up today and have no Chrono Trigger to play.  It's like my life has lost a goal that I looked forward to working toward every day for the last few weeks.  Gotta love how good video games/books will do that to you.  I'm gonna take a break from RPGs for a while.



Here's a hint, don't play Chrono Cross thinking that maybe it will fill the void in your heart that Trigger once did - it will leave you sad, cold, and hungry.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 17, 2008)

slimscane said:


> What do you consider to have a good story and gameplay then? I decided I would ask that instead of following my initial thought which was to neg you :amazed



I didn't mean to make anyone mad. I'm still playing the game, it's just that saving a princess and then stopping a giant monster from destroying the world. It's so..normal. It's been jused so many times! However, this may be one of the first games that had this story line. I'll keep playing, and hopefully, it'll get better.

I'm playing alot of RPG's these days, I'm not really a RPG fan, but I decided to give it a try. So right now I'm playing Final Fantasy 7, Mario RPG and Chrono Trigger. Got alot of gaming hours ahead!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 17, 2008)

^uh how about the whole moving between different times, and dont bring up turtles in time please
look in the end you can look at most rpgs as saving person x, defeating person z; truthfully thats almost ever game, halo, saving humanity, defeating the covenant; the saving is the main variation, if you break anything down to its most basic parts then everything is the same

btw it looks like you have kH 2 in your sig, where your
doing much of the same

id say go ahead and play chrono cross, except i think its a better game, so it will leave you wanting to play chrono break which doesnt exist, maybe you should save that one for last


----------



## MueTai (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not going to judge you for your opinion Ziko, but I do disagree with you. And yes, remember that Chrono Trigger was innovative for its time. I loved the time travel aspect, and this is coming from a person who is very picky about time travel in games, because in a lot of cases it's done wrong.

Is Chrono Cross playable by emulator?  That's how I did Chrono Trigger, but anyways I don't think I'll play Cross. I have Mario RPG on my emulator which I haven't started yet, but I'm hesitant to start playing a new RPG right as school is about to start. School and good RPGs don't mix well for me.


----------



## DTMaster (Aug 17, 2008)

If you find a PS1 Emulator, then sure. Google is a powerful tool. The only thing is about Chrono Cross is that it has 44 characters you can use and you really only use about 10 of them. But people just join at random times for the most random reasons. In fact, if a character has a portrait consider him/her/it a potential character to recruit. 

Stealing is also annoying too since you only have 1 shot per fight ever to get a steal right. (unless you have more then one character to steal with but most of the fights with the good steals are at a time where you don't have more then 1 character to steal with). 

There are some highlights in CC but overall not what you expect of a sequel to CT's storyline. Fighting Slash/Flea/Ozzie again though was fun.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> id say go ahead and play chrono cross, except i think its a better game, so it will leave you wanting to play chrono break which doesnt exist, maybe you should save that one for last



Blasphemy!  You're lucky I'm not the negging type 

Keep with it Ziko, I figure the more you play it the more you'll like it. A game like Chrono Trigger doesn't get it's legendary reputation by being mundane.

MueTai, there are so many SNES RPGs that are worth your time more than Chrono Cross is.


----------



## DTMaster (Aug 17, 2008)

One play through wouldn't all be bad. It adds on to the aftermath of what happened. 


*Spoiler*: _ Minor Spoilers to the Plot_ 



Plus half the main cast of CT had tragic deaths in CC. Especially when you fight the FATE computer. Then again reaching that point is really tedious and the whole Chrono Cross attack was x.x. It wouldn't come to mind to figure out that pattern without a guide. But the hints are there. 




If you ever decide to try it. GET A CHARACTER GUIDE. Honestly 44 characters. Ugh!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 18, 2008)

There are other RPG's with more characters than that ;3


----------



## MueTai (Aug 18, 2008)

Damn DT I really don't want to play then. I don't want to see my beloved characters die. 



slimscane said:


> MueTai, there are so many SNES RPGs that are worth your time more than Chrono Cross is.



Could you name me some? (Beside Mario RPG I already got that.) I need to catch up on my RPGs. 

Also, are there any good Wii RPGs yet?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2008)

Chrono Cross is great one of the top 5 RPGs on the PS1 and that's saying a lot. As long as you don't expect a direct sequel you'll enjoy it.

People just dislike it because it's almost the exact opposite of CT storyline wise. Other RPGs to play Lunar series(PS1 versions)  Star Ocean 1 and 2 for the snes and ps1, and Xenogears are also good RPGs.


----------



## DTMaster (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol then there is a plot twist (oddity) at the end that makes up for it.  I still really don't get the "cough"kidsonbeach"cough part. But meh. Play at you leisure.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> There are other RPG's with more characters than that ;3



I think Radiata Stories has somewhere around 175 characters you can recruit.

Has anyone been looking at Infinite Undiscovery? It looked pretty good to me from what I saw.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 18, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Damn DT I really don't want to play then. I don't want to see my beloved characters die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head: Earthbound and Secret of Mana. You also might want to check out RoboTrek, Brain Lord, Illusion of Gaia, Star Ocean, or 7th Saga. Some other people might suggest a number of Dragon Quest games. Depending on what you call an RPG, I would insist that you EVO: The Search for Eden, and maybe even Harvest Moon. There are others that are good too (maybe even great) that I'm not remembering, I'm sure other people can fill in the slack.


----------



## MueTai (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow thanks, you probably just named enough RPGs to last me a year. 



Goofy Titan said:


> There are other RPG's with more characters than that ;3



Pokemon anyone?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2008)

-lol, well ill give ct one point , at least you get to play as a red haired goku 
-MT, check out a game called bahamut lagoon, and terrinigma, theres also the Ys series, and of course TENCHI HEN the tenchi rpg 
-and for the record i would say brandish is one of the most deceptive SOBs on the planent, the cover is all cool and anime looking, and the game its self is terrible, i had to turn it off after a minute

i know that Infinite Undiscovery, is an rpg, and is eastern style, which is good enough to add it to my buy list, this along with last remanents and valkyria chronicles are the games that have me the most intrigued, and something called TOO HUMAN -gamepro actually called this game a possible Diablo 3 killer

btw - id like a console port of Diablo 2 , just like Diablo 1 had on the ps1, i really enjoyed the 2 player non online coop, im just not a big fan of online play


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

I tried replaying Chrono Cross recently. It was a nightmare. 

Games better than Chrono Cross on the SNES:
All of them. 

If you haven't play Ogre Battle, I recommend you do. If you can, play it on the PSX, it's a little better.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I tried replaying Chrono Cross recently. It was a nightmare.
> 
> Games better than Chrono Cross on the SNES:
> All of them.
> ...


*rofl*

I ain't gonna giving any shit on an opionon of someone who hated Neverwinter Nights 

On a serious note, it seems you got a VERY specific taste of RPGs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

I like CC the first time. It's just that when I was trying to play it again, the battle system made no sense, the graphics were buggy (on my emulator), and I was sleepy.

I like 85% of all RPGs ever made.  I just know a shitty game when I play it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like CC the first time. It's just that when I was trying to play it again, the battle system made no sense, the graphics were buggy *(on my emulator), and I was sleepy.*


And that, dear readers, is why you should be cautious when you consider someone's opinion on the internet.



> I like 85% of all RPGs ever made.  *I just know a shitty game when I play it*.


To a degree, probably. 

And now, tell me about The Witcher.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you haven't play Ogre Battle, I recommend you do. If you can, play it on the PSX, it's a little better.



If he can he should try and play Ogre Battle 64 

I've never played through Chrono Cross, I was all excited thinking it was going to be a sequel to Chrono Trigger, but when I played it and realized it wasn't the slightest bit like CT I was crushed and vowed to never play it again. If nothing else, I'm a man of principle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> And that, dear readers, is why you should be cautious when you consider someone's opinion on the internet.
> 
> To a degree, probably.
> 
> And now, tell me about The Witcher.


Never question my RPG ability!  First time I played CC, which I rented from Blockbuster, it was just as strange to me. I got u sed to it, of course, but from what I recall there was nothing special about the game.



slimscane said:


> If he can he should try and play Ogre Battle 64
> 
> I've never played through Chrono Cross, I was all excited thinking it was going to be a sequel to Chrono Trigger, but when I played it and realized it wasn't the slightest bit like CT I was crushed and vowed to never play it again. If nothing else, I'm a man of principle


True, Ogre Battle 64 is the second-best Ogre title there is! :amazed (Tactics being the best )

I vaguely remember it (Chrono Cross) having interesting plot twists.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 18, 2008)

Chrono Cross still sucked.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 18, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Damn DT I really don't want to play then. I don't want to see my beloved characters die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless you count virtual console its pretty limited. Haven't started baroque yet so i dunno. I finished the new fire emblem recently and I really liked it. okami and zelda are on there too(if you count them as rpgs)

also if your looking for ps1 games with good stories try star ocean 2, grandia, lunar1&2, or one of the tales games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

Wii RPGs. 

I think MueTai is a troll.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 18, 2008)

well it wont be THAT bad once TOS2, arc rise fantasia and sword of legendia come out(hopefully). I'm not holding my breath for much more after that though.


----------



## MueTai (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wii RPGs.
> 
> I think MueTai is a troll.



Haha.

I just bought Okami today. Looking forward to kicking some as- painting on some bitches.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2008)

wtf, you cant honestly tell me with a straight face you can play ogre battle with no difficulty and have problems with CC; ive only played a little of it, but graphically it looks like ass, and the gameplay is a little more complicated then the turn based setup of CC
btw, i own ogre battle on the ps1, yea some of can actually afford to buy games
-im not knocking the use of emulators, but if you dont buy games and only play emulators than thats pretty weak
btw i like 99 percent of rpgs, oh owned, pretty much the only rpg that i can say i truely hate is unlimited saga - this game is an abomination, im keeping the game for my collection, but i dont think it will ever see another play through, theres honestly not one good thing i can say about this game
-i dont care for nightmare of druga either, but thats only because i got pissed off, when after a 120 hours i died on floor 119 of between heaven and earth; plus there save system is for fucking gimps


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Okami on the wii sucked imo...i suppose i loved the ps2 one too much that any slight difference seemed negative but the painting felt bad compared to the dual shock one.

But Wii is getting arc rise fantasia...not sure when but it looked amazing. There's a thread somewhere around here about it...check it out you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2008)

they wii is getting decent rpg coverage, because i mean face it, thats like the only genre that this graphically retarded console can pull of with out too much complaint. Man, ToS 2 really needs to be ported to the other two systems though, that the sequel to one of the greatest games of all time is regulated to the wii is a sad thing, like a retarded bear in a circus.

I have to poll you guys, because i was on a message board in game forum and was shocked to find there were actually people who liked unlimited saga, let alone thought it was a decent game. Does anyone here share that opinion.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Okami on the wii sucked imo...i suppose i loved the ps2 one too much that any slight difference seemed negative but the painting felt bad compared to the dual shock one.
> 
> But Wii is getting arc rise fantasia...not sure when but it looked amazing. There's a thread somewhere around here about it...check it out you won't be disappointed.


I am playing it for the Wii and i can't believe how many retries I have to do for some of the ingame events. I think I had to retry atleast 30 times to get susano to slash all 7 heads after the crimson helm fight or during the event that you had to bloom all those trees with the old man. It really should not be this frustrating.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2008)

^eh sometimes good ideas on paper , are terrible in practice; Red Sword anyone (i think that was the name)


----------



## MueTai (Aug 19, 2008)

Botzu said:


> I am playing it for the Wii and i can't believe how many retries I have to do for some of the ingame events. I think I had to retry atleast 30 times to get susano to slash all 7 heads after the crimson helm fight or during the event that you had to bloom all those trees with the old man. It really should not be this frustrating.



I bought it today and played for 4 hours straight.  It got pretty frustrating at times (yeah the tree blooming old man dance) but you just have to figure out the tricks. Like getting the camera angle just right and being sure to complete your circles fully. Aside from the beginners frustrations, however, so far I am enjoying the game immensely. I love the graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wtf, you cant honestly tell me with a straight face you can play ogre battle with no difficulty and have problems with CC; ive only played a little of it, but graphically it looks like ass, and the gameplay is a little more complicated then the turn based setup of CC
> btw, i own ogre battle on the ps1, yea some of can actually afford to buy games
> -im not knocking the use of emulators, but if you dont buy games and only play emulators than thats pretty weak
> btw i like 99 percent of rpgs, oh owned, pretty much the only rpg that i can say i truely hate is unlimited saga - this game is an abomination, im keeping the game for my collection, but i dont think it will ever see another play through, theres honestly not one good thing i can say about this game
> -i dont care for nightmare of druga either, but thats only because i got pissed off, when after a 120 hours i died on floor 119 of between heaven and earth; plus there save system is for fucking gimps


I beat CC before. It's just that when I was playing it on the emulator it was awful. I just wasn't interested in attempting it. I don't think I have all of the CDs, anyway.

Also, I was playing FFIX on emulator (I actually own the game), and got to the third disc and it stopped working. Damn save states!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2008)

cmon, dont try to be sly, thats why i dont play on emulators unless i have beaten the game or its import only, because a. they mess up alot, and b. there so cheap, i mean they let save at any time, although i will say this, the fast forward function is a Godsend, someone should impliment this on regular games

i still havent gotten around to 9, it just looks so much more kiddish then the rest of the games, although the ten minutes i played were bad and theres an optional boss that id like to get a crack at
did you get the little bonus at the beginning where you do the jump rope like 999 times

and i just saw a screen shot of inifinite discovery it looks really good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

CC had a fast-forward feature. 

I didn't play the jump rope game, but I have been doing a shitload of card playing and chocobo hot and cold. Well, until my game froze. I might restart it at the save I made on the card for the 3rd disc swap once I get bored enough.

FFIX isn't childish though. The graphics might kind of look that way, as well as some of the characters, but it's really not.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 20, 2008)

Only on NG+, though [re: CC].

Mm, nine had some pretty childish stuff. Not that it was bad for any of it; I don't hate the game or anything. I think it's contrarily overrated, or maybe recessively overrated, but I enjoy it.

I didn't enjoy the card game in nine, though. There was no reason for it to suck as hard as it did after eight's card game was so excellent. Or maybe it was that it didn't sit well after, rather than there being no reason for it. At least it wasn't fucking slow motion hydro-soccer.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 20, 2008)

Two classic RPGs come to mind when discussing non-FF favorites. Wizardry's Bane of the Cosmic Forge and it's sequel, Crusaders of the Dark Savant. Classic!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Only on NG+, though [re: CC].
> 
> Mm, nine had some pretty childish stuff. Not that it was bad for any of it; I don't hate the game or anything. I think it's contrarily overrated, or maybe recessively overrated, but I enjoy it.
> 
> I didn't enjoy the card game in nine, though. There was no reason for it to suck as hard as it did after eight's card game was so excellent. Or maybe it was that it didn't sit well after, rather than there being no reason for it. At least it wasn't fucking slow motion hydro-soccer.


True, but I thought that was a great feature. They should really implement that in games that have replay value, if not all games 'just cuz'.

I only played the card game so much because I wanted to try to get all the secrets and such in FFIX the second play-through. I don't think there are that many secrets associated with the card game, however, so I will probably give up after the card tournament. I normally hate mini-games; especially card games. I don't think I ever got into the game in FFVIII.

As for the above games; never heard of 'em.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2008)

Botzu said:


> I am playing it for the Wii and i can't believe how many retries I have to do for some of the ingame events. I think I had to retry atleast 30 times to get susano to slash all 7 heads after the crimson helm fight or during the event that you had to bloom all those trees with the old man. It really should not be this frustrating.



I dropped the game after the first battle with the huge spider. It just felt like i wasn't enjoying it while the ps2 version had literally NO unennjoyable moment in it's 49ish hours of gameplay...and i finished the game in just 3 days, all i did was play it those days, if i was to get bored of it that would be a certain way but no, i never did.


----------



## Batman (Aug 20, 2008)

Well after 8 years, I finally found a copy of suikoden II, and I didn't even have to kill anybody or pay anywhere near the triple digits. 8 years of build up will either lead to the greatest gaming experience of my life, or the greatest gamegasm of my life simply because of such a huge build up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you're not let down, have your entire reality shattered, and end up suiciding.


----------



## Batman (Aug 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hope you're not let down, have your entire reality shattered, and end up suiciding.



That almost happened to me what I bought Magna Carta: tears of blood. And I was only expecting an average game. I tell you I'd like to knuckle punch the twatdonkeys that made that game's battle system! 

But suikidoen II is good so far! So loosk like I'll keep living a bit more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

Batman said:


> That almost happened to me what I bought Magna Carta: tears of blood. And I was only expecting an average game. I tell you I'd like to knuckle punch the twatdonkeys that made that game's battle system!
> 
> But suikidoen II is good so far! So loosk like I'll keep living a bit more.


I'm with you on the Magna Carta game. Man, I hated that battle system, I couldn't play it past the *very first battle*.  Fortunately, I only Gamefly'd it. Of course, that put me out of a game for 2 weeks. 

Yeah, Suikoden II is great, you should've be disappointed with it. If you are though...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CC had a fast-forward feature.
> 
> I didn't play the jump rope game, but I have been doing a shitload of card playing and chocobo hot and cold. Well, until my game froze. I might restart it at the save I made on the card for the 3rd disc swap once I get bored enough.
> 
> FFIX isn't childish though. The graphics might kind of look that way, as well as some of the characters, but it's really not.



*considers IX to be the best one out of all the post VI FF's* 

I didn't like Tetra Master but Choco Hot and Cold was win, with it's own flamenco to boot


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2008)

i have the wizardry for ps2, what number is that in the series

i havent played magna carta yet, but listening to everyones review of it makes me sad, i was finally pumped to play a game by the dude who did the art for War of Genesis 3, and all i hear are bad things, oh well
-and yes i must confess, i was one of the suckers who thought both ot the people on the cover were chicks

and i ijust cant see suikoden 2 being that much better than the rest, im pretty sure at best it can have a slightly better story, but with some of this talk im hearing its like its an almost different game


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 21, 2008)

Meh, I can't make up my mind if I wanna play Grandia II or DQVIII, and I dunno whether I should start a new game.



Pringer Lagann said:


> *considers IX to be the best one out of all the post VI FF's*
> 
> I didn't like Tetra Master but Choco Hot and Cold was win, with it's own flamenco to boot



IX is my second favorite, first will ALWAYS be FFIV (The english patch, not the shitty American version.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> *considers IX to be the best one out of all the post VI FF's*
> 
> I didn't like Tetra Master but Choco Hot and Cold was win, with it's own flamenco to boot


Yeah, the crad games, for me, have always been lame. But, it's not bad. At least it's relatively easy (even if it doesn't make sense). The chocobo digging thing can be tedious at times though.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have the wizardry for ps2, what number is that in the series
> 
> i havent played magna carta yet, but listening to everyones review of it makes me sad, i was finally pumped to play a game by the dude who did the art for War of Genesis 3, and all i hear are bad things, oh well
> -and yes i must confess, i was one of the suckers who thought both ot the people on the cover were chicks
> ...


Well, not everyone hates it (Magna Carta). I've heard a lot of good things as well. Maybe you're one of _those_ people. Couldn't hurt to try it if you can get it for free somehow. 

Also, Suikoden III > II, if you ask me. Storywise as well. 


Painkiller said:


> Meh, I can't make up my mind if I wanna play Grandia II or DQVIII, and I dunno whether I should start a new game.
> 
> 
> 
> IX is my second favorite, first will ALWAYS be FFIV (The english patch, not the shitty American version.)


Grandia II, all the way. It's way better than DQVIII.


----------



## Auron (Aug 21, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Only on NG+, though [re: CC].
> 
> Mm, nine had some pretty childish stuff. Not that it was bad for any of it; I don't hate the game or anything. I think it's contrarily overrated, or maybe recessively overrated, but I enjoy it.
> 
> I didn't enjoy the card game in nine, though. There was no reason for it to suck as hard as it did after eight's card game was so excellent. Or maybe it was that it didn't sit well after, rather than there being no reason for it. At least it wasn't fucking slow motion hydro-soccer.



Am I the only person who loved Blitzball .  FFX blitzball and the card game in 8 are my fav FF minigames


----------



## Batman (Aug 21, 2008)

Auron said:


> *Am I the only person who loved Blitzball* .  FFX blitzball and the card game in 8 are my fav FF minigames



Yes!  . . . . . . . actually I know a few people that loved blitzball, just very few. I personally hated it, and avoided it like a nutsack plague. But the card game in 8 was pretty fun, when I wasn't restarting my game to make sure I never lost any of my good cards. 





			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> Meh, I can't make up my mind if I wanna play Grandia II or DQVIII, and I dunno whether I should start a new game.


and I gotta agree with CMX. Grandia II was a hell of a lot more fun than DQVIII, which got really boring about midway through.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 21, 2008)

Auron said:


> Am I the only person who loved Blitzball .  FFX blitzball and the card game in 8 are my fav FF minigames



I loved Blitzball, FFX Blitzball.


----------



## Ulio (Aug 21, 2008)

I liked Blitzball but wasn't a fan of the skill system and it became way to easy when u capture the best players . brother fastest swimmer ever!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

I never even tried Blitzball! 

I kind of want to play FFX again, but my brother stole my copy of the game and pawned it.


----------



## Auron (Aug 21, 2008)

Ulio said:


> I liked Blitzball but wasn't a fan of the skill system and it became way to easy when u capture the best players . brother fastest swimmer ever!



Yea it did become a bit too easy if you knew who to recruit. Games vs the Al Bhed team were always fun tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 21, 2008)

Pokemons? I tried a game or two for the GBA. I was drawn in by the allure of the RPG genre, but I quickly decided it wasn't for me. Too... too... well, quite frankly, too damn Pokemon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2008)

blitzball was the shit on ffx, then they changed it and it sucked in ffx2; did anyone here beat the first game of blitzball

@crazy , i have a sealed copy but i dont feel like opening that, i guess i could prolly get a cheap one off ebay
-suikoden iii so far is my fav, but truthfully, i like the characters better from s4
-which version of grandia 2 are you playing emulator, ps2 or dc, i heard the dc version is the best, but that the ps2 version isnt bad

-at first i was especially anti pokemon because for me anime comes over games and the anime sucks; but then when i finally played a game i was like this is not bad, i just hate how they gip you and you have to buy two games at time to get all the characters, although ill prolly get each game eventually; plus i wanna get a gameshark so i can get mew

and btw; ff8 is the best , followed by 6, X, 2, 7


----------



## Batman (Aug 22, 2008)

I think pokemon got a little out of control after the first game. I mean, they just keep adding more. Their names get weirder and weirder. They ended up looking stupider and stupider. It was just too much for this guy.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pokemons? I tried a game or two for the GBA. I was drawn in by the allure of the RPG genre, but I quickly decided it wasn't for me. Too... too... well, quite frankly, too damn Pokemon.


GBA? Hmm...that would be Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald, right? Tried it on emulator, was ok. Without emulation, the pacing was way slower than in the first two generations.

I'm still of the opinion that Pokemon Yellow was the best Pokemon game up to date. The second generation wasn't bad or so I heard, either (Gold/Silver/Crystal).

Even so, I'm considering buying Pokemon for DS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2008)

I've followed the games ever since red, they're this traditional thing for me, surely not the best but very fun regardless.


The newest versions are the best since with the wifi capabilities you no longer need to buy both versions to get everything and you don't need a cable and another person to play but you can fight online through wifi with anyone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2008)

Pokemon is addicting, the 3rd gen of games was pretty garbage outside of a few pokemon and some feature sin Emerald though. D/P are fun, wi-fi battles and trading.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

And the irony is that CrazyMoronX played the so-called "garbage" to make his opinion of the series


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2008)

Dunno...i liked R/S/E....nothing wrong with em...same ol good pokemoning.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Dunno...i liked R/S/E....nothing wrong with em...*same ol good pokemoning*.



thats part of the problem with this series, just like dynasty warriors it just much of the same again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> blitzball was the shit on ffx, then they changed it and it sucked in ffx2; did anyone here beat the first game of blitzball
> 
> @crazy , i have a sealed copy but i dont feel like opening that, i guess i could prolly get a cheap one off ebay
> -suikoden iii so far is my fav, but truthfully, i like the characters better from s4
> ...


I have Grandia II for the PC. I'm not sure which version that falls under, but I believe it to be the PS2 version ported, maybe. 

And yes, I bought it. 



Segan said:


> And the irony is that CrazyMoronX played the so-called "garbage" to make his opinion of the series


That ain't my fault.  Maybe I'll try a newer Pokemans game some day; but, it's Pokemans, mans. Shit's for kids.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 22, 2008)

Pokemon Crystal is probably the RPG game I've played most in my life!


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, Pokemon is quite addicting, but the WiFi features just got me hooked. It's more of an anti-drug than anything else


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh Pokemon, good times, good times. I remember when it was the greatest shit to ever happen back then.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2008)

@crazy, lol, yea the dreamcast version was the original , i think anything else is a port; im not that big on pc gaming though, my pc gaming collection consists of diablo 1,2, lord of destruction, phantasmagoria, D, and RE2 plantinum (i have 3 versions of this game actually, i also have the n64 and dreamcast release)

eh i cant knock crazy on pokemon, i wouldnt have ever bothered playing the game if i didnt get a copy of it for free

what do you guys consider to be the single hardest rpg? i hear alundra 1 alot, but imo aludnra is just a zelda clone, thats pretty straightforward


----------



## Auron (Aug 23, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> blitzball was the shit on ffx, then they changed it and it sucked in ffx2; did anyone here beat the first game of blitzball



Yes.  I kept restarting my save until I beat the first game lol. Got the win in overtime after a couple of games.  The prize is sadly not worth the effort .  Come to think of it I pretty much did everything that's humanly possible in FFX.  Maxed out sphere boards for every char at one time or another, all ultimate weapons, complete monster arena.  Say what u want about FFX but I put more time into that game than any other console game easily lol.  Then again you can probably tell from my username


----------



## GsG (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd just like to say that Blitzball on FFX was awesome and I played it for many hours.  Yes I beat the first game of Blitzball you run into my very first time playing the game.  I still can't believe how much I played that game.


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't do that competitive stuff in pokemon. You're severely limited in what pokemon you can use when battling. (Garchomp, Blissey, Infernape etc.) Also, you have to grind for certain natures, jeez I already grind enough just to get the pokemon, I'm not going to give a darn about what nature it has.

It just isn't my cup of tea, I like hunting shinies though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I don't do that competitive stuff in pokemon. You're severely limited in what pokemon you can use when battling. (Garchomp, Blissey, Infernape etc.) Also, you have to grind for certain natures, jeez I already grind enough just to get the pokemon, I'm not going to give a darn about what nature it has.
> 
> It just isn't my cup of tea, I like hunting shinies though.



You're wrong about the limited possibilities, i've over 30 different specifically natured and Evd pokemon all fully functional and competitive...and i've not done half of what i still wanna train yet lol.




Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy, lol, yea the dreamcast version was the original , i think anything else is a port; im not that big on pc gaming though, my pc gaming collection consists of diablo 1,2, lord of destruction, phantasmagoria, D, and RE2 plantinum (i have 3 versions of this game actually, i also have the n64 and dreamcast release)
> 
> eh i cant knock crazy on pokemon, i wouldnt have ever bothered playing the game if i didnt get a copy of it for free
> 
> what do you guys consider to be the single hardest rpg? i hear alundra 1 alot, but imo aludnra is just a zelda clone, thats pretty straightforward



Mega ten has always been hard...prolly nocturne takes the cake. Also BoF5 sucked since if you used too much out of a certain form you had to restart the game since you'd keep dying ( you kept skills and items but not experience lvls...and you had to do all the story stuff over and over...the first time i liked the story...by the 3rd i was sick of it....and you had to use that skill or grind for hours to beat certain uberstrong bosses...which made you restart more and more...gah)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 24, 2008)

Auron said:


> Yes.  I kept restarting my save until I beat the first game lol. Got the win in overtime after a couple of games.  The prize is sadly not worth the effort .  Come to think of it I pretty much did everything that's humanly possible in FFX.  Maxed out sphere boards for every char at one time or another, all ultimate weapons, complete monster arena.  Say what u want about FFX but I put more time into that game than any other console game easily lol.  Then again you can probably tell from my username



i think its pretty easy to fill out the boards, i finished that a while back, then you start replacing spaces based on what aspect you want to maximize, i went with hp, my Tidus ended up with between 50000 and 80000 hp, and my waka was around 37000, although i imagine you could prolly get close to 100000 hp if you basically only had maz hp gaining orbs

^whats mega ten, never heard of it, i guess its a tricky question though, because depending on whether you mean a 100 percent or just winning the game the answer can change ff7 i guess is the perfect example; its not that hard, but to beat it one hundred percent it borders impossiblity
-o nocturne, eh, is that the one that has this one random boss, whom you encounter randomly in this one area, thats at like lvl 99, i from what i hear near impossible

bof 5, you mean dragon quarter, i hear mixed stuff about that one, gotta get my bof3 buffed first and finish that first


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2008)

Mega ten = megami tensei series and shin megami tensei series.

Shin mega ten nocturne was the hardest one of the bunch.


And FFVII wasn't that hard, you just had to do some tricks to beat stuff like ruby weapon or getting the gold chocobo...there's mapped guides for that kind of thing....not hard lol.


And BoF 3 is amazing, not hard but a very good game...best one of the bunch imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 24, 2008)

^ ah, mega ten, okay
thats debatable, i mean theoritcally, you could get multiple knights of the round equipped to multiple characters, but that would take forever to get, plus using guides is lame
-id say galerians is pretty friggin hard


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ ah, mega ten, okay
> thats debatable, i mean theoritcally, you could get multiple knights of the round equipped to multiple characters, but that would take forever to get, plus using guides is lame
> -id say galerians is pretty friggin hard



I know using guides is stupid, my point is that once you know what you wanna do the difficulty of VII plummets....while in nocturne you can do everything perfectly and still get massacred.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 24, 2008)

Ulio said:


> I liked Blitzball but wasn't a fan of the skill system and it became way to easy when u capture the best players . brother fastest swimmer ever!



What? Blitzball imho is the best ff minigame ever and the worst in ffX-2. I would take the sphere breaker/grid game anyday.

I loved VIII and IX card games.  On Topic: Lunar Series, is one of my favorite rpgs ever. Chrono Cross was great, but I thought the 2nd disc was a little short.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 24, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I know using guides is stupid, my point is that once you know what you wanna do the difficulty of VII plummets....while in nocturne you can do everything perfectly and still get massacred.



Agreed, in Nocturne you could be level 99 with the extra press turn from the bonus dungeon and one careless mistake means you die to a group of level 20 monsters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 24, 2008)

^same thing with Sepiroth on Kingdom Hearts , hes as hard at any level, i beat him when i was level 66 i think, and then tried him when i was lvl 99 with the ultima sword and he was just as hard


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^same thing with Sepiroth on Kingdom Hearts , hes as hard at any level, i beat him when i was level 66 i think, and then tried him when i was lvl 99 with the ultima sword and he was just as hard



Nah, he's easy, you just need to be aware of his 1-hp move and be quick on your fingers, if you do everything right though he's child's play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2008)

im not going to go that far, a; for people who primarily play rpgs, most of them are turn based or strategy, so they dont tend to be conditioned for great reflexes and quick movement

-and the fact that he a. does the move over and over again, b. your hit your dead, basically, c. due to his sword you have to be on the complete other side of him, d. you have maybe 2 seconds to react, and given all of that i wouldnt call him childs play
then again maybe we have different definitions of childs play - id call childs play beating a guy without taking no hits and spending no effort on him; but oh well to each his own


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im not going to go that far, a; for people who primarily play rpgs, most of them are turn based or strategy, so they dont tend to be conditioned for great reflexes and quick movement
> 
> -and the fact that he a. does the move over and over again, b. your hit your dead, basically, c. due to his sword you have to be on the complete other side of him, d. you have maybe 2 seconds to react, and given all of that i wouldnt call him childs play
> then again maybe we have different definitions of childs play - id call childs play beating a guy without taking no hits and spending no effort on him; but oh well to each his own



I'm into all kinds of games and before getting into RPGs i was already very much into fighters so timing is no problem...esp the KH level of simple timing.


And no, even if you're hit if you instantly use an elixir or a hi potion or something you're back up.


Child's play is when i never feel i'm in any danger during the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 25, 2008)

Grandia all the way !
Arts
Musics
Story
probably PS1's best !


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm into all kinds of games and before getting into RPGs i was already very much into fighters so timing is no problem...esp the KH level of simple timing.
> 
> 
> And no, even if you're hit if you instantly use an elixir or a hi potion or something you're back up.
> ...



hmm, i dont remeber being able to access any kind of items once being hit, i actually never used any items during his fight at all, hmmm, ill have to go back and play this, fuck dont tell me this is FFX all over again, where i didnt know how to level up until 15 hours into the game, i wondered why it had been so hard

lol, so beating him without items is hard, i guess if you can use items, that takes away all of the umph of sen harvest

i mean i play fps and 3rdAA, and of course GT (gran tursimo, not GTA); but usually i just play tb and strategy rpgs, which require more thinking in the tougher battles (unless your cheap and use a strategy guide), and endurance, especially with some boss battles that can go into the hour range- even if you have the plan set , all that repititon can be enough to make you slip once, and then thats it

sigh, i hope the wii shortage doesnt last too much longer, since i want to play TOS2


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to equip items in the item slots from the party menu for you to use em during a fight...each char could hold like 2-3...i don't exactly remember but just using a high potion after each 1-HP move is enough to destroy seph.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

So I finally started playing Persona 3: FES.

This game seems pretty cool, mixed with pretty gay. The anime in it is nice, the music in it is gay, the battle system is standard. It's really not my type of game, what with the SIMs elements, but I think I'll enjoy it for the other parts. Hard to say, yet. I heard it gets a lot better after a certain point.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of the music is good but some just get annoying and more annoying when you hear them. *Looks at Dungeon Crawling Music*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it get exponentially better at some point, like I've been promised? Or is that bullshit designed to make me not return the game for a full refund?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2008)

.... Maybe? I was hooked since the start. Of course it gets better, fool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

I just heard things. 

It's a pretty good game so far, all gay things aside.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

Music gay? It's like the only RPG music i actually like  

It's a good game, sims is fun. It's not the best though. Still people die so play on!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2008)

People die?! 

Sounds good to me. Some of the music is alright, but some of the j-pop rap stuff is getting to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually like it, well i like the battle theme anyway. I don't remember much else. I usually just play my own music. 


And yes people die. lots


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought Persona 3:FES yesterday. This should be fun haven't played a console RPG since Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I finally started playing Persona 3: FES.
> 
> This game seems pretty cool, mixed with pretty gay. The anime in it is nice, the music in it is gay, the battle system is standard. It's really not my type of game, what with the SIMs elements, but I think I'll enjoy it for the other parts. Hard to say, yet. I heard it gets a lot better after a certain point.



You surprisingly get used to the gay music. XD 

P3 is epic, you'll love it.


----------



## Batman (Aug 26, 2008)

So apparently Rhapsody a Musical Adventure is coming to the DS! It's gotta suck to be a collector right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2008)

^youve been out of the loop, right, for a while, right, because a. it was rereleased in the exact same packaging, not a greatest hits, and released in ever gamestop crippling the value, probably irrverseibly, although persona 2 had the same problem but rebounded nicely; b. a port does not adversely affect the value of game around 99% of the time, valkyrie profiles still sells for 100 plus on ebay even though it was ported to the psp 

honestly the only game that i really know of that was crippled by a reprint that was noticebally different was dragon ball gt final bout, i dont understnad why, the reprint has a different cover , disc, and its released by a fucking different company, i think eventually and its starting to show signs of going up in value again

i need to get persona 3, 4 and Fes soon

Mysti - how was lost odyessey, i heard it was pretty good


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 26, 2008)

Any good DS RPGs released lately?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Any good DS RPGs released lately?



TWETY and FFIV.


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 26, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> TWETY and FFIV.



Finished TWETY and playing IV right now.


----------



## Batman (Aug 26, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^youve been out of the loop, right, for a while, right, because a. it was rereleased in the exact same packaging, not a greatest hits, and released in ever gamestop crippling the value, probably irrverseibly, although persona 2 had the same problem but rebounded nicely; b. a port does not adversely affect the value of game around 99% of the time, valkyrie profiles still sells for 100 plus on ebay even though it was ported to the psp
> 
> honestly the only game that i really know of that was crippled by a reprint that was noticebally different was dragon ball gt final bout, i dont understnad why, the reprint has a different cover , disc, and its released by a fucking different company, i think eventually and its starting to show signs of going up in value again
> 
> ...



 Why's it feel that one hit a little close to home? ? Besides, I'm not that far removed. How do you think I got my copy.  Just saying. Everything's being remade. That's eyes off old copies from people that just want to play the game.


But you understand wut I mean. If not


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 26, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Finished TWETY and playing IV right now.



Tactics A2?

Or you can wait a little longer this year for Disgaea, Rhapsody, Chrono Trigger, Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2008)

Batman said:


> Why's it feel that one hit a little close to home? ? Besides, I'm not that far removed. How do you think I got my copy.  Just saying. Everything's being remade. That's eyes off old copies from people that just want to play the game.
> 
> 
> But you understand wut I mean. If not



yeah you hit on the mark, i bought it for 90 dollars back when it was barely on ebay and the few copies were close to 200; a couple of years later you can get a sealed copy for twenty thanks to the reprint; i hope GamesDirect employees rot in hell for all eternity

hehe, at least i finally got a couple of items that cannot be reprinted, in there face; plus at this point in the game, i doubt either valkyrie profiles or suikoden II will be reprinted for the ps1, tactics ogre as well (and yea i got all 3)


as far as good rpgs for ds, its a matter of taste; if you like quirky stuff you could try out izuna, naruto path of ninja is turn based rpg, magical starsign is pretty good, hoshigami remix, contact is good i heard, i think there are two mana games , tactics grimorie a2, theres a good selection imo


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 26, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Mysti - how was lost odyessey, i heard it was pretty good



Very good, one of the best RPGs I've played in awhile. You want to unlock all the dreams though if you do get it, they really enhance the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I bought Persona 3:FES yesterday. This should be fun haven't played a console RPG since Lost Odyssey.


 We should have a friendly competition to see who beats the game first! 

I know I have a head start, but I am really busy with work and everything. 

As for the music, well, I'm getting used to it. Still...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 26, 2008)

I really hope another Shadow Hearts gets made i really loved that game series


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should have a friendly competition to see who beats the game first!
> 
> I know I have a head start, but I am really busy with work and everything.
> 
> As for the music, well, I'm getting used to it. Still...



You'll probably beat me. I can barely tell if I'm progressing in game or not.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2008)

^mysti did you get the bonus stuff for preording, i heard you could get like a special weapon or something, LO is one of the first games on my list to play when i get my 360

hmmm shadow hearts is a pretty good series, im pretty sure another sequel will come along , i mean there were 3 games alone for ps2

well saw the lastest ps mag, looks like ps2 will still get rpg love at least through christmas; this werid looking game is coming out called papakon kingdom or something like that, looks interestingt


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should have a friendly competition to see who beats the game first!
> 
> I know I have a head start, but I am really busy with work and everything.
> 
> As for the music, well, I'm getting used to it. Still...



Hopefully you're playing The Journey on Hard mode, otherwise The Answer is going to be a massive, massive shock (The Answer is permanent hard mode).

It's like the jump from DDS1 to DDS2, practically.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> You'll probably beat me. I can barely tell if I'm progressing in game or not.


 I didn't even play the game yesterday.  You have a good chance.


Darklyre said:


> Hopefully you're playing The Journey on Hard mode, otherwise The Answer is going to be a massive, massive shock (The Answer is permanent hard mode).
> 
> It's like the jump from DDS1 to DDS2, practically.


 I picked normal mode!


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Hopefully you're playing The Journey on Hard mode, otherwise The Answer is going to be a massive, massive shock (The Answer is permanent hard mode).
> 
> It's like the jump from DDS1 to DDS2, practically.


Thanks for the warning.

I will keep that in mind, once I start Persona 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I'll just look forward to the awesome challenges that await in the Answer.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 27, 2008)

well good news and bad news , depending on your perspective
good - final a new suikoden game has been announced, and its a major title
bad - looks like it might be heading to the ds like dragonquest 9

that bs imo, you cant put a major title in a major franchise on a portable, ff3 was an exception because it was a port

also anyone heard anything about a game called tastnuko vs capcom seems interestign


----------



## Batman (Aug 27, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well good news and bad news , depending on your perspective
> good - final a new suikoden game has been announced, and its a major title
> bad - looks like it might be heading to the ds like dragonquest 9
> 
> ...



Ugh. Why can't we get that on the consoles.   Is there some type of console rpg STD that we don't know about?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that you mention it, Star Ocean, Final Fantasy, and Tales are the only returning series that went onto next-gen(PS3/360). I'm probably forgetting one though. I don't count Wii/DS/PSP as next-gen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2008)

im hoping that konami is developing two suikoden games simutaneously, i just cant see them not releasing a major game in the series on one the next gen systems; although imo i think alot of the rpg developers are waiting around and will produce stuff in droves in the next few years, i mean look at the ps2, it had  a steady stream of games rpg, during its heyday, but i think in the last few years more than 8 big titles in the rpg world have been released - persona 3, fes, 4, baroque, wild arms 5, ar tonelico, chaos wars, growlanser 5, soul nomad, mana khemia

my guess is that konami doenst know whether to make S6 xbox360, ps3, or both; thats why im thinking its called suikoden tiberius(misspelled) instead of suikoden 6

i honestly dont know though what id say is worse Suikoden on the DS, or the fact that when we finally get a sequel to Parasite Eve 2 its on the psp

^lol at the WII comment


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 28, 2008)

I have no problem with a Suikoden game on the DS. Especially since I won't be getting a PS3 in the forseeable future.

I see that as two good things.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2008)

^what about after the news that a new game from teh ICO guys is coming to the PS3
honestly, i wouldnt have a problem if the suikoden game was made for the xbox , i ll have to get it anyway to play SO 4, ID, LO

btw any news as to when the ps3 version of eternal sonata is supposed to come out


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^what about after the news that a new game from teh ICO guys is coming to the PS3
> honestly, i wouldnt have a problem if the suikoden game was made for the xbox , i ll have to get it anyway to play SO 4, ID, LO
> 
> btw any news as to when the ps3 version of eternal sonata is supposed to come out



That version is JP only i think.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2008)

Batman said:


> Ugh. Why can't we get that on the consoles.   Is there some type of console rpg STD that we don't know about?



It's called the NIntendo DS the fastest selling game machine of all time. Sold alot more than what PS2 did in the same time frame.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2008)

true , but they also have to price ds games almost 20 to 30 dollars cheaper, and special edition even more


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> true , but they also have to price ds games almost 20 to 30 dollars cheaper, and special edition even more



Yes but DS games are WAY cheaper to make than ps3 and 3fixme games.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 29, 2008)

I think KOTOR is a good two game series. Never played two yet but I will eventually. Going to the dark side is just pure ownage.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im hoping that konami is developing two suikoden games simutaneously, i just cant see them not releasing a major game in the series on one the next gen systems; although imo i think alot of the rpg developers are waiting around and will produce stuff in droves in the next few years, i mean look at the ps2, it had  a steady stream of games rpg, during its heyday, but i think in the last few years more than 8 big titles in the rpg world have been released - *persona 3, fes, 4, baroque, wild arms 5, ar tonelico, chaos wars, growlanser 5, soul nomad, mana khemia
> *
> my guess is that konami doenst know whether to make S6 xbox360, ps3, or both; thats why im thinking its called suikoden tiberius(misspelled) instead of suikoden 6
> 
> ...


Which ones of those are worth buying? I have mana khemia and ar tonelico but i haven't played any of the others yet.

Also I really hope more of the the good ps3 rpg go multi platform(i hear news of mgs4?). The fewer consoles I need to buy the better.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I havnt played many RPG's, but I love them.  Right now, I've only really got elder scrolls oblivion.. which is fun, but I donno if it's really my thing, I can never seem to play it long enough to really progress through it before getting bored.


----------



## Yang Wenli (Aug 29, 2008)

I used to play quite a few RPG's back on the old PSone. Breath of Fire 3-4, Grandia and so on. Anyone else played either series?


----------



## Batman (Aug 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It's called the NIntendo DS the fastest selling game machine of all time. Sold alot more than what PS2 did in the same time frame.



*sigh* figures. But of course this is a business.



			
				Regulator said:
			
		

> I used to play quite a few RPG's back on the old PSone. Breath of Fire 3-4, Grandia and so on. Anyone else played either series?


 I loved the breath of fire series, until 5. I really didn't like 5, which was a shame because I loved 3 and 4 a lot. I wonder if they're working on a six.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if they're not even considering it.

And grandia 1 and 2 were great. Though I never played any of the others, I might pick up 3 one of these days.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2008)

Botzu said:


> Which ones of those are worth buying? I have mana khemia and ar tonelico but i haven't played any of the others yet.
> 
> Also I really hope more of the the good ps3 rpg go multi platform(i hear news of mgs4?). The fewer consoles I need to buy the better.



if i were you id prolly check out Chaos War, its basically like MvC2 meets the rpg world, its a turn based rpg strategy i think, but it incoroporates various characters over multiple series, wild arms games are usually are safe bet so id also check out wa 5

i think the rpgs are starting to pick up on both systems, in addition to Valkyria Chronicles, theres also another good looking rpg coming out to the ps3 soon called White Knight Story

^dreikoo, ps3/xbox360 games maybe cost more money to develp the program, but is the ds cartridge cheaper overall to produce than a bluray disc


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^what about after the news that a new game from teh ICO guys is coming to the PS3
> honestly, i wouldnt have a problem if the suikoden game was made for the xbox , i ll have to get it anyway to play SO 4, ID, LO
> 
> btw any news as to when the ps3 version of eternal sonata is supposed to come out


Having never played the original ICO, this doesn't really concern me too much.Although, I have heard it was a good game, I may pick it up after Persona 3 . 

I wouldn't mind seeing it on the XBOX either. If I ever get one, that is.


Regulator said:


> I used to play quite a few RPG's back on the old PSone. Breath of Fire 3-4, Grandia and so on. Anyone else played either series?


PSX is the best RPG console ever made, after the SNES. So many awesome games. BoF was in its prime back then, for sure, and Grandia was badass. 



Botzu said:


> Which ones of those are worth buying? I have mana khemia and ar tonelico but i haven't played any of the others yet.
> 
> Also I really hope more of the the good ps3 rpg go multi platform(i hear news of mgs4?). The fewer consoles I need to buy the better.


I like Persona 3: FES so far. The music isn't for everyone, it is kind of slow at first, but you start getting into it. So far, I'd liken it to Azure Dreams, but the monsters are Personas and you can't really use them in battle persay.


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2008)

Breath of Fire  i love it. You have to use your brains and think ahead of every step


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2008)

ah i remeber Azure dream, although they pulled that bullshit in the american version were instead of getting the 8th "girl" - i think it was a guy, they changed it to a different quest; i just dont like reediting and cutting a final product 

i will admit i gut lucky on AD, the last ten levels, all fo the wrap points for right there on every floor, so i was able to beat the game in prolly 5-10 less hours than normal

hmmm i go with the reverse ps1 and then snes, followed by ps2, but after those three it gets a little hazy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about that. You could your arch-enemy. But, shit's gay, I'm glad they took that out. 

I didn't get so lucky; I just ran through the later levels and went straight to the top! 

They really need to make a sequel.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2008)

^ yea i thought the same thing, but to me keeping a game in its original format outweighs that in this case, i mean all the relationship stuff was kept to a minimum, so it would not have been that bad

oh i found this out on gamespot i think, when i was looking something up, apparently the DS game Tao's adventure is either a prequel or sequel to azure dreams , i think, i know its the sequel to some big game that i didnt know about and i think it might have been azure dream


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 2, 2008)

So I ran into The Reaper in Persona 3, am I supposed to be able to beat this thing?


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2008)

Level grinding?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think I'll be able to beat it for a long time. One attack from it wiped out my party.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2008)

Then it's probably a lack of level and good equipment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2008)

The Reaper? I heard it was coming for me and I got the hell outta there. :S

I don't know if you can actually beat it or not, but I'm no expert.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like I need to gain about 50 more levels until I can beat him. . .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2008)

What floor are you on now? 

I just got to floor 40, died, and quit.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Looks like I need to gain about 50 more levels until I can beat him. . .


Lol....

If there's that much difference in levels, it's obvious you can't beat him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What floor are you on now?
> 
> I just got to floor 40, died, and quit.



47, the boss on it is pretty hard. I need to grind some more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, you're surpassing me this quickly? Perhaps my RPGing lately has been too lax. You're not gonna beat me!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 2, 2008)

i heard the reaper is ridiculous hard even if everyone in your group is 99 

hey i got a question is ff tactics , ff tactics advanced, and ff tactics war fo the lions all the same game? and is grimoriae a2 the only sequel to the tactics series

btw has anyone here played pikmin, is it kinda like cubivore?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

War of the Lions is a remake of Tactics, with some additionals.

Tactics Advanced is not the same game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't fought the guy yet, I just ran like a coward when I got cursed.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 2, 2008)

The Reaper only becomes manageable when you get to level 70+, so just run like hell for now.

Even then, you'd have to be bringing a persona with no weakness just so the bastard doesn't one-turn-kill your entire party by hitting weaknesses.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 2, 2008)

shinjowy said:


> The Reaper only becomes manageable when you get to level 70+, so just run like hell for now.
> 
> Even then, you'd have to be bringing a persona with no weakness just so the *bastard doesn't one-turn-kill your entire party by hitting weaknesses*.



what a great character, somebody who actually acts vunerablities

ah so tactics advanced is a different game, what features did they add to the psp remake over the original ps1 release

has anbody here actually played chaos wars yet, i want to get it, although ive seen quite a few reviews that have bashed it, ill still get it anyway


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

They redid it graphically, with really nice cel shaded cutscenes and what have you. Added a couple new classes. Retranslated it all. Shit like that. Can't remember anything else off the top of my head.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 2, 2008)

The Reaper can be easy as shit or absolutely controller-breaking hard depending on what your strategy is. If you actually aim for knockdowns and all-out attacks, you're setting yourself up for failure. Your only two real options are to either be at a level where you can outheal its damage and have attacks strong enough to hurt it, or use the cheap strategy.

The cheap strategy consists of fusing Odin and using Thunder Reign to knock down the Reaper every turn, but not using the all-out attack. That way, the Reaper has to spend its turn standing back up and is unable to attack you in any way. Just remember to not use any Magic/Attack Mirrors because that triggers a Megidolaon rampage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> They redid it graphically, with really nice cel shaded cutscenes and what have you. Added a couple new classes. Retranslated it all. Shit like that. Can't remember anything else off the top of my head.



thats cool, but the all important question is cloud still avaliable as a recruitable character


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2008)

i just got a copy of game called shadow of destiny because the cover looked cool, has anybody here played it 

plus you guys gotta read this article - 

sqnix thinks pretty highly of itself, although i do hope the announce KH3 soon, its nice that there making all these side games, but its not enough


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

I played Chaos Wars. It was fun for a couple hours, but it didn't have any staying power for me after I learned how limited the ability selection was.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2008)

^hopeful, its only a first crack and the crossover rpg game, and they plan to release others, obviously, squareEnix could prolly make the best one, because it has the most rpg series that are well known


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2008)

Chaos wars sucked IMO and i sold it  I never sell games


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2008)

^if i didnt sell off unlimited saga, theres no game i would ever sell off,
i cant believe it could be that bad


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got myself a PSdouble and an Xbawks, and I haven't been able to play anything besides TF2 in a long time due to real life crushing my soul. So, naturally, I figured a good 'ol fashioned RPG would do me good until Fallout comes out.

So, what would you guys recommend to me out of the following:

*Tales of Vesperia*(sp?): I love Symphonia very, very much and consider it to be one of my favorite RPGs to date, so I thought I'd give it a shot. But the mixed reviews have cast some doubt on this purchase.

*Infinite Undiscovery*: It looks pretty cool, and I was waiting for it to come out for around a year. I loved KH's combat and heard this was comparable (Yeah, yeah, I know), and Recent reviews have mostly been positive, but I'm not sure if I should go for this or for....

*Persona*: I've been hearing a metric shit-ton of information on this one on some of the forums that I've been too, and all good too --Haven't seen more than a few trolls knock it around for it's flaws anyway-- and I haven't played a turn-based JRPG since...well.....the last time I beat Golden Sun.

*Not sure if I need to play the other persona games to get the plot, I thought about Wiki'ing it, but didn't want to spoil myself.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 9, 2008)

^ Persona 3 isn't connected to it's predecessors story wise


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

You could be in the same contest as me and that other guy, mystictrunks I think, in who beats it first! 

Persona 3, that is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2008)

apparently some game called eternal poison is coming out for the ps2, by atlus some time next year, after reading the description me thinks its sounds a lot like persona, and a little bit like there will be blood especially this part "The game is a dark fantasy RPG where the player must catch and collect demons in battle to use as fellow party members or turn into weapons."

if i had to pick to play one of those id prolly play vesperia because graphically it looks so much like tales of symphonia


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You could be in the same contest as me and that other guy, mystictrunks I think, in who beats it first!
> 
> Persona 3, that is.



I'm on the 85th floor of Tartarus.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

KH3 is supposed to be showcased at Tokyo GAMESHOW!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2008)

^anyword on what console

btw apparently ar tonelico 2 is heading stateside, on the page on gamespot its annouced as being made by nisamerica, and has a dec 28 release date; i look forward to that, though i wish they would make an anime of it, the ova is to short


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^anyword on what console
> 
> btw apparently ar tonelico 2 is heading stateside, on the page on gamespot its annouced as being made by nisamerica, and has a dec 28 release date; i look forward to that, though i wish they would make an anime of it, the ova is to short



PS3 but who knows microsoft might steal another important rpg from sony


----------



## MueTai (Sep 9, 2008)

I started playing Seiken Densetsu 3 (Secret of Mana 2) on my ZSNES and it is very fun so far.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 9, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> I've got myself a PSdouble and an Xbawks, and I haven't been able to play anything besides TF2 in a long time due to real life crushing my soul. So, naturally, I figured a good 'ol fashioned RPG would do me good until Fallout comes out.
> 
> So, what would you guys recommend to me out of the following:
> 
> ...



I recommend Vesperia. Partly because I'm a biased Tales ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and partly because If you liked Symphonia, you're going to like this even more.

I don't know about the others much, but Undiscovery was apparently a disappointment. Persona 3 is supposed to be really good, although it has some weird dating system.

Just my .02$.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Sep 9, 2008)

Errrr, Elder Scrolls IV FTW.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol, I loved IU and P3. Playing ToV now, loving it just as much.

Hard choice but I'm going to have to go with Persona 3. If not you can juggle between IU and ToV.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd say Vesperia or Persona 3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> PS3 but who knows microsoft might steal another important rpg from sony



yea i hope sony doesnt drop the ball again, id have less problem with them just making a separate KH for the xbox


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool beans, thanks for the input. I'll probably end up buying them all at some point, but money's been tight around here lately so no such luck.

Persona and Vesperia I'm thinking, and the IU when the price drops in months to come.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> apparently some game called eternal poison is coming out for the ps2, by atlus some time next year, after reading the description me thinks its sounds a lot like persona, and a little bit like there will be blood especially this part "The game is a dark fantasy RPG where the player must catch and collect demons in battle to use as fellow party members or turn into weapons."
> 
> if i had to pick to play one of those id prolly play vesperia because graphically it looks so much like tales of symphonia


  Sounds awesome! I'm glad the PS2 ain't dead yet. Fuck next-gen. 


mystictrunks said:


> I'm on the 85th floor of Tartarus.


 What?  I just got to floor 59! 


MueTai said:


> I started playing Seiken Densetsu 3 (Secret of Mana 2) on my ZSNES and it is very fun so far.


 You've just stepped into one of the best games ever made, my friend. Enjoy it. Savor it. Play it at least 5 times for the different bosses and playthroughs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2008)

yea apparently the ps2 is really developer friendly especially for rpgs

is secret of mana 2 subbed into english, if so i ll have to check it out, problem is alot of the roms that have good stuff arent in english


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2008)

It certainly is. It shouldn't be too hard to find it already patched; but, if you're not careful, you'll just be getting the Japanese version.

I can send it to you, if you'd like.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2008)

cool, ill pm you

btw robokilla, tales of vesperia apparently has a limited edition version of the game that comes ina metal case with an orignal ost and artwork, you might know this already, but it wasnt that well publicized and i just found out about it today, i dont i saw the limited version in gamestop, it was at a frys


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts ReCoM is supposedly coming to the US this fall for $29.99. Maybe, not a 100% confirmation but supposedly it was announced at the Gamestop expo.

I'm a little disappointed though, I wanted KH2 Final Mix +. ;_;


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2008)

^whats that, remake of chain of memories?
and agreed i want final mix of one and two
^DM what part of NC are you from, i went to UNC, and i know NC in general has quite a few good locally owned game shops that can actually compete with gamestop


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, you went to UNC? Props to that, bro. I wish I could get in. I'm still in High School, though.

I live in Hickory, best game store we have here are 3 Gamestops. lol Best Buy too if you count that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Wow, you went to UNC? Props to that, bro. I wish I could get in. I'm still in High School, though.
> 
> I live in Hickory, best game store we have here are 3 Gamestops. lol Best Buy too if you count that.



Lol you live in Hickory NC lolol, place is weak trust me I know. Lived there 6 years. 

Do you know Joey that runs the gamestop near target? He's a cool dude. 

OT: Can't wait for White Knight Chronicles.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm looking to buy an RPG or two in the next few days and I'm a bit undecided.

So far this is a list of what I'm thinking of:

*Tales of the Abyss* (I have a copy but it's a friends. I want to own my own copy)
*Infinite Undiscovery* (Contemplating on whether or not I should wait for a price drop)
*Lost Odyssey* (Always been interested in this, even more now that I have a 360)
*Dragon Quest VIII
Rogue Galaxy*
*Shining Tears* (Always thought this was pretty interesting)
*Shining Force EXA* (Awesome stuff from what I've heard)

I'm leaning toward the first two at the moment.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't comment on Infinite Undiscovery yet, but Lost Odyssey, Dragon Quest VIII and Rogue Galaxy are all superb games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Rogue Galaxy was fun, but I never beat it. The battles are boring after a while.

Dragon Quest VIII was pretty good. I'd go with that one. The boss battles keep it interesting enough, unlike RG. In RG you could just use one move to kill ANYTHING. DQ required a little bit more diversity.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 11, 2008)

What CMX said is pretty much true for Rogue Galaxy

ToA was fun for me, DQVIII looked fun judging from the gameplay alone, can't judge the rest just yet


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 11, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Lol you live in Hickory NC lolol, place is weak trust me I know. Lived there 6 years.
> 
> Do you know Joey that runs the gamestop near target? He's a cool dude.



Tell me about it, no parties, no events, nothing. Just a bunch of lake loving rednecks.

And yeah, I know Ponytail Joey. He's an awesome guy. Actually makes Gamestop look good. =D I went to his house once, his gaming collection is humongous. I heard he has two arcade cabinets in his house, never got a chance to see it, though.

@Leon: Probably LO, never played it, but a lot of people say it's better than IU.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never played any kindom hearts, is it really good?  I've always been turned away by the disney characters in it...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts I is a wonderful game.

II is a typical "edgy" sequel, with black hooded baddies who look like J-rock rejects.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Tell me about it, no parties, no events, nothing. Just a bunch of lake loving rednecks.
> 
> And yeah, I know Ponytail Joey. He's an awesome guy. Actually makes Gamestop look good. =D I went to his house once, his gaming collection is humongous. I heard he has two arcade cabinets in his house, never got a chance to see it, though.



One of my friends that works with him, claims he has over 8000 games, and completed them all. Got damn   

Anyone played KH2 Flnal Mix+?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 11, 2008)

omniwind said:


> One of my friends that works with him, claims he has over 8000 games, and completed them all. Got damn
> 
> Anyone played KH2 Flnal Mix+?



Which one? I know a couple guys that worth with him.

I've yet to play Final Mix anything, Square is being biased.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm. I think I'll buy ToA and LO then. I'll look into getting IU and DQVIII for next month since I still have to get The Force Unleashed this month.


----------



## omniwind (Sep 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Which one? I know a couple guys that worth with him.
> 
> I've yet to play Final Mix anything, Square is being biased.



My boy Billy aka Ninga Bread Man.  lol


Fuck yeah, Square Enix is pretty bias.  Reason why they don't release international games to the states cause they claim it won't sell well like it does in japan. But judging from fan reactions I beg to differ.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2008)

Just finished suikoden 5...and i got the bad ending since i missed a lot of stars early on where i didn't know i was supposed to be recruiting (it was my first suikoden game...) damn it was so sad >.<.

Regardless though it was an amazing game...i may replay it a few months from now to get all the stars...it's not much about the gameplay as it is about the story so replaying it now will feel boring since i remember basically every amazing little bit of it's storymode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Suikoden 5, eh? I need to buy that game over again. I loved the game right up until my disc got ruined.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

If there was one thing that annoyed me with Suikoden V, it was all the fucking loading.

It was like a PS1 game in terms of load time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> If there was one thing that annoyed me with Suikoden V, it was all the fucking loading.
> 
> It was like a PS1 game in terms of load time.



At least they had those little cute pixel animations .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Loading doesn't really bother me much anymore. Call me jaded.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Loading doesn't really bother me much anymore. Call me jaded.



It bothered me a lot for the first 2ish hours (first mission in the forest where you save that rude kid) but after that i just got used to it...i cared so much for the story it simply didn't affect me lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2008)

CM, ha, yea i actually had a buddy who was from hickory- he had some sick items but he didnt know whast he had, but after i saw he knew it was worth somethign, - i still rue not getting the FF7 perfect guide from him, but dont feel bad, i had a buddy from taylorsville as well which i hear is even more of a hole; even though i must say the two things i heard that cracked me up the most were a. where my one of my best friends lives in King, NC the clan posts meetings in the local paper, and b. i was rooming with an Indian guy, from Indian, and he told me a story of how one day he went to deliever a pizza and a guy pulled a shot gun on him, the guy who he was delieverng the pizza to, i know there are a few players choices, ed mkays is good for used and rare games - got 2 copies of pso 1 and 2 plus there for about 40 each, but i must say i was suprised that in Raleigh in crabtree mall, theres still a gamestop going by the name of babbage and its located about 100 feet away from a gamestop right across from it, and im pretty sure teh mall also had an eb games, talk about overkill

^a crazy, yea ill tell you what i think, i feel the same way though, i got used to slow load times a long time, and that is the one bad thing about the suikoden games, you gotta stay sharp because there are usually 5-6 characters who you can only get once or in limited amounts of time (i remeber in Suikoden I there was this old guy in somekind of crystal valley who you could only get in one part of the game, and only if you had acquired the four other smiths)


----------



## Batman (Sep 12, 2008)

Yup. This is definitely the reason RPG's take so long to come out on the new gen systems; There are way too many I still haven't played.  I just got Rogue Galaxy. Someone tell me why they're selling it for $35 used at gamestop when across the street at circuit city it's $20 brand new. 

I still have about 3 other games for the PS2 to play after this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

Because Gamestop is ran by money-grubbing, greedy video-game Nazis.


----------



## Batman (Sep 12, 2008)

^ Is that also why many of their "new" games are already opened and unsealed? lol Ugh the tangles of bullshit.


Though, I might have to end up getting Tales of the Abyss from there since I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You've just stepped into one of the best games ever made, my friend. Enjoy it. Savor it. Play it at least 5 times for the different bosses and playthroughs.





My main character is Lise, and then Duran and Kevin.  I just beat the 2nd boss (those 2 little robot gnome things), it's like a Zelda game on crack, I'm lovin it!  I don't get to play as much as I'd like though because of college, mostly because when I start playing it I end up going on a 3-4 hour streak.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

Batman said:


> ^ Is that also why many of their "new" games are already opened and unsealed? lol Ugh the tangles of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Though, I might have to end up getting Tales of the Abyss from there since I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


I was always disturbed by that practice. I always check the discs to make sure they aren't all jacked up... so far, so good, but still. I expect factory sealed on new purchases. 


MueTai said:


> My main character is Lise, and then Duran and Kevin. I just beat the 2nd boss (those 2 little robot gnome things), it's like a Zelda game on crack, I'm lovin it! I don't get to play as much as I'd like though because of college, mostly because when I start playing it I end up going on a 3-4 hour streak.


Yeah, the best parts are the class changes and the multiple ending bosses, I'd say. The party combinations are also pretty good. It's just an awesome game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2008)

i would have to say my favorite gamestop practice , is the fact they actually play the games they sell you that they claim are new, a friend of mine, his friend works there, and she said they take new games home all time and play them - and yea the sometimes price there used games more than there new, they sometimes open new games and call them used just for that reason, and another remeber the summer salle, all the games they didnt sell from that are atleast double in price now - valhalla nights i think went as low as 12.99 and is now 24.99

anyways atleast there is one good thing, you can still get if your lucky complete gameboy for dimes i got the following there last month  - golden sun 7 bucks, golden sun 2 7.50, lufia returns -6.50, lufia the other gameboy one 6.50, monster rancher advanced 7 bucks, boktai 1 - 6.50 , all were complete

but as far as buying new , i never buy from the unless its sealed, if i really want it new i ebay, one time the guy tried to get me to buy something new and i was like get out of here its opened, and hes like no its new we just need the cases for displays, and i told him well at the same time your using the cases for displays, why dont you proceed to fuck off at the same time, and he didnt bug me again

has anyone here played oblivion , i think i might start it up again, ive only played it for a few minutes, but it looked good early on


----------



## masterriku (Sep 12, 2008)

one of my favorite seiken dentsu moment was fighting dolan with my team of Duran,kevin and Angeala at the end of the fight only Angeala survives with about 50 hp and I had no healing items left I keep spelll casting and prayed he died.He was alot easier with my Lise hawk and carlie team buffs+debuff= weaksauce bosses


----------



## Botzu (Sep 14, 2008)

Batman said:


> Yup. This is definitely the reason RPG's take so long to come out on the new gen systems; There are way too many I still haven't played.  I just got Rogue Galaxy. Someone tell me why they're selling it for $35 used at gamestop when across the street at circuit city it's $20 brand new.
> 
> I still have about 3 other games for the PS2 to play after this


man i <3 Rogue Galaxy. gamestop is really tricky. Sometimes they can be leet and offer some of the older games for super cheap. I found xenosaga 1 and 2 for like $10 in a used bargain bin section.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

masterriku said:


> one of my favorite seiken dentsu moment was fighting dolan with my team of Duran,kevin and Angeala at the end of the fight only Angeala survives with about 50 hp and I had no healing items left I keep spelll casting and prayed he died.He was alot easier with my Lise hawk and carlie team buffs+debuff= weaksauce bosses


 Let me know if you fight the Black Rabbite. 

I fought that thing. I put up a good, long fight, but it defeated me every time. It's just a horribly difficuly mother-fucker.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered Lost Odyssey, Infinite Undiscovery, and Tales of the Abyss (bought it to own) last night. Should have them within the week or next week. 

EDIT: I have to find Seiken Densetsu 3 again. I believe I had it once before looong ago on my old computer but it somehow got lost in translation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Luckily for you, I still have that link I sent someone else. If you're interested.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow Persona 3 is really long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

90 hours normal gameplay, I've heard! 

It's gonna be good.

I'm just reached floor 62 I think.


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but as far as buying new , i never buy from the unless its sealed, if i really want it new i ebay, one time the guy tried to get me to buy something new and i was like get out of here its opened, and hes like no its new we just need the cases for displays, and i told him well at the same time your using the cases for displays, why dont you proceed to fuck off at the same time, and he didnt bug me again



 Such BS. 

It's a bad place to get RPGs in general. They price them with the assumption that they're all rare. So unless it's a FF title, the price is ridiculous.

As far as oblivion goes, it's pretty polarizing. I didn't like it at all. It felt like I was being thrown into a world and expected to make my own fun. But I know tons of people that swear by it. Its one of those that you'll have to play for yourself to know if you like it or not IMO.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2008)

who's anticipating fallout 3? 

i know i am. i like the fact they are giving you a level cap and it has a solid "ending" to it. as in the game will actually stop at that point in time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not really. I didn't get into the first two, and this one seems to take a step away from the traditional series into a FPS kind of scenario. I guess it could be cool, but I'm not pumped up or anything.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Luckily for you, I still have that link I sent someone else. If you're interested.



Indeed I am good sir.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

Just don't tell nobody.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie to you guys, 8 and a half hours in Seiken Densetsu 3 and I'm already tired of it.  In my previous post I compared it to Zelda (and said it was way better), but looking back I was being unfair.  Zelda's dungeons and items are much more fun and interesting than SD3's.  Both games have pretty basic battle systems, but SD3 puts way more focus on slaying hordes of monsters which basically means I hold down the A button and slash away (and throw in a spell and heal every once in a while).  Maybe I'll pick up where I left off in the future, but for now I am underwhelmed by Seiken Densetsu 3, and quite sick of the stale gameplay.  Forgive me.

So in the mean time, I got hold of Final Fantasy III (6?).  I've heard great things about this one, and I think a turn-based system will be a breath of fresh air after growing tired of 1 button fighting.  I hope it is... I'm beginning to fear that I made a big mistake by playing Chrono Trigger first before getting all these other SNES games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

Fair enough. I think the best parts of the game were the fast-paced battles and the class system, but what can you do?


----------



## Batman (Sep 17, 2008)

MueTai said:


> *
> So in the mean time, I got hold of Final Fantasy III (6?).  *I've heard great things about this one, and I think a turn-based system will be a breath of fresh air after growing tired of 1 button fighting.  I hope it is... I'm beginning to fear that I made a big mistake by playing Chrono Trigger first before getting all these other SNES games.



I'm waiting for them to remake 6. I'd rather have 6 remade with current gen tech than 7 cause I didn't play 6 with as much gusto as I did the other, and am feeling no inclination to play it again.

So I'll wait on the horizon while I keep playing Star Wars Rogue Galaxy, which has some ridiculously long dungeons for some reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

I've played FFVI so many times, the question must be asked: can I really stomach playing it again?

The answer is fuck yes.

Especially if they remake it, and not just port it like on the GBA and PS1. I'd love to have some nice extras, too, not just some lame dungeon that nobody cares about. Some actually challenging enemies. That's hard for a game like FFVI, where you can easily become a god, but I think it could be done.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2008)

Bring on White Knight Chronicles


----------



## MueTai (Sep 17, 2008)

lol yeah guess I'll read gamefaq/strategywiki, because I didn't understand a word you just said.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

You'll come to understand. 

Oh, vanish + x-zone/doom/death/break.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2008)

MueTai said:


> lol yeah guess I'll read gamefaq/strategywiki, because I didn't understand a word you just said.



Genji Glove + Offering will make a character attack like 8 or 16 times in a row. 

Box + Economizer lets a character cast spells for 1mp while casting two spells a turn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

If you pick the Ragnarok sword over the esper, you can wager it at the Colosseum for the Illumina weapon. 

You can later learn the spell Ultima from the Paladin shield.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 19, 2008)

*New White Knight Story screens *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 19, 2008)

I spot a sexy lady in those screens.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2008)

THE NEW SUIKODEN IS ON DS!!!


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> THE NEW SUIKODEN IS ON DS!!!


They should hurry and get it over to Europe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

That's rather old news, Goku.

I've known about it for what, a week or two?


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 19, 2008)

Now they need to announce Suikoden VI.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Now they need to announce Suikoden VI.



For cell phone.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> For cell phone.



Hell no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Suikoden + DS = good news. 

Very good.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 19, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> For cell phone.



Konami would be lynched.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry goofy I have been out of the loop for a while. I am trying to get back in the swing of things!


----------



## Batman (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm still crossing my fingers for a major console suikoden smash with next gen graphics announced soon . . . I'm also looking for a bridge to buy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2008)

IT'S THE GODDAMN BATMAN!





Batman said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers for a major console suikoden smash with next gen graphics announced soon . . . I'm also looking for a bridge to buy.


Suikoden VI...that would definitely be nice.  I think V was awesome and really rejuvenated the series.  (IV was the weakest effort.)  I still laugh when I see Suikoden II for sale on EBAY for like $150.  It really is a rare game.  (I have it motherfuckers.  Two copies in fact.  And Tactics Ogre!)

Yuber hasn't been back in a while.  I would like to see him again.  Pesmerga and Sierra as well.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Genji Glove + Offering will make a character attack like 8 or 16 times in a row.
> 
> Box + Economizer lets a character cast spells for 1mp while casting two spells a turn.





CrazyMoronX said:


> You'll come to understand.
> 
> Oh, vanish + x-zone/doom/death/break.





CrazyMoronX said:


> If you pick the Ragnarok sword over the esper, you can wager it at the Colosseum for the Illumina weapon.
> 
> You can later learn the spell Ultima from the Paladin shield.



lol, I'm gonna write this all down.  Attack 8 to 16 times in a row? Sounds godly to me.


----------



## God (Sep 20, 2008)

Devil May -motherfucking- Cry!

God, I love thqat game. If you've played it, you'll know how badass Dante is, and how even more badass his brother Vergil is. And now they've added Nero!


----------



## Akira (Sep 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Devil May -motherfucking- Cry!
> 
> God, I love thqat game. If you've played it, you'll know how badass Dante is, and how even more badass his brother Vergil is. And now they've added Nero!



One of the best RPGs in a LONG time, no doubt about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Devil May -motherfucking- Cry!
> 
> God, I love thqat game. If you've played it, you'll know how badass Dante is, and how even more badass his brother Vergil is. And now they've added Nero!



Joke post or mental retardation?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 20, 2008)

lol dmc

Dammit, I want WKC so badly right now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Amazing, this just made me crave for Star Ocean 1 and 2 for PSP even more than I already did. Seriously, one of the best box arts in awhile.


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Amazing, this just made me crave for Star Ocean 1 and 2 for PSP even more than I already did. Seriously, one of the best box arts in awhile.



Agreed. I kinda want to buy both just for the boxart, even though I already have 2 for the ps1, but my common sense kicked in and I know someone will make a wallpaper on the internet.


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Amazing, this just made me crave for Star Ocean 1 and 2 for PSP even more than I already did. Seriously, one of the best box arts in awhile.


They better not ditch Europe with these games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Star Ocean, eh? I wish I had a PSP.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 22, 2008)

Can't wait to play both on my PSP. ^_^


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm playing Blue Dragon right now, about ten hours in and it's starting to get pretty fun. 

Much better than I had originally expected.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


Persona 3 Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



for real
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinjiro's gone


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> 
> Persona 3 Spoilers
> ...



Heh...you've seen nothing yet.

"The End will soon come."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2008)

good to back after 2 weeks with no power, 
its official on ar tonelico 2, check out rosen queen, if you order there you get an artbook that limited to 2000 copies, an ost, and another ost thats only avalibale through their site for only 40 bucks

and apparently persona 4 is 2 discs, comes with the ost as well

since i had no power i had only my ds and got around to playing snk vs capcom cardfighter, although only rpgish at best, its actually not that bad, ah reminds me of the glory days of magic


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 26, 2008)

An RPG thread for all series but Final Fantasy? Wow, this is practically made for me. There are not many RPG series' that aren't better than that overrated, overblown series as far as I'm concerned.

I'd probably rate my favourite RPG series as:

1. Shin Megami Tensei
2. Suikoden
3. Dragon Quest
4. Shadow Hearts
5. Grandia/Tales (can't make up my mind)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2008)

^maybe with individual titles, FF is up there, but i agree with you that as a series its not at the top, but then again its also partially because none of those other games ahve anywhere near as many titles, DQ has what 8, maybe 9 counting the ds sequel, while FF has by my count somewhere around 20 (1-13, versus, tactics, grimorie a2, tactics gba, crystal chronicles, revenant wings, crystal chronicles ds)
-so its harder to maintain quality of a stretch of that many games, hell look at lunar they couldnt even make 3 decent games, dragon song is by far one of the worst rpgs i have ever played


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2008)

Mass Effect Best RPG ever


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 27, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Mass Effect Best RPG ever



Actually, it's up there. Amazing game, can't wait for the continuations. 

Also Shin megami Tensei has more titles than Final Fantasy and seems to have a lot less trouble maintaining quality based on the ones I've played.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Actually, it's up there. Amazing game, can't wait for the continuations.
> 
> Also Shin megami Tensei has more titles than Final Fantasy and seems to have a lot less trouble maintaining quality based on the ones I've played.



2 Teams making quality games. Square just shoves the sequals and spin-offs to side employes who suck  

Shin megami is def one of the best RPG series IMO and i like Bioware's except Jade empire.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 27, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^maybe with individual titles, FF is up there, but i agree with you that as a series its not at the top, but then again its also partially because none of those other games ahve anywhere near as many titles, DQ has what 8, maybe 9 counting the ds sequel, while FF has by my count somewhere around 20 (1-13, versus, tactics, grimorie a2, tactics gba, crystal chronicles, revenant wings, crystal chronicles ds)
> -so its harder to maintain quality of a stretch of that many games, hell look at lunar they couldnt even make 3 decent games, dragon song is by far one of the worst rpgs i have ever played



DQ has a bunch of spin-offs. Rocket Slime, DQ Monsters 1,2 Carnival, and Joker, Swords, and I think there are a couple more.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I picked up Disgaea DS the other day. Sadly I was too underleveled and lost to Midboss at the end of chapter 4. The good news for that though I was able to start a second round after the ending being on your second cycle makes it possible to unlock Plainar as a playable character.

Plainar basically handles like Rozalin from Disgaea 2 except for a few noticable noticable differences. Plainar's base move speed is double Rozalins. Also at level 1 Plainar has an attack that works mechanically as Rozalin's Rose Liberation move. The last difference between the two is stat development. Plainar has 80% defense, 120% hit, and 150% speed. So basically Plainar kicks ass.

(If your curious about just how under leveled I was against Midboss round 2. Laharl and big pig guy where at level 13, etna was at level 11, and all other members of my main 10 where bellow level 10. I even had a level 5 in there. I still almost managed to beat him to. I had midboss down to single digit health before he finished off Laharl.)


----------



## MueTai (Sep 28, 2008)

I've taken a break from my Super Nintendo rpgs (FFIII & SD3) and I started playing Okami on the Wii again.  I don't know why people give that game so much shit, it's really fun.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone here going to get Fable II?


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm trying to complete DQ8 at the moment, but I have to say it's putting me to sleep.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Anyone here going to get Fable II?



Oh mE ME MEMEMEM.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm replaying Kingdom Hearts, and I have one think to say.

WHY ISN'T THE SEQUEL THIS CHARMING AND FUN?! FUCK.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh mE ME MEMEMEM.



lol I was just wondering if there were any fans here. I saw a thread for Fable 2 but it wasn't active, much.





			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> I'm replaying Kingdom Hearts, and I have one think to say.
> 
> WHY ISN'T THE SEQUEL THIS CHARMING AND FUN?! FUCK.



Because the sequel focused too much on the Org.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

Why did it focus on a group of baddies that only has 3 characters developed at ALL?

Roxas, Mansex, and Axel are the only developed ones. Besides that, make way for pussy boy [Deymx], gay noble guy [Luxord], arr eyepatch [Xigbar], and mister freaky hair [Xaldin].

Oh, and mister "SHOW ME YOUR RAGE" who loves the moon [Saix].


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought KH2 had a better disney part then 1 by far. 

But it's main story was dumb and the end results besides being a super saiyan type of power and cutting rocks the size of houses in half it was a boring story.


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I thought KH2 had a better disney part then 1 by far.



Even though the Disney characters are actually tied into the plot in the first game, whereas in the sequel Sora just plays through each Disney movie with heartless randomly thrown in?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep. I liked the levels far more in 2 and had better boss battles. Only one i really liked was Hercules in the first one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

..The levels were straight paths in KH II. You couldn't explore at ALL like in KH I.

And Olympus Coliseum was one of the most shittest areas in the first game, next to Atlantica.

Halloween Town or bust


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yep. I liked the levels far more in 2 and had better boss battles. Only one i really liked was Hercules in the first one.



The bosses in KH2 could ALL be beaten with Curaga and X. At least in KH1 you actually had to use moves like Ragnarok and Ars Arcanum to win?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually, you could pull a Helen Keller and mash the X and Triangle buttons. So yah remember, the triangle button is linked to all of those quicktime events that don't punish you at all for basically playing auto-fire, which makes such a feature fucking useless.

Magic is useless, as is Drives and Summons.

They are full blown parts of the gameplay that don't even need to be touched to beat the game.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol I remember the fail Atlantica level in KH II...god I wanted to saw my ears off.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I've taken a break from my Super Nintendo rpgs (FFIII & SD3) and I started playing Okami on the Wii again.  I don't know why people give that game so much shit, it's really fun.



Who the hell gave shit to okami? 
I'll make em eat shit >_>.

Okami owns...the wii ver messed up the controls sure but okami is mainly what ps2's version of it consisted of...you can't blame that experience of that okami for future iterations of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..The levels were straight paths in KH II. You couldn't explore at ALL like in KH I.
> 
> And Olympus Coliseum was one of the most shittest areas in the first game, next to Atlantica.
> 
> Halloween Town or bust



I dunno i didn't explore in either one. I just wanted to see the story unfold.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..The levels were straight paths in KH II. You couldn't explore at ALL like in KH I.



So instead of having a straight hall, you have a straight hall with a broom closet off to the right.

Oh, and some terrible platforming bits.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Who the hell gave shit to okami?
> I'll make em eat shit >_>.



... the irony of you saying that and having a Ninja Gaiden 2 screenshot in your thread is delicious. 

Tomonobu Itagaki said the game lacked spirit and both his daughter and he got bored of playing it.

For the record, so did I. I didn't think there was much substance to that game beyond it's fancy pants presentation. It was no Metroid or Zelda or even Ico.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll have to agree. Okami had a decent battle system *better then most adventure games* and looked great. But it's story was so lacking i got extremely bored and stopped playing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> So instead of having a straight hall, you have a straight hall with a broom closet off to the right.
> 
> Oh, and some terrible platforming bits.



Traverse Town has more sense of exploration than any area in KH II, even if you combine them all up.

The only area with shit platforming, and truly awful at that, is fucking Agrabah.

I only found that world to be redeemable because it reminded me of the fuckwin Genesis game.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Seiken Densetsu 3(SoM3) awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

ill finally be able to get okami cheap now that they released the greatest hits of it

i loved the coliseum on KH , because it basically took all the optional bosses and put them in one convinent place to fight them, but Halloweentown is definitley the greatest of the worlds in KH


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> ... the irony of you saying that and having a Ninja Gaiden 2 screenshot in your thread is delicious.
> 
> Tomonobu Itagaki said the game lacked spirit and both his daughter and he got bored of playing it.
> 
> For the record, so did I. I didn't think there was much substance to that game beyond it's fancy pants presentation. It was no Metroid or Zelda or even Ico.



Just cause i enjoyed both games it doesn't have to mean i agree with the creators about everything.

And zela  TP was way more boring and repetitive than okami, Ico is a thing of it's own...and metroid was just meh.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Just cause i enjoyed both games it doesn't have to mean i agree with the creators about everything.
> 
> And zela  TP was way more boring and repetitive than okami, Ico is a thing of it's own...and metroid was just meh.



i pretty much agree with all of those, Okami kicks ass even without the graphics, TP was a big letdown, manily because it didnt really progress the zelda timeline, metriod prime is good, buts its give or take its just a decent fps nothing special - cant comment on ico though, havent played it yet


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Just cause i enjoyed both games it doesn't have to mean i agree with the creators about everything.
> 
> And zela  TP was way more boring and repetitive than okami, Ico is a thing of it's own...and metroid was just meh.



Both zelda TP and okami were boring, but i agree Zelda was more repetitive, combat sucked. Okami story sucked more though. 

Ico i gotta still play.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

I lurved Okami, but I can see why the story might not have appealed to you.

I started playing DDS again, seeing as how I spent almost a hundred dollars to get both volumes, I figured I might as well actually play them.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I lurved Okami, but I can see why the story might not have appealed to you.
> 
> I started playing DDS again, seeing as how I spent almost a hundred dollars to get both volumes, I figured I might as well actually play them.



DDS is good, well first one is anyway. Never finished it though and i still got the second one  Got em both for around 70.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Zelda timeline? Uh, oh yeah, there's some people sad enough to think that actually matters >_>

And Twilight Princess was a far better game than Okami. Okami had some of the most repetitively simplistic combat I've ever seen, the only thing that stops it from being an exercise in hitting one button is the paint skills. 

Twilight Princess had the usual 3D Zelda combat which I've always liked because  at least it feels relatively natural, and had a quite touching story, probably the best in the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Zelda timeline? Uh, oh yeah, there's some people sad enough to think that actually matters >_>
> 
> And Twilight Princess was a far better game than Okami. Okami had some of the most repetitively simplistic combat I've ever seen, the only thing that stops it from being an exercise in hitting one button is the paint skills.
> 
> Twilight Princess had the usual 3D Zelda combat which I've always liked because  at least it feels relatively natural, and had a quite touching story, *probably the best in the series.*



That's not saying much 

And okami combat was more fun in every way IMO. One button hating and you praise zelda doesn't really make sense


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> And okami combat was more fun in every way IMO. One button hating and you praise zelda doesn't really make sense



It does to me, in my strange and freaky ways


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

OCARINA IS THE FIRST GAME IN THE TIME LINE!

NUH UH, MINISH CAP

NUH UH FAGORTS, IT'S FUCKING WIND WAKER, CAUSE IT FLOODS THE WORLD


^ This is how Zelda fans talk about timelines.

At least we Castlevania fans have specific DATES when things occur in a chronological fashion


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> At least we Castlevania fans have specific DATES when things occur in a chronological fashion



Yeah, you just have to know which games are canon that week.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> OCARINA IS THE FIRST GAME IN THE TIME LINE!
> 
> NUH UH, MINISH CAP
> 
> ...



Lulz...I still need to finish Minish Cap. Also, that fail Castlevania Wii game fits in the storyline somewhere?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lulz...I still need to finish Minish Cap. Also, that fail Castlevania Wii game fits in the storyline somewhere?



From what Mr. Goofy told me it does, which is sad.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, can I add that chibi Moe Maria Renard = pathetic?

I'm not even a Castlevania fan and I find that offensive. Between that and Klien Klan micronising into a loli for no goddamn reason other than the obvious and is it any wonder I'm not into much new anime?


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> From what Mr. Goofy told me it does, which is sad.



Sigh...I hope Castlevania: OoE can make up for Castlevania: Judgments inevitable fail.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, you just have to know which games are canon that week.



Pshh, IGA's retconning stopped in 2006 when he added CotM and the N64 games back 

I do think Judgment is canon. There's even FMV's for the game, showcasing what appears to be Aeon's time-castle. Which is probably where the game takes place in.

internet

Of course, there are a number of things we don't know; if Judgment is fully canon, if Akumajo Dracula the ARCADE has any being in the canon, the exact year of OoE, and if the radio drama set one year after SotN will be important to anything IGA does directly after that game.

But hey, it's still a better land to talk about than arguing which of 5 games takes place first 

Either way 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DRACULA DIES 




I am loving the frame dips though. Something that has never been apparent in any other 3D game, but especially showcasing itself in a fighting game with a grand total of *two* possible combos per character.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

*After watching trailer*

Wow, I'm speechless.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

all i know about the zelda timeline is that ocarina is first, and either windwaker phantom hour glass, or one of the gba games it the last, look i just want to know why the fuck two the same two characters keeping reappering time after time, and i dont buy the bs that the creator once said when he said they are not related, except the fact that they are always named link and look exactly the same give or take

i see castlevania more of as an FF thing, where i see them as standalones and dont really care how they go together

and i cant really see somebody liking ico, when they think TP and okami are boring and reptitive, from what i hear all you do in ico is lead the blind girl around


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 28, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> and i cant really see somebody liking ico, when they think TP and okami are boring and reptitive, from what i hear all you do in ico is lead the blind girl around



I would suggest playing Ico. It's just a game you have to play to get.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> all i know about the zelda timeline is that ocarina is first, and either windwaker phantom hour glass, or one of the gba games it the last, look i just want to know why the fuck two the same two characters keeping reappering time after time, and i dont buy the bs that the creator once said when he said they are not related, except the fact that they are always named link and look exactly the same give or take
> 
> i see castlevania more of as an FF thing, where i see them as standalones and dont really care how they go together
> 
> and i cant really see somebody liking ico, when they think TP and okami are boring and reptitive, from what i hear all you do in ico is lead the blind girl around



Uhh...all different stories make for different interest. Not all games that PLAY the same are liked.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

> i see castlevania more of as an FF thing, where i see them as standalones and dont really care how they go together


You don't buy LOZ as standalones, which they pretty much are except from direct sequels, but you think Castlevania are?

Weird.

EDIT: Also, to anyone who has played DDS.
_*
"IT'S EAT OR BE EATEN"*_


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> all i know about the zelda timeline is that ocarina is first, and either windwaker phantom hour glass, or one of the gba games it the last, look i just want to know why the fuck two the same two characters keeping reappering time after time, and i dont buy the bs that the creator once said when he said they are not related, except the fact that they are always named link and look exactly the same give or take
> 
> i see castlevania more of as an FF thing, where i see them as standalones and dont really care how they go together



Castlevania and Zelda are a LOT like standalones; you can play one game and get it. You can play others as well, and it only enriches the world and the recurring themes like Ganon wanting power, or Dracula wanting to wipe humanity off of the face of the earth. Or even the series tried and true weapons, like the Vampire Killer or Master Sword. Even areas return, like the Hyrule Castle and Castlevania/Castle Dracula

Of course, most Castlevania games being released nowadays all reference the Demon Castle Wars, an event that occurs in 1999. Since Aria of Sorrow, every new game that wasn't a remake or a re-released has mentioned that year in the plot. So to say they are fully standalone is rather incorrect.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

its not that, but the zelda creator has come out and said theres some big grand scheme hes holding in his pocket where all the games go together , and i personally think hes just bs and they are standalone that why i want to see what he pulls out his ass

how long is ico as a game, i saw it in gamestop, if its 20 hours or less i might go ahead and pick it up to see what there is to get


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2008)

I think you mean the supposed storyline arc that Nintendo has.

Eiji Aonuma has mentioned he has it on his computer, so all we have to do is get at his computer.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2008)

yea thats what im talking about, i didnt really care as much , but a couple of my friends almost had heart attacks when they found the TP is just another that takes place some where in the between

^hoho, steal his computer and magically learn japanese


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> how long is ico as a game, i saw it in gamestop, if its 20 hours or less i might go ahead and pick it up to see what there is to get



It's actually very short, I beat it in 5-6 hours. I think it's brevity was smart though, like I said in the RE5 discussion thread, a game can be too long and outstay it's welcome. Ico definitely does not.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think you mean the supposed storyline arc that Nintendo has.
> 
> Eiji Aonuma has mentioned he has it on his computer, so all we have to do is get at his computer.



1st Zelda - Four Swords/Minish Cap
Last Zelda - When The series becomes unprofitable


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2008)

i thought ocarina was the first one, oh well doesnt matter
hmmm 5-6 hours, i kinda feel cheated for a game that i have to shell out 20 bucks for, does it atleast have decent replay value like the RE games, i know i beat re4 like 4 times, on a few different systems


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i thought ocarina was the first one, oh well doesnt matter
> hmmm 5-6 hours, i kinda feel cheated for a game that i have to shell out 20 bucks for, does it atleast have decent replay value like the RE games, i know i beat re4 like 4 times, on a few different systems



If it's memorable what does it matter? I beat shadow of colossus in 7 hours and i still remember most things and will always remain one of the best PS2 games IMO and i bought it at 50 bucks. 

Time means nothing as long as it was worth it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2008)

i guess im just to used to rpg that last 6o hrs plus, pretty much the only game in recent memory that i wished was shorter while playing it was ff1 -> i was glad when i was done with this game, it was just too tedious and basically had no story


----------



## MueTai (Sep 30, 2008)

I played Okami for 5 hours yesterday to make a total of 27 hours so far.  I haven't felt it become repetitive once yet, but perhaps my ADD is too easily captivated by the Wii remote combat system.  I love using the different weapons and the painting is great (gotta love the cherry bombs).  Plus I just got that infinity sign inferno brush technique, I'm having a ball here. 

I do have one gripe though, *the FUCKING fleetfoot god technique.*  Omg, that was just a bad idea with the nunchaku, I'm constantly falling off platforms and shit because I move my left hand a little bit, really gets irritating at times.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2008)

Woot! Just got my copies of Lost Odyssey, Infinite Undiscovery, and Tales of the Abyss from Amazon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2008)

Three games in the same order?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2008)

Win, Win Win


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Woot! Just got my copies of Lost Odyssey, Infinite Undiscovery, and Tales of the Abyss from Amazon.



good choice, you should also get vesperia, and good job with the ddl site - although it was a shame kurenai was only 13 eps

has anybody here played spectral force 3


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Three games in the same order?



Yup!



crazymtf said:


> Win, Win Win



Haha. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> good choice, you should also get vesperia, and good job with the ddl site - although it was a shame kurenai was only 13 eps
> 
> has anybody here played spectral force 3



I already got Vesperia. Awesome, awesome, awesome game. ^__^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2008)

I can barely keep myself sane playing Persona 3 and Disgaea DS at the same time. And Disgaea DS is a no-brainer since I already played the game before! 

Teach me your awesome ways.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Lost Odyssey was probably the biggest disappointment of my gaming life. 

I mean, it was by the Shadow Hearts guys. Yeah, Sakaguchi was producer, but I still expected something great. Not a game that put me to sleep with gameplay even more archaic and lifeless than Final Fantasy. 

Tales of the Abyss is great though, my favourite Tales. Just got Infinite Undiscovery myself, I'm hoping to enjoy it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2008)

so whats better vesperia or symphonia, hmm i hadnt really heard much about toabyss ill have to check it out

i have to say even though xbox 360 has more rpgs out, quite a few of them have been disappointments, i mean what happened to blue dragon, enchanted arms was originally xbox 360, i havent heard anything about spectral force 3, i heard lost odyessy was good, but not the hype fest it was originally supposed to be , and even eternal sonata has flown under the radar (although i hear its good)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 1, 2008)

NEW STAR OCEAN 4 SCANS HERE!! 



OMG cant wait for this, Last Remnant, and FFXIII. Playing Tales of Vesperia currently AND IT ROCKS!!


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually really enjoyed Enchanted Arms, it gets a lot of undeserved flak. I literally think sometimes people just criticise games because they're not called Final Fantasy, it's that bad. 

So far it's my favourite RPG this generation. And the only one I've really liked. I still have to try Infinite Undiscovery however, and Tales of Vesperia is not out where I live yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2008)

^ thats a pretty poor reason to "dislike or hate" a game =/


All enchanted arms had going for it was the battle system (to some extent) and online play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

^ well thats a pretty 'pore' way of spelling poor 
-now the question becomes were you refering to what i said about enchanted arms or ff 13, because on neither one did i say i hated or disliked it

-if your refering to ff 13 then here are my other reason to lose interest
a. ff games have slipped since ff x , for another reason not to be excited, and what ive seen from it doesnt look that impressive
b. being a collector, a cross platformer has close to zero chance to hold any value

if you are refering to enchanted arms
a. it had generally bad word of mouth, and quickly became a bargin bin item
b. and yes a glitch that freezes the game a couple of minutes in i believe is a valid reason

and on another note, do you just go around trying to instigate fights with me, because it does get tiring after a while (then again what more can i expect from someone from dillsburg )


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2008)

Why is Star Ocean 4 not coming to PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ well thats a pretty 'pore' way of spelling poor
> -now the question becomes were you refering to what i said about enchanted arms or ff 13, because on neither one did i say i hated or disliked it
> 
> -if your refering to ff 13 then here are my other reason to lose interest
> ...



Whoa, and i thought i was a strict collector  But you base buying a game because it's on more then one platformer and if it's on both you won't be buying it? So I'm guessing you won't be playing much this gen  So why exactly did you buy EA? It's on both consoles. Has no collector "Value". 

Anyway i enjoyed EA storyline and gameplay. Graphics and design was also nice. Nice little rpg.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ well thats a pretty 'pore' way of spelling poor
> -now the question becomes were you refering to what i said about enchanted arms or ff 13, because on neither one did i say i hated or disliked it
> 
> -if your refering to ff 13 then here are my other reason to lose interest
> ...



What if one platform has an extremely limited run compared to other? Such as MvC2 on DC, PS2, and Xbox?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why is Star Ocean 4 not coming to PS3?



cause the 360 is the RPG king this gen


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> cause the 360 is the RPG king this gen



Not until it gets some Shin Megami Tensei


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why is Star Ocean 4 not coming to PS3?


It probably will eventually, depending on how it sells.



Zen-aku said:


> cause the 360 is the RPG king this gen



At the moment 360 seems to be the only console with any RPGs at all, the PS3 has about 2, and I can't think of any on the Wii unless you count Twilight Princess.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

ps3 has folklore, enchanted arms, disgaea 3, and valkyria chronicles is about to hit stores, not to mention eternal sonata is coming out within the next few months
if you want to talk about rpg king, id say that goes to the ps2 which is still getting rpgs like persona 4, ar tonelico 2, etc. 

^i actually agree with the above comment on star ocean 4, i mean if they are gonna port ff13, i dont see why they wouldnt port so4


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2008)

It better come to the PS3, too. 

If Microsoft is getting their share of the PS exclusives, Sony should get theirs from the xbox ones, too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ps3 has folklore, enchanted arms, disgaea 3, and valkyria chronicles is about to hit stores, not to mention eternal sonata is coming out within the next few months
> if you want to talk about rpg king, id say that goes to the ps2 which is still getting rpgs like persona 4, ar tonelico 2, etc.
> 
> ^i actually agree with the above comment on star ocean 4, i mean if they are gonna port ff13, i dont see why they wouldnt port so4



iam talking about this gen

360 has more and better rpgs then the ps3 not to mention Mass Effect > your favorite RPG


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> It better come to the PS3, too.
> 
> If Microsoft is getting their share of the PS exclusives, Sony should get theirs from the xbox ones, too.



How's Lost Planet, Bioshock, Eternal Sonata, Enchanted Arms (albeit not really a great game) and Ninja Gaiden Sigma?

Sony has quite a few, and more will come. Third party exclusives are becoming a dying breed on 360/PS3, and it's about time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> How's Lost Planet, Bioshock, Eternal Sonata, Enchanted Arms (albeit not really a great game) and *Ninja Gaiden Sigma?*
> 
> Sony has quite a few, and more will come. Third party exclusives are becoming a dying breed on 360/PS3, and it's about time.



hehe left overs


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> hehe left overs



Fair enough, but it's still one of the best Xbox games of last gen with new bosses, update graphics and new weapons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Fair enough, but it's still one of the best Xbox games of last gen with new bosses, update graphics and new weapons.



that was considered greatly inferior to the original


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> that was considered greatly inferior to the original



Err, since when?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> that was considered greatly inferior to the original



As a massive fan of all versions of that game, Sigma is fine. Nothing wrong with it at all. The slightly easier main mode is made up for by the harder missions and the survival mode (which is pure awesome really).

It sure beats NG2, unfortunately.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Err, since when?



the Creator feels its inferior to the original

not to mention the new weapons are useless, and Rachel's gameplay sucks

and if u look at the review scores its always rated under the original


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> iam talking about this gen
> 
> 360 has more and better rpgs then the ps3 not to mention Mass Effect > your favorite RPG



thats news to me, from what i heard from only xbox 360 owning friend, it was overrated

as far the ps3 getting its share, pretty much all the games you mentioned are only being ported the the ps3 a year plus later - theyve been played to death, i mean pretty much everyone has already played bioshock on either xbox or pc, ff13 is supposed to be coming out simantenously, same thing with assasins creed and dmc4 - they basically came out for both platforms at the same time


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> the Creator feels its inferior to the original



He was forced to have the game ported. Whilst maybe he has legit reasons, and as the creator of the base game, he would always be the harshest critic, but frankly I saw nothing that made the game seem inferior to me. 



Zen-aku said:


> not to mention the new weapons are useless, and Rachel's gameplay sucks



The only new weapons introduced were the dual katanas, and if you think they are useless, you never played the game. I enjoyed playing as Rachel greatly, she was a nice change of pace and could do things Ryu could not (especially her ability to vault enemies and to catch them in mid air for a throw) 



Zen-aku said:


> and if u look at the review scores its always rated under the original



And it in fact was not, it got higher in some places even.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats news to me, from what i heard from only xbox 360 owning friend, it was overrated.



No, it's easilly the best game of this generation along with Metroid Prime 3.

Now can we stop the fail and hearsay?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 2, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> and if u look at the review scores its always rated under the original



_A game being rated lower than when it was first released three years earlier, that's preposterous. Standards don't change._

Also don't forget that it was a spruced-up port with a new game price tag.


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> No, it's easilly the best game of this generation along with Metroid Prime 3.
> 
> Now can we stop the fail and hearsay?



Mass Effect IS overrated, that much is a fact.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Mass Effect IS overrated, that much is a fact.



No, it's not. Not at all. It's easilly the best sci fi themed game ever made, for one. Then you have the fact it's a very deep and detailed game. 

It's underrated, if anything, it's easilly the best western RPG ever made. And yes, I've played Fallout 1+2. They sucked. Yes I've played Baldurs Gate 1+2. They sucked. Yes I've played Planescape Torment. It was okay. Yes I've played KOTOR, it was relatively good but the fail of Star Wars drags it down like it drags down everything. Jade Empire to, sucked. Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines, the only game that comes close. Elder Scrolls? Absolute boring shit.

Mass Effect is on top, easilly.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Mass Effect IS overrated, that much is a fact.



Not a fact. If that's a fact then any game from Metal gear to halo to mario to zelda to gears to god of war to about every other game play. It's your opinion my friend, not fact. 

And in my opinion mass effect kicked major ass.


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Mass Effect IS overrated, that much is a fact.





Hybridial said:


> No, it's not. Not at all. It's easilly the best sci fi themed game ever made, for one. Then you have the fact it's a very deep and detailed game.
> 
> It's underrated, if anything, it's easilly the best western RPG ever made. And yes, I've played Fallout 1+2. They sucked. Yes I've played Baldurs Gate 1+2. They sucked. Yes I've played Planescape Torment. It was okay. Yes I've played KOTOR, it was relatively good but the fail of Star Wars drags it down like it drags down everything. Jade Empire to, sucked. Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines, the only game that comes close. Elder Scrolls? Absolute boring shit.
> 
> Mass Effect is on top, easilly.



See what I mean?

Mass Effect is good, but _best sci-fi themed game ever made_?

I don't think so.

EDIT:
@Crazy

I'm not denying that Mass Effect kicked major ass, but some people act like it is the best game to be released in the past ten years, that just isn't true.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> Mass Effect is good, but _best sci-fi themed game ever made_?
> 
> I don't think so.



Then what is? Because I genuinely feel it is and I'm a massive sci fi fan. Why don't you name me a better one if there is indeed a better one?


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Then what is? Because I genuinely feel it is and I'm a massive sci fi fan. Why don't you name me a better one if there is indeed a better one?



I'll be honest, I'm not really into my sci-fi games. I just don't think Mass Effect is the best one ever made, when I played it it definetly wasn't without a fair number of faults. I certainly thought it was inferior to KOTOR, and I'm not even a big fan of Star Wars.

I can't help but feel like this could go on forever...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not really into my sci-fi games. I just don't think Mass Effect is the best one ever made, when I played it it definetly wasn't without a fair number of faults. I certainly thought it was inferior to KOTOR, and I'm not even a big fan of Star Wars.
> 
> I can't help but feel like this could go on forever...



ur entitled to your opinion even if it is wrong


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

id hardly call advice from a friend whose played the game all the way through, and lives for that kinda scifi crap hearsay
-him calling it overrated, and you calling it the best, neither of these are facts, they are opinions

oh well atleast i know whose an ME fanboy know 

on another note, what systems are fallout 1 and 2 for, 3 looks awesome but id like to play the first two first


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> id hardly call advice from a friend whose played the game all the way through, and lives for that kinda scifi crap hearsay
> -him calling it overrated, and you calling it the best, neither of these are facts, they are opinions
> 
> oh well atleast i know whose an ME fanboy know



Yeah, because liking something a lot automatically makes someone a "fanboy". Still, I'd rather be called a fanboy and be absolutely clear about what I believe than pussyfoot around in anyway. Better than to claim it's all opinion then go straight for the insults the moment you seek a way to invalidate them. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> on another note, what systems are fallout 1 and 2 for, 3 looks awesome but id like to play the first two first



PC, there was a collection disc with Fallout, Fallout 2 and Fallout Tactics released not too long ago.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2008)

well just to be clear it is an opinion no matter how much you believe, saying ME is an XBOX 360 game is fact, saying it is off the the sci fi genre is also more than likely fact, say a game is great , can never be more than an opinion

hmm, that sucks, i dont care for pc games to much, hopefully the stories from 1 and 2 are not that important to 3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> Mass Effect is good, but _best sci-fi themed game ever made_?
> 
> ...



Why? I believe Metal gear solid 4 is the best game I've played in my life, it simply was so well done i truly loved it and will remember it my whole gaming life. So i can see if people do the same for mass effect.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 3, 2008)

There are far worse games than Mass Effect to consider the best game in the last 10 years. Hell, some people consider that to be shit like GTA or Final Fantasy. So yeah, whilst I don't hold it that high, I'd much rather hear someone holding it that high than most other games really.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 3, 2008)

Why isn't anybody talking about RPGs..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

^What the fuck is mass effect fool 


Anyway on a serious note i am not playing a rpg atm so nothing to talk about there. So there's my answer.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2008)

this would be a little off topic, but halo is a scifi serious - and imo halo 2 and 1 are probably top 50 games for me and id put them over mass effect

and yea mass effect is an rpg

i might say mass effect is the best scifi rpg, but cmon rpgs have always been heavily leaning to fantasy rather than scifi and i cant think of many series that would be considered sci fi

ah, i remebered xenogears and xenosaga would be considered scifi, i loved xenosaga 1
and i guess you could argue that .hack was a scifi series - that were pretty good, but i cant really think of many, FPS tend to dominate the Scifi genre

and for the record i do think that the GTA series is God awful


----------



## Draklin (Oct 4, 2008)

i heard somone mention that they wont forget a game MGS 4 i think it was a couple posts up(im lazy) for the rest of their lives or something along those lines, the only game ive played that i wont forget about and is my favorite game every is Earthbound for the snes, its quirky its a blast to play, its the only game that i never actually got bored half way through getting my characters to 99 and getting all the best weapons.  

But onto Mass Effect, i liked it, i wasnt bad, i found Kotor a much better game, i actually played through that 4 or 5 times since it came out and had fun everytime but on ME i beat it once, tried to get back into it, to max out but couldnt, i just couldnt get back into it, i tried a couple more times, playing through it a 2nd time the controls annoyed me, for one but, i have to say in the games defence, i hate the 360 controller, im more into the ps3 controller, overall it aint bad but i wont play it again. on the Si-fi game wise? not as good as xenosaga, i really loved that series.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 4, 2008)

i think its normal in an anime forum that people like stuff like xenosaga, maybe rogue galaxy or star ocean 3 more then mass effect.

i for my part didn't like the art style in mass effect at all. imo it would have been a better game with a more anime style art. a lot of people like that more realictic style tho.

what i think was amazing in mass effect was the voice acting. i think nearly everything was voiced. even the info in the log if i remember correctly


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 4, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> this would be a little off topic, but halo is a *scifi serious* - and imo halo 2 and 1 are probably top 50 games for me and id put them over mass effect



How is the Halo series sci-fi? Besides the futuristic setting, just seemed like one big action story.

I haven't played Mass Effect, but I am kinda familiar with Bioware's previous games, and I'm guessing Mass Effect explores some type of theme in the story. But I don't remember Halo exploring anything but alien ships and planets.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

Lucius said:


> i for my part didn't like the art style in mass effect at all. imo it would have been a better game with a more anime style art. a lot of people like that more realictic style tho.



Honestly, it would not have been, and I can tell you why. America and Japan have different approaches to Sci Fi (and indeed, every country seems to have a pretty unique approach to it from what I've seen), and Mass Effect as a sci fi story is as American as you can possibly get. I love the anime art style and all but there's no way Mass Effect and it's Babylon 5 inspired universe should have looked any other way. And for the record, I actually like American sci fi more. I love certain genres in anime, but other than cyberpunk titles anime sci fi is quite boring really.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

^With hybrid, anime mass effect = Lozl gundamz to the rescue!


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

To cut this abruptly...

What are the overall thoughts of Vesperia and Symphonia 2? Which one could you consider "better"?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

Haven't played TOA2, but i hated one. So i'll go with TOV.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 4, 2008)

Well Eternal Sonata is coming out for PS3 soon, and if I ever have time to play it after Little Big Planet comes out which one do you guys think is better Eternal Sonata or Infinite Undiscovery?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Haven't played TOA2, but i hated one. So i'll go with TOV.



There's no ToA2, but there is a ToS2, although I would LOVE for it there to be a TotA2.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

Crazy made a typo there.

Tales of the Abyss really is good though, ToV and ToS2 are still some way away from being able to play them (what with living in Europe and all), but I don't see them being better than TotA.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> There's no ToA2, but there is a ToS2, although I would LOVE for it there to be a TotA2.



Sorry i meant TOS.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 4, 2008)

i can see the newer Tales games becoming better and better gameplay wise. story wise its up to the players preferences i guess. TotA was the best i played so far.

just an info to help you decide between ToS2 and ToV. ToV was developed by the TotA and the ToS team. ToS2 is developed by another team and is a sequel to the first symphonia. i think it will apeal more to the players that played ToS already since they know about the world and the characters. but the main team developed Vesperia (what doesn't mean ToS 2 will be/is bad)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2008)

Persona 2 Innocent Sin Translation patch comes out October 15 if anyone's interested. It'll keep me busy before Star Ocean PSP and Fable II come out.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Persona 2 Innocent Sin Translation patch comes out October 15 if anyone's interested. It'll keep me busy before Star Ocean PSP and Fable II come out.



I've been keeping up with that. Should be cool but I want to see Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers translated more, which fortunately is these people's next project.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Persona 2 Innocent Sin Translation patch comes out October 15 if anyone's interested. It'll keep me busy before Star Ocean PSP and Fable II come out.



So they decided to not delay it after all?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2008)

i actually have an import copy of innocent sin , comes with a cool lucifer card, id like to play it because it has the whole snow queen arc that was not in p2 us version

i actually share the same view as lucius, i just prefer the animish styling of a game, to a more serious look, thats why i rarely play western rpgs, even though there are a lot of good ones like diablo and oblivion

and to rap up the scifi discussion, i remeber one more game, but i havent played it yet, Gundam MS Dawn, is a turn based gundam game


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> even though there are a lot of good ones like diablo and oblivion



*cough* shitty RPGs *cough*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i actually have an import copy of innocent sin , comes with a cool lucifer card, id like to play it because it has the whole snow queen arc that was not in p2 us version
> 
> i actually share the same view as lucius, i just prefer the animish styling of a game, to a more serious look, thats why i rarely play western rpgs, even though there are a lot of good ones like diablo and oblivion
> 
> and to rap up the scifi discussion, i remeber one more game, but i havent played it yet, Gundam MS Dawn, is a turn based gundam game



Gundam = sci-fi for japan = lame. Sorry gundam's are cool and all but that's basically in every fucking sci-fi story and it's just boring. Western has a better idea of Sci-fi, it's my honest opinion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2008)

^ Westerns were the first to the moon! we know space better than no one! 0_0!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Westerns were the first to the moon! we know space better than no one! 0_0!



Damn right! laugh


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> *cough* shitty RPGs *cough*



wow, i guess that must be why both of those series have made so much money, and Diablo 3 announcement was on of the most anticapted in a while

whatd you got against gundam, it may be overdone, and basically most animes that deal with space somehow rip off the concept, but whats so great about western concepts of space - little gray or green men, with big black eyes that mutilate cows........
i lost my train of thought

on a side note, id wish more anime rpgs were imported/ported to the US, alas i dont think that will happen for anything other than the cash cows that are gundam,naruto,bleach, and one piece


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Gundam = sci-fi for japan = lame. Sorry gundam's are cool and all but that's basically in every fucking sci-fi story and it's just boring. Western has a better idea of Sci-fi, it's my honest opinion.



Gundam copy > startreck/wars copy as far as i'm concerned....which by a simmilar generalization would be what all western sci-fi is...even more so  than all japanese ones with mechas. (don't forget the cyborgs a-la GITS and the macross/star ocean style sci-fi)


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow, i guess that must be why both of those series have made so much money, and Diablo 3 announcement was on of the most anticapted in a while
> 
> whatd you got against gundam, it may be overdone, and basically most animes that deal with space somehow rip off the concept, but whats so great about western concepts of space - little gray or green men, with big black eyes that mutilate cows........
> i lost my train of thought
> ...



Your view of Western Space Sci-fi is somewhat skewed. Actually the biggest influence on Western Science Fiction are not little green men, but rather Flash Gordon. All of the biggest Western Sci-Fi Stories can trace some kind of inspiration the Flash Gordon: Star Wars, Star Trek, Battle Star Galactica, and Firefly just to name a few.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2008)

Star Trek and Star Wars are very different. You also have stuff liek Dune, and more "hard" sci-fi works.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2008)

Different though they may be, Gene Roddenberry and George Lucas have both mentioned specifically that they where inspired by Flash Gordon. 

Star Trek is different because Gene Roddenberry injected his vision of an ideal future society.

Star Wars is very different because Gorge Lucas borrowed from several cultural traditions the world over.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Rogue galaxy was a nice sci-fi rpg which also wasn't about gundam-like things.

Sorta resembled the space pirate captain harlock anime imo...something not really western either.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Different though they may be, Gene Roddenberry and George Lucas have both mentioned specifically that they where inspired by Flash Gordon.
> 
> Star Trek is different because Gene Roddenberry injected his vision of an ideal future society.
> 
> Star Wars is very different because Gorge Lucas borrowed from several cultural traditions the world over.



I was replying to Dreikoo, I should have used the quote function.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2008)

JRPG's just need the next big advancement really. LO was classic in gameplay and battle system ( which I did not mind at all) and focused heavily on character development and story. You know that does not bother me at all there imo if the story is that good and character development is great then the battle system can be the same.

but in the end when you look at it JRPG's need another big revelation which they had not have for a looong time.


One thing is for sure achievements in RPG's IS A MUST. I think thats one great add on into RPGs makes my grinding and treasure hunting a little bit more fun.


----------



## Akira (Oct 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> One thing is for sure achievements in RPG's IS A MUST. I think thats one great add on into RPGs makes my grinding and treasure hunting a little bit more fun.



Lol, if they added achievements any time people spend playing RPGs on 360, casual or hardcore would go through the roof.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't care for achievements in RPGs? >_>

And Lost Odyssey was magnificent, I didn't mind the old-school gameplay at all.


----------



## Akira (Oct 5, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care for achievements in RPGs? >_>



I'm not particularly bothered about achievements at all, but it would basically be an extra reward for people who  already pour dozens of hours into RPGs to get the best equipment/max out characters, so I can sort of see the appeal.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2008)

Meh, I never saw achievements as any importance in RPGs. I just do some of them for the hell of it and for fun. Didn't really effect me too much.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I wouldn't really mind them I guess, but it certainly isn't going to affect my decisions to purchase a game or not.

I want Fable 2 and WTC badly. :[


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 5, 2008)

I had fun with my friend's copy of the world ends with you. I'm not really happy with the main character I was stuck with but the battle system is pretty fun, I've only played up to jousha and he seems to like killing with ranged lighting. (I love that pin)

also, be on the look out for warhammer on the playstation 3.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 5, 2008)

Mass Effect is entirely overrated. KotOR was far better, as was it's sequel. 

I'm not saying I don't I don't like Mass Effect, but it's far and away from being one of the best RPG's. There are just too many annoyances and faults with it. Now Mass Effect 2, that certainly has potential to be absolutely amazing, but Mass Effect just isn't up there with stuff like Fallout 1+2, KotOR 1+2(though the original was a fair bit better than it's sequel) and BioShock (though I'd understand if you wouldn't exactly call it an RPG).


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 5, 2008)

I can assure you Mass Effect is better than KOTOR to anyone who can't stand Star Wars. I also can say I found Fallout 1+2 to be unplayable and as a result, I have no interest in 3 at all. And Bioshock... seriously, Bioshock? It's not an RPG and it's a massively overrated game which isn't shit on a game from 1998. It was called System Shock 2 for those who remember it. I enjoyed Bioshock until I realised that A. the promises by the developer towards the morality system were meaningless and B. the endings were hollow and meaningless. A bit of a shame to because the game has it's good points but to me, is a bitter disappointment really.

Mass Effect above all those I think delivered enjoyment and on its promises. I also think Mass Effect 2 has boatloads of potential since they plan to do interconnect the storyline choices and allow the ones you made in the original matter in the sequel, which is actually quite ambitious and innovative, but does have room to be screwed up and I'm slightly concerned about that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2008)

^we atleast agree on that much, i dont particulary care for bioshock, dont have great expectations for the movie either

id like it if sony finally stepped up the achievement system on ps3, last time i checked the only achievements out were for games that were not out yet

fallout 3 does look good, at least from the previews it reminds me a little bit of resistence or gears


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

^Uncharted got trophies and that's out  I dunno i don't care much about trophies, but i do like achievements.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Lol, if they added achievements any time people spend playing RPGs on 360, casual or hardcore would go through the roof.



*looks at blue dragon over 113 hours*

*Looks at lo over 90 and still not done*


lol, I got to the point were you know leveling my characters is the same as every other RPG out there, but now if I get a little treat for doing it? sure why not.

Achievements matter to me in terms of multi plat games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

^Really? I hate achievements that are to do with multi cause they make them retarded *1000 rank games in gears? Lol* or hard as shit *Kill 4 people in rumble in a matter of 3 seconds in halo? Dumb* 

I like single player ones more, especially normal - hard level kinda achievements. Cause i replay the game for a reason the


----------



## Draklin (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont bother with achievements in any game. i see where they are nice but especially in rpgs i send enough time maxing everything out i dont wanna send more to get a thousand measly points which mean nothing..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2008)

^agree with crazy i like normal achievements related to the game itself , althought i do think the whole notion of achievements has gone overboard with it getting to the point people are paying others to get achievements, then again, apparently people having actually been paying money for a while no to have third world country kids level up your characters for you to level 99


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Really? I hate achievements that are to do with multi cause they make them retarded *1000 rank games in gears? Lol* or hard as shit *Kill 4 people in rumble in a matter of 3 seconds in halo? Dumb*
> 
> I like single player ones more, especially normal - hard level kinda achievements. Cause i replay the game for a reason the





Mutli platform games, thats when I will get a 360 game or something above another console because of achievement's.


I was not talking about multi player my bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mutli platform games, thats when I will get a 360 game or something above another console because of achievement's.
> 
> 
> I was not talking about multi player my bad.



OHHH. Lol yeah i do agree, unless PS3 version runs far superior i usually buy 360 if not just for achievements and my likeness towards the controller.


----------



## Draklin (Oct 5, 2008)

i used to do that, choose 360 over any other because of the achievements, but ever since i got a ps3 ive grown to love the controller all over again, i dont like the bulkiness of the 360 controller, the ps3 is slimmer, im talking about the dual shock 3 controlelr not the original ps3 one, and again and that is what get me, i dont have 1 360 that i have gotten all the achievements for, i dont play my consoles multilayer so i usually dont try to get them all.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

^Ok. Well i like the PS2-PS3 controller too. But for shooters or action games i like XBOX 360 one alot more. And achievements add in more replaybility.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2008)

ive never cared for the xbox controllers, but at least the 360 was a big improvement over the bulky xbox one, i like ps controllers and dreamcast - because it has the little screen on the memory card


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 6, 2008)

I miss the dreamcast memory card stuff. Man I remember taking care of my choa's from sonic adventure. Epic days. 


I still have to get Infinite Undiscovery, how was the game?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I miss the dreamcast memory card stuff. Man I remember taking care of my choa's from sonic adventure. Epic days.
> 
> 
> I still have to get Infinite Undiscovery, how was the game?



I liked it. I thought it was well done and fun. Solid 8.3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 6, 2008)

Not bad,  I do need a new RPG. Though I been slacking in LO,  I have to still max out all my characters. However, a majority of my immortals already maxed out littler ally almost every skill in the game ( I only have a few left).


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

Mass Effect was good but i completed it oblivion was a bit too small but Final Fantasy VII is the greatest


----------



## MueTai (Oct 6, 2008)

Think I'm gonna start playing an Asian mmorpg for the hell of it.  Maybe Rappelz... I haven't played that one in like 3 years.  Akram's new version of ROSE online is looking like fun too.  Hilarious how a private server manages the game better than the legit company, and has a better community and more updates/innovations to boot.  

There's gotta be some other good ones out there too.  I just don't want to pay for anything.


----------



## Republican (Oct 6, 2008)

I was really disappointed with Mass Effect. It looked nice but nothing you did really made much of a difference besides making either a red or blue bar larger and seeing one or the other cheesy Sci-Fi Channel Made For TV Movie cutscenes. The fights got really boring after a while, too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2008)

i prefer regular rpgs to mmorpg, although with the recent explosion of animeish style mmorpgs it becoming more tempting to waste my time on them

though what id really like is an improvement on the ai level, kinda what mass effect tries to do , where you can play a single rpg almost like an mmorpg because the ai is that high


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 7, 2008)

Believe me you guys DON'T want to play anime MMORPGs, gets old real quick, most of the time it's a complete grindfest, and they are pretty much all the same.  If you have to play one though, try Mabinogi or Lunia, only ones that stand out from the masses.

Anyways, I just got Okami from gamefly today, and I feel like a reborn virgin, playing video games for the very first time today, played it for 3 hours nonstop then pulled myself away to study.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

i figured, i mean i got bored of diablo online play after a couple of hours, i mean it was basically doing runs over and over again, half the time weaker players just latch on to stronger groups, it grew old quick, at least teh animeish one look animeish


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually there is one anime-esque MMO that looks like it has serious potential, . Just watch the vid for awesome. 

I really like NCsoft because unlike others in the genre, they do try to innovate, with mixed results admittedly but I'm hoping this delivers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 7, 2008)

Thing about MMO's when one has a success they copy it as much as the can. Happened when UO came out then EQ and then everyone copied EQ until WoW came out and now all MMORPGS (to some extent) are WoWish.

kinda sucks but my favorite times were in UO, EQ, and SWG (before they messed it up). Really for MMORPG's its all about setting for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

Only MMO i can truly get into was WoW and FF11. I played COH for awhile too though, that was fun. Conan was ok for the first day but got boring.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2008)

Only MMO that really sucked me in was FFXI, and it might claim my life again since I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 7, 2008)

White Knight Story details, some are already known but..



> *-Story should last 100 hours +
> -Graphics will be at 1080P
> -Dynamic battle system, allowing you to chose from the regular sized characters or transforming into the colossal white knight.
> -Co-op gameplay over the PSN*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

what the fuck, 100 hours? NOOOOOOOOOOOO. I know some of you liked outfuckingragious amount of hours in games but if it's over 100 hours i won't be finishing it. Hopefully it's just 100 in total and not JUST story. 

As for co-op, that's awesome.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope it's the story excluding the extra stuff, I love massive games. 



co-op is also nice


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 7, 2008)

You know the length of a game , developers should be more wise when they choose there words imo.


No story is going to last 100 hours. In a gameplay perspective in terms of layout etc. The length of the game is dependent on the user and how long they take to get through it.


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> what the fuck, 100 hours? NOOOOOOOOOOOO. I know some of you liked outfuckingragious amount of hours in games but if it's over 100 hours i won't be finishing it. Hopefully it's just 100 in total and not JUST story.
> 
> As for co-op, that's awesome.


You will die a painful death while trying to finish White Knight. 

100+ hours for the win.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

100 hours is just to long for a story alone. If it's all the extra features, sure. But even the longest rpgs i know, jrpg anyway, only average around 70-80 hours. 100 hours solely on story is stretching it to much.


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 100 hours is just to long for a story alone. If it's all the extra features, sure. But even the longest rpgs i know, jrpg anyway, only average around 70-80 hours. 100 hours solely on story is stretching it to much.


Let's just wait till the game comes out. It would be cool, if they could manage to pack 100 hours in the story and stay interesting all the way.


----------



## thebigc4 (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to play WoW, but I havent liked any games that came out lately.


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 100 hours is just to long for a story alone. If it's all the extra features, sure. But even the longest rpgs i know, jrpg anyway, only average around 70-80 hours. 100 hours solely on story is stretching it to much.



100 hours on story = Getting your money's worth, and also I'd rather have one long ass RPG than a trilogy of shorter games which would cost three times as much. However, that story had better be _damn_ good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 7, 2008)

do any of you know any game in history (RPG) that had a 100 hour story? come on, its a bunch of PR talk you all should know this by now.


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> do any of you know any game in history (RPG) that had a 100 hour story? come on, its a bunch of PR talk you all should know this by now.


There's probably not a single one that doesn't think what you think, no matter what they post in here, myself included.

But it's a nice thought, nonetheless. In fact, I am hoping for this to be more than PR talk.


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> do any of you know any game in history (RPG) that had a 100 hour story? come on, its a bunch of PR talk you all should know this by now.



I'm not denying that it's PR talk, I was just saying that I definetly see 100 hours worth of story gameplay as a positive rather than a negative.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> 100 hours on story = Getting your money's worth, and also I'd rather have one long ass RPG than a trilogy of shorter games which would cost three times as much. However, that story had better be _damn_ good.



I'll take 3 short games, each spread out, building up a great story over a overdrawn 100 hour rpg. 

I doubt it'll be 100 hours and this whole argument is pointless. And no, length doesn't mean getting your money's worth. Quality means you're getting your money's worth. Fun >>> length.


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'll take 3 short games, each spread out, building up a great story over a overdrawn 100 hour rpg.
> 
> I doubt it'll be 100 hours and this whole argument is pointless. And no, length doesn't mean getting your money's worth. Quality means you're getting your money's worth. Fun >>> length.



I meant one epic game with a 100 hour story, but I can see your point.




> However, that story had better be damn good.



Quality _is_ getting our money's worth, I'd just prefer the game to be a longer experience.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 7, 2008)

Fun + length = even better.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 7, 2008)

Persona 3 FES could go over 100 hours if it's your first time playing.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 7, 2008)

Also the translation of what I quoted may be pretty shabby for all we know. Most likely they just meant that it could take up to 100+ hours to complete the game.

Either way, being a massive RPG tard, I only see this as incredibly positive.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

Either way it looks good, i'll be buying it.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 7, 2008)

Seconded.

I haven't played Blue Dragon much lately, strangely I don't feel like picking it up again anytime soon. 

EDIT:

Also,  for those interested. O:


----------



## GsG (Oct 7, 2008)

It's good to see one of the games I've been predicting to be worth a great purchase, White Knight, is coming along fairly nicely.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 7, 2008)

All I will say on White Knight story's length is the same thing I will always say, to say that you get your money's worth just through length is ridiculous.

The game is challenging itself to remain fun for a 100 hours. If it succeeds, it will have accomplished something great, and be fucking awesome. If it fails, then it's a case of a concept being overstretched. Maybe MMOs can do that and get away with it based on the social aspect but a single player RPG won't.

Suikoden V and Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne both have 70 hour long stories. Whilst this includes gaining all 108 stars of destiny in the first, you need to do that for the best ending, and with Nocturne, you also need to do this fucking ginormous extra dungeon to see it's true ending. But anything that leads to a particular ending I will count as story.

Maybe that's what it is, White Knight will have multiple endings but if you want the true one, you have to complete all the sidequests? It could be what they mean.

It does totally look like a fantastic game.


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> All I will say on White Knight story's length is the same thing I will always say, to say that you get your money's worth *just *through length is ridiculous.



I never said such a thing, and I don't think anyone can deny 100 hours of good story orientated gameplay is a good thing. I just feel like I'm getting my money's worth when a game has tons of content even if it isn't all engaging and story related, which is why I'm hoping WKC can live up to this 100 hour story claim and still be intriguing and enjoyable by the end of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

100 hours story, that awesome, i mean ive spent 100 plus hours on worse stuff, plus 100 hours = mas value
plus the game does look awesome
-id say more ridiculous, though not in a bad sense, is having 85 endings like star ocean - even if the game is only 30 hours thats 2850 hours, same thing with the chrono games, i know cross has like 13 endings, so for purist these games are kinda crazy

anyone else here play ff11, so far theres one for and one against


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2008)

New Last Remnant trailer is out guys. Watch it on GT. Its amazing.


----------



## omniwind (Oct 7, 2008)

I can tend to make a 40hrs game and make it into a 70hrs+ game. 

Ex: LoZ TP

I just try to get obtain everything and enjoy the game.


I hope White Knight Chronicles delivers. 

Level-5 been on a role, grew from a small company, now into a beast. 

Lvl been producing high quality titles non stop.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

^^whats gt? 

^yea with rpgs if they have a lot of sidequests you can usually add on atleast another 20-30 hours, and on some games a lot more than that


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 8, 2008)

100 hours is too long for story alone.  If it really is 100 hours of story, I'm willing to bet 10-20 hours of it will be filler, or there are points in the game where your cussing the shit out of the game and just playing just for the sake of beating the game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^whats gt?



Its gametrailers.com. 

Hope some new gameplay for SO4 come out soon.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 8, 2008)

More WTC online details



> Earlier today, Japanese video game retailer Game-Star released some new info on Level-5's RPG, White Knight Chronicles. They revealed that the game would have over 100 hours of gameplay and some sort of online co-op aspect.
> 
> Dengeki, a Japanese gaming publication, delved deeper into the online aspects, revealing some more minor details. *The online mode will have 3 parts: Live, Story, and Quest. Apparently, the Story and Live parts will be seamlessly intertwined, and something about a Town Square is also mentioned. The Town Square is more than likely some sort of hub where the players will meet up. Players will also be able to trade items with one another.*
> 
> Perhaps this is the Monster Hunter aspect that was rumored in Famitsu not too long ago? Anyways, this info comes straight from NeoGAF poster Rykomatsu and will be confirmed as soon as possible by PSB staff. Stay tuned to this post for updates.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2008)

well hold on a sec, you could have something like xenosaga one, where half the games where 10-20 min cutscenes, if they did something like that you could get the long story time

ah gametrailers, will have to check it out


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 100 hours story, that awesome, i mean ive spent 100 plus hours on worse stuff, plus 100 hours = mas value
> plus the game does look awesome
> -id say more ridiculous, though not in a bad sense, is having 85 endings like star ocean - even if the game is only 30 hours thats 2850 hours, same thing with the chrono games, i know cross has like 13 endings, so for purist these games are kinda crazy
> 
> anyone else here play ff11, so far theres one for and one against



I used to play XI, i quit about 2 years ago...had 120+ days of playtime, DRG 75 and a bunch of jobs over 50-60...great game but i couldn't play it the way i wanted with stuff like college starting...i'd have to not play any other games and not watch any anime if i wanted to keep playing XI...and i couldn't do that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2008)

^oooo, your saying its as addicting as WOW
i knew somebody at my college, who literally played the game at least 12-15 hours during the week, and 20 plus on the weekend, even during school, it also didnt help him that he was an idiot and couldnt wing it


----------



## omniwind (Oct 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^whats gt?
> 
> *^yea with rpgs if they have a lot of sidequests you can usually add on atleast another 20-30 hours, and on some games a lot more than that*






No kidding, I believe FFXII has between 50-70hrs time.

I got everything and was clocked at 170hrs.

I'll never play that game again...


Read on wikipedia that White Knight is 50-60hrs length game, not including optional quest etc.

But that's wikipedia, so I'll take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2008)

more like a pile of salt

yea the ff series are particular time killers, as is the KH series
suikoden on the other hand, the main thing is to get all 108 stars, but usually they are not to out of the way i think on the 3 that i played and beat (1,3,4) - i avg. about 30-40 hrs to get all 108 (although i havent played the bonus part of the game in 3 yet, where you can play as the bad guy)
but for me the worst was Nightmare of druga - beat the game in 30-40 hrs, and then spent another 120 on the bonus dunegon (alas i died on floor 119, and i ve yet to hear of anyone actually beating so God knows how many floors it has, although based on who the last boss i fought was , 120 might be the last floor)


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> anyone else here play ff11, so far theres one for and one against



It was fun and apparently it's getting better. But like all MMO's it's a huge time sink, try it otu if you want. There's a free 14 day trial.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2008)

i might check it out


----------



## MueTai (Oct 9, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Anyways, I just got Okami from gamefly today, and I feel like a reborn virgin, playing video games for the very first time today, played it for 3 hours nonstop then pulled myself away to study.



I'm almost 40 hours into Okami and I still feel the same way.  I gotta pry myself away from my Wii every time.  It's been a while since I became such a fanboi of a game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

I dunno why i couldn't get into okami, just so boring for me. It's a shame cause I really do like the art.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah I agree. The story was not too intriguing but the art was gorgeous.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

*TGS 08 Trailer

this


*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2008)

from watching my friend play, the story didnt seem that bad, just slow at times

btw byakuran whats the game vid in your sig from - it looks like the battle system used in the tales games, but i dont think thats what it is

looks like i need to update my flash player, all i got on the white knight trailer was sound


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> from watching my friend play, the story didnt seem that bad, just slow at times
> 
> btw byakuran whats the game vid in your sig from - it looks like the battle system used in the tales games, but i dont think thats what it is



Star ocean 4

And White Knight looks so fucking good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2008)

oh  , i was pretty much gonna get that anyway for my collection, but it looks particulary good
-ic its somekind of special move, it looked like it just from that one shot like real time


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^oooo, your saying its as addicting as WOW
> i knew somebody at my college, who literally played the game at least 12-15 hours during the week, and 20 plus on the weekend, even during school, it also didnt help him that he was an idiot and couldnt wing it



It's not addictive, it's fun. You just need to play tons to do stuff in it...it's much deeper and harder than WoW. And 12 hours a week is like nothing. One summer (of 05 i think) i did 8+ hours per day...and that was regular. The average session of simple experience gaining does last at least 3-5 hours for a single level depending on how high you are. You won't be able to achieve anything if you just play for 1 hour...hell sometimes even forming a party will take that long.


Also a few game events themselves last super long. I remember reading about a linkshell (it's like an ingame gamer community ) was fighting the newest superboss for 18 hours straight and they quit when people started passing out or throwing up...without beating him o.O








As for Okami...yep, it was amazing alright. Everything about it was perfect.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 10, 2008)

Just managed to pry myself away from my Wii again.  5 more hourse (straight) of Okami goodness!  



Dreikoo said:


> As for Okami...yep, it was amazing alright. Everything about it was perfect.


lol.  You always got my back with Okami.  

Ok I'll be realistic and say that not _everything_ was perfect, but honestly the game just keeps getting better and better as I play more.  It is dangerously close to beating out Chrono Trigger (which it's tied with atm) for my favorite game played in recent memory.  Perhaps the reason I'm so dazzled by Okami is that I listened to all the shit people gave it before i bought it, so I went into the game with low expectations, and now that I've played 45 hours every bad thing I've heard has been shattered.  Especially the Wiimote brushing, people complained about it so much, but after playing for a while it's a piece of cake.  I almost never screw up on brush strokes anymore.  

And the story!  I don't see how you can call it *bad.*  Perhaps things like the story of the game are case by case with everyone, because the only bad thing I could say about it is that sometimes it can be predictable.  Sometimes.  And what game story isn't?  *Ahem* _Janus: "The black wind howls... One among you will shortly perish"_ Oh gee, I wonder if one of my party is going to die in the near future?  

Just today, around 44 hours in, I was very pleasantly surprised by a plot twist: 
*Spoiler*: _If you haven't beat the game do not look_ 



When you go through the Spirit Gate and you're warped back through time. Didn't see that one coming.  Then you fight Orochi again and at the end Nagi is saved by... holy Matrix mindfuck a super Amaterasu!




Yeah, I think that's enough Okami nuthugging for one day.  But I'll be back!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Just managed to pry myself away from my Wii again.  5 more hourse (straight) of Okami goodness!
> 
> 
> lol.  You always got my back with Okami.
> ...



I was talking about the ps2 version, the wii version is messed up, indeed those bad things do exist in it, i was talking about the ps2 ver where responsive painting and the paper-style of graphics still is there.

Reply to your spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 that was actually the super amaterasu of full power...aka shiranui...who looks the same when you've ran out of ink but nothing alike compared to when you have the divine powers...and you haven't seen anything yet...the ending is even more mindblowing than that...Yami is one crazy boss...way worse than even Ninetails...btw how epic that boss was XD...i bet you were like "WTF " when it started painting on your canvass lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2008)

lol you misunderstood, i meant 12-15 hours a day during the week, and 20 hours a day during the weekend


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lol you misunderstood, i meant 12-15 hours a day during the week, and 20 hours a day during the weekend



Ah...sounds normal high level play then...though 20 hours a day on the weekends sounds kinda hard to pull off on a steady basis.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

yea i know - id probably collapse dead from that schedule after a week

question - i just got cooking mama today, and i was wondering what are games like cooking mama, phoenix wright, tramua center etc classified as?
are they a subgenre of RPGs or something else
-id put them as a subgenre because how much more role playing can you get than playing the role of a cook, lawyer, doctor, etc


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i know - id probably collapse dead from that schedule after a week
> 
> question - i just got cooking mama today, and i was wondering what are games like cooking mama, phoenix wright, tramua center etc classified as?
> are they a subgenre of RPGs or something else
> -id put them as a subgenre because how much more role playing can you get than playing the role of a cook, lawyer, doctor, etc



Phoenix wright is rpg while the other 2 classify under "gimmicky nintendo games".


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 11, 2008)

Phoenix Wright is a point&click/sorta-text-based adventure game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

but if you think of the term and one of the original games in the series dungeons and dragons, then either of those games are more of an rpg than anything which we call that now;
i mean rpg has degrade to a term that stands for games involving levels, stats, strategy, turnbase etc. 
and your not really playing any role anymore than in a game like halo or dmc - yes you play the role of hero x, but you do the same thing in the later game

in cooking mama you actually play the role of a cook, same thing with trauma center - so id go so far as to call those types of games true-rpgs


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but if you think of the term and one of the original games in the series dungeons and dragons, then either of those games are more of an rpg than anything which we call that now;
> i mean rpg has degrade to a term that stands for games involving levels, stats, strategy, turnbase etc.
> and your not really playing any role anymore than in a game like halo or dmc - yes you play the role of hero x, but you do the same thing in the later game
> 
> in cooking mama you actually play the role of a cook, same thing with trauma center - so id go so far as to call those types of games true-rpgs



RPGs are not games where you need to literally play the role of somebody. Games with stats and levels etc may say they have RPG elements sure but they're not rpgs. 

What truly is an rpg is a game with turn based gameplay, anime-ish storymode and lots and lots of details and spells and abilities and items in the battle system. Those are the japanese rpgs, western ones are more loosely defined, they usually have non-linear "plots" (i refuse to call something like diablo's storymode a story when you just go around killing stuff for no reason whatsoever...i don't care that there actually is a reason..the game does not try hard enough to convey it and i don't play my games with wikipedia on) action-ish battle system and their own set of somewhat more pedestrian skills items and abilities.


But no, cooking mama isn't an rpg just cause you play the role of a cook, games that are about playing the role of somebody doing something real such as cooking or playing golf or driving or flying planes we call simulators. Cooking mama is a chef simulator if you don't wanna call it a gimmicky game.


SO you see, RPGs are not a genre name meant to be taken literally like other genres, in the shooter genre you generally shoot stuff...in the rpg you may play the role of someone but that is not what an RPG makes.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I was talking about the ps2 version, the wii version is messed up, indeed those bad things do exist in it, i was talking about the ps2 ver where responsive painting and the paper-style of graphics still is there.
> 
> Reply to your spoiler:
> 
> ...



Ah. Did the Wii version get any updates at all?  Or did they copy it exactly?

Spoiler reply to your spoiler reply:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaha yeah that Ninetails fight was epic.  I was taking my time with a brushstroke and all the sudden he drew a galestorm on my canvas!   That was so awesome, I didn't expect them to give that power to anyone but me.  I beat the 2 owls earlier today and the ark is ready to go, but before I went I checked Gamefaqs for anything I missed. Turns out I missed 4 brushstrokes and a bunch of items, LOL.  Sheesh, and I thought I was a pretty thorough explorer. It will probably take all weekend to collect the stray beads and feed all the animals, but hey I gotta 100% it.  Go big or go home I say.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Ah. Did the Wii version get any updates at all?  Or did they copy it exactly?
> 
> Spoiler reply to your spoiler reply:
> 
> ...





The wii game was the same except for the messed up painting and the graphics alteration. (the ps2 game has this paper-ish sort of look for it's graphics...which was inexplicably removed from the wii version)



*Spoiler*: __ 



I say just finish it and get everything on the new game+...trust me it's worth it. You get a lot of cool stuff to work with.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> in cooking mama you actually play the role of a cook, same thing with trauma center - so id go so far as to call those types of games true-rpgs



But in those games you're still doing nothing more than controlling a avatar, much like Halo or DMC.

As for the term RPG, yes it is flawed...because having thing like stats are pretty much the only thing separating these games from other games. Especially now, when stuff like action games actually have a plot.



> What truly is an rpg is a game with *turn based gameplay, anime-ish storymod*e and lots and lots of details and spells and abilities and items in the battle system.



I don't see why a game has to have a archaic battle system and a anime aesthetic to be a *true* rpg.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

IGN named Mass Effect the # one X-box game 

Best RPG ever


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2008)

Anime style sure as fuck is not an essential part of a true RPG...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

^And thank fucking god. Some animeish rpgs are fun but if they were all that i'd go fucking insane. Can't say Lost odyssey, shadow hearts, final fantasy and so on are animeish. Animeish is like tales series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't see why a game has to have a archaic battle system and a anime aesthetic to be a *true* rpg.




You must hate chess 0_0


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> What truly is an rpg is a game with turn based gameplay, anime-ish storymode and lots and lots of details and spells and abilities and items in the battle system. Those are the japanese rpgs, western ones are more loosely defined, they usually have non-linear "plots" (i refuse to call something like diablo's storymode a story when you just go around killing stuff for no reason whatsoever...i don't care that there actually is a reason..the game does not try hard enough to convey it and i don't play my games with wikipedia on) action-ish battle system and their own set of somewhat more pedestrian skills items and abilities.



In WRPGs you generally have to use your imagination more. Look at Fallout, you can beat the game in 10 minutes if you just want to do the most basic thing. Or you can spend countless hours roleplaying your character as the ultimate do-gooder or magnificent bastard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

nah turn based is no longer a requirment with the advent of real time games like diablo,oblivion, kh, etc. and b. strategy games have generally always been considered rpgs and are not usually lumped in with turn based 

i prefer animeish but thats also not a rec, like someone said, although i would debate the point , perhaps shadow hearts and ff are animeish, you have to realize the art style in animes vary from the classic big eyes style to life like and realistic, i mean what would advent children be classified as if not an anime, but thats a moot point; oblivion and diablo and what are generally called western rpgs are always or most of the tiem done in realistic cgiish style

im not saying stuff like trauma center and phoenix wright are the only rpgs, but that they should be considered in that cateogory as well, although i do like the term someone used when they called them gimmicky

btw what are the street dates for white knight and valkyria chronicles, i thought the latter was already supposed to be out


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You must hate chess 0_0


Naw, I just don't see why JRPGs with turn-based combat are the only so-called _"true"_ rpgs.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nah turn based is no longer a requirment with the advent of real time games like diablo,oblivion, kh, etc. and b. strategy games have generally always been considered rpgs and are not usually lumped in with turn based
> 
> i prefer animeish but thats also not a rec, like someone said, although i would debate the point , perhaps shadow hearts and ff are animeish, you have to realize the art style in animes vary from the classic big eyes style to life like and realistic, i mean what would advent children be classified as if not an anime, but thats a moot point; oblivion and diablo and what are generally called western rpgs are always or most of the tiem done in realistic cgiish style
> 
> ...



Advent children is a CGI movie, just like the new resident evil movie come out. It's not a anime, that be like saying every pixar movie is anime. 

Phoenix Wright is a click and point adventure game. Anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

look even if you want to call advent children a CGI film, thats fine, thats not the point though, the point is that strictly anime - ie japanimation , not counting US and other animation, is a lot more diverse than some people think (and also i was agreeing with you that animeishness is not a requirement of an rpg, so chillax)

but on another note degeneration is gonna be awesome and maybe the first RE movie that does suck balls

back to my question - anyone know street dates of WK and VC


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Naw, I just don't see why JRPGs with turn-based combat are the only so-called _"true"_ rpgs.



theyre not, but despite the fact that rpgs originated outside of japan many of the big time titles come from japan, and the majority of them were and still are turnbased, so it becomes kinda ingrained

another thing, i know this is not always the case, but it seems to be that you have console gamers who play a few big name PC titles, and then the PC gamers who basically play just PC games; and more of the western rpgs are PC only, so there might be a bias going on here


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

But it's not anime...but whatever. 

Valk comes out sometime in November. WK not known besides japan which is this Christmas i think.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^And thank fucking god. Some animeish rpgs are fun but if they were all that i'd go fucking insane. Can't say Lost odyssey, shadow hearts, final fantasy and so on are animeish. Animeish is like tales series.



You must have misunderstood what i meant, all those Jrpgs you listed indeed have tons of anime-ish elements, thousands of times more than Wrpgs.

Either way, regardless if you agree on that or not, i meant all those titles as games which are true rpgs...so yeah we agree on the important part. Animeish is not in regards to the actual art, even though those games do have somewhat anime art, it's about the storylines, the giant level of power displayed...stuff like that. You can't tell me Sephiroth isn't a typical anime-inspired badass or that Sin's descrution cut scene on FFX (where you could see fire on the Earth from space) weren't anime-ish moments...and don't get me strarted on FFVIII...a school full of fighters in school uniforms with swords that look like nothing existing in reality...can you get more anime than that? 



> In WRPGs you generally have to use your imagination more. Look at Fallout, you can beat the game in 10 minutes if you just want to do the most basic thing. Or you can spend countless hours roleplaying your character as the ultimate do-gooder or magnificent bastard.



If i wanna use my imagination i can read a book, i wanna enjoy my game, not go around and play like a 7 year old kid thinking up stuff and acting on them. It's not even the linear vs non-linear thing. Romancing SaGa was completely open ended, you could insult the king right at he was about to make you a knight, kill the god and take the reward instead of do the taks he asks you to do for it...but it still was somewhat contained, you couldn't' go around killing random people...that doesn't really makes sense in the setting...maybe in fallout it does since the nuclear war has messed up the place but that's one of the very few settings were literally doing whatever you want is logical and actually plausible.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Huge battles are in more then just anime, but i see somewhat what you are saying. But I meant more the look and so on, god i would hate that in all rpgs 

As for WRPG and JRPG. Each have there goods and there bads. Usually 

WRPG have a bigger world, almost always more stuff to do, and usually cater towards the "Mature" audience. Not in terms of intelligence but rating. 

Where's JRPG are catered to all usually. Usually linear with a set idea of what to do next. Also contains far more grinding in most games unless the WRPG is a MMO. 

I like both but i can't say i like all of both. Cause alot of WRPG are just to big for me and alot of JRPG are to babyish for me. So both have goods and faults.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 12, 2008)

ill agree wrpg have bigger worlds so they can take up more time, but overall i think jrpg are better with their sidequests and whatnot in extending a game
honestly ive basically played diablo and oblivion somewhat, but as far as diablo goes, once you beat the game, thats it yea you can play online, but to do what - get better weapons so you can get, better weapons - and its not like you do different sidequests, you do the same exact levels over and over again, same thing with WOW, ive never played but i watched my friend - he maxed out at level 70 and was like the game only begins now, begins my ass, he just does raid after raid to get better weapons - to me thats dull

although like crazy said wrpg are more expansive, supposedly on morrowind you could travel in the world a day with out getting to some destination - although as impressive as that sounds, its seems kinda moot

i would say this though, wrpg seem to have more time and thought put into them - jrpg are shelled out a several a month and they at some point look alot like, but wrpgs are few in between and are more distinguishable


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ill agree wrpg have bigger worlds so they can take up more time, but overall i think jrpg are better with their sidequests and whatnot in extending a game
> honestly ive basically played diablo and oblivion somewhat, but as far as diablo goes, once you beat the game, thats it yea you can play online, but to do what - get better weapons so you can get, better weapons - and its not like you do different sidequests, you do the same exact levels over and over again, same thing with WOW, ive never played but i watched my friend - he maxed out at level 70 and was like the game only begins now, begins my ass, he just does raid after raid to get better weapons - to me thats dull
> 
> although like crazy said wrpg are more expansive, supposedly on morrowind you could travel in the world a day with out getting to some destination - although as impressive as that sounds, its seems kinda moot
> ...



i like JRPGs for the most part but it feels like tis the same set of characters in each one and it gets annoying


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 12, 2008)

yea it does kinda seem that way, but im the easily amused hard to displease type so just like i dont mind seeing basically the same harem so done over and over again, i dont mind the similarities in character types

dam if WK doesnt come out till christmas in japan we might not get it till summer, i thought VC was coming out a lot earlier than november oh well, i guess for now Disgaea 3 will have to do


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea it does kinda seem that way, but im the easily amused hard to displease type so just like i dont mind seeing basically the same harem so done over and over again, i dont mind the similarities in character types



when its done well i can deal with it , and enjoy it, but "Angsty lead, Angstier wanabe bad ass, Shy girl, spunky girl, spunky guy" every single time is maddening


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

So has there been an epic argument over WRPGs vs ERPGs whilst I was away? (I say E for Eastern as a lot of RPGs are coming from South Korea these days). 

Really my attitude to it is not complicated. ERPGs tends to provide me what I want more often (interesting setting and story) but WRPGs can deliver it to. I think a problem with WRPGs is far too many of them are based on the same faux-Tolkien dungeons and dragons setting which is ridiculously overdone and cliche. Some ERPGs do have a problem with obvious fanboy pandeying or refusing to change in many series'. But overall, as long as Suikoden and Shin megami Tensei are keeping me fed with manly tales of heroics and horrific tales of demonic takeover, I'm good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> So has there been an epic argument over WRPGs vs ERPGs whilst I was away? (I say E for Eastern as a lot of RPGs are coming from South Korea these days).
> 
> Really my attitude to it is not complicated. ERPGs tends to provide me what I want more often (interesting setting and story) but WRPGs can deliver it to. I think a problem with WRPGs is far too many of them are based on the same faux-Tolkien dungeons and dragons setting which is ridiculously overdone and cliche. Some ERPGs do have a problem with obvious fanboy pandeying or refusing to change in many series'. But overall, as long as Suikoden and Shin megami Tensei are keeping me fed with manly tales of heroics and horrific tales of demonic takeover, I'm good.



I mostly agree with what you said...but somehow i fail to see how suikoden and mega ten are games that are all that unique and that do not pander to "fans", not that they're not awesome but hell, persona 3 and all suikoden 5 both had nameless protagonists. Sure they were indeed awesome games but the nameless protagonist will never top epic ones like from FFs or Dart from legend of dragoon that actually have inputs in the story. 

It's idiotic only answering "yes" or "no" questions or choosing from a few predetermined phrases some of which are obviously against everything the character is about and more times than not the game won't ever actually LET you chose what you want to say...like that scene of persona 3 in that hotel where the demon was trying to lure you to have sex with Yukari...no matter what you do unless you chose the proper answer the question will be asked over and over...well if it's just one line the char would say why not just say that in a cut scene instead of making me chose in a matter i have no actual power over?

After every single semi-important character in the game has stated their respective thesis on the matter the main hero saying "indeed, to war we go" is not sufficient for me. 

The main character is the one who is supposed to be the most epic of all...and sure certain body signals and expressions do mean something, persona 3 did that surprisingly well with the anime-drawn cut scenes...but it's never gonna beat epic speeches like Tidus's "it's my story!".


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

I disagree with many things you said.

Final Fantasy is a byword for shitty protagonists for one. 

And you are factually wrong on Suikoden using the nameless protagonist... you get to name the character, sure, but it's just like Legend of Zelda. Link's name is not even used in default in Legend of Zelda, the player is always asked to name him. In Suikoden V, the main character is Prince Falenas. His role is very well defined and he has a great backstory considering the entire game is about the betrayal of his family and the killings of his parents. The scenes with Lyon and his relationship with her help to deepen his character, and how you treat his sister and the choices made about that affect how he chooses to live his life in the ending. Frankly, your argument that Suikoden V does not have a good protagonist doesn't hold up. Feel free to like or dislike him, that's a preference, but V and all the other Suikoden's always put a lot of thought into their main characters, they are never what you describe. You seem to judge that based on the fact they don't get a lot of dialogue, but that's because it opts for a player-imagined role, which is what these games go for, I feel it works really well. 

Anyone who judges Shin Megami Tensei by Persona 3 should not speak about Shin Megami Tensei. When you've played Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga as well, then you can talk about that series. It's one series where if you've only played one game (and one of the weaker populist ones at that) then you really don't get that series at all. I mean, with over 20 games, 5 ought to be a minimum before you can say your even a fan of that series, let alone an expert. 

And that speech and anything that ever came out of Tidus' mouth made me want to fucking kill him in a brutal and violent manner.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I mostly agree with what you said...but somehow i fail to see how suikoden and mega ten are games that are all that unique and that do not pander to "fans", not that they're not awesome but hell, persona 3 and all suikoden 5 both had nameless protagonists. Sure they were indeed awesome games but the nameless protagonist will never top epic ones like from FFs or Dart from legend of dragoon that actually have inputs in the story.
> 
> It's idiotic only answering "yes" or "no" questions or choosing from a few predetermined phrases some of which are obviously against everything the character is about and more times than not the game won't ever actually LET you chose what you want to say...like that scene of persona 3 in that hotel where the demon was trying to lure you to have sex with Yukari...no matter what you do unless you chose the proper answer the question will be asked over and over...well if it's just one line the char would say why not just say that in a cut scene instead of making me chose in a matter i have no actual power over?
> 
> ...



Did you just say tidus had a epic speech? 

I wanted to comment on the rest but that shocked me so much i forgot what i was gonna write


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I disagree with many things you said.
> 
> Final Fantasy is a byword for shitty protagonists for one.
> 
> ...




Oh come on, using Tidus (arguably the worst protagonist in the entire series) as an example? Play FF6. Locke, Shadow, Terra and Edgar = awesomeness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Oh come on, using Tidus (arguably the worst protagonist in the entire series) as an example? Play FF6. Locke, Shadow, Terra and Edgar = awesomeness.



Oh no u didnt, Vaan, Zidane all suck  1000 times more then tidus, 

Tidus's Character Growth was great, and he wasn't an EMo Bitch 24/7


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Oh come on, using Tidus (arguably the worst protagonist in the entire series) as an example? Play FF6. Locke, Shadow, Terra and Edgar = awesomeness.



Well, it was him who chose to use Tidus. He's the worst of the lot, but I still don't think any of the FF protagonists have been that good. Everybody seems to think Squaresoft are great storytellers... they're not. I just have to be blunt there 

The only game they ever did where I thought the story truly was excellent, is Parasite Eve.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh no u didnt, Vaan, Zidane all suck  1000 times more then tidus,
> 
> Tidus's Character Growth was great, and he wasn't an EMo Bitch 24/7



Uh no, Vaan wasn't even the main character, it was ashe. And she was ten times better then Tidus's footy ass. 

Anyway this isn't about Final fantasy, this is about every other rpg


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 12, 2008)

FF talk in a non-FF RPG thread 

I feel like picking up SH2 again soon, never finished that one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Uh no, Vaan wasn't even the main character, it was ashe. And she was ten times better then Tidus's footy ass.
> 
> Anyway this isn't about Final fantasy, this is about every other rpg



Vann was the main character , thats why every one h ates 12,  he wasn't important to the story at all  and yet he was the guy u were always stuck with, and even then Ashe sucks to

Tidus gets a bad wrap cause he was a nice guy to be around and thats  apparently unappealing in a lead role [for JRPGS any way]


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I disagree with many things you said.
> 
> Final Fantasy is a byword for shitty protagonists for one.
> 
> ...



You see, the thing with the prince is that he himself is basically vacant, sure Lyon and all the other characters did have amazing personalities but he was just an onlooker. Lucretia helped much more with the struggle than him even though he had the rune. As for alternate endings, FFX-2 had em too, more than suikoden in fact, and they had to do with more than just a few dialog choices you made early on...but regardless to that the game isn't held to such a high regard, so why should suikoden 5 be treated differently?

As for persona 3, it was just the most recent example, i've played both digital devil sagas, nocturne and devil summoner (which i didn't like as  much as the rest) so that means i meet the quota of 5 games you somehow set out of thin air.


And that was prolly due to his horrid dub voice, i played it in japanese so i didn't have that reaction. I generally liked FFX's story so i don't have anything negative construed in my mind about it.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> but regardless to that the game isn't held to such a high regard, so why should suikoden 5 be treated differently?



To put it bluntly... because Suikoden V was a great game 

We're not going to agree here anyhow, but, you present your arguments well, I'll give you that. Suikoden as a series has it's appeal more in the actual story than the main character's role in it anyhow, the main character is like, as the stories all state, the guide for the 108 Stars of Destiny to unite. Maybe the main character is more of an onlooker (but I still think moments like the main character of the original killing his father, and in V, the Prince saving Lyon by killing Dolph show that's not just the case), it doesn't really take away from the main appeal to Suikoden, that is a rich plot involving war, politics and magic, and dammit, you get your own castle. That's the coolest thing in RPGs


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> And that was prolly due to his horrid dub voice, i played it in japanese so i didn't have that reaction. I generally liked FFX's story so i don't have anything negative construed in my mind about it.



People hated Tidus due to that fucking dreadful laughing scene, which also sucks ass in Japanese.

*English*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU8-e-C4Uy0[/YOUTUBE]

*Japanese*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBHIgh3MEJU[/YOUTUBE]

It's like listening to a kitten slowly being run over. He sounds like a crow in Japanese.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 12, 2008)

suikoden was fun but i couldn't get past all that damn loading and slow ass battles with weak visual appeal. i got to owning my own castle and shit, but i ended up selling the game with a couple of other games.

Shows how much technicalities can bomb a relatively nice package.

I just started playing XenoGears....over due aint it? This game...is the shit. The whole combo gameplay, mechas, STORY. Its just tight. Is Xenosaga like it?

EDIT: I din want to say shit on FF but Tidus was a great character. FF10 was true to its name. It had a lot of spirit (much due to Tidus) which says alot more than some other games in the franchise. Vaan was a fuckin duck. Ashe was a bitch and doesn't come close to Tidus as a character.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> past all that damn loading and slow ass battles



What Suikoden? Sounds like IV... we refer to that as the crap Suikoden. But I, II and V (haven't played III yet), I never found the loading times to be especially long and the battles are generally very fast (mainly because you'd just use free will for most normal battles, only harder battles required a strategy really)

Mind you, this can depend on what characters your using and how you have them set up to, but in all my time on those games I never found the battles slow.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 12, 2008)

It wasn't really the battles that were slow, it was just getting thru the lil flash when a random encounter happened, then each party member and enemy comin up one at a time, then when u finish, u'll see the prince running on the corner while saying loading. I tried my best to deal with it because i really enjoyed the story and characters and look of the game along with the war battles and cinematic fights....but i said fuck it after a while. LO is same way. Dunno how i finished that one.

It should become jrpg law...That if u have random encounters in the game, make them shits load fast as hell and allow the ability to skip any sorts of intros.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, I get you. Yeah, I can't deny it's annoying, but the game itself is too good for that to bug me much.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Vann was the main character , thats why every one h ates 12,  he wasn't important to the story at all  and yet he was the guy u were always stuck with, and even then Ashe sucks to
> 
> Tidus gets a bad wrap cause he was a nice guy to be around and thats  apparently unappealing in a lead role [for JRPGS any way]



I still count ashe as the main character, story mainly revolves around her. 

And Tidus was footy, his speeches were LOL bad, his design was LOL bad, his story was dumb and the ending of FF10 was by far the worst ending to any rpg I've played. And I've played quite alot. 

FF10 all around was a huge disappointment, lucky for me i enjoyed the battle system. 

Again this isn't about ff. This is about all the other series out there. 

Like last remnant, can't wait for that


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I still count ashe as the main character, story mainly revolves around her.
> 
> And Tidus was footy, his speeches were LOL bad, his design was LOL bad, his story was dumb and the ending of FF10 was by far the worst ending to any rpg I've played. And I've played quite alot.
> 
> ...



ahh i see u have no taste

[also the ending of ff10 is one of the few endings in a Game that manage to bring grown men to tears]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ahh i see u have no taste
> 
> [also the ending of ff10 is one of the few endings in a Game that manage to bring grown men to tears]



Well then your a pussy and don't know a good story from a shit one *FF10*  < I laugh but don't misunderstand. FF10 story was not sad, AT ALL. It had a terrible ending after a very long fucking drawn out last battle.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well then your a pussy and don't know a good story from a shit one *FF10*  < I laugh but don't misunderstand. FF10 story was not sad, AT ALL. It had a terrible ending after a very long fucking drawn out last battle.



every final fantasy is like that, hell every square enix game is like that, and i wasn't talking about me.

 their were tons of  players that cried at the end of FF10


, the story was win, and good enough to get a sequel, wheres the true ff7 sequel hmmm oh their isnt one, weirs the FF6 sequel, their isnt any


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't see how people dislike FF12 so much, at least it was a break from the old "Main boy meets main girl or vice-versa. RAH RAH fight the power that's taking over the world/kingdom in an attempt to control/just use/destroy it with a focus on the characters instead of the world."



FF7 has like 50 sequels and prequels. FFIV has a cell phone sequel iirc.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't see how people dislike FF12 so much, at least it was a break from the old "Main boy meets main girl or vice-versa. RAH RAH fight the power that's taking over the world/kingdom in an attempt to control/just use/destroy it with a focus on the characters instead of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> FF7 has like 50 sequels and prequels. FFIV has a cell phone sequel iirc.



how exactly is ff12 difrent?

Vann meets ashe, they are litarly fighting to stop an evil empire form takign over the world, and free their kingdom, 


FF7 has spin offs their is no FF7-2


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> how exactly is ff12 difrent?
> 
> Vann meets ashe, they are litarly fighting to stop an evil empire form takign over the world, and free their kingdom,


Because the world is more of the focus then the characters.




> FF7 has spin offs their is no FF7-2


Advent Children and Crisis Core count as true prequels/sequels. No matter how you slice it there is no difference between them an FFX-2. You also have a billion expansion packs for FFXI that continue the story. Final Fantasty Tactics Advance 1 and 2 and a few other in the FF series with true sequels.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> *Because the world is more of the focus then the characters.
> *
> 
> 
> Advent Children and Crisis Core count as true prequels/sequels. No matter how you slice it there is no difference between them an FFX-2. You also have a billion expansion packs for FFXI that continue the story. Final Fantasty Tactics Advance 1 and 2 and a few other in the FF series with true sequels.



not as much as people would like to believe

Story wise yes their prequels/and sequels but game wise no their not,  if a FF7-2 came out it would be billed as the first True sequel


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

^No, ff10-2 is a spin-off that just came right AFTER ff10. So now every sequel has to have a "2" for it to be a sequel. 

Shadow hearts covenant was a direct sequel to shadow hearts. Oh wait, why don't I see a "2" there...oh must not be the sequel....

Are you serious? 

Final fantasy 7: Crisis core and Final fantasy 7: DOC and Final fantasy 7: advent children are all sequels/prequels. They all take part in the story and they all link to Final fantasy 7 main story. So you're wrong here, so wrong it's not even funny. Final fantasy 7 has more spin-off's by far then 10. 10 had a spin-off simply because it was a huge successes on the playstation 2 and Final fantasy 11 was building at the time to be a MMO. So they wanted another Final fantasy to take it's place as a normal final fantasy.

BTW just so you know final fantasy 7-8 both outsold 10. So yes they are indeed more successful and arguable better then 10 by far. I believe so anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^No, ff10-2 is a spin-off that just came right AFTER ff10. So now every sequel has to have a "2" for it to be a sequel.
> 
> Shadow hearts covenant was a direct sequel to shadow hearts. Oh wait, why don't I see a "2" there...oh must not be the sequel....
> 
> ...



its different for most  franchises, FFX-2 was the first true sequel so its the example, it brings back the main character, its a direct continuation of the plot, and uses more or less the same plot

 FF7: DOC isnt a sequel its a spin off, its the very definition of a spin off [a crappy one at that], it  stars a secondary character, a new story , and the Entire genre has been replaced


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> its different for most  franchises, FFX-2 was the first true sequel so its the example, it brings back the main character, its a direct continuation of the plot, and uses more or less the same plot
> 
> FF7: DOC isnt a sequel its a spin off, its the very definition of a spin off [a crappy one at that], it  stars a secondary character, a new story , and the Entire genre has been replaced



It still takes events from FF7. Still uses the majority of the characters from FF7 in it, you just play a crappier character then most. But it's still a sequel. And yes it's a spin-off, so is ffx-2. It's a spin-off otherwise it would just be Final fantasy 11. 

FF10-2 was terrible anyway. Besides the battle system it had a worse story then 10.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It still takes events from FF7. Still uses the majority of the characters from FF7 in it, you just play a crappier character then most. But it's still a sequel. And yes it's a spin-off, so is ffx-2. It's a spin-off otherwise it would just be Final fantasy 11.
> 
> *FF10-2 was terrible anyway. Besides the battle system it had a worse story then 10*.



u must not like girls XD


Spin offs can  take events form the main series, Joanie love Chachi did, Angle Links did, Wolverine dose

FFX-2 Still featured one of the main characters form the first game [it was as much about Yuna as it was about Tidus]


----------



## Masurao (Oct 12, 2008)

10-2 was a bunch of blatant fan service.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> 10-2 was a bunch of blatant fan service.



Pfft, only one hot spring scene in the entire game noooo it wasn't


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't give a darn, i hated ff10-2 just because it was a female cast. I'm sexist when it comes to my games and anime. Something cRAZY good better overwhelm for me to overlook the charlie angels bullshit.

And u gotta be a fool to think FF12 was more about the characters compared to the other FF games....that shit had the worst character development and involvement ever. Square was forced to make a shitty DS sequel to actual give some characters a chance to 'shine'. It was a boring political story drenched in diction that charles dickens couldn't bear to listen to, and 2 hour dungeons that kept any of the few story elements seperated so that u forget wtf the point of the game is. lame ass boss. shoulda went the high road and have u fight the gods.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Enough about ff people. 

Talking about WRPG now. Fallout 3 and fable 2. Not battle....i will be loving both


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Enough about ff people.
> 
> Talking about WRPG now. Fallout 3 and fable 2. Not battle....i will be loving both



my friend is all pissed cause fall outs a fps now


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Well to bad for you're friend. It looks badass to me


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow Persona 3 is long. I'm in 60+ hours and still not done.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> my friend is all pissed cause fall outs a fps now



I would be too. Its like everything is being catered to these fps nut fuckers.

...Korea makes games?


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2008)

Is Fallout 3 really a FPS now...?


----------



## Lucius (Oct 13, 2008)

you play in first person. but its a RPG^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is Fallout 3 really a FPS now...?



It's a first person RPG. With Guns.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> To put it bluntly... because Suikoden V was a great game
> 
> We're not going to agree here anyhow, but, you present your arguments well, I'll give you that. Suikoden as a series has it's appeal more in the actual story than the main character's role in it anyhow, the main character is like, as the stories all state, the guide for the 108 Stars of Destiny to unite. Maybe the main character is more of an onlooker (but I still think moments like the main character of the original killing his father, and in V, the Prince saving Lyon by killing Dolph show that's not just the case), it doesn't really take away from the main appeal to Suikoden, that is a rich plot involving war, politics and magic, and dammit, you get your own castle. That's the coolest thing in RPGs



I agree, suikoden 5 was a great game, not because of the endings if you're not rude to Lym but because of the other things you said. (even though it's battle system was kinda over-simplified)

Suikoden is more about the world like you said than the characters, and like i said before i loved it. I just had this problem with the prince not being as an integral part to the happenings as i'm used of my RPG chars being. Hell in the endings where Lyon is saved he doesn't do it, it's that lady in white the one who revives her.



> People hated Tidus due to that fucking dreadful laughing scene, which also sucks ass in Japanese.



Dunno, it somehow didn't affect me at all. Sure it wasn't passionate or epic...but i somehow got the humor and slight romantic overtones intended. Isn't it pretty shallow to dislike a char based on a scene where he's even not being serious though? 

I mean how better do you think a macho uber dude would take all of his being being a dream? Cloud would have started cutting himself, hell Sephiroth who is generally speaking the most respected FF char took his being a tool used for his genes by shinra so hard that he banished the whole world...and Tidus who not only took his being a dream of a died civilization with no life of his own and fake memories in stride but actually used it in a positive way is to be hated? Puhhhlease.

It seems to me that if you don't massacre a few thousand people no matter how epic your character is he won't be liked much...which is stupid.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2008)

Crystalis FTW!

​


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't see fallout as a total shooter. The old games were shooters to in which you take turns. So now that you don't have to stand there and watch them shoot it's not a RPG? There's still a whole rpg thing with states, level ups, armor, items, and not to mention a turn based aiming system. It's still a rpg, just shooting too. 

@Dreikoo - No more FF talk or Donkey will delete post. And for the record tidus sucks dick cause he has a shit personality with a shit story, with a even shitter design. I don't care if he killed one person or a million, he still sucks. That's all on that


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I don't see fallout as a total shooter. The old games were shooters to in which you take turns. So now that you don't have to stand there and watch them shoot it's not a RPG? There's still a whole rpg thing with states, level ups, armor, items, and not to mention a turn based aiming system. It's still a rpg, just shooting too.
> 
> @Dreikoo - No more FF talk or Donkey will delete post. And for the record tidus sucks dick cause he has a shit personality with a shit story, with a even shitter design. I don't care if he killed one person or a million, he still sucks. That's all on that



Tidus has a better personalty then cloud and squall combined


hey dose any body know if that Sonic RPg was a Bomb or not?


----------



## Akira (Oct 13, 2008)

Enough with the FF talk.


I think the Sonic RPG did infact bomb, I thought it was underrated too


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Enough with the FF talk.
> 
> 
> I think the Sonic RPG did infact bomb, I thought it was underrated too



wow not even bioware can save sonic


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

RPG didn't bomb. 75% isn't bad. But yeah it was no AAA like bioware can do.


----------



## Akira (Oct 13, 2008)

^Noooo I didn't mean in terms of review scores I meant for sales. I thought that's what Zen-aku meant.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2008)

what else has level 5 done?

so fallout is gonna be a first person rpg, what something like kings field or shadow tower?

crystalis eh, nintendo does have some good rpgs, but i think they are really hampered by their graphics, they dont have that same nostalgia feeling you get from the super nintendo graphics


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

^Rogue Galaxy, dark cloud, DQ8. 

And yeah fallout will be like oblivion but also have a nice freeze attack thingy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2008)

^ah that explains why level 5 gets a lot of hype


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ah that explains why level 5 gets a lot of hype



Sarcasem right


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Sarcasem right



How is that sarcasm? All those games sold well and scores are above 85%.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

yea i was serious dark cloud is considered and is a very good franchise, with DC 2 being especially good, rogue galaxy only got positive reviews last i heard, and you cant exactly fuck up a dragon warrior game


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 14, 2008)

Mass Effect = win. Blasting people in the face with a shotgun loaded with Hammerhead rounds while the hot Asari chick throws black holes everywhere = awesome.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 14, 2008)

o:

the fighting starts a bit later in the video


----------



## Ungod (Oct 14, 2008)

Elder Scrolls series is probably my favorite roleplaying series... it's open-ended nature is just way too appealing. Oblivion is shockingly pretty sometimes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

what do people think about fable?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2008)

Overhyped and not delivering at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

ouch thats harsh, but it did good enough to merit a sequel 
plus what else was really out on the original xbox rpgwise


----------



## Lucius (Oct 14, 2008)

knights of the old republic


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

^i havent played a SW games since shadows of the empire
by my count xbox original also has morrowind, but its slim pickings


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Wow Persona 3 is long. I'm in 60+ hours and still not done.


 Well played. I haven't been able to touch it for about 2 weeks. I've been quite busy recently. Seems that even though I had several weeks of a headstart, you'll beat me to the finish.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 14, 2008)

I rather enjoyed Sudeki on the original Xbox. It was a tight, fun little action RPG and really a sequel on the 360 could definitely build and improve on it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what do people think about fable?



1 was WAY too short...12 hours storymode? Seriously? I was like 60 years old in the game before even noticing...and i expected so much more deep and detailed stuff in it. 

I'm not getting 2 till i read it lasts a minimum of 40 hours.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> 1 was WAY too short...12 hours storymode? Seriously? I was like 60 years old in the game before even noticing...and i expected so much more deep and detailed stuff in it.
> 
> I'm not getting 2 till i read it lasts a minimum of 40 hours.



If fable 2 is 40 hours I wouldn't buy it 

Fable 1 was a cool game, that i didn't let hype get to me. I enjoyed it for what it was and lost chapters def added some great features.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what do people think about fable?



Fun game, didn't live up to the hype but few games do. Worth buying now since it's really cheap.


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> If fable 2 is 40 hours I wouldn't buy it


Yeah, you don't like long games, some others do. Like me. My attention span isn't that short.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 14, 2008)

I really hate short RPGs, not getting Fable 2 if it's less than 20-30 hours.

50-60++ would be preferred.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

40 hours isn't long people...it's a bare minimum for any game wished to be called an RPG.

100+ hours is long.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> 40 hours isn't long people...it's a bare minimum for any game wished to be called an RPG.
> 
> 100+ hours is long.



40 hours alone for a story is long for me. Persona 3 hitting 45 hours just becomes stale. I beat every final fantasy in less then 40 hours *not including sidequest and not FF12, got bored when i hit 40 hours* I beat every WRPG i played which true, isn't much but mass effect, jade empire, kotor 1-2, oblivion, and i beat the majority of my JRPG too in less then 40, which is alot of JRPG. 

Sorry with school, work, friends, and so on a 40 hour game loses it's appeal around 35 hours for me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 40 hours alone for a story is long for me. Persona 3 hitting 45 hours just becomes stale. I beat every final fantasy in less then 40 hours *not including sidequest and not FF12, got bored when i hit 40 hours* I beat every WRPG i played which true, isn't much but mass effect, jade empire, kotor 1-2, oblivion, and i beat the majority of my JRPG too in less then 40, which is alot of JRPG.
> 
> Sorry with school, work, friends, and so on a 40 hour game loses it's appeal around 35 hours for me.



If you did that, esp with somewhat modern (psx and after) Jrpgs, you missed a whole lot of the experience, of what makes em good. I remember beating FFX in like 44 hours...and that was in just one weekend, Friday evening till Sunday night, you don't really need to sacrifice your "work" "friends" or "school" to play a 40 hour long game.

Persona 3 is gonna be around 60 hours minimum, my first playthrough with only some of everything in it done was around 80, +30 hours if you add FES and that's a good thing. P3 is epic, the story in it alone makes it worth the time. 


The shortest Jrpg i ever played was Grandia 3 i think, which too was over 40 hours long on just story mode. It didn't really have all that many sidequests to do in it, hell i didn't even look for them when i played it, you must really rush through your games if grandia 3 lasted less than 40 hours for you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

What i look for in RPGs, both JRPG and WRPG is story. I play through the story, not the extra stuff like weapons and money and so on. And i beat ff10 in 37 hours and some minutes with all legendary weapons and every summon and i didn't "Rush" through it or use cheats. I just don't look around every little spot on a map because i know what i want, the story. Not some piece of weapon that i can just get a better one in the next place. 

Now i have played FF7 for a little over 40 hours and never really got bored of it. So i guess i don't mind 40 hours of story but over 50 is just to long. I haven't played a RPG with a story so good for over 45 hours yet. Half the shit they can cut out and make the story fit better without the extra "Go find him, go get her, go see him, go help her" bullshit.

And i had 25 hours in grandia 3, and i was at the final boss. And that's WITH leaving my game on for a hour while i went out. So really it's like 24 hours. Not really rushing at all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What i look for in RPGs, both JRPG and WRPG is story. I play through the story, not the extra stuff like weapons and money and so on. And i beat ff10 in 37 hours and some minutes with all legendary weapons and every summon and i didn't "Rush" through it or use cheats. I just don't look around every little spot on a map because i know what i want, the story. Not some piece of weapon that i can just get a better one in the next place.
> 
> Now i have played FF7 for a little over 40 hours and never really got bored of it. So i guess i don't mind 40 hours of story but over 50 is just to long. I haven't played a RPG with a story so good for over 45 hours yet. Half the shit they can cut out and make the story fit better without the extra "Go find him, go get her, go see him, go help her" bullshit.
> 
> And i had 25 hours in grandia 3, and i was at the final boss. And that's WITH leaving my game on for a hour while i went out. So really it's like 24 hours. Not really rushing at all.



You had all legendary weapons upgraded on FFX 37 hours into the game? I find that hard to believe. (if you mean just having em, that doesn't mean much since they're completely useless when sealed and doesn't require any considerable effort to be obtained, unlocking is the actual important process)

And yeah i suppose you're indeed rushing these games but in a different way, you don't rush the story you just rush the game. Doing all those sidequests, getting every cool weapon and skill along the way is also super fun. Sure you'll get a better weapon in the next city but you won't get a weapon as cool as that one sword you find at a random dungeon. Even if there's gonna be a better one in the end that curved dragon blade or w/e will still remain in your heart with fond memories about it.


And i felt like i rushed grandia 3 with a bit over 40 hours...i can't quite fathom how you did that 25 hour miracle...you must literally not look anywhere and just go from checkpoint to story event to story event all the time...which is basically what rushing means.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Except like i said all that extra stuff doesn't effect my gaming. I don't remember a weapon I obtained in a dungeon i remember cloud's arrival, tidus shitty kissing scene, squall's crappy opening fighting scene. I don't remember that i obtained a weapon in a chest that's 10 minutes out of the way  

We look for different things in rpgs. If I'm rushing I'd call what you're doing a waste of time. But i rather not call each others method of playing anything but playing the game in a different fashion.


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> We look for different things in rpgs. If I'm rushing I'd call what you're doing a waste of time. But i rather not call each others method of playing anything but playing the game in a different fashion.


That I'll agree on.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Except like i said all that extra stuff doesn't effect my gaming. I don't remember a weapon I obtained in a dungeon i remember cloud's arrival, tidus shitty kissing scene, squall's crappy opening fighting scene. I don't remember that i obtained a weapon in a chest that's 10 minutes out of the way
> 
> We look for different things in rpgs. If I'm rushing I'd call what you're doing a waste of time. But i rather not call each others method of playing anything but playing the game in a different fashion.



What i'm doing is simply completing what the game makers have put in the game, in that sense not completing everything or even purposefully ignoring stuff that require minuscule effort to obtain (such as finding treasure chests in dungeons) is rushing the game.

You couldn't call my style "wasting time" since as much as it is not a waste when you do those tasks in other genres it also is not a waste in RPGs, you could call the whole RPG genre a time-dump i suppose, you wouldn't be the first. But no, my way of playing is the way intended by the genre and the game-developers and doing less than that is rushing to some small or large extent depending on what you leave undone. I didn't upgrade every weapon in FFX, fully upgrading onion knight by jumping 200 consecutive thunderbolts in the planes did indeed feel like a waste to me, in that sense i too rushed it in some extent. 

Also what the hell was shitty about the kissing scene in 10? You're sounding more and more like a zealot when it comes to ffx lol. That scene was amazing on both a graphical, artistic and emotional level.

Same goes for VIIIs opening, it's by far my fav opening ever, the amazing song, the whole scene with his cut being inflicted, the angel feathers turning black from white...i didn't see anything in it to NOT be amazed about. Also for it's time the graphics were utmost perfection.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> What i'm doing is simply completing what the game makers have put in the game, in that sense not completing everything or even purposefully ignoring stuff that require minuscule effort to obtain (such as finding treasure chests in dungeons) is rushing the game.
> 
> You couldn't call my style "wasting time" since as much as it is not a waste when you do those tasks in other genres it also is not a waste in RPGs, you could call the whole RPG genre a time-dump i suppose, you wouldn't be the first. But no, my way of playing is the way intended by the genre and the game-developers and doing less than that is rushing to some small or large extent depending on what you leave undone. I didn't upgrade every weapon in FFX, fully upgrading onion knight by jumping 200 consecutive thunderbolts in the planes did indeed feel like a waste to me, in that sense i too rushed it in some extent.
> 
> ...



rpg's are pretty big and have a variety of things in them. Its a bit much to say ur way is the intended way. I'm sure they also consider people who just find rpg's to be their interactive novels and want some story instead of every item. I'll have to cosign  crazy on this one dude.

And yes VIII opening was the shit. if u don't/didn't like it....u got issues. Back then it was like the best thing i've ever seen in gaming.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> rpg's are pretty big and have a variety of things in them. Its a bit much to say ur way is the intended way. I'm sure they also consider people who just find rpg's to be their interactive novels and want some story instead of every item. I'll have to cosign  crazy on this one dude.
> 
> And yes VIII opening was the shit. if u don't/didn't like it....u got issues. Back then it was like the best thing i've ever seen in gaming.



But i'm like that too, the main reason i play my RPGs is for the book you get to act-out feel they have...but i think the items being in the game and being obtainable is enough proof that your job is to obtain them. Games with multiple endings revealing these endings (with the true ending being the harder one to obtain) only when you collect every little thing state as much quite solidly.

For example if you play suikoden 5 the way in which you skip a lot of detailed collecting and sidequesting the end will be a very very sad end that involves the main female lead dying and the main guy leaving never to be seen again while the good ending is the exact opposite...you can't say that it's ok to play it in a way that will reveal that extremely saddening ending is the way the game was intended to be played.


And yep, totally agree on that one, i got goosebumps when i first saw it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2008)

The thing I'm starting to hate about Jrpgs is the constant grinding. In P3 I'm leveling up so I can get access to a new area where I can level up more.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> What i'm doing is simply completing what the game makers have put in the game, in that sense not completing everything or even purposefully ignoring stuff that require minuscule effort to obtain (such as finding treasure chests in dungeons) is rushing the game.
> 
> You couldn't call my style "wasting time" since as much as it is not a waste when you do those tasks in other genres it also is not a waste in RPGs, you could call the whole RPG genre a time-dump i suppose, you wouldn't be the first. But no, my way of playing is the way intended by the genre and the game-developers and doing less than that is rushing to some small or large extent depending on what you leave undone. I didn't upgrade every weapon in FFX, fully upgrading onion knight by jumping 200 consecutive thunderbolts in the planes did indeed feel like a waste to me, in that sense i too rushed it in some extent.
> 
> ...



You're way is not the "right" way, it's a certain way. I got just as much enjoyment out of the story of a JRPG then anyone else without wasting my time getting extra items and bullshit things that don't effect the most important thing IMO, the actual STORY. 

Some games offer other endings to doing certain things and if i want a certain ending I'll get those things. Otherwise i don't see the point of wasting time exploring when i can get on with, again, the most important thing in RPGS for me is the story. 

You obviously have fun exploring, finding new items, that stay in your memory, i don't really give a flying shit about that  I care what happens to these characters I'm playing as or created. Not if they get a sword that does 27 damage instead of 24. If the item has a purpose towards the story i may do. If i really want to stretch the game out I'll do them. Or if i wanna make a bet with a friend which is the only reason I even did the god awful minigame of hell for tidus legendary weapon *oh you know what spawn of hell game i'm talking about* then i'll do it. But above all else i care for the story and it's why i can play rpgs now days and have these nice stories without putting 45+ hours in it. Except shin megami, cause those just can't be beat in my time range. 

And i hated the intro to FF8. Nice graphics didn't save for a weak looking battle against two school kids. FF8 lucky got better as it went on and i actually began to enjoy the story. Where's ff10 had the opposite effect. And no that kissing scene wasn't romantic or done well. It was corny and i laughed it was so bad. Then i showed my two other friends and they laughed cause it was a joke. Sorry i don't find kissing under water and floating around artistic or romantic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Also what the hell was shitty about the kissing scene in 10? You're sounding more and more like a zealot when it comes to ffx lol. That scene was amazing on both a graphical, artistic and emotional level.



Did you play some unreleased version of FFX? That scene was so...flat.

Lame camera angles for an FMV that belongs in The Little Mermaid which only had graphics for it.

And that AWFUL fucking theme song for the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did you play some unreleased version of FFX? That scene was so...flat.
> 
> Lame camera angles for an FMV that belongs in The Little Mermaid which only had graphics for it.
> 
> And that AWFUL fucking theme song for the game.



Thank you. Like what fucking scene are they watching? One i watched was LOL bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

i have mixed opinions i prefer longer rpgs around 50-100 hrs, but there are some games like ff 1-5 that spending 25 hours on was a little much, and then there are some shorter ones that are still good despite being short PE

but i agree 37 hours seems suspect if you had the legendary weapons unlocked, and also you dont go out of your way to get weapons, that exactly what you had to do to get the legendary weapons in ffx, you had to go out of your way to get them, not to mention what you had to do to remove those lousy limiters


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did you play some unreleased version of FFX? That scene was so...flat.
> 
> Lame camera angles for an FMV that belongs in The Little Mermaid which only had graphics for it.
> 
> And that AWFUL fucking theme song for the game.





> Thank you. Like what fucking scene are they watching? One i watched was LOL bad.



Uhh...it was the Jp version...and the theme song was great actually.


I suppose i "got" the scene while you guys didn't...that's all i can say since i not only didn't laugh at it but i completely understood the whole thing. Weather you found it funny or not, i hope you can agree with me that it was at least meant to be taken seriously...weather that is achieved for you or not is not the point. 

When i feel that i felt what the scene was obviously meant to make me feel then i simply realize that the scene was well done and that everyone who didn't feel that way simply didn't get the scene...for whatever reason that may be.


Maybe i'm more romantic than the average fellow, maybe you two are too cynical about love or something, maybe since i'm Greek and not American i'm missing some innate American view of how love scenes should be...there could be a thousand reasons for this...what i know is like how you say you enjoy the story and not the grinding and collecting all items...i enjoyed that scene as much as every other good scene...it's one of my top CGI scenes of X actually.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2008)

I doubt it has anything to do with American's and their lack of "romance".

That type of stuff is fine in games if it is genuine. I did not see a lick of genuine love interest in any form in X. It seemed more like main male + main female = omg lets make it a love interest, which happens in nearly any and every anime that has a vagina and a penis.

That cliche ruins games. IV pulls it off well, even if they don't fucking whore out the lol love part of it.

I didn't like the story, though, I thought it was lame and stock. It felt like a storyline worthy of being put in the average bin on the Dreamcast. Hell, I think the game doesn't deserve to be listed as a large game for the PS2 at all.

All it has, at least for me, is an interesting combat system. I only liked a select few characters.

MGS4 has a better touch of a love interest than FFX ever did.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

which theme song, i actually like both 1000 words and real emotion, theyre pretty good imo

^lol at the argument of romance in a video game though, i think its best not to expect anything that grand from anime/manga/video/or movies in that cateogory

btw rumor has it that the playable demo of ff13 that comes with ACC will be as long as the movie itself - according to anime insider


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with American's and their lack of "romance".
> 
> That type of stuff is fine in games if it is genuine. I did not see a lick of genuine love interest in any form in X. It seemed more like main male + main female = omg lets make it a love interest, which happens in nearly any and every anime that has a vagina and a penis.
> 
> ...



I can understand that, but you see, when i played it i hadn't already seen 140 other anime with simmilar love representations, it was actually relatively new to me. 

And you must have missed the whole story of X-2 or something since that whole game was based on the love existing in X...how many games can base a whole storyline off of something like that.


And MGS4 was more realistic with it's representation, more mature, not schoolkids who just have each other but adults that are damaged in some way and with multiple layers. Not exactly comparable with FF's version but i agree certainly deeper.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2008)

X-2 had a shitty story, so please excuse me from forgetting that games existence. I hate stop-and-go RPG's with main plot points being split apart by detours.

Maybe that's why I dislike Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> X-2 had a shitty story, so please excuse me from forgetting that games existence. I hate stop-and-go RPG's with main plot points being split apart by detours.
> 
> Maybe that's why I dislike Kingdom Hearts II



Nah, it's the pathetic difficulty and button mashing > the difficulty of the game i bet .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2008)

That, too.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have mixed opinions i prefer longer rpgs around 50-100 hrs, but there are some games like ff 1-5 that spending 25 hours on was a little much, and then there are some shorter ones that are still good despite being short PE
> 
> but i agree 37 hours seems suspect if you had the legendary weapons unlocked, and also you dont go out of your way to get weapons, that exactly what you had to do to get the legendary weapons in ffx, you had to go out of your way to get them, not to mention what you had to do to remove those lousy limiters



Read my whole post. I did it as a bet of who can get the legendary weapons first. 

@drekio - yeah alot of games "TRY" to make a romantic plot. But FF10 was just so bad. It may of been because like you said you didn't view enough movies, animes, games, books or whatever the reason is. But even when i was 15 or whatever playing it i laughed at it. And now 19, going on 20, i still laugh at how dumb the scene is. And i saw it in both english and japanese, so dub or jap doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, it's the pathetic difficulty and button mashing > the difficulty of the game i bet .



Nah, the pacing is what really hurt the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Nah, the pacing is what really hurt the game.


Yeah it's this. 

I for one give two shits about difficulty in a game. Hard or easy, as long as it's fun. I also liked the combat tons better in Kh2. But man the pacing sucked. And the main story was a bore. I liked the disney worlds more then the square worlds.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah it's this.
> 
> I for one give two shits about difficulty in a game. Hard or easy, as long as it's fun. I also liked the combat tons better in Kh2. But man the pacing sucked. And the main story was a bore. I liked the disney worlds more then the square worlds.



It was Disney worlds, and new worlds. No Square worlds.

The game went like this:
- Critical world plot
- Detour plot for 3 worlds
- Return to main plot
- Return to detour
- Return to main plot
- Return to detour
- Return to main plot
- FINALLY give the worlds a purpose
- Enter final world
- Enjoy yaoi final battle/conclusion

What's worse than that is people think Kingdom Hearts II is one of the *greatest games ever made*.

That is insulting. Period.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2008)

I meant plot worlds. I liked disney ones more.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2008)

i tend to just skim post when they reach a certain length, oh well

i think ill take a little break from rpgs and try dead space, it looks really creepy and teh stuff i ve seen it can give re a run for its money


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 15, 2008)

KH2 Final Mix was fun as hell. Fighting all the Org members and Xehanort Keyblader was some tough shit. Story could have been good but it was executed poorly. I actually think it is good....its just that it really is only supposed to span like 4 hours lol. But they had to add in a shitload of filler or else it was robbery. Cause that game was short as shit.

music is wonderful too.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 15, 2008)

i though kh2 was a decent game but definately not the best game ever. 
the gameplay was better then the 1st one in my opinon but they made the fights way to easy and predictable with the action trigger command thing and drive. summons still crap, magic still crap.

kh2 was way too short and doesnt have much replay value or anything after the main story. you can make all the weapons and whatever, get that secret kh3 preview ending and make a crazy ship but thats all thats left for after. not gonna play final mix for fun or to get ready for the next game if it ever comes out


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2008)

KH2 was fun, reminded me of Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2008)

the gundam dynasty warriors game looked kinda fun, i mean you get the mass fighting of dynasty warriors with gundam characters

hey, just to let everybody know, an eternal sonata demo is up on psn if you are unsure about the game (not rpg related, but bioshock demo up as well, along with a free down of an alternative suit for dead space - obsidian suit)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> KH2 was fun, reminded me of Dynasty Warriors.



Please, don't remind me.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 15, 2008)

All I have to say on Kingdom Hearts is that Square raped my childhood. Fuck them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

How so? They faithfully intertwined most of the movies plots into the games.

Save for The Nightmare Before Christmas and Hercules.

I don't think the Disney worlds were raped, but the series at large. It lost the charm and sense of adventure the first game had and become this typical Nomura vomit that gets overplayed, overpraised, and cosplayed on a consistent basis.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 15, 2008)

Honestly, because Squaresoft should have done Kingdom Hearts as Disney only. Intorducing their vomit inducing designs just dragged the whole thing down, and Squaresoft don't have a 1/10th of the credibility that Disney's past (lets leave the modern Disney that let this shit happen out) has. Really it just came across as a pathetic fan fiction.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2008)

To me KH was not a disney thing at all, it was just Sora's story. He just happened to have some gimmicky disney stuff in there as a marketing trick but the really cool stuff was involving him, rikku, the organization, the history of the keyblades and things of that sort. 


Also KH did something i previously considered impossible, it made mickey actually seem cool....really cool. If it managed to do that it simply can't be all bad .


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Honestly, because Squaresoft should have done Kingdom Hearts as Disney only. Intorducing their vomit inducing designs just dragged the whole thing down, and Squaresoft don't have a 1/10th of the credibility that Disney's past (lets leave the modern Disney that let this shit happen out) has. Really it just came across as a pathetic fan fiction.



Hey, lots of Modern Disney stuff is cool. The Emperors New Groove was great.

I only hope KH doesn't inspire an anime, it would break my heart to see Simba move in anyway other than fluidly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> To me KH was not a disney thing at all, it was just Sora's story. He just happened to have some gimmicky disney stuff in there as a marketing trick but the really cool stuff was involving him, rikku, the organization, the history of the keyblades and things of that sort.
> 
> 
> Also KH did something i previously considered impossible, it made mickey actually seem cool....really cool. If it managed to do that it simply can't be all bad .



Is that why the two most popular upcoming KH games don't even star Sora? 

They Disney stuff, save for KHI, has been done better and done before. All I have to say is one word:

Capcom


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> To me KH was not a disney thing at all, it was just Sora's story. He just happened to have some gimmicky disney stuff in there as a marketing trick but the really cool stuff was involving him, rikku, the organization, the history of the keyblades and things of that sort.
> 
> 
> Also KH did something i previously considered impossible, it made mickey actually seem cool....really cool. If it managed to do that it simply can't be all bad .



Sora story was decent in 1. In KH2 his story was dumb and boring save the cool flashy moves you can do in the end. Disney worlds were more fun IMO.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> To me KH was not a disney thing at all, it was just Sora's story. He just happened to have some gimmicky disney stuff in there as a marketing trick but the really cool stuff was involving him, rikku, the organization, the history of the keyblades and things of that sort.



The only thing that made the KH series worthwhile was the nostalgia from playing through the disney movies, neither game had a good story...and the organization, what a bunch of ballyhoo over nothing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2008)

IMO KH wouldnt have been as good without the addition of Yuffie, cough, and the rest of the square cast they had, ive never cared for disney stuff (except for robin hood and sword in the stone) thats why i waited for so long to play the game - and square couldnt have done anything with disney's approval on top of it
-honestly this thread is the only place i have seen people hating on any of the KH games

but on another note, i played the ES demo, i must say the battle system is a little werid at first because it basically combines real time with turn based; not to mention some of the enemies are kinda hard at first, stupid giant onion killed off 2 of my characters before i even had a chance to move


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> IMO KH wouldnt have been as good without the addition of Yuffie, cough, and the rest of the square cast they had, ive never cared for disney stuff (except for robin hood and sword in the stone) thats why i waited for so long to play the game - and square couldnt have done anything with disney's approval on top of it
> -*honestly this thread is the only place i have seen people hating on any of the KH games*
> 
> but on another note, i played the ES demo, i must say the battle system is a little werid at first because it basically combines real time with turn based; not to mention some of the enemies are kinda hard at first, stupid giant onion killed off 2 of my characters before i even had a chance to move



You'll notice that more and more people don't follow the mass these days.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -honestly this thread is the only place i have seen people hating on any of the KH games



Really? I've expressed my views on the series quite a few times on this forum.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2008)

^ok on these forums

-and by the way im tired of this, oh look at me im a badass because i dont follow the massess, well in a way you do - the so-called non conformist is now such a big group, that its really like a mass of its own
-and another thing, sometimes the mass likes something because its actually good, 
it be one thing if the opinion on KH game just from people who only play games now and then, but both hardcore gamers, and hardcore rpg players tend to like the series

-i dont have problem with you saying you dont like the game, but to call it a bad or crappy game - that shows you have a long way to go (the enlightened man can even respect that which he does not favor)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ok on these forums
> 
> -and by the way im tired of this, oh look at me im a badass because i dont follow the massess, well in a way you do - the so-called non conformist is now such a big group, that its really like a mass of its own
> -and another thing, sometimes the mass likes something because its actually good,
> ...



uh you missed my point completely. I don't agree with "hate on it cause it's popular" shit either. And i don't hate KH 1-2 i just think there good games, nothing more or less. 

I'm saying that don't be surprised when people don't agree with the mass that kingdom hearts of final fantasy are teh best series out there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -honestly this thread is the only place i have seen people hating on any of the KH games



Use the internet more, deary.

KH fanboys are as bad as FFVII fanboys in the eyes of most gamers.

KH II is a shallow game, and anybody who played it can easily notice that.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Use the internet more, deary.
> 
> KH fanboys are as bad as FFVII fanboys in the eyes of most gamers.
> 
> KH II is a shallow game, and anybody who played it can easily notice that.




I only like the first one, KH2 just didnt cut it for me, neither did the GBA one. I dont really see why people like KH2 so much and even say its better than the first...


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> IMO KH wouldnt have been as good without the addition of Yuffie, cough, and the rest of the square cast they had, ive never cared for disney stuff



The whole point of KH is the Disney stuff . . .


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The whole point of KH is the Disney stuff . . .



Sadly some of us give a darn about them since the vast majority of them are used as filler. 

I got hooked to KH when i saw Riku vs. Sora in a commercial. I said i'd bear with the Disney and enjoy the ride. KH2 was even more enjoyable cause of all the extra non disney...luved the org and their music my gawd. And the fighting was  great. Battles hype as hell. LION KING (the only fuckin disney besides bambi that i care about).

Man I can't lie anymore....i felt a lil warm inside when hit with classic disney moments...but i still played for the non disney stuff which besides mickey was the dominant portion of the kh story. the hearts, xehanorts role in the universe.

I fucks with it. Don't get how folks hate it lol.

LIL MERMAID CAN GO TO HELL THOUGH!


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Sadly some of us give a darn about them since the vast majority of them are used as filler.
> 
> I got hooked to KH when i saw Riku vs. Sora in a commercial. I said i'd bear with the Disney and enjoy the ride. KH2 was even more enjoyable cause of all the extra non disney...luved the org and their music my gawd. And the fighting was  great. Battles hype as hell. LION KING (the only fuckin disney besides bambi that i care about).
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppj1nXkS4Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 16, 2008)

zomg that person got 2 goods! they fail


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 16, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -i dont have problem with you saying you dont like the game, but to call it a bad or crappy game - that shows you have a long way to go (the enlightened man can even respect that which he does not favor)



Sorry, wrong. An opinion worthy of respect is a reasoned one. If I find Kingdom Hearts crap (and I do), well I justified it already. 

I can also say the more the masses like something, the more crappy it tends to be, with rare exceptions. Things that the masses like they do because of the use of characteristics of wide appeal that are cynically employed in the product, that's what you call mass marketing and Squaresoft are experts at it, they know what can sell without necessarilly having to be good or artistic.

Of course, I'm generally believer in the mantra that the masses might be dumb, but individuals are not and usually have their reasons for liking something that are understandable. Because they can justify it to themselves and to others. Your thinking really has little place in today's world, it's modernist thinking, and this is post-modern culture. And frankly modernist thinking preaches freedom of thought and culture but always tried to stratify it on political value (and you are doing that, trying to claim because the masses like something, it must be good is quite a political statement). So yeah, I find that hypocritical, post-modernist thinking is far more compatible with freedom of though and culture.

And this has been your sociology lecture. But I felt that point ought to be made.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Sadly some of us give a darn about them since the vast majority of them are used as filler.
> 
> I got hooked to KH when i saw Riku vs. Sora in a commercial. I said i'd bear with the Disney and enjoy the ride. KH2 was even more enjoyable cause of all the extra non disney...luved the org and their music my gawd. And the fighting was  great. Battles hype as hell. LION KING (the only fuckin disney besides bambi that i care about).
> 
> ...


What the fuck, the org sucked dick dude. There story was terrible and nothing important about them. Waste of fucking characters. And i actually liked most of there designs. Then most of em die within 5 minutes of meeting them.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah they were wasted but i still luved some of them. Badass designs and fighting styles. I luv fighting them. The only ones worth a damn to the story were Xemnas/Xehanort/Ansem, Roxas, and Axel. The others were basically Kakuzu and Hidan. U like their personalities/Design for some reason or another but they're just badasses meant to die after causing headache.

Writers suck for not fully using them....but the org itself doesn't suck...Marluxia and SAIX are too cool for that shit. Besides, with them all practically being the same as Ansem their true selves or heartless forms are all possible things to play with in the future....all these damn spin offs and shit.

AND DAMN YOU CALAMITY!


----------



## MueTai (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok for SNES:

Star Ocean or Link to the Past.

Which shall I play?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 16, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Ok for SNES:
> 
> Star Ocean or Link to the Past.
> 
> Which shall I play?



If you can get the PSP remakes of the SO games. They look great.

Btw how's okami going?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 16, 2008)

id go with star ocean, after playing link to the past for 3rd time it really began showing its age. It was once my favorite link and i have it on snes and gameboy, but at this point id rate majora , ocarina, windwaker, and tp above it.
On the other hand, you can probably beat link in about a day, so maybe play both.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

link to the past...the only zelda game i've ever liked....well that and the gameboy advance game....speaking of gameboy, i'm bout to play pokemon diamond on this emulator lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 16, 2008)

Diamond is DS not gameboy. 


Seriously though, you should have been here a year and a half ago...the forums were bustling with pokemon activity...now it kinda died down...i doubt even platinum will do much for it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Diamond is DS not gameboy.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you should have been here a year and a half ago...the forums were bustling with pokemon activity...now it kinda died down...i doubt even platinum will do much for it.



lol i know that much...i was just saying the nintendo handheld mention reminded me of a nintendo handheld game.

....i can't believe they dropped Gameboy from the name though. Gameboy DS...is it that hard? Mention gameboy and the world thinks nintendo anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2008)

actually i havent heard much about the next pokemon release, the last one they had a big hoopla over was sapphire diamond, but even then it wasnt as big as the days of gold/silver/leaf

^at least nintendo dropped the name of dolphin, imagine if instead of the gamecube you had the nintendo dolphin, and then the wii would be the nintendo killer whale

this game needs a stateside release -


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 17, 2008)

Persona 2: Innocent Sin translation patch is out!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

What the fuck, is today national translation day?

Mother 3, now this?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn patch won't work on my version of the rom. >.<


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2008)

has anyone here played system shock 2?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> has anyone here played system shock 2?



I have. It's awesome, far better than Bioshock, or indeed most recent PC games.


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I have. It's awesome, far better than Bioshock, or indeed most recent PC games.



i heard Bioshock is pretty much a clone of System Shock 2


----------



## Akira (Oct 19, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i heard Bioshock is pretty much a clone of System Shock 2



Bioshock is easier and simpler, SS2 is a lot harder and in my opinion has a much better atmosphere. They are very similar in gameplay but I definetly prefer SS2, even though both games are very good.


----------



## Memos (Oct 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Bioshock is easier and simpler, SS2 is a lot harder and in my opinion has a much better atmosphere. They are very similar in gameplay but I definetly prefer SS2, even though both games are very good.



is there anywhere i could get a hold of SS2?

and will it run on Vista?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the fact that Bioshock was released almost 10 years after SS2 really shows how little gaming as a whole has moved forward the last 10 years.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2008)

^Not true. Some area's you simply can't upgrade much more then adding a few things here and there. But some have completely upgraded and getting much better. Third person action games for one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2008)

yea thats the reason i want to play it, because they said they basically took the combo fps with rpg element of bioshock from ss2


----------



## Barry. (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally finished Tales of Vesperia. Story lacked depth, but was an alrite game overall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2008)

Lennus II also came out recently. I'm sure nobody knows what that is though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2008)

^pretty much

^^so how would you compare vespira to symphonia

-does anyone know where to get war of genesis iii, other than a few hundred bucks off ebay


----------



## Barry. (Oct 23, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^pretty much
> 
> ^^so how would you compare vespira to symphonia
> 
> -does anyone know where to get war of genesis iii, other than a few hundred bucks off ebay



I never played Symphonia but compared to the rest of the Tales series, Vesperia held it's own.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2008)

^well ill def play it, im waiting for my local frys to drop the price on the limited edition to 60 first

by the by, i saw some , well its not new, but ive never seen it before, it was a ps2 harvest moon style rpg - i forgot the name, but the cover has a girl sitting under a tree, you see her face from the side, looked good enough to buy


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the shadowheart series on PS2. too bad the company that was responsible for them disbanded their gaming department.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2008)

^isnt shadow hearts a midway series, oh well someone else can pick it up, i think theres a few games that are series but have been made by different groups - grandia is one i think


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2008)

Star Ocean: First Departure is like hot sex on a plate, or I mean a PSP. ^.^ That and of course Fable 2... Until I got bored of Fable. D=


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Star Ocean: First Departure is like hot sex on a plate, or I mean a PSP. ^.^ That and of course Fable 2... Until I got bored of Fable. D=



I have had First Departure for a few days sitting there un-opened. I just remembered I had it today. I liked SO3, though the twist was bad. I'll probably enjoy this one too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2008)

i think ill finally get around to buying that 360 sometime this or next week, so ill have to pick up tov, lo, sf 3, culd saga, and operation darkness
im undecided if i should get eternal sonata and bioshock on ps3 or xbox 360
i do want the limited edition of bioshock though, and thats only on the 360


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 26, 2008)

Is Eternal Sonata any good? I'm thinking of getting that for the PS3.


----------



## Akira (Oct 26, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Is Eternal Sonata any good? I'm thinking of getting that for the PS3.



The 360 version is said to be good but not great, and the PS3 version is supposed to be better with some new content so I'd say its worth a purchase.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

I love JRPGs, but for some odd reason I don't want Eternal Sonata at all. >_<

WKC however...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> The 360 version is said to be good but not great, and the PS3 version is supposed to be better with some new content so I'd say its worth a purchase.


Sounds good. I'm in need of a new RPG to play so I'll most likely pick it up this week.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 26, 2008)

had no idea there was a limited edition of bio shock. But I say get it for the 360, however I don't know if the extra plasmids are available on the PS3.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

I just ordered Knights of the Old Republic I & II.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> had no idea there was a limited edition of bio shock. But I say get it for the 360, however I don't know if the extra plasmids are available on the PS3.



yea suprisingly this time around with the next gen systems there are quite a few limited edition that are actually that , they just slipped under the radar , the mass effect limited edition ive only seen in store a few times, and i havent seen the ninja gaiden sigma one in a while, the bioshock one comes in  a metal case with a plastic slip cover

ill prolly get the ps3 es or both, but i will say that after playing the demo a few times, it kind of feels eh, but then again we shouldnt judge anything just based on a few minutes of play

o and the valkyria chronicles demo is up as well on psn


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2008)

Do not get Eternal sonata unless your ready to sit through it instead of play the game. 


I mean the story is not bad , but damn those movies put me to sleep and soooo long / boring. The battle system was ok.


----------



## GsG (Oct 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I mean the story is not bad , but damn those movies put me to sleep and soooo long / boring. The battle system was ok.




At least it is not as bad as Xenosaga.  I would sometimes get popcorn because of how long the cut scenes were.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 26, 2008)

^i love that aspect about xenosaga, i remeber several scenes that were close to twenty minutes each - as long as the stories good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2008)

Its not about the length of the movies (though some reached 30 mins in length to 40 but most where 10 to 15) it was the fact that they were very uninspiring and boring.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2008)

i did get that kind of vibe watching the promo, and playing a little bit of the game, speaking of which is the ps3 version just a straight up port or did they actually add anything besides the french on the back of the cover


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2008)

Eternal Sonata was a fun game. 

Great combat.

Great music. 

Story had a nice premise, but damn they fucked up. It just came off very shallow. Its relatively short and truth be told it might have been better if they had alot more time for character development and interaction (but the developers might have fucked up in exectuting those anyways). So called love triangles were fail, and everything at the end seems so damn random. Truth be told it makes u feel as if u wasted ur time in the game and in ur life (seriously). 

I'm able to comprehend wtf happened and all the motifs and all but damnit that shit was not cool. The story i mean.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 27, 2008)

GsG said:


> At least it is not as bad as Xenosaga.  I would sometimes get popcorn because of how long the cut scenes were.



Yeah, the movies in Xenosaga tended to be too long sometimes. I was a fan of the series, but damn...it was ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i did get that kind of vibe watching the promo, and playing a little bit of the game, speaking of which is the ps3 version just a straight up port or did they actually add anything besides the french on the back of the cover



Straight up port minus a couple of extras that are "ok"


----------



## Akira (Oct 27, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i did get that kind of vibe watching the promo, and playing a little bit of the game, speaking of which is the ps3 version just a straight up port or did they actually add anything besides the french on the back of the cover



It's got two new playable characters and a new clothing system when you can change the costumes (I don't know to what extent though), but aside from that it's the same game.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm playing Eternal Sonata alongside with Dead Space right now. its actually a good combination^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm definitely going to get Eternal Sonata for the PS3 a little later but Valkyria Chronicles and The Last Remnant takes priority over it for now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2008)

wait so ES on ps3 have more features or less im confused , oh well, the easiest thing is just to get both copies, i mean ive already seen it drop to 20 new on xbox 360 anyway
i could see how this and dead space could balance themselves out


----------



## Akira (Oct 27, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait so ES on ps3 have more features or less im confused , oh well, the easiest thing is just to get both copies, i mean ive already seen it drop to 20 new on xbox 360 anyway
> i could see how this and dead space could balance themselves out



The PS3 has more features, but if you have an Xbox it isn't worth the full price. You should just wait until it drops a bit and get it on PS3 if you're keen on the extras, but if you aren't the core experience is still the same on 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2008)

The extra's are 2 characters and clothes for full price? o boy


----------



## Akira (Oct 27, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The extra's are 2 characters and clothes for full price? o boy



You never know, some people go crazy over stuff like that


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2008)

ah okay, well i rarely buy games at full price so thats not really an issue, if thats the case ill just get the 360 version now, and get the ps3 for my collection sometiem welll down the road
the clothes isnt a big deal, but extra characters aer kinda a nice bonus


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Radiata Stories
Star Ocean
Valkyrie Profiles
Chrono Trigger 
Phantasy Star
Vagrant Story
Skies of Arcadia 
Persona

Any fans here?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2008)

Persona, Chrono Trigger, and Star Ocean. Only 3 that I am attracted to on that list. *_*

I still haven't decided to buy the DS Port of CT, yet. I already have the PSX version which is pretty much the same.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Play Radiata Stories and Phantasy Star 4 as well as Vagrant Story, you will love me for it <3


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 27, 2008)

Radiata Stories, I remember that game being really funny...but I had to return it before I got that far into to.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Valkyrie Profile, Star Ocean and Radiata Stories really were mean to be enjoyed together XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol, I'll keep Radiata Stories in mind, I'm not too big on Valkyrie Profile, though.

I'm trying to finish Star Ocean FD. And someday, SOMEDAY, finish SMT Nocturne.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

The Persone series is better then Shin Megami, give those a miss >.> 

ITS NOT THE SAME THING BY THE WAY


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Persone series is better then Shin Megami, give those a miss >.>



Many a fan of SMT are heading to your house now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2008)

everyones played Ct by now, Vagrant story was interesting when i first played, i think it was one of the earlier games to play around with the battle system, but i do remeber being it kinda hard
i have all of the games on the list , but theres just so many games and so little time, but i do also remeber radiata stories being promsing int he fact that it was suikodenesque having something like 100 plus recruitable characters


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2008)

Radiata Stories was pretty awesome.  In the secrets, I couldn't beat that one angel valkyrie after Jack's father.

To anyone here, play Disgaea.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Many a fan of SMT are heading to your house now.


Thats fine, I have a gun to my head, their about to find out just of crazy Persona fans can get 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> everyones played Ct by now, Vagrant story was interesting when i first played, i think it was one of the earlier games to play around with the battle system, but i do remeber being it kinda hard
> i have all of the games on the list , but theres just so many games and so little time, but i do also remeber radiata stories being promsing int he fact that it was suikodenesque having something like 100 plus recruitable characters


Vagrant Stories battle system is what really pulled me towards it, so is the interesting characters and the great plot, I still feel its unfinished as a series though, SE better hurry up and appease the many fans  

I know right? I have stacks of unplayed games 
Suikoden 



PharaohAnubis said:


> Radiata Stories was pretty awesome.  In the secrets, I couldn't beat that one angel valkyrie after Jack's father.
> 
> To anyone here, play Disgaea.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Valkyrie joins your team after you beat her with Nibelung Valesti goodness in tow 



There is a few more secrets after Valkyrie too friend


----------



## Barry. (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys, quick question. Should I play Infinite Undiscovery? I'm lacking a RPG at the moment and it's still stittng here(read a review saying it's not all that good...).


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Hey guys, quick question. Should I play Infinite Undiscovery? I'm lacking a RPG at the moment and it's still stittng here(read a review saying it's not all that good...).



It's average. Doesn't do anything exceptionally well but at the same time isn't bad enough in any area to be unplayable or not enjoyable.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2008)

Infinite was really fun IMO. Some problems but well made overall.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2008)

It's tough to actually recommend buying IU but I enjoyed it. It just didn't feel complete.
A bunch of my friends really hate it though, but they can stfu and go back to playing CoD4.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2008)

as much as i wouldnt mind a VS sequel i first want a console sequel to PE II, what happened to the lovely Aya, and here very good looking younger sister 
-but yea it took me a little bit of time to work out the bs for VS
-well im halfway through Suikoden series and 3/4 done with FF, itll get done one of these days

^lolol, i have a good friend whose a complete cod4 monger, he thinks that except for 3, cod is like the greatest series of all time, i dont know, i have nothing against fps , but i never though they were anything that impressive, maybe with the exception of halo, and frontline

has anyone played too human, i remeber reading in a magzine that it was supposedly a "diablo 3" killer, then i laughed, and now all i hear are bad review after bad review


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2008)

Too human was pretty fun.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 28, 2008)

New Parasite Eve on PSP mang, (iirc)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2008)

How can there be a Diablo III killer if Diablo III isn't even out and Diablo II still hasn't been killed?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, yea i told a friend of mine about it , and he was like wtf man, the diablo 3 wont be out for another year, and then he was like wtf are they smoking only another game from blizzard will can top diablo 3

i thought it looked alright though, guess ill be waiting till it hits the bargain price now

^^ yea its been announced for a while the psp version, apparently there is either a trailer or pics with aya in a wedding dress (i remeber she was kinda chummy with the one guy in PE 2), something happens , game starts
but i dont like when major series get titles on handhelds that are actually relavent to the story , like Chain of Memories or Phantom Hourglass, especially with PE considering it skipped the whole ps2 system, i dont care how fun the handheld is , it will still give or take falter compared graphically to the console, and it cant fit as much content, and i wnat to play the game on a big ass tv screen , not a ffour by four inch note card screen; speaking of which im still wonderign when they plan to come out with the gameboy player equivalent for the ds


----------



## Quiet Storm (Oct 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Too human was pretty fun.



Too-human is ok.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It's average. Doesn't do anything exceptionally well but at the same time isn't bad enough in any area to be unplayable or not enjoyable.





crazymtf said:


> Infinite was really fun IMO. Some problems but well made overall.





The Drunken Monkey said:


> It's tough to actually recommend buying IU but I enjoyed it. It just didn't feel complete.
> A bunch of my friends really hate it though, but they can stfu and go back to playing CoD4.



Thanks for your opinion guys. I might end up playing it later on down the line.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 30, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Persone series is better then Shin Megami, give those a miss >.>
> 
> ITS NOT THE SAME THING BY THE WAY



This post is insane fail. 

A. Persona is Shin Megami Tensei, just as Devil Summoner and Digital Devil Saga are.

B. Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne is superior to them all. The main series are the top dogs, bitch.

Of course, as a whole, there's never been a bad game carrying the Shin Megami Tensei name. But some are definitely better than others.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 30, 2008)

is there a Shin Megami Tensei with the persona 3 art style? (except for persona 4)


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to pick up Valkyria Chronicles first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Akira (Oct 30, 2008)

Same here, looks like a must have. The demo was addictive as hell and the game just plain looks awesome, I'm loving the art style and graphics.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucius said:


> is there a Shin Megami Tensei with the persona 3 art style? (except for persona 4)



All of the PS2 SMT games have a similar artstyle, really. They just depict rather different sorts of designs based on what they are about.

Add me to the Valkyria Chronicles purchasers list.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^ yea its been announced for a while the psp version, apparently there is either a trailer or pics with aya in a wedding dress (i remeber she was kinda chummy with the one guy in PE 2), something happens , game starts
> but i dont like when major series get titles on handhelds that are actually relavent to the story , like Chain of Memories or Phantom Hourglass, especially with PE considering it skipped the whole ps2 system, i dont care how fun the handheld is , it will still give or take falter compared graphically to the console, and it cant fit as much content, and i wnat to play the game on a big ass tv screen , not a ffour by four inch note card screen; speaking of which im still wonderign when they plan to come out with the gameboy player equivalent for the ds


Although im pretty much against it too, its good to see a new PE come out at least and it does look pretty awesome. pek



Hybridial said:


> This post is insane fail.
> 
> *A. Persona is Shin Megami Tensei, just as Devil Summoner and Digital Devil Saga are.*
> 
> ...


Go back to school good sir.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 30, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Go back to school good sir.



Oh really? Feel free to elaborate, if you've got any half decent points to make.

I'll tackle them in the meanwhile, I presume what you've bolded is what you have an issue with. 

A. The original Persona is know in the west as Revelations: Persona, but in Japan as Megami Ibunroku Persona. The use of Megami in the title is a specific reference that Atlus considers the game a spin off of Shin Megami Tensei. 

B. More a matter of taste, and I confess to not have played every game in the series, but I know every one and I don't have a reason to believe any are bad. Of course, I talk in a basic competency sense, on a scale from Superman 64 to Ocarina of Time in terms of polish, none of the games seem towards Superman 64. But personal enjoyment is a factor. There I can just say I've not played a bad one thusfar, in fact they've all been good and Nocturne was incredible.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

No I dont feel like elaborating, go and search for the information yourself.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Same here, looks like a must have. The demo was addictive as hell and the game just plain looks awesome, I'm loving the art style and graphics.


I think I've played the demo like a dozen times. Love everything about the game.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 30, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No I dont feel like elaborating, go and search for the information yourself.



Then I'm afraid I have to count you as full of shit, especially as you're wrong on A.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll leave you to your lunacy, I dont sign on to forums to be a teacher. 
/ignore listed.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 31, 2008)

I use to call aya "fatt ass Aya" on PE2 lol.
She runs so slow with any of the heavier weapons >.>
And she does have hips like ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2008)

what are the thoughts on blue dragon, it was kinda hyped, and then i havent heard much of it, though its dirt cheap now so ill prolly pick it up, plus it is toryima


----------



## Akira (Nov 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what are the thoughts on blue dragon, it was kinda hyped, and then i havent heard much of it, though its dirt cheap now so ill prolly pick it up, plus it is toryima



It's probably worth a purchase at a cheap price but I can't really _recommend_ it. It looks pretty but everything else is generic as hell, and the story sucked.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn, Mother 3 has this annoying boss fight.

I'm up to that Mecha-Drago thing, and I almost beat it the first time, though I ran out of items in my inventory.

Of course that pretty much meant every other attempt would fail even harder.

Grrr...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

ah, well ive bought worst stuff for 15 bucks, plus it doesnt look particulary diffcult, looks like a nice easy win

^i thought you were playing farcry 2, didja beat it already


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

I should "buy" Mother 3 for the GBA to play at a later date. Otherwise, I'll forget it was ever even translated.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 4, 2008)

I has a question;

Are Star Ocean and Valkyrie Profile franchises owned by Square-Enix? I know tri-ace makes the games, but I wanted to know if it was like Grandia, where Square only had the ability to publish the games, but not own the franchise.

I know Square owns the Orge Battle and Lufia series, because they bought the companies that owned the franchises.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2008)

as far as i know they are

oh it looks official, next suikoden is Suikoden Trikreis for the the ds, sucks that its a handheld , but atleast we get a new suikoden game (its in this months nintendo power)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2008)

It was known it'd be for the DS since day one, amigo.

The scans clearly showed the letters "DS" a the games platform.


----------



## Segan (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the first Star Ocean on PSP worth getting?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2008)

Suikoden on DS just means that I get to play it. Nothing bad about that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is the first Star Ocean on PSP worth getting?



Yes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2008)

i thought it was vaguely mentioned, but this article went into a lot more depth , although from the screen shots it actually doesnt look that bad

but then again - whats up with this wave of rpgs to the ds and psp, i dont see why they cant port these to the ps2 as well, i mean most of these games wont do that well either and it cant be that difficult to port ds game to the ps2, the graphics are comparbable especially on these games ; i mean i read nintendo powers and there are like 10 really good rpgs coming out that could easily be released on the ps2, i dont want to play on those mini screens, and the wii has no ds player announced yet

and the only comment against this could be , the ds uses touch screen, too bad most of these rpgs barely use this feature, and in all the ones i played it wasnt even necessary


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2008)

The DS and PSP have smaller budgets, and therefore, are far easier to make RPG's for. Hence why there are an overabundance of them. My main flaw with them is a hefty number of them seem very console oriented, and not really adapted for portability. FFIV is one such game that feels like the DS needs a TV output device, as it feels so deep that it isn't one of those pick up and go games.

Of course, you can pretty much stick to Square-Enix, Level-5, and the Tales series and pretty much be set as far as quality RPG's go.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually PSP budgets are above PS2 ones (sometimes on the same level). 

The DS is has cheaper typical budgets but that depends on the game I'm sure DQ9 is the more expensive game on that system.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2008)

yea but shouldnt you take into account a. a lot of these rpgs, frankly suck, or there are too many of them so shouldnt you b. release them on the ps2 which has comparable graphics and more likely than not a bigger base of owners than either the ds or the psp

i just feel since the ps2 has a bigger base, more people are likely to buy your crappy game, plus ps3 users can buy it as well 

-i agree, to me even a game like lunar dragon song felt scrunched and crowded on that minny screen

^at goofy i collect and play, so ideally id like almost every jrpg out there for my collection - thats why i feel like recently ive been swamped


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2008)

Does that collection have typical Nippon Ichi mediocrity and stuff like Wild Arms? 

For shame!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2008)

my collection of ps1 is over 100 games and ps2 is nearing 150, not to mention about 70 plus on my nintendo systems, and then some other systems like pc xbox, etc, and about 90 percent is rpg
yes i have disgaea, makai, disgaea 2, phantom brave, la pucelle, wild arms 1-3, everything from shin megami except persona 3 and 4, all the final fantasys, all the suikodens, etc, etc 
all the ps1 working design games, lunar , growlanser, alundra, etc
and yes i even have magna carta, and yes i only bought it for the War of genesis art style
you can see some of my collection on gamespot

^hey even castlevania has hit mediocrity of worse during its existence


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, but the RPG genre is mostly filled to the brim with mediocrity, whereas Castlevania only has a minority of turd clumps.

At least 75% of RPGs out there do nothing fresh, or solid. It is almost always from the top tier franchises that are anything worth mentioned. Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Tales, Shin Megami Tensei, Valkyrie Profile, Kingdom Hearts, Fire Emblem.

It's always the popular franchise that really do the freshest and strongest games. I guess I'm the kinda player who goes for the gold or silver standard of RPGs, and just shrugs off the bronze and below. Hence why I stick with the consistent, solid franchises, and oftentimes ignore the ones that jump and slam face first against the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## damnhot (Nov 6, 2008)

my fav rpgs
baldurs gate series
fallout series
septerra core


----------



## Zetta (Nov 7, 2008)

I just bought Vakyria Chronicles. It's pretty awesome overal.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2008)

Which I, surprisingly, planned to buy today.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Which I, surprisingly, planned to buy today.



Which, you should. The graphics style is awesome and the battle system is nicely done... though perhaps too easy sometimes.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2008)

Was gonna to, anyway. Together with Fallout 3, LBP and possibly Star Ocean PSP. I still wonder whether or not Disgaea 3 is coming to Europe as well.

Maybe I'll get Bioshock PS3, too. Is it compelling enough for someone who doesn't give shit about shooters?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, but the RPG genre is mostly filled to the brim with mediocrity, whereas Castlevania only has a minority of turd clumps.
> 
> At least 75% of RPGs out there do nothing fresh, or solid. It is almost always from the top tier franchises that are anything worth mentioned. Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Tales, Shin Megami Tensei, Valkyrie Profile, Kingdom Hearts, Fire Emblem.
> 
> It's always the popular franchise that really do the freshest and strongest games. I guess I'm the kinda player who goes for the gold or silver standard of RPGs, and just shrugs off the bronze and below. Hence why I stick with the consistent, solid franchises, and oftentimes ignore the ones that jump and slam face first against the bottom of the barrel.



i have all the good stuff, if i didnt collect the crap then id have nothing to collect, besides im a lot more forgiving and less bothered by repititive stuff, honestly my only real criteria is that it look either awesome, animeish or both

but on a another note, anyone know a good site that has english scripts , mainly snes (i mean for games that have no english counterpart so i can play the imports)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Was gonna to, anyway. Together with Fallout 3, LBP and possibly Star Ocean PSP. I still wonder whether or not Disgaea 3 is coming to Europe as well.
> 
> Maybe I'll get Bioshock PS3, too. Is it compelling enough for someone who doesn't give shit about shooters?



im not a big fps fan, but it looks good, awesome setting and story
although i might also have to get ps3 version know, because i plan to get both , but i want the collectors edition of the xbox version and im not ready to shell out close to 150 for it (all for a fucking ceramic doll*)



*if you wonder why i bother with getting special edition, see several posts eariler


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have all the good stuff, if i didnt collect the crap then id have nothing to collect, besides im a lot more forgiving and less bothered by repititive stuff, honestly my only real criteria is that it look either awesome, animeish or both
> 
> but on a another note, anyone know a good site that has english scripts , mainly snes (i mean for games that have no english counterpart so i can play the imports)



Have you ever heard of fan translation patches? Yaknow, the stuff that has made games like Fire Elmblem 6, Seiken Densetsu 3, Bahamut Lagoon, and quite a number of other Japanese-only games translated.

All of the worthwhile SNES J-RPG's that never got released outside of Japan have mostly been translated. The only other ones that come to mind are the Romancing SaGa games, but that is probably Square's weakest series ever.

Most people are on their way to translate Japan-only PS1/PS2 RPG's like Tales of Destiny II, Front Mission 5, and Persona 2: Innocent Sin.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Most people are on their way to translate Japan-only PS1/PS2 RPG's like *Tales of Destiny II*, Front Mission 5, and Persona 2: Innocent Sin.



Heh...I imported that for my PSP, and beat it over this past summer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2008)

Which version? The Tales of Destiny II released in *AMERICA* was actually Tales of Eternia.

Was it the Tales of Destiny II, still in moonrunes?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't bothered to sift thru all 59 pages but has anyone mentioned the Ys series? Came out a while with Ys 1 and 2 released on the TurboDuo which was lots of people's first taste of it. Think if anything, people would have played Ys 6 instead which released a while ago for the PS2.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 8, 2008)

If only I still had my brother's old copy of Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## Masurao (Nov 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which version? The Tales of Destiny II released in *AMERICA* was actually Tales of Eternia.
> 
> Was it the Tales of Destiny II, still in moonrunes?



It was the actual Tales of Destiny 2, the direct sequel to Tales of Destiny 1 with Stahn's son Kyle. I imported Tales of Eternia from Europe for the PSP as well.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 8, 2008)

Or Icewind Dale


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

You can still buy those games, Byakuya. At least you should be able to.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 8, 2008)

That's a good idea


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> That's a good idea


Meaning you never planned on giving out money for old games?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> It was the actual Tales of Destiny 2, the direct sequel to Tales of Destiny 1 with Stahn's son Kyle. I imported Tales of Eternia from Europe for the PSP as well.



But...it's in total moonrune, no?

I can only stand playing imports that aren't text/context heavy with all of the text. Mainly Fire Pro games.

How can one play, understand, and enjoy a RPG in moonrunes, if they don't know what rune is what?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 8, 2008)

Nah I'm just not a huge fan of ordering games online 

though I recently did with KOTOR 1 & 2, which have yet to arrive two weeks later.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> But...it's in total moonrune, no?
> 
> I can only stand playing imports that aren't text/context heavy with all of the text. Mainly Fire Pro games.
> 
> How can one play, understand, and enjoy a RPG in moonrunes, if they don't know what rune is what?



Lol there was an online translation/playthrough by this guy: 



I mainly used that for my Tales of Rebirth playthrough....so i had a good idea of what was going on in the story. As for Tales of Destiny 2...he used to have some stuff on it, but I genrally didn'y know what was going on.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Was gonna to, anyway. Together with Fallout 3, LBP and possibly Star Ocean PSP. I still wonder whether or not Disgaea 3 is coming to Europe as well.
> 
> Maybe I'll get Bioshock PS3, too. Is it compelling enough for someone who doesn't give shit about shooters?



D3 is coming eventually. Since it's text heavy as fuck and they're trying to add content + localization,it might take a while.

As for Bioshock... I played it for on PC and...

I think Deus Ex spoiled me in that regard. I just can't fight an RPG/shooter that measures up to Deus Ex's level brilliance... Fallout 3 is getting close but the fact that it doesn't have a linear plot that you can still shape yourself does leave something to be desired.


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Zetta said:


> D3 is coming eventually. Since it's text heavy as fuck and they're trying to add content + localization,it might take a while.
> 
> As for Bioshock... I played it for on PC and...
> 
> I think Deus Ex spoiled me in that regard. I just can't fight an RPG/shooter that measures up to Deus Ex's level brilliance... Fallout 3 is getting close but the fact that it doesn't have a linear plot that you can still shape yourself does leave something to be desired.


Never played Deus Ex. Care to give some insight?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol there was an online translation/playthrough by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> I mainly used that for my Tales of Rebirth playthrough....so i had a good idea of what was going on in the story. As for Tales of Destiny 2...he used to have some stuff on it, but I genrally didn'y know what was going on.



That is too much for me.

Give me the labor of someone making an .ips patch or bust


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2008)

Fucking loved DMC. Every second of it. The badass characters (most of which could bitch everyone in Akatsuki save Pein), the awesome lines, the gothic secong. Fucking awesome

You know, everyone complains about DMC2 but if it werent for that installation, there never would have been the trademark Rebellion in the first place.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Fucking loved DMC. Every second of it. The badass characters (most of which could bitch everyone in Akatsuki save Pein), the awesome lines, the gothic secong. Fucking awesome
> 
> You know, everyone complains about DMC2 but if it werent for that installation, there never would have been the trademark Rebellion in the first place.



..You entered the wrong topic, I think.

DMC is not an RPG series.


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..You entered the wrong topic, I think.
> 
> DMC is not an RPG series.



Oh shit, my bad


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2008)

i got english translations on ones that i could find, but stuff like shin megami 1,2, last bible, wizardry, ys 3-5 are among some that i havent found, not to mention a lot of games just werent popular enough here to have translation


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I'd see the untranslated games as a "oh well" kinda scenario.

I do think there are translation patches to Shin Megami Tensei I and II. I KNOW 100% that there is one for at least one of those games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2008)

^ah i found a site that seems to have stuff that i didnt even think would have patches

quick question - how exactly do you use the patches?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2008)

do you just place the patach in the same folder as the rom and open , or is there somekind of program to run

^youre right y3 is translated, i got it confused with wizardry


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

Depends on the patch, Ys 4 if I recall just needed the file placed in the same folder as the rom.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2008)

^nm i found a mini tutorial on how to do a hard patch using somekind of program


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 10, 2008)

GUYS!!! TOS2 COMES OUT IN A FEW DAYS!! EEEEEK I'M SO GOD DAMN EXCITED BECAUSE I HAVEN'T PLAYED ANY CONSOLE GAMES IN A WHILE (not counting Wii Fit ). !!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2008)

too bad i dont have a wii yet, but i hope the main characters from the first one play a fairly prominent role and arent just side kicks - otherwise you might as well just call it a new tales game


----------



## MueTai (Nov 10, 2008)

Been playing Star Ocean for like 15 minutes, must say I like it so far!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

Star Ocean is a pretty badass game. I loved playing it on SNES with fast-forward. 

SE2 was even better than 1, and I could still fast forward on my PSX emulator. 

SE3 was pretty good, too.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't see this thread before RPGs are the best. My favourite series would have to be Breath of fire, I haven't played Quarter yet though. Also, Golden Sun, this game actually got me into Rpgs, does anybody know if the 3rd one is coming out?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2008)

^i picked up both golden suns eariler this summer in a gamestop, but ive yet to play them, but from what i hear its a pretty underrated series, ive heard its on par with FF and suikoden and the other major works

as to your question i asked on the Golden sun thread, but nobody responded, it looks like at present its not yet in the plans

@crazy, i just got the dreamsnes emu for the dreamcast, its awesome 342 games on one measley cdr and i can play in on the dreamcast with a real controller, only downside is a lot of the games are not popular enough to have translation
im deciding should i play star ocean or breath of fire one first


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2008)

fakund1to said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this thread before RPGs are the best. My favourite series would have to be Breath of fire, I haven't played Quarter yet though. Also, Golden Sun, this game actually got me into Rpgs, does anybody know if the 3rd one is coming out?



Don't play quarter, it'll leave a sour taste in your mouth.


There's no 3rd GS, the whole series ended years ago. Didn't the ending of 2 seem final enough to you?


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i picked up both golden suns eariler this summer in a gamestop, but ive yet to play them, but from what i hear its a pretty underrated series, ive heard its on par with FF and suikoden and the other major works
> 
> as to your question i asked on the Golden sun thread, but nobody responded, it looks like at present its not yet in the plans
> 
> ...



Play it man, it's on of the greatest stories. And the magic and "fighting styles" are quite refreshing. Basically, Great story, great characters, and a refreshing fighting style.



Dreikoo said:


> Don't play quarter, it'll leave a sour taste in your mouth.
> 
> 
> There's no 3rd GS, the whole series ended years ago. Didn't the ending of 2 seem final enough to you?


No quarter??

And about Golden Sun, I played it like 5 years ago, and there have always been rumors of a third part. Satisfied? no way, did you play it? It still has a lot to answer.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2008)

fakund1to said:


> Play it man, it's on of the greatest stories. And the magic and "fighting styles" are quite refreshing. Basically, Great story, great characters, and a refreshing fighting style.
> 
> 
> No quarter??
> ...


The story about the main characters ended, that was enough for me.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 11, 2008)

Three weeks, still no KOTOR.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> The story about the main characters ended, that was enough for me.



Kinda, I mean, what about Alex? and Hans? and what will happen to the world?



Byakuya said:


> Three weeks, still no KOTOR.



I played the first one a little bit and I really liked it, but could never finish it. I bought the second one and couldn't get into it, so It's still there on my cupboard.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Star Ocean is a pretty badass game. I loved playing it on SNES with fast-forward.
> 
> SE2 was even better than 1, and I could still fast forward on my PSX emulator.
> 
> SE3 was pretty good, too.


SO4 looks like it will be amazing :>


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2008)

And 360 exclusive


----------



## C. (Nov 11, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne 

Absolutely love this game, the story, the graphics, the game play.  I have yet to play anything that beats its story especially.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2008)

yea since i have the gameboy player for my cube, i get around to playing GS
@dreikoo theoretically you could always sequel to anything - FF 7 is a good example 

actually on gamespot dragon quarter is rated very highly, the art style is werid though i will say that much, i prolly play breath of fire 1 first

for some reason the only 2 star wars game i could ever play and like were Shadows and Dark Forces


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2008)

You couldn't play the better games starring Kyle Katarn?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2008)

nah im just not that big of a fan of the series or franchise, i like the movies , but i think most of the games suck, although i do think the demo of forces unleashed did look good


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 12, 2008)

Jedi knight is an awesome game, play 2 and 3, they are pretty good.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 12, 2008)

I just can't figure out my favourite RPG... I can't decide between Mother 3 and Chrono Trigger! What do you guys think?


----------



## Takia (Nov 12, 2008)

Favorite RPG? For me was Super Mario RPG, good times! Anyways any lasting RPGs that I have been playing atm are Knights of The Old Republic (the first one) the second one I didn't find too good. >.> I also liked Mass Effect was good stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2008)

my favorites are: shining tears, ephermal fantasia, final fantasy VIII, suikoden III, kingdom hearts, tales of symphonia - those make up my 6

i do like super mario rpg though - ive prolly beat it 5-7 times


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Three weeks, still no KOTOR.


The new one is gonna be a totally different species im afraid 

MMO


----------



## Segan (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone played Eternal Poison yet?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure BioWare will make something amazing out of it Tachi :fly


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 13, 2008)

^poision looks interesting, the cover some what reminded me of odin sphere

on another note, im all for collectors edition, but it seems madness curries favor these days - apparently there is a fallout 3 amazon exclusive that is listed at 130, are you fucking kidding me, and even more ludicuros is, get this, a 170 dollar RE5 mega bundle

are you kidding me - that the kind of price tag reserved for sealed copies of rare ps1 games, and some rare nintendo titles, thoughts on this insanity


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^poision looks interesting, the cover some what reminded me of odin sphere
> 
> on another note, im all for collectors edition, but it seems madness curries favor these days - apparently there is a fallout 3 amazon exclusive that is listed at 130, are you fucking kidding me, and even more ludicuros is, get this, a 170 dollar RE5 mega bundle
> 
> are you kidding me - that the kind of price tag reserved for sealed copies of rare ps1 games, and some rare nintendo titles, thoughts on this insanity



Shadow Hearts can be around $130 new.

Valkyrie Profile and Castlevania: Rondo of Blood can go well over $200 for a new copy of the original releases.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 14, 2008)

^i think you completely missed the point
i know these games go for more sealed (Suikoden II and FF7 can both fetch upwards of 300+ sealed)

my point this is unheared of for new games, and the only recent case i have seen blew up in the face of the store owners which was the Legendary Edition of Halo 3, it was originally priced at 130, but it quickly became apparent that wouldnt fly, hell i still see gamestops with stacks of them and they dont sell at 70 bucks a piece
-and 170, there better God dam be a life sized zombie that comes with the package........scratch that life size figurine of of Chris companion 

btw i think you meant Dracula X for snes ; rondo of blood is the remake isnt it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe, nope.

Rondo was the original game. Dracula X, also known as Akumajo Dracula XX, was a dumbed down, alternative version.

The remake was in Dracula X Chronicles, and it was of Rondo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like SNES. 

I had a hard time with the end boss on Dracula X. A good game though... I should check into Rhondo some time. I do have that emulator.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 14, 2008)

what the hell is vampire kiss, i thought that was dracula x in japanese


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2008)

Vampire Kiss = Dracula XX for Europe.

Europe releases of some games have been given new title names, simply due to the religious or gore monotones of the title screen, especially of the US releases.

Bloodlines [America] = Vampire Killer [Japan] = The New Generation [Europe]
Dracula X [America] = Dracula XX [Japan] = Vampire Kiss [Europe]

Bloodlines and Dracula X both had blood seeping on the screen, in the title screen, and blood was one of the things butchered for any Europe release of a Konami game.

I also think the Dracula X has two bleeding crosses in the Japanese title screen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2008)

wow, id figured Europe would have less censorship then the US
question though, isnt rondo the game that was rereleased for psp


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really, Europe always gets more censorship than the states.

And yes, Rondo was the game remade, as well as re-released for the PSP.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2008)

well sexually wise europe, at least where im from Czech Republic was a lot more leninet than the US regarding more risque stuff

has anyone here played a game called ghost hunter, i heard its semi rpg semi horror, and its supposed to be good

^what happened to your copy of Tales of Vesperia


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

For games though, twas a rather different case. Nintendo ALWAYS censored Castlevania games on Nintendo platforms [One of the reasons the first games initial plot was more of a Hollywood horror movie parody as opposed to the original plot, involving the Vatican Church]. Konami has has a history of taking it one step further, where in Europe, even today, violent games are being edited, they wanted to make it more friendly, their games at least. That's why in Europe, the Contra games starred robots for the longest time, even though everywhere else, they were humans. And in the case of Hard Corps, there was one robot.

My 360 cracked the disc of ToV, and broke it, quite literally.


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2008)

Ugh, censoring, I don't get it. Why censor a game if you could just give it a slightly higher rating instead, nobody cares. I prefer if they'd just keep everything intact.

Anyone here played the Gothic series? Gothic 2 is one of my favorite games of all time, best non-linear storytelling I know of. They're pretty cool games, though a bit hard to get into.

Anyway, just finished infinite undiscovery this morning, so I thought I'd stop by here. That game was soo amazingly average in every way. Had some cool new ideas in it though, the party system was pretty cool, how you can have multiple parties walking around a dungeon alongside your own.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 16, 2008)

Lamamee said:


> Ugh, censoring, I don't get it. Why censor a game if you could just give it a slightly higher rating instead, nobody cares. I prefer if they'd just keep everything intact.



Bigger age range, bigger possible audience, more money.


----------



## root (Nov 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Bigger age range, bigger possible audience, more money.



Then I say, let the kids play their bloody gory games, they'll play them despite the ratings anyway. And keeping the original intentions of the developer intact is more important is what I think. Censoring is just na?ve and pointless.

Let censors worldwide read my post


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 16, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well sexually wise europe, at least where im from Czech Republic was a lot more leninet than the US regarding more risque stuff
> 
> has anyone here played a game called ghost hunter, i heard its semi rpg semi horror, and its supposed to be good
> 
> ^what happened to your copy of Tales of Vesperia



Europe has always been touchy with any game carrying even a hint of violence or Nazis. Germany routinely censors the swastika, even in WWII games (hence why all Nazi soldiers have eagle insignias instead of swastikas, and why Call of Duty doesn't actually have any swastikas or the word "Nazi" in the game). No More Heroes had the blood effect replaced with black dust. Hell, I think it was Wolfenstein 3D had to replace the blood sprays with green zombie blood to make it legal to sell in Europe.

Just look at the problems Rockstar has releasing games in Europe, and they're BASED there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 16, 2008)

thats cool to know, frankly pal games dont interest me much though because theyre so ungodly overrpriced, my dad was in prague like a month ago and told me a copy of anthologies was selling for the equivalent of 150-200 dollars in a game store

-if i start collecting imports though i prolly just get games not released in the US, although i do want the Pal version of FFX, i heard the boss in the game is completely different, they have a boss called Penance who is supposed to have some kind of high hp level 

-while were talking imports question to all those living in europe now, how does language work there, i mean do all the release have either a english or japaense soundtrack and each country just gets a subtitled copy or does each country have its own language, it would seem to me troublesome for sony europe to make ffx or any rpgs with 25+ soundtracks - i mean in the sense of dialogue; so how does this work?

-and for the record im no fan of censorship, i have no problem with an edited version being released simantenously , but i always think you should watch or play something in its originally format

-hehe, now im kinda worried if i get a limited edition copy of vesperia, or any other game and it cracks, @GT was yours a fluke case or have other people reported that the xbox can crack games


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 17, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats cool to know, frankly pal games dont interest me much though because theyre so ungodly overrpriced, my dad was in prague like a month ago and told me a copy of anthologies was selling for the equivalent of 150-200 dollars in a game store
> 
> -if i start collecting imports though i prolly just get games not released in the US, although i do want the Pal version of FFX, i heard the boss in the game is completely different, they have a boss called Penance who is supposed to have some kind of high hp level
> 
> ...



The PAL version of FFX is called FFX-International, and has Dark versions of all the Aeons as extra bosses, along with Penance as the ultimate boss.

As for languages I believe all PAL copies come with multiple languages on the disc and you choose which one you want, while the soundtracks usually stay the same, unless the publisher chooses to change a few tracks, like Atlus did for Digital Devil Saga's opening theme.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 17, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Europe has always been touchy with any game carrying even a hint of violence or Nazis. Germany routinely censors the swastika, even in WWII games (hence why all Nazi soldiers have eagle insignias instead of swastikas, and why Call of Duty doesn't actually have any swastikas or the word "Nazi" in the game). No More Heroes had the blood effect replaced with black dust. Hell, I think it was Wolfenstein 3D had to replace the blood sprays with green zombie blood to make it legal to sell in Europe.
> 
> Just look at the problems Rockstar has releasing games in Europe, and they're BASED there.



Europe as a whole isn't that touchy about games, it's Germany most of the time. Most games with alot of violence/blood are censored in Germany, but are released uncensored in Europe. If games get censored in Europe, it's because of Germany and developers being lazy and just releasing the censored version throughout Europe. 



Damnit, why does Tales of Vesperia has to be released around Spring 2009. Stupid translations, everyone plays it in English anyway ;_ ;


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ah the multiple language makes sense, i just didnt think they would release separate version for each respective country

yea ffx international sounds pretty cool, question do you still have the ability to fight nemesis as well

^cant you just import a us copy , arent xbox 360 region free like the ps3?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 18, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^cant you just import a us copy , arent xbox 360 region free like the ps3?



Some games are, some aren't. It's all up to the producers actually.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2008)

^ah , as far as i know the ps3 is completely region free - in that case i dont really think a producer could do anything - atleast not anything cost effect or practical , besides its more in the interest of the game producer to have teh system be region and play all games because they can then sell more games - of course mainly for games that normally would not make an apperance in that region; id just assumed the xbox might have been the same way


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 18, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ah , as far as i know the ps3 is completely region free - in that case i dont really think a producer could do anything - atleast not anything cost effect or practical , besides its more in the interest of the game producer to have teh system be region and play all games because they can then sell more games - of course mainly for games that normally would not make an apperance in that region; id just assumed the xbox might have been the same way



Not all games are region free on the PS3. It depends on the developer to make them region free or not. The thing is Sony does not care therefore has no restrictions on region coding and leaves it up to the developer. 

Now sometimes it is cost effective however, I heard that it's not a good business move to make everything region free. I do not have much info behind that atm (I am in a lab) but I am pretty confident that is the case.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 18, 2008)

the way i see it, if your going to release say a version in japan and one in the US i suppose it would make sense to put on a restriction, even though honestly even that doesnt make sense - the restrictions will cost something time or money or both to put in, and unless two different companies distribute the game in different regions, the same company will get the same money regardless; i mean the only way the company theoritcally could make more is if they thought that there are people who would want both versions of the game

and if the only thing different was the language that probably wouldnt be the case, if they added features than that would happen
but even in this case, making a game non region free really only helps the producer of the console

i mean lets take kingdom hearts and kingdom hearts final mix as an example
you have the individuals that buy one or the other, region free from the is moot
then you get the individuals that have kingdom hearts and then want the extra features of FM
two outcomes
1. they buckle down and buy both a new system and the game
2. they want the game, but its not worth getting another systesm

-so if it was region free games sold should equal 1+2, because then there is no need to buy the new system meaning people who would have bought it otherwise will buy it now

my only logical guess is that some of these game companies have some under the table deals with the console companies

its give or take the same argument with Japan only releases, even if you dont translate teh game to english there are still some customers who would buy the game anyway if it was region free which would result in no additional cost other than printing a few more disc


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not all games are region free on the PS3. It depends on the developer to make them region free or not. The thing is Sony does not care therefore has no restrictions on region coding and leaves it up to the developer.



So which games exactly aren't region free on the PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> So which games exactly aren't region free on the PS3?



This. I haven't seen one game that isn't except strangehold, but i heard that it's region free now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2008)

at least if they do put restrictions like regions on games, they are likely to be on big time games , so a lot of niche rpgs will get bypassed, thats if they do it at all


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This. I haven't seen one game that isn't except strangehold, but i heard that it's region free now.



you answered his question 0_0 there are a few from what I heard on forums. But it is up to the developer to  make them region coded or not.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the way i see it, if your going to release say a version in japan and one in the US i suppose it would make sense to put on a restriction, even though honestly even that doesnt make sense - the restrictions will cost something time or money or both to put in, and unless two different companies distribute the game in different regions, *the same company will get the same money regardless;* i mean the only way the company theoritcally could make more is if they thought that there are people who would want both versions of the game



I'm not claiming I know why region locks are placed, but my guess is that while the company all together gets the sale, the branches of said company may not.

If lil' Con' buys a game from the Japanese branch of a company, there goes a possible sale for the NA branch. IF the NA branch doesn't get a lot of sales, why bother keeping it open.

Just one possible reason.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^ah the multiple language makes sense, i just didnt think they would release separate version for each respective country
> 
> yea ffx international sounds pretty cool, question do you still have the ability to fight nemesis as well
> 
> ^cant you just import a us copy , arent xbox 360 region free like the ps3?



You can still fight Nemesis if I recall but in FFX International, he's not the end all optional boss anymore. That honor goes to a bastard called Penance.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you answered his question 0_0 there are a few from what I heard on forums. But it is up to the developer to  make them region coded or not.



How the hell did i answer his question. I said i haven't heard of one except strangehold and i read it and that's blu ray dvd with it, not the actual game. By all means please tell me which.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm not claiming I know why region locks are placed, but my guess is that while the company all together gets the sale, the branches of said company may not.
> 
> If lil' Con' buys a game from the Japanese branch of a company, there goes a possible sale for the NA branch. IF the NA branch doesn't get a lot of sales, why bother keeping it open.
> 
> Just one possible reason.



true but waht about stuff thats only released in Japan ie 99 percent of anime games, NA sony/xbox/nintenod wont see any of that either way

ah thats cool, nemesis despite his hp wasnt that much trouble once you knew the strategy, so id like to take a crack at penance; i actually think the old guy in ffx2 is kinda tough though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2008)

What are some good RPGs to get for the 360 other than Infinite Undiscovery and the Last Remnant?

This is of course for Black Friday and Christmas.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> What are some good RPGs to get for the 360 other than Infinite Undiscovery and the Last Remnant?
> 
> This is of course for Black Friday and Christmas.




Lost Odyssey (JRPG)
Mass Effect (WRPG)
FallOut 3 ( WRPG)
Tales Of Vesperia (JRPG)
Blue Dragon (JRPG and you can get it for 20 bucks not bad for that price)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> What are some good RPGs to get for the 360 other than Infinite Undiscovery and the Last Remnant?
> 
> This is of course for Black Friday and Christmas.



im also looking forward to black friday

ive been thinking of getting blue dragon, i started watching the anime and it really reminds me of the original dragonball, plus from what i hear its very traditional


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2008)

xenogears.....too...damn.....long....

but my gawd dis is a great game.

What the fuck are these rpgs doing these days.

This game has fun fighting system, a fuckin MOBILE SUIT MINI GAME BATTLE ALA VIRTUA LON, Card game, good story....

I see lost odysee and the ridiculusly basic gameplay and i'm like these games really need to take some steps forward.

Is Xenosaga related to Xenogears?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 22, 2008)

The Xenosaga trilogy is sort of a prequel to Xenogears so they are related despite Xenosaga being done by Namco and not SE. The main people involved in Xenogears did Xenosaga though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 22, 2008)

^thats what i understand , it was like a prequel/spinoff, although originally it was supposed to be a six part series , but was cut in half for some reason; but then again, must good things are

^^i havent played lost odyessy yet, but whats with all the haters hating on traditional rpg combat systems, look i have no problem if a develper gets inovative and actually makes a unique combat system that works, but i have absolutely no problem with just a traditional turn based system, to me look/story/characters are most important followed by optional quest and side bosses (the latter which i think was FF's most important contribution to the rpg world)


----------



## S (Nov 23, 2008)

My alltime favorite is Xenogears, i never played a game with such great story again. Then comes Xenosaga. Valkyrie Profile, Star Ocean and Tales of Phantasia all great rpg´s too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^i havent played lost odyessy yet, but whats with all the haters hating on traditional rpg combat systems, look i have no problem if a develper gets inovative and actually makes a unique combat system that works, but i have absolutely no problem with just a traditional turn based system, to me look/story/characters are most important followed by optional quest and side bosses (the latter which i think was FF's most important contribution to the rpg world)



i was happy with LO but i did think the ring system could have even been applied to magic as well or something. The content in the game was cool, abundant, and the lil tourney type shit underground makes best use of the turn based system.

But nowadays after all these years it can seem like a bore after a certain amount of time. I find myself laying on my back looking at the screen upside down just trucking along pressing A over and over....I don't like that feeling, its like i'm forcing myself to continue. (at first the game seemed hard and i luved it for that, but it got too easy after some point)

With Xenogears i like testing out combos and mess trying to learn new ones  and all that. I dont feel as repetative when i play it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^i havent played lost odyessy yet, but whats with all the haters hating on traditional rpg combat systems, look i have no problem if a develper gets inovative and actually makes a unique combat system that works, but i have absolutely no problem with just a traditional turn based system, to me look/story/characters are most important followed by optional quest and side bosses (the latter which i think was FF's most important contribution to the rpg world)



People want an evolution, and the RPG genre is probably the best example of a genre that has stayed the same.

People see the upgrades in say, platformers and FPS games, but even today, you are getting RPG after RPG that can honestly be done on older systems.

For example, literally everything about Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon could be done on the PS2, save for graphics.

There hasn't been a single game that feels like an evolution for RPGs this generation. All we have are solid games, that have a bump from the PS2 in visuals alone.

Maybe that's the reason every single RPG has bombed so far, as people are waiting for the next step up. As much as I hate FFX, that was a step up from the PS1 FF games.

Tales of Vesperia is probably the best RPG to date this gen, and it looks like a PS2 game.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

Last Remnant is a stinking pile of shit with nice music.

Trading it in for something else tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Last Remnant is a stinking pile of shit with nice music.
> 
> Trading it in for something else tomorrow.



Hm..considering it is done by Square's SaGa team, your claims are the norm for that team.

Why they haven't disbanded that team after Unlimited Saga is beyond me. Hell, the Mana team folded after that bomb that was the World of Mana series, so much so that the creator had to leave the company.

Unlimited Saga is still one of the worst games Square-Enix has ever made.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

Really, that actually explains quite a bit. The game is just.. oh God. 

Suggestions for what I could trade it in for? ToV isn't out here in Europe yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

Get Valkyria Chronicles if you can.

Awesomesauce on a disc 

It's like, a strategy game, a turn based game, and a third person shooter all blended into an RPG.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

I've only heard great things about VC, but I'm not really a huge fan of strategic titles so don't know if I'd enjoy it. 

Infinite Undiscovery is a no-no, I take it.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Last Remnant is a stinking pile of shit with nice music.
> 
> Trading it in for something else tomorrow.



I've heard it has some terrible technical issues, hopefully they'll get ironed out for the PS3/PC releases.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

Uh, it's an okay game.

It's better than The Last Remnant it seems, but not by much. It's around maybe a C or a bronze on the RPG awesome scale.

I normally go for the gold and silver tiers of RPG's, so to speak. Especially considering there are a ton of RPG's out there, and they all take a ton of time.

The Last Remnant does have technical issues. Take a good look at IGN's battle montage. You see framerate dips and enemies popping in and out like crazy.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I've heard it has some terrible technical issues, hopefully they'll get ironed out for the PS3/PC releases.



Massive technical issues aside, the game features a boring story, uninspiring characters, a poorly designed world and clich?d dialogue.

The battle system isn't exactly fun either.

But the music 



Goofy Titan said:


> Uh, it's an okay game.
> 
> It's better than The Last Remnant it seems, but not by much. It's around maybe a C or a bronze on the RPG awesome scale.
> 
> ...



I don't think this generation will satisfy me until WKC, SO4, FFXIII & Versus and ToV are available. 

LR's framerate is the worst I've experienced in any console game to date, it's also quite amusing when it can take several seconds for textures to load.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

A ton of Japanese games that seem to be using the Unreal Engine seem to suffer from textures and framerate issues.

I guess they are used to engines with long load times so they can load it all in during that


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

Whose decision was it to use the Unreal Engine anyway, the team itself or the higher-ups. 

Maybe I'll finally get around to finishing Shadow Hearts 2 now instead.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

I had high hopes for Last Remnant, this is dissapointing. Hopefully SO4 is better, I've wanted that since I first saw it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 23, 2008)

Haven't played Last Remnant yet, bought it last night and haven't popped it in. These comments don't look to good for the game. If anything, how is Tales of Vesperia?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I've only heard great things about VC, but I'm not really a huge fan of strategic titles so don't know if I'd enjoy it.
> 
> Infinite Undiscovery is a no-no, I take it.



I liked infinite. Shit i had more fun with it then ff10


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

FFX (and XII, but not as much) was the last RPG I truly enjoyed, so I very much doubt IU will top it for me personally. 

But it's probably better than LR at least.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 23, 2008)

It seems every other game from Square this year will be better than TLR.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2008)

im annnoyed at the mediocre takes on last remnant. gotta rent it and see wats good. People are all sayin the tech issues are too much....but besides that its good.

IU i like but something about it is just a lil weak. I only hope Last Remnant is strong but only have to get over tech problems.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Meh Tech problems don't bother me unless there sonic 06 type. If my character falls through the ground or something like that then I'll be pissed. but slowdowns and framerate? Meh never bother me. 

And Pop ups only bother me in driving games since you know a tree appearing while your racing and making you crash is bad


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 23, 2008)

@goofy, look i had this debate with a friend a while, theres only so much you can do with a game genre, and i know your gonna point out some really superfical things , but honestly - i dont see much of a difference between doom/duke nukem/ wolfstein 3d and Cod4/halo3,etc.; except the graphics, but other than that the actual game system is practically unchanged, you can tilt your screen up down, left right, move the cross hairs over a target and shoot, same with any other genre maddens gameplay is still the same, they just improve graphics and maybe ai
i would actually say rpgs have varied the most over time with turn based, then real time, strategy, the thing in ff12, all the variations on both real time and turn based
-i mean at some point you will blend the line between 3rd person and rpg, but what exactly are expecting, you act like there is some unlimited sealing of possibilities but there is not, at some point you can only improve graphics, ai, and story

honeslty the only real upgrade that i see left is virtual reality, which is kinda already being played around with with the WII, all though i do stress the words kinda

as far as last remanants go the commerical looks okay, i was gonna get it from the beginning whether it sucked or not

by the way, turn based, thats why they evented the remote control, once you memorize the buttons you can flip to another channel, and usually the rumble features tells you when the battle is over (i only do this when leveling up in an area though)
or the other solution is kill the sound on the tv and crank up your speakers and play some musics (this becomes a must in Suikoden III; ive never done the trick myself but you can get Chris to level 99 at the beginning of the game, which in turn makes all joining characters from that point start at high levels as well)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 23, 2008)

To those complaining about the tech issues with Last Remnant, did you install the game to the hdd? I played for a bit without installing it and then I installed later. I noticed some improvement as far the framerate and clipping issues. Whether it's enough to curtail those complaints, not sure but the fact that installing needed to be done to correct some of those issues... bad Square.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 24, 2008)

Ara, looks like I'll have to eat my own words. 

Installed it on the HDD earlier today and started a new game. Decided to give it another chance.

And now it's actually a pretty awesome game, heck even the storyline is getting interesting. It grows on you, just like the battle system. 

I found it to be absolutely abysmal at first, but it's getting fun.

Bashing it was fun though, and while the loading has decreased by at least 70%, the other technical flaws are still present.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 24, 2008)

**


----------



## root (Nov 24, 2008)

Infinite undiscovery was amazingly average in every way, but it had some cool ideas and sorta fun gameplay. 

I predict exactly the same for Last Remnant, amirite?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 24, 2008)

I should probably shut up until I've actually completed the game.


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2008)

Why is TLR only on 360?


----------



## Akira (Nov 24, 2008)

^It's a timed exclusive, PS3 and PC versions are coming later.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 24, 2008)

Funny, yesterday I hated this game with passion. 

Now it's the most enjoyable RPG I've played in a long time, I even love the battle system now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2008)

yea you should really play it all the way through if your as floppish as your last sets of post indicate

will there atleast be ps3/pc exclusive content on those version 
thats the one lame things, although a lot of these games are losing exclusivity, most of the have little no exclusive features on top of that, thats the least the developers could do


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Funny, yesterday I hated this game with passion.
> 
> Now it's the most enjoyable RPG I've played in a long time, I even love the battle system now.



Nice, happened with me with a few games like Assassin's creed and folklore.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 24, 2008)

_Goes onto IGN to see what reviews got put up....._

*DAAAAYUM*

Last Remnant got shitted on from such a height, you'd think God crapped on it. Thats ridiculous lol. It can't be THAT bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2008)

gamespot gave it a 6.5, and as usually the user score is somewhat higher at 7.7

the one source i never trust though is game informer, they clearly have an rpg gaming bias with the average usually being between a 4-6


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the one source i never trust though is game informer, they clearly have an rpg gaming bias with the average usually being between a 4-6



That or the fact that they are *OWNED* by Gamestop. I mean, come on...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

I still use EGM for reviews though they do tend to show major bias for popular games at times. They haven't failed me yet.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 25, 2008)

Simply put, if you own LR, play it from your goddamn HDD. I can't express how important this is.

There's no way I'd still be playing the game with the original loading times.



crazymtf said:


> Nice, happened with me with a few games like Assassin's creed and folklore.



This means I might actually enjoy Infinite Undiscovery as well, though maybe not quite as much.

Will definitely try it out once I finish LR.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> gamespot gave it a 6.5, and as usually the user score is somewhat higher at 7.7
> 
> the one source i never trust though is game informer, they clearly have an rpg gaming bias with the average usually being between a 4-6



IGN gave it a 5.5 or something, not that it matters.

Can't wait to play it after work. X3

EDIT:

Gameplayer gave it an 8/10.



> Slow to start, this is still a most unusual, and satisfying game that reinvents the JRPG



Agreed 100%.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2008)

actually my understanding is that game informers is not actually owned by gamestop, i once discussed it with one of there more chill employees, and  i told him how through the loop hole you can get the game discount card for 2 bucks without getting the subscription, and hes like gamestop really doesnt care , they are two different companies, i imagine game informers pays them some fee

because cmon who would purchase that magazine if it wasnt for the discount card

o well im still hoping chaos x blade gets a stateside release, i mean they did just recently release one japanese import for the xbox that i wasnt expecting (battle fantasia)

you know what would be kinda cool, if you could buy somekind of auto translating program for imports for your systems, something like google/ie have but of course of a better quality


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 25, 2008)

Persona 4 in about 2 weeks.

Can't wait


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 25, 2008)

LETS DISCUSS GTA IV AKA BEST GRAPHIC DESIGNED RPG


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 25, 2008)

Didn't like GTA IV.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 25, 2008)

GTA IV fixed some terrible issues with older games, such as the 100% terrible shooting system from older games.

It also created some other problems, like annoying fucking people who always want to hang out.

Oh, and GTA IV is no RPG, even if the game lets you wield one


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2008)

Started LR, only about 45 minutes in but i don't see any of these "Huge slowdowns" or anything. Maybe cause i installed onto the HD but I've seen worse glitches in gears then this  Let's not even get on Knights of the old republic or mass effect, which have far more problems yet i love both.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2008)

personally i never liked any of the GTA games, and thought its probably one of if not the most overrated series of all time - although i would say it probably could fall under the cateogory of rpg - i mean it has aspects of both the sims and oblivion series


----------



## root (Nov 26, 2008)

Technically it is an rpg, you have a character that improves over time. San Andreas did this more direct, with actual statistics and skills that get upgraded, but in GTAIV your character gets better houses, your relationships with other characters evolve and you have access to more money that lets you buy better clothes and weapons and stuff... But I'd call it a free-roaming open-world action-adventure thing, it's kind of it's own genre.

Anyway, Last Remnant is sounding more interesting than I expected, definitely checking it out someday.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually my understanding is that game informers is not actually owned by gamestop, i once discussed it with one of there more chill employees, and  i told him how through the loop hole you can get the game discount card for 2 bucks without getting the subscription, and hes like gamestop really doesnt care , they are two different companies, i imagine game informers pays them some fee
> 
> because cmon who would purchase that magazine if it wasnt for the discount card



Oh really.


> GameStop is the world's largest video game retailer. The company operates 5,557 retail stores throughout the United States, Austria, Australia, Canada, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Italy, Ireland, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, Puerto Rico, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the United Kingdom. *The company also owns two e-commerce sites, GameStop.com and ebgames.com, and Game Informer(R) magazine, a leading multi-platform video game publication.* GameStop Corp. sells new and used video game software, hardware and accessories for video game systems from Sony, Nintendo, and Microsoft. In addition, the company sells PC entertainment software, related accessories, and other merchandise.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, so many shitty stores and magazines in so many countries?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2008)

hey im just telling you what the employee told me, besides thats also the excuse they use when you lose your discount card, theyre like i can get you a new one because game informer does that, and im always like, well aint you the same company

actually i got saints row and gta mixed up, saints row has features like obilivion and sims, in that you can create your own character 

you know im kinda suprised there aint a gamestopp in japan


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2008)

Played LR more, really liking it. I get minor slowdowns but meh, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 28, 2008)

it got a D on 1up Crazy, i was gonna get it but i'll stick with fallout 3 after the crappy reviews i'll probably get it next week or just get PoP instead (cant wait for pop =D)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2008)

Persona 4 comes out the week after next week. =D

Finally, I need some Persona fix. I fucking loved Persona 3 and played the hell out of that. *Twice*. >_< One regular and one on FES.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Started LR, only about 45 minutes in but i don't see any of these "Huge slowdowns" or anything. Maybe cause i installed onto the HD but I've seen worse glitches in gears then this  Let's not even get on Knights of the old republic or mass effect, which have far more problems yet i love both.



Playing it from the HDD is _so_ much better, I should've done it from start too.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 28, 2008)

im still salivating for that game but i have to wait ti'll they announce the PS3 version. Till then i'll play Eternal Sonata and Valk Chronicles.


----------



## Akira (Nov 28, 2008)

^It's confirmed to be coming to PS3/PC, it was just a timed 360 exclusive. I'm holding out for the PS3 version though, assuming Square fix these supposed framerate problems since I'd rather not install it on a 20gb HDD.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2008)

looks like the ds is gonna get a few interesting games soon

fire emblem dragon shadow : remake of the original, never released stateside before, and the man of myth and legend, Marth is the main character

ys 1 and 2 compilation remake

ps0, there is a line going through the 0, apparently its a major project


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 28, 2008)

They are finally porting over Ys 1 and 2? Interesting though to be honest, the game looks terrible on the DS. It hit it's peak when it was released on the PC as Ys 1 & 2 Eternal (Complete).

Btw, Ys Origins and Ys VI: Ark of Napishtim for the PC are getting fantranslations done on them.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Persona 4 comes out the week after next week. =D
> 
> Finally, I need some Persona fix. I fucking loved Persona 3 and played the hell out of that. *Twice*. >_< One regular and one on FES.



Getting this too...to many games...to little time...why


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Getting this too...to many games...to little time...why


Sometimes maybe it's a good thing to lose your source of income.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 29, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> They are finally porting over Ys 1 and 2? Interesting though to be honest, the game looks terrible on the DS. It hit it's peak when it was released on the PC as Ys 1 & 2 Eternal (Complete).
> 
> Btw, Ys Origins and Ys VI: Ark of Napishtim for the PC are getting fantranslations done on them.



i didnt read the whole article, but there will be a graphics update, itll be something like how origins updated FF1 and 2
the few screenshots i saw looked pretty good

i love ark of the naphistim, i also like the ys series in general, because they are true sequels, where it actually follows a single main character
i kinda wanna check out the anime version


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen the Japanese version of Ys 1 & 2 for the DS and that's what I based my comment on. Unless it was just the screenshots I viewed, the game looked like a step down even though they tried to make the graphics similar to Ys VI. As much as I like Ys, gonna have to pass, played about 4 different versions of it already. 

Anime version is ok. Felt weird hearing Adol talk in it that's for sure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2008)

i havent played anyone except ark yet, but based on the screenshots that i saw, it wasnt that much of a step down from ark, so i prolly get this

although i would like either a xbox or ps3 sequel taking place after ark, just dear God, i hope it doesnt come to the ds or the wii (like Suikoden)


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 30, 2008)

^ any eta's or is it out for the 360 yet ?


LR is okay the battles sure are confusing but playing it of the HDD is a lot better. But i keep forgeting to save and it took me back quite a while lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 30, 2008)

No release dates have been announced yet.

LR's battle-system was horrible and confusing at first, but it grows on you and gets pretty fun after a while.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 1, 2008)

also LR has an incredible amount of sidequests, I've barely progressed with the story at all. o:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2008)

wow, that actually looks fairly impressive, this might be only the second wrpg that i have been excited about for a while, although aspects of the game did sound somewhat familiar to fable. But, the whole fantasy aspect seems pretty cool.

lol, i thought atari went under


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2008)

Apparently the next suikoden really is just a spin off; in a recent article i saw, they say it basically doesnt relate at all the story of the past games and takes place in an "alternate universe"; plus no long quest, just missions - which i think is kinda lame.

And some exciting non-exciting news, apparently brandish will be redone and released for the psp, the one screenshot i saw looked alright. I remeber what a disappointment this game was, i wanted it because the cover art looked awesome, but i finally played it at a friends and was kinda glad i hadnt bought it yet. Although ill prolly get it for my collection sometime way down the line.


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 3, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> also LR has an incredible amount of sidequests, I've barely progressed with the story at all. o:



i thought it was horrible tbh, the lag... even on an elite playing of the HD and the horrid battle system/glitches were annoying as fuck. Bad year for JRPG's


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 3, 2008)

Lahore said:


> i thought it was horrible tbh, the lag... even on an elite playing of the HD and the horrid battle system/glitches were annoying as fuck. Bad year for JRPG's



Persona 3 FES
Persona 4

You claim for a bad year has been spit upon.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 3, 2008)

6 more days till persona 4. i can't waiiit. this gotta last me till star ocean 4 or resident evil 5.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2008)

so who ever won the competition to beat persona 3 first?

and what about tales of vesperia/symphonia 2, valkryia chronicles, disgaea 3, eternal sonata ps3 port, chrono trigger and dq stuff on the ds, and several others up for debate, id say all and all it was a pretty good year for jrpgs


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2008)

^Me, fool. lol j/k maybe I did. If you meant whoever was the first to play and beat it here on NF.

I think it was either me, DS, or Whity.

Btw, offtopic but whatever happened to DS?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 3, 2008)

DS is Mister Bushido


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2008)

Lahore said:


> i thought it was horrible tbh, the lag... even on an elite playing of the HD and the horrid battle system/glitches were annoying as fuck. Bad year for JRPG's



Meh seen worse in Mass effect, knights of the old republic. This is nothing. 

As for JRPG being bad this year...Lost Odyssey was great, persona 3 FES, persona 4, disagea 3, valk chronicles, and more, how exactly was this a bad year? 

Oh you mean cause we don't have another final fantasy? 

Anyway on the bases in Last remnant, shit is a bit tough but fun none the less. Also got that kingdom hearts 2 shit and can't wait for persona 4.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

So I bought Infinite Undiscovery off Amazon because it was $20 on Black Friday.  I fully intend to give it a good chance, but does anyone think I'll find it worth my time?  I ask because JRPGs happen to be one of my least favorite gaming genres ;3

I try to make it a point to at least give some a try now and then in hopes that my opinion might change or I might run into a good one for me one day.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2008)

I liked it alot, but then again i like alot of games people don't, so yeah


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I liked it alot, but then again i like alot of games people don't, so yeah


I am aware of this.  Don't give me your fucking standard response to "is game goood??". ;3

I guess what I'm asking is what sets IU apart from other average JRPGs that I typically don't care for?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I am aware of this.  Don't give me your fucking standard response to "is game goood??". ;3
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is what sets IU apart from other average JRPGs that I typically don't care for?



His gameplay isn't like any other rpg i played, not exactly anyway. It's action based, like tales but everything is in real time. No loading battle screen, everything you see on the screen you fight at once. Also using more then 1 party, up to 3 parties with 4 members a piece. Also fighting engine is pretty fun, but that's when opinion come in. 

Also i liked the story, especially disk 2's.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

;o It's a multi-disk game?

Some of the scenery and visuals in the game have gotten my attention.  Combat sounds interesting at least.  I've heard the beginning is fairly bad which certainly won't help me get interested, but knowing this I should at least make sure to spend some good time with the game to get to the better parts.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2008)

Considering you liked Too Human, Infinite Undiscovery is a better game than that.

So, in theory, you should enjoy IU. Unless real time JRPG's are not your thing of course.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Considering you liked Too Human, Infinite Undiscovery is a better game than that.
> 
> So, in theory, you should enjoy IU. Unless real time JRPG's are not your thing of course.


Better than Too Human?!  Damn Goofy you must think IU is amazing ;3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2008)

oh man somebody that actually liked too human, lol.

Man kingdom heart chain of memories is finally out on the ps2, saw it at fries teh other day, ill take it , though kh final mix would have been better.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

What's wrong with liking too human? It was a fun hack and slash, especially with a friend.


----------



## Akira (Dec 4, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I guess what I'm asking is what sets IU apart from other average JRPGs that I typically don't care for?



Not much. For someone who doesn't care for the genre IU is not really going to change anything. The combat system is fun but flawed, voice acting might irritate you (I didn't have a problem with it apart from the whiny main character's voice), story was okay and graphics are good. It's also pretty short, but that's probably a plus for someone who isn't too big on JRPGs.

It won't make you an instant fan, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What's wrong with liking too human? It was a fun hack and slash, especially with a friend.



nothing per se, just thats its one of the more overrated games in like the last five years (the diablo 3 killer tag really seems laughable at this point).

IU does not seem to be a high caliber title, so if jrpgs arent your thing, dont bother.

What would guys say is a list of 3 or 4 rpgs that you would recommend to someone who has never played or doesnt like rpgs?
Id imagine FF7 would prolly be recommended a lot, just because its so iconic. 
Id prolly recommend suikoden 1,2 or 3; ffx, maybe disgaea, alundra perhaps.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> DS is Mister Bushido



But he hasn't been on Live since... A while now. He doesn't even have an avatar yet...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

Final fantasy 4 is a good one for a oldie. 

Shadow hearts 2 is a good one along with final fantasy 12 and 7 and persona 3 and any shin megami game really. 

I still need to try suikoden so i dunno about that one.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

*My last remnant review - *

Naruto Shippuden December Schedule


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> oh man somebody that actually liked too human, lol.


Loved the taste of it I got from the demo and for $20, I really doubt it will be a bad deal.


Fenrir said:


> Not much. For someone who doesn't care for the genre IU is not really going to change anything. The combat system is fun but flawed, voice acting might irritate you (I didn't have a problem with it apart from the whiny main character's voice), story was okay and graphics are good. It's also pretty short, but that's probably a plus for someone who isn't too big on JRPGs.
> 
> It won't make you an instant fan, but it's not that bad.


Knowing that the game was "short" was the only reason I went through with the $20 purchase lol.  I like the idea of being able to beat games before i get bored of them.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> nothing per se, just thats its one of the more overrated games in like the last five years (the diablo 3 killer tag really seems laughable at this point).


Overrated?  Lol it has a metacritic rating of 65.  A fairly average score for an average game I happen to think I will like.

Perhaps you meant overhyped, because I would agree with you on that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2008)

stumpy you got me there, i meant overhyped, but twenty dollars, agreed, is not a bad price

the problem with ff4 as a recommendation is i dont think the story is enticing enough to draw in some marginal player of jrpg
persona though is an interesting choice
and yes crazy you should def try at least suikoden III, i is also good


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

question and a halfish

has anyone got chain of memories yet, from bestbuy? Its supposed to have somekind of collectable art work inside; what is it?

Is that collectable artwork and the mini poster in last remanants exclusive to bestbuy or in any new copy?


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2008)

SO4 will have three discs X3


----------



## Agitation (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's a question.

Do the Star ocean games all link together as one big storyline?

I want to play SO4 but I'm afraid I won't understand what's going on at all because I haven't played the previous ones.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2008)

I've only played SO3, but apparently it's more like Final Fantasy in that each installment features new characters, storylines, planets and such.

Though it's possible they all take place in the same universe, you'll have to ask someone with a little more knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 7, 2008)

I got into RPG's a few months ago. And till now, the greatest RPG's I've played are:

Chrono Trigger
Mother 2 and 3
Final Fantasy 7

I enjoyed all three and I would like to start another "adventure" so, can anyone recommend a RPG I "Must play before I die" ? No matter which console it's on!


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 7, 2008)

FFVIII, IX, X, XII, IV, Shadow Hearts 1 & 2, to mention some of my personal favourites.


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2008)

The Shin Megami Tensei series is also worth a look.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

Three and four in the Persona series are rather easy to get into.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 7, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I got into RPG's a few months ago. And till now, the greatest RPG's I've played are:
> 
> Chrono Trigger
> Mother 2 and 3
> ...



KotOR, Baldur's Gate 1 and 2, Deus Ex, Planescape: Torment, TES 3: Morrowind,  and Fallout 2.  But you're probably looking for JRPGs, and I have no experience in that area.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

I think breath of fire III, or any in the series are worht checking out
as well as like ive said manya time any suikoden game

how big is the difference in capacity between ps3 and xbox 360 games, i mean ive yet to see a 2 disc ps3 game, but several have 3 plus, with lost odyssey at 4; i thought multi disc had gone teh way of the dinosaur after ps1


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

got SMRPG on VC due to nostalgia factor


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think breath of fire III, or any in the series are worht checking out
> as well as like ive said manya time any suikoden game
> 
> how big is the difference in capacity between ps3 and xbox 360 games, i mean ive yet to see a 2 disc ps3 game, but several have 3 plus, with lost odyssey at 4; i thought multi disc had gone teh way of the dinosaur after ps1



25GB Single-layer BD(IIRC, only MGS4 has used a dual-layerd) compared to 8GB DVD.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 7, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I got into RPG's a few months ago. And till now, the greatest RPG's I've played are:
> 
> Chrono Trigger
> Mother 2 and 3
> ...



Kid if ur startin with old school stuff, get on XenoGears. Can't say enough how good that ish is. I totally skipped it back on the day, but i'm playin it on my PSP right now. 

FF8 is better than seven lol....but i think thats just cause i hardly understood wat the fuck happened.

FFX is a must play. 

Chrono Cross, Star Ocean 3, Lost Odysee, and Rogue Galaxy. Check those out.

Tales games are fun, but they tend to be so goddamn simple when it comes to story and shit. Tales of Symphonia and Vesperia are both great in quality and content. 

tons more. I don't usually fuck with WRPGs, but Jade Empire is my shit. KoTOR is cool.

i almost forgot Super Mario RPG for snes.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 8, 2008)

Tales of the Abyss definitely kicks Symphonia's ass, really.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Tales of the Abyss definitely kicks Symphonia's ass, really.



Abyss was cool but i hated the crappy ass overworld or watever its called. It just seemed slow and not very good in quality. Gameplay is better no doubt bout that though.....but technically it dragged so much for me. Symphonia shit went fast and it was easier for me to enjoy.

Plus i was gettin annoyed with the nonstop bitching from everyone in Abyss. One guy don't know shit and complains, u got a legit bitch in Tear, Jade is cool but he turned into an asshole, Guy is coolest dude in game, that lil princess is a douche, and everyone talks shit about the main (i clearly forgot his name).

If theres one gripe i got with Vesperia so far is that this shits story is waaay to divided. I feel like i'm playin an Anime, and i finished an Arc and now Arc 2 is starting....but the story is so cut off from the driving actions of Arc 1....Its almost like filler, or a new game lol. I put the game down for a minute cause of it. Yuri is cool as shit tho. The Dark Knight.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 8, 2008)

Got my copy of Persona 2: Eternal Punishment in the mail, fuck yeah $35!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



o i got my copy of persona 2 eternal punishment for free , from a friend who bought 6 copies at gamestop for 75 cents each 
although i had to pay 30 for my copy of Persona 2 Innocent Sin


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2008)

what are some good rpgs to get on ds beside ff3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy IV, Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (kinda), some other shit.

I can't really think of too many real RPGs for the DS. Which is why I almost regret buying the damn thing. If it weren't for Castlevania and Disgaea I would.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what are some good rpgs to get on ds beside ff3



0_0



Final Fantasy 4 Remake
Any Dragonquest remake that is currently out for the system
The World Ends with You
Disgeia DS
Final Fantasy Tatics Advance 2
Final Fantasy RW
Chrono Trigger DS
Fire Emblem DS
Children of Mana



There are more that are in the States

Here is the overall list so far



Some are only in Japan atm but are coming out next year. Some mystwalker titles are coming out next year (in the first quater).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2008)

yea i was thinking something less FF, there are couple that look okay but i dont know
Anyone play Rondo of Swords, Etrian Odyssey, Riveria, Yggdrasil 
these are ones that kinda interest me

but oh boy, i got a copy of pokemon blue today for a couple of bucks, so now i can finally play it, ive been hesitant to open my sealed yellow version, and i really wanted to play one of the older ones
-just a werid thing i noticed, when you go to enter your name - gary is one of the choices, and when you go to enter prof. oak's nephews name ash is one of the choice; but in the tv show ash is the protagonist and gary the nephew, dont know thought it was kinda werid


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i was thinking something less FF, there are couple that look okay but i dont know
> Anyone play Rondo of Swords, Etrian Odyssey, Riveria,



Check out the gamefaqs list.

rondo of sword's is a difficult RPG (hard to come by these days). Not so bad story and the battle system takes a bit of time to get used to but overall it's solid.

Etrain odyssey 1 and 2 are great, both deserved to be played. Battle system is quite fun and the music is good. Story is not bad but that depends on the person playing it. I think it would be up your alley.

I do not know much about the 3rd game you mentioned.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2008)

riveria the promised land, oh wait i forgot this was rereleased for psp, it was originally on gba, so was yggdrasil come to think it of it, although these games are getting ported left and right and i cant keep track of them anymore

i saw a new copy of rondo for about 17, i might just have to go and get it

and i def. want to get the world ends with you, im gonna wait till my blockbuste starts selling off ds games, and pick it up there cheap


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

Disgaea and related games Phantom Brave, Makai Kingdom, and La Pucelle Tactics are my favorite Rpg's because you can level up to level 9999.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2008)

^did you actually bother do that , although that is kinda cool, but seems tedious, even though i know you level faster in disgaea at least


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

No the Highest I ever leveled up to is level 1300 for my prinny in phantom brave and Ash level 1280. I was able to take down overlord Baal level 4000 using my duo of death. Failure Fusion is the Key to Ultimate power in Phantom Brave.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 15, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but oh boy, i got a copy of pokemon blue today for a couple of bucks, so now i can finally play it, ive been hesitant to open my sealed yellow version, and i really wanted to play one of the older ones
> -just a werid thing i noticed, when you go to enter your name - gary is one of the choices, and when you go to enter prof. oak's nephews name ash is one of the choice; but in the tv show ash is the protagonist and gary the nephew, dont know thought it was kinda werid



u must be young if u missed the originals.

red had the names the other way around.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Pokemon Red and Blue were great games. I prefer psychic pokemon especially Mewtwo. But I traded those in for new games.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 15, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Disgaea and related games Phantom Brave, Makai Kingdom, and La Pucelle Tactics are my favorite Rpg's because you can level up to level 9999.



Man, I love overleveling..my first overleveing experiences all began with Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 15, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Man, I love overleveling..my first overleveing experiences all began with Super Mario RPG.



Super Mario Rpg was  even though Max level is 50 I believe. My absolute favorite mario game on Snes. I hope they make a sequel to it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2008)

nah, its just by the time pokemon came out it was considered a kiddy thing, so i brushed it off, the show didnt help much, but later on i actually played some of the older games, and decided if a copy of the older stuff would fall in my lap i would play it

well if you want to get tech. paper mario and paper mairo 64, are sequels in the sense of FF, they are sequels because they are new rpg mairos, but they have new stories; i would like to see a direct sequel though


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 15, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Super Mario Rpg was  even though Max level is 50 I believe. My absolute favorite mario game on Snes. I hope they make a sequel to it.



Max was thirdy, and the Papar Mario series were sequels apparently, unfortunately they didn't not fulfill what Mario RPG did.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

yea i never quite got what Nintendo was thinking, although i guess it does have something to with the fact that squarenix was involved with rpg. But i mean look what they did, smrpg was a phenomenal game, instead of a straight sequel they pull that 2d paper crap. Then as if they thought the series wasnt ruined enough they took at most of the rest of the rpg elements and came out with super paper mairo on the wii. Im like you already have a platform series of mario, why mess with the rpg one. But then again the Nintendo company has never really been worth anything (console wise), since the end of the super nintendo.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 16, 2008)

I never had the chance to play paper mario but IMO it didn't seem like a sequel to SMRPG. But I truly think they should make a remake of it because it was that darn good IMO.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

i have it , but i havent played it yet, but speaking with a friend whose beat it he says, other than the graphics and story the gameplay is the same, i dont know, im too lazy to pull out my n64 and play paper mario at this point, and im too set in my ways to skip it to play paper mario thousand year door on my gamecube

but like i said i think the main issue with a remake or sequel is the square enix vs nintendo situation

its sad i finally got an xbox 360 and it was promised to be delievered today but its in dallas now, i wont get it till tomorrow , oh well once i do , blue dragon time


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i never quite got what Nintendo was thinking, although i guess it does have something to with the fact that squarenix was involved with rpg. But i mean look what they did, smrpg was a phenomenal game, instead of a straight sequel they pull that 2d paper crap. Then as if they thought the series wasnt ruined enough they took at most of the rest of the rpg elements and came out with super paper mairo on the wii. Im like you already have a platform series of mario, why mess with the rpg one. But then again the Nintendo company has never really been worth anything (console wise), since the end of the super nintendo.



The Paper Mario series is great, it's definitely one of the better RPG series out there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

^its not like dont ever plan to play it, i might go ahead if it ever gets put on the wii store for like 5-8 bucks, but i dont have the room any more to have my sega master system, genesis, dreamcast, super nintendo, or n64 to be plugged in unless i do some overly complicated things - although well the dreamcast makes the snes unnecessary

@mysti , what the basic story of paper mario, i think thats what made smrpg good, is it used the same characters but added a new twist with the whole star guy and sword guy, and other great characters like geno, and johnny the shark; i mean the whole mushroom kingdom etc gets old after a while


----------



## Botzu (Dec 17, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> Do the Star ocean games all link together as one big storyline?
> 
> I want to play SO4 but I'm afraid I won't understand what's going on at all because I haven't played the previous ones.



first and second ones do for sure. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



claude is the son of one of the playable characters from the first game


 not quite sure about the other ones.

also I really loved rondo of swords. It was a really good game and would of probably been more widely noticed if it didn't feel so unpolished. you will probably notice it instantly from the first battle but there is some major delay in enemy actions if you happen to corner yourself off in a position the enemy has trouble attacking you.

Lastly anyone here hear about muramasa? its a wii game coming out in 2009 by the same makers as odins sphere. looks amazing imo [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cO1JRMIBQWk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

@ at mysti, cool, the second one sounds particulary interesting, and his is straight up turn based like smrpg or is the battle system tweaked

ill prolly check out rondo of blood at some point, although speaking of unpolished ds games, id have to say the Lunar game for that systems was probably one of the poorest games and biggest disappointments ever

hmm if its by the odin spheres guys its worth at least a check 

oh and for those who dont know, theres a game called Sonic something genesis collection coming out for PS3 and XBOX 360, including some sonic games of course, but there reason it should interest some here is because it has beyond oasis, phantasy star ii, iii, iv; shining in the darkness, and shining forces 1 and 2; plus 40 other games and its only gonna be 29.99

although i have to say look at gamestops release schdule aside from ff13 and star ocean 4, there no really big rpg coming out for either ps3 or xbox 360 for a while, white knight was not listed yet

although there was some wrpg, i think maybe by the guys who did bioshock called dragon age origins - looks like obilivion


----------



## Quagles (Dec 17, 2008)

Quick question for all the RPG fans here, which RPG's would be worthwhile to pick up on the Xbox 360? I've been hanging on to the PS2 still even after getting it a year ago playing my RPG's, and my DS too ofc.

I've recently finished Fable II, and just yesterday I finished Eternal Sonata, otherwise I haven't touched any. I thought Eternal Sonata was pretty decent even if it was a bit short and easy. Graphics were indeed beautiful though and made it all worthwhile. Also played western rpg's like Fallout 3, but I don't really see it as exactly an RPG that I'm after 

So what should I pick up ? How about Lost Odyssey ? Turn based or action-rpg's doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Well...I'll just toss a number of JRPG's at your way with Gamerankings percentage rankings, which should help entice you on the other games on the platform.

Tales of Vesperia [83%]
Lost Odyssey [79%]
Blue Dragon [78%]
The Last Remnant [68%]
Infinite Undiscovery [68%]

Those are probably the most 5 popular RPGs on the system outside of games like Fable II and Fallout 3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

blue dragon is the first one i plan to play, but thats partly due to the fact i like the anime

so how was fallout, i know its classified as an rpg but whats the gameplay like, it looks more like a 3rd person action game from what i have seen

and although not as good theres also 
spectral force
and operation of darkness, both are atlus games, so if you played ps2 stuff this should also be up your alley

and for those interested amazon has a sale tales of vespira limited edition 49.99, its some kind of promo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Lost Odyssey is the best out of all goofy mentioned. It has a good story, deep characters and the thousand year dream stories help out with that.

the battle system is one of my favorite turn based systems. The ring system is nice and I also like the ability to change your rings while in battle.

There are a-lot of skill's to learn in this game. Freaking over 220 if you add the stuff you learn off items.


Second best on that list goofy mentioned would be ToV or Blue dragon.  

now those are JRPG's

360 WRPG's you should play are

Fallout 3 (amazing)
Mass effect
Fable 2


@Kira U. Masaki

Fallout 3 is one of the best WRPG out there. It's first person or 3rd but do not play it 3rd person it sucks bad in that view.

The story in it is better than oblivion that's for sure and the side quest's where put together a-lot better than oblivion. 

Having the mini nuke gun in that game is amazing 

I specialize in Big guns, Lockpicking , Sneaking, Medical, and science.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Lost Odyssey is the best out of all goofy mentioned.



BULLSHIT!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

haha, ill have to try fall out , so what do you ^ think is the best with that adamant statement of disdain


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

I said LO is the best JRPG not overall on the system.

Overall still belongs to a WRPG. Until a JRPG get's a few thing's right. LO's dark character / story though is up there with the WRPG's on 360 in terms of story.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

LO is also my personal fave next gen RPG but i also enjoyed most of the ones listed except blue dragon. That was just a rejected dragon quest. 

This of course is my opinion, it's all up to personal taste.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 17, 2008)

What are your thoughts on White Knight Chronicles, 29/40 From Famitsu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 17, 2008)

Gambitz said:


> What are your thoughts on White Knight Chronicles, 29/40 From Famitsu.



Either Famitsu is as unreliable and shitty as they usually are, or Level 5 pulled a Factor 5.

Then again, Famitsu gave shovelware like Gundam Crossfire, Sonic 06, and countless other games good scores.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

We'll see, i just can't see it being bad. Shit looks pretty awesome to me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @ at mysti, cool, the second one sounds particulary interesting, and his is straight up turn based like smrpg or is the battle system tweaked



SMRPGs system with a few twists.

The Mario and Luigi series is also pretty good with 1 being better than 2 imo.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> We'll see, i just can't see it being bad. Shit looks pretty awesome to me.



Yes, because scores of 7s and 8s are terrible.


----------



## Quagles (Dec 18, 2008)

I really want to play Tales of Vesperia. Sadly that won't be before Spring, due to me living in Europe  but I think ill give Lost Odyssey a try, it's been a long time since I've enjoyed Nobou Uematsu's music anyways  thanks for advice.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Ar Tonelico 2.  Why is it that the best RPG's still seem to be coming out on the PS2?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2008)

^well rpgs in general are still coming out for the ps2 due to the fact that alot of the dont focus on super good looking graphics, they focus on cutsy animeish 2d graphics which can be still done well on the ps2, and thats also the reason the wii has quite a few decent rpgs

i imagine we will see the same trend on the next gen systems, taht later on in their lives a bunch of rpgs come ouf for them


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yes, because scores of 7s and 8s are terrible.



Coming from the mag who gave gundam crossfire a 34/40 and give white knight a 29/40, makes me think they must of really not liked it or just love gundam shitfire. But like i said i make my own opinion so fuck that mag


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2008)

what someone body gave gundam crossfire that high of a score, to me there hasnt been a gundam game worth playing since ms saga new dawn, although i think in generally they have never made gundam games that live up to anime

although naruto games were the same way, its only with the last few naruto titles that they have started sucking less


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2008)

Famitsu is pretty garbage with scores. IIRC Sonic 06 got 36/40


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I wanted to say one of the best retro rpg games IMO is Legend of Zelda for Nes. That is one game I will always like. :risu


----------



## GsG (Dec 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Coming from the mag who gave *gundam crossfire* a *34/40* and give *white knight* a *29/40*



What?  Yeah I'm not going to rely on that magazine and instead will have to see the game for myself.  I've enjoyed many of Level 5's great games and predict White Knight Chronicles to be a great game as well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Coming from the mag who gave gundam crossfire a 34/40 and give white knight a 29/40, makes me think they must of really not liked it or just love gundam shitfire. But like i said i make my own opinion so fuck that mag



So, is this a case where they didn't get paid enough to give it a good score.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

Probably. Or they got paid by the guys who made gundam to actually give it a score more then 2.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 18, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to Ar Tonelico 2.  Why is it that the best RPG's still seem to be coming out on the PS2?



Because PS2 > New Gen system.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

I wanna see devil summoner 2 come. Since i just bought 1.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 19, 2008)

i just picked up eternal sonata (360), blue dragon, innocent moon, and trauma center second opinion today (and for the tidy price of 20 bucks)

so ill be starting blue dragon , since my xbox arrived yesterday


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2008)

^not bad choice. The only problem I had with Blue dragon was the fact the first 10 hour's of the game was kinda slow pace. 

The story is basic but the art and music make it enjoyable. The battle system though is deep for a turn based system (many classes, many skills, etC).

add me on live sometime gamertag is Ssj3GokuSan


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 19, 2008)

^will do - it might take me a little longer to set everythign up though i have five systems and a dvd player hooked up so i have to tinker with the best setup, i like acutally like the blue dragon anime, and aside from adding a character the story is give or take the same from what i hear, so i look forward to story of the game as well

between spectral force 3 or operation darkness , which one is a better choice, i got some trades ins for gamestop while they are doing the 30 percent so i think ill pick up one of these, im leaning torwards OD


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 21, 2008)

So I just picked up dark cloud 2, I was pissed off bored playing through the first hour, I was going to return it after finishing the first dungeon.  But my cheap ass wanted to get my moneys worth so I decided to keep playing it and hope something amazing will happen, so yeah now I can't even put my controller down.  It's pretty addicting once you get used to the battle system.

Great game, I can't believe I own a ps2 and never played the dark cloud series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 21, 2008)

its kinda of overlooked some times because of the first dark cloud, a. its a bargin bin title, and most people overlook those and b. the first one is kinda hard to get into because of some of the features, mainly the weapon system

ah but i can always respect someone who likes to get their moneys worth


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2008)

Blue Dragon was horribly average, sadly. Far from the best from Sakaguchi and Uematsu.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 21, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> its kinda of overlooked some times because of the first dark cloud, a. its a bargin bin title, and most people overlook those and b. the first one is kinda hard to get into because of some of the features, mainly the weapon system
> 
> ah but i can always respect someone who likes to get their moneys worth



Is it anything like the dark cloud 2's weapon system?  I actually find it pretty interesting.  I like the fact that you can customize weapons and towns.

But yeah, in general people say Dark Cloud 2 is better than the first one by a landslide.  The only problem I have with this game is the annoying music and so far boring characters.  I'm only on chapter two but the storyline doesn't seem too strong.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 21, 2008)

the weapon system in the first one does let you customize your weapon, the main problem is that your weapon can break, and often this happens in the latter part of the game, which essentially screws you because your in a tough area and have to restart with a basic weapon

hmmmm just started blue dragon, on the one hand i like the fact that i can play it in japanese language with english subtitles, problem is , i have to say the japanese dub might be as bad as the english one; and it seems the anime changes a few other things as well; but so far i like it


----------



## MueTai (Dec 22, 2008)

After a few months hiatus I finally played the final stretch of Okami today.  I didn't know what to expect for the final area, but I was pleasantly surprised with the final battles.  The story tied up nicely, although it kinda seemed to leave room for a sequel...

All in all, Okami is one of the best games I have ever played.  As far as RPGs go, only Chrono Trigger can rival the amount of enjoyment I got out of the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

Okami is not an RPG.. It has elements in it but its heavy on the Adventure / Action genre more.


Let's take a vote.


For the people who played Lost Odyssey

do you prefer the "one thousand year dream" stories  in terms of how they presented it? Or do you feel that you wanted cinimatics?


I honestly loved the way they did it. To me it makes me dwel into his character more and lets me think of what's happening in my head. Kinda like reading a book. The music and change of pictures in the background really helped that out.

I think that is something you cannot achieve with cinematic's and I hope it never goes away.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd like a cinematic IF it was as good as the stories.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

I should have elaborate more.


The thing with cinematic you will not ever see or feel that you can get from what they did in the stories is the actual feel that your part of it.

It's pretty much the same feeling when you read a book. That experience you can never get from a movie. 


I love cinematic but after really thinking about it and reading those stories. Movies just cannot compare.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 23, 2008)

Just go to the friends menu and choose add friend. Then all you need to do is type in the name of the person you want to add.

As for Okami, even though Clover Studios went defunct, Capcom has the rights so it's still possible for a sequel though unlikely. The former employees of Clover made a new company so they'll need to get the rights from Capcom if they want to do it themselves. Shame not enough people bought it to cement a sequel.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2008)

With the New Xbox Experience you can add friends a few ways. There is a friends section when you use that scrolling thing.

Or you can hit the guide button and go to the tab with your friends on it and add them from there. All you do is add their gamertag and your in.


Not sure about the home thing.


@aman

Okami did sell better on the Wii than the PS2. So they know there is a install base there for the game at least.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 23, 2008)

I still find it funny how the cover for the Wii version had an IGN watermark.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 23, 2008)

Okami was fun, it got repetitive though, and I hated the voice thingy they chose to do instead of just speaking normally.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 23, 2008)

I loved LO's A Thousand Years of Dreams, I found them to be more intersting than the actual storyline itself.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2008)

who knows , disgaea was about as obscure and under appreciated as okami and now it has spawned 2 sequels, psp port, ds port, 2 manga series, and an anime, not to mention merchandise

btw whats the latest on gajinworks, i heard for a while now that they were ready to begin producing games again, but its been quite since; other than atlus/nippion the original working designs was my fav company


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2008)

i must say im exteremly pleased with the xbox's music feature, i can play my own library instead of the repetitive and duel music on rpgs, which is an awesome feature indeed

for those who care, on xbox live, you can actually get a bonus dunegon for free added to last remnant called the the ancient ruin, well technically you get the key to open it, plus theres some free add ons for tales of verspira, and a free add on of ultra hard mode on blue dragon


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2008)

Kira do not get the shuffle dungeon for blue dragon. It's really not that great sadly  But do get the Lost Odyssey one that one is pretty good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at my signature to the my favorite rpg series, my favorite games of all time are Final fantasy 7, Monster Rancher 1, and Dragonseed.

I have always loved disney movies since I was a small child, so making Mickey badass and creating Organization 13, Ansem, Riku, Sora, and all those great FF/Disney mixed creations turned out very well.

Two weird things combined always seem to make a great game, just look to Marvel vs Capcom.

I would love a nintendo rpg version of smash brothers, it would be absolutely amazing.

My first rpg was Final fantasy mystic quest, a good game for beginners.

I'm still waiting for my next-gen Naruto rpg, the world is vast enough to make a great game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2008)

cool, it sounds like a hassle, on a side note, the ancient hosptial was a pretty cool area, the music fit really well; is there gonna be some area where getting monster fights is easier , because one of the achievements is 100 monster fights, but so far the only ones that did that where the fire and ice wolves
btw maromaro voice is so annoying , id like to back hand him

^nice somebody that actually played dragonseed, how is it, its one fo the few remaining ps1 rpgs that i want that i still dont have, im hesitant to drop 30-40 without knowing more about it

id like to see a naruto turn based like the ds game, but on a console

^if you like crossing of werid stuff youd like Cross edge - crossover of nippion franchises, including disgaea , and darkstalkers, etc in a strategy game format; and the new fighte tesunko vs capcom


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

^ speaking of PS1 rpgs, anyone played Beyond the Beyond? It was probably one of the original RPGs ever released for the system, least a year or so before FFVII booted the genre on the system.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2008)

^i have it , yet to play it though, it looks like a solid game though, nothing impressive, just a simple game
same thing with eternal eyes - if you wanna play simple but solid strategy based rpg game thats the way to go

Just got Infinite Undiscovery with my trade ins gift card, i was gonna get it one way or the other, and the stuff i traded in i basically got for free, so it was like a free game

has anybody here played any of the Growlanser games?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

Beyond the Beyond was pretty solid, strictly turn based but with a somewhat generic story though it had some nice twists. You even used every party member you had to fight.

Been meaning to get IU but the general consensus on it makes me think to just buy it used.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 25, 2008)

yea thats what i heard, but i basically got it for free, plus among my top 5 favorite games 2 of them are recived with less than stellar reviews (ephermal fantasia, shining tears)

beyond the beyond is higher up on the to do list, since i started playing my ps1 games alphabetically

but i just rented bioshock ps3 version, and blue dragon and anything else will have to take about a week break; although i have to say, wtf, the loading/install screen lasted 10 - 20 minutes


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2008)

Cross edge 

Why haven't I heard of this game before. 

It has Disgaea and Darkstalkers in it? 

Was there an american release?

The game that was in my signature was Kingdom hearts, but I changed my sig also. 

Edit:
Nevermind it's for the ps3, and coming out March 2009, going to pick it up for sure, still need to buy Disgaea 3 though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 25, 2008)

^wait a min whats being released march 2009, if they are releasing cross egde, ill buy that the sec it drops in stores

id also like to see agarest, plus i still need to get chaos wars

man, let me say bioshock is addicting, i played it 11 straight hours today, and im glad i finaly found a game on ps3 that actually has trophy support


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

White Knight Chronicles sold 100,000 copies on day one in Japan. X3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> White Knight Chronicles sold 100,000 copies on day one in Japan. X3



Around 1/7th of the best selling game on the PS3 in Japan.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

^What is the best selling PS3 game in Japan? MGS4? LBP? GTA4?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

MGS4, at around 700,000 copies.


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Around 1/7th of the best selling game on the PS3 in Japan.



And your point is?

WKC is a new IP, it obviously isn't going to sell like MGS4.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

These were day one sales though, I'm sure it'll sell a lot more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> And your point is?
> 
> WKC is a new IP, it obviously isn't going to sell like MGS4.



Oh, I was more or less pot-shotting the PS3 and its lack of success in Japan.

It had nothing to do with WKC, but more to do with the sad issue of the Wii only being a hit there.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 26, 2008)

WKC seems like a strange mix of an MMO.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2008)

WKC = White Knight Chronicles


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

White Knight Chronicles? That sounds like a very awesome game. Disgaea 3 is finally getting some of the content the Japanese players have.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

> Christmas came just on schedule in Japan yesterday, when thousands of players nationwide took White Knight Chronicles home and near-immediately realized the character creation system lets them freely adjust female characters' breast size.
> 
> The breast size slider in question is shrewdly titled "glamor".
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Very sneaky adjusting a certain aspect of the body and calling it glamor simply amazing. This game is a must have.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 26, 2008)

Figured I'd post this for the few Ys fans on this thread (all 2 of us). Ys VI: Ark of Napishtim for the PC has a fan translation out so if you missed the PSP or PS2 version, you can get that.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Figured I'd post this for the few Ys fans on this thread (all 2 of us). Ys VI: Ark of Napishtim for the PC has a fan translation out so if you missed the PSP or PS2 version, you can get that.



 I love y's!! The first game was one of the best retro rpg's ever!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, I was more or less pot-shotting the PS3 and its lack of success in Japan.
> 
> It had nothing to do with WKC, but more to do with the sad issue of the Wii only being a hit there.



well actually DS is the only hit there. But Wii has sold more consoles than PS3 and 360. I do not mind my JRPG's are being developed so it makes me happy =0


The Y's 1 and 2 remakes on DS are pretty good btw.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

Japanese gamers need to start purchasing some real consoles, instead of awful GameCubes with remote controllers. 

They don't like games anymore? :[

EDIT: 

Actually that's unfair, the average Wii owner isn't exactly what you would call a gamer anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2008)

They like wii fit...oh yeah. Nevermind


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well actually DS is the only hit there. But Wii has sold more consoles than PS3 and 360. I do not mind my JRPG's are being developed so it makes me happy =0
> 
> 
> The Y's 1 and 2 remakes on DS are pretty good btw.



I still think the ultimate remakes were Ys I & II Complete for the PC. The DS version just pretty much took those versions and tried to make it 3D. However, they did get rid of the bump attack system, something some new players to the series would find really awkward. I should make a thread for the Ys series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Japanese gamers need to start purchasing some real consoles, instead of awful GameCubes with remote controllers.
> 
> They don't like games anymore? :[
> 
> ...



This generation has sucked ass for the most part.

Wii = LOL NONGAMES
360 = LOL SHIT HARDWARE
PS3 = LOL NO GAMES
DS = LOL WHY IS THIS SELLING SO MUCH
PSP = LOL WHY IS SQUARE-ENIX STILL DEVELOPING ON THIS SYSTEM?

I mean sure, there are amazing games like Super Mario Galaxy and Metal Gear Solid 4. But for every one of those, there are dozens of instances that the DS is praised far more than it's worth, there being more and more shovelware on the Wii, and more RRoD for the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

The Nintendo DS has ALOT of amazing RPG's and other genres the Japanese like. The same GENRES that made the ps2 popular.

*HD IS AN ISSUE FOR MANY NICHE GAME DEVELOPERS*

Buy real consoles? Make interesting games to that particular culture and maybe you will get some sales.


you guys wanted HD this and HD that... now you got it and NOW developers are failing and firing people. Good job ppl! Hard core gamers are selfish has the next bunch of people. 

your not going to see those niche JRPGs that where on the Ps2. ONly place you will see them is on the Wii and DS (which the DS has some very nice ones and the Wii has good ones in development).

why not the other consoles? o I dont know maybe just the fact that you need to spend MILLIONS to get anywhere on them. At least one of the companies learned that COST EFFECTIVE development > any other console.

Tis why the PS2 and Ps1 did so well because they put developers first and made the system accessible to the developers. But noooo not this generation with the Ps3. 

At least the xbox 360 IS TRYING but even that is going no where fast. Seriously if it was not for the unreal 3 engine you would see a-lot more people failing out this generation.



Nintendo...... Well, just get the freaking 3rd parties to start making some good games.. SHEESH at least Namco, capcom , and Square are trying. but what about western developers? o no those people are arrogant developers and think there shit don't stink so they put crap on the system then bitch about those games not selling. O MY I WONDER WHY.


No more Hero's sold over 500,000 world wide.. Best selling suta game they EVER MADE. Sold 4 times more than killer 7 did on both the gamecube and PS2. Also made a good profit off the game.


COME ON AMERICAN DEVELOPERS WERE THE HELL ARE YA!


/Rant end


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Nintendo DS has ALOT of amazing RPG's



You'd think even the most mediocre of RPG's are amazing because they are on the DS, especially after that p*d*p****-like ego you stroked in that DS thread you made 

Honestly, the only RPGs I liked on the fucking system were FFIV DS, Mario & Luigi 2, and The World Ends With You. Almost all of the other RPGs on the system are pretty bland.

It's funny that the Wii and DS are both such heavy sellers, yet they seem to have a very small list of really good games. Especially the Wii.

The fact that people would consider New Super Mario Bros or Zelda: Phantom Hourglass to be AAA games just makes me sick, and pretty much makes me yawn at the hype the system gets. I've tried countless games, but I've only really enjoyed a few.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You'd think even the most mediocre of RPG's are amazing because they are on the DS, especially after that p*d*p****-like ego you stroked in that DS thread you made



!!!!!!

I think there great because I love Niche RPGS! Where is crazymornix when you need him



also AAA games does not have to be SUPER GRAPHICS and all that jazz. New Super mario brothers? sure it's a AAA game amazing gameplay and great control = AAA to me.


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Nintendo DS has ALOT of amazing RPG's and other genres the Japanese like. The same GENRES that made the ps2 popular.
> 
> *HD IS AN ISSUE FOR MANY NICHE GAME DEVELOPERS*
> 
> ...



IMO the only reason PS3 is considered more difficult to develop for is because the 360 was out first so devs became more used to the 360 hardware and had difficulties with the PS3 architecture since it was DIFFERENT. If the consoles released in the opposite order I'm pretty sure it would be the other way round, but I could be wrong (not much of a tech person tbh).

HD is an issue for Niche game developers? I don't think HD is that relevant. If your game is GREAT, it will sell whatever console you put it on, but if you have a console like the Wii with an install base which almost equals its two competitors put together I can see why you'd opt for that console since the dev costs are also cheaper.

Oh and New Super Mario Bros. is awesome, don't be hatin on it Goofy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2008)

New super mario is alright. It's kinda boring actually. And the Zelda: PH sucked ass. I like the smaller games on DS, there so called "AAA" suck IMO.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 27, 2008)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey, I have a question for some of you.

Is the Suikoden series worth getting into? I heard III and V were the best ones, and I have all of the other ones, which I NEVER played.

I was thinking on starting IV and Tactics first, because I want to burn through all of the games I own and haven't beaten on the more modern systems first.

In this order, too:
The Last Remnant
Lost Odyssey
Infinite Undiscovery
Tales of Vesperia
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
Persona 3 FES
Persona 4
Suikoden IV
Suikoden Tactics
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Rouge Galaxy
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy X [I've not beaten this due to the game being damaged and locking up during stone spells/summons. I have a Greatest Hits copy now]

Hehe, you can see all of my unbeaten games are ALL fucking RPGs, too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2008)

The classic Suikoden series (well minus like one of the titles) is better than most current RPGs. It's worth getting int o it but I would beat the persona series and at least beat Lost Odyssey before going into the series.

Most of the RPG's you have not beaten yet other than what I mentioned are "eh" especially LR and IU 

But playing so many rpg's can really ruin the experience especially if they are bad rpgs. So I would start on the series soon before your RPG craze runs out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, I have a question for some of you.
> 
> Is the Suikoden series worth getting into? I heard III and V were the best ones, and I have all of the other ones, which I NEVER played.
> 
> ...



Fuck FF10, shit sucked don't bother. 

Nocturne kicks ass, so does persona series. Start with one of those.

Rouge can wait, it's ok. 

Suikoden i need to get into myself. Looks like a cool series except for the 4th, i've been warned. 

Last, infinite, and lost should be played together. All can be beat in less time then nocturne  

Tales = meh.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 28, 2008)

okay i'm not one to try to knock peoples opinions since they're...u know...opinions. But DAMMIT ignore crazymtf's blasphemous comment regarding FFX. That shit was one of the best rpgs EVER. He just hates Tidus WITH A PASSION. 

Suikoden series is OKAY. I played 2 and 5. I didn't finish 5 tho because i got sick and tired of the loading. And the combat animations were less than stellar. But it really was a nice package with the ridiculus amount of characters, cinematic fights, war battles and what not. Stories seemed decent.

I say its on the same level of Tales series. Tales gameplay is more engaging but Suikoden has better story. Both have crap load of ish to do.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 28, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne is a game that will entertain you forever there is so much to do and you will have a lot of fun playing it so I suggest when you can take the time to finish it. But IMO I never played an rpg I didn't like.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> okay i'm not one to try to knock peoples opinions since they're...u know...opinions. But DAMMIT ignore crazymtf's blasphemous comment regarding FFX. That shit was one of the best rpgs EVER. He just hates Tidus WITH A PASSION.
> 
> Suikoden series is OKAY. I played 2 and 5. I didn't finish 5 tho because i got sick and tired of the loading. And the combat animations were less than stellar. But it really was a nice package with the ridiculus amount of characters, cinematic fights, war battles and what not. Stories seemed decent.
> 
> I say its on the same level of Tales series. Tales gameplay is more engaging but Suikoden has better story. Both have crap load of ish to do.



Lol i have far more problems with FF10 then just "Tidus". I had a 10 minute video on FF series and spent 5 minutes talking about FF10. Not my fault shit disappointed me so much.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 28, 2008)

Well my most favorite Rpg of all time is definately Zelda the first part. BS Zelda is the best version of zelda ever but its only available via emulation. The only Final Fantasy game I really like is Final Fantasy X-2 With Yuna, Payne, and that beautiful blond girl I forgot her name.  
But what is your guys favorite retro rpg?


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> IMO the only reason PS3 is considered more difficult to develop for is because the 360 was out first so devs became more used to the 360 hardware and had difficulties with the PS3 architecture since it was DIFFERENT. If the consoles released in the opposite order I'm pretty sure it would be the other way round, but I could be wrong (not much of a tech person tbh).
> 
> HD is an issue for Niche game developers? I don't think HD is that relevant. If your game is GREAT, it will sell whatever console you put it on, but if you have a console like the Wii with an install base which almost equals its two competitors put together I can see why you'd opt for that console since the dev costs are also cheaper.
> 
> Oh and New Super Mario Bros. is awesome, don't be hatin on it Goofy.



HD IS an issue for niche developers. The current console makers have standards for graphics development that they give to all developers. If your game isn't up to par then they won't give you the green light. The current craze for HD graphics means that unless you've got millions to spend, are John Romero, or buy the current Unreal Engine, you're pretty much hosed.

The reason for the PS3's development cost comes from its architecture. The damn thing has seven active cores. Any programmer will tell you how difficult it is coding for just two cores, since you have to sync them up and distribute the loads. With each additional core you just increase the problem and possible bugs.

As for why western developers don't release RPGs...it's because they're all on PC or 360 (which is extremely close to a PC in terms of architecture). Look at BioWare with Mass Effect, or Square's usage of UE3 (a PC-oriented engine). Plus, a lot of RPGs demand kb+mouse usage, which is why you won't see NWN2 on a console.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2008)

Source

Truly a shame, the first game had such awesome atmosphere. :[


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, I hated Tidus, but I would like to at least beat FFX, because I beat X-2. Otherwise I wouldn't even fathom playing it, like FFII.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 28, 2008)

Well Final Fantasy Tactics is the only Final Fantasy game I play the most besides Zelda. Zelda is the best retro rpg IMO. BS Zelda is a great remake I have played it so many times.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2008)

WKC sold 212,000 copies in three days.



> Selling 132K copies the first day, preliminary sales numbers for the week of December 22-28 in Japan are in.  White Knight Chronicles leads the pack at 212K copies sold in just 3 days.  Even more impressive, if this is still just the initial shipment, that means the title had an 85% sell through rate.



here

It'll definitely hit the 500k mark in not too long.

^ copy pasta from PS3 thread.


----------



## GsG (Dec 29, 2008)

That's good to hear about WKC.  Any news about it is appreciated.  I know I'll pick it up whenever it comes to me.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I hope WKC will be coming to the USA. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Yeah I hope WKC will be coming to the USA. I can't wait to try it.



More than likely, it will. Every game from Level-5 published by Sony has done very well in America.

After trolling though The Last Remnant a bit, I honestly wonder why the game has gotten as much criticism as it has been getting, specifically from IGN. Didn't they just LOVE Mass Effect, a game with constant pop-in, framerate drops and load times?

My only complaint is with the battle system, as I almost always feel like I'm not at the best battle rank to go on through the game.

Oh, and in other, slightly related news, the guy behind the SaGa series wants to celebrate the series 20th anniversary, probably with another game. I hope to all that is right in the world that his desires never become a reality. The Mana series and especially the SaGa series should NEVER see the light of day again. If you combine both series, and look for good games within that lineup, you'd be lucky to find more than 5 total. Then again, I think Secret of Mana sucks, is horribly clunky, and is praised for some awkward reason.

Easily the worst IP's from Square, next to Drakenguard and The Bouncer.

EDIT: You know what, I'll do just that. I'll green the supposed "good' games, and red all of the mediocre/shitty games.

Mana:
Dawn of Mana
Children of Mana
Heroes of Mana
Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu 3
Sword of Mana

SaGa:
SaGa 1
SaGa 2
SaGa 3
Romancing SaGa
Unlimited SaGa
SaGa Frontier
SaGa Frontier 2


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I am very particular with the RPG's that I play. But I do like the RPG Maker series especially RPG Maker 3 for the PS2 because it is the easiest to use. It is fun making your own game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> WKC sold 212,000 copies in three days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aka those are "estimates" not officail. According to people on gaf, not to mention it's from a banned site (on neogaf in terms of sales)

so media create should have it around 190 - 200k.

500k? (In Japan alone) I highly doubt it. You also have to understand this is during one of the busiest weeks in terms of holiday sales for Japan correct?  Plus level 5 does have a solid fan-base. Even rouge galaxy only sold so much and that game was "eh".

Still solid numbers, but level 5 was expecting A-LOT more. Because there games do not sell as as well in America or Europe compared to Japan.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow WKC is selling really well even though that's an estimate. I can't wait to play it especially with that glamor option.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Wow WKC is selling really well even though that's an estimate. I can't wait to play it especially with that glamor option.



Well in terms of profit and what not they are going to be in the hole for a while. WKC probably cost a-lot more than what LO did and that needed a million world wide (at least) to even push a slight income.

Hopefully they do get something. I mean Level  5 are good developers. Then again their Nintendo DS games sell over 500k in Japan alone. So that should be more than enough for them.


The official numbers should be out soon (today or tomorrow)


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I still hope even after all the sales WKC is making that they will still bring it to the states. I love games where I can create my own characters it makes the game that more fun to play.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

In the states I doubt it will sell 300k. Hopefully I am wrong.


I want to play the game before doing anything. The FF 11 stuff they put in it is the only thing turning me off about the game.


----------



## Akira (Dec 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Well in terms of profit and what not they are going to be in the hole for a while. WKC probably cost a-lot more than what LO did and that needed a million world wide (at least) to even push a slight income.*


*

I think Level 5 will be fine, having made the fastest selling HD RPG in Japan and all.*


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I am really looking foward to WKC I hope to design a female character that is very glamorous.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think Level 5 will be fine, having made the fastest selling HD RPG in Japan and all.



Well I hope they could. I mean they are the makers of Dragonquest 8 and 9 and so that should at least give them a good fanbase to go off of. All there games sell at least 200k + just on that fact alone.

One reason why blue dragon sold a total over 100k is the fact akira toyiyama did the art (he also has a fanbase alone).


Level 5 will be fine but not because of this game but because of there Titles made on other systems that make them $$$$$$$$$.

@Celestialsapien1979

lmfao that's nice


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 29, 2008)

@SS3 Goku

Well WKC has a glamor option so I will put it to good use.

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't think Level-5 "made" Dragon Quest, but they are the current developers for the series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't think Level-5 "made" Dragon Quest, but they are the current developers for the series.



Ok you are correct my mistake. They only made DQ 8 (the most popular one).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, wasn't Chunsoft the developers up to VII?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, wasn't Chunsoft the developers up to VII?



They developed up to 5 (Of course they had other developers taged with them)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

Hehe, I bet you looked after I mentioned the Level-5 bit <3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

I went to my thread I made on the series. I completely forgot 0_0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

You and your JRPG topic-making fetish, goku


----------



## Akira (Dec 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I hope they could. I mean they are the makers of Dragonquest 8 and 9 and so that should at least give them a good fanbase to go off of. All there games sell at least 200k + just on that fact alone.
> 
> One reason why blue dragon sold a total over 100k is the fact akira toyiyama did the art (he also has a fanbase alone).
> 
> ...



Amen, Professor Layton FTW!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You and your JRPG topic-making fetish, goku



lol I made close to 20 topics on JRPGs alone 0_0

I am in the process of makign a full fledged sudioken thread on all the titles. 





Fenrir said:


> Amen, Professor Layton FTW!



Yes I agree. Also it was because of this series that they started publishing there own titles. The first Professor layton game sold over 800k it's first week.


----------



## Baub (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone heard anything about a Suikoden VI?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

Nigredo said:


> Anyone heard anything about a Suikoden VI?



Nope other than it's been heavily rumored that it's going to be on the Wii or DS. DS is getting a suikoden game so it's more than highly it will be on either one of those consoles.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 29, 2008)

..Wouldn't Suikoden Teirkris count as the 6th game?

Maybe they realized that numbering the games in a non-chronological order and just decided to stop that, like Castlevania.

It goes, what...IV, Tactics, V, I, II, III?


----------



## Baub (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh ok thanks for the info (i didn't know about Suikoden Tierkreis),I played and finished (108 stars) all of them except Tactics.Suikoden 2 is my favorite.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got a couple new rpgs. 

Persona 4
Kingdom hearts Re: Chain of memories
Ar Tonelico
FF7 Crisis core


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2008)

^Go play P4 and Crisis Core, NAO! Both great games. I'm not big on ReCom, and I never tried that other one you mentioned before.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 30, 2008)

first of i have to agree with celes, there pretty much only two rpgs that i have ever played that i hated
unlimited saga : imo, the developers of this game should be marched into the streets, and every unfortunate soul who has played this trash should be allowed to beat them with a rubber hose
guardians crusade; this game should be rated ages 7 and down, i cant really see anybody older than that enjoying what i call a barney rpg

If cross edge is coming, WKC is definiately dropping stateside

at goofy its already been mentioned by goku i think , but suikoden tek. is a standalone noncanoical title that has nothing to with the suikoden verse timeline

although im sure the next suikoden is on its way, i mean theyve only shown about 7 of the true runes, it would be epic if the series is ever done to make a long anime that ties the games together and explains more of the story in detail

and just an observation: imo bioshock 2, if it still has jack as the protagonist has to follow the bad ending , it sets up perfectly

plus, why do people call it the bad ending, imo id rather be king of rapture with all those boss powers, then some sap raising a bunch of other peoples kids 

i have to say out of the mana series i never been that big of a fan of secret of mana, i prefer something like terrnigma


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

Ignore the fact that it's G4.

Do want 

Watch all videos, they're awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragon quarter is easily THE WORST rpg i ever played. Sucked so bad.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2008)

I remember getting Unlimited SaGa for christmas, many years ago.

It had great music and nice art direction, but not much else.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

I take back everything nice or good I said/thought about The Last Remnant.

This game is fucking terrible, and I'd honestly say that it is BARELY better than Unlimited SaGa.

The people who made this game should be fired. They don't deserve jobs, given this game and their perfect track record for not even making ONE good game.

The Sonic Team of Square-Enix in motion, right here.

I honestly am confused why I was boggled by the hate towards this game. It certainly didn't get as much hate as it really, truly deserves.


----------



## Akira (Dec 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I take back everything nice or good I said/thought about The Last Remnant.
> 
> This game is fucking terrible, and I'd honestly say that it is BARELY better than Unlimited SaGa.
> 
> ...





I thought you were quite impressed with LR? Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

I could ignore the load times, pop-ins, and awkward animations.

The difficulty jumps ALL over the fucking place. There is no pacing for it.

You can go from whipping shit in less than 2 turns to instantly being destroyed.

That's what turns me off in games: Sporadic difficulty. It's not even an issue of grinding, because most of these normal fights can be beaten, with countless fucking retries.

I knew when the game through a curveball by making me only have Emma that the game was going to get harder, and I'm shortly after that.


----------



## GsG (Dec 30, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Ignore the fact that it's G4.
> 
> Do want
> 
> Watch all videos, they're awesome.



Game is coming along quite nicely.  The character customizations are fairly amusing .  I'm liking the atmosphere of the game play so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

Install the Game goofy, the technical things go away (well mostly).  But ya I agree with most of your post.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, this is WITH the game installed.

It still drops frames, has pop in, and the animations seem jerky, especially on frog people outside of cutscenes.

I realllllly wanted to like this game, but this belongs in the bin of Square turdom, with the Mana series, and every single SaGa game.

AND The Bouncer.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL damn. Well it was enjoyable while i played but i agree i didn't like the huge spike in difficulty out of nowhere. Still enjoyed it quite a bit though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, I hate the game so much that I want to skip it and say I never beat it, like Baten Kaitos. But I hated that game for another reason entirely.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 30, 2008)

Grandia was a pretty good series to me, that is untill I played Grandia III. To me it had lack of character development not to mention to of the characters (yuki's mom and alonso) just disappeared and never to be heard of again. Then when you fly in the plane there other place on the outside world, but you can't land there.

valkyrie profile I luv this series nothing to much wrong with it.

Unlimited Saga I  at this game. This game was nothing, but shit-loads of fail  I use to watch trailers of this and it had beautiful glossy comic like graphics and the music was pretty good, that is until you get to the world map . Wtf is the board game like shit . I mean everywhere you go is a tap with a little chest peice character, and then you run into traps on the world map that take health and not to mention the battleing. Learning abilites is ridiculously and the way the bosses could attack straight at your LP even though your health is still all the way up and most of there moves were so fucking overpowered it was scary.

The last rpg game besides ff I've been playing is the Tales series. 
Tales of Symphonia was a great game in the series, so has anyone played Dawn of the New World? I want to get it, but all of the original voice actors are gone except for three and I heard the voice acting was bad expescially Zelos


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, I hate the game so much that I want to skip it and say I never beat it, like Baten Kaitos. But I hated that game for another reason entirely.



LOL just stop playing it. Why play something that's no fun?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Go play P4 and Crisis Core, NAO! Both great games. I'm not big on ReCom, and I never tried that other one you mentioned before.


I can see why in your sig. 

I just beat KHCOM, I enjoyed it, just as good as the rest, it was hard as hell though.

Riku's story is extremly easy so far.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 31, 2008)

cjones8612 said:


> *
> Tales of Symphonia was a great game in the series, so has anyone played Dawn of the New World? I want to get it, but all of the original voice actors are gone except for three and I heard the voice acting was bad expescially Zelos*


the voice acting will bother you but other than that it was a fairly decent game.lets just say its not the worst of the series(imo legendia) but it definitely isn't the best.


----------



## Baub (Dec 31, 2008)

I remember you could play with four players on Tales of Symponia.I actually utilized that and it was fun for a while.


----------



## handofjustice (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone played P3 persona if so is it any good?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2008)

^Persona 3 is like having sex. Get FES if you can.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 1, 2009)

Botzu said:


> the voice acting will bother you but other than that it was a fairly decent game.lets just say its not the worst of the series(imo legendia) but it definitely isn't the best.



Thanks I may just buy  it now. Also legendia never really bothered me except for two thing chibi's and 2-D battle system.

Suikoden is also any seires I enjoyed hope they make a 6


----------



## handofjustice (Jan 1, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Persona 3 is like having sex. Get FES if you can.



Thats great news as I plan on getting it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Dokapon Kingdom has been getting alot of play from my side lately.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 2, 2009)

Played Wild Arms 5 for a few hours yesterday. I hadn't played a game for awhile, not since randomly stopping playing Lunar 2 20 hours in, so I had the required motivation to have a look at my unplayed NTSC copy. 

I've said this before but a lot of what's wrong with anime is also wrong with the JRPG genre. The most obvious issue is how JRPGs are aimed at kids, with little to no content that adults can relate to. The dialogue of WA4-5 is at the level adequate for a 10 year old and leaves me feeling cold towards the cast. Far too many times have I seen stories involving a young male wanting to become a man, setting off on a journey across the world in the hope of doing so, and the story of WA5 is a dumbed down version of what I've seen before. There's the trademark mystical girl that falls from the sky and can only remember her name, there's the love interest that tags along with the heroic lead to keep him from doing too many stupid things and I'm sure it won't be too long before a gang of unique looking baddies appear to stand in the way of the heroes quest. 

It's a shame the story is so poor when the gameplay is great. Like WA4, WA5 mixes platform elements with the exploration side and SRPG elements with the combat side to great effect. It's a lot more fun to play than a lot of RPGs. The problem is that it's hard to find the motivation to keep playing a JRPG with kiddy rubbish in the place of the story... 

The WA series truly has fallen from the greatness of the original. The original had none of the kiddy crap that weighs down WA4-5 - it actually had quite a dark story, with a prologue that was quite moving emotionally. I can only assume that a completely different development team worked on WA4-5 when the story quality has dropped from great to the level that only a child could accept. 

Hopefully I'll be able to play WA5 to the end. I tried to play WA4 a few months back and ended up dropping it before the 10 hour mark. This time around I might be able to manage because there's none of the low budget 'cut-scenes' that involve drawings handling the convesations. The real test will come when the baddies are introduced - the group of baddies in WA4 were so bad that it was impossible to take them seriously. Time will tell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

Sasuke X said:


> Played Wild Arms 5 for a few hours yesterday. I hadn't played a game for awhile, not since randomly stopping playing Lunar 2 20 hours in, so I had the required motivation to have a look at my unplayed NTSC copy.
> 
> *I've said this before but a lot of what's wrong with anime is also wrong with the JRPG genre. The most obvious issue is how JRPGs are aimed at kids, with little to no content that adults can relate to. The dialogue of WA4-5 is at the level adequate for a 10 year old and leaves me feeling cold towards the cast. Far too many times have I seen stories involving a young male wanting to become a man, setting off on a journey across the world in the hope of doing so, and the story of WA5 is a dumbed down version of what I've seen before. There's the trademark mystical girl that falls from the sky and can only remember her name, there's the love interest that tags along with the heroic lead to keep him from doing too many stupid things and I'm sure it won't be too long before a gang of unique looking baddies appear to stand in the way of the heroes quest.
> *
> ...




I agree with you there need's to be more MAture JRPG's. This is one reason why I love Lost odyssey a-lot.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2009)

Well Alot of RPGS are made with teenagers in mind. I agree though more mature RPGS are nice too. Why i love Shin megami series. Lost odyssey was pretty badass too. Shadow hearts was pretty dark too.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

Shadow Hearts is awesome, I really wanted a next-gen installment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2009)

The shadow hearts guys teamed up with mystwalker to do LO. 


I have to see what they are doing next.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 3, 2009)

I liked the first Shadow Hearts. It was on the low budget side and the story wasn't amazing but I liked Yuri, the dark vibe and the judgement ring system. SH2 was even better, improving on an already great battle system and offering an adventure that lasted around double the length of the first...but the story became awful from the Russia section onwards - one of the worst JRPG stories I've seen. SH3 should never have been created: the series was over once Yuri went out of the picture and the game just wasn't very good.

Moving back onto the WA series, as a series it's been rather poor. 6 (7 if you count the PSP title) titles and only one is considered great by most fans: the original. None of the sequels were able to match the first in the series, not even the remake which failed because the idiotic development team removed the gameplay of the original and replaced it with the WA3 game engine.

For more of my thoughts, here's a rather lengthy add-on post to my first WA post in this thread (I posted it on another forum). It contains more WA4-5 thoughts and some SMT thoughts.



			
				Myself on another forum said:
			
		

> That doesn't surprise me at all. The lead character, Dean, has already ran around informing everyone that anything is possible if they try and argued with others about matters he's totally ignorant about. A character being forgiven for killing more men than he can count in a story that follows such a main character isn't shocking. I read posts by posters on GameFAQS saying that the dialogue is so bad that, at a later point in the story, the characters refer to a metaphorical wall between two races as a real, physical wall.
> 
> WA5 is still better than WA4 in terms of story, though. It has a near enough identical gameplay system to WA5, but WA4 has such an awful story that many people drop it just because of that. It was bad just having to deal with a group of immature children talk about how evil adults are and how they ruined the world as they, a heroic group of brats, fought to save the world from the adults...but it was made worse when the utterly bizarre group of elite badies, ranging from puppets to the undead, made their enterance. Whoever wrote that junk deserves to be shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2009)

Totally disagree with you on SMT, like 100 percent  I think the stories are actually good, for each of the ones i played *haven't played nocturne yet* But i guess you just have a difference of opinion then me. But your standers are pretty high for a video game, what you want is more of a book then a game. Game is to be played and have a good story attached helps. I haven't played a RPG that ever matched books yet.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2009)

I beat Persona 3 at the 80 hours mark , I think you might be grinding a little bit too much.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Dragon quarter is easily THE WORST rpg i ever played. Sucked so bad.


xD I bought Dragon quarter a few months ago because somebody told me that same thing. I agree its terrible but I have played worse. imo the worst I have played is either beyond the beyond or lunar dragon song. 
lunar dragon song:Extremely flawed. Terrible battle system ie its slow and you cant choose what to attack. Monsters can steal your equipment or break it and you never get it back. Plus what kind of game makes you take damage just for running... even in towns! Monsters can only give money or items not both.

beyond the beyond: everything is incredibly ugly.npcs look like those old troll dolls. if it weren't for an awful programming mistake at the beginning of the game where if you buy a certain item and use it in battle it reduces magic damage by half permanently for the rest of the game it is ridiculously difficult. the frequency of random battles is just plain silly... like every 2 steps. Everyone in your party sucks early on except one character who actually takes damage while he attacks and healing items are hard to get. Then when he is finally cured late into the game he turns weak.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Totally disagree with you on SMT, like 100 percent  I think the stories are actually good, for each of the ones i played *haven't played nocturne yet* But i guess you just have a difference of opinion then me. But your standers are pretty high for a video game, what you want is more of a book then a game. Game is to be played and have a good story attached helps. I haven't played a RPG that ever matched books yet.



Have you played Suikoden II, III or V? If not you really should. Those 3 have the best stories I've seen in video games. Suikoden III was turned into an eleven volume manga series after the game was released, and it's pretty damn good. There are JRPGs with more complex stories out there, such as Xenogears, but (In my mind at least) you can't beat Suikoden stories... How can you say no to epic war stories that involve over 108 main characters?

DDS is a love it or hate it type of game. Gamers who can handle hours upon hours of mind numbing dungeon crawling, with tough random battles occurring every few seconds, obviously love it, but I prefer to see lots of time spent on the story. I'm a JRPG fan who loved the first 10 hours of Suikoden V because it was slow-paced and allowed players to get to know the characters before jumping into the action.

As for my P3 playtime, I was close to the end when I dropped it. I probably could've beat in 5-10 hours more. The problem was that, like with FFXII after 100 hours, I had no desire to continue playing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't played Suikoden though i own 3 and plan to buy 5 sooner or later. I hear 4 sucks. I do want to check em out and I'm sure there good. For a second i thought you said good stories like xenosaga, I would of laughed. Man that shit sucked. Anyway i will check out Suikoden because I'm sure I'll enjoy it 

DDS is kinda short though. Hours upon hours? It's only 25 hour - 30 hour game if you don't do sidequest  And the story was pretty good IMO, had enough of it to balance out between both games. Persona 3 though is long, a bit to long IMO. 

@Botzu - if those are truly worse then DQ then I'm glad i stayed away


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 3, 2009)

I want a sequel to Legend of Dragoon on the PS3, or possibly a remake.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 4, 2009)

Suikoden IV is quite horrible. I've tried to play it twice and ended up dropping it both times towards the end. I'm sure it's a great game in the eyes of people who see steering the slowest and most awkward ship in gaming existence over a world map with 90% of water, with random battles happening every few seconds, but I'm not one of those people. It's amazing just how bad it is - even the story and characters, the strongest points of the Suikoden series, failed hard.

Suikoden II and V are the best in the series, and Suikoden III isn't far behind. Most Suiko fans struggle to pick between II and V, like I myself do. I think SII is slightly better but it's a close call. SI is also worth a look as it's also a very good game and it's nice to see what SII built on to become the great game it is.

The Legend of Dragoon has a great battle system - I really got into the button timing for the skills. It's too bad the story, characters and translation aren't quite as good. I tried to replay it recently, ending up dropping it because it bored me a little. I loved it as a kid but not so much these days.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2009)

You know, when I see you ranting about plot like this, I wonder why you aren't picking up a book instead...? A decent book beats the best game storyline ever done. RPG or not.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> You know, when I see you ranting about plot like this, I wonder why you aren't picking up a book instead...? A decent book beats the best game storyline ever done. RPG or not.



​


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

What the fuck i said that 4 post up  

It's fine to expect a good story from a game. But yeah I'm not expecting a RPG to have a story like A song of ice and fire or anything.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 4, 2009)

Story is the second most important aspect of a JRPG behind gameplay. If I don't care about the characters or the world I'm supposed to be saving, what's the point of the playing a role in a linear game? There's no fun of it. If the story doesn't grip you then there's nothing to play for once the gameplay gets old, and that tends to occur quickly with JRPGs combat never changing a great deal.

Even though it's far from impossible for games to have 10/10 stories, I don't expect top draw material. What I do expect is dialogue that doesn't make me cringe and some cliches, such as a mysterious girl appearing with no memory, to not appear.

SII, III and V all have excellent stories that would be good if turned into novels (as I said before, SIII was turned into an eleven volume manga). There's no excuse for some of the woeful stories of certain JRPGs, such as Wild Arms 4.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2009)

Sasuke X said:


> Story is the second most important aspect of a JRPG behind gameplay. If I don't care about the characters or the world I'm supposed to be saving, what's the point of the playing a role in a linear game? There's no fun of it. If the story doesn't grip you then there's nothing to play for once the gameplay gets old, and that tends to occur quickly with JRPGs combat never changing a great deal.
> 
> Even though it's far from impossible for games to have 10/10 stories, I don't expect top draw material. What I do expect is dialogue that doesn't make me cringe and some cliches, such as a mysterious girl appearing with no memory, to not appear.
> 
> SII, III and V all have excellent stories that would be good if turned into novels (as I said before, SIII was turned into an eleven volume manga). There's no excuse for some of the woeful stories of certain JRPGs, such as Wild Arms 4.


I think you missed my point here.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 4, 2009)

No, I understood: you're saying it's better for someone like me to read novels in order to avoid getting angry at the stories of JRPGs. But I like playing through stories and not just watching them sometimes, and I also like the gameplay of JRPGs - I've always got kicks out of leveling up characters, learning new skills and beating bosses.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2009)

My advice is just, don't go on too much ranting about plot in games in general, be it JRPGs or any other games.

In the end, a game is meant to be played, not to be set up as a storyteller device. And that goes for our beloved RPGs, too. Game developers aren't professional writers after all.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought Chrono trigger for the DS and it made me remeber exactly why I loved it. Great characters, pretty sprites, great story and time traveling is just too fun. I also started playing chrono cross over and found my self addicted to it again.

I also played some of the grandia games over and still number 3 is the worse.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hows DQ8 for PS2?


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone here ever used and played any of the RPG MAKER games? Part one for ps one was very confusing as well as part two. Part 3 was the easiest to use I really like the RPG MAKER series.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Hows DQ8 for PS2?



DQVIII was awesome.


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 5, 2009)

What does DQVIII mean?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2009)

Dragon Quest VIII.


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm still "stuck" with Disgaea PSP. The gameplay is just way too addicting.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 6, 2009)

Still playing WA5. I'm 18 hours in and my characters are at around level 32.

As flawed (and badly written) as WA5 is, it's very easy to play it for hours. The platform style gameplay, with lots of puzzles blocking the way, keeps the gamelay as interesting as I've come to expect WA games to be and the HEX battle system prevents of battles from turning dull and brainless. The gameplay has saved WA5 from being just another JRPG.

That said, WA4 did have very, very similar gameplay and I hated that. The story of WA5 is at the very least more interesting than WA4's 'story' (not that that's hard), thanks in no small part to the story not having advanced in 18 hours beyond a team of people searching for someone called Johnny Appleseed and not being as in your face as the terrible WA4 'story'. And, unlike with the the entire WA4 cast, I actually kinda like nearly all the WA5 cast, even if they are mostly cardboard cutouts and fail to come across as real people.

My main issues with the game so far are...

:: The sloooooooooooooooooow pacing. Even though there's been a ton of chatter, including lots about climbing over walls, the plot has barely advanced since the start in the first 18 hours. I'm still trying to figure out if this is a bad thing after WA4.

:: WA5 has a lot more bosses than most JRPGs - there's usually two in each dungeon. It's just too bad that only a couple have challenged me and I've only died once. I want more challenge out of a game with a SRPG bstyle battle system.

:: It's pissing me off how I have to keep pressing the search button on the world map in order to see chests. The game hasn't so far offered any help in finding them and random battles make looking rather frustrating.

:: The towns are tiny and, for once in a JRPG, you can't walk into strangers houses and steal their shit. There aren't even a lot of towns in the game - there's only been four up to yet. 

:: Although I do think the graphics are good enough for a PS2 game, a lack effort was put into creating expressions and mannerisms for each character. In every cut-scene Dean moves his finger under his nose - a serious flaw if ever there was one.

:: The dialogue. A metaphorical wall is not a real one and shouldn't be talked about as real constantly in order to allow 5 year olds to play. This game seriously needed a decent writter and/or a better translation.

:: The cut-scenes are often far too wodden. There was a scene where a father found his daughter dead, with his son in law holding a gun, and the father calmly had a conversation about it in front of her corpse. That sort of thing takes away from the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2009)

There is no such thing as an RPG that is "too long". 

Also, RPG Maker was pretty fun. Too bad making a decent game was so complicated.


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is no such thing as an RPG that is "too long".
> 
> Also, RPG Maker was pretty fun. Too bad making a decent game was so complicated.



RPG Maker 3 for PS2 is the Best RPG Maker for the consoles it is very user friendly.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

First screenshots from the Magna Carta sequel





EDIT:

Turns out these *might* actually be screens from an FMV in the previous installments


----------



## Akira (Jan 7, 2009)

^Looks like the FMVs from FF8.

What exactly is Magna Carta? I mean what kind of RPG?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

Never played them, so not sure.





> *Battle system*
> 
> The game uses a battle system that takes elements from Shadow Hearts and the Star Ocean series. Battle consists of up to 3 characters who may move around the battlefield in real time. The player can only control one character at a time and can only attack when the "leadership meter" (which will not fill as long as a character is moving) fills up to an appropriate amount. When that happens, a character initiates an attack by performing a series of 3 timed button presses (known as the Trinity Ring). If successful, the attack initiates, but if not the leadership meter empties and the player must wait for it to refill. There are three modes of combat that are uniquely embedded in this game: Standard, Combo, and Counter. Standard is excellent for offensive and defensive attacks, by continuously perfecting the timing of buttons, characters will learn stronger attacks. Combo attacks lack defence, but generally used to create powerful offensive attacks by combining all attacks in one turn. Counter does what it name implies, not only is the user able to block their enemies attack by predicting their enemies attacks. Players are able to keep their leadership meter without exhausting it like Standard Mode. Characters may attack with various combat "styles" learned in the game, which use different chi (energy) types to increase their utility. There are eight different types off chi present in all area, but in different exhaustible quantities. Through the altering of chi lanterns the player can change which chi is most abundant in an area.
> 
> ...



^ copy pasta from the last installment on PS2

Shadow Hearts + Star Ocean elements sounds nice to me though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

Someone just told me these are actually from an old FMV in the previous game 

confirmation, anyone?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

If so, pretty nice looking FMV for sure.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen far better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

True but it's still nice, ps2 game anyway.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

When is Vesperia coming to Europe again?


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 8, 2009)

Since this is the RPG thread and Suikoden V's epicness has randomly entered my mind, I'm going to post a link to the wonderful 10 minute trailer that shows just how good the story and dialogue is. I highly recommend crazymotherfucker watches it from 4 minutes onwards.

Link: new ED

It still made me tingle a little when I just rewatched it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks interesting and i always planned on playing suikoden's, i just never had a chance. I'll probably check this out this year *hopefully *


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

I might be very late on this, but others that don't know as well.

A 3rd parasite eve is coming out!

Called :*The 3rd Birthday*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2009)

It's not a sequel to 2 sadly. It's a spin off to the series.. Sadly 



I hope it's still good though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2009)

^Huh when was that announced? I remember it being a sequel, since when did it become a spin-off?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2009)

Uh...because it clearly isn't using the name Parasite Eve?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Huh when was that announced? I remember it being a sequel, since when did it become a spin-off?





> The 3rd Birthday is a spin-off of the Parasite Eve series, which is why "Parasite Eve" has been excluded from its title. The title references the third appearance of Aya Brea and the significant changes for the design of the game compared to its predecessors. However, as it is the third game in the "Parasite Eve" series, fans have been referring to the game as "Parasite Eve 3


----------



## Baub (Jan 9, 2009)

I loved the map music of the first Parasite Eve.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

Star Ocean 4 is coming earlier than initially announced


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2009)

^Nice, more rpgs for me


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought Lost Odyssey.  What the fuck is wrong with me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I bought Lost Odyssey.  What the fuck is wrong with me.



I had alot of fun with that game, the bosses are pretty tough.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I bought Lost Odyssey.  What the fuck is wrong with me.



Raiden


----------



## Botzu (Jan 9, 2009)

ar tonelico 2 is coming out on the 20th gunna have to pick that one up .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

I just bought the first one about a week ago, I haven't played it yet though.

I bought Ar Tonelico, Kingdom Hearts RE: CoM, FF7DoC, FF7CC, Devil May cry 4, and Little Big Planet all in the same day.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I bought Lost Odyssey.  What the fuck is wrong with me.



How did you like infinite?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> How did you like infinite?


I haven't completely sunk my teeth into yet still.  I think I'm at six or seven hours, but the only single player game I've been playing is Mass Effect to finish up one of the harder difficulties.

I can say I at least didn't hate IU enough to avoid LO.  The one thing about IU that has been driving me crazy though is that it never really tells you where you are supposed to go lol.  It will say go to ____ Town, but you've never been to it before and the map is pretty useless.  Nothing that some minor GameFAQ's use can't fix, but I kinda feel like I shouldn't have to do that =\


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I just bought the first one about a week ago, I haven't played it yet though.
> 
> I bought Ar Tonelico, Kingdom Hearts RE: CoM, FF7DoC, FF7CC, Devil May cry 4, and Little Big Planet all in the same day.



Why does your list start from meh, and get good at the end? 

It starts off with mediocre games, and ends with shitwin games.



Byakuya said:


> Star Ocean 4 is coming earlier than initially announced



So that means both this month and next month will conclude the Star Ocean series, as 4 is the final installment.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Why does your list start from meh, and get good at the end?
> 
> It starts off with mediocre games, and ends with shitwin games.


LBP is alrite, I guess it's more for the casual gamer, but just plain old platforming just doesn't cut it for me anymore. I got bored fairly quickly, even when playing with my friend it stays fun for a little bit longer.

Played a little Ar Tonelico, the english voices are horrible, and I'm a person who supports dubs, I might just put it in jap. 

Dirge of C is somewhat fun, has a nice challenge, so far crappy boss fights, and the game engine is flawed, but overall it's okay, not as horrible as people exaggerated.

Crisis Core was good, interesting story, and the combat is fun, though the game was to short, and a few many random encounters. 

RE: CoM is better then the original in everyway, and it was fucking hard as hell, normal mode on it beats the shit out of hard mode on kH2, it was decent length, and the end boss was epic. By far the hardest KH on standard mode.

DMC 4 is pretty awesome, I'm not much of a fan of Nero, but I do like Johnny Young Bocsh though. I want to play as Dante already.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2009)

I've decided I will not play any other single player games until I'm done with IU.  I should make some progress by tomorrow.

With all the games I got over the holiday I have been hopping from one to another without really spending any good amount of time with them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmm its been awhile

ive been mainly busy with fallout 3 so i had no time to waste on the boards
bioshocks better in terms of a wrpg, but fallout 3 is awesome, although 2 things piss me off beyond belief

Speech challenges, Jesus H. Christ; a. they are way too fucking random b. near impossiblel at least at the beginning of the game to get on the first few challenges; do the creators of the game understand what 25% means, that means on average one in four times is a w, not one in 30-40; and then one time i had 5% and got it in one try, i swear to God if they added a trophy win all speech challenges with no resting - no one would have it

and b. wtf i have power armor, thats whats on the fucking cover, wtf, why cant i wear it, screw power training i want to look like a badass storm trooper now 

and c. i hate the the surivial guide quest and the quantum cola quest; honestly if they had never implimented trophies i would have blasted both of those upstanding citzens a long time ago

hmmm..... i saw the goofy seemed to be anti last remanants; lol i actually just got that last week after getting infinite undiscovery the week before; although if it has power spikes then i prolly wont like it as well; thats why i hated Unlimited saga, you fucking own the game all the way through, and then the final boss is unbeatable, and because the game was so easy you never bothered leveling too much; and then the finally smack in the face at that point in the game there is a save which if you use you cant go back and level, so i was like no way , this game is not worthing starting over again - and i love how you have to beat it 7 times if your a perfectionist, the saga series really needs to figure out another way to extend gameplay then that; but all things aside 
the last remenant copy was new, just opened and priced as used, plus it dropped to only 35, i was going to buy it anyway, and the clencher was it came with an unused limited preorder code, which may be nothing know , but any collector of stuff like snes games will tell you, every little miserable leaflet and insert raises the value eventually
-that why if you have gamecube stuff for collecting sake, in addition to playing, pretty much every game came with a manual and a nintendo leaflet warning about such and such, you should probably make sure to have the leaflet as well

was legendia that bad? and is abyss that good? and how much of a drop off between symphonia one and two; lastly rank vespieria among these.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

The SaGa series is awful.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I bought Lost Odyssey.  What the fuck is wrong with me.



You just bought the best JRPG of this generation, so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Mmmm, this is why Eq is great! I have a girl that play's the game with me dressed up like that


----------



## Segan (Jan 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> You just bought the best JRPG of this generation, so far.


That can't be true.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I've decided I will not play any other single player games until I'm done with IU.  I should make some progress by tomorrow.
> 
> With all the games I got over the holiday I have been hopping from one to another without really spending any good amount of time with them.


I try to devote my time to one at a time, till I finish it. 



> You just bought the best JRPG of this generation, so far.


It's alrite, it was more of a test of next gen rpg.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

Lost Odyssey is good but best? Well just maybe, this generation has been lacking. Valkyria Chronicles might just take the cake for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Lost Odyssey is good but best? Well just maybe, this generation has been lacking. Valkyria Chronicles might just take the cake for me.



Next-gen rpgs have been crap so far, not horrible, but not onpar with even the early ps2.

Hopefully FFXIII will change this, and some other psp title coming out.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, last generation was so much better. But then again, the generation before that was better than PS2 generation so yeah, RPG's have been doing pretty poorly for the past few years.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 10, 2009)

I really hope FFXIII is gonna be good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Well compared to last generation it cost  ALOT more money to make games and ALOT more time to make games now . Especially RPGs.


and I do agree with Bya in his LO statement. Great story/ Deep / dark characters. Cannot complain.


Then again JRPG's golden year's where SNES / Ps1 days.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2009)

I like this generation of JRPG. I liked PS2 too. It takes 9 years for ps2 to have it's list of JRPG, give 360 a time.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

While I'm sure it's great, reviews certainly seem to make that clear, Valkyria Chronicles isn't really my cup of tea. 

Lost Odyssey is simply the most satisfying RPG experience this generation has given me so far.

Doesn't hold a candle to the PS2/PS1/SNES eras though, yet.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> That can't be true.



It gets better and besides it has Jansen the best JRPG character in ages.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

I want to replay the game now just for jansen lol. Well I do have that DLC content which lets me see every cut-scene in the game (there are a-lot). 

I plan to set up a new game plus soon. Right now all my immortals are level 83 and know EVERY skill in the game except FOR one.. ONE DAMMIT then I get those immortal master skills.

Treasure trove those is going to be rough.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I wanted to hate Jansen, but he's brilliant.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you guys play Golden Sun 1 and 2? Man I love these games, they're one of my favourite RPG's.

I remember being in the Toy store with my salary, buying a GBA, and Mario Kart. Then I saw Golden Sun, and called my friend(I did not posses Internet back then) and asked him if it was a good game. He looked it up, and knowing me being a Final Fantasy fan he advised me to buy it.

I think I played 1 hour of Mario Kart, and then popped in GS, the cartridge did not elave my GBA untill I was finnished. Seriously, it's a good game. It's worth checking it out if you have a GBA/DS(Or a Emulator, but that's illegal, and we don't do that.....right?  )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I wanted to hate Jansen, but he's brilliant.


So did I  but after that bar scene I liked him so much 



Falco-san said:


> Did you guys play Golden Sun 1 and 2? Man I love these games, they're one of my favourite RPG's.
> 
> I remember being in the Toy store with my salary, buying a GBA, and Mario Kart. Then I saw Golden Sun, and called my friend(I did not posses Internet back then) and asked him if it was a good game. He looked it up, and knowing me being a Final Fantasy fan he advised me to buy it.
> 
> I think I played 1 hour of Mario Kart, and then popped in GS, the cartridge did not elave my GBA untill I was finnished. Seriously, it's a good game. It's worth checking it out if you have a GBA/DS(Or a Emulator, but that's illegal, and we don't do that.....right?  )



Rumor has it that they are considering making another golden sun / Shining force.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So did I  but after that bar scene I liked him so much
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that they are considering making another golden sun / Shining force.




ooooohhhh....

Please, let this be true


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

Fans have been clamoring for it for a while. They took notice but have not officially said anything yet  I hope they do though! golden sun 3 for a console or DS would be awesome!


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Fans have been clamoring for it for a while. They took notice but have not officially said anything yet  I hope they do though! golden sun 3 for a console or DS would be awesome!



That would be more then awesome, that would be the game of the motherfucking YEAR.

Story wise there can still be something, since Alex is still alive.
Ahhhh, just talking about this game makes me nostalgic. And the music, man...

Venus Lighthouse!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5d1rrbNo3o[/YOUTUBE]

These games were truly great.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

How was Golden Sun 2, I only beat the first one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Bar scene was awesome, but I also liked his first encounter with Ming. 

And that scene during which a certain vocal song played.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> How was Golden Sun 2, I only beat the first one.



Very nice, gameplay wise it's identical to GS1, but it continues the story, wich IMO, is very good.

New summons are also nice and being able to transfer data from GS1 is great, you see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Golden sun 2 stars Felix and a group of other characters, at a certain point you reunite with the chars from GS1(ISaac, Garret, Ivan and Mia) if you transfer data they'll be the exact same party they were when you sinished the game, if you don't they suck ass, not to mention the Djinn


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Aw shit, I completely forgot about Golden Sun in my top 25 list.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

I remember that awesome summon from the first game, the final one you get, brought back memories of FF7.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 10, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Did you guys play Golden Sun 1 and 2? Man I love these games, they're one of my favourite RPG's.
> 
> I remember being in the Toy store with my salary, buying a GBA, and Mario Kart. Then I saw Golden Sun, and called my friend(I did not posses Internet back then) and asked him if it was a good game. He looked it up, and knowing me being a Final Fantasy fan he advised me to buy it.
> 
> I think I played 1 hour of Mario Kart, and then popped in GS, the cartridge did not elave my GBA untill I was finnished. Seriously, it's a good game. It's worth checking it out if you have a GBA/DS(Or a Emulator, but that's illegal, and we don't do that.....right?  )



One of my faves still today. I must have beaten them both a good 7 or 8 times. For the GBA, they were epic. I remember pre-ordering GS2 and waiting in anticipation for months, it more than lived up to expectations. 

I'd love a 3rd one to come out, but they'd have to do the first two justice. Like Falco says, there's potential to continue the story.

GS2 > GS1, but they're both brilliant. 2 must have taken me 40 hours to crack first play, now it's less than that to do both.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

So are there any Shadow Hearts fans lurking in here?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

Is Shadow Hearts 1 worth still going back and playing?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

GS series did quite well for a GBA game (the first one sold over 600k to). Both great titles and good stories, I might replay them again.

byakuya their on my top 100


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the dark, macabre setting and atmosphere in Shadow Hearts, the first one in particular. 

Most seem to value SH2 over 1 though, which is fair enough. As a videogame it is probably superior in many ways.

Still enjoyed the original more.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I remember that awesome summon from the first game, the final one you get, brought back memories of FF7.


Judgement? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMFb4Yr-bpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 10, 2009)

Am I the only WRPG fan here? You guys only seem to talk about JRPGs.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I despise WRPGs, but no, you're definitely not the only one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2009)

^ remeber that Koudelka is actually like Shadow Hearts 1, its a prequel to the original; problem is its almost as hard to find now as shadow hearts one

hmmm its hard for me to chose between ps1+snes/ps2 in terms of jrpg, both were solid 

^im playing fallout 3 now which is a wrpg, and i just finished bioshock; id give system shock a chance but i dont care for pc games, maybe if the rumored system shock 3 drops on a platform ill check it out

i dont know which of these i find of these i find the most likely to come out anytime soon - suikoden 7, next BOF, shadow hearts 4/5, or the golden sun game which i also have heard the rumors for ; personally i dont see any of them dropping soon


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 10, 2009)

Suikoden 6 first would be nice. And apparently there are no plans to continue BOF series at the moment so don't hold your breath.

New Grandia would be swell. I'm still hoping for Lunar 3 too. 

And... Skies of Arcadia 2. It will come. One day.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Koudelka is more of a spiritual predecessor I'd say, and indeed ridiculously hard to come across.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah thats it, Judgement was awesome. 


Diablo, Diablo 2, and Jade Empire was the only WRPG I liked.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

I might get Jade Empire on Monday, saw a dirt-cheap (used) copy at EB Games the other day.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2009)

^eh ive alwasy thought jade empire looked pretty bad, something of a combination of romance/dynasty/oblivion; thats why ive never bothered 

whoops my bad i meant 6 not 7, although since capcom makes BOF i dont discount a sequel being made, i imagine at least one game might make it to the ps3 or 360
-how are the grandia games related are they sequels in name only like ff, loosely connected like suikoden, or legit sequels
-i have heard rumor of skies 2 though, and sega has produced worse stuff so why not

well id say its more the spiritual - but that depends on you definition of spiritual successor - i take it to mean bioshock to system shock - similar game play , unrelated worlds

from my understanding koudelka and at least shadow hearts one are same world, just different time kinda like the Tales series, where some of the games are hundreds of years apart, i got it a while back before ps1 games became more scarce

by the way lol, with your comment on wrpgs, although that being said i dont entirely disagree with you , but then wonder why youd try jade empire, something i wouldnt touch with a ten foot pole


one quick non rpg question to the 360 owners: i still have about 13 days left on my free one month gold membership, i have already bought myself a 12+1 month card; my question is this should i wait till the old one expires or do i sign up with the card and it automatically adds to the 13 days i still have left? If i lose them ill just wait.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I might get Jade Empire on Monday, saw a dirt-cheap (used) copy at EB Games the other day.


Do it.  Do it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2009)

Jade Empire was average at best for me. Boring story and OK combat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

I at least enjoyed the twist somewhat.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm picking up Ar Tonelico 2 in a couple of weeks.  Don't really have anything else on my radar though.

I guess Star Ocean releases their new game in Feb.  Should be good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I at least enjoyed the twist somewhat.



whats the twist, spoiler tag


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

All my Shining Forces homies throw ya hands up


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> whats the twist, spoiler tag



Warning, spoiler ending to Jade Empire.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Your Master turned out to be the villian, and he kills you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2009)

wtf , wow, thats def a wtf ending

sigh, i have just had a comunicay from someone who got to level 120 of the dunegon between heaven and earth on nightmare druga , apparently there is some boss there but they seem unbeatable; for the love GOD, if anyone on this board has beat this dunegon tell how many floors there, i must know this one thing before i die.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate spoiler tags, they tempt me so much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I hate spoiler tags, they tempt me so much.


Here are a couple spoilers to the ends of games, don't suggest clicking.


*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> All my Shining Forces homies throw ya hands up



*Raises hand*


Nintendo and Camolote been wanting to re make shining force 3 (according to rumors). The only thing is they have to get sega the ok (Of course sega would publish and the developers would be the same as the last game). 

Hopefully that comes true!!


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 11, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Yeah thats it, Judgement was awesome.
> 
> 
> Diablo, Diablo 2, and Jade Empire was the only WRPG I liked.



Diablo!!! Can't fucking wait for 3!

And and you like Judgement? Meet his evil bro from Golden sun 2 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaaqdplbVOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 11, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Here are a couple spoilers to the ends of games, don't suggest clicking.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just so you know, I clicked them all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Just so you know, I clicked them all.



 so you must of looked at the spoilers before.

@Falco
Nice, he really was his evil brother in everyway.


----------



## Baub (Jan 11, 2009)

Shining Force 1 and 2 is going to be on that Sega mega collection for the Ps3 and Xbox360.
I have never played them myself,but I really dig strategy turn-based rpgs(except Nippon Ichi ,this may change if I find a good one though)


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 11, 2009)

Jade Empire was a kickass game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Just so you know, I clicked them all.



i did as well, your right way too tempting

yea i already mentioned the collection its basically the genesis collection that came out for psp and ps2, but i dont think that one had shining force 1 and 2; but both have phantasy star 2-4, and sword of vermilion among older rpgs
but where is crusader of centy - a literal knock off of link to the past , but in a good way

and diablo 3, about time , although as much as i like diablo series, i keep it in moderation , ill play through single player a couple of times, get the expansion , and that will be that ; although a more enthusiastic friend of mine claims he will ration 5 years of his life to it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

Nigredo said:


> Shining Force 1 and 2 is going to be on that Sega mega collection for the Ps3 and Xbox360.
> I have never played them myself,but I really dig strategy turn-based rpgs(except Nippon Ichi ,this may change if I find a good one though)



Their good but shining force 3 blow's them away. Two is better than 1. Overall all good RPGs.



They will also have phantasy star 2-4 on their as well  I cannot WAIT to play four 

funny thing is their is going to be achievements for this collection thing 0_0


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Sega maga collection? What the fuck is that and how many games will it contain?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 11, 2009)

Uuuuugh IU.  Two of my party members are dead and I have no rez potions.  Fuuuuuuck.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

99 potions at all times, my rule.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ that's no fun.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 99 potions at all times, my rule.


I'll remember that after I get through this lol.

Edit:  If I ever get through this... Fuck every time I start to like this game some bullshit like this has to happen.  My saved game only has two living party members and there is no shop or items around to remedy this.  Uuuuugh cheat codes please.  This is why I hate JRPGs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

Gotta make 3 save files. Update em at safe stations.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta make 3 save files. Update em at safe stations.


I haven't had to make multiple save files in a videogame in yeeeaars 

I really think that save file is fucked too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2009)

stumpy is cracking me up, because every time hes like ugh something i imagine the pans labyrinth characters saying it

@crazy or whoever it was that asked

on the ps2/psp a single disc compliation was released called sega genesis collection which had phantasy star 2-4 and a bunch of other games i dont care about

on the ps3/xbox360 they are basically releasing the exact same game except they have added shining force 1 and 2 and a couple of other games that i dont care about
all in all it should have about 40 games, you can google to find the list
plus its only gonna be something like 29.99

@goku i doubt it regarding the achievements, the most i could see is single #/trophy per beating a game , and then one big amount/trophy for beating all of them


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I haven't had to make multiple save files in a videogame in yeeeaars
> 
> I really think that save file is fucked too.



Well gotta get use to it  How far are you?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

40 games? I don't even like Sega at all, but I may pick that up.

Aside from Phantasy Star Online.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2009)

^what, SEGA is pretty alright in my book, Shining Tears, Evolution World, and Skies

i actually personally dislike phantasy star online, does anybody now if the other phantasy star games without the online are traditional jrpg, i didnt care for the whole setup and feel of ps online 1 and 2 for the gamecube


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Evolution World was Sega? 

I liked Altered Beast by sega also.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^what, SEGA is pretty alright in my book, Shining Tears, Evolution World, and Skies
> 
> i actually personally dislike phantasy star online, does anybody now if the other phantasy star games without the online are traditional jrpg, i didnt care for the whole setup and feel of ps online 1 and 2 for the gamecube



Yes PS 1-4 are traditional RPGs. Avoid 3 like the plague though.


----------



## Baub (Jan 12, 2009)

I am surprised on how many rpgs that were included in collection.Also if there are any other games that could be unlocked.Now if only Atlus could do this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Since I never played the old Phantasy Star games, I wonder if they are on par with FF.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2009)

On par with FF1 - 3, perhaps.

Then again those are by far the worst of the main installments in my opinion, so that doesn't mean much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

The original Phantasy Star games are the only good ones IMO. The new shit is shit.

Final Fantasy III was actually one of the better ones. One of my favorites, actually.

As for multiple save files, I almost always have those baby!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2009)

Well it was better than I and II, for sure.

And maybe X-2, but not much else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

It was better than Mystic Quest. 

The reason I find it particularly enjoyable is the class sytem. Here is a list of games it is better than:

Final Fantasy I
Final Fantasy II
Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy XI
Final Fantasy Adventure
Final Fantasy Adventure II
Final Fantasy XII: Revnant Wings


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2009)

Putting III above X and XII is.. amusing.

/agreed on the others


----------



## Memos (Jan 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Putting III above X and XII is.. amusing.
> 
> /agreed on the others


 Even Mystic Quest?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

X was fun, I'll give you that. XII was alright but I never bothered finishing it. I just had a lot of fun with III. And I played it on the NES, not the DS. Figure that one out.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 12, 2009)

That I can understand, I had my fair share of fun with III too.

But in no way is it a better game, imo.


----------



## Memos (Jan 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> X was fun, I'll give you that. XII was alright but I never bothered finishing it. I just had a lot of fun with III. And I played it on the NES, not the DS. Figure that one out.


 FF3 would indeed be quite impressive and innovative if played on or near its original release, but, i played it on the DS after pretty much every other FF, so as much as i an appreciate its importance in the series as a whole, my enjoyment of it was of course affected.

Still pretty good though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well gotta get use to it  How far are you?


Like 7 hours into it.  I'm in the dungeon to destroy the chain right after I got the bear and mercenary chick in my party.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> stumpy is cracking me up, because every time hes like ugh something i imagine the pans labyrinth characters saying it


lol.  Pale Man ftw.


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandia *leaves thread*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

I played it after I had played up to FFVIII at least and I still thought it was a badass game, and this was after playing the vastly superior FFV. The newer Final Fantasys just aren't as good as they used to be. 

How is FFX, for instance, better than FFIII? It had a craptacular sphere system, pretty great graphics and all, but I didn't even bother finishing the bonus quests and bosses. I got all the secrets on FFIII, on the other hand (of which there were a few), and just felt it was a better experience overall.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2009)

hmm actually i kinda liked ff2 myself, that werid level system was kinda cool; although yes it was in fact quite easy to manipulate 
-although i feel like the game tried to get back at me for doing so and inserted this gay ass character in the last dunegon who lopped off like half you hp no matter how high your defense and hp, and he was a regular summon - death knight

i havent played 3 yet, but as far as ff1 goes; i always wondered why it didnt get more dap for saving one of the most influential franchises ever then i played it, both version the nes version is awful, and the ps1 version is just as bad with a better gui for the battle system

so i dont expect much from phantasy star 1-4, but they have to be better than those crappy online games; i will admit the multiplayer aspect is kinda alright for a little bit but it ages faster then the nazi dude who drank from the wrong grail in Crusade

yea pale man was the best part of that movie, although i was always thinking to my self, hey stupid little girl, do you not see this creepy as thing with no eyes sitting at the table, oh thats okay let me just go and eat from his table anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

I remember that guy. I also really enjoyed FFII. I don't know why it gets so much hate. It was the first game with the spell Ultima in it.

The Phantasy Star games are alright but nothing really special, I don't think. You do get to drive a tank or something though. I guess that's alright. You aren't missing too much.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

FF XII The worst Final Fantasy so far.

Hopefully 13 is much better.  A better storyline and a decent main character that doesn't wear gay attire would be a good place to start.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2009)

I disagree. FFXI was worse.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2009)

uh are you gents forgetting something called crystal chronicles for the gamecube; i may even hate that game more then unlimited saga, and it may very be the worst jrpg let alone ff game

yea the thing i like about 2 is that although the story is simply , 2 not 1 is the first game with a real story and real characters

is it one or 2 that first introduces ultima weapon? I think its called death machine.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

Never really played it since it was basically a different platform (online required).  But it certainly looked stupid.

I would rather play Final Fantasy VIII for eternity than ever pick up the stick with FF12 in the tray.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2009)

FF CC series is not part of the main FF main series. So ya


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got my copy of Star Ocean reserved for Feb.  So I am looking forward to seeing if that's good.  It's a bit surprising that it will only be available on the 360.  But the new generation systems need all the RPG's they can get.

As odd as it is...the PS2 is still putting out the best RPG's.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone else planning on getting Dragon Age: Origins?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2009)

the last good rpg on Ps2 was persona 4 after that their has been nothing.

plus obviously it's cheaper to develop on non HD consoles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the last good rpg on Ps2 was persona 4 after that their has been nothing.
> 
> plus obviously it's cheaper to develop on non HD consoles.


Ar Tonelico 2 is coming out in a week on the PS2.  I expect it to only be mediocre.  But it will be tons better than any RPG's the 360 or the PS3 have released recently.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought FFXII was one of the best only thing the characters seemed kind of weak to me. Lol I wonder if anyone shares my intrest any ever played Grandia III?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandia III.  Was that the game with the songstress that had like a hot female demon sharing her body?

The villains in the game were the church and the main character's brother right?


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Grandia III.  Was that the game with the songstress that had like a hot female demon sharing her body?
> 
> The villains in the game were the church and the main character's brother right?




Nope this one was about Yuki and he meet this elf girl Alfina (I think thats how you spell her name) to stop her brother


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I was talking about Grandia II.  I don't really remember III.  Probably played it though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Ar Tonelico 2 is coming out in a week on the PS2.  I expect it to only be mediocre.  But it will be tons better than any RPG's the 360 or the PS3 have released recently.



Sorry Lost Odyssey blows Ar tonelico out of the water. Those games were average down to below average at best. Aimed at a  strictly niche market of certain JRPG's players


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandia III to me was pretty good I would call it average though it could have been better. 

For one was the world map I mean there was no kind of exploration. Besides the places/towns you must go to that was it.

Next would be character develop ment which was pretty bad to me. I mean the characters personalites didn't change at all. That makes it kind of boring when the main character his self has no kind of drive, plus how he meet her :faceplam is probable the most horrid way to start a story to me. I mean he has no knowledge about this girl yet he wants to run off with her.

Then  the cast was way to small. 7 playable characters in all but they all don't join the party and two characters leave and you never hear from them again.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Sorry Lost Odyssey blows Ar tonelico out of the water. Those games were average down to below average at best. Aimed at a  strictly niche market of certain JRPG's players


Hmm.  I'm not a big Lost Odyssey fan.  Visually...it was an achievement.  But I thought the plot was pretty lame.  I didn't like the gameplay.  And the characters left a lot to be desired for me.  I preferred Ar Tonelico 1 over it.  (I thought the Dive System was a unique feature.)


----------



## Stalin (Jan 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember that guy. I also really enjoyed FFII. I don't know why it gets so much hate. It was the first game with the spell Ultima in it.
> 
> The Phantasy Star games are alright but nothing really special, I don't think. You do get to drive a tank or something though. I guess that's alright. You aren't missing too much.



i couldn't get get into it, hated the gameplay.


----------



## Baub (Jan 12, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Grandia III to me was pretty good I would call it average though it could have been better.
> 
> For one was the world map I mean there was no kind of exploration. Besides the places/towns you must go to that was it.
> 
> ...


 Just to be safe


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a first time in Rpg history that I witness a guy fight along side his mother,she felt like a big sister to me.I wanted to know more about Ulf.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2009)

Nigredo said:


> Just to be safe
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I actually got to agree, you normally don't see that kind of bond.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

What are your thoughts on digital devil saga 1 and 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

1 was pretty badass till i stopped playing. Will get back to it before I die though, i hope.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

I couldn't beat that multi-head Snake guardian thing at the end, or at least I haven't yet.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 12, 2009)

I actually hated FF: CC when I started it. Played it with a friend then liked it a bit better. It's not that bad though it's very redundant. 

And FFXII is always gonna be the "love or hate" FF since there seems to never be someone in between.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I actually hated FF: CC when I started it. Played it with a friend then liked it a bit better. It's not that bad though it's very redundant.
> 
> And FFXII is always gonna be the "love or hate" FF since there seems to never be someone in between.


I'm inbetween, I find it alrite, but not great like previous installments.

It just doesn't have the charm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2009)

FF CC with friends *(GC) you had to work together as a team and pull some cool shit off. I enjoyed that aspect of the game. Well freaking done.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> FF CC with friends *(GC) you had to work together as a team and pull some cool shit off. I enjoyed that aspect of the game. Well freaking done.



Too bad they made you do that stupid GBA hook-up to play multi.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 12, 2009)

It was a stupid mechanic I'll agree but I can see the positive points in it even though those points weren't needed. But playing with someone was indeed fun and I'll bet the game would have been liked a bit better if it was playable online. I was lucky to even have a friend with a GBA that was interested in FF: CC.


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sega Saturn game, Albert Odyssey: Legend of Eldean

Still the best RPG I've played to date. Simplistic in a good way, with a great storyline, and lots of humor. 

I'd love a remake.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2009)

first of whats your point goku, with CC not being part of the series of ff, what series; its a bunch of standalone games with a a few exception; and if your gonna say Crystal Chronicles is not a part of the series, well then i would probably not put tactics or 11 or any of its expansions in there, and from the little ive played of mystic quest it also felt different from the rest. In short anything with FF in the title imo can be classified as an FF game and therefore can be the best of worst FF game.

That being said, single player was beyond awful; but even multiplayer felt like crap; i mean it was basically phantasy star online with God awful character design, in fact i have nothing postive to say about it. Man thinking about those queer looking onion people still makes me vomit in my mouth. At least with phantasy star online you could a. play it online , i think, or b. what i did, could have four controllers and play it on one console.
That gba link thing was another one of nintendos less than thought out ideas, it really ticked me off with fours swords which you couldnt even play unless you a gamecube, the gamecube game, x link cables, x gbas, and for God's sake, i think you also need x copies of gba link to the past

-its because of stuff like this and the wii, that i think nintendo should pack it iin and just do games , and handhelds

^is albert's odyessy avaliable in english, i always thought it was an import only game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Phantasy Star online did it better then CC.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2009)

yea that was my point, i didnt care for it too much either though

my problem with it was mainly that anykind of story suffered due to the customizablity; so it was more fun with multiple people and to kinda kill time, but a lot of tangiblity was lost


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 13, 2009)

Four Swords that came with Link to the Past (GBA) pissed me off in the regards that I couldn't play it solo. And since I wasn't able to play that game, I wasn't able to get that special extra dungeon that was added to Link to the Past. Only way I could even get there was by glitching the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2009)

yea thats what im saying , although apparently, i cant confirm this, but there is supposedly a single player mood on the gamecube version

anybody here played that home brewed version of link to the past that some dude made, apparently it was supposed to be like a full game , with a new story but based off link to the past


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

You'll learn anything on Nintendo system gets a bit *A big one actually* nod from ss3, no matter how bad it is. FFC was fucking terrible IMO by the way.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

^         this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2009)

^lol, sometimes i think that is the case

whats the relation between crystal chronicles - crappy gamecube title, and crystal chronicles rings of fate ds title; the cc part has me a little vary


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm fairly certain Ring of Fates is a prequel.

RoF hasn't exactly impressed me so far though, and I didn't own a GameCube back when the original CC was available over here so I can't really compare them either.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 13, 2009)

See, I was a big fan of Crystal Chronicles, although in fairness I never played it single-player. Me and my two brothers used to hook up our GBAs and play for hours working our way through the dungeons and fighting bosses. Probably got more multiplayer life out of that than any other game, certainly in single-sittings.

Okay it wasn't perfect, the battle system could have done with tweaking, and they clearly didn't make the story a priority but it was a fun little game to play, as long as you weren't expecting a full-blown Gamecube Final Fantasy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 13, 2009)

So i recently got my hands on an undub of star ocean 3 and i thought i'd give it a try...dunno if i've changed so much in the last 3ish years (last time i touched it was about 3 years ago) but aside from actually enjoying the storyline this time due to the japanese vocals i actually managed to enjoy the gameplay.

Last time i couldn't go more than 7 hours into it...now i'm already 14ish hours deep and i started the game only yesterday lol.

Since it's 2 dvds, about how long should the game last? I don't wanna get hyped due to the multiple dvds only to be let down like it happened with grandia 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

Star Ocean 3 is till the end of time right?

I remember I liked Albel best in that, he had the best VA.

My sister likes those undubs, she got one for Persona 4, played it even though I prefer dub.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 13, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Star Ocean 3 is till the end of time right?
> 
> I remember I liked Albel best in that, he had the best VA.
> 
> My sister likes those undubs, she got one for Persona 4, played it even though I prefer dub.



Lol i did the same with P4.


Albel...you mean that weird-haired samurai dude? I've not interacted with him much but his voice sounds epic in JP...he said kusomushi about 20 times in that part where he lets you run away...but the subs just said insect instead of shit-insect...so if you like his english voice you should know they toned him down a ton lol.

Oh and another thing i found funny, those berry "juices" and "ciders" sold at shops for a fortune are actually wine and champagne respectively, you can clearly see that the bottles are your typical wine/champagne bottles when you press triangle...i bet they translated them as non-alcoholic drinks so that the game wouldn't get an older rating...XD...stupid translations never cease to amaze me .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

So you don't have Albel yet? I'm at the end of the game, I just never finished it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 13, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So you don't have Albel yet? I'm at the end of the game, I just never finished it.



Gah....didn't i just say i'm only 14 hours in and asked how long the game will be in my first post?

Thanks for the spoiler..>_>.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Gah....didn't i just say i'm only 14 hours in and asked how long the game will be in my first post?
> 
> Thanks for the spoiler..>_>.



I meant you haven't fought Albel yet. :sweat


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I meant you haven't fought Albel yet. :sweat


You appear to be somewhat dense... 

If just a little


----------



## Baub (Jan 13, 2009)

I like playing with Cliff,sometimes I could not tell if he was on the field or not when I put his alternate color scheme.Also I gotta admit I chessed the mess out of the main characters side step kick special.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I'm stuck on that fucking dragon mountain in my most recent SO3 save.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I think I'm stuck on that fucking dragon mountain in my most recent SO3 save.



I don't remember a dragon mountain.


----------



## Batman (Jan 13, 2009)

Why can't I remember anything from SO3? Like not a damn thing, and I put a shit ton of hours into that game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2009)

I doubt anyone of you played multi player in FF CC with a good team. If you dislike FF CC multi player then you must dislike dungeon crawlers to some extent or just plain iggnorant. Disregarding crazymtf's stupid statement, the multi player made the game really good. Sad thing is you needed a but load of money to really pull it off or friends with GBA's.  The boss designs in the game were not bad some were quite hard. the character design's were not great but cannot except much for the saga team =/  If it was not for the multi player you would not see these kind of reviews



The multi player saved the game. Good Item Management, Good team work, and some nice spell effects. Stupid thing was the single player and the cost.  Combination magic with another team member was neat and involved good timing skills. I'm still mad they messed this up on the DS game =/

The single player sucked though FF CC. The DS kinda made that a little bit better but nothing great.  FF CC for Wii is supposed to be heavily focused on single player which quite  a few fan's are excited about because that mean's their is an actual story to the game and not just focused around gameplay.


I said kira it was not part of the "main series" most of the discussion was based on the main series in terms of which one people dislike. 

If you count all the final fantasy games then I bet half if not over 3/4 of you never played the gameboy games and almost no FF compared to some of those games that released *shutters*.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

That game looked actually good, the wii one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't remember much from SO3 myself although I really enjoyed the game. I remember the guy with the sword and that's about it.


----------



## Baub (Jan 13, 2009)

The story makes a few  huge theme jumps.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I doubt anyone of you played multi player in FF CC with a good team. If you dislike FF CC multi player then you must dislike dungeon crawlers to some extent or just plain iggnorant. Disregarding crazymtf's stupid statement, the multi player made the game really good. Sad thing is you needed a but load of money to really pull it off or friends with GBA's.  The boss designs in the game were not bad some were quite hard. the character design's were not great but cannot except much for the saga team =/  If it was not for the multi player you would not see these kind of reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And proves my point further 

Multiplayer doesn't save it's shitty story, shitty design, and boring gameplay. And those high reviews are from a bunch of nobody's, shitty mags, and play, the same people who gave sonic 06 a 9.5/10. Yeah I'll listen tot hose guys 

If you like it fine. To me it was a shitty game, and obviously the mass here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Batman said:


> Why can't I remember anything from SO3? Like not a damn thing, and I put a shit ton of hours into that game.



Be happy you forgot everything about the game


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

In after SO3 hater?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

You'll see kiddo.

SO3 takes a BIG shit in quality a ways into the game.

After a certain plot twist, the games design as a whole starts to fall faster than a colony drop.


----------



## Baub (Jan 13, 2009)

^I can see what you are saying and the plot twist
*Spoiler*: __ 



happened towards the very end of the game which can throw you off.I loved the medieval planet.


 Nevertheless I enjoyed the game,the battle system was a major strong point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

The game was fun and I have no qualms with the plot twist. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 13, 2009)

Star Ocean 3 was pretty average to me. For the most part of the game you were running from one town and dungeon to another without plot really going anywhere. It was pretty pointless plus the cast sucked, not to mention the English voice acting. Battle system was really good though. The battle system was actually pretty well thought out but the game was so easy on the default difficulty that lots of that potential didn't show. As for the twist, it was ridiculously hilarious. I thought it was really bad but at least it was original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

Parts of it didn't make any sense but I have an extremely strong ability to ignore such things and enjoy the game or movie anyway.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

I already saw the plot twist coming.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

The twist was indeed awful, but overall the game was still a fairly enjoyable experience for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The twist was indeed awful, but overall the game was still a fairly enjoyable experience for me.


I thought it was interesting, but I like those kind of sci-fi stories.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

In context with the rest of the series I could see how some rabid fans might be cry babies and pout about it, but it was a fun game. No biggie.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

SO4 isn't too far away now, and it could easily be one of the best RPGs this generation has produced so far. Maybe.

/hopeful 

I still think the character designs suck though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the choice of making SO4 a prequel is because it'd probably be disastrous making a game set after SO3.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll definitely want to try SO4. SO2 is so good that I will always check any upcoming SO games. I'm hoping that SO4 has the same skill system SO2 had.


----------



## Baub (Jan 13, 2009)

^I started with SO2 also.

From some of the screenshots that I saw of SO4,it looks like you can switch out characters in battle.It is not a fact but what deducted from the shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

I started with SO1 on the SNES, homeboy. I think the game I played most of the series was SO2 though. Easily the best of the series.


----------



## Batman (Jan 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Be happy you forgot everything about the game



lol I don't remember it being as bad as other people, but I don't think my expectations were as high as others.




			
				Byakuya said:
			
		

> The twist was indeed awful, but overall the game was still a fairly enjoyable experience for me.


Jesus Christo, I can't remember a plot twist from SO3 at all. :S I just remember never finishing that game because all this shit happened and then all of a sudden one of the later bosses was fucking impossible and I didn't feel like aimlessly wandering around and leveling up for 2 months in one boring environment just so I could fight one string of bosses at the very end of the game. I've had enough of that to last me a life time. (*cough*GrandiaII*cough*)

Versus Star Ocean II where it was easy as hell to level up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

Albel, I think was his name. The guy with the sword. He makes battles easy, Batman!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2009)

Albel Nox was one of the best things about SO3.


----------



## Batman (Jan 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Albel, I think was his name. The guy with the sword. He makes battles easy, Batman!



This dude? 
 I gotta go back and see if I can beat those bosses again then.  . . wait do characters out of party level with you? Cause I'm pretty sure I never used this guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, he was my favorite character in that game. And he was ridiculous in combat. I remember he could keep attacking non-stop while other people had a delay. It was awesome.


----------



## Batman (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go back and see. Well first I'll need to get the game again. I think my cousin has it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

I was initially surprised that Abel was a man, at first.

Fucking Japan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2009)

whew, i had to skim those last few comments, so i wouldnt get s0 3 ruined for me, hehe, this is one time i was able to resist the the temptation of the almighty spoiler tag
-does so 3 have as many endings as 2, ive never played to, but i knew this guy in san antonio who made it his life missed get all 85 endings i believe is what he claimed; although i cant image that some of the endings are not pratically identical with a few minor twists

ill admit, the single player did leave a sour taste in my mouth, but i just couldnt get past that vomit inducing art design of the whole game - God dam it was like willy wonkas rejects , plus even on multiplayer i just found it way to simple a game and not in a good way (i mean halo coop is simple but fun), and the story was kinda dumbed down as well

wait, so do you consider tactics and 11 part of the main series, because based on cc being put into its own cateogory you would have to put those into their own cateogory

i was gonna mention the gameboy games, ive seen gameplay of one if briefly, main problem is they are hard to come by in complete packaging and i dont really pick up carts only, besides arent they all on the original gameboy, that means you either need and original gameboy, mine is dead, or a gameboy player

^lol at goofy, let me tell you ive also been tricked on several occasions by the wtf thats not a girl, guy character


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

I could care less if it's a boy or a girl, but when they make males look almost undefinable as males is when it crosses a line.

A pretty boy who looks like a girl but is shirtless can easily be identified as a man, for example. Abel has tits in that artwork of him, making him really look like a sadistic woman.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2009)

^lol, actually now that i remeber i was tricked by Magna Carta
I remeber when i first saw the cover i was like alright to good looking chick characters, sadly i later found out that the white haired one was a dude


----------



## Batman (Jan 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I could care less if it's a boy or a girl, but when they make males look almost undefinable as males is when it crosses a line.
> 
> A pretty boy who looks like a girl but is shirtless can easily be identified as a man, for example. Abel has tits in that artwork of him, making him really look like a sadistic woman.



Too true. Every other picture I found is of him trying to rape the main character. . . . . I wish I was joking.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> whew, i had to skim those last few comments, so i wouldnt get s0 3 ruined for me, hehe, this is one time i was able to resist the the temptation of the almighty spoiler tag
> -does so 3 have as many endings as 2, ive never played to, but i knew this guy in san antonio who made it his life missed get all 85 endings i believe is what he claimed; although i cant image that some of the endings are not pratically identical with a few minor twists
> 
> ill admit, the single player did leave a sour taste in my mouth, but i just couldnt get past that vomit inducing art design of the whole game - God dam it was like willy wonkas rejects , plus even on multiplayer i just found it way to simple a game and not in a good way (i mean halo coop is simple but fun), and the story was kinda dumbed down as well
> ...



11 definitely is a part of the main series, tactics however not so much. Simply going by the numerical values, ffxi is a main game no matter how different it is to the ones before it.

As for FF Dissidia, it treats both xi and xii differently compared to the first 10 games (only one char from each, and they both don't have a role in the main story) while it doesn't include anything from tactics or other spinoff series...so yeah that's that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> And proves my point further
> 
> Multiplayer doesn't save it's shitty story, shitty design, and boring gameplay. And those high reviews are from a bunch of nobody's, shitty mags, and play, the same people who gave sonic 06 a 9.5/10. Yeah I'll listen tot hose guys
> 
> If you like it fine. To me it was a shitty game, and obviously the mass here.



and the same can be said about your reviews, but you do not see my jumping down people's throats.



So far the one thing in Crisis core I really dislike is the DNW system, that slot machine should go =/

@kira

I never said 11 or Tatic's were part of the main series 0_0 they were spin off's as well. 

though the sad thing is that FF 11 even though a MMO did have the "11" brand name on it suggesting as part of the main series.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and the same can be said about your reviews, but you do not see my jumping down people's throats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what do a favor in my reviews? Even when i do Wii game reviews i do it fairly. Mario Galaxy and RE4 are the shit despite me hating the system. I show no bias towards a console in reviews unless it's really effects it. Like the shitty controls in red steel, but i blame ubisoft for that more then nin 

You on the other hand basically defend any game that is on Nintendo. I barely ever see you badmouth one and if you do it must be like one of these worst games ever created


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2009)

yea i thought it was really stupid of them to put the 11 on it, i personally dont count it
i count 1 (origins/NES),2 (origins),3 (ds version),4 (chronicles),5 (anthology),6 (anthology),7,8,9,x, x-2 (11), 12, 13

how hard is to call a game final fantasy online

btw besides fear and halo 3, does anybody here now of any decent xbox 360 games that have online coop

^lol, at first as i was reading crazy's last comment i looked and saw i rate fairly....mario galaxy and re 4 were shit; i was like wtf; then i reread it and he said the shit, which i agree with


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Army of two is fun online. Halo, cod, saints row 2, mercs 2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2009)

hmmm army of 2 and call is coop - like you can play the story through multiple online, cool i might try those, im not a fan saints row or stuff like merc though


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone know if any other good rpgs are coming out this year? So far all I have to look forward to is FFXIII and KH:BBS.

White Knight doesn't look innovative, or very fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

^But KH does? Lol. 

White Knight, star ocean 4, demon soul, and that's it. Also FF13 won't be anywhere but Japan and that's a BIG IF for 2009.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^But KH does? Lol.
> 
> White Knight, star ocean 4, demon soul, and that's it. Also FF13 won't be anywhere but Japan and that's a BIG IF for 2009.


White Knight looks like a mmo, so I have no other comment on that.

Of coarse KH looks fun to me, I'm a blind fanboy.

This looks like it's going to be a disappointing year, hopefully FF13 will rock my sox and last the year.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Will online for WKC be free?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Playing online is free, and so is this DLC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Playing online is free, and so is this DLC.


It might be worth picking up after all.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Anyone know if any other good rpgs are coming out this year? So far all I have to look forward to is FFXIII and KH:BBS.
> 
> White Knight doesn't look innovative, or very fun.



Crystal Chronicles 2
Muramasa: Demon Blade
Alpha Protocall
Star Ocean 4
Arc Rise Fantasia
WKC


Borderlands might count.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Crystal Chronicles 2
> Muramasa: Demon Blade
> Alpha Protocall
> Star Ocean 4
> ...



Thanks, watched a trailer for the ones I hadn't seen before.

Arc Rise Fantasia looks pretty good, and Muramasa.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

If you want innovation, you're out of luck.

WKC will serve as solid pre-FFXIII JRPG entertainment for me, though SO4 even more so.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

The online portion of WKC is pretty much almost like monster hunter (to some degree). 


Arc of the fantasia I'm pumped for just because it's being developed by the ELITE!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

^Is it? i love monster hunter so that's good to know. 

Also looking towards Arc, basically only rpg on wii that looks good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2009)

demon soul, who makes that i saw the trailer for it on psn japan, it actually looks kinda interesting , for some reason it kinda reminded me of oblivion , but maybe thats because the main dude is in an armor suit

btw is there some spinoff to disgaea 3, i saw a trailer where it looked like disgaea 3 but the main character was a teacher with horns and pink hair and had two female sidekicks, one looked like a ninja

i will wait to reserve judgement on alpha protocoll, but it is a wrpg, although it could be like mass effect or indigo prophecy-which i still want to play


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Disgaea isn't even out in Europe yet, bastards. 

Still unsure about Demon's Souls.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2009)

i hope your talking about part 3, that would be a royal screw job if theyve never released any of the games, but what do you expect honestly, most of the games come from Japan so of course they get them first, and then the US is probably the biggest market so we get them second, let me just say thank God i moved from the Czech Republic when i was kid, prices and release dates there just kill me

all i know is that there is atleast one spinoff on psp focusing on prinny
this game is also psp i think but focuses on the teacher


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Disgaea isn't even out in Europe yet, bastards.
> 
> Still unsure about Demon's Souls.


 It's only a few weeks away. Though it felt longer due to the lack of RPG's on the market. I hope it can match the firt 2 games in humour and isn't AS niche as certain NI games. I loved Disgaea but games like Makai Kingdom and Phantom Brave just never caught my interest as much.

In other RPG news. Square-Enix are re-making another classic.

Link removed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> demon soul, who makes that i saw the trailer for it on psn japan, it actually looks kinda interesting , for some reason it kinda reminded me of oblivion , but maybe thats because the main dude is in an armor suit
> 
> btw is there some spinoff to disgaea 3, i saw a trailer where it looked like disgaea 3 but the main character was a teacher with horns and pink hair and had two female sidekicks, one looked like a ninja
> 
> i will wait to reserve judgement on alpha protocoll, but it is a wrpg, although it could be like mass effect or indigo prophecy-which i still want to play



No, she [Raspberyl] is in the actual game but closest to main she gets is playable in the main story. Only spin-off is Prinny: Can I Really be the Hero?


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 15, 2009)

I never fully got to grips with the SO3 battle system. Towards the end of the game, after the worst plot twist ever, I remember dying a lot against the angel enemies. I didn't have much trouble beating the game but I got owned by the first boss in the secret dungeon after beating it...and then never played again. I prefer the SO2 battle system - it's more basic but it's also much better without the fury system ruining it.

As for the story, it was good until the plot twist and then fell apart, with random enemies in full leather suits making the plot twist seem even worse. I thought the game was building up to the most epic battle against 'God' ever and then THAT happened... :/

In short, SO3 failed to beat SO2 in any area that mattered. The only addition to the series I liked was the ability to explore maps 100%.

-----

*Wild Arms 5:*

I'm up to the boss of Tartarus (the 3rd secret dungeon). I HATE that bloody maze. I had to exit to buy a duplicator after getting far in because I'd ran out and, even after spending ages in the place, I think I'm still missing a chest or two...and 1 medal. As for the boss, Mr. Level 97 killed my entire level 84 party with a 7000 damage attack on my first attempt, which was hard to swallow after I'd been in the dungeon for so long. I'm going to have another go, with as much HP as possible this time around in an attempt to survive his attack.

62 hours in, with the end of the story in sight, it's starting to get harder to play in order to try to do everything. I've used the double item glitch twice, so getting a 100% game will prove difficult. I'm wondering if it's worth going to the trouble of paying with levels at the black market to prepare for the super bosses on the world map and in the abyss on this playthrough... It'll take forever.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, a good Star Ocean game!

Haven't seen one of those since this games last release 

Let's hope 4 takes all of the good from 3 yet ditches all of the awful issues with it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

port of Persona 1 is rumored / confirmed to coming to the PSP


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Coming to America needs to be confirmed now!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Star Ocean 4 screens


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Game looks sick, day 1 buy for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Coming to America needs to be confirmed now!



If the port does not have at least 20% new material, Sony of America will not allow it to be released. Or at least, that was their policy.

That is why we didn't get a heavy number of PSP releases.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

I forget, it's suppose to have a new scenario and some new characters.


But I agree that policy can be stupid at times.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

That policy sucks dick. Fuck them.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 15, 2009)

No wonder the PSP lacks games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's the reason we never got a re-release of Breath of Fire 3 and Tales of Eternia, while Europe did.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 15, 2009)

ah, thats werid though, she was the only character predominantly featured in this game trailer - maybe its a new game on the way

sigh, sony of america sometimes makes me wonder with some of their moves, i guess they are trying to experiment how long it takes sink an unsinkable ship

oh well wasnt at least the bof playable on the US psp anyway, i know they were selling it at frys

@goofy - let me get this straight the first game in the castlevania series is really Laments, where dracula is not dracula
-actually from what i read it seems confusing dracula is some alchemist who becomes a vampire through some stone, why the hell does he use the name tepes, and i why is he called a count, before hes an alchemist now hes ruler of evil
-that white haired kid in down and aria is dracula reincarnated?
-and from what ive seen alucard is a pretty bad ass dude


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, let me explain a bit then for you, cause you are cool and all.

Lament is the start of the chronology, indeed. Mathias Cronqvist loses his wife Elizabetha to illness, and he wishes to become a vampire to oppose God. For that, he needed the Crimson Stone and the Philosopher's Stone if I recall right, in order to obtain the souls and powers of a vampire, while the other controls Death...I think.

He was an alchemist, but later decided to rename himself, for whatever reason, probably to see less desired to be hunted by the Belmont family (They never fight him until 1476). Mathias, now known as Vlad Tepes, falls in love with a woman named Lisa, who Mathias/Vlad assumes to be the reincarnation of Elizabetha. Lisa eventually gives birth to Adrian Farenheit Tepes, a dhampir. Lisa is eventually burned at the stake for accusations of witchcraft, and Mathias/Vlad no longer desires to defy God, but to obliderate humanity, taking the name Dracula and using his accumulated power to attack Europe. Adrian opposes his father and takes an anagram of his fathers name to show opposition, now going by the name Alucard. This eventually leads to the events of Dracula's Curse, where the church sends out a request to Trevor Belmont to defeat Dracula, as their last person sent out, Sypha Belnades, has not fulfilled her mission. While Grant Danasty, a pirate/thief, led an attack against Dracula's forces and all of his friends killed, and him being turned into a monster. All 4 team up and defeat Dracula, with Sypha marrying Trevor, Alucard entering a slumber, and Grant aiming to aid Valachia/Wallachia due to the damage cause by the war.

That white kid is Soma Cruz. In the year 1999, after learning that Dracula can actually be defeated and no longer be ressurected, he is defeated, and both he and his demonic castle are put into an eclipse, which causes an eruption of his powers to spread across the land. Soma Cruz obtains the Power of Dominance, which was the power Dracula had to control hordes of demons, and in turn, Dracula's true essence. The Sorrow games have shown people who have Dracula's other powers, and those who desire to kill Soma to let the powers of Dracula be acted out in ways Dracula would; for evil.

And yeah, Alucard is a badass dude


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 15, 2009)

one more question that character of death stumps me, is he supposed to be Death Death, or just some demon who looks like a skeleton, because from what i know he is under dracula, but i dont see how if it was really Death, a being of that nature would be under anybody but God

so which do you recommed to play first, laments?


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 16, 2009)

Reading the IGN SO1 & SO2 reviews has made me want a PSP. I've always been tempted due to Crisis Core and some other PS1 RPG ports but the SO remakes have made it very hard to resist picking up a PSP to play them with. I like the new anime artwork and anime cut-scenes that have been added to SO2, and I like the idea of playing SO1 with the awesome SO2 gameplay.

If I do ever spend money on a PSP, it's safe to say I'll be wasting a fair few hours on it and my eyes will worsen from the strain of looking at such a small screen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> one more question that character of death stumps me, is he supposed to be Death Death, or just some demon who looks like a skeleton, because from what i know he is under dracula, but i dont see how if it was really Death, a being of that nature would be under anybody but God
> 
> so which do you recommed to play first, laments?



That's never explained. He could be the man who controls the souls of those who died, but that leaves so many loopholes.

One can just say he's a powerful demon and normally Dracula's right hand man.

You can play Lament if you want to see the origins of Dracula, his powers, and the creation of the Vampire Killer. It's an okay game. Dracula's Curse is a far more badass game, and that's a game set around 300 years later.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

and a .


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

Also, do any of us care about X-Blades?

Looks like shallow fun, at least.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 16, 2009)

^i dont know at first i got it confused with cross edge, but it looks okay, its one of those ill have to rent before i buy

question why dont games like obilivion or fallout 3 have multiplayer coop, i personally think that would be badass and it doesnt seem that particularly difficult to implement, i mean it would save a lot of time because two people could simply divide sidequests amongst themselves, plus two one be preferable when fighting the super mutant behmoths


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

White knight looks awesome and I think Xblade will be fun hack and slash.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

What the hell is X-Blade?


----------



## Segan (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What the hell is X-Blade?


A new game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 17, 2009)

xblade is a new multiplatformer, but from what i heard its not an rpg per se, its either action or a shooter, cover has some chick holding two swords, check out gamestop they have it listed already

@goofy, i think you would have appreciated this weeks rosairo to vampire - it had a few castlevania references


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ I just saw that reference. Fuckin laughed pretty hard at that whole page.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

I will , level 5 typically does well with stories. The battle system seems interesting, but I'm not going to get it until I beat FF CC.


----------



## Six* (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeanne D' Arc is one of the best games in the PSP.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm considering to pick up some RPgs for my good old ps2, what should I be picking up? I've got quite a few but since some years ago I haven't played any games on it for a long time.

Here's what I remember playing:
Kh1/2 - Loved them both.
All FFs but 12 never made much progress
Wild Arms 3 - Got stuck somewhere and just kinda gave up 
Grandia II - Liked the battle system, but wasn't as good game as the first
Arc the lad twilight of the spirits - Boring
Phantom Brave - didn't fancy this too much either, not bad just not very entertaining
Star Ocean till the end of time - Once I got used to it I got pretty hooked with it.
Atelier Iris I - No.
Valkyrie Profile - I thought this was a good game, but I never far into it and thinking about starting it up again.

So yeah a lot of unifinished games you can see but I'm hoping to finish at least some of them 

Here's some titles I'm consdering:
Dragon Quest IV
Persona III and IV when it comes
Suikoden IV
Shadow Hearts from the new world
Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter
Odin Sphere
Wild Arms IV or V (If I can find it, live in Europe soo...)

Or so what else could be recommended?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Dragon Quest IV
> Persona III and IV
> Suikoden IV
> Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter
> Odin Sphere



I left the good ones on your suggestion list 

I'd also suggest diving into Valkyrie Profile a bit more, and maybe trying the Golden Sun games, if you have a GBA.


----------



## Six* (Jan 17, 2009)

Quagles said:


> So yeah a lot of unifinished games you can see but I'm hoping to finish at least some of them
> 
> Here's some titles I'm consdering:
> Dragon Quest IV
> ...


Have you played Suikoden I and II for the PSone? How about III?

If you're a fan of the entire Suikoden series, definitely get IV, but let me warn you that the 4th game is probably the weakest in the series. So if you just want to have some good fun with an RPG game, I suggest skipping to Suikoden V. (Or maybe even get III first if you haven't yet.)

Also try:

Tales of Legendia.
Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

FUCK, THE TALES GAMES WAS WHAT I WAS THINKING WHEN I LOOKED AT THAT POST.

WHY DIDN'T I MENTION THEM?


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> FUCK, THE TALES GAMES WAS WHAT I WAS THINKING WHEN I LOOKED AT THAT POST.
> 
> WHY DIDN'T I MENTION THEM?



Because it would be pointless. I don't have a chipped PS2 thus I can't play them. Tales of the Abyss and Legendia was never released in Europe, so no PAL version :/ same goes for Wild arms alter code F which I would have loved to played. At least Tales of Vesperia will come here that's positive.

I've only played I and II for a short while, so ill take your suggestion if I get any of them it would be the 5th 

Actually thinking first off ill just get back into FFXII and Valkyrie Profile, and try finishing them off and get Dragon Quest. Its always seemed interesting. Although do come with more suggestions


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

I bought two used (dirt-cheap) copies of Jade Empire and Legaia 2: Duel Saga today.

Been playing Legaia all day long, and interestingly enough I'm enjoying it far more than Last Remnant. 

Will start Jade Empire in a bit.


----------



## Six* (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I bought two used (dirt-cheap) copies of Jade Empire and Legaia 2: Duel Saga today.
> 
> Been playing Legaia all day long, and interestingly enough I'm enjoying it far more than Last Remnant.
> 
> Will start Jade Empire in a bit.


Haha, I have Legaia 2 as well. That one's a classic. 

Have you played the first Legaia game?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

Dragonquest IV remake on DS is really good, you should play that. DQ V remake is coming to the states very very soon pek

check the official dragonquest thread!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Six said:


> Haha, I have Legaia 2 as well. That one's a classic.
> 
> Have you played the first Legaia game?



Nope, it was never released over here.

Duel Saga is cliched as hell, and incredibly linear, yet so much more enjoyable than most of today's (current gen) RPGs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 17, 2009)

okay i have defend suikoden 4, honestly i dont see all that much difference between it and any other game in the series that ive played 1,3; i think it gets a lot of hate because for some reason people dont like the main character, and the boat thing is kind of a hassle, but i had no problem with windwaker so i have no problems with this one, strictly speaking i like lazlo better than any of the protagonist from 3, and like him second only to Tir; plus that twin sword wielding pirate babe is a nice plus

i wanna get jeanne, but i know as soon as i get it itll drop from 19.99, so ill wait till it price drops to 12.99 at least before getting it, hopefully it will

@ byk tell me how jade is , although knowing the ending i prolly wont play it anyway


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Nope, it was never released over here.
> 
> Duel Saga is cliched as hell, and incredibly linear, yet so much more enjoyable than most of today's (current gen) RPGs.



Play Legaia one by any means necessary. One of the best battle systems in RPG history imo.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

That's quite the bold statement, isn't it fairly similar to that in Legaia 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Legaia 2 battle system did own


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a copy of Chrono Cross that I borrowed, but never played. Never having played any Chrono games, what do you guys think? I'm a big FF fan.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Legaia 2 battle system did own



It is undoubtedly very good, but certainly not the best.


----------



## Six* (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Nope, it was never released over here.
> 
> Duel Saga is cliched as hell, and incredibly linear, yet so much more enjoyable than most of today's (current gen) RPGs.


Well it is a pretty old game. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> okay i have defend suikoden 4, honestly i dont see all that much difference between it and any other game in the series that ive played 1,3; i think it gets a lot of hate because for some reason people dont like the main character, and the boat thing is kind of a hassle, but i had no problem with windwaker so i have no problems with this one, strictly speaking i like lazlo better than any of the protagonist from 3, and like him second only to Tir; plus that twin sword wielding pirate babe is a nice plus


You've never played II!? blasphemy! You don't know Suikoden til you play II! 

jk. 

I'm a huge Suikoden fan, and I also enjoyed IV. That said, I still think it's the weakest in the series. And that's for various reasons: the design seemed a bit bland, it was a short game, travelling at sea felt slow, timeline jump felt unnecessary, etc. all that compared to other suikoden games. As for the ship, I think that was the best idea they ever had for an HQ. It was brilliant. Too bad it felt too contained and small.

The only thing that really redeemed the short adventure that is IV is the Suikoden Tactics game that wrapped around it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

man FF crisis core is such a fan service game. I just got done seeing the little cinematic with sepiroth / angel/ genesis fighting. 

Really this game is just good for the story. The battle system is guh .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

^I liked the battle system. The story is awesome though and better then most FF IMO. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 17, 2009)

first off chrono cross is pretty much better than any game in the ff series for me except 678, and its about on par with 7 and 6, i like 8 the best, chrono trigger is only slighty weaker imo but id prolly give all of these games at least 9 of 10

lol, i do have a copy of 2, but i just havent got around to playing it yet; dont worry ill get to it eventually ; i heard that about tactics it wraps up some of 4, but i mean whats to wrap up, lazlo is a true rune holder, who reversed the curse, and so know essentially will live forever, as far as i know tir's where abouts are unknown, hugo chris and eye patch geddoe are still unresolved, i mean until konami unveils where they are going with the true ruins, all of the series is unresolved; i guess the main problem with 4 is that its set in the past so we already know what happens

-as far as the ship setup, windwaker had the same system and i dont hear to many complaints about it, plus i beat 1 and 4 give or take around the same time, and 3 didnt take much more. although i do always collect all 108 stars so that might extend the game for me

i still need to get around to getting a copy of duel saga

btw has anyone here heard of duel hearts


----------



## Six* (Jan 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> first off chrono cross is pretty much better than any game in the ff series for me except 678, and its about on par with 7 and 6, i like 8 the best, chrono trigger is only slighty weaker imo but id prolly give all of these games at least 9 of 10


Chrono Cross is a great game. 

Never played Chrono Trigger and FFIX is the best FF IMO. 


> lol, i do have a copy of 2, but i just havent got around to playing it yet; dont worry ill get to it eventually ; i heard that about tactics it wraps up some of 4, but i mean whats to wrap up, lazlo is a true rune holder, who reversed the curse, and so know essentially will live forever, as far as i know tir's where abouts are unknown, hugo chris and eye patch geddoe are still unresolved, i mean until konami unveils where they are going with the true ruins, all of the series is unresolved; i guess the main problem with 4 is that its set in the past so we already know what happens


Well, if you play Suikoden tactics, it's actually set before, during and after Suikoden IV. You first play as a child, then later as a much older person, then to the after events of the war. It's more of a game that answers the questions left behind in IV, along with it's own plotline. plus you can recruit Lazlo. 

As for Lazlo staying immortal... that's still unknown if he did. True rune bearers can still die if they're killed physically. They're only immortal in a sense that they do not age and do not get sick.

And, if you play Suikoden V and travel to the island nations, you'd see that historians have a way to unnecessarily change history. Lazlo is erased from history and it says that Lino En Kuldes is the one who ended the war. it's kind of sad and we don't really know what happened to him.



> -as far as the ship setup, windwaker had the same system and i dont hear to many complaints about it, plus i beat 1 and 4 give or take around the same time, and 3 didnt take much more. although i do always collect all 108 stars so that might extend the game for me


wow you missed out on the best HQ ever. Suiko II's HQ is a huge castle town. 

Suiko V's HQ is similar to Suiko I except... well, better. 

I collect all stars too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^I liked the battle system. The story is awesome though and better then most FF IMO. I really enjoyed it.



I did as well.

Anyone know Suikoden is still worth going back and playing a game? I've never played a single one. 

How has it aged?

Breath of Fire didn't age so well....


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone happen to own the original Arc The Lad Series? You know..the first three for the PS before it turned to shit on the PS2?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

ATL had PSX games?


----------



## Six* (Jan 18, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Does anyone happen to own the original Arc The Lad Series? You know..the first three for the PS before it turned to shit on the PS2?


I had them.  I got the boxset of all 3 games.

I've finished 1 and 3. A friend of mine finished 2 and basically told me everything there is to know about it, so I just played half way 2, popped in #3 and wasn't able to stop playing. 

3 is epic in every way. Best strategy gameplay and it's the only game where I seriously played through ALL the sidequests. The hunter missions were too diverse they never really bore me. Damn... they need to port it over to the PSP/DS or PSN/Live or something.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2009)

yea i have all the arc lad games released in the us, the  6 disc set released by working desgins that has 1,2,3, and some werid mini game, plus the two ps2 games. However, like many games i own i just havent gotten around to them yet. Plus secretly, i wanted the arc the lad game just to see how they would make the case, cause i think that is the only game with more than 4 discs on the ps1. 

@xeno, which bof are you refering to cause i played 3 fairly recently and imo it was as good as any ff game. 3-5 and tactics are visually fairly impressive, and all the games in generally have solid storylines that come together into one story line that should hold your interest. 

@6, wow, thats kinda of a suprise, most people have played trigger but not cross, personally i think cross is better , plus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cross basically tells you all the characters from the series die, and im pretty sure they said chrono is killed




i dont know 9 i like the least out of the original ps titles (789), i dont know zidane was kinda childish to me; btw did you get the excalibur 2 - i believe the requirement was beating the game in 9 hours, and btw did yoou do the jump rope thing at the beginning 999 times.

question - is it ever confirmed that lino is lazlos dad and flare his sister, i think the game essentially said this but was never sure. 

Yea thats what i meant , lazlo and the others dont age, so as far as we know they should still be alive.

and isnt it a castle town in 3 and for that matter 1 as well. btw - Thomas = lame; if i was hugo id whooped his ass, he just kinda ticked me off. 

Id say other than tir and lazlo, im really curious whats up with hugo. A. there was some chemistry between him and the brat whose dad was the president. B. Hugo and Chris, both true rune bearers, if hugo could pull that off that would impress me more than bearing the fire rune.

BTW did you every do the last person on suikoden 3, the wind guy, i never did cause once you do, youd have to beat the game again just to get access to it, ill save it fro a rainy day.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2009)

I never really liked any of the Arc of the Lad games for PS1 but I never got too far in any of them so maybe they got better, who knows.



> Anyone know Suikoden is still worth going back and playing a game? I've never played a single one.


First Suikoden is the only one which hasn't aged so well but it's still a really good game. I'd suggest starting with the second one and I'm sure after playing it you'll want to try first one too and you can get over it being aged.

And yeah, Breath of Fire has aged pretty well. Dunno why anyone would say otherwise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Coming from a person who only played BoF4, when I played 1& 2, to me they didn't age well, unlike games like Ogre Battles.

I guess Suikoden 2 is a good place to start, that is for playstation right?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 18, 2009)

I replayed Breath of Fire 2 sometime ago and it has aged pretty well in my opinion. It's been forever since I played the first one so can't really say about that though.

And yeah, Suikoden 1-2 are for PS1 and Suikoden 3-5 are for PS2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2009)

i had no problem with suikoden one, i played 3 first cause its kinda the popular and easy to get one

it depends on what you want to do, do you follow the timelines or best game first

ive only played the first five minutes of bof 1 but it wasnt that far from bof 3 which i liked

honestly to me the nes/mastersystem - snes/genesis is the border , anything on the previous system feels dated to me, but anything on the later systems im fine with; granted there are exceptions - double dragon for nes is a beast game any way you look at it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah it is, I think Kirby still looks great  on NES and GB still.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

aerith is such a whore! first zack! then cloud! who know's how many men she pulled in with her "flowers".


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> aerith is such a whore! first zack! then cloud! who know's how many men she pulled in with her "flowers".



I didn't think Aeris was hot until CC, now Im a strong believer of Aerith>Tifa.

How is she a whore? Neither of them got to touch her pureness. Zack dies before, and Aerith died before Cloud got to shag her, thats what really pissed him off. 

Cloud lost his virginity to Tifa between 7 and AC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

then she is a user and makes men die!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> then she is a user and makes men die!



Everybody wants Aerith, including Tseng and Sephiroth.

Funny that she is only a flower girl in the ghetto.


----------



## Six* (Jan 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i dont know 9 i like the least out of the original ps titles (789), i dont know zidane was kinda childish to me; btw did you get the excalibur 2 - i believe the requirement was beating the game in 9 hours, and btw did yoou do the jump rope thing at the beginning 999 times.


hmmm... no i didn't. 

Zidane was actually very mature. He never really whines or emos over anything. (maybe at one time he was emo) the only real childish part in him is his cheeky, playful personality and maybe even his looks.



> question - is it ever confirmed that lino is lazlos dad and flare his sister, i think the game essentially said this but was never sure.


Never confirmed but heavily hinted. No one except the player knows. Dramatic irony. 

Try Suikoden V, it's connected to almost every other Suikoden game.  

Oh and tactics sort of unifies Suiko I and IV historically with a few hints here and there. Like the scarlet moon empire is just north of the island nations.


> Yea thats what i meant , lazlo and the others dont age, so as far as we know they should still be alive.


Could be. He might turn up in a sequel. 



> and isnt it a castle town in 3 and for that matter 1 as well. btw - Thomas = lame; if i was hugo id whooped his ass, he just kinda ticked me off.


Not really, Suiko 3's HQ is more of a mansion and a very small town. IMO, Suiko 3's HQ is the worst out of all the suiko games. It doesn't evolve and it's really small. 

Suiko 2's HQ is a huge ass Castle and a town surrounding it. When you get the castle to the max level, the main character's room is in the highest room, like in a tower on top of the castle and it's a big room fit for a king. Well, you're pretty much the king anyway.


> Id say other than tir and lazlo, im really curious whats up with hugo. A. there was some chemistry between him and the brat whose dad was the president. B. Hugo and Chris, both true rune bearers, if hugo could pull that off that would impress me more than bearing the fire rune.


Yeah, Hugo X Chris FTW.



> BTW did you every do the last person on suikoden 3, the wind guy, i never did cause once you do, youd have to beat the game again just to get access to it, ill save it fro a rainy day.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes! wth is wrong with you, why didn't you play Luc!? 

He reveals everything--plot twist, secrets, etc.

Oh well. He's a main character in Suiko I and Suiko II and seeing him turn up as the main villain of III is a BIG surprise to me, so I got really curious why he did. In his story he really explains why.

Ah...this reminds me... when I got to the part where he removed his mask, i'm like, WTH, LUC!? and dropped my controller.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Story for Suikoden is now ruined for me.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Aerith was awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

suikoden one can be purchased on the playstation store for roughly 9.99 not bad for a classic title. 

The stories really have not been the pushing point of that series, it really was the gameplay and sound that pushed the series into a cult favorite.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, Konami has been on a role for the PSN


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2009)

Six said:


> Chrono Cross is a great game.
> 
> ...and FFIX is the best FF IMO.



You're cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, I was wondering here, considering I'm not an RPG guru..are the following franchises woth getting into? I looked at the general averages for each game in said series and saw all of them were at least 70% or above, so they aren't shit like the SaGa games, which ranked around a 67%.

Shadow Hearts
Golden Sun
Lunar
Phantasy Star
Wild Arms

I realized outside of the FF and KH games, I have a looooot of RPGs to play


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay, I was wondering here, considering I'm not an RPG guru..are the following franchises woth getting into? I looked at the general averages for each game in said series and saw all of them were at least 70% or above, so they aren't shit like the SaGa games, which ranked around a 67%.
> 
> Shadow Hearts
> Golden Sun
> ...



Lunar 1 and 2 are said to be and are prized to be the top 5 best 2d RPG's of any generation. They are very good, dramatic story and all.

Golden sun is defiantly worth a play through.

Phantasy star, from my experiences 3 and 4 were the only good ones and 4 was the best.

shadow hearts I have not played but the developers are good at what they do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehe, I see. Well, as long as they are at least decent games, I wouldn't have a problem with it.

These are the following franchises I want to at least play and beat one game from:
Breath of Fire
Chrono
Disgaea
Dragon Quest
Grandia
Golden Sun
Lunar
Lufia
Mana
Ogre Battle
Parasite Eve
Phantasy Star
Shadow Hearts
Shin Megami Tensei
Star Ocean
Suikoden
Tales
Valkyrie Profile
Wild Arms
Xenosaga


Yes yes, I've never beaten a Chrono game. Bite me


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Play Disgaea 1, game is awesome.


----------



## Akira (Jan 18, 2009)

Play:

Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth
Golden Sun 1+2
SMT: Persona 3 + 4

All are fantastic RPGs which are all different to each other and need to be played ASAP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems you really missed out on rpgs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hehe, I see. Well, as long as they are at least decent games, I wouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> These are the following franchises I want to at least play and beat one game from:
> Breath of Fire **Awesome 3rd game. Check it out*
> ...


My answers tot hem all. Enjoy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2009)

i think suikoden if fun even without the story

i havent played 2 yet, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



but it was obvious who the guy with the mask was from what i remebered, that was another thing, do they ever explain the deal with the dude in black - he was somekind of demon from another world?




@goofy , you might also try alundra, especially if you like the zelda titles, parasite eve is okay, but Parasite Eve 2 kicks ass plus it doesnt hurt that the main character is aya

i personally could never stand aeris and still dont like her, i always thought Yuffie was by far the best, and aeris was alright, plus that turks women was alright as well


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Seems you really missed out on rpgs.



Well, I wouldn't say I "missed out". I own a TON of these fucking games, but due to owning so many, I've been rather conflicted as to what games I wanna play.

Hell, I even have one pile that I plan of reeming through, starting off with Persona 3 

I went through a HUGE RPG ISO craze for the PS1 a few years ago that burned me out, and I have so many RPG's backed up from it as is.

That and the fact my mood changes fast. I've gone from wanting to play Mega Man games, to Castlevania games, to RPGs in the span of 7 hours.

I own Suikoden I, II, IV and Tactics for example. I've probably put less than 20 minutes into the entire franchise.

THAT'S the kinda burn I have with RPGs that I wish to cleanse


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Parasite Eve is Nomura so it automatically gets my seal of approval.

I love Orge Battle games, more then Fire Emblem or FFT, it was really creative.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay, I was wondering here, considering I'm not an RPG guru..are the following franchises woth getting into? I looked at the general averages for each game in said series and saw all of them were at least 70% or above, so they aren't shit like the SaGa games, which ranked around a 67%.
> 
> *Shadow Hearts*
> Golden Sun
> ...



One of my favourite non-FF series, though only 1 and 2 are worth playing. Ignore the third.

They're wonderfully dark and macabre.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2009)

i have ogre battle and tactics, but i played a little bit of ogre to test it out when i got it, and at least the beginning looked really dull, hopefully it gets better later on

^lol the third shadow hearts has that werid ninja wannabe guy, i think he was on a list of lamest characters in game informer


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Well out of that list of RPG's I typically would start with what is of high quality and good. because playing mediocore RPG's can really turn you away from the genre.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Orge Battle and Ogre Battle 64 are great, stay away from Tactics Orge.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

If I recall Tactics Orge was not really made by the original creators of the first two. I might be mistaken on that though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have ogre battle and tactics, but i played a little bit of ogre to test it out when i got it, and at least the beginning looked really dull, hopefully it gets better later on
> 
> ^lol the third shadow hearts has that werid ninja wannabe guy, i think he was on a list of lamest characters in game informer



Meh, Shadow Hearts 3 is an insult to the previous installments in the series. It also has the worst main character. Yuri ftw. 

SH2 is widely considered to be the best of the three games, but I've always preferred the original for its cast, music, story, and atmosphere.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Ya shadow hearts 2 did have a big following behind it. I remember a-lot of people at gaf were disappointed so much with 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well out of that list of RPG's I typically would start with what is of high quality and good. because playing mediocore RPG's can really turn you away from the genre.



Well, would you care to organize it in such a fashion, mister RPG thread maker? 



Byakuya said:


> One of my favourite non-FF series, though only 1 and 2 are worth playing. Ignore the third.
> 
> They're wonderfully dark and macabre.



Aren't there four games? Koudelka, Shadow Hearts, Shadow Hearts 2, and Shadow Hearts 3?

Also, I started Lost Odyssey and dayum. This game, compared to The Last Remturd, is AAAAAAAA material.

There are more instances of cutscenes and character development in the first 30 minutes than in around 4 hours in TLR.

God I hate TLR.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Chrono (Trigger, cross you can play later)
Lunar
Valkyrie Profile
Golden Sun
Shin Megami Tensei
Star Ocean ( I assume only the first one?)
Grandia
Dragon Quest
Chrono Cross
Shadow Hearts
Ogre Battle
Disgaea 
Parasite Eve
Breath of Fire - *Play up to 3 and that's it the series fall's drastically after that.*
Lufia
Mana
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Xenosaga  - Play this last, it's a love / hate type of game. If you played XenoGears, saga play's before gears takes place and is not that good. saga id developed by the main director of the series though (director or story writer I forget).


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, would you care to organize it in such a fashion, mister RPG thread maker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Koudelka is an ancient relic of a PS1 game, getting your hands on a copy could be tricky.

It's a spiritual predecessor, at best, anyway. The connection between it and Shadow Hearts isn't exactly major.

And yeah Lost Odyssey is easily the best RPG I've played this generation, so far. The battle system also strongly resembles the one found in Shadow Hearts, particularly the 'ring' system.

This is probably due to the fact that certain former SH developers are now working with Mistwalker.

Gave up on LR after playing twenty minutes last night, Legaia 2 was more enjoyable.


----------



## Six* (Jan 18, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> You're cool.






Goofy Titan said:


> Lunar


Lunar 1 & 2 are great titles. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i havent played 2 yet,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuber is a character from Suikoden 2. A villain to be exact.

Well, it hasn't been fully explained who he is exactly but in Suikoden 2, you actually recruit a character named Pesmerga who is on the hunt for Yuber. If you use the detective on Pesmerga, you will find out that he's been chasing Yuber for a looooong time through different dimensions.

It was said by the Suikoden creator that Yuber and Pesmerga's story will only end at the end of the whole suikoden franchise.


-----------------------

Who else is disappointed that the Suikoden for the DS will be on a completely different universe?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

@Byakuya

I think they do not work for mystwalker. I believe it was just a conjunction of two companies working on the title. 

@goofy

I did an order of the list on the previous page.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2009)

Six said:


> I had them.  I got the boxset of all 3 games.
> 
> I've finished 1 and 3. A friend of mine finished 2 and basically told me everything there is to know about it, so I just played half way 2, popped in #3 and wasn't able to stop playing.
> 
> 3 is epic in every way. Best strategy gameplay and it's the only game where I seriously played through ALL the sidequests. The hunter missions were too diverse they never really bore me. Damn... they need to port it over to the PSP/DS or PSN/Live or something.



Why can't more people like us have such an epic set of games such as Arc the Lad? They're missing out on a good RPG right there.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

I should've said Feel Plus, not Mistwalker.

The two companies worked closely together on Lost Odyssey, but the former did the actual core development. Mistwalker planned and designed it.

Feel Plus is made up of over 40 former Nautilus/Sacnoth developers or so.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, would you care to organize it in such a fashion, mister RPG thread maker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to get TLR, is it really that bad?

Which version do  you have?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2009)

I purchased the Arc the Lad box set long ago. I played 10-20mins into the first one and haven't touched the series since. Is it really that good that I should replay them?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I wanted to get TLR, is it really that bad?
> 
> Which version do  you have?



I liked it. Wasn't the best game or anything but a fun rpg with a high challenge. Cheap shit at the end is what hurt it for me. And some graphical problems but nothing game breaking.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I wanted to get TLR, is it really that bad?
> 
> Which version do  you have?



Ps3's is not even out yet to my knowledge. But the game overall is bad not just from graphical side point

read some of these reviews and you will get a better picture.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I liked it. Wasn't the best game or anything but a fun rpg with a high challenge. Cheap shit at the end is what hurt it for me. And some graphical problems but nothing game breaking.



Since I trust your opinion most on here, I may still pick it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Since I trust your opinion most on here, I may still pick it up.



Thanks though my best view on things is try it yourself. Never hurts to try something, even if it cost you 8 dollars at blockbuster


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2009)

Six said:


> Lunar 1 & 2 are great titles.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ah, i def gotta go play 2, and yes im disappointed as well, i actually expect more from konami than sqeenix

@xeno, does it get better, because visually ogre battle did not look impressive at first

from my understanding, the same monastery as a location appears in both koudelka and shadow hearts one, conicidentally it also appears in the manga i think; although koudelka is kinda cool in its own right; from what ive played it felt like resident evil meets strategy/turnbased rpg


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I wanted to get TLR, is it really that bad?
> 
> Which version do  you have?



It's as good as any SaGa game.

Hint: Barely good at all.

@Goku: I saw it ;3

I'll work on that after I deal with the pile in my hands as is.

LO really tends to be a bit hard for me, it took me many tries to beat that dragon thing, which I assume was the first boss.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2009)

TLR sucks. I actually enjoyed it until... well until they made the seemingly invincible Conqueror very vulnerable.

I will forever have love for Emma, though. <3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *It's as good as any SaGa game.*
> 
> Hint: Barely good at all.
> 
> ...



This does not bode well, then again ive only played unlimited saga which i assume is the worst; if not i dont see how the series would have that many sequels.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> This does not bode well, then again ive only played unlimited saga which i assume is the worst; if not i dont see how the series would have that many sequels.



The series is one of Square's longest, and therefore sells on history alone.

Those games are also considered some of the best ever, according to Japan. They are nothing but terrible RPGs, really.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 18, 2009)

I just borrowed front mission 4 from my cousin, it any good?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The series is one of Square's longest, and therefore sells on history alone.
> 
> Those games are also considered some of the best ever, according to Japan. They are nothing but terrible RPGs, really.



true i know there are some shows that are ridiculous popular in japan and not liked in the US, but i mean the saga games keep getting released, hell even after unlimited - romancing saga was released

-but agree with the tradition kinda thing, its like ff, some people will just buy the sequels because they like the originals

front mission is a strategy so i figure if you like stuff like vandal hearts or disgaea , its similar game play and you might like it, plus it has mechs, so if thats your thing well there you go


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> true i know there are some shows that are ridiculous popular in japan and not liked in the US, but i mean the saga games keep getting released, hell even after unlimited - romancing saga was released
> 
> -but agree with the tradition kinda thing, its like ff, some people will just buy the sequels because they like the originals



SaGa is the Sonic of today. Still running, despite running on very broken gears.

Though the only praise SaGa ever got was with the games on the Game Boy, and that's because SaGa has the history of being the first RPG on the handheld.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I just borrowed front mission 4 from my cousin, it any good?



Yes it is. Front mission as always been good, 3 being the best. 4 is well done too, had alot of fun with it though some missions = hard as fuck


----------



## Stalin (Jan 19, 2009)

I thinking about fallout 3,it any good? I know I asked that alot, but I'm very skeptical, and plus I'm short on money. Plus, a job is hard to get at my age


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

War games. War games never change.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I thinking about fallout 3,it any good? I know I asked that alot, but I'm very skeptical, and plus I'm short on money. Plus, a job is hard to get at my age



I thought fallout 3 was very good. A cool battle system, good story, cool environments, just all together very well put together game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought the story was very basic. I could've thought it up and boy did it leave you asking questions. V.A.T.S was pretty much just me aiming for the head every enemy anyway so it should've just scoped me into the head, screw the other limbs.

Environments were definitely cool, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Story was basic sure. Side stories were fun as hell, especially vampire one and super hero one. To me anyway doing them were extremely fun and some of the best side missions ever. 

The main story was decent, sure could of been better but it didn't bore me like other rpgs tend to do.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am playing through crisis core atm. The nostalgia factor (in terms of story ) makes the game good. But the battle system imo is annoying and really not that great . The music is ok but it's not FF7 quality.



The only reason I want to play is to revive my FFVII memories. I also want to see more of Zack after the Last Order OVA showed him to be a very likeable and cool character. I don't expect the game to be great since SE are a shadow of what they were when they put their hearts and souls into crafting FFVII, but it should at the very least be enjoyable for a FFVII fan to play.

How does the battle system work? I recall seeing some card based battle system on a video review I watched ages ago. It's too bad SE didn't do the simple thing and keep the materia system from FFVII... I fear for any FFVII remake attempt because SE would probably do the daft thing and 'improve' the battle system.

I've listened to the OST and like it. The remixed tracks aren't great (although they are nostalgic) but it has plenty of good original music. Like with Advent Children, SE didn't let fans down on the music front.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Skip out on Star ocean 1, star ocean 2 is the best one and I plan on getting it but not for 39.99 that's a crazy price tag for the game.



Even though I know you're talking about the cost of the PSP release, $39.99 for SO2 isn't crazy in the eyes of a Euro gamer. You clearly haven't seen how high auctions for the PAL PS1 release go for. The NTSC PS1 version does go for fairly low amounts even on eBay.co.uk...it's strange how little the improved 60hz version goes for in comparison to the PAL 50hz release.

Anyway. I know the SO1 remake will most likely be shit but I'll still play it because it started the SO series and it has the same gameplay as SO2. I'm sure I'll be able to survive for the 20 or so hours it takes to beat it, no matter how poor the story/characters are and how small the game world is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Materia is in CC, and Materia fusion, the weird thing about the yet fun(atleast for me) are limit breaks, level ups, and summons are done at random.

Its a slot machine that spins all the time, when it get 3 faces of the same character you do a limit break.

Getting 777 levels you up.

The system isn't as random as you think(Thank Primus), its effected by your emotions and soldier points as to how less random things will be, and when you level up. This system was to help against limit break and summon abuse while keeping them implemented into the game.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 19, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Persona III and IV when it comes
> Suikoden IV
> Shadow Hearts from the new world
> Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter
> Wild Arms IV or V (If I can find it, live in Europe soo...)



*P3:* If you can forgive it for having a weak story, being on the low budget side and don't mind playing a game for 80-100 hours plus then you'll love it. It's a great RPG.

I haven't played it but P4 has near enough the exact same gameplay engine and graphics. Fans of P3 will like P4.

*Suikoden IV:* Worst of the Suikoden series by some distance. Only play it if you're a fan of sloooow moving boats or want to play every Suikoden ever released. If you haven't already, play SII, SIII or SV instead.

*Shadow Hearts 3:* The worst in the SH series. Story was never a strong point of the SH series but the story in SH3 is truly woeful, snd the characters are also all bvery poor. Play the original or the superior SH2 instead.

Note: The UK PAL release has an annoying graphical glitch during battles. If you can, get the NTSC release instead.

*Breath of Fire 5:* I haven't got around to play this myself but it isn't too highly rated by fans because it transformed the BoF series from a great JRPG series to a hard as hell dungeon crawler. It's a love it or hate it type of game.

*Wild Arms 4-5:* WA4 is rated by many as the worst in the WA series. I dropped it after 10 hours, even though it's only meant to last for around 30. If you haven't played any other WA games then you should play WA1 instead.

WA5, on the other hand, is ranked by many as the best WA game since the original. It isn't worth the silly amount the PAL version goes for but it is worth your time if you can get hold of it for a reasonable amount. I got the NTSC release, complete with cardboard box and art book, for £17 + £3-4 shipping before the pound crashed.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Wait, there were graphical glitches in SH2?

I don't recall that, must have been minor?

EDIT:

You probably meant SH3, nvm.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was talking about SH3.

During battles in the PAL version the character graphics...jump every few seconds and then return to normal. It does your head in after awhile.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 19, 2009)

lol @ the running on broken gears comment

hey what ever happened to front mission online it was announced as a release for ps2 and was even on gamestops page i think at one point, and i never heard of it again

fallout 3 is good, especially considering its a wrpg, however, if you intend to everything, like all the sidequests , be prepared to get bored , and if you want to get all the achievements/trophies well i hope you have the patience of a saint

the thing i think that will help out a possible fallout 4, is coop, like i said before that would work in this type of game 

@sauske x, its not always a good idea to live up to your namesake (sauske equals failkage) - what pray tell makes suikoden 4 miles worst than any of the others, have you really played them, for God's sake get over the ship thing already, other than that imo i prefer the story of 4 to 3, and about as much 1; graphicallly of course it looks as good as 3 and 5 - please tell me something a little more concrete than - this game sucks because of the ship, It takes place in bunch of fucking islands, do tell how you would propose moving about an island chain 

look 4 maybe be the worst, but not by far, by a slight margin, 4 is the worst because in set of numbers one has to physically be the best and one the worst, but imo 4 is still good; saying anything else is just ignorance

cause you do realize in the end every suikoden game is the same structural, just a different story, you fight turn based, have military battles, collect 108 stars - next game
-its like the .dot hack series, gameplay wise all the suikodens play the same, except for tactics , maybe

end of rant

well one last thing, personally suikoden 4 has the best crop of females, im not a big fan of the picking the best characters in your group, i always just pick the 4 best female characters to accompany my main character; although i will admit this almost screwed me in Suikoden 3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

So you like Harem parties Kira.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 19, 2009)

Fuck Right. Thats one of the reason i like suikoden, theres more than enough characters to pick and chose your group 

Well as long as theres enough girls to fill my party , thats what i usually do. The only exception i can think of now is FF7. I had Cloud, Yuffie, and Vincent. But you cant blame me on that one cause Vincent is like some kind of pimp vampire that a badass all in one.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 19, 2009)

I tend not to converse with lifeforms with bad grammar (I struggle to read your posts) but I'll make an exception this once, just for you.

I've played Suikoden games since SII came out in Europe. The then original (to me) 108 stars of destiny sidequest, epic 2D war battles and wonderful story of friendship and war made me fall in love with the series. I doubt I'll live to see a more involving story about a friendship that struggles to survive during a time of war. Many people think SII is the best in the series and it probably is - well worth the money it goes for on eBay.

A few years later I got my hands on a copy of SI - the game that started it all. Playing SII first made me less impressed with what was one of the early PS1 titles than I would've been had I played it first. You could view SII as a remake of SI in many respects because it took everything the original had to offer, improved what it could and doubled the length. Even Flik and Victor, the two memorable characters from the original, played important roles in the sequel, and the Victor vs. Neclord side-story was basically retold in the sequel.

I then played SIV. SIV didn't feel like a Suikoden with its simplistic story, unispiring characters and lack of a castle (the 108 stars of destiny use a boat in SIV). The first thing that hits you is the washed out colours that do nothing for the game, and the second thing that hits you is the fact that the silent hero of SIV looks like a school bully rather than the savior of the world. But, putting the poor story, characters and visuals aside for a second, the worst aspect of SIV is actually something you'd assume would be a small issue - the world map. The world map of SIV is 95% water, which means you spend an awful lot of time on your boat...and that's a bit of an issue when the boat barely moves in the water, handles turning horribly and, as if to rub salt into the wounds, is often turned in a different direction if you get too close to land. Add in the VERY HIGH random battle frequency (literally every few seconds) and traversing across the world map becomes a test of patience and endurance. I've dropped SIV twice towards the end and both times I dropped it occured when I was trying to get somewhere on the boat of torture.

Sometime after that, I got my paws on SIII. SIII is different from the first two in the series but it's still a very good game. Unlike SIII, it has the epic story and loveable characters that Suikoden is famous for, and it also has a castle where the 108 stars of destiny go. Konami probably tried to do more with the story than their budget allowed, with the story being told from the perspectives of three main characters (you pick which is the real main character towards the end) and the focus constantly switching between each character until the three stories became one, but it worked very well. As the people who rank SIII as the best in the series and the 11 volume manga series based on the game show, SIII was different from the roots of the series in a good way.

I picked up SV last. After receiving lots of hate from fans as a result of the bastard child of the series that is SIV, Konami listened to their fans and decided to go back to what made the series popular in the first place. As well as featuring the birds-eye-view visuals that were so popular during the PS1 era, SV has near identical gameplay to the first two titles in the series, with a few changes and additions here and there. Just like SII built upon SI, SV most certainly built upon SII. I played SV for close to 100 hours first time around, more than doubling the time spent on SII, and I never got bored. In my mind, the best in the series is either SII or SV - it's too hard to call when both games have wonderful stories and characters, as well as very similar gameplay.

The only Suikoden I haven't played is Suikoden Tactics. Why? Because the game is set before, during and after the story of SIV. If the game had been set during the stories of any of the other Suikoden games then I would've played it by now.

...To answer your opeming question, yes, I have played titles from the Suikoden series a little.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasuke X said:


> The only reason I want to play is to revive my FFVII memories. I also want to see more of Zack after the Last Order OVA showed him to be a very likeable and cool character. I don't expect the game to be great since SE are a shadow of what they were when they put their hearts and souls into crafting FFVII, but it should at the very least be enjoyable for a FFVII fan to play.



That was the same feeling I had as well. It's really one of the few reason's to play the game, if you did not play FF 7 well it might be hard for you to adapt to it as easily.

But for an FF 7 fan, you will see a-lot of nostalgic places and very interesting plot's that tie in with the main Final Fantasy 7 game. 



> How does the battle system work? I recall seeing some card based battle system on a video review I watched ages ago. It's too bad SE didn't do the simple thing and keep the materia system from FFVII... I fear for any FFVII remake attempt because SE would probably do the daft thing and 'improve' the battle system.



The battle system is action oriented. Battle's are random as well. The card's that you speak of is a type of roulette system called DMW that will always be running during your combat phase. This if it gets a three 7's that means your character (zack) levels up once. The game is not based on EXP so this can be a good thing or bad. 

If you get three character based pair's for example:

Three cloud's will give you a limit break type deal called "meteor level 1 or level 2. which is a limit break. 

I've listened to the OST and like it. The remixed tracks aren't great (although they are nostalgic) but it has plenty of good original music. Like with Advent Children, SE didn't let fans down on the music front. Their are 6 different character card types (their might be 7, I forget atm). 

Also your HP, MP, AP bar's  can get a "limit" on each. For example with this picture 

*Spoiler*: __ 








every time you go into the DNW phase you earn more point's towards each bar. When that bar in the DNW is full it will then read as "limit" in your combat phase. For example

My normal HP is 1000. But after so many DNW phases I got a max limit on my HP and it raised it to 1600. The only way that will go away is if the enemy depletes that 600 away from you. 

The matreia system is almost the same as FF 7's. You equip a type of materia you have on your character and then you can use it during battle. Thing is you can only have a max of 5 or 6 (when you get to first class). you might be able to equip more later on in the game but not sure yet (and I'm pretty far in). After you equip a piece of materia for example blizzard. You can keep spamming that (as long as you have MP) while in battle but of course the enemy can dodge it or guard against it. Blizzard is easy to dodge against. 

Materia fusion is pretty neat. This allows you to combine two materia's together to either create a new peice of materia or a stronger one than what you previously had.

For example

Posion level 2 mag +10
Posion level 1 mag +10

combine these and it could come out to be poison level 2 mag +20 (mag being magic stat). You might get a higher level out if it, but sometimes you do not. 

Other than that the battle system is pretty basic. I have yet to summon a summon in the game. Even though I beat up three different versions of bahamut already and killed ifirt. Thing is, I heard they come out random and damn how random is it? I been playing for almost 10 hours and not a single summon. 


The major problem with the battle system I found  is the fact you can spam any type of attack and it will kill them. Their is really not that much strategy in the game.


> Even though I know you're talking about the cost of the PSP release, $39.99 for SO2 isn't crazy in the eyes of a Euro gamer. You clearly haven't seen how high auctions for the PAL PS1 release go for. The NTSC PS1 version does go for fairly low amounts even on eBay.co.uk...it's strange how little the improved 60hz version goes for in comparison to the PAL 50hz release.
> 
> Anyway. I know the SO1 remake will most likely be shit but I'll still play it because it started the SO series and it has the same gameplay as SO2. I'm sure I'll be able to survive for the 20 or so hours it takes to beat it, no matter how poor the story/characters are and how small the game world is.



Good point, I simply will not pay that much for a remake. I mean this remake is not that much of a remake when you compare it to the Nintendo DS  FF 4 remake. 

But none the less It's a good game. I will get it when it hits to 29.99.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hooray, Star Ocean 2 comes out tomorrow. My RPG craving is kicking in.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

SS3 - Chrono trigger had less shit in it then both star oceans and cost 39.99. So don't spout your DS love so quick  

And is 2 really better then 1? I'm playing 1 now and although it's nice I'm not loving the story. Gameplay is fun though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Star Ocean 2 for the psp?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

In Europe?

SO2 is apparently the best one, or so they say.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, but people also say ff10 is good. So i gotta try it myself


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> In Europe?
> 
> SO2 is apparently the best one, or so they say.



I think you know what to do when it comes out in America 

Europe has to wait until February 13th.

It ships today, but because it's a holiday, I doubt many people will see it in stores today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, but people also say ff10 is good. So i gotta try it myself


Auron is the only one full of win.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> SS3 - Chrono trigger had less shit in it then both star oceans and cost 39.99. So don't spout your DS love so quick
> 
> And is 2 really better then 1? I'm playing 1 now and although it's nice I'm not loving the story. Gameplay is fun though.



and did I mention anything about CT? if you know you can get CT for 29.99. Again stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, but people also say ff10 is good. So i gotta try it myself



FFX _is_ good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> FFX _is_ good.



And here starts the debate, sir.

You have lit a fire than not even the flames of hell can usurp


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 19, 2009)

The SO1 remake has the exact same gameplay as SO2. It was remade with SO2's gameplay. 

Since SO2 has good characters and story and lots of people seem to complain about SO1 lacking in the story and character departments, SO2 is most likely superior to SO1.

-----

With regards to FFX, I dislike it even though I somehow managed to reach over 100 hours when I first played it. I haven't ever been able to replay it. It's the worst FF out of FFVI-FFXII in my mind.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

It's graphics are still kickass though, only Tidus's and Yuna's snoozefest ruined it somewhat storyline wise, but Auron made it all better. 

and Otherworld is almost as great as One-winged Angel.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Auron was one of the most awesome characters in the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Auron was one of the most awesome characters in the series.



Do you know his rip-off, Ovan?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> if you know you can get CT for 29.99.



Share us your secrets, that hopefully isn't ebay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Do you know his rip-off, Ovan?



Who the hell is that?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I purchased the Arc the Lad box set long ago. I played 10-20mins into the first one and haven't touched the series since. Is it really that good that I should replay them?



Well, it may not be an FF game, but I think you should finish at least the first story. There's also a rather neat feature where if you save the first game and play the second, some of the characters you played on the first one will be on the second/third one at the same level they were on the first. Just do yourself a favor, be cautious on the first one, because if you happen to die in battle, and unless you save, you're fucked.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Share us your secrets, that hopefully isn't ebay.



does amazon count? 


internet is so far the only way for me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ehhhh, I guess it does count. I was hoping for more of an actual retail store than an online one. =/

Circuit City needs to hurry with their clearance.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

Well the liquidation started on SAT. My friend went down not to long ago to check it out.


I'm sure you will get it their very cheaply.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Who the hell is that?



Ovan from .hack//G.U. he is a awesome character, he almost has the exact same role as Auron in the story, and acts like him as well.

Though Haseo the Terror of Death is a way cooler main character then Tidus.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 19, 2009)

Bought Valkyria Chronicles the other day as it was cheap, clocked up about 10 hours so far and really enjoying it. Decent story, characters and enjoyable gameplay. Wasn't exactly what I was expecting when I bought it, but I've been pleasantly surprised.

Now I'm wondering, is Valkyrie Profile 2 worth buying?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Do any of you know who this kickass chap is?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well the liquidation started on SAT. My friend went down not to long ago to check it out.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will get it their very cheaply.



Does your friend know if they're still starting to slow on the sales, like 10% off everything, that was what it was when I went on Saturday.


----------



## Six* (Jan 19, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Bought Valkyria Chronicles the other day as it was cheap, clocked up about 10 hours so far and really enjoying it. Decent story, characters and enjoyable gameplay. Wasn't exactly what I was expecting when I bought it, but I've been pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Now I'm wondering, is Valkyrie Profile 2 worth buying?


Valkyria Chronicles is surprisingly good, I agree. Most reviews gave it a near perfect score (8-9/10) so I wasn't really expecting otherwise, but yeah. 

As for Valkyrie Profile 2. Haven't beaten it yet. I'm still half way and I think the first game is better, story-wise. It's a really difficult game and the cutscenes lack life and music. I guess you should get it if you're fan of the VP series.



Xehanort said:


> Do any of you know who this kickass chap is?


Why if it isn't Sir Ganz Rothschild. 

Great story + characters + gameplay = great game. 

I beat the game on both paths.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It's graphics are still kickass though, only Tidus's and Yuna's snoozefest ruined it somewhat storyline wise, but Auron made it all better.
> 
> and Otherworld is almost as great as One-winged Angel.



I psersonally think otherworld is better than one wing angel.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 19, 2009)

Six said:


> Valkyria Chronicles is surprisingly good, I agree. Most reviews gave it a near perfect score (8-9/10) so I wasn't really expecting otherwise, but yeah.
> 
> As for Valkyrie Profile 2. Haven't beaten it yet. I'm still half way and I think the first game is better, story-wise. It's a really difficult game and the cutscenes lack life and music. I guess you should get it if you're fan of the VP series.



Well it's going cheap so I'll probably pick it up - I don't need to have played the original first though do I?


----------



## Six* (Jan 19, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Well it's going cheap so I'll probably pick it up - I don't need to have played the original first though do I?


Nope. Well, there's a lot of returning characters (even if VP2 is technically a prequel) and you might miss out on some cameos but otherwise, you're good.

It has really good gameplay but at the same time, the difficulty is pretty high so good luck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Do any of you know who this kickass chap is?



GOD that game had a shitty, unfulfilling ending. Both of them sucked.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2009)

Radiata Stories sure kicks the shit out of next-gen games, though. Didn't quite beat it, but that elf kid was awesome. Right at the final dungeon when I got bored of it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Does your friend know if they're still starting to slow on the sales, like 10% off everything, that was what it was when I went on Saturday.



They said the sales should end by march. So I'm assuming you will see better sales than 10% off in the coming weeks. usually the best one's start off in the middle or near the end. Of course you really are pressing in terms of your chances on grabbing a great TV for above 20% off.  Will be a mad house of people their


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Ovan from .hack//G.U. he is a awesome character, he almost has the exact same role as Auron in the story, and acts like him as well.
> 
> Though Haseo the Terror of Death is a way cooler main character then Tidus.



And he's voiced by Yuri fuckin' Lowenthal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> And he's voiced by Yuri fuckin' Lowenthal.



That fucker ruined Alucard. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLHHa2Xvh8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 19, 2009)

Six said:


> Who else is disappointed that the Suikoden for the DS will be on a completely different universe?



I was a bit cautious at first but now I can hardly wait for it to be released.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> And he's voiced by Yuri fuckin' Lowenthal.



Whats wrong with Yuri?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 19, 2009)

hmmm when they closed some of the stores before the liquidation news, sales were as much as 40-60 percent off, though alot of good stuff was gone, but video games where still there, so i wouldnt get anything at 10 percent off

@sauske x, do you realize what this is, its a message board, im not trying to win the nobel prize for grammer here, only a weak dog with no bite is quick to bring up, the oh no hes got poor grammer argument

btw your post was too long to bother reading, but then you talked smack about ffx in another post (which has an average rating of over 90% from several reputable sources), proving your are a complete idiot, so it was a good thing i didnt waste my time 

well its a good thing for goofy, that some of the rpgs now being released include both the english and japanese soundtrack


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Whats wrong with Yuri?



Alucard's original VA was waaaaay better. Despite the cheese fest, I favor PS1 SotN voice cast to PSP SotN.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 19, 2009)

^ i looked up what yuri did , he plays quite a few characters that have kiddy whiny voices, most certainly not what i expect from someone of alucards type - he should have an aloof cold voice


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Whats wrong with Yuri?



I wasn't dissing him...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 20, 2009)

I went ahead and added some recommendations of series on the front page, tell me if im missing something


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ys. Though, that's quite a niche series.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm. I've got two $10 coupons on Amazon that I'm looking to use and thus I'm scoping out some potential buys. So far I've only looked at Final Fantasy III (19.99 - 10.00 = 9.99). Any suggestions?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2009)

kira you added "xenosaga" but not "xenogears"?!? 

@prince

FF IV Remake should be cheap.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2009)

With the coupon FFIV remake should be 19.99 or something like that. Lost Odyssey and Persona 3:FES should also be 19.99 after the coupon.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 20, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> And here starts the debate, sir.
> 
> You have lit a fire than not even the flames of hell can usurp



Would I light anything if I said FFVII sits at the bottom of the barrel for me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 20, 2009)

i was kinda including gears with saga, ill make a note of it

cant believe i forgot about ys

just to point out, gamestop has now dropped Lost Odyssey to 20 , so it be better to just get it there


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> kira you added "xenosaga" but not "xenogears"?!?
> 
> @prince
> 
> FF IV Remake should be cheap.



Ah, forgot to mention I already got that. 

Same with P3:FES and LO too. 

I'm almost done with Tales of Vesperia console-wise and The World Ends With You handheld-wise as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> I wasn't dissing him...



Oh you think he is good, nvm.:yu


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 20, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Ah, forgot to mention I already got that.
> 
> Same with P3:FES and LO too.
> 
> I'm almost done with Tales of Vesperia console-wise and The World Ends With You handheld-wise as well.



why dont you get something like advanced wars, luminous arc 1 or 2, summon knight, eternian odyessy


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Oh you think he is good, nvm.:yu



Oh, so we _do_ have a Sahz emoticon after all.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 21, 2009)

I just beat the Elite 4 in Pokemon Diamond!  I'm kind of ashamed I got such a thrill out of a Pokemon game, but it was really fun.  

I didn't even expect to go all the way tonight, I just wanted to challenge the Elite 4 to see how much training I needed to beat them. 

I had a 5 pkmn team of level 50s, and after the first of the Elite 4 who had a level 57 I thought there was no way I could beat even the next 2 members.  I _barely_ managed to beat the next 3, with the Psychic user getting especially close to sweeping me.  After that fight I thought that there was NO way I could down the champ.  I had used over half my HP recovery items and all of my revives.

The champ's first couple pkmn finished off the remainder of my team save for my Gyarados who was down to half his HP.  Using every last max potion I had to keep Gyarados alive, I managed to get 4 Dragon Dances in.  I was set up for the sweep attempt but then Gyarados got hit with 2 accuracy-decreasing moves, which really added to the suspense.  After some stressful misses and lucky crits I managed to KO the next 3 pkmn and found myself on the champ's last one, with only 1pp left for my sole good move. Even with the Dragon Dance speed boost the foe got in the first hit, which was scary but Gyarados survived.  I clicked on my final attack, rejoiced when I saw that it didn't miss, and watched as the champ's last pkmn got OHKO'd by my clutch Gyarados.

Good times.  Really brought me back to my childhood where I had a similar experience beating the Leet 4 in Pokemon Blue for the first time.

(I tried to keep my story spoiler-free for those who haven't fought the elite 4 yet)


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Famitsu spam, for those who care.



> New games:
> 
> Pole's Big Adventure (Sega) - WiiWare - 3rd Feb 2009
> - Famicom style 2D action platformer
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Oh, so we _do_ have a Sahz emoticon after all.



Yep   .


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why dont you get something like advanced wars, luminous arc 1 or 2, summon knight, eternian odyessy



Hmm. Might have to go through ebay for Luminous Arc 1 and Etrian Odyssey. Through I could get their sequels from Amazon. 

Now that you mention it, I haven't beaten Advance Wars Dual Strike yet. xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 21, 2009)

plus dont forget luminous arc 2, is packaged with the ost
i know you can get days of ruin for around 20 , although the first ds advanced wars game is closer to 30

has anyone here actually played eternal poison im kinda curious about that game, oh and i just noticed this, for any fans of ar tonelico 1; all three of the main characters are avaliable in cross edge which should come out in either may or april


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> plus dont forget luminous arc 2, is packaged with the ost
> i know you can get days of ruin for around 20 , although the first ds advanced wars game is closer to 30
> 
> has anyone here actually played eternal poison im kinda curious about that game, oh and i just noticed this, for any fans of ar tonelico 1; all three of the main characters are avaliable in cross edge which should come out in either may or april



Yeah I'm keeping an eye out on LA2. As for EP, I have it but have yet to play it. 

I'm currently in a bid for Ar Tonelico 1 too. Hope I win it.

EDIT: Woot! Won myself an original copy of Ar Tonelico 1 (w/ artbook).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 21, 2009)

^how much, i just went ahead and bought my copy when it came out

just a heads up rosenqueen.com sells nippon/atlus stuff, and usually it comes packaged with bonus, i was able to get Mana Khemia limited edition set with the figure there for the same price as retail


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^how much, i just went ahead and bought my copy when it came out
> 
> just a heads up rosenqueen.com sells nippon/atlus stuff, and usually it comes packaged with bonus, i was able to get Mana Khemia limited edition set with the figure there for the same price as retail



Got it for $57 including shipping. Pretty sweet deal considering the others were going for 95-120.

As for rosenqueen, they had it pretty much sold it (the reprint edition). I'm probably gonna grab the PSP Mana Khemia too a bit later.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

you kidding me? YOU KIDDING ME!? I bought that game with the artbook for 30 bucks at eb games 0_0


the game is nice I had a love connection with the black hair chick  aww she was so sweet and her english voice was amazing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 21, 2009)

actually that is a good deal, the problem with referencing a gamestop price is that it doesnt work on something like ar tonelico because 99 percent of the copies , this is assuming you can even find a copy, either are missing the outer cover and artbook, or the game is in such poor condition its not worth it

for example you can get persona 3 theoritcally for 25 or 20 at gamestop; and growlanser heritage of war for 30; but problems is they are rarely complete or rarely in good condition; so the actually value of the game is not properly gauged by the gamestop price

-good job leon; thats the problem with these niche games especially from atlus, some like tonelico and disgaea before the reprint end up being ultra rare, so you are better off buying them new when they come out; and the other half end up being 20-10; although i feel its usually the latter case, especially now that its not as niche as it used to be, so i will bit the built and pay more on a few games hoping for a price drop, then just buying each game new

yea i plan to get disgaea 3 off of rosenqueen, i mean for 50 bucks, you get the soundtrack plus an unlimited soundtrack

alas i missed out on the dragon aria deal


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2009)

If you're going to buy from Game Stop buy online for better results. I bought my copies of the Shadow Hearts series a few months ago all in good condition with cover and instruction booklet. I've also picked up some stuff like God Hand from there.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2009)

@Kira: Kewl. I'm planning on picking up a black-label PS2 copy of Disgaea later in the week (beat the game years ago) as well as Disgaea 2 (haven't played/beat it). Already have Disgaea 3 though. 

I'm now contemplating getting Etrian Odyssey. Found it brand new on ebay for a pretty good price though I'm thinking of just how prepared I am for a dungeon crawler. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> you kidding me? YOU KIDDING ME!? I bought that game with the artbook for 30 bucks at eb games 0_0
> 
> 
> the game is nice I had a love connection with the black hair chick  aww she was so sweet and her english voice was amazing.



I live in a country with no gamestop or ebgames. Not to mention neither website had it listed. Same for EO and LA.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

ah that sucks man. I would have sold you mine. Perfect Condition bought it new.

I am sure you will enjoy it. But if you do not pick the black hair girl as your first choice then I DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO SAY!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah that sucks man. I would have sold you mine. Perfect Condition bought it new.
> 
> I am sure you will enjoy it. But if you do not pick the black hair girl as your first choice then I DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO SAY!



It's okay. 

*looks up girl*

She looks cute but the brown-haired girl is pretty hot too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 22, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> @Kira: Kewl. I'm planning on picking up a black-label PS2 copy of Disgaea later in the week (beat the game years ago) as well as Disgaea 2 (haven't played/beat it). Already have Disgaea 3 though.
> 
> I'm now contemplating getting Etrian Odyssey. Found it brand new on ebay for a pretty good price though I'm thinking of just how prepared I am for a dungeon crawler.
> 
> ...



fifth heaven must then be a very sad place to live, who knows they might eventually open stores in your area, gamestop is starting to spread in Europe, so other places might be next

on a brighter note for those of living in texas apparently there is a competitor to gamestop now; i forgot the name but a friend of mine told me about it , apparently they have about 4 locations in and around houston, 6 in and around raleigh; hey even small competition for gamestop is better then no competition

i have 2 copies of disgaea (and one of these is the legit original, sealed with sony strip, hurrah- i am glad i didnt open this copy that would have cost more than a 50 percent value drop), and one of disgaea 2, but still havent got 3, although i hope to get it soon, but its not like im in hurry as i still have to play the first two

-problem with disgaea is both my copies are sealed, so i might just get a 3rd greatest hits copy to play or play my friends copy


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 22, 2009)

I forced myself to finish WA5 last night. It was painful becase the plot got worse and worse towards the end and the gameplay was painfully easy with my near max levels and top equipment. I originally planned on getting a 100% playthrough, including getting every chest in the game, but I decided against it when I found myself not caring enough to play it for 3 days in a row.

I think I'm going to have a look at my Arc the Lad collection today. Up to yet I've only ever tested the CDs work. Anyone want to tell me about the games?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2009)

Playing the games is like slowly declining a hill. When you get to the more recent games, you are ankle deep in poop.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> fifth heaven must then be a very sad place to live, who knows they might eventually open stores in your area, gamestop is starting to spread in Europe, so other places might be next



Who knows? It's possible though. The Bahamas can use a store or two.



> i have 2 copies of disgaea (and one of these is the legit original, sealed with sony strip, hurrah- i am glad i didnt open this copy that would have cost more than a 50 percent value drop), and one of disgaea 2, but still havent got 3, although i hope to get it soon, but its not like im in hurry as i still have to play the first two
> 
> -problem with disgaea is both my copies are sealed, so i might just get a 3rd greatest hits copy to play or play my friends copy



I'm gonna snag me one for $16 brand new sealed. 

I'll probably get the portable versions later as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Prince the brown hair is not that cool I promise you. Also the dark haired one grows up much better  Her attitude is amazing btw!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Prince the brown hair is not that cool I promise you. Also the dark haired one grows up much better  Her attitude is amazing btw!



Haha. I guess I'll soon see what you mean.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

That game got me hooked on "Sexual themes" being in video games. Their is a nice love / drama story between the character you choose. It's so pretty


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Ar Tonelico has such horrible VAs sadly, I haven't played much of it yet though, due to my ps2 being broken now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2009)

I should get Ar Tonelico. I've heard good things.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw a hilarious video from that game once.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

nice deal on disgaea, i do plan to get the psp/ds versions as well, same with mana khemia and other games like Ys and BOF 3, but im in no rush to get them at the moment

i kinda agree with goofy, to a less harsher extent, to me story is a more important element and at one point the stories just became the same, so i wouldnt say your falling from a hill into a pile of shit, but maybe a pile of mediocrity , although every now and then a game does break that trend


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hm..stories in a lot of RPG series tend to be old hat, really. Can anyone name 5 franchises solely not running with a cliche plot throughout their entirety?

As long as the story is compelling, that's fine. Gameplay DOES help overall though, as it is what can be the benefactor for many things, such as making grinding fun, a purpose to play the game outside of going from point A to B, and just fucking around.

I've also seen that LO has taken some bad elements from some RPGs, mainly the fact that a lot of mandatory battles warrant no fucking EXP.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

imo gameplay cant help - i have no problem with turnbased or strategy , but it can definitely kill; like the saga series


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

By help I mean make everything outside of the story not feel like a total fucking chore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2009)

Rpgs are a serious business, they take work, not fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> .
> 
> I've also seen that LO has taken some bad elements from some RPGs, mainly the fact that a lot of mandatory battles warrant no fucking EXP.



If you aren't getting experience from battles in LO then you probably grinded too much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

I only grinded once, and that was just to give my party Anti-Paralysis so that I could beat the second boss 

I think the plot twist a little ways after that was a little bit lame, and a little bit sad.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy shit, Legend of Dragoon seems so slow. I wish I had played it back in the 90s. It's awesome, but it's so difficult to fall in love with a turtle.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

i tried playing it once, it was okay but i decided to play something else, but from what i hear its good so ill have to play it again eventually


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2009)

You do not get EXP after a certain amount of time in a area (certain level) in LO. But you always get SP.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh...why the hell is that?

That makes grinding near impossible in some areas..


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 23, 2009)

To cut down on the grinding


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

That's good, but RPGs always have a grind.

At least, as long as the game doesn't demand you to grind at all, it shouldn't matter. Ala Castlevania *Some consider the games RPGs* and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Baub (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Real-time(Star Ocean and Tales) and turn based strategy rpg grinding.I hate MMorpg grinding though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2009)

If the battle system is easy to use, fast, and enjoyable, I don't have any issues with grinding.

Sadly, this describes a very low amount of RPGs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's good, but RPGs always have a grind.
> 
> At least, as long as the game doesn't demand you to grind at all, it shouldn't matter. Ala Castlevania *Some consider the games RPGs* and Kingdom Hearts.



You can't grind in LO until the end of the game, it keeps the boss fights from turning into jokes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

what is grinding, does that mean fighting fodder enemies in an area to level?

btw does anyone know if there is such a thing as an FF7 edition psx/1, my friend found one but i cant verify if its a legit release or some custom made system.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 23, 2009)

How did they rape Persona 1 in the US?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 23, 2009)

^huh, i know persona 2 is siginificantly different to the point where its essentially 2 games innocent sin/ and the other one, but as far as i know there are no major changes in one


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> How did they rape Persona 1 in the US?



Games were different in that time.

And that was a time Atlus did not have the balls to try and make things accurate.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Is persona 3 a hardcore, haven't played it yet, DDS was for sure.

or is Persona easier?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2009)

^thats crazy and thems department, the lot of them had some contest to see who beat it first a couple of months back


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

I see, having fun with F3? Does the game get better?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm playing _and_ enjoying Lost Odyssey.  This doesn't make any sense, but I like it.

I also restarted IU and got through most of the basic beginning crap, but I probably won't continue that until after LO.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

I almost bought a used copy of _The Bouncer_ for lulz today. 

Also saw the original Dark Cloud, but I didn't bring enough money so..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Dark Cloud 1 is just a very very basic Zelda-like ripoff.

Go for Dark Cloud 2, which was ONLY called Dark Cloud 2 for marketing purposes. I think it's called Dark Chronicle in the EU and Japan.


----------



## GsG (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes you are correct Goofy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Is persona 3 a hardcore, haven't played it yet, DDS was for sure.
> 
> or is Persona easier?



It's a very manageable RPG on normal mode, but once you play hard mode you have to learn the ins and out of the battle system or you're going to get destroyed. The hardest part however is your allies AI, try to not rely on them for healing if you can help it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Dark Cloud 1 is just a very very basic Zelda-like ripoff.
> 
> Go for Dark Cloud 2, which was ONLY called Dark Cloud 2 for marketing purposes. I think it's called Dark Chronicle in the EU and Japan.



I already own Dark Chronicle, which is why Dark Cloud seemed tempting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, I went on a limb to try Etrian Odyssey, because people seem to like the game.

I am somewhat puzzled. This game feels even more old school than NES RPG's. Hell, this feels like Dungeons and Dragons: Japan Edition.

Yeah...not a big fan of it.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Okay, I went on a limb to try Etrian Odyssey, because people seem to like the game.
> 
> I am somewhat puzzled. This game feels even more old school than NES RPG's. Hell, this feels like Dungeons and Dragons: Japan Edition.
> 
> Yeah...not a big fan of it.


etrian odyssey is really one of those games that appeals to a small audiance. I found it really good. The whole drawing your own map and the difficulty turn alot of people off.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

It seems to lack..any spice. You know what I mean?

It seems like it attempts to make up the lack of material by having hard enemies everywhere, and making you craft a map.

I find nothing compelling outside of the colorful sprites and music. Is the sequel pretty much the exact same bag?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Another SO4 trailer 

Why didn't Animal Pein...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2009)

wait how could you afford bouncer and not dark cloud - they both sell at gamestop for the same price - 5 bucks

but from what i played of dark cloud one it basically reminded me of course between actraiser and .hack

btw bouncer is not that bad of a game either, its a nice final fight/double dragon style game; although i do think the last boss is kinda hard in his last form

@xeno, i havent played for a while, but ill probably get back into sometime next week, but i think with the break i had it should keep me entertained for a while, its one of those games you need to play simultaneously with another so you dont get worn out

question - anyone played any of the robotech games for xbox or ps2?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I find nothing compelling outside of the colorful sprites and music. Is the sequel pretty much the exact same bag?



Yup. The thing with EO (and the upcoming Class of Heroes for the PSP) is if you're not already a dungeon-crawling fan or interested in getting into it, then you're not going to like it.

-----------

Also, anyone played Mana Khemia? I'm thinking on picking up the PS2 version since I found it pretty cheap. It seems to have some pretty good reviews from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 25, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Yup. The thing with EO (and the upcoming Class of Heroes for the PSP) is if you're not already a dungeon-crawling fan or interested in getting into it, then you're not going to like it.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Also, anyone played Mana Khemia? I'm thinking on picking up the PS2 version since I found it pretty cheap. It seems to have some pretty good reviews from what I've seen so far.


If you liked any of the atelier series then you will most likely like mana khemia. I finished it pretty recently and I enjoyed it alot. ;D definitely one of the better gust games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 25, 2009)

And what about someone who has never played a Gust game before? Are they any good?

I also ask the same of Arc the Lad and the Legaia series. ;3


----------



## Cjones (Jan 25, 2009)

I actually got the chance to sit down and play Dragon Quest VIII again and remembered just how hard that game was. Even for the beginning of the game I found my self having to level up almost 4 levels before I even attempted the dungeon and the boss in there.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 25, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> I actually got the chance to sit down and play Dragon Quest VIII and remembered just how hard that game was. Even for the beginning of the game I found my self having to level up almost 4 levels before I even attempted the dungeon and the boss in there.



IT took two weeks to beat the final boss until i found a good strategy. Ine thing that bothered me about the boss fight was that nearly all the bisses had the same attacks. ANother btich to beat was the godbird. One thing that pissed me off was that everytime I died, I had to go through the entire dungeon again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2009)

dungeon crawlers are alright: Azure dreams is a pretty good, and as long as you dont attempt the bonus dungeon for the price nightmare of druaga is not that bad - although it is another one of those games plagued by some bad ideas in gameplay

like botzu said, mana khemia is like at iris 5 , so if you like those youll like it, you can get it cheap now because they released a regular edition of the game - theres 3 version limited edition boxset that i have (comes with the collectors edition plus a figurine of the pink haired girl limited to 1000 in its own box), the collectors edition with soundtrack and artbook, and the regular edition

im pretty sure it has soundtrack


----------



## Cjones (Jan 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> IT took two weeks to beat the final boss until i found a good strategy. Ine thing that bothered me about the boss fight was that nearly all the bisses had the same attacks. ANother btich to beat was the godbird. One thing that pissed me off was that everytime I died, I had to go through the entire dungeon again.




Yea I know what you meen I actually have just beat her after my 5th try (I counted) that was better than I did last time, but the damage that bird inflicted was unreasonable. The hp levels on that game are not high what so ever so Angleo and Jessica who have the lowest health in the party died pretty often.  I actually looked at some people who play the game and they almost be about lvl 50 during that fight and I wonder how do people do it I trained for two days and barely passed 36 (I was 33 when I got there)


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

Disk 2 of LO.  Fuck yeah.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh Oh, someone seems to like a Certain Japanese R-P-G.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh Oh, someone seems to like a Certain Japanese R-P-G.


I know.  It's fucking insane


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)

Disc 3 might turn you away but that's only because during that disk


*Spoiler*: __ 




your teams split up




make sure to read the dreams


----------



## Botzu (Jan 25, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *And what about someone who has never played a Gust game before? Are they any good?*
> 
> I also ask the same of Arc the Lad and the Legaia series. ;3


Never played Arc the Lad but I liked the Legaia series. It has been so long that I barely remember much about them aside from the whole reviving trees part and a little of the battle system.
As for gust games that I would recommend.
Atelier Iris 2 - best of the atelier group imo
Ar Tonelico - really good and funny ;D grathnode chrystal are inserted where?!?!
Mana Khemia
I would also recommend playing valkyrie profile 2 before mana khemia. mainly for the lulz in choice of voice actor for the main character. ;D lezard valeth the magic/alchemy student.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Disc 3 might turn you away but that's only because during that disk
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I've skipped most of the dreams simply because I'm not in the mood to read stuff.  I fully intent to get around to reading them eventually =\


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought AI2 was bad, Ar Tonelico is more enjoyable even though it has the same gameplay.

AI2 did have good VA and anime cutscenes though.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2009)

Lost Odyssey and Vesperia are the greatest Xbox games. <3


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2009)

Bah, I have to rebuy FFX and X-2 eventually. Shouldn't lend out my RPGs anymore unless it's to *very* good and trustworthy friends. ~_~


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

I assume you barely use emulators? Maybe it works better in that other emulator, I forget what it's called. It's not like epsxe, though.

I've also started Chrono Trigger DS and I actually like it. One of the gripes I have with the game is the general sense of where you need to go is too narrow. Like, many times I've forgotten where to go because where I was supposed to go was only implied in just one sole sentence that occurred during an event.

At least characters outside of the main party level up alongside with you.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2009)

I use epsxe. It did fine until the other night when an Apple upgrade prompt caused the emulator to freak out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, you're on an Apple computer?

Don't blame the emulator for being shit then 

But yeah, espsxe can be very finnicky. I always tend to get framerate drops in Mega Man Legends, for whatever reason.

Yet I can run Vagrant Story with filters to make it look like a PS2 game.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not on a mac. I just have fucking Itunes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah, then I guess an emulator like that doesn't mesh well with that program


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 26, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Bah, I have to rebuy FFX and X-2 eventually. Shouldn't lend out my RPGs anymore unless it's to *very* good and trustworthy friends. ~_~



i concur - i lent one friend a ps1 ff8, parasite eve 2, brave fencer musashi and 5 other games, i got back zero games, and a broken ps1 - which was modded by the way and worked perfectly; he even had the gall to tell me i lent him no games

i lent someone else a ps2, it lost half of its functions upon return

fuck even my own family, my brother tore the front cover of my grandia 1 strategy guide, and my dad scratched up volume 2 of Haruhi Suzumiya

after this ive decided i wouldnt let event he J man borrow my stuff let alone mere mortals

eh i didnt think chrono trigger was particulary complicated, buts its been a while

btw whats the epsx,


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 26, 2009)

Where can I find these magic filters for ePSX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2009)

Look up pete's plugins, mt.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned it (and I'll be damned if I'm going through all 100 pages we have here already lol) but I simply LOVED Digital Devil Saga.  

The dungeons were horribly long and such, but I really enjoyed the story.  It was alot deeper than I thought it would be, and I enjoyed the concept of it as well.  Just figured I'd throw that out.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm actually also playing Innocent Sin, thanks to that fan translation that they put out. It does seem easier than Eternal Punishment, but that may be because I played EP a long time ago.

After this, I'll try Star Ocean: Second Evolution. I never really remember finishing the Cave of Trials and fighting Limiter Off Indalencio, so I have a chance again now.

And yea, DDS is a really good SMT game, I love the story and the dark tone. Be sure to finish the series with DDS 2, as it provides really good closure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 26, 2009)

yea i forgot about that, figures since dreamcast stuff is iso as well, but i would like to get the english translation of innocent sin, since i cant understand the japanese copy that i own , ill look around

so it there any relations between dds , persona, and the other shin games like nocturne and radiou or are they just made by the group


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i concur - i lent one friend a ps1 ff8, parasite eve 2, brave fencer musashi and 5 other games, i got back zero games, and a broken ps1 - which was modded by the way and worked perfectly; he even had the gall to tell me i lent him no games
> 
> i lent someone else a ps2, it lost half of its functions upon return
> 
> ...



Wow that's some suckage right there. Sorry to hear about those. >.<

Though yeah, I'm trying to decide if I should buy them greatest hits or not. It'll probably save me money in the long run even though I had the original black-labels...(FFVII/IX and FFX/X-2, mainly).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

nah you can pick up x2 brand new for the same price as the greatest hits, o whoops i forgot you have no gamestops, if you did then that wouldnt be a problem because they dont price discriminate between gh and black label
although unless its sealed, x should not be that expensive black label either


----------



## syrup (Jan 27, 2009)

best are obv


Tales of symphonia
Tales of symphonia
Tales of symphonia
Tales of symphonia
SMRPG
Earthbound
FFX
KH2
more that I have forgotten
and Tales of symphonia

Overated obv

Chrono Cross
FF VIII


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2009)

^ KH2 sticks out like AIDS on your list.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ KH2 sticks out like AIDS on your list.



I know what you mean, it's so much better then the rest of those.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

syrup said:


> *best* are obv
> 
> 
> Tales of symphonia
> ...



WHAT?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Hp1wcDtdg&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Jan 27, 2009)

Why does EVERYONE have to complain about KH2 all the time?! Some people like it, some people don't (obviously I like it ) but seriously people, I can't find one freaking place where a guy says he likes KH2 and everyone else freaks out! 

"It's overrated" "It sucks" "I hate KH2" SO WHAT!? That's YOUR opinion, let people like whatever they want to!

Oh, and on-topic: Started playing Pokemon Crystal again a few weeks ago, I'm at the last gym in the Johto league!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Because if nobody is mentioning how poor the cast of baddies is and the direction of the game as a whole, all you have are people who draw hentai and people who think the game is one of the best games ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Earthbound is such a horrible rpg, way to niche even for me.

Nintendo did way better with MRPG.

@Goofy Titan

I enjoy Disney villains.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Isn't it sad that the Disney villains seem like characters developed from Metal Gear games compared to the near fully-lacking Organization XIII?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Org XIII

Had that disney feel to them, Disney's bad by necessity, while having FF/Disney character design and FF grey area motives. 

Did you play CoM thru first? All of them in it had alot more character development compared to the rest of Org XIII in KH2(aside from Xemnas) 

Anyways USA gets shafted when it comes to KH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia.... why does everyone dickride this game so much? It wasn't that great. Standard, really, compared to the other Tales games.

Anyway, Earthbound was a fun game. I never finished it though... I really don't have the stomach to play through it a 4th time either.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

Tales of Symph was my first Tales and in hindsight its not that good compared to recent ones.

And omg KH2 is great folks. Yeah Org 13 development was shot to hell (think Kakuzu and Hidan), but the fights were epic, cool character designs. Music is fuckin AWESOME! And I was in heaven with KH2 remix or watever its called. The additional scenes, and fights and everything.

its a fuckin disney crossup game quit being so goddamn analytical about development of fodder. The shit was fun as all fuckin hell.

(and i really gave a rats butt about the disney worlds and stuff so i was happy i could quickly blitz thru them....Lion King was epic tho.)
I enjoyed the hell out of that game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Music is fuckin AWESOME!



The Kingdom Hearts series is why I think Yoko Shimomura is a very overrated composer. Almost all of the music in the games sounds like MIDI-level material, lacking the oomph of real instruments.

Which is sad to say, because some of the music she did for Street Fighter II and Breath of Fire as well as the Mana series is fucking awesome.

Why people mention her more than Michiru Yamane still bothers me, even to this day.

Don't believe me? Let's compare.

Kingdom Hearts II:


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tales of Symphonia.... why does everyone dickride this game so much? It wasn't that great. Standard, really, compared to the other Tales games.


It was a _not_ _terrible_ third party game on a Nintendo system therefore it was AWESOME.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome for the Gamecube, sure. But people herald it as the best game ever all over the place. It's ludicrous.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

how...the fuck is she overrated? i'm not getting wat ur saying for real lol.

and the fact that she did sf2 should seal the deal.

michiru owned castlevania but the other stuff she did just doesn't catch me like yoko. And who da fuck plays rumble roses. She does some random ass games so its obvious y more folks talk about yoko.

I dont care much for midi sounds....its the rhythm and how it vibes. And KH original tracks all are great. I'm glad she's doing XIII versus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

People who often call her the shit are people who are generally a part of the KH bandwagon usually, which I think is a rather poor place to look for her works.

Yamane really doesn't do much outside of Castlevania nowadays. She does music for Suikoden now and again, one of the highlights being that opening movie song for III, if I recall. She did music for a Contra game, as well as contributing all of the better songs in the Sparkster/Rocket Knight Adventures games.

If people associated Shimomura with the stuff she did such as Parasite Eve, I'd be fine with it. But most pluck her with her subpar KH work, simply because that's the most popular franchise shes worked on.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

oh shit she did rocket knights? my childhood fave. That game was epic....but i need to play it again to see if it stands the test of time.

but i see wat u sayin now.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan, I ask this as a honest question, not in a mean way and I just want your honest reply: Do you see KH2 as a bad game, or just a over-rated one?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

^ lol thats like a potential set up for drama.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

Symphonia is in my top 5, eh i just like the characters, granted id say more people are riding Abyss on this board, because id never heard so much as peep about this game, and then the people here are heralding it as such an unbelieveable game

i personally think KH one is underrated it was easily one of the best squaresoft has made since chrono cross (which is not overrated)

i havent played earthbound all the way through but i can never get past the beginning of it, it does feel kinda niche, and sometimes i wonder if the only reason anybody still cares is because ness is in the ssbs

and was that guy high, FFVIII overrated, what, thats the one game that i constantly see getting lampooned left and right, and hated on all the time, honestly im shocked when some actually says anything positive, so how the hell is that overrated; i think what you meant was FFVII


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Symphonia is in my top 5, eh i just like the characters, granted id say more people are riding Abyss on this board, because id never heard so much as peep about this game, and then the people here are heralding it as such an unbelieveable game
> 
> i personally think KH one is underrated it was easily one of the best squaresoft has made since chrono cross (which is not overrated)
> 
> ...


How is Kh underrated, its square-enix's second most beloved franschise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Kingdom Hearts II:


----------



## Cjones (Jan 27, 2009)

^ I would actually say third. Dragon Quest seems to be there second ( though you could be right as it's not as popular over here as in jap)

Though I don't see way people don't like KH2. The game was fun as hell to me. Improved battle system I also thought the music was pretty good, but everyone does have there opinions. For example: I hear some people say FFXII sucks even though it is critically aclaimed.

Tales of Symphonia was a great game to me to and the characters really grew on me. Though TOA: DOTNW was rather lack luster it was good to see the old cast again.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

FF12 is underrated in the fanbase.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

i was talking about KH 1, not as a franchise; in general it got good reviews but no where near what it should have been imo kh 1 is better than almost every single ff game, and there are still alot of people who wont give it a chance cause they see disney and think its a kiddy game

also calling kh a franchise i think is a stretch (theres basically 2 games in the main series), and square has much more established franchises - mana, ocean, dragon, etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i was talking about KH 1, not as a franchise; in general it got good reviews but no where near what it should have been imo kh 1 is better than almost every single ff game, and there are still alot of people who wont give it a chance cause they see disney and think its a kiddy game
> 
> also calling kh a franchise i think is a stretch (theres basically 2 games in the main series), and square has much more established franchises - mana, ocean, dragon, etc.



It's for sure a franchise, it has 6 games total.

3 are part of the main series storyline, the rest are side-stories within the main story.

KH is underrated for sure, it's popular, but underrated by critics in the USA.

Japan rated the games fairly though, 36/40 and 39/40 for KH2, and IGN gave it 9.1/10.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It's for sure a series, it has 6 games total.
> 
> 3 are part of the main series storyline, the rest are side-stories within the main story.
> 
> KH is underrated for sure, it's popular, but underrated by critics in the USA.



Kh1 got better reviews that kh2, plus its the best selling game outta the franschise and the entire fraachise is square enix's second best selling franchise in the us. I don't how that's underrated.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Kh1 got better reviews that kh2, plus its the best selling game outta the franschise and the entire fraachise is square enix's second best selling franchise in the us. I don't how that's underrated.



This time I was talking about KH as a franchise.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

no KH2 got better reviews, at least from all the places i frequent like gamespot, and in several of the gaming magazines

see i dont consider that, to me so far there are only 2 and the rests are spinoffs; chain of memories is a gba game that they just ported, and tech its part of the story but it has completely different game play and its not a true sequel, neither are 365 and the other one , which neither of which has hit the us shores yet, once KH 3 hits which will happen then i wont have a problem calling it a franchise , but i still dont think its quite established

parasite eve is tougher for me to call, because birthday is a sequel, but doing it on the handheld to me kinda diminishes it

thats right im a handheldacist, handhelds are not real games, only consoles games - rawr


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

well upon closer inspection maybe they are rated about the same, but the average rating of both is around 87, far below what it should be


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

They aren't spin-offs tho, they are part of the main story still.

Birth By Sleep is the true next KH game of the 3 coming out, its a prequel just as Metal Gear 3 and Devil May Cry 3 are for their franchises.

PSP isn't a handheld, it's a mobile console.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> They aren't spin-offs tho, they are part of the main story still.
> 
> Birth By Sleep is the true next KH game of the 3 coming out, its a prequel just as Metal Gear 3 and Devil May Cry 3 are for their franchises.
> 
> *PSP isn't a handheld, it's a mobile console.*



Truth sets him free.


----------



## syrup (Jan 27, 2009)

As for all the people whinning about KH2 and Symphonia I vote based on how fun games are as that is why I play them. Not how good the music is, or how well made the game is as far as graphics or anything else.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i was talking about KH 1, not as a franchise; in general it got good reviews but no where near what it should have been imo *kh 1 is better than almost every single ff game*, and there are still alot of people who wont give it a chance cause they see disney and think its a kiddy game
> 
> also calling kh a franchise i think is a stretch (theres basically 2 games in the main series), and square has much more established franchises - mana, ocean, dragon, etc.



I found that comment to be very blasphemis  (though it is your opinion and you are entitled to it lol)

KH series is very good, but all the games are part of the main story. Except for maybe coded? The other 2 are basically prequels of the KH I think Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days is a prequel to KH2 and Birth by sleep a sequel to the entire franchise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

SO3 in real life. 
Hello There!!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 27, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts better than Final Fantasy?  I think not, but that's just my opinion.

It all comes down to taste, and both are good games don't get me wrong.  But no...Kingdom Hearts does not compare to Final Fantasy, especially its "better" titles within the PSX era and some of the SNES era.

Once again, that's just my opinion seeing as I've played both title games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Goofy Titan, I ask this as a honest question, not in a mean way and I just want your honest reply: Do you see KH2 as a bad game, or just a over-rated one?



Very overrated. It underdelivers and lacks nearly all of the charm and style of the first game, replaced with a FF-light appeal and very "edgy" storytelling.

It deserves very little of the praise it gets from some areas, and a 39/40 even from the bias Famitsu is just fucking horrendous.

The fact Japan considers it a better game than most Mario games, Metal Gear games, and fucking Resident Evil 4 only makes me facepalm in rage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

lol at the psp comment
and a desktop computer is just a stationary laptop

im not a big fan of prequels whats the point when you already no what happens in the future, although mgs 3 is interesting

and how is that blasphemous , you do realize at least half to 3/4 of the ff games are average at best, then you have basically 3 games the overall are considered very good to great - 7, x, 6(3); and two that have strong followings 8 and 9 but also have a good deal of retractors

btw i think personally think kh is better than 7,x,6; and only worse than 8

but then again its an argument of semantics because its not like i think there is a big gap, 7,6,x,8,kh are all over 9/10 in my book, 2,4,5,x2 are at least or close to eight or above, (i havent played enough of 9, or 3 to make a call), and ff1 is less than 5 in my book ; its just a matter of someone has to be first and someone last

btw someone might point isnt that contradictory if you have most games rated above and 8 and called them average, thats only because im biased; the average is a more objective view that i believe the average gamer would have

and just for the record im only talking about kh 1 when i say its better than most ff games


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

No way is KH better then FF7. 

Close, but not quite.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> No way is KH better then FF7.
> 
> Close, but not quite.



Not even close. They are a stratosphere apart.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

not really, i dont understand this love fest with 7, 6 has a better story and better characters, and better game play imo , you can actually chose your party; all that 7 has is graphics, and thats because of the times not because of anything on the part of the game - wheres the love for 6 huh, actually i find that ff enthusiast prefer 6 over 7, and its generally considered in that circle to be the best

imo kh looks better 7
has a better and more unique story
i give 7 a slight edge in characters because of yuffie
gameplay kh 
sidequests, hmmm tossup
kh wins


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Everything is a stratosphere away from being as good as FF7. 

I agree that KH is better then the rest of the FF series though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Everything is a stratosphere away from being as good as FF7.
> 
> I agree that KH is better then the rest of the FF series though.



STOP TROLLING.

GAWD. 

The original KH is the game that can compete with the FF games, and it only really beats II, III, V, VIII, X, X-2, and XII.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> not really, i dont understand this love fest with 7, 6 has a better story and better characters, and better game play imo , you can actually chose your party; all that 7 has is graphics, and thats because of the times not because of anything on the part of the game - wheres the love for 6 huh, actually i find that ff enthusiast prefer 6 over 7, and its generally considered in that circle to be the best
> 
> imo kh looks better 7
> has a better and more unique story
> ...



Of course KH looks better then 7, one is a ps2 game one is a ps1 game. In terms of design i believe FF7 looks far better. 

I believe both stories are "OK" at best. Better characters in seven though. Disney characters do kickass though 

Gameplay FF7>>>KH 

Sidequest = who cares. 

FF7 wins


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

FFXIII might be a FF7 killer, VXIII a KH killer, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> FFXIII might be a FF7 killer, VXIII a KH killer, we will have to wait and see.



HAHAHAHAHA.

God would be giving everybody pots of gold, full of pudding if either of those things would occur.


*Spoiler*: __ 



God hates pudding.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

well thats my point - the only thing 7 has over 6 is graphics but thats because one is an snes game and one is ps1 

nah i prefer the KH design the multi worlds and the dimensional traveling is better

the problem is, i forgot, but the only character worth anything from 7 are in KH , not much squall as well - sepiroth, yuffie and cloud are all KH, winner KH

i will admit gameplay is a pick your candy deal, one is turn based one is real time , thats a matter of preference

sidequests are often better than anything in the main storyline, thats why they are important

and wow @ goofy, have you played the original FF its terrible, KH is definitely better, 4 what the hell is so good about 4 , its one with a marginally better story and lame character ; and 8 is the best ff so thats just crazy talk by my count 
ff 8 > KH 1 > 1,2,4,5,6,7,9,x,x2

well maybe KH 1 = ff8= ff7 =ff6 > the rest


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

I will admit one thing though if 
FF7 Remake happens and it looks like FF AC, then this game will be GOD
and the greatest game of all time

btw how can the pot be filled with pudding and gold


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

lol FF8

I'll agree its the second best FF, then X, then 6.

The rest you don't really need to play.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't mention FFI is because it was the first. That alone makes it untouchable.

FFIV was the first FF to give the series good stories and characters. Even to this day, RPGs tend to try and capture a Porom and Palom duo. Infinite Undiscovery and Lost Odyssey are modern examples of that.

That and the fact that one of the themes in FFIV is so good that there are schools on this planet that teach students how to play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2009)

i personally hated every character from ff4 except the dragoon knight , but he was kind of a bitch too in retrospect

you cant use that kind of logic , ff 1 may be responsible for every other rpg since, but in retrospect with everything else its a terrible game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

That's like calling the original Metal Gear or Resident Evil a shitty game. They are terrible by today's standards, but they put what they did on the map, and that alone makes them an untouchable relic of history.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed, same rules apply to FF7 in terms of 3D rpgs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 27, 2009)

But nobody calls that a shitty game.

They call it an overrated game, which warrants quite a lot of merit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well thats my point - the only thing 7 has over 6 is graphics but thats because one is an snes game and one is ps1
> 
> nah i prefer the KH design the multi worlds and the dimensional traveling is better
> 
> ...



bold - Everything you and I said is a matter of opinion, none of it is fact except the raw graphics are better in KH but design is up to personal taste and i liked the design more in FF7. 

And red and barret are not in KH, auto-fail  Yuffie could die for all i care she sucks. 

FF 8 is a weak final fantasy and what i like to call the first of the triology of downfall for final fantasy. 8 weak. 9 Sucked. 10 sucked. Terrible that 3 games in a row are "Meh" at best. Of course this is my opinion.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But nobody calls that a shitty game.
> 
> They call it an overrated game, which warrants quite a lot of merit.



I guess this true of all great games, the value is different from person to person, and country to country.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 27, 2009)

Well everybody has there taste, but I usually can accept any game, but when I do think a game sucks I usually be right.

Unlimited saga for example () was horrible when I bought it. Then I happend to look on like gamespot/ign and the reason I thought it suck the reveiwers noramally agree with me.

Though I normally like all square games I have never thought any of the FF games sucked......except XI. Same for KH though I understand what people mean about KH2 that it took a more FF-light apporached. Though I don't get to hear....while is this case see many people who say they hate FF 7-x2 considering how popular they are and I personally feel IX was my fave becasue it was the last FF on the ps1 and took a apporach back to the series roots.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ugh... Unlimited Saga. That game was just shitty. 

But, truth to tell I don't really like a lot of the SaGa games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

hold on a sec, they do suck; however Resident is fucking awesome; you have to realize when criticizing FF1 i counted the remakes, the remake of Resident Evil is an amazing game, and all they really added was better graphics and a little story, but its still the same game; so yes Resident Evil is awesome and so is pretty much every game in the series

and yes FFI tanks, and they could remake it graphically till the cows come home but the lack of story wont change

i havent played metal gear cant comment on it
but as far as metal gear solid goes, its arguably still the best game in the series

barret, he a dumb bitch, the only thing that makes him lamer is Advent children; why is he even there he does nothing; eh Red 13 is alright i could do without him
-vincent is the only character missing , but Yuffie is the best so I will overlook that omission

Im sorry Yuffie> Rikku > Riona > any other final fantasy female (and yes i realize how bad this looks)

plus if a story is bad or good i think that is a matter of debate whether you could say its merely opinion based or if you can point out specific items that are generally consistent in story generally regarded as good
-FF7 any way you coat it, is a cliched story of good guys defeat the bad company that is doing x
-granted KH is not completely original by any stretch , but more so than FF7

im sorry but thats bullocks, its one thing to give credit to FFI ; i admit i dont like it but it is what it is the big dog that essentially created a genre 

FF7 created jack shit, 3D was already used by other games at the time, and also the ability to do 3D was because of the console; FF7 is just at the right place at the right time, but it is not anywhere near the class of FF1 in importance

FF7 is like Halo, a quality game of a particular genre, nothing more

God dam its basically like saying Bill Clinton is the man , he fixed the economy. News flash the economy works in cycles, it goes up and it goes; plus the most involved group is the department of treasury which is fairly independent; the point is Bill was in the right place at the right , and got credit for doing pretty much nothing

Goofy is right, maybe i shouldnt call it crap; lets just say i think FF1 doesnt age well


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you a girl or a guy? Just wondering because the girls you like i hate most  Just needed Yuna in there and it would of been perfect


----------



## syrup (Jan 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Are you a girl or a guy? Just wondering because the girls you like i hate most  Just needed Yuna in there and it would of been perfect



psh mallow is the cutest <3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

thats funny yes im a closet lesbian, no of course im a guy; i prefer my girls to be cute rather than hot; so i prefer characters like yuffie rikku selphie, riona is an exception

whadaya got against yunnie

btw is you xbox id just crazymtf


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> FF7 is like Halo, a quality game of a particular genre, nothing more
> 
> God dam its basically like saying Bill Clinton is the man , he fixed the economy. News flash the economy works in cycles, it goes up and it goes; plus the most involved group is the department of treasury which is fairly independent; the point is Bill was in the right place at the right , and got credit for doing pretty much nothing
> 
> Goofy is right, maybe i shouldnt call it crap; lets just say i think FF1 doesnt age well



Funny analogy as Bill Clinton actually set the economic crash in motion.

And Halo did practically nothing new as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

thats the point, people claim and love bill because under him economic times where good but it was not his doing

and halo is touted often as the fps shooter, but its really nothing special


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

FF7 is Lincoln.

FF9 is Bush.

Clinton is FF8.

Id rather not get into the revolution FF7 caused.

FF8 is what your thinking of Kira, it brought nothing new to the table.

13 will be Obama.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2009)

FF9 > FF7.

FF7 is ridiculously overrated and 9 underrated. FF7 really did nothing but bring flashy graphics.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Bush is not a good president.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2009)

But Final Fantasy 9 was a great game. 

FF8 would definitely be Bush if you wanted to compare games to presidents. It was utterly retarded.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

look if the only reason you are dick riding ff7 is because of graphics, well then i hate to break it to you, but thats because of the ps1 console not because of the game ; thats my main point, alot of the people who love ff7 even concede the story is not that great, but they always point out look at those revolutionary 3d graphics

look if ff1 didnt succeed there is a good possibility none of these other games would exist, square would have gone bankrupt, the other companies would have looked at square and stayed away

if on the other hand ff7 had not come out, some other game simply would then be labeled as revolutionary, because of where the psx was going, maybe chrono cross or some other game, but the 3d games would have come anyway

so unless your gonna tell me you like ff7 because you think it has the single greatest story ever, dont bring that in here

^no sir , ff8 is like Teddy Roosevelt , a fucking badass; ff9 is like a Andrew Johnson;
eh what do i care, let ff7 be lincoln

btw i didnt say ff8 brought anything to the table, i like ff8 because it has my favorite character from any ff - squall; and its my favorite story; other than that everything else structurally is like ff7 with 
which i have no complaints

i have to agree the ff13 = obama; both are unknowns, and both can either be amazing or some of the biggests busts of all time
expectations are high


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2009)

I personally hate Squall and the entire cast of 8.  It was probably the first game to literally put me to sleep. The junction system and Squall's limit break were broken. But that's your opinion.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

Isnt that your opinion?

I prefer the junction system actually to summon style of any of the other games.

on a side note, doesnt the guy from phantom brave look like a grown up version of Laharl?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 28, 2009)

I was saying I respect your opinion. And yes, yes he does.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

There's a general Final Fantasy thread now you guys 

/smacks Lord Yu

EDIT:

Atlus is now developing for the 360, interesting.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> FF9 is Bush.





bah, IX>VII


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> There's a general Final Fantasy thread now you guys
> 
> /smacks Lord Yu
> 
> ...



haha, what side of the moon have you been living on; this was announced sometime ago; and there at least a minimum of 3 games by my count - Spectral Force 3, Operation Darkness, and Zoids

yea we know theres a general thread, but it was just a stupid spur of the moment argument about what ff game resembles what president that fizzled out anyway; no point in wasting time going to another thread where it would probably get swallowed up 

@ yu, i was just pointing out that you listed a string of your opinion, followed by the comment thats your opinion; i understood the reference, but logically speaking you should say but these are my opinions.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

so this does get lost in my comments that usually get igonored

Devil Summoner 2 has been officially announced as coming stateside for the PS2 , may 12 or 16; so for all you persona or dds fans thats some good news


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> haha, what side of the moon have you been living on; this was announced sometime ago; and there at least a minimum of 3 games by my count - Spectral Force 3, Operation Darkness, and Zoids
> 
> yea we know theres a general thread, but it was just a stupid spur of the moment argument about what ff game resembles what president that fizzled out anyway; no point in wasting time going to another thread where it would probably get swallowed up
> 
> @ yu, i was just pointing out that you listed a string of your opinion, followed by the comment thats your opinion; i understood the reference, but logically speaking you should say but these are my opinions.



Ah well, it was mentioned in the newest edition of Famitsu so I threw it out there anyway.

Will be interesting to see what they've done so far.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 28, 2009)

i coulda sworn Atlus pumped out like 4 crap games at the same time a year or so ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay Kira I guess I'll stick with FF7, yes I do think the story is good, and the gameplay addictive, and the graphics, especially on summons. Lets just end this opinion war and not have anymore, FF7 is the best FF, you think FF8 is, there no more FF talk.

Ash does look kind of like Laharl.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 28, 2009)

FFVIII > FFIX > FFVII 

*as far as PS1-era goes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2009)

Comparing the Final Fantasy's to our great presidents (especially  Lincoln) is an insult to the presidents.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

its funny i actually looked it up after pointing it out; and i didnt know this but apparently a lot of the atlus/nippon games are linked; like the girl from phantom brave is in disgaea 3, some of the of the characters from phantom brave are in makai kingdom etc. 

i really need to go ahead start playing disgaea

i think there might be one more game that i missed, but yea when i first heard about it i was suprised, because i think when they first announced it , it was supposed to be an exclusive deal, but then of course that broke down, but it makes sense for nis/atlus to develop for others

although i almost couldve sworn either  a new disgaea game or a port of 3 should be coming out for the 360


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

No plans for port to the 360.

Phantom Brave is coming to wii though.

Disgaea 1, Phatom Brave, then Makai Kingdom is the best order to play the games.

Yeah, all 8 of them are connected.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

Since I am getting my taxes back soon I have been toying around with the idea of getting the 360. I'd love to see Disgaea 3 on there, as that's the only way I'll ever play it.

That, or if the PS3 price drops to 50 bucks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2009)

50 bucks.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2009)

I am a very cheap man.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2009)

wtf, God dam, my respect for atlus/nippon has dropped several pegs now after that announcement of phantom brave on the wii

because of that third rate console alot of these rpg makers can sit on there ass and just make games with old graphics, because everyone knows the wii is the gamecube with the wii mote; look i like those graphics and all but at least make the games for ps3/xbox only; making games for the wii is like a helping a retard on an iq test - a waste of time 

nintendo has pissed me off before with the 64 which i thought was a piece of junk, but after the wii, i honestly hope they go bankrupt

you know what if i want to fish or go to the gym , or anything else like that, i go to a fucking lake or a gym; what the hell is the point of playing that on the wii - bunch of fucking retards who think o wow thats cool i can act like a gimp with myself and my gimpy family and play anyone of a strong list of gimp titles the wii has to offer;
look if you want to bowl, it costs like 20 bucks for a family of 4 for like two games

end of rant on nintendo

ah i see, is la pucelle and grimgamorie also connected;
hmm i guess they changed there plans i no the was originally announced that 360 would get a disgaea game

ah crazym is making me laugh with his cheapness


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> because of that third rate console alot of these rpg makers can sit on there ass and just make games with old graphics,


*Points at Disgaea 3*

Umm...yeah.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

Nippon.......... Graphics?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2009)

sigh, as woody paige would say "why do i always have to straighten you guys out"

okay the released disgaea but thats it, they havent released anything since then on the ps3 because they would be required to improve the games somehow; the only reason they released disgaea 3 is because of their niche games its the one big one that has grown a big enough following to be semi mainstream; but theres a reason ps2 is still getting rpgs and the wii is getting a lot of them, because they are easier to work on and nobody expects much

btw try to give me an argument that the wii is not essentially a glorified gamecube - but man its got the cool wii mote, dude its like im actually doing those things


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

You tend to forget that the systems that had the most RPGs also tend to be the cheapest systems to develop for.

Only AAA franchises even have a chance pretty much on the PS3 and 360, and on the Wii it's a whole freeform ballgame, as was the case with the PS2.

I don't think nobody is saying the system is the best, because all of the RPGs as a whole this generation are rather meh. But it's all about finances, and there's far less of a risk on the Wii.

Of course, there's very few efforts of anything competent on the Wii as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone play Ar Tonelico II: Melody of Metafalica yet? Looks fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2009)

ill just leave it with i think the wii sucks, and lament the fact that i will have to buy one because there a couple of games i want to play on it most notably tos2 and mp3

its a same though imagine what metriod would look like on either of the other two systems

^has it already been released in stores i still havent seen it in a gamestop or bestbuy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

Kira you basically made your first post to be a joke when you started mentioning about graphics. So really that whole point just fell down hard.

If the Wii had the Ps2's library of RPG's (the same amount and made by great people) I would not care about graphics at all. Never had, and never will. 

@crazy

prince leon said he is going to get it or already has. I plan on playing it myself, I enjoyed the first one a-lot. Should be interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

NI games are the only series I don't care about graphics, they could of stuck with ps2 forever and I would be satisfied.

I hate the wii as well, but man does it get some cool titles, like No More Heroes, and ToS2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd like to see Nippon make more games on the PS2 again or on the DS since I have a DS. 

As someone who cares not about fancy graphics, I could live with the PS2 forever as long as it got new games. I could like with the SNES forever.


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 29, 2009)

Meh I heard from gamestop that the PS2 is being discontinued so sony can focus on the PS3. Phantom Brave for wii? No thanks I prefer the PS2 version.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Meh I heard from gamestop that the PS2 is being discontinued so sony can focus on the PS3. Phantom Brave for wii? No thanks I prefer the PS2 version.


PS2 being discontinued while it's still selling millions worldwide?

Highly doubtful.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not selling "millions" world wide. In the America's it's barely pushing 500k. Europe? ya maybe 1 million but I doubt any higher.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that so... 

Well, I have my PS2 anyway, so I don't care.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm replaying Seiken Densetsu III for the 80th time because it's _that damn good_. I encourage everyone to do the same.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

2 million is still millions. hurr


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2009)

^yea

btw i saw ar tonelico just now at frys, i like the packaging , it actually looks very similar to the first game, even the characters look similar on the cover

id just wish they would hurry up and lower the price on the limited edition of vespiria

phatansy star 0 looks pretty good as does the upcoming vp ds game


----------



## Mr Gold (Jan 29, 2009)

I never played a wii before and I am not looking foward to Phantom Brave on the wii. Knowing nintendo's known as the kiddy system they will probably ruin one of my favorite games of all time. I'll never forgive Nintendo if they mess that game up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2009)

im still not clear if its a port or new game, but if its just a port they will probably just alter the gameplay to fit the wii mote like they did with RE 4 and Okami. I dont think they will really change or add anything.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 30, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea
> 
> btw i saw ar tonelico just now at frys, i like the packaging , it actually looks very similar to the first game, even the characters look similar on the cover
> 
> ...


Argh I really want to pick up ar tonelico 2 but I am a little worried. Been hearing some bad news on the english version. Things like missing dialogue/stuff that was voiced in the japanese version wasn't in the english and problems with glitches and game freezes. I might just wait and see if they release some kind of alternate copy or the price goes down.

Also phantasy star 0 seems pretty leet. Its pretty cool that all these online games are being released for the DS. ie Ragnarok online and maple story and now phantasy star.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 30, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> I never played a wii before and I am not looking foward to Phantom Brave on the wii. Knowing nintendo's known as the kiddy system they will probably ruin one of my favorite games of all time. I'll never forgive Nintendo if they mess that game up.



The GC and Wii have had many "mature" games that haven't been dumbed down.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2009)

@botzu, it was only 35 new with artbook, nice packaging and ost, thats a pretty good deal in my book either way, although they might release a regular version a few months later like they did with mana khemia and the original

yea i like the improvements they have made to character design in ps 0, they more animeish than in pso, plus it looks like theres more of a story too, i always thought tha PS I and II just was lacking much of a story

yea but those are usually ports or rail games like house overkill and no more heroes; looks like nintendo is trying to have cake and eat it too, but thank good it backfires on them sometimes - like in this case all of their advertising towards families really hurts their images towards more mature crowds whether they have the games or not


----------



## On and On (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi.

I need *GOOD* J-RPG's to play.

I have a Wii & Xbox 360.

I like Fire Emblem, Spectral Force, Final Fantasy 8 & 10, Pokemon etc.

Whatcha got?


----------



## Botzu (Jan 31, 2009)

ringing said:


> Hi.
> 
> I need *GOOD* J-RPG's to play.
> 
> ...


well since I dont have a XBox yet il recommend the Nintendo side.

if you like pokemon and j-RPGS then you will most likely like Tales of Symphonia 2 xD. Tales of Symphonia 1 is a great J-RPG aswell.

I have heard alot of good things about paper mario.

If your lucky you can find skies of arcadia for gamecube and play that on your wii. Maybe Baten Kaitos aswell though both those games are quite old and probably very hard to find.

Path of Radiance if you havent already gotten it since you like Fire Emblem.

Id also recommend looking into Arc Rise Fantasia when it comes out.

Thats just about it for  J-RPGS on Wii/gamecube unless you want to check out the wii virtual console for some older games. Really small selection.

Okami and zelda are also good selections but they don't really fit into the J-RPG catagory


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

Get Lost Odyssey, Tales of Vesperia, and wait for Star Ocean 4.

Stay away from the turds Infinite Undiscovery and Last Remnant.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 31, 2009)

Lost Odyssey, Tales of Vesparia, and Star Ocean 4 are worth getting. 

Blue Dragon is great if you like Dragon Quest games, it's also pretty cheap like 12 dollars on NewEgg.

Infinite Undiscovery might be worth it if you can find it for a really low price


----------



## Stalin (Jan 31, 2009)

Is enchanted arms any good?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

I personally hated Blue Dragon, yet Dragon Quest is one of my favourite series.

But it is indeed pretty cheap these days, and hey, there's always a chance you might like it anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2009)

Infinite, lost odyssey, enchanted arms, tales, and hopefully star ocean 4 are all worth it IMO.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Infinite, lost odyssey, *enchanted arms*, tales, and hopefully star ocean 4 are all worth it IMO.



srsly?**


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2009)

actually there is a spectral force game out for XBOX 360 and a fire emblem game for the wii, i didnt know if you meant that you had already played these

WOW, no love for eternal sonata here i see, but also check out operation darkness, i havent played it yet but its for the 360 and its by atlus as well


speaking of which i might have mentioned this but forgotten, did anybody now a new vandal hearts game is coming out to the ds; first of all i would like to say im for sequels of good series but i find this trend werid of decent or established series having sequels come out to handhelds instead of consoles

Vandal Hearts
Valkyrie Profile
Suikoden
Parasite Eve
the next KH sequel is also handheld

my only guess is that its still easier to make stuff for the handhelds than the current systems


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> srsly?**



Yep fun battle system, ok plot, good graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't think so. Played the 360 version and i would assume ps3 is the same.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 1, 2009)

How good was Folklore?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Folklore wasn't bad but to be honest it can be really dry at times. Still when it was good it had a well made story and fun combat.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> How good was Folklore?



It feels more like a regular adventure game instead of an RPG, most of the time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 1, 2009)

ive only played the demo of folklore, though i have the game, it got kinda repetitive and confusing, although this could be due to a trend recently of demo sticking you in the middle of shit - the dead space demo, wtf you are thrown right into a room filled with enemies , same with RE 5, i mean jesus christ that dude with the axe; baby steps people you gotta get used to the game before you can do that kind of stuff - and this coming from someone who beat REmake recently, as well as RE2, and RE4 3x


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2009)

I liked Folklore mostly for its atmosphere and the awesome music.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 1, 2009)

too bad about the news of no sequel due to poor sales. Kind of funny cause it was one of the more critically acclaimed games when it came out along with resistance (of course i mean on the ps3 only not in general).


----------



## Ziko (Feb 1, 2009)

Finished Disgaea Afternoon of Darkness 10 minutes ago and I thought I'd share my opinion of the game: (WARNING! IT CONTAINS SPOILERS!!!)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Overall, I must say that I LOVED this game. I was never a RPG fan, atleast not a SRPG fan, but this game changed that. I fell in love with the depth of the gameplay, and even though it may be a bit too hard some times, it was so awesome to see all the customization the game offered, all the items, characters and different ways to play really amazed me. 

However, what suprised me the most was how much I loved the story. At first I thought that it would be to childish but when they involved all the dirty jokes, death's and drama, I realized that while this game is okey to play for most kids, it can really work for teenagers and grown-ups who want a story that's not too serious, but not to childish and good-hearted. I felt that the whole game was like watching an anime, and at the end it somewhat reminded me of the times I enjoyed FMA and Eureka Seven. I have played numberous games that used the same way of telling the story by having still images of the characters talking, combined with text and AMAZINGLY well done voice acting (I used the Japanese voices). 

I'm not sure if people complain about the graphics on this game, seeing that it's a PS2 and PSP game, but I've noticed that people complain about the PS3 game, which use the same graphic style. Personally, I'd hate it if they changed the character models or the 2D stuff overall into 3D. The game may look out-dated by first glance, and maybe it is, but this is almost as good as 2D graphics can get. I think the way the went with the graphics are cool and overal I love the style they went with. If you don't agree, play it anyway, all the other awesome aspects of the game will make you forget the graphics in no time!

Lastly comes the audio. As i stated earlier, the voice acting is top notch, atleast if you turn on the Japanese voices. I've heard the English voices are OK as well but I won't get into that, since I haven't tried them myself. However, the Japanese voices fit perfectly with every character and I believe it's what makes you fall in love with the still images or 2D sprites on the screen. The music is just as good, all the different themes fit the situations they're in perfectly. The ice-stage song and the last "techno-style" song being my favorites.

If I have to point out some bad aspects of this game I'll have to go with the camera. You use the shoulder buttons to flip the camera 90 degrees at a time. I don't understand why they couldn't just make it possible to hold down the shoulder buttons and let go whenever you found the angle you wanted.
Another thing I didn't like was the difficulty of the game, I found myself losing a lot throughout the game, and it was especially irritating at the end of the game when things started getting really exciting and you couldn't wait for the next cut-scene.

Overall Disgaea Afternoon of Darkness has become one of my favorite games. If you like Strategy RPG's you HAVE to play this game, and if you're not really into SRPG's, try it anyway!

9/10




Now I have to wait for a Disgaea 2 port


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2009)

Still no European release.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I've read that Disgaea 1 has the best story of the 3, and since I loved the game most because of the story, I guess I won't like Disgaea 3 as much?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 1, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Well, I've read that Disgaea 1 has the best story of the 3, and since I loved the game most because of the story, I guess I won't like Disgaea 3 as much?



Storywise it goes like this:

1 > 3 > 2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 1, 2009)

^if you wait long enough it might eventually be free; if you notice several games originally had dlc that cost money like lair and resistance and now its simply free; i think after a while they will figure we cant milk any more money out of them so why not make it free

btw the japanese version has so much more dlc for disgaea 3


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 2, 2009)

@Zetta
What do you mean??


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 2, 2009)

just saw some interesting game at circuit city, it was a babe version of little read riding hood fighting zombies, i might pick up especially with the discount price, but id like to wait for at least a 30 percent off drop

so has anybody here played any of the ds dw games yet


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It feels more like a regular adventure game instead of an RPG, most of the time.


Might work in my favour, as I've lost touch with RPG's it seems (JP ones anyway). If the story is good, I'll try and get it.


----------



## Trunkten (Feb 3, 2009)

Started playing Grandia again this morning, what a classic. Only just past the Sult ruins, but I'd forgotten how much I loved that game.

'Welcome, he who holds the Spirit Stone...'


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 3, 2009)

I felt like playing a retro game so I was playing Crystalis a very old Nes game that is similar to Zelda.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish I still had my old systems.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 3, 2009)

Why not just use emulation?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Why not just use emulation?



It's not the same.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 3, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It's not the same.



I know but its better than nothing. Zelda is way to expensive since its so popular the stores want 50 dollars just for the Gamecube port which why I am glad my brother bought it for me. The Nintendo system is expensive too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

Emulation is better than the console sometimes. There is sometimes a difference, of course, as the console has a soul to it, a feeling you can't emulate. But it is better than nothing.

Crsytalis is a pretty awesome game. You should play it no matter what.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 3, 2009)

i agree with xeno, emulation is nice for translated imports that are not avaliable here like Fire Emblem 776, Bahumat Lagoon, Tenchi han, etc.; but i always prefer playing the actually console

although i will say there is one nice feature on consoles, the fact you can fast forward boring parts that cant be skipped


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

Fast forwarding is the best feature, really. Save states are nice, too, especially in an RPG. You don't have to go through the whole boring thing of reloading the game on things you normally would save, try, reset, load, repeat x infinity.

Very nice.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 3, 2009)

I really got into enchantedarms last night. The gameplay is nice and I like the stat increasing system. I also liked how you can save anytime and don't have to go through the pain of the ass of backtacking through a dungeon just to save.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fast forwarding is the best feature, really. Save states are nice, too, especially in an RPG. You don't have to go through the whole boring thing of reloading the game on things you normally would save, try, reset, load, repeat x infinity.
> 
> Very nice.



i dont use the save state though, it feels a little cheap, the whole point on some of this stuff is your supposed to go through die and try again, although if its a second play through or later than its okay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with you for the most part. It takes away the feel of difficulty and such for games. I would only use it on second play-through.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 4, 2009)

Not me I love using savestates because there are so many games where you cannot save it is a real handy tool.  But there is one game that is  far too difficult to beat even with save states and that game is Friday the 13th for NES that game is ridiculously HARD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't even try playing that WITH save states and the fastest fast-forward ever invented. 

Megaman, on the other hand, now that's a game where save states come in handy.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 4, 2009)

I love megaman I have almost all his games on my 200+ game collection on my PC. I really enjoy playing BS Zelda which can only be played via emulation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

200 games, only? 

I have nearly ever SNES game ever made, along with a massive NES, GBA, and Genesis collection. Not to mention my Playstation ISOs.

I own them all legally, of course.  Even the Japanese ones.  

I remember one summer I just went through and played every Megaman game in order. It was a hell of a time. I have also tried BS Zelda, but something held me back from enjoying it. I can't remember what it was.

Also: RPGs are cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, let's see this link.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 4, 2009)

I sent it to you. Enjoy!! (loads up BS Zelda on PC} :lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't look at that link at work. Is it a PC game, or an SNES game like that other one I had?


----------



## Kokokazoo2 (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the DQ games but I saw one of my favorite rpgs are the games of the digimon world seris (iknow..)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2009)

i am also interersted in this zelda game where you can play as link or zelda

but the hardest is terminator 3d, which had a glitch that made it impossible to beat


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't touched my 360 in about two weeks, so that means since beating the second disk of Lost Odyssey I haven't gone back yet.  Its nothing to do with the game though.  I've been busy with school and PC gaming.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2009)

i havent touched my 360 except for the RE demo in almost a month, ps3 about a couple weeks - but i just rented Resistance 2


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't look at that link at work. Is it a PC game, or an SNES game like that other one I had?



Yes its a SNES game 4 maps and Legend of Zelda the Stone Tablets. I use ZSNES 1.5 to play it because its the only emulator that works great on my crappy Pentium 2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got mega man legends 2 today for a great price 9.99; i heard that the legend series is supposed to be considered rpg, i mean tron bonne is basically, ill wait till i get the first one though before i play it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

man I have not played an RPG in  3 days... THREE FREAKING DAYS?! 






*goes off to play disgaea 3*


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

Silly Goku, Disgaea isn't an rpg.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course not.

Disgaea is the Jesus of gaming.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

lolol , i havent played an rpg since fallout which is still in progress, got side tracked by resistance 1 and halo 1; resistance 2 is garabage though


----------



## Baub (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah sometimes I get in that mood where I just don't feel like playing.Especially if you were on a boss battle for a while.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Baub said:


> Yeah sometimes I get in that mood where I just don't feel like playing.Especially if you were on a boss battle for a while.



Play SMT: Nocturne and say that again.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

How is Disgaea not an RPG??


----------



## Botzu (Feb 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Just got mega man legends 2 today for a great price 9.99; i heard that the legend series is supposed to be considered rpg, i mean tron bonne is basically, ill wait till i get the first one though before i play it


Very good game series! loved mega man legends 1 and 2. Though its more like metroid prime than an rpg. really wish they would bring back this series for the new systems


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

Remakes are awesome but the only problem is that they don't make too many. Resident Evil and Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes are the only two remakes I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 8, 2009)

I played Tales of Vesperia over today. The mystic artes on that game are just to cool to me. I also played Dawn of The New World again and compared mystic artes the visuals were beautiful but I feel the mystic artes were peiced together at the last minuted and were kind of lack luster.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hope they make more megaman RPG's Command Mission is a great game but I never got the chance to finish it because of Disgaea 3... :rofl


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Battle network was a great rpg series.

Starforce isn't very satisfying, and moving to 3D on the DS was a bad move.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

I have played BN and its fun!! I hope they make some BN games on one of the next gen consoles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Very good game series! loved mega man legends 1 and 2. Though its more like metroid prime than an rpg. really wish they would bring back this series for the new systems



rumors have been around for ages about a third game; i know the original creators wants to make atleast one more, but hasnt gotten the go ahead; one of the reason this series interest me is cause from what i hear megaman is actually human in the legend series - personally i think robots are lame as main characters - thats why i dont care for robot boy, or cutey honey, or those other shows

i dont think the comment about disgaea not being an rpg was meant literally

i dont know i started watching a couple of shows and started playing a few fps shooters, and im kinda meh; heh i still have blue dragon sitting there which i started but stopped after i got fallout


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hope they make more remakes especially Zelda the first part I would love to see that game redone and in 3D. Yes I realise that they didn't mean it seriously about Disgaea not being an RPG.  But IMO those games are one of a kind because they have nearly infinite replay value.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Legends, is probly the worst Megaman series that or Starforce.

Megaman is a human in that series, one of the many things I dislike about it. The appeal of Rockman was the fact that he was a robot kicking evil robot ass. The dungeon crawling, lack of good bosses, and lack of direction combined with bad controls were big turn offs for me in that game.

Hot Roll, Tron Bonne, and servebots are some of the best things to come out of that series though.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

I honestly could not tell if he was human or not. But I just want to get it for collection purposes. I agree about Megaman being a robot they should not have changed that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Celestialsapien1979 said:


> Remakes are awesome but the only problem is that they don't make too many. Resident Evil and Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes are the only two remakes I can remember off the top of my head.



Super Mario All-Stars + World [Remakes of SMB1, 2, 3, World, and Lost Levels]
Metroid Zero Mission
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy [SUCKSSSSS]
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Final Fantasy IV DS

There you go, moar remakes


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes that is right thanks GT!! Oh thats right they even made a Chrono Trigger Remake for PSX that had anime scenes.

I like NG Trilogy but the music SUCKS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

you forgot FF1 remade from NES to PS1, although it was merely aesthetic

robots suck, if for no other reason they are impossible to relate, the only productive things robots have done is bring up the philosophical discussion of whether they can have souls or not; i always though megaman was a cyborg, which is okay, but when i found out he was a robot i was like lame, its another lame robo boy clone

i see the legends series kinda like FF8; its a black sheep that a lot of people hate, but it has its strong base of loyal followers that view it as the best


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Legends, is probly the worst Megaman series that or Starforce.
> 
> Megaman is a human in that series, one of the many things I dislike about it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There are no humans by the time Legends rolls around.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2 happens to be my favorite game of the series the job classes are superb. I really liked it. But megaman needs more RPG titles,  side scrolling is fun but they should make more RPG games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmm mysti is right 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he is a purifier unit, although the way they make it sound he is biological as are the carbons, so actually being human is a moot point here




hmm the creator said a sequel would cost 15 million , that doesnt sound like a lot , but i dont think the game is popular enough to sell enough units


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Super Mario All-Stars + World [Remakes of SMB1, 2, 3, World, and Lost Levels]
> Metroid Zero Mission
> Ninja Gaiden Trilogy [SUCKSSSSS]
> Ninja Gaiden Sigma
> ...



It's kinda sad that most older games are beter than what we get nowadays (barring some glaring AND AWESOME exceptions). 


Btw, anyone ever play Lost Odessy? Some guy is offering it to me in exchange for my FEAR 2 reviewdisc and I need some advice.

Contrary to popular belief, I have not played every 360 rpg out. My 360 has been dead longer than it was alive so I haven't even gotten a chance to play Fabe 2 yet


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's kinda sad that most older games are beter than what we get nowadays (barring some glaring AND AWESOME exceptions).
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone ever play Lost Odessy? Some guy is offering it to me in exchange for my FEAR 2 reviewdisc and I need some advice.



Hehe, indeed.

Uh, I've played it. It's pretty interesting, though it's VERY old school in almost all of the design choices in the game, for better or worse.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm about to get the Jacqli ending.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

That's pretty vague actually


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, random battles being the big offender of that type of design ruin LO for me sometimes.

Even Blue Dragon, probably the flattest RPG in terms of quality this generation, didn't have that.

The game actually has checkpoints though, so you don't really get punished too much. You can also "cheat" with the save points, as they don't normally refill your HP. If you quit the game and load a save, the parties stats are maxed again.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 8, 2009)

You know I wouldn't mind if they made a Makai Kingdom remake because if they did I would be the first person in line to get it.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, random battles being the big offender of that type of design ruin LO for me sometimes.
> 
> Even Blue Dragon, probably the flattest RPG in terms of quality this generation, didn't have that.
> 
> The game actually has checkpoints though, so you don't really get punished too much. You can also "cheat" with the save points, as they don't normally refill your HP. If you quit the game and load a save, the parties stats are maxed again.



I don't mind random battles really. It's a JRPG staple. Sure, it's generic but I'm not gonna mark the game down for an element that has worked for nearly 20 years.

Sure, being able to see enemies and have the whole running away thing is nice but it's not a gamebreaker as far as I'm concerned.

Might as well give it a try. I mean, I can't sell the review disc and I don't like keeping them. I usually bring to my local gameshop dude and he gives me credit (he collects them for some reason) which I then use to buy other games.



Celestialsapien1979 said:


> You know I wouldn't mind if they made a Makai Kingdom remake because if they did I would be the first person in line to get it.


OH YESH!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Btw, anyone ever play Lost Odessy? Some guy is offering it to me in exchange for my FEAR 2 reviewdisc and I need some advice.



LO is the best traditional RPG this generation. The story is pretty refreshing compared to the norm, and if you bother to collect all the side stories its exceptional, and the character design is very unique among RPGs. If you like RPGs you'll like LO.

The random battles aren't too bad since you usually get into just enough to reach the level cap for that area.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

LO is for the 360.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm bolstering my 360 collection. I finally got a new 360 and this one hasn't shat himself within the first week so I think it's time to invest in some games... This is my 5th 360.

What the hell, gimme your best 360 RPG list. I have some lying around but I have some catching up to do so...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia is probably the best RPG out out of ALL three systems, which I don't think is out where you live.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Tales of Vesperia is probably the best RPG out out of ALL three systems, which I don't think is out where you live.



That and LO are easily two of the best games out this generation.

I need to continue my second Tales playthrough.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Tales of Vesperia is probably the best RPG out out of ALL three systems, which I don't think is out where you live.



Vesperia? Not really. Bandai are being douches.

And according to our files, it's not region free so nuts to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

i like random battles as long as its within reason; i know that in ff1 in the last dungeon I was pretty much getting into a battle every other step, if it wasnt for the fact that i finally figured out how to use magic from items at that moment i prolly wouldnt have bothered with it. 

I like though when there is a world map type deal, where you can go to areas to get into random battles.

Besides at least the older FF had was around random battle (gold bangle?), and i forgot what game it was there was even one , where you were given the option to let enemies run away if you stats were high enough

besides there are plenty of games that have no random battles, because you can see the enemies, but you usually have to end up fighting them anyway


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There are no humans by the time Legends rolls around.



What do you mean? I never bothered to finish the games.

They must of pulled a Beast Machines.*shudder*

Are they machine or biological is all that matters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What do you mean? I never bothered to finish the games.



Such a scrub. 

They are pretty short games...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, but Legends did everything wrong for a hardcore original Rockman fan like me.

I've had it for both playstation, and N64, and bought the sequel along time ago. The Zero series felt like the first to get it right after the original though.

Battle Network was also a good throw back to Wily and Robot masters, for those of us who detest the animal maverick scum.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Battle Network and the word "good" should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Battle Network and the word "good" should never be used in the same sentence.



Thats how I feel about Legends, and why it only has 2 games.

Thats low for Rockman series.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What do you mean? I never bothered to finish the games.
> 
> They must of pulled a Beast Machines.*shudder*
> 
> Are they machine or biological is all that matters.




*Spoiler*: __ 



By the time Legends happens human life no longer exists, traditional robots don't either for the most part. It all started after the Zero series when the differences between reploids and humans started disappearing. By ZX you had stuff like bio-metals which leads to Carbons in Legends. They're both machine and biological.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Battle Network and the word "good" should never be used in the same sentence *unless describing Bass.EXE's design*.



Oh, Bass. pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> By the time Legends happens human life no longer exists, traditional robots don't either for the most part. It all started after the Zero series when the differences between reploids and humans started disappearing. By ZX you had stuff like bio-metals which leads to Carbons in Legends. They're both machine and biological.



I knew it, even worse, like Beast Machines. Time to deny it as canon just the same. 

Forte.exe and Gospel.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Forte.exe



That's Bass, right? Why did he get different names?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

lol its more like 2 and half, tron bonne would fit  under legends, and number of titles doesnt necessarily mean the game is good or bad, chrono trigger and cross being great examples - both games are great and did fairly well in sales, but just like mega man legends three , chrono break just never materialized (i dont know about 2 but mm l 1 has a greatest hits version meaning it sold pretty well)


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Forte=Bass yes.

His original name was Forte in the original series, changed in english Bass and his wolf partner Treble.

Which Rock and Roll would fit with that, but the name changes caused alot problems, so they kept them in battle network. 

Rockman, Roll, Blues(protoman), Forte, and Gospel. 

Interesting thing, the team that made Legends made Battle Network, production studio 2.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> That's Bass, right? Why did he get different names?



It doesn't really make sense, he went from a music related name,Forte and Gospel, to a music related name, Bass and Treble. They probably changed it because it sounds cooler.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I like though when there is a world map type deal, where you can go to areas to get into random battles.



I miss the world map in all these fancy pants new RPGs... cruising around with the airship while the scenery flies under you was always great. Especially in FFVI (Daryl's theme), FFVII during Midgar Assault (Cid's theme) and FFVIII (Ragnarok theme). Kickass music and a sense that the world is your bitch, hell yeah!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I miss the world map in all these fancy pants new RPGs... cruising around with the airship while the scenery flies under you was always great. Especially in FFVI (Daryl's theme), FFVII during Midgar Assault (Cid's theme) and FFVIII (Ragnarok theme). Kickass music and a sense that the world is your bitch, hell yeah!



Tales of Vesperia is definitely for you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2009)

LO has some nice over world exploration, lots of secret places to discover.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2009)

Doesn't the tales series still use world maps?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

It's been since FFIX that I've seen a decent overworld map. Now if Namco Bandai would stop being bitches...

I don't follow the Tales series... yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, the good ole airship, good times with the exception of FFX where you had to fight that stupid dragon which i thought was kinda tough at the time

i guess technically fallout 3 has a world map, more like a city map, but its nothing more than a bleak depressing desert; speaking of which does anyone know if the map is geologically accurate, i mean some of the terrain around there seems to be too rough for the DC area

hmm yea i vaguely recall a world map in symphonia , but it didnt feel quite the same like ff maps


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Remember DC has been bombed to shit and back by nukes.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 8, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Thats how I feel about Legends, and why it only has 2 games.
> 
> Thats low for Rockman series.



Well, the ones with a lot of games tend to lose quality rather quickly. Battle Network is an exception, as it loses all of the quality found in the series around halfway into the first game.

The ZX series has two games, and ZXA makes a direct hidden reference to Legends. So bah.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2009)

Capcom HAET originality!

Just look at what happened to Clover.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 9, 2009)

^ Shouldn't that go to Square Enix


----------



## Zetta (Feb 9, 2009)

All of them do.

Everything that's not safe and marketable gets the boot. Hence, why I respect Atlus so much nowadays.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

ZX 3 is just around the corner.

I'm not a fan of the story in ZX, I like the art style though.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Zetta said:


> All of them do.
> 
> Everything that's not safe and marketable gets the boot. Hence, why I respect Atlus so much nowadays.




This is so true. Persona for the win. Also Nippon Ichi put out some great rpgs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Altus games aren't really original, other then SMT games.

NI has lost there charm after Disgaea 2, not enough innovation, too much the same.

PB was so different from Disgaea, they need to try some new mechanics like they did with that, Disgaea 2 was a rehash of 1, while MK was of PB minus the limits.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 9, 2009)

The Disgaea series keeps using the same mechanic. On the other hand, they're trying all sorts of new things. Just look at Soul Nomad.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Feb 9, 2009)

How about La Pucell? I loved the game mechanics of that game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Need to play SN, on Disgaea 3, is new HD sprites to much to ask?

I have hope for Cross Edge. 
@Fullmetal

I said after Dis 2, not before.

Croix ftw.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry Xehanort about that. What are some of the rpg you guys are playing now? I'm on on Disgaea 3, FE RD, and Rouge Galaxy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2009)

true about the bombing, but it seems very hilly in general more so then i would expect

yea how is soul nomad i havent heard much about that one since it came out

eternal poison also seems to be flying under the radar


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

That game looks strange.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2009)

eternal poison reminds me at least visually of odin sphere and grimgamorie

edit: apparently its from the developers of the summon knight series, who have apparently also developed some rpg series called black matrix which they would like to bring stateside, as well as them releasing a new shining force game on the ds


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> ZX 3 is just around the corner.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the story in ZX, I like the art style though.



ZX 3 isn't happening.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Might not be, it isn't a very good series.


----------



## Botzu (Feb 9, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eternal poison reminds me at least visually of odin sphere and grimgamorie
> 
> edit: apparently its from the developers of the summon knight series, who have apparently also developed some rpg series called black matrix which they would like to bring stateside, as well as them releasing a new shining force game on the ds


I will have to pick up eternal poison sometime soon. It looks pretty good from what I have seen of it so far.

I love the summon knight series. My favorite is the summon knight swordcraft story series. The games never got much praise but I loved the battle system so much. 
Also i been playing through My World My way. The game play is pretty monotonous but I love the story idea and characters so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2009)

i have the first 2 gba games but i havent gotten around to them yet because handhelds always are low priority on my list, although that being said i would like to play that and golden sun sometime soon

ill get poison but i imagine itll drop some more in price so ill wait a bit on that 

i saw that my world my way game, havent heard anything about but looks interesting enough from the cover


----------



## Cirus (Feb 10, 2009)

The one rpg that I liked but really didn't take off was Legend of Dragoon.  I thought that it was fun, inovative, and had a good story.  Though the dialog left some to be wanted, it was great.  The artwork, the character design were all just something to be marveled at.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

LoD was a great game, especially Rose and period attacks.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it just me or is Tales of Vesperia underwhelming? Even with the anti-hero trappings the game gave me a major feeling of Deja Vu throughout. It was addicting but ultimately kind of disappointing as it just didn't feel all that special like Symphonia did or even Abyss.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Wish I knew. Even with my connections, it's pretty hard to get it in Europe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

isnt the 360 region free like the ps3; if not you could always try something like gametz, they have worldwide users so if shipping is the problem maybe someone nearby has it


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

play-asia.com


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> play-asia.com



That place is a rip-off


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That place is a rip-off



second this; actually from what i heard from a friend of mine Japanese games are suprisingly cheap in Japan, its just a matter of knowing to look

and why would Zetta import the japanese version of the game (which is all they sell there), when it clearly looks like the man can speak english, in that case you import the US version for cheaper


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Doesn't matter. The game is not regionfree according to the internet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

really, well another reason in addition to paying for xbox live why microsoft sucks

but my sympathies, since i was born in prague i visit family from time to time, and know how much more expensive games and systems are there in addition to being harder to get

well just rented fallout 3 again, so hopefully i can progress further; though im trying to beat all the sidequests first before i start the main quest - ive done like 7 of them so far


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Wish F3 had multiplayer, then the game would of been more enjoyable, make vats realtime and it would be fair.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

^omg thats exactly what i was thinking, a coop version of the main story, jeez you would save so much time because you could just spilt up the sidequests, and then on some of the more challenging ones you could just do together

-shudder im thinking back to the big town quest where you had to take the two people back to big town, i made the mistake of giving them weapons, so they kept running off and getting killed, not to mention i got swarmed by a bunch of those pig mole things, and once again they got killed; i finally managed to save just the black chick and was like fuck this , screw getting the karma for saving the little guy


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually I was thinking PvP, but coop is good to.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

I would not want co op but an online mode were I can do anything in the game like the other player can. Something like a MMO but with just a few people and everything is based around fall out 3 rules.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd just que a few head shots with sniper, with rifile accuracy perk.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

Good God SSJ3 is really anti coop

geez, coop is always optional, no one is forcing you, and contrary to what you say it takes away nothing from any of the others modes, i dont see what your big deal is adding an additional game mode that quite alot of other people would enjoy

i personally could care less for pvp, i wouldnt mind if they added cause some people like it, but honestly there no difference between playing a death match or the like in COD or Halo or any other FPS for that matter, its merely a matter that different people play on the different game servers


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Right, bosses should of been in this game as well, that was a big disappointment.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

well the super mutant behemoths were kinda like bosses, but bosses are always a must in games imo but more important are optional bosses, so i agree with you they shouldve added something more

oh well after fallout i think i will finally go ahead and beat blue dragon; although i have to say i was suprised cause i think the japanese voice track is actually worse than the english one


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Game needs a proper ending. Fuck co-op.

Fawkes: No, it's your destiny...

Yeah, it's my destiny to die of radiation while your immune ass doesn't feel like going in? Fuck you!




Kira U. Masaki said:


> well the super mutant behemoths were kinda like bosses, but bosses are always a must in games imo but more important are optional bosses, so i agree with you they shouldve added something more
> 
> oh well after fallout i think i will finally go ahead and beat blue dragon; although i have to say i was suprised cause i think the japanese voice track is actually worse than the english one



The behemoths were too easy. I mean, one of the BOS guys in the first battle even drops a Fatman for you to use. Hit it once and you win.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

well to make you happy, the third DLC will continue the storyline from the ending

although i dont know what exactly you were expecting, fallout 3 is essentially a single player mmorpg, not exactly a group known for their strong stories

i cant imagine oblivion has a better ending


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Fallout 3 was average at best.

Everyone seems to agree with me killing the KFC guy then dieing of radiation was a rushed and terrible ending.

Fawkes is a ass to, ungratful mutant.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

well the expansion will obviously have to retcon the ending


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Good God SSJ3 is really anti coop
> 
> geez, coop is always optional, no one is forcing you, and contrary to what you say it takes away nothing from any of the others modes, i dont see what your big deal is adding an additional game mode that quite alot of other people would enjoy



Just adding co op to fallout 3 is not really wise, consdiering what type of game it is. That's why I explained my reasoning and what type of mode they should put in. 

and for co op to be even work properly it has to be built in with the game from the ground up. Not just thrown in.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well to make you happy, the third DLC will continue the storyline from the ending
> 
> although i dont know what exactly you were expecting, fallout 3 is essentially a single player mmorpg, not exactly a group known for their strong stories
> 
> i cant imagine oblivion has a better ending



Play Fallout 1 and 2. The ending is sublime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

ill check ebay


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Any suggestions of psp rpgs to get?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)

Did you get star ocean 2 yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Not yet, is it out now?

I should probly play the first one first.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Brave Story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm so it's based off a japanese novel, sounds like iit might have a good story.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh, it does. It's the shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)

the second one is out yes. Also you really do not need to play the fist one.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Star Ocean lacks any real presence as RPG in Belgium. Least compared to big names like FF and Disgaea.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Star Ocean fanbase is decent over here, bigger then DQ.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Then again, no one has ever heard of Suikoden II, the greatest RPG of all time, here.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

star ocean is decently popular in the states, but i mean when you think about theres two kinds of people the people who play rpgs - they generally have passing familiarity with most series, and then the guys who just play ff7


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> star ocean is decently popular in the states, but i mean when you think about theres two kinds of people the people who play rpgs - they generally have passing familiarity with most series, and then the guys who just play ff7



You mean like me?

Can you blame them? It's just that good.

@Zetta
You got me interested in Suikoden now.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

This is the villian.



What a battle...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

So it is true thanks to FF7 we get more rpgs brought over. 

The villain looks plain and badass at the same time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> This is the villian.
> 
> 
> 
> What a battle...



this fucker looks like gauron from Full metal panic

im tempted to go ahead and play 2, but i have a feeling its gonna be an even bigger let down to someone that hears the ff7 hype and goes and plays it; i just cant see what they could add to the 1 or 3 that would make 2 that much better


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Suikoden II is widely considered the best in the series. I hear original copies sell for 300 dollars on Ebay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Kira, I couldn't think of who he reminded me of.

Suikoden 2 is mighty dam expensive, 110 bucks, almost as much as FF7.

Thank Primus for my psp.

Thing is though, if you missed a game in its glory days, it's too late, unless you have a mind time machine, you just can't enjoy it as much as you would have back then.

Ps2 aren't quite past their date yet, but they will be outdated in 5 more years.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

actually suikoden II is more than FF7 , i paid 90 for a mint copy, but on the average is around 110 ish maybe more , it really ultimately depends on whether you want it for collecting or to play it , if you just want to play it ive seen disc only go for 70 ish;

-@Z , well FF7 is widely consider the best FF if not RPG period, and its maybe my 3rd or 4th favorite FF, and we count all rpgs its maybe top 50;

mind you im not doubting you im just gonna come into it with lower expectations so as to not kill the game with a hype factor, and if its the best there every was i will be the first to tell you; for the hell of it , i might just play it right after fallout


----------



## Six* (Feb 12, 2009)

Are you guys aware of Luca Blight's backstory from the SuikoGaiden games?

It's really sad stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

^ the name sounds familiar but youd have to atleast point me at the right game.

edit: nm looked it up he the main bad guy of two


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2009)

Suikoden II was good, but I liked Suikoden III more.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually suikoden II is more than FF7 , i paid 90 for a mint copy, but on the average is around 110 ish maybe more , it really ultimately depends on whether you want it for collecting or to play it , if you just want to play it ive seen disc only go for 70 ish;
> 
> -@Z , well FF7 is widely consider the best FF if not RPG period, and its maybe my 3rd or 4th favorite FF, and we count all rpgs its maybe top 50;
> 
> mind you im not doubting you im just gonna come into it with lower expectations so as to not kill the game with a hype factor, and if its the best there every was i will be the first to tell you; for the hell of it , i might just play it right after fallout



I don't even need to hype it. You'll see


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

How do you think I played it?

The game is hella impossible to get nowadays.


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2009)

I got the game. Was kinda expensive, though.


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I'm mostly done with that stuff now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

Playing Dragon Quest: The Journey Of The Cursed King on PS2.

Great but damn difficult at the beginning of the game. I think I had to level up more before facing a dumb red dragon to get a nice crystal ball..


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 12, 2009)

I am currently playing Rygar, and Battle of Olympus they are action rpgish games that are really fun. I just can't stop playing retro games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2009)

PS3 games are the only games I pay for nowadays, I will be picking up Dissidia though so my brother can play it on his 3000, and collection purposes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Suikoden II is widely considered the best in the series. I hear original copies sell for 300 dollars on Ebay.



I am pretty sure that both 1 and 2 is now out for the PSP (IN Japan atm). I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2009)

Indeed they are.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

lol suikoden II is about as much of a holy grail as there are non steroid using players in MLB; trust me that 90 was nothing; my top expenditures are the following - Devil May Cry 4 Collector's Edition signed copy 1 of 100 - 350; sealed valkyrie profile 175; yu gi oh premium edition with cards 1something ; the 90 on suikoden II was chump change actually, then another 70 on tactics ogre ; but on a side note for my first copy of vp i paid 30 bucks at gamestop (note i dont have two copies anymore, the sealed one got torn in the plastic somehow and then the disc became a floater - so i sold it for about 150 and cut my loses - i could have sold it for more and made a profit cause tech it was sealed but i didnt feel right about)

trust me though thats nothing - your average baseball card collector spends 100-1000 per card if they want anything that worth it; game collecting is actually pretty cheap when you think about - for the price of a nolan ryan rookie - you can probably get vp, suik i and ii, panzer dragoon saga, tactics ogre, persona 1 and ii, and probably one or two more high end games

nah i dont want to play it on a rom, itll cheapen it for me; but i have heard that suikoden i/ii psp pack might eventually make it stateside - although its becoming less likely


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow i find it extermely werid that Wild Arms has never had any of its games go greatest hits here in the US, although for the life of me i could have sworn that i had seen a greatest hits copy of WA 2

this begs the question  - why is the series still coming out in the US, i mean its had 7 or 8 games in the series released here; im not saying i want them to stop, but i figured the company would say well this game doesnt sell here and stop


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

Wild arms is just a average rpg at best, doesn't sell well, and gets some bad VAs.

I have no clue why all of them get brought over, same reason I guess Arc the Lad games are brought over.*shrugs*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

LUUUUUUUUNAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









That is all. Go play both now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

Lunar is great game, with terrible graphics.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

lunar dragon song fucking sucks balls and thats part of this esteemed series as well

i know that but cmon, have you seen half of the crap that gets greatest hits; they claim there is some number for it, but i mean even with the same rerelease of disgaea it still couldnt possibly have reached any kind of number that they are using as a bench mark; come to think of ive never seen a single sports game with greatest hits either and they easily sell the most


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't like it either.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

it had with a doubt the single worst gameplay design ever, imo worse than Unlimited saga - although unlimited saga is still a worse game over all cause it has many flaws put together; but the either exp or items design was retarded, basically you get exp or cash, so either you have good items and no stats or vice versa

on top of everything it had the idiotic cant target your enemy deal; and finally the store was meh


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lunar dragon song fucking sucks balls and thats part of this esteemed series as well
> 
> i know that but cmon, have you seen half of the crap that gets greatest hits; they claim there is some number for it, but i mean even with the same rerelease of disgaea it still couldnt possibly have reached any kind of number that they are using as a bench mark; come to think of ive never seen a single sports game with greatest hits either and they easily sell the most



It might be part of it then we will enclude FF legends as well to the FF series.

Dragon song I really do notcount because it was not even made by the orginal staff.


However, lunar 1 and 2 are breathtaking.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am pretty sure that both 1 and 2 is now out for the PSP (IN Japan atm). I'm pretty sure.



Text heavy RPG + Japanese =


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

Lunar is a great game, but I'd be much more interested in a new Lufia game. 

Lufia is the shit.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lunar is a great game, but I'd be much more interested in a new Lufia game.
> 
> Lufia is the shit.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7qogLxTD3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn right. Lufia's Sinistral music is fuckin' epic.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

All three Lufia II battle themes are epic if you ask me.

Wether it's normal battles,
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExjkRK6LtE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

bosses,
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45uvU1ta8WE[/YOUTUBE]

or Sinistrals.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YXzH9swXrY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, now I am going to have this music stuck in my head all day and have a hankering to play Lufia II again.

Then I'll play it all weekend and ruin my life!

Thanks, Zetta.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

i count anything with the same title in the same series - although on a few occasions i might make an asterisk note , but that does not apply to either lunar legends or dragon song , which were clearly made to at least look like the lunar games

pretty much the only exception i make is Alundra - i call them both part of the same series cause of the same name, but then i note to myself, well they are basically two different games with not even one spec of relation

although personally i think im one of maybe a handful of people who likes alundra 2 and thinks alundra 1 is a meh game

its because games like alundra that i dont buy hype for games like suikoden ii, every thing i heard about alundra was great this , zelda that, wooo; and then i played and was like okay its a serviceable game but thats about it

is lufia that good, ive had the first one sitting gathering dust in my snes, and i got the gameboy editions for my collection but havent played them; although i could always bust out my dreamcast


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 13, 2009)

I played Lufia couple of days ago and I liked it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

^im assuming you mean fortress of doom, but rise is more popular so i think some people mean that when they say lufia not releasing its the sequel


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LUUUUUUUUNAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mystere was here:
Leo Is A Loser
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38xcrF8b3KQ[/YOUTUBE]

@Zetta
Try LO yet?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone here played the original Culdecpt , i finally found a copy in decent shape at a local gamestop so i picked it up, i dont plan to pick it up anytime soon and mainly got it for my PS2 rpg section, but i heard it 2 players and can actually get addictive 

btw just in case i hear any criticism for buying it, my standards for buying a game are pretty low as long as it fits into anyone of the following cateogories i eventually pick it up
a. JRPG
b. has anime styled characters somewhere on the box (yea thats pretty much the only reason i got Black Stone for the Xbox, cause i was shocked to see something that resembled a jrpg on the first xbox)
c. sequels of series i know are good
d. referrals by friend or websites (reason im playing Fallout 3 and played Bioshock)

edit: this is in order of importance except b and a might be about equal in importance


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2009)

My standards for rpgs.

a.Does it have Nomura?

b.If not Nomura does it imitate his style.

c.Is it at least half as good looking as Nomura's stuff


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> My standards for rpgs.
> 
> a.Does it have Nomura?
> 
> ...


I'm glad that I don't feel obliged to put up such a ridiculous posting style.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 14, 2009)

Well when I choose and rpg I mostly go for games that have a lot of side quests and take a long time to finish. Games like Disgaea for instance have a lot of things to do. Megaman X Command Mission is pretty good too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

i dont really care that much about hours, i know some people just want to know how many hours a game is and if its not x hours long they wont play it

PE is one in particular that i know is really short but pretty good

i almost skipped disgaea, and xenosaga and KH; i was rooming with a buddy of mine and he played all 3 during the semester, and i kinda brushed them off but then i played them one by one later and was like wow, hes got a good eye for good games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> My standards for rpgs.
> 
> a.Does it have Nomura?
> 
> ...



You must have very poor standards for RPGs


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

okay, i just wikied it, Nomura is the KH dude, i actually figured that might be the case with your KH2 sigs and avi earlier; lol so under what cateogory does phantom brave fall under, i presume the last one


----------



## Zetta (Feb 14, 2009)

Nah, still need to get it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2009)

Nomura isn't only the KH dude, he is the FF7-FFXIII, KH, Dissidia, The world ends with you, Musashi dude.

Nippon Ichi games fall under C, as well as other FF not by Nomura, and any rpg that is weak design, like LO.

@GT
Only at fighting games.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> *Nomura isn't only the KH dude, he is the FF7-FFXIII, KH, Dissidia, The world ends with you, Musashi dude.*


I don't understand a word...exactly what is this supposed to mean? o_0


----------



## Zetta (Feb 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> I don't understand a word...exactly what is this supposed to mean? o_0



Nomura did the character designs for all those games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> I don't understand a word...exactly what is this supposed to mean? o_0



He designed the character in your set.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Nomura did the character designs for all those games.


So that's it. Still don't understand his obsession of Nomura.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2009)

LO weak design? wow....


@segan

he thinks art makes the game amazing. Well in this case character design because noruma does not help the art of the overall game (in most of the games he works on he does not).


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> LO weak design? wow....
> 
> 
> @segan
> ...


I see. So in the end, Xehanort is just a troll.


----------



## Akira (Feb 14, 2009)

@Xehanort

If by "weak" you mean "dated" design then I suppose you're right about LO, but what it does it does VERY well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2009)

I will stick LO having weak design with good graphics.

I come off as troll, because worship Nomura? Show me your input on the subject Pot.

@SSJ3
It is half of the game, the other half being gameplay.

Who wants to play through a rpg with stick people or guys who look like generic soldiers.

@Akira
Dated maybe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2009)

you think half the game is based on art? Well their is your bias showing right there. Typically troll statements start off like this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually I do, all the graphics in the game are art as well.

Character, monster, building design, they are all important.

Main character design coming down to the most important, because you have to see him the entire game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Actually I do, all the graphics in the game are art as well.
> 
> Character, monster, building design, they are all important.
> 
> Main character design coming down to the most important, because you have to see him the entire game.



If we were to base all games and their qualities on artwork for a game, Final Fantasy VIII would be considered the worst game ever made, because of the ridiculous, fucking absurd character designs.

Oh, and the games with really bad cover art would be considered bad games, even if they played really well, like some Mega Man games.

To be honest, I like The World Ends With You, but the games largest flaw is the art style. That certainly doesn't make it a shitty game though, so your idea that the game rides so much on presentation over gameplay is absurd.

But that explains why you like the KH games, though, considering you'd find deeper stuff to dive into with a box of Fruit Loops.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> and any rpg that is weak design, like LO.
> 
> r



LO has very strong character designs actually.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Actually I do, all the graphics in the game are art as well.
> 
> Character, monster, building design, they are all important.
> 
> Main character design coming down to the most important, because you have to see him the entire game.





Nothing really interesting about his design and yet, the game is praised to heaven and back.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 14, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> My standards for rpgs.
> 
> a.Does it have Nomura?
> 
> ...



What low standards you have


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

wow, all the hate, i kind of agree on the one hand if a game isnt visually pleasing no matter how great the story im not gonna play , so saying art is about half is not that far from the truth - and i know some people here are going to deny it but i call BS on that - this is just a theoretical example so i dont want to hear any criticisms on it, but if bioshock just came out today, and had graphics of say, Goldeneye , i dont care if shakespeare himself rose from the grave to write the story, the game wouldnt sell

lets just say i am *more likely* to accept a beautiful looking game with some flawed aspects, that a game that looks like ass but has everything else up to par; do you want a trophy wife, or a bitch thats ugly as sin and needs a bag over her face but is smart

secondly, nomura is also listed as creator/director for the KH series as well, not just character design

i had to post this for SS3


the moral of this story is that some third rate developers making a third rate movie game are complaining they dont have the number of people that bungie does so screw multiplayer , but @ ss3, they are saying all multiplayer not just coop ; you didnt seem to have any problems with the normal multiplayer but it creates the same problem

slam dunk, score 1-0 (jb ref)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2009)

One of the reasons I dislike KH is because Nomura isn't a great director.

All the series runs on is cliffhangers, not intelligent plotlines.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2009)

Disgaea 3 should not have sold as well as it did? Well their goes the "visual" thing about sales.

Persona 3 FES sold well over 2 million copies world Wide. Visually the art is not that impressive in that game either. 

Same thing about Phoenix Write. OR how about chrono Trigger? a game that sold over 1 million in just Japan and the States. 

These fact's here just debunk your point on "sales".

Also Noruma does not do the art for "all" his game. For Noruma fans they should look into his roles with all his games.

Also your post (one guy talking) pretty much proves what I was saying the whole time in the Resistance thread. If it was not properly implemented it would not be good for the game. I also said that I enjoyed the multi player but that has nothing to do with what I was talking about in the co op. To me it seems you are really trying to end an argument but also at the same time proved my point.  So your "slam dunk" you just mentioned is more like this


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Character design isn't about looking special, it's about being effective. If you can differentiate between all the import characters then the game your playing has a strong sense of character design.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2009)

^^(ss3 ) uh i think you misunderstood me, i think Disgaea 3 and Persona have great art styles, so your point just proved my point - and disgaea and other rpgs have the luxury of not having to be graphical superior , but can still end up looking good

i guess i should spilt it into two cateogories a game that is very realistic - high level of graphics, and a games like disgaea and persona which have nice and unique character design although not really graphically superior

either or works imo

no i recall you said specifically coop takes away from the single player and that you liked multiplayer 

this guy proves nothing - he admits that there is no effect if there are enough people, but guess what that would effect the single player anyway (ie, yes you need enough people to do multiplayer, but should they stop single player games because if the company doesnt have enough people the quality sufferers; a moot point i think) - of course a bigger company can put more people on it and it will be a better game overall

-also i disagree to some degree because you have programmer of various levels of capability, so with higher caliber designer and programmer you can make it work with less people

-i put out that article as more of a joke, the guy talking is some dude who made wanted the game; wow talk about blockbuster of epic proportions; get the dudes of bioware to say this and then it will mean something

-and he says mulitplayer, not just coop is a problem , while your arguments on the other thread made it atleast appear that you were solely laying the blame on coop

btw are telling me they made resistance one with coop and then all of sudden half there staff inhaled toxic fumes and became brain dead; that real poorly made coop sidequest thing looks like it was more of a waste of time, instead of just the story mode, they built it from scratch ; there wasnt that much of an improvement on the campiagn too me that would then make it that much more difficult to do coop if they have already done it once; i think it was more of they could choose either what they did or coop, and choose what they did because it is more reminscent of the other multiplayer style of play, and apparently only the selected few of us with good taste that like coop dont matter for jack




anyways - just started Fallout 3 again, and first i was a little woozy forgot all the controls, but bam, after decapiting some raiders the magic was back, although i will say i wasted about an hour and all i got was a lousy single bottle of qunatum coke

btw who else thinks the ps3 version of fallout would be better with your own soundtrack like you can make on the 360; i think the soundtrack is one of the few places this game fails


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> *Nomura isn't only the KH dude, he is the FF7-FFXIII, KH, Dissidia, The world ends with you, Musashi dude.*



Nomura didn't do the designs for FFT, FFIX, nor FFXII and Yoshitaka Amano brought forth the original design for Sephiroth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Nothing really interesting about his design and yet, the game is praised to heaven and back.



I actually think that is a decent design.

It's also interesting, because we usually don't see characters dressed like that as mains in rpgs.

@Goofy
I guess I didn't make it clear before, I value gameplay>all.

Design comes second, graphics third, etc.

With story coming dead last in importance.

As Kira put it, if it looks and plays like ass, I don't care if it has the greatest story ever written in video games, it already lost in it's important parts.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

But how could you like a lot of the stuff Nomura does? He does mediocre artwork for some pretty mediocre games [Kingdom Hearts II, The Bouncer, Dirge of Cerberus]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

Only to you it's mediocre, but to alot of the world his style is extremely appealing, and why he does most of squares games nowadays.  

KH2 is also hardly mediocre.

What can I say though, some games can't be saved, even with godly art.

 Saga series.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

The all important question is: What do you think makes a design good?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The all important question is: What do you think makes a design good?



The concept and execution of the scope of the game.



Xehanort said:


> Only to you it's mediocre, but to alot of the world his style is extremely appealing, and why he does most of squares games nowadays.



He does most of Square's work because after every big-name guy left the company, he became the biggest guy they had.

And because a lot of people like it doesn't mean it's good. A lot of people like the new Sonic games, but they are mediocre as balllls.

Besides, Japan probably likes it most, and they have a thing for women with penises anyway, so Nomura works.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

A good design.

Something appealing to the masses, has it's own unique touch, and follows the general rules of the world it was created for, like being  proportionate or not. 

Is not a copy cat of another game, doesn't look generic, while still having a feeling of being familiar.

Following these, the design usually looks good, the masses being the jrpg players.

@Goofy 
Yuna looks like a man to you?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2009)

im pretty lax, anything that even vaguely looks like anime characters is fine with me, i honestly dont understand this great bias against anime characters looking like anime characters - it like if an artist draws in a classical anime style his work is considered poor 

too me - ive got no problem with the chibi forms or the big eyes etc; thats not poor quality, poor quality is something like shin chan 

i dont recall anyone ever bashing bugs bunny and those other toons, they are of even lower quality in my opinion than the average anime stuff, the characters are solid colors , absolutely no shading yada yada yada

i think the kingdom heart designs are fine, and i was really left scratching my head when some one criticized the persona drawings - if you could even draw half that well , well maybe then you would be designing games and not talking about them

@ goofy i really curious what you considered to excuse a better term "high art" in gaming - and lord almighty dont tell me Castlevania - which i personally think looks amazing but its not better than the persona stuff imo

-to be fair to goofy though, thats not really a question you can answer because art is objective - not even work of arts that are considered masterpieces can escape criticism - hell my two favorite works are Scream and Starry Night, but personally i dont feel them to be terribly difficult to make ; other people think Picasso's style cubism was amazing - but i think it looks like someone let the retarded monkey out the cage

-btw though im not too picky on gameplay, i dont mind them staying with the old classic styles, but im fine with new styles as well, its just when failed ideas like lunar dragon song and unlimited saga come about , when i start judging a game on gameplay - cause lunar to me looks very good - and i still hate; unlimited saga is okay looking - but is crap; so nice visuals dont guarantee a good review from me just a purchase

and now back to fallout3, only 15 more quantum bottles to go and i havent even gotten the paradise  city ones yet; btw anyone know what those 3 satellite towers in the central north area are, i walked all around them but got no credit for new discovery


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @ goofy i really curious what you considered to excuse a better term "high art" in gaming - and lord almighty dont tell me Castlevania - which i personally think looks amazing but its not better than the persona stuff imo



High art I think only matters if the games ambition has to do WITH the art, such as Okami. Otherwise, I don't care about artwork for a game. Beatemups don't rely on good artwork to be fun, and I think RPGs generally don't; they just have to be compelling enough to be enjoyable in what they to tell and execute. Otherwise so many popular RPG series would be straight in the shitter with tepid designs, like Dragon Quest.

Castlevania has had some good art, but I don't think that's why people like it so much. It is usually atmosphere, gameplay, and music, as the art has ranged a lot over the years. Even though people like Ayami Kojima who is held as the series top tier artist, she is a LOT like Nomura, where she will make lazy characters, or stuff that seems to just be spat out, like Juste Belmont, or even copypasta designs.

And what I think matters most; gameplay. If the gameplay sucks, why bother? The only thing that held say, Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow up to be given a 90% on Gamerankings is solely the gameplay, as it is downhill in nearly every other category, especially art, music, and the design of the castle in the game.

Good art is fine, but in RPGs I doubt it matter much, because almost every WRPG has some burly, ugly figure as the main character, and almost every JPRG has a pretty boy that somehow has a penis and can impregnate women. It's whats done in that games universe that makes it interesting, to see how the personalities of the characters flair with the world they are in, and I don't think the character has to be a skinny guy in black leather with spiky hair to be interesting if his personality backs up for it.

Of course, this is rather hypocritical coming from a guy who's a gigantic sap for pretty-boys.



Xehanort said:


> @Goofy
> Yuna looks like a man to you?



None of Nomura's characters look like men. They are all wommenz, some have peenz.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

@Xehanort
Your pretty close to what I believe, but that stuff about not being generic and still being familar seems a little bit like personal preference. I mean Akira Toriyama's made a career ouyt of drawing the same thing over and over. Designs just about making characters that people won't mistake for another which is why characters like Mickey Mouse, Astro Boy, and Bugs Bunny are considered some of the best designs of all time even if they aren't the best on the "technical" level. Nomura's pretty good, but a lot of his stuff for non FF/TWEWY games looks really samey and he's really close to over saturating the market.


@Kira
Anime gets a lot of flack because lots of the artists, how can I say this without sounding mean, lack technical skill and training. There's also the problem with lots of anime looking really similar and how easy it is to learn the style.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh it was an insult on his androgynous characters.

He hardly draws any, Cloud and Tidus, easily seen as males.

Squall is kind of girly though, if you see him in his original coat.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Oh it was an insult on his androgynous characters.
> 
> He hardly draws any, Cloud and Tidus, easily seen as males.



What? 

Did you see their Dissida artwork?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

He actually fixed Zidane to being less androgynous.

Tidus is pretty boy, but not androgynous, and Cloud looks like Cloud.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Nomura didn't do the designs for FFT, FFIX, nor FFXII and Yoshitaka Amano brought forth the original design for Sephiroth.



Was going to point out this too. ^^


----------



## Zetta (Feb 15, 2009)

Isn't Nomura the guy who has the belt/zipper fetish?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2009)

squall most certainly does not look androgynous , if anyone looks like that its sehpiroth 

@goofy, im fine with that , i do think okami is pretty artistic

@hey i dont draw it, you cant offend me with those comments; ill agree it might be simple, but i think anime tends to be a case of simple but it works, oh well who cares, one way or another most great games find there way into my coffers and some good ones, some okay ones, and yes i do own quite a few derges as well

haha, a profitable fallout 3 outing, i collected 25 quantum bottles, and the last 5 are in paradise falls; and i got another bobble head, and the nuka schematics from the cave system 

2 questions though:

1. I am doing the sidequests first and not the main ones, can i go into Paradise falls without accidentally skipping something?

2. For the inventor trophy do i just need one of each type of schematic or all 3 of each? ie i got the nuka from the cavern, does it matter whether or not i get the one from the chick from the cola quest. If not i might just kill all the slavers, get the bottles to her, collect my trophy and reset, ensuring i dont miss anything. I know it sounds cheap but id hate for or two trophies to keep me from the platinium because i accidentally skipped something.

BTW speech challenge is another idea that sounds good on paper but i would toss into the failed ideas bin; cause every time i see a number, im like o shit got win the speech challenge, and then later i find out , in your face sucker you speech challenged your way out of a quest.


----------



## Fin (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Giygas ava.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> squall most certainly does not look androgynous , if anyone looks like that its sehpiroth



^^            this.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Isn't Nomura the guy who has the belt/zipper fetish?



yes he is

but in his defense I hardly saw any zippers in the TWEWY and everyone who wore a belt only had one.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 15, 2009)

I would believe graphics would be the least important thing on an RPG and gameplay would be of the highest priority


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I would believe graphics would be the least important thing on an RPG and gameplay would be of the highest priority



Nah, story tops gameplay every time...graphics don't matter as long as they don't put a damper on the storytelling...but sometimes they can help on that too.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

All the talk about graphic vs. gameplay makes me wonder, if such things were a concern in the 8- and 16-bit era.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2009)

Segan said:


> All the talk about graphic vs. gameplay makes me wonder, if such things were a concern in the 8- and 16-bit era.



You may not remember it but those FFVI pixels were things of revolutionary graphical beauty back in the day .


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2009)

Segan said:


> All the talk about graphic vs. gameplay makes me wonder, if such things were a concern in the 8- and 16-bit era.



Star Fox
Donkey Kong Country
Blast Processing


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2009)

You actually think anyone on this forum is stupid enough to pay for that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I do think Warrior of Light looks like a chick in armor. 

I'll admit artwork for Sephiroth was kind of androgynous in dissidia, all other things he is to ugly to be mistaken for a girl.

Story in a video *game*, does not top gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Okay I do think Warrior of Light looks like a chick in armor.



And the conversion has started


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks like a valkyrie, same with Cecil when he changes to light and has lipstick.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 15, 2009)

SE: Dark = manly, light = girly.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Okay I do think Warrior of Light looks like a chick in armor.
> 
> I'll admit artwork for Sephiroth was kind of androgynous in dissidia, all other things he is to ugly to be mistaken for a girl.
> 
> Story in a video *game*, does not top gameplay.



For RPG's i'd say there almost equal. A shit story with good gameplay can be as unplayable as a shit gameplay with a good story.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2009)

i still remeber when Goldeneye first came out it was a power house both graphically and game play and now i went back and was like man, this game looks awful; so yes if its the best at the time it will seem very good, but then when you can compare it to future games well you see how bad it really was

i mean if you want to talk about 8 bit eye shores, have any of you played the original final fantasy on nintendo, jeez it was like FF msdos ; im kinda of amazed actually that the game took off every time i see the original

i dont think story is particularly high on the list, at least anymore because all the games nowadays have the same story halo=resistance=gears, same with rpgs - the story is always bad guys wants to either wipe out humanity, take it over, and just destroy everything, you are the chosen one assemble your squad of token characters and prevent it

oh and by the way i answered my question on fallout 3, apparently getting an additionaly schematic makes it easier to build, but its not required to get the 3 copies of each


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you guys think of Suikoden VI for ps3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2009)

That game hasn't even been announced yet, if you are implying that.

Besides, if it isn't Metal Gear, the games going to have a limited budget. So the game wouldn't probably push the PS3 at all. Maybe it should be a handheld game, given the intense budge of PS3/360 games and Suikoden games generally never being million sellers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

^i personally am not looking forward to the next metal gear installment, to its just not the same without snake and unless 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he somehow reverse ages he wont be in the fifth




- and dont bring up but look there were other without him; a. the pre ps1 metal gears are no where near as good or liked as the solid series
b. mgs 2 gets a lot of shit cause hes only in it for a while; and 3 since big boss is his clone dad they look a like so it was basically like playing with snake

the only way 5 can be good is if cyborg ninja returns from the dead and is the main character - and im not talking about that queer Raiden in a suit or the chick, im talking about Grey Fox

am i the only one who thinks it ironic that the two most important Paradise Falls people in FO3 are black

-for those who dont know thats a slave trader city
-the leader is black
-and leroy walker who is important in one of the quests is also black, i think i havent met him yet, but i saw his pic and he looked black

-i mean theres a rational enough explanation - its DC actually has a black population that is the majority; the conditions are so bad that its kind of stupid to be picky about something like that etc. 

just a thought, oh and for those who dont know the term irony means - something opposite of your expectations


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What do you guys think of Suikoden VI for ps3?



Chances are, it'll suck compared to Suikoden II.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i personally am not looking forward to the next metal gear installment, to its just not the same without snake and unless
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Snake probably gets cloned or some shit. Either that or we have Raiden's continued adventures.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

yea probably but its just not the same; personally i say he got a complete screw job imo with the ending , all things considered i didnt think it was possible to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



make an ending that wouldve have sucked more than if he just died, but they did, o boy hes gonna continue to die of accelarted old age while spock and a little brat watch, the man basically saves everyone ass he gets no women - i disapprove of this


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

He got a pretty manly ending if you ask me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What do you guys think of Suikoden VI for ps3?



With Suikoden Tierkreis  for the DS coming out shortly, I doubt you will see Suikoden VI on PS3. If anything that game will be on the DS or Wii at this point.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm just curious, but didn't the original writer of the Suikoden's plot leave Konami? I've always wanted to know what Yuber and Pesmerga's backstory was, but those two haven't appeared since Suikoden 2 (S3 for Yuber). Oh well, at least we still have Jeane.

And a Suikoden for the ps3/xbox360 would be awesome, but chances are ssj3_goku's right, it'll more than likely be for the wii or the ds.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

^not necessarily, although four sold poorly, five was pretty good again in terms of sales, so its likely konami might do the same thing they did after three; 3 was released purely as a niche game, and then when its success took off it was reprinted

you no what i was thinking i remeber posting about wild arms not having a greatest hits; but come to think neither does Suikoden - unless 3 had a greatest hits?

BOF is the same way; come to think of it with rpgs its maybe better to make a list of series that had greatest rather than didnt.

Jeane is pleasant to look at, but ive never found her particularly useful or important; as for the story its still got a way to go , i have the feeling it may never fully come to fruition because its rather ambitious , i mean not even half of the true runes are revealed yet, let alone the final goal regarding them 

although i believe suikoden does much better in Japan than it does in the US, so it being for the ps3 is not impossible at least; i just think Suikoden is above the level the of the average us gamer; honestly if ff7 was not as big a hit as it was i think ff would probably fare a similar fate to suikoden in the US


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2009)

Ps3 Japan sales are not even at 3 million. 

DS Japan Sales over 25 million

Wii is over 7 million. 

If anything it's nearly impossible for it to be on Ps3 if you want to include the logic of the game sells better in Japan.

Suikoden never was really about high production values. The reason why it really never hit off to well in the states is the fact the story is not really up their with others. The game play on the other hand is great.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 16, 2009)

That Final Fantasy game sold shockingly bad on the Wii didn't it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes it did. The DS one sold a-lot more. Crystal chronicles sadly was never a big hit =/ 

the DS games sold well though. I forget how much the GC one sold.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes it did. The DS one sold a-lot more. Crystal chronicles sadly was never a big hit =/
> 
> the DS games sold well though. I forget how much the GC one sold.



Sadly? More like thankfully.

Why would people desire a low tier Square-Enix game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic those are really fucking great numbers, theres just one problem - you have to realize the game will not sell 7 million if its put out on the wii, and it will not sell 25 if its put out on the DS, infact in all likelihood breaking a million will be lucky (GH marker) - therefore the driving force is how good the game will look to get as close to that max number of sold copies, and it will look the best on the ps3

*On a side note*: this is the same great argument for the wii outselling the ps3; yes it is outselling the ps3 any way you slice and dice it, but if you actually convert units sold to amount made, due to the ps3's greater price tag the difference goes from a shit load to not that much 

Recent article on Gamespot had it 45 wii to 21 ps3 - which is more than 2/1
dollar amount wiil (250) to ps3 (399* note im only using the lowest price) - 11,250,000,000 to 8,379,000,000 or roughly 11/8

btw the same thing works with the psp vs ds since theres a price difference of 170 to 140

so refrain from throwing out you ridiculous inflated nintendo numbers here, yes the wii has an edge but its nowhere near as big as nintendo fan boys make it out to be

if only Sony had people with brains in there marketing department (well management as well)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Fantastic those are really fucking great numbers, theres just one problem - you have to realize the game will not sell 7 million if its put out on the wii, and it will not sell 25 if its put out on the DS, infact in all likelihood breaking a million will be lucky (GH marker) - therefore the driving force is how good the game will look to get as close to that max number of sold copies, and it will look the best on the ps3



Well one thing companies do not work like that. They will put the title on the system that A. Sells the most software and B. has the biggest user base. A better Sale ratio is found on the DS/Wii/ PSP than the Ps3 (In Japan). 




The whole price thing is not even up for discussion. A question was asked about it being on the Ps3 and the obvious answer was a no. Sale ratio's and market share prove this. It's not a matter of "fanboy" it's a matter of fact (sales/ tie ratio's, market share, market growth).



and your graphic arguement is sooo flawed. Seriously graphics do not judge the game's sell through. If that was the case Resistance 2 would have sold millions. If graphics mattered so much as a driving force then Folklore would have at least sold 300k (USA). If graphics mattered as a driving force LAIR would actually have sold instead of making the company bankrupt.  Uncharted did not sell nearly as well (USA) and it was one of the best looking games on PS3. I can keep going here about this. When people start using this as an argument you know it's the "last ditch" effort to make a point. Even though the point is flawed.


*Also the series was NEVER based on graphical leaps. Aka production values in that department. It was a well known fact already.*


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Sadly? More like thankfully.
> 
> Why would people desire a low tier Square-Enix game?



Most of their games are low tier compared to their glory days if you ask me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Most of their games are low tier compared to their glory days if you ask me.



Kind of true, the playstation era was something to marvel at.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought Chrono Trigger for the DS yesterday and I can't put it down.
I love the character's,story and gameplay.

Seriously though,this game thrashes FF3 for the DS in my opinion.The character design's are unique and all designed by Toriyama sensei and the gameplay is fantastic.Being able to travel between time is epic and with the gripping story i'm honestly addicted to it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got Frog on my team and i'm about to raid the 'Magic Cave'.




I'm still hoping Earthboubnd get's released in Europe soon though.I've heard rumours of a DS port.I'm personally hoping for a VC release aswell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow kira, you really need a chill pill and a good dose of how stuff works.  Go read the sales thread and some other information based on game sales, market value, and how compaies look at which console is going to get a game and what not.


Here are two pictures to help you out. I can post Japan and Europe's as well. The result would be pretty much the same.






Your idea of the game coming out on the Ps3 is flawed and now your pretty much using a stereotype called selective perception. I am not going to sit here and keep going back and forth with this. Your acting like a little child right now.

@Manta punk

how do you like his entrance music? He does have a great song to him.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 17, 2009)

in after t-t-teh sales figures


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 17, 2009)

Ssj3 Goku,Yeah Frog's easily my favourite character so far and his music just makes me like him even more.Although,I love most of the soundtracks on Chrono trigger ,It's easily my best DS game.

I've been in a RPG 'mood' lately.I decided to complete my Fire Emblem games again (7,8,9 and 10).I gotta say,I reckon Path of Radiance is my favourite.I love now you start off as a mercenary trainee and become a great hero.For some reason though,Radiant Dawn didn't do it for me,I have no idea why,I just didn't find the story more enjoyable than the previous one's apart from 8.

I've also been playing Ocarina of Time,ah the nostalgia...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Sales charts are for lobster accountants.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 17, 2009)

People on the internet love to jerk off to sales figures for projects from companies they have no stock in.

I still don't understand it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Sales charts dictate my buying patterns. 

I just started playing Saga Frontier on a PSX emulator. It's not as good as Romancing Saga 3 by any means, but it's pretty good nonetheless, albeit confusing. Red's story just jumps right in with no explanation. It's whack!


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Guys, tell me what your ratings for Shining Force: Resurrection of the Dark Dragon are.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> I just bought Chrono Trigger for the DS yesterday and I can't put it down.
> I love the character's,story and gameplay.
> 
> *Seriously though,this game thrashes FF3 for the DS in my opinion.*The character design's are unique and all designed by Toriyama sensei and the gameplay is fantastic.Being able to travel between time is epic and with the gripping story i'm honestly addicted to it.
> ...



Not hard to do since FF3 sucked ass  But i tried replaying CT for the 4th time and again just don't see the appeal, very boring for me


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Not hard to do since FF3 sucked ass  But i tried replaying CT for the 4th time and again just don't see the appeal, very boring for me


 Remind me to never consider your opinion on RPG's, ever again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

If CT is boring then of course you'll hate FF3.

FF3 is a great game. CT is a greater game. FFVI is the greatest game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2009)

It goes from 3 to 7, there is no VI.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2009)

Three is boring. The Job systems and battle systems in 5 and X-2 blew it away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

If you played FFIII on the NES it was awesome. That's how I played it.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 17, 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2 is  I collected a lot of those dress spheres. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite Ultimate transformation was Yuna's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Dress spheres? Is this a video game we're talking about, or Barbie's Ultimate Dress-up Party?


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 17, 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2 has three girls so yeah that does sound like barby LOL.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

You ain't seen dresswhoring until you've played FFXI (yeah, the online one). Red Mages were simply FABULOUS!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2009)

wait a min, there a ff3 on NES; is this a japaense NES you are refering too

well Fallout 3 is reaching an end for me - ive completed all the sidequest, and now have 18 of the 20 bobble heads, i missing only the schematic for deathclaw gauntlet, and well with my arsenal of 15 mini nukes the remaining super mutants are gonna get curbstomped (i have 3 left, thats 5 per for those who are mathematically deficient; i didnt even bother to get the alien blaster)

- i think the hardest thing might be to get to level 20 though, im at 16 now, and after i get the keller transcripts to enter the armory theres really only the main quest; plus at least up to waters of whatever, none of the main quest quests really are that long or give any real exp

looks like i prolly start suikoden II next week and then the week after i can finally play some - Dead Space


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Remind me to never consider your opinion on RPG's, ever again.



Are you upset my opinion is different then yours because of CT or FF3? And i mean the real ff3, the one remade on the ds. Not the FF3 in US on SNES which is really Ff6. That one I haven't played. FF3, the real one, sucks ass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

^okay i figured you meant FF3 the real one, i didnt know what system it was released on in Japan

-personally i dont care that you dont like Chrono Trigger, but i imagine it might piss off some elitists , its like me not liking the godfather


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh well, it makes me question there taste in return if someone actually found CT entertaining


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

i liked it but personally didnt think it was as great as it was made out to be, i prefered Cross - but part of the reason i like cross more is cause there are more characters to choose from

-well basically all i have left now in fallout 3 is to finish the main quest, and i need one more speech challenge otherwise i have every trophy except (main quest, 3 lvl 20 trophies, and the bobble cause you get the last one from the main quest)


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

I found CT entertaining.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 18, 2009)

CT is a tad overrated but easily superior to FF3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2009)

Saying FF3 is shit compared to a game that came out after it is isn't fair. It's like saying Zelda III is shitty compared to Zelda: OoT--although we all know that's not true.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

i like mask the best actually, followed by link then ocarina

lol at crazymtf, i accidentally got you and crazyx mixed up i was actually refering to him, i was like when did he change from that plaid avi, oh well, and just now i looked and was like whoops, oh well

ct is better than ff3 because of the story and characters, so in that regard you can judge it against 3 which got revamped graphics anyway on the ds, and ct is on the ds as well now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2009)

I suppose you could play that card since not very many people actually played FF3 on the NES (in fact, I don't know of any people that did outside of Japan and a really, really dedicated fans who patched a cartridge). 

CT is the better game. But FF3 was awesome for an NES game, which adds to its value in my eyes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2009)

^ i mean looking at it from that standpoint, ff3 made several improvement over the first two games so in comparing them to what was before maybe it should get some more dap, but its kinda of a forgotten game, even with the ds release i dont often hear much about it

-woot, finally i got to bust out the power armor, holy shit though, the tesla battle armor is so wonky, and with all the lights it makes it hard to hide, but still it looks bad ass, although i prefer the helment design of the regular power armor to the enclave/tesla design; is it worth getting the experimental 51b power armor

and also does anyone know which repairer can repair to the highest %


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i just finished fallout 3 with the platinum trophy, so i will start Suikoden next week

just some finally thoughts and tips

-first of all 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the ending was sad and i almost got a little teared up seeing myself die like that, plus the whole speech about learning yadda yadda and Perelman's voice is perfect 



-save as many sidequests as possible until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



right before you enter the Jefferson Rotunda on the last mission; why you ask cause you can make out like a bandit with at least 4-5 fully repaired/non damaged enclave suits and helms; at least that much if not more in Tesla armor which is the best non special armor, several power armor sets , and you can even get lyons pride armor although whether its different or not i dont know; plus you can get your fill of plasma rifles and ammo, which fucking rock; even against enclave soldiers you can kill the often in one head shot, and sometimes the turn into green goo 




-next, get a underling as soon as possible, they can essentially be used if for nothing else as a walking storage unit; basically you get to carry more stuff

-
*Spoiler*: __ 



in ravens rock, go ahead and pick up all the enclave armor and become overencumbered; at the end you will meet fawkes and you can basically give enough of it to him so that you can then fast travel and not waste this precious armor 




-sidequests that i think you can leave till the end 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 oasis, blood something, big town, threepenny tower, shot them in the head, those, agathas song, reliey rangers, the antagonizer quest, maybe a couple of others 




well just be careful with these 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the slaver quest might be advisable to do before getting to Rescue from paradise; which by the way can be skipped with a speech challenge when enter lamp light; Replicated man - involves rivet city, so maybe do it after scientifc pursuit; although both shot em in the head and threepenny tower enolve 3 penny, dont worry about it; even if 3 penny dies in the latter it doesnt effect the former ; the return to vault 101 quest cant be done until the Waters main quest 




btw if you have an xbox 360 version you can basically get the power armor a lot earlier if you play the expansion first, then you can use the power armor throughout the regular game

gun recommendations - hunting rifle is good , terrible shotgun, chinese assualt rifle, plasma rifle, lincoln repeater

armor - of course any power armor, but talon armor is pretty good and plentiful too

Hopefully they make Fallout 4 or the dlc make there way to ps3

btw - PC people have it really easy, you can basically hack everything in the game, although this i imagine would make the game really dull


----------



## Six* (Feb 19, 2009)

So, who's getting X edge for the PS3 this march?


----------



## Akira (Feb 19, 2009)

Six said:


> So, who's getting X edge for the PS3 this march?



I was thinking of getting it but it'll be my first SRPG so I hope it won't be too complicated..


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2009)

Get Disgaea, if you've never played SRPGs.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Well i just finished fallout 3 with the platinum trophy, so i will start Suikoden next week
> 
> btw if you have an xbox 360 version you can basically get the power armor a lot earlier if you play the expansion first, then you can use the power armor throughout the regular game
> 
> ...



Dude, you forgot the shiskebab and magnum sniper rifle.  I didn't find out how useful the magnum was until the supermutants broke my chinese assault rifle and ran out of bullets for the shotgun.  Magnum sniper + stealth = win.  Miniguns and flamethrowers are surprisingly not that great.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2009)

^honestly i didnt really use any of the custom weapons beyond trying them out, i know you can use the dart gun to essentially cripple a death claws legs, but with the terrible shotgun you can blow of there heads anyway in about 2 hits; and all hail the grim reaper perk - automatic refilling of vats after a death is one the best perks i think.

Regarding magnum bullets i used those for the lincoln reapeater which had 100 percent accuracy, and worked kinda like a sniper.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 20, 2009)

Apparently a new Devil Summoner game is also coming to the DS, in addition to a  Super Robot Taisen game; man if the wii every gets a dsplayer attachment the systems worth might actually go up


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2009)

Six said:


> So, who's getting X edge for the PS3 this march?



*Raises hand*

Yes, looks fun, and mixture of all my favorite games. 

Hopefully Cross Edge will have all the voices from their games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 20, 2009)

lol when i first saw Six's comment i brushed it off getting it confused with x blades, im definitely getting cross edge are you kidding me Disgaea, Ar Tonelico Characters, Lilith and other darkstalker characters, and more in an rpg

although i will say i couldnt really do anything with the demo, cause it was in japanese and the game looks like it has a lot of menus and the like so it might be a tad complex


----------



## LOLcats (Feb 20, 2009)

Just bought Eternal Sonata for the PS3 yesterday, but already the grinding and lack of sufficient healing is getting to me  Tips?

I'm in love with the art, music and characters so far. Not so much the voice acting, though. Especially Polka 

EDIT: Anyone getting/got Rise of the Argonauts? Would you consider it an RPG? I'm thinking of getting it, but at the moment I've got mixed feelings over it. Opinions?


----------



## Stalin (Feb 20, 2009)

I should really continue rogue galaxy, i beat the first boss, got killed by an enemy ,abd had to start over again. I was pissed so I didn't play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

Am I the only person who had no idea that there is a fallout game released for the ps2/xbox; Brotherhood of Steel/Tactics. Well ill def. have to get this one know, although apparently the original fallouts had a diablo view rather than the current fps view.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

Fallout had a game on the ps2? I had never heard of the series actually until Fallout 3.:sweat

The series just isn't that popular.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Fallout had a game on the ps2? I had never heard of the series actually until Fallout 3.:sweat
> 
> The series just isn't that popular.



To you and only you it seems.

Fallout games have been considered to be some of the greatest games ever.

You probably didn't hear about them unless due to not having an interest in PC games.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Fallout had a game on the ps2? I had never heard of the series actually until Fallout 3.:sweat
> 
> The series just isn't that popular.


It's an old series. And it's originally a PC RPG, and with you being an avid FF fan and consequently being a console gamer, it's no wonder you haven't heard of Fallout for as long as you did not.

Edit @Goofy: Lol, it's like we were thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a PC gamer, and bought alot of games for it, I never ran into Fallout though.

It does seem to have a devoted small fanbase though, Fallout 3 has created a whole new group now.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2009)

What kind of games?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

Series I got, Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo, Alien vs Predator, Half Life, Jedi academy, Ultima, DnD games, Metal Fatigue , and more etc. (Strategy, rpg, and shooter I prefer)

and thousands of freeware games, and free mmorpgs.

I haven't been playing much PC games as of lately though, due to not having the best PC currently. Will be getting a better one soon though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

i will be honest, id never so much as heard about fallout 3 until the hype began prior to its release, i first read about it in game informer 

but to be fair the only series ive ever played is diablo, pc is not my thing, wait i also played a really old kings quest game as well

Yea, it looks like a port of the Fallout tactics; brotherhood of steel was released on xbox and ps2 ; reviews are good but not stellar like the other games in the series, mainly do to it being more linear

but i might go ahead and pick up fallout since, 1,2, and tactics come in a single bundle like the diablo battle chest for a good price too; and of course i will get the two console ports


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

I forgot another big favorite series of mine, Heroes of might and magic. 

3 is the best one for sure.

The mother series sucks, I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

the only pc game on your list that i am even moderately inclined to try is half life, but isnt there console port for each game

its not about the computer for me, my new computer could handle anything, it just that im not a big fan of the keyboard, theres just nothing more refreshing then a nicely designed controller; plus as a collector i have never been a fan of pc game packaging , its bulky not very aesthetically pleasing

although i will say for the record there is one pc game that i would love to get my hands on a korean rpg called War of Genesis III, with character design by the dude who did Magna Carta

and the reason im not a fan of handhelds, is well the small screen, luckily nintendo was smart enough to come out with the super nes cart thingy, and gameboy player - which allows you to play anything through gba , and i got a cable that allow me to attach the psp directly into my tv, allowing me to use it as just a controller


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

Half-Life, I just never was big on it. :/

For good PC rpgs, get Nox or Septerra Core .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

but the point is i can play halflife on ps2, i actually saw it in gamestop today; maybe one of these days ill check them out

alas i was disappointed, i was going to gamestop to get a naval rpg called warship gunner 2, but apparently although they had the case for display the game wasnt there, i was like wtf mate, whyd ya got the case when there is no game; i personally think they were either too stupid or lazy or both to find the disc; although the bright spot was i found out they had 2 mint copies of heritage of war, one is sealed, so i might pick the later up soon

i also ended up getting another of the ps2 gundam games federation v zenon; apparently the ps2 gundam games are pretty good and the ps3 one was an abberation 

plus a funny thing i ended up getting a pal copy of metal gear acid in a hpb


----------



## Six* (Feb 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks Tales of Legendia is AWESOME?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to pick that up, the main character has a interesting design.


----------



## Six* (Feb 22, 2009)

the design is interesting but i have to say i didn't like the style. 

Other then that, it's an awesome game with great story and brilliant characters. The characters have a lot of development than other games which is always great.

Main character using knuckles = cool.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

if thats the one with the kid who has white hair i picked it up a while ago, but i havent played it yet

was bored yesterday, so me and friend out of curiosity were looking what games where released on our birthdays, i was suprised that one notable rpg, Suikoden II was released on my birthday; but i almost died laughing when pretty much on the only game released on his birthday was Michael Jackson's Moonwalk - i didnt know such a game even existed


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Michael Jackson's Moonwalk is for the Snes right? 

About to start a new rpg, Yggdra Union for psp if anyone heard of it, I will give first impression soon.


----------



## Six* (Feb 22, 2009)

^I've tried the japanese demo which is significantly long...

I might get it too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

lol, actually the genesis release was the one released on his birthday aug 24

ive wanted ygg for a while, i was gonna get it on gba, but gamestop never lowered the price from 30 while they still had complete games, and i dont want a cart only; ill just get it off ebay and get the psp version now

hey any game with even token connection to norse mythology cant be bad


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried Megaten Imagine Online? I had no idea their was a free to play shin megumi tensai mmorpg.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

i actually havent bothered with any of the mmorpgs even though with the mass advent of these jrpg mmorpgs like gaia and maple story it becomes tempting, but i just cant put any effort into something that seemingly has no end


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Some do.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

Huh like what. Isnt the point of most mmorpgs you just level till you max out, and then you just fall into the perennial bog that is getting better equipment ala Warcraft or diablo.


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Has anyone tried Megaten Imagine Online? I had no idea their was a free to play shin megumi tensai mmorpg.



I have, and it was good, if you remeber it was a beta. If it stays the way it is now it won't be much better than a 7 outa 10, but I have a feeling Atlus will put more work into it and make it great.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Has anyone tried Megaten Imagine Online? I had no idea their was a free to play shin megumi tensai mmorpg.



'Course! It's installed on my computer RIGHT NOW.
I'd give it a 8/10. It has a few flaws (bad camera controlls, the character moves rather slowly, there isn't much stuff in the shops to choose from...), but what do you expect? It's free after all. I'm currently only at Level 4 because I'm too lazy to level up right now X____x
But hey: It's even got something like Cut-Scenes, and the graphics are pretty neat, too :3


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 22, 2009)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> 'Course! It's installed on my computer RIGHT NOW.
> I'd give it a 8/10. It has a few flaws (bad camera controlls, the character moves rather slowly, there isn't much stuff in the shops to choose from...), but what do you expect? It's free after all. I'm currently only at Level 4 because I'm too lazy to level up right now X____x
> But hey: It's even got something like Cut-Scenes, and the graphics are pretty neat, too :3



ya, the camera was crap to controle, and the game needs to be sped up some. The 'cut scenes' were really cool, keeping you in the game but at the same time taking you out.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 22, 2009)

ShikonSoulreaper said:


> ya, the camera was crap to controle, and the game needs to be sped up some. The 'cut scenes' were really cool, keeping you in the game but at the same time taking you out.



Well, technically for me is everything ATLUS puts out in association with SMT a masterpiece anyway 

It's still only Beta, I bet ATLUS will work on the obvious flaws soon enough after Persona 5 is published. Man I can't wait~


----------



## Kei (Feb 22, 2009)

Persona 4, it just so addictive, i haven't been on the computer for days on end becasue of that game, and I love Shadow Heart to THe Brand New World, I love Johnny and the graphics of the game, its just plain beautiful


----------



## Zetta (Feb 22, 2009)

I still need to play it


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

SH3 was a major disappointment imo, vastly inferior to the previous installments.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I still need to play it



PLAY IT. Not playing it would be a crime


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 22, 2009)

What does SH3 mean?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

Shadow Hearts 3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

ha, i was trying to figure out the same thing, at first i was thinking silent hill 3, which was also vastly inferior to one and two; although 4 was by far the worst

gonna start suikoden 2 and breath of fire 1 today, after i finish the last halo level


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 22, 2009)

I've always liked any of the Shin Megami Tensei games and spin offs


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Weird that Midway helped publish and develop SH. :S


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea i thought about that once, there are a couple of other rpgs that i think have suprise publishers, like granstream saga - THQ


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2009)

does anyone know what the secret capcom annoucnement is on xbox live?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 23, 2009)

Lost Planet 2, there is already a thread on the subject.


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 23, 2009)

What system is Shadow Hearts for?


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2009)

The Shadow Hearts series is on the PS2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2009)

figures it would be some garabage like that, i mean capcom hasnt made an rpg since dragon quarter , right?

^@seg, i finally figured out where you former cat sig came from (hayate)

you know theres not actually that many companies when you think about who have multiple rpg series - capcom basically has bof, konami basically has suikodekn, working designs is dead, and gajin works is mia
 ; off of the top of my head i can only think of nippion, atlus, squenix, and bandai
-and as far as i can tell .hack and xeno-land games seem to be done at the moment, plus bandai is trying to stay afloat in the anime industry
-i still view atlus nippion as a conglomerate even though they are separate
-so its more like only 2 big rpg focused groups remain

ubisoft has a few rpgs but i dont think any of them are series at least not on the consoles; i dont pay much attention to who makes the 1,000s of rpgs on the ds and psp

o well, im kinda more excited to either here news that dlc for fallout 3 will come to the ps3 or that fallout 4 is in the works, betsheda or whatever they are called have almost single handled made me respect wrpgs with the scrolls series and now fallout


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Next gen Breath of Fire would be pretty great. 

I did love BoF 4. 

Western console rpgs seem to be dead, replaced only by psuedo-rpgs like Fallout 3 and Mass Effect.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2009)

Mass Effect and F3 are true RPGs, well as true as JRPGs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2009)

yea i dont see a big difference between fallout and the old western rpgs, i mean they have never been turn based , i dont think, and for the most i think they were live action; i mean sure in fallout 3 you have fps view which you can change to 3rd person, but the gameplay itself is the same


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> figures it would be some garabage like that, i mean capcom hasnt made an rpg since dragon quarter , right?
> 
> ^@seg, i finally figured out where you former cat sig came from (hayate)
> 
> ...



Hey lost planet was good and 2 looks great, it's not "Garbage" plus trust me we don't see another rpg out there from capcom. Dragon quater sucked enough. 

Anyway got SO4 today. Pretty badass so far. Loving the battle system and character design but some of the dialog makes me say "Why the fuck JRPG writers still doing this silly shitty writing?" lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 23, 2009)

Does SO4 have japanese voices? After 3 i'm not getting burned again with dubs lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope English only. As i said it doesn't matter the voice for this one, it's the DIALOG itself. It seems JRPG still haven't matured to much in this section. It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

I wasn't talking about turn based Kira. 

There are many elements that make a game a rpg, Fallout 3 and Mass Effect are more adventure/shooter genre, not a traditional role playing game.


----------



## Six* (Feb 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Nope English only. As i said it doesn't matter the voice for this one, it's the DIALOG itself. It seems JRPG still haven't matured to much in this section. It's starting to annoy me.


Or maybe you're the one that matured.

Most JRPGs are still aimed at younger teens.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

i would call Diablo a traditional wrpg, and its identical to fallout 2 from the gameplay footage of it that i have seen (if you type in fallout 2 footage on youtube, its basically looks like diablo 1 and 2), and fallout 2 is indentical to fallout 3 with the exception of different perspective , i dont know if fallout 2 had vats 

i mean worst case scenario , i played diablo 2 and fallout 3 lets look at the check list
leveling check for both
picking up items and money off of dead enemies check
sidequest check
real time check
character customization check 
adding skill points at level up check
npc lacky to help you out check

i mean the only real difference i see, is one is top down and one fps, and the stories

so if 1 = 1 = 1, then 1=1

i mean what exactly is your list of games that are traditional wrpgs - dungeons and dragons (ive only played the board game, so obviously i cant comment on any of the pc versions of this game)

i played the demo of lost planet and it was terrible -it didnt even have a campign mode on it, i dont see lost planet as anything more than a gears clone, its basically a fps shooter in the 3rd person view, although i will admit 2 does look promising , the bosses look awesome, and the word COOP was thrown around more than enough to get my attention

ps i didnt mean to offend crazy was it, its just i dont particularly consider it to be a big announcement, i pretty much had heard a single thing about the game positive or negative for a year or more, so i figured it wasnt that big


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

Fallout 3
-Lack of Story driven gameplay
-Lack of a certain role your suppose to play in the storyline

It's a adventure game with a open ended gameplay and stats. Many elements make up a rpg in the end, but story-driven gameplay combined with many others elements is key to being part of the genre.

I guess it can be argued that it is a side-mission/quest driven rpg, and that is why I call it a psuedo rpg. As I said before, Fallout 3 feels incomplete in every sense.

Many of the gaming elements that are staples in rpgs, seem to be lacking, or absent in Fallout 3 as well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

> Fallout 3
> -Lack of Story driven gameplay
> -Lack of a certain role your suppose to play in the storyline


You are wrong considering that lots of Western RPG's don't really fit your description at all and RPG's were invented in west, not east. This is completely off. :/ Fallout 3 is very much RPG.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> You are wrong considering that lots of Western RPG's don't really fit your description at all and RPG's were invented in west, not east. This is completely off. :/ Fallout 3 is very much RPG.



Who said rpgs were created in the east? 

Many WRpgs that don't fit that aren't true rpgs. 

Alot of games are just thrown into the genre.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, I just assumed that because what you said about story driven gameplay and character having a certain role to play in the story sounds something like which is really evident in pretty much any eastern RPG. But there are countless of western RPG's like Fallout 3 where the main focus is on exploring, doing quests and modifying your character the way you want. I'm not sure how much you have played Fallout 3 but it does have a story but it doesn't have that much focus on it which is very typical in western RPG's. It's about interacting and getting immersed in the world and finding clues as you explore a world unknown to you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

I've beaten the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

im confused here, give me a list of wrpgs 

because these lack of story driven ambiguous roles , the latter of which is actually in quite a bit of jrpgs

is in diablo
is in the rest of the fallout games
is in the scroll games
in fact its in pretty much all of the ones i can think
i think even the old kings quest games

*The following is from Wiki on def. of a WRPG also known as the computer rpg*

Platform

Western RPGs (WRPGs) are usually released first on Western personal computer platforms, and only in recent times has it become common to port them to consoles. For this reason, they are often referred to as "Computer RPGs".[1]

[edit] Story elements

The Western family of digital RPGs frequently employs dark and serious fantasy or Science Fiction settings, and open-ended, nonlinear plot structures.[1][2] The personalities of the characters are usually more subdued than those of their Japanese counterparts, with fewer cackling villains and comic relief characters. Stories often deal with ancient struggles for power that rarely end with a total victory for any given faction. The races featured in most Western RPGs are often based on those popularised by the writings of British novelist J. R. R. Tolkien, such as dwarves, orcs, and elves. In a game like Baldur's Gate,* it is possible to orient the main character along varying degrees of "good" and "evil".*

Western RPGs are often based more on consequential choices than their Eastern RPG counterparts, and there is often ambiguity seen in the motivations and intentions of characters, rather than the polar opposites of good and evil. *This moral ambiguity can sometimes be extended to the player, allowing for multiple branches of dialogue and story paths;* Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic and its sequel *The Sith Lords, for example, allow the player to pursue good, evil, or neutral pathways, each significantly impacting the game's storyline, the abilities the player has access to, and how NPCs treat the player.*

[edit] Game mechanics

Many WRPG mechanics are based directly on the rules and settings of pen and paper game systems (Dungeons and Dragons being the most common), often showing die rolls and other game mechanics normally hidden from players' eyes.* Level advancement systems in Western RPGs also tend to feature lower level limits and slower progression rates than in Eastern RPGs.* Many western games also incorporate *skill-based character progression on top of a level-based system. *Within a skill-based progression system, *players invest experience or some other progression points into specific skills and abilities in order to specialize their characters for a particular style of play.* Other skill-based systems will instead make the character level dependent on skill usage, as seen in The Elder Scrolls series.

sounds alot like fallout to me, ambigiously moral character, skill points, etc.

hell fallout even has 3 different  trophies based on whether you are good evil or neutral

edit: but wait theres more

A fundamental difference between Western RPGs and Eastern RPGs is the way the games’ stories are structured. *Western RPGs often allow the player to make moral and/or strategic choices when solving many problems relevant to the whole story, thus making them less linear.[2] This often means that player-created characters start with unknown motivations and vague background stories; these are usually left for the player to decide, which can be considered either an advantage or drawback.* Eastern RPGs are usually more tightly scripted, which allows for more detailed characterization and highly dramatic events to unfold as in a book or a movie.[2] However, since the progress of the plot has been predetermined, the player's choices usually have little or no effect on the direction of the game.

edit: theres even more but it would take up way to much room so heres the link



fallout3 if anything is a sterotypical western rpg


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Sigh, are we really having a WRPG vs. JRPG discussion again?

As for WRPGs, there's Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights, The Witcher, Knights of the Old Republic, Fable I, Dungeon Siege, the Divinity series, Gothic and so on.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

You are confusing me here, Kira U. Masaki.  I said that Fallout 3 is a very typical western RPG. And I'm not sure if Xehanort is even arguing that or not, he just seems to have a somewhat misinformed opinion about what an RPG is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

you came in on it a little late, this whole thing started when i was playing fallout 3 a week ago, some time a little later Xeno says fallout 3 is not your typical western rpg , its more of an action adventure; so we proceeded to argue for a bit about whether or not Fallout 3 is in fact just a regular western rpg which i believe it is, thats the main argument

none of my comments were directed at you ds

@ segan its not so much of argument of one versus the other but rather is a game, fallout 3 in this case a standard wrpg

besides a little friendly banter is good


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Fallout 3
> -Lack of Story driven gameplay
> -Lack of a certain role your suppose to play in the storyline



No it doesn't, you can just choose what you want to do and when you want to do it. A staple of RPGs since the pen and paper days, if you want to go on that "tradition" rant then F3 and Mass Effect are truer rpgs since they actually get this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

i need to added mass effect to my list of games to play , but first i gotta take suikoden 2 out of the way, and a loggerhead of fps; although i might not get to any of them at this point cause i started playing hexic - i dont think ive played a frustrating game like this for a while


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh and I'm going to spam this topic with this link 

Naruto's The Movie, imaginary Cast


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't. This might backfire on you.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

By spam I meant post it once so that people will check the topic out. 

Anyhow, I need some new RPG to play. Would I like Shadow Hearts 2 if 1 didn't really click with me?


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Just get it. If you don't like it, sell it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

No need to buy anything, got a modded PS2. No choice actually since lots of good RPG's aren't released here in Europe so I had to mod it. Anyway, I'm asking because I don't really have too much free time (uni and work) so if it's similar to the first Shadow Hearts, I probably shouldn't even bother.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2009)

I am very wary of Shadow Hearts 2 myself. I actually enjoyed SH 1, but the battle system was just awful. I hate having to time shit like that. It's ridiculous. The only way I managed to beat that was frustration with most of the game then abusting those keys or whatever.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

isnt covenant considered the best in the series, or at least as good as the first

just for clarification is that last exile (or whatever it was called ) a real game or some homebrew , it looked like the latter, and how big is the file too?

btw segan and ds, you are both enviable bastards, while im rotting in this texas heat in feb. , you guys are in the nice fridge north


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Answered in the other thread, it's an amateur game and it's about 150MB in size if I recall correctly.

Also, I'm getting tired of winter, I want summer to come already.  Finnish summer is cool though, almost never gets too hot here.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> btw segan and ds, you are both enviable bastards, while im rotting in this texas heat in feb. , you guys are in the nice fridge north


Can't wait for the summer to come, you know. I've been accumulating some undesirable fat on my belly, and it's too cold outside to do some running work-out.


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone have the low-down on Blue Dragon Plus? It got scored pretty well in Nintendo Power (8/10) and Gamertell just gave it an A-. I know this is another Revenant Wings type game but the reviews seem to imply that Blue Dragon Plus is better. It's a direct sequel despite being on the DS so i guess they took inspiration from Square Enix with Dragon Quest 9 on DS. If it indeed is Revenant Wings done right then I can see it being pretty good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2009)

Power Glove said:


> Anyone have the low-down on Blue Dragon Plus? It got scored pretty well in Nintendo Power (8/10) and Gamertell just gave it an A-. I know this is another Revenant Wings type game but the reviews seem to imply that Blue Dragon Plus is better. It's a direct sequel despite being on the DS so i guess they took inspiration from Square Enix with Dragon Quest 9 on DS. If it indeed is Revenant Wings done right then I can see it being pretty good.



I plan on getting it. My friends who bought it in Japan say its a-lot of fun. Great music as well to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

Does the real Blue Dragon game suffer from the same problems the demo had?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

What problems? I didn't like blue dragon much simply cause it felt like a throwaway dragon quest. Meh story, meh dialog, meh battle system. But from a tech point the game was great.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

incase nobody heard PSP port of Persona Revelations is setting to drop


-from what i recall in the czech republic people would be amazed if it gets 90 in the summer, well that happens in Texas too but for different reason 

-i havent expereinced any problem in Blue Dragon during the first 30 -40 minutes


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got my hands on Persona 3, and its really good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

i almost got FES, i went to gamestop and they put PE3 price tag on FES, but when i went to get it hes like we dont got it, boo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to beat FES yet. Just did not find the time . So far the game is a-lot of fun and the voice acting / story with it is interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

I kind of got tired of P3. Maybe I'll pick it back up some time, the fusion thing was fun I suppose. I just dislike the school shit. YAY LET'S MAKE FRIENDS TO BOOST OUR STATS!

Lame as fuck.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2009)

I loved the sim part of persona, it adds a lot of animelike character to the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

The little man "dates" make me wish I was a Persona user and accidentally used a real gun one day to try and call out my Persona.


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I plan on getting it. My friends who bought it in Japan say its a-lot of fun. Great music as well to it.



Uematsu did the music so it's no wonder it's good.


Has anyone been keeping tabs on Demon Souls? I wasn't a fan of Kings Field but supposedly this game is considerably better and it's a surprise hit in Japan, completely selling out. My PS3 is RPG starved so I'm keeping my eye on it from now on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I saw my sister playing Persona 4, it took her like 3 hours to actually get to combat, that was kind of a turn off.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2009)

i saw the preview for demon souls, looks pretty good; although a more obscure looking game that has my interest is a game based on dantes inferno , i think thats the actually title; dont know what the gameplay style is but the premise looks good

-the only thing i ever remeber about playing the persona games is when i played part one, you had to walk around town and i was like wtf okay what do i do and then i quite, but i wasnt playing it seriously, just getting a feel for it


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Yeah I saw my sister playing Persona 4, it took her like 3 hours to actually get to combat, that was kind of a turn off.





There's a fight like 20 minutes into the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I missed it then, because all I saw her doing was alot of talking, inside of the house and such.

I was leaving and coming back though.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Well I missed it then, because all I saw her doing was alot of talking, inside of the house and such.
> 
> I was leaving and coming back though.



How can you not like Persona 4?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVaMDPWUquM[/YOUTUBE]

This is the battle theme. According to my Itunes, I've looped it 432 times.

Also, Chie picture on video is


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> How can you not like Persona 4?


My guess is, it's because Nomura had no part in this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't gotten a chance to play it yet, my ps2 broke shortly after we got it.



Segan said:


> My guess is, it's because Nomura had no part in this.



I actually like the art style of the Megaten games, the Persona characters did seem a little on the short side though.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> My guess is, it's because Nomura had no part in this.





Cute, untill you realise she can kick you so hard you fly away Team Rocket style.

As for short... well they're supposed to be average Japanese highschoolers. I mean..., your average japanese highschooler barely reached my chest.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I actually like the art style of the Megaten games, the Persona characters did seem a little on the short side though.


They are Japanese. As far as I'm aware, the average Japanese tends to be relatively short.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

I meant little to small, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I meant little to small, but it doesn't really matter.



Its called proportions you'd find in the real world.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

^lol, that combined with your sig made me laugh


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Its called proportions you'd find in the real world.


Right.

The proportions seem off.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

i think girls often have really long legs, but also girls usually have shorter arms then guys, so combined it looks werid, but id say she looks normal, very good and normal


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Huh, it does look a tad too short, these arms.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually I meant in gameplay, not the actual art.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

You're talking about proportions of gameplay being off? You're more of a stranger to human tongue than I thought


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> You're talking about proportions of gameplay being off? You're more of a stranger to human tongue than I thought



What?


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> What?


What? You meant they just look too short when you play?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> What? You meant they just look too short when you play?



You got it.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> You got it.


You have no perception 

*hasn't even touched the game yet*


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> You have no perception
> 
> *hasn't even touched the game yet*



Your just jealous of my perfect 20/20 vision.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

it appears her arms are short, but if you stretch them about the fit about give or take, at best maybe her legs are a tad to long, but as my friend says that just means she is at her fertile peak

edit: i actually find this ironic from xeno, last time i checked the kingdom hearts characters have rather disproportionate feet, Sora's got bigger feet than Shaq


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Your just jealous of my perfect 20/20 vision.





Kira U. Masaki said:


> it appears her arms are short, but if you stretch them about the fit about give or take, at best maybe her legs are a tad to long, but as my friend says that just means she is at her fertile peak
> 
> edit: i actually find this ironic from xeno, last time i checked the *kingdom hearts characters have rather disproportionate feet, Sora's got bigger feet than Shaq*


Ha, TAKE THAT!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

this pic has nothing to do with the topic but i just like it so much

apparently orangutans dont like kingdom hearts


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

The last pic is incredibly cute.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Sora is a disney character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

^o boy , ah it must be lonely sitting on the failking throne



i'll highlight the main point here - "He is an original character created by Tetsuya Nomura for the Kingdom Hearts series."


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Sora is a disney character.





Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^o boy , ah it must be lonely sitting on the failking throne
> 
> 
> 
> i'll highlight the main point here - "He is an original character created by Tetsuya Nomura for the Kingdom Hearts series."


*BWAHAHAHAHAHA!*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Sora is a disney character.


Oh jesus...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Sora is a disney character.



Wait, arn't you a big Nomura fan?

Last I checked, Nomura designed Sora.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Wait, arn't you a big Nomura fan?
> 
> Last I checked, Nomura designed Sora.



Every unique thing made for KH is owned by Disney, even though Square made all of that material.

Even me hating Nomura currently notes that


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Are we fussing over how to split a single hair now? ^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

You slice it in half with a pickaxe of course.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

That's way too big and dull. You would best use a guillotine.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

But you may hurt the person ;__;

Gonna need to knock him out first then...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Actually I meant in gameplay, not the actual art.



They aren't, all the characters arms and legs start and end where they should on people. They're the right size compared to stuff like TVs, tables, desks, and so on.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But you may hurt the person ;__;
> 
> Gonna need to knock him out first then...


Anesthetization works, too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Anesthetization works, too.



Or a bop to the head with a hammer


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i think girls often have really long legs, but also girls usually have shorter arms then guys, so combined it looks werid, but id say she looks normal, very good and normal



Huh, I never noticed her legs were that long. In-Game, to me all Characters look the same size (that's why I noticed pretty late that Kanji's at least one head taller than Naoto), I always got confused when Yosuke said that Naoto's size would give away her 'real identity'. 

But that could also be a little 'fault' in design. Ever watched "Special A"?
Man, that Hikari sure has long legs O.O


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Not understanding that Sora was designed with Disney character design in mind? 

Big shoes is trademark to Disney.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Not understanding that Sora was designed with Disney character design in mind?
> 
> Big shoes is trademark to Disney.



And bad for foot fetishism


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm looks like we have a nice crop of atlus stuff coming out
Trump

im mainly looking forward to Robot Taisen
but YS looks good as well
and so does the Class heroes 
Dark Spire might be interesting too


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Now I wish I still had my crappy DS.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 26, 2009)

I still don't like the way the DS remakes of _Ys I & II_ look. If anything, it might bring more fans to the series and maybe make Falcom release their shit overseas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2009)

Class of Heroes and Devil Survivor I look most forward to.

Edit:
Never mind, they are both first person, pass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

well from what little i played of it the rom release looked really shoddy, plus obviously since the translation came from some fan group they might not necessairly have been spot on , but atleast you can play the rom on the dreamcast


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

I never played Ys, I may try a rom of it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 27, 2009)

if you're gonna try Ys I & II, either play the TurboDuo version or the PC version called Ys Complete (need the fan translation for the latter)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

the one thing i like about Ys is that its always the same protagonist , about fucking time, most sequels nowadays no longer do this, but its good do see adol in every game


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 27, 2009)

The newest Ys has a lack of Adol in the main story but that's cause the timeframe of the game doesn't allow for it. All the other Ys take place one after the other for the most part.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone played Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth?

I'm going to get it, watched a youtube video of it, it has terrible voices in it though. :S


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

isnt lenneth just Valkyrie Profiles, i dont have lenneth but i have the original, doubt ill play it anytime soon though; although i do want lenneth but its getting harder to find at gamestop


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Did the original game have VOs?


----------



## Six* (Feb 27, 2009)

It did.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

So the VOs on the psp must the be the originals from the psx game, no wonder they are so bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

ive decided to put Suikoden II and BoF on hold and first finish Blue Dragon, i need to build some rep on xbox anyway.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

I ain't clicking that link.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

i have to say BOF has a wonky system, or maybe its been that long since i played and rpg this old, but even when die, even if you havent saved you keep all your exp and all the newly acquired equipment; that makes things a hell of alot easier


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

BOF? What game is that again?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

lol
Breath of Fire (I) - for the snes, rereleased for the GBA along with BOF II; published by Squaresoft (at least thats what it says at the title screen) developed by Capcom


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah when I played that, it felt really dated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2009)

its not that bad, the graphics are about average for that time period, gameplay is okay


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I actually like the sprites better in BoF, rather then FF actually, but the combat system was meh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2009)

Which should i get

Infinite undiscovered
Last Remnant
Or
Star ocean


----------



## Mr Gold (Feb 28, 2009)

So any new rpg's someone can recommend??


----------



## Six* (Feb 28, 2009)

I suggest Star Ocean 4. 

IMO, Infinite Undiscovery is a very fun game. The only real problem is that the dubbing is poorly done that it really distracts the storytelling. It didn't have anything to with the voices but the way the lipsync is way off and the emotions presented are over the top makes it cheesy. sometimes the character would be nodding with a relax face but the voice would be screaming. 

Last Remnant.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Which should i get
> 
> Infinite undiscovered
> Last Remnant
> ...


IU only if it is ~$20.  I would have regretted purchasing it if it were any more than that.  Played the Last Remnant demo on my PC and the combat system pissed me the fuck off.  Dunno if it was bad, but initial impressions on combat were not good.

If I were to take a guess I would say Star Ocean is the best of that group there, but probably more expensive being as new as it is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd suggest Star Ocean 4, and I've never played any of those 3 360 rpgs.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 28, 2009)

most 360 jrpgs suck ...sad but true

especially last remnant, its horrible. you can probably enjoy it for 15$ though, and even then itd be kinda wasted money

you can look forward to star ocean though i think. reviews werent too bad


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

If you for some reason _must_ purchase Last Remant, get the slightly improved PC version at least.

SO4, Lost Odyssey and Tales of Vesperia seem like the only truly decent JRGPs on the 360 right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> If you for some reason _must_ purchase Last Remant, get the slightly improved PC version at least.
> 
> SO4, Lost Odyssey and Tales of Vesperia seem like the only truly decent JRGPs on the 360 right now.



Enchanted Arms was good to

And my brother Loved Blue dragon


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, lost odyssey as well

edit: forgot, if youre looking for a very cheap decent rpg get eternal sonata. bought it for 5$ used but its on amazon for 10

and its really worth its money


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2009)

wow did the prices just drop recently under my nose i got both Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery for 35 only about a month ago at gamestop

hmm looks like on average - IU is about 24-25 on amazon, LR is 34, and ES xbox 360 is atleast 17 ; remeber you have to add about 4 dollars for amazon prices to include shipping; although i imagine you an luck out on ebay and get it for less

-i wonder whats gonna happen with the PS3 release of Last Remnant , is that still coming out


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope, hopefully they will fix all the problems, and not give us a beta-test like they gave the 360.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 28, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I hope, hopefully they will fix all the problems, and not give us a beta-test like they gave the 360.



Beta test

Wut?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2009)

ill get it either way, though personally i could care less about gameplay mechanic issues as long as there is new content


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Beta test
> 
> Wut?



It has alot of problems.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea i notice that on a few games that have come out, hell fallout 3 i heard it was glitchy at times but i thought that was a load of bull. The game froze on me on at least 3 or 4 occasions. Im like come on here kiddies, your putting out a product that people buy, this isnt some glitchy rom port or homebrew; oh well as long as everything else is good i can overlook a couple of glitches.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2009)

question, ive been wondering about this for a while, since Xbox is an american company are there actually an import games for it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes.


We missed out a great game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2009)

ah ic , i was just wondering cause i know traditionally console makers get video game makers to work for them but i was wondering if it happened in the reverse, so xbox being an american company , it seems kind of werid for them to okay a game that wont even come stateside

sigh lucky japanese if i could get all the imports that i wanted on ps2 alone i would probably double my ps2 collection from 130 to 260 plus; i mean for one thing pretty much every anime gets at least one anime, even some mangas get games, envy


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Beta test
> 
> Wut?



The entire game was a giant two-disc glitch.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 2, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> *most 360 jrpgs suck ...sad but true*
> 
> especially last remnant, its horrible. you can probably enjoy it for 15$ though, and even then itd be kinda wasted money
> 
> you can look forward to star ocean though i think. reviews werent too bad



True, I am curious when the creators are going to step their game up a bit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2009)

^well problem is square is a lazy bitch that nows its name will sell enough games to make even a poor effort profitable

nippon/atlus are always hit or miss, personally i think the majority of the rpgs they make are good, but they are almost always niche in the US, so its a suprise when something like disgaea takes off

mystwalker is a new company so just lost odyssey alone from them is impressive enough

eternal sonata was a respectable go from namco/bandai and to be fair they also released tos2 on wii

i forgot who made enchanted arms

i wonder if we will now see more rpgs published by the console giants, i remeber back in the heyday of the ps1 a lot of the good rpgs were published by scea - star ocean, legend of dragoon, i think the first wild arms, i think grandia as well, etc.; but blue dragon is the first one in a while that i have seen


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah all those anime based games never get brought over.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2009)

i know isnt that bullshit, all we get are crappy fighters from only the biggest cash cows, although atleast to their credit, some of the naruto and bleach games are starting to become more adventure style at least with one turn based naruto game

but for God's sake, do you know how many Tenchi games there are; i imagine they also have angelic layer game, and even some non anime series that we even get here, have games in the series that have not been released here, or maybe released just recently - we didnt get star ocean 1 till just now, and we still dont have a US release of terrinigma or one of my personal favs bahamut lagoon


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2009)

There is a Angelic Layer game, it's for the GBA though, trying to find a rom of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2009)

good luck, even if you find it i doubt it would be translated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2009)

Well im further into Breath of fire, which i have played intermittenly with Gears 2; i must say the first few hours are exteremly boring and hard to play through, not to mention its really tedious gameplaywise as well, but once you reach the point when you finally have 2 permanent members of your crew then the games begins to pick up and get better

one interesting thing i didnt know is that Ryu, is the main character in every game, nia is also in everyone , Capcom pulled a Link and Zelda on us, where they are different incarnations of the same character , although i am not clear if this means they are simply descendants of each other, or if its the same character reincarnated


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I read that thing on wiki, Ryu always has blue hair


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2009)

it didnt dawn on me till i read the wiki article, ive played at least 10 hours of 3 and i knew his name was ryu, but it just kinda fell out of my head; and i figured the blue hair was some kind of mark of being a dragon

although given the fact that there are no dragons in breath of fire dragon quarter, id lean to the reincarnation thing - cause i think the games do follow a single chronological timeline


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2009)

Actually there are dragons in dragon quarter they just don't work the same way as the dragon clan and apparently dragon quarter takes place in another universe entirely.Also VI happens even before I or so we are told.

Here are my thoughts

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think that when Ryu did his whole throw the dragons out of the world thing in VI it only removed most of his power.His desendants had that power aswell and went on to form the dragon clan/brood .


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2009)

Just ordered the Asian version of demon soul with full english text and voices. Hope it's good.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i know isnt that bullshit, all we get are crappy fighters from only the biggest cash cows, although atleast to their credit, some of the naruto and bleach games are starting to become more adventure style at least with one turn based naruto game
> 
> but for God's sake, do you know how many Tenchi games there are; i imagine they also have angelic layer game, and even some non anime series that we even get here, have games in the series that have not been released here, or maybe released just recently - we didnt get star ocean 1 till just now, and we still dont have a US release of terrinigma or one of my personal favs bahamut lagoon



Goddess only knows how much I wanted a localized version of Hokuto No Ken for PS2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

^ah i can never get enough of his line  when hes like follow you should not mess with a houkto shin ken master and then precedes to blow up their heads 

have you heard about sqeenixes buying of Eidos, i personally dont see; there 3 biggest commodities are Tomb Raider - honestly the would have to completely overhaul the look to do anything with this, Hitman - same, and Deus Ex
-they seem to only have experince twice with jrpg - publishing legaia 2, and a spin off dragon warrior game
-their is the soul reaver series, but once again need a complete overhaul

wait so what is the order of the games IV is first? - this is why i dont like prequels, they mess up the numbering


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 5, 2009)

hey guys. im looking for, kinda new (2007-2008), rpg games for Pc.

what do you guys recomend?

thnks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

What kind, western or japanese like?


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 5, 2009)

both. im a fan of japanese rpgs but i dont care right now. western works too.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm paid in a little under 10 hours. Within 24 I hope to be holding a new copy of Disgaea 3 in my hands. 

I've watched the trailer far too many times over the last few days, I can't wait to get the game; haven't played a good tactical RPG since Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 5, 2009)

thnks i'll give some of them a chance.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 5, 2009)

I just bought another RPG for my DS.Dragon Quest:Hand of the heavenly bride.
It's a pretty decent game,although I don't like it as much as Chrono Trigger,It's got it's charms.
I haven't got very far,I'm on the part where Prince Harry gets kidnapped.The music is great and the grapics are spectacular.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2009)

Trading Infinite Undiscovery in so i can get Resident Evil 5 ;( Being forced to start a game over from the start is not awesome.  Still holding on to LO for a while though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yeah? I think I'm gonna replay Tactics Ogre. What do you think about that?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

ah are you taking advantage of the deal to get RE 5 for 20 bucks, ill just wait and rent it now, and then buy it for like 20 bucks a half a year from now

^wasnt someone on this thread that blasted tactics ogre, or was that ogre battle?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

Either way, that person is a retard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

^lol, i think it was tactics ogre, they said not to bother with it, was kinda suprised myself by that comment

sigh BoF is one of those games that trudges along slowly at key points in the game, plus it seems longer then average for a game of this time period; hell ive played almost twenty hours i think maybe somewhat less, and i still dont have my first dragon transformation, and only 3/8 characters

plus it suffers from a great lack of character development, although i think a lot of rpgs do this

BoF III is looking much much better now that im playing the first one, and i thought it was a great to begin with

Im actually kinda looking forward to Dragon Quarter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

BoF 1? That's an awesome game. I especially like the melding system with Karn, or whatever his name was. 

Dragon Quarter... well, I played that for 15 minutes and 10 minutes were the opening cutscenes. Then I shattered the game disc, burned it, buried the melted glob in feces, pissed on the feces, then prayed that hellfire would consume it for eternity.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

yea 1 is the one with karn, although i havent got him yet, thats one of the problems the game is too drawn out - its almost 5ish hours into the game before you even get your second character, you get bo kinda of quick compared to nina, but then another lag, plus the only other character who i want in my group besides nina, the lamia chick , you dont get till way later in the game

well apparently ryu is more talkative in dragon quarter so i am curious to see it, plus besides knocks here and there by a couple of people, ive actually seen game sites like gamespot give it surprisingly good ratings, and it doesnt hurt that it should have the best graphics out of the bof games


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah are you taking advantage of the deal to get RE 5 for 20 bucks, ill just wait and rent it now, and then buy it for like 20 bucks a half a year from now


Yeah it's ultimately a fucking rip off as usual from GameStop, but I've got the two games to get rid of so why not.

Got my boat thing in Lost Odyssey ;3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

^thats cool, i just have never been one to sell games cause i collect as well as play them, plus gamestop is of course screwing you with this deal like you said, but then again it a convience and time thing; sure you could sell inifinte undiscovery for more than twenty bucks along with some other game, but how long would it take, etc. 

but i am excited to play the first coop survival horror that might not suck, obscure just didnt work i think

well time to go back and play some more bof


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't remember having such a long lag like that in BoF but it has been a while, admittedly. It's an awesome game either way.

As for Dragon Quarter... just don't spend too much on it or you'll be sorry. Very sorry. Steal it from somewhere if you can.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

i got it while back for like 4 bucks, but i need it either way to fill out my game collection so it works. 

I dont know i just felt bof iii followed really well and moved at a great clip, until my disc froze and i was out of luck. Im not saying bof is bad but right now its at best in the 7s range, unless it gets significantly better from now on.

but one other thing on the dragon quarter - 3 of my favorite games of all time are not exactly well liked shining tears, suikoden 4 and ephermal fantasia, so i might actually end up liking it 

i guess im just a far more tolerant individual then most


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2009)

I never played Shining Tears what system is it for? and how is it?

This pairng must die.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

its for ps2, and visual i think its near the top - it was done by a well renowned hentai artist, so was Growlanser for that matter, gameplay wise its like some of the shining games like ive heard, hack and slash 

no sir that pairing is the win (btw i had that in my sig earlier but pissed off some mod for having to long a sig, so i removed most of my stuff, but in light of recent events )


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2009)

She will die, she is just alive to say her dieing words. 



> its for ps2, and visual i think its near the top - it was done by a well renowned *hentai artist*, so was Growlanser for that matter, gameplay wise its like some of the shining games like ive heard, hack and slash


Hmmm.

Growlanser was done by a hentai artist?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

yup actually the dude who did growlanser is best known for some work called ragnorock city or something along those lines and i believe there is yuri/lesbian hentai in it



im actually tempted to check that ragnorock myself, although im a bit suprised wiki did not have that pictured taken down as it maybe sexual explicit for some


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh I saw what you mean, amazon allows those kind of pictures to.


----------



## On and On (Mar 6, 2009)

FIRE EMBLEM. pek

I bought _Spectral Force 3_. Don't make the same mistake I did.

Does anyone have any RPGs similar to Fire Emblem?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

Shining Force = Fire Emblem.

Basically.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2009)

Super Robot Wars is kind of like Fire emblem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

Those older Shining Force games are almost identical though, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

^from what ive seen the newer shining games are hack n slash which is nothing like fire emblem

Vandal Hearts is kinda like fire emblem , bahamut lagoon is as well but well you can only find that through roms , id say any strategy game is like that


----------



## Botzu (Mar 9, 2009)

I just finished playing Fallout 3 and im probably going to get a lot of flack for this but...

Am I the only one who was disappointed? I am not going to lie its a really good game... but game of the year? I keep seeing near perfect score all over the place for it.

Imo it was disappointing for the same reason FF12 was disappointing to me. Game had amazingly vast areas to explore, loved the terrain and there was so much to do. Loved the battle system VATS was awsome and exploding peoples heads is always fun. The main story on the other hand was a serious letdown. especially 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The ending. Wtf was that? A little 2 minute reel about. "There was a guy/girl. He lived a good/evil life(based on karma). He died heroicly/cowardly(based on who kills thesmelf at the end). All/most Life goes on(based on whether you used the virus). The end."


. 

For a game that was big on a kind of "make your own destiny" alot of the main plot felt like forced drama. especially the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



way the father died due to radiation, though the other guy that was right there with him didn't die and even shows up later... why dont these people carry rad-away? Not to mention the ending where your main character dies from radiation while my orc radiation resistant friend just stands there going "THIS IS YOUR DESTINY I CANNOT INTERFERE"




Now I really did enjoy the game and if I were to rate it I would say 8/10~. loved the sidequests and exploring but just like FF12 I really had no motivation to go on with the main quest. It was all a matter of "go to x location and talk to y about your father". I just cant understand why this game is being touted as some kind of rpg to end all rpgs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2009)

^what version did you play the xbox version has several DLC, one of which will add to the main storyline, or in other words a new ending, so basically the ending in the current game is non cannon, its even been said so by the creators

-as for your other points welcome to the world of wrpgs, due to their open ended nature they cant possible have nice and tight ending like jrpgs/erpgs, it would take to much effort to create the multidue of endings that would have to be made if the keep their open endness and had solid endings

i believe i rated it around a 9, i too thought the ending was a little flawed, but i was expecting it to begin with, my only main gripe is that sure the sidequests are great, but in exchange for the sidequests the main quests really suffer, hell you could skip half of them

btw anyone needing any game recs can check out my game ratings on my gamespot account - kira masaki


----------



## Botzu (Mar 9, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^what version did you play the xbox version has several DLC, one of which will add to the main storyline, or in other words a new ending, so basically the ending in the current game is non cannon, its even been said so by the creators
> 
> -as for your other points welcome to the world of wrpgs, due to their open ended nature they cant possible have nice and tight ending like jrpgs/erpgs, it would take to much effort to create the multidue of endings that would have to be made if the keep their open endness and had solid endings
> 
> ...


I am playing the PC version.  i do not own either a Xbox 360 or a PS3. Im just bummed that the game ended so abruptly and the main story felt so unfulfilling. Also it only incorporated about 1/100th the map. X.x I ended up with only 2 save files(one way at the begining and one right at the ending)... so unless there is something I am missing I cant save myself at the end(even if I send somebody else to die). Is there DLC for PC that allows you to survive the ending?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2009)

^ i dont know , honestly i thought the dlc were for both pc and xbox; didnt you get operation anchorage

as for saving yourself, two ways - a. send lyons in , she dies you live
b. let the reactor explode, you live

edit: Operation Steel is the third dlc, it hasnt been released yet, itll be a month or two still, but its the one that extends the story

though i agree with you , the dad was kinda cool, plus it was liam neeson's voice, he should have lived


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2009)

Crazy brought this up on another thread, so i ask it here; how important is background music to you, even on the rpg with the best music i end up muting the tv and just opening up the playlist on my computer, or now on the xbox i can just load my mp3s onto the system; i personally find that to be maybe the single least important thing when judging a game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2009)

Background music in a console game must be good. Especially in my RPGs. 

Games on the PC, such as Diablo 2, need no music. I always just pull up something else as you do.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2009)

^nah even with the best music, i tire of it after a while, especially when leveling

btw 

pc port of last remnant set to drop seems to have okay reviews


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Crazy brought this up on another thread, so i ask it here; how important is background music to you, even on the rpg with the best music i end up muting the tv and just opening up the playlist on my computer, or now on the xbox i can just load my mp3s onto the system; i personally find that to be maybe the single least important thing when judging a game



Well, if some Castlevania games are considered RPGs (The new ones are reviewed on RPGFan, is that gives that any flesh) then good music is MANDATORY.

The music captures the scope of the game in a sense, so if a game has a poor design philosophy, you can actually "hear" it in the music.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2009)

Gonna have to try that demo. 

As for leveling up, I guess outside music sources could be used, but I have never used them with a console game. It just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2009)

i cant tell anything from the article though, they made no mention of the flaws in the port, so i dont hold to much promise

man all i have to lay down are my tracks ave maria, moonlight sonata, lux aterna, bach air on g string, and any game soundtrack fall to its knees and begs for my forgiveness

btw i think the achievements on blue dragon are kinda lame, bunch of stupid button mashing or the lousy protect the cart missions, oh well, overall i actually like this game a lot, and look forward to a sequel


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> man all i have to lay down are my tracks ave maria, moonlight sonata, lux aterna, bach air on g string, and any game soundtrack fall to its knees and begs for my forgiveness



You've clearly never played a Castlevania game, I see.

Or Mega Man 2 ;3


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan, your obsession with Castlevania is scary


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, what can I say sir 

A good series must be a good obsession <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2009)

Castlevania is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

A drug best taken at least once a year.

Or in the case of a the lazy who don't want to play all of the canon games in a month, small doses over the span of a year.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You've clearly never played a Castlevania game, I see.
> 
> Or Mega Man 2 ;3



yes , yes i have

you sir have clearly never heard something called, classical music

this is where if i had it , i would have one of those things were its like 
*Classical Music: makes everything better*, and then i would insert a still from a castelvania game

ive played some of symphony, some of the originals, some of chronicles, vampires kiss; and ive played all the mega mans, God the music on those is always terrible

honestly , there are only 3 games that i can think of that have a song that i dont mind hearing over and over again

Soul Caliber - the song that eminem sampled for Hellbound ()

Ocarina of Time - my favorite is the lost woods song - saira's song (), but all of them are pretty good

and finally

Actraiser - forest song ()

edit: honorable mention Mad World, although its not actually in Gears i dont think

whoops make that 4 i completely forgot about this song, Marble Zone from the original sonic () - the piano one in particular very awesome rendition


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, most of my favorite tracks from the series are actually rock-ish tunes, not so much the classic stuff.

So I'd consider this:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> Goofy Titan, your obsession with Castlevania is scary



I concur with his obsession.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2009)

i just like my music to be more somber and serene, almost depressing; not that i have anything against rock music - which works for me in something like a fps , then again im just picturing playing halo with beethoven in the background - awesome

i wouldnt say hes that obsessed, he can obviously find the time for other games like killzone 2, id say obsessed would be if he went around dressed like the character from his sig;


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2009)

the more i play of Blue Dragon the more and more i like it, it really reminds me of FFX, nice graphics, classic turn based gameplay, decent music; lets just say im not struggling to play through it like i am with breath of fire, although i will finish one so i can eventually play the others; i no i played 3 out of order but generally i like to play the sequels in order even when they dont connect storywise


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

I was planning on getting an XBOX 360 here soon, but I can't anymore because I have to fix my car which will cost $600.00. 

Fuck.

Are you playing BoF on an emulator? Just fast forward the battles, it'll go quicker.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2009)

i have my dreamcast, ps2 slim, gamecube, ps3, xbox 360 hooked up; my older system i have stored away, so im playing BOF on the dreamcast 

^man that sucks, the xbox 360 honestly puts the original to shame, im still amazed by difference in game choices between the two; the only thing the original is worth playing for is nuddy dead or alive beach volleyball


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 13, 2009)

Are there any new RPG's for the DS that are out now or coming out soon?!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

^as many as there are stars in the sky, by my count there are at least double digit new rpgs coming to the ds - just check your latest nintendo power


----------



## Botzu (Mar 14, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Are there any new RPG's for the DS that are out now or coming out soon?!


avalon code came out a few days ago, looking forward to valkyrie profile covenant of the plume and Suikoden Tierkreis in 2-3 days.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

Ys Legacy - Recently released

fire emblem shadow dragon - recently released

my world my way - released

dragon warrior - v and iv are released/ vi on the way

blue dragon plus - released

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time 3/20

Pokemon Platinum Version 3/22

The Dark Spire 4/14

Dokapon Journey 

Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier 4/28

Knights in the Nightmare 6/2

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 6/23

Infinite Space 7/7

Sands of Destruction

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 8/31

Phantasy Star Ø 10/1

Steal Princess - unknown


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

though it's not new, chrono trigger just came out for the DS too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

^lol i forgot about that one, basically any rpg from ten plus years ago that nintendo can rehash relatively easily they are releasing; apparently this seems to be a trend in general for the entire company, with this crappy string of gamecube ports with all new wii control and nothing else; basically nintendo has apparently downgraded to Hollywood level and cant come up with anything new


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2009)

Lol @ the butthurt.

Nintendo is the one rehashing all of these RPGs? Re-read your post, dude.

Outside of the GC-ports, they've done original games, and remakes. Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon is the second remake of the original game.

Sure, it fucking sucks ass compared to the SNES remake but it's still good.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 14, 2009)

Dragon Quest:Hand of the heavenly bride is a pretty good RPG for the DS.Great graphics and story


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2009)

Nintendo is always releasing new IPs, and they have a new installment of the Mario & Luigi series coming out. The only company releasing the same games over and over is S-E.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nintendo is always releasing new IPs, and they have a new installment of the Mario & Luigi series coming out. The only company releasing the same games over and over is S-E.



Lol i just bought pikmin and mario tennis. Both the games on GC released on wii able to use Wii mote. Same game, not even a sequel to either


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes crazy that is true but its nothing compared to Capcom and Square. Nintendo has alot more new IP's than those companies which is what mystic is pointing out. 

I will admit Nintendo did come out and say that they will port stuff from the GC to the Wii that will make sense with the better controls. I mean I would not mind Metriod prime 1 and 2 porting over.


----------



## Mr Gold (Mar 14, 2009)

Man these days I been passing the time playing Battle of Olympus, and hacks of the Legend of Zelda. Does anyone have any retro RPG's they could recommend?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2009)

how retro do you want to go? 15 years +? 

Crystalis (NES) is a great rpg

try out Super Mario RPG legend of the Seven stars for SNES  as well.


----------



## Mr Gold (Mar 14, 2009)

I have played and simply adore Super Mario RPG!!  reps for mentioning it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

i see the nintendo loyalists are in full bloom today 

look nintendo is fail -

they still have yet to release a new zelda on the wii - pretty much their best franchise

they killed the Mario rpg franchise - with super paper Mario - this really pissed me off

the last game that nintendo themselves released on the wii that actually impressed me was the launch title corruption

honestly the only thing saving their ass is all this love they getting from companies like capcom - whose about to release umberalla chrnoicles 2 featuring the man of myth and legend leon S. Kennedy; and suprise suprise they are rehashing resident evil zero and remake
nippon - who for some unknown reason is rereleasing phantom brave on the wii

-nintendo is just content to sit there and do nothing, still patting themselves on the back at how easy it was to impress the simple minded masses who are enthralled with the wii mote 

not counting the psp, i cant think of any game on ps3 or xbox that is rerelease of an older generation system game, not that there maybe one or two; but when a noticeable percentage of your game library is filled with re"whatever you want to call them", thats really sad

mario rpg is great though, but its important to note the name on the title screen - square soft


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2009)

We already know you have an anti-Nintendo opinion and agenda, as you've bitched about them before.

It's even obvious when you fanned the fires by bitching about them almost out of thin air, earlier.


----------



## Mr Gold (Mar 14, 2009)

I am not trying to be mean but Nintendo releases too many kiddy games I am an adult now and I like playing mostly M rated games. And Nintendo hasn't impressed me at all PERIOD. I still like them though but not enough to purchase a wii. I will probably get them because of Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles but other that I am happy with my PS3 because of Disgaea.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried out Phantasy Star Portable for the PSP? I've just been curious how it is before I decide whether or not to buy it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

^looks nice, but i think its still around 40 , too steep for a portable game imo

lol silly goofy; i consider the super nintendo to be the third greatest system of all time; and in fact i really really like the gamecube, my first 2 systems were the snes, and 64
-nintendo games i approve of, or games appearing on nintendo systems
Majora's Mask - Top 10
Windwaker - top 25
Ocarina - top 50
Link - top 50
metroid prime - top 50
super mario rpg - top 25
donkey kong country 2 - top 50
super mario 3 - top 50
slew of snes rpgs
shadows of the empire - top 25
goldeneye - top 100
fighters destiny - top 50
resident evil 4 (originally on the gamecube) - top 25
Remake - top 25
evolution worlds - technically a dreamcast amalgamation but its top 50
etc. etc.

-i just personally think the whole wii thing is a smack in the face to any gamer with a little common sense; and that recently they have been declining ; i mean hey i hated xbox but love the 360; and i give flack to the ps3 for its game selection (its fucking terrible) so far but atleast the system itself is impressive - so overall i would like to say i am a fair man and criticize or praise everyone fairly

- if anybody is being a little unreasonable its a certain someone who turns a blind eye, because o say i dont know the first 3 castlevania games were all released on the nes, not to mention castlevania support on every nintendo system except the gamecube, and especially hefty castlevania support on the ds - i think i see a pattern here
-and here i though SSJ3 was the most diehard supporter

all that fun talk aside both spectral force 3 and operation darkness have been dropped to 19.99 new at gamestop, hopefully if i find them both used tomorrow i can take advantage the buy 2 get one free, i dont suspect they are particularly good but atleast operation looks a little promising


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the last game that nintendo themselves released on the wii that actually impressed me was the launch title corruption





MP3 came out after launch. They've also released Brawl, Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, Fire Emblem, and Wario Land since then. They have Sin and Punishment 2, along with a new Zelda title lined up.

The Mario rpg series continues on the DS.


SE on the other hand has re-released Final Fantasy 1 and 2 at least five times in the past ten years.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

i pointed out that i cant stand super paper mario, ive always thought the smash brother games were ungodly overrated - the only thing that made melee worth anything is that Marth was in it

- forgot about the fire emblem game, but corruption came out fairly early on didnt? 

whats sin and punishment 2 - sounds interesting 

btw i know they released phantom hour glass but that was imo just another douche move on their part how can they release the sequel to maybe the second best zelda on a friggin handheld

honestly i bought my ds about a year and a half ago; ive maybe played enough to need to charge the battery one time

that being said Square Enix has gotten rather pathetic as well you are right on that end, not only FF1 and 2, but how many times are they gonna release ff 4, its not even that good despite what crazy will say, not to mention a lot of their recent offering have been less than stellar, doing a multi system ff (initial release), buying edios , releasing the DW games but on the DS, samething with chrono trigger, and the new vp game; jesus, i settle for these games being at least on the wii, but putting them on the ds essentially forces my hand to play them on that crappy tiny screen - you telling me the mighty square enix couldnt have released chrono trigger on the wii for 39.99 - i think the wii is crap , but at least its a console, which i plan to get eventually

but all square has to do is put out one Star Ocean 4 , FF13, and people will overlook all of their other misgivings


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 15, 2009)

I still wonder why they don't remake 7, it is so much in their face, it could be such a cash cow, why square why.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i see the nintendo loyalists are in full bloom today
> 
> look nintendo is fail -
> 
> ...


Yeah super paper mario will never compare to mario RPG... As much of a nintendo fan boy as I used to be in the SNES days they have equally disappointed me in the rpg selection console after console afterwards.

Though I cant say im not looking forward to Dragon Quest 10,Arc rise fantasia and *muramasa*(and hoping fragile comes over).

Also its only a matter of time before a zelda comes out .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I still wonder why they don't remake 7, it is so much in their face, it could be such a cash cow, why square why.



thats the question, you can check the remkae thread to see if anyone has answers, but who knows, it looks like they have put some effort into it already and it would rake in dough

yea the zelda is a matter of time, although im curious as to what route they go, i know a lot of friends who played twilight princess and although they said it was good it was a big let down; they thought finally a new enemy besides ganon, and then it taking place roughly in the middle of the timeline


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I still wonder why they don't remake 7, it is so much in their face, it could be such a cash cow, why square why.



You start off with 1 and work your way up.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I still wonder why they don't remake 7, it is so much in their face, it could be such a cash cow, why square why.



Their talented teams are currently busy doing XIII and Versus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I still wonder why they don't remake 7, it is so much in their face, it could be such a cash cow, why square why.



Because it wouldn't make as much money as people pretend it would.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 15, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Their talented teams are currently busy doing XIII and Versus.



Using the term "talented" loosely for Versus, yeah?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

^i have feeling versus is gonna be a disaster like castlevania judgment; action/rpg games dont really translate well into fighters , unless its a capcom vs game and they just happen to throw in some rpg characters


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i have feeling versus is gonna be a disaster like castlevania judgment; action/rpg games dont really translate well into fighters , unless its a capcom vs game and they just happen to throw in some rpg characters



Good thing Versus isn't a fighting game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 15, 2009)

Judgment was a fighting game based off of a action/platforming/action-RPG series.

Versus XIII is a action RPG, based off of nothing.

It doesn't scream failure as loudly.

Sure, the failure of Takeshi Obata is on the same level as Tetsuya Nomura, but that's about it. Versus will PROBABLY have a better soundtrack than Judgment, as all of the music in that game was outsourced, and pretty bland.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 15, 2009)

So that means Obata doesn't fail at all. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> You start off with 1 and work your way up.



1-6 have all been remade, so where is the announcement of the 7 remake?


----------



## tgre (Mar 15, 2009)

Hurr durr do I call a Fire Emblem discussion onto this most sacred of threads?

Just started Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword on my old (but oh so brilliant) GBA.

Already played for about 4h straight and I'm upto Chapter 16x on Eliwood's route.

XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 15, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So that means Obata doesn't fail at all.



...What?

Obata's awful rendition of the God of Gods, Trevor Belmont:


Ayami Kojima's fucking awesome rendition of Trevor:


Which one looks like a manly fucking man who was the first person to kill Dracula? 

WHY THE FUCK MUST TREVOR HAVE LIKE, 6 BELTS ON HIS CHEST ARMOR AKJH;KSD


----------



## tgre (Mar 15, 2009)

The first guy looks like a sex slave


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 15, 2009)

Cause belts are sexy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

wait a minute i thought it was a fighter, what the hell is the point of calling ff13 versus; goofy is right, that makes no sense essentially they are releasing a game that should be called ff14 at the same time as 13, and then some genius decided to call it versus; look the whole ff7 movie, spinoff things was nice, but it was kinda of one time thing, now doing all these spinoff type things with 13; apparently theres also a psp game; square is completely killing ff if it already hadnt with all the port and remakes

sigh FF used to be a somebody one time long ago, now its just a lousy drugged up whore


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 16, 2009)

I really wish VII would bite the dust already, go whore other installments Squeenix, maybe a prequel of X with Jecht being the main


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 16, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> a prequel of X with Jecht being the main



I would play that. 

Jecht is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I really wish VII would bite the dust already, go whore other installments Squeenix, maybe a prequel of X with Jecht being the main


 I'd play either a spin-off, sequel, or prequel to the following:

Final Fantasy IV, V, or VI
Seiken Densetsu III
Tactics Ogre (I believe they have had the team for a while now)
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

^yes another chrono game , jeez the Chrono Break is probably the second behind only FF7 remake , as something that has been whispered for a while and is seemigly desirable but has yet to come to the surface

i think FF 6 could look very sick as a remake, its often the dark horse in the best ff game discussion, but please no more ff4

what about earthbound, there hasnt been a stateside release of any of the other games in the series


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd play either a spin-off, sequel, or prequel to the following:
> 
> Final Fantasy IV, V, or VI
> Seiken Densetsu III
> ...



There was a sequel for IV................


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

There's a sequel for IV? 

As for Earthbound, I'd probably play a new one, but I am a bit hesitant. I was playing the 3rd one on GBA for a while, but I just didn't get into it.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah there is but for now it's Japan only.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

The final chapter thing sounds interesting, specifically this:



> The party continues on to encounter four crystals, each containing one of the Four Fiends from _,_ namely Lich, Marilith, Kraken and Tiamat. Four more crystals contain , ,  and  from the final dungeon () of _Final Fantasy II_. Shortly after, four dark cystals containing the four sub-bosses of the  from  (The 2-Headed Dragon, Echidna, Cerberus and Ahriman). The party next encounters  and  from , followed by Phantom Train and  from . Omega and Shinryuu from , and Ultima Weapon and Deathgaze from  are available as optional bosses, as well.
> The Party soon encounters the Maiden, who


 
Although I'm sure the game isn't that great. 

Still, cell phones?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2009)

And Wii, apparently.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

im not a fan of the cellphone games, i dont use the music or camera phone feature much, but if i ever am in a position to play a game on the cell ill just play it on the ds or psp

i need to get Lost planet out of the way so i can go back to blue dragon and bof ; btw there is a proper blue dragon sequel announced right?, something for the xbox 360?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 17, 2009)

Sequels to big games should never be on a cell phone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2009)

Or the Wii.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Or the Wii.



lol, this of course made me laugh, 

did anybody read the article on gamespot about companies telling sony to lower the price on the ps3; of course in their typical dick fashion sony said no problems here, i have a feeling the ps3 rpgs releases might have already hit a high point with news like this:amazed


----------



## Stalin (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm playing rogue galaxy right nows. Its pretty good. But my complaont is that the bosss are so hard that you have to constantly heal to win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 17, 2009)

When have you ever not had to constantly heal to win against bosses in rpgs?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 17, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't worry, the bosses in Rogue Galaxy become ridiculously easy later.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2009)

well to be fair kingdom hearts is a fluke exception because you can setup donald into a mode where he just auto heals but his magic doesnt go down, although it doesnt help on solo boss fights like sep. and ice titan ;

just got mass effect today for a pretty good deal, so i have to stick it into the queue


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2009)

finished lost planet (not bad overall 8/10); so i gave mass effect a test run

good God, this game has a pretty steep learning curve imo, especially for a role playing game

first of all, the enemies are fairly tough, you need head shots pretty much, and the little exploding guys do a crap load of damage

the weapons are pretty bad at least at the start

the menu is terrible, easily the worst menu ive seen on a game

and where in God's name is healing, somehow my character lost 2/3 of his life in like a second, and now i cant seem to find healing anywhere

that being said, i dont hold this against the game, the story looks really promising, plus i like the some of customizable features so far, no if only i could figure out how to use those glowing looking powers


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2009)

Menu isn't bad, it's simple really once you get use to it. Though the battle system might be a bit hard for someone who isn't use to a third person shooter. But it works very well IMO as a third person action rpg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2009)

So, who has picked up the new Valkyrie Profile or Suikoden game for the DS?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2009)

i pre-ordered suikoden on amazon. Haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2009)

funny thing was i just played gears and lost planet back to back so i didnt think it was that werid i just had problems with the health

i still havent got lenneth yet, so it will be a while before i get plume, honestly the last game i bought brand new was FF12 collectors edition, and we saw how that turned out, its hit or miss but its my experience 90 percent of the time games are like ff12 and will be dirt cheap later, only ten percent of the time do you have disgaea , nocturne


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Segan (Mar 19, 2009)

This picture just strangely reminded of Won Sul from Shin Angyo Onshi for some reason.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2009)

^Only a good thing. I like the art alot and seems more mature just from it.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2009)

Bigger version 

I'm intrigued.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

I am probably picking up either Suikoden or Valkyrie Profile this weekend. With the mixed reviews I've heard about VP, I'll probably lean toward Suikoden.


----------



## Segan (Mar 19, 2009)

They both get mixed reviews. And I wouldn't trust magazine reviews, for that matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't trust magazine reviews. We all know they don't know what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd say get VP, but seeing as that's my all-time favorite and I've never played Suikoden (except for IV, which I traded for Xenosaga within a day).


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 19, 2009)

Xenosaga doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2009)

hmm the picture is quite interesting and Mist Walker has been kinda dormant for a while now, should be interesting 

xenosaga one was awesome but people dont care for the long cutscenes, which i actually like, i think some were around 20 minutes

btw - a little video showing some upcoming atlus preorder items
Dark Spire looks rather interesting with the artwork


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 19, 2009)

The cutscene arguement has always been silly, if you want to skip them, the game wasn't right for you in the first place.

Like with MGS4.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2009)

i like the cutscenes cause they really break it up, even the best rpg can get tedious at some points, but throwing in those cuts scenes lets you take a break, plus they were actually well done 

xeno did you play through 3, is there ever more background given on Chaos, hes my fav character


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2009)

Xenosaga cutscenes sucked, that's why no one liked the games. Not cause there long cutscenes, which they are, but they sucked unlike MGS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2009)

^tomato tomatoe, i thought they were good

i did not realize how long a game fallout was, i had to go back and delete my saves today, about 100 of them each between 3-8 mb, and my last save file was at about 55 hours, i think that almost as much as i have spent on all other wrpg combined or maybe more


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2009)

bunch of suikoden material , videos and screenshots


----------



## Botzu (Mar 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't worry, the bosses in Rogue Galaxy become ridiculously easy later.


Urgh... the bosses in that game made me rage pretty hard. The one where you are 1v1 as deego vs the guy with the machine gun for instance.... honestly that was just ridiculous.

Also I just picked up suikoden and vp today ;D too bad I haven't had any time to play them yet.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 21, 2009)

just got suikodon for the ds today. gotta beat disgaea hour of darkness first though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 21, 2009)

i was about to play Left 4 Dead, and then i found out the copy i rented from blockbuster had several rings cut into around the edge, ie it didnt work

o well at least  i scored a copy of the world ends with you for relatively cheap


----------



## Botzu (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok im a few hours into suikoden tierkreis. The voice work does grow on you but its real rough at the start... sounds like they got the entire cast of teen titans and avatar. Which isn't completely bad. Though the main character sounds like speed race(ie. he talks atleast 2x faster than anyone else on screen).

Honestly though im surprised at how good this game is. It is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

now have you played the other suikoden games or is this your first

and if its a positive answer to the first one, how is it compared to the rest of the series


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2009)

Two friends of mine (both Suikoden fans) played Tierkreis and said it's horrible. :/


----------



## Mr Gold (Mar 22, 2009)

I have never played Suikoden before is it good?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

i imagine alot of people are not gonna like the new one, because its not really a suikoden game, it doesnt take place in the suikoden time continuity as is basically a spinoff


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Did they go into it thinking it was going to be like the previous Suikodens? I wouldn't be surprised if that is the case. My copy is going to be here in a few hours and I can hardly wait to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks for the link.



i imagine so no matter how much they / the company say its not like the other games, people tend not to believe this kinda of stuff till they play the actually game


----------



## Botzu (Mar 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> now have you played the other suikoden games or is this your first
> 
> and if its a positive answer to the first one, how is it compared to the rest of the series


Ive only played suikoden 1 and that was a long time ago. I wouldn't be able to compare the games, though for somebody like me who didn't know what to expect I think its really good so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

personally i think it can be good, but i must admit ill probably have a small bias against it myself for using the Suikoden name, hopefully it sells really well , that and chrono cross

and shortly they announce Chrono Break and SUikoden 6


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 23, 2009)

My favorites are Kingdom Hearts and Paper Mario
these are great RPGs


----------



## masterriku (Mar 23, 2009)

I might as well ask you before the maulers get their fangs into you what do you mind giving a list of the RPGS you've played?


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 24, 2009)

there are diferences with the new suikoden.

like: only 4 party members instead of 6.
      no more strategic battles (army vs army)
      no more duels.
      runes replaced by stars something.
      pretty much generic magic 
      can't upgrade weapons.
      easy game is easy.

but its a cool game if you want an epic rpg. im enjoying it.

also. im buying the last renmant for Pc. is it worth or even posible playing it without a joystick?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2009)

I am also going to, eh, acquire Last Remnant on the PC. 

I have myself a joystick.


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 24, 2009)

well, yeah. maybe buying is not the right word :ho


----------



## Six* (Mar 24, 2009)

Suikoden Tierkreis is great. 

And that's coming from an Uber suikoden fan like me. I've played Suikoden 1-5 + Tactics.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 25, 2009)

Six said:


> Suikoden Tierkreis is great.
> 
> And that's coming from an Uber suikoden fan like me. I've played Suikoden 1-5 + Tactics.



i'm glad to hear that. I've played all of them besides III and loved them. I don't really care about the game fitting into the suikoden world, i just want it to be a quality game.


----------



## Six* (Mar 25, 2009)

Nakor said:


> i'm glad to hear that. I've played all of them besides III and loved them. I don't really care about the game fitting into the suikoden world, i just want it to be a quality game.


Yeah, and I'll be honest and say I didn't expect anything from the game at first but I got really hooked when i started playing. It was really good. 

My Pros & Cons if you're interested:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pros:


An intriguing and well-written story. (It starts out simple then turns awesome soon after.)
GREAT characters.
great voice acting. (heck, you could even read at the back of the casing: "Experience the rich story with vibrant voice acting.")
Most cutscenes are voiced. 
Tons of places to go and do.
Battles are fun.

Cons:

A little too easy. (the difficulty ain't that high.)
Not really Suikoden but Suikoden. 
Not really a con but there is more story than gameplay. (well this is an RPG, so duh.)

As much as I wanna praise the game, I held back and only said the above. xD



-------------

Btw, play SuikoIII.  

It's my second fave Suikoden after II...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

Agreed. Play Suikoden III or you're not worthy of calling yourself a Suikoden fan.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I really need to play III. I'll have to find it used at gamestop i guess.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 31, 2009)

finally started Golden Sun, i like the graphics a lot on it

also picked up a couple of eclectic rpgs like Naval COmmander Warship Gunner, and Fallout: brotherhood of steel, and a sealed copy of pokemon recuse dungeon red for 5 bucks at the toys r us clerance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Toys R Us, eh? 

I'm still contemplating the idea of buying Valkryie Profile's DS entry over just finding the right save option in No&GBA.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

yea every now and then you can get a really good deal like that at one of their clearance although i would say its just something that falls into your lap and not something you should expect

ill wait for suikoden and vp till they drop to atleast 20

hey question i was looking at dead rising wiki page , it said it had rpg elements, what exactly , i played for a little bit but thought it was a pretty lousy game so i stopped

and lets just say after reading game informer im excited about the rpg hyrid Bioshock 2, huzzah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

Forget Bioshock 2, what about Bioshock? Is it worth it? I mean, how much of an RPG could it really be?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

RPG are by far my favorite and only game genre i play except for a few exception like bioshock; bioshock is probably now in my top 15 games of all time, maybe top ten, and is the only other game beside Gran Turismo 3 thats in that list and not an rpg; its that good

id say bioshock has enough elements to be called at least a semi rpg, its similar to fallout i think


----------



## Six* (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's RPGamer's review of Suikoden Tierkries. 



They gave it a 4/5. They gave Story and Visuals perfect 5's and not so much for the battle system.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

i like the one on one , im indifferent to the army battle though; but how can you have a suikoden game without runes, blasphemy; this game really should be called something else, but i dont think it would pull in as many without the suikoden name; although how much pull that name has is debateable considering none of the games have gone greatest hits

although i do suspect suikoden III might be around the mark


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll have to try this Suikoden entry for myself  before I make any judgement calls. I'm not attached to the war battles or the runes to any extent, so I don't really care.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

im not saying its bad , i also have to wait to play it; but i mean runes are one of the most core elements of suikoden


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2009)

True, but depending on what they're replaced with I wouldn't really care. I always use the same runes anyway, it gets repetitive.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

^yea i end up using only a couple of runes as well, i mean its not that hard to replace, you just change rune to magic and there you go


----------



## Six* (Apr 2, 2009)

Well there are no Runes, but there is magic in the game...  

It's called "Mark of the Stars". So when you cast a spell, there's a runic symbol that pops up just like runes.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been playing the new suikoden. I'm alittle over 15 hours into the game. I really like the story and graphics are good. I enjoy the cutscenes.  The battle system is OK. I don't like random battles much anymore, and to me suikoden always had alot of random battles. the whole magic thing is OK to me since i was never attached to the whole rune thing. 

Weren't only so many Suikoden copies made for each game? Like konami only produces so many, so after a while they get kind of hard to find.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

yea that was part of the problem 
1 is fairly rare
2 is rare, but the value is more due to demand
3 was rare, and the game turned out to be surpisingly popular, but for some reason they had no greatest hits release; however 
4 was printed in mass qunatities , not being as good as its predecssor , sales did not do so well; same with tactics
5 is again like 3, due to 4, they printed less, but it was suprisingly popular again

we shall see what happens when 6 is finally annouced


----------



## Botzu (Apr 2, 2009)

:] Woo I just moved into a new house today~. was looking around some of the packed up boxes and found about 30~ issues of nintendo power(issues 40-70~). 



> id say bioshock has enough elements to be called at least a semi rpg, its similar to fallout i think


I was looking into getting bioshock since everyone seems to be saying how good it is. What makes it stand out from other fps games?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

bioshock has probably one of the best stories to come along in a while; the atmosphere of the game is superb and along with dead space is one of the truly creepiest games since perhaps the first resident evil

plus its not new but it does a good job at adding a "magic" to go with weapons , which has become more common in fps but hasnt been done as well as this

and of course it has the rpg elements ala fallout: level up weapons, level up your character through different ways as well - the camera version is kinda unique 

and of course dont forget the big daddy, instant icon


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 2, 2009)

^I don't think bioshock is RPG is it?  It's story and atmosphere is superior to most RPG's, but the RPG elements are minimal.

But yes Bioshock does have an awesome story.  Reading some of those diaries were sickening at times.  At first the enemies were creepy and psychotic but hearing, "but I'm lonely" 100 times get's annoying.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

well bioshock is a spiritual successor of system shock, gameplay one of the things they kept, and system shock is generally called an action/horror role playing game : 


and if you read this one 


it says its a fps with rpg elements which is what i said

i think the story is too good to just group it with other fps


----------



## Botzu (Apr 3, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well bioshock is a spiritual successor of system shock, gameplay one of the things they kept, and system shock is generally called an action/horror role playing game :
> 
> 
> and if you read this one
> ...


:] very nice. I am picking up a 360 soon and I will have to add that to the list of games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2009)

yea i played it on ps3 first, but i just borrowed a friends 360 copy and i will take another spin through it. 

Honestly its the first game in a long time that i have had the desire to replay it almost right away. 

Yea getting a 360 is a good idea. 

Although curious news, apparently Tales of Vesperia may makes its way to the ps3.

Btw whats up with cross edge, i almost could have sworn the US release was supposed to be in March?


----------



## Six* (Apr 3, 2009)

^Not may, it's already confirmed. 

It's gonna come out with a new character... a pirate girl. 

What could make Vesperia better is if they include the Japanese voices.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2009)

^yea , but the US release is not confirmed , although knowing their track record i dont know what to think because quite a few of the tales games never made it stateside

and yes i like the option to have originally voice track, at least make a DLC like Naruto did with Rise of ninja


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia is coming to the ps3?

Now I have no reason to care for the 360 anymore.


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2009)

It's coming to PS3 Japan, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2009)

What's cross edge?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Cross Edge? Isn't that the game with all the Dark Stalkers, Nippon Ichi, I think maybe Capcom characters in it? That game looks awesome.


----------



## Six* (Apr 3, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea , but the US release is not confirmed , although knowing their track record i dont know what to think because quite a few of the tales games never made it stateside
> 
> and yes i like the option to have originally voice track, at least make a DLC like Naruto did with Rise of ninja


Well that is true... like how ToS PS2 never made it in NA... but things now are differrent and PS3 is lacking RPGs and ToV is just what it needs. 

And if ToV, being such a long game, fit in one disc for the 360, i think will have no problems having 2 voice tracks in one bluray disc, so it might not even need to be DLC for it to have japanese voices.

They should also add more costumes and accesories too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2009)

@crazy and co. , yea cross edge is the strategy game with characters like morrigane, and disgaea and phantom brave characters

6 is right though, so far all the other rpgs from 360 or most of them made it here, so its possible with this; although i still want the steelbox limited edition


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> It's coming to PS3 Japan, right?



If it only comes to japan, I will import.

Region free.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2009)

^lol to bad its in Japanese only in that case, unless a. you can speak it or b. find a script


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish I lived in Japan. 

Has anyone played Jade Cocoon 2? I saw it for 7.99 and thought about getting it, but I hesitated. I played the first one for a while and it was alright, I think, I can't remember.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

i havent played either yet, i picked up the first because ghibili did the artwork on it, but i hear the second one is actually better, plus its on 7.99

im sure youve blown money on worse stuff


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

I have made a few undesirable purchases... I'd rather not name them out of shame.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

lol i have made some bad ones myself, luckily enough half of them i got rid of , and the other half are necessary for my rpg collection so they dont sting that much ie Guardians Crusade, this is a terrible game

but honestly i would say go for it 

the gamespot review as well as the users reviews are quite positive

and on a horror note , the new silent hill game for the wii is also coming to the PS2 huzzah and the psp

this should show how sad the wii is, that its contemporaries (atleast capabilitywise minus the mote) are the ps2 (last gen) and psp (hand held )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2009)

Six said:


> Well that is true... like how ToS PS2 never made it in NA...



Blame Sony of America for most PS2 Tales games not coming here, but mainly Nintendo for ToS.

So, I've decided to not even juggle RPGs, as I never ever complete them *points to The Last Turdment and Lost Odyssey*, so I shall try something new.

I've started to play Valkyria Chronicles and fuuuuuuuuck it's awesome ;___;

Chapter 7 was super hard though..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2009)

^yea i try not to juggle any games, even though im doing it know, but its really bad for rpgs, because if you take to long a break you are like wtf when you come back


----------



## Six* (Apr 6, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I've started to play Valkyria Chronicles and fuuuuuuuuck it's awesome ;___;
> 
> Chapter 7 was super hard though..


I know! Epic boss battle! 

Took me 3 full-tries and multiple save-loads to win it. 

It's amazing how you needed to fully utilize each character's abilities and take advantage of their teamwork to win the chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2009)

just some updates on cross edge 

apparently its been pushed back to may, either that or i mistook may for march originally


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

Since I have not been really to gun hoe on consoles as of late (re5 was such a disappointment for me) I started playing my hand helds again. am I backed up on RPGs on the DS sheesh! so many! PSP going to start up monster hunter again as well with the buddies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2009)

will you be picking anything up at the gamespot sale.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I lived in Japan.
> 
> Has anyone played Jade Cocoon 2? I saw it for 7.99 and thought about getting it, but I hesitated. I played the first one for a while and it was alright, I think, I can't remember.



I have, I enjoyed it quite a bit, I wish I still had it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2009)

^lucky for you its very cheap and generally easy to find in gamestop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

So it's good, eh? I'll get it this weekend. 

7.99 is a good price for a video game. You'd be wrong not to buy it again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> will you be picking anything up at the gamespot sale.



I plan on getting Golden Sun 1 and 2 there (thank god they still have them). Plus some other titles as well for the handhelds.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2009)

what! they still have gameboy advanced games, as in complete or cart only; id be stupefied if they still had them complete; i heard you can get a free guitar if you get the aerosmith for 10 bucks so i might get that; and then i will wait till the end of the sale when they cut the price again and get valkyria chronicles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

What Gamespot sale?


----------



## Migooki (Apr 7, 2009)

World of Warcraft
Gears of War
D.Q
Halo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What Gamespot sale?



every year, around summertime gamestop selects several titles and takes off 50 percent off of their new prices, because these games are supposedly new; sometimes you can get a good deal like last year they had odin sphere bl for around 15, but some of the other ones are questionable 15 bucks for ff3


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

I need money for that sale. 

I still need to find The Bouncer for my Nomura collection.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I need money fot that sale.
> 
> I still need to find The Bouncer for my Nomura collection.



..Wha...

Oh forget it, you'd probably find travesties like The Bouncer, Musashi: Samurai Legend, and Dirge of Cerberus to be good games because Nomura has his ugly art all over them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

Musashi is kind of fun though.



Goofy Titan said:


> ..Wha...
> 
> Oh forget it, you'd probably find travesties like The Bouncer, Musashi: Samurai Legend, and Dirge of Cerberus to be good games because *Nomura has his ugly art all over them*.





> Nomura collection.


----------



## Segan (Apr 8, 2009)

How is Echoes of Time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2009)

I have The Bouncer. I bought it for 4 bucks or something and I still feel I was ripped off.

It's one of the worst games I've ever played.


I'll sell it to you for $30.00.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Wha...
> 
> Oh forget it, you'd probably find travesties like The Bouncer, Musashi: Samurai Legend, and *Dirge of Cerberus *to be good games because Nomura has his ugly art all over them.



Don't remind of the 10 hours I squandered on that AVGN bait level game


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 8, 2009)

argh...I would have to say Neverwinter Nights ( thought i don't play the game story but i play player made modules, witch are far superior in story and scope) and KOTOR are my favorite rpgs...argh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 8, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Don't remind of the 10 hours I squandered on that AVGN bait level game



I've done worse. I've played the Japanese version, which was even clunkier, had less content, and the gunplay was so terrible it made the Chicken Little FPS mode in KH II look like fucking Half-Life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2009)

I've never played KOTOR but have been relatively interested in it since it gets a lot of buzz.

What if you don't really care for Star Wars?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 8, 2009)

I have bouncer, its not that hard to get ever gamestop has it for about 4 bucks minus discount

im story its not that bad a game, its a decent final fight / double dragons style game with better art design; id say its only real flaw is that this genre always has weak stories and this is no exception, but you also must remeber this was a ps2 launch title as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't remember it being even fun as a beat-em-up, but maybe I didn't give it a fair shake. I recall a horrible control system.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never played KOTOR but have been relatively interested in it since it gets a lot of buzz.
> 
> What if you don't really care for Star Wars?



KOTOR is real good. Never played the second one myself though. It shouldn't matter much if you don't care for Star Wars. It's just better if you do like Star Wars.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

You have to at least like futuristic settings if not Star Wars.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2009)

i mean when i played i wasnt expecting much, i mainly got it for my collection, but after playing it i was pleasantly suprised

if i play any star wars game anytime soon it will have to be force unleashed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2009)

gasp reading a book, im like in the middle of 3 books currently but i really dont read unless its on a plane or at the airport, so it may be a whiles yet till i finish anyone of them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't read a full book for over a year. I am currently reading one by Stephen King but it is very slow going as I only read it on the crapper--where all reading should take place, according to my Uncle Brad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2009)

i like king, i like the dark tower series, but i mean theres no point to reading when games and anime are so much better, plus my english proficiency is high enough that i dont have to read to improve on it


----------



## Botzu (Apr 10, 2009)

I hated Jade cocoon... such bad controls and my game bugged up at one point in the game and I was unable to complete it. sigh~

If anybody is interested dell is selling Xbox 360's pro for 249.99 for a limited time ;D its a really nice deal(I ended up returning the one i recently bought for a full refund to take part in the deal... now i have 300 something in store credit)

Also I picked up and beat bioshock over the last 2 days  very addicting game. Only downer I had with the game was the lack of bosses and the final boss was really nothing special. Though It is easily my favorite FPS game now and I thought the story and atmosphere was everything it was hyped to be. simply amazing!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 10, 2009)

^but its ghibli art design, that alone excuses all flaws ; but to be fair i hear the second is better than the first, and i want to say they revamped something

at your second point i bought my pro before christmas for the same price free shipping from home depot  of all places

try him on the insane or hard mode, especially with no vita chambers; well insane mode is only on the ps3 version, so i guess hard on xbox; yea i too am a big fan of bosses, although my single most important thing for a game to have , which obviously can really only be done well in rpgs, is optional bosses; i always love when games like ff throw in these ridiculous monsters that the more hardcore fans get to play

yea bioshock is probably tops for me in the department as well, well back to assassin's creed


----------



## Quagles (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking for some NDS RPG's, but really have no idea what to pick up. Currently playing through Broken Sword, but that is more of a adventure game, and recently finished Phoenix wright series. Not necessarily looking for something similar but just some RPGs, cause only one's I've actually played on it would be I think FF:TA2 which I loved, and I just barely played The World Ends With You.

So suggestions? I see that a new FFC has been released lately, and Suikoden Tierkries and Valkyrie Profile, (liked the one on the ps2) any of them might be worth picking up?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^but its ghibli art design, that alone excuses all flaws ; but to be fair i hear the second is better than the first, and i want to say they revamped something
> 
> at your second point i bought my pro before christmas for the same price free shipping from home depot of all places
> 
> ...


 I'm going to get the game this weekend (JC2) so I'll be the judge of that. I did play the first one, just not at much length.

As for KotOR... I'll never understand the attraction of WRPGs.


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2009)

@Quagles:

Definitely pick up Suikoden:Tierkries.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 10, 2009)

^^how can you not like Fallout 3, the power armour alone makes it worth 

oh and just a heads up to all, in the gamestop sale there was a rumor going around and i have confirmed it as fact, at least on the 360 , if you get the 10 dollar guitar hero aerosmith, you get a free new wired guitar, any way you slice it thats a good deal


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

Wish I liked Guitar Hero.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

come on man its only 10 bucks, this is one of those items that i happen to like, but even it if it wasnt, this is one of those deals too sweet to pass up, but i would like it more if it had game or anime muisc/themes instead, sigh they probably have that in japan


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

pass, I don't even like DDR.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 11, 2009)

Just started up ar tonelico 2 ;D its really good so far but im only about 2 hours in.

I was looking into picking some games up at the gamestop sale. Any recommendations?

I was looking into all the essential collections for ps2. dmc, re and mgs.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys should try portal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> You guys should try portal.



Is that even an RPG?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SiRyx_hrRI&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

The video isn't done to mock such a claim, but it is a warning message to all that haven't played Portal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 11, 2009)

I own Portal yet have not played it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

@boz id get valkyria chronicles, who knows when it will be cheaper than 30 bucks, FES for 20 is alright 

portal is not an rpg in my opinion, its basically a puzzle game, from what ive seen, my roommates played it often, you have to create or use portals to get from one goal to the other

@aizen have you tried gitaroo man


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes I have, I found it boring.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't own a ps3 yet so valkyria chronicles is a no  but yeah I have already finished portal and FES.

I think I will just pick up all the essential collections for ps2 since I am behind the times when it comes to every other genre(never played a metal gear solid or resident evil before ).

I also picked up beyond good and evil but that is only an rpg if you call zelda an rpg


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

^is that the one with the chick using the camera

well theres really not much this year beyond the ones ive already mentioned other than the final fantasys on psp and ff3

id get the metal gear one but i have yet to see it, id also like to pick up the devil may cry one


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone heard anything about this game called Demigod, im not usually a fan of the rts games, but this one looks good


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2009)

Who knows, apparently practically all RTS games this year were ultimately just disappointing.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^*is that the one with the chick using the camera*
> 
> well theres really not much this year beyond the ones ive already mentioned other than the final fantasys on psp and ff3
> 
> id get the metal gear one but i have yet to see it, id also like to pick up the devil may cry one


yes its the game about the chick with the camera =P. At least that's about as much as I know so far considering the story

Black Sigil is released on the 14th lsx008871
Reminds me of secret of mana with the game play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2009)

looks interesting but im falling behind on the ds rpgs, they are coming out way to fast


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I remember seeing Black Sigil on RPGamer or somewhere. It also reminded me of SoM right away. It looks like a must-get to me, but I have been wrongly plenty of times in the past, to my dismay.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2009)

^indeed many rpgs lure me in with eye candy and then suck to high heaven, but oh well, what doesnt kill


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, the DS is particularly hit or miss in that regard.

But, Jade Cocoon 2, on the other hand, is a fun game so far. I like these kinds of games. The story is shitty and nearly non-existent, but there's a lot of stuff to do and power up. I'm addicted to leveling shit up.  It's a surprise I hate MMOs so much.


----------



## Segan (Apr 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, the DS is particularly hit or miss in that regard.
> 
> But, Jade Cocoon 2, on the other hand, is a fun game so far. I like these kinds of games. The story is shitty and nearly non-existent, but there's a lot of stuff to do and power up. I'm addicted to leveling shit up.  *It's a surprise I hate MMOs so much.*


Maybe you're not so much into socializing via online games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> Maybe you're not so much into socializing via online games?


 That's partially true. I hate talking to people in Warcraft III, but I liked the team aspect in Diablo 2.

I think it's just the style of gameplay. MMOs are too slow and boring to me. I don't want to spend 20 minutes trying to figure out how to kill a level 2 beetle then walk 50 miles to buy a health potion.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2009)

I just finished playing Suikoden Tierkreis on the DS. it was pretty decent. i did not recruit everyone and finished the game in about 30 hours. final battle wasn't too tough either. was around level 60 when I beat the game. I enjoyed all the other suikoden games more than this one. 

will probably start up FFIV for the DS next. I never played it before.

that black sigil game looks pretty cool. i may pick that up next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

Send me your copy of Suikoden Tierkreis.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know whats up with me but im in a RPG rampage,

it started with the second star ocean on the PSP,

today I bought persona 4

and just a hour ago i bought the first star ocean.

and now im looking for persona 3 >_>

Wtf people, I can see myself buying star ocean 4 on launchdate


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

I can sell you my copy of Persona 3. I gave up on it because I took a vacation.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can sell you my copy of Persona 3. I gave up on it because I took a vacation.



I cant do anything with american games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have FES, which, I guess, given your definition, is regular.
> 
> Once it crosses the border it's legally unAmerican.



it wont play on my ps3 xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 14, 2009)

The Answer was boring as hell anyway


----------



## Sindri (Apr 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't know whats up with me but im in a RPG rampage,
> 
> it started with the second star ocean on the PSP,
> 
> ...



I don't know if you've already tried but try looking on play.com i got Persona 3 and FES on there pretty cheap PAL versions of course


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have FES, which, I guess, given your definition, is regular.
> 
> Once it crosses the border it's legally unAmerican.



no sir you are wrong , i consider FES a different game on its own, but everytime you say Persona 3 special edition its been my experince that most people think that refers to FES , it does not

The first game released was Persona 3 special edition with artbook and case
-its also available as a standalone, which may or may not be the special edition with the missing items

and then you have FES, FES is not a regular edition but neither do i consider it to be Persona 3 straight up, so i would never call it persona 3 unless i quantified it by saying Persona 3: FES


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

It has the regular game in it though.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 15, 2009)

Persona 3 sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

It is pretty good. It gets kind of boring though, I think, just going up the tower and getting stuff--which I normally rather enjoy. I can't remember if you can or can't turn off all the battle effects, but if you can't that might be why I didn't feel compelled to pick it back up after vacation.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

P3 FES vs. P4?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

lol at crazy, i wasnt implicating you just a general trend that i noticed, 
you see ^ byakuya has the right idea P3 Fes

im also curious about the 3 vs 4 debate, they both seem to have in general positive reviews

im also curious about opinions on the radiou game/ upcoming games


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets talk about Lost Odyssey. What do the people here on NF think of the game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

^i believe the roughly general consensus by those who have played it is that its one of the better if not best xbox rpg

btw, woot got brand new disgaea ds for 15 bucks at best buy, they also had first departure for the same price, alas i did not have the money for that one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

Save up? 

After getting a job and rolling in money the idea of saving for things escapes me. Usually it's a "should I spend 80 bucks this week, or is that ridiculous?". I usually chose the latter, resulting in a lot of saved up money and no fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

^im currently applying to go to Accounting school for a masters, alas i have no job at the moment, otherwise id spending many fold more than what i do now


----------



## Stalin (Apr 15, 2009)

I have no job and just spend my money on used games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm such a moocher.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, the DS is particularly hit or miss in that regard.
> 
> But, Jade Cocoon 2, on the other hand, is a fun game so far. I like these kinds of games. The story is shitty and nearly non-existent, but there's a lot of stuff to do and power up. I'm addicted to leveling shit up.  It's a surprise I hate MMOs so much.



Glad to hear you like it, it's just like Pokemon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I have no job and just spend my money on used games.



i do the same, but every now and then i spend it on used games of value (DMC 4 signed, Tactics Ogre, Suikoden II, etc. )

i have around 340 games in my collection, 90 percent of which are rpg
about 110 on ps1 (id say the only real games of note that im missing are elemental gearbolt, vanguard assassin's, and dragon seed) and 130 on ps2
maybe like 40 on the gamecube, not to mention the new systems and the old systems

plus i have around 700 anime dvds and another 200 films on dvd

so as you can see i stretch my dollar but i can only do so much , but if i get into the program this year or next, i should be set in accounting, i can put off a year or so some of the stuff

and ultimately i imagine the Star Ocean First Departure will be available for a reasonable price on ebay


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of media you have. Any pictures of your room? I imagine it must be a pain to organize so many dvds and games.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2009)

tales of vesperia and the lost odessy are real good rpg games


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Wow that's a lot of media you have. Any pictures of your room? I imagine it must be a pain to organize so many dvds and games.



i can upload some pics, later right now im reorganizing after a few edition, i still havent had a chance to incorporate the stuff i got on my NC trip, but as far as my games go you can get a list on gamespot, although the only flaw of that site is that you cannot distinguish between different varations and you cant put up multiple copies (for instance i have 2 copies of tales of destiny, 3 of legend of dragoon, 2 of documents of metal gear solid etc.)

lol, i actually like organizing my stuff alas my beloved dvdspot kicked the bucket thanks to cnet so the current dvd program i use does not allow me to post my dvd collection unless you pay 30 bucks for a  membership


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i do the same, but every now and then i spend it on used games of value (DMC 4 signed, Tactics Ogre, Suikoden II, etc. )
> 
> i have around 340 games in my collection, 90 percent of which are rpg
> about 110 on ps1 (id say the only real games of note that im missing are elemental gearbolt, vanguard assassin's, and dragon seed) and 130 on ps2
> ...



I'm jealous. 

Dragon Seed.

One of my favorites, do you have Unholy War?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

well since im bored: 

.hack rebirth
.hack infection
.hack mutation
.hack outbreak
.hack quarantine 
actraiser
alundra
alundra 2
ape escape 
ar tonelico I collector's edition
arc the lad collection
arc the lad end of darkness
arc the lad twilight of the spirits
assassin's creed altair's chronicles
atelier iris 2 azoth of destiny
atelier iris eternal mana
azure dreams 
baiten kaitos 
beyond the beyond
bioshock (ps3)
black stone magic and steel 
blood will tell
blue dragon 
boktai sun is in your hands
bouncer
brave fencer musashi
brave story new traveler
breath of fire III x 2
breath of fire IV
breath of fire dragon quarter
brigandine 
capcom fighting evolution
castlevania double pack x 2
castlevania curse of darkness (ps2)
castlevania symphony of the night greatest hits
castlevania the dracula x chronicles 
chaos legion
children of mana
chocobo racing
chocobo's dungeon 2
chrono cross
civilization II
cooking mama
cubivore survival of the fittest
culdcept 
D (pc)
dance dance revolution disney mix
dance dance revolution supernova
dark cloud
dark cloud 2
dead or alive exterme beach volleyball 
devil may cry x 2
devil may cry 3 (original release not special edition gh copy, nor the rerelease in the bundle)
devil may cry 4 (ps3 - one of a 100 copies signed by game producer Kobayashi)
diablo (ps1) - i also have it on pc/and diablo 2, and the the expansion
dino crisis 
dirge of cerberus 
disgaea 2
disgaea ds
disgaea hour of darkness (one is a sealed original copy with the sony sticker that wasnt on the rerelease )
documents of metal gear solid 2 x 2
donkey country snes
donkey country 2
donkey kong country 3
dragon ball gt final bout - but ladies this is the original bandai release, the game still sucks though
dragon quest VIII x 2
dragon valor
dragon warrior VII
Drawn to Life
dual hearts
ehrgeiz 
elder scrolls oblivion (ps3)
enchanted arms (ps3)
ephermeral fantasia 
eternal eyes
eternal sonata (xbox 360)
evergrace
evolution dreamcast
evolution worlds 
fable 2 disc version
fallout brotherhood of steel (ps2)
fatal frame (ps2)
fatal frame II directors cut (xbox 360)
faxandu got it from a friend old nes game
fighters destiny
final fantasy anthology x 2 , one gh one black label
final fantasy chronicles x 2 , one gh one black label
final fantasy IX
final fantasy origins x 2
final fantasy tactics x 2, one gh one black label - although i have the black label case twice so if some one has a greatest hits case i would trade
final fantasy tacitcs the war of the lions
final fantasy VII x 2, one black label, one rare greatest hits mispring of sepihroth
final fantasy VIII x2 , one gh one black label 
final fantasy x
final fantasy x2
final fantasy XII collectors edition 
final fantasy crystal chronicles (w gameboy link cable)
fire emblem path of raidance 
fire emblem the sacred stones 
folklore
front mission - super famicom
front mission 3 x 2
front mission 4
fullmetal alchemist and the broken angel

thats the first part i have to spilt the list 
i will list the strategy guides at the end


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

and the saga continues

galerians 
galerians ash
god of war
golden sun
golden sun the lost age
grafitti kingdom
gran turismo
gran turismo 2 x 2, one gh one black label
gran turismo 3 x 2, one not for resale red cover, the other regular black label
gran turismo 4
grandia
grandia 2 (ps2)
grandia exterme
the granstream saga
grimgrimorie
growlanser generations x 2 , one deluxe set, one disc only
guardians crusade
guilty gear x2
guitar hero aerosmith
gunbird 2
gurumin a monstrous adventure 
halo 2 collectors edition
halo 3 legendary edition
halo x 2, not for resale game of year copy, not for resale original (employees only)
harvest moon ds
harvest moon a wonderful life
harvest moon a wonderful life special edition
harvest moon another wonderful life
harvest moon back to nature
harvest moon boy and girl
harvest moon magical melody
hoshigmai ruining blue earth (ps1)
illusion of gaia
infinite undiscovery
innocent life a futuristic harvest moon special edition
inyasha the secret of the curse mask limited edition
jet set raido future 
jade cocoon 2
jade cocoon
jet force gemini 
kartia
the king of fighters o2/03
kingdom hearts x 2, black label , gh
kingdom hearts II
koudelka 
kuon
la pucelle tactics 
the last remnant
legend of dragoon x 3, sealed gh, opened gh, black label
lgend of legaia x 2
legend of mana
the legend of zelda collectors edition 4 games on gamecube
the legend of zelda link to the past snes
legend of zelda link the the past gba
legend of zelda 4 swords
Legend of zelda majoras mask gold edition
legend of zelda ocarina of time
legend of zelda windwaker/masterquest - yes this is real contains both games in one set
lost kingdoms 
lost kingdoms II
lost planet colonies edition
love hina totsuzen no engeji happening
lufia and the fortress of doom
lufia the legend returns
lufia the ruins of lore
lunar 2 complete (ps1)
lunar dragon song
lunar silver star story complete (ps1)
lunar silver star story fan art edition signed on the plastic by vic ireland
lupin the 3rd threasure of the sorcerere king
......


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

next batch

ms saga new dawn
magic pengal the quest for color
magical starsign promo copy
magna carta tears of blood
makai kingdom 
maken x
mana khemia limited edition with the figurine (1000 copies)
mario tennis
marvel vs capcom dreamcast
marvel vs capcom 2 (ps2)
mass effect
master of monsters disciples of gaia
medal of honor
medal of honor frontline greatest hit
medal of honor rising sun greatest hit
medal of honor underground
mega man legends 2
metal gear acid
metal gear solid (ps1)
metal gear solid 2 sons of liberty
metal gear solid 2 substance (ps2- the original rare release)
metal gear snaker eater
metal gear subsistence limited edition - yeah the one with the red box
metal gear solid vr missions x 2
metal gear solid twin snakes
metal saga
metal slug 4 and 5 (xbox)
metriod prime x 2 - one with demo , one without
the misadventures of tron bonne
moblie suit gundam federation vs zeon
moblie suit gundam journey to jaburo
monster hunter
monster rancher advance 2
motorstrom came with system never played it
musashi samurai legend
naruto clash of ninja
naruto uzumaki chronicles 
naval ops commander
nightmer creatures n64
the nightmare of druaga 
ninety nine nights
ninja assualt
odin sphere
ogre battle the march of the black queen (ps1)
okage 
orphen scion of sorcery
paper mario
paper mario thousand year door
parasite eve
persona
persona 2 eternal punishment
persona 2 innocent sin
phantasmagoria (pc)
phantasy star online dreamcast
phantasy star episode I and II gamecube, i also have plus
phantasy star online episode III
phantasy star universe (360)
phantasy star universe (ps2)
phantom brave special edition
phoenix wright ace attorney
phoenix wright ace attorney justice for all
pikmin 2
popolocrois
pokemon blue
pokemon mystery dungeon red rescue team
pokemon yellow pikachu
power stone 
power stone 2
professor layton and the curious village
project justice
rpg maker 
rpg maker II
rpg maker III
radiata stories 
ranma 1/2 hard battle
resident evil (ps1)
resident evil gamecube
resident evil 2 n64
resident evil 2 platinum (pc)
resident evil 2 dreamcast
resident evil 4 gamecube red tin with art cell
resident evil code veronica x (ps2)
resistance fall of man
rhapsodya a musical adventure (ps1)
robot alchemic drive
rogue galaxy 
roller coaster tycoon xbox
romance of the three kingdoms II snes
snk vs capcom cad fither ds
saga frontier x 2
saga frontier 2
saiyuki journey west
samurai shodown V
seven samurai 20xx
shadow hearts promo copy
shadow hearts covenant
shadow madness x2
shadow tower
shadow of destiny
shadow of the colossus
shaman king power of spirits
shin megami tensei devil summoner
shin megami tensei dds 1 collectors edition
shin megami tensei dds 2
shin megami tensei nocturen limited collectors edition
shining force exa
shining force II
shining Tears
shining wind with ost
shining in the darkness
silent 2
silent hill 2 restless dreams
silent hill 3
siren
skies of arcadia 
skies of arcadia legends
sonic adventures 2 - birthday edition
sonic rush
spy fiction 
star fox 64
star ocean the second story (ps1)
star ocean till the end of time
star wars dark forces
star wars rogue squadron
star wars shadows of the empire
stella deus the gate of eternity
street fighter alpha 3
street fighter alpha anthology
street fighter anniversary collection
suikoden
suikoden II
suikoden III
suikoden IV
suikoden V
suikoden tactics 
summon night swordcraft story
summon night swordcraft story 2
super mario rpg 
super mario world 
super mario world 2
super smash bros.
sword of mana

almost done


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

tactics ogre (ps1)
tales of destiny x 2
tales of destiny II
tales of legendia
tales of phantasia
tales of symphonia x 2
tenchi muyo ryoukouki gokuraku
thousand arms - also have the bounus cd you had to send in for
threads of fate
time crisis II
time stalkers
tokobot plus
tomba
top shop 
trace memory
trauma center second opinion 
trauma center
unison
unlimited saga - ugh
vagrant story x 2
valkryie profile (ps1)
valkryie profile II silmeria
vampire night
vandal hearts
vandal hearts II
WTF
wild arms 2
wild arms 
wild arms 3
wizardry tale fo the forsaken land
the world ends with you
xenogears 
xenosaga
xenosaga 2 x 2
xenosaga III with holo cover
Ys ark of the napishtim
yugioh forbidden memories premium editon sealed with cards 
and finally 
zone of enders


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

i also have the following strategy guides
grandia 
gran turimso II
halo 3
mass effect
tales of symphonia
castlevania potrait of ruin
chrono cross
final fantasy tactics original release
final fantasy x
ogre battle 64
shining tears
okage
metal gear handbook
metal gear 2 substance - rarer ps2 version
metal gear solid 3
dragon quest viii 
fire emblem path of raidance 
phantasy star episode III
star ocean till the end of time
xenosaga
zone of enders
disgaea 2
lunar silver stary stor saturn
lunar silver star story sealed ps1 offical relase also signed by vic
and then i have various promos


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

and in case anyone is wondering all except for maybe one game is complete on that list, and only the one listed as gh are gh , all others are original releases


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

That's alot.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 16, 2009)

Golden Sun.

Best RPG I?ve ever played.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

I bet you have beaten less then half.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

lawlz thats probably true , but i also have a lot of old games that i no longer have that i beat so it evens out

o and i completely forget my single other nes game dragon warrior I, its a forgetable one

ill post some pics later when i organize it all, and if anyone wants pics of anything specific let me know


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't consider the Castlevania games to be RPGs, but <3 for support.

I can't even start to name mine, as I have games all over the fucking place


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Glad to hear you like it, it's just like Pokemon.


 Pokemon? 

How dare you mention that game.


As for Castlevania games not being RPGs, I only like RPGs and I like Castlevania. Explain that.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 16, 2009)

ehh what joo talkin bout pokemans  is awesome boi and dun you forget it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pokemon?
> 
> How dare you mention that game.
> 
> ...


What? Pokemon red and blue were great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> That's alot.



you should see peoples list who played games since NES days. 



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Golden Sun.
> 
> Best RPG I?ve ever played.



Golden Sun, I hope they make a Golden Sun 3 for DS that would be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe Pokemon games are fun, I don't know, I've never been able to swallow my manly pride enough to play any of them. 

I've played games since the Atari days, but I don't have a huge collection. My list of games I've played and beat would be enormous, however.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 16, 2009)

lol I had an Atari 2600 in lieu of an NES before I got a Super Nintendo as a kid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

That's sad. Our family got the Atari, then the NES, then the Genesis and SNES (my brother got the Genesis and I got the SNES on Christmas one year--sucker), then the Turbo Graphics 16, then the PS1, then the N64, then the Gamecube (which was never really played, lol), then the PS2.

Of course there were the Gameboys, GBAs, and the NDS. I think the Amiga was in there somewhere, too.

I was also fortunate enough to have a friend with the original Sega Master System and a Power Glove, so I wasn't missing out. 

I think the only consoles I never really played were the weird Atari/Sega ones (Jaguar, Saturn), the experimental NEO-GEO console, and the Dreamcast. And, of course, all the current gen shit.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 16, 2009)

The current gen has some good games, I love the internal memory card feature of the ps3. I've played games since the ps1 days. I've always been a sony console boy, but I do play nintendo handhelds.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 16, 2009)

on what platform was star ocean 3?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 16, 2009)

Should I get valkryie chronicles, I've heard excellent things about it around here.


----------



## Sindri (Apr 16, 2009)

Star Ocean 3 was on the PS2 it's a fun game although if you know how you can abuse the battle system something rotten.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 16, 2009)

Sindri said:


> Star Ocean 3 was on the PS2 it's a fun game although if you know how you can abuse the battle system something rotten.


Star Ocean 3... I thought the game was pretty good. I saw my brother beat it and spoiled myself on the ending and never finished it though. I probably would have came back to the game but The ending was just so bad that I lost interest. 30 minutes long and it was all philosophical jargon. I even looked up all the other endings and none of them were satisfying either. So that thoroughly disappointed me.

I started playing ar tonelico 2 recently. I must say I am only 3-4 hours in but it feels like they took ar tonelico 1 and just threw in alot of really annoying tedium to the battle system. For instance the block timing system is negative amounts of fun. Though I think it is too soon to judge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

Block timing? :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

Star ocean 3. Ps2 - Two DVDs. Great battle system, good voice actors, not so good story = average. Sadly =/ I was so pumped after playing SO2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

I really enjoyed SO3. I didn't pay too much attention to the story. The battle system was good enough to make it a decent game, much like Grandia Xtreme.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you should see peoples list who played games since NES days.
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Sun, I hope they make a Golden Sun 3 for DS that would be awesome.



yea i agree with this, i didnt start to collect till later, but honestly cart games dont interest me much , because from a logistic standpoint it both hard to find them complete and in good condition, hard to keep them in that condition once you have them, plus im not terribly a big fan of the snes, there are only a handful of games that i probably want like ff and dw 2,3,4


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

well valkryia chronicles is 30 now at the game day sale, so i guess if you plan to play it soon then get it , its a reasonable price


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 16, 2009)

I just started playing Suikoden II recently, to see if it was worth the praise it gets by some people. I'm a bit skeptic yet, although I'm only on chapter 2, after the hero and jowy got their main runes. I'm not sure I like the main characters background that much.. but we'll see.... 

A lot of characters to chose from, which is always a good thing, a lot of variety.. But the characterization is bottom as a consquence of this-_- I find myself not giving a shit for most of them^^

Battle system is ok, I'm looking forward to more of the large scale battles, I've only had one at the fort so far. Which was lost due to plot purposes so

Not really relevant to the game overall, but I found myself loving the music and atmosphere in the opening ''movie'' although it's not really impressive CGI. I can watch it over and over again^^

Also, Nanami is annoying.. grow up<_<


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2009)

Svenno said:


> A lot of characters to chose from, which is always a good thing, a lot of variety.. But the characterization is bottom as a consquence of this-_- I find myself not giving a shit for most of them^^


I take it you've never played a suikoden game before. All suikoden games give you 108 people to recruit and play as. that's part of the plot, 108 stars of destiny...



> Also, Nanami is annoying.. grow up<_<


I always thought Nanami was annoying too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's sad. Our family got the Atari, then the NES, then the Genesis and SNES (my brother got the Genesis and I got the SNES on Christmas one year--sucker), then the Turbo Graphics 16, then the PS1, then the N64, then the Gamecube (which was never really played, lol), then the PS2.
> 
> Of course there were the Gameboys, GBAs, and the NDS. I think the Amiga was in there somewhere, too.
> 
> ...



lawlz actually my brother got this, it was his first system
i have genesis
snes
n64
gamecube
original gameboy the gray one
ds
dreamcast
ps1
ps2
ps2 slim
ps3
xbox 360

the one system i really want is a saturn


----------



## Six* (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone played Avalon Code? How was it?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

^my point on the ds games that seem to have no end, i know of this game buts its another one of those i just happen to see accidentally in the store


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

I played since the beginning Nes days, then I was about 3-4 when Nes came out, and played lots of Mario.

I also had a genesis and Turbo grafix 16,  Bonk.

I've lost my collection of old games though.

My first rpgs were Final Fantasy Mystic quest, Final Fantasy 3(6), Pokemon, and Mario rpg.

I had the old Sonic games, I always found them to be terrible compared to Mario, Wario, Kirby, and Earth Worm Jim.


----------



## Altron (Apr 16, 2009)

what do you guys think of Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core? I got a PSP recently and was recommended in my thread to get it.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Block timing? :S


every time the enemy attacks there is a little bar on your character and you have to time it for when the enemies attack hits you. If you fail then then your reyvatail gets owned. This is extremely difficult when there are multiple enemies attacking at once and many enemies have attacks that hit multiple times. Plus you have to protect 2 reyvatails at once in this game instead of 1. Which is kinda silly because only one reyvatail can cast a spell at once.



> the one system i really want is a saturn



saturn is actually the only older system that I still play. It really is worth it if you can find it. guardian heroes and power stone are my favorite games to play when I have friends over. It just never gets old!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

hmm my first rpg i cant even remeber that i guess it was something on the snes, might have been mario rpg


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Altron said:


> what do you guys think of Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core? I got a PSP recently and was recommended in my thread to get it.



Get it if you liked FF7 or KH, if you didn't don't

That's my input.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

Just beat Valkyria Chronicles, and have now gone to Infinite Undiscovery.

HOLY SHIT IU HAS SOME OF THE MOST BORING, ANNOYING, AND UNLIKEABLE CHARACTERS EVER.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 17, 2009)

Well it _is_ a Tri-ace RPG.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes but it's like..FUCK.

At least Valkyrie Profile and the Star Ocean games have had one single interesting character. Everyone here either has a bug up their ass, or is just downright annoying.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 17, 2009)

They (usually) make fun battle systems though, so just ignore every single other aspect of their games and you'll be fine.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

How can I? I am playing this off the heels of a game that incorporated both good gameplay and interesting characters. 

Seriously..why the fuck are there scenes missing voices? Is it set to surround sound or is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 17, 2009)

Going to shit like IU after a fantastic game like Valkyria Chronicles must be a mood killer.

I just bought the new missions for Valkyria Chronicles yesterday and will be enjoying some quality time with it again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yes, at least the game is colorful.

I constantly feel like I'm lost, thanks to the game having a map system that fills up as you roam, and it doesn't fill up in chunks like in the Castlevania games.

You literally have to scale the corners of rooms in order for the map to fill up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

So was Star Ocean 4 worth the wait? 

I may get a 360 again just so I can play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2009)

Sigh Goofy has really high standards

to me as long as theres atleast one female character of pleasant apperance, i am satisified 

a quick google search


im satisfied 

honestly i think people often use extreme terms too loosely , the dont like several aspects in what is an okay game , and are quick to say shit and crap; im guilty of this two, but honestly the only rpg game from genesis/snes up that i can truly say is so poorly made to merit this is unlimited saga - which is lackluster in every cateogory down the board; at least infinite discovery is visually appealing, see above


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 17, 2009)

Your life must be really empty. Even I'm not that pathetic.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2009)

IU wasn't that bad. I liked it alot for a fun battle system and interesting story/characters. Design was also pretty cool for most of the characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Your life must be really empty. Even I'm not that pathetic.



no im just more reasonable and less critical, one could make the argument that all games are nothing more than a waste of time and that a game that one calls a masterpiece is ludicrous; and they would call you pathetic for moving around some pixel on a screen to accomplish nothing - but honestly if i was bothered so much by every insult the internet would be the last place i go

besides, i just give every game with those kind of characters a chance, they might end up not being up to my standards, but few will really merit the title crap just like few will merit the title masterpiece


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Sigh Goofy has really high standards
> 
> to me as long as theres atleast one female character of pleasant apperance, i am satisified
> 
> ...



Yeah, she may look nice, but she has as much personality as a wall. So far in the game, she just shows up and powers up an enemy, making him into a boss. That's it. There have been better female villains in RPG's.

Really, do you want me to nitpick every character so far in the game? Because I can.

Capell - Main character, he bitches all of the time about not wanting to fight, and fights anyway.
Sigmund - Probably the only decent character out of the current party.
Aya - What an annoying bitch. She is constantly being rude and mean to Capell, and not even in a comical manner. It's like I would expect him to reply "stop being a bitch" but he takes the bitching in the ass.
Edward - Once again, another annoying character. The same rules apply to him, and the only redeeming factor is that he sounds a lot like Richter Belmont.
THOSE TWO FUCKING KIDS - Parom and Porom ripoffs, with demonic vibes. I hope they get killed off.
Edward - Typical noble friend who constantly touches his glasses. I've seen this type of character done better, like in Fire Emblem 7.


Nobody else so far is worth mentioning. The only strong aspect so far is that it's really colorful, despite areas feel like mazes due to the copy/paste design and terrible map system.

I also dig how you can make parties of other teams and sometimes have them fight with you, even though they move like they have AI from Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

^hey its cool you may be right with this one, i wont play it anytime soon but it might honestly be that bad, im just saying in general people tend overbash stuff
-for instance pretty much every bad movie i see, is the worst of all time until the next one


assassin's creed is killing with these nitpick achievements i want to move on to something else, but its hard to skip achievements that are that easy

somebody mentioned on another thread that they thought odin sphere was bad, i was kinda suprised because even rpg bashing Game Informer made it a game a of the month, anyone here play it


----------



## Botzu (Apr 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> somebody mentioned on another thread that they thought odin sphere was bad, i was kinda suprised because even rpg bashing Game Informer made it a game a of the month, *anyone here play it*


Odin's sphere is honestly one of the best rpgs on the ps2. some of the bashing is legit though. It can get laggy and slow down when there is a lot of enemies or projectiles on the screen or during certain attacks. Though the story is top notch as well as the artwork and battle system. I would definitely recommend Odin's sphere.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

well it only has elements at best, but who cares, over at gamespot they have an 11 minute long interview with the creators on bioshock 2, you get a lot more details about the game


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2009)

Valkryia chronilces so far isn't bads far.'ve only complteted the first two chapters. At first I thought it was going to be a federeation vs. empire story but then I realize  its more of a war story than a save the world story. But seriously ,what the fuck is up with evil empires in fantasy ficiton?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

some review scores i caught on some ds rpgs from nintendo power

steal princess 6/10
dark spire 5/10

nothing in particular stood out


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2009)

Now I see, the story of Valkriya chronicles is supposed to mirror world war 2.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 19, 2009)

^No  shit.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2009)

I"m on chapter 4, its okay so fa,r pretty good battle system. I like it a lot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 19, 2009)

Prepare to fucking rage at Chapter 7.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 19, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> So was Star Ocean 4 worth the wait?
> 
> I may get a 360 again just so I can play it.



It's pretty good, I'm liking it more than SO3 and SO1 so far. I keep getting side tracked by other games though.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 19, 2009)

I truly suck at the minigame ''Whack-a-mole'' in Suikoden II ^^ 
Hard mode when the holes start rotating is too much for me...
Can't be fucked to reassign the keys on the emulator either.. And the items aren't THAT good, well perhaps from Hard and Impossible. I don't know yet


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2009)

Should I get an Xbox 360?

I ask that in here because my favorite types of games are RPGs, so I'd be getting it specifically to play RPGs, with maybe some fps every so often.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 19, 2009)

Is Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice any good?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 19, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Is Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice any good?



It's the best of the three, it warranted my PS3 purchase

@ Nakor: both the PS3 and 360 would do given your tastes


----------



## Nakor (Apr 19, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> @ Nakor: both the PS3 and 360 would do given your tastes



besides disgaea, what rpgs are available on the ps3?

it seems like there are several quality rpgs already out for the 360.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2009)

heads up

apparently next sunday there will be a sale at best buy games 10 bucks each
among that is
infinite undiscovery
operation darkness <-- i want this 
silent hill homecoming and a few
others

it was posted first at CAG

^enchanted arms, eternal sonata, valkyria chronicles, folklore, Fallout 3, but in the coming months i think more games are coming out most notably Cross Edge


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 19, 2009)

Nakor said:


> besides disgaea, what rpgs are available on the ps3?
> 
> it seems like there are several quality rpgs already out for the 360.



Valkyria Chronicles, Eternal Sonata, a PS3 port of ToV was announced, WKC, and Demon's souls if you're willing to import


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> It's the best of the three, it warranted my PS3 purchase



Better then two, but not the first one. 

The characters and story are decent, they are not nearly as great or comical as the the first game. The character designs are more generic compared to past games as well, but the game comes with alot of content.

The voice acting is better executed in the third compared to the second, but did not top the first game either.

However in sheer amount of content, 3 is the best way to go.



mystictrunks said:


> It's pretty good, I'm liking it more than SO3 and SO1 so far. I keep getting side tracked by other games though.



As long as it as good as SO3, I'll be happy.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody played Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King?

It's a really good game in my opinion.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the WKC in English @ Sony's Pre-E3 show ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought that game was already out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2009)

^which one , WKC it might have been released in japan but not in the US , yet


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2009)

o and not that anyone cares, but anybody who asked to see pics of my video game collection it will be up as a blog post tomorrow, and the anime will be available also for your viewing


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Can't wait to see the WKC in English @ Sony's Pre-E3 show ^^



I hope it comes out this year.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Better then two, but not the first one.
> 
> The characters and story are decent, they are not nearly as great or comical as the the first game. The character designs are more generic compared to past games as well, but the game comes with alot of content.
> 
> ...



The mechanics were vastly improved in 3 though, especially with the removal of weapon mastery and level multipliers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2009)

This Jade Cocoon game is getting kinda whack.

What are some good combinations for these little assholes?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2009)

some new fallout news

Here's what June looks like btw


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2009)

to anybody whose played Valkryia Chronicles was this one of the first games after the mandated trophy order by ps3 or just before; the dlc for this game looks really good, two missions and a hard mode


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This Jade Cocoon game is getting kinda whack.
> 
> What are some good combinations for these little assholes?



Starting to have some difficulty?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I am on level 4, I think, of the Earth place and that stupid spice girl wannabe is rough shit. 

She keeps blocking every attack and killing my guys with some ridiculously powerful spell.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2009)

new FF13 / Advent Children CC trailer


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2009)

new ff13 vids at gamespot

and looks like its official square got eidos, although this is a terrible move i think, eidos has like no rpgs franchise, and its biggest item tomb raider hasnt really been overly popular for several years


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 25, 2009)

Finished Suikoden II... but the game lost its drive when Luca Blight was killed about halfway into the game imo.... collected all the stars, with the lame walkthrough mode ofc, since I'm too lazy to use many hours figuring out how to get them all. Oh well, some parts of the game were great, while others could use some work. Still after Luca died, there wasn't a lot that kept me interested anymore.... maybe because I stumbled upon some spoilers though... 

Now before I try Suikoden III, I want to know if it's worth it or not. Can anyone give me a recommendation?


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

Versus XIII trailer looks fairly interesting.  I still wonder why they call 540p HD though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 25, 2009)

GsG said:


> Versus XIII trailer looks fairly interesting.  I still wonder why they call 540p HD though.



Because maybe that's the output of the game, and it gets upscaled from there. There are a number of games this generation that do that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> new ff13 vids at gamespot
> 
> and looks like its official square got eidos, although this is a terrible move i think, eidos has like no rpgs franchise, and its biggest item tomb raider hasnt really been overly popular for several years



Square for years have been trying to make successful games that are not "RPGS" they mentioned this many times in there reports that they want to exapnd. So purchasing a company like Edios is not a bad move at all (especially since they have legacy of kain (I think) ).


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Square for years have been trying to make successful games that are not "RPGS" they mentioned this many times in there reports that they want to exapnd. So purchasing a company like Edios is not a bad move at all (especially since they have legacy of kain (I think) ).



If they actually managed to revive legacy of kain... then I would be overjoyed^^

They need a proper sequel for that, but I think it's a slim chance at best. Since the entire team was disassembled and the voice of the elder god is dead
Technically the games need some work as well, although the story is fantastic, despite the fact that I've only tried three of them. Probably one of the best vampire themed games you will ever find out there...

Voiceacting and dialogue was extremely well done....


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 25, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I hope it comes out this year.



That would be awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2009)

Persona 4 and Tales of Vesperia are really the last decent RPG's I have played.

I will buy Cross Edge when it comes out though.  As soon as I saw that Etna from the Disgaea was one of the characters...I knew I was down, lol.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 25, 2009)

Svenno said:


> If they actually managed to revive legacy of kain... then I would be overjoyed^^
> 
> They need a proper sequel for that, but I think it's a slim chance at best. Since the entire team was disassembled and the voice of the elder god is dead
> Technically the games need some work as well, although the story is fantastic, despite the fact that I've only tried three of them. Probably one of the best vampire themed games you will ever find out there...
> ...



Oh how i would love another Legacy of Kain game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes on suikoden III, i still havent played too but i think over all with the graphically updates and the immersing story its the best. It still the only one of the series to have its own manga. 

@SSJ the problem with that is, i personally see tomb raider as a failing, or falling franchise, its heyday was ps1, maybe ps2 when the movies came out; i mean im sure there are still people who play it but its not really what it once was; hitman i think has never been terribly popular either; i havent played the soul reaver games no opinion. 

I am still confused on the versus thing, its not a fighter, so why is it not ff13 2, or ff14, or some other name, what the hell is the point of the versus?

^agreed i saw disgaea characters where gonna be included , and i was like must buy; i still need to get chaos wars though


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't see any new Tales games or Suikoden VI coming down the pipe yet...so that is a bit disappointing.  I wish they were at least in production.  Suikoden V was terrific, it's a shame they don't have a release date for the next one.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> *I don't see any new Tales games* or Suikoden VI coming down the pipe yet...so that is a bit disappointing.  I wish they were at least in production.  Suikoden V was terrific, it's a shame they don't have a release date for the next one.


Tales of graces!!! :| or (if your look hard enough you might be able to find an upcoming fan-translation for a certain ds tales games) 

Also today I went down to gamestop and took advantage of the buy 2 used games and get 1 free deals. Bought the following:
mgs 2/3
shadow of the colossus
soul calibur 3
onimusha 1-3
xenosaga 2,3
wild arms 4
eternal sonata

All for about $50 and a gift card~
The question is though which one should I play first?


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've played Eternal Sonata, but stopped because I was stuck ... I should start playing again


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2009)

well as far as tales go Vesperia and Symphonia 2 are still fairly recent, but aside from terkis a real suikoden game hasnt come out since 5; i think its a matter of time though, six will come out eventually, though i wonder for which system , sony or 360, i guess wii is a possibility as well but i would think the front runner would be the ps3 seeing as except for the ds one, they are all on ps1 or ps2

^which version of sonata did you get, i still need to get the ps3 version, i have the 360 one; plus i need to get a couple of the es face plates off of ebay


----------



## Botzu (Apr 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well as far as tales go Vesperia and Symphonia 2 are still fairly recent, but aside from terkis a real suikoden game hasnt come out since 5; i think its a matter of time though, six will come out eventually, though i wonder for which system , sony or 360, i guess wii is a possibility as well but i would think the front runner would be the ps3 seeing as except for the ds one, they are all on ps1 or ps2
> 
> ^which version of sonata did you get, i still need to get the ps3 version, i have the 360 one; plus i need to get a couple of the es face plates off of ebay


xbox 360 one. I hear there is a pirate girl in the ps3 version. Any chance it will be some dlc later?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

doubt it, i mean as far as bioshock went , the dlc levels never appeared and i dont think they will, plus the eternal sonata on 360 has been out so long it would have happened by now; but i guess the reverse is that none of the fallout 3 dlc come to the ps3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

^what you never beat it before, ive beat it twice, i mean once you get peaches power ups its game over baby

i hope the wii drop finally comes sometime this summer, its not that i couldnt get it know but as a matter of principle i wouldnt pay more than 150 tax for it


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope I never finished it, played it when I was like 5 or 6.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn.  Tales of Vesperia is going to come out on the PS3 with all sorts of upgrades including branching storylines.  I suddenly don't feel so good about owning it on the 360.  I guess I will have to invest in a PS3 copy as well.  (Rita better have the same voice actress though.)


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well as far as tales go Vesperia and Symphonia 2 are still fairly recent, but aside from terkis a real suikoden game hasnt come out since 5; i think its a matter of time though, six will come out eventually, though i wonder for which system , sony or 360, i guess wii is a possibility as well but i would think the front runner would be the ps3 seeing as except for the ds one, they are all on ps1 or ps2
> 
> ^which version of sonata did you get, i still need to get the ps3 version, i have the 360 one; plus i need to get a couple of the es face plates off of ebay



I got tha PS3 version and it is very good... I'm not sure about the Xbox version because I haven't played it... is there much difference?

I'm also play Super Mario RPG and almost about to beat it ... I'm just stuck


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought Radiata Stories was a decent RPG.  I wouldn't mind another game like that.


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 26, 2009)

Just picked up Infinite Undiscorvery today at Best Buy for $10 and then Eternal Sonata from a friend, anyone have any opinions on them? Also still trying to find a copies of Tales of Vesperia and Symphonia 2, and ebay isn't much help because people tend to outbid the retail price.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2009)

How much are you willing to pay for Vesperia?


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 26, 2009)

Probably like $25ish, I know it's around $30 but I could wait for the price to go down.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2009)

Could be tough.  If you wait a few months $19.99 will be a real possibility.  The price is definitely going to drop when the "updated" Vesperia comes out on the PS3.  Too many add-on's to ignore.  I may even sell my 360 copy when that happens.


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah I should probably just wait, plus buying a ps3 just for it doesn't sound fun. Worst case scenario i'd just barrow my cousin's ps3 and get it.


----------



## DarkerThanBlack (Apr 26, 2009)

Im going to buy Persona 4 tommorow, everyone has good things to say about that game.

Oh and Sony is going to announce the White Knights Chronicles english release in a few weeks, that game looks epic


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 26, 2009)

My characters in Disgaea 3 are probably way underleveled for where i am in the game.

It's the part where you have to look for the chef in chapter 2.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 26, 2009)

Vagrant Story is sort of difficult sometimes, there's a fucking goblin that keeps spamming a paralyse spell on me all the time-_-

The game is a bit unique so far, it seems promising, but I hope I can get out of this dungeon soon<_<

One of the harder RPG's I've tried recently...:\


----------



## Stalin (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone else thought the scouts of valkyria chronicles are kinda useless?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 26, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> My characters in Disgaea 3 are probably way underleveled for where i am in the game.
> 
> It's the part where you have to look for the chef in chapter 2.



Try being at Baal and only being at LV2500


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 26, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Try being at Baal and only being at LV2500



2500?

My strongest character is only LV15


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

hoho , well i still plan to get the limited edition steel case version of vesperia, but i will most likely get this ps3 version as well; man are there any rpgs on xbox not coming to the ps3, because last remnant will also come soon, and probably revamped some

o, so the sale thing is true, was it one day only, or until they get rid of their stock , i kind of wanted silent hill homecoming and operation darkness

ff13 trailer of the demo Link removed


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hoho , well i still plan to get the limited edition steel case version of vesperia, but i will most likely get this ps3 version as well; man are there any rpgs on xbox not coming to the ps3, because last remnant will also come soon, and probably revamped some
> 
> o, so the sale thing is true, was it one day only, or until they get rid of their stock , i kind of wanted *silent* *hill homecoming and operation darkness*
> 
> ff13 trailer of the demo Or maybe this.



Those were the two games no one wanted at my best buy, got operation darkness after I went back to return a few things today.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2009)

Just wanted to stop by and ask if anybody else really liked Legend of Dragoon for PS1?

I thought it was a really solid game, and the addition system was neat as well as the transformations and characters.

And the story was decent, even if kind of copyish. (LAVITZ!!!! )


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> Those were the two games no one wanted at my best buy, got operation darkness after I went back to return a few things today.



so was it one day only, or till supplies run out i didnt have time to go today


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so was it one day only, or till supplies run out i didnt have time to go today



I think it was one day only, but it's only for the games being discontinued from best buy so I might be wrong. And plus all the games were gone within minutes of the store opening(think black friday jr) minus those two games. Might be different in your area, always worth calling and checking.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

its not that big of a lose, those games will probably be around that price in the gamestop bargain bin eventually


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Just wanted to stop by and ask if anybody else really liked Legend of Dragoon for PS1?
> 
> I thought it was a really solid game, and the addition system was neat as well as the transformations and characters.
> 
> And the story was decent, even if kind of copyish. (LAVITZ!!!! )



I have never beaten the game, but I indeed liked it alot, was very fun, and nice to have a action turn based rpg on the playstation.

Rose.pek


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 27, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I have never beaten the game, but I indeed liked it alot, was very fun, and nice to have a action turn based rpg on the playstation.
> 
> Rose.pek


*has beaten it six times*


----------



## Midus (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone watching the Giant Bomb Endurance Runs for Persona 4?


----------



## GaryDAI (Apr 27, 2009)

Are there any Japan only ps2/pc games I should look into?  I prefer the turn based rpg more, but anything is fine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2009)

Uck I cant beat yukiko's shadow in P4 -_- everything goes well untill she rapes me with that strong flame attack


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Midus said:


> Anyone watching the Giant Bomb Endurance Runs for Persona 4?



Me, but I stopped watching at episode 54 because I'll be getting the game myself soon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Uck I cant beat yukiko's shadow in P4 -_- everything goes well untill she rapes me with that strong flame attack


Bwhahahahahahahahahaha.

I stomped her during our 3rd battle.  

I'm frustrated by the glitch in Ar Tonelico 2.  How the fuck am I supposed to see Jacqli's ending if the game keeps freezing everytime I fight that stupid guardian?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone cares... but Vagrant Story is one of the most frustrating rpg's I've played in my time. Taking a break from it for now.. god damn fucking goblins-_- keeps spamming annoying spells at me. And I can barely do dmg to them-_- I forgot the weapon that can actually harm them properly back in a container at workshop, and that is miles away now...-_-

The chain hit combos are kinda hard as well, or maybe I'm just slow...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

^i only played it once up to the minotaur boss he owned me, but ill get to it eventually
love the graphics on it


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 29, 2009)

Well he's actually one of the easier bosses, in fact I found him easier than a lot of the normal encounters as well. As I keep getting owned by a goblin leader type creature who spams something called ''stun cloud'' on me, paralyse status effect. And I can barely scratch him, because I haven't got the right affinity on my weapons, nor do I understand the system completely yet... Because I haven't been bothered to read up on everything. Do that before you start playing the game, or you will build up a lot of frustration... 

You can actually avoid status effects with chain defense abilties, but you have to time it pretty precisely at the moment the attack/spell-like attack hits you. Which for me was very frustrating... but like I said, I might be slow minded...

That's why I'm putting it on hold for now^^ 

Trying Legend of the Dragoon at the moment, I'm liking it a lot. Gamespot gave it like 6.4.....
Sometimes game reviewers give completely retarded gamescores.... well to each his own I guess

Well to be fair, I suppose it has a lot to do with knowledge as well. Actually having the brains to know exactly what you are talking about, though I disagreed with gamespots review on this game, so far at least. Executing the combos isn't THAT hard... not compared to vagrant story anyway^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> *has beaten it six times*



I only borrowed it from a friend along time ago, was to busy with other games at the time though.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 29, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Sometimes game reviewers give completely retarded gamescores.... well to each his own I guess



Yeah you are right about that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't like Legend of Dragoon because of the timing battle system. I hate timing battle systems.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2009)

starting on star ocean first departure  since I cant play persona untill i get my own tv or my parents are out


----------



## Nakor (Apr 29, 2009)

I love Legend of Dragoon. I still own it and play it every now and again. The battle system grew on me.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 29, 2009)

You guys ever play legend of lagia for the ps1?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Well he's actually one of the easier bosses, in fact I found him easier than a lot of the normal encounters as well. As I keep getting owned by a goblin leader type creature who spams something called ''stun cloud'' on me, paralyse status effect. And I can barely scratch him, because I haven't got the right affinity on my weapons, nor do I understand the system completely yet... Because I haven't been bothered to read up on everything. Do that before you start playing the game, or you will build up a lot of frustration...
> 
> You can actually avoid status effects with chain defense abilties, but you have to time it pretty precisely at the moment the attack/spell-like attack hits you. Which for me was very frustrating... but like I said, I might be slow minded...
> 
> ...



The vaunted gamespot gave the game Tales of Destiny a 3.7, no not a 7.3 , a 3.7; they lost all credibility in my eyes with that one.

Woot, the almighty Half Price Books, i got Panzer Dragoon for PC and System Shock 2 for 2 bucks each. Ive heard only good stuff about SS2 , and that it kicks bioshock to the curb so i look forward to it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2009)

gamespot giving Good ratings???  yeah right... they frekaing gave a 6 for Lost Odyssey at the beginning when they actually didnt had the actual game.
Il go play  Chrono Cross once again! just because the music rocks!


----------



## Cirus (Apr 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't like Legend of Dragoon because of the timing battle system. I hate timing battle systems.


 
How?  That was one of parts to the game that made it different for its time.



Nakor said:


> I love Legend of Dragoon. I still own it and play it every now and again. The battle system grew on me.


 Same here because it is one of those games that grows on you the more you play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2009)

admittedly i have three copies of legend but i havent played more than the intro, problem with a lot of these ps1 rpgs, when they first came out i was not that much into gaming, so now that group has kinded of log jammed in a queue , because now like a tool im only playing more recent games that give achievements - then i will move onto none achievement ps3 games - then ps2 - then ps1; so in short i will have my review of legend of dragoon , oh say 10000 years from shall we say

^yea gamespot tanks, but their cataloging system is okay; and yes chrono cross is awesome, its one of the gamespot ratings that surprises me actually they gave it a 10/10


----------



## Cirus (Apr 30, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> admittedly i have three copies of legend but i havent played more than the intro, problem with a lot of these ps1 rpgs, when they first came out i was not that much into gaming, so now that group has kinded of log jammed in a queue , because now like a tool im only playing more recent games that give achievements - then i will move onto none achievement ps3 games - then ps2 - then ps1; so in short i will have my review of legend of dragoon , oh say 10000 years from shall we say
> 
> ^yea gamespot tanks, but their cataloging system is okay; and yes chrono cross is awesome, its one of the gamespot ratings that surprises me actually they gave it a 10/10


 Trust me.  Legend of Dragoon is a great game.  It is not the best but it is still really good.    Once you get about 5 to 10 hours into it the game really pics up and it gets really good.  Dispite some of the corny lines in it the over all story is a great one and has a couple good twists to it.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 30, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *The vaunted gamespot gave the game Tales of Destiny a 3.7, no not a 7.3 , a 3.7; they lost all credibility in my eyes with that one.
> *
> Woot, the almighty Half Price Books, i got Panzer Dragoon for PC and System Shock 2 for 2 bucks each. Ive heard only good stuff about SS2 , and that it kicks bioshock to the curb so i look forward to it.


Thats pitiful. 3.7? 
I never trust gamespot reviews. I generally go look at the avg of the gamefaqs reviews for most games over anything else.

Also is system shock a prequel or is it its own thing?



> You guys ever play legend of lagia for the ps1?


Yeah I played legaia 1 and 2 ;D great games. The combo system was pretty unique for its time. 




> I didn't like Legend of Dragoon because of the timing battle system. I hate timing battle systems.


If you give the battle system some time it grows on you. The first few hours is just pure masochism though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2009)

im sure i will like legend, despite some of my more vocal criticisms of games like unlimited saga, im failure easy to please when it comes to rpgs.

^yes a 3.7 for Tales of Destiny, facepalm

^It goes like this - There is System Shock - i checked it out, its seems to be only available only floppy discs, which is amazing considering how supposedly popular it is. 

System Shock 2 is a sequel, its on cd - windows 95/98; it graphically wise from what ive seen on par with doom and wolfstein, its the story that apparently drives it. 

Bioshock is like FF2 to FF1; ie gameplay elements and the like i believe are fairly similar, but its a whole new story. And im pretty sure or atleast i think some people were involved in both games. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i hear there is a similar twist which is another similarity, in both the person you think helping you out is actually a bad guy




So basically its somewhere in that nebulous realm of sequel and no connection whatsoever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2009)

I just never could get past the fact that you're punished if you don't time a strike perfectly. Just like I hated the Shadow Hearts battle system (I stomached it and beat the original, never bothered with the others) for the same reason.

And as I recall LoD was even worst than SH. It was just too difficult or tedious somehow, I can't remember exactly. The last time I played it was the actual release year.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 30, 2009)

In before slowpoke.

Has SMT2 been translated?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> In before slowpoke.
> 
> Has SMT2 been translated?



For the SNES? If so yes, it has been translated.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Mario's timing battle system is fun though. pek


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2009)

i always wanted a translated version of last bible III which i believe is also part of the shin megami series, alas it was not to be

^are you refering to super mario rpg where you can get a second hit if you time it right, or get lucky and do geno's instant kill attack


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2009)

Played some more P4

been grinding the whole time, Im gonna make my MC and co level 19 before going to shadow yukiko, the bitch must die.

only have 3 mor day and items are fucking expensive


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> only have 3 mor day and items are fucking expensive



Items are for suckers, just grind and leave.


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2009)

Quick question.. is Arc the Lad enjoyable?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Quick question.. is Arc the Lad enjoyable?



The second one is the best one out of all 3. However, that is not saying much. The first game was average at best and the 3rd was not bad but not as good as t he second one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

I tried playing that game after seeing some good reviews.

It was slow, clunky, and I hated it. If the battle system was a bit more smooth I would've probably liked it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The second one is the best one out of all *3*.



There's more than three Arc the Lad games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2009)

^yea you need to be more specific

theres the arc the lad collection which has 3 and half games, 1-3 and some kind of battle game or something and then 2 ps2 entries 

also as the ps1 version is harder to come by then the ps2 ones, one could easily assume you mean either end of darkness or twilight of spirits when you ask the question

about the originals i dont know, but Twilight of Spirits is supposed to be decent, End of Darkness not so much


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2009)

I meant the Ps1 ones. I got that nice collectors edition one that had ALLOOOT of stuff in it. had 3 full games in it.


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2009)

I see..  well I meant the first one, and that's probably where I will start. Thanks for the suggestion anyway. Playing on emulator mostly here, so the game isn't that hard to find. Call it not being true to the Jrpg spirit, but I don't think it's that bad really


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2009)

^ i forgot people on this thread seem to rarely actually own games and just play emulators

^^i have that one too, the working designs set with the six discs, and all the extras; as well as the other two ps2 ones

nice little video for suikoden tierkeis , but i think the narration is a little much 
sasunaru fluffy


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 2, 2009)

I only emulate SNES games


----------



## txz (old) (May 2, 2009)

Right now if we are talking about general RPGs in general then I am playing Fallout 3 and Valkaria Chronicles. VC is awesome for a SJRPG and for Fallout; I've already dumped 500 hours into it and still keep playing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2009)

^is that an exaggeration or real, i got 100 percent completion in about 55 hours , i dont think you can really put 500 hours into a game


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

Suikoden or Wild arms? Which is better?

I'm trying to decide which one to dl on psn, never played either one.

So which should I pick?


----------



## Nightfall (May 2, 2009)

from a person who has only played suikoden II, I can only recommend that... BUT be prepared to gather a lot of useless characters that you will end up never playing.. due to the fact that others are a lot better. And the characterization isn't excellent on all of the 108 stars of destiny.. I mean you got one character whose only purpose is to change windows or run a small farm in your headquarters...

For me it was like this, the more you have... the less effort was actually put into each and every one of them.. except the ones relevant to the story..

I don't know how it works for Suikoden I, the plot was pretty good in number two. Somehow I get the feeling number one is better though...


----------



## Six* (May 2, 2009)

which is why you should play other suikoden games.

for example georg prime, only mentioned once in Suiko1 and an extra in Suiko2 is a very critical main character in suikoden 5.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Suikoden or Wild arms? Which is better?
> 
> I'm trying to decide which one to dl on psn, never played either one.
> 
> So which should I pick?



Suikoden. Both the original game and the franchise as a whole is superior than Wild Arms.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

I've played a couple wild arms before, thought they were below average, but Suikoden just flew under my radar.

After seeing a couple videos of WA on youtube, it really hasn't aged well.

I guess I will get Suikoden, it will be my first of the series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2009)

Second Suikoden I; very awesome game, but then again it is my favorite series


----------



## Botzu (May 2, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I've played a couple wild arms before, thought they were below average, but Suikoden just flew under my radar.
> 
> After seeing a couple videos of WA on youtube, it really hasn't aged well.
> 
> I guess I will get Suikoden, it will be my first of the series.


yeah I pretty much agree. I beat Wild Arms 3,4 and I have 5(cant motivate myself to play it >.>). They were pretty average at best. Though I did hear 1 was much better than 3-5.

I started playing onimusha 1 today  its not bad but the control system rages me. I can't stand games that use the left and right D-pad buttons to turn the direction your character is facing instead of just letting me move in all directions!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

Well, Onimusha isn't an RPG 

And it was made during the age where Capcom's RE games were still using the fucking d-pad, so a game based off of RE also happened to use it.


----------



## Botzu (May 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, Onimusha isn't an RPG
> 
> And it was made during the age where Capcom's RE games were still using the fucking d-pad, so a game based off of RE also happened to use it.


Oh I don't mind the d-pad that much. When I press left or right on the d-pad though I want to see my character physically move left or right. Not spin around in circles. No directionally challenged characters for me plz.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2009)

i liked onimusha when it first came out , even played two, but when three came out, despite having one of my fav. actors jean reno in it; i couldnt motivate myself to play it

onimusha is just a poor mans devil may cry

i like dmc and gow about the same, and i like chaos legion and blood will tell the best out of all of these

and fyi blood will tell is also technically a 3rd person action/adventure/beatemup; but it has rpg elements and its from the creator of astro boy


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i liked onimusha when it first came out , even played two, but when three came out, despite having one of my fav. actors jean reno in it; i couldnt motivate myself to play it
> 
> onimusha is just a poor mans devil may cry
> 
> ...



Onimusha isn't really trying to be a devil may cry, and i wouldn't call it a poor mans devil may cry. And How can you say Chaos legion was good? Just playing that shit made me wanna break it.


----------



## Botzu (May 3, 2009)

Well already beat onimusha 1. Thats 2 games in a row that were beatable within a days time(beat shadow of the colossus a few days ago).

Overall a pretty fun game. Hated playing kaeda since she was so frail and weak. I just ended up saving all my healing items for when I had to use her... Sigh!



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i liked onimusha when it first came out , even played two, but when three came out, despite having one of my fav. actors jean reno in it; i couldnt motivate myself to play it
> 
> onimusha is just a poor mans devil may cry
> 
> ...


Never heard of either of those games =O I will have to check them out

Makes me want to skip to some other series though :/. I have beaten gow1&2 and I don't want to jump into DMC yet. I think I will pick an RPG this time.

So which one of the following should I play next?
shadow hearts
P4
suikoden 2
xenogears/saga
tales of destiny 2
Lost Odyssey
eternal sonata


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2009)

Persona 4, certainly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2009)

@crazy, yea chaos legion is so terrible compared to the other two, the only real difference in any of those games is how much you like the respective characters, otherwise all other elements of the game are the for all intent purposes the same
-thats personally why i never understood why people ripped this game that much, since it was a standalone im only gonna compare it to one game in each of the other respective series, and between it dmc 1, onimusha 1, gow 1; i thought it had the best story; but even if you hate the story, im sorry , but if you play those types of games you can skip through the cutscenes and play another 3rd person action adventure

-i believe this by crazy is a good example of a point a made in an earlier point, where an individual rips a game and call it worse than it can possibly be, due some strong dislike for one certain feature 

-to make a final point Here are you your answers. 

-even the gamespot rating of 5.1 is higher than crap , it is atleast according to them average
-the critic score is even higher at 6.7, thats near to being good
-user response is 7.5, which i would classify as good, and if you read the comments - its give or take similar enough to devil may cry that those who play it can atleast tolerate this one

look you are free to call chaos legion a poor mans dmc or onimusha or any of the other games how you wish , depending on which you as an individual like the best respectively; but im assuming since you hated chaos legion so much you either dont like this type of game , 3rd person action adventure; you are really hung up on the story; or you are not very good at the game, so as is often the case, people whine a game is terrible when they cannot beat - of course im not going to speculate which of these three is the case 

but enough of this talk, something else caught my interest, how many times did you play through Silent Hill Homecoming , i noticed you had all the achievements, but my count it would take at least 5 play thrus due to the 5 different ending achievements

id say any of your choices are fine; i need to go back and play some games from older systems im getting to caught up in trying to get achievements and it ends up ruining the game; i mean looking at the guides for some of the xbox 360 rpgs, you either have to play the game mulitple times, or follow several detailed guides at once not to miss an item, or the combination of the two like - Eternal Sonata

O well now that i beat Dead Space, i can rap up BoF and working on Blue Dragon and Suikoden II


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i liked onimusha when it first came out , even played two, but when three came out, despite having one of my fav. actors jean reno in it; i couldnt motivate myself to play it
> 
> onimusha is just a poor mans devil may cry
> 
> ...


But but but but but, Jean was so much win in it. 



> So which one of the following should I play next?
> shadow hearts
> P4
> suikoden 2
> ...


Xenosaga. 

Only if you like robots though.


----------



## Botzu (May 3, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> But but but but but, Jean was so much win in it.
> 
> 
> Xenosaga.
> ...


 its funny that you say that. I was registering for classes for my next semester and I was debating whether or not to take a robotics class XD. Xenogears/saga it is!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Items are for suckers, just grind and leave.



I should fuse some of my persona's so my MC can heal too


----------



## GaryDAI (May 3, 2009)

I'm still at the beginning, but I can see why so many people liked Persona 3.  I'm still in a bit of shock though, I just died in the very first battle


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Noone gave any input on Wild Arms, nobody played it?


----------



## txz (old) (May 4, 2009)

Real. There are several ways to attempt a mission. Add that and the fact that I have made multiple character with stats in multiple areas (example would be lvl STR and getting the melee/unarmed skill up for a straight melee character) I have added that much time. Also I am the  type to spend walking around exploring for hours and not really do anything. 

Very few JRPG (not to knock them thou) have made me do that.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 4, 2009)

> So which one of the following should I play next?
> shadow hearts
> P4
> suikoden 2
> ...


Xenogears is pretty much the best RPG there is so really no question here. Xenosaga is nowhere as good even though it's good too, except episode 2 which is kinda meh. Suikoden 2 is another fantastic RPG, one of my favorites.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 4, 2009)

GaryDAI said:


> I'm still at the beginning, but I can see why so many people liked Persona 3.  I'm still in a bit of shock though, I just died in the very first battle



How

in godsname do you die in the first battle

I want a P4 signature but I lack stock images :ho


----------



## Nightfall (May 4, 2009)

So I'm a bit tired of the same themes and ''save the world'' plot which I've seen in many games I've tested out lately... On Psx is there a game with a darker tone...? Mostly darker characters as well preferably.... Would be grateful if anyone could list some examples, PS2 is also welcome...

And please not a swordsman as a main character, please no

I think this is lyrics

I think this is lyrics

I think this is lyrics

...... In the end how is it not generic
And yes they have e different personality I know that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Noone gave any input on Wild Arms, nobody played it?



Oh, I thought I gave you enough input 

The only thing worthwhile to the games is the unique Wild West setting (Which from what I hear was actually ditched in 4), and the ability to skip random battles right before encountering them.

I also thought the white haired guy in WA3 was hella cute, but that has nothing to do with the quality of the game


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2009)

Anybody here excited about x-edge? I somehow just found out about it only like 20 minutes ago and am now recovering from a mild fangasm...damn...they're keeping the JP voices too .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2009)

the topic has been discused before, many are excited about cross edge Lilith/Morrigan in an rpg with Etna , this is all that needs to be said

although i will say the character selection is a little on the weak side i think its around twenty, i was hoping for something more suikodenesqe

@svenno galerians is not really an rpg, but it definitely is dark, and sad 
also you have koudelka, its kinda RE meets RPG, havent played far enough into to know if the ultimate however is not to save the world

also other rpgs that have nothing to do with saving the world, but are not dark:
Harvest Moon
Cubivore

and also the main character is usually a sword user, cause they are the best weapons in existence excluding the God Level weapon the Scythe*

*see Ninja Gaiden II for the xbox 360


----------



## Botzu (May 5, 2009)

Svenno said:


> So I'm a bit tired of the same themes and ''save the world'' plot which I've seen in many games I've tested out lately... *On Psx is there a game with a darker tone...? Mostly darker characters as well preferably*.... Would be grateful if anyone could list some examples, PS2 is also welcome...
> 
> And please not a swordsman as a main character, please no
> 
> ...


Well I think the ones that fit best would be something like this:
Parasite eve
legacy of kain
persona
xenogears( im going to start playing this after finals~)




> I also thought the white haired guy in WA3 was hella cute, but that has nothing to do with the quality of the game


Lol that reminds me of how I thought that the white haired guy would become somehow romantically involved with the main girl. They actually seemed to be going towards that until they threw the insanely awkward 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He is her brother


 curve ball.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2009)

^parasite evil is ultimately about saving the world though

besides Parasite Eve II is light years better than one


----------



## Botzu (May 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^parasite evil is ultimately about saving the world though
> 
> besides Parasite Eve II is light years better than one


I haven't played it in a long time X.x Though to be honest all I remember is that its an rpg about a police officer girl that runs around with loads of guns/shotguns fighting tentacle monsters. Also yeah I agree parasite Eve 2 was better. I believe that one had shower scenes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2009)

2 had aya's younger sister as well


----------



## Sindri (May 5, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How
> 
> in godsname do you die in the first battle
> 
> I want a P4 signature but I lack stock images :ho



It's not as hard as you think, i nearly died in that battle once aswell i got critted and hit again luckly i had just enough HP to use Bash.  I used to get screwed over so much by the crits in P3 it got to the point where i thought the game had something against me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2009)

if it makes anyone feel happy i didnt even get to the first battle in persona 1, too much hassle you had to walk around the town...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....o just dose of there; persona seems to be on a harder gear as can be atested to the grim reaper fight in persona 3 that i hear a lot of people whine about, so id expect if any game had a boss where you could die in the first battle that would be it

besides there are other games, some bosses if you have to figure out how to beat on your own without a guide will give people trouble


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the topic has been discused before, many are excited about cross edge Lilith/Morrigan in an rpg with Etna , this is all that needs to be said
> 
> although i will say the character selection is a little on the weak side i think its around twenty, i was hoping for something more suikodenesqe
> 
> [/SIZE]



I'm accustomed to considering anything more than 6 important party members as "a lot of characters, woot! " therefore i don't really mind the limited char selection...at least they didn't do it like KH, giving us some random kid to use together with 2 AI characters and letting us only fight cloud and sephiroth >.>. Also, i think the costumes are gonna add a whole lot of variety...that and...uhh...Morrigan in Etna's clothes...mi ta i 







edit: We may have a persona for ps3 in our hands in the future according to this :Ibrahimovic to real Madrid?


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy, yea chaos legion is so terrible compared to the other two, the only real difference in any of those games is how much you like the respective characters, otherwise all other elements of the game are the for all intent purposes the same
> -thats personally why i never understood why people ripped this game that much, since it was a standalone im only gonna compare it to one game in each of the other respective series, and between it dmc 1, onimusha 1, gow 1; i thought it had the best story; but even if you hate the story, im sorry , but if you play those types of games you can skip through the cutscenes and play another 3rd person action adventure
> 
> -i believe this by crazy is a good example of a point a made in an earlier point, where an individual rips a game and call it worse than it can possibly be, due some strong dislike for one certain feature
> ...


I enjoy third person action games but chaos legion had nothing going for it. Bad enemies, bad bosses, terrible level design, lame story, dumb character, uninteresting atmosphere, slow combat/sluggish combat. Thats my views though, it's not a poor mans anything, just a bad game. 

And yeah i beat Silent hill about 3 times. I saved mid way at one point to get two other achievements but yeah i played the total game 3 times through, and twice half way, meaning about 4 ways through.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> if it makes anyone feel happy i didnt even get to the first battle in persona 1, too much hassle you had to walk around the town...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....o just dose of there; persona seems to be on a harder gear as can be atested to the grim reaper fight in persona 3 that i hear a lot of people whine about, so id expect if any game had a boss where you could die in the first battle that would be it



No, Digital Devil Saga is harder than Persona. You'd have to really suck to die in the first battle of Persona 3


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2009)

The only hard persona thing was FES....i still remember that damn minotaur boss who repelled almost everything and curbstomped you with AOE wind spells that he resisted were you to repel them back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I can't recall the game, but there was one first boss that killed me, I think. After I did a little training he was easy as hell though.


----------



## Botzu (May 5, 2009)

When you say first boss do you mean the first battle or was it the one on the train? I know it was difficult to lose the first battle since it was against weak enemies and any choice of attacks would kill them before they killed you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 5, 2009)

Sindri said:


> It's not as hard as you think, i nearly died in that battle once aswell i got critted and hit again luckly i had just enough HP to use Bash.  I used to get screwed over so much by the crits in P3 it got to the point where i thought the game had something against me



unlucky

just got into the bathhouse

kanji


wtf man


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2009)

Wait till you reach the kissing scene.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

Honestly crazy i could say all of those regarding both onimusha and devil may cry one; especially the latter, the marionettes were cool for all of five seconds, the rest of the enemies were lame, the bosses were not particularly memorable either i only remeber the spider/crab thing, but whatever's 

how long is silent hill in a play thru, is shorter, closer to 9-10 hours or are the play thrus longer, im thinking of playing it soon

eh dds is from the same group and its a spinoff, i dont really distinguish any of the shin megami games

when is E3, id be a little suprised since persona 4 just came out, but then again persona 3 , Fes and 4 game out very close to each other, the big gap was between 2 and 3

@dreikoo, i consider it just the opposite anything under ten is too small, i think thats at least part of the reason FF6 has such a big following because i think it was the most customizable partywise


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2009)

P4 has been out in japan since last summer...that gives them about year...not really short of an amount of time when you think about it...and they did release the remake of P1 a while back so it only makes sense they'd do something with their main turn based king of gameplay SMT series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

well a lot of things are in Japan that are not in the US, by my count a minimum of 3 -5  games from Shin Megami Tensei have not been released here so you cant really go based on Japan Markets for news relating to the US. 

And i wouldnt exactly say SMT is the king of Atlus, Disgaea has hit mainstream while Persona and the other SMT are still relatively overlooked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 6, 2009)

*ns*



Dreikoo said:


> Wait till you reach the kissing scene.



FUCK FUCK

I am gonna take soap and a brush for my eyes next time I play

And fuck the extra boss in yukiko's castle, the thing raped me with one rampage

I cant wait for teddie's "moan moan" ITS SO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOT scene


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well a lot of things are in Japan that are not in the US, by my count a minimum of 3 -5  games from Shin Megami Tensei have not been released here so you cant really go based on Japan Markets for news relating to the US.
> 
> And i wouldnt exactly say SMT is the king of Atlus, Disgaea has hit mainstream while Persona and the other SMT are still relatively overlooked.



Persona 3 and 4 move a good number of units. I believe both have shipped nearly 500,000 in America.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

true but none of the smt games have seen a handheld game since the kids game light and dark for gameboy advanced , while including spinoffs there are 3 for Disgaea, Disgaea I has gone greatest hits , Disgaea 3 was the first substantial game from Atlus on the new consoles 

technically you could argue the last few games in the series were released directly by nippon, so its no longer to be consider part of atlus, so Dreikoo was to some degree right

although i will also point out without Atlus Nippon wouldnt have been able to enter the US market, because Atlus published Disgaea and other works the US audience was given a chance to try their quirky style; this is partly a reason why a still lump nippon atlus together into an unofficial conglomerate


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2009)

I always considered disgaea to be nipponichi-sofuto so i never bunched them together with atlus. It's like thinking of the dbz games as atari game and not namco-bandai just because atari publishes them out of japan...doesn't make sense .




Vegitto-kun said:


> FUCK FUCK
> 
> I am gonna take soap and a brush for my eyes next time I play
> 
> ...



Nah, calm down...i was only kidding so i'd be able to do this.

Brace yourself for the pageant. *oooooo*


----------



## Botzu (May 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> true but none of the smt games have seen a handheld game since the kids game light and dark for gameboy advanced , while including spinoffs there are 3 for Disgaea, Disgaea I has gone greatest hits , Disgaea 3 was the first substantial game from Atlus on the new consoles
> 
> technically you could argue the last few games in the series were released directly by nippon, so its no longer to be consider part of atlus, so Dreikoo was to some degree right
> 
> although i will also point out without Atlus Nippon wouldnt have been able to enter the US market, because Atlus published Disgaea and other works the US audience was given a chance to try their quirky style; this is partly a reason why a still lump nippon atlus together into an unofficial conglomerate


 that will change in a month and a half with devil survivor.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 6, 2009)

once again persona 4 says

oh hai you want to beat shadow kanji? well fuck you, go grind some more.

too fucking strong, fight ended after one hit from SK


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2009)

I heard that the persona series was easier than the other shin megami tensei series. The thing that i find weird about the english version of persona is for some reason they kept the honorics.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 6, 2009)

It is weird, I have no problem with sensei and stuff but san and kun sound weird spoken by a english speaking person


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2009)

heh...i played the undub...so no such problem.

Shadow Kanji was weak to fire i think.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

thats a little different, first of all Dragon ball GT final bout was released by bandai in the US, Atari only took over later for whatever reason

here you have a series and a company getting a break because an established company Atlus went ahead and published the games, without Atlus like i said i doubt disgaea would have come stateside

and lastly i would wager most people dont even know typically who developed a game, at least when they purchase it, you see its the publishers logo that is the prominent one on the game, hell sometimes the developer is not even listed on the game itself, you have to watch through the credits to see it, and then who the hell watches the credits, i would say if you ask the casual person , not a collector or a diehard rpg fan in the US who is responsible for atleast Disgaea one they will more than likely say Atlus

working designs is another good example they didnt make any of the games they released, but im pretty sure if you asked somebody hey whose Lunar from theyd prolly say Working designs, or hey who did Growlanser - o that was working design

You see what you are trying to do is this, some didnt think they could successful release something so they gave the rights over to another company, than it unexpectably become a hit, so now they want the rights back - thats not the exact situation but its close enough, to me its nice if you develop a game but when you give it to someone else to publish in my eyes you give up rights to it

besides if i wanted to i could make some convulted argument and say, well dbz games are not really bandai either, dbz/db/dbgt are all funimation products, but since funimation doesnt have a video game branch, they used bandai like a contractor to make games for them, bandai has a slightly better claim on gundam because they have always traditionally been the gundam licensee


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2009)

Final bout was a mid 90s game though, atari wasn't even atari then (they were called infogrames or something i think) atari and bandai-namco both had icons in the game's box and during the unskippable initial credits of every dbz game made in the last 10 or so years...so it's an even chance of considering either game makes as the creator as far as ultra casual internet-less people go.

As for funimation, they just own the license for USA's anime dub version...bandai namco owns the rights for the japanese market and they develop for it, atari has just owned the american game rights for a while since budokai 1 or something...but funimation had absolutely nothing to do with the decision of the production of the games.


DB/Z/GT are bird studio shueisha/shonen jump products, funimation just rents the license from them.



As for disgaea games, if atlus didn't port them someone would have, i doubt they would be left lost in japan...no games that good which can be brought over haven't done so...only ones like jump ultimate starts (where licensing the game out of japan would be a nightmare due to 20 different companies owning the rights of different anime in it ) haven't been brought over yes...and those have become renown among their genre cycles and have been imported in the millions.


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2009)

What the fuck is up with that rap song that plays in the dorm in persona 3? The lyrics are weird. The japanese are weird when it comes to rap and they usually have pretty god music.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2009)

You'll get used to it...at first that and the school song felt weird...super weird...but they grow on you and the segment you visit gekkouran in p4 was really nostalgic...and the music helped a lot for that feeling.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Final bout was a mid 90s game though, atari wasn't even atari then (they were called infogrames or something i think) atari and bandai-namco both had icons in the game's box and during the unskippable initial credits of every dbz game made in the last 10 or so years...so it's an even chance of considering either game makes as the creator as far as ultra casual internet-less people go.
> 
> As for funimation, they just own the license for USA's anime dub version...bandai namco owns the rights for the japanese market and they develop for it, atari has just owned the american game rights for a while since budokai 1 or something...but funimation had absolutely nothing to do with the decision of the production of the games.
> 
> ...



fair enough on your first point, but your second point is a load of bullshit, there are far better games than disgaea that have never been released stateside, to just whimsically say it would have been released is to quote Michael Jackson "Thats just ignorant."


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2009)

What are these games that were not released not because of licensing issues like JUS?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2009)

there are any of a number of even shin megami games that were not released, i dont possibly see a licensing issue there, because shin megami is atlus own product; but from my recollection the nocturne game is something like 3 in a series of its own, persona 2 innocent sin is another, any of the other earthbound games, pretty much alot of the major series have some games not released here , hell even final fantasy III was released till just recently; star ocean was only finally released recently; terrnigma was never released here, although for some reason it was in Europe

pretty much just go look at psn store japan branch, which you can, and just check out their selection of games 

Disgaea, a to a lesser degree what followed La Pucelle, Stella Deus, Makai Kingdom, Phantom Brave these were not a forgone conclusion

especially with Working designs kicking the bucket, in case you havent noticed you basically have the RPG titan square enix, a few smaller companies like ubisoft, and then a few major giants who arent focused on rpgs but have a series or two like konami; but with the exception of atlus and working designs nobody else did the niche rpg, so exactly who was going to take the reins on disgaea which is/was a niche quirky style rpg


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2009)

Honestly, i could easily see nintendo doing that since the wii could actually run them with their 2d sprites. (epic though they are, they're still no technological graphic miracles like FFXIII or mgs4)


And wasn't nocturne a game which got a version with extra stuff...which version is what we got as nocturne over here? I'm aware there's 2-3 different games but they're not entirely different games...they're more like P3 and P3:FES.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2009)

Persona 2: Innocent and Persona 3: Eternal are pretty different games storywise.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2009)

i know, there like an additional storyline about an ice queen or something towards the middle half of the game from what i hear


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> [Delete]
> 
> Nocturne is actually number three apparently in a series, and it seems to be a completely separate game
> 
> ...



Nintendo dubbed suikoden for the DS so i doubt they wouldn't dub a wii game...not that i care much for the dubs though...i prefer JP voices and subs never bothered me. In a few days (damn...it got pushed back a week or so) i'll be getting cross edge which will have JP voices which i'll opt for with subs...and i'm sure i'll love it .



As for nocturne...i'll have to check on that...sounds like i have some rpgs to play .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2009)

nintendo only dubbed suikoden because it was an established franchise that has traditionally been mainstream, besides its a new game, its not like they were the ones who dubbed any of the originals or released, anyway who cares

i also plan to get cross edge, i also prefer original language, im playing BD in japanese, and i like subs because then you can turn down the volume if its late and others are sleeping, besides i havent liked a dub since the last tenchi ova came out


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2009)

Im grinding shit up, its really worth going through a entire dungeon again, I gained 3 levels after redoing kanji's dungeon, everybody is now level 24

I think il try my hand at yukiko's extra boss, then grind some more and pwn kanji


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Im grinding shit up, its really worth going through a entire dungeon again, I gained 3 levels after redoing kanji's dungeon, everybody is now level 24
> 
> I think il try my hand at yukiko's extra boss, then grind some more and pwn kanji



Yeah, always do these bosses, they give you epic gear you can't buy or find which is better than anything available at that level.

Just don't leave it off till you finish another dungeon or it'll be outdated, what i did was simply do a dungeon in 1-2 days after it's available and then grind till a few days before the next one started and get the good weapon to be ready for the new dungeon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2009)

actually can you get the girls their SL up to 10 if you don't date them


----------



## Sindri (May 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> actually can you get the girls their SL up to 10 if you don't date them



Yeah you can, you get the choice to either date them or just stay friends.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> actually can you get the girls their SL up to 10 if you don't date them



Yes yes yes...or...you can date all of them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2009)

I kinda miss Fable

well some what i would call major news

sakura wars 5 us ps2/wii release
disgaea 2 psp release
mana khemia 2 ps2 release
and some game called last rebellion for ps3 - apparently from one article i read it almost sounds like the plan to rip off dead space concept of dismemberment


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 9, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes yes yes...or...you can date all of them.



just by hugging everybody? :ho

And is it bad that persona 4 is my first shin megami tensei game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2009)

this seemingly polygamist action by persona has me greatly intrigued


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2009)

> just by hugging everybody?
> 
> And is it bad that persona 4 is my first shin megami tensei game?


Not if you play them all eventually...DDS was my first one but i did go back, also :


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 9, 2009)

problem in belgium and basically europe = RPG's get one shipment of games and then they are gone

I mean P3 was unfindable after like a month


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2009)

^i wouldnt say that i havent been to europe in a while but when i went i could find what i wanted the real problem is price , a copy of final fantasy anthology is triple digits when converted to dollars, and even newer games are significantly more expensive


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 9, 2009)

oh yes we are fucked hard involving prices


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2009)

I remember buying a pokemon leaf green for 63 fucking euro...>_>.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2009)

i asked my dad when he went to visit some relatives in prague to check a few games out, and ffx which had just came out was something ridiculous like 110-130, and i was like krowns (kourne), no euros, and i was like fuck that 

i hear the systems are ridiculous as well


----------



## txz (old) (May 10, 2009)

Anyone tried Demon Souls yet? I heard it was really good but I haven't when thru it yet.


----------



## Byakuya (May 10, 2009)

I got Persona 4 last week, it's so awesome.

Shits all over the current generation RPGs imo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2009)

teddie's shadow was pretty hard and fuck mitsuo's shadow fuck it to hell


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

Yeah that regenerating rpg soldier put me through hell too...i wasted all my soma on it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2009)

time to grind to level 50 before killing it :ho

now getting the more powerfull weapons for my characters


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2009)

might I say teddie is the most awesome RPG character I have ever witnessed in my entire life?

the scene where he tries chie's omellet

WOOOW this tastes awfull try this. you have to try this yosuke!

with the most cheery voice ever


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

You haven't see nothing of Kuma yet. He gets way way way more awesome after about half the game. You won't see it coming either .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You haven't see nothing of Kuma yet. He gets way way way more awesome after about half the game. You won't see it coming either .



I just got passed mitsuo's dungeon so how far am I in the game


----------



## Six* (May 10, 2009)

I'm playing Persona 4 too... the undub english version.  so I can listen to the japanese seiyuus.  ...it has quite the cast.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

Six said:


> I'm playing Persona 4 too... the undub english version.  so I can listen to the japanese seiyuus.  ...it has quite the cast.



Did the same...if you hear the english yosuke you'll cry...he sounds literally 9. Go find a youtube clip and come here to vent .




> just got passed mitsuo's dungeon so how far am I in the game


 Err...around 1/3...i finished it in 70odd hours...though i did get the real ending.


----------



## txz (old) (May 10, 2009)

At this point I don't care what the voices are dubbed or not. Since I can't yet understand the language nor the acting, me personally don't see the point. I look into the story and while the game play of Persona 4 was great the story it's self was average. I wish they would give me more game affecting choices when playing. The silent protagonist you play as was just that. I guess entering one's name in makes people feel like their the character but it just didn't happen for me. Not the way that a lot of wrpg have done it. 

I am *by no means* calling Persona 4 a bad game. But it didn't have that final push for me to make it one of the greats. 

Now currently as far as jrpgs go I am currently playing Valkaria Chronicles (it more like a SJRPG) and Tales of Vesperia (which I wished it had co-op).


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just got passed mitsuo's dungeon so how far am I in the game



About 70-80% done if you're shooting for the true ending.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

> At this point I don't care what the voices are dubbed or not. Since I can't yet understand the language nor the acting, me personally don't see the point. I look into the story and while the game play of Persona 4 was great the story it's self was average. I wish they would give me more game affecting choices when playing. The silent protagonist you play as was just that. I guess entering one's name in makes people feel like their the character but it just didn't happen for me. Not the way that a lot of wrpg have done it.
> 
> I am by no means calling Persona 4 a bad game. But it didn't have that final push for me to make it one of the greats.
> 
> Now currently as far as jrpgs go I am currently playing Valkaria Chronicles (it more like a SJRPG) and Tales of Vesperia (which I wished it had co-op).


RPGs are linear...you're supposed to either get the good mediocre or bad ending...and that's as much of a choice as a game like this should allow for it to maintain a high quality.

The story of p4 was considerably toned down compared to p3 and was more anime-ish rather than typical rpg fare so i can see someone used to final fantasy and dragon quest seeing it as such but for me it was new and super fun.

(the Main Character is named Souji Seta btw, i hate how games don't have a name for their MCs but at least this had an official name...even though you can't know it without looking it up online or without being a loyal fan...good thing i was both so i played the game with the canon name...oh and i put the first name as the last name and vice-versa since in the translations they switch for some weird reason)


----------



## txz (old) (May 10, 2009)

^^^I guess what I am trying to say is that rpgs (W or J) don't have to be linear. I guess I am seeing the SMT Persona series has SO much more potential what what we are currently shown. 

(Also for the record: FF6 was the best Final Fantasy. FF7 is WAY overrated. FF8 and 9 I didn't care to much about. FF 10 had a nice battle system but that's it. Currently playing FF11 and FF12 bored the hell out of me. Yes I am prepared for your flames now. lol)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

Nah, i wouldn't flame ya for that...well maybe for not liking my fav game of all time ever...but it's ok. (i'm used to people not getting VIII...it's a love it or hate it thing)

I played over 3 years of XI...quit about 2 years ago for college...loved that game.  XII was a toned down copy of XI's battle system without the online interactions that made it fun and with a political "western-inspired" (pronounced "ghe-eee") story.


As for nonleniar RPGs...try romancing saga for ps2...best example of it there is...and as cool as it was to kill the dragon god and get the reward for the quest he ordered you to do...meh...i never felt for anyone...the main character was boring...everything storywise was kinda stale. Gameplay rocked and there was enough cool stuff to keep me going but i always expected for it to get better and it never reached the levels that legend of dragoon or breath of fire 3 did.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

The stories in both P3 and P4 were pretty predictable with P3's being slightly better. The true charm is working on the social links and fusing stuff. If you don't like that SMT: Persona 3 and 4 aren't for you.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The stories in both P3 and P4 were pretty predictable with P3's being slightly better. The true charm is working on the social links and fusing stuff. If you don't like that SMT: Persona 3 and 4 aren't for you.



Social links were vastly superior in p4 imo (they didn't blow you off once you maxed them) but the main quest was easily better in 3...i just loved FES . (i remember that fangasm when learning about it...Aigis was such a nice rpg char...another undub i loved )


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

The problem with the main story in Persona 3 was the big gap between plot reveals.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

There wasn't a gap for me since i finished the entire main game in less than 2 weeks .


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2009)

I meant waiting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 one month for each chunk of story. Grinding and social linking can only do so much


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2009)

Dunno...for me it came too soon half the time...social links were fun .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

actually rpgs tend to be the least linear games especially wrpgs, unlike say fps, racing, simulation, horror survival, or pretty much any genre.

But to me that genre (jrpg/persona) is what it has always been, if its not your thing its not your thing, but the whole choose all this , good bad , stuff like that gets tiresome after a point, and besides its not like they have the technology to truly make any game as linear as many would want.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2009)

Valkyria chronicles was kinda that i think. How more linear can a story mode get.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, i wouldn't flame ya for that...well maybe for not liking my fav game of all time ever...but it's ok. (i'm used to people not getting VIII...it's a love it or hate it thing)


Someone else who gets it. pek


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2009)

Ah...i was hearing the rumors that out of the 100.000 members here someone was partial to VIII...they were true i see...good...good .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

what, instantly my respect for dreikoo has gone up, ff8 is also one of my favorite games period in my top 5, and easily my favorite ff game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2009)

I love me some persona

Best RPG i have played yet


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what, instantly my respect for dreikoo has gone up, ff8 is also one of my favorite games period in my top 5, and easily my favorite ff game.



What are the rest? For me, VIII is on top and then we have a multiple tie with legend of dragoon, okami, p3:fes, xenogears, tekken and JUS. There's probably more but these come to mind atm.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

ooooooo i been wanting to play okami for a while, gives me this nice nightmare before christmas vibe 

in no particular order this is my top tenish or so

Ephemeral Fantasia 
Shining Tears
Suikoden III/IV
Final Fantasy VIII
Breath of Fire III
Kingdom Hearts
Majora's Mask
Gran Turismo 3 Aspec
Resident Evil IV
Tales of Symphonia

Honorable Mentions: 
Final Fantasy X
Chrono Cross/Trigger
Gran Turismo I
RE 2
Parasite Eve 2
Bioshock
Dead Space
Super Mario RPG
Link to the Past
Suikoden

Cause i felt guilty for leaving these off 2nd Honorable Mention:
Xenosaga
Gears of War 2
Halo 2
Shadows of the Empire
Bahmut Lagoon
Wind Waker
Ys: The Ark of Napishtim
Diablo
FF 7
Fallout 3
Azure Dreams

Games I suspect have a shot at my top tenish:
Disgaea 1-3
Nocturne
Suikoden 2,5
Okami
Vagrant Story
Kingdom Hearts II
Valkyrie Profile
La Pucelle Tactics
Mana Khemia
Tales of Vesperia 

Bottom 10:
Unlimited Saga
Grand Theft Auto Vice City (whole series really)
Crystal Chronicles
Dementium the Ward
Lunar Dragon Song
Guardian's Crusade
and many others


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2009)

woot P3:FES just came in


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

I like VIII alot, it is my second favorite FF after VII.

Most people didn't like it's junction system, I did though, and to top it off it's Nomura's work. 

After VIII, I bought IX as soon as it came out, only to be disappointed. 

I'm currently playing X-men Legends 2 again, got it for my psp, I had to get my X-men fix again after seeing X-men Origins: Wolverine, the movie was awesome, easily the best X-men film.

They got my favorite marvel character right for once, he wasn't represented in the past films correctly. (Sabretooth)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2009)

VIII was alright. The junction system and summons and other things were just a little weird. I basically played through the whole game using nothing but a couple of moves because everything else was useless.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2009)

I had the tendency to use things just cause they were cool even though they weren't the most efficient...i truly believe that's the best way to enjoy FFs since if you start abusing the system it'll all crumble and become boringly easy.


This was my main problem with XII...it became too easy while using all the cool stuff without me trying to abuse the system...when i replayed the undub i set handicaps on myself to try and create a false sense of difficulty otherwise i'd have quit in the 20 hour mark again...which i didn't. (Sanji from one piece playing balthier and solid snake playing gabranth helped though )


----------



## Stalin (May 11, 2009)

I have a question about persona 3, how many points does it take to increase your knowledge because I want to date mitsuru.


----------



## Sindri (May 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I have a question about persona 3, how many points does it take to increase your knowledge because I want to date mitsuru.



If i remember right you need to get your knowledge to max to date Mitsuru, can't remember but i think you need to have reached a certain date in the game before you can ask her out, also dunno if you know but donating 1000 yen i think it is at the shrine raises your knowledge which is nice cause it doesn't move time forward so you can do that then goto the libary and study.


----------



## Stalin (May 11, 2009)

How long does it take by studying at night?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

> solid snake playing gabranth



That makes me want to play the undub.


----------



## Byakuya (May 11, 2009)

VIII was amazing. <3

Also I just beat the optional boss in Yukiko's Castle.


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> VIII was amazing. <3



If you could stomach the battle system... Story wasn't bad at all... Except for Ultimecia.. who was a random villain to me... meh everything kinda died out after the Galbaldia vs Balamb garden conflict. To me at least that was the most interesting part of the game...


Ah persona... if only I could get into those games.... Oh well after my exams are over I guess... I tried number one briefly like 6 months, but sigh... graphics 
Then again the setting looks a bit more interesting than most other games out there, but the graphics of number one are bad... almost too bad:\

I'm a bit surprised there hasn't been any discussion of Baldurs Gate II or Neverwinter Nights at all really in this thread, even if most players here are JRPG oriented. They are great make no mistake about that, but I think some people should give these western RPG's a chance as well


----------



## Sindri (May 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:
			
		

> How long does it take by studying at night?



Sorry i'm not sure it's been awhile since i've played P3 if i was to guess i'd say a month or two but i'm guessing so i wouldn't take my word for it, also when studying at night there's a chance he'll get tired/sick which will mess you up if you need to goto Tartarus.


----------



## Byakuya (May 11, 2009)

@ Svenno - Shadows of Amn would probably rank in my all-time top ten list, incredible game.


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> @ Svenno - Shadows of Amn would probably rank in my all-time top ten list, incredible game.



Haven't played through it yet... someday though... 
But yes amazing game....^^

Neverwinter Nights had a bad OC campaign... but the expansion were pretty good.. imo Had a active mod community as well over the years, a lot of interesting mods made... ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

I likes western rpgs, Blizzard, Bioware, and Raven software make the best though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> That makes me want to play the undub.



"Sit your ass down and wait for me to finish my phone call or I will so spank you like the demented toddler you are."

"I'll get right to the point, Red. You simply have to stop messing with and killing the dweebs in my life. They suck, I know, but they're *my* dweebs. You're making me mad. But you know what's going to make you _madder than me?_ I know where Torg is and I'm not telling. *_ka-click_* So what are you going to do about it, crazy-pants?"

"Sit your ass down and wait for me to finish my phone call or I will so spank you like the demented toddler you are."

"I'll get right to the point, Red. You simply have to stop messing with and killing the dweebs in my life. They suck, I know, but they're *my* dweebs. You're making me mad. But you know what's going to make you _madder than me?_ I know where Torg is and I'm not telling. *_ka-click_* So what are you going to do about it, crazy-pants?"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

@dreikoo, it was kind of funny that you mentioned manipulating difficulty, i was a sold several hours into final fantasy x before i found out how you level up, so i played that who time with no leveling and though to myself , many this is a fairly tough game.

I like the GF system, i mean how is it any different from FF7 in the sense, that in FF7 you also only use about 2 moves, you use your best materia and then the limit break and thats it, it was for me atleast. Actually its like that for me for most FF games, the summons just tend to be so good thats all i use, but i mean, i dont see it any differently then just using the same magic spells over and over again in other games. 

Seeing as visuals are a big part for me, i couldnt get around the horrendous imo visiuals in older wrpgs. Thus aside from anything less then a few years old, the only wrpgs i can play are diablo 1, 2 , or 2.5. Cause face it Tyrael's design is so fucking badass, plus the semi top down angle i think helped.


----------



## Botzu (May 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *ooooooo i been wanting to play okami for a while, gives me this nice nightmare before christmas vibe *
> 
> in no particular order this is my top tenish or so
> 
> ...


Which system are you playing okami on? I beat okami on the wii and it was a pretty tough play. Drawing precisely with the wii mote is a challenge all in its own.

I have seen ephemeral Fantasia and shining Tears before but I have never heard anyone recommend them. What did you like about it to put it in your top 10?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

my bad i just realized when botzu bolded it i was thinking about Okage not Okami, although i do want to play okami as well; im waiting for a friend of mine to finish okami on the ps2, he takes good care of his games and often sells them or gives them to me when hes done


----------



## Stalin (May 11, 2009)

How do I donate $1000 to the shrine, it only gives me the option of 100.


----------



## Botzu (May 12, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> How do I donate $1000 to the shrine, it only gives me the option of 100.


that was for the old version, you cant do that in fes I believe. Also its not worth it in that version anymore since it skips over your afternoon if you do that in fes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

You know what the hardest part is?

not being tempted to start P3 since I still havent finished P4


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Why did you go at them backwards? 

 The battle system in p3 will feel like crap to you...but for us who followed the order playing p4 felt like a huge improvement instead.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

Because I wasn't really interested in persona and since persona 3 was unfindable

Mmm
So what MegaTen game should I buy next


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Nocturne if you haven't played it already.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

I havent played any megaten game other than the personas


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Ok...nocturne and then go around digital devil saga 1 and 2. (they're connected so play 1 first)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

but first il finish of the personas else il have TOO many RPGs :ho

Hell I need to buy star ocean 4 next month


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but first il finish of the personas else il have TOO many RPGs :ho
> 
> Hell I need to buy star ocean 4 next month



No you don't...unless you plan on playing it in japanese somehow...dub fails seriously...and it has "too many cut scenes"...something which can't be bad but the dub apparently makes the impossible possible.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2009)

have you played persona 1 and 2 yet; i imagine as rare as they are here, they must be a lot harder to come by and more pricey in europe.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Their first person style turns me of immensely.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> have you played persona 1 and 2 yet; i imagine as rare as they are here, they must be a lot harder to come by and more pricey in europe.



I know they are remaking 1 for the PSP but I don't even know from what console 1 and 2 are"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2009)

Play DDS 1 and 2, they are just awesome, best story of the Megaten games.

I'm playing Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner right now, the game has pretty good voices so far, and the the graphics are really good for psp.

Reminds me of the pokemon stadium though with the attacks not directly hitting the monsters, something I'm used to, but don't like much.

The battle system and pace are solid though, and I like that you get a choice of your permanant party members.

I like the concept as well to the entire story.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> No you don't...unless you plan on playing it in japanese somehow...dub fails seriously...and it has "too many cut scenes"...something which can't be bad but the dub apparently makes the impossible possible.



I shall survive I survived SO1 and 2 just fine


----------



## txz (old) (May 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> No you don't...unless you plan on playing it in japanese somehow...dub fails seriously...and it has "too many cut scenes"...something which can't be bad but the dub apparently makes the impossible possible.




I am playing now and the story in general is shitty. Battle system is not bad and the stages are well...some cool some unbelievably bad (I'm looking at you Cardianon Mothership ) 

Hey when you look at the game as a series, it sums it up as:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*THE WHOLE GODDAMN STORY IS JUST AN MMO!!*




not much you can do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

gonna play some P3FES for some hours so I can check it out before continuing P4


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but first il finish of the personas else il have TOO many RPGs :ho
> 
> Hell I need to buy star ocean 4 next month


There is no such thing as "TOO many RPGs".


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

I need to concentrate on one rpg else I start forgetting stuff about the stories


----------



## Byakuya (May 12, 2009)

*White Knight Chronicles English Trailer \o/*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2009)

seems like your stereotypical J-rpg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I need to concentrate on one rpg else I start forgetting stuff about the stories


 Well, that's fine. You just play them one at a time. You still can't have too many though. Running out of RPGs is never a good thing--believe me, I know.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *White Knight Chronicles English Trailer \o/*



Video games are suppose to get those kind of trailers. 

Even though that game is only a 6-7/10 at best.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2009)

Persona 1 and 2 are both playstation one titles, i assume they are released in Pal, but then again maybe not every title released in NA gets released in Europe and vice versa, i know Terrinigma and Tales of Phantasia SNES where released in Europe but not here

 got another copy of Magna Carta , now i can keep my original sealed
i know some people complained about the game, but the game aside, id like to see more games by the artist released here in the US, War of Genesis anyone; his art is perhaps my favorite or atleast top ten


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone played Grandia III or Valkyrie Profile Silmeria?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2009)

Grandia 3 was good but kinda short.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Grandia 3 was good but kinda short.




I bought it used a while back and and beat it today. It was kinda good, but two things kinda irked me.

1. There were really no charcters to play with. With the final party 2 were mages and two were attackers. I was willing to let that side when possibly the best character to me (hect) left and then there was the thing with Miranda and Alonso.

2. The airplane: They put you on the world map in this thing and there are some locations that they wouldn't even let you land at. Wtf was the point of putting on the world map.

I can't complain to much about it because it was good. Nice battle system and the fact that everytime you level up your enemies level up so you could never be over leveled.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 12, 2009)

You guys hear about this?



> Square Enix dropped a Cease and Desist on a fan made game modification called _Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes_. Almost complete, this was a new story set in the _Chrono Trigger_ universe, tying _Trigge_r and _Cross_ together. Before the party was crashed by Square Enix, the game had over 35 hours of game play, with ten endings.
> _Crimson Echoes_ was set to release on May 31st for free, but Square Enix called off all ROM modification activity with this letter (PDF file). In it they say that "ROM altering and modification is illegal," and that "statutory damages for willful copyright infringement are up to $150,000 per work."  We hereby request and demand that you immediately remove, take down, delete and destroy all work on _CTE_, as well as all other Square-Enix related ROM hacks currently on your sites.​Some of the wrist slapping extends to popular fansite  for their research on ROM modification and listing of prior modifications.
> Damn, tough break guys. Sorry to hear for your loss on years worth of work. _Crimson Echoes_ (trailer below the jump) looked very interesting.


*Square Enix shuts down Chrono fan game Crimson Echoes*


----------



## Botzu (May 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I shall survive I survived SO1 and 2 just fine


yeah if you can survive "that's somewhere around 80 points" every battle then you can survive star ocean 4 dub.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 12, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> You guys hear about this?
> 
> *Square Enix shuts down Chrono fan game Crimson Echoes*



I would have liked to played it but honestly how stupid do you have to be? I mean they all knew that the game and characters belong to square and that its illegal to do what they did. 


also shortness in a RPG is really not a bad thing. Chrono trigger can be beaten in like 15 hours and I have to say its the best 15 hours in JRPG history.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

At one point (in the past two years) they where in talks with mystwalker about selling the chrono francise to them. The reason for this was the fact that the original makers of Chrono Trigger and Cross are not in Square anymore. 

Chrono Trigger DS was a test as well to see if the market would accept it again. I am not sure how it sold on the WW scale I know it sold over 500k in Japan. A-lot of people were upset because they left the graphics the same and music (though I could have cared less about the graphics, the music they could have added an orchestrated track in).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 13, 2009)

well they are better off doing something with it, i still think it can make a nice bit of change, although if it goes to mystwalker wouldnt that all but make it an xbox exclusive


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> You guys hear about this?
> 
> *Square Enix shuts down Chrono fan game Crimson Echoes*



Yes, but I don't really care.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> I bought it used a while back and and beat it today. It was kinda good, but two things kinda irked me.
> 
> 1. There were really no charcters to play with. With the final party 2 were mages and two were attackers. I was willing to let that side when possibly the best character to me (hect) left and then there was the thing with Miranda and Alonso.
> 
> ...



The game was kinda tame...not what most of us hardcore rpg fans are used to...typical mage and typical sword user and typical this and that...gameplay was fun..way more fun than any other of it's genre...story was good but it was too short....all in all i remember is feeling empty when i finished it around 42 hours in since i expected at least 60 hours of gaming due to it being a 2-dvd game...but yeah i shouldn't hold that against it too much...i suppose the typical "and they lived happily ever after" type of ending fits it well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2009)

Why do japanese RPGs suck at being realistic with their facial expressions and lips

perfect example is white knight story


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why do japanese RPGs suck at being realistic with their facial expressions and lips
> 
> perfect example is white knight story



They don't, they just do it to match japanese vocals...obviously it wouldn't match something in english.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well they are better off doing something with it, i still think it can make a nice bit of change, although if it goes to mystwalker wouldnt that all but make it an xbox exclusive



Mystwalker has made some titles for Nintendo. Not sure what they are doing now though.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2009)

Meh, the chrono franchise isn't big worldwide.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

the only two games to be released world wide were Chrono Trigger on the SNES (which sold over 2.5 million WW and at the time that was big) and Chrono Cross, which I forget the figures for that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

ROM modification is illegal? Since when?


----------



## Botzu (May 13, 2009)

and right after I found a solid "do it yourself rom modification" guide :[.
The worst part about Crimson Echoes was that they waited until they were 98% complete to shut them down.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

Nothing better to teach individauls than to do it at the last min (square o square). And yes modifying a game that is still being sold and the characters / design / etc is still copyrighted IS ILLEGAL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

I would think it's only illegal if you're distributing the copyrighted material yourself, which they are not. They only distribute an IPS patch that you can apply to the game you already own to enhance or change the gameplay. Like a cheat code on steroids.

I think SquareEnix is just a bunch of pussies. Fuck them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 13, 2009)

^well said

@SSJ, Cross went greatest hits so it sold at least that much

@aizen, well i dont know about Europe but im pretty sure at least among people who play rpgs Chrono games are quite a big deal, hell ive even seen chrono cross in several gaming makes on list that were greatest games of all time but not limited to rpgs, on those lists i usually saw FF7 and sometimes Trigger


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would think it's only illegal if you're distributing the copyrighted material yourself, which they are not. They only distribute an IPS patch that you can apply to the game you already own to enhance or change the gameplay. Like a cheat code on steroids.
> 
> I think SquareEnix is just a bunch of pussies. Fuck them.



No your wrong on that. Business law from what I learned in the class and talked to the professor (who is also a lawyer), it is illegal to do what they (the rom people) did.  Basically they modified the whole game the only time this is "ok" to do is if the company it self allows for modifications for the game (aka mod's like half life, starcraft ,etc). However, if the company is against that then it is illegal on the rom mod's themselves. 

@kira

ahh that is true. So we can probably assume at least a million then (since that was the requirement for greatest hit at that time).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 14, 2009)

hehe not to get technically but theoretically they could also mod the game once it becomes public domain many years from now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They don't, they just do it to match japanese vocals...obviously it wouldn't match something in english.



It even sucks with the japanese vocals -_-


----------



## txz (old) (May 14, 2009)

Getting back into Tales of Vesperia but that's about it. As far as JRPGs go I am getting burnt out in this generation. The only two I really loved besides ToV was Lost Odyssey and Valkyria Chronicles. WRPG are slowly hooking me (Fallout/Fable to be more precise). I don't know. Maybe I will import Demon Souls (Games is an import but has English menus and voice acting.). I heard it was extremely good.


----------



## Botzu (May 14, 2009)

well I just finished all my final exams today. Went out after class and spent some money on a few games. I saw monster hunter for ps2 while I was browsing the inventory. Is monster hunter 1 as good as the others? I know the series is all super popular in japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

MH1 is really not that great its not bad but 2 is much better. (1 does not have online play anymore btw). 

Its really a quest/  grind fest in terms of making the best weapons / armor.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 14, 2009)

isnt demon soul coming to US anyway, why not wait for that release


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

I would say wait for White Knight Chronicles. That game has online multi player and kinda acts as a MH game (at least the multi player does). 

Daemon soul I do not know much about.


----------



## txz (old) (May 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> isnt demon soul coming to US anyway, why not wait for that release



It isn't as far as I know. Since the game is in english anyway (And has been since it game out) I don't understand why it hasn't reached the US.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 15, 2009)

well its a good thing the ps3 is region free, so worse comes to worse ill import it, but i could have sworn there was an article on gamespot mentioning it might come out here


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2009)

You can import it because it is in full English(or subed one of the other). Its in the official thread for the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2009)

oo I may look into this Demon Soul game.

Edit:
Well from gameplay videos it looks better then Obilivion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 15, 2009)

mmm I got naoto and maxed out chie, yukiko, yosuke, rise and the soccer club

wooo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 15, 2009)

i think its subbed with full translation is what i got, but you could import it whether it was or wasnt subbed, youd just have to learn japanese


----------



## Stalin (May 15, 2009)

how many points does it take to max out academics in persona 3?


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

Started playing Last Remnant on PC
The performance is great, I wasn't expecting it, because the X360 was a technical mess

It's so smooth on the PC


----------



## txz (old) (May 16, 2009)

^^For the 360 ver. to be any good you have to install it. There's no other way.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Started playing Last Remnant on PC
> The performance is great, I wasn't expecting it, because the X360 was a technical mess
> 
> It's so smooth on the PC


Yeah the ps3 and PC are getting the true version, not the beta test of the 360.


----------



## Akira (May 16, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Yeah the ps3 and PC one are getting the true version, not the beta test of the 360.



I don't think it's coming out on PS3 anymore, the team completely changed the subject when asked about it a while ago. I can't really blame them, I saw brand new copies of it on 360 for half price three weeks after it came out so it must've been really unsucessful.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2009)

i heard its still coming out but delayed


----------



## Felix (May 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> I don't think it's coming out on PS3 anymore, the team completely changed the subject when asked about it a while ago. I can't really blame them, I saw brand new copies of it on 360 for half price three weeks after it came out so it must've been really unsucessful.



I don't think it's coming out at the PS3 at all
But the PC version apparently sold better than expected, maybe due all the fixing, the game is actually enjoyable


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2009)

^just out of curiosity how is "not coming out anymore" different from "not coming out at all", it just looks like you paraphrased something, but tried to make a point based on the quote, but ended up saying the same thing.


----------



## Stalin (May 16, 2009)

Have you guys heard about cross out for the ps3 coming out? Its' s a cross over action turnbased rpg. Its features characters from series like darkstalker and disagea.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Have you guys heard about cross out for the ps3 coming out? Its' s a cross over action turnbased rpg. Its features characters from series like darkstalker and disagea.



You mean  x edge...and yeah we know, it'll be out in USA on the 28th.


----------



## Stalin (May 17, 2009)

I didn't hear about it until my new issue of game informer.


----------



## txz (old) (May 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I didn't hear about it until my new issue of game informer.



I was looking into it also but I heard that it was terrible. Graphics-terrible, Story-terrible, Gameplay-no bad but nothing special. 

I'm still going to give it a chance and rent it though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2009)

and where did you hear this form, i cant imagine it will be very disimilar to something like disgaea in terms of gameplay

got monster rancher 3, whats the deal with the dvd/cd and get a monster thing


----------



## Felix (May 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^just out of curiosity how is "not coming out anymore" different from "not coming out at all", it just looks like you paraphrased something, but tried to make a point based on the quote, but ended up saying the same thing.



I quoted the wrong post


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 17, 2009)

Heaven is hard:ho


----------



## Stalin (May 17, 2009)

The gameplay of persona 3 gets really old after awhille,  still fun though. The premise is really unique but I'd like to see some more gameplay variety in turn based rpgs. 

Do you guys hear tht FF13 will include a black guy? He has a pet chocobo living in his fro but ther's been sillier things in past FF games.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The gameplay of persona 3 gets really old after awhille,  still fun though. The premise is really unique but I'd like to see some more gameplay variety in turn based rpgs.
> 
> Do you guys hear tht FF13 will include a black guy? He has a pet chocobo living in his fro but ther's been sillier things in past FF games.



We've known for months lol...you really should stop relying on magazines for your info when you've got internet.

Sazh is voiced by Gai from naruto and will be the char with the most dialogue written for in XIII.


----------



## Stalin (May 17, 2009)

Sounds to me like he'll be used for comic relief.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Sounds to me like he'll be used for comic relief.



Yes he is, didn't you see the demo?


----------



## Stalin (May 17, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes he is, didn't you see the demo?



No, I've seen a few screenshots of him. Probaly be a sterotype, i can imagine him speaking in jive in the english version. I hope the gameplay is unique, getting a bit sick of typical jrpg gameplay.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> No, I've seen a few screenshots of him. Probaly be a sterotype, i can imagine him speaking in jive in the english version. I hope the gameplay is unique, getting a bit sick of typical jrpg gameplay.



He's like Zell from VIII. 

The gameplay will be a fast turn based ATB-type kind of gameplay. Think chrono trigger.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 17, 2009)

well honestly P4 is the first RPG that actually makes grinding enjoyable and makes me crave when I can finally beat the boss :ho


----------



## Stalin (May 17, 2009)

Do you have to go trhough a dungeon like in persona 3?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Do you have to go trhough a dungeon like in persona 3?



Something like it, the gameplay is quite similar yes.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2009)

You have multiple dungeons in P4.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> You have multiple dungeons in P4.



The only real difference is the themes though...not all that different than the varied levels of tartarus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2009)

o well that will make my friend happy, he was marginally pleased with Barret in FF7, so maybe that will be enough for him to atleast try ff13


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> o well that will make my friend happy, he was marginally pleased with Barret in FF7, so maybe that will be enough for him to atleast try ff13



Sazh doesn't seem like Barret at all though personality-wise.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2009)

^true but hes black and thats the most he can ask for


----------



## Kumoriken (May 17, 2009)

I love how I've come in here to see what's going on in the current RPG scene, considering the title contains, "Talk about all your favorite non FF series", and I instantly see posts about FF.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

^well then make your own point, plus if you look at more then just two posts you would see other stuff being discussed


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^true but hes black and thats the most he can ask for



That's racist of your friend then lol.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^well then make your own point, plus if you look at more then just two posts you would see other stuff being discussed



Chill out, dude. It's a freakin' anecdote.
Just a humorous observation.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Why is no one talking about Mass Effect 2?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

Cause I don't have a 360 anymore.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That's racist of your friend then lol.



not really, he just wants a character that he can identify with, and black characters are not particularly prominent in anime or video games both of which he likes, so when he sees one he is more inclined to want to play it

@at the guy with the cat dressed in zelda as an avatar, it is most certainly not humorous at all when you are at least the 5 or sixth person to make that observation, its only humorous maybe the first time
-once again feel free to read more than two posts before commenting (and im as cool as the other side of the pillow)

ive still only played about ten minutes of the first one, so im in no rush for the second one to come out (Mass Effect)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> not really, he just wants a character that he can identify with, and black characters are not particularly prominent in anime or video games both of which he likes, so when he sees one he is more inclined to want to play it



Normal people identify with people based on things more than their skin color. I'm greek and you don't get to see many greek people represented in rpgs either, hell i'm lucky if i see some greek word used as a name for a place or thing just so that it'll sound mystical and strange...and yet i've had no trouble identifying with multiple characters in many games...usually i looked nothing like them but more meaningful things were indeed common between us.

If not racist, your friend is definitely shallow.





Zen-aku said:


> Why is no one talking about Mass Effect 2?



I never cared for 1...i didn't even know it had a sequel lol.

Too much like KotOR in the battle and too much boring kind of story.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

I now has a plushie with vampire teeth.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

I loved Mass Effect 1, the story was great, the voice acting was phenomenal, there were some framrate issues, but I could look past those. It was just fun talking to people in the game, and the sexual relationship you could have was interesting as well, and combat was difficult and fun.

Saren as a villain was such win.



I wish Halo was more like Mass effect, storywise.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

I'm reading the Mass Effect books. Drew Karpyshyn is awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

but to be fair you as greek get lumped in with me a czech into the cateogory of white - so any white person is good enough for us, besides im sure hed say what the fuck are you bitching about you got Kratos and i got barrett; quite frankly i dont think ive ever seen a czech character in an anime or game, the last reference i remeber is that one story of soul eater takes place there, but im like eh whatever

i agree with you usually relate to or admire a character for something else, but to be fair to my friend he does like other characters as well, you could just say its bonus for him; although to tell you the truth i do get tired of master chief is black thing that he was spouting off for a while till he read the books which state he is pasty and red haired, i think it was red or something to that extent


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

He is too awesome not to be black.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but to be fair you as greek get lumped in with me a czech into the cateogory of white - so any white person is good enough for us, besides im sure hed say what the fuck are you bitching about you got Kratos and i got barrett; quite frankly i dont think ive ever seen a czech character in an anime or game, the last reference i remeber is that one story of soul eater takes place there, but im like eh whatever
> 
> i agree with you usually relate to or admire a character for something else, but to be fair to my friend he does like other characters as well, you could just say its bonus for him; although to tell you the truth i do get tired of master chief is black thing that he was spouting off for a while till he read the books which state he is pasty and red haired, i think it was red or something to that extent


Well you see, in greece 99% of everyone is white. Yet we learn to differentiate ourselves just as well as multicultural ol usa. So me living there for 17 years i believe contributes to my not associating with every white brown haired-eyed person i see and instead lets me delve more into someone.

Kratos although badass is not someone i associated ever with btw...and as good and savage those GoW games were...i had more gory stories about the gods in my kid's books....

As for MC being black...well...that's a first i hear of it. I suppose since i never cared much for halo after halo 1 i wouldn't have heard of it...not that or any other story element of halo really means much though lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

I believe in the Halo books it said he was pale, but it didn't describe anything else.

He could be a pale black man. 

Another thing was people were saying that he would be played by Denzel Washington in the live-action film.

Kratos was said to be some omni race, a mixture of everything went into his design.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I believe in the Halo books it said he was pale, but it didn't describe anything else.
> 
> He could be a pale black man.
> 
> ...



Movies don't always keep people's ethnicities though...take the avatar movie for example.  (the actor playing ang isn't asian)


Greek people can be viewed as an "omni race" since to be greek you need to be of the land, race doesn't really matter. My best friend from greece is darker than obama and his mom and sister are both really pale..he got it from his paternal grandfather.


Kratos is pale due to the ashes though, before that part he had a normal complexion for greek people.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

I meant for Kratos's design alone,  the designer said he mixed something of everything into his design.

Result was the manliest looking game character ever. 


You have to be when your going to kill gods.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I meant for Kratos's design alone,  the designer said he mixed something of everything into his design.
> 
> Result was the* manliest looking game character* ever.



That's Viewtiful Joey. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That's Viewtiful Joey. :ho



No, Joe is the everyman, not the manly man.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

fair enough, it would be stretching but i could concede you could somehow have a pale black man, but the reddish hair make me think not so young man

the point was they never really said what he was, so the whole he wears a suit let everybody decide whatever they wanted, so he was just trying to make a point he could be black if you have never seen him

i get what you mean about the distinguishing, i do get tired of every time im talking to my dad in Czech some guy comes up to me and hes like hey man are you Russian?, quite honestly i actually think polish is a closer tongue to czech, but even so czechs are no even considered to be straight up slavs, one of the big theories is that Celts before they moved unto the isle inter mixed in this area with the local slav population , but hey what does it matter, let petty people win their small battles 

and btw the real badass is this man


and i remebered i said i would photograph my collection and post it , but i got lazy , but since i was at photobucket for the aurion pic

here is a pic of the Final Fantasy VII misprint that features Sephiroth on both sides instead of the airship on one

but big news , well it was for me anyway, if you remeber only a day or two ago i said i wish they were coming out with another Magna Carta, well guess what they are, apparently Namco Bandai is making Magna Carta 2 for the xbox 360, although in reality this game is 3, because apparently their is a PC game that takes place before Tears of Blood, and it looks like Magna Carta 2 is a continuation of the PC game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The only real difference is the themes though...not all that different than the varied levels of tartarus.



I find it much more interesting than tartarus though


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

Question, while browsing for information on the ff7 remake i stumbled across an article claiming Square had plans to continue the FF7 story after Dirge. Is this true, personally im from the side that FF7 world is interesting enough that i dont mind several sequels as opposed to the side that says there can only be one.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

FF7 remake countinue the story after Dirge? 

That wouldn't be a remake then, just a sequel. :S

They still have to deal with Genesis after all though, I wonder if he will rise to the great height of epic villain like Sephiroth.

Only his name is manly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

no , i was browsing for info on the remake

but they said there is a separate plan to make a sequel after dirge

thats two different games, FF7 remake and FF7 3 (if you count dirge as 2 and crisis core as a sequel)

^dont get jealous because Kratos Aurion is a pimp 

edit: granted the pic i got of him is fanfic, so it looks more bishounen then normal



a more manly picture of kratos


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2009)

Square did come out and say that the FF7 story is done, for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2009)

Forget FFVII; I want FFVI on DS remake/sequel now, please.


----------



## Stalin (May 18, 2009)

Tartarus is a pain in the ass but the gameplay isn't have half bad. I enjoy the social link system but i 'd wish they'd give you more time to completeall the links instaedf of having to go through a new game plus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Forget FFVII; I want FFVI on DS remake/sequel now, please.



why would you want that on the DS, the ds remakes are nicer than the original versions but cmon if you are going to remake 6 or 7 or any other of the later games bust out the real high level remake and make the on the console

i cant discern where the source was as i lost the article, but it was fairly recent and i believe from a gaming site - and i believe there is no working on anything ff 7 related as much as i believe that its gonna start raining burgers from the sky

alas i dont believe it, but it would be good if burgers fell from the sky




*
and just in case anyone missed it earlier Magna Carta 2(3) is coming out to the 360 - its called 2 but its really 3 thats what that means, its not two separate games*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

Magna Carta was okay, I played it for a while at my friends house.

I thought the guy on the cover was a girl, till I played the game and heard his deep voice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

lol i thought the same thing, i mainly interested in it because of the artist involved.

But to be fair, magna carta for the ps2 was actually more like a spinoff, this one will be connected to the first pc game, so it could be alot better.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

Wait that wasn't the first game? 

Now I is confused.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

i thought the same thing

theres a PC game called Magna Carta thats the first game

Magna Carta for the ps2 seems to be a spinoff from the first , but numberwise is actually 2

this annouced magna Carta 2 from what i read is related to the original, but numberwise is actually 3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

Treachery is a foot. I browsing game prices today, and it was nice to see some games rebounding, but then i got to Rhapsody which still hasnt recovered in price. Now the issue here is that supposedly the Rhapsody rereleased with Persona 2 to gamestops were not Gamequestdirect reprints but originals; however the only two "new" copies neither had the security sticker, in fact on the few sites i went to it only looked like one actually had the sticker, doesnt that basically mean they bullshited everyone; ever ps1 and most ps2 games to my recollection had the security sticker, so the original release would have it as well, and the fact that it doesnt seems to indicate it was a reprint and not just some hidden storehold they had.  

Now i am tempted to buy the copy with the sticker, because that would mean its an original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why would you want that on the DS, the ds remakes are nicer than the original versions but cmon if you are going to remake 6 or 7 or any other of the later games bust out the real high level remake and make the on the console


 Ok then, remake on the PS2. 

I don't have any next-gen consoles so fuck 'em. I'd be content with DS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

ah, well rather the ps2 than the ds, i just personally cant stand the small screen, i mean whats the point of redoing the game graphically if the characters are so small you cant tell the difference anyway
*

and in case no one heard all three dlc coming to the ps3 for fallout
plus 2 more that will also come out for the ps3 and 360 and pc
plus they are releasing the dlc on actually disc
and finally a GOTY edition with all the dlc*

this bolding and making the lettering seemed to work last time so lets try it again


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

haha you may not be 60 but somebody else might

ill probably end up getting the expansion on the 360 and then the goty of both later

so far the only ff game ive seen on the ds is 3 and it looks okay but would look better on a consoel if for no other reason i could see the characters without having to use a magnifying glass

do you see what i did there


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

ya and I read it fine :0 

_FFIV DS_ is a better remake than _FF3_. Yes it would look better on a console but seeing how square does remakes, its not going to happen. They remade two of the 2d ones into 3d (up one generation) which is what they been doing. I doubt they will skip two generations and spend even more money than is necessary.

I been playing through _Chrono Trigger DS _and at first I can see how it would be difficult for some to play RPGS on small screens (well the DSI screens are the biggest out of three versions) but you really get used to it and do not even notice it after a little bit. 

Since I been on the road a-lot I been happy that all these great RPGS are coming to handhelds so thats why I do not really complain to much lol.


----------



## Botzu (May 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i thought the same thing
> 
> theres a PC game called Magna Carta thats the first game
> 
> ...


Have you played the first magna carta for pc?Is it in english?
I might go and pick that up if its good.

Also was anyone else freaked out when they were playing eternal sonata and all of a sudden they switch to history channel bits of Chopins life? I though I switched off my 360.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

well at least gba games like the other ff you can play on the big screen with the gameboy player, psp games can also be played on your tv with a special cord, but im really starting to wonder if something similar will be made for the ds, i mean the wii would instantly become several times better if you could play all ds games on it

besides i prefer to either just listen to music when i travel or read a book (the only time i do read books)

truthfully i dont know if the first pc was translated, id never heard of before but then again im not big on pc stuff..........but let me check........nah, its korea only although it seems its been translated


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

I have the cables for the PSP to play on the TV and its horrible in terms of quality. The GBA player was great I hope they do something for the DS but who knows


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Playing games on the road makes me car sick, especially rpgs that you need to read.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

ah I got over that a while back. Goes when you are forced to drive / travel many places. But ya  I can see how that holds ppl back from playing games on the road.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

yea i get sick in cars from reading and junk, not on airplanes though, but usually i only do short flights, not long enough to really progress


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2009)

That reminds me of a time I spent 7 hours playing a rpg on a plane, and I tried to sleep about 30 minutes before the plane was about to land. I was even mad at the flight attendant who came to wake me up, from what I can remember, I get grumpy when I'm about to wake up...
Embarrassment to my family

I can get what people are saying about playing on the road though, but I usually get it if the road isn't straight and the car has to swing a lot. Also when going through tunnels, there is something about the change between light and darkness that just fucks with my head and gives me a headache


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

honestly for some reason even if im in the passenger seat, i like to just site and do nothing, especially on long trips , just gaze at the scenary 

but the last flight i had that was longer than 3 hours, was before the advent of the ds or psp or gba for that matter so maybe if i go back to Europe anytime soon i migth drag it along and maybe finally progress in golden sun


----------



## Stalin (May 20, 2009)

I used to play the gba for endfless hours. I don't sck on anything though I've never been on a plane before?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

i still cant belive none ya are talking about Mass Effect 2 i mean come on look at this

BETA SOTC (PROJECT NICO)


----------



## Stalin (May 20, 2009)

Never played the first since I have olny a ps3, heard it was quite good and deconstructed a lot of sci-fi tropes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2009)

I played Tetris DS non-stop on a plan and had no problems. Maybe you need to start taking Man Up supplements?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played Tetris DS non-stop on a plan and had no problems. Maybe you need to start taking Man Up supplements?



A plane and car aren't the same, I played gba non-stop on my plane rides.

Trains are easy to play on as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2009)

I've played Tetris DS in the car, too. Granted not for any longer than 1 hour. I still say Man-Up supplements should be taken by most people, regardless.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

not enough info on it to really say much, besides there are more intriguing games possible during e3

looked at the trailer, well the carry over effect is intriguing enough, buts its not entirely like its never been done before


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> not enough info on it to really say much, besides there are more intriguing games possible during e3
> 
> looked at the trailer, well the carry over effect is intriguing enough, buts its not entirely like its never been done before



i personally think ME2 will be Microsoft's big attraction this year


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i personally think ME2 will be Microsoft's big attraction this year



I agree, aside from Halo wars.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

Halo wars is already out. I think you are refearing to Halo OSTD (or some weird acronym that I forget).

I think Microsoft will have a good bit of big titles, however, I think their biggest surprise is not going to be a software title but something to do with hardware.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Halo wars is already out. I think you are refearing to Halo OSTD (or some weird acronym that I forget).
> 
> I think Microsoft will have a good bit of big titles, however, I think their biggest surprise is not going to be a software title but something to do with hardware.



No, I'm talking about Halo wars.



> Microsoft's big attraction this year



That means games that came out or are coming out.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> No, I'm talking about Halo wars.
> 
> 
> 
> That means games that came out or are coming out.



i meant the game every one is gonna wanna see at E3 the one they will show of all proudly


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i meant the game every one is gonna wanna see at E3 the one they will show of all proudly



Ah so the biggest new attraction.

Then I agree, I need a another 360.

Bioware are definitely the best console western rpg developers, followed by Raven Software.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

Why would halo wars be such a big deal at E3 when it has been out for a while? that makes no sense and on top of it would be a waste of time. Unless it was getting an expansion  then it would make sense since it would be new.

Mass effect 2 is going to be big I think. I hope we hear something from mystwalker.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Ah so the biggest new attraction.
> 
> Then I agree, I need a another 360.
> 
> Bioware are definitely the best console western rpg developers, followed by Raven Software.



Raven software makes dungeon crawlers/hack and slash. But they do it so well.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Why would halo wars be such a big deal at E3 when it has been out for a while? that makes no sense and on top of it would be a waste of time. Unless it was getting an expansion  then it would make sense since it would be new.
> 
> Mass effect 2 is going to be big I think. I hope we hear something from mystwalker.



I expect DLC for Halo wars.



crazymtf said:


> Raven software makes dungeon crawlers/hack and slash. But they do it so well.



Those are rpgs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

Their is a DLC coming out but its not for halo wars.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I expect DLC for Halo wars.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are rpgs.



I don't consider those RPGS, they are another genre for me. They are Hacks and slash. Since RPG just means role playing games and you role play in every game.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I don't consider those RPGS, they are another genre for me. They are Hacks and slash. Since RPG just means role playing games and you role play in every game.


So Diablo isn't a rpg? :S


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Nopes, dungeon crawler  Which is a sub genre in RPGS


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2009)

I can never get into dungeon crawlers anymore, I just get bored of them too quickly, and I usually don't like the multiplayer that much. It's been a few years now, the last one I can remember is Sacred, which I played for about 1-2 hours, before I put on a shelf. At least Diablo had a good storyline...

Hack and slash gets boring...:\


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Nopes, dungeon crawler  Which is a sub genre in RPGS


That makes sense.


*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT! 

That's like saying soft rock isn't rock music, because it sub-genre of it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Lol i'm just messing with ya. Yeah they are RPGS but i like to call them hack and slash since they usually have a different feel to them then normal standered JRPG/WRPG.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

What is a standard Wrpg game to you?

Mass Effect is the only current gen one I can think of that is neither a hack and slash or dungeon crawler. Bioware just makes those kind of games, aside from them I don't know who makes any.

They all seem to be dungeon crawler/hack and slash.

Fallout 3 and Oblivion are dungeon crawlers as well.


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2009)

There was a game called the Witcher from 2007, which I haven't played. I'll get back to all of the games released in recent years when I get a new comp...

I played it a little at my friends, and I wouldn't call it a dungeon crawler. That's of course if you're looking at the most recent ones. Uhm and a game called Temple of Elemental Evil from 2003, another Dungeons & Dragons game, but with a different campaign setting than Nwn and Baldurs Gate. 

Temple of Elemental Evil is getting a bit dated now however, and it was sort of annoying to get into<_<


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

Nah Betshda or whatever they are called and blizzard are the only worthwhile makers of wrpgs imo

hmmm i dont think it will be Mass Effect, i think this E3 will be a lot better than last years and i think all 3 consoles will announce something big

besides how can Mass Effect 2 be big, when its already been known for quite a while, to me the only big impacts are stuff you dont see coming, frankly if i know a game is coming i could care less about demo especially if its a sequel, i will just see all of that stuff when i play

samething with gow 3, its already been underdevlopment for a while i dont really think it would be that big of a thing

although here is a theory perhaps Sqenix finally announces ff7, think about last year at E3 there was the big ff13 announcement, what would be the point in sqenix overshadowing themselves after making the first multi platform on release ff game; this year it would be a good opportunity, plus it would basically steal the show

besides arguably topping the me 2 thing could also be if mgs 4 goes to the 360 as is rumored


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *Nah Betshda or whatever they are called and blizzard are the only worthwhile makers of wrpgs imo*



Your kidding with that right 



> hmmm i dont think it will be Mass Effect, i think this E3 will be a lot better than last years and i think all 3 consoles will announce something big
> 
> besides how can Mass Effect 2 be big, when its already been known for quite a while, to me the only big impacts are stuff you dont see coming, frankly if i know a game is coming i could care less about demo especially if its a sequel, i will just see all of that stuff when i play
> 
> ...



well halo 3 was known and it was still  a big deal so was/is FF13

of course MGS4 going to the 360 will be big but i am talking about the stuff we know about heading into E3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

its not a big deal if its already none, its like a christmas present sure if you are getting a good game it will be a big deal no matter what, but if you dont know you are getting it then it that much better when you get, you see what i did there

mass effect 2 is the present youve already known about , so the finally effect wont be as big

and no im not kidding Diablo is the best WRPG series period; and oblivion and fallout 3 are the first wrpg to intrigue a wrpg disliking person like me since diablo 2; besides from what ive played of mass effect it is not as great as you make it out to be so i could care less about bioware - if they cant even make a game good enough to hook to continue playing after 10-20 minutes, this isnt naruto , this isnt an anime series where it doesnt take me any effort to watch a few more episodes to see if it gets better, for a video game it has to very good off the bat


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> of course *MGS4 going to the 360* will be big but i am talking about the stuff we know about heading into E3



I'll believe it when I see it.





> diablo 2


You didn't like diablo 2? 

Kotor, Kotor 2, Jade Empire, and Mass Effect are great experiences that shouldn't be missed.

Final Fantasy 13 is a big deal, and everyone knows it is coming, it doesn't change how many people want the game.



> oblivion and fallout 3


Fallout 3 was a game with no substance, unpolished, and mediocre graphics.

It's only appeal were multiple meaningless side quest, which were flat out boring to me.

The main quest was the worst I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> its not a big deal if its already none, its like a christmas present sure if you are getting a good game it will be a big deal no matter what, but if you dont know you are getting it then it that much better when you get, you see what i did there
> 
> mass effect 2 is the present youve already known about , so the finally effect wont be as big
> 
> and no im not kidding Diablo is the best WRPG series period; and oblivion and fallout 3 are the first wrpg to intrigue a wrpg disliking person like me since diablo 2; besides from what ive played of mass effect it is not as great as you make it out to be so i could care less about bioware - if they cant even make a game good enough to hook to continue playing after 10-20 minutes, this isnt naruto , this isnt an anime series where it doesnt take me any effort to watch a few more episodes to see if it gets better, for a video game it has to very good off the bat



Just cause you didn't like doesn't mean it snot a great game

it was, it had a better story then Any of the games u mentioned, and and the best dialogue interface ever, 

seriously how can u even say oblivion is better, that game was boring, i played it for 3 hours and couldn't get any where, that's a game were unless ur willing to dote on it like a job ull never have any fun

Edit: Aizen do u know how old that joke is?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Yes, yes I do. 

Truth has no time limit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2009)

^apparently thats the argument you guys are making with blizzard and bethsadla or however its spelled, these two have between them 3 or 4 of the best selling wrpg and your comment when i mentioned them was "you are kidding right"; i ll admit im a hypocrite at times but you managed to be a hypocrite in a single post
-diablo and warcraft have sold millions over, the morrowind series is constantly also extremely popular and with fallout 3 they have remade a faded franchise into a beast 

-a game can be great despite you not liking it - comment directed at me
-i dont like oblivion, it cant possibly be a great game - comment by you
i dont think i have to further elaborate my point here

and just to make a point 
Mass effect 91% stock
Fallout 3 92.6%
stock

both of those are taken from an average of over 70 reviewers and it appears fallout is the superior game

and i believe it is time for me ton conclude this with: 
"Good Day, Sir. I said , Good Day, Sir."

edit: btw aizen i do like diablo 2 that was my point, and i didnt like jade empire


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

You do know that it is possible to fit 50 gig on three DVD discs correct? They simply use both sides of the disc which equals roughly 17 gig. so the images with a ton of DVD's is meaningless!


@kira

you have to watch out when pulling game rankings as a positive to your argument. just because one game (Mass effect) has more reviews in the score than Fallout 3 does.



also DIABLO 2 >>>>>>>>>Mass effect ! 

Man I miss my SOJ hunts


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

DIABLO 2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fallout3



> -i dont like oblivion, it cant possibly be a great game


Oblivion is good, Fallout 3 is not.

Both have pretty terrible story and characters though.



> edit: btw aizen i do like diablo 2 that was my point, and i didnt like jade empire


Not a fan of action games, like DMC?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -a game can be great despite you not liking it - comment directed at me
> -i dont like oblivion, it cant possibly be a great game - comment by you
> i dont think i have to further elaborate my point here
> 
> ...



First why bring up fallout 3 that's a great game

second all i did was bring up oblivion's flaws, unlike u  who said mass Effect was out right bad

third what dose Fallout getting a whopping 1% over Mass Effect Prove?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2009)

And one of the biggest shockers of the last millennium, Demon Soul is coming to the US, Atlus is publishing the ps3 exclusive

here

^i never said mass effect was outright bad but then observation is not your strong suit, i simply said unlike other wrpgs like Diablo, fallout 3 mass effect could not get me hooked early enough to warrant playing it at the moment

i brought up the thing about fallout because aizen is under the impression it is not so hot


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> DIABLO 2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fallout3
> 
> 
> Oblivion is good, Fallout 3 is not.
> ...



Storyline wasn't the point of oblivion and fallout.

Aren't neraly all rpgs dungeon crawlers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2009)

Diablo II > all PC games. 

Except, perhaps, Starcraft.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2009)

actually my favorite is Diablo I, but eh

@SSJ well how are you supposed to then compare games, i mean its one thing if you pull up a couple of reviews but i say 70+ critical reviews for each respective game is more than reasonable enough, and even the fan vote was slighty in favor fallout 3; i mean at some point you do have to use some criteria

i like dmc, gow, chaos legion, blood will, etc. ; i dont see what that has to do with jade empire


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Storyline wasn't the point of oblivion and fallout.


Doesn't make it any less terrible, since that is one of the biggest aspect of a rpg, after solid gameplay, which Fallout failed at as well, I actually ran into a game ending glitches a few times.

KOTOR manages to have a good story, while having the same type of open massive world as Fallout, possibly even bigger.



> Aren't neraly all rpgs dungeon crawlers?


FF7 & FF8 aren't dungeon crawlers, and many other jap rpgs, almost every Wrpg is though.

Lost odyssey was a good example of doing away with the concept all together, as it simplifies bosses when you can over level past them being a challenge.

On Mass Effect, the sci-fi element did alienate alot of none hardcore gamers though. It also had some framerate issues, but what doesn't on the 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

thats true but the average score is misleading when you compare a game with 70 reviews compared to one with 83. Meaning that 1 to 2% average difference means really not that much. So you would have to do the difference (meaning the first 70 count according by review date).


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Doesn't make it any less terrible, since that is one of the biggest aspect of a rpg, after solid gameplay, which Fallout failed at as well, I actually ran into a game ending glitches a few times.
> 
> KOTR manages to have a good story, while having the same type of open massive world as Fallout, possibly even bigger.
> 
> ...


Whatever, when I do play fallout 3, I won't play it for the story. Videogames aren't that great of a story telling medium compared to other mediums.
Actually, FF& was kind of a dungeon crawler, infact a lot of the FF games are.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

the story for fallout 3 is actually pretty good when taken with the expansions because they change the ending and also when taken with the overall mythos of the fallout realm

and also the story is far less important in wrpg which are more gameplay driven then kjrpgs

i mean im sorry but the only star wars game where the story stands on its own is Shadows of the Empire , the rest are meh but when you take them with the whole universe as a whole they are not as bad


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2009)

Mass Effect >>>>> Fallout 3

Fallout 3 felt like a oblivion in a different setting with more problems. = the crappy NPC dialogue system sucked hard, expressions and not being static fucks

ever heard of it bethesda?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

^oh as opposed to some of the great features that Mass Effect boasts like its stellar character design, fuck you have more options for customizing a character from the wii than you do from mass effect ; every character that comes out of looks like some hardened convict 

Mass Effect is far from being a perfect game 

beside end of the day in Fallout 3 i can bust out the Power Armor, Power Armor alone makes Fallout 3 Mass Effect's lord; God the customizing options are pretty poor when that is supposed to be one of the games main features


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i mean im sorry but the only star wars game where the story stands on its own is Shadows of the Empire , the rest are meh but when you take them with the whole universe as a whole they are not as bad



Didn't like KOTOR? 

Now Mass Effect is more even with Fallout 3, but KOTOR is out it's league.



> and also the story is far less important in wrpg which are more gameplay driven then kjrpgs


I expect this from a shooter, not a rpg. Which I must mention, that Gears of War, and Halo 3, two shooters, have better storyline and characters then Fallout 3.

No excuses for it's shortcomings. 

Horrible storyline is horrible, while the gameplay is a less then average shooter, with the only interesting aspect of the entire gameplay being the VATS system, with the models falling through the ground. :S

After playing games like Halo 3, Gears of War, Shadow Run, it really shows how terrible F3 plays without the VATS system.

The funniest thing that happened to me, I was talking to a NPC, and their head starts spinning, and they slowly sunk into the ground, it was beyond bizzare.

Diablo and KOTOR managed to have great characters, great bosses, and tons of memorable things throughout it's storyline. Two Wrpgs, one that is the top of the line dungeon crawler, the other is Open world rpg that set the standard for them all.

I hold Fallout 3 up to that standard, and it fails, hard.

*End rant*


----------



## Nightfall (May 22, 2009)

Well Fallout 3 was already condemned to death by NMA fanboys, long before it was released. But they literally worship game number 1 and 2 like it's their religion so...
I haven't played it yet, but I doubt its as horrible as some of you put it. 
However seeing as how Bethesda made it, I can understand why it wouldn't have turned out that great. Since I could never get into the Elder Scrolls, too open ended and uninteresting world for that so far. Games that requires patience to actually be fun.

Diablo I and II were great in their aspect, storyline was very good. Still the core of the game is pure hack and slash, and at the end I can think of a number of games that totally squash it. One of them being Kotor as you mentioned...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

Chrono Trigger > Kotor  Yes i went their and for good reason! But it would be unfair to compare a JRPG to a WRPG. HOwever the pacing in CT is so much better than Kotor.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Chrono Trigger > Kotor  Yes i went their and for good reason! But it would be unfair to compare a JRPG to a WRPG.



True.

Cause FF7>All. 



> Well Fallout 3 was already condemned to death by NMA fanboys, long before it was released. But they literally worship game number 1 and 2 like it's their religion so...
> I haven't played it yet, but I doubt its as horrible as some of you put it


It's not horrible, I would give it 6.5/10.

It's just not GOTY material, or should even be compared with the likes of MGS4, like it was.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Mass Effect and Fallout 3 are some of the buggiest games I've played this generation.

I remain puzzled by the praise of both.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Mass Effect and Fallout 3 are some of the buggiest games I've played this generation.
> 
> I remain puzzled by the praise of both.



I'm hoping both Mass Effect 2 and Fallout New Vegas learned from their forefathers and won't make the same mistake.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

Alot of americans and europeans like open ended games. Fallout 3 let me do whatever I wanted, and with the tech / time the game was set it was awesome.  I think when games that have some issues get GOTY or high praise people start to pick on the nitty gritty.



Mass effect really got a-lot of praise because it was literally the first game to actually get the hollowood story telling spot on. 


also btw Mass effect just came out recently in Japan. Sold though 60% of its shipment.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> also btw Mass effect just came out recently in Japan. Sold though 60% of its shipment.



Is that good or bad?

It sounds good. 



> Mass effect really got a-lot of praise because it was literally the first game to actually get the hollowood story telling spot on.


The character models were so beautiful, as well as the acting was phenomenal for a open ended game.

My only big issue with the game was the frame rate problems, it kept the game from true greatness.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

It is good for Japan at least. But it came out to late and also the swine flu is really effecting people buying stuff over in Japan. People were quarantined for a week not to long ago and then in public needed to wear a mask.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> The character models were so beutiful.



When the game took 3 seconds to load them in.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> When the game took 3 seconds to load them in.



Yeah, Gears of War suffered from the same problem, they would start out as blobs at the beginning of the cutscene or game, and evolve into detailed characters slowly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

What I find funny is that in those games, most reviewers don't really bitch about it.

In The Last Remnant, nearly every reviewer bitched about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

There was more then that to bitch about Last Remnant. 

Though I hear the PC version is pretty good, so I'm hoping the ps3 version will run as smooth.


----------



## Segan (May 22, 2009)

If it ever comes out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^oh as opposed to some of the great features that Mass Effect boasts like its stellar character design, fuck you have more options for customizing a character from the wii than you do from mass effect ; every character that comes out of looks like some hardened convict
> 
> Mass Effect is far from being a perfect game
> 
> beside end of the day in Fallout 3 i can bust out the Power Armor, Power Armor alone makes Fallout 3 Mass Effect's lord; God the customizing options are pretty poor when that is supposed to be one of the games main features



I never said Mass effect is perfect but it still beats the stiff animated bullshit F3 is 

Give some modders some time and they can mod oblivion into F3 including crappy animation, crappy voiceacting crappy dialogue and so on

Don't get me wrong I enjoyed fallout 3 (nothing compared to the older games though) but mass effect curbstomps it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2009)

So I had a dream last night that Diablo III was out, priced at 99.99, and I stole a copy of it from a comicbook store. 

Coincidence? Or is this a prediction of the imminent release?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I had a dream last night that Diablo III was out, priced at 99.99, and I stole a copy of it from a comicbook store.
> 
> Coincidence? Or is this a prediction of the imminent release?



That shop might of had it cheap :ho

I don't know if I will buy diablo 3, never played the old games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2009)

You don't know what you're missin'.


----------



## Stalin (May 22, 2009)

I'm interested nito mass effect, are they planning a port for the ps3?



> It's just not GOTY material, or should even be compared with the likes of MGS4, like it was.



MGS4 is the most overrated game of this generation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm interested nito mass effect, are they planning a port for the ps3?



Nope. MS published the first game, and if I recall, Bioware is actually trying to carry data over from the first game.

Which would totally rule out the PS3 in this case.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm interested nito mass effect, are they planning a port for the ps3?



I don't believe they are. I think the PS3 is getting the Bioware Dragon game though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

i think mass effect 2 might be multi system, and there was a rumor of a ps3 port of the first one but i havent heard much since, but then again the fallout dlc news was recent

beautiful my ass, the character design, atleast on the human characters was terrible

fallout 3 has a decent story , i cant help you can get the story from playing through and doing various question, rather than sitting on your ass and watching cutscenes, honestly by that token bioshock is terrible story wise, cause you actually have to go a listen to the tape recordings to get the story otherwise, you are just kind of going through killing people

halo 3 good story my ass, gears 2 i will give, i like the story, i hope to see marcus back for 3, but halo has been watered down since 3

but i will admit fallout 3 had some bugs, then again i played the ps3 version which was supposedly the buggiest, but nothing that effected my gameplay


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Oh well, if it's as buggy as ME1, I don't think Sonylads will be missing such a flawless game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

Kotor was just as buggy as ME1 btw. Also ME bugs a majority of them went away after installing it to the HDD.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Oh, I wouldn't make that claim.

That fucking blue bitch boss fight was one of the glitchiest fights I've ever played. She would often move those fucking crates and get me stuck in the wall, unable to take damage or move.

I had to restart around 9 times before beating her. I doubt installing it to the HDD somehow blocks that buggy mess.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

arent there several kotor which is the best one to play

btw not rpg news, but tragic nonetheless, the new fatal frame game is being canceled in favor of a Grudge game for US release

what are they gonna announce next that ff13 is canceled in favor of the new tomb raider game


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what are they gonna announce next that ff13 is canceled in favor of the new tomb raider game



That won't happen. If anything, Eidos' games would be canned before S-E has their games canceled.

Still, I am disgusted at the thought that Kingdom Hearts now has SOME tie to Hitman...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

yea i dont care for a tomb raider with a square enix on the cover either


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 22, 2009)

In before Lara Croft in Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

^this almost made me vomit


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 23, 2009)

Don't blame you


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

That's like Sonic and Snake in smash brothers oh wait....


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 23, 2009)

I've been quite outta the loop in terms of what's coming out...so can anyone update me on the upcoming RPG's for the DS and Wii?! 

& what RPG's for DS & Wii that's out now that are worth checking out?!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

off of the top of my head - Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn, Tales of Symphonia 2, Some Dragonqest game, Barquoe, and a couple of others are out for the WII

every known game to man is out for the DS , id say it has between 25-50 rpgs


----------



## mystictrunks (May 23, 2009)

DS:
Dragon Warrior Remakes
Final Fantasy IV
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
My World, My Way
Disgaea
Pokemon Platinum/Pearl/Diamond
Chrono Trigger
The World Ends With You
Etrian Odyssey I&II
Suikoden


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2009)

I think im gonna go play some P4

boss kept on killing me

you know the one that fucking takes controll of all your side characters?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh well, if it's as buggy as ME1, I don't think Sonylads will be missing such a flawless game.



The Frame rate issue wasn't so bad in ME1 that it brought the Game down

Also too the one that asked , no They are not making a PS3 Port for it, If u don't have a  360 Shame on you U can get it for the PC


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

just did some browsing apparently bioware is owned by EA, so its only a matter before one of the games ends up on the ps3, although the people at psx think its too late to go back and port the first one

but then again didnt bioshock come out close to a year later on the ps3

doesnt matter i have both, but when there is game on both systems i try to get a ps3 copy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2009)

Kira no matter what, the publishing rights to ME1 belong to Microsoft. I am pretty sure EA cannot release that title. Same like Goldeneye 007 that was published by Nintendo and its really one of the few reasons why it was not ported at all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2009)

omg I just groped that nurse's boob in P4 :ho


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

like i said, i dont care i already have the game any way for the 360; im just saying it only a matter of time before one game in the series is ported to the ps3

and actually i like the 360 its a vast leap for what i label the third worst or 2nd worst console of all time the original xbox (note im not including stuff like colecovision and older systems like that, the worst was the jaguar, followed by or tied with the n64)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2009)

N64 ? 0_0 well not going to debate to much on that one, just will say that a majority of classics and new game enhancements came from that console.


Jaguar was pretty bad but Neo geo  and phillips CDI rank the top.


I should continue with the DS RPG craze I been having as of late. to many to beat on that little device.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 23, 2009)

It's a real shame DS is getting so many RPG's instead of PS3/360/Wii but it makes sense considering how popular it is and how much money it takes to develop games for the aforementioned consoles.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 23, 2009)

So I just received my copy of Chrono Cross today in the mail and once I finished playing through Mother 3 and Chrono Trigger on the DS(I'll admit I never played it on the ps1) I'm set to start playing!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2009)

The music in CC is the best aspect and most solid part of the game Ha-ri


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the worst was the jaguar, followed by or tied with the n64)



I'll agree on the N64 controller when it comes to retarded controller design.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2009)

let me clarify why the n64 is crap along with the other two. No rpgs; the n64 had by my count ogre battle 64 which few people have, i havent got it yet, quest 64, aidyns chronicles, both of which i hear are bad, and paper mario 64, there may be one or two others but nothing really. 

Xbox basically had no rpgs atleast no jrpg, although apparently black stone is part of the spectral force series technically making it a jrpg, the gameplay is more of gauntlet, so no true jrpg exists for the system

Jaugar i dont believe has any rpg from what i know, and like one good game AvP. 

And like i said, in my debate, i was only counting the nintendo, sega, atari, sony, and microsoft consoles.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Your right, aside of Super Robot Taisen 64, Ogre Battle 64, and Pokemon Stadium there wasn't anything else worth playing on the N64.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2009)

the super robot is an import im guessing, yea i imagine if can speak Japanese and have a Japanese 64 it had a lot more selection.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2009)

I think the N64 was regio free

and on P4

Adachi wait...really?


----------



## Ha-ri (May 24, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Your right, aside of Super Robot Taisen 64, Ogre Battle 64, and Pokemon Stadium there wasn't anything else worth playing on the N64.



If your counting non-rpgs then: Super Smash Bros, Perfect Dark, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, GoldenEye 007, Donkey Kong 64, Paper Mario, Star Fox 64,


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2009)

You know in Persona 4 they are all "OMG fog in our world means insane shadows in the TV world"

but when everything is foggy the shadows are still the same weaklings

would of been nice if they turned uber strong for some good grinding


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> If your counting non-rpgs then: Super Smash Bros, Perfect Dark, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, GoldenEye 007, Donkey Kong 64, Paper Mario, Star Fox 64,



first off paper mario is an rpg, second off ill give you super mario and the 2 zelda, golden eye, and shadows of the empire

but donkey was crap, going to 3d killed this franchise for me
super smash brothers has always been easily one of the most overrated games of all time, i ony stomach 2 because it has marth in it, the only mario kart worth playing is the original , star fox is average at best and doesnt hold up well, and i dont which perfect dark is worse the original or the new one - its basically golden eye with a chick instead of bond, but even if we count those

throw in a couple of ports like Re 2 and Nightmare creatures, and maybe something like jet force gemini the system has no more than a little over ten decent games


----------



## Ha-ri (May 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> first off paper mario is an rpg, second off ill give you super mario and the 2 zelda, golden eye, and shadows of the empire
> 
> but donkey was crap, going to 3d killed this franchise for me
> super smash brothers has always been easily one of the most overrated games of all time, i ony stomach 2 because it has marth in it, the only mario kart worth playing is the original , star fox is average at best and doesnt hold up well, and i dont which perfect dark is worse the original or the new one - its basically golden eye with a chick instead of bond, but even if we count those
> ...



If you said the exact opposite I'd agree with you, but anyways going off topic now....


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Ha-ri said:


> If your counting non-rpgs then: Super Smash Bros, Perfect Dark, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, GoldenEye 007, Donkey Kong 64, Paper Mario, Star Fox 64,



Only rpgs, I forgot Paper Mario. 

But the Zelda OOT, Star Fox 64, and Smash Bros were all great games for the n64.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2009)

Banjo Kazooie/Tooie were soem of the best platformers of the time. Kirby 64 was great. Conker, WWF, F-Zero, Excite Bike, Mario Kart, Mario Part, Harvest Moon, and 1080 were also all pretty good. The N64 was pretty good outside of RPGs.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The N64 was pretty good outside of RPGs.



I think he meant only rpg wise.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2009)

yea i only like rpgs pretty much so if a system has none its a failure in my book , although i did forget about harvest moon thats also an rpg but almost as hard to come by 

but rpgs aside, the only other system that i own/want less or about the same number of games for is the xbox

even for the badmouthed gamecube i have over 30 games and atleast another 10-15 on my wishlist

i personally hate the banjoo tooie games, pretty much the last non mario platformer that i liked was dkc 3


----------



## Stalin (May 25, 2009)

Rachet and clank and the jak series are really good. ps1 era crash bandicoot is also good.


----------



## Botzu (May 25, 2009)

Sin and punishment was a really good game for the N64 as well :]. Though not many have heard about it or played it. Honestly all N64 had going for it was a few good platformers and shooters.

Quest 64 was just a failure as a game. Its one of my top 10 least favorite rpgs.


> even for the badmouthed gamecube i have over 30 games and atleast another 10-15 on my wishlist


yeah atleast for the few rpg's that are on the gamecube they are mostly really good ones. skies of arcadia, tales of symphonia, and baten kaitos for example.


----------



## Stalin (May 25, 2009)

From I've heard, beyond good andevil is another good game for the gamecube. The gamecube was underrated.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

When I was little and did not have access to the internet and all. I loved Quest 64, I find that ever since the days of magazines / internet I simply do not go out and buy games like random anymore. I had so much fun back then 

Sin and punishment you can get on the VC now. I had a Ps1 for my RPGS and a N64 for everything else back then. Awesome times also had a PC for Diablo 2 and Everquest lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2009)

i have the following games for the gamecube that i like

Remake/4
Lost Kingdoms is actually a decent card based rpgs, although the finally boss was a bitch
those mentioned by botzu
Phantasy star online  decent multiplayer rpg
pso 3 
the zelda collections
evolution worlds  vastly underrated rpg combining the two dreamcast games
metriod prime and echoes
several harvest moon games
cubivore very unique atlus rpg
fire emblem path of raidance 
twin snakes
paper mario thousand doors
pikimin games are interesting 


that aside looking through the new nintendo power these games had me intrigued

tales of grace wii
ff 4 2
witches tale
nostalgia


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

> Lost Kingdoms


I had LK 1 and 2, I beat the first one, didn't finish the second.

They are dam expensive now.



> evolution worlds


I love that game, never did finish it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2009)

i have both LK, but i have yet to play the second one, i just remember on the first one nothing in the game was particularly hard, but then the final boss was extremely difficult 

evolution worlds is awesome, but i think some might shy away due to the character design or because the gameplay is straight up turn based


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

That's what I liked about, sometimes ATB system don't let me get a chance to pick what I want to do. XD


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone remember Hydrid Heaven for the N64 ?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Does anyone remember Hydrid Heaven for the N64 ?



Thank you for finally giving me the name, I could not remember for the life of me what the name of that awesome game was.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2009)

O this thread on gaf makes me smile  Especially the first post!


----------



## Botzu (May 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> that aside looking through the new nintendo power these games had me intrigued
> 
> tales of grace wii
> ff 4 2
> ...


 I can't wait for all 4 of those games. especially tales of grace and witches tale. tales of grace because I <3 every tales game and the main character from tales of grace reminds me alot of code geass because of the voice actor and the character design. Witches tale because its NIS and I buy almost every rpg game they make. 

Has anyone checked out any of the new DS rpgs that came out recently? 
I was thinking about looking into steal princess but I already have too many games I need to play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

i probably end up getting steal princess because it looks in the mold of nis stuff but dont know much about though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

Nostalgia is on the DS, isn't it? I think it is, anyway; I want to get that and Steal Princess, and just about any RPG the DS has to offer. 

Black Sigil will finally be released soon, too, although I know it won't live up to the hype. Still gonna be good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

yea nostaligia is on the ds, so is steal princess and witches tales

grace will be on the wii


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

I'll probably want to get all of them.

I haven't bought a DS game in so long, either. I should break down and either get Valkyrie profile or Suikoden.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

i dont know the system which i havent bought a game for in the longest time was the ps3, since i got a 360 most of the games i bought were for it

i prolly get a couple of these ds rpgs soon including vp and suikoden, and probably get v c and disgaea 3 for ps3
i still need to get lenneth as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2009)

I can't remember the last game I actually bought for the DS. I think it was Castlevania OoE. I'm just too cheap.

I have been thinking about just getting Gamefly again. The only problem with that is the slow shipping times. Still, a couple games a month is better than no games a month.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

has anyone got cross edge yet, looked like the release date was the 24th


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

new white knight chronicles trailer out from e3 apparently at gamespot

also announced new trauma center games for the wii


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

ill prolly do although, i secretly wished they would release it as a disc packaging as well

btw question, if i get a memory card for my 360, can i save my achievements to the memory and move them like this, or is there any other way to move your achievements like through your namer tag, or are you fucked if something happens to your system


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

Your achievments are profile based and yes you can move your profile to your memory card.


also  more news

Arc Rise Fantasia Wii

From Marvelous Entertainment and Image Epoch, the same partnership that created the highly lauded Luminous Arc, comes Arc Rise Fantasia, an epic RPG developed exclusively for Wii. Arc Rise Fantasia is a product of old and new, combining gorgeous graphics with modern gameplay while bringing classic Japanese high fantasy role-playing action involving airships and dragons, exclusively to the platform. Arc Rise Fantasia is scheduled for release Winter 2009.


the game will be playable this E3 and releases this year!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2009)

You're such a RPG PR guy, Goku


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

I been deprived this generation in terms of RPGs, when I hear about them I soil my self


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

Another Wii RPG?

Maybe it's time I ask the people I live with if I can play their Wii.


----------



## Trunkten (May 29, 2009)

Fiiinally picked me up Persona 4, my first SMT game, can't wait to sink my teeth in to it.

Any decent JRPGs coming out for the PS3 in the future? WKC aside, I've heard plenty about that already, so far Eternal Sonata is the only one I've managed to get my hands on. This gen really seems to be lacking in decent JRPGs...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

another rpg on the wii, what a waste o well , its good at times like this that i can have my cake and eat too

i can call the wii a piece of shit, lament on what a waste it is that some decent games like this come out for it, and then go play them anyway

edit: i have no idea what demon soul classifies as , but thats coming out to the ps3, plus

not an rpg but looks fucking awesome
Stock

also not an rpg but a new kof game as well, i like the art design

alpha protocol is wrpg

fallout wrpg as well, bundle version coming out

dragon age origins wrpg again

Stock

this from activision but the description sounds very jrpg

Stock

thats def. qualifies as a jrpg its from sega

fallout vegas wrpg

ff13 jrpg

tales of vespiria 

cross edge


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2009)

Demon Souls, Disgaea 3, Cross Edge, something Trinity, (if rumors are correct) Persona 5


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Another Wii RPG?
> 
> Maybe it's time I ask the people I live with if I can play their Wii.



Wii actually has quite a few good ones. Thankfully Xseed is localizing them, about time.

@PL
Persona 5 has not been even announced that I am aware of let alone what console its going to be on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

truth be told i checked out xbox and its also kind of quiet on the western front

they also get mass effect 2

and broken steel/point look out as a disc version but thats about it, although broken steel will only be 20 bucks, good deal i think once it drops in price


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii actually has quite a few good ones. Thankfully Xseed is localizing them, about time.
> 
> @PL
> Persona 5 has not been even announced that I am aware of let alone what console its going to be on.



look a few posts back, it was mentioned by someone in article as a possibility and it hinted at the ps3 , i forgot who brought it up though


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

holy shit, i just saw this at gamespot

im back bitches 

MetalSage


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii actually has quite a few good ones. Thankfully Xseed is localizing them, about time.
> 
> @PL
> Persona 5 has not been even announced that I am aware of let alone what console its going to be on.



Yeah, I went a little far. I saw an article speculating it as rumor, then I forgot where it was. Not to mention there's another saying it'll just be a PS2 game yet again etc. Disregard my last statement for now


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2009)

..Do we really need another remake of Lunar?

Why are they remaking it...again. This time for the PSP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

Kira , triple post? can you please edit your posts.




Pringer Lagann said:


> Yeah, I went a little far. I saw an article speculating it as rumor, then I forgot where it was. Not to mention there's another saying it'll just be a PS2 game yet again etc. Disregard my last statement for now



I would not mind what console it came for honestly.




Goofy Titan said:


> ..Do we really need another remake of Lunar?
> 
> Why are they remaking it...again. This time for the PSP.



I agree, it feels like thats all the PSP is getting =/ Ya some people are happy because its in a widescreen presentation now but if they charge 40 bucks for it I will not be pleased  I plan on getting it though at somepoint.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2009)

You won't be pleased with that price..but an episode RPG is perfect for you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

What we really need is another FFI remake.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

i could edit, but then that would go against my grand scheme to pad my all important post count 

do you see what i did there

besides a new front mission game deserves its own post


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i could edit, but then that would go against my grand scheme to pad my all important post count
> 
> do you see what i did there
> 
> besides a new front mission game deserves its own post



Unless that game is a US release of Front Mission 5, then it really, really doesn't.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

"First on the list is Front Mission Evolved for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC, the title Square Enix teased earlier this month. Developed by Irvine, California-based Double Helix Games (Silent Hill: Homecoming, G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra), Front Mission Evolved brings the turn-based tactical strategy series into uncharted territory as an "action-packed third-person shooter" with online multiplayer action as well as a single-player campaign mode. Despite those significant changes to the formula, the series' distinctive mechanized war machines (pictured) will return."

sounds like its a new game and not just a port

edit: and just for the record you do realize i was being sarcastic, i just got lazy and didnt feel like editing, i honestly think nobody really cares about the post count


----------



## Trunkten (May 30, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Demon Souls, Disgaea 3, Cross Edge, something Trinity, (if rumors are correct) Persona 5



How did I forget D3? I love that game, the only other JRPG I've gotten into properly this-gen.

I think FFXIII and Tales of Vesperia are the only titles really getting me excited at the moment, and there's still part of me that's expecting FFXIII to be a crushing disappointment, following XII. I hope there's a P5 announcement soon though, wish I'd got in to this series earlier.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

Is dungeon grinding a less of a pain in the ass in P4?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2009)

^ no , not really.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

Good, persona ain't bad, but dungeon grinding is a pain in the ass especially if you die before you reach a checkpoint and start over again from the last one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Good, persona ain't bad, but dungeon grinding is a pain in the ass especially if you die before you reach a checkpoint and start over again from the last one.



Play on Easy then?

The game gives you more items to make that kind of shit far easier to deal with.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2009)

Man, I wish the PS3 version would hit stateside. I played a bit of the 360 version with a few friends, and it was fun aside from the crappy weed-oriented jokes we made about Repede's pipe

EDIT: Then again, it's Namco


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2009)

They brought us Eternal Sonata...why not a PS3 port of ToV?

Oh well, I own the 360 version, so no matter what way this goes I'll still have the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2009)

true about ES but tales? who knows they might but judging from the GC ToS I doubt it. The only thing that would make it a green light is the fact that games cost a crap load more money to develop than last gen (trying to recop cost).


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2009)

ToS was different though. Nintendo was the one who owned the rights to the US release.

That was what kept the game from being re-released on the PS2 here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2009)

ahh thats right i forgot about that


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2009)

i thought tales of ves. on ps3 was already greenlit, not only on the ps3 but a us release as well or are you talking porting some other tales game

edit: so ssj doesnt cream his pants ill add this as an edit, ign has reviewed cross edge and its not good, although if you look at user scores they seem to be above eighty percent so i guess its one of those jrpgs people will like others not so much

Ilene fist admission that shes Boggled up, yet again.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Play on Easy then?
> 
> The game gives you more items to make that kind of shit far easier to deal with.



No, I longer play games on easy, thats for pussies.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2009)

ya goofy look at his sig. I knew the Cheat was badass in gaming


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

I usually normal. I've tried hard on a few on my games but the difficulity on them was fucking ridiculous except for half-life 2.

The length of cutscenes before boss battles in persona 3 are ridiculous. I don't mind them the first time, but when you lose a boss battle, its really annoying. It was most ridiculous when I lost to the emperor and the empress and I had to wait through 15-20 minutes of cutscenes.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2009)

Try RE5 on Veteran on the first run, it's easy as hell


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> No, I longer play games on easy, thats for pussies.



RPGs are different than other genres, though.

In other games, it's a lot more fairer when you die. In a LOT of RPGs, you generally have to do big chunks of work if you die.

A lot of them don't even understand what a difficulty curve is, either. They think it's a random scale you can swing on and off at a flick of the wrist.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2009)

I know, I had it when you die in rpgs nad I have to do all that hard work again. Persona 3 could used a feature to skip cutscenes because having to watch a cutscene before a boss battle again just because you died is really annoying.

I have to admit that I'm reall itchy whenI'm having a hard time with a game. Nt regular hard, but ridicoulsy hard or cheap.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2009)

isnt difficulty relatively new in rpgs, most rpgs have always been at one difficulty with toughness adjust by sidequests


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2009)

So i've been having a blast with Cross edge today...took a break to check out the online world (while i was doing the install) and to my dismay i find that IGN flamed it to hell.

Apparently the noob they had do it was an rpg novice at best and felt justified giving it a 3.5 while the only really negative thing he ever said was that it was too hard. (he said that in different ways to make it sound real lol)


Granted, the game has a ton of things to do and make use of...but that's what makes it so god damn awesome. The gameplay is kinda classic turn based though..wait a turn and accumulate enough AP and then do a long team combo and you win...what's so "convoluted" about that? XD


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2009)

From most the vids though, it didn't look great, I'll need to play it myself.

Also the game has slowdown? with such simple graphics? 

That's kind of disgusting.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> From most the vids though, it didn't look great, I'll neeed to play it myself.
> 
> Also the game has slowdown? with such simple graphics?
> 
> That's kind of disgusting.



Well...it's this kind of intellectual rpg-ish fun combined with fanservice and anime jokes...and it has japanese voices which aid in immersion. It doesn't look amazing but it feels amazing to play when you get into the trenches. 

I only noticed slowdown once during a boss fight with 9 things on the screen (the prinny boss fight ) ...but it's nowhere near a problem...or annoying for that matter since it gives you more time to think...which you do a lot in this game...and it makes it fun more than any other lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

nice ill def. have to pick this up soon


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2009)

...They're making PS1 games for the PS3?

First Disgaea 3, now this?


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

^Graphics don't make a game. 

And i bought cross edge but haven't gotten a chance to play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

^nice let us know how it is once you play, we need some more objective feedback


----------



## Stalin (May 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Graphics don't make a game.
> 
> And i bought cross edge but haven't gotten a chance to play it.



But they should least update the graphics to modern standards,


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

They are, there next game goes 3D


----------



## Stalin (May 31, 2009)

Is odin sphere any good? Also, is persona 4 any better than 3?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

hey it took street fighter how long to go 3d, and two of the more anticapted fighters coming out are both 2d mvc 2 online and tatsuko vs capcom


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^nice let us know how it is once you play, we need some *more objective feedback*



Screw you >_>.

How wasn't i objective? I literally put almost 12 straight hours into it yesterday and i'm about to start again...everything i said was from experience and i wasn't embellishing in the least.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

Pardon me sir, but unless I'm misinterpreting incorrectly you are mistaken. Tatsunoko Vs Capcom is 3-D. Just wanted to let you know that (:

But yes, two new VS games coming up! Very cool!



> Is odin sphere any good? Also, is persona 4 any better than 3?



OS is decent. It has very beautiful art, but expect to be seeing the same enemies over and over. The gameplay is dull though, and drags on far too long. If you find it cheap you should check it out. 

As for P3 vs P4... They're both good, although you might have trouble getting into them like I do. I've tried 3FES three times, and each time I stop after about 10 hours. However, after lending it to a friend and getting some tips on playing it better (as in using a FAQ, which I'm normally against, but in this case it might help to get rid of some stress with the social links) I'm tempted to try it again! 4 has some better gameplay elements, like controlling your whole party and alleviates some of the frustration by tweaking some of the things in P3, but some still find 3 better than 4. It is really up to you, tackle them however you want. Keep in mind SMT is one of my favourite video game series of all time!


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2009)

I have reserved both Cross Edge and Devil Summoner 2.  I haven't been impressed with word of mouth and I am not really feeling either game the moment.  I think I will abandon them and just let Gamestop keep my $5 deposits for both titles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

haha

@dreikoo , i wasnt dissing you i meant that we already had your review now we need other like yours who have play this genre as opposed to reviews like i posted from IGN, that was knock at IGN

Really , its been a while since i saw gameplay of T v C, it was at an anime convention a few months ago, but in any cases its graphics are not as high end as some of the other fighters, and MVC 2 is 2d


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Really , its been a while since i saw gameplay of T v C, it was at an anime convention a few months ago, but in any cases its graphics are not as high end as some of the other fighters, and MVC 2 is 2d



Yeah, it is no problem. I just wanted to let you know, as a friendly gesture, rather than a mucho correction asshole-ism. What other fighters? The only one's I can think of right now are the major 3-D fighters, but rarely does a straight up fighter include better graphics. Usually a 3-D fighter will have a bigger budget for that, due to the popularity. We'll probably never see Fatal Fury with next-gen graphics, for example.*


*Although that is a bad example, because A) we'll probably never see Fatal Fury, B) the games do have plane switching, and C) the Maximum Impact games are technically Fatal Fury rather than KOF.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2009)

*cough* KOF is Fatal Fury basically. *cough*

It has next-gen sprites.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

Dead or Alive
Soul Caliber
Tekken

Id say these are several fighters that have usually been towards the top in graphics among fighters. Btw i mean these as series, so what ever is the latest game in the respective series I would use as an example.

Is world of heroes also basically like KOF/FF?


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> *cough* KOF is Fatal Fury basically. *cough*
> 
> It has next-gen sprites.



They're different. Fatal Fury has plane switching, different combo styles, very different character fighting styles and alternate art design, different sound track grooves, and many more things. 

King Of Fighters

Fatal Fury

To quote another forum goer, and my brother:



			
				Jotacon said:
			
		

> KoF includes Fatal Fury character but not the other way around.
> Fatal Fury is the story of Terry Bogard, KoF has 3 main Protagonists.
> You can plane switch in FF, there is tactical rolling in KoF
> Kof started in 1994, FF before that
> ...





> Is world of heroes also basically like KOF/FF?



Again, a very different thing. World Heroes Perfect (the game in the series I've played the most) is like Street Fighter on crack, with wacky character designs, and more cheese than you can shake a stick at! Plus, the earlier games have a system for how long you hold the button makes it hit different (kind of like the first Street Fighter) but that doesn't pan out too well.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2009)

Plane switching was bad idea in the first place, and one of the worst thing I've run into in fighting games. 

Garou:Mark of the Wolves has no plane switching, and it's the last Fatal Fury, they saw it wasn't working, so they dropped it.

and GMOFW is very close to KOF in style, gameplay, and music.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

but arent all three series along with samurai showdown from the same company

plus negeo battle coliseum has character from all those games i think

i like the character design on all those respective series, not quite at the top with dark stalkers and guilty gear, but in that next tier for


----------



## masterriku (May 31, 2009)

hmm once I'm finished with Megaman legends should i start up suikoden or valkyrie profile?

also Aizen how come your avoided the KH thread like it's some kind of plague?........shut up goofy


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2009)

masterriku said:


> also Aizen how come your avoided the KH thread like it's some kind of plague?........shut up goofy



What do you mean? 

I don't know, just haven't posted in there.

Did you get that from my spoiler tag list? That I'm in the Nomura, KH, and Org XIII FC's?


----------



## masterriku (May 31, 2009)

Oh I was just curious figured you were avoiding the spoilers or something. If you are you shouldn't check it today though.

That last part about Goofy was because he will probably show up and say that the thread *is* a plague.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2009)

Well I am trying my best to avoid all BBS spoilers, I really want to enjoy that game. pek

Goofy is one of those rare species who played through the entire games of both KH, and still hated it.


----------



## masterriku (May 31, 2009)

He actually likes KH1 he just despises II in a way that no words can describe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

i still havent played 2 yet


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 1, 2009)

> hey it took street fighter how long to go 3d, and two of the more anticapted fighters coming out are both 2d mvc 2 online and tatsuko vs capcom



I just noticed the other part of this post now. I can answer in two letters: EX



> Plane switching was bad idea in the first place, and one of the worst thing I've run into in fighting games.
> 
> Garou:Mark of the Wolves has no plane switching, and it's the last Fatal Fury, they saw it wasn't working, so they dropped it.
> 
> and GMOFW is very close to KOF in style, gameplay, and music.



The plane switching works quite well in RBFF2S, and I'd consider Garou fairly far off from the rest of the FF games. 

As for the MOTW/KOF comment... I'd say that I'd sort of agree. It is different from KOF because I can't seem to remember tactical rolls, and also due to the Just Defend system. On top of that, the characters all have very similar movesets (positively opposite situation in KOF) and the graphics are better. The OSTs for KOF are more rock and roll oriented, when in MOTW the OST is completely varied. We have the screeching metal Freeman's song, to the soft and nice Hotaru's theme. Further more, from a gameplay perspective, the TOP system changes things up nicely.


edit: Oh and in 3 of the stages in RBFFS2 you can't plane switch.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> He actually likes KH1 he just despises II in a way that no words can describe.



Oh yeah I forgot, he did say he liked KH1, he comes off like he hates both though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

Are they really that different that someone could like one and hate one?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually yes, KH2 is more fact paced, and has reaction commands.

While the story was more a anime/FF story, compared to the first which felt more like a Disney movie.

I like KH2 alot more then the first, it felt like nothing but a improvement over the first, it was bigger, better, and longer.

and for the people who wanted really high difficulty, and more extra content, there was FM+.

Still one my favorites fights even tho this one is super easy.


----------



## stardust (Jun 1, 2009)

I far prefer KHII. Seemed that little bit edgier, considering. Although the Disney felt like total filler at times.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Are they really that different that someone could like one and hate one?



KH2 is shorter and easier. The story is also less interesting since it turns into standard a non-mainline FF/DQ SE story.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought KH1 and 2 were about equal and both had their charm. KH1 had a better story and the worlds were better I thought. Though I liked the gameplay of the second game much more than the first.

I gave steal princess a shot and I am about 30 minutes in. Its pretty unappealing so far, I dont like the characters and I am not so fond of the story. Maybe I am judging it too early though. It is definitely unique with a mapmaker/zelda rpg feel to it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Oh I was just curious figured you were avoiding the spoilers or something. If you are you shouldn't check it today though.
> 
> That last part about Goofy was because he will probably show up and say that the thread *is* a plague.



Nope. It's just a boring thread.

The plague is when there are mini topics when a new KH is announced. They come in fucking droves, and I don't have enough yaoi to send them to oblivion.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Are they really that different that someone could like one and hate one?



Yes, I actually like the first game quite a lot and hate the sequels with a significant passion.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes, I actually like the first game quite a lot and hate the sequels with a significant passion.



As long as you like some part of the franchise, that's good enough.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

I only like the part they tended to ditch for this terrible "serious" story with a horrendous cast of new villains just for the series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Actually yes, KH2 is more fact paced, and has reaction commands.
> 
> *While the story was more a anime/FF story, compared to the first which felt more like a Disney movie.
> *
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Johnny Yong bosch?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

hell no, Im talking about Johnny Depp, he did not voice himself in the game


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

aaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, Grandia sequel now! pek


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

Grandia sequel which actually lives up to the first game!


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 1, 2009)

The sequels to Grandia are... fine. But that isn't much compared to the original! Nothing can ever capture the adventure feel again!

@Aizen: NO! You changed your set, it was so cool!

@KH comments: I find the first one has a terrible battle system, and while the second gets rid of some of that it still isn't the greatest game around. Then again, I am very picky about action based RPGs. However, the inclusion of Disney characters in any KH game (and of course all KH games) makes me love them at least a little bit (:

I wish it were more Disney though... Oh well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

> The sequels to Grandia are... fine. But that isn't much compared to the original! Nothing can ever capture the adventure feel again!


This is pretty much how I feel like. Grandia 2 and 3 try to be a lot like the original but they just miss that something. Grandia is actually fairly typical and cliched RPG when you think about it but it's just, you know, done right. Done completely right. The exploration theme, the atmosphere, the setting, the characters, everything is great. Grandia 2 felt a lot more bland in comparison and the story was really uninspired. Grandia 3 improved but they once again tried to recycle the true and tried story formula but it was too full of cliches and other problems to be truly enjoyable. For example, having an elf-like character whose name is not only Alfina but is such a stereotypical character that it's not even funny. Actually all the characters were stereotypical, this could also apply to first Grandia but in Grandia 3 it was really, really obvious and the characters weren't even interesting. The only cool character interaction was between Miranda and that pirate dude and they left the party pretty early. Then there were the awful, awful cutscenes with horrible lines like "Let's fly to the sky!" and seriously a million facepalms weren't enough to get over the embarrassment you felt even if you were playing alone in a dark room hundreds of miles away from other civilization. Again, original Grandia also had these things but they were executed well.

I still like Grandia 3 though, I kind of want to like it a lot because it's really a lot of fun to play and has some really neat places and cool graphics but some issues stop me from liking it so much. Grandia 2 is just boring to me, I have beaten it and I have tried to play it again and like it but nah, I just can't bring myself to like it. Original Grandia will always remain as one of my favorite games, it's just your standard JRPG done right.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 1, 2009)

Another two good games for that are Lunar (Game-Arts once again) and Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

Grandia II was great, Grandia III was fun, and I even liked Grandia X.

The only things GII missed out on, in my opinion, were the little secrets and thigns GI had (I remember getting GADZAP very early in the first game thanks to this). Otherwise it's superior in my eyes.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha, amazing. Skies of Arcadia is pretty much my favorite game ever. I'm still hoping for Skies of Arcadia 2, I'll never give up hope.

And I love both Lunar Silver Star Story and Eternal Blue. I actually tried talking my brother into playing them yesterday saying he'd like them since he likes Grandia a lot. I very much agree, they have a very similar thing going on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

huh did i miss something , was a new grandia sequel announced or is crazy just saying he likes Grandia sequels?

btw the first day of E3 blew, the only two items of note were Halo Reach/MGSR


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm just saying how much I like Grandia. An announcement would warrant a new thread.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2009)

ah okay, i thought you were just making a bunch of crazy talk , but wasnt sure

are any of the grandia's actually related though or is it like ff series

edit: i finally see why all you fellows like KOTR, i didnt know that it was a game made by bioware


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

> are any of the grandia's actually related though or is it like ff series


They aren't related, there are some recurring ideas but they are all entirely separate games.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 4, 2009)

I loved the first Grandia, although I will admit I have yet to complete it. Got to the final boss, only to get my arse handed to me a thousand times. My friend then went and spoiled the ending, so I lost interest in grinding to beat it. I do intend to finish it someday.

Borrowed the second of said friend, quite a few years back now, and all I remember about it is an annoying bird (possibly the main characters pet?) and that I really couldn't get into it. I loved the first games story, and II did nothing for me at all. Gave it back and never even played III, slipped under my radar altogether.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

> I loved the first Grandia, although I will admit I have yet to complete it. Got to the final boss, only to get my arse handed to me a thousand times. My friend then went and spoiled the ending, so I lost interest in grinding to beat it. I do intend to finish it someday.


The last boss was super hard for me the first time too, but nowadays I can beat it pretty much without taking any damage at all. The difference is that you actually level up your skills during battles and learn useful skills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah okay, i thought you were just making a bunch of crazy talk , but wasnt sure
> 
> are any of the grandia's actually related though or is it like ff series
> 
> edit: i finally see why all you fellows like KOTR, i didnt know that it was a game made by bioware


KOTOR. 

After all the hype I decided to try it. This game makes WoW look fun.



Trunkten said:


> I loved the first Grandia, although I will admit I have yet to complete it. Got to the final boss, only to get my arse handed to me a thousand times. My friend then went and spoiled the ending, so I lost interest in grinding to beat it. I do intend to finish it someday.
> 
> Borrowed the second of said friend, quite a few years back now, and all I remember about it is an annoying bird (possibly the main characters pet?) and that I really couldn't get into it. I loved the first games story, and II did nothing for me at all. Gave it back and never even played III, slipped under my radar altogether.


 


DragonSlayer said:


> The last boss was super hard for me the first time too, but nowadays I can beat it pretty much without taking any damage at all. The difference is that you actually level up your skills during battles and learn useful skills.


I didn't have any trouble with the final boss that I can remember. Not the first time or any other. I found the first game to be pretty easy with my awesome skills.  Heaven and Earth Cut > anything.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2009)

if i find kotr cheap enough at gamestop i might get it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope you enjoy mind-blowingly boring gameplay. I guess if you like Bioware you might. 

I honestly can't stand most of their games. Cumbersome, slow-paced, excessive dialogue and options in dialogue (I think people actually *like* this :S), etc...

The only game I could ever stomach in this sort of western RPG genre was Arcanum. I'm not sure how, either.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't listen to CrazyMoronX.  Kotor is a fantastic game, although Mass Effect outdoes it in about every field so if you haven't played it yet, I'd recommend it over Kotor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

No, you should listen to me. I tell it like it is. 

I couldn't get past the first battle in that game. It was atrocious.  Maybe I was playing it wrong, but...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive played a bit of Mass Effect and think its alright, but i think the star wars setting might help out kotr.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Kotor is alot like most JRPG, especially the battle system. If you find that boring you'll find every JRPG system boring. 

But i enjoyed Kotor alot, had one of the best stories in a RPG in a long time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

It's nothing like a JRPG battle system. It's horrible. What are you smoking?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Kotor is alot like most JRPG, especially the battle system. If you find that boring you'll find every JRPG system boring.
> 
> But i enjoyed Kotor alot, had one of the best stories in a RPG in a long time.



is it really its bioware and a western rpg , yet it has the battle system of a jrpg?

although i guess to some degree jrpg battle systems are no longer exclusively turn based, and i guess a real time system like kingdom hearts  could be similar to a wrpg


----------



## Ico (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone fans of Super Mario RPG in here?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 4, 2009)

I kinda see where crazymtf is coming from but it doesn't feel like a jrpg battle system because of the execution. But yes, there are a similarities between it and many jrpg battle systems.

Also, couldn't get past the first battle, seriously? I think the problem lies in you and not the game because there's absolutely nothing wrong with the battle system. It's simple, it has a fair amount of depth and the game is a lot of fun to play especially when you get cool abilities. You can't seriously be judging a game based on, what, first three minutes?


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 4, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> The last boss was super hard for me the first time too, but nowadays I can beat it pretty much without taking any damage at all. The difference is that you actually level up your skills during battles and learn useful skills.



That's what I'm doing this time through. I'm only 8 hours in and I've already got nearly as many mana eggs as collected throughout the entire game last time, and I'm actually working towards learning skills with my weapon choices, rather than just picking the strongest.

Plus, I'm exploring everything that I missed last time, so hopefully I'll be a higher level this time round without having to grind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> I kinda see where crazymtf is coming from but it doesn't feel like a jrpg battle system because of the execution. But yes, there are a similarities between it and many jrpg battle systems.
> 
> Also, couldn't get past the first battle, seriously? I think the problem lies in you and not the game because there's absolutely nothing wrong with the battle system. It's simple, it has a fair amount of depth and the game is a lot of fun to play especially when you get cool abilities. You can't seriously be judging a game based on, what, first three minutes?


 I don't know, I tend to lose interest in games fairly quickly these days. Especially when they punish me for playing them. I ascertained the battle system as slow and clunky withint the first few minutes, yes. I doubt it changes much after you get better abilities. Maybe it gets easier, but it's still needlessly clunky.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

KOTOR is no more cluk than any other J/WRPG.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2009)

Once u get ur force powers the battles be come really intense, plus the story is Awsome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2009)

I CANNOT WAIT FOR DRAGONQUEST 9!!!!1 Man so much great stuff for that title


----------



## Stalin (Jun 4, 2009)

Too bad I don't have the money for a new ds.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice I got a complete copy of Dragon Warrior IV today for the NES, but it had a few extras, ie stuff from other games with it, i asked on gametz but no response so ill ask here.

One of the extra items i got is a map done on kind classic old style looking map paper, it says Ys Book I and II at the top, and has a little blurb at the bottom; however to my knowledge Ys book I and II was not released in English till the DS game and this is clearly from something around the time of NES.

The second item i got was even werider; it is a mini newspaper from London 1888-1890; its about the size of two snes manuals when unfolded and has around eight pages, its also artificially made to look older, but honestly there nothing in the paper that would indicated what its from , its really done to be like a real paper.

I assume both of these are in fact from some game or games, anyone have any clues. My only guess is they are both from some NES or similar era game.

edit: if needed i can take a photo of it.

edit: nvm found my answer the map is from a turbo graphics ys game and the paper from a turbo graphic holmes game

question is Kotor 2 as good as the first and worth getting.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a simple question for all of you:

Do you think the PS3 version of Tales of Vesperia will be released outside of Japan? You know, the version with an extra character, some more scenes, some new VA, etc

I'm getting quite irritated at speaking to people who said "wait till E3, they'll announce it!" now saying "wait till TGS, they'll announce it!". Are these people mentally retarded? E3 would have been the place to announce the game. The only excusable Tales game was Graces, as that doesn't have a specific target date yet. Considering 95% of the PS3 version has already been translated thanks to it being a port of the 360 version, it would be even more obvious to announce it at E3, if there was ever a plan to bring it over.

But no, let's make way for Magna Carta 2, a game I'm sure most people will never fucking notice if it's ANYTHING like the first game.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 6, 2009)

Could someone help me?

I was wonder, I'm playing Eternal Sonata btw, should all just focus on three characters when fighting or let everyone fight evenly... kind of like pokemon?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have a simple question for all of you:
> 
> Do you think the PS3 version of Tales of Vesperia will be released outside of Japan? You know, the version with an extra character, some more scenes, some new VA, etc
> 
> ...



i wanna say it had already been confirmed when they annouced it was being released on the ps3, that there would be a US version, but in all likelihood it will probably come to the US looking at the xbox rpg track record

and magna carta 2 is actually a sequel to the original not tears of blood, see my earlier post


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wanna say it had already been confirmed when they annouced it was being released on the ps3, that there would be a US version, but in all likelihood it will probably come to the US looking at the xbox rpg track record



How would that work? They're adding more content for a game that will sell worse outside of Japan, given the platform it's on. The only place that game will sell more than any sales of the 360 version is Japan. Everywhere else will give opposite results.

Eternal Sonata sold more in Europe and the US on the 360 than the PS3 by a significant margin. That's generally thanks to the different install bases, and the fact the 360 currently has the best lineup or WRPGs and JRPGs of the 3 current consoles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Goofy from what it looks like your going to be waiting for a bit imo. If anything you might get lucky and they will release it in the Winter but I have not heard any rock confirmed dates for TOV PS3.


Also I just started Dragon Quest 4 DS and Dragon Quest 5 DS today. I cannot believe I never played this series 0_0


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

You should go back and play the Dragon Quest Monsters series. pek


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Goofy from what it looks like your going to be waiting for a bit imo. If anything you might get lucky and they will release it in the Winter but I have not heard any rock confirmed dates for TOV PS3.
> 
> 
> Also I just started Dragon Quest 4 DS and Dragon Quest 5 DS today. I cannot believe I never played this series 0_0



5 is pretty good actually. 4 is pretty boring.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

I ant wait for Tales of Vesperia (pal Version)

I sure like the look of this game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

this is nothing solid, but gamespot does have namco america under publisher if you look at the ps3 version of the game

black aviators

i assume namco american releases games in the US (this is ultimately just speculation or an error on their part)

from what i hear the US release of sonata had additional material over the 360 release as well and that happened (so that takes care of that arugment, i dont see how could say sonata would sell more than vesperia)

look once you have the combination of the finished piece minus language from a japanese verision, combined with English language from the 360 version its not that much more effort to make a NA release of the game; all that could possibly happen is for them to make more money, another console more games sold

and lets not forget how long has Namco graced Sony and Nintendo with Tales stuff, and they have already done something on the wii (Destiny, II, Abyss, Legendia)

and lets not forget Bioshock, Eternal Sonata, Enchanted Arms, fallout 3 dlc, etc. ; meaning microsoft is probably not a road block here

and if the tales series should that poorly in the US or outside of Japan, they would just say fuck it, lets not bother make US releases at all



Question time? Which do you prefer Dragon Quest or Dragon Warrior?

I prefer the Warrior title because I got used to it with the NES game and DW 7. Plus warrior is just a sharper word, quest is kinda dull, too round.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 7, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> Could someone help me?
> 
> I was wonder, I'm playing Eternal Sonata btw, should all just focus on three characters when fighting or let everyone fight evenly... kind of like pokemon?


The characters level up even when they are not in your party and there aren't that many character specific battles. I ended up sticking with 2-3 of the same characters for most of the game. Those being salsa,falsetto and viola.  I beat the game a few days ago.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Thanks for the help


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone get cross edge yet? I'm having a blast with it. Etna is being such a whore...but it's funny . Battle system gets better and better...and there's so many godly weapons .


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Anyone get cross edge yet? I'm having a blast with it. Etna is being such a whore...but it's funny . Battle system gets better and better...and there's so many godly weapons .



I was planning on importing it but I have to say the IGN review threw a MASSIVE spanner in the works


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

You have to take what IGN says with a grain of salt, because of the different reviewers and taste, they aren't always consistent.

Sometimes a game just gets the wrong reviewer for the genre, such as Kingdom Hearts 2 did.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 7, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> You have to take what IGN says with a grain of salt, because of the different reviewers and taste, they aren't always consistent.
> 
> Sometimes a game just gets the wrong reviewer for the genre, such as Kingdom Hearts 2 did.


I find game review sites usually give lower scores to jRPGS then the fans of jRPGS give them. If you should take anything as a reliable review from IGN for the game then I would take the aggregate of the reader reviews after its been out for awhile.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> I was planning on importing it but I have to say the IGN review threw a MASSIVE spanner in the works



IGN are noobs. That 3.5 was pathetic.


Here's 2 actually accurate reviews : The idea that was floated in the Hinata FC by Sennin of Hardwork

The idea that was floated in the Hinata FC by Sennin of Hardwork


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> IGN are noobs. That 3.5 was pathetic.
> 
> 
> Here's 2 actually accurate reviews : Link removed
> ...



You mean actual reviews that fit your tastes / scores?

Ah the review battle how I love it


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2009)

^


It sounded like IGN found it too complicated, would a casual RPG player find it too hard?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2009)

As long as you're meticulous and don't play it on hard you should be fine. I'm here if you ever need help and i enjoy talking about awesome games so you can always ask me stuff .



Ssj3_Goku said:


> You mean actual reviews that fit your tastes / scores?
> 
> Ah the review battle how I love it



Nah, i disagree on some of their points and i find scores utterly arbitrary. It's a consensus of the majority of the people who played the game that i know that which these reviews agreed with.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 7, 2009)

Knights in the Nightmare anyone?
:ho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> from what i hear the US release of sonata had additional material over the 360 release as well and that happened (so that takes care of that arugment, i dont see how could say sonata would sell more than vesperia)



They didn't add as much content as they are with the PS3 version, though. They fixed up some confusing points, mainly the ending. They didn't add 2 new playable characters, new moves, new VA, sidequests, and cutscenes. The game seems more like one of those International releases from Square-Enix, and those never see the light of day worldwide.



> look once you have the combination of the finished piece minus language from a japanese verision, combined with English language from the 360 version its not that much more effort to make a NA release of the game; all that could possibly happen is for them to make more money, another console more games sold



Which is why they would have announced it at E3. It wouldn't take a millennium to translate, and considering the game will be out in Japan within the next 2-4 months, I really think the game just may not be coming at all. Like Tales of Phantasia, we never got the game outside of one version, despite the fact it's been released on three other platforms. We never got the SNES release, nor the PS1 release, nor the PSP release, we only got the GBA release, which was the worst one.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> and if the tales series should that poorly in the US or outside of Japan, they would just say fuck it, lets not bother make US releases at all



They do that you know. None of the Tales games released on the DS are not coming here, even though they're the most likely games to sell well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

you know whats bullshit?

The lack of european saves games online

I can find SHITLOADS of american savegames for RPG's but I barely ever find european ones

I can ofcourse use a ID changer but you need the european ID first ofcourse and with only a way to put savegames on my PS3 meaning I am screwed unless I buy a USB stick


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't be a cheater 

You should play those games fairly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

well to be fair, tales of symphonia had a players choice, which is a greatest hits version

and plus there was a big gap between the original release of phantasia and when it was finally released in the US on gba

plus there was basically no rpg/jrpg announcements outside square enix, alot of the rpg news just comes at other times and from other sources, E3 is no longer the big it once was, and plus with the confirmed announcement of the japanese version, it would not have as a big a kick, as if they had just annouced out the blue o btw t of v ps3 us version

there was a year difference in the release of ES on the 360 and the ps3

o quite frankly i dont care in the end, Ps3 is region free and i have an xbox 360


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

The year difference between platforms isn't the argument I'm making, it's the releases.

Eternal Sonata for the PS3 was announced at E3, and came out in the states within the same month as the Japanese release.

If Tales of Vesperia is following that track record, why haven't we gotten a US release date, considering the game will be out in less than 5 months for Japan?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

could be various reasons, perhaps the exclusivity deal with Microsoft extends longer for the US territories then in Japan

maybe they are working on it and it hit a snag and will take a little more time than original anticipated, so they dont want to prematurely announce it

im just saying the other japanese only tales , never really shifted between makers, usually you had a ps1 game in the US released in Japan on the PS2, and a lot of those other japan only Tales games didnt already have a US release to work off of

and im pretty sure ES added one extra playable character i think



> IGN gave the PS3 version an 8.7 and the Editor's Choice Award, with praise for its extension of the storyline, the inclusion of new playable characters, and the inclusion of other extras, such as new dungeons and customizable characters.



taken from wiki, added new playable character and story extension and new dungeons, thats not really a little addition


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh well, we'll see. Maybe they'll talk about it after ToV hits Europe on the 360, as that may cause people to say "I'll wait for the PS3 release".

Either way, the game is out (or going to be) worldwide as of this month, new versions or not.

But to move on, I've recently been playing Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions, and I'm..stumped. I'm doing the Dorter Slums battle (Dorter Trade City if you've only played the PS1 version), and I get fucking destroyed. The Archer always almost critically kills one of my party members at the start of the fight, and I eventually get decimated by those damn Black Mages.

Am I supposed to go into battle with specific classes here, because everybody outside of Ramza is default (Made him a Knight), and I've not hired any members to my unit outside of the ones the game gave me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Don't be a cheater
> 
> You should play those games fairly.



Honestly I don't have enough time to be grinding for days so I wouldn't mind just being able to play the game for the story


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

Playing Kingdom Hearts Goku? 
Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

I somewhat feel sorry for him, if he is.


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool.  E3 09 White Knight Chronicles trailer.  I'm always up for any news I can get about this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy set Batman.

WKC is going to be so overshadowed by FF13, it's going to hurt it's sales in the states.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

_Location: *Beltsville*, MD_

You live where Nomura lives?!


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

Tetsuya Nomura?  What does he also live in Beltsville, MD, USA?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

You don't get it, eh?

Nomura = Belts n zippers

*Belts*ville


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

O, pffff.  One of those jokes.  No I'm not in the know about that sort of stuff.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh well, we'll see. Maybe they'll talk about it after ToV hits Europe on the 360, as that may cause people to say "I'll wait for the PS3 release".
> 
> Either way, the game is out (or going to be) worldwide as of this month, new versions or not.
> 
> ...



How about we just call Namco a bunch of Jews or something


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2009)

Come on, Jews wouldn't give us Magna Carta 2 

Such a FAR MORE ANTICIPATED GAME, THAT *EVERYONE* KNOWS OF AND WANTS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2009)

ITS DQ5 TIME!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ScHxhWT4JI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Honestly I don't have enough time to be grinding for days so I wouldn't mind just being able to play the game for the story



How is a save gonna alter that? Unless it's a very specific save placed in the same exact part of the game you are, only with no grinding for you to do left (which doesn't really happen), you're bound to get a save which has skipped over half the story lol.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Knights in the Nightmare anyone?
> :ho


Most confusing game I have ever played. All I can say is that its a good thing that the game starts out with like 50 help topics because you will *NEED* to read them to understand what is going on. Though once you learn what the heck you are doing its probably alot of fun. Atleast that is what I am hoping


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2009)

^never heard of it, what is it about ?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^never heard of it, what is it about ?


how to explain... its a tile based bullet hell rpg~
You control this wisp thing, place your characters around this grid that the monsters move around in and you manuever the wisp around the grid dodging bullets from the monsters while attacking the mosnters with your characters in time based turns. This game is pretty fun so far but honestly I am taking a break because it is just confusing and I need to reread the 100 pages of ingame instructions.

If you meant story wise I cleared the first stage only(somehow) and I plan on replaying it after I figure out how to open chests XD. Its basically revolving around this knight who is able to resurect spirits in order to save some chosen person. I don't know much~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> How is a save gonna alter that? Unless it's a very specific save placed in the same exact part of the game you are, only with no grinding for you to do left (which doesn't really happen), you're bound to get a save which has skipped over half the story lol.



one of those saves that already finished the game and have high level characters so I can rape any boss


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> one of those saves that already finished the game and have high level characters so I can rape any boss



But, even if it has all that, you'd still be either starting from a save where these high levels can be achieved...aka the end of the game....or you'll have to do a new game + where you'd have to play the game till where you are...which is more time wasted than grinding an hour or 2 here and there...and depending on the game it can be actually fun grinding lol. Persona 4 for example was super fun beating all the second bosses of the dungeons for the signature weapons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

So I started re-playing Golden Sun this weekend. 

Man, this game is awesome. I'm not sure why I was unable to get back into it after losing my save game. But, I'm glad I didn't. Because I wouldn't get to play it now and actually have a good game to play. 

Anyone else replaying in wait for Golden Sun DS? I expect that to be even more awesome with the touch screen (yes, this is a game that actually lends itself well to the touchscreen without being a shitty gimmic).


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

hmm I might just do that later over the summer I lost my copies so I'll have to emulate though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes... I also lost mine. Lost them, I did.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Are you playing both 1 and 2 then ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to play 2 for the first time once I finally beat 1. Surprisingly the game ages well. Then again, I'm not a graphics snob.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Make sure to bring your stuff over from 1 to get pretty toys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

I plan on getting as much out of the games as possible. I just hope that it carries over correctly with it being emulated.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes I did it last year and everything worked out fine for me.It was a bit confusing controlling 2 GBAs at once though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never experimented with the GBA link thing; does that work in Visual Boy Advance? Or do you have to use something else, like NO$GBA?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess I'll cross that bridge once I get to it. Or cheat if it doesn't work.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2009)

ah i see knight in the knightmare is a new game, i just figured it was something older, sounds like an old school title


----------



## Botzu (Jun 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah i see knight in the knightmare is a new game, i just figured it was something older, sounds like an old school title


Yeah sounds like something on the sega saturn or something. I don't think I would recommend it though. Its honestly just too complicated for its own good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

After hearing the reviews calling it "bullet hell" I was warded off from the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2009)

its atlus and the cover looks nice so i end up buying for my collection, i ll give it a try for myself and see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2009)

I heard it was alright if you can get past the horrible bullet hell thing. Personally, with the DS stylus, I could never.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2009)

just saw it in the store today, its one of the ones that comes with a ost; it looks good but ill wait till it drops to around 15-20 before getting it.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys I was thinking about picking up a game on amazon this weekend but I don't really know what to pick. I will probably pick up 2~ of the following
Here iz a list of the choices I came up with:

eternal poison
suikoden(either 3,4 or 5)
no more heroes
mass effect
y's(ark of naphism or 1&2)
grandia(one of the ps2 ones)
shining force exa
magna carta
growlancer generations
too human
ephemeral phantasia

Thanks~.
Or if anyone has some recommendations  Though there aren't that many rpgs I haven't played yet or atleast don't own.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally beat hierophant and lovers in P3

it is odd how in this game simply having two more levels makes the difference between being raped and kicking the boss's ass without having to heal once


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

I cant wait for end of this month.
Tales of Vesperia looks awesomely cool.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

argh...finished Fallout 3, it was as good as they say, there are just some problems, your companions have 0 character development, you recruit them and you can't engage in conversations with them...like in KOTOR, i would actually like to hear in great detail the adventures Star Paladin Cross had with James (A.K.A. your father), or maybe a sub-quest to help fawkes find out who he was, or a quest that gives Butch some Back-bone...also the lack of love interests is refreshing...argh, After yout ake over the Pitt, you should have the ability to activily govern the city, not just bring teddy-bears, and you should have the option to actually join the Enclave, not just help then from behind the scenes...argh


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

I liked the big yellow mutant, he was a funny companion, till the fucker wouldn't go inside the radiation for me, I have to die to pull a switch? or let the girl die? because you won't pull a switch!

Bastard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

since I wont be going out tonight I guess il just play persona untill 5 am


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Hey guys I was thinking about picking up a game on amazon this weekend but I don't really know what to pick. I will probably pick up 2~ of the following
> Here iz a list of the choices I came up with:
> 
> eternal poison
> ...


 Bolded. I'd go with Grandia II and Suikoden III personally. By Y's is a great series and you can't really go wrong. It has just been so long I played the first two, I didn't recommend them.


As for me, I'll be playing Golden Sun 1&2 until 5am.


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

I beat Golden Sun 1 yet again just the other day.  Destroying Deadbeard is fun.  Guess I'll play 2 starting either today or tomorrow then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know what Deadbeard is, but I'll probably enjoy smashing him.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

He is an optional boss on crossbone island you can get their through some desert with whirlwinds on the way to the Venus lighthouse from tolbi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm at that desert right now!


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

Careful or he'll kill you with Freeze Prism.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

My guys are so swoll. I'll just unleash wave after wave of summons.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh man I remember Deadbeard. Dude is a beast but I merc'd him proper with my super-powered heroes and summons. :ho


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone beaten the last Fallout DLC - broken steel, im curious how they get around teh whole your character dies at the end of the game.

yea the mutant guy was cool but then hes like fuck you , go and die and i was like you stupid bastard you are uneffected by radiation.

eternal poison 
suikoden(either 3,4 or 5) - love 3,4; havent played five yet
no more heroes 
mass effect - meh, if you like wrpg give it a shot
y's(ark of naphism or 1&2) - love naphistism
grandia(one of the ps2 ones) 
shining force exa - had fairly poor reviews, but i liked shining tears which is from the same series and also had poor reviews
magna carta - great character design, mixed reviews
growlancer generations - also great character designs
too human - bomb
ephemeral phantasia - i personally love this game and its my favorite, but i wont recommend it cause the reviews werent great and perhaps i just have skewed taste


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

Suikoden V is really good, I just think III is a little better. Magna Carta is a horrible game though.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice thanks guys, I guess I'll get y's for sure then and probably suikoden 3. I looked at a youtube video of shining force exa and it looked awsome, but I haven't found very many people who played it. The reviews are pretty avg at best.

ps. what was it about ephemeral phantasia that you liked?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

^^lol, i see why the call you crazy
^hmmm first of all, there are 2 fine female characters, but with that out of the way
-especially considering its the first rpg on the ps2, the graphics are decent and i think they still hold up unless you are a complete stickler
-nothing crazy with combat, just classical turn based 
-some semi inventive ideas - at various point in the game you play a mini game that is essentially like a 3 strum guitar hero, i always thought this was kind of cool, but its hard at first, - although done in Majora's Mask which is a God Level game, EP has its on take  on repeating time, where the game cycles you in a week period, so somethings are saved but if yo mess around you might have to do others over again
-i havent actually gotten to the very end, but for the most part the story was decent, and all the side characters are amusing, and there are a couple of very funny parts thrown in

i mean you can get it at gamestop for only about five bucks now so its not like youd even really have to spend any money on it




Question time or should i say poll time.

Is Fallout 3 an RPG yea or neah?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^^lol, i see why the call you crazy
> ^hmmm first of all, there are 2 fine female characters, but with that out of the way
> -especially considering its the first rpg on the ps2, the graphics are decent and i think they still hold up unless you are a complete stickler
> -nothing crazy with combat, just classical turn based
> ...


xD sounds like a cool game and for only 5 bucks ;] I will snag it if I see it.
I was also browsing amazon a sec ago and saw TOV for $23 new if anyone was interested in that game, since it has been expensive for a long time.

Towards the question~
I would say yes, but only in the loosest sense of the word.  I mean Its about as much of an rpg as ratchet and clank or onimusha.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

not really Fallout 3 is a flat out rpg, its a 3rd person Diablo, and no one has ever called diablo anything but an rpg
lets compare
level - both
skill up - both
hp - both
magic - both (stp the werid view acts like magic and has its own bar)
enemy hit points - both
classes - both (you can customize in both to be different classes, in diablo barbarian , pladdin, etc. in fallout melee weapon, long range gun, heavy gun etc., plus the whole good evil etc)
etc.

fallout diablo kingdom hearts shining series, these are all real time attack mode rpgs
i honestly dont see how you can even debate fallout being anything but an rpg, if you do then you cant classify kingdom hearts, diablo or any of those others

honestly this baffles me, its like all of a sudden everyone else has mentally regressed and thinks o, your main weapon is a gun, has to be fps or third person shooter, fallout is unquestionably and rpg

what next, are you gonna tell me you dont think mass effect is an rpg, because its also very similar to fallout 3


btw im holding out for the special edition of vesperia



and here it is from the horses mouth, fallout wikia


and i quote action rpg, ie its a real time combat rpg


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

Just so i can double post and pad my post count ill post this separately. 

I have personally emailed Beth. and asked them directly what is Fallout 3 an rpg to clear this up.

Btw is KOTOR II as good as the first, i found it cheap and figured i should pick it up.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 13, 2009)

Everyone get Knights in the Nightmare right now. It is amazing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

^ i had to lawlz at this comment especially if you read about one page back


----------



## Botzu (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> not really Fallout 3 is a flat out rpg, its a 3rd person Diablo, and no one has ever called diablo anything but an rpg
> lets compare
> level - both
> skill up - both
> ...


Its a pretty far stretch to say VATS is magic in fallout 3. I would hesitate to say that you could attribute the first 5 to dozens of games that are considered action/adventure games. Especially with that definition of something being considered magic. Which I thinks would fit my example ratchet and clank too.

level - both (levels not marked i think but after a certain exp you "level up")
skill up - both (weapons level up after use, skill points to upgrade weapons and character skills)
hp - both
magic - both (skills use their own bar)
enemy hit points - both 
classes - sorta (you get skill points throughout the game that can be used to customize character to do specific jobs.)

Nearly dozens just off the top of my head fit the first 5 of those but are considered action games. Though I don't think anyone would argue that having classes makes a game an rpg.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

argh...so i jsut bought mass effect, whats your say on the matter...argh?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2009)

^One of the best RPG I've ever played.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

i would say you could quite easily call vats like magic, its a unique skill that has its own point bar

and just out of curiousity what are these dozen or so games and do they have all of these traits, it one thing if you have only one or two of these things listed, but to have all of them listed

and for the record fallout 3 takes a solid 30-50+ plus hours to beat it entirely along with every side quest, i cant name a single adventure game that takes more than 10-15 hours to beat, and those only take that long if you suck

not to mention most action adventure are fairly linear and have a simple story, the only one off of the top of my head that i can think of is Assassin's Creed, but thats a very hybridized game 

and just out curiousity are you gonna tell me mass effect is also an action adventure, you do realize a rpg need to have turn based or strategic combat, real time combat has been around for quite a while

im not saying the game doesnt have elements of other types, but given the overwhelming number of rpg traits, id say this is a wrpg with a few fps elements, while something like bioshock is a fps with a few rpg elements, and assassin's creed is an action adventure with rpg elements


----------



## Botzu (Jun 13, 2009)

> i would say you could quite easily call vats like magic, its a unique skill that has its own point bar


well... okay, but I wouldn't use the word magic. I mean unless you consider  every unique skill that uses a point bar to be magic. Ie like the megaman weapons.



> and just out of curiousity what are these dozen or so games and do they have all of these traits, it one thing if you have only one or two of these things listed, but to have all of them listed


lets see... games with these qualities  I think dozens was an exaggeration but I will name a few that fit the first 5
level - 
skill up - 
hp - 
magic - 
enemy hit point -

ratchet and clank
onimusha
megaman legends
dynasty warriors
castlevania
dirge of cerberus(most likely, though I have only played it for a few minutes)
was going to add more but my brain is fried, I know there are more but I just can't think of them right now. 
They could be rpgs if they wanted to just as much as games like sigma star saga is an rpg(mostly a space shooter).



> and for the record fallout 3 takes a solid 30-50+ plus hours to beat it entirely along with every side quest, i cant name a single adventure game that takes more than 10-15 hours to beat, and those only take that long if you suck


I can agree to that. 



> not to mention most action adventure are fairly linear and have a simple story, the only one off of the top of my head that i can think of is Assassin's Creed, but thats a very hybridized game


Well most jRPGS are linear aswell



> and just out curiousity are you gonna tell me mass effect is also an action adventure, you do realize a rpg need to have turn based or strategic combat, real time combat has been around for quite a while


I haven't played mass effect  I agree on the second part aswell.



> im not saying the game doesnt have elements of other types, but given the overwhelming number of rpg traits, id say this is a wrpg with a few fps elements, *while something like bioshock is a fps with a few rpg elements*, and assassin's creed is an action adventure with rpg elements


I am just saying that its a pretty thin line between many action games and rpg. Basically many action games with rpg elements are pretty close to passing over to the rpg side. Just like many rpgs are so close to action/shooter games they could pass over aswell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2009)

Vats is not magical. Come on =/ You going to tell me scopes on rifles are magical?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

oh my God are you that fucking stupid or are you trying to be cute, because you are not. (this refers to SSj of course)

I am not saying vats itself is magic, im saying that the VATS system represent to Fallout what Magic represents to a standard RPG. Ie its a special ability that can be used using a certain number of points that are then taken from a meter which than has to be refilled through various means. Really? Vats is not magic, I had no idea. 

You make some fair points and to a degree you are right that its sometimes hard to tell.
Although i will state for the record the Legends is often considered an RPG actually. And Symphony of the night comes very closing to being an rpg as well. 

Onimusha is not a very long game, doesnt really have levels, doesnt really have any real sidequests, and is about as linear as it gets. Onimusha and DMC and GOW and CHaos Legion and Blood Will tell are all 3rd person action adventure.
Although out this group i would say Blood Will tell comes the closets to be an rpg.

I havent played Ratchet and Clank myself. 

Dynasty Warriors, this one is debateable, because it could easily be considered strategy, and in fact DW is basically the same game play as shining series of games which are all rpgs. I dont know about this one, its a hybrid of rpg, beat em up fighting, and action adventure. Although for the record this series gets tired after one game, although i do like the gundam incarnations.

edit: and two other reasons i think the edge goes to rpg on fallout 3 is because all the other games are flat out rpgs, i believe they are even turnbased. So fallout 3 is kinda like ff12 where they change from tb to real time.

also Besth. is primarily known for wrpgs like the morrowind series.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I liked the big yellow mutant, he was a funny companion, till the fucker wouldn't go inside the radiation for me, I have to die to pull a switch? or let the girl die? because you won't pull a switch!
> 
> Bastard.



Until you 
*Spoiler*: __ 



buy Broken Steel




I don't see how Fallout 3 Isn't an rpg, sure it isn't a turn based one but it fits into the same mold as The Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2009)

It is a role playing game at its finest  in terms of you actually making the role of that character yourself and what not. 


Anyone here beat Disgaea 3?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 13, 2009)

Did anyone here ever play Legend of the Super Saiyajin?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Anyone here beat Disgaea 3?



I did, a couple months ago.

On Fallout 3, I will call that a FPS with rpg elements.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I did, a couple months ago.
> 
> On Fallout 3, I will call that a FPS with rpg elements.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUQOAlN2eas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Did anyone here ever play Legend of the Super Saiyajin?



Yep, still one of my fav dbz games of all time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2009)

i guess you cant convince some people, but im going to keep calling fallout 3 an rpg and its still an awesome game

for the record Bethsda has yet to respond to my inquiry

edit: lawlz at the video, btw looking at that video, vats is very reminiscent of another game i dare say no one will say is anything other than an rpg, Vagrant Story anyone?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

Heads UP: Free Cross Edge add ons on PSN.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't get the criticism that jpgs have more cutscenes than gameplay out of my head.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

^the only one that i can think of where that might be true is Xenosaga I.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 20, 2009)

I just beat lost odyssey today. Was really good and I liked it a lot. The only thing about the game that I didn't like was that the dreams seemed like a gigantic text dump sometimes..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

^im still waiting till it drops under twenty


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2009)

It's a great game and even has JP voices...prolly my fav 3fixme game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone played a game called SkyGunner for the ps2, its from atlus and his chibis in it.

Man i went to the gamestop sale today, but its like ever store had at most 2 games i wanted.
The first had Ring of Red and Tsungai Atonement.
The second had Baldur's Gate and Gungrave.
And the last had Skygunner. 
I guess theoretically. I could by skygunner return it to one of the other locations. And then just get it for free.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

Botzu said:


> I just beat lost odyssey today. Was really good and I liked it a lot. The only thing about the game that I didn't like was that the dreams seemed like a gigantic text dump sometimes..



I agree on the dream part.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 21, 2009)

Alright wrapping up Resistance 2, afterwards i think ill go ahead and try magna carta.

Ive decided to shut down Blue Dragon for now, it just got really boring and tiring really fast.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2009)

Botzu said:


> The only thing about the game that I didn't like was that the dreams seemed like a gigantic text dump sometimes..



Did you read them?

Best part about the game, imo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Now that I have money, I might pick up Cross Edge, also glad to see some content add ons.

Vampire Savior characters are also the other reason that attract me to this game, as I hear Jedah is a villain in it.



Byakuya said:


> Did you read them?
> 
> Best part about the game, imo.


Sounds like someone didn't like LO.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Did you read them?
> 
> Best part about the game, imo.


Well I only actually went through about 3-4(the important ones)~ of them while I was playing through the game. Then this morning I went back and watched the rest... it honestly took me about 2-3 hours(though I am not considered a fast reader). There were some really touching ones but I wouldn't consider them the best part of the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2009)

2-3 hours of text in a game, and people complain when they have to watch long cutscenes in xenosaga

ill be traversing the local gamestops tomorrow hopefully i can finally get either baldur's gate or kotor


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

Golden Sun's second installment is wearing me down. I can only play it a good 30 minutes before getting fed up with it. I don't know what it is... I think it's the damn, dirty puzzles in your face non-stop.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds like Zelda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

The difference is that Zelda is more awesome.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 22, 2009)

I plan on getting devil survivor sometime this week.  looked pretty good from the screenshots. I am starting up suikoden 2 aswell right now  time to see what all this buzz is about.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2009)

just got ff12 revanant wings today


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Playing Gem Sega on psp, not bad actually.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2009)

New review on Knights in the Nightmare, surprisingly based on what the people said here i was expecting bad reviews but critics and players gave it both high marks

I don't watch K-On, so tell me if this is the right vid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2009)

picked up a couple "new" games
Warcraft II for the PS1
Digimon World

i actually didnt know warcraft was on a console, i knew about diablo because i have it, but this came as a suprise, but for a couple of bucks why not

also just finished resistance so im going to start either magna carta, suikoden II, or maybe kingdom hearts


----------



## Botzu (Jun 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> picked up a couple "new" games
> Warcraft II for the PS1
> Digimon World
> 
> ...


start for the first time or replaying?  

Also to anyone who has played xenogears~ Was it difficult to figure out where you are and how to get around? Something about the ingame lighting and the camera view and background textures(and no map) are making it very difficult for me to navigate my way through the dungeons. I wasn't having much difficulty with mgs or suikoden but for some reason I am getting myself lost every dungeon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 26, 2009)

SMT: DS is pretty cool so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2009)

Botzu said:


> start for the first time or replaying?
> 
> Also to anyone who has played xenogears~ Was it difficult to figure out where you are and how to get around? Something about the ingame lighting and the camera view and background textures(and no map) are making it very difficult for me to navigate my way through the dungeons. I wasn't having much difficulty with mgs or suikoden but for some reason I am getting myself lost every dungeon.



i meant KH II , i havent played any of these three yet
although i put them off for just a bit longer because i do want to play RE 5 soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i* meant KH II* , i havent played any of these three yet
> although i put them off for just a bit longer because i do want to play RE 5 soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2009)

actually I ended up playing FEAR first, i cant imagine it will take more than a day or two


----------



## Cjones (Jun 26, 2009)

Thinking about getting a psp and was wondering if anyone could give me ideas on a good fighting and rpg game for it (excluding final fantasy if you can).

I was thinking about Star Ocean: First Departure as one of them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2009)

disgaea 
power stone collection is a fighter
legend of heroes 
astonisha story - short but my friend played and liked it
Blade Dancers
Jewel Summoner
Generations of Chaos
Valkyrie Profile Lenneth - port of the original, might try this one

fighters cant think of many, i mean most portables are not exactly made for fighters

^epic sig though


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

Well on fighters.

There is Darkstalkers Chronicle, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core+, Tekken Dark Resurrection, and Street Fighter Alpha 3 max.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks I might looks some of those up.

Thanks for the comment on the sig too. I can't tell you how many people have fell in love with it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 28, 2009)

^that was awesome, i thought you were gonna say something about a supposed sex scene in the game, but that tops it


----------



## Botzu (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard somewhere that the ps2 version grandia 2 was butchered compared to the dreamcast version. With a ton of problems and stuff. Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 29, 2009)

^what i heard is not that extreme, I heard overall the dreamcast version was better, but the ps2 version was not that bad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol @ a lot of the _exclusive_ content for the PS3 version of Tales of Vesperia existing within the 360 version, albeit inaccessible without mods. Flynn for example has been pressed as one of the major extras of the PS3 version when in fact he's actually playable in the 360 version.

What a fucking scam, Namco. Most of the extras in fact exist in every version of the game, and only a select few (extra VA, that ugly loli pirate, small extra scenes, and extra sidequests) are in fact exclusive to the PS3 version.

For the people who claimed that the 360 version of Tales of Vesperia was in fact the Beta version, I have one thing to say: *LOL*.

What a fucking jip, getting excited for a version of a game that has "extras" that already exist in the copy I own. I have zero interest in the PS3 version right now, and that's quite fitting, considering the game may never be localized.

Make way for Magna Carta 2, coming straight from Scamco.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

I see those things as small additions. The VA and extra character seem like major additions, while the rest seems like filler.

All you need to do it seems is to edit save data to allow Flynn as a playable character, which the PS3 boasts as one of its major extras. One of the other "major" additions for the PS3 version was having Flynn or Repede as the onscreen character when out of battle, which is also possible in the 360 version with such modifications.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 30, 2009)

lol modifications

can't wait to play the superior version


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried Tales of Destiny awhile ago, wasn't that impressed.. Obnoxious main character, perhaps it gets better later on though... Came to an underground ruin before I quit..

Not the remake I mean..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> lol modifications
> 
> can't wait to play the superior version



If it ever is localized.

And considering it's Namco...you should always bank on games never being released internationally.

Especially in Europe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2009)

except its already been released in the US once, and ES anybody? This is not the same as the real Tales of Destiny 2, when it was a totally unreleased game.

And the only modifications worth anything, is being able to play DOA beach volleyball with totally nude characters, all other mods tank.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

Of course, but there are arguments for and against the game coming.

Eternal Sonata was a financial disaster, especially on PS3. On top of that, the PS3 port of ES for US was announced at E3, and was released within the same month JP release, as was the case for ToV for the 360. We have a date for ToV in Japan, which is September, yet there are not ANY talks about a similar release data ala ES or the 360 release of ToV. Namco hasn't even implied a international release, and considering the push they are making for the game in Japan, do they really need to release it worldwide? It has a theater movie tie-in, and that's probably a bigger pusher than the lack of marketing they do outside of Japan. Add the fact most of these multiplatform games make more money on the 360, and it becomes more of a bad business choice to release it on the PS3 outside of Japan, where the system is not only dead last in sales but in terms of competent RPGs out in the market.

I guess on the flipside for the game would be the fact most of the game is translated, and Namco can just cut corners like they used to with every other Tales game they localized.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2009)

^just out of curiosity are you getting numbers from somewhere, or are you camping out in Namco's front office - because you seem to have facts that aren't exactly commonplace


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2009)

Again I say "Namco = Jews"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2009)

playin Naruto Rise of Ninja right now, its not an rpg, its kind of like assassin's creed, but i recommend it to people who play rpgs, i think ll youll like it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2009)

Anybody have an inkling of what the big Square Enix announcement is going to be? There was an article on Gamespot saying they were going to announce something big.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Anybody have an inkling of what the big Square Enix announcement is going to be? There was an article on Gamespot saying they were going to announce something big.



ya i was the JRPG that I just made a topic about for DS, thats what the whole timer was about but of course famitsu spoiled it early.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, what Goku said.

But it isn't big, because the game looks so bland.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2009)

U can judge that with 2 screenshots and two sentences ? of course the game needs to be a bit more explained imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2009)

hmmm that basically looks like a final fantasy game with a different name, even the artwork is reminiscent of FF, square sure has fallen in terms of rep. over the last few years

its just that there is no one to challenge them for the rpg market, execept maybe atlus/nippon ichi, but despite success they still feel niche market markers to me


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2009)

lol Square


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried Alundra? More of an adventure game, the controles turned me off almost instantly... Is it good?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 3, 2009)

Alundra 1 - Cool

Alundra 2 - Shit

The first one feels like a Zelda game while the second one is just awful.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2009)

^ i have the reverse opinion

Alundra 1 - grossly overrated , plays like a really crappy version of link to the past, crusader of centy is a better knock off
- its only real merit is that it has some collector's value, although if you want to be thorough I believe there are 5-6 disc variants as most WD games  
Alundra 2 - underrated , surprisingly fun, and would probably be more liked if activism had just made a different title, from what i remember are they even in the same universe, i think there is no relation whatsoever
- i mean there is nothing ground breaking about it , but i think its a solid game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2009)

new free DLC for cross edge, including another free bonus dungeon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2009)

just got fire emblem shadow dragon ds at the blockbuster sale

which fire emblem game would you guys suggest someone should start with.
The only one ive played is one of the japanese only ones, i think it has 776 or something like that in the title, and the main character looks kind of like marth.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh ho! Something I can comment on. 

Shadow Dragon is the second remake of the original Fire Emblem. Personally, I think it's the weaker of the two remakes, as the third game in the series (the first remake) not only remade the original game, the second half to the game was an all new scenario, expanding on the story and the universe greatly. The fact the DS remake omits that for a few prologue training stages makes me bit my lip in rage.

I'd suggest playing all of the ones out in English right now, especially if you're new to the franchise. Thracia 776 is a TERRIBLE choice for an early FE gamer, because it's for sadists due to how punishing the game gets. The game has no sympathy for most of the adventure, and as someone on a forum talking about it once said; "this game is so fucking hard that moving into bumpy terrain is like finding a sanctuary".

And back to Eternal Sonata, I thought it was fact that the PS3 version sold less, given it had zero marketing and came out the exact same time Bioshock on the PS3 did. But if we want sales, lol vgchartz.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

I have to say i agree with your assessment on 776. Right from the first get go its hard, and its not a problem with learning curve, the gameplay is easy to follow but its just frickin hard.

Hey goofy do you have a list of all the FE games in english, by my count there is 
FE gba
FE sacred stones gba - i own it
FE shadow ds - own it
FE gamecube - own it
FE radiant dawn wii

is it only these five or are there other US releases

^hmmm actually truth be told , to me that feels like a lot for an rpg especially one about Chopin, and 120ish vs 200ish is not quite the major gap i was expecting after i heard what SS said. 
-i mean have to consider that with the exception of a few series, especially in the US rpgs are atleast jrpgs are still kinda niche


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2009)

From the seventh game on, they've all been in English. So that'd be the following:

- Fire Emblem (Also known and Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword)
- Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones
- Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
- Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
- Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon

I think only Fire Emblem: Sword of Seals (The game starring Roy), the original Fire Emblem, and Fire Emblem Gaiden are the only games to be fully translated thus far in terms of Japan-only games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

so of the english only what order would you recommend


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2009)

Hm...lesse now 

Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Fire Emblem: Sacred Swords
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

problem is blazing swords is hard to come by, and fairly expensive if i want it complete, but ill look around for a copy of it, regarding radiant dawn its only a matter of time before its fairly cheap at gamestop


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 5, 2009)

There's always emulators~


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2009)

Eventually that will probably be the only way to get hold of a game that's closing in on 20+ years of age, when you can't find usable copies anymore, good way to avoid it being forgotten...

Or you could empty your wallet for one of the few copies left for sale...
Just look at Suikoden II pricetags...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

eh fire emblem is not quite that crazy 
besides ive opened my wallet before, just one of the prices of being a collector on top of a gamer

o shit though, i finally saw the WKC trailer and must say it has alot of potentially, might be one of the first new games that i buy in a while, im still waiting on VC and disgaea to drop to around 25


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2009)

am i the only one who didnt know the creator of your under arrest and oh my goddess was the character design of Tales of Symphonia/Vesperia/Sakura Wars


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

I didn't know that, nor do I have any idea what you're talking about. 

Anyone play Black Sigil? I'm undecided if it's worth ordering or not.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know, no one is making good RPGs anymore. The last fun one was Ultima 7, gahaha. Thanks console gamers for allowing the RPG developers crap all over the genre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

You're wrong. There have been plenty of fun RPGs with a strong mix of shitty ones. You just have to search a bit harder these days and there aren't enough good ones to stand out.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

Name one good one since Baldur's Gate II.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

Given that you put Baldur's Gate II along with "good RPGs" I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh damn forgot this forum was full of retarded animals who thought Mass Effect was good. Gahahaha. Never mind everyone, pretend I didn't post my opinion.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Given that you put Baldur's Gate II along with "good RPGs" I'm not even going to try.



I'm about halfway through Baldurs Gate 2, its brilliant and I wouldn't hesitate to call it one of the best WRPG's of all time... Even if you didn't like it, how can you hint to it being subpar? I mean...

Well everyone is entitled to their own opinion.....


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

If people's opinions aren't wrong then there's no reason to discuss things so don't cop out like that.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2009)

You tend to have an annoying bias against consoles.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

It's at least a well-founded and intelligent one that doesn't involve any hippie BS about liking "everything" and giving even the indefensible a "Fair shot".


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2009)

Bias is still bias. ITs still very annoying and elitist.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't understand how you can have a well founded and intelligent bias against a video game console but whatever...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

I didn't like the control system.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Cheat guess what, it's impossible to be without bias. The least you can do is have more of a reason to be biased than just some lofty vague "Everything is good or equal" mindset.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2009)

dam i want to play baldur's gate II but the game is ridiculous expensive - although the intriguing thing is that its made by black  isle studios original creators of fallout

regarding the earlier comment - i guess you have to watch anime to get it, Ah my Goddess is a fairly well known popular anime and the creator of it did the character designs for many of the later tales games

heres a sample from his latest manga , it looks like the vesperia characters


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2009)

I have to finish my SMT games =/ I been slacking on the RPGs again  

Anyone try out that new SMT game for DS?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> am i the only one who didnt know the creator of your under arrest and oh my goddess was the character design of Tales of Symphonia/Vesperia/Sakura Wars



You forgot Abyss and Phantasia. 
It's also one of the reasons why I think Fujishima >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nomura

Gotta love it when pcfags spout bullshit from their $9001 rig


----------



## Stalin (Jul 8, 2009)

I enjpyed the KH series but what is up with nomura's obsession with zippers?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 8, 2009)

Easy access?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2009)

Easy access on young, sometimes adolescent children? 


Wait, this *is* Japan.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

And judging by the rendered underwear on kairi with the bow on them, i'm sure he's right.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2009)

eh i like both, no need to chose, although my favorite artists are probably the guys who do the work on growlanser and the guy who does the work on magna carta


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 8, 2009)

The tales series is amazing if you have buddies to play with. A lot dialogue though. So much so that we ended up dubbing it all.


----------



## Six* (Jul 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> am i the only one who didnt know the creator of your under arrest and oh my goddess was the character design of Tales of Symphonia/Vesperia/Sakura Wars


Yep.  Well, I knew about it atleast...  quite a fan of the guy.

Nice Aoba sig.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to finish my SMT games =/ I been slacking on the RPGs again
> 
> Anyone try out that new SMT game for DS?



I'm playing through it now and it's alot of fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2009)

to be fair though, hes completely changed his art style - Ah my Goddess looks nothing like the Tales games

Sakura wars / Youre under arrest are closer to it but not quite

but his newest work is spot on

man i need to go back and play some rpgs again, but these fps this and last year have all been at a high level (bioshock,fear, dead space,etc. ), and personally the one im playing now FEAR 2 might be the best of the bunch


----------



## Iijima Hanada (Jul 9, 2009)

My favorite RPG series outside of Final Fantasy has to go to the Tales franchise. I think I started on..Symphonia and I've bought the other games whenever I get an opportunity. Tales of Vesperia had to be my favorite one even though it did seem a little incomplete BUT with the re-release around the corner, it'll be nice to pick it up and get back in the game again.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

I couldn't stand Tales of Destiny... Is it one of the weaker installements?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2009)

ive only played phatasia and symphonia both of which kick ass, id say the three id like to play most are vesperia/abyss/symphonia 2 - although i hear the latter is a major letdown from its predecessor


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm playing through it now and it's alot of fun.



I saw some videos of it and I was pretty impressive in terms of the gameplay and all. Just so many RPG's to really play on the DS and so little time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm still unable to find Black Sigil. I guess I'll have to break down and just order it. It better be worth it or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 10, 2009)

^i just saw a copy at gamecrazy today, looks interesting


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend me a really good RPG for either the wii, ps2, DS, or Xbox 360. I haven't played that many except for FF, KH, Chrono Trigger, DC, Xenosaga, all of the mario rpgs, and some others.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 11, 2009)

just look at the very first post, i havent updated it in a while but there are many good recommendations there

finally finished fear 2 and got that fps bug out of my system, with nothing till bioshock in the fall, i can now focus on rpgs again; although i will say the last ten minutes or so of FEAR 2 werent bad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

Scratch Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor as yet another Japanese game that doesn't know what difficulty is and just fluctuates all over the fucking place.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Scratch Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor as yet another Japanese game that doesn't know what difficulty is and just fluctuates all over the fucking place.



I dont understand what your trying to say here?

But either way, i like it. Although the characters are very generic :/. But all in all its solid tactics, but it could be a bit harder.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 12, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I dont understand what your trying to say here?



Weird difficulty spikes that require loads of grinding rather than strategy.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 12, 2009)

But but with out completely unfair difficulty spikes everyone would bitch about how "the game was too easy I never died once"


----------



## Botzu (Jul 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I couldn't stand Tales of Destiny... Is it one of the weaker installements?


I would say tales of abyss > vesperia > symphonia > TOD2 > phantasia(ps1 ver) > TOD >>>> Legendia from the ones I have played through so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

masterriku said:


> But but with out completely unfair difficulty spikes everyone would bitch about how "the game was to easy I never died once"



There's a difference between getting killed for not being strategic and being killed simply because the game wants to be angry and toss powerful enemies at you that you can only beat by grinding. Then it's followed by grinding stages that are harder than mandatory stages.

I could see why they did this, as the game is actually really short to accomplish (hence the many endings), but this is just annoying. I just want to play the game, not cross my fingers and hope to the sun in space that the game presents something fair instead of just being cheap.

It's fucking annoying to see games today still running with such difficulty spikes only to pad out the length of a game. And usually when it happens in SRPGs, there's nothing fun outside of the main story mode to keep you engaged, so you better hope the narrative pulls you in to keep you moving.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 12, 2009)

I already know that goofy what kind of noob do you take me for. 
I'm just saying that's the reaction people will take because most are incapable of distinguishing pure cheapness from a true challenge.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

If I can beat most Castlevania games, I know a challenge. If an RPG presents a boss where the only effective way to beat it is just with grinding, it is a cheap experience that wants to pad on more game time, and it almost never is engrossing to me.

Tales of Vesperia is probably a good example, because they spike a boss up in difficulty so high at one point all the game needed was an arrow so you could buy Scamco's leveling up "DLC", so you could beat it. That's actually a well reasoned example, because it was spiked to get idiots to buy shit "DLC", giving the company more many for being scam artists.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 12, 2009)

I wasn't referring to you in particular just what most "HARDCORE GAMERS" tend to say when playing games. It seems Namco also realized this and used it to make more profit..........Namco


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2009)

yea but to be fair if you could simply beat a boss with good strategy all it would take it is to look it up on a guide and instantly the boss becomes easy - nemisis is a good example from ffx, once you know the precise strategy his 12 million hp becomes moot


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Botzu said:


> I would say tales of abyss > vesperia > symphonia > TOD2 > phantasia(ps1 ver) > TOD >>>> Legendia from the ones I have played through so far.



Is Legendia really that bad? 

That game was always poking it's head out at the game store at me, almost bought it once.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Tales of Vesperia is probably a good example, because they spike a boss up in difficulty so high at one point all the game needed was an arrow so you could buy Scamco's leveling up "DLC", so you could beat it. That's actually a well reasoned example, because it was spiked to get idiots to buy shit "DLC", giving the company more many for being scam artists.



I actually didn't find the game all that difficult. Tales of Rebirth, and Destiny 2 were far more challenging IMO..



@Sephiroth...Legendia is terrible. I recommend you import some of the other Tales games, as they are great/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I actually didn't find the game all that difficult. Tales of Rebirth, and Destiny 2 were far more challenging IMO..



It's not that the game is hard, it's just there are one or two bosses that are made a lot tougher at certain points in the game, seemingly to force the player to either grind, buy DLC, or play on Easy.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Is Legendia really that bad?
> 
> That game was always poking it's head out at the game store at me, almost bought it once.


Compared to the others yeah its really bad. There are some good parts to it its just not weighing up to the bad parts. Worst of the tales battle systems. Worst story of the tales games. Annoying characters. The character design looks ugly and like you are playing with action figures... especially in battle. 

The design out of battle was pretty nice though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2009)

the main character of legendia always reminds me of Allen Walker from Dgrayman in Noah form


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah, it looks like Wild Arms 3.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Scratch Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor as yet another Japanese game that doesn't know what difficulty is and just fluctuates all over the fucking place.



I'm tired of tactic games, they don't know how to tweak difficulty. There version of hard is like "Win in 3 turns but you have to get to the other side...and kill the guys...and your poisoned...and your adopted, and mother never loved you".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I'm tired of tactic games, they don't know how to tweak difficulty. There version of hard is like "Win in 3 turns but you have to get to the other side...and kill the guys...and your poisoned...and your adopted, and mother never loved you".



Of course, what is the easy way to beat that challenge?

GRIND IN BORING, UNINTERESTING STAGES FOR A FEW HOURS, THEN YOU CAN BEAT THIS DASTARDLY SCENARIO.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Goofy btw your sig says Devil Summoner.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

I always get the names fucking confused. They sound so similar.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah I did too at first lol. Is it that story line?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, not at all, I think. So far the plot's about finding a way out of a closed off section of Japan, which is running amok via demon outbreaks.

Due to the game having many endings, it will twist in many different paths depending on your actions. That can simply involve your party escaping when the chance comes, taking advantage of the situation for personal gain, or trying to bring the whole situation back to normal, among other things.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah I see. I wanna see another Nocturne


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2009)

just got dark spire today, 9.99 new at gamestop


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2009)

where is it avaliabe at


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Playing Tales of Phantasia on the GBA, the voice acting is awesome.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> where is it avaliabe at



Konoha TV

Its a short game. i beat it in 5 hours but its pretty good for an indendant game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

Link broken.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2009)

D:<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

Good old Charles Barkley.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2009)

^lol, indeed unintentional comedic genius


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 20, 2009)

CHAOS DUNK!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2009)

i think it was a mistake to start velvet assassin now, its a one dimesional version of metal gear solid and it requires even more effort and time than an rpg to play


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2009)

Mgs had a convulted story anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah but MGS wipes the floor with this game, but i do agree the story of MGS after the original became kind of over the top, 2 was still pretty good, but the whole aging thing ruined 4 for me.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2009)

that, and the cutscenes sucked,


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 21, 2009)

The nanomachines ruined MGS4 for me


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> The nanomachines ruined MGS4 for me



Way of the future. 

Without them, Ocelot wouldn't be able to do that epic scene. xD

They were a good way to explain Vamp though, even if they were a little overused in other instances.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2009)

but how do you play Snake that way, after all his epicness, they would have been better off just giving him an epic death.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

You mean playing him as a old man?

Just cover his face up with camo, though I just thought it made him feel like a experienced veteran, which is pretty epic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, it took me a month and a half, but I finally beat Persona 4 with the true ending. 

Pretty good game, though it takes a while to pick up and near the halfway point the game becomes quite a chore to accomplish.

I still don't understand a fucking thing with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Izanami,


 but oh well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone else played Robotrek? It's a fairly good and unique rpg for the snes, not to far into yet, but enjoying it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, it took me a month and a half, but I finally beat Persona 4 with the true ending.
> 
> Pretty good game, though it takes a while to pick up and near the halfway point the game becomes quite a chore to accomplish.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The gast station god right? It wanted to grant peopels desires yadda yadda. People don't like the truth blah blah. By whooping its ass it realizes that people want the truth.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Has anyone else played Robotrek? It's a fairly good and unique rpg for the snes, not to far into yet, but enjoying it.



is this somekind of robotech knock off?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2009)

I've played Robotrek; that games should go in that "gaming gems" thread.  It was pretty awesome, and I don't think it's a rip-off of Robotech.

You build robots and shit in it and they fight for you. It was a new concept to me when I played it way back on the SNES. I don't think I ever beat it... maybe it's time to play that again.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 21, 2009)

I might as well ask it in here.. But how good would some of you say the Xenosaga games are compared to Xenogears... I heard game number one was pretty good, but I'm not too sure about it...

And does anyone have a online store bookmarked where I can get these games fairly cheap?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh God, Star Ocean 4..it's all coming back.

The terrible cutscenes, lack of music at the most important of times, and putrid voice acting. It's Star Ocean 3 all over again.

I'm banking on the story in SO4 being utter shit, like SO3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2009)

^lol at the second part, there is no "store/online store" your best bet is either ebay, get lucky on amazon, or perhaps a gaming site like gametz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2009)

Just go to someone's house and take their games. That's a pretty good discount right there. 

I remember we (me and my brother) borrowed Final Fantasy "III" (VI) from a guy in highschool and didn't give it back to him for 3 years.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2009)

thats terribly amusing as someone has done that to me - they borrowed by modded ps1 along with parasite eve II, Legend of Dragoon, Brave Fencer Musashi, and FF 8; i got back a none function system and a claim of i never leant him games

then i lent someone a ps2, same thing, got it back broken

basically now i wont even let my best friends or even family borrow let alone even touch; touching any of my games is an instant ass whooping

although i still lend out movies, they have no monetary value so a loss is no big deal, and only to a few selected individuals


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh God, Star Ocean 4..it's all coming back.
> 
> The terrible cutscenes, lack of music at the most important of times, and putrid voice acting. It's Star Ocean 3 all over again.
> 
> I'm banking on the story in SO4 being utter shit, like SO3.



I ended up quitting on SO4 and just traded it back in. Think I visited 2 planets tops.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 21, 2009)

SO3 > SO4 imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats terribly amusing as someone has done that to me - they borrowed by modded ps1 along with parasite eve II, Legend of Dragoon, Brave Fencer Musashi, and FF 8; i got back a none function system and a claim of i never leant him games
> 
> then i lent someone a ps2, same thing, got it back broken
> 
> ...


Well we saw this guy every day and he never even asked for it back. Plus, it still worked and had all sorts of awesome saves.  Totally not the same as a bunch of unscrupulous bastards stealing your games and breaking your Playstations. I resent the comparison.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> SO3 > SO4 imo.



That's not saying anything at all. It's like saying Shit>>Droopy shit

God, SO3 was awful everywhere outside of combat.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd say SO4 >>>SO3. I had fun with with SO4 cause of the combat. The story was decent IMO and so were the graphics.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> is this somekind of robotech knock off?



No, it's like the predecessor to Pokemon or Medabots, the robot fights for you in battle. He even throws something that out that looks like a Pokeball.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well we saw this guy every day and he never even asked for it back. Plus, it still worked and had all sorts of awesome saves.  Totally not the same as a bunch of unscrupulous bastards stealing your games and breaking your Playstations. I resent the comparison.



lol, that is slightly different, but as tom hanks would say "Faith [in man] is not a gift that i have yet been blessed with" 

im thinking of maybe getting lost odyssey how much of a hassle are the achievements with regards to the other 360 crop, they seem reasonable, well at least more reasonable than remanant and undiscovery, sonata, etc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 23, 2009)

heads up if you sign up for game tap you can play Fallout 1 for free, ; but on the other hand if your computer doesnt fit the right specs you might be out of luck


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally got Ring of Red, interesting looking military strategy animeish looking rpg from konami, i always saw it there for 5 bucks and finally decided to get it, havent tried it out yet though.

Almost done with Assassin thank god, i recommend this game to no one.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Finally got Ring of Red, interesting looking military strategy animeish looking rpg from konami, i always saw it there for 5 bucks and finally decided to get it, havent tried it out yet though.
> 
> Almost done with Assassin thank god, i recommend this game to no one.


Hahaha is it really that bad? I was thinking of renting it. I will have to rethink that now. ;D

Oh my... robotrek... that brings back horrible memories.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2009)

its a marginal game, i mean the only reason i continue to play it, which im renting btw not a purchase, is because its fairly easy to get between 700-900 achievement points if you have alot of time to waste, but its easily the worst stealth game i have played; i guess you could rent it, but it might take you at least two rentals which is def not worth it

ill have to look up this robotrek game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Oh my... robotrek... that brings back horrible memories.



What are the bad memories? :amazed


----------



## Botzu (Jul 26, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What are the bad memories? :amazed


I think I was around 8 or 9 when I bought this game. There was a cave dungeon in the game I remember spending hours searching through with obsessively high encounter rate because I couldn't find a door that was blended into the wall. I also remember the item combination system being frustratingly difficult and this was before(unless it was around at that time and I didn't know about it) gamefaqs could solve all my rpg problems.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2009)

Botzu said:


> I think I was around 8 or 9 when I bought this game. There was a cave dungeon in the game I remember spending hours searching through with obsessively high encounter rate because I couldn't find a door that was blended into the wall. I also remember the item combination system being frustratingly difficult and this was before(unless it was around at that time and I didn't know about it) *gamefaqs* could solve all my rpg problems.



lawlz its useful for some games on a second go around


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I finished Star Ocean 4, and I was betting, the ending was awful, like in every other Tri-Ace game.

Now I'm playing Xenogears, and holy crap. I hate the camera. It feels like it's angled at _just_ the right angle that you can't really see much ahead of you. I can tell this will make dungeons a pain.

Otherwise it's pretty good, outside of the framerate drops I get in the emulator.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Xenogears. I remember trying to play that for the 4th time on emulator. I was doing very well, too, but then something happened in the desert and I never played it again.

Same story with Thousand Arms. Oh well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2009)

ive played the first half an hour or so of thousand arms, i like it but its just one of those casualities of waiting in the queue. 

Btw has anyone seen this ridiculous scam of grading video games. Now i am all for having rare games for collector's sakes, and dont mind paying 50-100 bucks maybe once or twice a year for some rare game i want for my collection. But i saw a sealed copy of Baldur's gate going for 200, are you fucking kidding me, the game is probaby worth less than 50 bucks sealed, whose gonna pay them 200 bucks for a game that can never be played, that is graded by a very unreputable sources (to my knowledge no credible company grades games), who can somehow distinguish a level 80 sealed game vs a level 90 sealed game.
To me there is sealed mint, sealed with minor tears or the like, and the open games ranging from mint to poor.

Honestly the only game i would even remotely consider grading from my collection is my signed DM4, and it better be someone like Beckett doing the grading.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Xenogears. I remember trying to play that for the 4th time on emulator. I was doing very well, too, but then something happened in the desert and I never played it again.
> 
> Same story with Thousand Arms. Oh well.



I played it last summer for the first time on emulator... I dropped it/stalled it when I came to cd 2, it's still a very good game.. But damn the entire atmosphere and storytelling changed in cd 2 in a direction I don't really like.. Although I'm just at the beginning of cd 2...

I have a hard time finishing games these last years I've noticed, I get to the end of many of them... But I just stop playing them at that point...Then I forget about them and I never pick them up again<_<

How similar is Xenogears to The Xenosaga games by the way..?


----------



## Botzu (Jul 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Xenogears. I remember trying to play that for the 4th time on emulator. I was doing very well, too, but then something happened in the desert and I never played it again.
> 
> Same story with Thousand Arms. Oh well.


Hah me too.. I am sitting right after you meet the nun at the inn in the dungeon town.



> I played it last summer for the first time on emulator... I dropped it/stalled it when I came to cd 2, it's still a very good game.. But damn the entire atmosphere and storytelling changed in cd 2 in a direction I don't really like.. Although I'm just at the beginning of cd 2...


I heard they ran out of budget and just did a massive text dump for most of disk 2 or something.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2009)

Botzu said:


> I heard they ran out of budget and just did a massive text dump for most of disk 2 or something.



That's what I heard as well... One of those games, that deserve a remake, but it will probably never happen...

I mostly enjoyed the gear battles in that game though, the regular battles with the characters were just ok... not that different from any other rpg...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2009)

how am i not suprised that nobody seems to have actually played on xenogears on the ps1; i lucked out i got it BL for about fifteen bucks just right before the price for it went crazy in the up direction


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

I can imagine Xenogears getting a next-gen handheld remake.


I had Xenogears on the ps1, both black and GH label.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> how am i not suprised that nobody seems to have actually played on xenogears on the ps1; i lucked out i got it BL for about fifteen bucks just right before the price for it went crazy in the up direction



I played the demo back in the ps1 days if that counts, I never did find a copy in my game store though. 

If it's only 2 disc though, I may make me a copy, and play it on my HD. 

What is this huge turning point in disc 2? Also when do you get to use the mechs?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2009)

@mysti, nice to see someone else is legit, you know i actually prefer the green of GH on xenogears, there are a couple of games that i think the green works with, its alot better than that red they are using now

i would also have to agree with his point, xenogears does strike me as something that square enix, who whores all their series would port, i mean they did it with valkyrie profile


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I played the demo back in the ps1 days if that counts, I never did find a copy in my game store though.
> 
> If it's only 2 disc though, I may make me a copy, and play it on my HD.
> 
> What is this huge turning point in disc 2? Also when do you get to use the mechs?



Turning Point: You start seeing ridiculously long conversations with small amounts of game play in between. 

Mechs: About 40 minutes into the game.

2 Discs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ive played the first half an hour or so of thousand arms, i like it but its just one of those casualities of waiting in the queue.
> 
> Btw has anyone seen this ridiculous scam of grading video games. Now i am all for having rare games for collector's sakes, and dont mind paying 50-100 bucks maybe once or twice a year for some rare game i want for my collection. But i saw a sealed copy of Baldur's gate going for 200, are you fucking kidding me, the game is probaby worth less than 50 bucks sealed, whose gonna pay them 200 bucks for a game that can never be played, that is graded by a very unreputable sources (to my knowledge no credible company grades games), who can somehow distinguish a level 80 sealed game vs a level 90 sealed game.
> To me there is sealed mint, sealed with minor tears or the like, and the open games ranging from mint to poor.
> ...


I've never heard of a lvl ?? game before. I think the whole "this game is rare so give me 100s of dollars" bullshit is bullshit. I'd  never pay more than retail for a game unless it's the greatest game of all time and on a system I can't emulate. 



Nightfall said:


> I played it last summer for the first time on emulator... I dropped it/stalled it when I came to cd 2, it's still a very good game.. But damn the entire atmosphere and storytelling changed in cd 2 in a direction I don't really like.. Although I'm just at the beginning of cd 2...
> 
> I have a hard time finishing games these last years I've noticed, I get to the end of many of them... But I just stop playing them at that point...Then I forget about them and I never pick them up again<_<
> 
> How similar is Xenogears to The Xenosaga games by the way..?


 I've heard that about CD 2--which is why I wasn't too hesitant to stop playing it, citing the reason "CD 2 is gonna suck anyway". Still, I must be missing one hell of a CD 1.


mystictrunks said:


> Turning Point: You start seeing ridiculously long conversations with small amounts of game play in between.
> 
> Mechs: About 40 minutes into the game.
> 
> 2 Discs


Sounds horrible. I hate long conversations and no gameplay!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2009)

i have no problem paying for a rare game, i have a problem paying 3 times its value because a piece of plastic has been put around it saying this is a sealed game of a certain level

i mean if baldur's gate sealed at a grade of 80 is valued at 199, fuck a sealed copy of suikoden II or Valkyrie Profiles would have to be valued in the quadruple digits


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't get it. Is the game somehow better if it's lvl 80 as opposed to a level 90 game? Do you enjoy it more? 

Gimme a break.

Similarly, I don't understand the appeal of certain memorabilia, posters, autographs, etc... I'd never pay anything for most of that shit (and even in the rare case I might, I'd never pay more than 20-40 bucks).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2009)

you missed the point, or maybe you got it, only sealed games are rated, ie you will never play them, what is being graded apparently is how well its sealed, the game is moot in the end

as far as memorabilia its a collector thing, appeals to some not to others


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

YOU NEVER PLAY IT?!?! 

Then it's worthless. Completely and utterly. That's like buying a hamburger based on how good it's wrapped up and never eating it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you missed the point, or maybe you got it, only sealed games are rated, ie you will never play them, what is being graded apparently is how well its sealed, the game is moot in the end



Pure faggotry


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2009)

I would keep a sealed one if I had two copies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

I kept a sealed copy of Makai Kingdom because I had two copies. I had pre-ordered one but it didn't get there before Gamestop had it in stock. I was so eager to play the game I just bought it at Gamestop.

I then sent the copy to my pal, Scott Woods, for Christmas and he *never fucking played it*. I resent him to this day for that. He never even sent me a gift back after how ever many years it has been since that game was released.

What a fat bastard.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I kept a sealed copy of Makai Kingdom because I had two copies. I had pre-ordered one but it didn't get there before Gamestop had it in stock. I was so eager to play the game I just bought it at Gamestop.
> 
> I then sent the copy to my pal, Scott Woods, for Christmas and he *never fucking played it*.* I resent him to this day for that. He never even sent me a gift back after how ever many years it has been since that game was released.
> 
> What a fat bastard.*



for some reason I feel as thought I've heard that story in this section before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

It's possible. I was left broken and lost after that day. I thought he was my bro. Turns out he's only my bro when he has something to complain about--which is actually quite often.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2009)

dude i got a friend of mine a sealed copy of ICO for his birthday, which he said he had sold (his original), he still had it, then he sold the copy i got him for 150 plus tax, and then he proceeds to bitch at me why i only spent x amount of dollars on him

but yea video game grading doesnt work because its not a card, its not a piece of paper thats only function is to be looked at


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2009)

It's SO mint though!!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been quite outta the loop with gaming for the past few months...can someone update me with some new RPG's that are coming out or that are already out for Wii and DS?! :')


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2009)

DS has some good ones, i dont think the wii has had anything worth mentioning though since Tales of Symphonia 2


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 30, 2009)

^ oooohh any new DS rpg titles that are a must to play?!


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Jul 30, 2009)

On a whim, I looked for a working CD key for my old copy of Nox, and whadya' know, it worked. How excited am I? Excited enough to announce it to a bunch of people I don't know.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2009)

you can try the new devil summoner game
world ends with you


----------



## Botzu (Jul 31, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> DS has some good ones, i dont think the wii has had anything worth mentioning though since Tales of Symphonia 2


:/ yeah its too bad. I wish we could have gotten fragile. At least Muramasa is coming soon.

Edit: o wow I just looked and XSEED licensed fragile ;D that's some good news.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 31, 2009)

OMFG YES!! I was really disappointed when there wasn't any news on Fragile's NA release date, BUT NOW I'M SO EXCITED THAT IT'S FINALLY GETTING ONE. :')!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2009)

Fragile? whats that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 1, 2009)

I clusterfucked myself in Devil Survivor.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I killed Kudlak the first fight. I gave Mari Her bag. Am I fucked?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2009)

Thewrongway said:


> On a whim, I looked for a working CD key for my old copy of Nox, and whadya' know, it worked. How excited am I? Excited enough to announce it to a bunch of people I don't know.



Nox!

One of the best games ever.pek


----------



## Botzu (Aug 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Fragile? whats that.


I have only seen trailers but I guess you could say its something like luigi's mansion with rpg elements.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HZSnyqwtVg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 1, 2009)

^looks interesting enough, i prolly get that

but i finally got a copy of KOTR


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2009)

Got Tales of the Abyss now. 

Another character cast with Yuri Lowenthal, he is a decent voice actor, but he doesn't know how to do different voices, so all I hear is Sasuke.

Will leave daily updates on my progress for fun, even if noone cares, at least I can get some assistance here if I get stuck. 

Starting it after I finish Super Robot Wars Alpha Gaiden.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 1, 2009)

saw robotrek in a store today, but it was 13 for cart only, so i passed


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> saw robotrek in a store today, but it was 13 for cart only, so i passed



I guess they even they know it's a bit of a gem, unless all their snes games were that much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2009)

yea its a game store, they tend to atleast have a nebolous idea of the value of games for some of the older systems, but its hit and miss for them and sometimes they over value and sometimes they undervalue --> and this is when you pounce like a tiger

i some times wonder if these stores have the business model of lets see how long we can keep these games on our shelves - these older games probably dont even have a 10 percent chance to get sold over the year at the prices they charge


----------



## Botzu (Aug 2, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea its a game store, they tend to atleast have a nebolous idea of the value of games for some of the older systems, but its hit and miss for them and sometimes they over value and sometimes they undervalue --> and this is when you pounce like a tiger
> 
> i some times wonder if these stores have the business model of lets see how long we can keep these games on our shelves - these older games probably dont even have a 10 percent chance to get sold over the year at the prices they charge


What store did you find it in? I remember there being a store near my house I used to go to that sold everything down to atari games. Though I haven't found a good place to even buy ps1 games let alone snes(aside from say ebay or amazon).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2009)

in houston we have a chain called Games Plus, they have movies as well, i get some anime from them, but they also have games to at least sega master system and some of ataris older systems; theres also a store called game n trade but looks like at least 2 of the locations went out of buisness; and in north carolina players choice sells this type of stuff

but truth be told you rarely luck out at these places, you usually just end up picking one or two games a year that you get for a fair prices 

although i did get Megaman Legends 2 for 9.99 a couple of months ago at one of these places


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeeeeeuh

Played like 4 hours of Lost Odyssey this weekend.  Thats enough JRPG for another few months for me.  Finished up the Old Mansion and went through some Cave in disk two.  Stopped when I got to some village with fucked up shit going on because, of course, I can't progress without helping the town out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Got Tales of the Abyss now.
> 
> Another character cast with Yuri Lowenthal, he is a decent voice actor, but he doesn't know how to do different voices, so all I hear is Sasuke.
> 
> ...


 I've had Tales of the Abyss for months now, but I have never gotten very far into it.

Until now. I just recently started playing this again (this is my third attempt) and finally got over the wall that was the first 30 minutes of the game--don't ask why.

Now I'm back home in the castle and about to head off to be the ambassador of peace or some shit. I'm thinking about quitting my job and just playing the game.

Maybe after that I'll join the army IRL and get myself killed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 3, 2009)

i need to finish up/progress in blue dragon, then id like to play lost odyssey


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 4, 2009)

Onto disk 3 in LO.  This could be the first JRPG I have ever played to completion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

You haven't completed any other JRPGs?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You haven't completed any other JRPGs?


Sounds ridiculous even to me, but I really can't think of any I may have completed from beginning to end.  I got to the last dungeon on FF8, last disk of FF7, half way through Tales of Symphonia, half way through FF10, and played pieces here and there of many others.  I eventually just hit some point in these games where the game decides I haven't spent enough time grinding and it sends an impossible boss fight my way.

LO is pretty anti grind as far as JRPGs go, so I can actually progress (so far).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 4, 2009)

yea i noticed your LO progess was kind of slow , youve been on 235 for a while

but on good news, i have not missed any missable achievements, items or enemies in Blue Dragon so i am still on pace for 1000 on one run through, as this is a game i probably couldnt play more than once every few years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

I have never encountered an instance (other than FFV's last boss for some reason) where I couldn't beat it with my current levels. That's not including secret/optional bosses of course.

Maybe you're doing it wrong? Or maybe, maybe I'm just doing it so, so right.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Sounds ridiculous even to me, but I really can't think of any I may have completed from beginning to end.  I got to the last dungeon on FF8, last disk of FF7, half way through Tales of Symphonia, half way through FF10, and played pieces here and there of many others.  I eventually just hit some point in these games where the game decides I haven't spent enough time grinding and it sends an impossible boss fight my way.
> 
> LO is pretty anti grind as far as JRPGs go, so I can actually progress (so far).



I rarely grind levels on JRPGs. The last game I did any serious level grinding on was Disgaea DS when I was playing threw Etna Mode where the enemies where level 380 and my top two characters where just under level 110.

Most of the time, if you fight most of your battles and don't run away very often you'll be at a sufficiently high level when you get to the Bosses. Naturally Nippon Ichi Software games are the exception, but they have a lot of mechanics in place to streamline the level grinding process.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

90% of the stuff in Disgaea is optional though.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 4, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i noticed your LO progess was kind of slow , youve been on 235 for a while
> 
> but on good news, i have not missed any missable achievements, items or enemies in Blue Dragon so i am still on pace for 1000 on one run through, as this is a game i probably couldnt play more than once every few years


How is blue dragon? It looked interesting and I like the DQ games. 

Lost odyssey was pretty good on grinding. Since it kept you from staying in one place for too long(since after a few levels you started getting really low exp)


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Sounds ridiculous even to me, but I really can't think of any I may have completed from beginning to end.  I got to the last dungeon on FF8, last disk of FF7, half way through Tales of Symphonia, half way through FF10, and played pieces here and there of many others.  I eventually just hit some point in these games where the game decides I haven't spent enough time grinding and it sends an impossible boss fight my way.
> 
> LO is pretty anti grind as far as JRPGs go, so I can actually progress (so far).



I know how you feel about Tales of Symphonia at least. The first time I played that game I was seriously under leveled, it was pathetic. It took me seven tries to beat the final boss, since I was about thirty levels below where I needed to be.

Thank god for the GRADE system, otherwise I never would have been able to replay it.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have never encountered an instance (other than FFV's last boss for some reason) where I couldn't beat it with my current levels. That's not including secret/optional bosses of course.
> 
> Maybe you're doing it wrong? Or maybe, maybe I'm just doing it so, so right.


I'm sure I am doing something wrong, but even still I would say it would be the fault of the games more than me.  I've played my fair share of them and apparently they still haven't taught me what I needed to know to succeed.

That or I have a JRPG learning disability.


strongarm85 said:


> I rarely grind levels on JRPGs. The last game I did any serious level grinding on was Disgaea DS when I was playing threw Etna Mode where the enemies where level 380 and my top two characters where just under level 110.
> 
> Most of the time, if you fight most of your battles and don't run away very often you'll be at a sufficiently high level when you get to the Bosses. Naturally Nippon Ichi Software games are the exception, but they have a lot of mechanics in place to streamline the level grinding process.


Never played any of those games.  Haven't really gotten into any turn based strategy RPGs.


Marina said:


> I know how you feel about Tales of Symphonia at least. The first time I played that game I was seriously under leveled, it was pathetic. It took me seven tries to beat the final boss, since I was about thirty levels below where I needed to be.
> 
> Thank god for the GRADE system, otherwise I never would have been able to replay it.


I got stuck soo many times on Symphonia, but since it was the only decent RPG on the system I didn't have much of a choice until I decided it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 4, 2009)

i have to disagree with strong, on most rpg you have to grind at some points in the game, although its usually under five; but then on great like Unlimited Saga, you get to the finally boss are underleveled and then you saved in a place where you cant go back and grind 

@botzu, theres two ways to look at blue dragon - a game, a game with achievements; you see on most rpgs the achievements are so ridiculous you end up not caring and just playing through the game, but for the most part blue dragon has fairly reasonable achievements, but they take a long time to get, and you might miss some of them if you are not careful; so this meticulous approach you take takes away some of the enjoyment

additionally, personally i feel that the protagonist are just too young, i have no problem with teens, but the blue dragon characters are basically kids and that kind of takes away from the game - playing as a 12 yr old

but overall its a fairly good classical style rpg, turn based, decent story, good graphics, side quests galore, i mean if you are an rpg fan i recommend it


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I got stuck soo many times on Symphonia, but since it was the only decent RPG on the system I didn't have much of a choice until I decided it just wasn't worth it.



God, the gamecube game collection was pitiful 

I think the only games I played on it were Mario Kart, Fire Emblem and Tales of Symphonia.

Where did you quit on ToS, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Nakor (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm playing LO too, though I just started. Seems enjoyable so far. 

The only times I've ever had to grind was when I'm trying to beat an optional boss. Or for disgaea if I upgraded my character class and have to grind him back up to the level the others are at.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 4, 2009)

Marina said:


> God, the gamecube game collection was pitiful
> 
> I think the only games I played on it were Mario Kart, Fire Emblem and Tales of Symphonia.
> 
> Where did you quit on ToS, just out of curiosity?


I really have no clue what was going on in my game at the time, but it had to be at least 20 hours in.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 4, 2009)

Uh, the gamecube is actually a great system, better than both the wii and xbox original, its successor and contemporary. Obviously nothing is better than the ps2.

Good Games for the Gamecube:
Tales of Symphonia
Skies of Acradia Legend
Phantasy star online 1 and 2/+/3
Resident Remake
Resident Evil 0
Original RE 4
Metriod Prime
Echoes
Twilight Princess
Windwaker
Zelda Collection
Masterquest
Lost Kingdoms
Pikimin 1/2
Evolution Worlds
baiten kaitos
bk origins
cubivore
fire emblem
harvest moon 3 games
metal gear twin snakes
paper mario thousand year door
super mario sunshine
four swords

o wait, theres more
gameboy player
- so you can basically play any gameboy game through advanced on your tv, including the original gameboy

the gamecube and dreamcast are vastly undderrated


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I'm sure I am doing something wrong, but even still I would say it would be the fault of the games more than me.  I've played my fair share of them and apparently they still haven't taught me what I needed to know to succeed.
> 
> That or I have a JRPG learning disability.



The general formula for success is pretty straightforward.

First, make liberal use of abilities once you have them. The attack option should really only be used if you've got nothing else to work with, or if the enemy is weakened enough that an ordinary attack would finish them it off without soaking up more of your MP.

Second, since your using your abilities, try not to waist your items unless your going to loose if you don't use them. If your playing Final Fantasy you'll usually get a few Elixers threw out the game that completely heal your HP and MP. You'll usually get about 20 of them the whole game. Most of the time I might use one or two in the game on a boss fight if things are really not going my way. But rest assured when I make it to the final boss, or an optional boss that's harder than the final boss, then I'll make use of them.

Third, since your not using items as much you'll have more money to buy the best equipment in the game for the part that your at. Having good equipment is essential and is every bit as important as leveling up.

Those three are the most important things to do in a JRPG to guarantee success. 

Using your abilities well means that you'll cause more damage to your enemies and kill them before they can seriously hurt you.

If you keep yourself from taking unnecessary damage than your less likely to use items, which cost you money.

And finally, if you have more money, you can buy the best equipment available which will make your characters stronger so that attacks and abilities do more damage and in turn you'll take less damage.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never played any of those games.  Haven't really gotten into any turn based strategy RPGs.




If that's the case than the Disgaea series is the best place to start. The mechanics are simple, but allow for some complex things to happen which is where the strategy comes in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2009)

I always would save all my Elixers and Megalixers for something. What, I didn't know.

I ended every game without using 90% of them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2009)

i dont think i every used more than like 3 mega elixirs among all the ff games ive ever played


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2009)

I think I used a few once in FFV after having a stockpile and figured "I never use these things, anyway".

I was too lazy to head to a town and had no tents.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2009)

i always stock piled them thinking i would need them for some super boss battle , but never used them thinking i would need them more for the next enemy, and then in the end the final boss is rarely ever worth it
besides on x, 6, 2 i always had one character who was so whoop ass he could wipe out anything single handedly 
my tidus was crazy i think around 60,000 plus hp, max damage, hell in x i even had waka at around 30000 hp


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2009)

the moon laser achievement is ridiculous in blue dragon


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 6, 2009)

FFXII was the only game to ever make me use Mega-elixirs for real. Granted, it was the hardest optional boss but still.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've had Tales of the Abyss for months now, but I have never gotten very far into it.
> 
> Until now. I just recently started playing this again (this is my third attempt) and finally got over the wall that was the first 30 minutes of the game--don't ask why.
> 
> ...



Really dislike the game that much? 



> Good Games for the Gamecube:


Gotcha Force. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i always stock piled them thinking i would need them for some super boss battle , but never used them thinking i would need them more for the next enemy, and then in the end the final boss is rarely ever worth it
> besides on x, 6, 2 i always had one character who was so whoop ass he could wipe out anything single handedly
> my tidus was crazy i think around 60,000 plus hp, max damage, hell in x i even had waka at around 30000 hp


 Yeah, I did the same thing. You're always like "what if?" even though you know that in Final Fantasy, final bosses are easy. But you still have that "what if".

In FFVI any one character could solo the game. 


Sephiroth said:


> Really dislike the game that much?
> 
> 
> Gotcha Force. pek


 I don't dislike it that much. I just stopped playing it again though after I got out of the old factory. I don't know, I just can't get that into this game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2009)

ive actually thought about getting gotcha force, but its always pricey at gamestop


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2009)

If you do get it, be warned it has horrendous voice acting, aside from that great game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2009)

opinion noted.

btw has anyone here played virtua quest, thats another game that i have been tempted to get a couple of times but never do.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2009)

well i have finally bested the perfect moon lasers, so a perfect 1000 is now just a straight shot to the end

just heads up tip to those who play BD in the future, on the moon laser game the lasers have a pattern, i daresay without this pattern the second stage would be nigh impossible


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2009)

Big Persona news 
2006

a remake of the original is hitting the psp and psn in the same day, with the retail version including a disc soundtrack

so those of you too cheap to fork out cash for the original ps1 version, catch a break


----------



## Botzu (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I don't really know if this should go here but does anyone know if pre-ordering muramasa from amazon gets you the art scroll? XD thanks if anyone knows~.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Argh...just finished mass effect, gem of a game, to bad theres no option to become a space pirate, also for people who don't mind playing old games, i resently finished fallout 2, that games was years ahead of its time...argh


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Well I don't really know if this should go here but does anyone know if pre-ordering muramasa from amazon gets you the art scroll? XD thanks if anyone knows~.



whats muramasa?

looks like ill be rapping blue dragon up within the week, i prolly play killzone 2 next, then some rpg


----------



## Botzu (Aug 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> whats muramasa?
> 
> looks like ill be rapping blue dragon up within the week, i prolly play killzone 2 next, then some rpg


muramasa is an action rpg coming out next month for the wii. Its by the same group that did odins sphere and looks like it plays somewhat similarly. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yoP1YXiKRY[/YOUTUBE]
The artwork looks beautiful and the gameplay looks fast paced.*drool*
The art scroll thing in question is this:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2009)

nice , ill be getting that, by the way let me know what you figure out about the art scroll id like to get my hands on that


----------



## Botzu (Aug 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> nice , ill be getting that, by the way let me know what you figure out about the art scroll id like to get my hands on that


So far I know gamestop and affiliates(aka eb games etc) are the only one that have confirmed that they will be offering one. I think amazon's pre order bonus might be that it is a little cheaper. Though amazon might come around and say that they will be giving it out too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2009)

what is it made out of, is just cheap paper or something more durable
and imo the two middle girls look the best


----------



## Mr Clean (Aug 14, 2009)

One thing I don't get. This is a general RPG thread, yet you discuss solely JRPG. And JRPG isn't really RPG, since in REAL games of that genre, you create your own character, you pick plot and quest related choices for it and direct the plot according to your own will, while in the majority of JRPG the plot is completely linear, you don't create the protagonist PC and therefore cannot relate to them (And usually the PC is just a generic pretty boy too, you can't choose it to be otherwise,) and the only connection those games have with the term "role playing" is the turn-based combat system.

So my point is - Planescape: Torment, friend, do you play it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> One thing I don't get. This is a general RPG thread, yet you discuss solely JRPG. And JRPG isn't really RPG, since in REAL games of that genre, you create your own character, you pick plot and quest related choices for it and direct the plot according to your own will, while in the majority of JRPG the plot is completely linear, you don't create the protagonist PC and therefore cannot relate to them (And usually the PC is just a generic pretty boy too, you can't choose it to be otherwise,) and the only connection those games have with the term "role playing" is the turn-based combat system.



I think Fallout 3, Mass Effect, and Oblivion are the only western rpgs you will find here dicussed really.

Jrpgs are just more entertaining, and have better overarching plots usually. I have related to plenty of JRPG protagonist, it just varies from game to game. Having a precreated character, and playing that character through a story, is still role-playing, whether you created him or not. Gameplay wise, they take many rules from role-playing systems, so they are infact still role-playing games.

When it comes to player created characters, one aspect is lost, characterization.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what is it made out of, is just cheap paper or something more durable
> and imo the two middle girls look the best


Haha xD me too. I don't really know anything about the material that the art is done on. I would hope it was done on something durable but I can't say for sure that is the case.

As for "Real rpgs" I just finished installing oblivion 4 this morning(does that count?). I haven't gotten a chance to play it yet though. I was also looking into picking up the witcher. Does anyone know if The Witcher is good? If I got it should I go for the enchanced edition or regular?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Haha xD me too. I don't really know anything about the material that the art is done on. I would hope it was done on something durable but I can't say for sure that is the case.
> 
> As for "Real rpgs" I just finished installing oblivion 4 this morning(does that count?). I haven't gotten a chance to play it yet though. I was also looking into picking up the witcher. Does anyone know if The Witcher is good? If I got it should I go for the enchanced edition or regular?


Unless there is a serious price difference, go for the enhanced edition.  Or buy the regular and pirate the enhanced


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> One thing I don't get. This is a general RPG thread, yet you discuss solely JRPG. And JRPG isn't really RPG, since in REAL games of that genre, you create your own character, you pick plot and quest related choices for it and direct the plot according to your own will, while in the majority of JRPG the plot is completely linear, you don't create the protagonist PC and therefore cannot relate to them (And usually the PC is just a generic pretty boy too, you can't choose it to be otherwise,) and the only connection those games have with the term "role playing" is the turn-based combat system.
> 
> So my point is - Planescape: Torment, friend, do you play it?


 I haven't met that many RPG snobs before. Congratulations for bringing something new and refreshing to our humble wannabe RPG thread. 

I only play games that I find enjoyable. So, no, I haven't played it. 

In the majority of "true" RPGs the stroy is also linear, sometimes with different linear paths you can take giving the illusion of freedom. They just mask it with a few options that make you feel like you're in control. Ultimately, you're not in control. You go wherever the fuck the programmers wanted you to go. 

If you want to play a "real" RPG go play Dungeons and Dragons and write a story for it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2009)

lol crazy being the voice of reason, we talk about the games we want to talk about, nobody is preventing you from bringing up something else, but frankly speaking western rpgs are generally outnumbered, and in general rpg fans favor jrpgs

but fallout 3 has been discussed here, mass effect, KOTOR, etc. , if you want to discuss something then just say hey man anybody played this or whats your opinion on game x

but moving aside, i might go by a couple of gamestops today ill ask the dudes working there if they know whats its made from, although i must say i have another little rpg on my radar first


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> One thing I don't get. This is a general RPG thread, yet you discuss solely JRPG. And JRPG isn't really RPG, since in REAL games of that genre, you create your own character, you pick plot and quest related choices for it and direct the plot according to your own will, while in the majority of JRPG the plot is completely linear, you don't create the protagonist PC and therefore cannot relate to them (And usually the PC is just a generic pretty boy too, you can't choose it to be otherwise,) and the only connection those games have with the term "role playing" is the turn-based combat system.
> 
> So my point is - Planescape: Torment, friend, do you play it?



Not many people seem to play PC games here so the majority of WRPGs aren't going to get played.

I'm playing Baldur's Gate 2 at the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

The last good PC RPG I played was Ultima IX for fuck's sake. That was years ago.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Not many people seem to play PC games here so the majority of WRPGs aren't going to get played.
> 
> I'm playing Baldur's Gate 2 at the moment.



id say this is spot on, i havent played a pc game since diablo 2, and before that king's quest 5 i believe; since about ps1/2/snes/64 generations the players of consoles have gone up and pcs down, and there just arent that many worthy while wrpgs outside of a big few to mention


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

^Half the JRPGs played in this thread aren't worth playing either ;3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

That's like shooting fish in a barrel. Half of all video games ever made and/or mentioned in the NFGD aren't worth playing.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's like shooting fish in a barrel. Half of all video games ever made and/or mentioned in the NFGD aren't worth playing.


Yea yea.  I'm just here to play the role of PC game defender.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's like shooting fish in a barrel. Half of all video games ever made and/or mentioned in the NFGD aren't worth playing.



More like 75%.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yea yea. I'm just here to play the role of PC game defender.


 But there are even less good PC games! 


Sephiroth said:


> More like 75%.


 Yeah, I try not to stop and think about how many shitty Barbie games and shit there are. It's mind-boggling.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But there are even less good PC games!


No! It is not true!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2009)

i can count the good pc games on my hands
fallout 1
fallout 2
system shock 1
system shock 2
diablo
diablo 2
Oregon Trail - this is just a beast mode game 
Number munchers - ah a classic

but in all seriousness, i personally dont like pc games because 
a. i have to play them on the pc
b. the box are not very aesthetically pleasing for a collector, the just dont look good sitting on my shelves


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i can count the good pc games on my hands
> fallout 1
> fallout 2
> system shock 1
> ...


Anyone can make a bullshit list of "the only good games" for any system.  Stupid discussion anyways.

IVE BEEN PLAYING OBLIVION WHAT HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN PLAYIN


----------



## blackbird (Aug 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm playing Baldur's Gate 2 at the moment.



Me too. One of the best RPGs of all time.  

Bioware is arguably the best RPG developer out there, even counting the time before Square jumped the shark. Looking forward to Dragon Age.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been playing Tales of the Abyss.

I sure am glad I got over the 15 minute Engeve hump that stumped me twice in a row. It's a nice game. I'm not too fond of the skills in this one though; nothing really good for killin' like in Phantasia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2009)

Anything by Blizzard is a good pc game, everything else is meh.

Most of the great pc games out there are freeware, and not the actual games by paid developers.

PC does benefit from emulation and ports, but that doesn't count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

WoW isn't good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 14, 2009)

Valve makes nothing but fire and Obsidian is pretty good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> WoW isn't good.



You just hate mmorpgs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

Not my fault they all suck.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Anyone can make a bullshit list of "the only good games" for any system.  Stupid discussion anyways.
> 
> IVE BEEN PLAYING OBLIVION WHAT HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN PLAYIN



i see you missed the line when i said in all seriousness , hence pointing out it was made as a joke

but im still playing blue dragon, and then some GT 5 prologue


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i see you missed the line when i said in all seriousness , hence pointing out it was made as a joke
> 
> but im still playing blue dragon, and then some GT 5 prologue


Yeah I got a whiff of slight PC negativity and basically went blind with rage. ;3

FUCK I'm sick of being a Vampire, but I will miss the speed and acrobatics if I get the cure


----------



## S (Aug 16, 2009)

I just started playing Xenogears again...my favorite rpg of all time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 17, 2009)

I hear these are more beat em ups, but most of the people here have decent tastes and im thinking of buying these games; so do we have any opinions, or should i say has anyone played either Crimson Sea or Crimson Tears. At least visually they look pretty good.


----------



## Innerhype (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sure it's been brought up already but *Legend of Dragoon *was awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't like it because of the timed battle system. I hate timed battle systems in RPGs.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't like it because of the timed battle system. I hate timed battle systems in RPGs.


me too~ I can take games with a little bit of timed battle like lost odyssey. Games like shadow hearts and legend of dragoon though on the other hand just frustrate me. Where you have to time something just about every time you attack and if you miss the timing you miss the attack completely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, they really punish you with it in those games. Especially Shadow Hearts (I managed to beat the first one, but didn't even bother playing the others).

Light usage of it, like in some of the older SNES games where if you time it you can sometimes get a critical, is alright. I just don't go for the criticals. But games that basically require it...


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 17, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Anyone can make a bullshit list of "the only good games" for any system.  Stupid discussion anyways.
> 
> IVE BEEN PLAYING OBLIVION WHAT HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN PLAYIN



Morrowind


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 17, 2009)

what kind of system does Legend have? What do you mean by timed attack system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Where you have to press a certain button at the right time or you're fucked. I think with Dragoon the specials were all button sequences you had to hit in on a timer, but it could've been the regular attacks, too, I can't recall.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 17, 2009)

Can yall recommend me some good ps2 rpgs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Can yall recommend me some good ps2 rpgs?


 I'll try some that others probably won't recommend:

Mana Khemia
Atelier Iris
Stella Deus
Valkyrie Profile II
Grandia II
Grandia Xtreme
Grandia III
Suikoden Tactics
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
X-Men Legends I and II
Radiata Stories

Not because they're bad, but because they aren't Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts (which sucks anyway).


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 17, 2009)

Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2
Valkyrie Profile 2


----------



## Stalin (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll try some that others probably won't recommend:
> 
> Mana Khemia
> Atelier Iris
> ...


I was meaning alternative rpgs like those anyway. I already played marvel ultimate alliance and like it.
 Does any of those contain pain in the ass grinding?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

Not really, although there is a lot of grinding to be done in both VP2 and the Grandia games--all optional. Grandia Xtreme is only enjoyed if you like running around killing shit in dungeons and love the Grandia series; it has a very weak story and most people hate it.

Stella Deus has some of the worst VA ever made, but it has a very compelling (I think) item creation system. That and Suikoden Tactics are SRPGs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2009)

Star Ocean 3 was good, if you can forgive the plot twist.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 17, 2009)

> Can yall recommend me some good ps2 rpgs?


odins sphere
atelier iris 2(my favorite of the atelier series)
rogue galaxy
tales of abyss


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2009)

ugh marvel ultimate alliance  - the only marvel games i feel are worth anything are Marvel vs Capcom 1 and 2


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where you have to press a certain button at the right time or you're fucked. I think with Dragoon the specials were all button sequences you had to hit in on a timer, but it could've been the regular attacks, too, I can't recall.



I think it was with regular attacks as well as when you are in your Dragoon form.

I loved that game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

The best "Capcom vs" game is Capcom VS SNK 2


----------



## Botzu (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys just a quick question~ How much do you think I would get if I traded in my gamecube at gamestop? I was going to go in tomorrow and see if I could pick up a used psp and some rpgs. Though to keep it real with the rpg discussion I will also add in: what are some good rpgs for psp? ;D


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2009)

^honestly i think they probably wont take it, if they do you will get maybe 5 dollars if you are lucky, your best bet is ebay but i still dont think you can get more than maybe 25 bucks if you are lucky

obviously you should get lenneth which is a port/update of the original valkryie profile
and i hear Jeanne d arc is good
castlevania rondo of blood - has a psp version of symphony of the night
some of those atlus games like jewel summoner, riveria
etc. psp is pretty good with rpgs


----------



## Botzu (Aug 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^honestly i think they probably wont take it, if they do you will get maybe 5 dollars if you are lucky, your best bet is ebay but i still dont think you can get more than maybe 25 bucks if you are lucky
> 
> obviously you should get lenneth which is a port/update of the original valkryie profile
> and i hear Jeanne d arc is good
> ...


That's really disappointing to hear. I guess I will use ebay or amazon then. 
I know I was definitely going to get one of the monster hunters. Though I will have to look for a few rpgs to pick up with it.


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm about to play Odin Sphere for the first time today, after leaving it gathering dust on my shelf for more than a year. I've played Vanillaware's Grimgrimoire, although I haven't had the motivation to get back to it. For those of you who've played it, is Odin Sphere's gameplay similar to Grimgrimoire? And what should I expect from it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ugh marvel ultimate alliance - the only marvel games i feel are worth anything are Marvel vs Capcom 1 and 2


 You don't like them?  They are pretty nice games, really. Decent action, decent RPG elements. Are you sure you are an RPG fan? 


Nakor said:


> I think it was with regular attacks as well as when you are in your Dragoon form.
> 
> I loved that game.


 


Botzu said:


> That's really disappointing to hear. I guess I will use ebay or amazon then.
> I know I was definitely going to get one of the monster hunters. Though I will have to look for a few rpgs to pick up with it.


 For the PSP? I'd also go with Lenneth. I don't have a PSP though, so I'm no help with anything else.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 18, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I'm about to play Odin Sphere for the first time today, after leaving it gathering dust on my shelf for more than a year. I've played Vanillaware's Grimgrimoire, although I haven't had the motivation to get back to it. For those of you who've played it, is Odin Sphere's gameplay similar to Grimgrimoire? And what should I expect from it?


From what I have seen of grimgrimoire the graphics looks exactly the same. The gameplay on the other hand is totally different. In a way you can think of it like a megaman game. Where you rush through levels full of monsters and then fight a boss at the end of each stage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't like them?  They are pretty nice games, really. Decent action, decent RPG elements. Are you sure you are an RPG fan?
> 
> 
> 
> For the PSP? I'd also go with Lenneth. I don't have a PSP though, so I'm no help with anything else.



i guess it might just be cause ive never really liked comics/ or comic characters in general, marvel included 
i mean spiderman is okay only when hes fantastic or black spiderman, carnage of course, and a handful of xmen like wolverine and magneto kick ass, but otherwise it doesnt appeal to me

besides isnt marvel alliance that shitty game that had the commercial that made it look like your were gonna be able to use a ton of characters and then you can use like maybe 15ish


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a ton of characters compared to most games of the genre. 

Not to mention most of the characters sucked.

Still, it's a action/RPG/hack-n-slash game of goodness.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2009)

haha based on your comments i assume i hit the mark, i mean i personally dont mind hack and slash, but outside of j hack and slashes i dont really play any, i think the last non j h&srpg i played was gauntlet on the 64

but i mean to each his own i guess

and on a non rpg note - GT 5 prologue is the hardest and crappiest of the gt games, what a let down, you cant even do the time trial for pole position, hell the fifth race on C class which is easy is already hard as balls


----------



## Botzu (Aug 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> haha based on your comments i assume i hit the mark, i mean i personally dont mind hack and slash, but outside of j hack and slashes i dont really play any, i think the last non j h&srpg i played was gauntlet on the 64
> 
> but i mean to each his own i guess
> 
> and on a non rpg note - GT 5 prologue is the hardest and crappiest of the gt games, what a let down, you cant even do the time trial for pole position, hell the fifth race on C class which is easy is already hard as balls


I always wanted to play the gauntlet series :X. I think it is the only game of its type I have seen in an arcade. 

Also  yay I got a psp for $77 like new condition from amazon*. woo! I will have to scour the bargin bin somewhere for some cheap rpgs tomorrow.
or maybe just mod it hu hu hu


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2009)

wow good deal, i have occasionally profited from amazon as well

well im nearing the end on blue dragon, i just beat all optional bosses, and have maxed all classes, so basically the only real hassle left is the 100 monster fights and level 99 for characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

77 bucks?!?! BUY ME ONE! I'LL PAY YOU BACK!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Star Ocean 3 was good, if you can forgive the plot twist.



I wonder why people hate the plot twist so much, it was okay for me. 



The Cheat said:


> Can yall recommend me some good ps2 rpgs?



.hack series, if you have money to spare.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't see anything wrong with it myself. People are just babies.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder why people hate the plot twist so much, it was okay for me.



But it means fictional story was fictional


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2009)

@botzu which version did you get


----------



## Botzu (Aug 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @botzu which version did you get


psp 1000 xD I heard it was easiet to mod a 1000 series over the others


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2009)

Now go cut your battery up botzu.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 20, 2009)

thats about fair, the good thing about that model is you can home brew, but it has its downside as well


----------



## Botzu (Aug 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats about fair, the good thing about that model is you can home brew, but it has its downside as well


Do you mean the differences between a 1000 and other versions or with a 1000 and a home brew 1000?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2009)

no im saying that any of the 1000 models as far as i know can be altered for homebrewing; one of the major downsides i think though is that the 1000 model is not compatible with the a cable that was released that allows you to hook your psp up to your tv.

whats that youtube video about, looks interesting.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 21, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no im saying that any of the 1000 models as far as i know can be altered for homebrewing; one of the major downsides i think though is that the 1000 model is not compatible with the a cable that was released that allows you to hook your psp up to your tv.
> 
> whats that youtube video about, looks interesting.


Oh okay, playing on the tv would probably be pretty fun but I wasn't really planning on ever setting something like that up. I read about some of the differences online such as battery length/weight and screen size etc but I don't think its that big of a deal to me.

Also the youtube video is about a manga I have been reading called mirai nikki. That is if you were talking about the youtube video in my sig ;P. Here is the NF thread for it.  Naruto Poetry Slam FC


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2009)

ah i see

i personally hate handhelds so anytime there is a chance to play their games on a tv i take the adavantage, but i actuallly think a lot of people think due to the homebrewing the psp1000 is actually the best system, but i will say this i prefer the psp over the ds; i dont need something retarded like touch screen to play rpgs, i want one decent size screen and not two mini screens, i prefer the psp disc to those ds cartridges that are easy to lose, not to mention those cases suck, i feel im going to break the ds game everytime i try to get it out, gamewise i guess its a draw imo, they both have their highlights, but its also easier to get more versatility out the psp regarding other functions


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder why people hate the plot twist so much, it was okay for me.



It ruined the importance of the previous Star Ocean games, which were better games anyway.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 21, 2009)

Which bring up the question, *HOW?*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2009)

just heads up, if anybody puts up the star ocean to 3, spoiler tag it, i havent played that one yet


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2009)

EDWARD CULLEN DILDO.

just saw this right after i left this site, not that anyone cares, but magna carta 2 was released in japan, although sales are not strong, hopefully it hits US shores soon

well only two achievements left in blue dragon - monster collection - 16 left, item collection 24; but i have to say once you level up your characters to get the earlier achievements you are essentially a god and can cakewalk through the last dungeon, hell most of the bosses later on didnt even get a single hit off before i killed them; and if you know how to kill the optional bosses gold mecha and king poo, they are not that difficult either i beat them with my highest character at 63, lowest 56

update: 1000/1000 blue dragon!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 23, 2009)

i want to say ive pointed this out before, but new vandal hearts for the ps3 and 360 coming out, the site has screenshots as well


----------



## Botzu (Aug 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> You should already know the answer.
> 
> i want to say ive pointed this out before, but new vandal hearts for the ps3 and 360 coming out, the site has screenshots as well


I have never played any of the vandal hearts games. Are the previous games good?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 23, 2009)

there good strategy rpgs ala something like disgaea, plus from what i recall they have some nice gratuitous blood sprays


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Ugh, I'm trying to get through Eternal Sonata, but stupid bullshit keeps on happening that's stopping the story from progressing.

I'm at the part where they randomly fall into a mirror.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It ruined the importance of the previous Star Ocean games, which were better games anyway.



How are their importance ruined?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Ugh, I'm trying to get through Eternal Sonata, but stupid bullshit keeps on happening that's stopping the story from progressing.
> 
> I'm at the part where they randomly fall into a mirror.



Lol the cinema's in that game are far, far, far to long.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 23, 2009)

i was going to start that, but after blue dragon im going to try a nice simple fps like killzone


----------



## Sindri (Aug 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol the cinema's in that game are far, far, far to long.



Yeah and the ending just takes the piss, still i thought it was an okay game.  I'm looking forward to the new Vandal Hearts i enjoyed the first two alot, even if the first one becomes really easy when/if you get Ash to Vanderlier.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 24, 2009)

I will have to try vandel hearts then it sounds pretty fun. Atm I am playing through radiata stories on the ps2. Its pretty meh so far and I wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 24, 2009)

Just started playing _Star Ocean: Second Evolution_, and it's hilariously bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 24, 2009)

heads up botzu, vandal hearts one is easier to come by at around 20-30 ish on ebay, but vandal hearts 2 is a little more pricey, that is if you plan to go the legal route, unlike some others here

@ dream, i remeber this one guy i met in San Antonio whose goal was to get all 85 endings, i dont think i could play my favorite game that many times spread out over all time


----------



## Botzu (Aug 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> heads up botzu, vandal hearts one is easier to come by at around 20-30 ish on ebay, but vandal hearts 2 is a little more pricey, that is if you plan to go the legal route, unlike some others here
> 
> @ dream, i remeber this one guy i met in San Antonio whose goal was to get all 85 endings, i dont think i could play my favorite game that many times spread out over all time


Well you get like 5-8 endings everytime you play through I think. Also you can get to the very end of the game and reset everyones friendship level instead of playing through again from the start.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Just started playing _Star Ocean: Second Evolution_, and it's hilariously bad.



I kind of enjoyed that game back in the day.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 24, 2009)

I see, but still the guy was on like his 5 play through and he still didnt have them all. Plus unless its an achievement i never think it worth it to do the save play reset strategy. 

Speaking of which, has anyone here played the fallout 3 dlcs, im especially interested in broken steel.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol the cinema's in that game are far, far, far to long.



MGS4 long?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Xenosaga long?


----------



## Botzu (Aug 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Xenosaga long?


nothing is xenosaga long... except xenosaga.

I am dissapoint. I am 95% sure my psp is in my mailbox but the key for the mailbox isn't working.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Botzu said:


> nothing is xenosaga long... except xenosaga.
> 
> *I am dissapoint.* I am 95% sure my psp is in my mailbox but the key for the mailbox isn't working.




classic line although unintentional , but something about personifying yourself as disappointment really gets the message across

the only thing im awaiting in the mail is a text book


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 25, 2009)

Who is the female Samurai in your signature Botzu?

Or is that just a original character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2009)

its some one from that new Wii game that weve mentioned i believe


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2009)

She's form MuraMasa for the Wii.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 25, 2009)

^yea thats the one


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2009)

recieved my Mana Khemia 2 Collector's Artbook edition today 

its awesome it includes its own special package the includes the premium edition and the special artbook calender thats limited to 2000 pieces; its gonna look real good next to my mana khemia 1 premium box with figurine


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

So I went to go buy Persona 4 at my gamestop today, but they didn't have it.

That worries me. You guys think I'll find it at Wal Mart/Target/etc?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2009)

nah just check around a few more gamestop, you are not likely to find it new anymore in those stores, but ive seen plenty in gamestops; i imagine unless you live in some real hole you got at least 3 or 4 gamestops within reason

worse case you can get it for a resonable fee from amazon or ebay


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

Ugh, it looks like you were right. I just got done checking the local department stores, and I was shit out of luck. Hell, Target hardly even sells PS2 games anymore.....

Fuck........


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2009)

yea, i think maybe a few walmarts here still have a few games, but ps2 is now strictly Gamestop or Game speciality retailers territory 

but i mean its not hard to find it in condition from gamestop for price you would have been likely to pay more than anyway at a walmart - i think its around 25-30 now at gamestop

but dam you and your sig, now i have to go out and get a copy of Beck, it is so enticing


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn it, I can't order online, and there's only one gamestop that's relatively close to me, so I'm pretty much screwed....

(My sig is telling you to watch Beck. Do it now)

EDIT: Changed my custom title accordingly


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> She's form MuraMasa for the Wii.



I see, I saw her on the magazine cover. :ho


----------



## Botzu (Aug 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> recieved my Mana Khemia 2 Collector's Artbook edition today
> 
> its awesome it includes its own special package the includes the premium edition and the special artbook calender thats limited to 2000 pieces; its gonna look real good next to my mana khemia 1 premium box with figurine


:amazed nice, I loved mana khemia 1 and 2 looked really good.  

I just beat radiata stories. It wasn't good and it wasn't terrible. It was a game by the creators of star ocean and the battle style was somewhat like it. It also felt suikoden~ with 177 recruitable characters to fight between 2 factions of a war. The game failed in that none of the recruitable characters scaled. So all early recruitable units quickly became useless due to not being able to change their equipment and they had no new attacks/ability to learn. The game would probably have been 10 hours long if it wasn't for the monotony of recruiting decent characters.
./end rant


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2009)

i have raidata stories but i havent played it yet, that being said i love the aspect of that any recruitable characters

yea last time i missed out on the premium and it sold out , so i had to pay twice the price to get it


----------



## Botzu (Aug 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have raidata stories but i havent played it yet, that being said i love the aspect of that any recruitable characters
> 
> yea last time i missed out on the premium and it sold out , so i had to pay twice the price to get it


The other poor thing is you can't get them all on one playthrough and when you do a newgame plus you have to rerecruit them again.  so its impossible to have access to all characters at once.

I would love if older characters were actually still usable. Though they are stuck with the attacks that they have when you recruit them. So I have dozens of filler characters with skills such as "heal target for 20% of max hp" for his only skill which he can't upgrade. While my later recruits have "heal party for 70% of max hp" and 2-3 othre usefull skills. sigh @ filler characters. They also have like 50% of the stats at the same level and etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 29, 2009)

Botzu said:


> :amazed nice, I loved mana khemia 1 and 2 looked really good.
> 
> I just beat radiata stories. It wasn't good and it wasn't terrible. It was a game by the creators of star ocean and the battle style was somewhat like it. It also felt suikoden~ with 177 recruitable characters to fight between 2 factions of a war. The game failed in that none of the recruitable characters scaled. So all early recruitable units quickly became useless due to not being able to change their equipment and they had no new attacks/ability to learn. The game would probably have been 10 hours long if it wasn't for the monotony of recruiting decent characters.
> ./end rant



All you need to mutha fucken Ganz.

GANZ BREAKER!


----------



## Botzu (Aug 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> All you need to mutha fucken Ganz.
> 
> GANZ BREAKER!


I went the terrible human path because I didn't really like ridley enough to follow her. So i never saw ganz again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 29, 2009)

Botzu said:


> I went the terrible human path because I didn't really like ridley enough to follow her. So i never saw ganz again.



You took the human path?


Ganz is disappoint.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You took the human path?
> 
> 
> Ganz is dissapoint.


It was a bad idea.  i was nothing more than a puppet for the humans.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2009)

speaking of multiple playthroughs and unlockables, what do you guys think is the single hardest item/character/etc to unlock in a game.

My vote has to be for the Excaliber 2 in FF 9; you have to beat the game in 5 hours i believe. 

@botzu, hey as long as i have a group of my character, surrounded by chicks, i dont care how crappy they are , you gotta even out booty with skill 
ah i need to play the next suikoden


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Aug 29, 2009)

Since P3 Portable is coming out in Japan in November, there's a high chance that it will be released in the States. If it does, is anyone going to purchase it? It certainly gives me reason to get a PSP, although probably not immediately since I'm already distracted by my Nintendo DS and Xbox360. I am so looking forward to this game, and I want to play as the female protagonist because I'm a girl. The only downside is the pink menu. Red would fit with the Dark Hour more.

Edit: In response to Kira's question, I think Orpheus Telos is the hardest to unlock out of the games I have played.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> speaking of multiple playthroughs and unlockables, what do you guys think is the single hardest item/character/etc to unlock in a game.
> 
> My vote has to be for the Excaliber 2 in FF 9; you have to beat the game in 5 hours i believe.
> 
> ...


yes you definitely can surround yourself with chicks. I might actually replay the game and play through as non-human. It seems siding with the humans gives you a bad end. Though I am definitely going to beat a few of my psp games first. Jeanne d' arc here I come!


----------



## stardust (Aug 29, 2009)

99NineTails99 said:


> Since P3 Portable is coming out in Japan in November, there's a high chance that it will be released in the States. If it does, is anyone going to purchase it? It certainly gives me reason to get a PSP, although probably not immediately since I'm already distracted by my Nintendo DS and Xbox360. I am so looking forward to this game, and I want to play as the female protagonist because I'm a girl. The only downside is the pink menu. Red would fit with the Dark Hour more.



I will definitley buy it. Even though Atlus has already shook two P3 editions out of me. And that's the thing. Would it sell as well here? People have complained about buying two versions of P3, would people really buy another, even with the draw of playing as a female character? The only reason I'm really interested in it is because there are rumours about that the whole story may change if you play as a girl. Like, Minato had his whole problem with Ryouji/Aegis, apparently, if you play as the girl, it goes down a different route. I've only heard rumours, of course, but if that's the case, I'll definitley buy it.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Aug 29, 2009)

I only got the FES version, so I don't mind another remake. From the rumors I hear, I will definitely get it, even though I don't have a PSP yet. You actually have full control of your party members, so no more wasted turns with Mudo/Hama or Marin Karin. Actually I wonder, why is Atlus releasing so many remakes in such a short time? P3 is a good game, but is it that popular? Anyway, Japan better not keep this one to themselves.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 29, 2009)

im pretty sure it will be released here i think i already mentioned that earlier, i dont have any version yet but ill probably get both current versions and the psp one eventually


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm fine with just having FES, even though the Answer was balls


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2009)

id get all three strictly for collector's sake - i already have Persona, Persona 2 Innocent Sin, Persona 2 eternal punishment

but to in all likelihood i would prefer to play FES over the psp version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2009)

I didn't even finish P3, so I couldn't care less. 

Also, that Muramasa game for the Wii looks pretty nice. Too bad I'll never play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2009)

im thinking of picking up lost odyssey as my next game, killzone one is kinda boring relative to other fps so i might just drop that one


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 31, 2009)

i like the Lineage series


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 1, 2009)

dummy plug said:


> i like the Lineage series



never heard of it, is PC or Japan only?


----------



## Botzu (Sep 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> never heard of it, is PC or Japan only?


If he means lineage as in the mmorpg then its a japanese mmorpg. There probably is a lineage console game though he might be talking about.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 1, 2009)

ah pc and mmorpg are two things i dont like, although some of the newer mmorpgs look alrite


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 1, 2009)

Ys Seven is looking to come out real soon in Japan. Anyone going to "import"?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 2, 2009)

o i like the series, but im not really getting imports at this moment, but ill prolly start collecting imports in the future

YS ark of napishtim was good though imo


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> So I went to go buy Persona 4 at my gamestop today, but they didn't have it.
> 
> That worries me. You guys think I'll find it at Wal Mart/Target/etc?



have it, looks good but got bored of it =___=


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

Persona 4 > Persona 3.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 2, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Persona 4 > Persona 3.


Persona 3 was really good so I will have to break out my copy of persona 4 sometime later. What did they change in the sequel and are there any characters as comparably ridiculously awesome as junpei?

I just beat jeanne d' arc. I would give the game probably a 9/10. As the graphics/voice acting/gameplay were all really good. I have read the story before so it wasn't super surprising about a "certain characters relationship with a stake and fire" though they still put some good twists in there. definitely would recommend playing it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2009)

I liked the general story theme and fully satisfying ending of p3 more but p4 had definitely better gameplay and characters-social links. 


Rie Kugimiya as Rise-cchi is another plus of p4 i suppose...


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

I feel like P4 improved all the flaws that P3 had. The battle system, for one thing. Not being able to control the characters in P3 was a real headache, and I didn't really notice how annoying it was until I played P4's battle system. At least they're going to improve that in the PSP version. Fuuka was an atrocious person for 'mission control', with that voice she had. 'THERE ARE THREE MORE ENEMIES THERE ARE THREE MORE ENEMIES THERE ARE THREE MO-'. Urgh. Her voice was grating, and far too high pitched. P4's 'mission control' had a rather soothing voice, and kept you going. She didn't just have four separate battle lines, she had perhaps about four for every character. Her voice actor did a pretty good job.

I felt like the characters in P3 didn't care for each other at all. There was no connection, and the 'bond' that they all shared felt rather fake, even hollow. No substance at all. I disliked the majority of the characters, too. I think I only liked several characters, and one of those was Ekoda, someone you perhaps saw only several times in the game. The characters in P4 were a huge, huge improvement. They felt real, and I actually cared for them. Their bond of friendship felt a lot more real to me, and it was obvious that one couldn't live without the other. In P3's it was like, 'you can take it or leave it', and I didn't like that at all. 

Whilst I adored P3's story, I feel like it started to go downhill from the time Aegis was introduced. It started out fairly interesting, but after that point it turned into something far too silly. It had it's moments after that, of course, but for the most part, didn't continue appealing to me. P4's story stuck out to me straight away, and kept me fully enthralled all the way through. Even though the bait-and-switch culprits towards the end annoyed me, and the 'true end' culprit felt a bit tacked on, they're probably the only complaints that I have with P4.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 3, 2009)

Fuuka's japanese voice was so soft and pleasant that it didn't detract anything from the experience.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 3, 2009)

Recently picked up a bargain priced Chrono Trigger on the DS, God, I'd forgotten what a great game this is. The battle system still feels fresh and never feels like it is dragging like most turn-based RPGs, the story and character design are top-notch.

Best RPG on the DS, and it's a 15 year old game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2009)

i like chross better , but trigger is great , although i always felt the whole transition between the two were kind of half assed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm more of a DDS person


----------



## Botzu (Sep 3, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i like chross better , but trigger is great , although i always felt the whole transition between the two were kind of half assed


I didn't like cross :/ The whole thing about if you didn't play the characters for awhile and then went into a battle with they got a bunch of stat ups. Though they never got nearly as much stat points as those that were in your party for awhile. So unless you constantly switched characters you would end up with some characters that ,even though the same level as your main group, would have vastly lower stat points. Which sucked with like 80 playable characters

 I didn't like the battle system or the story that much either. As the whole changing the battle elements thing was whack and the only being able to use skills once per battle. The getting points to use skills was handled much better in games like skies of arcadia instead of with RNG attacks. Hated the lynx character and you had to play with him for a majority of the 2nd half of the game. The only plus was that he came with harle who was hawt.

./rant


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 3, 2009)

Are there any more news on Golden Sun 3 for the DS? I remember discovering it earlier this year, and haven't heard anything on it since. I got tired of the Pokemon and Final Fantasy series and decided to try something else. I'm glad that I found the Golden Sun series because it is one of the best on the GBA. I really enjoyed the unique gameplay, even though some of the puzzles drove me nuts. I really hope the development for the third installment is going well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2009)

other than it being released, no.

I love all that stuff in cross, my only problem is the whole 
*Spoiler*: __ 



chrono and co. died or something, i was like wtf


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

So I bought The World Ends with You. I really liked it at first, but then the battles with the stylus just starting getting more and more shitty so I gave up.

Damn you, stylus!


----------



## Botzu (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone gotten mana khemia 2 and played it? The game looks like it got fairly good reviews after it came out. I loved the first one so I will probably pick it up.



> So I bought The World Ends with You. I really liked it at first, but then the battles with the stylus just starting getting more and more shitty so I gave up.
> 
> Damn you, stylus!


I remember the stylus being pretty hard to use when I first started out, along with 2 screens. Though most of the pins fall along the same kind of use. Tapping the screen, making a slash or holding the stylus against the screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

I am planning on getting MK2, but not until I beat ToA. 

As for the stylus stuff, I found all the various moves too tedious. I mean, half the time they didn't work, then it goes up to the top screen and shit. Shit's confusing and difficult for no reason.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2009)

Botzu said:


> I didn't like cross :/ The whole thing about if you didn't play the characters for awhile and then went into a battle with they got a bunch of stat ups. Though they never got nearly as much stat points as those that were in your party for awhile. So unless you constantly switched characters you would end up with some characters that ,even though the same level as your main group, would have vastly lower stat points. Which sucked with like 80 playable characters
> 
> I didn't like the battle system or the story that much either. As the whole changing the battle elements thing was whack and the only being able to use skills once per battle. The getting points to use skills was handled much better in games like skies of arcadia instead of with RNG attacks. Hated the lynx character and you had to play with him for a majority of the 2nd half of the game. The only plus was that he came with harle who was hawt.
> 
> ./rant



Not to forget that those 50 characters a TON of them had little to no story to them, I was like WTF?! Really ruined it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2009)

^its not like more than half of the suikoden characters have anything to do with the story, hell even in ff 6 some of the characters have marginal importance at best; the whole point is that this allows people to custom with whom they want to fight, and arent stuck with the same 3 or 4 characters over a 40-70 hour game

- i think if thats something your are bitching about its kind of petty


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 5, 2009)

I absolutely love Radiata Stories.
I wrote a whole essay and everything.
Not one of the best RPGs, but certainly one of my favorites.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I bought The World Ends with You. I really liked it at first, but then the battles with the stylus just starting getting more and more shitty so I gave up.
> 
> Damn you, stylus!



It was tricky at first, but for me it got easier as the game progressed. I liked the story enough to stick through it. Using the stylus also adds some variety to the typical RPG. I don't think i'd want many more games to use the stylus like this for an RPG, but having one or two is OK with me.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nakor said:


> It was tricky at first, but for me it got easier as the game progressed. I liked the story enough to stick through it. Using the stylus also adds some variety to the typical RPG. I don't think i'd want many more games to use the stylus like this for an RPG, but having one or two is OK with me.


Its definitely easier to use then some other ds games.  elite beat agents come to mind.


----------



## Parsee (Sep 7, 2009)

I didnt mind all the characters in CC

Isn't it good enough that you can recruit the gravedigger luchadore? Who the hell cares if he gets all of a ten minute sidequest? Those that do get their own plots are quite well done. 

The characters that they actually try and develop turn out good in the end, so I think it balances out.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2009)

Magna Carta 2 is coming out soon, i really wanna get it. Love fun real time battle games. Has anyone play the first? Can anyone tell me if 2 is linked in any way?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2009)

ive mentioned this twice already but nobody seemed to care; magna carta 2 is actually magna carta 3 in terms of games, tears of blood or the ps2 release was actually 2, but was more of a spin off not a direct sequel. Magna Carta 2 is supposed to be a direct sequel to the Non US release of the original.

-i havent played the ps2 version yet, but its the artist who does war of genesis, so art wise its like 100 out of 10

was gone fishing for the weekend in north texas but i did pick few ecentric games
driving s emotion - squaresoft racing game, i hear a poor man's gran turismo
mad masestro - dun know , the characters look interesting enough to merit a purchase
finny the fish and the seven wonders - look kinda like river king

plus these 3 games were 2 bucks a pop

also got
Oni - the only other Console Bungie game, plus the character design is kind of based on GitS
Gungrave overdose - i dont remember if this is the good one, or if the original is the good one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Nakor said:


> It was tricky at first, but for me it got easier as the game progressed. I liked the story enough to stick through it. Using the stylus also adds some variety to the typical RPG. I don't think i'd want many more games to use the stylus like this for an RPG, but having one or two is OK with me.


It was okay with me at first, too, but then the longer I had to use it the more I hated it. I gave up about 2 hours in.



crazymtf said:


> Magna Carta 2 is coming out soon, i really wanna get it. Love fun real time battle games. Has anyone play the first? Can anyone tell me if 2 is linked in any way?


 But, Magna Carta sucked. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ive mentioned this twice already but nobody seemed to care; magna carta 2 is actually magna carta 3 in terms of games, tears of blood or the ps2 release was actually 2, but was more of a spin off not a direct sequel. Magna Carta 2 is supposed to be a direct sequel to the Non US release of the original.
> 
> -i havent played the ps2 version yet, but its the artist who does war of genesis, so art wise its like 100 out of 10
> 
> ...


 Them ain't RPGs. 

But MUA2 is. I'm gonna get that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2009)

MC2 isn't anything like 1.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Diablo 1>Diablo 2>ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Titan Quest sucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> MC2 isn't anything like 1.


 I wouldn't trust it. 


Starstalker said:


> Diablo 1>Diablo 2>ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Titan Quest sucked.


As much as I loved Diablo 1, I'm not sure that it's better than D2. D2 had a lot more going for it and required a lot less clicking. The only things D1 had over it were the atmosphere and music. 

Titan Quest is the only game out there that comes close to Diablo, too. All the other games suck though.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't trust it.
> 
> As much as I loved Diablo 1, I'm not sure that it's better than D2. D2 had a lot more going for it and required a lot less clicking. The only things D1 had over it were the atmosphere and music.
> 
> Titan Quest is the only game out there that comes close to Diablo, too. All the other games suck though.



Titan Quest is like...freaking dungeon siege.
You have only one road...FOLLOW IT!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

And Diablo is open-ended, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

It's an awesome game.

If you're trying to play it with an emulator you better do your homework. Otherwise you'll be heading into a lot of black screens.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried it a little bit earlier, just inside the village of course...using OpenGL 2 driver 2.6 
Didn't run into any black screeens so far, but I suppose I'll have to play it a bit longer before I can judge that... But I'll just google it if I run into any significant problems...

In the past I've mostly had a problem with the sound not working properly, not that often I run into graphic problems. Not that I understand the functions 100%, but it's usually not that hard if you just experiment a little....in my experience at least..

And  at the English VA's in the Anime videos, I'll get used to it, but I almost choked my meal when I heard it...^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zUXqypKGoc[/YOUTUBE]

Just skip about 2 mins into it...I guess it's the worst I've heard...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

I've heard worse. Play Stella Deus. 

I think I got a lot of black screens after the first cave upon returning to the village.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2009)

I prefer Diablo 1 to 2 as well, i thought it had better atmosphere and setting; the catacombs to hell levels are better than a swamp, desert, etc.

And atleast i can play diablo 1 on ps1 with a friend without having to go online.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Diablo 1 had avantages, but Diablo 2's gameplay was too much improved for me to consider D1 as being a better game. 

Although, if you're playing the Sorcerer (which I'm sure you are) the difference isn't as big. Still, D2 had a lot more in it as far as longevity goes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2009)

my fav character in D2 was paladin, i like the mix of offense and magic

to me there is no difference in game play, you walk around slash at the enemy , maybe use some magic, but i really dont see any major improvments, maybe with the exception of being able to hire an underling

the only thing i like about d2 over d1 is that i like that d2 has all three brothers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

With a Paladin using auras there isn't very much difference, actually. The main difference I'm talking about is the functionality of the right mouse button with normal attacks. You could walk and automatically attack things by holding it down. This saves tremendously on mouse clicks. If Diablo 1 had that feature I would've played the other classes a lot more than I did (they were a pain in the ass to play).

Also, I know about holding shift. Don't give me that shit, it's not the same and isn't as easy.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 9, 2009)

I remember being scared of playing D1 with one of my friends... because there were these horned demons who charged at high speed from the dark... and everytime they came he screamed...Well in a way he added to the experience


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I remember those badboys. Obsidian Demons, or something. They were really tough to kill in Hell Mode. Not as tough as those guys at the very end that are immune to everything.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 9, 2009)

> Obsidian Lords are as evil as they come in the Horned Demon class of monster.They have high defense,alot of health,resistances and immunitys,high damage and to top it all of,theircharge attack is a one hit killer unless you've got a good shield.



Never tried hell mode to be honest... Diablo 1 worth replaying? its been so many years

You can't run in D1, which makes the journey through the dungeons a bit slow^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To2-xGxTiuU[/YOUTUBE]

Remember this guy?..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

Is it worth it? Yes. My tip would be getting the auto-clicker program though for your mouse so you don't run through 20 of them.

You haven't played Diablo 1 until you've been into the lower levels of Hell in Hell mode. With my sorc. I had to turn the guys at the bottom into stone first, then summon a golem and we'd both whack them to death (they were immune to everything else, IIRC) or use a lot of Apocalypse charges (which are expensive as hell).

Also, a tip for taking down Diablo in Hell mode if you don't want to fight his goons: shoot holy bolt into the chamber from far away. Only Diablo will get hurt and he'll come out and face you alone.  (you can also use Apocalypse while the wall is up)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2009)

haha i forgot about that gimp; him and wirt the peg leg boy

and the classic " i got to pawn some of this stuff"


----------



## Quagles (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got Star Ocean The Last hope for 17£  2 days ago, enjoying it a lot! The battle system is probably the best I've ever experienced in an rpg.

Its too bad that characters is atrocious, the story isn't really intriguing and the voice actors are terrible. Ignoring this, fantastic game so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2009)

question regarding star ocean do the games actually connect storywise, or is it like ff. Should you play it in order so 1, second wave, till end of time, last hope or does it matter.


----------



## Quagles (Sep 10, 2009)

1 and 2 might be connected but Till the end of time and The Last Hope is stand alone is stand alones, still see much similarity in both of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

One and two aren't connected as far as I can remember. I could be wrong, given my horrible memory, but I don't think so.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2009)

ah, so i can play lost hope before i play the others


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

They happen in the same world/universe I believe it was said though, set in different times.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 11, 2009)

Speaking of The World Ends With You, I agree with CrazyMoronX, the battles with the stylus were especially boring. The story was extremely bland and uninspired, as were the characters. Everything felt by-the-numbers.

On Chrono Cross, never played it, and from some of my friends' comments I've saved myself a few dozen hours there. Didn't get into the RPGs on the PlayStation much, Final Fantasy 8 was alright, never really enjoyed anything else.

RPGs lend themselves to handheld consoles much better. It's easy to bash out half an hour of grind levelling-up on your daily commute as opposed to sitting in front of the telly doing the same thing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2009)

So Star Ocean is like the Tales series where they take place in the same universe but so far apart that they dont relate more than marginally


----------



## Botzu (Sep 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One and two aren't connected as far as I can remember. I could be wrong, given my horrible memory, but I don't think so.


isn't the main character of star ocean 2 the son of one of the characters in the previous game?


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

I only played the third Star Ocean game, and that was quite a while back when it came out. My memory pretty much fails me about the ins and outs of the plot right now. I remember a rather difficult maze earlier on in the game which caused me a bit of trouble, though. I'm sure the game was enjoyable regardless. When I get a PSP, I'll definitley be picking up I and II.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2009)

^yeah thats what i was thinking i have so 2 on the ps1, but i gotta wait to play one on the psp


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2009)

Botzu said:


> isn't the main character of star ocean 2 the son of one of the characters in the previous game?



Claude from Star Ocean 2 is the son of Ronixis from Star Ocean 1 so those two games are connected since 2 is the direct sequel. Star Ocean 3 takes place many hundreds of years in the future and Star Ocean 4 takes place hundreds of years in the past. 

So the timeline would go:
Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope
Star Ocean 1 or the remake First Departure
Star Ocean 2: Second Story or the remake Second Evolution
Star Ocean 3: Till the End of Time

Also, one of the characters from part 4 is heavily implied to be the ancestor of the main character from part 1.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Claude from Star Ocean 2 is the son of Ronixis from Star Ocean 1 so those two games are connected since 2 is the direct sequel. Star Ocean 3 takes place many hundreds of years in the future and Star Ocean 4 takes place hundreds of years in the past.
> 
> So the timeline would go:
> Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope
> ...



Did you mean ancestor, if 4 really takes place first unless theres some kind of time bending twist the character from 1 would have to be the descendant.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh shit yeah, ancestor. Fixing~


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2009)

cool, well i might get SO 4 as soon as i can get it cheap enough, right now im trying to get a cheap copy of lost odyssey


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2009)

The little I played of Star Ocean 4 was fun, gameplay and battle wise. The voice acting was down right terrible though. Once you get Lymle, you'll see why... "okaaaaaaaaaayyyyy?~"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2009)

im sorry unless the voice acting is at the level of a toei production, shaman king in particular , i think i can manage


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Sep 12, 2009)

Azhra said:


> Me too. One of the best RPGs of all time.
> 
> Bioware is arguably the best RPG developer out there, even counting the time before Square jumped the shark. Looking forward to Dragon Age.



The BG series is the only RPG I ever got into. Great stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2009)

Haven't played a rpg in awhile, i played some devil survivor but once i get into it I get bored, can't really go on. Hoping persona for psp changes this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2009)

did anyone hear about the mess with interplay zeni, ill be picking up the fallout trilogy though


----------



## Botzu (Sep 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im sorry unless the voice acting is at the level of a toei production, shaman king in particular , i think i can manage


Oh my .. there was something terribly wrong with the voice actors for that show. 

 I have played star ocean 4 and its not that bad. Its definitely not this level:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa8y_dT3ZE8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2009)

Tales of Phantasia's awesome voice acting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2009)

hmm out of video games, that i can remeber, i actually didnt like either the english or japanese voices on Blue Dragon. And apparently i missed out on the part where the main characters are supposed to be 16 year olds.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 14, 2009)

Just played through y's ark of naphistm on psp.
Wasn't anything special. Game was aorund 6-8~ hours at most. Felt like similar to onimusha(3 usable swords, 1 lightning 1 fire 1 ice, getting gems(souls) from killing monsters and using them to upgrade your weapon).
Games plot wasn't anything unique and every generic rpg character type was present in this game. Silent hero, angst ridden bad guys who turn good by the end, shy girl who becomes the love interest towards the main character, tsundere best friend who secretly loves the main character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Ark of Naphistm was alright. I remember getting that for PS2 oh so long ago. It was pretty short and all, but it was a fun game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2009)

^i love that game and that series, for one its one of the few series, where guess a sequel is actually a God dam sequel. The main protagonist is Adol and its always Adol. See i dont understand why some "producers" dont get this concept, if people like the first movie/game enough to warrant a sequel, i generally imagine they prefer the protagonist so why go and either push them into the background ToSND or not have them in it at all. 

Plus girls, with elf ears, and tails, kinkyness to the extreme, but im down. 

I put about ten hours or so into, but considering that what i put into the average FPS or occasional horror i play, i dont complain when the rpg is that long. Some people has just gotten to fat and complacent and expect there 1000000000000000000000000 hour rpg these days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

I've only played about 3, maybe 4 Ys games, but they're always fun. Action/RPG stuff is always fun, really. The only time I had a problem was when they patched Ys Mask of the Sun for the SNES. My game glitched and made a boss impossible to kill and I couldn't finish the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

Did someone say Ys?! That's among my favorite series despite the generic and predictable plot for the most part. The games after Ys: Ark of Napishtim are more action oriented, building on the engine from Ark. The Ys III remake, Oath in Felghana, shows this since everything is faster and you can't use items such as herbs, instead you depend on the enemies dropping them. 

If you guys manage to get it for the PC, there is a translation patch available that translates everything but one little stone tablet that can easily be translated. A completed one isn't available though cause the patch maker went batshit insane after someone leaked the 99% beta of it and he started complaining about losing money from "donations", since he previously only handed out the beta to those who donated. Big ole drama considering he was basically charging money for a fan-translation. Read if you wanna see how batshit insane he went. His Obama rant is especially eye opening.

The next game, Ys Origin is the only one that doesn't star Adol since it takes place 700 years before the original games. Really good though if you want to get the true story of the game you need to replay it 3 times with the 3 characters. All 3 function differently though so it works out and is hella fun.

Ys Seven coming out in 3 days or so in Japan. Suppose to have more dialogue than usual so I'm on the fence if I wanna dive into it. Game looks hella fun though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YizVrUcObWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a whole lot of rants on a whole lot of shitty white text on black background.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

And that's just his side! Dude is so nutty that just to register on his forum, you need to "donate" $5. But this is gonna topic-derail considering there is more to that whole debacle so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2009)

what system is 7 for, any word of stateside release?

sometimes simple is good, i personally dont think every game has tweak something like the battle system.

nvm looks like psp. o shit, i only had to watch like the first 4 seconds of that trailer and i want it. Plus i havent played any since Napishtim but this one reminds me a lot of Tales of Symphonia with the addition of other charaters. And of course they meet the female quota.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

The 2 games after Napishtim are PC and Japan only and they play more fluid than Napishtim so the gameplay is the same more or less. Word is that Ys Seven is suppose to be multiplatform, PC and PSP, though the PC version is coming later. No word on a stateside release yet but considering the recent Ys I & II DS got localized, there is hope. Especially considering how good the game looks.

Edit:This is me doing one of the bosses in Ys Origin so you can see how the gameplay advanced yet stayed the same.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK1ePQIzjps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Botzu (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe I have to play the original games in order to like it. I haven't played any of the y's games before naphistm so I really didn't get a full picture of what was going on or any idea of who these characters that were introduced were. Oh well  on to my next psp rpg game: gurumin, class of heroes or brave story?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The 2 games after Napishtim are PC and Japan only and they play more fluid than Napishtim so the gameplay is the same more or less. Word is that Ys Seven is suppose to be multiplatform, PC and PSP, though the PC version is coming later. No word on a stateside release yet but considering the recent Ys I & II DS got localized, there is hope. Especially considering how good the game looks.
> 
> Edit:This is me doing one of the bosses in Ys Origin so you can see how the gameplay advanced yet stayed the same.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK1ePQIzjps[/YOUTUBE]



well i dont consider pc a platform, so i wouldnt say thats really multi platform

but considering how many of the Ys games have made it here i do think the chance is good

but maybe in the future just like how some games like killzone 2 and resistance are starting to include other language tracks or subs, maybe in the future, some of the japanese games might start doing this, and with the ability to play imports on the ps3, perhaps access to more games


o and does anyone think the wii will eventually get a ds player attachment; that would make me go and buy the wii immediately, while i think its a 10th rate system, ds games on my tv o yea - i realize it would only work for some games, luckily enough a lot of the rpgs didnt use the lame touch screen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe if they don't release it here and we're lucky a fan translation will be out in 10 years time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2009)

well its not far fetched, the Japanese bluray release of ponyo will include english subtitles

and several games like i mentioned have at least subtitles in 10 plus languages, so a Japanese release with at least eng subs is possible i think maybe in another few years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish I had your youthful optimism.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2009)

^honestly considering the number of manga/anime/videogames that is translated fairly well by non professionals to put it in sugar coated terms, i dont think translation is so costly an item that given improved space like on bluray disc on the ps3, they couldnt throw it in there


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 15, 2009)

It's not so much the translation but more so if people will buy the games. Ys isn't a very popular series outside of Japan when compared to other series. Not sure on the numbers but apparently it sells enough to make Falcom some profit so hopefully they see that and decide to port it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2009)

Ys has by my count the following releases
Ys 3 SNES
Ys Ark on Ps2/PSP
Ys 1 and 2 DS
the last two are fairly recent as well


plus im not talking about YS by itself, im not saying the Jap companies make a US version, just with the region free ability of the PS3 they throw on some cheap eng subs; im sure there is actually a fanbase that would import games alot more frequently do to a move like this

i mean honestly Killzone 2 has like 10-15 languages


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 16, 2009)

in the immortal words of an extra character in an episode of Yakitate Japan "OOOOOOOO Jesssssssussssssssss"

2 big announcements

Valkyria Chronicles 2 set to drop on the PSP in 2010

Star Ocean Last Hope International Version - set to drop on the PS3 worldwide
btw traditionally when Squenix puts international into the title the games kick ass FFX international KH international

looks like Sony is finally start to roll in the right direction


----------



## masterriku (Sep 16, 2009)

Took em long enough. 

Anyway anyone know how many copies chrono cross sold in the US?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2009)

a few million id assume


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles 2 is going to be on the psp? Why?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2009)

better psp than none at all, but yeah it should be on the ps3


----------



## masterriku (Sep 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> a few million id assume



But that would mean wada's logic is completely broken about people not wanting to buy the Chrono Series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2009)

well according in VG chartz it sold at minimum 700,000 in japan, and wiki said it shipped 1.5 million, but seeing as 7 and 8 of final fantasy sold in that 8 million range

i think CC has to be atleast close to 2 million

im curious which is the more likely we see Chrono Break first or the Remake

but i didnt know that the director of CC did dark labyrinth, i didnt think the game looked that good, but for 4.99 ill pick it up at gamestop now


----------



## Botzu (Sep 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well according in VG chartz it sold at minimum 700,000 in japan, and wiki said it shipped 1.5 million, but seeing as 7 and 8 of final fantasy sold in that 8 million range
> 
> i think CC has to be atleast close to 2 million
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hold your breath for Chrono break. Chrono break is either canned or somewhere in development hell. A remake on the other hand is atleast possible.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2009)

with the rereleasse on ds theres always a chance, besides chrono break is probably the single most wanted game release from Squenix even more so than the remake, i honestly think they are at least working on something behind the scenes, just waiting for the right moment, i mean pretty much every squenix game is guranteed GH status, but CB would sell alot


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally got Tales of the Abyss today, probably wont play it anytime soon though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, I thought I was the last person on earth to buy that game. 

You'll probably finish it before me. Which is never.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2009)

youll be shocked even im not the last person to get it , you do realize its about 30 bucks used at gamestop, its one of those rpgs that didnt become dirt cheap, thats why i took so long to get it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

I paid 30 bucks for it at gamestop myself. It sure was a fun game until I realized I hated the tech combo system.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2009)

haha and how long did that take?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

About 34 hours.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 23, 2009)

A bit into lunar silver star story now, I like it despite the somewhat facepalm moments.. 

Blue Dragon: Oh you have come, blablablabla go get the dragon helmet... 
*My party gets it, you hear a scream...*

And when I get back, he's already been killed/captured by the Vile tribe..
Spirit of the blue dragon comes forth and says Alex is the only one who can stop the magic emperor now...  yada yada... Not exactly like that, but not far off either..

Nothing serious, it's just a bit annoying sometimes...

And no black screens fortunately.. 
The world map is a bit fucked sometimes... but I don't really care about that.

I hate Animated Cutscenes though... On top of the english voiceacting, they just ruin the experience...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> About 34 hours.



just out of curiosity how far were you into the game; oh well it happens sometimes

with RE 5 and Beatles, it might be a few weeks before i start a new rpg, but hopefully i will find a cheap copy of lost odyssey in that time, either that or i might try Phantasy Star Universe - im glad they moved a little bit from online in that their is a central character, i felt online was too much of a mess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I'm pretty close to the end right now, actually. I could probably finish it, but it'd be too much damn work.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 23, 2009)

Dammit, I so do not want to get rid of my CFW on my PSP to play Ys Seven. Don't have a pandora battery so reverting is gonna be a dick pain.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2009)

whats a CFW, somekind of mod for the PSP?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 23, 2009)

Custom Firmware. Let's me play homebrew games and put emulators on it like SNES/NES/Arcade. Added bonus of playing ISOs off the flash memory card instead of using the UMD which helps on battery life. Plus some other things like changing the look of the menus and such.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2009)

why would that effect your ability to play Y 7


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

Ys Seven requires firmware version 5.55 whereas the custom firmware stops at 5.00.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2009)

^Same for persona. had to borrow my dad's psp


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2009)

honestly speaking you can do all of that homebrew stuff on the dreamcast, i really wouldnt bother putting an outdated rom and trying to play it on a small handheld screen when the graphics are bad enough if you are playing on a regular tv


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

You downplay being able to play Super Metroid or Progear on the go.  Graphics are the same and I still get the same enjoyment as if I played it on TV. 

For now, I just need to wait till my cousin isn't looking so I can snatch his PSP to play Ys Seven. Not in a hurry though since I'm gonna need to wait for some kind of walkthru to be done since I don't understand Japanese. Ys Origin wasn't so bad but Ys Seven seems like it's more story intensive since apparently it's about 40mins into the game before you do any fighting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2009)

trust me i dont like playing titles designed for handhelds due to the screen size, i must assurdly wont like a snes title on a small screen

btw i personally dont like super metroid, i only like the metriod prime series

yes i have the gameboy player to cover gameboy - gba

and i have the cord that allows you to connect your psp to the tv to cover psp

i just need something for the ds games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny, I hate the new Metroid games and love the old ones.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2009)

The old ones to me look dull and outdated and ive never been a fan of 2d side scrollers (probably why i have yet to play some of the older Castlevania games), the new ones are fun well made fps. 

I guess its a matter of taste.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally just beat Lost Odyssey. It was quite a good game. A little tedious at the end because I had to level up about 10 levels to fight the bosses at the end. Think I leveled up too much since they ended up being a joke. 

Next on my list is Tales of Vesperia. I've heard it's fantastic


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Funny, I hate the new Metroid games and love the old ones.



But Fusion and Zero mission are pretty good. 

Unless your speaking only of the american prime games, then I agree.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 28, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Finally just beat Lost Odyssey. It was quite a good game. A little tedious at the end because I had to level up about 10 levels to fight the bosses at the end. Think I leveled up too much since they ended up being a joke.
> 
> Next on my list is Tales of Vesperia. I've heard it's fantastic


 yeah it was a little too easy in difficulty, especially compared to some of the early fights. I went to that final dungeon before the end, where some of the monsters are a guarantee level up no matter what level you are. I loved both vesperia and odyssey =D.

I just "beat" phantasy star portable. The story was okay, but thats not really what one would play a pso/psu game for. Pretty fun game, way easier to level up in than the other versions. Some cool weapons and I had fun playing multimode. Reminds me I still need to give monster hunter freedom a try.

I been pondering whether to get shining force exa. Has anyone played the game and if so did you like it? :| looked at gameplay videos and it looks really fun but the reviews aren't very solid. The other choice I got is growlanser generations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> The old ones to me look dull and outdated and ive never been a fan of 2d side scrollers (probably why i have yet to play some of the older Castlevania games),* the new ones are fun well made fps. *
> 
> I guess its a matter of taste.


 That's probably the reason. I hate FPS.



Sephiroth said:


> But Fusion and Zero mission are pretty good.
> 
> Unless your speaking only of the american prime games, then I agree.


 I was including those ones since they are more classic--2d side-scroller action.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's probably the reason. I hate FPS.



Deus Ex my good man... Deus Ex, but I guess you've tried it... I hope you have

Well anyway it was kinda unrelated to what you were talking about... sorry^^


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

my favorite RPG of all time!?!?!?! chrono cross nuff said


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

I have played Deus EX (I got it for free with my sound card years ago). I found it rather annoying and quit playing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2009)

I can say the FPS market has gotten stale, with too many being released and a lot of them being garabage - but overall its my 3rd favorite genre behind rpgs, and Survival Horror (although i group strategy and a few others into this cateogory that some might not)

finally found a mint copy of Persona 3 in a gamestop, had the outer cover and artbook, so needless to say it was a good purchase for 14.60 

i want to get vesperia, but the collector in me wants the over priced collector's edition, so i dont feel like buying the regular version just to play, but ultimately ill probably get both, but nothing till i play LO

Question to those who have played Phantasy Star, how do the earlier pre online games look; i mean i think the online games are okay, but they felt more like party games to me, something you play with like 4 friends; do the originals have normal storys with named protagonists or has this series always been so weak on stories, and by weak i mean non existent


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2009)

The stories in PS I-IV were really good, some of the best ones in their era which is saying a lot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2009)

okay, because the only ones ive played are online, and they seem to have no story; just you run around, fight a boss at the end, move onto the next level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

I've played only one Online PS game in hopes it was going to be good as the oroginals. It was an MMO though so it sucked. 

The original games are pretty good and warrant the hassle of playing, I'd say.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

For RPG fans there I'd say Persona 1 isn't nearly as good as 3-4, big SKIP.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-CYKn--13s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2009)

Sort of feels spot on... I tried Persona I, not the psp either... Battles didn't worry me that much, but the exploring did... Everything looks the same, so I dropped it... 

What about Persona 2? Still the same?


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've played only one Online PS game in hopes it was going to be good as the oroginals. It was an MMO though so it sucked.
> 
> The original games are pretty good and warrant the hassle of playing, I'd say.



PS isn't a real MMO, just an online RPG you have to pay a monthly fee for. And yes it was pretty bad for other reasons.

I've been thinking about trying out Persona, which game do you recommend I play first?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

For Breath of Fire fans, check out my sig.  It's a much better manga adaptation than the one BoF1 had.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> PS isn't a real MMO, just an online RPG you have to pay a monthly fee for. And yes it was pretty bad for other reasons.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying out Persona, which game do you recommend I play first?



Try 3 or 4 first.  They are the easist ones.  Really the easist Megaten games overall.  Can't go wrong with either of them.  

Or if you like, the first just came out on PSP.  It's alot different than 3/4 though.  It's more similar to the main SMT series.

I started with P3 personally and it was a great intro into Megaten.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been thinking about picking PE3 back up since I never actually finished it.  Wonder if I should.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been thinking about picking PE3 back up since I never actually finished it.  Wonder if I should.



Do it.  You owe it to yourself.  Or wait until P3P comes out if you have a PSP.  That's why I'm not replaying it at the moment.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> For Breath of Fire fans, check out my sig.  It's a much better manga adaptation than the one BoF1 had.



id like a manga of BoF 3, and every suikoden game (3 is already made)


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> id like a manga of BoF 3, and every suikoden game (3 is already made)



Luca Blight would fit right into a manga... Only played nr 2, but isn't the antagonist that stands out the most in that series?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2009)

I think III is clearly the best suited for a manga/anime, but truth be told they could all made. Then again  maybe if they ever finish the Suikoden Saga, they could just make a long running anime.

I have yet to play 2, but my favorite protagonist so far is the Tir/Lazlo followed by Hugo. Geddeo was meh, and Chris was alright i guess.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> id like a manga of BoF 3, and every suikoden game (3 is already made)



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhFZ3twzofs[/YOUTUBE]

It'd definiently make for a better anime adaptation than the Tales series.  It even has a time skip in it before time skips were popular.  Truly ahead of it's time.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 3, 2009)

Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhFZ3twzofs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It'd definiently make for a better anime adaptation than the Tales series.  It even has a time skip in it before time skips were popular.  Truly ahead of it's time.


X.x ugh as much as I love the tales series... the anime for them really wasn't good. I would like to see a BoF3 anime ;P I barely even remember BoF3. Is it the one where the main character is born in a mine?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 3, 2009)

yea for some reason only the Tales series got full animes, while i think Tales of Symphonia would be a God level anime, they half assed it into a freaking 4 episode ova 

but i dont see why they dont make SUikoden 3 into an anime consdiering its already a 11? manga volume series, plenty of material - plus i was alway curious about a particular pairing in the game thats kind of hinted at


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2009)

I just pre-ordered Dragon Age: Origins. First game for the 360 I am buying new and for full price. Feeling really confident with my purchase. Since I pre-ordered it from Amazon I also get $10 off a future video game purchase.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2009)

^last game i bought at full price was FF12 collector's edition, pretty big waste of my money as i can buy it now for about 12 bucks

i personally just think its better to take your chances, and have to occasionally shell out a lot for like the one in hundred game that goes rare, then paying full price and have the games eventually end up under 15 bucks

i still remeber this stupid fuck at gamestop telling be that 35-45 difference is the price you paying for enjoying the game earlier, i was like stupid fuck, ill enjoy the game a lot more if i get for cheap, i then thought to myself how the hell did this guy get a job , let alone how he managed to stay alive for as long as he has


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

I always kick myself later for buying a game full-price, but it's worth it at the time--usually. I bought MUA2 and think it was a mistake since the PS2 version sucks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2009)

haha, my friend bought that game and then i proceed to laugh at him for at least a day after seeing what a piece of crap that whole series is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

If only someone would've bought me an XBOX 360 this would have never happened.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 5, 2009)

Playing Tales of Vesperia atm. Loving the SHIT out of it. The battle system is so fun, it makes what minimal grinding is needed actually enjoyable. The customization for skills and weapons is really deep, and the story, while cliche at times, really drags you in. A Fantastic set of characters, and breathtaking visuals, too.

I'm only 8 hours in, and I've heard you can easily get 60+ without side missions. I'm looking forward to every minute of it.

I recommend it to all RPG enthusiasts. 


BTW I didn't like Lost Odyssey that much :ho


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Playing Tales of Vesperia atm. Loving the SHIT out of it. The battle system is so fun, it makes what minimal grinding is needed actually enjoyable. The customization for skills and weapons is really deep, and the story, while cliche at times, really drags you in. A Fantastic set of characters, and breathtaking visuals, too.
> 
> I'm only 8 hours in, and I've heard you can easily get 60+ without side missions. I'm looking forward to every minute of it.
> 
> ...



ToV is awesome, 60+ hours is pretty much on the mark.  Yuri starts off awesome and only gets better.  You've yet to meet my favorite yet though, I think.  

Didn't like LO?  Blasphemy, that was a great game.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 5, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I'm playing Tales of Vesperia now as well. At about the 10 hour mark. So far I'm loving it. I'm loving the characters alot more than the Tales of Symphonia characters. Yuri's attitude is refreshing to me.
> 
> Can't believe you didn't like Lost Odyssey. I didn't think it was an incredible game, but it was still good.




Well, honestly, the only strictly Turn Based RPG's I really like are Pokemon () and the Dragon Warrior Monsters/DQM series'. I'd lke to give Blue Dragon and Eternal Sonata a try, but I dunno, LO's gameplay never really sucked me in.

Fantastic Graphics and Story though. I'd love to try it again some day.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 5, 2009)

Ys Seven is alot of fun. Wish I knew what the fuck is going on though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2009)

im gonna have to put ToV on the dockett after LO, although i highly doubt based on the overall response ive heard on it that its better than Symphonia 

well you cant go wrong with bioware

interesting note though, i just bought Hot Shots Golf on the PS1, apparently its developed by the same company who did Shining in the Dark, Shining Holy Ark, Shining Force III etc. , thats why i picked it up; they apparently also did mario tennis


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Well, honestly, the only strictly Turn Based RPG's I really like are Pokemon () and the Dragon Warrior Monsters/DQM series'. I'd lke to give Blue Dragon and Eternal Sonata a try, but I dunno, LO's gameplay never really sucked me in.
> 
> Fantastic Graphics and Story though. I'd love to try it again some day.


Well sounds like you just don't really prefer turn based rpgs. nothing wrong with that and makes sense why you wouldn't really like LO. 




Kira U. Masaki said:


> im gonna have to put ToV on the dockett after LO, although i highly doubt based on the overall response ive heard on it that its better than Symphonia
> 
> well you cant go wrong with bioware



So far I'm liking ToV more than ToS, though I'm only about 11 hours into the game. 

You sure can't .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im gonna have to put ToV on the dockett after LO, although i highly doubt based on the overall response ive heard on it that its better than Symphonia
> 
> well you cant go wrong with bioware
> 
> interesting note though, i just bought Hot Shots Golf on the PS1, apparently its developed by the same company who did Shining in the Dark, Shining Holy Ark, Shining Force III etc. , thats why i picked it up; they apparently also did mario tennis


 


> i just bought Hot Shots Golf on the PS1





> i just bought Hot Shots Golf on the PS1


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

i just emulated hot shot golf on the ps1


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2009)

Golf in an RPG thread?  I don't think there's ever even been a golf mini-game in any RPG I've ever played.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

You've been missing out then


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2009)

Feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

I've played fishing mini-games, countless blackjack and slot machine games, a handful of 5-card stud mini-games, arm-wrestling, racing, monster-catchin', those picture sliding puzzles, and even a chicken-catching game, but never a golf one.

Thank heavens.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Feel free to enlighten me.



i don't know


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Golf in an RPG thread?  I don't think there's ever even been a golf mini-game in any RPG I've ever played.



_Dark Chronicle_ had a golf mini-game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2009)

i see people here have to be lead along on a leash, i brought up Hot Shots Golf because it was made by a primarily RPG developer that made some great games for SEGA back in the day, it was just an interesting tidbit. Do you see what i did there, i connected something seemingly unrelated to rpgs to rpgs. O Snap. Besides i only payed 5 bucks. 

That being said i rewatched the demon soul trailer and that game looks sick. I mean did you see that awesome twin mouthed dragon, omg, i will be getting the title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Only? You should've just bought a cheeseburger and played some Final Fantasy Mystic Quest.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I tried oblivion but I install it, not use to playing PC games at all and that seems too annoying.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only? You should've just bought a cheeseburger and played some Final Fantasy Mystic Quest.



Mystic quest is terrible game, probably just behind Crystal chronicles as one of the worst in the series. All things considered HSG is a fun golfing game , a cross between tiger woods and mario. Besides I can have my HSG and eat my cheeseburger too. 

btw gamespot review of Demon's soul out: 9.0/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Mystic Quest rocks, why you hatin'?

I'm looking forward to getting this: New Naruto Hentai thread

Tactics Ogre-esque? Want.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mystic Quest rocks, why you hatin'?



My first love triangle before I even knew what a love triangle was!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2009)

mystic quest aside, i did finally pick up final fantasy III today; i now own all the main series games 1-12


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

Demon's Souls is an amazing RPG guys, PS3 owners buy now!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2009)

It near the top of my PS3 want list, that, Dragon Age, White Knight whenever that comes out.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Demon's Souls is an amazing RPG guys, PS3 owners buy now!



.

Bought the Deluxe Edition. It was only 4 bucks more on top of the price for the standard edition.  The official guide is really fucking handy. 

I'm so much in love with this game. <3 You can't stop playing, I swear. But yeah, papers to write. Classes to follow. >____> 

Some people die from very unusual (and pretty lame) causes. Hilarious. 




Kira U. Masaki said:


> It near the top of my PS3 want list, that, Dragon Age, White Knight whenever that comes out.



White Knight: February 2010. 
Dragon Age: November.

Buy Demon's Souls now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2009)

^lol i would buy it now, but i can wait a few months to a year and buy it for 20 
- i mean even if i bought it now i wouldnt play it now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

I wish I had an PS3.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^lol i would buy it now, but i can wait a few months to a year and buy it for 20
> - i mean even if i bought it now i wouldnt play it now



Yeah, but did you know that Sony (SCE) has the right to kill the servers from April onwards? They may choose to do so at will.  They must notify you of the event 30 days before execution/termination. You get a notification of said message every time you log into Atlus' servers. 

Why should you mind this? Because the online component is what makes this game brilliant. And I truly mean brilliant. You don't wanna miss out on it. 

But I trust Atlus and SCE to leave them running for a long, long time. 

Just a tactic to spike the sales, obviously. We're approaching the holiday season after all. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I had an PS3.



I don't care what you do. Beg for money if you have to, but get one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

Just for one game? 

I thought XBOX was better though?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just for one game?
> 
> I thought XBOX was better though?



They both have their strengths and weaknesses. Overall though, I feel PS3 (Slim) is better. I think I will write a short but amusing opinionated 'essay'. 

Both Sony and Microsoft fight for our home's multimedia center of choice; this is why Multimedia and the devices themselves will be dealt with first, then onwards to games and miscellaneous. 

*Multimedia*:

I think the PS3 Slim (henceforth called PS3) is the superior multimedia device. The PS3 is very easy to hook up to any HDTV or receiver and comes with decoders for various formats (among which LCPM 7.1). Firmware updates allow for additional decoding options.  The 360 isn't so different in this respect. It can't do LossLess though. 

The PS3 comes with a Blu-ray player. I love watching High-Def movies (streamed or otherwise). The 360 is lacking in this department, not only because it doesn't have Blu-ray, but also because I cannot use NetFlix (US only). 

The easy to use XrossMediaBar is a true delight and provides exactly what a front end is for, easy access. I don't dislike the 360's NXE. Not at all, but I prefer XMB over NXE. 

The PS3 has a built-in PSU. I dislike the 360's external one. 

The PS3 comes with a 120GB HDD and you can easily swap it for an even bigger one without voiding your warranty. Compare that to 360's expensive proprietary HDD and you can guess which one deserves my preference. 

My PS3 is (whisper) quiet. A blessing compared to my 360, which is loud. Extremely loud. I can easily hear my 360 over my circumaural headphones.

I don't care for Last.fm, nor FaceBook. Surprisingly, I don't use the Arcade section either. I find it unlikely I will on the PS3, but more on this when I discuss Live and PSN. 

It is easy to share files between a PS3 and a computer. A little less so with XBOX. Not to mention the PS3 comes standard with WiFi, while the 360 doesn't. 

Considering the above, I prefer the PS3 as a multimedia device. 

*Controllers: *

The DS3 (DualShock 3) is better for most games, except for shooters. Why is the DS3 less preferable with regard to games with FPS mechanics? Three reasons. (1) The triggers are uncomfortable and awkward to use when you're running and gunning. SONY have openly admitted this to be the case; they even provide better triggers to be bought separately. (2) The convex shape of both sticks is less than preferable, (3) so is the placement. The 360 controller is equipped with a superior lay-out for shooters; it comes with concave sticks, the triggers are sturdy and comfortable and the sticks are ideally placed. The DualShock lay-out, however, is superior for all other games in every other conceivable way. 

Thus titles like BioShock 2 and Modern Warfare 2 should in my opinion be played on the 360 (obviously only when you're a console gamer), whilst all other cross platform games on the PS3. Unless the 360 version is graphically superior (needs to be vastly so) or when it has exclusive material lined-up. The former usually isn't part of the deciding factor any longer though. 

Here's why.

*Games:*

Cross-platform games _were _pretty much always better on the 360, but nowadays increasingly less so, sometimes it's even the other way round.

I feel the PS3 has better exclusives. The ones I am especially keen on:

*Demon's Souls* (A breath of fresh air. Challenging. Brutal. Pretty. Fast-paced. Varied. Fun! This game has infinite replay value for me. I think I  could write a 10,000 word essay on why I love this game, and is thus beyond the scope of this 'essay')


*God of War III *(there's nothing more poetic than death; LOVED the first _three_ iterations. Fast. Brutal. Mindless fun! GoWIII may completely blow us away in the graphics department; I assume it will)


*The Last Guardian* (TEAM ICO. Duh. ICO was probably the most touching experience of my life with regard to games, and Shadow of the Colossus was mesmerizing but faulty in some aspects of its being; didn't make the experience any less impressive though. I expect TEAM ICO will blow me away with The Last Guardian) 


*Uncharted 2 *(I'm a big fan of Indiana Jones. I mean, I used to want to be an archaeologist for Christ's sake and I love to travel. It's exactly for that reason easier to find appreciation for Uncharted 2. To finally have a stellar Triple A game in this setting is an exhilarating premise! Besides that, Uncharted 2 is the most beautiful console game to date. Bar none. The physics engine is top notch, the single player campaign is supposedly compelling and is alongside the multiplayer component tremendous fun)

I have done exhaustive research on the above titles. I will buy (and have bought, in the case of DS) them on day one. There is not a single 360 exclusive game I wish to play equally as bad on their respective launch dates.

My PS3 is now two weeks old and I currently own *LittleBigPlanet*, *Batman: Arkham Asylum* and *Demon's Souls*. There _were _no titles on the PS3 that I _wanted  _to play, except for LittleBigPlanet. You already said it yourself, no-one buys a console for one game. At least you shouldn't. 

I don't regret buying the PS3, in fact, it's my most valued purchase of this year. Batman:AA is stellar (Joker character playable on challenge maps, exclusive to PS3). Loving the experience of being a superhero! 

LittleBigPlanet is a wolf in sheep clothes; surprisingly challenging and fun to play. Even my 18-year old sister enjoys playing this game and soon we will play co-op. My needs for an amazing platformer/puzzle/creator co-op game have hereby been filled. I do however wish to note that I am disappointed with the controls a bit. It is awkward to move in the 3D-plane. Other than that, outstanding game. 

I already have professed my love for Demon's Souls.

Other games I'm keeping an eye out for: 


Dragon Age: Origins
Assassins' Creed 2
BioShock 2
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time [PS3 Exclusive]
Final Fantasy XIII *Versus* [PS3 Exclusive]
inFamous [PS3 Exclusive]
Splinter Cell: Conviction [360 Exclusive]
Alan Wake [360/PC Exclusive]
Mass Effect 2 [360/PC Exclusive] 
Super Street Fighter IV 
BlazBlue

I haven't evaluated/researched them enough yet. Of these, I will likely buy 3. One PS3 Exclusive, one 360 Exclusive and one cross-platform game. I am picky. I am also a university undergrad student and I have a social life. I must plan my purchases carefully because money and time have inherent limits.  

*Future and the past:*
Sony have always provided the platform of choice for RPGs, be that JRPGs or any other kind of RPG. Sure, there are exceptions to the rule, like Diablo, but let's leave the PC out of this. I think we can safely project a future in which they will once again claim their title to throne. 

We (as in you, the reader, and myself) are currently located in the RPG thread after all, that is why I kept the scope of this part of the article down a bit. I wonder how many other surprisingly awesome RPG titles we will get to play? They can't all be of the same quality as Demon's Souls, but we can  hope for (expect!) at least a couple more. 

In the case of Demon's Souls, did you know From Software are the guys who created Otogi (contains demons and 26 stages, lengthy game), Armored Core (the series sport applause worthy customization mechanics) and The adventures of Cookie & Cream (extremely fun co-op game on PS2) ? Combine the three, add unforgiving, and you get Demon's Souls! 

The future is at the very least hopeful. 

------------

Obviously the PS3 has the upper hand _here_. The DS3 lends itself better for all games except those with FPS mechanics and Sony provides me with exclusives I truly desire to play. What more could I wish for? 


*Miscellaneous*: 

Online and peripherals are left. You can hook up a usb-keyboard and mouse to your PS3 in contrast to the 360, but other than that they are not so different. Both companies charge too much for their peripherals. 

Online. XBL reigns supreme, despite its seemingly high cost. You can get XBL for 30 bucks or even less though, so it really isn't much of cost for a service that is vastly superior to Sony's free PSN service.

In XBL it's easier to chat, mute players, find friends and is usually equipped with a better matching system. Among many other preferred options I fail to recall. I will be able to give you better constructive criticism on this matter after i've played Uncharted 2 (multi-player, obviously)

As for their respective arcade cabinets, I don't really care for them at this point. I must say I am inclined to buy WipeOut HD, but merely because it is in native 1080p (yes i am a graphics whore, nothing wrong with that) and because it could be the game I would play after an extremely long day's worth of work and feel like driving around mindlessly. I think neither library is superior. 

In conclusion, it comes down to your needs and wants.  As always. 

If I had had to choose between the two, then I would have chosen for the PS3. Do note however that I was put off by *pre-Slim's* shape and cost and was thus limited to buying a 360. In this present day, I feel PS3 is the better option for my wants and needs. Is it yours too? 

-----------------

Wow, a bit longer than I thought it would be. Perhaps you could consider this a love letter to Sony  Kudos to those we read it all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

I almost TL;DR'd you. 

But, I didn't. FPS games suck, anyway. I played Gears of War II at Scott Wood's house while I was in Canada and hated it to death. TO DEATH. I did like the controller (just not for GoW) but the aiming didn't really work for me (especially in GoW).

The only reason I'd get either is for RPGs. Seems to me XBOX just has more of them right now. I mean, it even has Square backing it now.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2009)

Ah. Haha. Too long a post is too long. XD 

Uhm. There's White Knight Chronicles. A new IP. Hopefully a good one. We're waiting for a US/EU release. Incoming for US at least, but translating is a slow process. 

We know Atlus are working on another Persona (SMT) game. 

Considering Sony's past, we will see plenty RPGs. Be it hybrids or otherwise. The thing is, I don't want another RPG for the time being. Not on PS3 anyway. I love Demon's Souls and I will play it forever and ever. <3 

Another thing, Squeenix sucks. The only reason FFXIII is on my list is because the trailer looked extremely pretty. Other than that, I don't care for the series as a whole. 

For the 360, there's Mass Effect (but can be played on the PC, and is actually superior on said last platform), Fallout 3 (graphically superior on 360 compared to PS3, PC version destroys both though), Tales of Vesperia (but I dislike the cell shaded look), Lost Odyssey (only one I would consider, but I dislike having to swap discs. FOUR of 'm.) and Eternal Sonata (again, dislike the artwork) 

Doesn't leave me with much.  You should avoid games like Infinite Undiscovery, Enchanted Arms (also by From Software, I believe. Ironic. One of the worst games ever created by the same guys who possibly made the best game of this generation XD) and Last Remnant. They are not worth your hard-earned cash. 

I like rpg-hybrids more. I loved Fallout 3 and Mass Effect is really interesting, but I will wait with that one until my PC is able to handle it. It is likely I'll buy ME2 for my 360 though. 

I hate grinding in particular, so I tend to avoid most RPGs. 

I consider many things when I buy stuff, so we're completely different in that respect, I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

You don't care for Final Fantasy?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 8, 2009)

Correct, sir. 

Played:
- Final Fantasy IV. Enjoyed it, but never completed it. 
- Final Fantasy VI. Loved it, but I stopped right after the climax. 
- Final Fantasy VII. Stopped after Disc 1. [Probably because I picked this up four years ago; the graphics disgusted me and I didn't find it compelling enough to play any further]
- Final Fantasy VIII. Digged the cards system, but I couldn't be bothered with actually finishing this game. It failed to capture any real interest, so I hurried through it with cheats.
- Final Fantasy X. Hated it. 
- Final Fantasy X-2. Idem. 
- Final Fantasy XII. I couldn't get into the battle system. 

Looking back, I see nothing but unfinished projects. >___>  See? I don't really care for the series. 

Also, I completely forgot about Borderlands! It's on my to-watch list now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

You're a monster! 

I guess to each his own. So the PS3 doesn't fuck up and die every 3 months or something like the XBOX, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2009)

^New xbox 360 don't either but in terms of overall quality of system hardware ps3 is better.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost TL;DR'd you.
> 
> But, I didn't. FPS games suck, anyway. I played Gears of War II at Scott Wood's house while I was in Canada and hated it to death. TO DEATH. I did like the controller (just not for GoW) but the aiming didn't really work for me (especially in GoW).
> 
> The only reason I'd get either is for RPGs. Seems to me XBOX just has more of them right now. I mean, it even has Square backing it now.



Gears of War is not FPS good sir 

personally i just say get both.............eventually

i think the 360s main advantage is that its GUI/browser/interface is much better
the ps3 on the other seems a little stronger in terms of capabilities
gamewise they both have a few games worth playing



@Dan, i do not play online period, unless its with people from my buddy list on COOP for RE 5 or the extremely occasional Halo 3 run to get a couple of leftover achievements

also just out of curiousity can you give us a list of rpgs you do like, because even the pickest jrpg fan likes at least one FF game; i must say i am also dumbfounded  - i mean even i thought a couple of the FF are a little dull like FF1, but its not a long enough game that i cant trudge through it in 20-30 hours; i must say zounds to you sir


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^New xbox 360 don't either but in terms of overall quality of system hardware ps3 is better.



This man is correct.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 9, 2009)

New XBOX?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2009)

The XBOX 360 now have a new chip so it doesn't burn out much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 9, 2009)

Any Xbox or do I have to get some special one?


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Any Xbox or do I have to get some special one?



Chapter 32 Raw


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2009)

just picked up operation darkness, looks promising if you like atlus/nippion stuff


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

i like the ps3 better right know cause i have had 2 xbox360's burn on me. and the ps3 seems reliable as the ps2 was.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 11, 2009)

NAM said:


> i like the ps3 better right know cause i have had 2 xbox360's burn on me. and the ps3 seems reliable as the ps2 was.


You are speaking from your own experiences obviously, but just wanted to make sure you knew PS2 is pretty much right behind 360 as far as hardware issues go.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2009)

^ ive had 2 ps2 including a fat one and never had a problem with them; same with the ps1, and ive never heard of anyone having problems with the ps2 either. If anything the cartridge systems, especially the NES seem to wear out over time more than normal. A friend of mine has had like 4 NES, and final just got one of those NES/SNES/Genesis combos


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2009)

The ps2 has way more longevity then the 360.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never had an issue with my ps2 and I've only had the original.


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah my PS2 is still going strong after 7 years, and I even bought that second hand.

Really suffering PS3 withdrawal at the moment. Left it at home when I moved to Uni, but I was in Gamestation the other day and you don't know how much I want to pick up a copy of Cross Edge.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

i have had my ps 2 for a while now and its the original one the fat one. and i have never had problems.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried selling my PS2, it's one of the very originals. because i have a backwards compatible PS3, But the store said they don't buy original PS2's because they're unreliable, what do they know, my PS2 is a beast and never gave me problems 

edit: also, its in perfect condition


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had a fat PS2 DRE on me and a Fat PS2 have its controller ports burn out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2009)

^still i dont think thats enough to put it in the same sentence as Xbox 360 and hardware failure


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

DRE was a major problem just like RROD.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 11, 2009)

But couldn't you fix DRE by yourself unlike RROD?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

well i also never had any problems with my original x box it still works. the only one i have had trouble with is the 360.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 11, 2009)

masterriku said:


> But couldn't you fix DRE by yourself unlike RROD?



You can fix the RROD yourself, but why do it and void the warranty if you can just send it in and get it fixed for free(for the most part).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 12, 2009)

systems aside out of these two which should play first

Star Ocean
or 
Eternal Sonata


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 13, 2009)

so I got myself a Playstation 3 a week ago and now I need a rpg to play. I thought about Folklore and played the demo. I was positively surprised and consider buying it. Do some of you guys have it and can tell me if its worth buying? How many hours will this game keep me playing it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

Heard Dragon whatever was good. Get that.


Anyone ever play Mother 3? This game is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr Gold (Oct 13, 2009)

^Mother 3? I have never heard of that game before. Do you know where I can get some screen shots of it? A good Rpg I would recommend is Disgaea 3 it also has a lot of downloadble content.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

I am playing through it and fucking love the crap out of it. I even got the fanmade guide book, and jesus fuck christ if it isn't awesome <3


----------



## snoph (Oct 13, 2009)

Mother = Earthbound


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

AzureKnight1979 said:


> ^Mother 3? I have never heard of that game before. Do you know where I can get some screen shots of it? A good Rpg I would recommend is Disgaea 3 it also has a lot of downloadble content.


 Yeah, on their official website:



Dan Hibiki said:


> I am playing through it and fucking love the crap out of it. I even got the fanmade guide book, and jesus fuck christ if it isn't awesome <3


 It is pretty good. I like Earthbound (Mother 2) more though. I am going to replay that fucker after this.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2009)

I have to confess, Mother 3 is my first Mother game. Some games have higher priority at this point though, so it only gets little play time on my way to uni. 

I'll play Earthbound soon too.


----------



## Mr Gold (Oct 13, 2009)

@CrazyMoron

I remember Earthbound!! I have played the first part but I didn't get around to it because I am such a huge BS Zelda fan. But I think I will get this game!! Earthbound was really good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2009)

started playing last hope, its cutscenes rival xenosaga; im curious though wiki said an international version is hitting japan and north america at the same time?, is this like a release for the ps3 or is this simply a rerelease on the 360


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I have to confess, Mother 3 is my first Mother game. Some games have higher priority at this point though, so it only gets little play time on my way to uni.
> 
> I'll play Earthbound soon too.


 The best part about playing these older games (on an emulator) is that you can fast-forward that shit. It makes playing it a lot quicker. Level grinding is a breeze, too.


AzureKnight1979 said:


> @CrazyMoron
> 
> I remember Earthbound!! I have played the first part but I didn't get around to it because I am such a huge BS Zelda fan. But I think I will get this game!! Earthbound was really good.


 You owe it to yourself to play. It's a great game, even if it's not quite as enchanting as the first. This one has a lot more transvestites than the first one did.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The best part about playing these older games (on an emulator) is that you can fast-forward that shit. It makes playing it a lot quicker. Level grinding is a breeze, too.
> 
> You owe it to yourself to play. It's a great game, even if it's not quite as enchanting as the first. This one has a lot more *transvestites* than the first one did.



uh did i read that right

speaking of earthbound has anyone here every seen the NES version, strictly speaking its a bootleg but its real and worth a nice penny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes. 

I guess technically they aren't trannies, but they are women-like figures who talk, act, and dress like women, but have man faces AND beards/five-o-clock shadow.


I have played the NES version, of course.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2009)

just found Lost Odyssey at Blockbuster, they reordered a copy; i ll switch between that and Star OCean LH for a little bit, and then focus solely on LO and come back to SO.

SO the single most difficult game to get 1000 AP on imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 16, 2009)

So far LO is very good, and it doesnt hurt that i doubled the amount of achievement points that i got from SO in 1/30th the time.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 16, 2009)

That a PS2 game?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> That a PS2 game?



LO is a xbox 360 game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2009)

LO = Lost Odyssey
SO = Star Ocean Last Hope

the story for LO is great, although somewhat depressing at times


----------



## Botzu (Oct 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> LO = Lost Odyssey
> SO = Star Ocean Last Hope
> 
> the story for LO is great, although somewhat depressing at times


 yeah... and it only gets more depressing as the story progresses. 

I just beat shining force exa. The game reminded me alot of diablo 2 and secret of mana. Was really good but suffered from the same problem as odin's sphere did. That when multiple monsters were on the same screen then the game lags up. Shining force exa was much worse however, and on 2 occasions the game froze completely and I had to reset. Other than that I would give it a 8.5/10~.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

I know someone was asking how *Magna Carta 2* was. Here's my video review, enjoy - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QybBXYCAf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2009)

^id have to say star ocean didnt have terrible voicing acting at least not the english version, just that some of dialogue was lame

- but nicely done review

i figured that much about shining exa, it one of those games if you like rpgs you will like it, but if your limit is something like ff7 or dont like rpgs at all you probably wont


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Huzzah!

I just got tales of Vesperia Collector's edition off of ebay for 60 bucks. 

That being said im wondering if reviewers put to much emphasis on gameplay over story. LO is a good example of a great story with standard gameplay. It rating seems to be around 7.5-8; while there are other rpgs with less stellar stories but some innovative gameplay and they are rated higher. Personally to me, especially on an rpg Story tops all, and i dont rate a game down because it uses tried and true gameplay. I mean i still like turn based now as much as i did when i first started, in fact im kind of getting tired of these real time beat em up rpgs; i think more rpgs should stick with turn based.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree, reviewers don't seem to care too much about good stories in games...i think most reviewers don't beat the games they play though.

edit: i just got Tales of Vesperia, Blue Dragon, Star Ocean Last Hope and Eternal Sonata in the mail today. Just wondering which one i should play first. Also just got done with Fallout 3.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> I just got tales of Vesperia Collector's edition off of ebay for 60 bucks.
> 
> That being said im wondering if reviewers put to much emphasis on gameplay over story. LO is a good example of a great story with standard gameplay. It rating seems to be around 7.5-8; while there are other rpgs with less stellar stories but some innovative gameplay and they are rated higher. Personally to me, especially on an rpg Story tops all, and i dont rate a game down because it uses tried and true gameplay. I mean i still like turn based now as much as i did when i first started, in fact im kind of getting tired of these real time beat em up rpgs; i think more rpgs should stick with turn based.



An RPG can have a great story but if the gameplay is boring or a chore then it's gonna be hard to see it through. After all, it is a gaming medium to begin with. Getting both great gameplay and story is subjective though for the most part but there are those games that have such a great story or gameplay that it's still able to be beaten if the other lacks.

I personally don't mind turn-based but I'm glad the gamemakers are trying out ways to engage us into the game or at least do something refreshing.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 17, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i agree, reviewers don't seem to care too much about good stories in games...i think most reviewers don't beat the games they play though.
> 
> edit: i just got Tales of Vesperia, Blue Dragon, Star Ocean Last Hope and Eternal Sonata in the mail today. Just wondering which one i should play first. Also just got done with Fallout 3.



That because most games only have excuse plots or most of the time are simplistic or shitty. RPGs, at least jrpgs, are the only genre where you can find decent stories most of the tme. WRPGs tend to focus on world explortation.

The real potential for storytelling in video games is interactivity. Cutscenes are nice but interactivity is what seperates video games from other mediums.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2009)

@Ammy, but too often criticism are irrational , they criticize something that is fine and has worked since the first rpgs, i dont here any back talk for fps , they have changed gameplay since Doom ; the stories are usually half assed at best because people rarely care, yet these games continously get high marks despite tired gameplay; i mean look at halo all three main line games are 9s or higher in most reviews, but myself and most people i know who play get tired of it really quick and have to play it in breaks, and its only an 8 hr game, while on the other hand i can play something like lost odyssey for 10 hours at a time; yet halo gets no back lash for its dull play and LO does

well i dont really see anything done in rpgs that is particular fresh anyway, even real time strategy ala FF12, is basically no different from beat em ups from the arcade era

@gnome, it depends whats your game - if you simply want to play the best game of the four id probably say id say any of the three cept blue dragon, if you want achievements and gameplay - Eternal Sonata is probably the best choice, if you want just achievements avoid star ocean like the plague, all things considered id go with Eternal sonata; although i did play and beat blue dragon, its not bad but can seem almost to childish at times


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 18, 2009)

Magna Carta 2 looks more like Infinite Undiscovery than FF12.


----------



## jereith (Oct 18, 2009)

Botzu said:


> yeah... and it only gets more depressing as the story progresses.
> 
> I just beat shining force exa. The game reminded me alot of diablo 2 and secret of mana. Was really good but suffered from the same problem as odin's sphere did. That when multiple monsters were on the same screen then the game lags up. Shining force exa was much worse however, and on 2 occasions the game froze completely and I had to reset. Other than that I would give it a 8.5/10~.



It's good but I wonder why it had the name 'Shining force' branded on it, because it wasn't anything like it's predecessors, same goes for Shining force Neo.

Quite easily have called it something else. There's a reason why Shining Wisdom didn't do as well as the rest of the 80's-90's Shining games.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Ammy, but too often criticism are irrational , they criticize something that is fine and has worked since the first rpgs, i dont here any back talk for fps , they have changed gameplay since Doom ; the stories are usually half assed at best because people rarely care, yet these games continously get high marks despite tired gameplay; i mean look at halo all three main line games are 9s or higher in most reviews, but myself and most people i know who play get tired of it really quick and have to play it in breaks, and its only an 8 hr game, while on the other hand i can play something like lost odyssey for 10 hours at a time; yet halo gets no back lash for its dull play and LO does
> 
> well i dont really see anything done in rpgs that is particular fresh anyway, even real time strategy ala FF12, is basically no different from beat em ups from the arcade era



Well you have a higher tolerance for RPGs since it's your favorite genre so it'd be easier for you to play them for longer. I can play a shmup for a couple hours whereas my friends can't play for more than 30mins. But I agree with you on how RPGs tend to get lambasted for using the same gameplay whereas other genres such as FPS don't get such treatment. 

I imagine it has to deal with how active someone is while playing the game because you have to admit that a turn based RPG doesn't require a whole lot of constant activity and attention from the player when it comes to the gameplay (save for certain optional/beefy Bosses). On that note, I seriously need to find a walkthru for Ys Seven cause my ass is stuck.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 18, 2009)

So what about magna carta 2 guys, anyone has it yet? What are your thoughts on it, i still dont know if its worth the full prize


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 18, 2009)

You should check out crazymtf's review that he posted earlier in this page if you haven't already. It looks interesting but I personally am waiting for it to drop in price before I dive into in (if I even do so at all).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

Next big RPG up is dragon age, how sike is everyone?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Next big RPG up is dragon age, how sike is everyone?


I'm getting there.  Worried about whether or not I will like how it plays, but I'll give it a good spin on PC either way for BioWare.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2009)

heads up - if you have a Fry's in your areas, they have a special through oct 22 - brand new magna carta 2 for only 44 bucks - i think thats a good deal

@ ammy, agreed rpgs are a thinking mans game, while fps shooters are reflex based - plus i guess its easier to play fps with multiple people, and people love multi player stuff

@crazy these games come out faster than i can buy them, let alone play them - i still need to get around to OST


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I'm getting there.  Worried about whether or not I will like how it plays, but I'll give it a good spin on PC either way for BioWare.



I'm getting the 360 version since my PC isn't up to date. With the toolkit being released do you think player designed campaigns will be introduced with the 360 version or just the PC version? That's the only thing I'm worried about with getting the 360 version instead of the PC version.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 18, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I'm getting the 360 version since my PC isn't up to date. With the toolkit being released do you think player designed campaigns will be introduced with the 360 version or just the PC version? That's the only thing I'm worried about with getting the 360 version instead of the PC version.


No way in hell will Microsoft allow player made content from the PC to be played on the 360.  If by any chance people make something that is just sooo good and BioWare gives it their seal of approval and works some magic with Microsoft you could _maybe_ see it as paid DLC on 360.

Yeah no.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> No way in hell will Microsoft allow player made content from the PC to be played on the 360.  If by any chance people make something that is just sooo good and BioWare gives it their seal of approval and works some magic with Microsoft you could _maybe_ see it as paid DLC on 360.
> 
> Yeah no.



Thought so. That makes me sad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2009)

^see i dont play pc enough to care about that kind of stuff

Man i have to point out a couple of gripes about lost odyssey
- the regular enemy spawns are almost as difficult as some of the boss fights
- there are no shops, i was able to buy stuff like once at the beginning, but im at the second boss already and still no shops in between
- healing sucks, even my "mage" cant heal at pace to just keep me alive, let alone decent level of help


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^see i dont play pc enough to care about that kind of stuff
> 
> Man i have to point out a couple of gripes about lost odyssey
> - the regular enemy spawns are almost as difficult as some of the boss fights
> ...


At least you don't have to grind the regular enemies ;3  They are tough, but I find that typically if you pay attention to whats going on in the battle you can keep things under control.  After weapons, spend all your money on healing items ;3

Like any good RPG there will be shops in towns you travel through on your adventures.  Maybe not so consistent in the early game, but you should hit a new shop every few hours or so.

If by "mage" you mean Jansen, then yes he is the Black Mage type for your party.  His heals will suck.  You should be finding new party members to fill the healing role soon enough.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2009)

oh, hes a black mage type, i guess that explains it, his healing let alone kaim or the pirates did less than a healing potion

question about demon's souls, is it really that hard, i just watched the videos for all of the boss fights, and with the exception of the penatrator and false king the rest of the fights didnt seem to live up to hype; i mean a couple of the bosses didnt even take a two minutes to beat, that being said the false king looks hard as hell


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2009)

finally got to the next city, Numara; i guess i might be going at a snail's pace cause im trying to get treasure trover


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

Star Ocean Last Hope, Lost Odyssey, Blue Dragon and Tales of Vesperia are all good rpg games for the x box.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 21, 2009)

apparently my tales of vesperia will arrive on friday

really liking LO, towards the end of disc one everything starts falling into place, its only harder than normal through about the second boss i would say
-but the end of disc 1 was sad 

i did get odst just recently though, so i might take a quick break on LO to run through the legendary campaign


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2009)

My favorite disc in LO is disc 3, that's when all the epic stuff goes down and the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 21, 2009)

well LO doesnt hold punches even in the first disc, the revelations are pretty big; although in retrospect it does remind me a little bit of disc 1 in ff7 as well, those whove played will understand this

^btw where do you get those 360 ps3 stat pics


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2009)

got tales in the mail today, itll be a while before i play it though


----------



## Mr Gold (Oct 25, 2009)

Anybody have any good RPG's they can recommend for PS3 or PS2? Heck even some retro games you might recommend would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 25, 2009)

Just finished suikoden 1.  gosh all these wasted lives... spent all that time leveling people up to be beefy warriors and after the war they go off and open cake stands and become farmers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

So I got 2 games over the weekend: Nostalgia and Black Sigil.

I played Black Sigil first. I got about 4 hours in until I just couldn't take it anymore. The random battles are pretty ridiculous. I remember reading on gamefaqs or something that if you're used to old-school RPGs the battles wouldn't bother you--yeah fucking right. It's a battle every other step. It's insanity. It's okay, but then you throw that on top of an annoying dungeon and you want to kill your mother.


Nostalgia, on the other hand, is a lot more traditional in the encounter rates. My only complaint so far is the random battles on your airship.  Totally ruins my love for airships. The game itself is a lot of fun so far though. Very old-school RPG and I'm loving every minute of it. I've heard it's too easy, but that's yet to be seen. It is rather easy so far, but that's no biggie after playing Black Sigil.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2009)

For those interested in Magna Carta 2.  I'm not the target audience, but shit man those character designs are disgusting.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 28, 2009)

Botzu said:


> Just finished suikoden 1.  gosh all these wasted lives... spent all that time leveling people up to be beefy warriors and after the war they go off and open cake stands and become farmers.



I went directly for Suikoden II.. I kinda regret it, since it would probably have been a better experience to play them chronologically... Oh well maybe i'll try number 1 someday....

The only thing that bothers me with the horde of characters you can get, is that a lot of them have no depth, I had trouble giving a shit about most of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I went directly for Suikoden II.. I kinda regret it, since it would probably have been a better experience to play them chronologically... Oh well maybe i'll try number 1 someday...


 I wouldn't worry about it; Suikoden II is a lot better and the first one was mostly forgettable. 

You should also consider playing Suikoden Tactics.


----------



## Fran (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey folks, I'm looking to pick up a PSP next month.
I hope this is the right thread to ask:
I want a whore out some RPGs.
What do you recommend?

I'm looking at Star Ocean First Departure/Second Evolution. May also consider FF1&2 if 
they're worth it. (Opinions?)
Doesn't seem to be that many RPGs out for PSP. Can someone recommend me more goodies? Breath of Fire 3? (Never tried the BoF series...)
Seems that most RPGs for PSP are just remakes of old games, which is kinda disappointing...
=/ Thanks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

I've heard of a few good PSP rpgs, but I've never played them. From what I have played, I can tell you that Star Ocean I and II are solid buys if you've never played them. BoF 3 is also a solid buy.

FF1&2? I wouldn't bother. Then again, I've played about 4 versions of the games already.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 28, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Hey folks, I'm looking to pick up a PSP next month.
> I hope this is the right thread to ask:
> I want a whore out some RPGs.
> What do you recommend?
> ...


I really liked jeanne d arc and brave story(from what I have played so far). There are a number of psp ports that are really good. If anything though, I would recommend modding your psp so you can play any of the vast number of ps1 rpgs. Which is what I have been playing.


----------



## Fran (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent. I'll pick BoF3, SO1&2 up then. That oughta last me a good few weeks. Right when my essays are due in too, my timing rocks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

20 bucks, eh? I have wanted to try it, but I don't know... I am 65% sure I'll hate it. I hate most PC RPGs.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 20 bucks, eh? I have wanted to try it, but I don't know... I am 65% sure I'll hate it. I hate most PC RPGs.


Well there's an official demo of the non enhanced edition out there.  You could probably take a good guess of whether you'd like it just by knowing its a modern Baldur's Gate/Neverwinter Nights style game.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2009)

Who am I kidding?  I don't have shit to do.  Giving Torchlight a spin.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 29, 2009)

@_@ I will have to pick up torchlight since I have been hearing such good things about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, I am liking it a lot so far, too. I have two problems though:

1. Cannot put normal attack on the right mouse button. You remember Diablo II's right mouse button attacking functionality, don't you? It saved a lot of clicks. I would've hoped companies would learn from D2 but I guess they are still sitting around with their thumbs up their asses. Hopefully Blizzard at least learned from it and D3 keeps that intact.

2. Identify scrolls. Is there seriously nowhere you can go to identify every item in your inventory? I don't like fucking doing it one-by-one when I have 20+ unidentified items in my fucking inventory.


Otherwise it's pretty good. Even the barbarian class has magic and shit. It's crazy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2009)

just got a copy of star ocean last hope, the other one was rented

i also picked up puchi puchi virus and magical starsign

just got to disc 3 of Lost Odyssey, great game so far, easily one of the best rpgs i have played in a while


----------



## Botzu (Nov 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> just got a copy of star ocean last hope, the other one was rented
> 
> i also picked up puchi puchi virus and magical starsign
> 
> just got to disc 3 of Lost Odyssey, great game so far, easily one of the best rpgs i have played in a while


I heard magical starsign wasn't very good. Lost odyssey is pure <3 and I think it only gets better.

I am looking to get some Wii games. So does anyone know some good Wii games, Rpg or not, that I should try?  <3 Modding<3 "
I already have/beat
muramasa
okami
zelda
fire emblem
tales of symph 2

I was looking at the following:
deadspace extraction
res evil
baroque
super paper mario
mario galaxy
valhalla knights
metroid prime trillogy
little kings story
madworld
no more heroes
A boy and his blob
fatal frame

Are there any in that list or not in that list that you guys would recommend?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2009)

^there is no fatal frame on the Wii, it was released in Japan, but the company decided to cancel the US release in favor of a shity ass game based on the grudge

Im starting to reach my limit with the 360, ive got a very short temper and a very big fist; i got to disc three and it was playing fine, then i go to watch GI Joe, come back to play another hour, spend the hour restarting my 360 to get it to play the game, when it finally does i play for about 15 minutes and it freezes on me; the disc is mint; ive also had this problem on RE 5 - but it was dirty; and GH 3 which had the circular scratch in the disc

i swear to God, i have the original gameboy and snes, and master system all 3 work no problem , just when microsoft finally brings decent games to the system the fucking put out a inferior system tech wise

you know, i dont care if my ps3 cost 500 - it plays all games from ps1=ps3 no problem and more and works


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2009)

amazing i just went to their fucking site and even that doesnt work


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2009)

did you install the disc to the harddrive? usually helps with game freezes and the likes


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2009)

i cant , its freezes on that as well; ill try it again today, i mean it did work the first time

just picked up Crisis Core today

edit: im just going to go and try to find another copy and see if that works, i mean for the most part everything else works, and it would be odd that just the one single is singled out by the system itself not to work


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2009)

Man i hope someone makes another Shadow Hearts on a next gen console, those games rocked


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i cant , its freezes on that as well; ill try it again today, i mean it did work the first time
> 
> just picked up Crisis Core today
> 
> edit: im just going to go and try to find another copy and see if that works, i mean for the most part everything else works, and it would be odd that just the one single is singled out by the system itself not to work



that really sucks; especially since Disc 3 is the best disc imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2009)

@beserk, if it does happen, not anytime soon, maybe towards the end of ps3's life

-yea it pisses me off, i just want to play the game, and now i have to deal with a replacement, then again i was aware lost odyssey had some issues like this , oh well


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2009)

problem solved, got working discs today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2009)

How much did that cost you?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing 

btw apparently there is a worldwide release spring 2010 of the next Front Mission Game for the PS3


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 3, 2009)

I got the PSP for about two months now, and I'm kind of disappointed at the choice so far. I've been using it more for internet access than on playing games. Maybe I just didn't find the good RPGs. What are some good suggestions?

At least the PS2 offers wider selections. I recently found about the Shadow Hearts series, and I really like the combat system. I heard SH2 didn't sell very well, even though it has the best review out of the series. What other games have the half turn-based half action battle system, similar to Eternal Sonata?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2009)

^really? I mean really?
The PSP has almost as many rpgs as the ds, and a solid number as compared to the ps2.

off the top of my head

Persona
Prinny Can I be the hero
Disgaea 1-2
Valkyrie Profile Lenneth
Jeanne D'arc
Yggdrasil Union
Rivera
Jewel Summoner
Blade Dancers
Monster Hunter Games
Crimsion Gem Saga
Final Fantay 1-2
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy Crisis Core
Castlevania Symphony of the Night (the most rpgish of the castlevania games)
brave story
harvest moon games
dungeon maker series (i figure its like rpg maker)
half minute hero
vahalla knights 1-2
phantasy star portable
astonisha story
star ocean 1-2
spectral souls
legend of heroes 1-3
mana khemia
Ys Ark of Naphistim
Breath of Fire (one of them i believe, might be an import)
generation of chaos
dragoneer's aria
class of heroes
neverland card battles
generations of chaoes adeis eclipse
wild arms xf

games to be release
lUnar silver star story apparently
valkyrie chronicles 2

these are the ones im aware of, frankly if you cant find even one game on the list im quite curious what exactly you played on the ps2, cause that cover almost every sub genre of rpg

btw has anybody heard anything about an upcoming Squenix game called Nier, it looks like action adventure but the preview makes it look badass nonetheless

and apparently roughly around the time White kNight comes out is when star ocean international hits the ps3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2009)

I think the PSP actually has more, albeit some ports and some low-quality, RPGs than the DS.

I had the chance to play my nephew's PSP a couple weeks back and the screen on it sure makes me jealous. Damn, tiny NDS with its tiny buttons. It makes my hands cramp up it's so small.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2009)

i dont think there is big difference, but i will say the DS probably still has the edge, but its not that big of a gap, plus personally i feel the psp makes up with it with better non rpg games

chains of Olympus
killzone liberation
resistance
gran turismo
some extremely badass looking golf game
silent origins i believe
etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2009)

Of course I am talking about American released RPGs, not just the Japanese ones (of which I know DS has a ton more).

It doesn't matter anyway as after I steal my nephew's PSP I will have both.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2009)

hehe, there are a couple ds games that japan only that i want , purely for the novelty factor of course


----------



## Gnome (Nov 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course I am talking about American released RPGs, not just the Japanese ones (of which I know DS has a ton more).
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway as after I steal my nephew's PSP I will have both.



stealing is good for you, go for it


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2009)

Just finished beating Tales of Vesperia. Very enjoyable rpg. characters were generally good. liked the main character's attitude throughout the game. definitely would recommend it to anyone looking to play a solid rpg.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm going to start playing tales tomorrow, glad to hear its good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2009)

i am still quite taken a back that character with purple hair is guy, the whole time i was o i guess they decided on a female lead, with the blonde hair guy acting as co lead, then i finally read somewhere its a dude

after lost odyssey ill prolly finish off odst and then go back to star ocean, brutal legend, wet and borderlands are also on my radar, along with demon souls and the xbox version of enchanted arms


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 5, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Just finished beating Tales of Vesperia. Very enjoyable rpg. characters were generally good. liked the main character's attitude throughout the game. definitely would recommend it to anyone looking to play a solid rpg.



I want that game!!!


----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2009)

You can get it at half.com for like $25-30. which is what I did and it was totally worth every penny.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2009)

i think its around that at gamestop, although it seems fairly uncommon

the collectors i got for 60, but is closer to 80-95 on average


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what levels you should be at for the battles in the backyard in Lost Odyssey.

I tried the light class, i barely got 3 stars on the first two, but the one with the bugs that you have to let them absorb the others I got crushed. I mean i have been roughly at the level needed through out the game, sometimes ahead; and i really cake walked almost every boss battle, and then the first backyard match is that fucking hard.

And not to sound ungrateful , but the backyard guide on gamefaqs is crap, it essentially tells you what the game tells you plus what the rule is for the secret , but there is no real strategy or levels given till the last champion fight.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2009)

No. Sorry, I never did the backyard fights. I don't think I did anything extra in that game.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

of the games the OP mentioned on the list. i wholeheartedly agree with Suikoden 2. The game is a masterpiece. The characters and scope of the game was epic. the story was emotional and deep. I only wish Konami would port the game onto the PSN or remake it for PSP or something so i can replay again. I lost my ps1 copy


----------



## Botzu (Nov 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Does anyone know what levels you should be at for the battles in the backyard in Lost Odyssey.
> 
> I tried the light class, i barely got 3 stars on the first two, but the one with the bugs that you have to let them absorb the others I got crushed. I mean i have been roughly at the level needed through out the game, sometimes ahead; and i really cake walked almost every boss battle, and then the first backyard match is that fucking hard.
> 
> And not to sound ungrateful , but the backyard guide on gamefaqs is crap, it essentially tells you what the game tells you plus what the rule is for the secret , but there is no real strategy or levels given till the last champion fight.


If I were you I would wait until you get to the end of the game to do backyard. There is a dungeon where a pretty common regular enemy gives you a level up every battle regardless of your level. So it makes it easy to hit 99 fairly quickly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2009)

okay, i decided to do that anyway, its just that i figured the first few or at least the first class wouldnt be that hard

oh well at least i found the one seed i had forgotten right at the beginning of the game, im back on track for treasure trove, it was driving me crazy at every pitpot i was always one short of getting an item, and i finally found it yesterday, i dont how i missed it either it was one of the steel ash can looking thing above the playground right in the center of the screen, i walk up to it when im testing to see which i missed and i laugh it cant be this one, well it was

o and does anyone know what you do with the nameplate, you get it on high land but i havent used it yet

@leetligit, actually in japan Suikoden 1 and 2 were released in a set for the psp, its still possible that it might come to the us as well considering we got a port of Valkyrie Profiles, Star Ocean 1 and 2, and just recently persona


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

1UP has a new RPG podcast if anyone here is into that kind of stuff.



> ATB is 1UP's podcast companion to our RPG blog The Grind. Every fortnight, Jeremy Parish, Kat Bailey, and various guests discuss all manner of role-playing games: console, PC, classic, MMO, pen-and-paper, and more!




Listened to the latest and it was nice enough, but some of the shit in there was too obscure/Japanese for my tastes.  Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2009)

went back and beat light class, hehe it only took one more try, but still ill prolly save the rest for later

@botzu, whats your gamer tag

@stumpy, hmmm never been to the site, however after clicking the link for review and seeing they gave Band Hero an A-, i think its the last time ill be stopping there. Band hero and a-, somebody has a hard on for taylor swift.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm playing Persona 2: innocent sin at the moment, I like it...Never tried this kind of JRPG before... Large and boring dungeons and high encounter rate though

Persona 1 just felt a little bit too annoying...oh well...>_<


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Never been to 1UP? 

I recommended their podcast, not their Band Hero review which has nothing to do with any of the people who host the podcast.  1UP was the single best game site of that kind two years ago.  They have lost many many good people, but the specific thing I recommended on the site, their new RPG podcast, is so far legit.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 7, 2009)

I feel like this isn't the right place to ask this, but I don't feel like making a thread so...... and I'm kinda fond of RPG OST's. to me it has a lot to say about the atmosphere, I'm sure others feel the same way. Although you can always mention non RPG titles as well. /care really

Any favorites here?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Videogame soundtracks are mostly generic trash, but I actually had the Mass Effect OST on my hard drive for a few weeks.

Another obvious one would be Diablo since, for me at least, it adds to the atmosphere and is fairly unique as far as music in videogames goes.  I wouldn't listen to it out of the context of the game though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2009)

i think blue dragon and Lost Odyssey both have awesome soundtracks
super mario rpg is another one that i think has a good soundtrack
actraiser is another; these are the only ones i can think of right now


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 8, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Videogame soundtracks are mostly generic trash, but I actually had the Mass Effect OST on my hard drive for a few weeks.
> 
> Another obvious one would be Diablo since, for me at least, it adds to the atmosphere and is fairly unique as far as music in videogames goes.  I wouldn't listen to it out of the context of the game though.



Well, you should check soundtracks like... Chrono Cross, Xenogears, Castlevania SOT, FFVI, Breath of Fire V, Vagrant Story, FFT...
I'd even listen to FFVIII piano collections sometimes for studies purposes, Xenogears has a strange and beautiful celtic arranged album called Creed... Same goes for FFVI arranged version Grand Finale.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Well, you should check soundtracks like... Chrono Cross, Xenogears, Castlevania SOT, FFVI, Breath of Fire V, Vagrant Story, FFT...
> I'd even listen to FFVIII piano collections sometimes for studies purposes, Xenogears has a strange and beautiful celtic arranged album called Creed... Same goes for FFVI arranged version Grand Finale.


Sampled a bunch of those game's music on Youtube.  Sounds like the same old stuff to me.  It certainly isn't bad, but to someone who hasn't played the games it is just random nonsense.

I've gotten into the music in some of such games like some of the music in Lost Odyssey, but I would never listen to the music outside of the context of the game.


----------



## stardust (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm getting a PSP pretty soon, and I was wondering, what do any of you think are the best RPGs for it? I'm already planning on getting Star Ocean, and Crisis Core.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I'm getting a PSP pretty soon, and I was wondering, what do any of you think are the best RPGs for it? I'm already planning on getting Star Ocean, and Crisis Core.


A few responses on that subject from the last few pages of this thread.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^really? I mean really?
> The PSP has almost as many rpgs as the ds, and a solid number as compared to the ps2.
> 
> off the top of my head
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> I've heard of a few good PSP rpgs, but I've never played them. From what I have played, I can tell you that Star Ocean I and II are solid buys if you've never played them. BoF 3 is also a solid buy.
> 
> FF1&2? I wouldn't bother. Then again, I've played about 4 versions of the games already.





Botzu said:


> I really liked jeanne d arc and brave story(from what I have played so far). There are a number of psp ports that are really good. If anything though, I would recommend modding your psp so you can play any of the vast number of ps1 rpgs. Which is what I have been playing.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @botzu, whats your gamer tag


I haven't registered an online account yet X.x


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2009)

haha, okay

yea i dont mean in general, but lost odyssey has about 2 or 3 songs that i really like and can listen to outside of game setting, i mean if you like classical music there is a decent chance you can listen to some video game music

question somebody has updated that supposedly lvl 120 is the highest in the heaven and earth dunegon in nightmare of druaga, alas gamefaqs is preventing me from posting a response, and i died on level 119; can anyone confirm this or is it just bullshit, i can confirm at least the description of lvl 119 is correct, you can only move diagonally left right, and there are friggin ropers there which have the ability to knock your weapon out of your hand, hence how i died, the friend knocked the sword out of my hand and it landed behind him, wtf , as you can only move a selected route i couldnt retrieve my sword and my backup sucked so i got taken out in a few hits; i will never replay this miserable dunegon, and it ruined for me what was otherwise an acceptable but flawed rpg


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome song imo
[YOUTUBE]KNa1W9cj8NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2009)

Holy  Crap! Ring Master on Backyard Super heavyweight is at least the second hardest boss ive fought on an rpg, and the toughest on a turn based.

I was level 69 with my highest character, and going for 3 stars. That battle concluded more than an hour and half later, and only the grace of God saved my xbox 360 a punch to the face. First of all you have to use all four immortals, my ming wasnt even 53ish; two of which have no offensive capabilities physically. Sed got killed almost immediately. No use of spells, items, or skills. Your options are literally fight or defend. He attacks and counter attacks for around 5000 hp, only two of my character had more than that, and when they died and respawned they were always below that. His defense was ridiculous, even after i wittled down his GC bar to zero i did the same amount of damage. Essentially at 100% optimal turn i could do about 1400 damage. He healed often for 1000 + plus. And what was the biggest kicker, this fucker would use Coverus. That means no damage whatsoever for at least 3-4 turns. Thats right you couldnt even wait out the coverus if you dont attack he just sits there and heals and still has it on him. He at most allowed you one or two attacks while at the same time healing. So often there was no gain. He went up quite a few times in health. And of course, winning was pure luck, even with all the right skills, the win came down to a clutch damage absorb by Kaim, who wouldve been killed , a clutch save like that by Seth literally the move before; if either one of these characters had been Ko'd it was basically game over; and then the coup de gra he fails to put up coverus for the one time in the battle that literally would have been the finishing blow; and i just barely beat him with his HP being at the 1500 level with back to back perfect blows. I imagine this battle might be somewhat easier at higher levels, but i doubt by much, my kaim was already maxed out on health with high damage.

I got to hand it to the game developers, fuckers extraordinaire ; because if you dont try to get the three stars you can simply beat him by performing the right rings - most of the time he says bad, for only a few rounds; but when you kill his dog which is the requirement, kiss that goodbye; and it was only probably because i got in quite a few hits before the dog died that i won in the end; and to my knowledge the ring thing is timed in such a way that you cant possibly beat him with the rings just as the dog dies

and for my troubles, two more battles, and then 10 shiny Gamer Points

For the record i would like to state that RPGs tend to have poorly skewed Achievements, with ridiculous ones like this and of course the battle achievements on SO at 10 points, some easier ones get a boat load more, i personally think they should just break the 1000 cap pre dlc to solve this problem , ie a game being worth 1500 maybe

and for the record i think the hardest boss of all time is Sephiroth of Kingdom Hearts, i beat him twice once at 69 (on a 13 inch tv no less), again, and once at 99 and he was just as hard at 99, the devil's luck was involved; although there is some debate here, to my knowledge i was not able to use any items, so essentially if he hit with Sen/Send Harvest it was game over, cause you would have to beat him with 1 hp and 1 mp for the rest of the battle, but i have heard others say you could use items, but i was not aware this if this is the case

edit: I forgot to mention, the guy had in Lost Odyssey has give or take 38,000 HP, so you do the math, doing about a few hundred damage maybe every 3-8+ minutes


----------



## Botzu (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking to get a new game friday :] What should I get borderlands or dragon age? + whats the difference between pc dragon age and xbox 360 dragon age?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

Borderlands existed only to hold you over until either Modern Warfare 2 or Dragon Age.  Now that these two games are out you need to get either or both.  Pick up Borderlands with a friend when it is ~$30-40 in the summer drought.

edit: Oh since this is the RPG thread I have to tell you Dragon Age is the only right answer here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragon Age, huh? 

I don't know if I'm going to finish Nostalgia. I want to, but it's been a few weeks since I played it. That usually spells RPG suicide for me lately.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 13, 2009)

Id go with dragon age as well, to me it looks better than fable 2, and at least on par with oblivion. Its next after i finish halo odst and lost odyssey.

Im planning on picking up Nostalgia as well, but i seem to have a slighty higher tolerance than you Crazy. Although i will say this, while playing LO, i came to the conclusion no matter how much you like a game, if it forces your hand to grind for an extended period of time the game losses its luster. When leveling to beat the Immortal on LO i was going out of my mind, and it was one of the more reasonable ones. I also dont care for LO leveling in general anyway, essentially they block it so you cant gain more than a level from any fight, no matter how difficult the enemy.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Id go with dragon age as well, to me it looks better than fable 2, and at least on par with oblivion. Its next after i finish halo odst and lost odyssey.
> 
> Im planning on picking up Nostalgia as well, but i seem to have a slighty higher tolerance than you Crazy. Although i will say this, while playing LO, i came to the conclusion no matter how much you like a game, if it forces your hand to grind for an extended period of time the game losses its luster. When leveling to beat the Immortal on LO i was going out of my mind, and it was one of the more reasonable ones. I also dont care for LO leveling in general anyway, essentially they block it so you cant gain more than a level from any fight, no matter how difficult the enemy.


You had to grind in LO?  Up to the middle of Disk 3 where I am I have never had to grind.  Never.  That is an amazing step forward for traditional JRPGs if you ask me.  I appreciated the level cap in areas because it was basically the game telling me I was ready to move on and should be capable of taking anything they throw at me.

"The Immortal" sounds like a boss I haven't encountered, so obviously I could be missing out on some bad stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I never even played the game. So you're both ahead of the curve.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 13, 2009)

@ stumpy, have you gotten to Gothza yet, in the lower level there is an area called the backyard, its the equivalent to the colliseum in Kingdom hearts, or the monster arena in Final Fantasy X, its a sidequest area involving mainly boss fights.

The immortal is the final challenge and the hardest boss in the game. I never had to grind until i fought him, although i suspect maybe i went a little overboard, but basically hes the toughest fight in the game.


Btw has everyone heard the bs news that the theme songs of Final Fantasy 13 is fucking leona lewis, are you serious.

@ Crazy, me and stumpy will be waiting for you on the other side of the curve then .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 14, 2009)

Just started Phantasy Star Universe; so far i think its actually pretty good, and its awesome how its kind of made into an anime/show with each level being made into an episode complete with opening and ending themes.

Plus its got a lot of saucy ladies


----------



## Sindri (Nov 14, 2009)

I need to finish PSU, i got sidetracked by the online play then afterwards i just stopped playing it, it's a fun game i just got burned out on it.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the story of Persona 2, but ffs I'm tired of the fugly dungeons and high encounter rate with battles. It's just a completely lifeless environment and there's little motivation to keep trudging through them all the time, or look for items.. Story seems pretty unique for an rpg though, and the battle system is interesting, although it would have been a pain to aquire fusion spells, without some solving orbs I won at a Casino.

Only problem is that levelling doesn'tt feel like an achievement, since I have to change personas all the time. Raising them all to rank 8 again, sometimes gets on my nerves..


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @ stumpy, have you gotten to Gothza yet, in the lower level there is an area called the backyard, its the equivalent to the colliseum in Kingdom hearts, or the monster arena in Final Fantasy X, its a sidequest area involving mainly boss fights.
> 
> The immortal is the final challenge and the hardest boss in the game. I never had to grind until i fought him, although i suspect maybe i went a little overboard, but basically hes the toughest fight in the game.


I want to say I've been to Gohtza, but I know nothing about this backyard you speak of.  I'll be sure to avoid it if possible


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 14, 2009)

lawlz, yea in lower ghotza there is a apartment building which you access by elevator , backyard is on the bottom, but you dont access it till disc 4 

although to be fair you need to beat this boss to get 5 achievements including skill master immortals, and the item it gives you is beast - quad absorb, which sed can also equip making him anti ailments and elements

@sindri, which version are you playing, i looked at the online part, but its a rip in my opinion
a. you have to buy the expansion AOTI for 800 MS points
b. then you have to pay 10 bucks a month additionally
c. the bosses are so hard from what i hear you cant beat them alone
d. because of a through c nobody plays, so there is no guarentee you can even get the additional achievements

Just for reference from Trueachievements 
-100% battle trophies on Star Ocean has 9 people completed, this is in my opinion the hardest achievement on Xbox 

-beating the last optional boss on PSU expansion, has only 3 people whove done it, but not becauses it harder in terms of difficulty

funny thing though, for those who have seen either Neon genesis or outlaw star, one of the characters from PSU looks exactly like the doctor from Outlaw Star and a lot like Gendou


----------



## Sindri (Nov 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @sindri, which version are you playing, i looked at the online part, but its a rip in my opinion
> a. you have to buy the expansion AOTI for 800 MS points
> b. then you have to pay 10 bucks a month additionally
> c. the bosses are so hard from what i hear you cant beat them alone
> d. because of a through c nobody plays, so there is no guarentee you can even get the additional achievements



I played years ago before the expansion was even announced. I can't remember what level i got to i know i got my character to Fortefighter then quit soon afterwards due getting burned out and most of the people i played with leaving/taking a break.  It was just to much of a chore trying to find a new party to group with regular due to me living in the UK and most of the people i met on there being from the US.

I didn't mind the monthly fee payed for online games in the past so it was nothing new to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2009)

im not much on online playing, so paying anything makes me balk because it would be paying for something i dont like

but the offline is great, although i will say there is this stretch in level 5 that is ridiculous
you have to play through a tough ten minute stretch, then a boss battle with the trio who are ridiculous difficult, followed by a battle against the bugs - and no save point

im sorry but that trio is too strong for their characters, first its always 3 on 1, and second the first two guys are okay, but they gay looking elf guy - does ridiculous damage, heals way to fast, and takes little damage

i completely used up 20 monomates and 8 dimates, just getting from him to actually robot bosses


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

Gonna be a long wait. I just put 3,000 dollars into the stock market and the stock market is down.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 16, 2009)

Ch 7 of PSU was BS of the highest caliber, i wont spoil anything, but it made LO seem very happy to me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

So SE announced a new Lufia game for the DS a while ago, apparently. But there are a few things that concern me:

1. It's not a new game, it's a remake of Lufia II.
2. It's an action RPG now--why?
3. Why can't we just get a new damn game?
4. You can tap members to perform combos? WHY?
5. Why do they insist on raping Lufia II with DS shit?

I'm hopeful, but very, very skeptical. I loved Lufia II, and I have nothing against action RPGs or anything, but why can't this just be a new game? Why ruin Lufia II by turning it into some stylized, new-aged Action/RPG and ditch the decent (classic) system it used to have?

They better not get rid of the monster raising though. If anything, that should be expanded by a lot, it was really fun but very restrictive in the first game. I don't want to see it devolved into a shitty monster arena with the monsters not fighting in battles (Dragon Quest ass-fuck).

Anyway, here's hoping they don't ruin it and actually improve upon some of the good features (the dragon hunting thing and monster raising).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2009)

dude you are basically putting port/remake and nintendo in the same sentence; thats all Nintendo does these days, but i will say this one thing its a same alot of these rpgs are relegated to the DS or handhelds, i mean with its crappy graphic capability why doesnt the Wii follow the ps2's example and release a bunch of rpgs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

From what I have read since it's more of a "reimagining" than a straight-up port/remake. Which is alright, but the points I made previously still bother me a bit. Why not just make an actual new game that doesn't borrow or rely on a previous installment?

Bastards. 

If the Wii had a bunch of RPGs I might get it. Like some good original content mixed with some awesome classic remakes for filler. I'm starting to hate my DS because it's so damn small, too.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2009)

The best game i have played on the Wii is Fire Emblem, The graphics were simple but good. All Wii games should be similar in graphics since that's about the most the Wii can handle and not look ugly as hell.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2009)

I want the wii for Tales of Symphonia 2.

Hmmm so far i can honestly say i dont care for enchanted arms, every female character in the game is a bitch. They introduce the girl in the cowboy hat and she is a brat, so im like okay the other girl will be normal. And see is an even bigger bitch, and having only 4 characters to chose from. Not to mention this game flat out rips off superior games, like azure dreams eternal eyes. The whole using "golems" as part of your team was done better in those games. And the VP thing is bullshit, so if im in the middle of a dunegon with no heal point, even if i take no damage in a battle, o vp takes me down to 1 hp and 1 ep. Whats the point of having healing items, if you lose the hp or ep anyway after the battle.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 21, 2009)

I've started playing KOTOR 2 with the restored content mod. It's hard to find some time playing it in between MW2 and Aion.


----------



## Espada (Nov 24, 2009)

I like 

1) 'Tales of' Series, especially Eternia and Symphonia. Playing the latter one now  
2) Star Ocean 3. Loveee this game for all the futuristic themes and storyline. 
3) Disgaea - is this considered as RPG? Feels more like tactical but who cares  Definitely worth playing.
4) Legend of Mana - Might be too cutesy for some people but it's one of my favs.
5) Chrono Cross - THE best game you can introduce to someone who's new to this genre. Beautiful graphics, awesome range of characters and superb storyline, I don't understand why SE don't wanna continue it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2009)

crystalroselle said:


> I like
> 
> 1) 'Tales of' Series, especially Eternia and Symphonia. Playing the latter one now
> 2) Star Ocean 3. Loveee this game for all the futuristic themes and storyline.
> ...



Yes Disgaea is one of the main stays of rpgs; although technically any game can be an rpg - generally the following games are considered "real/true" rpgs

- turn based - FF7
- tactics - Disgaea
- strategy, kind of the same as tactics, but on a grander scale; something like Red Alert Series or the Ogre battle series; you see what i mean instead of commanding single characters on a small field, you command units and battalions , but whatever you could call them the same thing
- hack and slash - Shining Series, diablo, Kingdom hearts
- crazy mixes and real time - FF12 (this is kind of a catch all, but it overlaps with hack and slash)
- Role Playing/Sims - i would also consider these rpgs, games like Phoenix Wright, and Trauma Center, i mean just technically speaking they seem to the closest to the definition

edit: i forgot 3rd person/1st person - although i think you can fit them into one of the above categories , most Western Style Rpgs fall into this group - Oblivion , King's Field, Fallout 3 (although some debate this one)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone here played puzzle quest, apparently its getting a sequel? I might like to try it eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2009)

Puzzle Quest?  Is that an RPG?


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 1, 2009)

No Jade Cacoon? that PSX RPG was classic.

Breath of Fire 3-4 the series was great with excellent animations and GFX for it's age. 
Rock Man Dash 1-2

Elder Scrolls: Oblivion+DLC
Fallout 3 + DLC
Every Bioware Game created evar!!


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

Morrowind was better than Oblivion.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 1, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Morrowind was better than Oblivion.



Seriously? Explain please.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Seriously? Explain please.



The only thing I thought Oblivion had over Morrowind was a better combat system and graphics.

It was a more open ended and much larger story, and I found it far more engrossing.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 1, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> The only thing I thought Oblivion had over Morrowind was a better combat system and graphics.
> 
> It was a more open ended and much larger story, and I found it far more engrossing.



Larger? I must play it now.

Graphics have never been a factor in most WRPG's I play anyways, thanks for the insight.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Larger? I must play it now.



Well, I think the actual mapsize of Oblivion is bigger, but IIRC there was a lot more content in Morrowind.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2009)

ill play jade cocoon one of these days, if for no other reason that a member of studio ghibli worked on it, i believe the same individual who did a lot of work on Kiki's delievery (alas not miyazaki)

speaking of which is anyone excited about the upcoming studio ghibli game

puzzle quest is kind of like an rpg, but i havent played it yet, but from what i hear its an rpg, where you battles are tetris style puzzles, but the rest of the game is basically an rpg

and i will be getting fallout 3 goty on xbox when its cheaper, i still need to get the survival edition for the ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

Replaying Mass Effect reminds me of why I'm loving WRPG so much this gen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2009)

i dont know i just couldnt get into mass effect, i only played about 15-20 minutes though; however it seems anything Betshda touches now is gold, Oblivion, Fallout 3, and now im playing Wet , good times

Enchanted Arms on the other hand is a struggle, its one of those games that has queer leveling which ends up causing you to have underdeveloped characters unless you follow some guide; hell im at this boss who is supposedly the easiest boss in the game, yet i think he is hard as hell and still cant beat him


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2009)

Play Mass Effect for a good 2-3 hours, you'll fall in love with it. Where it lacks in content it more then makes up with it in gameplay and story.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2009)

i just hate the character design, even though and i use the term loosely you can customize; but at least on fallout 3 i put on some power armor and bam Beast mode character; but i cant really do anything on mass effect, plus i have too many other games to play anyway, maybe some time down the line

my top list to play is 
Dragon Age
Demon's Souls
Halo Wars
Borderlands
Star Ocean
Assassin's Creed II
Valkyria Chronicles
Disgaea Series
Tales of Vesperia 
Fallout GOTY
Bioshock II

so Mass Effect is really down there on my list, well technically its not on it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2009)

So, what you're saying is, you're buying me a PS3 for Christmas? Thanks, Kira. 

I can't wait to play me some Demon Souls.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2009)

Alas my friend altruism is gift I have yet to be blessed with. 

Well I guess after im done with Gears 1 on insane, ill go ahead and trudge through Enchanted Arms. I dont think i have disliked an rpg this much since Unlimited Saga?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2009)

Did someone mention Tales?  The last couple of these have been great.  Tales of Vesperia and Tales of the Abyss were phenomenal.  I would love to see another one some time soon.

Another Persona would also be nice.

And while I am requesting sequels... what the fuck is taking Konami so long to bring out the next Suikoden?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2009)

There have been sequels to all those you mentioned released roughly within the last year.
Symphonia 2 on the Wii
Persona 4/ Person PSP
Suikoden Tierkries


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 3, 2009)

> There have been sequels to all those you mentioned released roughly within the last year.
> Symphonia 2 on the Wii
> Persona 4/ Person PSP
> Suikoden Tierkries



Well if you really want to get technical, Suikoden: Tierkreis is a spin off and not an actual sequel. Still a good game if I must say so.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2009)

well thats about as close to a sequel as you are gonna get anytime soon

i dont like to get technical with rpg series, if i did, id have to rearrange the games, as IV and Tactics are not sequels but prequels   So they should be 1,2, 1 -> 3, and so on; rpgs can get really messy when you get technical


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2009)

Good day on the rpg front, got Fable II limited edition and a brand new copy of Suikoden Tierkreis for under 10 bucks. 

Now to gently put them on my shelf and let them gather dust as they wait their turn in the unending queue.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

Come on.  A game on the PSP is considered a sequel?  Give me a break.

Notice I didn't mention Tales of Symphonia when I mentioned great Tales games.  I played it on the gamecube and it was a mediocre game.  Not interested in that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, cmon on; Persona 4 was on the ps2, the persona on the psp is actually a port

Tales of Symphonia is easily the best game in the series at its best, and at its worst its comparable to the best, you have no grounds for that statement

hell i hate Gone with the wind as a movie, but im not going to denies its a classic movie


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't you understand my primary complaint?  Not one of those sequels appears on the playstation 3 or the XBOX 360.

The playstation and the playstation 2 were incredible systems when it came to JRPG's.  I want the playstation 3 to continue down that path.  So far, I have been incredibly disappointed.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 6, 2009)

> The playstation and the playstation 2 were incredible systems when it came to JRPG's. I want the playstation 3 to continue down that path. So far, I have been incredibly disappointed.



Funny enough, you just spoke what I was thinking. I always wondered why the ps2 had such a great selection of jrpgs and yet the arrival of the ps3 and we're left with what...one or two (can't really remember the amount that's out but it isn't much to begin with) considering we have to wait for the year 2010 to even see things like ffxiii and such of the mediocre jrpgs to be released here.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope pray to God the next Suikoden game will be on PS3...God please!! And I agree with Rukia about the JRPG had awesome era on the PS1 and PS2 consoles. Whereas, I'm always wondering why is PS3 so slow when it comes to JRPGs?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2009)

Fate115 said:


> Funny enough, you just spoke what I was thinking. I always wondered why the ps2 had such a great selection of jrpgs and yet the arrival of the ps3 and we're left with what...one or two (can't really remember the amount that's out but it isn't much to begin with) considering we have to wait for the year 2010 to even see things like ffxiii and such of the mediocre jrpgs to be released here.



Quality of quantity, most ps2 jrpg were mediocre-bad.

PS3 games just take forever to make also.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2009)

Id say something like 30-50 percent of the ps2 rpgs came out in the last couple of years. The ps2 has so many rpgs because its on the end of its life, as a last gen console, and its easy to develop for, plus alot of the rpgs are not about graphics but story and gameplay so they fit on perfectly with the ps2. 

In all likelihood you will see the same thing with the ps3, since sony keeps the consoles alive longer, and rpgs are not so graphics oriented, they end up getting a boon in rpgs games. Its the same with handhelds, i imagine the reason alot of these rpgs end up on the ds and psp, cause its easier to develop. These companies probably also dont need the sales of a AAA title either, so they are content with modest sales on either the ps2 or one of the handhelds. 

And also look at whose made the rpgs so far on next gen, basically square enix, and maybe one or two from ubi and namco.

I think perhaps someones been watching too many Microsoft 7 commercials. Microsoft or any other company really doesn't listen to  you.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2009)

Persona 1 sucked ass. Story was boring, characters were uninteresting, battle system sucked, ugh what a disappointment. P3-4 saved the persona series in my eyes.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 6, 2009)

its funny how there are more j-rpgs out on the 360 then on ps3. (even tho valkyria chronicles is better then all the 360's exclusives together).

i'm still hoping for another tales game for ps3 and/or 360. oh and a next gen persona. please make it happen !

what happened to the persona 5 ps3 exclusive rumors anyways? they need to get away from those psp ports and give us a real next gen persona..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2009)

^ah but most of them have been ported, at least the good ones to the ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucius said:


> its funny how there are more j-rpgs out on the 360 then on ps3. (even tho valkyria chronicles is better then all the 360's exclusives together).
> 
> i'm still hoping for another tales game for ps3 and/or 360. oh and a next gen persona. please make it happen !
> 
> what happened to the persona 5 ps3 exclusive rumors anyways? they need to get away from those psp ports and give us a real next gen persona..



Valk was great, but Lost Odyssey was still better, and I enjoyed Magna Carta better in some ways but not in all. Overall having both systems gives me the best amount of JRPG/WRPG.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 7, 2009)

I never completed Lost Odyssey. The part where you are fighting those things that invade the land and you're timed really frustrated me. It's been almost 1 year since I've played a JRPG and i'm in the mood for another one.

*Blue Dragon or Tales of Vasperia?*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I never completed Lost Odyssey. The part where you are fighting those things that invade the land and you're timed really frustrated me. It's been almost 1 year since I've played a JRPG and i'm in the mood for another one.
> 
> *Blue Dragon or Tales of Vasperia?*


Tales of Vesperia.

Someone asked about the Atleir Iris series.  I consider them to all be pretty fun.  I beat them and haven't played them since though.  In other words, there are a lot of RPG's that I prefer.

Crazymtf, you liked Magna Carta 2?  I bought it because it's an RPG.  That is the only reason.  I played it for about an hour and haven't picked it up since.  You are saying it becomes a decent game?

The last Suikoden was great.  Lyon, Miakis, etc.  I can't wait till another one becomes available.  I would even be fine with it being on the PS2 at this point.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Valk was great, but Lost Odyssey was still better, and I enjoyed Magna Carta better in some ways but not in all. Overall having both systems gives me the best amount of JRPG/WRPG.



shame on me. how could i forgett about lost odyssey. imo its even with valkyria chronicles.

i was refering to infinit undiscovery, blue dragon and magna carta 2 which i didn't really like.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Tales of Vesperia.
> 
> Someone asked about the Atleir Iris series.  I consider them to all be pretty fun.  I beat them and haven't played them since though.  In other words, there are a lot of RPG's that I prefer.
> 
> ...



Give it about 3-4 hours to let it pick up. Combat gets better, new characters are introduced and yeah it does become better even storywise. Some people say it's cliche but the twist was pretty neat, different then what you'd expect. 2ND fave jRPG on 360.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2009)

Truth be told about Lost Odyssey i really liked it, probably in my top 25, but i played phantasy star universe right after and i actually like PSU more, that one for me is in the top 10.

Blue Dragon is serviceable, and id play a sequel, but it has too many quirks i dont like. 

Im definitely looking forward to magna carta 2 though, on art work alone it merits playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

That's what we all thought about Magna Carta 1. 

We quickly learned it was the worst game ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

MC1 sucked nuts, mC2 does not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

I suppose I'll take your word on it and pretend I love the game though I don't even have means to play it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2009)

What about Star Ocean 4?

Was it a failure?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2009)

I havent played MC one yet, but its my experience people tend to exaggerate how bad "bad" rpgs are. Hell my favorite game of all time Ephermal Fantasia, got blasted; and i love suikoden 4 which is also ripped apart.

But picked up Valkyria Chronicles today, couldnt pass it up for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I havent played MC one yet, but its my experience people tend to exaggerate how bad "bad" rpgs are. Hell my favorite game of all time Ephermal Fantasia, got blasted; and i love suikoden 4 which is also ripped apart.
> 
> But picked up Valkyria Chronicles today, couldnt pass it up for under 20 bucks.


Suikoden 4 sucks because 1, 2, and 5 are all better games.

If there is a Suikoden that is underrated... it's Suikoden 2.  It's hard as shit to find (I own it) and people never acknowledge it as being superior to one.  Suikoden 2 had Sierra in it.  The greatest Suikoden character of all time.  Fuck Yuber.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Persona 1 sucked ass. Story was boring, characters were uninteresting, battle system sucked, ugh what a disappointment. P3-4 saved the persona series in my eyes.



Even then, DDS is still better


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2009)

First of all Suikoden 3 is hands down the best in the series. Secondly, Suikoden 2 is generally ranked as 1 or 2 in terms of the series; what rock are you living under. It cant be considered underrated. And guess what i have suikoden 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, tactics, and tierkries. Your rinky dink game "collection" has nothing on me, as i imagine your "hard to find and you own" comment was meant to boast. 

And because you say a game is better than another , doesnt make it suck.
@crazy , i have to semi agree with you that the first persona is kind of dull and hard to get into, plus even for that time the graphics are less than stellar


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

-shrug-  I have all of them except Tierkries.  And we already agreed that it doesn't count.

Suikoden 3 is the best in the series?  I think not.  Love Chris, but Hugo was lame.  And the worst aspect of the game was the 3 hours you are forced to spend as Thomas.  Horrible.  Absolutely horrible.  Still a fun game despite those gripes.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 7, 2009)

I only own Suikoden 1 & 2 and tierkreis (used to own 3. Didn't like it) and have to say I definitely enjoyed 2 moreso than any of the others.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2009)

@Rukia, im just curious are you a man or women; because even for a guy you seem to favor female characters way to much, but then again based on your speech pattern id peg you as a guy; Chris, she's mannish and lame - in reality her and geddeo were just supporting cast memebers, Hugo was clearly the best out of the main characters, but three is the best cause its got the broadest appeal, hence its the only one that actually spawned a fairly long running manga series, its the only one i could see as appealing to a broader group just like ff7 did, not just rpg purists

just because its a spinoff doesnt mean tierkries doesnt count; you count tactics in ff

and imo the two best characters are Lazlo and Tir


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2009)

^^ its a guy......................


they needed a new shadow hearts 

shadow hearts 3 was fuckin horrible!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Even then, DDS is still better



I'd put P4 above DDS1. DDS2 however I haven't played so can't decide on it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2009)

owner said:


> ^^ its a guy......................
> 
> 
> they needed a new shadow hearts
> ...



ic

hmmm wasnt shadow hearts under midway, who went bankrupt, in any case, it might come out later but despite 3 ps2 titles, it was always kinda niche

im a little more suprised about wild arms, the series has what 5+ games , including one on the psp, i know its never super popular here but its gotta be decent enough to keep getting releases here


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody play any Magna Carta games? I'm set on buying Magna Carta 2 for the 360, but just wanna make sure I'm not buying the worst game ever. I'm not buying it because I expect an amazing story that can match classic RPGs, but I don't want COMPLETE garbage. I already know the voices are terrible, but that's expected...

EDIT: I should try reading at least the page I'm on... -__-


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2009)

^lol i was about to say the same thing

apparently opinion is split , but  crazy has actually played it and says its good, and although he overrates one game, i forget which, he generally has trust worthy opinions i think


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 9, 2009)

LOST ODYSSEY.

Best RPG on 360


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you played Tales of Vesperia? I go back and forth between that and LO being the best.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2009)

am i the only one that thought the main character in Tales of Vesperia was a girl; for the longest time i was like that purple haired character is a girl, i mean honestly looking at him he looks like even more of a girl than the guy on the cover of magna carta throne of blood


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 12, 2009)

no I'm looking forward to playing it soon. first I'm playing Infinite undiscovery though. Another great game I enjoy.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Dec 12, 2009)

Tales of Graces had better come out on US.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 12, 2009)

^ i think its wii bound


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> no I'm looking forward to playing it soon. first I'm playing Infinite undiscovery though. Another great game I enjoy.



Enjoy? For what? I mean I enjoyed... battling. And the title theme. And Touma (who you should love when you meet him), but the game fails on more than one level:

Voice acting (expected), boss battles (at least flinch), character design (except for Touma), and the BIGGEST problem with the game is that save points are hundreds of miles apart. This may not be a problem for you yet, but you will soon cry at the lack of save points.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 12, 2009)

btw for those clamouring where are the rpgs, looks like the wave might soon begin

not only is front mission coming out to ps3/xbox
apparently the atelier game is announced coming to the ps3
this may be the beginning of the mass flood of these games on the next gen systems


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2009)

just picked up chaos wars and another copy of la pucelle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

Why? Haven't you played those yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2009)

New Front Mission is a piece of shit, not a SRPG, just a shooter.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2009)

I consider Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republc I and II to be the very best RPGs I've ever played in my life-Star Wars storytelling at it's finest since "The Empire Strikes Back".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> New Front Mission is a piece of shit, not a SRPG, just a shooter.


 Yeah, but does it have cool graphics!??


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually i didnt have chaos wars or cross edge yet; and my copy of La Pucelle is sealed, so i basically got this one for free in the buy two get one free, so now i can play it

And yes Front Mission does have fairly nice graphics from the trailer that i have seen

@overwatch, star war telling at its finest is Shadows of the Empire, that game was tailored for a movie - you got a slightly cooler Han type character in Dash - who could be played by Viggo Mortensen; not to mention it features the most screen time for the greatest character in the Star Wars Universe Boba Fett; plus we also get IG 88


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

I remember when I had two copies of Makai Kingdom. I gave one to my pal, Scott Woods, for Christmas one year (note: he never returned the favor, that fuck), and my brother stole the other.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2009)

tough luck; im not overly picky, and if i can i get the game used to play, but i mean once i have it sealed for this long, and i can pick it up open for basically free why not; lol though i have 4 copies of legend of dragoon - i got one sealed gh as a gift, bought bl for 8 bucks, then got a gh and bl for 2 bucks each; i dont care if i have a game ten times, for 2 bucks you cant have too many copies of game

i have two copies of probably 15 or more games

but back on topic, what does the game indigo prophecy classify as , its kind of had me intrigued for a while


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Actually i didnt have chaos wars or cross edge yet; and my copy of La Pucelle is sealed, so i basically got this one for free in the buy two get one free, so now i can play it



You just love wasting money don't ya? 

or is this one big investment to sell later?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 15, 2009)

Chaos wars any good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

Chaos Wars is fun for a basic SRPG and crossover characters. That said, I never bothered finishing it. The skill system seems way too basic with such a limited array of learnable skills there's little incentive to progress your characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You just love wasting money don't ya?
> 
> or is this one big investment to sell later?



1. how is it wasting money, when its buy 2 get 1 free , and the la pucelle was my free game?

2. I never sell anything.

3. At least some of us have money to burn.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but back on topic, what does the game indigo prophecy classify as , its kind of had me intrigued for a while



I liked the style, but the story jumps into ''err...'' later on...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 1. how is it wasting money, when its buy 2 get 1 free , and the la pucelle was my free game?
> 
> 2. I never sell anything.
> 
> *3. At least some of us have money to burn.*



Oooooooo zing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2009)

hey thats just how i roll 

has anyone played nostalgia , i kind of want to play that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

Nostalgia is pretty fun if you don't mind old, old school RPG-style video games and random battles in airships.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2009)

I just started playing Tales of Vesperia, the story is already a lot better than Eternal Sonata (which i just got done with not too long ago). Idk what it was about eternal but the story was kinda ...blah... and the characters were all uninteresting, except for Chopin.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2009)

i hear they're remaking dragon quest 6 for the DS. awesome stuff.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 15, 2009)

I finally have some time to play video games :]. I got tales of graces so that is high up on my things to play list. My brother happens to know Japanese so he is going to help me through the game and explain the dialogue/plot.


----------



## Jotacon (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't come to the gaming department too often for some reason.
Anyway, obligatory post about the awesomeness that is Xenogears. Still one of my favourite RPG's of all time. Some don't like either the story or battlesystem, but I will always believe it was a masterpiece. Just a very flawed masterpiece. I was reminded because of my sig.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2009)

dragonquest 4-6 i think are all already released on the ds

i hear good things about xenogears, one of these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Eh, DQVI was already perfect as it was. No need for another release.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2009)

yea but until the ds release it wasnt in the US, so thats one ds remake i approve of ; although that FF3, and all these other rpgs id rather have at minimum on the wii if not the ps2,ps3,or xbox


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a good point. I guess I am just a spoiled emulation jerk.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 17, 2009)

i loved DQ6 as a child. played it as many times as I played chrono trigger which is MANY


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2009)

lolol

i know this is the rpg thread, but i just gotta give left 4 dead 2 a nice shout out

i kind of want to play assassins creed next, but then i gotta go back and get through the abomination that is enchanted arms


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 18, 2009)

Gutted DQ X is Wii only 

The DQ series rocks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

DQX + Wii = Fail.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2009)

^agreed

but thats not as bad as someone calling fallout and baldurs gate japanese rpgs, which some rube did on gamespot

im sorry dragon quest is nice, but due to the uniquness and all around just bam that was Demons Soul, Demons soul should get a lot more love


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll have to play Demon Souls one of these days. If it's the last thing that I do.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

> Torchlight Update Adds Steam Achievements, Cloud!
> DECEMBER 18, 2009, 3:46 PM - VALVE - PRODUCT UPDATE
> 
> Runic's critically-acclaimed action RPG, Torchlight, has received a major update to add support for Steam Cloud functionality and Steam Achievements. With Steam Cloud support, *Torchlight saved games and characters now follow you to any PC*. In addition to adding Cloud support, Torchlight players may now slash their way to over 60 Steam achievements.
> ...


I'm pimpin this everywhere I can


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

I should've waited to buy Torchlight.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 18, 2009)

ahah torchlight 50 percent off


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 19, 2009)

edit: i meant dragon age not quest in my earlier post

and apparently the chap who said fallout was a jrpg simply had gramatical problems, and was saying Wrpgs are greater than jrpgs, in the process looking like a bigger idiot then with his original comment

with the exception of diablo as a franchise i would not even put another wrpg in my top 25, i would include fallout and elder scrolls in a top fifty, but overall its not even close


----------



## Mofo (Dec 19, 2009)

I just started playing IceWind Dale II, but I don't have much free time, problem is: motherfucking enemies 3shoot my party at the highest level of difficulty


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> with the exception of diablo as a franchise i would not even put another wrpg in my top 25, i would include fallout and elder scrolls in a top fifty, but overall its not even close



What games are in your top 25 then?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> edit: i meant dragon age not quest in my earlier post
> 
> and apparently the chap who said fallout was a jrpg simply had gramatical problems, and was saying Wrpgs are greater than jrpgs, in the process looking like a bigger idiot then with his original comment
> 
> with the exception of diablo as a franchise i would not even put another wrpg in my top 25, i would include fallout and elder scrolls in a top fifty, but overall its not even close



As I would agree, Diablo or should I say blizzard is just that good.

Mass Effect>>Fallout by the way, in terms of voice acting, characters, gameplay, music, and graphics, and Fallout being a total mess of glitches and bugs that makes it seem like they ran one test to see if the game works, and that's all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally dont like mass effect, i played fallout 3 first, and to me mass effect feels like that but in space, but without the power suit

@nightfall 
f 6,7,8,x
basically any suikoden game
diablo 1 and 2
tales of symphonia
breath of fire III
lost odyssey
bahamut lagoon
xenosaga
azure dreams
alundra

etc. 
im too lazy to try to remeber every rpg ive played and was awesome
and also im sure this is a bait to get me to list at least one game that you feel is terrible, and then point out how some said wrpg title you think is better

look in the end the difference between fallout oblivion fable diablo etc. is not really that great in terms of distinguishing characters like gameplay; diablo simply has a great story which is why i prefer jrpg who are story heavy, the three great brothers of evil attempting to gain access to the human world, the hero turned villian, etc. and im sorry but the angel design in Diablo is beast mode, Tyrael, this dude looked like he could whoop your ass, he was some lame dude in a white smock, faceless, tappered wings, nice


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I personally dont like mass effect, i played fallout 3 first, and to me mass effect feels like that but in space, but without the power suit



Saren is not pleased.



Much better then kentucky fried chicken guy end boss who dies with one shot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2009)

that guy does look cool, i will get around to it eventually, i might like it more when i play it longer, but at the moment its not even on the backburner


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally managed to get ahold of a copy of Xenosaga.  I liked it overall, with my only complaint being related to how short it is.  There really aren't that many different areas you can visit in game and it's quite linear in how it plays out.

It's a good introduction in terms of world and characters and I hope the sequels follow through.

Some parts of the game are a bit disturbing though.  Particularly the deal with Cherenkov.  Did he kill the clone of that woman he was married to (the little girl he strangled)?  I didn't like how Shion had so much sympathy for the guy, even though he killed over a billion people.

Albedo was all kinds of crazy fun.  I'm not sure how many people noticed this, but the chair he was sitting on within the Song of Nelphilm?  It's figure is that of a woman on her hands and knees.  

I liked nearly all of the cast, except for Chaos.  He irritates me somehow.  I hope he doesn't ruin the series for me.

I have a hard time figuring out who is really my favorite character.  They're all so different, while being equally interesting or likeable.  I just wish there had been more developement of them outside of cut scenes.  How the characters are while being at rest, you know?  Kind of like how they all react to the Professor in a different way?  

Gameplay-wise, I wish you could have decided to be in your AGWS at the start of a battle.  I don't know how characters compared to AGWS in terms of difficulty, but I never used them since it seemed a bit repetitive to have to keep hopping into them.  And once you get your AOE attacks for your characters, there's no real incentive to use them at all, except for maybe against partiucarly tough bosses.

I'll probaby be recieveing the second episode tommorrow and I hope they expand the scope of the game this time.  Being able to count non-dungeon locations on one hand isn't quite large enough for me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2009)

^what is this treachory

Chaos is the a beast mode character, he is by far my favorite character, and pretty much the only character i like besides the main characters brother - i personally find all the female character at least in the first game creepy

but i didnt think it was short though, honestly i felt the cutscenes alone were long enough, did you fight the two optional bosses?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^what is this treachory
> 
> Chaos is the a beast mode character, he is by far my favorite character, and pretty much the only character i like besides the main characters brother



Maybe he improves later, but he didn't do much in the first game.  



> - i personally find all the female character at least in the first game creepy



Creepy?  I don't see how you can say that.  Maybe when Momo was being raped by Albedo, but that had more to do with the scene than anything...



> but i didnt think it was short though, honestly i felt the cutscenes alone were long enough, did you fight the two optional bosses?



Yep.  After exploring and doing everything, including wasting alot of time to check on NPC dialogue (involves running back and forth between locations and talking to everyone _several times_), reading the entire database, playing the mini-games, arming all of the AWGS, and exploring every inch of the game, it was only 40 or so hours.  

I wouldn't mind playing through it again, but the game is built on cutscenes, rather than sidequests.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I'm done with DAO.  And I need something to tide me over during the holidays.  I have decided to go this route...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPqJhBoeQFo[/YOUTUBE]

I prefer most of the RPG's in my collection, but it feels like ages since I played it and I don't really remember any aspect of the game (characters, plot, combat system, etc).  I remember it was at least somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

Grandia On-line is in the works.  Best part is it seems to be based upon the first game, which is really how it should be for the entire series.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

It's hard for me to be excited about that.

I disliked Grandia III and I think Grandia Xtreme was one of the worst games I have ever purchased.  (I was tricked into buying that game because I actually liked Grandia 2.)


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Creepy?  I don't see how you can say that.  Maybe when Momo was being raped by Albedo, but that had more to do with the scene than anything...


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say he was my favorite, but he was infectious, that's for sure.  XD

And seriously "Get out of my body!"?  I know they censored that scene as best as they could, but damn, I'm surprised they even showed it.  



Rukia said:


> It's hard for me to be excited about that.
> 
> I disliked Grandia III and I think Grandia Xtreme was one of the worst games I have ever purchased.  (I was tricked into buying that game because I actually liked Grandia 2.)



I'm not sure how you'd like Grandia I.  I think people either love it or hate (personally I loved it.)  It's quite different from Grandia II in most respects though.  Almost like they weren't even the same game series except for some gameplay mechanics.

Funny enough, I bought Grandia I because I heard good things about Grandia II, loved every minute of it, and when I finally got ahold of Grandia II, I hated it to death.  Only character I liked were the "Curves of Valmar".


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

I loved Grandia I, it's a amazing game, one the best rpgs ever made.

They just couldn't copy that success with it's sequels.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I loved Grandia I, it's a amazing game, one the best rpgs ever made.
> 
> They just couldn't copy that success with it's sequels.



P.S. Would it be wrong to say that Xenosaga's dub was superior?  I don't recieve even half the enjoyment out of Albedo's Japanese seiyuu.  XD


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> P.S. Would it be wrong to say that Xenosaga's dub was superior?  I don't recieve even half the enjoyment out of Albedo's Japanese seiyuu.  XD



Albedo has a great english voice, but the rest of them are terrible. 

The voice for Albedo is Itachi/Zetta/Balmung/Alucard.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Albedo has a great english voice, but the rest of them are terrible.
> 
> The voice for Albedo is Itachi/Zetta/Balmung/Alucard.



What, you kidding?  Xenosaga had amazing VAs all round.  At least in the first one anyway.  I've heard that there's a notable drop in quality in the sequels.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What, you kidding?  Xenosaga had amazing VAs all round.  At least in the first one anyway.  I've heard that there's a notable drop in quality in the sequels.



That might be it, I need to go to go back and play the first one again.

All I remember is all the games have nonexistent lip sync.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Curves of Valmar".




Now that you mention it.  I hated pretty much every character.

The Wings of Valmar annoyed the shit out of me.

Main character's brother was probably the only character I liked.

I was talking to Lord Yu about Radiata Story.  I really enjoyed that one.  I thought about it yesterday when I watched Avatar.  That dude was fighting his own race.  It reminds me of following Ridley and joining the non-humans.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> That might be it, I need to go to go back and play the first one again.
> 
> All I remember is all the games have non existent lip sync.



That's true, but it doesn't bother me.  I'd rather they sound convincing than look convincing and they sounded very convincing to me.  Hell, Momo's VA actually has experience performing a Magical Girl character, complete with a theme song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yzQQxZIbi4[/YOUTUBE]

Low video quality, but it's not like every VA can sing you know?  That she isn't totally awful while doing so is to her credit.



Rukia said:


> The Wings of Valmar annoyed the shit out of me.



I liked her, except for her (completely unwarranted) interest in the main character.  Had a good voice actress as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Now that you mention it.  I hated pretty much every character.
> 
> The Wings of Valmar annoyed the shit out of me.
> 
> ...


Playing that side just for Ganz is worth it.

He's awesome, especially after his armor change.

Now taste my GANZ BREAKER!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 21, 2009)

i meant that in the first game they looked creepy in their design, they all had this kind of black hole sun gaze going on, i think they altered it in the second game

dont hate on Chaos, hed back hand albedo, and the guy would ask for another

btw im just curious, but how many of you here know that nintendo was founded before the 1900s, i honestly didnt have a clue nor do i care, because they werent a gameing company till almost a hundred years later, but i hardly think this is overly common knowledge


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2009)

A long running company trying to find there place in the world. 

Till they stumbled onto video games.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 21, 2009)

They also used to own/operate love hotels.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 21, 2009)

^yea i caught that on wiki

just saying this guy on gamespot acted like everyone knew that

hell i have had every nintendo system since snes; and collected games for around 10 years, but i had no clue - fuck as long as they make good games, they can come from the moon in an alternate dimesion where the sun is blue


----------



## Wesley (Dec 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laMvJf9UNdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Great score.

I'm not sure why this game never caught on.  I really enjoyed it.  Spirit Blacksmith.  Dating chicks to build stronger weapons.  Sounds like an awesome concept to me.  Thought the character design was pretty good too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_uNmzdCVXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2009)

just picked up champions of norrath on a friends recommendation


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

Thousand Arms sounds like a gem, as long as the dating simulation isn't required, I may give it a shot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2009)

i have it and played a bit, i love it so far, its really one of those crazy atlus style games, but why hate on dating sim, that kind of cool integration - kind of why i want to try ar tonelico and i think cross edge has it too


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have it and played a bit, i love it so far, its really one of those crazy atlus style games, but why hate on dating sim, that kind of cool integration - kind of why i want to try ar tonelico and i think cross edge has it too



As long as I don't *have* to do it, I'm cool with it.

Ar Tonelico the diving is required. :rage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

I liked the dating thing in Thousand Arms. 

It was a fun game up until I didn't want to play anymore.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, the only game ive played through all the way that kind of had dating sim in it was azure dreams, but it wasnt quite as integral as in the others

although i will say one thing, i cant stand it when us companies do heavy censoring to games when they are brought over here
-azure dreams, castle shikigami and gunbird 1, and many others , christ just let them smack mature or adults only on it and let that be that, at minimum make a censored and uncensored version, it cant be that hard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

I loved Azure Dreams, too.

Come to think of it, a few of my favorite games had dating sims.  Remember Harvest Moon?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2009)

Ar Tonelico 2 has a major glitch in it.  Very frustrating.

Mir/Jacqli is an epic character though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2009)

i have most harvest moon games, im just missing really the snes/64/and save the homeland


----------



## Botzu (Dec 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> As long as I don't *have* to do it, I'm cool with it.
> 
> Ar Tonelico the diving is required. :rage


Didn't it only require you to dive through the first level of one of your characters? Also there really isn't much to the dating sim. Its more of a "oh I have 2000 dive points so now I can spend those points on one of my characters and learn a few spells and read through blocks of text" than it is trying to actually romance any of the characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2009)

eh i got no problem with dating sims, im still remebering when in Full Metal Panic Souske tried to play one

looks like ill be offline for a while, gotta send in my xbox for repairs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have most harvest moon games, im just missing really the snes/64/and save the homeland


 The SNES one is the only one I've played. Coincidentally, it's the best one.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2009)

Is demon's souls repetive?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

You know, I wonder if there is a japanese rpg out there where you play as the villain side, not pseudo evil like Laharl and Zetta, but real baddies.

I would love it, you go around the story doing all the evil deeds and things he does, while sometimes running into the hero team, and being evil.

It needs to be done, even with the final battle playing out like a rpg final battle would be epic, except you know, the villain wins. :ho

Unlike Light.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 23, 2009)

More RPGs need the upgrade system in FFIX, FFT, FFTA and FFTA2... I love having weapons that grant abilities and stuff as well as stats and buffs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You know, I wonder if there is a japanese rpg out there where you play as the villain side, not pseudo evil like Laharl and Zetta, but real baddies.
> 
> I would love it, you go around the story doing all the evil deeds and things he does, while sometimes running into the hero team, and being evil.
> 
> ...


This is an idea I've had for at least a decade now. I'm sure that at least one gaming company has at least one asshole with the same idea. I mean, it's impossible this hasn't been done before but it hasn't.

At least, it hasn't been done in a such a way that it saw the light of day or was any good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is an idea I've had for at least a decade now. I'm sure that at least one gaming company has at least one asshole with the same idea. I mean, it's impossible this hasn't been done before but it hasn't.
> 
> At least, it hasn't been done in a such a way that it saw the light of day or was any good.


Not even a spin off game. 

Villains are underappreciated. 

I wonder if we took a poll of NF, asking what do you like better, heroes or villains, which would be higher.

Edit:
Actually I think I will test in chatterbox. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

Why stop there? Why not make two games: 1 based on villains and 1 based on heroes and see which sells better?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 23, 2009)

You can play as a villian in "Half Minute Hero"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

But do you play the entire game as a villain with a mirror-image of a traditional RPG story?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2009)

Technically Demons soul is an jrpg, and you can be evil in it at times including the ending

and arent you a bad guy in soul nomad?

i believe in suikoden 3 , if you do everything right you can play as one of the bad guys for an arc

but utlimately this is kind of dumb as good and evil are relative terms, the game really wouldnt be that much different, i mean from the point of the "villian" he is the hero and the hero the "villian", its all about perspective - if you just want to go around killing a bunch of people just play any fps or gta


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

But not from the perspective of the player, he is able to tell whether the actions of a villain are just or not, and alot villains don't think they are a hero in any form.

Such as burning down a village that the hero lived in, and killing his parents, which would usually be a set up for the main hero to chase down the villain like in all rpgs.

What you play is what the villain is setting up in the meantime, as it doesn't make sense for them to be idle, because it shows that they are getting around, and usually have forces to command who would be your other teammates. I'm speaking of a power hungry person, who is gathering power to ascend to greater strength or godhood.



> if you just want to go around killing a bunch of people just play any fps or gta


We are talking about rpg, you know something with a decent storyline and plot, not just random murdurs of weak ordinary humans.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 23, 2009)

Orge Battle had the option of being good or evil.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Orge Battle had the option of being good or evil.



Orge battle is a strategy game.

I'm speaking traditional jrpg.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> But not from the perspective of the player, he is able to tell whether the actions of a villain are just or not, and alot villains don't think they are a hero in any form.
> 
> Such as burning down a village that the hero lived in, and killing his parents, which would usually be a set up for the main hero to chase down the villain like in all rpgs.
> 
> ...



Sounds difficult.. But it's something that I've wanted as well in the past, I tried looking for freeware rpgs once, that had something along those lines, but I never found anything, and most freeware rpgs I've tried suck anyway so. 

I sort of had this thought that if you made a lot of twists and turns with Suikoden II it might have worked, where you played as Jowy(although he wasn't really a villain in that sense) but it probably wouldn't have been exactly what you were looking for. It's the only game i've tried in the Suikoden series so far. And it's a lot about war, so it's easier to make the setup in such a setting imo...

Dual storylines, choices for both Hero/villain sounds easier..

But would such a game sell? How many gamers actually want this kind of setup really?=P


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2009)

You're sort of evil in Eternal Sonata (at least i think so). the main character is Chopin and it takes place in his dream and your main party fights you in the end because they drive Chopin literally insane to where he doesn't know what's a dream or what is reality.

And after you beat him, the party you play as who traveled with him through the whole game doesn't even give a shit...assholes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2009)

i believe ogre battle is a traditional jrpg, but you seem to be specifically angling at a turn based game of this nature

i dont know seeing as its been down in other formats, and a lot of jrpgs developers dont really care about being trend setters, i dont see it happening; although i imagine with the number jrpg that are not released here, a game like this could in all likelihood already exist


----------



## Wesley (Dec 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i believe ogre battle is a traditional jrpg, but you seem to be specifically angling at a turn based game of this nature



Yep.  There are some strategy elements to it, but it's not as hard core as say, La Puccele or Luminous Arc in terms of strategy.

@ Xenosaga II; Organize your own f-ing bookshelves, you f-er!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2009)

i meant it in the sense that i would call a traditional jrpg, any series that came out of Japan in like the 90s especially during the ps2/snes heyday

ogre battle has been around as long as say FF, it came out of japan, i dont see why it cant be called a traditional rpg as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Ogre Battle hasn't been around as long as Final Fantasy, watcha talking about willis.

If you count Fire Emblem as a rpg, and not a strategy game with rpg elements, then I guess Ogre Battle can count as well.

Shin Megami Tensai, Mother, Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and Phantasy Star are examples of traditional jrpg.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2009)

dude strategy games are rpgs, at best/worst they are a sub genre of JRPG games, but they are RPG

i honestly dont think anyone is going to say that Fire Emblem and Ogre Battle or Disgaea or many other games are not rpgs

and as far as the age of ogre battle, it hits US shores before/same time as  suikoden and only slighlty after FF
FF 1 was on the NES, OB was on the snes, Suikoden was on the ps1

the games you are listing are a. turn based and b. not all older that ogre battle, and not that much
FF- 1987
OB - 1993 (97 US)
Persona Revelations 1996
Suikoden - 1995
dragon quest - 86 Japan, 89 US
Earthbound - 94 (mother 1 89)
PS - 87

it really seems either a. you do not think strategy games are role playing, which i must completely disagree with or b. you do not think ogre battle was made by a japanese company c. have some problem with the year 1993


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude strategy games are rpgs, at best/worst they are a sub genre of JRPG games, but they are RPG
> 
> i honestly dont think anyone is going to say that Fire Emblem and Ogre Battle or Disgaea or many other games are not rpgs
> 
> ...



If 6 years is slightly after.....

You need to get your dates straight son, the ones I mentioned all came before Ogre Battle.

Shin Megami Tensai came out a year before Ogre Battle, but I actually meant Digital Devil Story: Megami Tensei which came out same year as Final Fantasy.

Four Final Fantasy games infact came before Ogre Battle. 

Phantasy Star-1988

What does US release have to do with anything, your not much a old school gamer are you? :ho

I also didn't mention Earthbound, Suikoden, or Persona coming before Ogre Battle.



> dude strategy games are rpgs, at best/worst they are a sub genre of JRPG games, but they are RPG



As I said that they have JRPG elements, but are not traditional jrpg games.

also, Starcraft and Chess are rpgs now? 



> a. turn based


All traditional rpg games are turn based.


----------



## Baks (Dec 24, 2009)

Some of my non fave FF rpgs are Chrono Trigger, I completed that a few months ago on the DS - what an awesome game.

Also loved playing through Persona 4 on my PS3 well, that was another great game.

I am currently playing Persona 3: FES and midway through the game and loving it.

I will post up more of my fave other rpgs later.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think they're quite grasping the concept. In Ogre Battle you could be "evil" but you're not taking the role of a world-conquering bad guy. You'd just doing questionable things and it follows the same basic good guy story and the end result is you still fight the devil.

I also don't consider Ogre Battle to be a traditional RPG, nor a true SRPG. More like a tactical RPG/hybrid of fucking awesome win.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 24, 2009)

Basically what you are saying is that you want to kill the goodguys and ruin everyone's shit.

@ Xenosaga II; Take _that_ you f-ing bookshelves!


----------



## Baks (Dec 24, 2009)

I have played Xenosaga II but I didn't complete it, I could never really get into it for some reason.

Also cuz I live in the UK, I dunno why the hell Namco never released Xenosaga I and III over here for some reason.  But yet they choose to release ep II over here which is kinda odd to me.

It felt weird to me playing the second of a three game saga without knowing what the events and storyline that happened in the first game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Basically what you are saying is that you want to kill the goodguys and ruin everyone's shit.
> 
> @ Xenosaga II; Take that you f-ing bookshelves!



Well indeed.

@Xenosaga II, isn't that a part to get a ability for someone if I recall correctly.

My save is sitting right on the final boss, just need to finish him, ba he kill me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2009)

first of all persona revelations which you listed and suikoden which i listed but are undeniably jrpg which came afterward, so you get your facts straight son

and are you serious, are you serious - you do realize that strategy are .......drumroll........... turn based, oh my JESUS! what i dont believe. 
Games like disgaea, vandal hearts, ogre battle, they are turn based but simply on a larger scale , basically the characters are not stationary, but in essence you do the same thing as you would in FF, you pick where to move then you pick and attack or defend, then it switches to the enemeis turn and you keep going till somone dies ; hell in most of these strategy games it even says "your turn", so i dont see your point

all i see you here is playing a game of semantics and not a very good, next i suppose you are going to tell me that the shining games/kingdom hearts are not rpg because they are hack n slash


btw this is an excerpt from wiki:
Although strategy games are similar to role-playing games in that the player must manage units with a variety of numeric attributes, RPGs tend to be about a smaller number of unique characters, while strategy games focus on larger numbers of fairly similar units.[2]

they are basically saying the only difference between the two is scale like i said, and i hardly think thats enough to create a separate genre when most of the other aspects are fairly similar

but honestly even this excerpt or your opinion is just that; there is no holy video game council that sits on its thrown and says "lowly mortals behold for i create to 'traditional jrpg' and they are the select few titles"; frankly its just a term made up by some people after the fact and not everyone is going to agree with it including myself, and thats not going to make your opinion anymore right

and also by the way time is a subjective concept, id say considering video gaming has been around going on 30 plus years, and in general a 6 span is not so big to classify these as different eras


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2009)

> "lowly mortals behold for i create to 'traditional jrpg'



You lowly mortal gamers should listen.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 25, 2009)

:] I just beat dragon age origins and I am starting to play suikoden 2 now. Its really good so far. Loving the evil luca blight he is ridiculous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 25, 2009)

ah dragon age, once i get back my xbox i want to play it, i could play it on my ps3 but for some reason i dont want to, on the flip side i want to play brutal legend on the ps3 but not the xbox

hehe good xmas haul (for those wondering im European, and although we live in the US, in Europe you, at least my area of Europe you actually open gifts on Christmas eve) - we even have a second holiday in Dec. basically called st. nichoclas day.


----------



## Baks (Dec 25, 2009)

Botzu said:


> :] I just beat dragon age origins and I am starting to play suikoden 2 now. Its really good so far. Loving the evil luca blight he is ridiculous.



How is Suikoden 2 btw?

The only in that series I have played have been 4 and 5.

I thought 4 was really boring to honest and not all that great.

Though 5 was amazing due to the memorable twists in that game.  Imo, 5 is one of the best rpgs out there for the ps2.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2009)

My big mistake in Ogre Battle is that I always spared Deneb.  Recruiting certain "pure" characters is almost impossible after allowing her to live.  I'm not big on killing female characters and she was no exception.  My good/evil alignment was fucked as a result.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> My big mistake in Ogre Battle is that I always spared Deneb.  Recruiting certain "pure" characters is almost impossible after allowing her to live.  I'm not big on killing female characters and she was no exception.  My good/evil alignment was fucked as a result.



You only take a rep hit by sparing her.  It's possible to build it back up to requirements, but you have to be careful.  Good news is, she doesn't effect the ending besides adding her own profile.

Contrary to what I've been told, Xenosaga II is, so far, as good as Xenosaga I.  Yes, I think they went a little overboard in tweaking the gameplay and increasing the difficulty (Saga I was quite easy), and there are certain aspects from the first game I miss, such as the e-mails and in-game glossary, but everything so far is good.  Here's to hoping that it holds out for a decent finish.


----------



## Baks (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought Namco where gonna remake Xenosaga I for the DS.  Whatever happened to that btw?

It certainly has not been released in the Uk anywayz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2009)

You mean downgrade.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2009)

Baks said:


> I thought Namco where gonna remake Xenosaga I for the DS.  Whatever happened to that btw?
> 
> It certainly has not been released in the Uk anywayz.



Never got released in the West. There;s a fan translation project though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2009)

and actually it's Episode 1 and 2, but the gameplay style for both is like 1.

It sucks we will never get Episode 4, 5, and 6 now due to Nintendo owning Monolith.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 26, 2009)

i thought they cancelled those before they even finished the series; i thought that was the original plan but then they just randomly changed it to 3 episodes, but i guess that would explain it

hehe but i do look forward to the what 13 or so part rpg coming to the ps3

does anyone think suikoden, like the main series will ever have some kind of conclusion or overall plot, or will it be like link/zelda, so ambigious they make indefinite sequels; dont get me wrong i dont care if they continue indefinitely, but i would like to see some over aching plot, maybe something like regarding the origin of the true ruins, or the quest to obtain all 20? true ruins or the like


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2009)

On Suikoden, and been playing the 1st one recently, first time on psn.

 Cleo always bugged me that it looked nothing like a girl.


I just couldn't see it, but I've seen fanart that makes her look like a female.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 26, 2009)

haha, what a thing to gripe about

lol, demons souls won gamespots editors choice for GOTY , and everyone is know bitching how Uncharted 2 got robbed, despite not a single one of these people playing it, though i doubt playing crap like U2, they have the skills necessary to even play it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

Cleo always bugged me too.

Suikoden 2 was better though.  Neclord's backstory was explained and Sierra (epic character) was introduced.  Yuber and Luca Blight were also good characters.

I keep waiting for some sort of Suikoden All Stars game that will pit all of the true rune bearers against one another.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 27, 2009)

That was an abrupt ending.  I can see why people would be upset by Xenosaga II, since it was a non-cliffhanger, cliffhanger ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone pick up Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes for ds? Pretty cool game, fun as hell battle system.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2009)

Wild Arms 5 or Tales of Legendia?

I have somewhere between 50 and 100 RPG's in my collection; primarily for the Playstation and Playstation 2.  These 2 games were games I barely played. I got distracted by other releases and barely touched them.

I have a strong itch to start a new game right now.  Which of these should I go with?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2009)

I hear Tales of Legendia is the worst in the series, but that is just hearsay.

So I suggest Wild Arms 5.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2009)

True then again every wild arms sucks so I'd go back to tales


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> True then again *every wild arms* sucks so I'd go back to tales



Ah come on......you got to love the graphics and animations in Wild Arms 1.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2009)

Bah.  I just decided to play Radiata Story again.  I'm going to side with the non-humans.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wild Arms 5 or Tales of Legendia?
> 
> I have somewhere between 50 and 100 RPG's in my collection; primarily for the Playstation and Playstation 2.  These 2 games were games I barely played. I got distracted by other releases and barely touched them.
> 
> I have a strong itch to start a new game right now.  Which of these should I go with?



wow thats it, i have more rpgs in either my ps1 or ps2 collection solo, then you have in your entire collection

dont like to brag, who am i kidding, but i have over 400 rpgs 
but thats just how i role

anyways, just got a wii for xmas, going to pick up radiant dawn tos 2 now , to finally play the sequel to one of my fav games.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow thats it, i have more rpgs in either my ps1 or ps2 collection solo, then you have in your entire collection
> 
> dont like to brag, who am i kidding, but i have over 400 rpgs
> but thats just how i role
> ...


I've made a few mistakes over the years.  Trading in systems and all of the games that go with them for instance.  These mistakes stand out since I have re-purchased some of the games (ex: Suikoden 2) and systems (ex: Sega Dreamcast) I originally sold.

I have learned my lesson though.  Even if I never play these games again (ex: Kartia), I will continue to hold onto them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

I either sold all my games or my brother stole them to sell. Either way, my "collection" consists of about 25 games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

I lost my collection of all old systems, I had a shit load of ps1 games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Think of how much money all those games could be worth now, too.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wild Arms 5 or Tales of Legendia?
> 
> I have somewhere between 50 and 100 RPG's in my collection; primarily for the Playstation and Playstation 2.  These 2 games were games I barely played. I got distracted by other releases and barely touched them.
> 
> I have a strong itch to start a new game right now.  Which of these should I go with?


ToL - ugly in battle character models and below avg battle system
Wild arms 5 - annoying characters

Imo Wild arms 5 > TOL only because you can turn off the sound while playing the game. You cant turn off the terrible battle system and ulgy character sprites.

Edit: Also yeah suikoden 2 is great so far. I just got to the part where so and so betrays you. Why would he do this to me !! :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Because he's jealous of your style and weapons, of course.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2009)

i need to try T o L its not rated anywhere near as bad as lot of  people on this board say it is, plus its a tales game


----------



## Botzu (Dec 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i need to try T o L its not rated anywhere near as bad as lot of  people on this board say it is, plus its a tales game


I over exaggerated a little bit  it really isn't that terrible. If you come at it looking forward to another awesome tales game you will be disappointed though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 29, 2009)

so other than tales sym 2, fire emblem, MQJoker
what other rpgs are on the wii

and can i use the wii controller normally here, i personally think its lame and tiring, christ i tried playing Onechabara with it and it made the game 10x more difficult to play


----------



## Botzu (Dec 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so other than tales sym 2, fire emblem, MQJoker
> what other rpgs are on the wii
> 
> and can i use the wii controller normally here, i personally think its lame and tiring, christ i tried playing Onechabara with it and it made the game 10x more difficult to play


if you know japanese there are quite a few others that are actually really fun(tales of graces ie is great for the 4-5 hours I have played so far).  some wiiware titles as well. Also for tales of sym 2 and fire emblem I think you can use a gamecube controller which makes it much easier.

Some wii rpgs:
Chrystal bearers just came out don't know if it is any good.
Final fantasy the after years was pretty good for the short period I played it.
Muramasa was really fun, although not as good as odins sphere.
Valhalla knights(although I hear it is terrible).
Baroque (never tried it and havent heard much good about it)
Rune factory frontier(never played it so i cant comment)
Dokapon kingdom (never played it so i cant comment)
Little kings story (never played it so i cant comment)

Not much though in terms of really solid games.


----------



## pinkystick (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard good things about Vagrant Story but the graphics are kind of putting me off. Can someone convince me into buying it for my PS2?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 29, 2009)

I only have to kill Albedo four more times and then I'll have enough money to clear Mattew's debt.  The lack of shops in the game is starting to hurt.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 29, 2009)

Botzu said:


> if you know japanese there are quite a few others that are actually really fun(tales of graces ie is great for the 4-5 hours I have played so far).  some wiiware titles as well. Also for tales of sym 2 and fire emblem I think you can use a gamecube controller which makes it much easier.
> 
> Some wii rpgs:
> Chrystal bearers just came out don't know if it is any good.
> ...



oh my Jesus! i completely forgot about the eye candy that is Murmasa, did this game have a limited edition or was it just a preorder item

can japanese wii games play on the wii like the ps3 games can , or would i need some kind of mod

ill prolly get vahalla, remeber i collect all rpgs good or bad, playing them is another matter
same on the rest mentioned

and i dont play the virtual games game, thats not how i roll, if i cant physical touch the game , i dont want it, so Squenix better hurry up and release ff 4 years after on the ds or psp - i am honestly suprised they havent, you know they could make at least 20 bucks a pop on that, or is it that short?

@ pink, question is can you find it for a good price, it is a collectors game and usually worth a nice amount, so if you can get it cheap who cares how it plays

now if you are buying it to play, well the game is just awesome but i found it to be hard, graphics wise and gameplay wise it was kinda unique and even now its battle system hasnt really been used anywhere else i think, plus i havent finished it but i hear the story is actually real good


----------



## Botzu (Dec 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> oh my Jesus! i completely forgot about the eye candy that is Murmasa, did this game have a limited edition or was it just a preorder item
> 
> can japanese wii games play on the wii like the ps3 games can , or would i need some kind of mod
> 
> ...


Muramasa is really fun and the gameplay is awesome, definitely worth the money for the game, the only downside is that its story isn't that good. The thing I liked the most about odins sphere was the characters and story along with all the visual and battle appeal. Though the story and characters for muramasa are kinda lacking. 

not sure if the wii can play japanese games on a non japanese console. I am using mods to play mine. Here are some jp wii rpgs that look really good and if you know japanese it might be well worth it to pick them up now instead of waiting several months to get them in english. 
Tales of Graces
Fragile
Monster hunter Tri
Arc Rise fantasia


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 29, 2009)

does the wii have something like the gamecube, a top loader, i dont want to use a mod you have to sodder;

and can someone click on this link and tell me who that girl on the right and from what game, none of these idiots on gamespot are responding


----------



## Wesley (Dec 29, 2009)

"Give it to me!  More!  MORE!"


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i need to try T o L its not rated anywhere near as bad as lot of  people on this board say it is, plus its a tales game



Which Tales games have you completed, and which Suikodens?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 29, 2009)

Crystal Bearers certainly looks nice and from the trailers, very fun to play. Considering it's in the Crystal Chronicles wing of FF, I imagine the story is presented in a light hearted manner despite being tragic.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 29, 2009)

Only one more time!  One more and I'll have enough money!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

Botzu said:


> ToL - ugly in battle character models and below avg battle system
> Wild arms 5 - annoying characters
> 
> Imo Wild arms 5 > TOL only because you can turn off the sound while playing the game. You cant turn off the terrible battle system and ulgy character sprites.
> ...


Fuck Jowy.  I hate that little bitch.  He marries the hot Princess while I do all the fucking work.  It also pisses me off that he gets the sword and I get the shield.  His true rune is much cooler than mine!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Crystal Bearers certainly looks nice and from the trailers, very fun to play. Considering it's in the Crystal Chronicles wing of FF, I imagine the story is presented in a light hearted manner despite being tragic.



It's not. First hour or so is actually fun but slowly dies down and then just becomes frustrating and boring.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll probably still check it out provided I can find someone with a Wii.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's not. First hour or so is actually fun but slowly dies down and then just becomes frustrating and boring.



What is some of the frustrating parts like?


----------



## Botzu (Dec 29, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> does the wii have something like the gamecube, a top loader, i dont want to use a mod you have to sodder;
> 
> and can someone click on this link and tell me who that girl on the right and from what game, none of these idiots on gamespot are responding


The girl is from valkyria chronicles just look towards the middle you can see her(i don't know if this is one or two).



I am sure there is ways of getting around having to actually modify the physical structure of the wii to play japanese games.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Jowy.  I hate that little bitch.  He marries the hot Princess while I do all the fucking work.  It also pisses me off that he gets the sword and I get the shield.  His true rune is much cooler than mine!



I know what you mean... The thing that annoyed me is. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You never get to fight the guy(fair and square) baaaw im weak and used all my power to hold the beast rune at bay...

Luca Blight was a monster, he doesn't need stars of destiny, he can take them all on solo..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Which Tales games have you completed, and which Suikodens?



Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Phantasia
some Destiny, Destiny 2, Vesperia

i also have legendia and abyss

Suikoden 
Suikoden III
Suikoden IV

i dont feel like opening my sealed copy of 5 so i have to wait for a cheap opened one, plus i dont like the fact that the main character doesnt bear a true rune (same with tactics)
i done dare play II at the moment least it be nicked or scratched, but with my luck a second copy will eventually pop up


and besides i kind of have the hankering to finally play Skies , but i dont know if i should play game cube one or the dreamcast one

i did finally get my first wii rpg, spectrobes origins, it was half off, and i always kind of wanted to try at least one game in the series


@botz, i c, she seems to be the best looking VC character, she makes the other chick look homely

btw i think Tales will probably come stateside, i mean looking at the list destiny 2 or 1, is the only one that never came here, and Grace just came out in decemeber in Japan, coupled with Symphonia 2 being out here, and well the system sucking and not having much else, i think it will come

God i salavate at the chance for a gameboy player type system for the wii, imagine adding your ds library to your wii library, o the rpgs i would play on my wii

thats what made the gamecube such a beast system, it had about 30 games out for it that are awesome, but you could play any gameboy game from the original to gba on it; lets see playing something like Golden Sun on a 2-3 inch x 2-3 inch screen, or on a nice 30+ inch tv


----------



## Wesley (Dec 30, 2009)

Two hidden bosses in Xenosaga II are too hard.  Leveling up gets your characters diddly squat.  I guess I'll keep at it for today, but if I don't get them by midnight tonight, I'm going to start on Xenosaga III.  Hopefully they toned down the difficulty/contrived gameplay.

P.S. KOS-MOS's double techs do not look right when she's wearing the swimsuit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Two hidden bosses in Xenosaga II are too hard.  Leveling up gets your characters diddly squat.  I guess I'll keep at it for today, but if I don't get them by midnight tonight, I'm going to start on Xenosaga III.  Hopefully they toned down the difficulty/contrived gameplay.
> 
> *P.S. KOS-MOS's double techs do not look right when she's wearing the swimsuit. *



this statement has me intrigued


----------



## Wesley (Dec 30, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> this statement has me intrigued



She tends to...bend, over alot during her techs.  And her swimsuit doesn't cover as much of her bottom as it could.

I beat all the extra bosses!  The one was much easier than I thought, but the one where you have to fight with your mechs, he was tricky.  Naturally, this means I've beaten Xenosaga II through and through.  All that's really left to do is level up my characters, but I have no interest in doing that.

Good-bye Albedo, hellooooo T-elos!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What is some of the frustrating parts like?



Camera is so bad at times. One part where you gotta fight dragon you have to aim the camera plus move plus shoot, it's a terrible idea. Swimming is terrible due to only having one spot to get out of the water and if you don't sharks kill you. The story loses track after first hour and do a bunch of miniquest that are just dull.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> *She tends to...bend, over alot during her techs.  And her swimsuit doesn't cover as much of her bottom as it could.*
> 
> I beat all the extra bosses!  The one was much easier than I thought, but the one where you have to fight with your mechs, he was tricky.  Naturally, this means I've beaten Xenosaga II through and through.  All that's really left to do is level up my characters, but I have no interest in doing that.
> 
> Good-bye Albedo, hellooooo T-elos!



is that a bad thing, you make it sound so?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 30, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> is that a bad thing, you make it sound so?



I think it's weird.  I mean, 

Not really...appropiate if you know what I mean.

Xenosaga III is a joy so far and I'm only ten minutes into it.  Has a very nice piano theme for the tutorial level.  Makes me want to fall asleep.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 30, 2009)

i need to youtube this, because as i understand the situation you are saying potentially the best looking female character in the game wears a revealing bathing suit that reveals even more when she does a tech attack and you say this a bad thing


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I think it's weird.  I mean,
> 
> Not really...appropiate if you know what I mean.
> 
> Xenosaga III is a joy so far and I'm only ten minutes into it.  Has a very nice piano theme for the tutorial level.  Makes me want to fall asleep.



one of the best sagas ever in the game industry imo.

such a shame that we never got a continuation on the new generation consoles.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 31, 2009)

dragon age: origins is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 31, 2009)

anybody play the myth series


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried I believe the first one on the pc, it put me to sleep.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 2, 2010)

haha, what ringing endorsement


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 3, 2010)

So this is a general question to all rpg players, when you first play an rpg do you use a guide from the get go, only when you get stuck, or never until you complete the game?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So this is a general question to all rpg players, when you first play an rpg do you use a guide from the get go, only when you get stuck, or never until you complete the game?



Almost never use guides.
Sometimes I use them to get the "Ultima Weapon" or the rare summons or that shit.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So this is a general question to all rpg players, when you first play an rpg do you use a guide from the get go, only when you get stuck, or never until you complete the game?



Mostly for ultimate weapons you have to do specific things correct to get. Like the chests in FF XII. Yeah right, I'm supposed to figure that out on my own?


----------



## Nakor (Jan 3, 2010)

I typically only use them in these instances:
-specific weapons were it's obvious that no one is going to figure it out on their own(like the above mention of opening specific chests in FFXII to get an ultimate weapon.)
-for recruiting charcters, especially in games like suikoden where there are over 100 characters to potentially get. 
-if I get stuck, but only after spending awhile trying to get unstuck on my own. 
-for crafting recipes and the like. 

I must mention that I don't always try to get the ultimate weapons of characters or try to recruit every character. So for most games I usually don't use a guide at all for anything. I may only use it for the games that I really like and want to get more out of.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 3, 2010)

The question came up because I used to go completly blind into rpgs, but I find that my many years of backtracking trying to figure out what to do always felt like a waste of time, it seems I'm looking to guides more often now whenever the part looks like I have to search for something small. Ultimate weapons and secret bosses and such though I always looked to the guide on how to create/find them.

Also have you ever taken up a challenge or self-made challenge and completed it, such as low level or solo character?


----------



## Botzu (Jan 3, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I typically only use them in these instances:
> -specific weapons were it's obvious that no one is going to figure it out on their own(like the above mention of opening specific chests in FFXII to get an ultimate weapon.)
> -for recruiting charcters, especially in games like suikoden where there are over 100 characters to potentially get.
> -if I get stuck, but only after spending awhile trying to get unstuck on my own.
> ...



I will use a guide usually in the same situation. One other time I use a guide is when a game throws me lots of important decisions. I like to know how the options will affect the game before I go off and do something crazy. Especially if it sounds like it pertains to changing the ending or who you end up with in the end or if playable characters might get killed etc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2010)

Nah after the advent of achievements, I use a guide from the get go, Look i like Lost Odyssey alot but im not playing through the game mulitple times, and i doubt you would ever get a couple of the achievements without a guide

however games with no achievements, i dont use a strategy guide at all, like Phantasy Star Universe , since the achievements were ones you got just for beating the game i played without a guide

so in short - achievements - yes
lack of achievements - no 

like im playing twilight princess now, and you have to collect some bugs, and get extra hearts, but im just playing through the story (btw maybe the best or second best zelda game of all time, that and Majoras mask)


----------



## Botzu (Jan 4, 2010)

I am about 2/3 of the way through suikoden 2 now. I like it alot and my only complaint is that so far I haven't actually got to do anything in a war yet. Its either pick off one unit or stay put and don't die for most of the battles. The building your war generals thing through apple baffles me too and I can't figure out how to make my own team(the only thing I figured out how to do is switch in and out people already in a team). The fights are entirely too random too. The battle where luca is killing all the hostages, he actually lost some of his fights with the unarmed fleeing peasants(meaning he lost some units and didn't kill any peasants). Then he got lucky and killed every single one of them in one attack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

I just started playing Blue Dragon Plus on the DS over the weekend and I got up to this little wyvern-looking monster when you are fighting Nene's shadow. It's invincible or something. Anyone know how to kill it?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 4, 2010)

^gamefaqs my good sir; so how is it compared to the original, is it a direct sequel or what , i thought Nene was dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

I knew someone would say Gamefaqs; well, I tried that, but you go try and search Wyvern and nothing comes up. I can't even begin to contemplate the futility in searching for "dragon" and I don't remember whereabouts the battle was or anything.

I never played the original so I have no idea.  I want to though after playing this. Too bad I bought a PS3 instead of an XBOX 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2010)

bought Star ocean:TLH and magna carta 2 yesterday


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 4, 2010)

@crazy just get both systems, its easy!
- as far as the bd goes, is it really boss, there should be a boss faq, or usually in the guide boss battles are pointed out

ive had star ocean for a while got magna carta 2 during christmas, but alas my poor xbox, luckily i was finally able to send it to Microsoft today, so now i gotta wait 2 or 3 weeks in which time my gold expires, gotta love Microsoft

my recent pickups were Zone of Enders fist of mars for the gba, and i finally got battle hunters cheap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not a boss, it's an optional monster. See, in BD you open these tombs that monsters pop out of and he was one of them. I couldn't remember the name of the boss and searching for "Nene" would also be futile as hell. Searching for "shadow" would render 10,000 results. The only thing I remember was fighting Nene's shadow.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 5, 2010)

when i play this ill get back to you on it, curious though looks like this is a direct sequel so why skip the original xbox version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

I heard you don't have to play the original first in order to enjoy the game--which has certainly held true. There are some holes (like what the cube world is all about, for instance), but I don't let it bother me.

One day, when I am rich, I'll get an XBOX 360 and play the original. One day.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 5, 2010)

to be fair there are a lot of sequel you could play with out playing the original, and theoretically you can play any sequel without the original, but its still not the same

i mean off of the top of my head the only games were you cant really play the sequel first is cliffhangers - something like xenosaga


----------



## Baks (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally completed Persona 3: FES 100% last night.  Wow what a great game.

I dunno what PS2 RPG's to complete next.  I wanna try to beat at least two games while I am waiting for FFXIII to be released in the UK.

I have these games I have never completed 100% for some reason:

Suikoden V
Rogue Galaxy
Dark Cloud 2
Shadow Hearts: Convenant.

Any suggestions outta those four?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> to be fair there are a lot of sequel you could play with out playing the original, and theoretically you can play any sequel without the original, but its still not the same
> 
> i mean off of the top of my head the only games were you cant really play the sequel first is cliffhangers - something like xenosaga


 True, but this isn't a direct, "true" sequel I guess. It does carry over some characters, and it may even continue on the story a bit, but I believe it's a completely different story. 


Baks said:


> Finally completed Persona 3: FES 100% last night. Wow what a great game.
> 
> I dunno what PS2 RPG's to complete next. I wanna try to beat at least two games while I am waiting for FFXIII to be released in the UK.
> 
> ...


 Suikoden V and Rogue Galaxy would be my picks.

Rogue Galaxy is a fun game with a fun battle system, but I never finished it. Towards the end it just got repetitive for me. And that's coming from a guy that plays RPGs almost exclusively with the same basic battle systems for hours on end.

Suikoden V is Suikoden's triumphant return to what it was before Suikoden IV--a wonderful franchise. I personally enjoyed IV for what it was, but I know a lot of people hate it.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 6, 2010)

CMX@ You're not alone CMX. I for one like Suiko IV as well, mainly because it's storyline. And also Jeane was smexy as hell. She's almost naked!  I used her all the time until the end. Battle system wise, was ok for me. Yup Suiko V was great indeed. Storyline is even greater!! 

Too bad though you didn't finished Rogue Galaxy. I friggin' loved that game. Very fun battle system for me and the cell shaded graphics was "delicious"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know what it was about Rogue Galaxy. Maybe it was just too easy or something. I just kept spamming the same moves and running through some jungle maze or something towards the end. I always hated jungle mazes.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 6, 2010)

I got frustrated with that battle against the black elf guy where you only control max and haven't play it since then.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 6, 2010)

The main story line game was easy of course, wait until you tried the extra dungeon "Ghost Ship Extreme Level"  It's worth to try it once. You will feel the difference when you play a 100 floor dungeon. The only goal I haven't completed yet is getting Simon his alternate costume,the last one. Need to defeat the dungeon twice XD


----------



## Baks (Jan 6, 2010)

Mojim said:


> CMX@ You're not alone CMX. I for one like Suiko IV as well, mainly because it's storyline. And also Jeane was smexy as hell. She's almost naked!  I used her all the time until the end. Battle system wise, was ok for me. Yup Suiko V was great indeed. Storyline is even greater!!
> 
> Too bad though you didn't finished Rogue Galaxy. I friggin' loved that game. Very fun battle system for me and the cell shaded graphics was "delicious"



I personally didn't care for Suiko IV, for one thing half the game is spent sailing from place to place which I personally found to be boring.

Also one of the game's main characters, Snowe is a complete and utter jackass.  Plus the rest of the mains like Lino where pretty boring and forgettable for the most part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

Baks said:


> I personally didn't care for Suiko IV, for one thing half the game is spent sailing from place to place which I personally found to be boring.
> 
> Also one of the game's main characters, Snowe is a complete and utter jackass. Plus the rest of the mains like Lino where pretty boring and forgettable for the most part.


 At least it wasn't as bad as, say, Windwaker.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 6, 2010)

I admit that the sailing on the sea was really not a good idea, I got sea sick just by looking it. That was my main problem for the game. 

Snowe was designed to be jackass in the game. That was his purpose. Lol, that's why we can "killed" him in the game. Kika and her pretty boys crew, Eleanor, Flaire etc. was great in the game imo. Plus, this game got Ted in it!!!


----------



## Baks (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah Ted, was one of the few great characters in Suiko IV imo.

Anywayz thank for the recommendation, I will try to complete Suiko V next and see if I can get all 108 Stars of Destiny this game around.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow I still to this day dont understand the hate for Suikoden IV; its the same exact game as any other in the series. O you dont like the sailing, i know have them riding fucking magical donkeys from port to port. The story in this one is comparable to the games I have played including 3, which despite the people on this board is overall the best rated Suikoden game. I dont care if dont like one aspect of the game, but thats not enough to completely disregard the game. Other than that aspect its like i said roughly the same as any other suikoden, and i might actually like it more than 3 or 1. 

I honestly think if this is the opinion people have about IV, than 2 is bound to be a major disappoint if i bother listening to any commentaries on this board. Im curious what magical thing in that games is the mirror opposite of suikoden IV to somehow make that one bar none the best. In reality Suikoden 2 is at best marginally better than any other game and at worst nothing special. Mind you im saying this in the sense i think suikoden as a whole is great and maybe the greatest series, but distinguishing amongst respective games is another thing.

And Windwaker is easily the best 3rd best Zelda game ever made behind only Majora's mask and Twilight Princess. Followed by Link to the Past at four, and the highly overrated Ocarina at 5. Hell the only real good thing about OoT is Saria but she is only in the game for like 5 minutes. 

Sigh it seems like Link gets screwed over in every game.

Moving on to the original point Blue Dragon Plus is a direct sequel. Of course the story isnt the same its a sequel not a remake. But its a story featuring the same main characters in their respective universe only 1 year after the events of the first game which incidentally heavily effect this one as, there would be no cube worlds without the first game. 

Look i dont expect every sequel to be halloween 2 and start like hour after the original, but a direct sequel is basically any game that features the main protagonist as the main protgonist at any period after the his initial apperance, chronlogically occuring after it, appearing in the same universe etc. etc. 
Zelda games are discounted unless Nintendo at some point in time reveals that in fact every link is link and zelda zelda, and they are merely reincarnations; in that case you can stretch the rule, but other than that it stands.

edit: I should say FF8 gets the same hate as Suikoden 4 but not to same degree, when clearly between the ff games 5-9 the differences are not so great other than graphics.

2nd edit: and i hope to God all you ass clowns knocking windwaker/suikoden 4, also hate Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3 and many other rpgs where you get to run around on land instead of sea for long periods of time without doing nothing, i havent played morrowind yet but i hear you can spend many hours going between objectives due to expansive world

3rd edit: im not even going to entertain the notion of answering the point, but i dont like suikoden 4 because of the characters, the game has 108 characters, ever single game in the series does, and every single game only has a handful of characters that are like-able and than a handful that suck, in fact suikoden 4 if anything has the best crop of females characters out of the ones that i have played, and for feminists the only real female character that is at least semi not just a pretty face, face it Chris is pushover thrown in there to make 3 leads, and Jeane and Viki are really none issue, no other females really stand out as overly powerful while also having semi leadership roles


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Nintendo did at one time say that while most every Link and Zelda are all different and all the Ganons are the same, most of them all take place within a same timeline. But it seems to be 2 seperate timelines and the split in the timeline happens with Ocarina. It's a big pain in the ass to try and place them in the correct timeline though. 

For certain Ocarina, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, Phantom Hourglass, and Spirit Tracks all take place within the same timeline and star 3 different Links and Zeldas. Majora is the direct sequel to Ocarina, Wind Waker references Ocarina in the game; Phantom is a direct sequel to Wind Waker and Spirit Tracks is 100 years after Phantom.

I have to disagree with you though, Link to the Past is the penultimate game of the series for me and it's not just nostalgia. I always have more fun playing that game than the other Zeldas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2010)

Putting Ocarina and Link to the past under Twilight and Windwaker? You dishonor me Kira. 



> and i hope to God all you ass clowns knocking windwaker/suikoden 4, also hate Fallout 3



I hate hate hate hate hate hate Fallout 3. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really, but it isn't great.






> I should say FF8 gets the same hate as Suikoden 4 but not to same degree, when clearly between the ff games 5-9 the differences are not so great other than graphics.


FF8 is hated for the retarded draw system, the rest of the game, the characters, the music, summons, graphics are all awesome, but the core hurts it bad.

I guess on topic, I'm playing Breath of Fire III and Xenosaga again.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 7, 2010)

Baks said:


> Finally completed Persona 3: FES 100% last night.  Wow what a great game.
> 
> I dunno what PS2 RPG's to complete next.  I wanna try to beat at least two games while I am waiting for FFXIII to be released in the UK.
> 
> ...


The only one out of those I have beaten is rogue galaxy. I personally loved the game  

I just killed Luca Blight. I cant believe he died because he was distracted by fireflies. Fireflies killed luca blight!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2010)

@aman, thats bullshit though zelda can clearly be explained as descendants - but link give or take always looks the same as well - i dont want to explain biology to the Japanese, but unless they are related , directly through blood or you use the magical explanation of reincarnation then this makes no sense, conicendentally the same guy named link who always looks like a green elf is always saving the princess of hyrule zelda; look dont be half assed either admit you are pulling a final fantasy or clearly explain the connection and dont give me some bullshit how its only coincidence that link is always link

regarding link to the past, look i think its a great game and but i like the more dark over tones of Majora and Twilight, and windwaker was just all around a great game, granted maybe of Link gets a remake into wii graphics like say resident evil into Remake or FF nes to FF playstation , then maybe we can talk

@ sepi 
ocarina vastly overrated for the same reason FF7 is and the same reason avatar is in the movie world, people are so captivated by the graphics stepping up from what happened before that either intentionally or unintentionally the rate the whole work as a whole based on the merits of the effects - storywise like with suikoden 7 or ocarina are not so superior to any other zelda or ff game that they can be that highly praised

and with link look , all im saying is 
Majora/Twilight 10
Link windwaker 9.9-9.8
Ocarina 9.5

its not like im saying ocarina is total crap

i dont get your second comment unless you are saying you like oblivion but dislike fallout in which case my point is valid or you dont like the setting, which is the only other choice

and imo ff8 systems was the best, personally i hate the materia system in 7, but the summonings in 8 were really good


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2010)

It was not the graphics that have been most praised in Ocarina, but the substance, it's gameplay, which it does better then any other game in the series, it set the bar for all 3D console adventure games.

Wind Waker has good points aside from the sailing, while Twilight did alot of things wrong, it's what keeps them have perfect scores as you give them.

I do agree with you that Majora's mask is up there though, as Ocarina, Majora's mask, and Link to the past are the king's of the Zelda games.



> and imo ff8 systems was the best, personally i hate the materia system in 7


No comment.

**


----------



## Baks (Jan 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> FF8 is hated for the retarded draw system, the rest of the game, the characters, the music, summons, graphics are all awesome, but the core hurts it bad.




I hate the draw system too  but I also dislike the characters and the story as well of FF VIII. XP

I see that your playing Breath of Fire III btw, I love that series too. XD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2010)

@sephi, since you gave praise to majora, which i think it rarely gets ill drop the subject
with the caveat that having that jolly little minx Midna ordering you around as a wolf in twilight made me overlook anything

scratch that, story, God dam what so great about the story - bad guy comes , gather the sages to seal him; omg that kind of sounds like link to the past - honestly its the graphics, link to the past just didnt have capabilities to make nice cutscenes and the like, so it appears inferior when it may very have the better story of the two; i honestly think if the maid link to the past with ocarina graphics id say youd be singing a different tune

but hey at least we agree that Kingdom Hearts is a great game, unless you changed your stance on that one

@baks i see you do your name true justice - riona and selpie or aerith and tifa, this is a no contest, although i do think yuffie is number one period, but overall as cast id take the ff8 girls, although my ideal triplett would be Yuffie, Rikku, and Selphie

and we all know in the end its is the female characters that make the game 


edit: btw i forgot, but even the time thing is near identical ripoff of link to the past, they just replace switching between light and dark world, with switching between past and present

look if you are going to be honest and say well i like it because it looks good, okay, thats fine some people like hot girls, and some cute, but dont sit here and give me this drivel about ocarina being some ground breaking story, when its not even groundbreaking in its own series


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 7, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @aman, thats bullshit though zelda can clearly be explained as descendants - but link give or take always looks the same as well - i dont want to explain biology to the Japanese, but unless they are related , directly through blood or you use the magical explanation of reincarnation then this makes no sense, conicendentally the same guy named link who always looks like a green elf is always saving the princess of hyrule zelda; look dont be half assed either admit you are pulling a final fantasy or clearly explain the connection and dont give me some bullshit how its only coincidence that link is always link
> 
> regarding link to the past, look i think its a great game and but i like the more dark over tones of Majora and Twilight, and windwaker was just all around a great game, granted maybe of Link gets a remake into wii graphics like say resident evil into Remake or FF nes to FF playstation , then maybe we can talk



By different Zeldas and Links I didn't say that they couldn't be related through bloodline, just that they were different people entirely. Link probably is reincarnated over and over again as destiny deems it so he can keep the balance of the Triforce and vanquish Ganon. At least that is what I got from Wind Waker, Ganon even made a comment similar to that towards the end.

Regardless, the games are all connected and follow each other but we never really know the span of time between each game so the previous story in essence becomes well, a Legend.  Once something is legend, the details get lost along the way. They are meant to be self contained stories with loose connections to the previous game (unless it's a direct sequel like Majora/Phantom). And they are also meant to not be taken to serious when it comes to connecting them together.

To add, since you made the comment about how Ocarina is a ripoff of the story in LttP, well. The Sealing War that is mentioned in LttP is the same event that you actually play in Ocarina. LttP started the whole trademark of switching between 2 different worlds and most of the games since then have followed that same concept of 2 differing yet similar worlds to explore. That's just a Zelda series gameplay aspect that Nintendo builds a story around.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2010)

you see though then, Link to the past should get the credit if it started the trend of switching worlds,
you just admit all other zeldas copy this

as for your second part, you basically saying part of ocarinas story was already told in Link, i dont see how this makes Ocarina that better story; but that aside the ultimate plot in both is freeing seven sage to seal gannon 

im trying to figure out amma if you are backing Past or Ocarina here?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2010)

Aaaaaargh my ears are bleeding

goddamnit those VA from star ocean

what has happened to fucking optional japanese


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 7, 2010)

@Kira: I'm not defending either, just merely showing the connection between the two. Ocarina is just more detailed about the Imprisoning War since it directly involves it. The Zelda games aren't the most story intensive anyway, Ocarina just happened to be the one that started to get more detailed, jump to 3D and be a fun game . And LttP does get credit for the world dynamic.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Aaaaaargh my ears are bleeding
> 
> goddamnit those VA from star ocean
> 
> what has happened to fucking optional japanese


That's somewhere around 80 points!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 7, 2010)

At this point, I think only the Royal Family has an established bloodline in Legend of Zelda.  Links are not directly related to one another, but Zeldas are.  Which is how I like it because I'd prefer to think a Link is able to love a woman of his choosing than simply being fated to one.

Also, is there something to the King making a wish in Windwaker?  I thought the Triforce fragmented after someone touched it, unless they had a good balance of the three forces?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2010)

@amma, what story telling, Jesus are deaf or should i say blind. Im telling Ocarina does not have better story telling as such per se, it has better graphics and effects which allow it to have cutscenes that make it look like it has a better story - about the only thing ocarina can get credit for is being the first 3d zelda, well thats worth about dick since other long running franchise like FF made this jump first, wow omg zelda is the first in its series to do something that has been done elsewhere, but for some reason this game gets all this praise

for what, for what - ocarina is a classic case of credit where credit is not due simply as that; and talking to you people i feel like one of those characters who has seen murder , and every around the murder lives in some magical fucking fairy land and is like "ohohoh there was no murder, such things are not possible, hohoh"; God dam

@Wesley - dude in the end link is screwed and either ends up with zelda or no women; he does not get to chose, and if link does end up with zelda, shouldnt zelda of current game be like oh snap, you look just like my great granddaddy

and as far as link goes, right , just magically when ever the world is in trouble, a dark brown blond elf looking hylian with green clothes named link just happens to magical sprout up (this falls on nintendo btw who said the games are connected they just wont tell how)

as far as windwaker, i admit i dont remeber too much except for the fish, tetera and her lame pirates, and the puppet fight


----------



## jackprw1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a hard time finding for the best RPG games in Xbox 360 as i did not want to waste my money on games that are not very enticing.As far as i have researched, the reviews from other websites are that Elder scrolls IV : Oblivion was the best. I thought of Fable 2 was also the best game. So what is your choice?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Wesley - dude in the end link is screwed and either ends up with zelda or no women; he does not get to chose, and if link does end up with zelda, shouldnt zelda of current game be like oh snap, you look just like my great granddaddy



No way.  Every Link since Oranica of Time Link had _options_.  Zelda tended to be the one he was most close to in a game, but there's no reason to think it had to be her.  In particular, Twilight Link had a serious thing for Midna.  So much so that he up and left his village to go off and find her (probably).



> and as far as link goes, right , just magically when ever the world is in trouble, a dark brown blond elf looking hylian with green clothes named link just happens to magical sprout up (this falls on nintendo btw who said the games are connected they just wont tell how)



Gene pools aren't all that diversified.  Someone sharing approximately the same appearance and general disposition popping up isn't impossible.  I think rather than being born to save the world, a Link just happens to exist at any given time.  There've probably been numerous men named Link that lived in obscurity doing menial village work and living the quiet life.



> as far as windwaker, i admit i dont remeber too much except for the fish, tetera and her lame pirates, and the puppet fight



The Triforce is explained in Oranica of Time.  There's a reason why Ganondorf wasn't able to use the complete Triforce, but there was a way for him to attain the entire thing.


----------



## Baks (Jan 8, 2010)

Oblivion, I dunno about Fable 2 since I haven't played it but I personally loved the storyline for Oblivion.

Another plus point of Oblivion is that is basically free roam aka GTA style, sure this a main storyline and all but you are free to do loada of optional stuff too after a certain point in the game.

Anywayz I just got to Stormfist in Suiko V, loving the story events and the music there for the games.

Fave character so far is Kyle, haha he is such a perv. XP


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2010)

Botzu said:


> That's somewhere around 80 points!



80 points? I don't get it


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @amma, what story telling, Jesus are deaf or should i say blind. Im telling Ocarina does not have better story telling as such per se, it has better graphics and effects which allow it to have cutscenes that make it look like it has a better story - about the only thing ocarina can get credit for is being the first 3d zelda, well thats worth about dick since other long running franchise like FF made this jump first, wow omg zelda is the first in its series to do something that has been done elsewhere, but for some reason this game gets all this praise
> 
> for what, for what - ocarina is a classic case of credit where credit is not due simply as that; and talking to you people i feel like one of those characters who has seen murder , and every around the murder lives in some magical fucking fairy land and is like "ohohoh there was no murder, such things are not possible, hohoh"; God dam



Lol calm down dude. I never said Ocarina had a better story though I do think it did, that's subjective anyway, but it is more detailed than previous entries. Also, just cause the Imprisoning War was mentioned in LttP doesn't mean Nintendo couldn't make a game around the event. And sure while other series did make the jump to 3D, Zelda made the jump and made it work wonderfully gameplay wise which is why it gets praise as a first for the series.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2010)

Mario 64 and Metroid Prime were good jumps to 3D.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2010)

just read about TLH:international

I feel like shit now

japanese voices in that one

GODDAMNIT they better give the dubs as a DLC atleast


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2010)

@Wesley, cmon, cmon, since most of the games are so far apart as to be standalones, you never see him with anyone, id like to see midna again, but at this point its doubtful, unless i actually see link go and tell zelda bounce bitch im going with this girl i wont believe otherwise

secondly, maybe once i could say okay coincidence, but theres no way in hell no matter how small the gene pool, that it would happen 5 or 6 times, at minimum, theres a different link in LTTP, Ocarina/Majora, Twilight Princess, Windwaker, Spirit Tracks; you also forget how they all happen to be heroes; based on probability wheres the hero bob or joe, its always link, coincidence

@amma, based on the circumstances i cant chill because i feel like im talking to a brick wall, LTTP did not have the ability to have nice cutscenes to flesh out the story, you know why it basically had no dialogue throughout the game till maybe like the end, its because they did not have the technical capabilities to do this, im not going to put a minus on it and plus on ocarina, because ocarina came out a few years later, you are faulting one game for something beyond it grasp - look i realize to some extent you have to take this into account, but its only one aspect and i expect something more than what ocarina was given what they had

hell even know with twilight princess, i love the game, but cmon , wow surprise you had to bring in gannon again, oh know the people at Nintendo could not possibly i dont know create a new villian, there was a let down not only for myself but for a number of my friends who played it, they were okay zelda is thinking outside the box, o know wait its gannon (zelda and co need to take a cue from Inuyasha, the series became stale because 160 episodes later you still had the same villian)


to save the trouble of you fellows having to respond i will play out what i assume this argument would play out as 

Wesley - but cmon man, Midna even said link I ........., we dont see what happens maybe link somehow goes to cutoff shadow world and everyone is happy again

- anything but the impossible is possible so there could just have 6 guys named link who saved the world, destiny does not exist

Kira thinks (man i could argue this all day, but a brick wall doesnt ever come up with something new)
Kira says man its like im talking to a brick wall , so anyway how bout that SO international version, sucks for those xbox rubes (oh wait thats me, haha i got the ps3 as well so who cares)


Amma- well, but you see ocarina has a better story, its got this cutscenes, it has really dialogue between characters, omg link is like in 3d , wow, im mean look at the boss fights, look how well they appear, LTTP thats just a scrub with crappy top down battle , but ocarina my friend, ocarina well thats a game there................incidentally none of ocarinas improvements are any step forwards that LTTP could not have made, had the developers not just been lazy bitches, LTTP simply fails because it is more poorly made than Ocarina............i mean after look at Majora and Twilight, they are in 3d , snap that would not have been possible if Ocarina had not invented that 

Kira - okay there pal, chill out whatever you say all praise every 1st 3d incarnation in a series as the greatest game of all time

Kira - @jack oblivion is well worth your invest, i personally think fable is garbage though as a series

edit: btw i hope you can see that do some degree i am being facetious


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Wesley, cmon, cmon, since most of the games are so far apart as to be standalones, you never see him with anyone, id like to see midna again, but at this point its doubtful, unless i actually see link go and tell zelda bounce bitch im going with this girl i wont believe otherwise



You probably won't see Midna again unless it's a story about Twilight Link.  And all of the games, except for Twilight Princess, feature Link as a child.  He's not going to end up with anyone simply because he's too young.



> secondly, maybe once i could say okay coincidence, but theres no way in hell no matter how small the gene pool, that it would happen 5 or 6 times, at minimum, theres a different link in LTTP, Ocarina/Majora, Twilight Princess, Windwaker, Spirit Tracks; you also forget how they all happen to be heroes; based on probability wheres the hero bob or joe, its always link, coincidence



You always get to pick the name of your hero.  People just call him Link because it's Zelda.  If you really want to you can start refering to the different Links by different names.  You'll probably confuse the hell out of people, but you can do it.

As for them always looking the same and generally having the same build, it's not that unusual.  People tend to look alike no matter what.  Mind, in Twilight Princess, he didn't even put on the green clothes until someone gave them to him.



> Wesley - but cmon man, Midna even said link I ........., we dont see what happens maybe link somehow goes to cutoff shadow world and everyone is happy again



I didn't say he succeeded.  The game does imply that he ran off without telling anyone though, since you have him leaving his house, one guy calling out for him, and his original love interest watching him leave without telling anyone that he was gone.

He might spend the rest of his life looking for a way to reunite with Midna.  Bittersweet and all that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2010)

well to be fair in twilight princess, ocarina, zelda 1 and 2 he is at least a teen, and i mean older teen closer to 20; and a few of the other ones its kind of hard to tell, i think in LTTP he is probably also a teen; but the point is at least in a few of these they could show something, although from what i hear Ocarina of time the manga, does make it seem like he ends up with Zelda or so i hear

that naming thing is just to make the gamer feel like he is more part of the story, thats why they always say the cannon name is so and so, and Nintendo has stated his name is always link 

we shall see, im re renting twilight and will play through and see whats what, besides its the only thing that gets me to playing the wii, i dont like bittersweet

but looks like my xbox should be back from repairs next week hehe finally i can play band hero, assassins creed 2, and dragon age


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2010)

He wasn't a teen in Oranica.  He didn't even have a chance to properly grow up into a man.  Zelda went through a normal puberty, which is probably why she seemed to have a mature attraction to him, but I think it'd be fair to assume that Oranica Link was a boy in a man's body.

And I like to think that the Hero of Time and Zelda were seperated indefiniently.  He went on a journey to find Navi and never returned to Hyrule.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2010)

well supposed ocarina created the spilt timeline, in one he becomes the hero of time and one he doesnt, but if you are going to spilt hairs so much about at what age one can love, i can posit that at what age can someone fight, competently; and then i think to myself o wait i dont have to even do that, as I recall Saria, was arguablly Link's apparent age, or in the age range and she liked/loved link - so at minimum even if he is a kid at the point its not like he could not be with someone at the point, it does not have to physical at that point , additionally the manga which i assume has to at least somewhat be approved as its licensed, says that non hero of time link eventually meets zelda 

and lastly seeing as zelda is in windwaker universe which follows Hero of Time, Zelda does not disappear from that timeline 

i really need to stop bitting on this stuff


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2010)

Saria's age or maturity level is impossible to tell.  Any of the Kokori could be hundreds of years old.  

And it's fine if the manga says they end up together.  I don't really have a problem with it, but it's just that she's not his _destined one_.  The whole Link/Zelda/Ganon dynamic is not a romantic one.

Zelda in Windwaker is not the same Zelda from Oranica of Time.  Tetra's heritage, her bloodline, is what determined her to be Zelda.  Zelda was practically treated as a title in that game.

I also think there was a time split.  One Time-line Ganondorf became they King of Evil and was sealed.  The other he was branded for treason, but somehow he obtained the Triforce of Power while he was being executed.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2010)

Kira - You have me confused dear sir. While I did say in my recent post that Ocarina ended up having a better and detailed story that's not to say that LttP was a shitty one. I even said earlier that I hold LttP higher than Ocarina, hell it's still my favorite Zelda game. And don't say that LttP couldn't have had a detailed story or more in depth simply because they did not have the technical capabilities. That's just a bunch of horse crap considering other games on the SNES were chock full of dialogue and story: Lufia, FF, Breath of Fire, etc. It was a choice by Nintendo to keep it simple yet engaging not something that was limited by the hardware. 

Games back then have cutscenes too, it's just that they aren't animated the way they are now but they are cutscenes nonetheless. I don't judge a game higher by the pretty cutscenes anyway, just what they are suppose to represent and how they move the game along. And had Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, or Twilight Princess been the first game to go 3D, then they would have had the distinction of bringing the series to 3D and thus get that specific acclaim. As it is now, all the 3D games build upon Ocarina's system the same way LttP build on the gameplay from the original game.

And about the whole Link looking the same more or less in each game. Well, I try not to think about that too much but I sure as hell know that if Nintendo made a Zelda game that didn't star Link, there would be lots of


----------



## Botzu (Jan 10, 2010)

Beat suikoden 2. The RNG involved in the war battles just made me dislike every fight. It is so heavily luck based that its just ridiculous(especially with luck like mine :/). Definitely like the first game more than the 2nd if nothing more than because of the war battles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay.  Finished with Phantasy Star Universe again.  Time for another game.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally dug out my old copy of Vagrant Story, thought it deserved a decent crack. Got it on release back in 2000, don't think I ever got further than about 8% complete, confused the hell out of me as a 10 year-old, and never returned to it.

Played a couple of hours the other night, and I'm already easily past where I got stuck before. Forgot how much fun the weapon/armour synthesis system is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

So I got Eternal Sonata over the weekend and started playing that. It's a great game so far, really enjoying the music as a piano fan, and the world is a vibrant and beautiful one. Way better than Demon's Souls, that's for sure. 

It's the only thing keeping me from burning my house down and moving to a shack in the mountains at the moment.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 12, 2010)

I love the battle system in Eternal Sonata. It's a mix of Tales games and a bit like Grandia too. Although, there's a bit of nuisance once your party level up further in the game. It gets more tough.

Mind telling me CMX, where are you at now in the game? Oh and also take note of the additional stuff in the PS3 version that previously was not included in the 360 version.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2010)

started playing Breath of Fire 3 on psp and I think that I have come to the conclusion that turn based rpgs don't do it for me anymore 
Demons Souls and Mass Effect spoiled me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

I just rescued some asshole kid from a cliffside. I thought it was going to be a brief excursion but it ended up taking me quite a while to climb down and complete. Had I known that I might have healed my party first. 

I wonder what extra stuff there is? 

I also have been getting a Grandia feel from the game, but I attribute that to the colors and settings. The battle system I liken more to Radiata Stories.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just rescued some asshole kid from a cliffside. I thought it was going to be a brief excursion but it ended up taking me quite a while to climb down and complete. Had I known that I might have healed my party first.
> 
> I wonder what extra stuff there is?
> 
> I also have been getting a Grandia feel from the game, but I attribute that to the colors and settings. The battle system I liken more to Radiata Stories.


What is your favorite party so far? The bow girl with horns does ridiculous damage if you can be accurate and quick with the bow on her turn. probably does the most damage out of anyone.

I just started rhapsody but i know the game is like 5 hours long so I will have to think about what to play next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, she does do a lot of damage but I find her difficult to aim with sometimes and she seems to die rather easily, too.

My favorite party so far would be the three male characters together (I can't even think of their names at the moment ), though the little kid with the gun isn't quite as good as the other two he has some decent skills.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just rescued some asshole kid from a cliffside. I thought it was going to be a brief excursion but it ended up taking me quite a while to climb down and complete. Had I known that I might have healed my party first.
> 
> I wonder what extra stuff there is?
> 
> I also have been getting a Grandia feel from the game, but I attribute that to the colors and settings. The battle system I liken more to Radiata Stories.


I see then. One thing about the game, you really have to guard ALOT. It can be your life saver in most of your battles especially bosses. You can use Viola (the bow girl) or Polka as your healers though if you ran out of items. Then again, money is not an issue in the game.

As for the extra stuff, for starters there's a new costume for the 3 characters (Polka,Beat & Retto), additional treasure chests through out the game, new added mission storyline in the game (this is for the loophole that's been missing in 360), new extra dungeon and 2 new characters that you can have in your party.

EDIT: Beat (the kid who use gun) and Viola are the only 2 characters in your party can use long range attacks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, guarding has saved me quite a few times, though it's sometimes hard to time some of the attacks correctly (most of them are easy, but there are some that are very counter-intuitive leading to you guarding at the wrong time). I've actually died a couple of times because I didn't have the guard pattern then when I came back kicked the living hell out of the boss. 

I have heard the game is kind of short though, that's disappointing to me. And that the story gets worse as it goes on (not too worried about that). Any credence to that? Maybe the extra dungeon will help?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, guarding has saved me quite a few times, though it's sometimes hard to time some of the attacks correctly (most of them are easy, but there are some that are very counter-intuitive leading to you guarding at the wrong time). I've actually died a couple of times because I didn't have the guard pattern then when I came back kicked the living hell out of the boss.


Exactly. I hated when the camera angles started to move around for some of the move attacks from the enemies where you can't see the Guard symbol clearly.



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I have heard the game is kind of short though, that's disappointing to me. And that the story gets worse as it goes on (not too worried about that). Any credence to that? Maybe the extra dungeon will help?


It is a bit short though for the main storyline. I won't called it worse, its just plain weird, for me that is XD Lol...in the beginning of the game I have no idea what is the main story is about. Very confusing. Later as you progress further you will get the idea what is the story about.

As for the extra dungeon, I'm only halfway through it. So far I have no trouble getting through it. The dungeon is way too big and long XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Too big and long?  Not long like that shitty fort long, is it? I hate that fort.  I've always hated those types of stages and yet almost every RPG has them.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Lol no. It's not like those crazy mazes sort of thing. The dungeon is pretty straight forward. It's big and long in terms of the size of the dungeon. The catch is, the place is crawling with enemies that has like a zillion HP XD. As you get higher level inside the dungeon you will encounter more tough monsters. One advantage is those enemies are stupid cause you can sneak behind them easily. You can have extra turn that way 

And yup, those annoying mazes are always in RPG games *The crystal dungeon in FFXII anyone *


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 12, 2010)

Eternal sonata was fucking boring IMO. Stopped playing in the pirate ship (or whatever it was)


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 12, 2010)

I stopped when everybody got sucked into the mirror. It felt like I was doing too many things that didn't really pertain to the main plot. 

I really did enjoy the battle system, though.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have heard the game is kind of short though, that's disappointing to me. And that the story gets worse as it goes on (not too worried about that). Any credence to that? Maybe the extra dungeon will help?



I don't think it's too bad, not long when compared to some JRPGs, but I'm on chapter 3 (out of 7 I think) so far and I've clocked up 11 hours. My brother's beaten it on the 360 as well, and I think he managed it in somewhere around 25 hours.

I still think it's one of the best concepts for a game I've played, I'd love to meet the man who came up with the idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

Mojim said:


> ^ Lol no. It's not like those crazy mazes sort of thing. The dungeon is pretty straight forward. It's big and long in terms of the size of the dungeon. The catch is, the place is crawling with enemies that has like a zillion HP XD. As you get higher level inside the dungeon you will encounter more tough monsters. One advantage is those enemies are stupid cause you can sneak behind them easily. You can have extra turn that way
> 
> And yup, those annoying mazes are always in RPG games *The crystal dungeon in FFXII anyone *


 Yeah, I really hate these stages. I ran into one on Black Sigil and had to quit playing because the trigger maze was so annoying and the random battles were just over the top. I couldn't come up for air not once.


tictactoc said:


> Eternal sonata was fucking boring IMO. Stopped playing in the pirate ship (or whatever it was)


 Boring?  Maybe you're just not as awesome as we are.  What's the last good RPG you played?


Trunkten said:


> I don't think it's too bad, not long when compared to some JRPGs, but I'm on chapter 3 (out of 7 I think) so far and I've clocked up 11 hours. My brother's beaten it on the 360 as well, and I think he managed it in somewhere around 25 hours.
> 
> I still think it's one of the best concepts for a game I've played, I'd love to meet the man who came up with the idea.


 Chapter 3 and 11 hours? How many chapters are there? I'm on 2 (not sure if it's towards the end or what) and I'm on 6 hours.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 13, 2010)

^ There are 7 chapters in the game. Some chapters are quite short others can be quite long. Basically the game doesn't required that much grinding in order to beat the game. As long you have good equipments, decent levels for your characters and enough supplies for your party, you're good to go 

You can only start do the additional quest almost at the end of the game before you fight the final boss. Of course you have the option whether you want to proceed the main game or going for the extra dungeon once you reach there.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 13, 2010)

Mojim said:


> ^ There are 7 chapters in the game. Some chapters are quite short others can be quite long. Basically the game doesn't required that much grinding in order to beat the game. As long you have good equipments, decent levels for your characters and enough supplies for your party, you're good to go
> 
> You can only start do the additional quest almost at the end of the game before you fight the final boss. Of course you have the option whether you want to proceed the main game or going for the extra dungeon once you reach there.


The additional quest was ridiculously long and afaik only changed one or two scenes in the ending. I went through it all in one sitting(I didn't know there was a way to get out of the dungeon and port back to the first floor). By the point I got to the end each character could do over a million damage when you factor in everyone doing there special attacks. I was using the kickboxing girl(my favorite), the dude with the giant blade and the little girl with the texan accent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds like I should find out how to get out of the dungeon before I go in there, eh Botzu? I don't wanna make the same mistake.


----------



## Mukki (Jan 16, 2010)

I got around to playing through Tales of the Abyss after owning it for over a year. Retrospectively, I definitely regret sitting on it for that long-I enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed Symphonia, perhaps even a little more.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 16, 2010)

I just finished playing Mass Effect. What a fantastic game. Though it was shorter than I thought it would be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm nearing the completion of Eternal Sonata and I have yet to see where people get lost on the story yet. It's not that complicated.

One of the more enchanting RPGs I've played in a while, what with the awesome piano tunes throughout the game and the vibrant world. Some of the characters lack a lot of depth, but they are still relatively interesting. I guess the length is decent, though the replay value isn't very high I don't think. I also don't get why it takes so damn long to save/load.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm actually going to give ES another go after I'm done with Crisis Core. I payed a full $60 bucks for it, and it kills me to just let something so expensive rot.

It sucks that I'll have to completely start over, though. I deleted my save a long time ago


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

Well the good thing is you can skip 95% of the cutscenes if you want to, which would make your journey much less redundant. You'd also have the bonus of having the timing down on the bosses making them a lot easier--if you still remember their timing, that is.

I guess it also depends on how far you got into it the first time.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

No, I won't remember shit, so that's no good. I do remember how awesome the battle system was. That's what kept me going last time.

I got to the mirror-world part. About how far in was that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

Mirror world? I think that's about 20 hours in, but I don't remember exactly. I've been blasting through this game over the weekend.  The battle system gets better the more your party level goes up (at least I think it does). You get to do 3 special attacks in a chain if you work your echoes up to 24 or more on level 5. I don't know what level 6 does yet.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 20, 2010)

I Beat Crisis Core and started Eternal Sonata. I'm about 2 hours in and all I've done is grind. I fucking love the combat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2010)

Playing through Nocturne for the first time, the soundtrack is awesome, better then DDS's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

The combat is pretty easy and not insanely complicated or dependent too much on button timing, which is nice. It still does utilize my most-hated thing, but I let it slide since it isn't used too much (although beating almost any boss is entirely dependent on guarding).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I Beat Crisis Core and started Eternal Sonata. I'm about 2 hours in and all I've done is grind. I fucking love the combat.



the combat changes as you progress through the story if you haven't found out yet. sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. if you do the extra dungeon near the end you get the awesome combat system.


just beat Tales of Vesperia, if anyone here hasn't played it then you need to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't played it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2010)

You need to. 

ToV, Eternal Sonata... very good RPGs. I played through ES twice (for achievements) and am on my second playthrough of ToV and will have to do a third and maybe fourth as well.

But when the game is good and has fun combat it's fine. I only wish you could skip scenes in ToV like in ES because it takes so long for the dialogue to pass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I always hated when you couldn't skip through replay stuff. It's horrible sometimes try to play again when you have to sit through 50 minutes of FMVs you've already seen.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm gonna post this here because I couldn't find the P3P thread.



That right there is the NA release date for Persona 3 Portable


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

Persona 3 just won't die, will it?


----------



## Baks (Jan 21, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I just finished playing Mass Effect. What a fantastic game. Though it was shorter than I thought it would be.



Yeah I loved Mass Effect too, but damn was I disappointed by short it was.  But still its one of the best RPG's out there for the 360 imo.

Anywayz I just finished all the Stormfist and Sacred Games events in Suiko 5, some of the VA's cut scenes are pretty sweet especially the one where you see Belcoot fighting for the first time. XD

All I gotta say about the story is Gizel is one very evil manipulating bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't remember any of that shit. 


After I beat ES I'm moving to Demon's Souls. Hopefully this time I don't get mad and quit after 15 minutes. Man I hate that game.


----------



## Mukki (Jan 21, 2010)

Any more love left for Lufia II? I know it's legacy, but it's so good. T_T


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

My love will be renewed when the DS remake comes out. Otherwise I've already mastered it.

It was one of the best games ever though. I loved the hell out of it, and it had a nice sidequest with those dragon eggs and the super dungeon. What a game should be, really. Every game needs a super dungeon in the same fashion.


----------



## Mukki (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd say every game needs a badass like Dekar. 

So, they're remaking Lufia II for the DS are they?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, you didn't hear about that? It's gonna be epic. But they are changing quite a bit, it's almost an entirely new game and it's an action RPG.


----------



## Mukki (Jan 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you didn't hear about that? It's gonna be epic. But they are changing quite a bit, it's almost an entirely new game and it's an action RPG.



I haven't been keeping up with it, and I had no one to inform me. 

So, I checked out the trailer, and all I have to say is :amazed

I'm really excited to see my favorite childhood RPG completely revamped with voice acting, and all those other fancy storytelling methods of today, however I'm not quite sure how I feel about the action RPG elements.

The combat system's implementation whill have a large impact on enjoyability IMO. Boss battles in  Lufia 2 always had their own special impact on me. I'd always get excited at the prospect of putting everything on the line to advance the plot. I guess RPG euphoria like that isn't very easy to articulate, but it was awesome.  The feeling of strategy, the awesome music...

I ESPECIALLY don't want to lose the awesome battle themes. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq4B0_aa8uw[/YOUTUBE]
What's up with metro Maxim?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2010)

Metro Maxim = Japan's answer to "cool" updated characters. I hope you can change him to a classic outfit ASAP. 

If they ruin the music I won't play the game. That was the best part of the game.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Mukki (Jan 21, 2010)

Indeed, the music I foresee being either REALLY well done, or in shambles, a shadow of its former glory.

Although I'm not quite sure how to feel about the Homer Simpson Sinistral Theme.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got to Viola in Eternal Sonata. She makes things a lot easier. 

Fuck you Beat. Get the hell out of my party


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Just got to Viola in Eternal Sonata. She makes things a lot easier.
> 
> Fuck you Beat. Get the hell out of my party



i used her through the entire game, she has better heals than Polka and Chopin.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 21, 2010)

Amen that. Plus her arrows are practically hax. She's great.

It's gonna suck when I get to the point where the group splits up. I've done some major character-specific grinding, and I'll be screwed without Alegretto...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> the combat changes as you progress through the story if you haven't found out yet. sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. if you do the extra dungeon near the end you get the awesome combat system.
> 
> 
> just beat Tales of Vesperia, if anyone here hasn't played it then you need to.


I beat it a long time ago.  But where the fuck is the PS3 Port that is supposed to have all sort of upgrades?  New characters, new quests, etc.  (Think Skies of Arcadia.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Just got to Viola in Eternal Sonata. She makes things a lot easier.
> 
> Fuck you Beat. Get the hell out of my party


When I first got Viola I didn't much like her. But then I figured out how to play with her. I still hate how her arrows often miss for me though.  



Gnome on Fire said:


> i used her through the entire game, she has better heals than Polka and Chopin.


 Her healing arrow is pretty good though, I'll agree. Polka is a useless character for me until she gets better magic, which doesn't happen for a while. Even then there are better choices.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I beat it a long time ago.  But where the fuck is the PS3 Port that is supposed to have all sort of upgrades?  New characters, new quests, etc.  (Think Skies of Arcadia.)



from the Wiki


> Tales of Vesperia was ported to the PlayStation 3 and released on September 17, 2009 with additional content as well as a different logo. No announcements for a Western release have yet been made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

Tales of Vesperia, eh? I'll maybe get that next for my PS3.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 22, 2010)

So I was in Gamestop preordering SoulSilver, and I decided to browse the used games just for the hell of it. Wouldn't you know, I happened to find a used copy of Persona 4 (OST and all). 

Now, I've been regularly looking for P4 for the past three months, and had just recently given up. I just couldn't find it anywhere. (It's wierd, considering I live in a relatively populated place. The PS2 must finally be dying...) But, tonight was different. I snagged that fucker in a heartbeat. It felt great finally finding it.

I _was_ right in the middle of Eternal Sonata, but I've been waiting to play P4 for a while now, so I'm just gonna put ES off until later.

I'm about 3.5 hours into P4. It seems to be starting off slow, but my excitment of finally getting to play the game is helping me look past that. I do hope it picks up a bit, though.....

EDIT: I see. The first three hours were like an intro to the story. Now that I'm past that, it's picked up a lot.

Double EDIT: Holy fuck. I'm addicted.


----------



## Altron (Jan 23, 2010)

Recently picked up some J-RPG'S for the PSP:

Jeanne D'Arc
Valkyrie Profile Lenneth
Yggdra Union
Mana Khemia

So far just been playing Jeanne D'Arc and Yggdra Union which both are pretty good. Although I wish there was a bigger selection of J-RPG's at my local gamestops.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Hot damn. I'm already 17 hours into Persona 4, and I only just got it yesterday. In fact, this is probably the most I've played a game in one single day.

I haven't been like this over a game in a LONG time...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh yeah??! Well I just beat Eternal Sonata. The ending was pretty weird and didn't make much sense, but whatever. It was an enjoyable, beautiful game, and as a bonus it taught me some history about Chopin that I'll probably forget in 3 days or so.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah??! Well I just beat Eternal Sonata. The ending was pretty weird and didn't make much sense, but whatever. It was an enjoyable, beautiful game, and as a bonus it taught me some history about Chopin that I'll probably forget in 3 days or so.



I hate the ending of that game

*Spoiler*: __ 



the way they just leave Chopin their laying in the dirt and don't care, but when polka jumps off a cliff its a big deal wtf. fuck polka.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Let's go on an adventure_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGiNEaNxOxo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: _Let's go on an adventure_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGiNEaNxOxo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



A must play for everyone. 

Don't bother with the sequels.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> A must play for everyone.
> 
> Don't bother with the sequels.



No kidding.  Bad sequels, bad, bad.


*Spoiler*: _Do you still believe?_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLMQuYbh4q8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Grandia 2 is better than 1, sorry. 

3 is terrible, though.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2010)

ChronoDragoon said:


> Grandia 2 is better than 1, sorry.
> 
> 3 is terrible, though.



Only if you like a cast of rejects that can't enjoy life without getting high.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

To be fair, I mainly like Grandia 2 because the main character slung some badass disses at Elena early in the game. That was probably the funniest game I've played besides Persona 4, but then again I haven't played Psychonauts...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2010)

You thought that was funny?  The guy even bashed NPCs who were really just trying to have some friendly small talk.  He was really just a big jerk with no redeeming qualities.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Of course it was funny. NPCs don't have feelings. Hell, they stand in one spot or walk in a circle for their entire lives; being dissed by the main character is the high point of their lives!

It'd be one thing if some dude next to me started railing on someone, but it's a videogame and you can laugh at that stuff.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2010)

ChronoDragoon said:


> Of course it was funny. NPCs don't have feelings. Hell, they stand in one spot or walk in a circle for their entire lives; being dissed by the main character is the high point of their lives!
> 
> It'd be one thing if some dude next to me started railing on someone, but it's a videogame and you can laugh at that stuff.



Grandia's humor aced whatever passed for Grandia II's.  "What's this?  It's soft and warm and..."    And the whole game was like that.  Mostly very light hearted with darker parts towards the end full of good drama and saddness, while Grandia II was the complete opposite; depressingly dark almost the entire way through, except for maybe that one time when they stopped at the Island of the Lotus Sniffers.  

Grandia had scenes from a girls' locker room.  Grandia II had nuns being slaughtered.  Grandia, you met interesting and diverse groups of people that you interacted with and helped out along the way.  Grandia II, everyone's pretty much the same and you're a jerk to everyone you meet.

Grandia was an inspiring adventure story about friendship and coming of age.  Grandia II was about letting the whole world know how emo you were until you learned about taking drugs and singing in Portuquese.  Not to mention that the religion bashing was the most in your face I've ever seen in a video game to date.

I mean, there's a reason why the MMO is being based upon the first game and not the sequels.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I mean, there's a reason why the MMO is being based upon the first game and not the sequels.



Because it has a more interesting world, certainly. I'm not arguing that. But Grandia II's dialogue was just much more engaging, funny, interesting, etc. I think you're exaggerating G2's tone a bit; there's plenty of fun-loving moments. For every "soft and warm" in Grandia there's a "Maybe he's just easily amused. Whee!" in Grandia II. And to be honest, after seeing the 10000th incarnation of the Rosa character archetype in JPRGs I was happy SOMEONE didn't praise her Mary Sue shit as gold.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2010)

ChronoDragoon said:


> I think you're exaggerating G2's tone a bit;



I'm not.  I'm totally not.  



> there's plenty of fun-loving moments. For every "soft and warm" in Grandia there's a "Maybe he's just easily amused. Whee!" in Grandia II.



Right, it's so funny how he insults a guy straight to his face right after he's confided in you about his daily life.



> And to be honest, after seeing the 10000th incarnation of the Rosa character archetype in JPRGs I was happy SOMEONE didn't praise her Mary Sue shit as gold.



Yeah, and treating her like shit because she's religious and a girl is so much better.

It was a horrible game with a horrible cast.  And you know what else;


*Spoiler*: _Feena F-ing Owns you!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FghhWcMAAYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Right, it's so funny how he insults a guy straight to his face right after he's confided in you about his daily life.



As long as the insult is funny, then of course it is. Just because something is insulting doesn't mean it's not funny.



Wesley said:


> Yeah, and treating her like shit because she's religious and a girl is so much better.
> 
> It was a horrible game with a horrible cast.



Is Disney humor the only type you like? Do you not enjoy Family Guy because it rags on celebrities a lot? What about South Park? Do you giggle loudest only when "girls' locker room" humor stuff happens, but then turn your nose up when someone makes a gay joke that other people find funny?

Anything can be funny, and people being mean to other people can be especially funny when it's fictional. The entire idea of cartoons like Tom and Jerry is based on this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

ChronoDragoon said:
			
		

> Is Disney humor the only type you like? Do you not enjoy Family Guy because it rags on celebrities a lot? What about South Park? Do you giggle loudest only when "girls' locker room" humor stuff happens, but then turn your nose up when someone makes a gay joke that other people find funny?
> 
> Anything can be funny, and people being mean to other people can be especially funny when it's fictional. The entire idea of cartoons like Tom and Jerry is based on this.


Family Guy and South Park are of the worst examples you can compare Grandia II with, those are some of the most offensive cartoons ever on television, just saying.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Well that was kind of my point. They are very good examples to use because I was asking whether or not Wesley finds comedic insults unfunny in general or just in Grandia II. If he doesn't like Family Guy or South Park then it is obvious our senses of humor are at the opposite ends of the spectrum, because I find offensive humor to be the best kind.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

ChronoDragoon said:


> Well that was kind of my point. They are very good examples to use because I was asking whether or not Wesley finds comedic insults unfunny in general or just in Grandia II. If he doesn't like Family Guy or South Park then it is obvious our senses of humor are at the opposite ends of the spectrum, because I find offensive humor to be the best kind.



Well if you find racism and sexism to be the best kind humour, who am I to judge.




I prefer witty humour myself, like irony and dark humour, harmless slapstick is fine with me as well.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Witty and offensive are by no means mutually exclusive. Satire is a good combination of both, for example. And really, shouldn't the bottom line be not what kind of humor it is, but how well it's done? I've seen "offensive" humor that's offensive but not humorous, and seen "dark" humor that lines up similarly. My point was that saying Ryudo from Grandia II is a jerk doesn't really tell you that what he says isn't funny. It just tells you what kind of humor it is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

ChronoDragoon said:
			
		

> Witty and offensive are by no means mutually exclusive. Satire is a good combination of both, for example. And really, shouldn't the bottom line be not what kind of humor it is, but how well it's done?


Family Guy and South Park aren't witty in any sense, just plain offensive.

That's why I said they were the worse examples you could give of good humour, be it offensive or not.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you. South Park is often offensive, yes, but it's also often witty in the way it satirizes. I also find it hard to believe you can summarize Family Guy by saying it's just plain offensive. I suppose when Peter fights the chicken and wins you'll call it "promoting violence against avians" or something. Just out of curiosity, what are some of your favorite comedic television shows/movies?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2010)

> I suppose when Peter fights the chicken and wins you'll call it "promoting violence against avians" or something.


No, that's just random and idiotic. 

Your downplay of racial hate is humorous though.



> Just out of curiosity, what are some of your favorite comedic television shows/movies?


Monty Python and the Holy Grail, various Jim Carrey movies, Pixar movies, Psych, House, and Monk.

That's what comes to mind at the moment.

Anyways, enough about that, too much derailment of the thread.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Family Guy and *South Park*  aren't witty in any sense, just plain offensive.



That's completely untrue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

I liked Grandia II more than Grandia I.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlVI94vIqBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

I hated it when you lost your best characters in La Pucelle. Like, just when you needed him the most your strongest character gets killed.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjI7yfD1oU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Botzu (Jan 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGCBRejuLcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hated it when you lost your best characters in La Pucelle. Like, just when you needed him the most your strongest character gets killed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Losing Croix and Homard is a bunch a bull.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Losing Croix and Homard is a bunch a bull.




*Spoiler*: __ 



never liked croix... but losing homard was . my favorite characters were homard and eclair.


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

I really did like Croix. I thought it was obvious that he'd be the bad guy, but it all unfolded in such a poignant way that I was able to look past how obvious it was.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC0CYZLeNNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't remember which was Croix and which was Homard, but I think Croix is the guy with guns, right? I didn't care for him that much, either, I liked the other guy. He was my best guy.


----------



## stardust (Feb 1, 2010)

Croix was the 'dark prince', and Prier's love interest. I can't really remember much of Homard, but I believe that he was the captain of his airship.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, he was that pirate guy with the badass moves. He was my strongest character. Then they offed him. 

I think Croix was getting pretty good, too, now that I think about it.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Grandia II more than Grandia I.



Grandia 2 and Skies of Arcadia were some of the best damn games for the Dreamcast.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoa White Knight Chronicles only got a 6/10 on Gamespot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> Whoa White Knight Chronicles only got a 6/10 on Gamespot.



Well, it never did look that good.


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> Whoa White Knight Chronicles only got a 6/10 on Gamespot.


No sane person worth his/her own salt is going to care what score a gamespot reviewer is giving to a game nowadays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

After doing my own research on WKC I lost interest. I read it was an MMORPG or something shitty like that.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Segan said:


> No sane person worth his/her own salt is going to care what score a gamespot reviewer is giving to a game nowadays.



Better than IGN. 



Game Informer = shit too.


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After doing my own research on WKC I lost interest. I read it was an MMORPG or something shitty like that.


What kind of research did you do? 

It's a single-player game (with an option to co-op).



The World said:


> Better than IGN.
> 
> 
> 
> Game Informer = shit too.


Don't trust any reviewer paid by company ads.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Segan said:


> What kind of research did you do?
> 
> It's a single-player game (with an option to co-op).
> 
> ...


 The best kind there is.  I heard it played like one of those offline MMORPGs. If I read wrong...


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

My hope for the PS3 version of Star Ocean is dwindling.......

but I do look forward to the rerelease of Lunar on the PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know what I was reading before, everything I read about the game now doesn't say anything like that.  I better find that review or something so I can hate this game and save money and keep playing Demon's Souls and getting my ass kicked.

I was playing that again last night. I'm like a masochistic drug addict returning to his sadistic lover who doesn't listen to my safe word.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> Grandia 2 and Skies of Arcadia were some of the best damn games for the Dreamcast.


This.

I had about 10 games for the Dreamcast.  Skies of Arcadia and Virtual-On Oratorio Tangram were pretty much the only games I ever played.  (Beat the Sonic game in about a week...)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

My brother had a Dreamcast and he never played it because it didn't work. 

I almost bought Skies of Arcadia for Gamecube but didn't.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My brother had a Dreamcast and he never played it because it didn't work.
> 
> I almost bought Skies of Arcadia for Gamecube but didn't.


You should have bought it!

If I remember correctly, the Gamecube Port had some additional features and new characters.  It was superior to the Dreamcast version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe. I don't have a Gamecube anymore, either.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> My hope for the PS3 version of Star Ocean is dwindling.......
> 
> but I do look forward to the rerelease of Lunar on the PSP.



in what sense is your hope dwindling for star ocean ps3 release

i have to say gamespot is full of shit sometimes, tales of destiny is rated around a 4 i believe, wkc gets a 6, and they gave bayonetta a 9 or something in that ballpark - when its almost as generic as it comes 

give or take finished dragon age, great game and i look forward to awakening, time to finish up assassin's creed II, then bioshock 2 then maybe ill move back into another rpg


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

Star Ocean on PS3 is awesome, what you talkin' 'bout? 

I've been playing that the last few weekends and am really enjoying it so far. Good battle system, as should be expected, and really blurry graphics.  Maybe it's just my eyesight, I can't really be sure.

The voice acting is also pretty bad and I can't leave it in Japanese because I'm sick of reading shit. 

Otherwise I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Story seems decent so far, too. And I can see all the treasure on my map. :33


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> in what sense is your hope dwindling for star ocean ps3 release
> 
> i have to say gamespot is full of shit sometimes, tales of destiny is rated around a 4 i believe, wkc gets a 6, and they gave bayonetta a 9 or something in that ballpark - when its almost as generic as it comes
> 
> give or take finished dragon age, great game and i look forward to awakening, time to finish up assassin's creed II, then bioshock 2 then maybe ill move back into another rpg



Except Bayonetta did deserve a 9.  It was a great game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I bet it didn't. 

I don't think any game that you beat in 9 hours and never play again deserves anything more than a 7--and that's if it was super awesome. Of course I'm sure some people kept playing it over and over and over again to achieve shitty, worthless trophies on harder difficulties, that shit don't count.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Star Ocean on PS3 is awesome, what you talkin' 'bout?
> 
> I've been playing that the last few weekends and am really enjoying it so far. Good battle system, as should be expected, and really blurry graphics.  Maybe it's just my eyesight, I can't really be sure.
> 
> ...



I didn't even realize it came out on the 8th. No big name people have reviewed it yet.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet it didn't.
> 
> I don't think any game that you beat in 9 hours and never play again deserves anything more than a 7--and that's if it was super awesome. Of course I'm sure some people kept playing it over and over and over again to achieve shitty, worthless trophies on harder difficulties, that shit don't count.



Metroid games are like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> I didn't even realize it came out on the 8th. No big name people have reviewed it yet.


 Eh, I assume the rating would be the same as the XBOX version. They didn't really change anything except languages an shit from my understanding. Some graphic changes, too.


Wesley said:


> Metroid games are like that.


 Metroid 1 was a 6/10, anything higher is boosted by nostalgia.

Super Metroid had a good reason to replay it, thus giving it at least a 9/10. I mean, you got less and less clothes the faster you beat it!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Except Bayonetta did deserve a 9.  It was a great game.



Actions games are known for having crap stories that make no sense. This is the rpg thread, where more than likely people enjoy stories in their game a lot. It's not surprising for someone in this section to not like a game like Bayonetta.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I played the demo for Bayonetta and it was okay, but then I got to this button-timing masher boss and had to quit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

i have no problem with it , in fact ill probably end up buying it when its cheaper, but even if heaven and hell switch places and universe is ripped asunder is there any way the game is better than Bioshock 2, equal to fallout 3 

as far as metroid goes i need go and play prime 2 and 3, man was prime one a great game, and this coming from someone who doesnt like any of the other games including super metroid 

i was looking up some scores after the bayonetta discussion and lost odyssey got a 7.5, are you serious, i dont care how little battle system has changed from a standard turn based game, the story alone with more than that, although i prefer PSU, i would say LO has to be one of the best rpg not named FF since pretty much Kingdom hearts, maybe Valkyria Chronicles as well


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have no problem with it , in fact ill probably end up buying it when its cheaper, but even if heaven and hell switch places and universe is ripped asunder is there any way the game is better than Bioshock 2, equal to fallout 3
> 
> as far as metroid goes i need go and play prime 2 and 3, man was prime one a great game, and this coming from someone who doesnt like any of the other games including super metroid
> 
> i was looking up some scores after the bayonetta discussion and lost odyssey got a 7.5, are you serious, i dont care how little battle system has changed from a standard turn based game, the story alone with more than that, although i prefer PSU, i would say LO has to be one of the best rpg not named FF since pretty much Kingdom hearts, maybe Valkyria Chronicles as well



Never Played Bioshock before, I hear it's amazing. 

Fallout 3 for me was alright but the story and environment was kind of bland, and there isn't really any emotional connection to the characters (Which i find important).

and about LO getting a 7.5 and Bayonetta getting a 9, it's mainly due to Reviewers being retarded or shallow, to them the story in a game isn't a very important part.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey i dont always need story, Left 4 dead 2 is an awesome game, but the flip side is that L4D also had some of the best multiplayer coop ive seen in a while.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah Fallout didn't have some crazy epic story but it was still an awesome game. Same as Bayonetta.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hey i dont always need story, Left 4 dead 2 is an awesome game, but the flip side is that L4D also had some of the best multiplayer coop ive seen in a while.


I think in Rpg's though that it is necessary to be amazing


The World said:


> Yeah Fallout didn't have some crazy epic story but it was still an awesome game. Same as Bayonetta.



Yeah it was fun, but far from perfect, which people try to make it out to be.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2010)

actually strictly speaking for me character design is this highest priority, im willing to take a fairly mundane story if i like the character design


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

The only exception to my Rpg standards are Pokemon handheld games, they're sort of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2010)

i only really have to requirements that are set in stone
- at least one female character of high caliber looks has to be in the story 
- there must be a male protagonist either as the central, co central, or heavy supporting role (cant just make a cameo) 

- these rules also only apply to rpgs
clearly pretty much no fps shorter has either of these


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Main character has to use a sword and be a teenager with gay hair.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Main character has to use a sword and be a teenager with gay hair.



That's why i like mistwalker, they don't use cliche's like that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2010)

I like mistwalker cause they gave us Sarah, one of the rare times in a game or anime, that the main character actually ended up with the female who was my favorite, she is like the cute version of smexy, shes super cute and smart

and Kaim well, he was just a badass

although to be fair, i was not terribly high on the blue dragon design, teens that look like they are ten years old, not to mention i like the girl from the anime with the hippo shadow who is not in the game

so they are not infallible


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I like mistwalker cause they gave us Sarah, one of the rare times in a game or anime, that the main character actually ended up with the female who was my favorite, she is like the cute version of smexy, shes super cute and smart
> 
> and Kaim well, he was just a badass
> 
> ...



Yeah, i wasn't to fond of the Blue Dragon designs either, I blame Toriyama for that mostly, since it was his designs.

Edit: Anyone here played Star Ocean 4? i was thinking of playing it, but both my brother and a friend who have both played it told me not to waste my time. Should i still give it a chance or should i listen to them?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the xbox version, i like it so far but also i didnt get to far into , but in generally most people i know who played it like it, the only real downside is that it may have the single hardest group of achievements i have ever seen, get anything over 400/1000 and pat yourself on the back


----------



## Botzu (Feb 20, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Yeah, i wasn't to fond of the Blue Dragon designs either, I blame Toriyama for that mostly, since it was his designs.
> 
> Edit: Anyone here played Star Ocean 4? i was thinking of playing it, but both my brother and a friend who have both played it told me not to waste my time. Should i still give it a chance or should i listen to them?


I liked star ocean 4 but like kira I didn't get very far. There are some awesome characters like the monotone little girl "What's wrong Edgie".

 so stressed with work I don't think I am going to have time to play ff13 next month T_T


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2010)

star oceans other downside, though this could be in all of the series, ive been meaning to play 3 but i never get around to it , and im too lazy to play 2 85 times for all the endings, the boss battles are ridiculous long, and did i also mention some of the hardest achievements of all time, 100, 90, 80 percent battle trophies live right next door to impossible 

characterwise though i like the green haired guy , only problem is you really dont get to use him full time at least on the first play through
edge is kinda too much of an idiot for my taste
plus i tired of hearing the main female lead saying crap like, i just want to help everyone and other such drivel


----------



## Fran (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys, after a tossup between a DS and a PSP, I decided to go for a DS.

Where do I even begin! I'm looking for a good RPG game, preferably something that's not a remake (i.e. not ff3 & ff4). And no pokem0nz right now, I just replayed sapphire the other night.

Could someone point me towards some good ones? Grací.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

Chrono Trigger DS.

I know golden sun DS is suppose to come out this year.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2010)

im on the flip side, im getting a psp, cause i already have a ds/wii/ps3/xbox etc. 

but i have a question and its a matter of life and death, well more a matter of money and games but basically i have to options

i can trade one guy fable 2 LE and 60 bucks for a psp 2000

or 

i can trade another guy a combination of tomba, Valkyria Chronicles, and KOTR II and cash for a psp 3000 (he values it at 120)

now i hear a psp 3000 can be hooked up to any tv and played, but i also hear that you can hook a psp 2000 but it has more stringent requirments, does anyone know the details

frankly that the only difference that seems to matter to me, and i have no problem getting another F2 later on, while at least two of the other games would be a semi pain in the ass

additionally i have rented WKC , time to see whats really what

and personally i dont care for the ds much, ive had it for 2 or 3 years, and have played it for maybe a 2 or 3 days - trace memory was fun, but i dont want to play an rpg on a rinky dinky screen, and personally i think the touch scree in bullshit, give one nice normal screen like the psp, not to mention although the ds has more rpgs, pound for pound i think the top psp rpgs (lenneth, star ocean, crisis core) are better than what i would consider the top ds rpgs (chrono trigger, ff 3) ; not to mention one of my most anticipated sequels Parasite Eve 3 is coming to the psp, although i might have to import it

dont get me wrorng chrono trigger i think lives up to the hype , but after playing cross i dont like it quite as much, how has square not made Chrono break yet


----------



## Fran (Feb 21, 2010)

Chrono Trigger is on order.
Cheers.

Also, which Zelda should I play first for the DS? Spirit Tracks or Phantom Hourglass?
Or which would you recommend.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2010)

technically spirit tracks is a sequel to hour glass, however they are so far apart time wise if you havent played Windwaker then it doesnt matter


apparently new shin megami game coming out to the ds, seems like when nippon started publishing what they developed instead of letting atlus do it, all they do now is milk the Shin Games

another thing i find curious, first battle fantasia, and now record of aragest, two ps3 games in japan only, that in the US are only released xbox (granted battle fantasia has since been released as a downloadble on psn store); dont care really as i have both just found it werid

last thing is looking at some upcoming games it is so sad that there are many quality looking rpgs coming out on the Wii, why not release them on one of the other two systems, letting a good or great game get released on the wii is like feeding pearls to a swine ( and own a wii, and i think its garbage) 
- hell the gamespot wii game of the year sold like five copies, why must these companies continue developing for it, granted an rpg on the wii ill take over an rpg on the ds (which is one of the lamest consoles for rpgs as 90 percent of them dont use touch screen abilities making it moot), but still, i would still rather get a game on the ps2 (sakura wars) then get it on the wii, if those are my only two opitions - they both look about the same and the black/dark blue box of the ps2 looks better then the obnoxious white box of the wii

I really wish Nintendo would die out already in the console game, its not like if that happened Mario and zelda would be gone , they would just go to one of the other systems, so its not like theres any reason for gamers to care about them sticking around (sigh its funny how the company that i bought my first three systems from - snes, n64 [there worst system imo, just in front of the wii], gameboy original is now the one i like the least, and this is coming from a guy who thinks the original xbox is probably the worst system every with the exception of the jaguar)


----------



## Botzu (Feb 22, 2010)

> im on the flip side, im getting a psp, cause i already have a ds/wii/ps3/xbox etc.
> 
> but i have a question and its a matter of life and death, well more a matter of money and games but basically i have to options
> 
> ...


I would go with the psp 2000. On account of I think you are getting a better deal and Fable 2 wasn't that great.


> additionally i have rented WKC , time to see whats really what


 I looked at the reviews for it and it didn't look that great 




> and personally i dont care for the ds much, ive had it for 2 or 3 years, and have played it for maybe a 2 or 3 days - trace memory was fun, but i dont want to play an rpg on a rinky dinky screen, and personally i think the touch scree in bullshit, give one nice normal screen like the psp, not to mention although the ds has more rpgs, pound for pound i think the top psp rpgs (lenneth, star ocean, crisis core) are better than what i would consider the top ds rpgs (chrono trigger, ff 3) ; not to mention one of my most anticipated sequels Parasite Eve 3 is coming to the psp, although i might have to import it


I am pretty dissapointed with both systems.
Why are there so many remakes of games that I already own. Why dont they remake games that never came out here~



> dont get me wrorng chrono trigger i think lives up to the hype , but after playing cross i dont like it quite as much, how has square not made Chrono break yet


They are busy shutting down fan made sequels like crimson echoes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2010)

@botzu correct me if im wrong but isnt there technically a third game, but its japan only, i forgot what its called and i hear its almost not like a game, but i think it exists

yea i agree psp gets gba remakes and ds gets psp remakes (Yggdrasil Union/Rivera - Disgaea/2)

my main gripe is i like rpgs, rpgs have no reason to require a touch screen, hence with the ds i get an rpg that has the screen cut into two with no reason for it; at least the psp aesthically looks pleasing

yea i got it for about 10 bucks, and i can probably replace it fairly easily in a few months, so im going with that deal

and ill let you know how white knight is, i make it a point though to rarely take rpg reviews seriously because for some reason critics seem to be biased towards rpgs, if its not final fantasy, there only a highly rated rpg once every bull moon; hell even lost odyssey got imo a low rating; Valkryia Chronicles and Eternal Sonata are the only two that really come to mind as being rated where they should be out of the current gen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

I heard you guys were bad-talking my Star Ocean 4? 

It's a good game, weird semi-standard RPG story, great gameplay, crazy-long fucking cutscenes, and shitty VA. I'd put it top 1 PS3 RPGs of all time. Of course I've only played 3 PS3 RPGs.

I'm somewhere around the end right now and would currently rank it an 8, pretty easily, just in terms of how much fun I'm having playing it. It's not insanely hard, but the difficult is there and you can make it as hard as you want to, really. My main problem with the game is shitty controls for some of the characters, like Meracle. She'll just stand there attacking the air over and over again if you hit the attack button twice and the target moves.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

i tried it, i'm not sure if i'll actually go back and play it. The camera was wonky, the first cutscene was long enough to make my controller turn off. the lip-sync blew ass. and the VA's were shit. And the out of battle animations are horrible as well (way to rigid and feels like you're sliding around instead of walking, reminds me of Last Remnant).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Allow me to sum that up for you, if I may, Gnome: the game's awesome.


All those things you rattled off only add to its charm.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Screw charm, i want perfection!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Show me a perfect game I'll show you a flaw.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Show me a perfect game I'll show you a flaw.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2010)

Anybody thinking about getting Resonance of Fate(End Of Eternity)in japanese


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Soundtrack sucked and the ending was garbage. 


Gino said:


> Anybody thinking about getting Resonance of Fate(End Of Eternity)in japanese


 I was thinking about it, but I vaguely recall reading something about the game's battle system that really turned me off--it could've been a different game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2010)

so you would rank SO 4 International Version ahead of Disgaea 3, Valkyria Chronicles, and Eternal Sonata ( I personally would also put Cross Edge ahead, but thats just cause I get morrigan in an rpg with Etna) 

I'll end of get resonance of fate if for no other reason its an rpg.

edit: I hate pong by the way, nor do I for the other "classic" tetris.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Above Eteronal Sonata, yes, because the story is kind of coherent so far. It does get confusing at times though.

I have Disgaea 3 but haven't played it yet. The others, I have never played. The only other RPG I have played is Demon's Souls, and...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2010)

Gino said:


> Anybody thinking about getting Resonance of Fate(End Of Eternity)in japanese



Loved the demo, can't wait for it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 22, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Loved the demo, can't wait for it.



How's the battle system


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2010)

o i forgot about demons's soul, i really want to get it, but i want to get the limited edition if i get it , and its friggin expensive now, oh well ill get it eventually, im not in a rush suffer from a brain aneurysm from demons's soul anyway

gonna start playing WKC in a little bit

whats the take on Heavy Rain here


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

so ive played WKC for a bit and i do have two big gripes

you kind of play as the side kick in this game, what the fuck is that, you apparently make some avatar who is basically a side kick, he has some relation to online play or something, but as far as i know there is no option for online play, basically its nice you can customize a character ala wrpgs, but i want to play as the hero and nothing else

the battle system is terrible, its a mix basically of turnbased and real time, but the real flaw is you have to wait quite a long time in between hits, and no matter how far you run from the enemy the still hit you, why can i move around if i cant avoid hits

however all other aspects i like, problem is those problems are kind of glaring flaws, but maybe as I play further it wont be so bad


----------



## Botzu (Feb 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @botzu correct me if im wrong but isnt there technically a third game, but its japan only, i forgot what its called and i hear its almost not like a game, but i think it exists
> 
> yea i agree psp gets gba remakes and ds gets psp remakes (Yggdrasil Union/Rivera - Disgaea/2)
> 
> ...


yeah I think there was a visual novel/game called radical dreamers though I hear it was between chrono trigger and chrono cross so it would technically be the 2nd game 

Also was cross edge worth getting? I will probably pick it up when it gets the 360 port even if its not that good. Being a huge Nippon Ichi fan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

haha the nippon ichi style games are my favorite, so if thats the case with you get it, i still havent played it, though i got it for christmas, but i did play the demo in Japanese before it came state side (basically its an improved version of chaos wars)

im excited about record of agarest wars, i also played that demo on psn when it was japanese only and what i saw looked great (in case you are wondering a friend made a japanese account that i can access and get stuff from the japanese store, you can also do the same with the European store) 

ok so looking at wiki, CrazyMoron was right, apparently there is an online element of this game, and in my opinion that really cripples the single player, Dam either make a full mmorpg or a regular rpg, i hate fucking mmorpgs, dont mix it in to a normal rpg and ruin it; apparently a sequel is already in the works, hopefully they will do something to improve it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so ive played WKC for a bit and i do have two big gripes
> 
> you kind of play as the side kick in this game, what the fuck is that, you apparently make some avatar who is basically a side kick, he has some relation to online play or something, but as far as i know there is no option for online play, basically its nice you can customize a character ala wrpgs, but i want to play as the hero and nothing else
> 
> ...


 That doesn't sound fun--why *would* you be able to move around and not avoid hits? Didn't they pull that shit with FFXII, too? I hated that. 

I was playing SO4 last night and was in the last area, right? I went into the dungeon for over an hour getting all kinds of money, exp, treasures, etc... and there was not a single save point in the whole place. Then I get to this fucking dead-end and I can't find a way past it. I tried to go where a couple guides suggested but there's nothing there. So, I gave up, turned the game off, ripped my shirt in half, cried, and went to bed. I'm never playing it again.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't sound fun--why *would* you be able to move around and not avoid hits? Didn't they pull that shit with FFXII, too? I hated that.
> 
> I was playing SO4 last night and was in the last area, right? I went into the dungeon for over an hour getting all kinds of money, exp, treasures, etc... and there was not a single save point in the whole place. Then I get to this fucking dead-end and I can't find a way past it. I tried to go where a couple guides suggested but there's nothing there. So, I gave up, turned the game off, ripped my shirt in half, cried, and went to bed. I'm never playing it again.



Did you oil yourself after you ripped your shirt off, rubbed your nipples a bit, stick one thumb in your butthole and the other in your mouth, and finally rock yourself to sleep?

Because it happens to the best of us. That's why I am never gonna play demon souls again!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Did you oil yourself after you ripped your shirt off, rubbed your nipples a bit, stick one thumb in your butthole and the other in your mouth, and finally rock yourself to sleep?
> 
> Because it happens to the best of us. That's why I am never gonna play demon souls again!


 No, no sir I didn't. I did, however, jam my earbuds in my ear and listened to some depressing music for an hour or two before calming down to the point I could try to sleep--then the dark thoughts started popping up. 

Don't you ever mention that video game in my presence!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

@crazy are you in the seven star dunegon, that one doesnt have save points and unfortunately has the two hardest bosses in the game

yea basically what happened is WKC didnt separate the mmorpg aspect from the offline single player which is funny becasue last time I checked Phantasy Star Universe managed to balance these two aspects very well; id say this WKC reminds me of FF Crystal Chronicles an abysmal attempt at a multiplayer rpg, that is awful to play as a single player, however FF CC also looked awful, i mean those were honestly the worst looking character designs i have seen in a long time (incidentally i think FF CC is probably the worst rpg ever made, behind maybe unlimited saga)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in the last planet/Nox thing for the main story of the game. There was supposedly a save spot right after this pendulum but the pendulum was held up by a chain I couldn't get off and the walkthrough made no mention of it. So I raged and quit.

I'm not playig the game ever again anyway so it's no biggie. Had some laughs, had some fun, 42 hours and 60 bucks down the drain. Here I come resell.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

okay nevermind then, you are not in the optional dunegon which has no save points, but thats exactly why i dont buy these games new, the money i save on them is more then enough to cover the occassional game where it ends up being more

back to WKC


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

From what I've heard White Knight is a pretty mediocre game all around. I may rent it, maybe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2010)

You know what the saying "it grows on you", well that is not the case with WKC, the more i play the more i hate the game, the battle system is beyond poor

and then i think , but i should have expected as much from level 5, take dark cloud, they make games with a lot of potential that end up falling flat

o well got advance wars day of ruin for a good price so its not a total loss

if you dont collect, i would suggest to only rent it, ill buy it but when it drops in price


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2010)

well then i probably will rent it, but not for a while seeing as there are probably better games i should get around to first.

Just finished Mass Effect 2 and now just starting Magna Carta 2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2010)

i need to get the magna carta and lost odyssey dlc


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone played any of the Etrian Odesseys, LostMagic or 
Valkyrie Profile on the DS? Also, how'd Phantasy Star Zero come out?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2010)

Magna Carta 2 is below mediocre. I do love what's his face's voice, though, the fire dude. Battling was fine, achievements were easy, but overall it was lame.

I'm tired of hearing Johnny Yong Bosch play in everything: Bleach, Last Remnant, Magna Carta, Devil May Cry, Code Geass and apparently he plays in Samurai Champloo, The Melancholy of Suzumiya, Dirge of Cerberus, FF: Dissidia, and Naruto. That's too many things I like or related to things I like.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2010)

ive been wanting to play eterian odyssey as well, that and Izuna the unemployed ninja are towards the top of my ds list of wants


----------



## Botzu (Feb 24, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ive been wanting to play eterian odyssey as well, that and Izuna the unemployed ninja are towards the top of my ds list of wants


I love etrian odyssey 2  Its hard as hell and takes the patience of a saint though. Tell me when you get stomped by the evil deer and killed on the first floor.

Izuna on the other hand I couldn't stand. It had some potential with the interesting characters but the story never went anywhere and gameplay was buggy,broken and poorly handled. You are better off saving your money on that one.

Let me just put it this way, there is more polish in your average free flash game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2010)

i know but i cant turn the combination of pink haired girl plus ninja plus sexy black hair ninja, besides i think they are both around 12 bucks now

speaking of ds, has anyone here actually beat the abomination known as lunar dragon song, thinking about it, i take it back and say thats the worst game of all time followed by FF CC and Unlimited Saga
-you could probably write a 1000 page book on the flaws of that game which is only magnified by the fact it associates itself with the Lunar series


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Started playing Disgaea 3 last night and it's pretty great so far.

Of course I said So4 was the best PS3 RPG ever before I got to that save point fiasco.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 24, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone played any of the Etrian Odesseys, LostMagic or
> Valkyrie Profile on the DS? Also, how'd Phantasy Star Zero come out?



I refuse to play covenant of the plume, even though I'm a giant fan of Valkyrie Profile


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

I second refusale despite loving VP1 and VP2.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm playing Shadow Hearts 1 atm... 

Seems like a better battle system than Legend of Dragoon had, not quite so tedious...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

I hated that ring system with the passion of Galactus's wart-ridden penis.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not that far in yet, but Legend of Dragoon was worse, just got harder and harder..^^

It's only annoying when I get judgement ring status abnormalities...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2010)

any particular reason for the refusal to play Covenant?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I'm not that far in yet, but Legend of Dragoon was worse, just got harder and harder..^^
> 
> It's only annoying when I get judgement ring status abnormalities...


 I played LoD for all of the very first battle before quitting.  I actually beat Shadow Hearts. I really, really hated the ring system, but I managed. I loved that key thing where no matter what you did you'd hit or get a critical or whatever.

As for Covenant, I just heard it wasn't that great. I don't want to ruin my love for Valkyrie Profile on a mediocre game.


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2010)

Shadow hearts one was one of the best Rpgs of all time yuri is badass


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2010)

Legend of Dragoon was a great game, damn haters


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2010)

hehe just got Covenant today for a good price and now i have completed my VP collection:
Valkyrie Profile (PS1)
VP 2 Silmeria (PS2)
VP Lenneth (PSP)
VP Covenant (DS)


----------



## Botzu (Feb 24, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hehe just got Covenant today for a good price and now i have completed my VP collection:
> Valkyrie Profile (PS1)
> VP 2 Silmeria (PS2)
> VP Lenneth (PSP)
> VP Covenant (DS)


Is Lenneth a remake or a new game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Is Lenneth a remake or a new game?



Lenneth is remake of the original, i dont know how much they changed, i think they just added some stuff, but its basically for those who couldnt get VP the first time around and dont want to shell out bank for it now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2010)

have you played bahumut lagoon its turn based strategy (Jap only release) 

i have to say once you get access to the white knight the game does pick up somewhat, but the battle system still irks me, and ive been playing for over 10 hours know and im still only at one trophy acquired (what the crap)

actually on that point - do you prefer trophies / achievments for  story related objectives or the collectable/buildable ones (like kill x enemies, collect x items, etc.) more 

i mean white knight seems to be only the later which is retarded, i dont think there is even a trophy for beating the game itself, i have no problem with a combination, but this basically means you can grind in area and get most of the trophies, but on the flip side if you beat the game relatively quickly with little grinding you get practically nothing


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 25, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> have you played bahumut lagoon its turn based strategy (Jap only release)





Botzu said:


> terranigma or crystalis?


The only one of those I've even heard of is Bahamut Lagoon.  I will take a look at those and any other recommendations after I finish the Darksiders demo in a bit.  Feel free to post any more of they come to mind.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

Actraiser, Illusion of Gaia, or Robotrek.

Maybe the first Star Ocean


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2010)

actually someone mentioned robotrek once, saw in a store cart  only, but decided not get it, whats the plot ?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2010)

well upon playing WKC for a little longer i am beginning to change my tune; yes the battle system is not perfect but you can eventually get used to it
- and your avatar , you can just switch him to the cpu, hell go ahead and make it a chick to have another female in the party; and ultimately they have the potential to be the strongest character outside of using a knight, so jack them up with magic and sword abilites and cpu will do just fine with them, and you can play as lenoard 

btw leonard is without a doubt one of the worst names i have ever heard of in my life, call him leo

but i will say trophies are still impossible to get , i still have one, and i think i am a fair bit into the game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2010)

granted its still not quite up to what i want but its a step in the right direction; i rather get tired of the fact , o we can have games with blood upon blood, games where you flat out kill people for the hell of it, can murder children and women; yet, they cant have some good clean nudity and sexual innuendo, what the crap; 

look dont get me wrong im not trying to argue against violent video games, as personally i dont think the average person of reason is going to imitate it in real life, im just saying common, if you are gonna have more mature titles have them be more nudity friendly, we are all adults here; hell i dont care if its rated AO

am i the only guy that thinks an AO title would sell like hotcakes, i know they shy away from it here at stateside, but let me tell you at minimum everyone is a curious cat, and curious cats like curious things, and AO here we go  

and im not even suggesting they make a flat out porn game, im just saying its no big deal to show a topless shot, or such scenes that would be normal , just that all the developer/publishers here are sexually stunted


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 28, 2010)

I have shamed myself.  Tried a few of the recommendations out, but nothing seemed to stick.  You have my sincerest apologies for me being the insult I am to this RPG thread.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Why didn't you just PM me or somethig? Don't you know this is my expertise?
> 
> I would've even sent you the game.


Because I knew I would shame myself like I have done.  At least this way I haven't let you down personally, just the RPG thread itself.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 28, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Is Lenneth a remake or a new game?



more like a port

EDIT: Stumpy, I don't recommend FE5. It's considered the hardest game in the series for a reason
Although you could try Der Langrisser or FE4 if you're into SRPGS


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2010)

what is FE? 

ive heard of der langrisser, looks good from what ive seen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I have shamed myself. Tried a few of the recommendations out, but nothing seemed to stick. You have my sincerest apologies for me being the insult I am to this RPG thread.
> 
> Because I knew I would shame myself like I have done. At least this way I haven't let you down personally, just the RPG thread itself.


 You have failed me and the RPG thread alike. I'm not sure I can talk to you anymore. :taichou


Kira U. Masaki said:


> what is FE?
> 
> ive heard of der langrisser, looks good from what ive seen


 Fire Emblem would be my guess.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 1, 2010)

makes sense i guess, i still need to go and get the wii fire emblem

well just finalized a trade, i get a silver psp 3000, hehe cant wait


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Perhaps an action based adventure/RPG like Zelda/Secret of Mana would be preferred over the average turn based old RPG, but turn based isn't necessarily out of the question.



Great, now I want to play The Secret of Mana but someone took my copy of it and then gave it to someone else, the bitch.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 2, 2010)

;D been looking around at some old games and i stumbled upon this: 
Very entertaining guy. He plays through a few nes/snes rpgs and other old games.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFbfES9L_nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2010)

you know i dont think it looks that bad

and i do think its pronuced like geese except with a Y

and Adol is one of the most badass protagonist around


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2010)

FF13 review out got a 8.5
im assuming resoance of fate rating should be out soon as well

hehe i made out like a hobo at an unguarded pinic the other day at a hollywood video game closing sale

11 rpgs and or atlus games 7 of which are sealed for 5 bucks each including
.hack gu 2
soul nomad
arcan hearts
atleir iris 3 (completes my collection)
rule of rose
castlevania laments of the innocent
steamboat chronicles
dragons aria
apollo attroney at law
izuna unemployed ninja

did i mention they were 5 bucks each

also picked up some out of prints sailor moon dvds  yea thats how i roll


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy crap, I've forgotten how archaic Ys III for the SNES looked.  
He should have played the remake Oath of Felghana on the PC.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2010)

i think it looks good considering its snes, man when is the Link to the past remake coming out, just imagine the gameplay of link to the past with the graphics of ocarina or TP


----------



## Botzu (Mar 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> FF13 review out got a 8.5
> im assuming resoance of fate rating should be out soon as well
> 
> hehe i made out like a hobo at an unguarded pinic the other day at a hollywood video game closing sale
> ...


 some pretty good games there. 
.hack series is a trap though, they end them with you feeling so unfulfilled to get you to buy the others.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2010)

hmmmm i have all four of the first series, and i have 1 and 3 of the second series (although both are sealed, so i will have to probably get secondary copies to play)

i kind of lost interest with .hack after i found out tsukasa was a girl, wow way to unnecessarily kill a show

btw i just picked up sudeki, anybody play it; i must admit this game is the closests i have seen a US made game come to looking very anime style - it feels kind of like Rare meets Anime in terms of character design, so i had to pick it up for as little as i paid


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2010)

apparently some new western rpg is going to be hitting soon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Gross, a WRPG.  I can't really recall the last one of those I actually liked.  Maybe Arcanum to an extent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 9, 2010)

Most are just bad Diablo clones sadly these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds awesome, WRPG kicked ass this gen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 9, 2010)

I still need to play Dragon Age.


----------



## delirium (Mar 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> FF13 review out got a 8.5
> im assuming resoance of fate rating should be out soon as well
> 
> hehe i made out like a hobo at an unguarded pinic the other day at a hollywood video game closing sale
> ...



Was Etrian Odyssey II there? I decided to try it out and damn am I glad I did. I'm in love. I thought that after Devils Survivor there'd be no RPG to top it on the DS but EDII has got to be on par. Definitely a game the uninitiated should not get near.

Oh yeah... review of Izuna when you when you're done plox. That's another I've been wanting to try out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2010)

@Crazy, it does seem like some oblivion people are involved, thats at least a good thing
@Sephi go play dragon age, you know im not a big proponent of wrpgs, but after diablo and fallout 3, this is as good as it gets

@deli i wish they had eternina 2, ive been meaning to get that, the first one, yggdrasill union , and riveria for a while; the only two that i didnt pick up cause i cant get them cheap from gamestop are Aedis Eclipse and generations of chaos, both are like under 10 bucks at gamestop

hmmm when i get around to izuna ill let you know, although i hear mixed things, i personally cannot resist a pink haired unemployed ninja , but hey thats just me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2010)

I hated Oblivion.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't love oblivion either, was good only. However fallout, mass effect, dragon age, mass effect 2 were all amazing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2010)

i personally didnt like mass effect the first time i played it, but ill probably give it another chance

the only thing i dont like about bioware is the vagueness of the story in favor of appeasing as many players as possible, i mean its nice that you can continue the second game based on what you do in the first in dao and me, but i would still like one official storyline of what is actually considered canon (shepard cannot actually both live and die, your doa character cant perform the ritual or die, it has to be one or the other)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

There is no canon, you make the canon story. The only thing you can consider "Canon" would be bioware's decisions, which you can get by just starting a new game in 1 and seeing the choices set for you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2010)

there is always a canon, and thats what i mean, i want bioware to go and say, well now youve played it and did what you wanted, but this is the actual canon story

you cannot have everyone do their own canon, there can be only one basically be definition

i mean technically its already been based on the commercial, the grey warden is a human noble, but id like to be official stated


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2010)

But then it loses it's appeal of playing. One of the best things about ME and DA is you making the choices and changing the world you created. It's basically like your directing the movie, fuck a script.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2010)

okay and then your body is like i did it this way, and a girl with a lead female character did it this way, and ultimately at some point if there are enough sequels it has to be done, otherwise continuously differentiating choices will make the game impossible to make

Mass Effect is another good example, i think most people ultimately agree that canonically the main character is Shepard a male human who looks roughly like your ava; isnt that already ruining it for female players, i guess except for butch lesbians who feel like men trapped in women's bodies


----------



## Botzu (Mar 11, 2010)

Bah  I am dissapoint when an otherwise good rpg gets an overtly angsty character. What is it with this genre? 

I really hope that a certain character in ff 13 starts manning up sometime soon.
Same goes for raze in mana khemia 2. :/ I would almost prefer if he was mute like so many other male lead characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> okay and then your body is like i did it this way, and a girl with a lead female character did it this way, and ultimately at some point if there are enough sequels it has to be done, otherwise continuously differentiating choices will make the game impossible to make
> 
> Mass Effect is another good example, i think most people ultimately agree that canonically the main character is Shepard a male human who looks roughly like your ava; isnt that already ruining it for female players, i guess except for butch lesbians who feel like men trapped in women's bodies



Yeah but that's why this story of ME is a trilogy, to make your own trilogy the way you see the ME universe. I disagree on shepard, for my evil playthrough it's male shepard, for good it's female shepard. For my friend it's always male shepard and for my other friend it's always female shepard. So people view it very differently it would just be that the bioware use the character model of male shepard in trailers. 

They made the main character in saints row 2 trailer black but my character was white and I still consider my guy canon despite trailers making the main character black. So appearance of character is up to me in these games.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, I really let my guard drop, and was not prepared for
*Spoiler*: __ 



the fight against Odin.




I got my ass handed to me roughly, but seeing how tough he was, I already thought up a perfect strategy. I just didn't enter the battle the right way really xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

What game are you playing?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2010)

@botzu, i never dug the whole female main character so i m hesistant about playing it, besides in less than a years time this game will cost about 15 bucks; im not getting suckered again i got the collector's edition of 12 for 60 preorder and now i could get for 10 bucks, ive learned my lesson with ff games

@crazy i would hardly compare an epic style game like ME, to a gta auto style game like saints row where there really is no big story nor does it matter in the story what you make your character


----------



## Botzu (Mar 11, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @botzu, i never dug the whole female main character so i m hesistant about playing it, besides in less than a years time this game will cost about 15 bucks; im not getting suckered again i got the collector's edition of 12 for 60 preorder and now i could get for 10 bucks, ive learned my lesson with ff games
> 
> @crazy i would hardly compare an epic style game like ME, to a gta auto style game like saints row where there really is no big story nor does it matter in the story what you make your character


you could really say that about most games. Its pretty rare for a game to retain its high price for very long. Even games like tales of vesperia which kept its high price for a long time(its still like $30 new), dips down in price every now and then and you can pick it up for cheap(I got mine about a year ago for 15).

Heh heh heh... I am building up my pokemon for soul silver XD ahh... the memories of being in middle school playing pokemon red.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2010)

hehe not so, the limited metal tin of vesperia (which i own - got it for 60 ) is now around 100 plus used, 200 plus unopened

demons souls limited is 100 plus as well

ar tonelico I, the same (note there is a reprint, that is a black label but missing the artbook and outer case, although strictly speaking when the game first came out, only the artbook version was avaliable) 

bioshock , mass effect limited edition are also through the roof

- trust me there are many games if you dont get them right away or at the right time , you can kiss them good bye

hell you even have games like persona 2 which was worth alot, then it and rhaspody were reprinted as black labels not greatest hits, it took a major dive, but now its recovered and may actually be worth than it was before


----------



## Botzu (Mar 12, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hehe not so, the limited metal tin of vesperia (which i own - got it for 60 ) is now around 100 plus used, 200 plus unopened
> 
> demons souls limited is 100 plus as well
> 
> ...


 Oh, you are talking about limited editions and games way out of print. Limited edition stuff i can see not going down in prices. Though for the regular version, especially if they get a reprint, usually drop pretty low atleast at some point in their lifetime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2010)

yea im still waiting on disgaea 3, although right now its hovering at that 35-40 dollar mark

but i have noticed that several psp and ds rpgs and fun looking games have now dropped to 9.99 and under, so i might have to stock up on these, riveria the psp version is in this cateogory so i might have to pick that up, although i still plan to get the gba version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2010)

Disgaea 3 is easily worth the 30 dollar mark.  It's fun as hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2010)

How dare you!  I would've much rather paid 60 bucks for Disgaea 3 than, say, Demon's Souls.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel like I should wait with ff 13, and just buy it cheaper later on, from some disillusioned fan. Seeing the somewhat mixed reception about the story and linearity, I think there will be quite a few


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

I am looking forward to this DS RPG


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Disgaea 3 is easily worth the 30 dollar mark.  It's fun as hell.



This.


I'm also going pass on FFXIII for now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2010)

haha, just having a little fun at your expense, im not saying i wouldnt pay the value of the game, i did buy Suikoden 2 for 90 and tactics ogre for 75, im just saying if there is still the possiblity of me getting it cheaper, tis still kind of new, im willing to wait because disgaea 3 will as good ten years later as the day it came out

@been a while since we saw you goku, i gotta admit the trailer ive seen for it looks good, but its one of those games i really wish got a 360 or ps3 release instead 

its hard to tell with 13, i hear apparently they took out a lot of the exploration that was available in previous ff titles


----------



## Botzu (Mar 13, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am looking forward to this DS RPG



 ooo that looks pretty cool. I am looking forward to this. Comes out on the same day.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm finally giving Knights in the Nightmare a second shot to take a break from all the grinding I have to do on EOII. It's real confusing at first but holy shit is it fun once you get into the flow and understand how to play the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

Heard fragile is meh so Ima try renting that one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2010)

delirium said:


> I'm finally giving Knights in the Nightmare a second shot to take a break from all the grinding I have to do on EOII. It's real confusing at first but holy shit is it fun once you get into the flow and understand how to play the game.



i did not realize how ridiculously expensive this game is, this is like the only rpg on the ds thats fairly old by now but still more expensive then a new ds game


----------



## Botzu (Mar 16, 2010)

:] I am going to pick up infinite space and fragile sometime this week.  Though my DS is being held for ransom right now while my brother "catches them all" ;D We got soul silver.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you know im a collector and bits of data are worthless to me
> 
> why dont they just go a head and put a poster of the mona lisa that costs a couple of cents to make


 Because the Mona Lisa is a shitty portrait I wouldn't want.


----------



## αce (Mar 16, 2010)

So...

Just bought oblivion like a week ago. Someone wanna tell me where I can get mithril armor


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2010)

@botzu tell me how infinite space turns out, looks good

speaking of pokemon i need to bust out my gamecube gameboy player, and finally get around to playing that copy of pokemon blue i got

im not a big fan of the mona lisa either, im more of starry night man myself

has anyone here played nostaliga?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2010)

I played Nostalgia. I got bored and quit shortly after we found that secret command center or whatever.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2010)

hmmm, well ill play it anyway, if i can make it through something as dull as final fantasy one, i think i can handle anything


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2010)

It was really fun, actually, I just got tired of it for a few days, bought a new game, and never looked back. I do that a lot. 

I did it with Tales of the Abyss, too, for like 2 years, but I finally went back and played that. Then quit again because I hated the skill combo system.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm, well ill play it anyway, if i can make it through something as dull as final fantasy one, i think i can handle anything



I've only seen some videos on it, but isn't that game what started the whole: 

Travel to A(fire cavern) then to ice, earth and wind?

I hate that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2010)

Final Fantasy I was boss, don't be hatin'.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2010)

Final Fantasy I is something that could be considered a bad game had square enix not gone and made say unlimited saga, what i still believe to be the worst rpg ever made. 
First of all, there is no story, there is literal no story, is beyond the beyond of generics. $ unnamed characters go the equally nameless generic places and fight a generic boss. Oh and we cant forget you have to gather the equally generic crystals. Not to mention it has arguably some of the most repetitive yet longest dungeons I have ever seen, and as i recall the last dungeon has like no save point and you have to go through twice, and well yea.  

That being said I have beat bioshock 2, and now im debating whether to finish Creed 2, return to white knight chronicles, or start a new rpg.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Final Fantasy I is something that could be considered a bad game had square enix not gone and made say unlimited saga, what i still believe to be the worst rpg ever made.
> First of all, there is no story, there is literal no story, is beyond the beyond of generics. $ unnamed characters go the equally nameless generic places and fight a generic boss. Oh and we cant forget you have to gather the equally generic crystals. Not to mention it has arguably some of the most repetitive yet longest dungeons I have ever seen, and as i recall the last dungeon has like no save point and you have to go through twice, and well yea.
> 
> That being said I have beat bioshock 2, and now im debating whether to finish Creed 2, return to white knight chronicles, or start a new rpg.



Almost all of the early RPGs are generic biles. Hell some current ones still are.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Almost all of the early RPGs are generic biles. Hell some current ones still are.



not to the degree of FF 1, and thats only one among a number of flaws why its not exactly my favorite game

FF 1 is one of those things you respect because of what it lead to, the rpg revolution, but then you take a look at pratically any other game that came after and wonder how were they even allowed to make this game in the first place

and just on an off note has anybody actually played the original nes version, in that version i might say it actually tops unlimited saga, even by nes standards thats an awful looking game, the battle system reminds me of DOS

im thinking of playing the first disgaea or something else from atlus or nippon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Final Fantasy I is something that could be considered a bad game had square enix not gone and made say unlimited saga, what i still believe to be the worst rpg ever made.
> First of all, there is no story, there is literal no story, is beyond the beyond of generics. $ unnamed characters go the equally nameless generic places and fight a generic boss. Oh and we cant forget you have to gather the equally generic crystals. Not to mention it has arguably some of the most repetitive yet longest dungeons I have ever seen, and as i recall the last dungeon has like no save point and you have to go through twice, and well yea.
> 
> That being said I have beat bioshock 2, and now im debating whether to finish Creed 2, return to white knight chronicles, or start a new rpg.


Maybe this is the nostalgia of FFI being the first RPG I ever played, or the fact that I've played it about 5 times all the way through (countless give-ups over the years), or maybe it's because I'm gay, I don't know. But I loved Final Fantasy I. And III. II was okay.

I mean, it had good, memorable music, decent battle system, a semi-class-change thing, and a challenge to it that not many games have. You just be hatin'.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2010)

I actually have a soft spot for 2, i like the level up system because frankly you could manipulate it fairly easily, plus it has the first semi story and characters. 

But of course im always a hater, but im deciding to give bayonetta another shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

You're the king of haters. 

II wasn't as bad as people claim it to be, and I did enjoy it myself. My favorite of that era is III though.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you like the remake for the DS or playstation?


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

I wish I had a DS to play the III remake. I got stuck on the original at Medusa or something because my entire team was status inflicted Frogs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2010)

i need to play 3, its the only one that i havent beaten in ff 1-7, im on 3rd disc of 8 (but that was a few years ago, ill replay it one of these days), only played a little of 9, beat x, x2, havent played 12 or 13 yet. 

hmmm after playing some more bayonetta its not that bad, but still its not even bioshock 2 league, which i think is the better game. 

anybody played anything from the arc the lad collection?


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2010)

O man I remember when I had the Arc the Lad Collection for the playstation, I was only able to beat the first game and get like half way through the second, the third game which looked the best I was never able to get to it. But, I think the second was the best.

I never had enough time to play it, the entire thing is like 200+ hours long.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2010)

im always attempted to play it, but then im reminded of the anime, which i thought was not that great and decide to postpone it for a while.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 22, 2010)

My first impression of infinite space: What the hell is going on, and the battle system seems way too easy. Other than that I like it so far.




> im thinking of playing the first disgaea or something else from atlus or nippon


Disgaea 1 imo is the best <3
What NIS games have you played? I think I pretty much have them all xD.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmm after play for about two days, my opinion is bayonetta is okay, the story is fine, but the game play itself it not that fun, and its kind of hard to play for an extended period due to the obvious button mashing, not to mention the buttons are really picky, when trying to do specific combos sometimes they register and sometimes they dont

this game is clearly not better than bioshock 2 (as some would claim *gamespot* ), bioshock 2 is the kind of game youd like to play all the way through and are always ready to play

o well, re rented wkc , i probably move back to playing that

i have pretty every rpgs atlus released from the ps1 and on, ive played a few dont remeber which anymore though, i have played some of disgaea but not to much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

So, after everyone said FFX-2 had the best battle system ever I decided to go ahead and get it.

It seems pretty generic so far outside of the gay garmet-changing thing mid-battle. And I don't understand how I am supposed to power my characters up without upgrading my weapon or equipment or anything. Just level up and change clothes???!?!?!!?

The story is, so far, atrocious and hard to watch. Everything is so laden with homosexual overtones.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2010)

^ What the hell is wrong with you?  that game is horrendous, the battle system is the only thing that isn't complete shit in it, nobody ever said it was the best thing ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

I was lead to believe it was worth playing for the battle system alone. 

I WAS LEAD ASTRAY!!!


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

That game is shit, I didn't even bother finishing it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2010)

FF-x2 was not that bad especially having played some more recent rpgs
and in regards to your homosexual overtones [Spoilers]Tidus comes back at the end and gets with Yuna, Rikku likes Gipla, Pain likes the dude with glasses, and its chick wearing skimpy clothing thats not gay in anybodies definition of the word[/Spoilers]
- eh i liked , and if we are talking about gay and ff in the same sentence - ffIX anyone, wow that was a cupcake party of characters if i ever saw one

im looking forward to the new monster hunter, and wii finally getting a controller that doesnt suck, granted its basically the ps2/3 dual shock with wii written on it, but then again that my favorite controller design so huzzah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

I think FFX-2 is the gayest game ever made, quite possibly. I mean, the dialogue, the story, the characters--it's as if it were a game designed and created by teenaged girls, except it was made by adult men.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think FFX-2 is the gayest game ever made, quite possibly. I mean, the dialogue, the story, the characters--it's as if it were a game designed and created by teenaged girls, except it was made by adult men.


Hahaha so true. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiXcL06P3ko&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
What can I do for you

@kira
you have every atlus ps1 games? If you have Brigandine that is one that I would try. Its a game that I don't have that I heard was pretty good. For ps2 games I would recommend odin's sphere if you haven't already played it. I <3 that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

You can stop singing and give me my RPG back! 

I should probably try Odin Sphere, too, but it's too much money.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 23, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am looking forward to this DS RPG



Why don't games like this come out on PS3 or 360? This game sounds nice! I don't have a ds tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

In my quest to get all the games I ever wanted, I have all those games already. I had to get Castlevania SotN over some FTP program from a guy on AIM over a 56k modem over the course of 3 weeks. In light of my struggles, I wish you good luck.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2010)

New Shin Megami came out today. I can't wait to get it. Devils Survivor has been my favorite RPG on the DS so far. It uses Etrian Odyssey's first person engine and I heard that negotiating with demons is supposed to be more involved. I'm excited to see how it plays.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my quest to get all the games I ever wanted, I have all those games already. I had to get Castlevania SotN over some FTP program from a guy on AIM over a 56k modem over the course of 3 weeks. In light of my struggles, I wish you good luck.



I hope your still not using a 56K modem.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 24, 2010)

well personally i like both yuna and rikku, so you can call it as gay a game as you want, but ill still play it - besides i like both Real Emotion and 1000 words

i agree with the infinite space comment, fuck the ds, who apparently is already getting another remake, before this latest one is even out, apparently there will be a 3d ds, and xl isnt even out yet, unless its a new system and the only games that come out are only playable on it , then i wont be getting this crap

@ botzu
i have brigandine
persona
persona 2 eternal punishment
persona 2 innocent sin
ogre battle march of the black queen
tactics ogre
kartia
thousand arms
rhapsody
hoshigami
maken x
wizardry tale of the forsaken land
dual hearts
skygunner
disgaea (2 copies)
disgaea 2
shin megami tensei nocturen
stella deus
digital devil saga 
digital devil saga 2
manga carta (2 copies)
steamboat chronicles
metal saga
rule of rose
devil summoner
odin sphere
persona 3
barquoe 
arcana hearts
lufia ruins of lore
summon knight swordcraft
summon knight swordcraft 2
super robot wars taisen original generation 2
cubivore
trauma center under the knife
contact
izumi unemployed ninja
touch detective 2 1/2
trauma center second opinion
operation darkness

and if I include NIS games
La pucelle tactics (2 copies)
phantom brave
makai kingdom
atelier iris 1
atelier iris 2
atelier iris 3
ar tonelico 
grimgrimorie
dragoneer's aria
soul nomad
mana khemia
mana khemia 2
rhapsody ds
disgaea ds
puchi puchi virus
cross edge

black stone magic and steel (idea factory, but same mold)
chaos wars (idea factory, same mold)


and some awesome news, a new crossover with disgaea character is coming out, and this one is 3d , i believe its called Infinite Universe and its coming stateside


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2010)

There's a new crossover RPG coming out too if you like Disgaea called Trinity Universe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 24, 2010)

The World said:


> There's a new crossover RPG coming out too if you like Disgaea called Trinity Universe.



yea i mentioned that at the bottom of my post, i accidentally called it infinity but it is trinity universe


----------



## Botzu (Mar 24, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well personally i like both yuna and rikku, so you can call it as gay a game as you want, but ill still play it - besides i like both Real Emotion and 1000 words
> 
> i agree with the infinite space comment, fuck the ds, who apparently is already getting another remake, before this latest one is even out, apparently there will be a 3d ds, and xl isnt even out yet, unless its a new system and the only games that come out are only playable on it , then i wont be getting this crap
> 
> ...


bolded stuff are my comments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

The World said:


> I hope your still not using a 56K modem.


 Of course not! I am doing at least 3x that speed with my shitty DSL. 


The World said:


> There's a new crossover RPG coming out too if you like Disgaea called Trinity Universe.


 That actually looks pretty good.  Feels good to own a PS3 now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 24, 2010)

@Botzu, aside from actually getting the other problem with Innocent Sin is that its Japanese only, i got my copy from a friend who went to Japan (drools at the prospect of some of the Japanese games available) 

ill be playing White Knight at the moment, although one psp game that almost has me intrigued enough to pick it up is Adventures to go, its looks good enough, and user reviews seem to be fairly positive 

id say disgaea 3, folklore, valkyria chronicles, cross edge, god of war collection, gow III, so4 international, demons souls, ninja gaide sigma series, resistance series, killzone 2, and MGS4 make the ps3 more than worth owning


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

So i just picked up SMT:Strange Journey, i was happily surprised to see they had the soundtrack with it too .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2010)

i think this has already been asked but how come the wild arm series is still getting released here, when not a single game in the series has gone greatest hits
1-5, alter code f, xp, thats seven games by my count


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 28, 2010)

finally picked up a very cheap open copy of disgaea ps2, so im about to start it after i finish up wet/ assassin's creed II

i also want disgaea 3 from the gamestop sale, but its 20 now, and in half month they will probably drop it another 5


----------



## Botzu (Mar 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> finally picked up a very cheap open copy of disgaea ps2, so im about to start it after i finish up wet/ assassin's creed II
> 
> i also want disgaea 3 from the gamestop sale, but its 20 now, and in half month they will probably drop it another 5


Heh I saw that too, I convinced my friend to pick up disgaea 3 and valkyria chronicles for $40 total.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 29, 2010)

ill wait the gameday sale always has a drop, ill get disgaea 3 eventually, but first i gotta get to playing one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Tactics Ogre for the SNES is finally getting finished. 



I know what you're thinking: but it's on the PSX, why does it need to be translated? Well, for starters, no loading screens. Also, much better fast-forwarding capability which will help tremendously in the replay and grinding.

Can't. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my quest to get all the games I ever wanted, I have all those games already. I had to get Castlevania SotN over some FTP program from a guy on AIM over a 56k modem over the course of 3 weeks. In light of my struggles, I wish you good luck.


 56K... I feel for you. That would have been Excrutiating!


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course not! I am doing at least 3x that speed with my shitty DSL.



 Man DSL, I swore was blazing fast til, I saw other peoples Speed tests and realized I am just a step above dial-up...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> Man DSL, I swore was blazing fast til, I saw other peoples Speed tests and realized I am just a step above dial-up...


 About 3 steps up we are. Actually, more like 20-30 steps. I remember I could get about 7kpbs if I had a peak connection, wasn't raining, lunar eclipse, and I was rubbing my brother's balls the right way with dial-up. Normally around 5.

With this shitty DSL I get about 150-173kbps max.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 29, 2010)

hmmm never used dsl, but i always wondered how far apart it was from cable; though i have to say on the flip side between cable and t1/3 i couldnt tell a major difference, cable is more glitchy but on all other things they seemed fairly the same 

is the gba tactics ogre the same as the ps1 or is it a sequel/spinoff 

and i must say crazy you lazy bum, although at least newer games are gracing us with the skp button, i will admit sometimes sitting through tedious intros and the like on older games is a pain in the ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

The GBA Tactics Ogre is a completely new game in the Ogre series--and a good one, too. Tactics Ogre on SNES and PSX are the same game.

I love the fastfoward button so hard.


----------



## cha-uzu (Mar 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> About 3 steps up we are. Actually, more like 20-30 steps. I remember I could get about 7kpbs if I had a peak connection, wasn't raining, lunar eclipse, and I was rubbing my brother's balls the right way with dial-up. Normally around 5.
> 
> With this shitty DSL I get about 150-173kbps max.



Guess your right. I had dial up for a few days when i was moving my service... Worst week in my life. lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2010)

i had dial once as well, a long long long time ago

why wasnt the snes version of tactics ogre released in the us, like snes version of ogre battle was


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

Beats me. Maybe Ogre Battle wasn't that big of a success? But that can't be true since they re-released the PSX version of it.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 30, 2010)

picked up 3 games today :]. Got:
Ratchet and clank 1 (the only one i never played)
Magna carta  
Devil summoner 2 - for some reason I paid the used game price and they give me the preorder bonus sealed with a jack frost plush.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 30, 2010)

Gonna pick up Sakura Wars tomorrow


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2010)

i still need to pick up devil summoner 2, apparently they are numbered, drools 

im gonna get sakura wars as well, probably the premium though for the ps2


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2010)

*totally isn't going insane over the wait for Golden Sun DS*


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know if I'm late to the action on this, but I'm lovin' me the new Persona 4 comic that recently came out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Is there anything they don't turn into manga/comics nowadays?


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 31, 2010)

To be fair, it's an internet comic. Anybody could make one out of anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

To be more fair, I bet there is an official manga. 

There's a manga for everything remotely popular.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 31, 2010)

to be fair Suikoden III, and the whole series in general deserved a full blown anime and not just a manga

@winter , be glad you are getting a sequel period to golden sun; wheres the chrono cross sequel huh

i lost respect for square a long time ago, but the crap they pulled with FF13, the bullshit excuses the give for a lack of ff7 remake, and the lack of sequels people want like chrono break instead of sub par games like Discovery, Remnant, and from what i hear the new front mission 
- and what the hell is up with the edios license, what a waste of money, if you are gonna add a company , add one thats worth something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2010)

It's like SquareEnix has board meetings to find out the best ways to piss people off and lose money.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like SquareEnix has board meetings to find out the best ways to piss people off and lose money.



i dont think anyone could have stated this in any better way; and occasionally the executives from nintendo and sony sit in to best find ways to make their companies go bankrupt as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe that's known as "sharing best practices" in the business world.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone played Resonance of Fate yet? Is it good? I just bought it and feel like I might have wasted my money.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2010)

^ paying 60 dollars for a non limited edition game with no potential to recoup value wise your investment anytime soon if at all, is always a waste 

these days unless you are a fairly obscure title and a limited one at that like Demons Souls, its not worth it to buy it right away
- FF 13 is a perfect example, no collector's version, multi platform, this game will be under 20 bucks in probably a year at gamestop


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

Resonance of Fate seems pretty obscure, at least more obscure than Demon Souls which is apparently GS #1 Game of the Year.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 4, 2010)

The World said:


> Resonance of Fate seems pretty obscure, at least more obscure than Demon Souls which is apparently GS #1 Game of the Year.


It looked like a good game when I saw it at GS and it got decent reviews. I will probably pick it up in a few months when it is cheaper. Then again I have so many unbeaten games that I think I am going to restrain myself from buying anything until I beat what I already have. Plus my pokemon collection is almost completed mwuahahaha.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2010)

resonance of fate is far from obscure, i believe especially among the rpg crowd it was one of the most anticipated games recently, and no where near as obscure as demon souls prior to getting hype from the hard factor

nier from square enix looks more likely to go under the radar

id say the next rpg coming out that might be worth the initial purchase price is record of agarest war naughty bundle edition (xbox 360) - same with sakura wars on the ps2

hehe finally got a copy of 2nd Runner, and since i had the case i was able to go for a disc only, 6.50, i was the only other bidder aside from one guy who bid the initial 6.00

but not talking about rpgs, but strictly as a collector i want that Uncharted bundle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I almost thought about getting Sakura Wars, but I decided against it. It was only 20 bucks or something though at this Buy Back Games I went to.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> resonance of fate is far from obscure, i believe especially among the rpg crowd it was one of the most anticipated games recently, and no where near as obscure as demon souls prior to getting hype from the hard factor
> 
> nier from square enix looks more likely to go under the radar
> 
> ...



I want them to release Zoe:2nd runner on PSN if they ever start uploading PS2 titles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

They will start uploadin PS2 titles in a couple years when they want more money, have a PS4, and stop selling so much PS1 titles on PSN.

Gotta make the $$$.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 5, 2010)

Although this is when PS2 Emulation stops being shit


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2010)

id rather them release them on the psn , then have some make reprints identical to originals that kill games value

played some heavy rain, very interesting game, actually puts full use of the ps3 controller


----------



## Botzu (Apr 5, 2010)

> played some heavy rain, very interesting game, actually puts full use of the ps3 controller


I was looking at that game and it looked cool, what is so unique about it though?


----------



## LUCIFE2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I really wish they could wrap up Shenmue. That was a great series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2010)

^ i liked shenmue, played 2 only so far, but i mean its been a long time since 2, do you really think a 3 will happen

@botzu - its essentially a very well made dark noir movie reminiscent of seven, although for obvious reasons reminds me of blade runner; the story provides very realistic options that cause rather drastic changes to the ending, as opposed to the classic, we add in one more pic after the credits; the gameplay itself is kind of clue as well, like i said utilizing the movement sensor capabilities of the dual shock, the graphics are clearly first class

- its clearly a niche game, even more so then things like disgaea, but from what ive played so far its one of the more unique games to come along in a long time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Folklore also used that motion thing for the Dual Shock. I have to say I hated that part of the game the most. Trying to "fish" out a demon's spirit was just tedious as fuck.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2010)

hmmm what was your impression of folklore overall, from what i hear it was grossly underrated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

It was alright, although some of the battle elements were tedious. Visuals were amazing, music was good, atmosphere was excellent. It was like you're half playing a game and half watching a visual novel or reading a story book. 

I didn't finish it for a couple reasons: 1) my tv sucked so I couldn't read the text very well and 2) gameplay was repetitive to a degree and I just wasn't in the mood.

I returned and traded it in for Eternal Sonata, which has its own set of flaws but at least I finished that.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone know if minami Iyar chronicles is any good for the psp? Looks alot like a tales game.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 7, 2010)

Argh...with FFXIII killing my love of the series anyone sugest any good JRPGs for the 360...argh


----------



## Awesome (Apr 8, 2010)

I was disappointed with Dragon Age: Origins. Maybe I had too high expectations because I loved Baldurs Gate. Dragon age just didn't have that feel Baldur's Gate had.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 8, 2010)

Planning on running through the Shadow Hearts series again. I'm so in love with SH2 battle system.

It's also wonderful on the ears and it has Yuri (the character, not the genre)


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2010)

I liked SH1, except that grinding is really annoying with the ring system... I'm only at the start of SH2, but the atmosphere felt changed, toned down sort of. Not as dark and moody as SH1 was in some areas, but I suppose that might change later on?


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, that's just how I felt about SH2. It's less dark and more lighthearted. Even Yuri's downsized.

Still a great game with so much worthwhile sidequest and very customizable battle system.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 9, 2010)

Star Ocean: The Last Hope, Blue Dragon, and .Hack//G.U


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 9, 2010)

is sakura wars, so long my love still easy to find at gamestop or are they already sold out?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2010)

it just came out, so yea you will find it, plus you can still get it from rosenqueens own site


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone else find Super Taisen OG fun?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2010)

well i picked up kingdom hearts 358/2 today, and i have to admit i bought soulcalibur legends, but fuck it - i think half the criticism the game gets is because like gulity gear overture 2, they are action adventure, and not just fighting and people dont like that; and besides it has llyod from Tales of Symphonia

- regarding Super Taisen, id would like to play the original japanese ones cause they have all the anime characters in them that dont make it here due to copyright problems.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2010)

OG was fun enough that I went and got K and W. I haven't touched them yet, though. Wanna finish OG first. But I'm really liking the idea of getting to use the anime characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2010)

i have og 2nd generation for gba, but like i said all the awesome anime characters are gone in the US, and i cant read japanese, so playing the original, most stuff would be lost on me, 
i really need to learn japanese one of these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

Tactics Ogre SNES translation is out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2010)

picked up wild arms 5 and ff chaos ring today


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2010)

Is Wild Arms 2 good? I've been contemplating getting it on the PSN for awhile now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2010)

i will admit, i own all of them but 4 , but i havent actually played any of them, though i have seen the anime; but strictly on hear say I think 1 may be thought of as the best, but in general if you want something like a turn based rpg like FF but in a western setting go for it; they all sold well in Japan if thats any consolation


----------



## Botzu (Apr 12, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i will admit, i own all of them but 4 , but i havent actually played any of them, though i have seen the anime; but strictly on hear say I think 1 may be thought of as the best, but in general if you want something like a turn based rpg like FF but in a western setting go for it; they all sold well in Japan if thats any consolation


I enjoyed wild arms 3 more than 1. 3 was pretty good, 1 is about as generic an rpg as it gets.

They are all just around average though. The only one i havent played is 2 and 4 though so I couldn't recommend them. 4 looks good though based soley on character models.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2010)

eh i think most hardcore rpgers dont mind generic, i mean i love turn based, i really dont see why everyone gets their panties in a not wanting to change the battle system, last time i checked fps where still fps - you basically went from rail to free roam and that was essentially the end of development on shooters

playing FF13 , good so far, but i still for the life of me have no idea how the hell you use an item while not in battle mode, and Sarah is by far the finest of the 4 or 5 females i have seen, with the black haired chick in the first chapter being second, then Lighting, vanilla? is her name, and fang last


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, guys! I have come here to ask if any of you played Tales of Symphonia.

I'm playing it at the moment, and I've had tons of fun with it. Please, tell me some of you know about it.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

There's more than one tales of symphonia game, i have the one on the wii and haven't played it much. I tried the gamecube one, never beat it though.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I know there's a sequel. My brother played ToS years ago, but he finally convinced me to play the game. At first, the game seemed boring because it starts with way too many RPG cliches, but it actually gets better and find the way to subvert the cliches.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia is one of the greatest games of all time, its in my top 5, and i am looking forward to playing the sequel, im from a structural point its similar to the other games, but i think its story is quite a stand out, and i think can be quite dark at times

as far as the wild arms games, 2 seems to be the lowest rated , however, among people who like the games in the series it has similar scores to one

just picked up Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn today, it was too good of a price to pass up , i also picked up echo night beyond, its from From Software makers of Demons Souls enchanted arms and the armour core series, i hear its something like RE in space before dead space came along


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2010)

I was never able to beat Tales of Symphonia which I'm very disappointed with myself for not. I got about 70% through the game before I gave up because the puzzles hurt my head and I was too lazy to use a guide.

I did beat Tales of Eternia and Tales of Destiny 2, and I have Tales of Vesperia as well.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

back when i first played ToS i wasn't much of an Rpg fan, now i feel like an idiot for never beating it.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 13, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Tales of Symphonia is one of the greatest games of all time, its in my top 5, and i am looking forward to playing the sequel, im from a structural point its similar to the other games, but i think its story is quite a stand out, and i think can be quite dark at times
> 
> as far as the wild arms games, 2 seems to be the lowest rated , however, among people who like the games in the series it has similar scores to one
> 
> just picked up Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn today, it was too good of a price to pass up , i also picked up echo night beyond, its from From Software makers of Demons Souls enchanted arms and the armour core series, i hear its something like RE in space before dead space came along


I loved radiant dawn. It was much better than path of radiance imo. Though I am biased because I quit path of radiance due to continually dieing on the black night.  damn battle took like an hour, and then the black knight cheap shots me and kills me in 2 hits. SIGH

Also tales of symphonia is my 2nd favorite tales game  so much fun


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2010)

yea tales is great, i do like phatasia as well, but the main thing i like about symphonia is the story ( my top five is ToS, Shining Tears [artwork is unmatched imo], Suikoden III, Final Fantasy VIII, Ephermal Fantasia [without a doubt one of the most underrated and unfairly criticized games of all of time])

radiant dawn and new world (TOS 2), where the two top titles on my Wii want list, but i wasnt expecting radiant to fall into my lap this soon, but i still got a whiles to go on FF13


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2010)

I loved Suikoden 3, getting all those characters was fun, reminded me of Chrono Cross.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, Suikoden III was the best. I want to play Suikoden V again, actually, but I'll need to get a new copy since mine is bugged.  Who's buyin'?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2010)

i need a open copy of five as well, although is super pro femi nazi leanings have me a little hesistant (at least thats what i hear)


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 13, 2010)

Just found my old SNES with Robotrek! 

That game was just cruel on me as a kid without any guides. Took me a year to beat it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2010)

slightly off topic but has anyone here played anything from the touhou project, apparently its an anime style shooter ala excelia heart, but for the life of me i cant find it avaliable in any format after a search, ebay or otherwise


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 14, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> slightly off topic but has anyone here played anything from the touhou project, apparently its an anime style shooter ala excelia heart, but for the life of me i cant find it avaliable in any format after a search, ebay or otherwise



I love touhou! 

Actually bought EotSD off some Japanese website someone on a touhou forum linked me to. 

Found it!



You really won't regret it. Unless you get angry easily.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2010)

nice i will have to check it out, anything that popular cant be bad. 

trudging along in ff13, hopefully will move onto disgaea after , but i have secured copies of fire emblem 1 for gba, and demi kids light version for gba; might bust out the old gameboy player.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Robotrek.  I loved that game. My brother beat it one night and I still remember it like it was yesterday. pek


I don't remember and Nazi-ish stuff in Suikoden V. I just remember it being badass awesome beyond belief.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 14, 2010)

I've only played the Touhou fighting games


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 5 of the Touhou shooters. It's a different type of bullet hell shooter that puts more emphasis on patterns (which are intense and majestic, especially on Lunatic difficulty). Still haven't managed to 1CC them but I haven't actively tried to do so.

Usually see them for sale at anime cons.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2010)

@ crazy it was a joke sort of , in Suikoden V the main male character is basically a bitch, to some bullshit matriarchal kingdom where women hold power 

@ama, i havent gone to a con since my first one nor do i plan to ever go to one again, i have to say the typical person who goes to a con scares the hell out of me, i d round up most of the people and throw them in some nice padded room; hell the other day some guy was asking for doll to go with his alice cosplay (where i found out about the touhou project) - a man cosplaying as a woman, a woman playing with dolls, there are seriously many many issues with that statement , but i digress 
- i dont get though if this thing is as popular as it appears, why it hasnt been picked up by someone to release commercial on xbox/psn arcade or at least on consoles in japan, i personally do not like playing on the pc


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 15, 2010)

Cons is the only place I've seen them for sale. I do believe the creator has a site to sell it but not sure how the logistics of shipping play out. 

Shmups aren't a popular genre to begin with and finding people today that will pay full price for a new game is rare. Deathsmiles is coming out in June and I sure as hell know if it was priced $60, people would bitch about buying a shmup for that price.

Knowing that, it's easy to see why no one has picked it up. Since it's on PC, alot of the fans can just pirate it as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't really remember the story, I'll be honest. I remember a couple good battles and a snake on a bridge.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2010)

maybe ill go to comic con one of these years when they have somebody really worth seeing there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Like Bob Sapp?  He'd be worth it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2010)

Bob Sapp is the man, I remember seeing his spot on the variety show a couple of years ago, cracked me up.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 15, 2010)

Tia Carrerr is coming to a con down here soon. Worth it to me.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 16, 2010)

Thinking about getting a ps3 but I can't think of many ps3 exclusive games out there that are really solid. I could only come up with 5 games. If I could figure out atleast 10 games that I really want it might be worth it otherwise I will just hold off.
My list so far
Disgaea 3
Valkryia chronicles
Ratchet and clank series
MGS 4
Demons soul

Anyone got some games they think are really good ps3 exclusives that I could get?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2010)

@ammy, no offense but tia carrea is an old ho, she was last attractive in Wayne's world but even then i never liked her

@ botzu, well these are the games i would get or have
- folklore
- gran turismo 5
- God of War 3
- Cross Edge (Lilith and Morrigan make this worth owning)
- Trinity Universe (first 3d disgaea game, coming out later this year)
- White Knight (ill admit it take some time to get used to but its no worse than alot of the stuff on xbox)
- SO/ ES/ ninja gaiden, are all ports, but have additional features
- Heavy Rain anyone, this is a phenomenal game
- final fantasy 13 versus ( which apparently is not a fighter like a thought, but a kingdom hearts esqe rpg)
- 3d dot heroes, new unique atlus game coming out
- little big planet
- atelier rorona  
- last guardian - from the ico team   
- Trinity: Souls of Zill O'll   
- resistance 1 and 2
- killzone 2
- infamous 
- uncharted 1 and 2

these are all games that are either out or coming out within the next year that are ps3 exclusive, and have at least possibility, not mention games on both look better on the ps3, but since i have all 3 meh, balls in your court

- one other note, i hate uncharted beyond belief, i think its a crappy male tomb raider clone, but 1 and 2 are arguable by critics 2 of the best games over any system over the last few years

and one other thing not that you care, as a rule of thumb, collector's edition version seem to hold slightly better value in their ps3 counterparts versus their xbox 360 counterparts


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 16, 2010)

I like my cougars thank you very much.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^did either of you play koudelka, which is essentially SH 0



No, but if I get to finding it, I will.

I want to play as the girl who could put Yuri on his knees more than Alice :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

I was thinking of Lufia II today, specifically the music, and it got me amped for that Lufia II remake they're doing. Where's the news for that?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> No, but if I get to finding it, I will.
> 
> I want to play as the girl who could put Yuri on his knees more than Alice :ho



its interesting, ive played the first few hours or so, from what i remember its hard as hell/ or has odd gameplay that makes it hard, but i do find it interesting as really the only turn based strategy combined with horror ala resident evil.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

So I saw Blue Dragon was coming out with another DS game. 

Definitely getting that. I really enjoyed the first one, though it was way too easy. Still need to play the XBOX one.  This time around it's action/RPG.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2010)

too easy? the xbox one was tough to get some of the achievements, but ive never really found any rpgs terribly difficult outside of optional bosses, even alundra which i hear is one of the hardest rpgs, i thought was nothing but average; on the other hand i thought final fantasy x was one of the hardest games of all time, then about ten hours into the game i finally figured out how you actually level


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2010)

looks like another quality game from akyss , not an rpg but animeish


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 17, 2010)

That game is nowhere close to being an RPG. 

It's another bullet hell STG from Cave, similar to Mushihimesama Futari and the Touhou games except it's horizontal scrolling instead of vertical. I have doubts that it will sell very well but I already have the limited edition pre-ordered. Hope it does sell well however, then I won't have import all of Cave's games like I do now.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 17, 2010)

*Square Enix USA Teases "Shocking" Announcement*



Surprise me Square. Surprise me.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 17, 2010)

then we'll find out it's just something stupid


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2010)

unless i hear ff 7 remake, Chrono Break i wont be impressed


----------



## Sesha (Apr 18, 2010)

It's going to be Final Fantasy spin-off nr. 944653638.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2010)

what system?

@Ammy, hehe ive been meaning to do this for a while, but i have requisitioned a mod to alter the title to include Anime based/style games, so now Deathsmilies discussion is a go


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, knowing Square it'll be, surprise! Final Fantasy VII: Extra Ultra Yuffie Chocobo Dungeon--for iPad!!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2010)

^ i saw yuffie and i liked where you were going, then i saw ipad, and wanted to shank you; im sorry but games on cellphones or cellphone like devices or mp3 devices are not things i need, thats why handhelds were invented


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 19, 2010)

The music for Sakura Wars is fuck awesome


----------



## Botzu (Apr 19, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ i saw yuffie and i liked where you were going, then i saw ipad, and wanted to shank you; im sorry but games on cellphones or cellphone like devices or mp3 devices are not things i need, thats why handhelds were invented


Sigh, its sad cuz there are a few cool looking games on those types of devices.
I mean games like zenonia 2 look like alota fun to me. Wish they weren't iphone or ipad games .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2010)

the ipad, like anything apple makes is epic fail that is probably only bought by the same people impressed by high quailty products like the wii, or the ds xl 

i think there are a couple of cellphone games i would actually like to play, but on principle i will never play any game on the cellphone, outside of like tetris


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, knowing Square it'll be, surprise! Final Fantasy VII: Extra Ultra Yuffie Chocobo Dungeon--for iPad!!!!



There's a 3-d porno with Yuffie I bet you wanna look up too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Yuffie is the best FF character in existence.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 20, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hey Yuffie is the best FF character in existence.



Meh, to each their own.  I didn't care for her.




... I'm kind of sick of waiting for Tales of Graces to come to the US.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ i saw yuffie and i liked where you were going, then i saw ipad, and wanted to shank you; im sorry but games on cellphones or cellphone like devices or mp3 devices are not things i need, thats why handhelds were invented


 I was trying to be hip and funny by poking fun at Square's various mobile games.  I guess I should've added "in 3D" at the end. 

Obviously the iPad is a piece of garbage, and cellphones aren't really viable gaming platforms (I consider the iPad a giant cellphone without cellular service). 

That said, I do wish there were better games for my damn phone.  I mean, sure, games and cellphones don't generally go together, but I think simpler games can fit right in. Besides, I can bring my phone to work with me and get away with playing it. I can't bring in a DS.


The World said:


> There's a 3-d porno with Yuffie I bet you wanna look up too.


 Way ahead of you, bro.  I also found this weird Japanese game with Tifa in it...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2010)

so has there been any further announcement by squnix, and apparently they do this like every year but i never noticed it, but if you google, big secret squnix annoucment you get 2009,2008, etc. 

has anybody played or know anything about fragile dream on the wii, looks interesting; im also curious about that shiren the wanderer game; despite being a failure as hardware, or maybe because of those low standards some decent rpg style games or coming out on the wii

@crazy, ipads are serious business, shadow would slice his momma throat for one


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 20, 2010)

The only good cellphone game I'd actually get is Espagaluda II for the iPhone. That game runs mad smooth, though I already have it for the 360 so whatever.

Sad to say that I don't see anything on the horizon RPG wise to play. Probably replay FFXII and try a psuedo-Zodiac job system or kick it back old school... play Beyond the Beyond.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 20, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The only good cellphone game I'd actually get is Espagaluda II for the iPhone. That game runs mad smooth, though I already have it for the 360 so whatever.
> 
> Sad to say that I don't see anything on the horizon RPG wise to play. Probably replay FFXII and try a psuedo-Zodiac job system or kick it back old school... *play Beyond the Beyond*.


Worst. Game. Ever!
(not really but one of the worst rpgs I have ever played :|)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 20, 2010)

I always hear people complain about that game. What was so bad about it? I honestly didn't find anything that struck me as god-awful. Seemed like a pretty straight forward turn-based RPG to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2010)

I havent played beyond the beyond, though i own, but i think its the classic the game is so fucking hard therefore its bad argument - however, sometimes this argument does have merit, if its hard due to flawed game design like Unlimited Saga and Nightmare of Druaga; also its combined with the fact that I think this is a game that is often reviewed after the fact contrasted with later games
- its the same problem ephemeral fantasia has, EF when it came out was fairly unique, the graphics are by no means bad even now, and I personally think the characters are great, plus it had several features that when it came out where still fairly new, majora's mask is the only other game that I can think of at the time that really heavily used the relieving a day over and over again, plus i really thought the incorporation of music and rhythem elements ala guitar hero (Jap. version actually had a guitar controller) was very unique; 

thats personally why i dont trust except a few good friends who are rpg fans like myself on reviews because half the time the reviewers are biased, and the other half they are wrong; i mean one of my favorites is when a game reviewer says the game is average, has elements that have already been done, and then rates it less than 5, 5 out 10 is average last time I checked, and personally im not going to take away from the score of a game because it has common elements; i will reward a game that brings something unique , brings a really interesting story like lost odyssey, but im not going to take away from a game that has a similar story to other rpgs as long as i think its decent
- its the old my brain does not have the capability to compartmentalize and judge a game based on its merits, rather if its not FF7 the game is bad routine


got a little off track, but at least visually, i think beyond the beyond looks pretty good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother really liked Beyond the Beyond, but I never played it. All I remember is this anime cutscene with a chick in a shower. I was hooked.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone hear of Console-tan: THE RPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Never in my life. What is it?


Also, anyone have any recommendations on older PS3 RPGs or something I should play? Really, I've only played a few: Disgaea 3, Eternal Sonata, Demon's Souls (that's not older though, but throwing it out as a preemptive strike), Folklore, and Fallout 3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2010)

uh thats pretty much it, even when you combined the ps3 and xbox rpgs that have been released in their entirety, its doesnt equate to the average amount of rpgs released yearly on the ps2 in its heyday


----------



## snoph (Apr 21, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles, Oblivion, Dragon Age, Yakuza 3, 3d Dot Heroes


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2010)

3d heroes is not out yet

and I oughta back hand you for sullying this thread with the diarrhea that is Yakuza 3, which incidentally is not an rpg anyway


----------



## Botzu (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My brother really liked Beyond the Beyond, but I never played it. All I remember is this anime cutscene with a chick in a shower. I was hooked.


Arent you thinking parasite eve ?  I don't remember any shower scenes and if there was I can't see how it could be enjoyable. Just look at the troll looking character design
Comparison:

*Spoiler*: __ 











> I havent played beyond the beyond, though i own, but i think its the classic the game is so fucking hard therefore its bad argument - however, sometimes this argument does have merit, if its hard due to flawed game design like Unlimited Saga and Nightmare of Druaga; also its combined with the fact that I think this is a game that is often reviewed after the fact contrasted with later games
> - its the same problem ephemeral fantasia has, EF when it came out was fairly unique, the graphics are by no means bad even now, and I personally think the characters are great, plus it had several features that when it came out where still fairly new, majora's mask is the only other game that I can think of at the time that really heavily used the relieving a day over and over again, plus i really thought the incorporation of music and rhythem elements ala guitar hero (Jap. version actually had a guitar controller) was very unique;
> 
> thats personally why i dont trust except a few good friends who are rpg fans like myself on reviews because half the time the reviewers are biased, and the other half they are wrong; i mean one of my favorites is when a game reviewer says the game is average, has elements that have already been done, and then rates it less than 5, 5 out 10 is average last time I checked, and personally im not going to take away from the score of a game because it has common elements; i will reward a game that brings something unique , brings a really interesting story like lost odyssey, but im not going to take away from a game that has a similar story to other rpgs as long as i think its decent
> - its the old my brain does not have the capability to compartmentalize and judge a game based on its merits, rather if its not FF7 the game is bad routine


I don't mind hard, I mean I love games like etrian oddysey. Though give me a break the game sports the highest encounter rate for an rpg. It is about every 3-5 steps every battle. Which literally adds hours to the length of time it takes to beat dungeons.  There are game breaking bugs in the game like the magic potion at the beginning which if you drink makes you take half damage from magic permanently. The only cool character in the game samson joins your party with a curse that makes him take a % of the damage he deals making him kinda worthless as he ends up being a healer.
Easily the worst rpg I own :|.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone planning on picking up Record of Agarest War next week?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> uh thats pretty much it, even when you combined the ps3 and xbox rpgs that have been released in their entirety, its doesnt equate to the average amount of rpgs released yearly on the ps2 in its heyday


  You mean to say that I have to wait for new games? 


snoph said:


> Valkyria Chronicles, Oblivion, Dragon Age, Yakuza 3, 3d Dot Heroes


I have tried a couple of those, didn't like them, and refuse to play Dragon Age.  As Kira said, 3D isn't out yet (probably a first-day buy for me), and Yakuza 3 isn't exactly an RPG, though I have heard some things. It's not old enough though. I want something older so it's cheaper.  


I guess it could've been a different game, but it was not Parasite Eve. It was a weird Japanese RPG that was not very popular.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like it might be good. It also looks like it could be generic and short.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2010)

yes on agarest ive been plannin on getting that for a while

@botzu, im think Lunar Dragon song gives it a run for its money, all of its flaws aside, which is the entire game actually, i literally got in areas where the was a battle every one or two steps - 
speaking of lunar dragon song, what game in a series do you think is relatively the worst in comparsion to the rest of the series, ie which noble franchise has a game you could honestly scratch your head and wonder how it relates to the others,
I personally would say that is Lunar Dragon Song, a game i pretty much would never had played had Lunar not been in the title
- i havent played any of the other saga games, but unlimited saga for the saga series would be 2 on my list


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

If you haven't played Romancing Saga 3, you haven't lived.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a rom game or something actual, the only sagas i am aware of in the US, is Saga Frontier 1 and 2 on the ps1 (both of which I have), and Unlimited and Romancing Saga on the ps2 (i m missing the latter).


----------



## Sonikk (Apr 22, 2010)

Legend of dragoon all the way !!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Of course it's a SNES ROM. No shame in that. hmpf

I have high hopes it will be ported like Romancing Saga 1 and soon-to-be 2 are. Hopefully it'll be ported to PS3 ala RS1--that game had some great visuals. I think RS2 is DS, but I can't remember. (Actually, I just looked this up, it's SaGa 2, which isn't the same game.  Still holding out hope).


----------



## Botzu (Apr 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yes on agarest ive been plannin on getting that for a while
> 
> @botzu, im think Lunar Dragon song gives it a run for its money, all of its flaws aside, which is the entire game actually, i literally got in areas where the was a battle every one or two steps -
> speaking of lunar dragon song, what game in a series do you think is relatively the worst in comparsion to the rest of the series, ie which noble franchise has a game you could honestly scratch your head and wonder how it relates to the others,
> ...


Yeah... I almost forgot about how awful lunar dragon song is.
Hmm I can't think of too many really bad games in good series but here are a few + the one you mentioned.
Obvious ones:
Final fantasy x-2
Tales of legendia - worst tales game BY FAR

Not obvious ones:
Lufia runes of lore - Utterly awful and lufia 2 is one of my fav games.
Children/Heroes of mana - So bad compared to earlier games in the series 
lunar dragon song 

Oh yeah I almost forgot there are those zelda and mario CD games which are abysmal. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVe4iF8slms&NR[/YOUTUBE]

 Zelda at its finest?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought the Lufia game on the GBA was alright.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Final fantasy x-2



X-2 was horrible story-wise and the girly stuff and singing and crap was just...  but the gameplay was good, imo.



> Tales of legendia - worst tales game BY FAR



But it had the best soundtrack and one of the best melee fighters in the series; Jay was a fucking beast when you used him properly.
The thing is that if Tales of Legendia had come out before Tales of Symphonia I think that people would like it a lot more.

I'm not crazy about Legendia but it is bashed waaay too harshly.



> Zelda at its finest?






I just replayed Secret of Mana last week. pek
I wuv that game...

I'm thinking about picking up some older Tales games to play.


----------



## sasukefanboy842 (Apr 22, 2010)

FFX-2 was pretty good!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

FFX-2 is terrible. 

Secret of Mana is one of the best games ever. Very nostalgiac, wonderful music, gorgeous settings. If only Seiken Densetsu III wasn't 3 times better in all categories it'd be higher on my list.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 22, 2010)

> X-2 was horrible story-wise and the girly stuff and singing and crap was just...  but the gameplay was good, imo.


Heh yeah to be honest I thought the job system was pretty cool. Its one of those games where you can't play around other people or they will make fun of you about it.. I remember booting up ff x-2 and my dad walked in and I was like "hey im playing the new ff..." and then yuna started singing. 



> But it had the best soundtrack and one of the best melee fighters in the series; Jay was a fucking beast when you used him properly.
> The thing is that if Tales of Legendia had come out before Tales of Symphonia I think that people would like it a lot more.
> 
> I'm not crazy about Legendia but it is bashed waaay too harshly.


Yeah, its not terrible but compared to the other tales games it is just poor. The characters look fugly during battle and the gameplay is the weakest out of all the games. ;( They even made Indignation look tiny and stupid. How is that possible.

Just look at the difference
Friggin sweet Jade version:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y6YQWalZiE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
LAME VERSION:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmfbe_Yn2ls[/YOUTUBE]



> I just replayed Secret of Mana last week. pek
> I wuv that game...
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up some older Tales games to play.


Definitely worth it. I love every tales game so much <3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2010)

Final Fantasy x2 is not a bad game, far from it. 







Do you see what i did there. I do not know why everyone on this board has a major hard on to bash ff x 2, but it was a good game, its story was good and finished out the lose ends in x, the soundtrack was great, overall the characters were fine, etc. And as shown by above in general its rated very highly by both critics and users. 

Saga on the other hand is almost 2 points in difference from the average rating of the games which is 6.5-7, while its closer to 4.5; and dragon song is at a low 6 as opposed to the other games which are around 8s.

Look i always think you are entitled to dislike anything, but really need to be able to differentiate I dont like from it is a bad game, over 75 critics and almost 16000 users seem to disagree with your assesment of final fantasy x 2.

Incidentally if you dont like x2 , dont play 13 because 13 reminds me the most of x2.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Final Fantasy x2 is not a bad game, far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I have to disagree. We are comparing the games relatively to the rest of the series and ones that just don't belong. Relatively X-2 imo is the worst, the most forgettable and it is definitely the oddball out of all the final fantasies(atleast for the numbered final fantasies). Regardless if it is still a decent game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 23, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Heh yeah to be honest I thought the job system was pretty cool. Its one of those games where you can't play around other people or they will make fun of you about it.. I remember booting up ff x-2 and my dad walked in and I was like "hey im playing the new ff..." and then yuna started singing.



I remember turning the game on for the first time and laughing so hard that I didn't notice when the first fight began. 
Job system was cool. 



> Yeah, its not terrible but compared to the other tales games it is just poor. The characters look fugly during battle and the gameplay is the weakest out of all the games. ;( They even made Indignation look tiny and stupid. How is that possible.
> 
> Just look at the difference...



I know; spells were shit in that game for the most part, though there were a few okay ones strategy-wise. DX

Spells in TotA were very, VERY badass.  I haven't been able to play Vesperia because I don't have the right system for it, but I'm looking forward to Graces.



> Definitely worth it. I love every tales game so much <3.



It's a fantastic series. All of the Tales games have variations in their battle systems and the characters and plot-lines are great, so every game has its own feel.

Likewise, all the best FF games- 4, 6, 7, 10- accomplished that as well.  Each of them had a special vibe to them that made them great.  I think 9 has it, too, but I've only played a bit of that one, so...

In comparison, the Dragon Quest games are lacking because it feels like you're playing the same game over and over. DX I loved Dragon Quest 8 but there's really not much reason to play more than a few DQ games, imo.



Botzu said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree. We are comparing the games relatively to the rest of the series and ones that just don't belong. *Relatively X-2 imo is the worst, the most forgettable and it is definitely the oddball out of all the final fantasies*(atleast for the numbered final fantasies). Regardless if it is still a decent game.



Dirge of Cerberus? 

 That game was so disappointing...



CrazyMoronX said:


> If only Seiken Densetsu III wasn't 3 times better in all categories it'd be higher on my list.



Do you know where I could get an English rom of that?


----------



## Botzu (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I remember turning the game on for the first time and laughing so hard that I didn't notice when the first fight began.
> Job system was cool.





> I know; spells were shit in that game for the most part, though there were a few okay ones strategy-wise. DX
> 
> Spells in TotA were very, VERY badass.  I haven't been able to play Vesperia because I don't have the right system for it, but I'm looking forward to Graces.


TBH I only got a very short distance into tales of legendia so I don't know too much. I have played all the tales games out so far though except for tales of rebirth and destiny 2( coulda atleast brough them over on the psp). Graces was really fun when I tried it out but my japanese is poor and my brother has been too busy to translate some of the dialog for me D:. Otherwise it was really fun to play as far as i had played it.



> It's a fantastic series. All of the Tales games have variations in their battle systems and the characters and plot-lines are great, so every game has its own feel.
> 
> Likewise, all the best FF games- 4, 6, 7, 10- accomplished that as well.  Each of them had a special vibe to them that made them great.  I think 9 has it, too, but I've only played a bit of that one, so...
> 
> In comparison, the Dragon Quest games are lacking because it feels like you're playing the same game over and over. DX I loved Dragon Quest 8 but there's really not much reason to play more than a few DQ games, imo.


Absolute truth!



> Dirge of Cerberus?
> 
> That game was so disappointing...
> 
> ...


 Ok you guys win, ff x-2 wasn't even the worst final fantasy. I forgot about dirge of cerberus and some of the GBA ones. ;P Well my other ones sitll stand.


----------



## S O R A (Apr 23, 2010)

ff12 was perfect game there many secret weapons and armour..its was great game isn't ??pek:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2010)

ah no , not by a long a shot, have you actually played the majority of games? and relative to the others it has a very good rating.

ff-2 are worse, unless they get a major overhaul. 
dirge, 13 imo, crystal chronicles and all its spinoffs, etc. (crystal chronciles is probably vying for both worse gamecube game, worse nintendo game, worse ff, worse square enix, worse rpg, worse piece of data put on a disc)
ff xi, xiv - online mmorpgs

the point of my post though was you are in a minority that say ff x2 is terrible. The majority of people rate it less than a point below the best games in the series, and anyway you slice and dice it anything over 8/10 is great. you can continue to be hater, but its not a bad game, its not a bad game relative to the rest of the series, its not a bad game relative to just the best games in the series, and its not a bad game relative to its predecessor. 

Im sorry a rationale person with all the data infront of them will come to the same conclusion as me, you dont like the game, and due to your bias you underrated the game, to appease some subconscious need to venerate yourself.


It seems to me that someone went down the rabbit hole, but left his mind in wonderland.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah no , not by a long a shot, have you actually played the majority of games? and relative to the others it has a very good rating.
> 
> ff-2 are worse, unless they get a major overhaul.
> dirge, 13 imo, crystal chronicles and all its spinoffs, etc. (crystal chronciles is probably vying for both worse gamecube game, worse nintendo game, worse ff, worse square enix, worse rpg, worse piece of data put on a disc)
> ...


I prefaced it by saying that I was only talking about the numbered final fantasies, though I agree it isn't a bad game I just liked it the least out of all the numbered final fantasies that I have played. I agree crystal chronicles and some of the spinoffs were worse but I already conceded that above. I don't know about subconsciously needing to venerate myself thats a little bit over the top. We are just talking about opinions here right?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 23, 2010)

Botzu said:


> TBH I only got a very short distance into tales of legendia so I don't know too much. I have played all the tales games out so far though except for tales of rebirth and destiny 2( coulda atleast brough them over on the psp). Graces was really fun when I tried it out but my japanese is poor and my brother has been too busy to translate some of the dialog for me D:. Otherwise it was really fun to play as far as i had played it.



There were some good spells but... meh... Jay's 'Dagger' ability made everyone else crap to control.  You could probably solo most bosses with that thing if you know what you're doing.



> Ok you guys win, ff x-2 wasn't even the worst final fantasy. I forgot about dirge of cerberus and some of the GBA ones. ;P Well my other ones sitll stand.



Dirge was so fucking disappointing.  Vincent was one of my favorite characters from FF7 and they just... ugh... gah...
Horrible game.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 23, 2010)

My favorite console RPG series:

1. Suikoden (favorite - S III and S II)
-gap-
2. Grandia (favorite - G2) / Tales of... (favorite - ToTA) / Shin Megami Tensei (favorite - P4) - I like all three series almost equally
-gap-
5. Valkyria Chronicles
6. Resonance of Fate
7. Fire Emblem
-gap-
8. Final Fantasy
9. Disgaea

As for FF, I liked only FF 8, 7 and 13. Though I didn't beat FF7 - played two times and both times got bored at 3rd disc. All PS2 FFs were bad in my opinion. I surprised myself by the fact that I even could finish FF X. FF X-2 and FF XII were dropped after 30-40 hours.

As for crpg:

1. The Elder Scrolls III/IV
2. D&D related games: mainly NWN, ID 1/2, Planescape.
3. Space Rangers 1/2
4. Diablo 1/2
5. Gothic 1/2
6. King's Bounty: Armored Princess
7. Silent Storm


----------



## S O R A (Apr 23, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> My favorite console RPG series:
> 
> 1. Suikoden (favorite - S III and S II)
> -gap-
> ...





yea..its all great games but Valkyria Chronicles i dont think so the gameplay not good to be rpg game...Valkyria Chronicles good game but not like final fantasy , dragon quest 8 right ??


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 23, 2010)

To each his own. I enjoyed VC more than any FF game, maybe only with the exception of FF 8 due to its being my first jrpg. I didn't mention DQ 8 because I didn't like it and dropped it very quickly (after ~20 hours).


----------



## S O R A (Apr 23, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> To each his own. I enjoyed VC more than any FF game, maybe only with the exception of FF 8 due to its being my first jrpg. I didn't mention DQ 8 because I didn't like it and dropped it very quickly (after ~20 hours).




you drop DQ 8....why


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Do you know where I could get an English rom of that?


 Remind me later and I'll send you it. 

Alternatively you can try to search for the Japanese ROM and just patch it with this:  (there are instrucions for patching on the same site along with tools if you need them).


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 23, 2010)

> you drop DQ 8....why


I didn't like characters and story, as well as overall designs. And I rarely play rpg for gameplay only. Especially when it comes to jrpg.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2010)

Touch the demon inside of me.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 24, 2010)

I just beat half minute hero the game was so much fun. definitely would recommend it.


----------



## Shadow Boxer (Apr 24, 2010)

My favorite rpg series is The Elder Scrolls and my favorite rpg is Oblivion. I still think the graphics look good and I love the gameplay as well. Each quest line had a good story, and there are so many side quests that I still haven't done. I've invested quite a bit of time into that game.


----------



## S O R A (Apr 24, 2010)

is there any game like fable not in fight i need game like u can work to take money..and u can became evil and u can buy house but rpg...is there any game like this


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2010)

fallout 3 kinda fits the description you are looking


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

Just got a copy of Sword of Mana...

And I've got a question.  There is a class system in the game that appears to significantly alter your stats/abilities in the game depending upon what you invest in... is there a 'best class' or a particularly good way to spread your level ups across the board?


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

^ Omg... :rofl

That was... I'm kind of irritated, being a chick and all just because these sorts of things are so common in games but that was fucking funny...


----------



## S O R A (Apr 25, 2010)

Sword of Mana is in psp???


----------



## Wesley (Apr 25, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ Omg... :rofl
> 
> That was... I'm kind of irritated, being a chick and all just because these sorts of things are so common in games but that was fucking funny...



I found it annoying myself.  Maybe even a little creepy.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I found it annoying myself.  Maybe even a little creepy.



It is, but it's so over the top.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2010)

as far as i know sword of mana is only on the gba


----------



## Kenshi (Apr 26, 2010)

I need tales of vesperia on a ps3 (in english) NOW!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been playing FFXIII over the weekend and I don't see why it's getting so much hate.

The battle system is pretty good. The growth system is kinda gay, but this is the sphere grid (basically) era we're in, so I guess I better get used to it. 

Voice acting is fine so far. I like a couple of the characters--namely Sazh and that british slut--but the story is confusing at first. I don't know what the fuck a Pulse is until 10 hours in (I think it's some underground place or something, I still don't know, honestly).

The music is there. Can't say I've really noticed. It doesn't really sound like Final Fantasy, and that's my only real gripe other than the weird-ass story, so far. I don't mind towns not existing. Fuck towns.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2010)

Pulse is another planet, and i thought FFXIII was good but there were a few factors that kept it from being great. namely: 
-The battle system doesn't really change at all from when it is first introduced in chapter 3.
-The music isn't memorable at all.
-From chapter 11 an onwards they drastically increase the health of the enemies in an attempt to make the game more difficult which ultimately just makes every fight more tedious and boring instead.
-Quite a few things go unanswered in the end.
-Fang had the most important role but was the least developed character.
-Not enough sazh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

More health? 

I mean, shit, some of these battles take forever as it is (granted I only have two people who are inherently support types). I can't imagine them getting more fucking health. 

Another thing I don't like is the summon system. I just got it, sure, but Shiva and Odin seem weak as hell. I also don't understand Gestalt mode. Tha guage thing makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, more health. Each fight takes about 3 times longer than prior to chap. 11. Tip: During gestalt mode just tap A and you'll be fine, Summons don't help much outside of the fact that you get fully healed when they go away after you summoned them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been hitting A and trying to do directional shit and it's all just a confusion cluster fuck. Then I hit triangle and just do one move that doesn't really hurt anyone that much and it's over. Very disappointing. 

The two toughest random battles for me took about 6 minutes (the hedgehog/salamander thing and Wyvern); it felt like forever. I can't imagine it being 3 times longer with a team of more than just Sazh and Vanille.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been playing FFXIII over the weekend and I don't see why it's getting so much hate.
> 
> The battle system is pretty good. The growth system is kinda gay, but this is the sphere grid (basically) era we're in, so I guess I better get used to it.
> 
> ...


 glad somebody likes it, I bought it but haven't played it yet. Eventually I will get to it so I don't want to get too discouraged by all the bad reviews


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I imagne if it wasn't "Final Fantasy" it would be more popular.

The way the story develops is sort of annoying though. It's just a bunch of strung-together flashbacks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The two toughest random battles for me took about 6 minutes (the hedgehog/salamander thing and Wyvern); it felt like forever.





That's not long at all!  I mean... the first time I played through Tales of Symphonia it took me... 19 minutes and some seconds to beat Abyssion.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 26, 2010)

the music quality is the main thing pissing me off. Ive yet to hear anything memorable or charming or whatever. 

the battle and gameplay is cool aside from the the way you travel and shit. i mean really, how am i getting 3d sick playing this game. just stick goddamn big world top down like FF6 lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That's not long at all! I mean... the first time I played through Tales of Symphonia it took me... 19 minutes and some seconds to beat Abyssion.


That's a random battle though--not a boss. Random battles shouldn't take 6 minutes. 

Granted the game did tell me to avoid those guys, but that's like begging me to fight it. It's like that one super monster you're supposed to run away from in RPGs. You always save, go back, and fight it to see if you can win. *Always. No exceptions.*


Wu Fei said:


> the music quality is the main thing pissing me off. Ive yet to hear anything memorable or charming or whatever.
> 
> the battle and gameplay is cool aside from the the way you travel and shit. i mean really, how am i getting 3d sick playing this game. just stick goddamn big world top down like FF6 lol.


 Yeah, the most memorable thing so far was some slut singing some song that I already forgot.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a random battle though--not a boss. Random battles shouldn't take 6 minutes.
> 
> Granted the game did tell me to avoid those guys, but that's like begging me to fight it. It's like that one super monster you're supposed to run away from in RPGs. You always save, go back, and fight it to see if you can win. *Always. No exceptions.*



I like how later they stick those turtles and other 6min fight monsters in places were you can't skip them due to them blocking the only path through an area.



> Yeah, the most memorable thing so far was some slut singing some song that I already forgot.



i can't remember any of the music, i recall the battle music being catchy at first but i think they changed it part way through and i forgot what they both sounded like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

I accidentally got into a fight with one trying to get a treasure chest. So then I just let them kill me, retried and avoided all the treasure chests.

I'd rather not have cool treasure than fight those things. It was probably another usless 100 gil anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2010)

You can just hit start and then hit retry to exit the fight, just a tip, you don't need to let yourself die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait, what?!?!? 

I was trying all kinds of stuff to run away--you know, like holding L1 and R2--and couldn't find the option.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're taking longer than 2mins on random fights, you're doing it wrong. Seriously. Adamantoises should really be the only things to take a while and that's mainly cause of their huge HP.

I found that everything about the game was explained well, pretty much held your hand the entire time. Though they did leave a big mystery on how to properly upgrade weapons without being wasteful.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2010)

Not entirely true, 6 mins is a bit long though. I did 0 grinding and actually skipped as much as possible and the fights were about 3 - 4 mins on pulse. CMX either isn't using Rav/Rav enough or isn't using Sab at all. As for adamantoise, they're pretty lame as was the whole post-story of the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

CMX, just start of the fight with a SAB to Deprotect/Deshell the enemy then switch to RAV/RAV/COM (or RAV/RAV/RAV if possible) then once staggered, rape face.

Adamantoises really weren't too hot once you got their pattern down. At that point it just became a game to see how fast you can kill one. The Shang- line of toises were more or less the same with 2 extra devastating attacks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

I did go RAV/RAV and the thing took for fucking ever to kill even with staggered. It had 76,000 HP or something and half damage to everything.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

Which enemy are you talking about? The Wyvern or the scale beasts? Scale beasts at that point are really easy, especially considering you can pre-emp them almost every time. The Wyverns on the other hand, just need to get deprotect/deshell on quick fast then go to town forsaking healing if needed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Those scale beasts. 

I don't think I pre-empted it the first time I fought one. The second time I just gave up since I didn't want to fight another 6 minutes.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

Getting deprotect/deshell on the scale beats is impossible with it's shell. I pre-empted all of them so I guess my viewpoint is a little skewed. Aim for a pre-emp otherwise yeah, I guess expect a long RAV/RAV fight.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2010)

ive gotten bored of ff13, honestly its not a really good game, so im going back to white knight chronicles which i think in retrospective is not that bad, especially after having played 13


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2010)

I slept with mine, since I had to hide it from my dad.  It was in the box for months.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ive gotten bored of ff13, honestly its not a really good game, so im going back to white knight chronicles which i think in retrospective is not that bad, especially after having played 13



reminds me of the fact that i basically had to force myself to beat 13 i didn't like it that much but i hate leaving games unfinished.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

You fucks trying to get me to return the game?


----------



## Botzu (Apr 28, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> reminds me of the fact that i basically had to force myself to beat 13 i didn't like it that much but i hate leaving games unfinished.





> You fucks trying to get me to return the game?



 Wow yeah seriously. Its going to end up like star ocean 4... a game I was initially really excited about that ends up just sitting on my shelves waiting to be played forever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

So4 was really fun up until I got stuck in the stupid dungeon at the end with no save points for 3 hours.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2010)

SOF4 was fun when.....oh wait no it wasn't.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2010)

And when the hell are they going to put Xenogears and Vagrant Story on mah PSN huh? 




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I want FF9 now dammit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

S04 was so fun, you shut up. 

Vagrant Story, now there's a stinker.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a random battle though--not a boss. Random battles shouldn't take 6 minutes.
> 
> Granted the game did tell me to avoid those guys, but that's like begging me to fight it. It's like that one super monster you're supposed to run away from in RPGs. You always save, go back, and fight it to see if you can win. *Always. No exceptions.*



Lol, I see.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2010)

so4 is not bad, i was actually having fun the first time i started playing, but trying to get even a respectable amount of achivements on that game would take such effort it sucked out the fun for me.

ff13 is ugh, every five minutes you are switching between 3 parties, the parties are always changing and besides lighting no one has decent offense, and what weapons do i upgrade, do i hold out to upgrade a better weapon or do i upgrade the weapon i have now.

wkc is at least fairly simply after you get over the first high learning curve.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so4 is not bad, i was actually having fun the first time i started playing, but trying to get even a respectable amount of achivements on that game would take such effort it sucked out the fun for me.
> 
> ff13 is ugh, every five minutes you are switching between 3 parties, the parties are always changing and besides lighting no one has decent offense, and what weapons do i upgrade, do i hold out to upgrade a better weapon or do i upgrade the weapon i have now.
> 
> wkc is at least fairly simply after you get over the first high learning curve.


 i should really pick up a ps3 so I can play some of these ps3 only games. :| though I would be super distracted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so4 is not bad, i was actually having fun the first time i started playing, but trying to get even a respectable amount of achivements on that game would take such effort it sucked out the fun for me.
> 
> ff13 is ugh, every five minutes you are switching between 3 parties, the parties are always changing and besides lighting no one has decent offense, and what weapons do i upgrade, do i hold out to upgrade a better weapon or do i upgrade the weapon i have now.
> 
> wkc is at least fairly simply after you get over the first high learning curve.


 Oh, I know what you mean. I hope the parties get fucking consistent soon, that shit is annoying. Fang is getting better for me in the offense department though. It's just that I spend all this time upgrading Fang's weapon and then they swich parties on me and now I suck and am out of materials.

I just upgrade shit at will. I have learned over the years that saving up items doesn't matter anymore. Gone are the days of old-school games where you might actually have to hold on to a broken sword the entire game to upgrde it into the ultimate weapon and if you sold it you're fucked.


Botzu said:


> i should really pick up a ps3 so I can play some of these ps3 only games. :| though I would be super distracted.


Just get one. 2-3 games, tops, and you'll be looking for something better to do.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2010)

ps3 was actually the first system i got from the next gen, though i got my ps3/wii as gifts, i only paid for my 360; but personally the only reason i play the 360 more is because of its established interface, xbox live, the point system imo is better than trophies, and in general its easier to interact with other users, 

but strictly speaking on specs and all other aspect i prefer the ps3

i guess one of my problems with ff13 is im renting it right now, for some reason i get more into a game when i own it rather than renting it, but it is a highly flawed game; honestly i think if you can play a couple of hours into wkc most of the problems will be out the way and its a fairly fun rpg, while from what i hear on 13 you might have to play as much as 20 hours into the game for it to really pick up

i know im pretty much the only one who thinks this , but i want a new phantasy star universe , they just leave too many plot items hanging, and on that note i want a new suikoden as well, and id like a new non portable kingdom hearts, and can someone get on the ball and finally release parasite eve 3

id have to say as far as horror rpg hybrids, i think parasite eve 2 is perfect game, and it doest hurt my only problem with the game is figuring out who looks better aya or her sister


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe I'll give WKC a try if it ever makes it to the bargain bin. I just don't trust the MMO stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2010)

well i just play the single player, but faux mmorpg stuff works sometimes in games like .hack and phantasy star , its real mmorpg stuff i dont care for

i dont know if it will make bargin bin, but wait a while and it might hit that 20 mark

im still contemplating whether or not to buy disgaea 3 and persona 4 at the gameday sale


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

There are elements of MMOs that are good, like the ability to consistently get more and more powerful, finding gear, and teaming up. What I don't like is the boring-as-hell gameplay they seem to offer (in my experience, anyway). I like my battles fast-paced and over in a few seconds save for epic bosses.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2010)

i personally am not a fan of other players, unless its your own friends, playing online is a waste because half the time you end up with a bunch of idiots who dick or around, and try to screw you over; however if you have really good AI its actually kind of cool, ala phantasy star universe, good ai > real people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

That's true, I stayed away from partying up in Diablo 2 a lot of times for that reason. But it can be a lot of fun with people you know and trust to share the loot.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are elements of MMOs that are good, like the ability to consistently get more and more powerful, finding gear, and teaming up. What I don't like is the boring-as-hell gameplay they seem to offer (in my experience, anyway). *I like my battles fast-paced and over in a few seconds* save for epic bosses.



Just like sex, ahhhh cheyeaaaa.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

Nah, my unit is so big I have to have women ride it like one of those mechanical rodeo bulls for hours before I even get close.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 30, 2010)

I still have to buy Tales of Symphonia 2. I loved the first one and I hope this one doesn't let me down.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2010)

^ i actually just picked it up off ebay, 13 bucks free shipping, itll cost ya around 25 at gamestop, but if you want it go ebay, under 20 should be fairly easy to get

but i must say , pawn shops for the fucking win - Ico and Kotr II , 15 bucks for both

Has anybody played the chocobo dunegon on the wii? i kind of want to pick it up, but its still kind of high for my taste, i mean price wise, but im wondering if i should keep an eye out for it down the road.


----------



## Botzu (May 1, 2010)

Shade737 said:


> I still have to buy Tales of Symphonia 2. I loved the first one and I hope this one doesn't let me down.


its not a letdown. Though it saddens me that they don't have the same VAs for the old TOS characters.  Its much different but its good in its own way.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 1, 2010)

Botzu said:


> its not a letdown. Though it saddens me that they don't have the same VAs for the old TOS characters.  Its much different but its good in its own way.



Lol.  I hated it...


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

Vesperia sucked, i even liked Eternal Sonata more


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2010)

well i broke down and bought Persona 4 at the sale, it was this or disgaea 3 and i figured i could probably get disgaea cheaper later on and it would be slightly more available


----------



## Frostman (May 2, 2010)

So does anyone know if "Record of Agarest War" from PSN is worth the 45$ out my wallet and 10GB out my  HDD.


----------



## Nightfall (May 2, 2010)

On Suikoden V at the moment, I haven't played any other game in the series, except for Suikoden II. I have to say it feels like a step down in the series, too little intensity and the progression of the plot felt a bit too slow at times. Not really sure how I felt about the Barows subplot either, was just too silly... And I think that's main problem really, it doesn't have the impact Luca Blight gave to Suikoden II at all. I'm going to stick with it until the end though, still kind of early into it...

However until it shapes up... Suikoden II>everything

And is it just me or is the quality of the movies in this game pretty bad or just low budget?

I'm going to try Suikoden III at some later date, was just annoyed by how it always froze on the emulator...Wrong settings I suppose...


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 2, 2010)

copied this from the convo thread. Still having the same problem. 

I need help in shadow hearts new worls finding the 2nd uma. I've been in this fucking ship for 2 hours and I can't find the right spot. Someone told me their were 4 but I only get 3. The enterance under the stairs, the one when you to down the later in the back room, and the one before the 2guys that sell you everything.


----------



## Botzu (May 2, 2010)

Frostman said:


> So does anyone know if "Record of Agarest War" from PSN is worth the 45$ out my wallet and 10GB out my  HDD.


Is anyone going to buy the "really naughty limited edition" with the boob mousepads?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Is anyone going to buy the "really naughty limited edition" with the boob mousepads?



thats what i was going to say its not worth 45 dollars to pay for some data, but it def. is worth 60 dollars for that package, i saw it at gamestop the other day, was the size of a new born babe, i will def. pick it up soon, and im also trying to get a spare pillowcase on line to actually use


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2010)

So i started suikoden 3 a few days ago, currently about 20 hours in and i'm recruiting stars with Thomas on his first chapter. The only other one i played is 5 and even though the lack of voice acting sometimes is felt in general it's a great game. The way you see the story unfold from all those different perspectives feels great.

The gameplay got hard at times too like that fight with Geddoe and Queen against those 3 knights. I've never restarted a fight so much in an rpg lol...i must have been underleveled or something but i didn't know i was supposed to grind 9 hours into the game .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2010)

^theres a lvl trick , where at an early part in the game you  can max out all characters at 99, it involves Chris, though i never bothered with it because i hear it takes forever

to me the only hard part was making sure to never lose a star in battle , because if you do , kiss the good ending goodbye, which also loses you additional gameplay because if you get the good ending......... well thats a secret


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> On Suikoden V at the moment, I haven't played any other game in the series, except for Suikoden II. I have to say it feels like a step down in the series, too little intensity and the progression of the plot felt a bit too slow at times. Not really sure how I felt about the Barows subplot either, was just too silly... And I think that's main problem really, it doesn't have the impact Luca Blight gave to Suikoden II at all. I'm going to stick with it until the end though, still kind of early into it...
> 
> However until it shapes up... Suikoden II>everything
> 
> ...


 Suikoden III is better than Suikoden II. 

I think Suikoden V is at least #3 on my best Suikoden games list, right under II. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^theres a lvl trick , where at an early part in the game you can max out all characters at 99, it involves Chris, though i never bothered with it because i hear it takes forever
> 
> to me the only hard part was making sure to never lose a star in battle , because if you do , kiss the good ending goodbye, which also loses you additional gameplay because if you get the good ending......... well thats a secret


 I never heard of that.  I never needed it anyway though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^theres a lvl trick , where at an early part in the game you  can max out all characters at 99, it involves Chris, though i never bothered with it because i hear it takes forever
> 
> to me the only hard part was making sure to never lose a star in battle , because if you do , kiss the good ending goodbye, which also loses you additional gameplay because if you get the good ending......... well thats a secret



In battle as in in the strategy minigames, right?


And i don't care for doing those lvl things lol. Currently i'm on Geddoe's second chapter....and i recruited a badass ninja with Chris during her second chapter...i was like..."what, only 100.000? for this awesome dude? "


I don't know if i'll be able to get all 108 stars since i'm not using a guide but i did spend a whole lot of time getting everyone i saw i could get, i have gotten like 20+ of them from just the first chapter you use Thomas. Are they all needed for the good ending and the after it gameplay or do you need to have like 90+ of them for it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

I never even tried getting all 108 in any of the games at all. Didn't even bother getting more than my favorite characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never even tried getting all 108 in any of the games at all. Didn't even bother getting more than my favorite characters.



Sounds like you got the bad ending in V then lmao. I won't spoiler it if you did you should know how sad it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

I never beat V. My game disc is fucked and freezes during an FMV every time. 

I really was liking that game, too, so I'm super pissed.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never beat V. My game disc is fucked and freezes during an FMV every time.
> 
> I really was liking that game, too, so I'm super pissed.



Wow, you're super unlucky then. V's end was epic. (especially if you got the stars and weren't mean to your little sister lol)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Don't hurt me any more than I already am.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2010)

for the good ending in Suikoden III you need all 108 stars, and you need all of them to survive the final cavalry battle or whatever you call it battle at the end

if you get the good ending in Suikoden III then 
*Spoiler*: __ 



then you get an additional chapter where you play as the earth guy with the mask, ie the bad guys, the little blonde chick, yuber, and one other character; i unlocked it but havent actually played all the way through; this is in addition to playing as thomas for a while




and yea the chris trick has something to do with one of the mini game/battle actions

i still need to play 2 but i dont particular want to run the risk of damaging the disk at the moment, not to mention i highly suspect its a FF7 situation where the game is greatly overhyped


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 3, 2010)

All the DLC for Agarest war is free on PSN though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

I think Suikoden II is overhyped, though it was pretty good. Don't set yourself up too hard, kira.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2010)

Wasn't it up on PSN anyways?

And suikoden 3 asked me to load a save from 2 when i started it up... how would you even do that? Would you transfer the data from a ps1 mem card or what?


Oh and since you need the stars i suppose i'll look into a non-spoiler guide for them...do you have only a certain time frame to recruit some of them or are they all available till you beat the game? I hope i've not missed any of them lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, PS1 memory cards worked in PS2s. :33

I don't know how that would work on a PS3, assuming they make another Suikoden some day (and they damn-well better; and not a DS game this time ).


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, i know, i just didn't know if it read ps1 mem cards since ps2 games usually don't.

I haven't touched that DS game yet btw, i'll need to import it if i do cause suikoden english voicework sucks lol. I don't think i'd be able to play V in english .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, I heard it was pretty decent, I'll pick it up some day when I'm out of games to play and it's really cheap (decent, not must-have).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2010)

regarding the stars i believe there are usually 2-4 per game that you miss and you are fucked, i know of at least 2 or 3 such characters in 3 that you have a fairly short time or limited time to recruit


----------



## swedishpasta (May 3, 2010)

People say Odin Sphere got some awsome storyline, true or false? Should i consider putting down some time looking for it?


(Its on the playstation 2)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2010)

Odin Sphere is win, they even included the original voices with the US version. Get it asap!


----------



## Botzu (May 4, 2010)

swedishpasta said:


> People say Odin Sphere got some awsome storyline, true or false? Should i consider putting down some time looking for it?
> 
> 
> (Its on the playstation 2)


Its one of my favorites =D


----------



## Keollyn (May 4, 2010)

Anyone have personal experience with the latest Star Ocean? I was really into Till the End of Time (probably for the wrong reason). I'm wondering if it is worth a try.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2010)

If you do pick it up, be sure to get the ps3 version, it has a ton more content and the original voices.

I myself haven't picked it up yet but i plan to. The gameplay is ace i hear.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2010)

ive played a few hours into last hope, it has potential, i have the 360 version and its fine, but i will eventually pick up the ps3 version


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2010)

You've probably not gotten one very annoying character so far then lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

So4 is fun up until you get to this dungeon that has no save points for at least 2 hours (literally).

Then you get stuck at some idiotic teleport maze and never get past that despite following a guide that says something is supposed to happen that doesn't and you're fucked and lost 2 hours of your life for no reason and never play the game again.

It's pretty good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2010)

hmmm the characters i had were edge , the brunette, fazie, and the midget
i like faize and edge, the brunette i would like to shank in the throat because she always says something stupid when you win, and im in different the midget , but i only had her for a little bit

im sorry nothing tops this lame as duengon in Final Fantasy 1, that has no save points or healing, and you have to go down ten floors , fight a boss, then another ten floors and another boss, basically even if you have 99 heals, you are screwed without a special magical rod


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

I remember that dungeon. I got murdered more than a few runs and it pissed me the hell off I didn't have simple things like Phoenix Downs in that game. Basically you run out of Life spells and you're screwed. If you don't have Life spells you're really, really screwed.

I thought Faize was the worst character to have on the team.


----------



## Keollyn (May 4, 2010)

Well maybe I'll give it a try. Just need to get some money now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2010)

i like faize, but achievement wise i hear, you should wait to use him in the second round; besides you gotta be a badass to pull off using a rapier 

as far as the dungeon goes, luckily i found out this trick early on , there is a special rod you can get, i want to say its called the healing rod, basically if you use the rod, you can heal and it doesnt cost you mp or items; though i will be honest it took me a long as time to figure out how to actually use the side abilities of crap like rods


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

I will give you money in exchange for sex.


Don't you just attack people with the rod? Or use it as an item?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2010)

I forgot the details, but in FF 1 you can attack with it, but i think if you use it as an item, the latter it doesnt disappear and you can use it indef. to heal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Well I'm never playing FFI again anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter that much, ultimately. Still, I'm pretty sure in almsot all of the Final Fantasy games you get a healing rod and it heals you when you attack with it. And, in a lot of them, you can use it as an item over and over again to heal with.

In fact, I think one of the games had it where it would cast Cure 3 (Curaga) or something.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 5, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the GBA remake of FFI?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2010)

i only played origins on ps and the original on nes


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 5, 2010)

Not sure what changes they made with the GBA version with the exception of the extra dungeons but I didn't find any dungeon too hard. In fact, I wouldn't mind a game having a tough as shit dungeon like that. I think people have been babied with RPGs for so long, having save points pretty much anywhere making the games even easier.


----------



## Velocity (May 5, 2010)

I got White Knight Chronicles today and I've played about two hours so far... And I'm in love!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2010)

^ well sir, if you like it after 2 hours, imo it only gets better 

@ammy, thats why i favor optional bosses/quests, personally i think the main game should be at most moderate difficulty maybe with a tough boss or two, but then throw in ridiculous bosses like the weapons for others who want a challenge and then everyone gets what they want


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i only played origins on ps and the original on nes



Finaly Fantasy II was so frickin' hard.  I made it to the final area, but a random encounter after every friggin' step and barely being able to survive one encounter was too much.  I put it up for good then.


----------



## Nightfall (May 6, 2010)

Didn't the early FF's have no encounter items that far into the game?

Or too well hidden?

I remember having a similar problem in Persona 2: Innocent Sin, where I had to solve a riddle in some mountain. The environments looked the same, boring uninteresting and the similar looks everywhere had me confused. Not to mention the high encounter rate, the enemies weren't that hard though. 

And I looked up in a FAQ that you don't get the Persona with a no encounter spell until far into the game...Was just frustrating...

Getting interrupted by fights when I'm doing something else, like treasure hunting or solving riddles, is usually a minus with JRPG's...
As well as spells/summons/attacks in general that have long animation sequences with no option of shortening them, it's time consuming and after 150 times of watching the same thing, random battles get less interesting....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Didn't the early FF's have no encounter items that far into the game?
> 
> Or too well hidden?
> 
> ...


 I have that problem with a lot of games. They throw in all these shitty battles while you're trying to figure out a puzzle or a maze (damn you, switch mazes!!) and it gets frustrating to backtrack because you're constantly fighting.

I love it when games include an anti-random item or spell, but almost no games have it and when they do it's too late to matter all that much. The one in FFVI was semi-decent, and I used it a bit, but it came a bit too late for my tastes.

I also like the chest radar thing from Lufia II and seeing chests on the map in So4 (makes things a lot easier).


----------



## Botzu (May 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have that problem with a lot of games. They throw in all these shitty battles while you're trying to figure out a puzzle or a maze (damn you, switch mazes!!) and it gets frustrating to backtrack because you're constantly fighting.


 Beyond the beyond did this to the nth degree . So frustrating.


> I love it when games include an anti-random item or spell, but almost no games have it and when they do it's too late to matter all that much. The one in FFVI was semi-decent, and I used it a bit, but it came a bit too late for my tastes.
> I also like the chest radar thing from Lufia II and seeing chests on the map in So4 (makes things a lot easier).


yeah anti-random battle items are awesome and I <3 lufia 2. Its one of my favorite snes games.

Also I just beat silent hill 1 for psx. not an rpg but it was amazing. Now I have time to play legend of dragoon which I never finished before =D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, Lufia II is one of the best games ever made. Which is why I was excited about the remake on DS. I think what set it apart the first time around was the interesting puzzles, memorable music, and good extras (deep dungeon, dragon eggs). I mean, this game really had it all.


----------



## Awesome (May 6, 2010)

No encounter got me through the bitchfest that was Sin and the Calm Plains. I like how in FF13 and 12 you could see your opponent. No more random encounters.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 6, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> No encounter got me through the bitchfest that was Sin and the Calm Plains. I like how in FF13 and 12 you could see your opponent. No more random encounters.



The Tales series did it first.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ well sir, if you like it after 2 hours, imo it only gets better
> 
> @ammy, thats why i favor optional bosses/quests, personally i think the main game should be at most moderate difficulty maybe with a tough boss or two, but then throw in ridiculous bosses like the weapons for others who want a challenge and then everyone gets what they want



Well most RPGs to me end up being on the easy side so naturally I don't mind a tough as shit dungeon (though there are some that give me issues). I actually like hard dungeons, but when they are filled with a ridiculous encounter rate, then it gets annoying though this is mainly an issue with random battles. I much prefer the Chrono Trigger/FFXII/FFXIII/Tales method of seeing the enemy beforehand. It at the least gives you a chance to prepare or even "queue" up a large number of enemies before you fight. 

Though your method is fine too as well. I tend to do everything in RPGs so nothing is really optional to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2010)

i remeber chrono trigger, great game though i think the sequel is still the best, and thats a game that gave you plenty of challenge if you want to fight the sphinx boss and beat it and just survive 

ff13 has too many flaws to praise it for something like that, it has imo one of the worst battles systems in a while, its basically turn based with an active system, something you could do since at ff3/6 if not earlier, and it throws in that lame paradigm shift thing


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2010)

Do any of you happen to know the name of a certain ps1 rpg?

All I can remember about it is that there was a persuade option in battle and the rooms you save in had "velvet" in its name. 



Loved Chrono Trigger, but haven't had the chance to play Cross yet, a bit afraid it won't be quite as good.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 7, 2010)

^^ Cross wasn't a bad game but the characters were largely forgettable and this is mainly due to the ridiculous amount of party members you could attain. Music was excellent, fights were a bit more strategic since you didn't have an endless supply of spells (not like you ever ran out of them honestly), and there were plenty of references to CT. 

If you were a fan of the Dual and Triple Techs of CT, you'll be disappointed. For such a large roster of characters, there weren't a whole lot of combo attacks, 4-5 at best though I never did play around with all the characters to discover the combos.

@Kira, FF has always been a active time turn based RPG, since FFIV. FFX is really the exception since you were given all the time in the world to plan moves and see it's effects on your turn before acting. Battle system for XIII could have used some work though, I dislike not having any control over the party members besides assigning them a role or even switching between party members during a fight. I liked the fast paced of the fights though and Fang's Highwind attack just looks so damn good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 7, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> All I can remember about it is that there was a persuade option in battle and the rooms you save in had "velvet" in its name.





You're looking for a Persona game.  I've never played them but I typed in key-words and I'm pretty sure this is the game series that the game you're looking for is from.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2010)

see i have the opposite view, i like to have many characters 20 plus and create and use my own group, rather than be stuck with essentially what the game gives me like in chrono trigger where i think there are seven characters in total, that why suikoden is one of my favorite games honestly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I think too many characters is too much.  You just ignore 90% of them and focus on the ones you like.

And half the time everyone likes the same 10%.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2010)

In terms of encounters, I've got to admit that Chaos Rings (that's the iPhone RPG made by Square Enix) has it down perfectly. You can simply turn encounters off whenever you like. Obviously, since you can only gain EXP and abilities by fighting, it isn't a good idea to leave it off permanently. But it's one hell of a useful tool when you're in the middle of a puzzle or just trying to get to a treasure chest that's off the normal path.


----------



## Patchouli (May 7, 2010)

I like having tons of characters to choose from, but if a game does have 20+ characters, then they better all be fairly balanced so not everyone chooses the same 3 people as their favorites. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> You're looking for a Persona game.  I've never played them but I typed in key-words and I'm pretty sure this is the game series that the game you're looking for is from.



*That's it! *

My long search is finally over, thank you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Shit, even I knew that one. You could've came here a long time ago.


----------



## Patchouli (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, even I knew that one. You could've came here a long time ago.



Rubbing salt in the wound


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2010)

There's a psp remake of persona 1 btw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I even got the ISO for that game.  And Persona II.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2010)

Was p2 ever released out of Japan though? I just played the JP version of it lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Sure it was. I got an english game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I even got the ISO for that game.  And Persona II.



i even have persona , persona 2 eternal punishment, persona 2 innocent sin (Japanese Only), persona 3 collector's edition, and persona 4 - and they are all real 

who cares about the characters you dont use, thats the point, you pick the ones that interest you, and as far as the bland character background, you get that even in games where you have like 7 characters - take ff7 in point, the only  two characters that are really in depth are cloud and sepihroth


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I have Personal 3: FES for reals. 

Exactly, who cares about them? There is a limit to the number of characters you need. Like I said, 90% of them are never used by anyone.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2010)

Suikoden chars are not all usable though, like half are shop owners or supports ones or something like that..and especially with suikoden 3 where you have 5 different 6-person parties for the main bulk of the game you do use most if not all of them.


----------



## Nightfall (May 7, 2010)

One thing I remember missing from Suikoden II, would have been the option to play the story from Jowys point of view. Although it wouldn't exactly make sense, since he isn't a star of destiny, but meh... He was an interesting character imo..

As for many characters, I like it.. Suikoden does it great, only thing I would have liked is a few more restrictions regarding what runes they can equip. Just to give each character a more distinct feel, although you do have a few of those mystical animals/whatever that take up two extra slots in the party... So it does offer variety for those who look for it. Although I often use guides to find the Stars..

Almost at the last chapter in Suikoden V now, I like it a lot more than I did halfway through. Except for some tedious backtracking during some story events..

But the consensus here is that Suikoden III is much better?


----------



## swedishpasta (May 7, 2010)

Need some great RPG's for my 360, any suggestions?

(played:
eternal sonata
tales of vesperia
the last remnant
blue dragon
phantasy star)


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2010)

For Jrpg's i would suggest:
Phantasy Star Universe
Lost Odyssey
Magna Carta 2 (maybe)
Infinite Undiscovery (even Bigger Maybe)

For Wrpg's:
Mass Effect 1 & 2
Fallout 3
Oblivion


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2010)

@crazy, lawls, FES is the only one im missing, i plan to pick it up when they have a buy 2 get one free deal

- look suikoden lets me pick from a bunch of eye cany, and lets me make group from them , not even chrono cross had enough desirable females for me to make my party, but in suikoden there are alway a solid 10 or so females that you can use as playable characters, so hurrah for suikoden , i dont see the complaint though, if you are not going to use them , so what, if only one person who buys the game wants to use them it was worth it, because its not like adding those few extra characters took away from something else

@Gnome, i love phantasy star, fav xbox game, so i would second that; and i also second lost odyssey, that game really puts crap like ff13 to shame
- one other thing , how is darksiders, im assuming thats what your sig is, i rented it but didnt get a chance to play it yet, im thinking of just buying it later when the price drops


----------



## swedishpasta (May 7, 2010)

Ah okey, played phantasy star and i will look the rest up! thanks


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Gnome, i love phantasy star, fav xbox game, so i would second that; and i also second lost odyssey, that game really puts crap like ff13 to shame
> - one other thing , how is darksiders, im assuming thats what your sig is, i rented it but didnt get a chance to play it yet, im thinking of just buying it later when the price drops



I liked Darksiders, a lot of people compare it to God of War but i would say it's more like Zelda just with a deeper story, more mature and better action.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2010)

my only gripe is that Death is a better character, he should get his own game, plus i dont like how war has a human like face, he should have some cool masked face, or a hazy disambigous face, or something more monstrous


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> my only gripe is that Death is a better character, he should get his own game, plus i dont like how war has a human like face, he should have some cool masked face, or a hazy disambigous face, or something more monstrous



I don't know how to answer this without spoilers


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2010)

i know that technically at the end all four appear as falling meteors or something but do you actually see them


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm, no. There is going to be a sequel though where you will get to play them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2010)

If they try to make death like war and not a badass skeleton character, that will suck though

i hope they eventually release an english version of Phantasy Star portable 2, which i guess would be the fourth game in the phantasy star series, i want to see something positive between MC and elf chick


----------



## Gnome (May 9, 2010)

This is what all 4 horseman look like (Death on the bottom), the concept artist pretty much runs the show so i doubt they would change his design later.


As far as phantasy star goes, i no longer have a psp because i sold it not long after it was released, so i can't play phantasy star portable. Not quite sure if i should regret having sold it though.


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2010)

One of my favourite RPG's remains to this day Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean. It's definitely the best gamecube game nobody played.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2010)

@Gnome
- hmmm , thats cool, death looks like a skeleton meets sephiroth, cool enough; but who the hell is that at the top, i hope they werent trying to be PC by making one of the four horsemen, lets say that again four hourse MEN, into a women, that kind of crap doesnt fly with me ; i dont have a big problem changing ethnicity and race for a character, but making a guy character a women is ultimate fail

- regarding portable, the first one is a direct sequel to ambition of the illumintas, and portable 2 is a direct sequel to that , so arguably some question should be answered in those two

^ would you recommend playing origins first, or lost wings first, thats why i dont like prequels because which one do you play first


----------



## Purgatory (May 9, 2010)

Anyone happen to have the Arc the Lad series? (Not the failure PS2 series, the epic PS one)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2010)

i have the epic and the failure, although the first ps2 one is not actually that badly thought of, its the second one most people dont like


----------



## Purgatory (May 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i have the epic and the failure, although the first ps2 one is not actually that badly thought of, its the second one most people dont like



I dunno, personally I just don't see Arc The Lad in 3D (besdies the PS graphics)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2010)

i havent actually played them yet though, i just have too many games on back log, but i will say this, i remember the anime, and i remember it was not very good, hell i dont arc is even the main character, why is it called arc the lad, and they make elk, who is the lamest character of all time despite having pyrokineses, the main character


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I tried Arc the Lad and couldn't get past the battle system. Maybe I was burnt out, I don't know, but it seemed slow and clunky as all get out.


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ would you recommend playing origins first, or lost wings first, thats why i dont like prequels because which one do you play first



I didn't play Origins because those motherfuckers at Namco didn't release it in Europe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 15, 2010)

^really? that was a surprise cause the game was a sequel/prequel to a fairly well received game on a system that wasnt quite as plentiful in the game department like its contemporary the ps2; then again Europe gets screwed sometimes, but then again you guys gets some awesome limited edition releases that we dont get, and Japan says fuck you to both groups, and gets everything


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2010)

Europe gets screwed more than the USA. You guys get earlier releases most of the time, because of some fucktards who don't speak english here, and you get more games too.

I mean, ffs, Chrono Trigger's first release here was the DS version. Thank god for snes emulators.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 15, 2010)

True but you guys get some awesome collectors sets, honestly i would get a few anytime I go home to the czech rep but they are expensive as hell

yea it kind of hurts Europe, when as a collective there are over 15 languages or so, but i figure most game released in Europe probably are mainly English anyway arent they

wait so did you guys even get chrono cross ?


----------



## Purgatory (May 15, 2010)

Man you guys dissapoint me 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i havent actually played them yet though, i just have too many games on back log, but i will say this, i remember the anime, and i remember it was not very good, hell i dont arc is even the main character, why is it called arc the lad, and they make elk, who is the lamest character of all time despite having pyrokineses, the main character



Don't base the game on what the anime has though. Usually japanese anime from their game counterparts are very unheard of and underrated, barely seen by the public. Just because Elk was lame in the anime doesn't mean he's lame in the game. I mean, he might have his cheesy moments (the very beginning for example) but it's a pretty good series.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I tried Arc the Lad and couldn't get past the battle system. Maybe I was burnt out, I don't know, but it seemed slow and clunky as all get out.



But how? Maybe it's been soemtime since I played it, but it was decent. It wasn't GREAT but it was good. Were you playing it for just the gameplay though? I thought the story was interesting


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> True but you guys get some awesome collectors sets, honestly i would get a few anytime I go home to the czech rep but they are expensive as hell
> 
> yea it kind of hurts Europe, when as a collective there are over 15 languages or so, but i figure most game released in Europe probably are mainly English anyway arent they
> 
> wait so did you guys even get chrono cross ?



Yes the games are english but they are also localized leading to later release dates, also on the english versions. 

And I dunno, don't care, 'cause I don't have a psone or two or whatever it was released on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2010)

I will have to agree with you purgatory on the point, if a game is based on a pre existing anime it can vary from terrible, but many can be very good; but on the flip side if an anime is based on a game, usually the game/ game series is good, but the anime is average (Arc the Lad, Wild Arms)

Well as Cross is better than trigger, and you are upset over the late release of Trigger, I figured you would at least care a little about Cross, but hey thats just the name of the game

on a totally unrelated note a copy of Demons Souls deluxe edition is within my grasp


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> But how? Maybe it's been soemtime since I played it, but it was decent. It wasn't GREAT but it was good. Were you playing it for just the gameplay though? I thought the story was interesting


 I never play a game for the story. If the story is good, so be it, but I always play for fun. If the game isn't fun, I will not play, even if it's fuckin' Shakespeare.

Also, I loved Chrono Trigger and only kinda like Chrono Cross. I didn't even bother getting different endings or replaying Cross at all. I just gave up after beating it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2010)

^ i played both only once, but between the 2 id probably play through Cross again, actually i felt trigger was a major let down because the game is so ungodly hyped, and much ff7 i think that hype allows the two to grace the top of the list of most overrated rpgs, if not games of all time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Fortunately for me, I played Chrono Trigger on release day.  No hype for me, just enjoyed the pure, unadulterated, unfiltered, unhyped fuckawesome game of all games. 

That's really the only way to play games. Get in before the hype so you don't psych yourself out. I think that may be part of why some people love FFVII and some people hate it. The people who loved it played it nearer release, or weren't exposed to as much hype. Or were just discerning.


----------



## Purgatory (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never play a game for the story. If the story is good, so be it, but I always play for fun. If the game isn't fun, I will not play, even if it's fuckin' Shakespeare.
> 
> Also, I loved Chrono Trigger and only kinda like Chrono Cross. I didn't even bother getting different endings or replaying Cross at all. I just gave up after beating it.



I didn't even get far in the game. I thought it'd be good but once I saw the battle system I was like "Ok, I'm done".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

From what I heard it was supposed to be good, too. I was pretty disappointed. I don't remember what all was wrong with the battle system, but I recall it being very, very slow or clunky or just plain bad or all three.


----------



## Purgatory (May 18, 2010)

What kind of a prequel/sequel is it supposed to be? I just saw some of the future places spoilers n such. I don't get any fucking bit of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Oh, were you talking about Chrono Cross? I thought we were still on Arc the Lad or whatever. 

The battle system in Cross is decent, I was confusing though if I remember correctly. 

I honestly don't remember much of the story. Some jerk-off kid in some jerk-off village does something and as to go save the day during a war or something. Generic stuff. And there is an alien recruitable.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2010)

Let me just state for the record I like both Trigger and FF7 and they are both at least 9 out of 10s, but I just rate cross and other games higher. Im not one of those people who thinks you can never rate something 10, because nothing can be perfect.

To tell you the truth I do not remeber the entire story, but essentially while trigger is going between different times, Cross is going between different dimesions. I dont remeber the cause but basically an alternate dimesion is created headed by a group of 7 or so dragons. In that world you play as serge and you meet a girl named , I wanna say kid, who is the girl that the inventor chick is holding in the end of Trigger, I want to say she is supposed to be the daughter of Chrono?, was that his name, and the blonde chick from the first game. Well basically they all die, not to long after Trigger ends. Lots of stuff happens, turns out the Kid and the Harly (one of the main protagonist) are kinda the same person?, Serge and crew restore the dimensions (like you restore the timeline in Trigger) , and if you get the good ending a photo shown after the credits implies that Kid and Serge get married. 
- those are give or take the main points, though I cannot quite remember the main motivation of the bad guys, i think maybe the enemy from the first Trigger actually survives

imo the only real drawback of Cross, is at one point you switch to lynx, which is a hassle, and well you find out the entire Chrono Trigger cast was killed


note: im piecing this together from memory and I played it at least 4 or so years ago


----------



## The World (May 18, 2010)

Cross had one crazy plot compared to Trigger.

Which was actually a good thing. 

I liked the humor in Trigger better though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

You got most of the facts correct. From what the game has told us, none of the main cast of CT had children. Lucca is the only one you can consider to have any children since she raised orphans, Kid being one of them. The different dimensions was caused due to Kid going back in time to save Serge's life from the panther attack when he was a kid. 

But almost all of the game's events were set in motion due to an unresolved plotline from CT, that being the whereabouts of Schala. Cross is pretty much the resolution to that since you don't even get the real ending unless you successfully save her. Along with that, Kid is a "clone" of Schala. I can't remember the exact details but that's the jist of that.

Cross was a real mindfuck though. They tried to incorporate CT and the side story Radical Dreamers and ended up with some nonsense. Enjoyable nonsense. I have to admit though that I never took advantage of New Game+ with Cross whereas with Trigger I got every ending, killed Lavos at the start with Crono only and beat Lavos when he was scripted to kill Crono at the Undersea Palace.


----------



## Purgatory (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, were you talking about Chrono Cross? I thought we were still on Arc the Lad or whatever.
> 
> The battle system in Cross is decent, I was confusing though if I remember correctly.
> 
> I honestly don't remember much of the story. Some jerk-off kid in some jerk-off village does something and as to go save the day during a war or something. Generic stuff. And there is an alien recruitable.



I liked AtL's battle system. Turn based goodness 

All that interested me was that Glenn guy that reminded me of Frog. I think those two are related..besides that, the game sucks.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Glenn was wholly unrelated to Frog though interestingly enough, he was one of the few characters that was able to do a combo attack with another character, Serge being one of them and X-Strike was the attack.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2010)

Well I knew Kid/Harly was related to a character from the first game. But essentially that part of Cross really killed Trigger for me, besides the hype of course. I cant like a game when I know everyone gets killed shortly after. 

Thats also one of the reason I never got to far in Galerians, or the sequel, probably one of the saddest games IMO in terms of story. Although a great game, but also one of the most difficult games of all time imo. 

Well as far as Cross being to convoluted, Trigger was too generic storywise. The ideas it uses have been around in Sci Fiction books for a long time, and the I felt the story was really flat and no better then a middle tier FF game. But oh well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

None of that stuff sounds familiar. 

Maybe I should play it again or something. But last time I tried to play it on an emulator it was shitty-looking and glitchy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2010)

Well I just finished Assassin's Creed II, now to go back and try to muscle my way through ff13, though for the life of me, every person I have asked has never made it past 10-15 hours through it. I was in a game store the other day and a dude was trading it in, and I asked "So you beat it?" and he was like "Didnt make it past 10 hours"

- I also have Disgaea I on tap, plus I think I might finally break down and buy some MS points so I can finish Lost Odyssey DLC, and maybe get the Magna Carta 2 dlc as well


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 19, 2010)

I have 100+ hrs logged with FFXIII. Though, 20 of those hours was me leaving the game running without pausing. I didn't mind the tunnel-vision the game had since every other FF is the same more or less. Wasn't the greatest but it was enjoyable to me.

And I was digging through old games and came upon a RPG I never got around to playing - Okage: Shadow King. Anyone play it?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

I played some of it at a friends house a long time ago, I remember loving the artstyle.

It's kind of like the Mother series' better cousin.


----------



## Gino (May 20, 2010)

I haven't even touched FXIII  still playing Starocean4


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2010)

I havent played Okage, but a good friend of mine played it, its literally the only rpg he ever played and he loved; i picked it up because it really reminds me of nightmare before christmas, sadly its probably one of those games I wont be playing in this world. However, thinking about it, Blue Dragon suspiciously looks like a knock off, because i believe in Okage, at least the main character if not the others, have shadows that are sentient beings that they use.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

I played about 32 hours of FFXIII and was at the ending, I think (in Eden storming the main buildng for anyone who has beat it?). Then I quit. Just got bored with it.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

I'm 14 hours in and haven't played in 2 days. I should get back to it. Before that I played 20 minutes and stopped playing for a month.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2010)

Just got Nier today for a very good price, and an earthbound strategy guide 

my real problem with ff13 is that at the beginning you are switching between like 3 sets of groups every five seconds, plus i dont like the enemey design, this ff game has the least variation in enemy design, plus none of the characters are really standout, some are okay


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2010)

Sunk like 60 hours into XIII. Grinded my party up, then got bored.


----------



## Botzu (May 20, 2010)

Out of these games which one should i buy:
digital devil saga
SMGT Nocturne
Growlanser generations
Wild Arms 4
Grimm Grimoire


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2010)

depends on how much and what edition you can get them for, but if you are strictly speaking of gameplay, Id imagine most people would say nocturne, although i personally would say growlanser.

Btw i heard the saddest rpg news today, apparently some guy was trying to sell a WoW account for 200 dollars. Do people do this, do people buy this? Instead of a fucking worthless Wow account, I could Panzer Dragoon Saga mint, and probably another solid PS1 rpg title.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

200 dollars is cheap for a WoW account, depending how much work they put into it. The game cost 180 dollars a year just to play. i've seen people who wanted to hire people for $15 an hour to help them in Arena on the game.

Heck my WoW account is probably worth just as much if not more than that (don't play anymore)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Out of these games which one should i buy:
> digital devil saga
> SMGT Nocturne
> Growlanser generations
> ...



SMT: Nocturne

Digital Devil Saga is unfinished if you don't play the sequel and the others aren't as good as Nocturne.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2010)

a WoW account is worth nothing, its just data that someone else wasted there time on, hell you still then have to pay the monthly fee, honestly if someone i knew either bought or sold something like this , I would shank him in the throat 

I mean its ridiculous, first of all in the longterm whats gonna happen when Blizzard pulls the servers, guess what you paid 200 plus for nothing, if i buy Panzer dragoon saga , in the longterm it will probably be worth significantly more than what i paid with an upward trend in value

IMO, they should ban that game, too many people waste their lives with that kind of crap, one of my roommates averaged something like 20 hours a day 5 days a week for an entire year, its not even that good of a game

Hell if we are gonna let people do this, might as well make suicide legal. Its far more humane.

edit: can some tell me exactly what i should level weapon and level wise in ff13, im 7 hours in , i havent leveled any weapon for free of missing the item of achievement, and the whole crystatium what the fuck is a stage and what is a level, why am i stage 3 but level 1, how exactly  do you grind? do enemies respawn, i havent seen this yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Out of these games which one should i buy:
> digital devil saga
> SMGT Nocturne
> Growlanser generations
> ...



Nocturne or Growlanser.

Nocturne is hard as hell though, if you want a version that is a little less difficult, grab Digital Devil Saga, which I think has a better story.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2010)

the good thing about nocturne as opposed to dds is that it is a standalone as far as i know; good thing about growlanser 2 games plus it has some of the most stunning artwork i have seen, well character design i mean

although truth be told you cant really go wrong with any of those


----------



## Saiko (May 21, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *a WoW account is worth nothing*, its just data that someone else wasted there time on, hell you still then have to pay the monthly fee, honestly if someone i knew either bought or sold something like this , I would shank him in the throat
> 
> I mean its ridiculous, first of all in the longterm whats gonna happen when Blizzard pulls the servers, guess what you paid 200 plus for nothing, if i buy Panzer dragoon saga , in the longterm it will probably be worth significantly more than what i paid with an upward trend in value
> 
> ...



There was once a Account that went for 10.000 Euro or Dollar away on Ebay.

I wouldnt say that its "nothing" worth..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

Still, buying a maxed out WoW account, what is there to do after that? Doesn't that take away the whole point of the experience a MMORPG is trying to give you in the first place?

I guess there is pvp, but that probably gets old fast because of how shallow it is.



			
				CrazymoronX said:
			
		

> That's really the only way to play games. Get in before the hype so you don't psych yourself out. I think that may be part of why some people love FFVII and some people hate it. The people who loved it played it nearer release, or weren't exposed to as much hype. Or were just discerning.


Yeah, it was like that.

I had played Mystic Quest and FFVI beforehand as well.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Wild Arms 4


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2010)

Saiko said:


> There was once a Account that went for 10.000 Euro or Dollar away on Ebay.
> 
> I wouldnt say that its "nothing" worth..



Im sorry theres no way i will believe that unless you show me a link, you can get the single most valuable game in existence/ or thats roughly the value of the single most valuable game in existence Gold Nes competition cart - that item has value, its rare, desirable, can be resold; who is going waste 10,000 dollars lets say the low end, 10,000 euros is beyond sanity , to play around with a bunch of zombies as lvl max character with x amount of gold in my pouch; its just makes no sense; 
i honestly would rather burn 10,000 dollars in a fire place then spend it on something like that, its tantamount to the same thing anyway

and technically in the long run, it is worth nothing, like I said before once the servers go down, which will happen eventually, its worth nothing literally, nobody would buy it anymore, the resale value is zero

sigh this day i have lost the little faith i had in humanity


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

I just looked up WoW accounts on Ebay, the most expensive one atm is going for $500 starting bid and $1k buyout. And about an account not being worth anything, that may be true to you but as long as there are people out there willing to pay for it then it has worth...sadly.

I actually have a friend who still plays avidly and has payed people $100 multiple times to level a character for him and then spends another $50 dollars on server and faction changes on top of it, needless to say he's retarded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, buying an account on WoW that has already completed everything makes no sense.

Actually, paying money for WoW in any capacity makes no sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

Playing Xenosaga I again, it reaffirms my believe that Episode II was superior in everyway.

One single battle theme, throughout the entire game, subpar graphics, way less dialogue matching the lips, the Mecha designs suck ass compared to II and III or in general, original Albedo and his antics are still great though. The difficulty of getting items is a pain as well to keep up with the enemies, and the battle system is better in II. This game just feels, empty.

Shion is also hotter from episode II onward.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> depends on how much and what edition you can get them for, but if you are strictly speaking of gameplay, Id imagine most people would say nocturne, although i personally would say growlanser.
> 
> Btw i heard the saddest rpg news today, apparently some guy was trying to sell a WoW account for 200 dollars. Do people do this, do people buy this? Instead of a fucking worthless Wow account, I could Panzer Dragoon Saga mint, and probably another solid PS1 rpg title.



People sink years of their life into this game, I wouldn't say that's worthless. And 200 dollars is pretty cheap for a MMORPG account these days. Expensive ones are usually 1000buck and up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

I'll sell you my actual life for 20,000 bucks.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll sell you my actual life for 20,000 bucks.



what level are you? i may consider it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

I've put 175200 hours into my life if you want it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> what level are you? i may consider it.


 My experience level is at least 28 since I'm 28 years old.

However, combined with intense physical training, studying MMA on television (as well as kung fu and ninja stuff from Mortal Kombat), I'm easily level 60.


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2010)

Man I just got a bunch of stuff. Rondo of Swords, Front Mission, Summon Night; Twin Age, DQM & DQIV, Tales of Tempest/Hearts/Innocence, From the Abyss, Mystery Dungeon and I just got the new Blue Dragon. So many games so little time.

Luckily summer break just started


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> And I was digging through old games and came upon a RPG I never got around to playing - Okage: Shadow King. Anyone play it?


I loved it actually


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

delirium said:


> Man I just got a bunch of stuff. Rondo of Swords, Front Mission, Summon Night; Twin Age, DQM & DQIV, Tales of Tempest/Hearts/Innocence, From the Abyss, Mystery Dungeon and I just got the new Blue Dragon. So many games so little time.
> 
> Luckily summer break just started


 

What are you, rich?!?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2010)

look, im just saying thats retarded, im not gonna knock gnome on playing, thats cool and all, i played diablo 2 after all for maybe 40 hours when it came out, im just saying WoW is a life waster

that being said i got my second copy of Fire Emblem Radiant dawn Wii today, they had a blockbuster sale buy one , get second half off, so i got that and Spirit Tracks for the DS

and hopefully ill be picking up my deluxe copy of demons souls tomorrow

btw whats the news on tales of grace, are we getting anykind of release , id tried looking it up on ebay as an import and no results came up

btw has anyone here ever come across a copy of War of Genesis, God I want this game so much, but its like the only way to get it is to go to Korea or something


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

WoW is a life waster, no offense to those who still play.

And Fire Emblem Wii is a good game  , but why do you need a second copy?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

All games are life wasters.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

A life well wasted 

brought to you by


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> WoW is a life waster, no offense to those who still play.
> 
> And Fire Emblem Wii is a good game  , but why do you need a second copy?



it was ten bucks, in fantastic condition, so I can either sell or give it away as a gift later on, besides most collectors end up having multiple copies of several games, you know it just happens 

also the universe will cease to exist if i dont, one of those nervous tic things


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2010)

Holy crap! I was just asking about this a couple of weeks ago, and got nothing then I go to gamespot and see this.



Phantasy Star Portable 2 is indeed coming to both Europe and the US. Hells yea.


----------



## Botzu (May 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Holy crap! I was just asking about this a couple of weeks ago, and got nothing then I go to gamespot and see this.
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasy Star Portable 2 is indeed coming to both Europe and the US. Hells yea.


Thats good the first one was great.  love it compared to the ps2 version because it doesnt take years to get all the items and level up.

About graces, I haven't heard anything about tales of graces coming to america yet. Its too bad considering its really a good for the amount I have played it. 

Also I think I will just splurge and buy all the games I mentioned earlier. Fun times since I got a $75 amazon giftcard i been meaning to use.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2010)

^im still trying to get ambition of the illumination or whatever its called

I played PSU on the xbox, but i aint paying for dlc, and then paying a monthly fee, and then from what i hear itll take you at least a few months to get all the achievements because for the last one you have to level into the 90s, so im trying to get the ps2 verison of it, but i dont feel like paying 15 for it, although i imagine i will probably buy it soon, but its also kind of rare in game stores , i ve seen it only once at gamestop

can you afford all of those with that little, even if you get the cheapest copies
nocturne single disc reprint - 27 plus shipping (31)
dds without the deluxe box- 26 plus shipping (30)
growlanser non deluxe version - 15 shipping (19)
grim - 12 plus shipping (16)
i forgot the last one, wild arms 4? (17 shipped?)

unless you are gonna reach into your pocket after the gc , then its not gonna cost you that much


----------



## Botzu (May 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^im still trying to get ambition of the illumination or whatever its called
> 
> I played PSU on the xbox, but i aint paying for dlc, and then paying a monthly fee, and then from what i hear itll take you at least a few months to get all the achievements because for the last one you have to level into the 90s, so im trying to get the ps2 verison of it, but i dont feel like paying 15 for it, although i imagine i will probably buy it soon, but its also kind of rare in game stores , i ve seen it only once at gamestop


The series is fun but I cant stand how long it took me to level up. I got to like level 115 on one of my characters in phantasy star online and that was like weeks of playing it. Then I lost it when im save game got corrupted .


> can you afford all of those with that little, even if you get the cheapest copies
> nocturne single disc reprint - 27 plus shipping (31)
> dds without the deluxe box- 26 plus shipping (30)
> growlanser non deluxe version - 15 shipping (19)
> ...


I am not too worried about paying for it. Somehow I my pockets are deep right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2010)

thats cool, seems we all had deep pockets this day, as got my demons souls deluxe edition, not  to mention the artbook ost that i won off of ebay came today as well, all in all i was glad only having to spend around 75 bucks or so on the set

does anyone know what chapter in ff 13, when they bring the group together and stop splitting you up, thats just getting on my nerves

and honestly I just want to see the Ethan W. x Elf girl pairing finally happen in PSU, i gotta admit that whole turn of events was one of the bigger surprises i have seen in a game in a while 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the whole killing off the twin sister, i was like wtf , i figured she would be a rival to the sister, but ultimately ethan would go with Karen was her name?, and then wrong,


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 23, 2010)

End of Chapter 9, you get your whole group together and you can change party members (not leader). Chapter 10 & on you can change party leader. You're also able to train your characters in roles other than their primary as well in Ch. 10.

Started off a bit of Okage: Shadow King (kinda redundant, don't ya think? ) and it's enjoyable so far. The humour in it is fresh as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2010)

No gaming for me today, combo of having to play FF13 and going to see Robin Hood in theatres and Alice in Wonderland on Blu Ray.

I swear the only other FF game i struggled on this much was FF 1, and by struggle I mean to play through not difficulty; I might drop this honestly and move onto Disgaea.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2010)

Do it, Disgaea is awesomesauce.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 23, 2010)

FF7 my fav! just got FF13


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2010)

yea i got 3 more days or so on the rental of ff 13, then ill start disgaea, ff 13 definitely is not worth its price, ill be waiting when i can pick it up for about ten bucks , in what id wager would be maybe a year at gamestop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

I've lost faith in price reductions for PS3 games. I have about 4 games I want to get when the price goes down and I've been waiting for forever.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Just wait 12 more years, then you can get them cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Man can dream.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

or it could turn out like the psx games and get more expensive.


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2010)

Five finger discount, CMX.


----------



## Nightfall (May 24, 2010)

I feel like trying a Tales game, any recommendations? Already tried Phantasia and Tales of Destiny.


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2010)

Vesperia or Symphonia.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Abyss is pretty cool to, not as good as Symphonia though, which I would consider the best I played.( Between Phantasia, Abyss, Symphonia, and Vesperia)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Five finger discount, CMX.


 Are you promoting theft, Boskov? :taichou



I only steal things from people I trust.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I feel like trying a Tales game, any recommendations? Already tried Phantasia and Tales of Destiny.



Tales of the Abyss is my favorite but I haven't played Vesperia... if you want to appreciate Tales of Legendia I suggest you play ToL BEFORE you play ToS, TotA, or ToV.

So I'd say that you should try Tales of Legendia... then Symphonia, then Abyss, then Vesperia.


----------



## Botzu (May 24, 2010)

imo from what I have played of the tales genre
Abyss > Symphonia > Vesperia > Phantasia > Tales of Eternia > Destiny > Tales of Graces(only 6 hours in though atm)  > Symphonia 2 > Tales of the world > Legendia(only 3 hours in)

 I also saw that tales of hearts has a patch now(although very basic) and tales of innocence has an expected release for a full patch in june. So those are ones to look to play too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Abyss and Symphonia aren't that great. Phantasia and the two Destiny games were more fun. :taichou


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2010)

Symphoina i think is the best

regarding the price drop, what games where you looking at?
Valkyria Chronicles is now around 17.99
Disgaea 3 was avaliable in the sale a few weeks ago for that price

besides this is more about ff13 being an ff game than anything, lets see here ff12 collectors edition came out a few years ago , now it can be had for practically for free, 
ff x , x2 are bargin bin titles ; on top that ff 13 just had a regular multi platform release, hell right now you can already get for 30 bucks new in some places and it came out a few months ago

WKC on the other hand might take a while to price drop


----------



## Purgatory (May 24, 2010)

I'd have to say Abyss is better than Symphonia, Abyss still needs a sequel (for the PS3, not the fucking PSP either).

Phantasia is fucking epic though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 24, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I'd have to say Abyss is better than Symphonia, Abyss still needs a sequel (for the PS3, not the fucking PSP either).



Considering the horrific fail that was ToS2, I'm a bit apprehensive at the thought of a sequel to TotA. 

A prequel might be interesting, though.

I'd always thought that they should have made a prequel to ToS instead of a sequel... or they should have at least made Yuan playable in ToS2... sigh...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2010)

Prequels are always epic fail, what the hell is the point of making a game where the outcome is known; i mean what would they really do in a ToS prequel - you know what happens

i think its a slightly worse idea in movies but even in games i detest prequels, unless there is so much time between games its a prequel in name only


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 25, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Prequels are always epic fail, what the hell is the point of making a game where the outcome is known; i mean what would they really do in a ToS prequel - you know what happens



Isn't Crisis Core supposed to be good? I've never played it, but...
Anyway, I think that's a poor attitude to take.  Tolkien's greatest work was not the renowned trilogy, but The Silmarillion, which was essentially a prequel.



> i think its a slightly worse idea in movies but even in games i detest prequels, unless there is so much time between games its a prequel in name only



Again, Crisis Core.

It depends entirely upon the quality of the piece.  It is more difficult to make a prequel/sequel to something that was supposed to stand alone and have it be good than simply make something from scratch because you have to deal with continuity, the expectations of fans, etc... and with characters already developed and all of the original major conflicts resolved, sequels/prequels can feel very contrived.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2010)

Wrong I would say the only piece of work Tolkien did that is even readable, let alone good is the hobbit. That is nice reasonable length fantasy novel. Plus he doesnt write it in that put me to sleep style of LotRs. 

I haven't played crisis core, so I cant comment. 

But back to prequels I still dont like them in general, doesnt necessarily mean I dislike all games that are prequels solely on that fact.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 25, 2010)

'Wrong?' To each their own, I suppose.  You do realize that Tolkien wrote The Hobbit for his little kiddies, right?  I am surprised that someone would say such a thing about LotR in the gaming section considering just how deeply Tolkien's trilogy influenced the gaming industry through the rpg it inspired- Dungeons and Dragons.


Regardless, I get what you're saying.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2010)

Such a negative stance to take on prequels regardless. Sure you may know the ultimate outcome but a prequel is basically something to fill in story gaps and bring to light certain motivations of characters and plot. Hell, Star Ocean IV is a prequel though it does take place hundreds of years before the first game. The Kingdom Hearts series has at least 2 prequels for it already which apparently are really good though I won't comment since they didn't really catch my interest.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2010)

Hmmm didnt know, makes sense as I read it over ten years ago though, but I hardly see how its target audience takes away anything from it. Last time I checked almost as many adults as kids read the Harry Potter series. Let me get back to ya when i read my copy of Ulysses and Dead Souls

one other thing, i dont like dungeons and dragons, nor do i like wrpgs as much as i like erpgs, the former of which is signficantly more influenced by said game

@Ammy, first of all then its not really prequel, its like i stated earlier a prequel in name only, I love tales of phantasia , and it takes place a few thousand years before Symphonia technically making it a prequel - apparently a new version of phantasia is coming out along with a sequel in 2010

look i dont like prequels because they are lazy, the story is already told, so the developer just has to flesh it out a little and they have game , instead of coming up with a new story, the more standalone the games however, the better the chances the prequel is though, case in point star ocean or phantasia, these games are not quite ff connectivity but they are loose enough that the plot to each other are not that relevant 

then again, like i said , there are exception to every rule, and if i play the prequel before anything else, well then it is no longer a prequel

- and id say the majority of people share my view though probably not to the same extent, but i do think the majority view is that a sequel is preferred to a prequel


----------



## Botzu (May 25, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I'd have to say Abyss is better than Symphonia, Abyss still needs a sequel (for the PS3, not the fucking PSP either).
> 
> Phantasia is fucking epic though.



phantasia is amazing I agree. Especially the ps1 remake with voice and those chat boxes, Its pure greatness.

Also not all prequels are bad. I think lufia 2 is a prequel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Lufia 2 is a prequel and the best of the series. 


I think I'll wait until the price goes down on Darksiders, then get that. It's 39.99 right now, but that's still too much.


----------



## Draffut (May 25, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles was excellent.  I actually went and bought it a few months after beating my friends copy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

I played the demo and hated it so bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Prequels are always epic fail, what the hell is the point of making a game where the outcome is known; i mean what would they really do in a ToS prequel - you know what happens



Metal Gear Solid 3, Devil May Cry 3, Crisis Core, Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep, and The Lord of Elemental all disagree with you.


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2010)

I just finished Persona 4... Nice game, I really liked the battle system and the diversity in dungeons. Atmosphere was good overall, still I'm not sure how I feel about the storyline, the plot feels essentially unsatisfying at the conclusion of the game:\ 
I was spoiled about the main villain of the game, due to a sig here on nf in a totally unrelated thread...<_<

Still besides that, the environment overall feels a bit too restrictive. Sure you can go around the town all the time, but pretty much every area feels linear as most classrooms are off limits...the entire game-_-
I mean if they're going to put me in the same town for the entire game, at least make things more detailed....:\

The time system is good, but it needs to be better implemented with the flow of the story. I would go so far to say that Persona 2 Innocent Sin has more interesting game mechanics, and much more freedom when playing the story at your own pace. Although Persona IV does improve on a number of other things, most notably the dungeons.

Shadow Yukiko was annoying
And I had some trouble with another one as well, but they aren't that difficult later on. Some of them still take a lot of time though....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Metal Gear Solid 3, Devil May Cry 3, Crisis Core, Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep, and The Lord of Elemental all disagree with you.



i dont hate but dislike MGS 3, none of the ones following the original have ever been in its league, the villians and character in the original like Cyborg Ninja were so great, they have tried to use cheap copies in later games but it was never quite the same

DMC 3 is alright

havent played CC or KH yet, and ive never even heard of the lord of elemental which does not say much about that game

but do you realize how many prequels exist, of course you can name a handful of prequels that are not bad, but how many of them (except apparently lufia 2 which i have never played ) are considered the best in the series 

but enough about prequels, bah


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

> Prequels are always epic fail






> but do you realize how many prequels exist


Not very many. 



There are plenty other good ones like Shadow of the Colossus, Suikoden V, and Valkyrie Profile 2.



> of course you can name a handful of prequels that are not bad, but how many of them (except apparently lufia 2 which i have never played ) are considered the best in the series


I would consider Devil May Cry 3 to be the best in the series, but being a great game is good enough not to be epic fail.



> but enough about prequels, bah


Ok.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2010)

Im sure about 2 things that list does not include all prequels ever made, and less than a third of those games are any good. And games like shadow of colossus are those "in name only" that I made an exception for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

I wish there was a FFVI prequel.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

Of when Cefka was having his way with Tina's body? Interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

No, more like the Great Magi war. Shit would be epic as hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2010)

I know, I was joking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

So you were suggestig some kind of kinky porn game where the Mad Clown puts his little joker staff up her magical wigwam? I like here that idea is going. 


In typical JRPG style you'd probably be some random-ass hero that is highly gifted with magic. I think it'd be better, story-wise, if you were part of the "bad guy" team at first (that way you get to fight a bunch of badass Esper bosses), then you switch sides or something and become a hero before meeting a tragic fate and sealed in time with the rest of the Espers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2010)

id like for the ff4 sequel to make it to a console in disc form, and not just crappy wiiware

also picked up final fantasy tactics, final fantasy anthologies, pokemon blue, fatal frame II, and ico guide today


----------



## Draffut (May 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played the demo and hated it so bad.



It's ok, we can't all have good taste.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

Touche, Cardboard guy, touche.

I might try it again, I don't know. That is the one where it's a mix between a wannabe shooter, a wannage SRPG, and a wannabe ATB hybrid, right?


----------



## S O R A (May 27, 2010)

i have a question.. is kingdom hearts birth by sleep now in usa version ...or japanese version ? ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2010)

^its coming out but not out yet

new final fantasy on ds 




ds remake of Lufia 2 also coming, will make some of you happy


----------



## Awesome (May 28, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i dont hate but dislike MGS 3, none of the ones following the original have ever been in its league, the villians and character in the original like Cyborg Ninja were so great, they have tried to use cheap copies in later games but it was never quite the same
> 
> DMC 3 is alright
> 
> ...



Prequels sometimes suck, but a lot or fantastic. Kingdom Hearts BBS is the best in the series, and I thought MGS4 was too. CC obviously wasn't as good as the original though.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Why the hell does Europe get FF9 on PSN first? US finally got screwed with this release considering FF7, 8 and I believe tactics came out in US first.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 28, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3 and Devil May Cry 3 are fantastic prequels.

DMC3 is the best game in the entire series.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Friend of mine showed me a couple trailers of Record of Agarest War. Reminds me of Disgaea but apparently the game has a dating sim in it too... Anyone play it? 

More likely, I'll wait till the price drops on it as I still have a backlog of shit too finish.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2010)

Just finished Suikoden III all the way. It was a great game all the way to the end, sure, it did nearly nothing new other than the way it showed what it did, but it was very skilled at it's task at the same time.

It took me a while to put in chronological context the ending drawing (the one with "Fin" on it) but when I did it made a lot of sense out of the relationship of Luc and Sarah.

Gotta love the games where you like the villains as much as the good guys .


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played the demo and hated it so bad.


The demo does absolutely no justice to the game, believe me. When I played the demo, I was really underwhelmed because I had really looked forward to the game but I still ended up getting it a few days after the release and it's probably the best jRPG of the current console generation. Absolutely brilliant game. Actually I think only Uncharted 2 is better as far as PS3 games are concerned.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2010)

@dreikoo, agree great game, disagree on the villains though, i didnt like them, actually the only villain i like was arguably the least likable in yuber

@ ammy, i played the demo which i got from teh japenses store on psn like a few years ago and was waiting for it to come out, ill def be getting the limited edition, but it looks like it was plentiful, so i will also wait for it drop 

i do need to go and get the ps2 version of sakura wars though


and not that anybody here cares, apparently the creator of the record of lodoss war manga/anime, worked on infinite undiscovery, creating the second greatest anime of all time behind tenchi, makes the game worth my  time now


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2010)

> @dreikoo, agree great game, disagree on the villains though, i didnt like them, actually the only villain i like was arguably the least likable in yuber


Yuber was a typical mehfest for me lol. No depth.

I like how they portrayed the relationship between Luc and the rest of them. Especially the last screen made it apparent that he was more like an older brother/father figure for Sarah as much as someone she eventually fell for. 


Luc was also a surprisingly immature take on the world-erasing type of villain, in a salvaged sorta way. If this was dragon quest he'd implode into smoke and purple in the end rather than spend his last moments with a loved one .


(oh and i love the lodoss manga too lol)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2010)

maybe, i just prefer my villains when they are psychotic and basically psychotic for no dam reason on top of it - its how Myers will always be better than Jason, because he just is evil , while Jason seemingly has a reason to his killing; the lack of explanation for motive just makes the character more interesting

but oh well, finally picked up spectral force 3 today, also got magna carta 2, marvel vs capcom 2 dreamcast, and re directors cut; ive been wanting to play sf 3 for a while because it just looks like a standard rpg, i dont have to deal with crap like ff 13s delightful battle system

-and yes RoLW for the win, they really need a sequel, have you played the rpg version of it released on dreamcast?


----------



## Gino (May 30, 2010)

Just got hexyz force for the psp loving it so far


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2010)

I did something i apparently should have done a long time ago. I started Disgaea! (yep, the first one) 

The story is basically exactly what i loved about Etna in Cross Edge so far...and the complexity of gameplay is just staggering which is why I'm feeling i'll be hooked to this.

The only thing that pisses me off is that most characters don't have their JP voices in battle...which makes me turn off the voices in every battle. The bad thing is that i forgot to turn them on again just before finishing a battle so the cut scene after it was silent...but that only happened once so far .

Did they do that to troll the fans or something? I wouldn't put it past such a funky game lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2010)

^im about to start the first one as well; im looking forward to trinity universe


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2010)

I burned away 7 straight hours into it so far. The story is just a treat. I'm glad I waited since i appreciate the anime-ness of it all much more than i would 7 years ago.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm hoping Trinity Universe doesn't disappoint


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2010)

Edit:
Oh wait, I saw stuff on Trinity Universe before.

Too bad it's not a SRPG.



Dreikoo said:


> I did something i apparently should have done a long time ago. I started Disgaea! (yep, the first one)
> 
> The story is basically exactly what i loved about Etna in Cross Edge so far...and the complexity of gameplay is just staggering which is why I'm feeling i'll be hooked to this.
> 
> ...



You never played Disgaea? I'm surprised.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2010)

It never was in my radar, i loved the characters from it on cross edge so i just had to check it out.

Damn, the item worlds have me hooked...i did this crazy thing just now in one of them, i blew up one geostone which led to this huge chain reaction that caused half my enemies and another 3 of them to blow up, the combo was like 900something and i got the maximum bonus for that stage...i was staring at the screen for like a minute in awe .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2010)

its funny back when i was doing my first year of undergrad, my friend bought 3 games and i said all of them looked stupid - they were KH, Xenosaga, and Disgaea

- well ive had to eat my words on the first 2, kingdom hearts is in my opinion a highly underrated game and yes i know that people think fairly well of it, but on the game concept and design alone its one of Squenix's best
- loved xenosaga, great characters, fun story, and i for one actually like the cut scenes

disgaea is the only one of the three i havent played


----------



## The World (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I've played KH and Xenosaga as well but have yet to play Disgaea. I guess I'm not a huge fan of SRPGs but I did like FFtactics somewhat.

I would like for Trinity Universe to pop my cherry into the Disgaeaverse or Nipponverse whatever it's called.


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

I haven't sat down to play an RPG in a while. The last I played was Tales of Vesperia, and I played through it like 4 times. Thoroughly enjoyed everything about it.

Then I learned of the Japanese PS3 version, and how better it was, and that stung.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> its funny back when i was doing my first year of undergrad, my friend bought 3 games and i said all of them looked stupid - they were KH, Xenosaga, and Disgaea
> 
> - well ive had to eat my words on the first 2, kingdom hearts is in my opinion a highly underrated game and yes i know that people think fairly well of it, but on the game concept and design alone its one of Squenix's best
> - loved xenosaga, great characters, fun story, and i for one actually like the cut scenes
> ...



Disgaea is the best out of the three of them really.


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2010)

I still have Disgaea DS just sitting there unplayed


----------



## MrCinos (May 31, 2010)

Suikoden III is my favorite suikoden, though villian-wise nothing comes close to Luca's greatness (from Suikoden II). The most enjoyable thing to me was Drama Theatre, I spend hours there  The best castle feature in the series.

Overall Suikoden is by far my favorite jrpg-series and I hope that Suikoden VI will be announced in a year or two, the universe is too good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2010)

^huzzah it seems the cold of Siberia hasnt frozen your brain, Suikoden is also my favorite JRPG

@seph , i suspect as much, i always though disgaea looks exteremly promising, though the one thing i am apprehensive about , is that laharl seems to be only the main character in one game, and then he takes a back seat, based on what i know i like him the best


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2010)

Currently into another disgaea session. I love the game more and more as I play .

The sheer hilarity that permeates it makes it a truly unique experience. Even the item descriptions are affected. You can't help but chuckle when you read something like "Ninja Sword: Non-ninjas can use it too" or "Longbow: It's not really that long." or my favorite so far "Bastard Sword: Nice guys can use it too!".


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @seph , i suspect as much, i always though disgaea looks exteremly promising, though the one thing i am apprehensive about , is that laharl seems to be only the main character in one game, and then he takes a back seat, based on what i know i like him the best



Each game has a different main character, Disgaea 2's has the worst characters and story of the three, makes up for it with good gameplay, but Adell is so awful.

You get to have the others later in the game from all Nippon Ichi games though, like Zetta from Makai Kingdom.

The one I consider the best out of all their SRPG games, is Phantom Brave, though that has a mostly serious plot compared to Disgaea and Makai Kingdom.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2010)

^ a friend of mine played both and he said phantom was meh, while he liked disgaea


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Makai Kingdom was the best. Everybody knows that. :taichou


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually think la pucelle looks kind of good, i might play that right after disgaea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

La Pucelle is the first, or one of the first "Disgaea"-ish games they made. It's good, but very rudimentary.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

It has a regular cliche anime/rpg storyline as well.

Still the old monk is the best.

"TASTE THE WEIGHT OF 50 YEARS!"



CrazyMoronX said:


> Makai Kingdom was the best. Everybody knows that. :taichou



Makai kingdom is blurry and the easiest, the sprites are subpar compared to Phantom Brave, and vehicles and buildings are pretty worthless.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2010)

wasnt disgaea the first disgaea ish, at least here in the US i am almost a 100 percent sure it came out afterwards. 

look everything is cliched these days, and if its something i like then i dont care. The only cliches that people dont like are those they never liked in the first place or those who were surprise driven rather than substance driven. Ie the bad ending in a film/game, was interesting the first few times around because no one expects it, but is it a good idea in and off itself, no.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

Nippon Ichi is all about breaking cliches though nowadays starting with Disgaea. 

4 May 2004 La Pucelle 

August 27, 2003 Disgaea

That's North American release, it came out a year before Disgaea in Japan though.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> wasnt disgaea the first disgaea ish, at least here in the US i am almost a 100 percent sure it came out afterwards.



Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure would be the first disgaea ish(or would it be Rhapodyish), and it was released in the US on the psone.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2010)

@sephi, i see you are trying to play a game you cannot possibly win, against an opponent who you cannot even hope to challenge, in a world in which you cannot hope to live but merely subsist 

- it is the disgaea type games- it seems what this mean has to be clarified, Disgaea games are a group of games that where once generally thought of as niche titles, quirky and anime based rpgs, games whose aim could be no higher than cult hit; however whose popularity and marketablilty exploded in the US with Disgaea, and then were followed by games like la pucelle, disgaea sequels, makai kingdom , etc.; i guess they could also be called the atlus/now nippon ichi games, although akyss and a few others are also jumping into the fray
- disgaea started this trend, hence it is the namesake
- then the others followed
- and a further thing to cement disgaea as king, it has become a successful franchise, spawning sequels, greatest hits labels, and cameos for its lesser counterparts

- rhapsody was a niche game that stayed a niche, the niche titled died with disgaea and became what it is now
*- on top of that Thousand Arms came out at the same time in Japan, and preceded Rhapsody by a few months in the US, owned on that one
  - scroll about halfway down*

- then this genre itself as far as Japan only games go, probably goes further back then the ps1 , we just never saw these games

- other heavily anime influenced games but not really quirky, also proceed rhapsody and thousand arms, like lunar series, even popful mail is anime influenced and that precedes rhapsody by 8 years or so

so in short you are wrong on all accounts
- rhapsody is more failed attempt to do what disgaea did - achieve US success and get out of the niche groove, that is why disgaea gets the credit
- rhapsody is proceeded by thousand arms, in terms of quirky animeish rpg games
- both are proceeded in both quirk/rpg/animeish by Japan only games by a wide margin
- and both are proceeded in the US in just strictly anime styled design by a decent margin as well


that being said i am rather fond of rhapsody 
*
- if you read nothing else the bold part is enough to dismiss sephi's point*


----------



## scerpers (Jun 2, 2010)

Castlevania SOTN.
Golden Sun series.
Elder Scrolls.
Arc the Lad.
Legend of Lagaia.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2010)

Why arent we taking about Front Mission?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 2, 2010)

because we are talking about other games


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2010)

Unacceptable


----------



## Botzu (Jun 2, 2010)

ugh I have like 10 games I am dieing to play but im stuck halfway through mana khemia 2... its SO much less interesting than the prequel. Even Yuri Lowenthal can't save the main lead with the "im so angsty and I oppose everything and complain all the time" character type. I wish the main lead would just die.

@ kira
What other games would you consider disgaea-ish? 

edit oops I didn't see you say rpgs


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 2, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Castlevania SOTN.
> Golden Sun series.
> Elder Scrolls.
> Arc the Lad.
> *Legend of Lagaia.*



You win MIRACLE ARTS FOR THE WIN. I am actually playing this game again on my computer with widescreen it looks beautiful.

Legend of Legaia
Guardian Heroes
Blazing Heroes/Mystaria


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTsHiAzWweU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @sephi, i see you are trying to play a game you cannot possibly win, against an opponent who you cannot even hope to challenge, in a world in which you cannot hope to live but merely subsist
> 
> - it is the disgaea type games- it seems what this mean has to be clarified, Disgaea games are a group of games that where once generally thought of as niche titles, quirky and anime based rpgs, games whose aim could be no higher than cult hit; however whose popularity and marketablilty exploded in the US with Disgaea, and then were followed by games like la pucelle, disgaea sequels, makai kingdom , etc.; i guess they could also be called the atlus/now nippon ichi games, although akyss and a few others are also jumping into the fray
> - disgaea started this trend, hence it is the namesake
> ...



1)Thousand Arms isn't by Nippon Ichi
2)I thought you were talking about gameplay
3)You went on argument on a completely different interpretation of what I meant
4)Rhapsody was a big hit in Japan
5)Being anime based means it disgaea ish? Does that make Grandia disgea ish? it was a hit in America
6)Rhapsody was one of the few anime type strategy games made for the psone actually the only one that comes mind that was released in America.


> so in short you are wrong on all accounts





> Disgaea games are a group of games that where once generally thought of as niche titles, quirky and anime based rpgs, games whose aim could be no higher than cult hit


In the US, but we don't matter at all when it comes to these kind of titles being made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Rhapsody wasn't Disgaea-ish, was it? I played it a while ago, sure, but I remember it bemore more of a regular RPG.

When I think of Disgaea I think of ridiculous levels, insane damage, and combos. La Pucelle had those to an extent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

Well if we talk about going into crazy levels and damage and such, then La Pucelle would be the first.

Rhapsody I do believe is their first strategy game though.


----------



## Gino (Jun 2, 2010)

No ones playing hexyz force??


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

I am.


----------



## Gino (Jun 2, 2010)

What do u think about the game?

edit*The smile said it all


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2010)

I still have to play Soul Nomad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

I kinda want to play Odin Sphere, but I don't know if I ever will. PS2 is ugly on my new TV.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2010)

thousands arms was disgaeaish game, disgaeaish didnt not mean nippion ichi games, it meant a certain style of games

but whateva its clear the train hit ya while you were watching the paint dry


has anyone played sakura wars yet?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I kinda want to play Odin Sphere, but I don't know if I ever will. PS2 is ugly on my new TV.



 odins sphere is so good everyone should give it a try.


Did anyone here actually beat mana khemia 2 and does it ever get better?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

I beat MK2. I enjoyed it quite a bit. The humor picks up once you get that little alien guy. 

Gunner ain't so bad, either. I especially like the loli with a katana (I got her ending).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but whateva its clear the train hit ya while you were watching the paint dry



You mean a toy train that a kid threw at me by mistake?



> thousands arms was disgaeaish game, disgaeaish didnt not mean nippion ichi games, it meant a certain style of games


If only by that they are both anime artstyle, that's all they have in common, Disgaea is a way way better game


----------



## Botzu (Jun 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I beat MK2. I enjoyed it quite a bit. The humor picks up once you get that little alien guy.
> 
> Gunner ain't so bad, either. I especially like the loli with a katana (I got her ending).


You sure you are talking about mana khemia 2? That sounds an awful lot like MK1 with the katana loli and alien. Maybe its because I havent gotten to Ulrika's side yet.

Also if you are talking about anna she is awesome. Though I got the Nicole ending so vayne could be a furry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

Actually I think that was part 1, my bad. 

I never even played MK2 now that I lookedit up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> You mean a toy train that a kid threw at me by mistake?
> 
> 
> If only by that they are both anime artstyle, that's all they have in common, Disgaea is a way way better game



touche i had to laugh at that response

hmm one of the things i like about thousand arms though is it tries to integrate the dating sim aspect kind of like record of agarest war, developed by the same people, but i like all of these games so doesnt really matter

i still need to go watch the anime, ive been wanting to watch it for a while but its actually kind of expensive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't remember Thousand Arms being Disgaeish. :S Wasn't that just straight RPG? It had a different kind of battle system, granted.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2010)

first of all i do not distinguish between strategy and turn based, they are both rpgs, and technically strategy rpgs like disgaea are really turned based as well, except movement it involved

but no , thousand arms has the same humor and quirkness that makes disgaea appealing, so i would say you could compare the two


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

I distinguish between the two all day, son. All day.

They may both be turn-based (and that's not even true with some RPGs), but they are vastly different in terms of how you play them. SRPGs have bigger teams, different ranges, heights, spell damage areas, etc... to consider (hence the strategy part); they usually have a different way to get through the story with there not being a world map, but stages you complete either in order or in whichever order you'd like (in Tactics Ogre you can choose certain orders and effect the story and ending).

They are almost as different as night and day.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2010)

The main thing that makes me differentiate between turn based strategy rpgs is placement and space, srpgs are all about strategically positioning your guys and taking advantage of distance in a myriad ways.

Turn based ones usually don't bother with it at all.

Story-wise though, yeah, they're the same. Srpgs may place slightly less weight on it but what they do is one and the same with turn based rpgs.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 4, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> touche i had to laugh at that response
> 
> hmm one of the things i like about thousand arms though is it tries to integrate the dating sim aspect kind of like record of agarest war, developed by the same people, but i like all of these games so doesnt really matter
> 
> i still need to go watch the anime, ive been wanting to watch it for a while but its actually kind of expensive


was agarest war worth buying the really naughty limited addition? 
I havent heard much good about the game so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The main thing that makes me differentiate between turn based strategy rpgs is placement and space, srpgs are all about strategically positioning your guys and taking advantage of distance in a myriad ways.
> 
> Turn based ones usually don't bother with it at all.
> 
> Story-wise though, yeah, they're the same. Srpgs may place slightly less weight on it but what they do is one and the same with turn based rpgs.


 Depends on the SRPG. Tactics Ogre, for isntance, has a more involved and complicated storyline than most RPGs I've ever played. 

SRPGs are usually war/espionage/royalty feud stories. RPGs are usually "omg heroes save the world against ancient evil" stories.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Depends on the SRPG. Tactics Ogre, for isntance, has a more involved and complicated storyline than most RPGs I've ever played.
> 
> SRPGs are usually war/espionage/royalty feud stories. RPGs are usually "omg heroes save the world against ancient evil" stories.



The typical Srpg has much longer encounters though, thus the segments of gameplay vs story are much more skewed towards the gameplay side length-wise than turn based rpgs.

The number of characters matters too, usually you have less foes and usable characters to deal with on turn based rpgs than Srpgs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2010)

i was only picking thousand arms as one specific turn based rpg that story wise compares favorably storywise to disgaea 

that being said no there is no substantial difference , you approach them ultimately the same way , with maybe the srpg adding in the one dimension of positioning , but unless you are a retard then it ultimately is not that different, maybe once you have to start moving the pieces around it goes past Crazy's limit

however, turn based and real time , well thats another story 

regarding agarest, i def. want the goodies it comes with, so i want the limited edition, regarding the game play from what i hear if you like stuff like cross edge you should like it as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2010)

Disgaea Infinite sounds really lame.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2010)

^well its not really a game game from what i hear, its kind of those text heavy games popular in japan i believe, eh ill give it a try before i knock


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2010)

So i'm on the last episode of disgaea and i'm absolutely adoring the story. Flone is such a hilarious character, she almost steals the show from Etna which I came into the game already liking a ton due to cross edge. That thing they did with the pink prinny was damn nice too, i didn't think this game had it to be that serious/touching and could pull it off that greatly as well. 


On a pure gameplay note...it's kinda overwhelming, i'm trying to keep my stuff in check with the reincarnating and promoting and my 50 thousand rare items. I hate and love at the same time how every time i go to level up my ultra best weapon i end up with drops far surpassing it and if i go level them up i end up with even better drops...i foresee myself spending like 300 hours on this game .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2010)

That's because Infinite is a VN


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2010)

Why are none of the ps2 Tales games multiplayer?


----------



## delirium (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone played Soma Bringer?

Why do all the best games not get a US release?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2010)

^ why would an rpg be mult player, well a jrpg anyway? personally outside of fps multi player is not my cup of tea


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2010)

Most of the Tales games have some form of multiplayer ever since the beginning, while it was strangely absent in Legendia and Abyss.

It's fun to go through it with a friend, 4 players in Symphonia was a blast.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Most of the Tales games have some form of multiplayer ever since the beginning, while it was strangely absent in Legendia and Abyss.
> 
> It's fun to go through it with a friend, 4 players in Symphonia was a blast.



? I thought you could play multiplayer pretty easily on Abyss?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2010)

*Looks it up*

Ah you can in Abyss, you need a Technical Ring though, nevermind, which is all the way at the Liger Queen.

Then it's just Legendia that has it absent.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2010)

what tales of symphonia is multiplayer? since when. I guess that okay.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Looks it up*
> 
> Ah you can in Abyss, you need a Technical Ring though, nevermind, which is all the way at the Liger Queen.
> 
> Then it's just Legendia that has it absent.


All the way at the Liger queen? Isnt that like right at the beginning?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2010)

About 5 or so hours in.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2010)

the problem though with a tales game being multiplayer, its the kind of game that would be best suited from xbox live multiplayer, where everyone has their own screen

but i might try symphonia again with a buddy - is their some special setup?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope, just set it to a player in options.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the problem though with a tales game being multiplayer, its the kind of game that would be best suited from xbox live multiplayer, where everyone has their own screen
> 
> but i might try symphonia again with a buddy - is their some special setup?


I actually had tons of fun playing one of the early tales games(it was either tales of destiny or phantasia) over an emulator which had the option to hook up with another emulator and play online. Playing secret of mana 2 player would be really fun too. 

The only probably with an xbox live multiplayer for a tales game is that you kind of have to go through from start to finish with the same one other person. Otherwise you have a saved game position and everyone else is saved at a different place.


> About 5 or so hours in.


isn't it like the second dungeon you go to in the game(the first one being like 10 minutes long)? Is it really 5 hours in?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2010)

yea but i prefer playing with one player, i got tired as hell in RE 5, where every five minutes your partner quits, then you get a new one, then they quit, then some new guy, he has no headset, stop spamming the cmon button


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> About 5 or so hours in.



 You should hit the Liger Queen in the first hour or two of gameplay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2010)

I do hope to see ToV for the ps3 brought over so  I can finish it.

Anyone played Radiant Mythology and Tales of Vs? and how were they?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

Botzu said:


> I actually had tons of fun playing one of the early tales games(it was either tales of destiny or phantasia) over an emulator which had the option to hook up with another emulator and play online. Playing secret of mana 2 player would be really fun too.
> 
> The only probably with an xbox live multiplayer for a tales game is that you kind of have to go through from start to finish with the same one other person. Otherwise you have a saved game position and everyone else is saved at a different place.
> 
> isn't it like the second dungeon you go to in the game(the first one being like 10 minutes long)? Is it really 5 hours in?


 You wanna play? Some emulators have an Internet-based multiplayer feature for SNES games. I've played some things on there before.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You wanna play? Some emulators have an Internet-based multiplayer feature for SNES games. I've played some things on there before.



DBZ hyper dimension online was the shit back in the day .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I got my ass beat so hard playing that.  I thought I was the shit mastering Cell's super combo or whatever, but I could never actually pull it off mid-battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2010)

I rocked Vegeta in that one, his playstyle was so cool .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I liked Cell and Piccolo/Gohan the most myself. Gotenks wasn't so bad, either. Too bad they never made another game like that one. The new ones could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting News Bioware is teaming up with Funimation and Dragon Age is getting its own anime series. Id rather see a live action, because I dread what animation style they would use (hope not something like witchblade), but its all good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2010)

Meh, DA can't surpass Lodoss, the best fantasy anime ever


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

i wonder what it will be like; DA doesn't really have a Canon as far as i know.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh, DA can't surpass Lodoss, the best fantasy anime ever


Pirotess, mmmf!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2010)

Slayers. 


Every western next gen game seems to be getting an anime lately.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2010)

Hell No, its deedlit for the win, i never liked pirotess, that arrogant dumb bitch. 

@dreikoo, its a little more on the comedy side, but check out a manwha called Id the greatest fantasy fusion, its as close to Lodoss as i have ever seen another work come

@gnome, thats the point, this will make it canon, whatever the story is will be considered canon as its made by Bioware


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2010)

Deed indeed (pun intended ) is too adorable to surpass. I like her more in the manga than the anime though lol.



Slayers rocks too but it departs from the original formula a bit, it's more like dragon quest, Lodoss is like lord of the rinds style...which is harder to do an anime style of well. If we were comparing any and all medieval fantasy titles...we'd have to include Berserk which is pretty much unsurpassed lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2010)

in Id, with the exception of the main character the rest of the group is
- blonde elf chick
-dwarf
-magician 
-priestess
-basically the same group as in lodoss, really check it out

btw apparently Louie the rune solider is also by the same dude who did Lodoss and it apparently takes place on the same planet, although its more like slayers than lodoss


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hell No, its deedlit for the win, i never liked pirotess, that arrogant dumb bitch.


Don't care.  White elven leather >>>>> whatever the fuck blue green elfy thing that chick was wearing.  She may not be a drow, but she was close enough for me.

And Deedlit was arrogant in her own right.  To her Parn was just a cute, interesting human.  She cared, but when you think about it, it was like people care for pets.

Also, this thread made me miss good slayers hentai.  I'm just saying, any rpg done well is all but built for it.  Stopping self before I share too much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2010)

deedlit maybe toyed with parn at the beginning, but its pretty clear by the time they reached Valis and had the ball she was in love with him

lol at the last comment, maybe they should incorporate those ideas more into gameplay, you can have all the blood and guts you want, but as soon as anything is shown the game is smacked with an AO label and no one is willing to sell it, US needs to get over this double standard


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my god, green prinny moment of awesome had me all in goosebumps...and then that epic friendship song in the next battle...i'm in heaven...both literally and in my heart .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 8, 2010)

Kurtis is awesome.

Edit:
Nevermind, saw it in your location.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 8, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone played Soma Bringer?
> 
> Why do all the best games not get a US release?


Yeah I have and its great :] there are some translations for the rom out there if you really want to play it.

@CrazyMoronX
Oh man, maybe some other time i r super busy. :[ The only time I have to play games is late late at night.


On a side note, Growlanser generations = greatness. T_T so happy I finished MK2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Monster!  I was gonna be the Sprite kid and you could be the hero!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2010)

So i just finished disgaea, got the normal ending (teammate kills factor into the endings...why didn't anybody tell me that..>_>) so i'll be doing a second cycle. Thank god they have that new game+ so i won't have to grind all my stuff again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Grinding is 90% of Disgaea, and replaying it to get other endings is the other 10%.

It's an acquired taste, but most people should enjoy it enough to replay at least once.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

Strange how I don't get bored while grinding in Disgaea. Maybe it's because I love seeing my level's go from 120-150 in one battle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually finally got tired of it after I hit level 1500 - 2000. I was just about to bust through to the quick 9999, but I just stopped playing.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2010)

I only try to kill normal Baal, so....


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2010)

I went out and bough Persona 4. I have to say I see why people loved it.

Persona 4 is very unique...though the dungeons pissed me off.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice design in WKC on the Greede City, reminds me of GOW II. 

Dude anyone who loves classic dragon warrior style rpgs, needs to check out an indie on xbox live called Breath of Death VII; I only played the demo but it is hilarious; and while you are there you gotta play Angry Barry.

BTW does anyone know what that game is if you got to game add ons, scroll all the way to the end, there is some game in Japanese only, costs 1200 points, only part of the name i got was black label, but it looks like an awesome anime style game.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nice design in WKC on the Greede City, reminds me of GOW II.
> 
> Dude anyone who loves classic dragon warrior style rpgs, needs to check out an indie on xbox live called Breath of Death VII; I only played the demo but it is hilarious; and while you are there you gotta play Angry Barry.
> 
> BTW does anyone know what that game is if you got to game add ons, scroll all the way to the end, there is some game in Japanese only, costs 1200 points, only part of the name i got was black label, but it looks like an awesome anime style game.


Do you happen to see it here anywhere?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2010)

this is it, i think Ammy had a sig or avatar of the girl for a while


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2010)

You know, i used to hate the way the old DW series displayed turn based battles, something about seeing only your enemies bugged me...but SMT: Strange Journey won me over for that entire style of games...so i'll eventually be playing some if not all DW games since they're classics that should be experienced. Any insider non-spoiler info on any of the most special of them is welcome. I assume that like in FF, the order you play them in doesn't matter.


As for grinding in disgaea, the barrage of items and kills and jobs and monsters and all that hasn't come close to boring me. This is the first game which i love grinding so much that i replayed it right after i finished it for the first time, usually i end up leaving it for years before coming back. I suppose the ending i got has something to do with it...since it answered like...nothing.

Ah, well, at least i understand why they included the "skip story" option in each fight .


----------



## Botzu (Jun 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> this is it, i think Ammy had a sig or avatar of the girl for a while


 oh man I suck at those types of games. Bullet hell games are so hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone needs to talk me down, here.

I've been thinking about playing Demon's Souls again. :S


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> deedlit maybe toyed with parn at the beginning, but its pretty clear by the time they reached Valis and had the ball she was in love with him
> 
> lol at the last comment, maybe they should incorporate those ideas more into gameplay, you can have all the blood and guts you want, but as soon as anything is shown the game is smacked with an AO label and no one is willing to sell it, US needs to get over this double standard


Debatable, but I don't feel like going too deeply into the psyche of elves in general as well as regards to humans.

No kidding, I never agreed with the puritan double standard in regards to sex and violence.  Especially if it's displayed as enjoyable, or with consequences (emotional damage, children, stds *blach*) the barest hints will get the rating bumped up pointlessly.  Meanwhile, I don't even have to make the discussion on how violence is glamorized.  

Adding Breath of Death 7 as a personal note to look for.  I'm really enjoying the self depricating(sp?) resurgence of traditional style rpgs.  Creators know they are cheesy, but give it a good system, decent polish, and crack some 4th wall jokes and you can almost never lose. 

CMX; What's the matter?  Too pussy to play it more?  Don't be a pussy, be a man!  Play Demon's Souls!  Don't run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Breath of Death 7 looks too much like an RM2k/RM2k7 game to me (in fact, I think it is), but I do like the old-school games like 3D Dot Game Heroes. Want more, please. 


Last time I played the game I almost broke my controller in half in rage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2010)

If you play DW series, i believe 7 i considered one of the better games
- plus if you like chrono trigger , the toryima (dragonball), also did the art for that game



apparently Parasite Eve III finally happening

btw Empire did a list of top 50 characters - epic fail, the only two jrpg characters on there were cloud and sephi, not to mention half the character were too high, ie they should have been lower on the list, and the other half were characters i dont think more than 5 people know of; i mean how the hell do you have 2 characters from WoW, and not have Diablo, the most iconic blizzard character, or where is Ness, and the one that really made me face palm , how is Lara Croft ahead of Link, or half the characters on that list for that matter


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish there was a good snes emulator for the DS. I'm sick of playing ff6 on my computer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

What's so bad about playing it on the computer? 


Dragon Quest VII is my favorite Dragon Quest game, actually. It's the longest one of the series, too, from what I remember.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

My headset is broken and I don't have speakers. Thats why 
I'm also playing on a 23" 1080p monitor, the screen is so small I have to keep my head really close to the screen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Which emulator are you using, anyway? You can increase the size and resolution of the game in ZSNES, and SNES9X, and pretty much any of the emulators as far as I know.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not so much the resolution, but the sound is what really bugs me when I play. I'll probably have to buy a new headset.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2010)

23" for a computer monitor is not that bad, than again i dont play gaming, but you can always connect your computer to your tv using s video cable

you do realize you can play ff 6 ps1/2/3 in addition to snes, if you can afford a ds and 23", you really should be able to afford one of the above systems and play it on one of them (btw its called Final Fantasy Chronicles, comes bundled with Chrono Trigger)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Buy an SNES and FFIII cart.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the FFIII cart and a broken snes 

I'll probably buy Anthology instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

But then you have to deal with loading screens!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

Loading screens are nothing to me now 

I've become immune since the PS2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Prepare to eat your words.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

I've faced worse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't even remember what was the worst loading screen time I've ever experienced.  I want to say Suikoden II for some reason, but it could just be because they had cool loading screens.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 9, 2010)

Chrono Trigger is the infamous loading screen demon on Chronicles. 

That's why I'm playing on a RO*cough*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't Half-Life or HL 2 have loading screens at random points? Like you're walking through a corridor and it starts loading mid-stride? I remember that shit. :taichou


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 9, 2010)

Drei, there's a special area called the Cave of Ordeals. Unlock it and get to the fourth stage, and there's your grinding area for the whole game or is it the third. The enemy formation should in 3x3 geo panel that boosts exp gain


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't even remember what was the worst loading screen time I've ever experienced.  I want to say Suikoden II for some reason, but it could just be because they had cool loading screens.



Suikoden 2 had cool everything. 

Why the hell isn't on PSN? 

Dammit Sony, their lack of Xenogears, Parasite Eve, and Suikoden 2 makes me want to steal a tank and blow up there HQ.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2010)

first of if you are saying your are playing a rom because of loading screens, thats just bullshit, i have played every final fantasy on ps1 and never had any problem, the worst load screen i have ever seen was not even 30 seconds, and if you are playing a game that takes 30 plus hours to play then thats just a bullshit excuse and you know; more like i play roms cause im cheap fuck

btw anthology has 4 and 5 on it, chronicles has 3/6 and trigger
and man what a waste, ill take that cart off your hands


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 9, 2010)

Digimon Data Squad's loading screens, oh man it was up there in the 20 seconds loading per battle, was awful, and like 5-7 seconds loading between attacks.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

FF Anthology - 5/6
FF Chronicles - 4/Chrono Trigger
FF Origins - 1/2

They just forgot FF3 in the mix.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 9, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> first of if you are saying your are playing a rom because of loading screens, thats just bullshit, i have played every final fantasy on ps1 and never had any problem, the worst load screen i have ever seen was not even 30 seconds, and if you are playing a game that takes 30 plus hours to play then thats just a bullshit excuse and you know; more like i play roms cause im cheap fuck
> 
> btw anthology has 4 and 5 on it, chronicles has 3/6 and trigger
> and man what a waste, ill take that cart off your hands



30 secs is long (don't recall any game taking that long) but when you have to deal with 4-7 sec loading times for fights it adds up. The FFs in the compilations weren't that bad but Chrono Trigger load times were awful. Still managed to get half the endings with the PS1 version, but it was a chore. One reason I get irked with battle screens in RPGs and just love the way FFXII handled fights. Though they are getting better of just sending you straight into fights which is bank.

And not everyone collects RPGs/games.  Though sometimes I do wish I kept some of my obscure titles since getting them again is a pain in the ass. Unless I just get ISO/ROM.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2010)

- o yeah Itachi is right, chrono and 4, 5 and 6, origins is 1 and 2, 7-9 have their own solo release, and we didnt get 3 till the ds version

Im sorry your complaints are tantamount to saying I like living in a desert because deserts are hot. But then saying you know I dont like being hot. 

If I am playing some short game like an fps or even a horror game like RE something like load times would be a problem, but in an rpg, where half the time all you do is sit there grinding to level up, and in a game that last in the tens of hours, this complaint is ridiculous. I played the chrono trigger in question, I saw no problems. 

And this is coming from someone with a short fuse and no patience. 

You can always resell games, hence why you have stores like Gamestop. Great statement I dont collect games so let me rip them off. You know getting roms doesnt make you a gangster or badass, I love how people are like man I use roms all the time, then make some assine comment that comes off as smug, and follow it up with something stupid like the zaru icon, basically thinking "O man was I cool or what can I get my cookie"

Hey Ammy this one is for you


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2010)

I burn all my games to disc now, no need to have it physically.  :smug


----------



## Botzu (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone needs to talk me down, here.
> 
> I've been thinking about playing Demon's Souls again. :S


 why, i heard that game won like rpg of the year for ps3 from a buncha diff places or something and was great?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

I want demon souls bad, like bad, i want it bad.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Drei, there's a special area called the Cave of Ordeals. Unlock it and get to the fourth stage, and there's your grinding area for the whole game or is it the third. The enemy formation should in 3x3 geo panel that boosts exp gain



I've seen it under the demonic congress options a bunch if times, as well as the prinnyland and human world. I just figured they were post-game stuff so i let them slide till i beat the game. (which i did quite easily after leveling up a few items in the item world of that kickass sword that vassal gives you)

Incidentally, i just blazed through cycle 2 in like, a day, and got the good ending, which means now it is time to grind my brains out in which case i thank you for the advice .

Loved the way they tidied things up in the good ending...and i was surprised i didn't figure out who chu-boss was till the end, even though his colors fit with that portrait...he was just too kooky for me to consider the possibility. I suppose Laharl wasn't the only one who needed to do some maturing . Oh and the credit artworks owned too, such adorable style all around.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2010)

Mid-Boss is the best. 

Also my favorite NI character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2010)

While i did enjoy his ending's song the best, Etna still has my vote. That ice queen chapter was worth the 20 minutes of ally kills .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2010)

All the characters are great really, except Jennifer, hot but boring.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2010)

She's a cliche, the too hot to be a scientist/smart type. Only, she was not a bitch like this type tens to be (Bulma) so she was ok by me...though to be honest that trio was aimed to look kinda dumb i think (they stemmed from Etna's crazy fantasy after the episodes end, what else could they be , btw another reason why i love Etna is those "on the next..." segments, such hilarity, especially the last one), Thursday was probably it's saving grace. 

That "sukebe sukebe sukebe" in their first scene, i still chuckle when i think about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

The World said:


> Suikoden 2 had cool everything.
> 
> Why the hell isn't on PSN?
> 
> Dammit Sony, their lack of Xenogears, Parasite Eve, and Suikoden 2 makes me want to steal a tank and blow up there HQ.


Yeah it did. I wouldn't mind playing that again. But, if I did, it'd be on an emulator. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> first of if you are saying your are playing a rom because of loading screens, thats just bullshit, i have played every final fantasy on ps1 and never had any problem, the worst load screen i have ever seen was not even 30 seconds, and if you are playing a game that takes 30 plus hours to play then thats just a bullshit excuse and you know; more like i play roms cause im cheap fuck
> 
> btw anthology has 4 and 5 on it, chronicles has 3/6 and trigger
> and man what a waste, ill take that cart off your hands


 Fast forward? Better graphics? Better sound?




Botzu said:


> why, i heard that game won like rpg of the year for ps3 from a buncha diff places or something and was great?


 It is a great game, but I hate it. And I also love it. It's a love/hate/really hate relationship.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

@CMX
You just don't like getting your ass kicked on new game ++ 

Anyway, I took apart my headphones and fixed them as well as hooking up my ps3 controller to my computer because I'm a cheap bastard and don't feel like wasting money 

Playing FF6 on the znes with no problems anymore


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2010)

eterian odyssey III
and psp version of knights in the nightmare coming
and two other games


----------



## Botzu (Jun 11, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eterian odyssey III
> and psp version of knights in the nightmare coming
> and two other games


Etrian odyssey  pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2010)

Knights in the Nightmare.

They really are running out of good titles.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2010)

Knights in the Nightmare is a solid RPG.

Don't know why they would crossover to PSP but meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> @CMX
> You just don't like getting your ass kicked on new game ++
> 
> Anyway, I took apart my headphones and fixed them as well as hooking up my ps3 controller to my computer because I'm a cheap bastard and don't feel like wasting money
> ...


 I don't like getting my ass kicked at all. 

Are you playing a translated version of FFVI (it has a few extras in it) or the standard US release?


The World said:


> Knights in the Nightmare is a solid RPG.
> 
> Don't know why they would crossover to PSP but meh.


 Mo' money.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2010)

yea pretty much most ds/gba rpgs go psp, riveria, ygddra union, knights, etc. 

does anyone else think E3 is now just a big waste of time, they used to announce some pretty exciting stuff no one was expecting, but honestly i think the only news i found even midly enticing was parasite eve 3 finally happening, and thats not exactly blockbuster


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

I haven't cared about E3 for a while now. It seems like all the games are junk I don't care about (mostly action/FPS rehash or MMOs).


----------



## delirium (Jun 11, 2010)

I still haven't finished Etrian Odyssey II. That game is hard as fuck. Lots of fun, though. Definitely gonna pick up III. 

I don't have a PSP but I'm interested in seeing how Knights in the Nightmare makes the transition to not having a touch screen for controls. That was one of its main selling points. Original use of the stylus.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2010)

CMX, I'm playing the translated release. We all know how great Square was at translating....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

Tell me what kind of differences there are. I never actually got around to playing very much of it. I noticed they changed the names of almost everything though to be more in line with the Japanese/traditional stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2010)

sigh multi platform might be good for average gamers, but for collectors it a real pain in the ass

but i agree with you crazy, at e3 they used to announce some crazy game changing blockbuster titles, now its a lot of meh games 
-im beginning to suspect of if FF7 remake goes down it wont be announced at an e3

ill probably start playing more ds and psp games soon, i honestly think the last ds game i played was lunar dragon song, and the last one i beat was trace memory, ah that was an enjoyable game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

They'll keep a potential FF7 remake top secret until a few months out for hype, I'm sure. They just have to announce it on some random secret Japanese forum and then the next day everyone on earth will know.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2010)

Yea Squenix is probably like F E3, we can just hold our on press conference. 
And then as soon as they announce, everyone will be like " oh you, Squenix, you got us, you were all serious about it not happening and had us going. " - while in reality the mighty dollar dictates that everyone knows it will happen sooner or later

this is kind of off topic, but i figure someone may know in here, whats the deal with ninja gaiden, what do i play first, what is a remake, and what is an original game? I have no interest in the original NES games, im just talking about ninja gaiden, gaiden II, black, and sigma , sigma 2.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 12, 2010)

I freaking LOVE Ar Tonelico 2! It was a real breath of fresh air for me, I can't remember the last time a game had me smiling so much. I implore all of you to find a copy and play it! It's funny, it's deep, it's refreshing, it has unique mechanics, great style. It's a great game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it a direct sequel or new characters and world like the Ateliar Iris series?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Is it a direct sequel or new characters and world like the Ateliar Iris series?


No, yes to new character, I loved ar tonelico 1 and ateliar series but I didn't like ar tonelico 2.  I probably will get some hate for this but i dislike major gameplay being based off timing minigames in rpgs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Even Legend of Dragoon and Mario Seven Stars?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Even Legend of Dragoon and Mario Seven Stars?


It wasn't that big of a deal in mario seven stars(only the jumping attack for mario as far as i remember). Though I did dislike the timing attacks in legend of dragoon. :[ i know, blasphemy . I still enjoyed the game though.
 If you liked the timing in legend of dragoon you will probably like it in ar tonelico 2 since its the exact same only you are timing for blocks instead of for attacking.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Is it a direct sequel or new characters and world like the Ateliar Iris series?



Direct sequel and one of the old characters is a major one with another as a side character and three making cameo appearances. It takes place in the same world but in a completely different place in the world.



Botzu said:


> No, yes to new character, I loved ar tonelico 1 and ateliar series but I didn't like ar tonelico 2.  I probably will get some hate for this but i dislike major gameplay being based off timing minigames in rpgs.



That's kind of odd, usually I hear people complaining about RPG's being games that you can play with one hand.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm betting on Versus XIII becoming the next Duke Nukem Forever at this rate....


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 12, 2010)

SE is most likely saving info for TGS. They seem to love to do all of their big announcements there.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I could care less about FF at this point. I'm just spotting a certain trend


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2010)

Unlimited Saga has one of the worst timing battle styles I have ever played among its many flaws.

Wouldnt ff 7 remake be duke nukem forever; id say ff versus is more like a blizzard game where you have to wait a decade between sequels.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2010)

Yay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Botzu said:


> It wasn't that big of a deal in mario seven stars(only the jumping attack for mario as far as i remember). Though I did dislike the timing attacks in legend of dragoon. :[ i know, blasphemy . I still enjoyed the game though.
> If you liked the timing in legend of dragoon you will probably like it in ar tonelico 2 since its the exact same only you are timing for blocks instead of for attacking.



I don't really care them, but they aren't bad, I prefer no timing though.

Mario it's used for pretty much everything, regular attack, guarding, skills etc.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2010)

They should add Legend of Dragoon to the psn store, every time i find a version from my friends, or buy one at a store, I cant get past the second disk because everyone is so scratched that it wont let me, and i want to beat that game, it was awesome as hell.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah getting Legend of Dragoon for only 10 dollars would be nice considering it is like 40 bucks on ebay.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't really care them, but they aren't bad, I prefer no timing though.
> 
> Mario it's used for pretty much everything, regular attack, guarding, skills etc.


oh yeah, its been so long since i played it. I thought it was more just pressing buttons as fast as possible. Its still not as crazy as having to do 7 precise timed button presses every time you want to attack .


> That's kind of odd, usually I hear people complaining about RPG's being games that you can play with one hand.


Well, you can time attacks with one hand too  I don't usually complain about a game being turn based one handers, though many of my favorites aren't (like tales of the abyss).



> Direct sequel and one of the old characters is a major one with another as a side character and three making cameo appearances. It takes place in the same world but in a completely different place in the world.


It is? Who is the returning characters? Maybe i didn't get far enough to see them :[


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol, I have 4 copies of Legend of Dragoon and each one works  , seems luck is not your friend

however, i think i might finally break down and get some of these ps1 rpgs, cause you can spilt the cost with a friend and share the games, plus then i wont have to worry about switching between discs

@botzu, what suggestive pic did you remove? no  probs with suggestive pics on narutoforums.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 13, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Lol, I have 4 copies of Legend of Dragoon and each one works  , seems luck is not your friend
> 
> however, i think i might finally break down and get some of these ps1 rpgs, cause you can spilt the cost with a friend and share the games, plus then i wont have to worry about switching between discs
> 
> @botzu, what suggestive pic did you remove? no  probs with suggestive pics on narutoforums.


it was a religious pic which I don't think I even have anymore.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2010)

LoD i can just play on my psx, don't need it on psn, what i do need is them making a damn sequel or prequel with Rose or something about that epic epic universe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2010)

so any opinions on the new deus ex game; im a little curious though,i always thought is was a fps series, but apparently this is not the case?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

It's a whole bunch of genre's. RPG, stealth action, and FPS are the main ones. 

Demon's Souls new game++++ :ho


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2010)

ill probably play this installment as squenix is involved, although i maintain i will not play any tomb raider game that is churned out unless there is a drastic alteration.......... i was planning to insert a pic here, but my searches came up with nothing, and i am too lazy to waste another minute browsing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

So I finally got Darksiders. Pretty good so far, I just really don't like a couple of the longer puzzles. I also don't like that griffin mode.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2010)

ive been playing a little brutal legend, its has a rts aspect, but i have to agree that it is probably the weakest part of the game


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so any opinions on the new deus ex game; im a little curious though,i always thought is was a fps series, but apparently this is not the case?



The first Deus Ex game is one of the best fps/rpg hybrids in history. Deus Ex: Invisible War pretty much dumbed down the gameplay that everyone loved from the first game and ended up being a very pale shadow of what it used to be, and the story was just forgettable... From what I can tell that's pretty much a consensus among fans

I'm not sure what to think of the prequel yet, not enough information available at this point. Mechanical augmentations could be fun though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2010)

^ is the PS2 version of Deus Ex  the original?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure, I played the PC version. Some aspects are different though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 15, 2010)

but is the ps2 a port or remake, or is it a later game; im asking how many games are in the series, ie i dont play pc games, so if the ps2 is the closest ill get to the first one ill play that 

btw Microsoft, epic fail at e3, they announced some games that  have been known to be in the works for like a year, a slim xbox, and natal/kinetic

why dont they just announce the earth revolves around the sun while they are at it; they might as well cancel all of these conferences already because i think most people in the gaming community (gamers at least) long think they are obsolete


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad I'm not an XBOX guy, I'd be pissed.

Here's hoping Sony will come through (I know they won't).


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else getting DQ9 so we can party up or something(assuming we can)? :]

Also omgz nintedo actually had a pretty darn good event.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I rather get DQVI DS but who knows when that is coming out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Anyone else getting DQ9 so we can party up or something(assuming we can)? :]
> 
> Also omgz nintedo actually had a pretty darn good event.


 You know that's right. 


I'd also like a DQVI, but I think I've had my fill on the SNES version honestly.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

Some good psp games coming out. Need to replay my parasite eve 1 and 2 to get ready for the new game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I just finished Parasite Eve 1 (actually I quit playing after I got to the Mature Form of the final boss because he's a bitch; I might go back and beat him this weekend maybe). Nice game, but it's so damn short!

I'm going to play Darksiders before starting PE2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 15, 2010)

isnt the finally boss of 1 a she?

i personally think the sequel is soo much better than the first, and i like the first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

The final boss is Eve's ultimate baby, which is totally male.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragon Quest>FF.


----------



## Volture (Jun 15, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Dragon Quest>FF.


GS > DQ > FF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

FF > DQ easily.

Dragon Quest is usually more of the same with each game. I'm not saying it's bad (DQ is an awesome series), but it rarely innovates anything. Final Fantasy innovates with class systems, different battle systems, different leveling systems, and graphical platforms. Some things work better than other things, sure, but at least they try.

Dragon Quest has a very solid roster, but not one Dragon Quest game is in my top 10 RPGs, and there is at leats 1 Final Fantasy in there (VI).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

I palyed it on my PC via emulator. I made it look like a PS2 game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

^ I agree.

I think that the Tales of series is superior to the FF series despite FF4 being my favorite RPG.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Cheaters!
> ~playing parasite eve on psp right now



It's on PSN? WHAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 15, 2010)

A handheld persona game... nintendo has successfully taken every drop of semen in my possession and has completely sterilized me


----------



## Botzu (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> It's on PSN? WHAAAAAAAAA?


:] no, I am useing slightly non legit modifications to enhance my psp and be able to play. aka playing it off a psx emulator


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ I agree.
> 
> I think that the Tales of series is superior to the FF series despite FF4 being my favorite RPG.



I agree. Symphonia is still one of my favorite games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay I must be going senile, my profile age is listed at 102; but every game announced at e3, was already announced at the last one, and even then they werent a suprise; im pretty at a minimum the castlevania game, the zelda game, etc. were announced already. Why are they wasting another year on this. I dont give a darn how far along your development is, announce a game, then make, and ill judge it if worth anything based on the game, and not some unfinished demo. 

And for the record Suikoden > Kingdom Hearts > everything else > crap like Fable


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 15, 2010)

Most of FF's battle systems were merely ATB with minor tweaks until X when they came up with arguably the best battle system in the series


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2010)

Lacks FPS discussion .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Lacks FPS discussion .



Ever play Rise of the Triad for the PC?

It had an extra gore setting. You could kill a target with a pistol and suddenly ribcages and eyeballs were flying past you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

Suikoden is pretty good, but to say that it's better than Kingdom Hearts (which, in turn, is better than everything else--no argument that it's better than KH in any way) is foolhardy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 16, 2010)

i believe most fair weather fans , ie play like one game in the series, ie make up the majority of gamers, will say FF is the best series

regarding tales, i cant put it ahead of suikoden because a. i like suikoden's overall story better, and b. tales is hack and slash (though to be fair 2 of my top five are hack and slash) but i prefer either turn based or strategy 

I just think as a series suikoden overall has the most solid titles game for game

Kingdom Hearts on the other hand is just crazy Disney meets the world of rpg, it has a uniqueness to it that the first disgaea had , but it on  the other hand doesn't really have any contemporaries 

but hey thats just my opinion, just like someone above said tales > ff is merely an opinion


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2010)

well, well, well

appears there is a rumor of a US release of Ar Tonelico III (PS3); apparently as little as a month ago NIS America has hinted at it

hey last time I came on here for news regarding Phantasy Star Portable II US release, it came true; so hopefully the magic works twice

plus i think its high time the RPG flood gates opened on the new systems, look at the ps2 it was later in its life when all of sudden it started getting 2-3 rpgs a month


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 17, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay I must be going senile, my profile age is listed at 102; but every game announced at e3, was already announced at the last one, and even then they werent a suprise; im pretty at a minimum the castlevania game, the zelda game, etc. were announced already. Why are they wasting another year on this. I dont give a darn how far along your development is, announce a game, then make, and ill judge it if worth anything based on the game, and not some unfinished demo.
> 
> And for the record Suikoden > Kingdom Hearts > everything else > crap like Fable



The Zelda game is new to this E3 though the Castlevania was not (could argue the multiplayer one was new though). Given how long it takes to make games, if a developer didn't announce their progress, we wouldn't have to many games at E3. 

Seems RPGs weren't represented in the slightest at E3 though I can't say I'm surprised by it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2010)

No the Zelda game was announced at E3 2009 , it was even stated somewhere on gamespot in one of the articles on the game. And on top of everything, there seems to be no mention of the story, merely a description of its gameplay mechanics which would be at the bottom of my list in what i want to know. 

And James Cameron needs to be back handed, thanks to his taking a medicore movie putting 3d effects into, this virus is spreading every where. I dont want a 3d tv or a game system. Get back to me when they skip directly to virtual reality. But I honestly dont know of anyone who can take prolonged exposure to 3d with out getting sick, its nice as a gimmick, see something in 3d for an hour  or two once or twice, but I can only imagine watching it everyday. Typical Nintendo for you, win the drones over with gimmicks not quality or effort.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 17, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No the Zelda game was announced at E3 2009 , it was even stated somewhere on gamespot in one of the articles on the game. And on top of everything, there seems to be no mention of the story, merely a description of its gameplay mechanics which would be at the bottom of my list in what i want to know.
> 
> And James Cameron needs to be back handed, thanks to his taking a medicore movie putting 3d effects into, this virus is spreading every where. I dont want a 3d tv or a game system. Get back to me when they skip directly to virtual reality. But I honestly dont know of anyone who can take prolonged exposure to 3d with out getting sick, its nice as a gimmick, see something in 3d for an hour  or two once or twice, but I can only imagine watching it everyday. Typical Nintendo for you, win the drones over with gimmicks not quality or effort.


Im tempted to give nintendo the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it won't be that unbearable because there is no glasses involved. I have a feeling thats where alot of the headaches and sickness come from. 

I agree though its probably going to be pretty stupid (atleastfor awhile). Especially since the 3d for most games is probably going to be super cheesy and gimmicky. Just like most 3d movies. :/


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Im tempted to give nintendo the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it won't be that unbearable because there is no glasses involved. I have a feeling thats where alot of the headaches and sickness come from.
> 
> I agree though its probably going to be pretty stupid (atleastfor awhile). Especially since the 3d for most games is probably going to be super cheesy and gimmicky. Just like most 3d movies. :/



No its not gimmicky at all, these people who you've been reading up on if you have even been reading up on them say the 3d is better then the 3d at the movies, without glasses, without the headaches, and its definitely not gimmicky, thus the reason why big time developers like Kojima and crew are making high profile games for it, because they themselves are amazed by its incredible 3d quality, its not some gimmick, not one at all, go read up and learn some shit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No the Zelda game was announced at E3 2009 , it was even stated somewhere on gamespot in one of the articles on the game. And on top of everything, there seems to be no mention of the story, merely a description of its gameplay mechanics which would be at the bottom of my list in what i want to know.



Someone cares for Zelda's story as most important? 

Save the princess, beat evil Ganondarf, same deal like Mario.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> No its not gimmicky at all, these people who you've been reading up on if you have even been reading up on them say the 3d is better then the 3d at the movies, without glasses, without the headaches, and its definitely not gimmicky, thus the reason why big time developers like Kojima and crew are making high profile games for it, because they themselves are amazed by its incredible 3d quality, its not some gimmick, not one at all, go read up and learn some shit


I am just worried I will get my hopes up and then be super disappointed later.


If it really is that good though I will be the first in line to buy one :]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it's time for a damn Suikoden game on the PS3.

I also want a good Mana game on there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2010)

We also need a new Mario Rpg by squenix.

Look even if it looks remotely decent, which I doubt, RPG have always been more art heavy versus graphic heavy. Graphics to some degree take a back seat. I am just saying in my opinion 3d is crap, there is a reason it first came out a few decades ago, and everyone is just jumping on the bandwagon now, thats called Avatar making 2.7 billion dollars. 

And i have personally seen 3d tv, they have a sony store in the mall, and its pretty terrible.

Until they have something like out of Strange Days or 13th floor when you  are "in" the game anything else will merely be a gimmick.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 17, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> We also need a new Mario Rpg by squenix.
> 
> Look even if it looks remotely decent, which I doubt, RPG have always been more art heavy versus graphic heavy. Graphics to some degree take a back seat. I am just saying in my opinion 3d is crap, there is a reason it first came out a few decades ago, and everyone is just jumping on the bandwagon now, thats called Avatar making 2.7 billion dollars.
> 
> ...



Basically setting your standards up too high and calling anything that doesn't cost an army "gimmicky".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I think he's saying 3D is crap, which I agree with, not that it's gimmicky persay. Although it is and will be.

I'd totally play a 13th Floor-esque RPG.


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2010)

Even if you were to think of the 3D part of it as a gimmick, if you don't like it you can turn it off. That means you can think of it as an extra to the fact that the system has as it brings you past gen level of graphics (I've heard some have said it being a step down from GC; but the screens I've seen of Zelda and KH rivaled PS2). That's pretty damn impressive already for a handheld.

On the other hand 3D can be thought of as crap because the effort to making something worthwhile hasn't been put in. But it seems like now it seems like that's exactly what they're trying to do the first step being that they've eliminated the glasses. Imagine a Zelda game that required that extra layer of depth to solve a puzzle. They can really do something awesome with it. Only time will tell, though. The touch screen was only fully utilized by few games like Trauma Center.

But Persona on my DS? Fuck yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, you can turn it off, eh? Not bad. I'd totally do that.


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2010)

There's a slider, similar to controlling the volume. You can set it anywhere from full blown 3D to completely 2D to somewhere in between, however you want it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 17, 2010)

Honestly, if anyone is gonna fully utilize the 3D and all the bells and whistles, it's gonna be Nintendo. Same with the DS. However, that's not to say the games will suck if they don't. Wonder if RPGs arrive in droves to the 3DS since it seems alot of RPG makers are flocking to the handhelds since they are easier to make.

@Kira: Sephiroth pretty much nailed the story for the Zelda game. Guess this is where we disagree as the story is secondary to me whereas I'd rather hear about the gameplay first. Story can wait till I play the game and learn all the details.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

have we herd  ANYthing for mistwalker?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2010)

well if you can turn 3d off thats fine, as far as i know you cannot do that on 3d movies or 3d tvs, but if its optional so be it, i never look extras 

regarding the zelda thing, what exactly are expecting from a zelda game, minus the transition to the wii zelda has essentially always had the same gameplay, and basically all they said at the conference, same gameplay, more fine tuned, so the wii remote is more responsive, but essentially zelda is still the same hack and slash it has been since the nes days; therefore the only thing i care about is story, honestly if you dont care about story go play pong or something


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

You definitely want that feeling of magic and something innovative from a Zelda game otherwise it's same old, same old.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 18, 2010)

My 3 favorite Zelda games and reasons why
Majora's Mask - story, dark atmosphere
Windwaker - story and characters
Twilight Princess - characters

unless its plot related i dont care

but i do look forward to DS 2


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Xenoblade looks fucking AWEEEEESOMEEEEE!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhRfJneuOJU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

The World said:


> You definitely want that feeling of magic and something innovative from a Zelda game otherwise it's same old, same old.


 Zelda discovery sound and heart-get sound are all I need.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> My 3 favorite Zelda games and reasons why
> Majora's Mask - story, dark atmosphere
> Windwaker - story and characters
> Twilight Princess - characters
> ...


Here are mine:

Zelda III
Zelda II
Windwaker (only because I played that more than the others)
Ocarina of Time (never got that far for some reason [emulator related])
Everything else (played some Seasons GB games, and Zelda I I never finished)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 21, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well if you can turn 3d off thats fine, as far as i know you cannot do that on 3d movies or 3d tvs, but if its optional so be it, i never look extras
> 
> regarding the zelda thing, what exactly are expecting from a zelda game, minus the transition to the wii zelda has essentially always had the same gameplay, and basically all they said at the conference, same gameplay, more fine tuned, so the wii remote is more responsive, but essentially zelda is still the same hack and slash it has been since the nes days; therefore the only thing i care about is story, honestly if you dont care about story go play pong or something



Like I said, it's where we disagree. I'm not totally disregarding the story since it's one of the main driving mechanics but if the gameplay sucks ass, I wouldn't want to continue it. Gameplay is what keeps you going in between the story segments. But regardless, I'd rather be surprised about the story though it's Zelda, Link is gonna end up fighting Ganon or one of his cohorts.  Since I never played the Wii version of Twilight, it's gonna be new to me anyways.

As for my fav Zelda's since we're on the subject:
LttP
Windwaker
Ocarina (though I still need to finish it, lots of random shit keeps me from finishing it)
Seasons (I count them as one game since you need both to get the real ending)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 21, 2010)

holy crap there is a new xeno game in the works? why has this not been mentioned before

LttP would be great, maybe the best, if it was remade ala Resident Evil into modern graphics


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there an Ocarina of Time port to DS? There should be. I'd buy it.


----------



## Cash (Jun 21, 2010)

^^will be for the 3DS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't want no 3DS. :taichou


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> holy crap there is a new xeno game in the works? why has this not been mentioned before



This one probably has nothing to do with the others.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't want no 3DS. :taichou



But it's ocarina of time. That is worth your $200


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't want no 3DS. :taichou



YOU WILL GET THE 3DS!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I think CMX is immune to Nintendo's brainwashing. We need to get him and make a cure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2010)

- sigh another release of ocarina, oh boy - how about this gets sunk in the mariana trench; and square gets working on a remake that somebody actually wants ff 7 or i would take a REmake of RE2

@wesley, even if the story doesnt connect, at least some of the elements that make the other games good will be there


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> But it's ocarina of time. That is worth your $200



Ocarina was only good on 64


----------



## Botzu (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh man is there a way to mute your wiimote? Playing fragile and my the wiimote keeps screaming "help me" in this muffled voice and I can't turn it off. Even muting the tv doesn't work. It makes me feel dirty.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2010)

^haha
you speak of fragile .....something dreams on the wii correct, how is it?


----------



## Botzu (Jun 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^haha
> you speak of fragile .....something dreams on the wii correct, how is it?


Its feels alot like luigi's mansion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought there was an unspoken bond between gamers to never mention Luigi's Mansion?

What should I get after I beat Darksiders? I'm leaning towards Neir, but that shit's expensive still.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Sin and Punishment 2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2010)

Playin Lost Planet 2, if you got friends it worth check - and on the ps3 version you can even play as character from monster hunter

never played lugi's mansion, ill still check the game out eventually though becasue it looks good


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 22, 2010)

My favorite RPG series is Golden Sun.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 22, 2010)

The World said:


> Sin and Punishment 2.


This game looks great. Anyone play the first one? I have it but I was never able to beat it.

Speaking of rpg games for wii, I was thoroughly dissapointed with the localization of arc rise fantasia. From all the videos I have seen none of the speaking syncs up. It is reminiscent of old kung fu movies.

Here is a sample of what i am talking about:


looks like a really good game without the voices though.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought there was an unspoken bond between gamers to never mention Luigi's Mansion?
> 
> What should I get after I beat Darksiders? I'm leaning towards Neir, but that shit's expensive still.



Why? That game was great! You get to collect treasure (Drools) and catch ghosts, what more could you ask for in a game? All you'd need is to be able to kill Nazi zombies and the game would be perfect. Well, from an awesomeness perspective anyway..... 

P.S. I just noticed my spell checker doesn't throw a fit from the word, "awesomeness", interesting, didn't know they considered that a legit word.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

You know what would be great? A 1080p remake of chrono trigger on the PS store 
Still 2D though, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Why? That game was great! You get to collect treasure (Drools) and catch ghosts, what more could you ask for in a game? All you'd need is to be able to kill Nazi zombies and the game would be perfect. Well, from an awesomeness perspective anyway.....
> 
> P.S. I just noticed my spell checker doesn't throw a fit from the word, "awesomeness", interesting, didn't know they considered that a legit word.


Really? I don't remember it being any good. Granted I think I played it about 15 seconds. Is that N64 game? Might explain why.

Try confusing it with cooler words like awesomenosity next time. Or awetastic.


Itachi^ said:


> You know what would be great? A 1080p remake of chrono trigger on the PS store
> Still 2D though, wouldn't have it any other way.


 I remember a fan-made 3d remake of Chrono Trigger getting shut down by SquareEnix not incredibly long ago. What a pack of assholes.  They have no intention of ever doing anything with the game. Maybe even the franchise.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I remember that. I was excited for it too.

I would like to see how a 3D one would turn out though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

They also shut down a ROM hack, which is just low. Damn, SquareEnix is a bunch of dicks. :taichou

A 3D remake would be fun, but I'd be happier with a new game in the series--way happier, in fact. I mean, I played the 2D one to death already. I might give it a play-through just to see what the transition is like and get some nostalgia boners.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? I don't remember it being any good. Granted I think I played it about 15 seconds. Is that N64 game? Might explain why.
> 
> Try confusing it with cooler words like awesomenosity next time. Or awetastic.



You haven't played it then.  it was for the Gamecube.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember a fan-made 3d remake of Chrono Trigger getting shut down by SquareEnix not incredibly long ago. What a pack of assholes.  They have no intention of ever doing anything with the game. Maybe even the franchise.



I just can't bring myself to play the Chono Trigger game. The problem for me is that I look at the characters for the game and I think, "I don't care about these people". None of them really interest me enough to make me want to invest time into finding out about them. But maybe it's just because I'm sick of seeing its art style since I see it so much in Dragon Quest, Dragon*ball* and *Blue * Dragon. All the characters really start to look way way way too similar.

I forgot his name but the guy responsible for the art style really doesn't seem to be that creative with his designs. Look at Piccolo (Old one) from Dragonball and compare him to Nene (Shriveled version) and you realize that if you shrunk Piccolo and colored him purple that they'd be almost exact matches and that's quite a gap in time between the two being made too.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

The people from Chrono Trigger do look too much like DB characters, but if you can get past the art design the story and characters are actually really good. I'm beginning to think that the remakes fans really want are just going to be used in case SE goes into a financial slump.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2010)

You do realize they have the same art style because Akira Toryiama created dragon ball and co. , and did character design for all those games 

i remember the remake of zelda link to the past, well it wasnt a remake more like a sequel, called lost something; what i dont get is why nintendo or squenix doesnt just take the product and package it as a bonus feature for one of their games and make money off of it, seems like win win, they do nothing and get a little extra cash

what is this sin and punishment you  speak of


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> You do realize they have the same art style because Akira Toryiama created dragon ball and co. , and did character design for all those games
> 
> i remember the remake of zelda link to the past, well it wasnt a remake more like a sequel, called lost something; what i dont get is why nintendo or squenix doesnt just take the product and package it as a bonus feature for one of their games and make money off of it, seems like win win, they do nothing and get a little extra cash
> 
> what is this sin and punishment you  speak of



Ah, that's the name. I knew it was because of one person, I just forgot his name.

Sin and Punishment was an arcade game turned 64 game, you can get it for the Wii Virtual Console. It's a rail shooter type game that allows you to go left and right on the rail and you can do both close and long range attacks. It also at a certain point turns into a side scroller. It's not a bad game though there is a problem of all the subtitles being in Japanese while the voice work is in english (This was how it was in Japan too), what's the problem? Sometimes you can't tell what they're saying.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Dev's don't think like that. I wish they did. 
I knew Akira Toryiama did the character design for chrono trigger, but not Dragon Quest.  Maybe that's just because I didn't play DQ that much.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> You do realize they have the same art style because Akira Toryiama created dragon ball and co. , and did character design for all those games
> 
> i remember the remake of zelda link to the past, well it wasnt a remake more like a sequel, called lost something; what i dont get is why nintendo or squenix doesnt just take the product and package it as a bonus feature for one of their games and make money off of it, seems like win win, they do nothing and get a little extra cash
> 
> *what is this sin and punishment you  speak of*


Think arcade shooters like area 51. They throw in a twist in that you also control a character and have him dodge projectiles while you are shooting enemies down.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm thinking of picking up Disgaea for the PSP. Can anybody here vouch for it? From what I've read I'm kinda put off by the gameplay, but I've never really given tactical a shot. So I figure I'm just going to jump into it and see if I like it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2010)

ah wii virtual ware, no wonder i have never heard of it, i have turned my wii on since a week after i got , last Christmas

i like toryiama, and his art style, but it can get a bit much if you overload on it, its one of those in moderation types - know the korean dude who does war of genesis and Magna carta or the hentai artist who did shining tears thats another story


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> You haven't played it then.  it was for the Gamecube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe I never did.  I coulda sworn though...

I don't get tired of the character style myself. Sure, almost every protag looks like they stole their hairdo from Goku or something (especially the kid on Blue Dragon), but it ain't so bad. You are right about Nene, though. Purple Piccolo in Saiyan armor. 


Itachi^ said:


> Dev's don't think like that. I wish they did.
> I knew Akira Toryiama did the character design for chrono trigger, but not Dragon Quest.  Maybe that's just because I didn't play DQ that much.


 I thought everybody knew that!  He does art for a few others, I believe, I just can't think of any of their names.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah wii virtual ware, no wonder i have never heard of it, i have turned my wii on since a week after i got , last Christmas
> 
> i like toryiama, and his art style, but it can get a bit much if you overload on it, its one of those in moderation types - know the korean dude who does war of genesis and Magna carta or the hentai artist who did shining tears thats another story


 Hentai? Where?????


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I never did.  I coulda sworn though



Maybe you were thinking of the game 'Mario's Missing'?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, that was probably it, now that I think about it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2010)

@crazy its not actually hentai, the game itself, but the animator/artist who worked on the game does primarily hentai work

but looky looky what i came across on imdb 


awesome move


----------



## Botzu (Jun 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy its not actually hentai, the game itself, but the animator/artist who worked on the game does primarily hentai work
> 
> but looky looky what i came across on imdb
> 
> ...


 woah! I want to see some actual gameplay footage though first.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2010)

some more info from gamespot, theres not to much new additional info except it will still be on the ds as well

this article has a screenshot i believe, if it actually ends up looking like that it will be epic win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

That game looks awesome. It's like playing a cartoon. 

I mean, I'm no graphics whore, but I'd play that just to feel like one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2010)

hehe studio ghibli plus level 5 equals win, although i hope i dont raise my hopes too much and then its just mediocre


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Good point. It's an RPG and it looks fantastic. But it could just be a beautiful disaster.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2010)

People where asking about tales of grace, apparently nintendo mag said europe gets a summer 2010 release

so worse case scenario, us US buyers will get an import copy which should be in english
but in all likelihood if europe gets a release the US probably will as well


----------



## Botzu (Jun 25, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> People where asking about tales of grace, apparently nintendo mag said europe gets a summer 2010 release
> 
> so worse case scenario, us US buyers will get an import copy which should be in english
> but in all likelihood if europe gets a release the US probably will as well


Well that is really good news. Tales of graces is a very good game. Wonder who they will caste for the VAs.

Edit:  kotaku has a video with some gameplay in it for the ghibli game! it looks awesome, I would totally buy it if i had a ps3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2010)

lol , i have to agree with the poster, why the hell did sony not show this at e3, behind only an announcement of the ff7 remake, this is the second greatest news possible

and the game looks amazing, i have to agree with another poster, no matter how bad the rest of the game is, which i doubt it will be bad, i would buy it on visuals alone


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

Are EU and US locked between eachother? 



			
				Botzu said:
			
		

> kotaku has a video with some gameplay in it for the ghibli game! it looks awesome, I would totally buy it if i had a ps3


Looks kind of like Digimon, might give it a try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

That new video just made the game an instant buy. Shit looks epic and the gameplay looks good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Are EU and US locked between eachother?
> 
> 
> Looks kind of like Digimon, might give it a try.



not to sound like a fanatic, but comparing a ghibli work to likes of digimon, is like comparing a queen to a piece of shit; digimon is a cheap poorly made pokemon clone, ghibli is arguably one of the most important animation studios that churns out oscar nominated movies every few years

and i didnt get your first comment, if you are implying Europe is going to get a title like Grace and US not, then the odds of that are slim to nil; honestly the only solid rpg that came out in Europe and Japan but not US was Terranigma and that was well over a decade ago


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

The US didn't get Terranigma?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The US didn't get Terranigma?



Nope.  I played it a bit though, it's quite good.  We got...a game I can't remember instead of Terranigma.  I think it was a Square game, but it might not be.  If I remember I'll edit.

Also:  Chrono Trigger is the best game ever made.  There I said it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2010)

That title belongs to that Skiing game on the PC back in the nineties.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 25, 2010)

You crazed young'uns with your fancy-pants 8-bit+ graphics and your gameplay mechanics. You ought to know that Pong is the best game ever made.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 25, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> Nope.  I played it a bit though, it's quite good.  We got...a game I can't remember instead of Terranigma.  I think it was a Square game, but it might not be.  If I remember I'll edit.
> 
> Also:  Chrono Trigger is the best game ever made.  There I said it.


I was surprised I had never heard about it before I played it a few years ago and now I know why.

Also OH SNAP I just scored a 40 inch tv. T_T I put it about 2 feet from my computer and it is a beautiful thing. Its over twice the size of my old tv atleast. Now I can play those new gen rpgs with the tiny ass text.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

Botzu said:


> I was surprised I had never heard about it before I played it a few years ago and now I know why.
> 
> Also OH SNAP I just scored a 40 inch tv. T_T I put it about 2 feet from my computer and it is a beautiful thing. Its over twice the size of my old tv atleast. Now I can play those new gen rpgs with the tiny ass text.



Yup, that's why.  

And sweet, I've got a 26 inch or so TV and it was terrible for my 360 before I got some HD cables for it.  The text was always super-small which didn't help my already horrible eyesight.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy its not actually hentai, the game itself, but the animator/artist who worked on the game does primarily hentai work
> 
> but looky looky what i came across on imdb
> 
> ...



First video game? Ghibli made Jade Cocoon 1 and 2. Someone didn't do their research.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

I just beat Chrono Trigger for the second time a week or two ago and it has aged pretty well (not the PS port with 5 minute load times). I loved every second of it, but I got all the weapons/armor/side stuff and beat the game quite easily in like 25 hours, lol. I wish they'd HD that shit. I'll say it's the greatest RPG ever made.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2010)

Chrono trigger with HD sprites


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

CT really doesn't need to be remade.  It's already a timeless classic that has and will age well.  

They ported it to DS and threw in one extra dungeon in particular that was just a crappy fetch-quest.  It was awful and I'm afraid if they remake it in true HD that it will be just as bad as that dungeon.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm really upset that Resonance of Fate could have been one of the best games of the decade... and then it wasn't.   Like, really wasn't.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> First video game? Ghibli made *Jade Cocoon 1* and 2. Someone didn't do their research.



It should be a PS1 Classic


----------



## Botzu (Jun 26, 2010)

So Im about halfway through wild arms 4 and it is my fav.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> First video game? *Ghibli made* Jade Cocoon 1 and 2. *Someone didn't do their research.*





Jade Cocoon was actually developed by Genki; Katsuya Kondo separate of studio Ghibli was the character designer on both games

Studio Ghibli collaborated on a game called Magical Pengel, I am assuming once again mainly character design; I cant confirm more than this as the only source I am aware that makes this allegation is wiki;  however the art style does back it up; however how much Ghibli collaborated is unknown, so to say they had more than an indirect hand in this one is also hard to say.

So yes this new game is technically the first studio ghibli game. 

I own all three of these games incidentally.

I also took the liberty of highlighting the part of your post where you faltered.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 26, 2010)

Heh I just found something interesting. Somebody made a translation patch for tales of graces. Though its done with google translate. XD came out funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3EpZ3fc8Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2010)

you might as well wait for the European copy

i will say this though a tales game never fails to have great character design


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 27, 2010)

resident evil 4 if that counts as an RPG


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> not to sound like a fanatic, but comparing a ghibli work to likes of digimon, is like comparing a queen to a piece of shit; digimon is a cheap poorly made pokemon clone, ghibli is arguably one of the most important animation studios that churns out oscar nominated movies every few years



Talking about gameplay?

Also lol no at it being cheaply made compared to Pokemon, or even anything like a Pokemon clone at all.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 27, 2010)

Meh, first two Digimon cartoon seasons were better than any of the crap Pokemon rolled out, though.  Would have been even better if half of the show wasn't some Digimon digivolving... 

Anyway, Pokemon started with the RPG-like game system and Digimon started with a sort of digital pet thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Meh, *first two Digimon cartoon seasons were better than any of the crap Pokemon rolled out*, though.  Would have been even better if half of the show wasn't some Digimon digivolving...
> 
> Anyway, Pokemon started with the RPG-like game system and Digimon started with a sort of digital pet thing.



This; oh god this.

I have never enjoyed Pokemon the anime, even out of a sense of nostalgia.  They were all just poorly written, animated and generally bland.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 27, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This; oh god this.
> 
> I have never enjoyed Pokemon the anime, even out of a sense of nostalgia.  They were all just poorly written, animated and generally bland.



There was one episode of Pokemon that I did thoroughly enjoy, and that was the one where James from Team Rocket was going to be forced to marry this chick that looked just like Jessie. 

Oh, and that one scene where Jessie is talking about how she used to live off of snow+soy sauce. 

But that's about it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2010)

You mean when the cardboard cut-outs they called characters were given smidgens of personality?

Yeah; they were interesting, but the series as a whole was not. >_>


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 27, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei/Persona all the way.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Shin Megami Tensei/Persona all the way.



NO. 

If you're going to play SMT, play Nocturne, DDS or even Devil Summoner before Persona.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 27, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> NO.
> 
> If you're going to play SMT, play Nocturne, DDS or even Devil Summoner before Persona.


Give me break; most of the SMT games haven't even been released here


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 27, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> NO.
> 
> If you're going to play SMT, play Nocturne, DDS or even Devil Summoner before Persona.



This. This, all the fucking way

Patches exist for SMT and SMTII


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Talking about gameplay?
> 
> Also lol no at it being cheaply made compared to Pokemon, or even anything like a Pokemon clone at all.



i havent played the games, but have seen the animes, digimon is the duel master to pokemon; and thats not a good thing; i havent actually played the games my self, as they are not worth the plastic they are printed on although they are all fairly rare especially, digimon world 2; but yes its a clone; a clone is a show or product with a remarkably similar  premises that only comes out due to overwhelming success of a similar product - pokemon is from around 1996; digimon is from 1997; it becomes especially apparent its clone when it comes out so close to the original - the odds of two ideas that similar coming out so close together are not so high


read the paragraph first pokemon game in 1996, first digimon product in 1997
also read the line preceeding it, digimon never came close to matching pokemon's success, why you ask, i dont care that much for pokemon, but its still like comparing God to ant, when i see the drege that is digimon

incidentally although more popular than digimon Yu gi oh, is probably also a clone


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2010)

No the Pokemon anime blows in comparison to the entire Digimon series regardless of whether it was conceived before or after pokemon. Not to mention YGO as a whole is shit anyway (minus the original manga)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2010)

I liked the original yugioh anime too, before they went all cardgame-crazy. It had some imaginative games in there...but then of course they had to market the card game to hell and beyond so it became what it is now.

Digimon season 2 was epic. True anime greatness, even though a kodomo series. I've not kept up with it much though, season 4 bored me since the kids would become the digimon instead of have them around...which was stupid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 28, 2010)

hmmm of course pokemon tanks as an anime, but at least the games are fun; digimon is gun to head awful as an anime, breaking through the bottom of the barrel where pokemon waves it good bye

the original yu gi oh anime is actually decent , then it got meh

but the whole point is not the comparison between pokemon and digimon, tis dont compare digimon to anything ghibli related 


Has anyone here played eternal poison, how is that?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

Digimon was only good during the first 2 seasons.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

Tamers and Savers were just as good as Adventure 02 in my opinion.

Digimon games are way more innovative then Pokemon games, they both have their fair share of bad games though.

Every game after red and blue, is the same game mechanics



> i havent played the games, but have seen the animes, digimon is the duel master to pokemon; and thats not a good thing; i havent actually played the games my self, as they are not worth the plastic they are printed on although they are all fairly rare especially, digimon world 2;





> i havent played the games


I'll leave it at that.



> but yes its a clone; a clone is a show or product with a remarkably similar premises that only comes out due to overwhelming success of a similar product


If Transformers is a clone of Gundam because they are giant robots who fight, then sure.



> True anime greatness, even though a kodomo series. I've not kept up with it much though, season 4 bored me since the kids would become the digimon instead of have them around...which was stupid.


It's best to forget Frontier ever happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm really upset that Resonance of Fate could have been one of the best games of the decade... and then it wasn't. Like, really wasn't.


 What happened to it?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What happened to it?



They took a unique, and interesting (if somewhat difficult) battle system, an actually pretty interesting Steam-Punk, post apocalyptic back story--with its own universe, an incredibly rich and well thought out setting and atmosphere...

...and then took the most generic characters and put them in a bottom of the barrel generic anime story and left it at that.  Seriously.  Had they actually put more emphasis on story, pacing and characters, it could have been amazing.  They just decided to focus on gameplay and making me wish they kept the universe and gave it to another game.

And lol @ Digimon being a bad anime--especially being considered worse than Pokemon.  It had a somewhat complex plot (for a children's show) with an overarching plot and enemies, characters with actual evolving personalities, a world that really wasn't all that similar to pokemon unless you're so anal retentive as to assume any show with monsters is a copy of Pokemon, and hell, a little bit of a darker tone than "FRRANDSHP FOR EVA PEEKASHOO!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

So the gameplay's really good, right? 

I was thinking about getting that game once it drops in price a bit. Disappointing news. :taichou


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2010)

Get it; you'll never play a game like it, and it's still fun to play.  I always recommend it when I can, because it's unique and still interesting, as well as fun to actually play.

Just, don't pay 60 bucks like I did.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

> They just decided to focus on gameplay and making me wish they kept the universe and gave it to another game.


So like crazy asked, the gameplay is really awesome?

 I don't mind generic stories, as long as the battle system makes up for it, like the Tales of games, Dragon Quest, and Gust games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Get it; you'll never play a game like it, and it's still fun to play. I always recommend it when I can, because it's unique and still interesting, as well as fun to actually play.
> 
> Just, don't pay 60 bucks like I did.


 I'll get it on your recommendation.

If I don't like it... :taichou I know where you live (I stalked you for a few months, so be prepared).


Sephiroth said:


> So like crazy asked, the gameplay is really awesome?
> 
> I don't mind generic stories, as long as the battle system makes up for it, like the Tales of games and Dragon Quest.


 I don't mind them either, but they can be the factor between a good game and a great one (Stella Deus comes to mind; it could've been an epic game with a better story/VA/plot).


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2010)

Digimon started off as a poke-clone, i'll admit, though it became much much more. The anime each had a short duration and a clear end, pokemon does this forever ongoing thing with no progress. It's a great way to keep reeling in kids and new fans with not letting the series grow up but at the same time you will keep losing them once they grow up. Sure, for every one that goes 2 new ones come but this is not proper fan loyalty.

As for the games, some of them like digimon world were kinda meh (although i enjoyed DW2 purely due to hype back in the day) but others like digimon rumble arena were great. I genuinely preferred it to the original SSB.


Season 3 of the anime messed itself up by trying to market the card game too much (damn yugioh wannabes) but it had some good grounds on it. Impmon was a surprisingly cool character and the way the last arc of it happened was actually quite good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So like crazy asked, the gameplay is really awesome?
> 
> I don't mind generic stories, as long as the battle system makes up for it, like the Tales of games and Dragon Quest.



Yeah, I think I said it was good, but not really enough emphasis.

The gameplay is crazy good--it's also some of the most ridiculously over the top crazy stylized action you'll find anywhere.  It's also the most complex and involved battle system I've ever used; there are literally about 5-6 going on at once, and you have to juggle them all at the same time.  There's an intense of amount of strategy involved that you won't notice if you're just watching, but you'll lose almost all the time if you don't.  It's also very rewarding and very fun to do.

It's easily the highlight and selling point of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Digimon started off as a poke-clone, i'll admit, though it became much much more. The anime each had a short duration and a clear end, pokemon does this forever ongoing thing with no progress. It's a great way to keep reeling in kids and new fans with not letting the series grow up but at the same time you will keep losing them once they grow up. Sure, for every one that goes 2 new ones come but this is not proper fan loyalty.


It started as a Tamagotchi clone if were going to call it anything, the idea was to create Tamagotchi for boys.



> As for the games, some of them like digimon world were kinda meh (although i enjoyed DW2 purely due to hype back in the day) but others like digimon rumble arena were great. I genuinely preferred it to the original SSB.


I would say Digimon World 1 was Digimon in it's purest original concept.

DW2 is probably the best in the series though, while Data Squad is the worst game.




> Season 3 of the anime messed itself up by trying to market the card game too much (damn yugioh wannabes) but it had some good grounds on it. Impmon was a surprisingly cool character and the way the last arc of it happened was actually quite good.


It also suffered from Evangelion syndrome, which was popular at the time.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll get it on your recommendation.
> 
> If I don't like it... :taichou I know where you live (I stalked you for a few months, so be prepared).
> 
> I don't mind them either, but they can be the factor between a good game and a great one (Stella Deus comes to mind; it could've been an epic game with a better story/VA/plot).



It's good, just don't pay out the ass for it. 

And, it has Robin from the Teen Titans cartoon on it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, I think I said it was good, but not really enough emphasis.
> 
> The gameplay is crazy good--it's also some of the most ridiculously over the top crazy stylized action you'll find anywhere.  It's also the most complex and involved battle system I've ever used; there are literally about 5-6 going on at once, and you have to juggle them all at the same time.  There's an intense of amount of strategy involved that you won't notice if you're just watching, but you'll lose almost all the time if you don't.  It's also very rewarding and very fun to do.
> 
> It's easily the highlight and selling point of the game.



Will pick it up when the price drops then, I had fun with the demo, even though I didn't know what the hell I was doing. (Was in Japanese)

Also anyways, enough about Digimon and Pokemon, they both have their strong points, and why they are a part of the monster raising trinity of games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

It has Robin in it? 

I will heed your suggestion and continue to wait for price negotiations. I got plenty of time.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, if and/or when you get the game, don't do anything until you do the tutorial.

You will rage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a habit of raging easily.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Get it; you'll never play a game like it, and it's still fun to play.  I always recommend it when I can, because it's unique and still interesting, as well as fun to actually play.
> 
> Just, don't pay 60 bucks like I did.



I paid 60 bucks for it and still haven't played it 

I guess I should have waited till the priced dropped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

The World said:


> I paid 60 bucks for it and still haven't played it
> 
> I guess I should have waited till the priced dropped.


 It's not too late, man! You can give me that copy then wait until the price drops to buy the game.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Trinity Universe comes out tomorrow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, shii---!! 

If it's 39.99 or something I am definitely gonna have to get it. Nier will have to fucking wait.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 29, 2010)

Ended up getting Deathsmiles and randomly decided to purchase Record of Agarest War as well. Holy crap at the box art, no wonder they aren't allowed to display it. 

Edit: This is just lulz.... haha


Edit to my edit: I failed to realize the fucking weaboo pillowcase that came as well. 

At least Deathsmiles had a faceplate and an arranged OST.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 29, 2010)

wait is deathsmiles out already, i still need to pick up record and def. gonna get deathsmiles


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah it released today. Doubt it will sell quickly though. I was the only one to pre-order at my gamestop and the closest 5 in the vicinity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

What is Deathsmiles?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 29, 2010)

It's a horizontal bullet hell (heaven) shmup from Cave a.k.a not a RPG.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2010)

Hehe but it fits under anime style, thats why i modded the title.

Hey i have no probs with a fancy  mousepad and pillowcase. Better to get a pillowcase where i can droll into a nice anime chick face, than get an ost that will collect dust on my shelf. 

Just a little off topic comment, the 3ds supposedly cost 300 dollars. I am sorry,  but  no one in their right mind would pay 300 dollars for a handheld. I honestly  hope this is the final nail that puts nintendo out of the hardware market, leave that to sony and microsoft, and just go whore out zelda and mario to them and still make a nice profit.
Hell, look at sega, they make some of the most quality rpgs now.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 30, 2010)

Has anyone here played Record of Agarest War? It's like the most expensive thing in the Playstation Store and I'm wondering if it's any good.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hehe but it fits under anime style, thats why i modded the title.
> 
> Hey i have no probs with a fancy  mousepad and pillowcase. Better to get a pillowcase where i can droll into a nice anime chick face, than get an ost that will collect dust on my shelf.
> 
> ...



If you think a $300 pricetag is gonna stop people from buying it, you have a rude awakening. People have spent an equivalent/way more for phones and mp3 players. That thing is as powerful as a Gamecube with games that people are looking forward to. Come to the sunny side and see that handheld gaming is just as viable as consoles.  Where did you get that info btw because Nintendo still hasn't officially stated a MSRP.

The pillowcase is staying wrapped and tossed in the closest, just ugh.  OST got some use already but gonna rip it and put it on my Zune. Arranged soundtrack has some interesting tracks.

@Azure Flame Kite, I just got the 360 version today but I'm not sure if there are any differences. Haven't had a chance to play it but it seems like a solid strategy rpg with dating minigame tossed in.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If you think a $300 pricetag is gonna stop people from buying it, you have a rude awakening. People have spent an equivalent/way more for phones and mp3 players. That thing is as powerful as a Gamecube with games that people are looking forward to. Come to the sunny side and see that handheld gaming is just as viable as consoles.  Where did you get that info btw because Nintendo still hasn't officially stated a MSRP.
> 
> The pillowcase is staying wrapped and tossed in the closest, just ugh.  OST got some use already but gonna rip it and put it on my Zune. Arranged soundtrack has some interesting tracks.
> 
> @Azure Flame Kite, I just got the 360 version today but I'm not sure if there are any differences. Haven't had a chance to play it but it seems like a solid strategy rpg with dating minigame tossed in.



I can always take that pillowcase off your hands. 

And, the PSP retailed at like 250, and it still sold.  Think of that, but with Nintendo slapped on it, and 300 really doesn't sound that far fetched considering how many yuppie couples will be buying for themselves and their progeny.  Now that Nintendo is "in" with the rich upper middle class, shit's going to sell regardless of a price tag.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2010)

- its called google, several sites report the price tag may be as high as 350-400
- the psp as a base package has been 170, the psp go was given a price tag of 250 and almost proceeded to send sony to bankruptcy, needless to say it didnt do well
- the wii solid primarily for its lower price compared to the other 
- why did you buy a set for 60 bucks with items you dont like, if you could buy it for 20-30 dollars cheaper on ebay
- 3ds, has great games alright, games that were great about 13 years ago, Ocarina of time can only be milked so much 
-@ botzu, i will never again watch a movie that you recommend, i am still trying to catch my soul after it left my body right around the time to mentally disabled kids were beating each other to death


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2010)

@crazy - trinity universe is 50


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 30, 2010)

Now you're saying it's 350-400 lol. Just going to disregard that since like I said, until Nintendo officially announces the price, no point getting worked up over assumptions. No system ever has real good games in abundance at launch but regardless, the 3D remakes aren't going to be the only games for sale.

PSP Go had other issues that kept it from selling well, being UMD less being one of them.

I liked the mouse pad that came with Agarest, makes me lol. Pillowcase is eh.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> - its called google, several sites report the price tag may be as high as 350-400
> - the psp as a base package has been 170, the psp go was given a price tag of 250 and almost proceeded to send sony to bankruptcy, needless to say it didnt do well
> - the wii solid primarily for its lower price compared to the other
> - why did you buy a set for 60 bucks with items you dont like, if you could buy it for 20-30 dollars cheaper on ebay
> ...



-"Several sites" is a nice way of saying "I don't know."  Wait until Nintendo says something.
-Doesn't matter.  _It retailed at 250_ when it first came out.  I know; I bought one.  Again, also consider that it's Nintendo, not sony.
-The PSP Go nearly bankrupt Sony because it was a glorified phone (without the phone part) that fucked over previous customers who had bought UMD games and movies.
-That's not the sole reason and you know it.
-What?
-And, that's incredibly silly to assume that all the games will be rehashes.  All you're doing is assuming, and it sounds like silly non-sense.  Wait until things have been solidified before spouting off things.

God, those mousepads are huge in Japan.  Trust me.  You can get them with anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

I looked online for Trinity Universe and it was 49.99.  I guess I'll wait a while on that one. A gamble, I suppose, as I've heard stock shortages might happen.

I'm not planning on buying a 3DS any time soon, if at all. I'm tired of handheld gaming and I never even play my DS anymore. I will probably get Golden Sun though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hehe but it fits under anime style, thats why i modded the title.
> 
> Hey i have no probs with a fancy  mousepad and pillowcase. Better to get a pillowcase where i can droll into a nice anime chick face, than get an ost that will collect dust on my shelf.
> 
> ...



Wasn't the psp 300 on release?

Edit:


> And, the PSP retailed at like 250



Ah right.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

I doubt Nintendo would make a handheld more than the consoles launch price.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> - its called google, several sites report the price tag may be as high as 350-400
> - the psp as a base package has been 170, the psp go was given a price tag of 250 and almost proceeded to send sony to bankruptcy, needless to say it didnt do well
> - the wii solid primarily for its lower price compared to the other
> - why did you buy a set for 60 bucks with items you dont like, if you could buy it for 20-30 dollars cheaper on ebay
> ...



Most of the people speculating aren't usually accurate in their predictions. several of them are also sayign that even at $300 it would sell out.

But that's all kind of irrelevant since it's not Nintendo saying the price.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

But it's in 3D! There's a permium for that kind of space-aged technology.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

The future is now.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to the World of Tomorrow!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Are we accounting for inflation?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 30, 2010)

Old is new with Nintendo. The DS looks like the Game & Watch games, the Wii is an extension of Nintendo's old motion control days for the NES and the 3DS is the reincarnation of the Virtual Boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm still waiting on a functional Power Glove.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Pow-pow-power Glove! Leading the waaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


Wait, that's Power Wheels. 

Some kid in our neighborhood had a Power Glove. It was horrible. Basically a NES controller taped to a glove.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2010)

lol Agarest War LE. I shit on it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2010)

Nintendo is simply a company that ran out good ideas after the snes, and has been steadily going down hill in terms of quality, but just happens to have the best marketing department in the world, so they know the little things that will make their 3rd rate products desirable enough to the masses. 

And the psp even on opening day was never 250, that was the psp go; I know as I wanted to buy it lanuch day but figured I would wait and maybe it would go down, and years passed and I was like fuck they are not dropping this price, oh well and I bought a 3000 model. And for perspective the ds lite was 130 dollars brand new.

And besides, seeing as this is an rpg thread, do you honestly think the same compaines that whine its too hard to make games for ps3, will just all of sudden say poof "its so easy i can do it" and start making games designed for this 3d system. Right.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nintendo is simply a company that ran out good ideas after the snes, and has been steadily going down hill in terms of quality, but just happens to have the best marketing department in the world, so they know the little things that will make their 3rd rate products desirable enough to the masses.
> 
> *And the psp even on opening day was never 250*, that was the psp go; I know as I wanted to buy it lanuch day but figured I would wait and maybe it would go down, and years passed and I was like fuck they are not dropping this price, oh well and I bought a 3000 model. And for perspective the ds lite was 130 dollars brand new.
> 
> And besides, seeing as this is an rpg thread, do you honestly think the same compaines that whine its too hard to make games for ps3, will just all of sudden say poof "its so easy i can do it" and start making games designed for this 3d system. Right.







> The PSP was released on March 24, 2005 in North America (the United States and Canada). The only package on sale is the Value Pack, identical to the Japanese release save for the inclusion of a UMD of preview videos and a cleaning cloth for* $249.99 USD* (€200 or $299.99 CAD). Sony claimed it would have one million units available for sale in these territories by the end of the 2004–2005 fiscal year (ending March 31, 2005). In order to accommodate the large demand in North America the European release date was pushed back several months. In the US, the first million units included the movie Spider-Man 2 on UMD, free of charge. In Canada, PSP bundles were made available with Gretzky NHL (a Sony-developed hockey game).



Yes it was; quit making shit up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2010)

- read your own article (well actually the main psp page)  that you cited, in the second paragraph its says sales of the psp have always lagged behind the ds, im pretty sure price is one of those factors, so that makes you point moot; if you continue reading its says although it sold well it still sold below expectations

ultimately if I gave a wrong price, my point was nonetheless proven, so ill take it, high price adversely effects sales

- and apparently less than a year later, if you read the rest of the article in March 2006, the price was cut by fifty dollars to 199.99, and since then has only dropped an additional 30, but within a year of its launch it already cut its price by 1/5


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not really moot, because the point I was trying to make was that you keep spewing hearsay without actually bothering to look anything up--things that require effectively no effort to find.  You've done it like 3 times in the past couple of posts.

Of course price affects sales; no one is denying it.  But, like you said, Nintendo has a world class marketing team, and a strong fanbase.  You think they can't pull off largely expensive bullshit?  What about Wii Fit?  Wii Motion Plus?  All were fairly expensive, needless addons and gimmicks that sold like hot cakes.

The point is, a high price tag will deter some people because the DS was the cheaper alternative to the PSP, and the much more veritable handheld--ergo, it sold as an alternative and generally accepted top brand handheld.  They still have the selling power of the Nintendo sticker, and they have the incredibly large (and incredibly new) casual fanbase that will probably eat it up.

Anyways;

Tri Ace.

What the fuck, man?  What happened to you?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nintendo is simply a company that ran out good ideas after the snes, and has been steadily going down hill in terms of quality, but just happens to have the best marketing department in the world, so they know the little things that will make their 3rd rate products desirable enough to the masses.



If Nintendo is so bad then what do you consider good?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 30, 2010)

Nintendo can pretty much do whatever the hell they want at the moment.  Both the Wii and the DS are inferior technology-wise to their competitors yet have sold more than either of them.  

Which console has better games is up for grabs, but Nintendo has always had a stranglehold on the hand-held market, which it's going to keep with the 3DS.  Nintendo is going to keep the pricing on the 3DS as reasonable as possible so it doesn't lose it's dominance.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nintendo is simply a company that ran out good ideas after the snes, and has been steadily going down hill in terms of quality, but just happens to have the best marketing department in the world, so they know the little things that will make their 3rd rate products desirable enough to the masses.


But every gaming company copies Nitnendo's ideas. . .

They also only recently got good marketing.


> And besides, seeing as this is an rpg thread, do you honestly think the same compaines that whine its too hard to make games for ps3, will just all of sudden say poof "its so easy i can do it" and start making games designed for this 3d system. Right.


Yes, 3D is a surprisingly simple thing to do.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 1, 2010)

^where did you get every gaming company copies nintendo
last time i checked both the ps1/saturn - both had disc based games first, which is arguably the most important transition from those eye shore cartridges that nintendo used

-atari made the first really solid console, magnavox apparently made one of the first; nintendo was sit on its ass twiddling its thumbs until 1983 

- about the only thing nintendo i can sort of give nintendo credit for is the handheld, although sega game gear was just light years ahead of its time and a much superior system

in fact sega time after time got shafted while nintendo time after time if for nothing else the grace of God kept on gaining favor; Sony is my favorite company, but Sega was probably the true revolutionary of modern consoles, but it got relgated to software

the only reason anyone ever says "everyone copies nintendo", its because they rush out third rate products like the wii , which technically is the first of the modern motion control systems, but its an extremely poor piece of workmanship and i do not doubt both the kinetic and move will far surpass it 

but to show im not a complete nintendo hater , i did pick up Harvest Moon friends of mineral town for the gameboy advance

- and since this is an rpg thread, lets not forget sega gave us Phantasy Star, the recently released sakura war series, and panzer dragoon saga; while nintendo (fire emblem was only published by nintendo)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sega also did Valkyria Chronicles i think. Loved the look of that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

I wish Sega would make another Phantasy Star game that isn't an MMO. I miss that game.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't you mean fake/crappy MMO


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 1, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^where did you get every gaming company copies nintendo
> last time i checked both the ps1/saturn - both had disc based games first, which is arguably the most important transition from those eye shore cartridges that nintendo used
> 
> -atari made the first really solid console, magnavox apparently made one of the first; nintendo was sit on its ass twiddling its thumbs until 1983
> ...



You seem incredibly biased.

Also, you seem to have forgotten that Nintendo was working with Sony in order to make a CD based game system and that was why we had the Playstation in the first place. Also, Sega made several add ons that didn't work like the Sega CD so why are you targeting Nintendo and ignoring the crap that Sega has made?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> Don't you mean fake/crappy MMO


Pretty sure crappy's implied whenever an MMO is mentioned.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

MMOs killed my Blizzard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

But what about Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

Diablo 3 will come in the year 2035.

Starcraft 2 seems kinda iffy to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> But what about Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2.



StarCraft was released in what, 98?  97?

Ghost?  Hmm.

They don't actually care much about their other franchises anymore.

No, instead they create goddamn pug models for people to spend hundreds of hours in WoW earning, even though it does nothing.  Fuck Blizzard; they have yet to earn my trust again, and I won't until proven otherwise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

I won't trust 'em either until we get Diablo 3 and it's good.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

I won't trust Blizzard until WOW2 comes out and it's good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

I see you trollin'; I be hatin'. :taichou


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

ON TO DS SHIT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjU4WZeaSk[/YOUTUBE]



Oh Seth Green you never stop do you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder if the class system and monster recruitment is back in DQIX. I still don't know why they changed those features--those were the best features in the stupid franchise.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> You seem incredibly biased.
> 
> Also, you seem to have forgotten that Nintendo was working with Sony in order to make a CD based game system and that was why we had the Playstation in the first place. Also, Sega made several add ons that didn't work like the Sega CD so why are you targeting Nintendo and ignoring the crap that Sega has made?



He is biased against Nintendo, handheld gaming, and systems with a lack of RPGs. 

I do find it funny how Nintendo gets ragged on for not "evolving" yet JRPGs are notorious for it, using cliche after cliche and stock character after character. I personally don't care as the game is enjoyable.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> He is biased against Nintendo, handheld gaming, and systems with a lack of RPGs.
> 
> I do find it funny how Nintendo gets ragged on for not "evolving" yet JRPGs are notorious for it, using cliche after cliche and stock character after character. I personally don't care as the game is enjoyable.



JRPGs are some of the most pointless, self-parodying games around.  

I consider them worse than the FPS craze.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

JRPS are BESTRPGS.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the recently released sakura war series,



Sakura Wars has been around since the Dreamcast


Also, one thing that "needs" to happen in order to fix the calamity that befell JRPGS. Kill the FF franchise, end it at XIV and scrap XV. It happens to be a large contributor to this monotonous crap, not to mention it has shown that it will just rely on the same tired drivel and archaic battle systems


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 1, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Sakura Wars has been around since the Dreamcast
> 
> 
> Also, one thing that "needs" to happen in order to fix the calamity that befell JRPGS. Kill the FF franchise, end it at XIV and scrap XV. It happens to be a large contributor to this monotonous crap, not to mention it has shown that it will just rely on the same tired drivel and archaic battle systems



Maybe if they put it under ground for a while they'll come up with a way to revitalize it in ten or twenty years?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

How will killing FF fix it? It at least is one of the few series that evolves it's battle system a bit compared to other jrpgs. Hell, people were praising Lost Odyssey for going back to old school turn based battles and that's as archaic as it gets (well there is the DQ series...)

I do believe that Kitase mentioned that whether XV happens or not depends on how XIII was received. We always have Sakaguchi's crew at Mistwalker though if people still want old FF style games.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2010)

^I actually needed that reminder TBH. Hence the quotes on "needs"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

One thing I dislike is that FF changes too much actually. 



> JRPGs are some of the most pointless, self-parodying games around.
> 
> I consider them worse than the FPS craze.


It's near dead on current gen consoles though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

JRPGs for better or worse are gonna remain the same. I do wish they would tone down some of the overly dramatic scenes as they tend to just become plain cheesy thus killing whatever intention they wanted. 

FFXIII as an example, Lightning's speech to Orphan: Horrible and the awkward smiles and movements of the party just made me shake my head. On the other hand, the scene with Vanille and Sazh at the amusement park after he found out she was Pulse native and the cause of his son's ultimate crystallization, I thought that was very touching the way the emotions and sentiment came off. Don't get me started on Star Ocean IV though....


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> How will killing FF fix it? It at least is one of the few series that evolves it's battle system a bit compared to other jrpgs. Hell, people were praising Lost Odyssey for going back to old school turn based battles and that's as archaic as it gets (well there is the DQ series...)
> 
> I do believe that Kitase mentioned that whether XV happens or not depends on how XIII was received. We always have Sakaguchi's crew at Mistwalker though if people still want old FF style games.



Yes, they tweak a few things...

..and then use so much cliche it's written all over the box.  Then they rely on the fact that Final Fantasy draws stupid amounts of support and prestige based on nothing more than name and past achievements.  They all this money to throw around, making it very flashy and sparkly, and it's all so very done before.

It's not that the games are bad, perse.  They're just mediocre, and then they set another trend of copycat bullshit because that's what sells.  

Hell, I would rather play Nocturne or Resonance of Fate than any recent FF game; and I use the term "recent" loosely.  Nocturne may be incredibly archaic in terms of gameplay, but the story and presentation are so masterful and deliciously minimalistic its innovation in itself, and Resonance may have a story made of anime run-off held together with cliches, but the game is actually unique in its gameplay, and fucking fun at that.  

FF needs to die or be revamped.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

As far as story wise, you have a point. Gameplay wise, I appreciate their innovation. Even though RPGs are heavily story based games, I still want to have an enjoyable battle system. The main revamp they really need is new scenario and main story writers along with not fucking with the script to try to appeal to certain demographics.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

It's not like the actual story itself has to be removed; a the very least they could change their telling of the story.  

Instead we get the same power of friendship, underdog story told from the perspective of the young hero who travels the land bringing together a rag tag team of misfits (an ex soldier; a pirate; a princess) and beat the main badguy.  Every fucking time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

I just tend to ignore the story for Jrpgs for the most part now, and focus more on whatever character I like, and whether the battle system and exploring is fun or not, the story is only a vehicle in rpgs, the overarching story was never the true purpose of the rpgs anyway.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not like the actual story itself has to be removed; a the very least they could change their telling of the story.
> 
> Instead we get the same power of friendship, underdog story told from the perspective of the young hero who travels the land bringing together a rag tag team of misfits (an ex soldier; a pirate; a princess) and beat the main badguy.  Every fucking time.



I never said it needs to be removed but it certainly needs revamping. Tactics still remains one of their best games in terms of story and they keep falling flat with every sequel.

On another note, IGN's Deathsmiles review disappoints me to no end. I can understand why they need to name drop Ikaruga (all the damn time with shmup reviews) but always complaining with "this should have been a XBLA release" really just shows the reviewers just don't get the genre.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe they should go for a parody of their old one? Maybe make a FF game that lampshades the stereotypes and such of the older games? Have a town where the ultimate insult is calling some a "SPOONY BARD!"

I rather loved Ar Tonelico 2's touch of humor, it was very refreshing in a way.

By the by, anyone here ever play Sand of Destruction? Interesting battle system but the story was kind of crap and the main romance made no sense and if you got good at the battle system then you never had any more challange at all.

The main battle element was combo's and if you leveled them up then instead of having to use say, three points for a three hit combo you would instead "link" the combo's and only have to use 1 point for to combo hits. Link enough combos and the game gets ridiculously easy.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2010)

After reading the complaints of the FF franchise holding JRPGs back, I noticed another major franchise that is committing similar offences, but to an even worse degree.

Pokemon 

Pokemon:
-Hasn't changed it's core gameplay in 15 years.
-Hasn't changed it's story formula AT ALL over the course of three sequels. Possibly four. (B/W is said to have an improved story, but I'm not holding my breath.)
-Embraces it's past in order to move the franchise forward. Aka remakes and refusal to change the style of the graphics
-And is arguably as popular and influential to the genre as FF.

Should equal blame go towards Pokemon? It isn't helping revolutionize the genre, that's for sure.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> After reading the complaints of the FF franchise holding JRPGs back, I noticed another major franchise that is committing similar offences, but to an even worse degree.
> 
> Pokemon
> 
> ...



Pokemon doesn't come to mind when when I think JRPG.  It doesn't even come to mind when I think RPG.  It's not a revolutionary game by any standard--hasn't been since Red and Blue; it's not really the big names and big guns when it comes to RPGs.  

Everything you've said is true, but games like Final Fantasy are trend setters--god awful trend setters.  It's the Halo/Call of Duty of JRPGs.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2010)

Using pokemon isn't the best example as it never aims to innovate placing unfair expectations. They're target demographic includes children as young as 8. Despite that, however, it strikes an incredible balance of casual and hardcore play (I have nearly 1000 hours logged on my copy of Pearl alone). 

The real test of new expectations for the series will be Black and White as they're changing those exact things you listed. They're playing up the whole Black vs White and depending on how you play the game you'll end up with a different story. They're also leaving top down view and 2D and going Coliseum.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pokemon doesn't come to mind when when I think JRPG.  It doesn't even come to mind when I think RPG.  It's not a revolutionary game by any standard--hasn't been since Red and Blue; it's not really the big names and big guns when it comes to RPGs.
> 
> Everything you've said is true, but games like Final Fantasy are trend setters--god awful trend setters.  It's the Halo/Call of Duty of JRPGs.



I think it boils down to whether the franchise is influential or not, and I'd say Pokemon is pretty influential. Maybe not as much as FF, but it's definitely there. And as long as a franchise with problems like Pokemon is influential, the genre will no doubt be affected. 

Which brings me back to my original question, only this time a little different. How much is Pokemon affecting the decay of our JRPGs?



Delirium, I'd love to respond to your post, but I'm typing this on the PS3 browser and I'm running out of word space. I'll respond in a new post eventually, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I think it boils down to whether the franchise is influential or not, and I'd say Pokemon is pretty influential. Maybe not as much as FF, but it's definitely there. And as long as a franchise with problems like Pokemon is influential, the genre will no doubt be affected.
> 
> Which brings me back to my original question, only this time a little different. How much is Pokemon affecting the decay of our JRPGs?
> 
> ...



It may be influential, but not really in relation to where Final Fantasy has reign.

How many RPGs have copied Pokemon?  How many copied Final Fantasy?

The closest thing Pokemon had to large influence was the influx of Pokemon clone games and such; none of which really had much, if any, relation to the JRPG market.  I don't see how a rather unrelated Game has much to do with JRPGs other than leveling up and xeroxing the story for each installment.  And it started long before Pokemon was copying itself.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

delirium said:


> Using pokemon isn't the best example as it never aims to innovate placing unfair expectations.



You bring up a great point. Pokemon has never promised to innovate, therefore there has been no disappointment whenever a new game comes around.

What if FF tried that?

Say SE enjoyed the success of [INSERT FAVORITE FF game HERE] so much that they decided to keep the core gameplay the same in all subsequent sequels. 

Would there be as much complaining if FF never tried to innovate? Would there be less complaining about the franchise if it had stuck to a successful formula? Would less innovation lead to less claims of the genre being ruined?

That sounds backwards to me.

(I understand I sound like I'm bashing on Pokemon, but I don't mean to. I'm a huge huge fan. I just find it's problems fun to discuss and bring into perspective.)


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The closest thing Pokemon had to large influence was the influx of Pokemon clone games and such; none of which really had much, if any, relation to the JRPG market.  I don't see how a rather unrelated Game has much to do with JRPGs other than leveling up and xeroxing the story for each installment.  And it started long before Pokemon was copying itself.



This article brings up an interesting point. 



 Gameplay is all Pokemon has. There's no story to keep fans hooked. It's all about the gameplay. That's why people keep coming back. According to them, Red and Blue were the first RPGs to prioritze gameplay over story.

That alone gives Pokemon a fairly large stake in what current JRPGs are. Sure, not many prioritze gameplay over story (but some do), but at the very least you can say Pokemon showed us what the benifits are of fun gameplay in a JRPG.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2010)

> What if FF tried that?



Then you'd have a different series altogether. You'd also have different fans. If we went back in time and the creators of the series decided to go a different route, then they'd have made different decisions as far as the creation of the game is concerned. They'd also have marketed to a different audience and gave the game a different image, making the idea of this conversation non existent.

The reason we're here now is because that's not the case.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

delirium said:


> Then you'd have a different series altogether. You'd also have different fans. If we went back in time and the creators of the series decided to go a different route, then they'd have made different decisions as far as the creation of the game is concerned. They'd also have marketed to a difference audience and gave the game a different image, making the idea of this conversation non existent.
> 
> The reason we're here now is because that's not the case.



I'm not sure what you're trying to say. If they had stuck to one formula and went with it, the fans would be different? 

I can agree with that, but what does that have to do with the current state of things?


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2010)

Because the conversation has been about _certain_ games that are aimed towards _certain_ demos. If a game changed its demo then it's not trying to live up to those expectations meaning...



> Would there be as much complaining if FF never tried to innovate? Would there be less complaining about the franchise if it had stuck to a successful formula? Would less innovation lead to less claims of the genre being ruined?
> 
> That sounds backwards to me.



This wouldn't apply.

You're asking about RPGs such as FF and setting up a hypothetical in which they're not the same series, a more casual series, and yet placing the same expectations of innovation as if it were the series it is today.


To summarize: People have a legit reason to complain about the FF series because of the type of series it is and the gamers they cater to. If you changed the kind of series it is they people would have no reason to complain as they're not promised the kinds of things they're expecting now.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

We have universe A. Here is where the FF series stuck to a successful formula and used that for multiple games.

Then we have universe B. This is where the FF franchise is as it is today. Different aspects of gameplay and a split fandom.

A has the benifit of being well liked, but the innovation is lacking. Compare it to Pokemon as I did before. 
B has the benifit of being very varied and changes up things, but it isn't as well recieved as A. How well the games are made also varies.

Which is better for the state of things?

My point that I've been trying to make is that the varied opinions of the fans is what shows that things are being changed up and somewhat innovated. Everybody loves Pokemon. There aren't many hardcore fans that seriously complain things need to change. But they do.

If FF were to universally please it's fans as everybody wants it to, then there would have to be an end to innovation in the series, and that would ultimately be the true decay that everybody speaks of.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 2, 2010)

I think its really odd how they go to such extremes. FF12 was all about vast environments and explorability(lol made up word) and that was pretty much its major selling point. FF13 pretty much puts you on a track and has you walk in a straight line until the end.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> You bring up a great point. Pokemon has never promised to innovate, therefore there has been no disappointment whenever a new game comes around.
> 
> What if FF tried that?
> 
> ...


It's called Dragon Quest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

Dragon Quest changes key elements in their game that make the games less enjoyable. Like in DQVIII they took out the class system and the monster in your party system. I loved the monster in my party. :taichou


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2010)

It doesn't change drastically or anything close how FF does though between installments.




> Like in DQVIII they took out the class system and the monster in your party system. I loved the monster in my party.


You can still bring them out to fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

I never did unlock the monster arena thing so I never got a chance to play around with it. 

I think Final Fantasy did a lot of good things over the years, up until the recent additions.

FFVI to FFVII was a good change from the broken Esper system to a broken Materia system. The summons in VII were also a lot better. The summons in FFVI were basically useless, whereas they were really good in previous games.

Then in FFVIII they had a balance between the summons and a weird-ass junction system and horrible magic system (I felt). It was confusing and I never really got the hang of it, although I enjoyed the game.

FFIX's equipment ability system was very enjoyable. Overall I think that had one of the better systems ohter than Final Fantasy V, which had the badass class system.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^where did you get every gaming company copies nintendo
> last time i checked both the ps1/saturn - both had disc based games first, which is arguably the most important transition from those eye shore cartridges that nintendo used


Genesis and PC had CD drives ebfore either of those



> -atari made the first really solid console, magnavox apparently made one of the first; nintendo was sit on its ass twiddling its thumbs until 1983


Yeah.


> - about the only thing nintendo i can sort of give nintendo credit for is the handheld, although sega game gear was just light years ahead of its time and a much superior system


No, it wasn't. Systems aren't defined by their power but the games they have. The Game Gear had about 10 good games.

Nintendo also introduced; rumble, analog control, workable 3D camera and targeting in games shoulder buttons(iirc), first-party wireless controls, popularized the D-Pad and even had some on-line stuff in the early 90's. You could even say motion controls and  certain console peripherals, like light guns and floor pads, if you go back to the 80's.



> in fact sega time after time got shafted while nintendo time after time if for nothing else the grace of God kept on gaining favor; Sony is my favorite company, but Sega was probably the true revolutionary of modern consoles, but it got relgated to software
> 
> 
> the only reason anyone ever says "everyone copies nintendo", its because they rush out third rate products like the wii , which technically is the first of the modern motion control systems, but its an extremely poor piece of workmanship and i do not doubt both the kinetic and move will far surpass it


People have been copying Nintendo since the 80's. 





> - and since this is an rpg thread, lets not forget sega gave us Phantasy Star, the recently released sakura war series, and panzer dragoon saga; while nintendo (fire emblem was only published by nintendo)


Mother, Mario RPG/Paper Mario/Mario&Luigi and Pokemon. Counting "anime style" games you have things like Advance War as well.


On the topic at hand:
Final Fantasy experiments with its gameplay more than any other big JRPG series, it's the story that needs work.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never did unlock the monster arena thing so I never got a chance to play around with it.
> 
> I think Final Fantasy did a lot of good things over the years, up until the recent additions.
> 
> ...


Personally I thought the battle system in FFX was their best one. Not to mention they actually had weapon customization. 

FFV and FFIX's battle system was really good though. They were a lot less grindy than the materia system. But for people who love to grind, it's still a good system although pretty broken.

Junction system was dumb, even though I like farming crap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

The grid sphere thing? I guess that was pretty alright. I kind of liked the one in FFXII as wel, but I liked FFV and IX's the most.

IX's reminded me more of a mix between V and VI, which are two of my favorite games.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2010)

Not the skill system, I meant in-game battle for FFX


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2010)

@mysti regarding your last post
- Mother is like fire emblem is was only published by nintendo
- mario rpg was made by square enix, nintendo just gave them the rights to use mario
- paper mario is weak attempt by nintendo to make an rpg and cut square out of the loop, paper mario 64 and thousand year door are decent, but not great, and i dont care for super paper mario rpg, lost many of the elements
- and once again same with pokemon, that was someone creation

but lets just drop , lets wait and see what happens when the 3ds is actually released, its not going to kill me if nintendo does well, and ill probably eventually get the 3ds anyway

but speaking about battle system and what not, it think ff13 is by far the worst out the ff games, for some reason, i like ff2 leveling system


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Not the skill system, I meant in-game battle for FFX



Yeah I loved to switch out my characters in battle on the fly. Shit was so cash. 

I don't remember 12 because it was bad and 13 got rid of it. Fucking SE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't remember the X battle system being anything special. 

I have been meaning to re-play the game though. Maybe they'll do that as one of thse PS3 HD things.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still debating on whether or not to buy P3P;

On one hand, if I do buy it, I'll be supporting the inane Persona craze right now, and subsequently spawn more sequels of a game that doesn't need any; on the other hand, I do want to see how they correlate this story with the FES story of P3.  Still, the whole thing looks like a clusterfuck of continuity, anyways.

I guess I'd have something to play on Dawn's ancient PSP, I suppose.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

Do it. The girl MC should hopefully be interesting. And I think they added stuff to the Male route as well.

And you get a free Junpei hat if you preorder at gamestop


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2010)

I remember a somewhat funny if silly thing a friend told me about Tents in IX, where you could inflict silence, poison and blind on enemies. In this case they also worked on a number of bosses, if I'm not wrong. The game itself wasn't hard so I don't see the reason to give a option to make bosses even more pitful. Even if it is a somewhat hidden option.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 2, 2010)

So, besides DQ 9 what are some of the games coming out soon that I can look forward to?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2010)

They should just make SMT IV already. Also I can't wait for Atelier Rorona


@The World: Not to mention I loved how the players actions in-battle dictated the turn order. That shit needs to come back


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Do it. The girl MC should hopefully be interesting. And I think they added stuff to the Male route as well.
> 
> And you get a free Junpei hat if you preorder at gamestop



I really wasn't terribly impressed with P4; battle mechanics were the only thing improved (maybe the social links, but I hate only being able to focus on a limited number), and the rest got backburnered for animu "POEWR OF FRANDSHUP TEAM" story lines and scooby doo atmosphere.

I thought P3 was terribly histrionic, but it's better than P4 by a long shot.  So, it'll probably pass my way when it's dropped in price, but if there is a P4 port it's time to an hero.

JOONPAY KOOOON



Pringer Lagann said:


> They should just make SMT IV already. Also I can't wait for Atelier Rorona



lol

Should and will... to very different things for SMT.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really wasn't terribly impressed with P4; battle mechanics were the only thing improved (maybe the social links, but I hate only being able to focus on a limited number), and the rest got backburnered for animu "POEWR OF FRANDSHUP TEAM" story lines and scooby doo atmosphere.
> 
> I thought P3 was terribly histrionic, but it's better than P4 by a long shot.  So, it'll probably pass my way when it's dropped in price, but if there is a P4 port it's time to an hero.
> 
> JOONPAY KOOOON



Well, I loved loved loved P4. What did it for me was the murder mystery story. I'm a sucker for stuff like that.

 I actually didn't like how most os the social links were handled. 90% of the time they'd be incredibly melodramatic and have that corny soap opera music in the background. 

As for P3....I haven't played it. That's why I'm looking forward to P3P so much. I hear it's story is a lot darker than P4's, so I'll enjoy that.

Plus it'll give me a reason to actually use my PSP


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2010)

I've had enough of Persona 3 for quite a while


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

wasnt FFx just regular turnbased battle system

@botzu for the love of God , spoiler tag your  sig, so i dont have to be reminded of how bad a movie chocolate was (although after watching another thai movie recently i came to the conclusion, its better just to avoid movies from this region like the plague, but at least the food kicks ass)

hehe, was in gamestop today, and they guy tried his hardest to sell me deathsmiles, i was like we shall see, although for 50 with the face plate its not bad


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 3, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wasnt FFx just regular turnbased battle system
> 
> @botzu for the love of God , spoiler tag your  sig, so i dont have to be reminded of how bad a movie chocolate was (although after watching another thai movie recently i came to the conclusion, its better just to avoid movies from this region like the plague, but at least the food kicks ass)
> 
> hehe, was in gamestop today, and they guy tried his hardest to sell me deathsmiles, i was like we shall see, although for 50 with the face plate its not bad



Tried to sell you a what?


----------



## Botzu (Jul 3, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wasnt FFx just regular turnbased battle system
> 
> @botzu for the love of God , spoiler tag your  sig, so i dont have to be reminded of how bad a movie chocolate was (although after watching another thai movie recently i came to the conclusion, its better just to avoid movies from this region like the plague, but at least the food kicks ass)
> 
> hehe, was in gamestop today, and they guy tried his hardest to sell me deathsmiles, i was like we shall see, although for 50 with the face plate its not bad


Never, and how can you say that?
 not a fan of thai movies or just the muay thai action ones? What about the protector or ong bak?

Also, I can't imagine that you would be unable to find deathsmiles in a few months for half that price. :| gamestop and their trickery, trying to entice you to buy new games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

@specter, lol the way i put it, he tried to sell me a game called Deathsmiles, ammy can give you the details, but i agree with botzu its only a waiting game till i can get it cheaper

@botzu, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 nah my problem is this the martial arts is beyond top tier, Tony Jaa is a beast, but the stories are just so stupid, i dont want to offend anyone from thailand, but i dont care about your statues, the protector and that elephant story good God man, ong bak 2  was actually good for the first 2/3rds and then he ruins it again with the story. With chocolate, there was no reason to make the girl , a savant to put it politely, that made the movie look too similar to unleashed, look exploitative, I was pretty offended by it, and I am sure relatives of such people would also find it offensive, and ultimately that really contributed nothing to the plot. Why cant it just be a poor girl trying to help her mother out. And what is up with fat oily faced sidekicks in these movies. Tsuami Warrior was the best of the Thai movies that i have seen and it was all over the place, not coherent, despite having some basis for a good story, the Do Lom concept was interesting. 

Look just take the story and make it completey generic, and people will flip over the material arts, thats what sells, nothing else, dont bring in your statue head, elephant, or mental disability. 

and for the record i like thailand, im not a hater, thai food imo is second only to mongolian, and thai women are fine, second only to Japanese ; its just the movies not so much


----------



## Botzu (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that dragon quest 9 is going to be the first new new game that I am going to get from gamestop for a long time. Though tbh I am not going to be playing it very much at the start. Im reading through a book and my brother has been frothing over getting the game for months, so I figured I would let him have the first shot.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> @botzu,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I have never seen tsunami warrior so I will have to check that out. Though I go into movies like the protector and chocolate expecting that I wont be getting an amazing story so I don't get dissapointed. The reason I like them so much is that instead of high budget action movies filled with giant explosions and CGI they keep it authentic. Which is the reason I would say most people would watch an martial arts movie. Many of the fight scenes(like the one in the protector where he walks up through the restaurant taking 10 minutes) have no cuts, and the fights are done with no wires or strings and amazing fight. The movies definitely have heart and I appreciate that it probably took a lot of broken bones to get there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> They should just make SMT IV already. Also I can't wait for Atelier Rorona


I believe the DS game, Strange Journey(?,) is SMT IV. It's really good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Well, I loved loved loved P4. What did it for me was the murder mystery story. I'm a sucker for stuff like that.
> 
> I actually didn't like how most os the social links were handled. 90% of the time they'd be incredibly melodramatic and have that corny soap opera music in the background.
> 
> ...



You really need to play the PS2 version of Persona; the PSP port isn't Persona.  It's a parallel story to P3, but you need to play the FES version of P3 to get the whole picture.  

And, same here.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> I believe the DS game, Strange Journey(?,) is SMT IV. It's really good.



I've been hearing that, actually. But my DS was jacked a while back....


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 3, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You really need to play the PS2 version of Persona; the PSP port isn't Persona.  It's a parallel story to P3, but you need to play the FES version of P3 to get the whole picture.
> 
> And, same here.



I wish I could, but I just cannot find a copy of 3 or FES at all. I've been keeping an eye out for it for about 6 months now. 

I'll just read summaries online when it comes to the epilogue.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

^a few months ago FES littered gamestops, its not as common now, but i see FES every now and then, but if you find it , you luck out as gamestop lowered fes to 12.99


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2010)

new video from lufia ds

plus i picked up shivering isles expansion today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone played Trinity Universe?

I got that over the weekend. It starts kind of slow, and has about 100 annoying tutorial sequences, but then it gets fun. Music is catchy, too. If you're a fan of Gust/Nippon/thoseotherguys then you'd probably like it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I'm planning to get it down the line


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I should've waited for a price cut, but I was lonely and bored.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll keep you company.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> new video from lufia ds
> 
> plus i picked up shivering isles expansion today



That was a terrible interview. Good thing I have pretty much decided I was getting that game anyway. I hope it isn't brutal like so many roguelikes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

The World said:


> I'll keep you company.


 Yeah? Wanna snuggle with me?


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

If you bring the popcorn/snacks and liquor, we can spoon all night. :33


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

So I'm waiting for Persona 3 for the Psp and the stupid PSN is not updating fast enough.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 7, 2010)

^ what is the big catch for the persona 3 portable anyhow? How much different is the female main character's story? Who is even the main love interest? junpei, akihiko or ...... Ken? hahaha

Also I heard alot of good things about this psp game called Hexyz force. Anyone else play it?


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

I have. I love the graphics and the battle system is okay. Don't know much about the story. The girl seems kinda annoying but not too bad by JRPG standards. The dude is pretty cool.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I wish I could, but I just cannot find a copy of 3 or FES at all. I've been keeping an eye out for it for about 6 months now.
> 
> I'll just read summaries online when it comes to the epilogue.



The psp version plays better, just doesn't have the after story or anime cutscenes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2010)

playin blazblue, i have mixed opinions, i like the art style, but i think the game developers were cheap as hell, how much would it have cost to at least animate the intros, instead of having still shots with dialogue playing over it; plus this game has imo tough control but then again im not a fighter master, let alone average at them 

and apparently Zoe 3 is being pushed back, may have a new mGS ON THE way, i wouldnt mind it though, i know some people love the ending of mgs4, but personally i think it was a smack in the face of a character bring badass to the ps systems for many years; i honestly would have prefered if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



died in combat instead of them super aging him, leaving him alone to die with otacon and some kid, not right


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2010)

Tales of Innocence Translation <3333333333333

I'm cumming like a bitch. <3

Maybe I should elaborate, sorry! ;-;
Tales Of innocence got a translation recently and I'm playing the hell out of it! The translation is super well made, they translated even the silly skits the series is known to have~


----------



## Botzu (Jul 8, 2010)

Judgemento said:


> Tales of Innocence Translation <3333333333333
> 
> I'm cumming like a bitch. <3
> 
> ...


Omg AZ finally released the patch after like 3 years workin on it?  good lord its celebratin tiem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

9 days ago is a long time if you check romhacking.net like every single day for updates.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 9 days ago is a long time if you check romhacking.net like every single day for updates.


That site is pretty great, has a good tutorial on how to make patches. One of these days I will learn to do them myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

What will you do with his awesome power? Make a porn game based off of Chrono Trigger?


----------



## Cash (Jul 8, 2010)

installing persona 3 right now, my first time playing it . kinda sucks that it has no anime cut scenes but whatever, i own the ps2 copy that i never touched.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

I might actually go back and play Persona 3.  I might also go back and play that Mana game on the DS.

I've been in one of those "let's go back and finish games I never beat" moods.


----------



## Cash (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been in that mood lately as well. I just started back playing Crimson gem saga


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2010)

I just spent 40 bucks on Persona 3 for PSP. The same money I was going to use for Playstation Plus.

Now I gotta spend 40 more dollars on Dragonquest 9 for the DS. These handheld games are crazy expensive. :taichou


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I've been in that mood lately as well. I just started back playing Crimson gem saga


 Play Final Fantasy VI like me. 


The World said:


> I just spent 40 bucks on Persona 3 for PSP. The same money I was going to use for Playstation Plus.
> 
> Now I gotta spend 40 more dollars on Dragonquest 9 for the DS. These handheld games are crazy expensive. :taichou


 At least they aren't 59.99 like PS3/XBOX games, right?


----------



## Cash (Jul 8, 2010)

yea they are. thats why i sold my systems the first time and didnt get another until i was sure i could play roms.

@crazy i never beat that one. gonna start it soon


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> playin blazblue, i have mixed opinions, i like the art style, but i think the game developers were cheap as hell,* how much would it have cost to at least animate the intros*, instead of having still shots with dialogue playing over it; plus this game has imo tough control but then again im not a fighter master, let alone average at them


A lot, animation is expensive.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> playin blazblue, i have mixed opinions, i like the art style, but i think the game developers were cheap as hell, how much would it have cost to at least animate the intros, instead of having still shots with dialogue playing over it; *plus this game has imo tough control* but then again im not a fighter master, let alone average at them
> 
> [/spoiler]



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Sorry, I had to


@Crazy: I've actually been playing that


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2010)

But guys, P3P doesn't have "The Answer"  

Won't you miss that?


----------



## Cash (Jul 8, 2010)

alright, so far i love Persona 3. the characters and the personas look really good. i havent got really deep into it but from what my friend that has already beaten it a couple of times, it gets really good. ready to mix and match these persona and get to work on my social linking. im really enjoying what seems to be a complex system with social linking and all that, mainly cause the last rpg i beat was lunar silver star harmony lol. also, im loving the soundtrack


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Ganta said:


> yea they are. thats why i sold my systems the first time and didnt get another until i was sure i could play roms.
> 
> @crazy i never beat that one. gonna start it soon


 

Never beat FFVI? Arguably the easiest game in the series if you really abuse it (which is nearly impossible not to).


Pringer Lagann said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Sorry, I had to
> 
> 
> @Crazy: I've actually been playing that


 Are you playing the original SNES version, the new GBA version, or an SNES hack? I played a hack last and it was rewarding. The difficulty was ramped up, the magic was balanced, espers were made useless, mostly, and a lot of the broken relics are gone.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm playing the GBA version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Can you still vanish/Doom in that version? I have never played it.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 8, 2010)

I just picked up P3P. Installing it as I type. Just in time for my weekend, too.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2010)

GBA FF VI does not have the Vanish/Domm trick.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2010)

@mysti, cant cost that much as opening anime cutscenes have been used since at least ps2 games, but who knows

regarding ds games, if wait a year or two they drop severely in price, the game is not going to go anywhere, and you dont get an award for playing it now versus later

and what exactly is so funny about saying a fighter has tough control, yes any idiot can spam buttons, but to actually be able to do any moves, forget about it, just check out Battle fantasia on that department


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I'm about 5 hours into P3. From what I've played I've noticed it isn't nearly as plot heavy in the beginning as P4. In P4 you got a 3 hour or so intro. Here they explained everything in about an hour and then set us loose. I personally find it boring, as nothing important plot-wise has happened to me in my last two hours of playing. 

And Taturus sucks. I can see what a huge improvment they made on the dungeons in P4. It's sooo bleak and boring.

The music is pretty awesome, though. The rap works oddly well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Well, I'm about 5 hours into P3. From what I've played I've noticed it isn't nearly as plot heavy in the beginning as P4. In P4 you got a 3 hour or so intro. Here they explained everything in about an hour and then set us loose. I personally find it boring, as nothing important plot-wise has happened to me in my last two hours of playing.
> 
> And Taturus sucks. I can see what a huge improvment they made on the dungeons in P4. It's sooo bleak and boring.
> 
> The music is pretty awesome, though. The rap works oddly well.



P3's plot, despite it not being really being all that good, is much better than P4.  It's also a gradual learning of the plot; it makes a hell of a lot more sense, given the curious nature of everything.  P4 just goes "derp" and smacks you in the face with plot points until you're halfway through the story in the first 10 hours.   The game is about as subtle as an elephant in a field of jinglebells.  Then it's grindaaaann adventuuuuuure for most of the game.

The pacing and story telling in P3 is leagues beyond P4, in my opinion.

All the stylistic choices have a purposes, too.  And, it doesn't have the 8Bit level that made me want to stop playing P4 altogether.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 9, 2010)

I do like the "tiring" aspect in P3. It's making me alternate between S. links and grinding. In P4 all I would do was grind ubtil I was strong enough for the next boss, beat the boss, do like four hours of S. links and whatnot, and when the plot started back up, I'd begin the process again. In P3 I'm doing things a lot more balanced. If it weren't for the lack of plot, that'd be great.

It's the slooooooow start that's killing me right now. Hopefully it picks up. I'll just have to enjoy the soundtrack until it does.

Also, whenever Junpei talks, I can't help but think of Ed from FMA


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2010)

Apparently a new Ys game is coming to the US in August, Ys 7 - alas there is this string of old series that i would like to see finally make a release on the next gen consoles, or ps2, but are psp or ds bound (lufia, suikoden, etc) - oh well better than nothing
- the one thing i like about Ys , the games are actual sequels, Adol is always the main character, this is good


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 11, 2010)

i just finished chrono trigger for the first time in my life.  it left me kind of sad.  it was a great game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd buy a Ys game for the PS3. 

This Trinity Universe game is pretty fun, and there are a lot of things to do, but the battles are kind of slow. If only the battle system were sped up a bit the game would be much more enjoyable.

I'd only recommend it to the patient Nippon/Gust RPG fan.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 12, 2010)

Only battle system I can't stand these days is ATB


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

TU is purely turned based, but sometimems you get surprise attacks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2010)

where is the love for the rpg on consoles these days, i mean granted the xbox by  my count had PSU online and thats about it as far jrpgs go, and the gamecube was a little sparse with mainly revamped dreamcast rgps like evolution worlds and skies; but the ps2 had like 3 or 4 rpgs coming out a month; i was looking at the upcoming games on consoles and theres not much

will def. get trinity, ill probably just ask my brother to get that and Record and/or deathsmiles for my bday

btw didnt see your earlier comment, FF6  is the easiest if for no other fact - 8 hit 9999 combo - i forgot the exact details, but it involves dual swords (i think one is excalibur) and then the archer ability dual hit or something like that; love that move - i think i beat the final boss with like one or two acts from Locke


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

Is Laharl in TU? because I could care less for Etna and Flonne.

If he is, It will be a must buy for me. :ho


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 13, 2010)

^laharl should get another game as the main character; i also hear disgaea 4 is already  in the works but no details


----------



## Botzu (Jul 13, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^laharl should get another game as the main character; i also hear disgaea 4 is already  in the works but no details


hope its not ps3 exclusive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> where is the love for the rpg on consoles these days, i mean granted the xbox by my count had PSU online and thats about it as far jrpgs go, and the gamecube was a little sparse with mainly revamped dreamcast rgps like evolution worlds and skies; but the ps2 had like 3 or 4 rpgs coming out a month; i was looking at the upcoming games on consoles and theres not much
> 
> will def. get trinity, ill probably just ask my brother to get that and Record and/or deathsmiles for my bday
> 
> btw didnt see your earlier comment, FF6 is the easiest if for no other fact - 8 hit 9999 combo - i forgot the exact details, but it involves dual swords (i think one is excalibur) and then the archer ability dual hit or something like that; love that move - i think i beat the final boss with like one or two acts from Locke


 In FF6 if you equip the Genji Glove and the Offering you attack 8 times. If you equip the Atma Weapon and Illumina weapon you do 9999 each hit, with a chance to cast Holy with each Illumina hit for extra damage.

FFV had what you're thinking about, I think. And that was only in the GBA version.


Sephiroth said:


> Is Laharl in TU? because I could care less for Etna and Flonne.
> 
> If he is, It will be a must buy for me. :ho


 Actually he isn't, from what I've seen. The game focuses on three gaming companies, one being something I'm unfamiliar with (Idea Factory), the other two are Gust and Nippon. For whatever reason they only brought Flonne, Etna, and Prinny. Gust has some alchemy girl but no one familiar yet.


Botzu said:


> hope its not ps3 exclusive


 It better at least be on the PS3 first. 

NI is all about PS3-exclusives though. So you better believe it will be.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

Just started on Blue Dragon, it's an enjoyable little game for like 6 euro's. Looking into more older (J)RPG's that'll be cheap as hell. Any suggestions? I've heard incredibly mixed reviews concerning Folklore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Folklore is a decent game, but the battle gets repetitive, I found, and the puzzles aren't all that hot. The story is interesting, I guess, and the world is very nice and colorful. A decent game to get on the cheap.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

Just watched the GT review, I think I'd enjoy the art-direction and using the 'Folk'. 

So far I've got on my list:
Lost Odyssey
Folklore
Resonance of Fate (once it gets cheaper)
Eternal Sonata
And checking out some others

Games that do not interest me:
Star Ocean
Enchanted Arms
Any Final Fantasy
Valkyria Chronicles (just didn't grab me)
Last Remnant (kinda interesting, but just eh)
Infinite Undiscovery

I've not heard many good things about White Knight Chronicles either, sans customization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going to get RoF also based on recommendations here on the forum.

I would recommend you get Eternal Sonata though. It's a very fun game, though the story is retarded. The battle system is fun but the blocking thing can be annoying on a couple bosses. It also gets marginally repetitive towards the end, but I still enjoyed playing the game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember Eternal Sonata. That was some crazy fun gameplay. Really cliche story, though.

I don't know if or how they'd do it, but I wouldn't mind a sequel.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

Switched Eternal Sonata onto the interested list, for it's price it definitely seems like a decent game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll sell you my copy for 400 dollars. 

It's special because it comes signed by me and I might even include a DNA sample.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 13, 2010)

Actually, D4 is PS3 exclusive atm, it was announced in their plans


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

D4                 ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2010)

Disgaea 4. NI games have gotten kind of boring though, since all of them play really similarly and use the same kind of humor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know about all that. Repetitive, maybe, but they aren't all that boring to me. I didn't replay Disgaea 3 at all though. One and done.

I would like something different in D4 or it will be boring, for sure. :taichou


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just watched the GT review, I think I'd enjoy the art-direction and using the 'Folk'.
> 
> So far I've got on my list:
> Lost Odyssey
> ...



Are you limiting to current gen or previous ones?

Because I'm an SMT whore, and there's a bunch I could recommend via PS2 era that are more or less pretty cheap now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Are you limiting to current gen or previous ones?
> 
> Because I'm an SMT whore, and there's a bunch I could recommend via PS2 era that are more or less pretty cheap now.



Only got PS3 and 360 at the moment.

And I'm already a SMT fan, played Nocturne and DDS1. Had DDS2 but sold my PS2 before I could start on it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitely play lost odyssey, its easily one of the best rpgs on the current gens but maybe even longer, it is classic turned based, but the story and feel make up for that, and i personally like classic turn based.

I dont care if disgaea is exclusive, i have the ps3,xbox,wii,psp,ds,etc.etc.; so i can play any game that comes out (but i hate pc games, except d3) 

@crazy , yea i got ffv and ff6 messed up but i was talking about six, i had all that equipment, but regarding ffv, ive never played any of the ff games on a handheld, i played ff v on anthologies and im pretty sure 

@hang,  i like PSU, but unless you like PSO you probably might not like it (but its my  favorite game on either the xbox or ps3)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2010)

PSU/PSO        ?


----------



## Botzu (Jul 13, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Actually, D4 is PS3 exclusive atm, it was announced in their plans


 more and more I regret getting a 360 over a ps3. why are the ps3 exclusives so much better than the 360 exclusives.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 13, 2010)

Phantasy Star Univese = PSU
Phantasy Star Online = PSO

btw more great news for Ps3 owners, another NIS game is coming the new Atelier game


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Only got PS3 and 360 at the moment.
> 
> And I'm already a SMT fan, played Nocturne and DDS1. Had DDS2 but sold my PS2 before I could start on it.



Damn.

I'd definitely recommend Devil Summoner, had you had the PS2 anymore.  Persona is worth it, despite all the unnecessary uber-hype.  

360 is pretty lacking, as far as you're concerned, playing or not wanting most of them.  

I'm sure there's more to be had, though; I'll have to look.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 14, 2010)

terrible news, i hope it isnt true. a guy like this should go out with a game on the wii, even if its good it will get lost in the mediocrity that is the wii (pretty much anything that isnt wii sports or wii resort or mario, is played only by a handful of people); but this is a little suprising, isnt this only the second game mistwalker made after lost odyssey? Why did he really bother separating from square enix to make a studio that was basically one and done. 

edit: checked they responsible for lost odyssey and blue dragon (and its sequels); but still seems a little to early to call it quits, i dont think the studio would last with out him this early in the game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh man, The Last Story. 

Predicting many sequels to this very familiar sounding title.

Looks pretty awesome for a Wii game, the gameplay looks smooth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

He'll be back.




Or else.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> terrible news, i hope it isnt true. a guy like this should go out with a game on the wii, even if its good it will get lost in the mediocrity that is the wii (pretty much anything that isnt wii sports or wii resort or mario, is played only by a handful of people); but this is a little suprising, isnt this only the second game mistwalker made after lost odyssey? Why did he really bother separating from square enix to make a studio that was basically one and done.
> 
> edit: checked they responsible for lost odyssey and blue dragon (and its sequels); but still seems a little to early to call it quits, i dont think the studio would last with out him this early in the game



Their games keep flopping, not a surprise to see this might actually be his last. If it doesn't move mad units in Japan and the U.S. it's pretty much over, luckily new-ip JRPGs do pretty well on the Wii in Japan and the production costs aren't that high.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 14, 2010)

Hanga@: You could probably take a look at Atelier Rorona, but it isn't coming out until september. Also Kira, old news is old. So old, the sequel for Rorona is already out (Atelier Totori) since this game was released in japan well over a year ago.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 14, 2010)

^ im aware its been released in Japan, but i dont care about a game released in Japan, that does me no good, besides i believe you can now preorder it 

flop really; Blue Dragon has spawned at least two sequels and an anime of over 50 plus episodes; and Lost Odyssey was a phenomenal game ; oh well i wonder if its more of rpgs flopping rather than his companies games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

I've only played the DS Blue Dragon game, but it was alright. That reminds me, I have to get that new one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2010)

You ever watch reviews or trailers of games you already own to get yourself hyped about it again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

No. 

I take it you did? What game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2010)

I do it every now and then, same with anime; if there is a trailer for a show i own but havent watched or seen in a while ill let it play to see if i should watch or play it soon. 

Im burned out on LP 2; i might go back and give ff13 another chance, but i do want to play alan wake.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 15, 2010)

I did it for tales of vesperia since it has a great trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

Speaking of old game excitement, anyone play Death Spank yet? 

I tried the demo last night and it seems pretty fun. I think I'll have to beat Trinity Universe first, then I might buy Nier. I may jus wait a while on buying Death Spank, just because it's not a very long game and I want to get lost in some gaming.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 16, 2010)

apparently white knight chronicles 2 is doing  well in Japan, but then again what rpg doesnt do well in Japan

played a little more blazblue, but i have reached my limit, they need to make an anime so i can watch the story, and fuck the game itself


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

Isn't Blazblue some kind of fighting game or something? What's so special about it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

WEll 360 is up on my list for epic RPGS. Affter I picked this up.




Was the only copy too!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't Blazblue some kind of fighting game or something? What's so special about it?


Spiritual successor to Guilty Gear.


Kira, stick to RPGs.....

Anyway, I hope the LE for Atelier Rorona hit reatal


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2010)

> I take it you did? What game?


Metal Gear Solid 4 and Ar Tonelico.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> played a little more blazblue, but i have reached my limit, they need to make an anime so i can watch the story, and fuck the game itself





I guess different people get different things out of games.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't Blazblue some kind of fighting game or something? What's so special about it?



Think Guilty Gear fused with generic anime.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 17, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WEll 360 is up on my list for epic RPGS. Affter I picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that game? I've been curious about it.

I just finished playing Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn

Took way longer than I thought it would, but now I've played every Fire Emblem game that is in English


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2010)

No, BlazBlue was awesome because of DEM RIFFS, SWEET JESUS DEM RIFFS


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2010)

the anime aspect is exactly why i played it; plus the parts of the story i get i like, and i do like guilty gear, i also like darkstalkers with one of the greatest characters of all time in morrigane and her alter ego lilith; which (guilty gear) is no where near as hard as blaz blue 
- i just have to point out one other complaint, in the command list you have colored buttons red/green/yellow/blue, but they have the letters acdb; and im like what the fuck is the d and c button; so you think, well this is the xbox, at least the colors line up; wrong - this must be some secret fighter community knowledge that only people on the know have; apparently the buttons somehow represent weak strong attack etc. which still doesnt correspond with abcd; argh
- plus the one fucking character , even on beginner, takes away 1/2 to 2/3rds of your life with one hit, and it aint exactly easy to dodge as fighter characters rarely have decent mobility ; oh well, hopefully  they make an ova so i can at least see the story


but yeah im going to stick with the rpgs; horror; fps; and gran turismo - well if it ever comes out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 18, 2010)

just picked up some game called Vanark today, apparently its kind of like star fox, but it had nice anime pictures on it and was cheap so i got it; as well as a copy of PSO 1 and 2


----------



## Cosmo G. Spacely (Jul 18, 2010)

Some of my favorite non FF rpgs are, Earthbound for the snes, Legend Of Dragoon Psx, and Legend of Legiaia also on the psx system.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 18, 2010)

To the regulars here I have a question; i got into a discussion with someone, I told him alot of people consider ff13 a disappointment and one of the weaker games in the series; while he said he thought people thought it was a great game and ff12 was a dud. Ive only heard good things about 12, but havent heard too many positives of 13; so what is the consensus here.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

I liked 12, but alot of people didn't.

Of course, I hate Square Enix and will never buy one of their games again, even if they somehow became the only game manufacture on the planet.


----------



## Didi (Jul 18, 2010)

I've heard bad things about both. Guess they lost their edge.

But I didn't even like FF7 so I'm probably not the best person to speak about this.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

12 isn't a bad game, but it was a disappointment to those who don't like seeing any change in their games.

13 had potential to be good maybe even great, but it fell short on almost everything.


----------



## Cash (Jul 18, 2010)

FF13

_______cutscene_____________fight___________cutscene______________fight_____________fight____________fight________fight___________fight

game was just one giant boring straight line. its alright i guess but fell wayyy  below the hype.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 18, 2010)

btw is versus officially dead? what happened with that game?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

Versus is still being made, although very slowly and with almost 0 updates regarding how far they are from done.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2010)

Zettai Hero getting localized makes me happy. Quite happy


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 18, 2010)

^details plz. Share the happiness, whats zettai hero; i am assuming as much it has nothing to do with zettai karen children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

FFXII was decent, but I didn't finish playing it. The only other FF's I didn't finish playing were FFXIII and FFX-2. Make of that what you will.


I bought Death Spank over the weekend and I'm very happy with the purchase. It's a great action/rpg with a lot of humor in it. It is pretty short though, sadly, but it was only 15 bucks. I encourage everyone else to get it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 19, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^details plz. Share the happiness, whats zettai hero; i am assuming as much it has nothing to do with zettai karen children.



It's a dungeon RPG made by the Disgaea team.





Ar Tonelico III was renamed and is making it here next spring as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm surprised Ar Tonelico sold well enough to get even up to the third game brought over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to get those games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2010)

nice

my only gripe with NIS games, but then again this could be said about anything except Ys is they are never true sequel, and by true i mean featuring the same main protagonist ; out of those series i think disgaea comes the closest with many of the main characters from one popping up here and there- but i mean is it really that hard to write a story for the same character?


oh and some news that might have alluded everyone

Phantasy Star Ambitions DLC - Free
Lost Odyssey DLC dungeon - 80 points
Mass effect dlc bringing down - 80 ps
Blue Dragon - shuffle dunegon 80 ps

xbox had some massives cuts, of which i think these are the highlights; especially considering the PSU was 1200-1600 points


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

The big problem with having an actual sequel to a Disgaea game is that the overlords live for thousands of years. So you're either palying with the same characters or it's set thousands of years later/before (prequel). I think they do it on purpose so they can see people debate about who was actually the strongest overlord.

I wouldn't mind a prequel to Makai Kingdom though, it had some good backstory. You could play as Babylon or something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2010)

Zetta is the strongest overlord, in canon. Laharel is the strongest lead character in a Disgaea game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree, but a lot of people would disagree.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I agree, but a lot of people would disagree.



Well they're wrong since in-game levels are canon and those two are always the highest leveled characters when they pop up outside of Prinny Baal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the main argument has to do with Disgaea 2 and Rozalyn or whoever was in that.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 20, 2010)

But sadly, it's also canon that Rozalin (while possessed by Overlord Zenon, granted) beat Laharl by herself.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2010)

isnt laharl like a kid though? make a sequel with him older, id like to see that, or him in his prinny form like in the anime, or him in any sequel to boot.

but this is one of the those things i never get; it happens a lot in manga and games; but isnt laharl and crew a demon/devil, and the one girl is an angel; they already exist in the realm of the dead then dont they, so how can they die; i never got the whole angels and devils can die thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Demons and Angels can die in a lot of series. Like in Supernatural there are ways to permanently kill either. I don't think it's too far of a stretch. 

I would like to see a sequel from Makai Kingdom the most. Or a prequel. That was my favorite game in the whole line of NIS game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no doubt he will surpass Zetta.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2010)

well it kind of is a stretch; humans die because their bodies are mortal; yet their souls are immortal so they cant die in any form; angels and demons should theoretically be immortal as a whole; i guess they are trying to pull the angle demons/angels are more like vampires or something where their immortality is flawed - however, id like to point laharl's father is an overlord -which roughly translate to a prince of hell id say, and there are really no mangas/games/anime where they have had such a character killed - even  in diablo, diablo/mephisto/baal are actually not killed just banished from what i remeber; but oh well i guess its tomatoe tomato

i havent watched supernatural; i missed too many episodes, and they dont rent the season in any of the nearby stores; btw what happened to the show reapers, i liked that show

i know its not an rpg, but i just got say lots of love for ALAN WAKE, probably the best horror survival game since Resident Evil 4


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

Reaper was cancelled.  Those bastard-monsters over at the CW thought Gilmore Girls was cooler or something shitty like that. 

I get what you're saying about the angels/demons, but even the Bible doesn't really bill either as immortal/unkillable beings, though they have lived a pretty long time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2010)

fuck, reaper was cool; oh well, ill probably give supernatural a chance; right now im watching true blood for the lawlz; that show has to offend everyone from gays to southerners to church goers, etc. from the depiction of their characters on the show; eh what can you do i get free rentals and there is nothing else to watch till Fringe Season 2 comes out,
- crazy have you seen a show called Carnivale?

hmm was at gamestop, looks like they still have a few deathsmiles, but i better pick up  Record of agarest war soon


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 22, 2010)

can we talk about Nier now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> fuck, reaper was cool; oh well, ill probably give supernatural a chance; right now im watching true blood for the lawlz; that show has to offend everyone from gays to southerners to church goers, etc. from the depiction of their characters on the show; eh what can you do i get free rentals and there is nothing else to watch till Fringe Season 2 comes out,
> - crazy have you seen a show called Carnivale?
> 
> hmm was at gamestop, looks like they still have a few deathsmiles, but i better pick up Record of agarest war soon


You better give it a chance.  Supernatural is like the more badass, darker, funnier (in some ways) version of Reaper. I think Reaper has some comedic elements over Supernatural, still, and a much better antagonist (The Devil > Yellow Eyes + Lucifer put together), but it's one of the best shows ever made regardless. 

I've heard of Carnivale, but I've never watched it. 


Mnemosyne said:


> can we talk about Nier now?


I'm going to get Nier next, after I beat DeathSpank and maybe Trinity Universe. I've heard good things. Tell me why I should get it.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to get Nier next, after I beat DeathSpank and maybe Trinity Universe. I've heard good things. Tell me why I should get it.



weeell, if you like a hearbreaking, melancholic, dark story in a game which can be played twice in a row without losing its replay value (rather the opposite) and furthermore music that gives you goose bumps THEN you have to play that game as soon as possible. You have to like hack and slay too.

Oh and if you're familiar with Drakengard there will be some recognition as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

I played Drakengard 2 for about 6 minutes and all I did was fly on a dragon and blow up stuff. 

I like all the other things you mentioned, however. Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 22, 2010)

just listen to this music 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzbh3JZFb8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty sexy. I still have a couple hours worth of DeathSpank to get through before I can consider it though.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jul 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sexy. I still have a couple hours worth of DeathSpank to get through before I can consider it though.



just tell me what you think of it later, alright?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2010)

talk of drakengard makes me sad; because it reminds me how they butchered part 1 and i think 2, and took out among other thing all incestous aspects of the story - get over it, its just a game, do they really have to butcher this kind of stuff; same with gunbird 1 and castle shikigami 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2010)

Speaking of butchering stuff:


They are remaking Tactics Ogre. This might be a good thing, might not. I might actually have to buy a PSP now, too, I don't know.

I just hope this means that maybe a new Ogre title will come out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 23, 2010)

^heard about that , but some exciting news



Mega Man Legends 3 might finally happen

edit: dam crazy i just saw your post count, didnt you have only 15,000 like less than half a year ago, how much do you post


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2010)

saw distant worlds today; was pretty awesome Nobuo Uematsu was there, they played my favorite song (ff6 opera section), and of course they played one wing angel; plus apparently Uematsu likes black chocobos


----------



## Gnome (Jul 25, 2010)

I saw distant worlds 2 weeks ago when it was in San Francisco, i actually liked the FFXIV song quite a bit. On the last song they had the audience sing the chorus to one winged angel.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 25, 2010)

Playing FFIX again and loving it. It doesn't look too bad on a 1080p screen either compared to FF7.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2010)

Agarest War.  Anyone played it?  Is it worth a look?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I saw distant worlds 2 weeks ago when it was in San Francisco, i actually liked the FFXIV song quite a bit. On the last song they had the audience sing the chorus to one winged angel.



the only downside was, they were selling the signed poster but by the time i found out about it they were sold out; i mean this was one kid bought like 4 or 5 of them


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Agarest War.  Anyone played it?  Is it worth a look?



Hate that fucking game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2010)

What's with the Otaku shit that comes with it.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone check out that Ys seven game for the Psp? It looks really good. I like the old school feel with the updated look.


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

Lord of Arcana game, looks pretty good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

So I went ahead and got NIER over the weekend and gave up on Trinity Universe for the time being. And it was a good decision.

NIER is a really enjoyable game so far and it has an interesting story. They actually got a lot of things right in this game that a lot of people get wrong (for one thing, the main character runs faster than a fucking cheetah, which makes getting around easier).

Not without its flaws though (fishing is tedious as fuck and gathering stuff takes longer than I'd like), but I'm glad I got this mother fucking game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2010)

^well id rather have the main character run like a cheetah then a limp dick like in Alan Wake

although i still think the 3ds is crap, the updated version of kid icarus looks really good, the only think i dont like is the voice actor for the main character


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

The dungeon-walking in Trinity Universe is godawful slow, too. Nice, refreshing pace with NIER. I just wish that NIER had the customization for weapons that TU does. And maybe more spells.

And maybe more sex scenes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2010)

^you'll never get that in the US


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2010)

hey crazy this is probably your speciality, do you know where you can play or get any  of the touhou games translated, i was talking with someone else and they said all of them had been translated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2010)

seems like to much trouble, i guess death smilies is a good enough substitute


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hate that fucking game


Well, I ended up getting it.  The battles are incredibly fucking repetitive to say the least.  

The game isn't without good ideas though.  The five generations of family idea is really pretty clever.  Some of the games it reminds me of... Stella Deus, Tactics Ogre, Disgaea, Final Fantasy Tactics.  Not nearly as good as those games though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

What's a touhou game? You can find most any translation at  (they have anything from NES to PC games there, so if it has been translated it'll be there).

Man, I wish they'd make a sequel to Stella Deus. That game was badass. Sure, it had the worst voice acting of all time, and the battles got really repetitive towards the end, and the story was kinda meh, but the item creation and everything else was stella--r.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I wish they'd make a sequel to Stella Deus. That game was badass. Sure, it had the worst voice acting of all time, and the battles got really repetitive towards the end, and the story was kinda meh, but the item creation and everything else was stella--r.


I liked the character design.  Prier was a hotty, don't you think?  

Seriously though... awesome character design.  I would also like a sequel.  I have been waiting on one for 5 years now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, they had some interesting character designs. Not as interesting as Kaine in NIER though. What the hell is that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2010)

Stella Deus, I was trying to remember the name of that game but forgot, thank you, time to start playing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

I spent a lot of time just trying to make items and shit in that game. And grinding the deep dugeon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2010)

i tried playing ff 13 one more time, but i just couldnt get the willpower to actually put it in the xbox

i might try nier


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

NIER is pretty badass--if you enjoy good games.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i tried playing ff 13 one more time, but i just couldnt get the willpower to actually put it in the xbox
> 
> i might try nier



That's because 13 lacks a thing called fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2010)

id say ff 13 has two killer flaws, either one alone you could stomache but together imo they make this the worst ff game, and imo the only game in the series i would call bad; before i had Final Fantasy I as the worst, but  still thought it was a prettty good game; I actually dislike 13 and would say its one of the worst squenix games since the eyesore known as Unlimited saga

- i hate the story and characters; it tries to be kind of futuristic mixing tech and magic; but meh; the characters, i kinda like snow, but lighting is like a less compelling cloud; hope needs to get strangled, etc.; although to be fair i never got fang yet, but to me from what ive seen she is the fighting version of Lulu from ffx , one of the few characters i disliked; plus this game doesnt really have a memorable villian; hell im ten plus hours into the game and i still dont know who or what the main villian is; plus i hate the summons, terrible designs

- but the thing i cant get past is the battle system; its basically turn based, but it prevents you from making too many choices mid battle; the basically replace stuff like magic and attacks, with i guess what you would call jobs; but you reallly cant control the characters that much; i also dont like the whole you are back to full health and all dead are alive, after the battle making the whole concept of items almost worthless; to me its like a dumb downed version of turn base; and dont even bother me with the concept of staggering 

- and of course theres the whole you  switch between two or three man groups every five seconds in the early part of the game

- hell one of the biggest gripes most people had, linear, is non issue in my book but everything else just fails

i am looking forward to versus now that i know its an action rpg and not a fighter, but after 13, and them releasing another mmorpg in the main series (that ticks me off, tactics and other games are not numbered, so why is the mmorpg series thrown in, its should be a spin off called ff online 1 and 14 should be final fantasy 2) im worried; plus front mission has been delayed; not to mention them buying eidos; if they were gonna buy a company eidos was not the way to go; squenix so far is not looking impressive among the next gen 

you know what game should be made though; they should go ahead and make xenosaga IV


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 28, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hell im ten plus hours into the game and i still dont know who or what the main villian is



That's actually incredibly common in most RPGs.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2010)

Agarest War is a long game.  I have been playing like 12 hours and am on Turn 86.  Apparently 500 turns are possible.  So I definitely have a long ass way to go.  Just started the Second Generation character.

This game is incredibly repetitive.  But like I said before, I do enjoy some of the concepts.  I like the difficulty.  It has become increasingly difficult as I have moved along.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> That's actually incredibly common in most RPGs.



in rpgs but not ff games, in a final fantasy game typically you look at the cover or the villain is introduced within a relatively short time; but thats just the least of this games problems


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

The main problem I had with FFXIII was the boring battle system and the story I didn't care about. I didn't mind the missing towns or anything, it was those two things. It had no driving force.

If the battle system was fun, I would've kept playing. Hell, I beat Grandia Xtreme and actually liked the game. If the story was interesting, I would've kept playing it. If it had any fun aspects to it at all, I would've kept playing it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2010)

Grandia Extreme?  You liked that game?  Seriously?  That's one of those games I purchased, played for a day, and abandoned.  I probably logged 6 hours before I quit playing it.  I still own it though, so I suppose I could give it another try.

(I'm not one of those idiots that goes to Gamestop and trades in my games for a fraction of their value.  Fuck no.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, it had a great battle system that kept me playing it. I don't get put off of a game simple on the basis of a weak plot or anything. It just has to be *fun*.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats the reason I played through FF13 twice though


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

blue dragon plus for $8.99 on amazon. worth the money? i'm a little suspicious as to why it's so cheap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

The first Blue Dragon DS game was pretty fun, actually. I'd jump on that shit if I were you. 

It's a simplistic SRPG game.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

lol i did get a scholarship recently... so i can use it for video games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Buy me some video games.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

you don't need anymore video games sir


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2010)

blue dragon is a pretty good rpg imo; the only thing i caution you on , its a regular turn based rpg, no crazy battle system; and the art and character design is by akira toryiama of dragon ball and dragon warrior/chrono trigger fame; if you dont like it could be a problem


----------



## Gnome (Jul 28, 2010)

Blue Dragon was a very standard Jrpg, nothing really special about it. I thought it was pretty good for what it was.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 28, 2010)

ah, but it's blue dragon plus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2010)

ah didnt see the plus, well i cant tell you much  other, than plus should be a direct sequel of the original 

picked up dreamfalls today at a pawn store, when ill play it is another matter


----------



## Mojim (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone played White Knight Chronicles? I need opinions on this for those who have played the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

The new Blue Dragon on DS (not plus, but even newer), from what I've seen, is terrible. Blue Dragon Plus (the SRPG) is decent. Definite buy.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Has anyone played White Knight Chronicles? I need opinions on this for those who have played the game.



Absolutely terrible story and voice actors, gets boring about halfway through the game, decent graphics,  and a good online.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Absolutely terrible story and voice actors, gets boring about halfway through the game, decent graphics,  and a good online.


Hah! The story part I don't mind that much since this is from Level 5 who made Rouge Galaxy (not that I hate the game though, it's just the ending for the story part was really "meh" for me. Other than that, I absolutely loved the game so much ^^). So because of that, I don't have high expectation for story wise,lol. 

I dunno though, I might still get this game because the battle looks kinda fun, i think.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

It's fun at first but it's incredibly easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Rogue Galaxy was incredibly easy, too. I stopped playing it because I was tired of just killing everything with one move over and over again.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone mentioned Ar Tonelico 2 earlier so I decided to give it a go since I feel like I have pretty much played every worthwhile jrpg there is.

I don't know whether I like it or not. I like the traditional RPG feel to it and there's a lot of positive things I like about it. I like the graphics and the soundtrack is really good and I dig the world, it has a cool setting. Battle system is pretty interesting but at the same time a little confusing and _way_ too easy, magic spells are so incredibly powerful that you can pretty much annihilate any normal group of enemies within one turn. And guarding perfectly against enemy attacks means you don't really need to worry about dying, ever.

What really bothers me is the whole.. uh... sick stupid Japanese humor in it. The moe aspect or whatever. It's obvious the game is aimed at niche market and I'm not part of the audience who cares for all the pairing shit and pretty awful and mostly perverted humor. It's not even well written so that's really one thing which bothers me a lot about the game. Other thing is the whole Cosmosphere idea, I don't really like it one bit. Partly because I'm not part of the aforementioned niche this game is aimed at. The story so far is really basic and nothing to write home about but since this is pretty much the only worthwhile traditional RPG I haven't played I can think of, I'll keep playing. It has potential and apart from the things I dislike, I'm definitely enjoying it. It's a shame that the whole tone of the game is set by the things I dislike so it's a little hard to truly enjoy it which is a shame because there's so much potential here.

I think someone else who doesn't mind the overly japanese moe shit this game has would enjoy it much more than I do though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

Bask in the warming glow of the Tactics Ogre remake:



Sadly they aren't doing much graphic-wise, but it appears they are at least updating the sprites and colors a bit. New spell graphics, portraits, cutscenes, Warren Report, etc... It should be pimp. Reasons to buy a PSP just went up 50000000000%.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2010)

i like wkc, its flawed, but honestly if i compare it ff13 its much better, the story is simple but its not terrible; i will admit i dont like some of the voice actors, but honestly after hearing the shaman king and one piece dub nothing will really sound that bad

^i have not heard good things about the tactics ogre remake, i could have sworn though we talked about it a few pages ago, maybe a different site


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

I said bask in it. 

I don't see how it can be bad. It's Tactics Ogre.  Unless they make it super slow and glitched and remove everything from the original that made it good, it's impossible to be bad.

Seeing as how it's not even released in Japan or anything yet, I don't think anyone can make an informed opinion.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2010)

^apparently a lot of people are not fans of tactics ogre in the first place, and i believe at least one review of the game has been put out; basically i heard from a lot of people there are better games to remake or port
- dont know i have the original, but only played it for a few minutes


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bask in the warming glow of the Tactics Ogre remake:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they aren't doing much graphic-wise, but it appears they are at least updating the sprites and colors a bit. New spell graphics, portraits, cutscenes, Warren Report, etc... It should be pimp. Reasons to buy a PSP just went up 50000000000%.


Tactics Ogre was a fun game, I still haven't explored all of the different paths.  I can't help myself.  I ALWAYS BURN THAT VILLAGE TO THE GROUND!  

Ar Tonelico 2.  Fun game, but it's bugged near the end.  I couldn't beat a boss because the game screws up during that particular battle every time.


----------



## Micha (Jul 29, 2010)

Odin Sphere was an amazing game. It may not have had 3-D graphics, but the visuals were beautiful. And the music was so pretty! I feel like playing it right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2010)

gonna brush the dust off my wii, and try out super paper mario, i want to see how many rpgs are left


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

It's not really an RPG, it's more or less Mario with more items and HP.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2010)

yea i know, but paper mario was an rpg series, hence my point i want to see what remained intact from paper mario - its an alright game, but i think it can get boring very quick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^apparently a lot of people are not fans of tactics ogre in the first place, and i believe at least one review of the game has been put out; basically i heard from a lot of people there are better games to remake or port
> - dont know i have the original, but only played it for a few minutes


Those people are cry-babies. I believe that was on Gamefaqs' board where they complained about the game. It had its difficulties, but it was and is still the best RPG to ever be made.

Ogre Battle (original SNES one) doesn't need a new release. It has been re-done 2-3 times.

Ogre Battle 64 doesn't need a new release, either. It's damn-near perfect as-is.

Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis doesn't for sure.

The Neo-Geo Pocket Color game, maybe, but I'd rather see TO first since it's the better game.



Rukia said:


> Tactics Ogre was a fun game, I still haven't explored all of the different paths. I can't help myself. I ALWAYS BURN THAT VILLAGE TO THE GROUND!
> 
> Ar Tonelico 2. Fun game, but it's bugged near the end. I couldn't beat a boss because the game screws up during that particular battle every time.


 I don't think I got all of them, either, but I did at least manage to go light and dark paths. Killin' them villagers sure is tempting though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2010)

^could be gamefaqs, but ill have to politely disagree with the "best rpg of all time" comment


----------



## Altron (Aug 1, 2010)

Decided to replay both Fire Emble and Golden Sun on GBA and man it is so damn refreshing


----------



## Nakor (Aug 1, 2010)

Altron said:


> Decided to replay both Fire Emble and Golden Sun on GBA and man it is so damn refreshing



Are you playing The Sacred Stones for GBA? That might be my favorite fire emblem game. I just finished Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Altron (Aug 1, 2010)

Nakor said:


> *Are you playing The Sacred Stones for GBA?* That might be my favorite fire emblem game. I just finished Radiant Dawn.


that is the sequel i believe? I am playing the first games and gonna beat them before I move on to the sequels.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 1, 2010)

Altron said:


> that is the sequel i believe? I am playing the first games and gonna beat them before I move on to the sequels.



The first fire emblem is on the DS now too. I've played that one and enjoyed it as well. There are a ton of fire emblem games that were never brought over from japan.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 1, 2010)

Sacred Stones is my favourite was one of the only games i liked for the GBA.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 1, 2010)

huh? The first fire emblem released  in the US called just fire emblem (gba) is not the same game as Shadow Dragon - which is storywise the first game in the series.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> huh? The first fire emblem released  in the US called just fire emblem (gba) is not the same game as Shadow Dragon - which is storywise the first game in the series.



i did not know that. i must have got them confused. good for me though, as there is another fire emblem game for me to play.

apparently a new one just came out in japan for the DS,
Fire Emblem: Shin Monshō no Nazo: Hikari to Kage no Eiyū

It's a remake of Fire Emblem: Monshō no Nazo, which is the sequel to shadow dragon.

wonder if they will release it in the US at some time since they released shadow dragon in the US?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2010)

hmmm its possible, especially considering its on the ds, i would say it has a good chance

^only problem, if you want an actual copy and not a rom, the first fire emblem on the gba is kind of pricey


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 2, 2010)

Playing Star Ocean on PS3 right now and I like it. Though "Tales of..." series is much better in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^could be gamefaqs, but ill have to politely disagree with the "best rpg of all time" comment


 I meant SRPG. Obviously the best RPG ever made was Final Fantasy VI. 


I just beat NIER last night, but I'm going to go trough and get the other endings. The first one was kind of confusing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder if a new Ogre Battle game will ever be made, I hope so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't hold my breath, but they are remaking Tactics Ogre. If it sells over a million copies or so they might make a new one.


We can only hope and pray.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I meant SRPG. Obviously the best RPG ever made was Final Fantasy VI.
> 
> 
> I just beat NIER last night, but I'm going to go trough and get the other endings. The first one was kind of confusing.



you will like the 2nd run even more


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm its possible, especially considering its on the ds, i would say it has a good chance
> 
> ^only problem, if you want an actual copy and not a rom, the first fire emblem on the gba is kind of pricey





I just found that on ebay. I believe that is the correct version. That's a decent price. 



MrCinos said:


> Speaking of Tales of..., I hope if not ToV but PS3 version of Tales of Graces or new PS3 title would get translated. There would be three "Tales of" games on PS3 soon and it'd really suck if they won't get released in NA/Europe.



I'm playing Tales of Symphoniaawn of the New World for Wii right now. I'm reallly liking it, though the main characters are starting to get on my nerves, especially Marta. I like Ratatosk Emil though.

Are there any Tales of games on PS3 now? I've only played tales of vesperia for the 360 and the first Tales of symphonia for the gamecube.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Mnemosyne said:


> you will like the 2nd run even more


 How much more? 

I'll also be getting the C and D endings.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2010)

22 is okay but it is only  for a cart, but i suspect you only want to play the game so its fair

what is the status of tales of grace, i thought it was only a matter of time before they announced a us release


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 22 is okay but it is only  for a cart, but i suspect you only want to play the game so its fair



Yeah i don't care about an instruction manual or a case. I'll just look up the info online if I need to know anything.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2010)

yea, thats cool, anything around 20 should be fine price, but you could get lucky if you search long enough and get it cheaper


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I've heard the new TO remake is going to have a couple new systems/features that supposed make that whole training grinding thing optional.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How much more?
> 
> I'll also be getting the C and D endings.



you just won't be able to hold back your tears anymore 

I like the A and B ending the most


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought the A ending left something to be desired. It just made all these giant plot holes and left a bunch of questions.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought the A ending left something to be desired. It just made all these giant plot holes and left a bunch of questions.



thats true but ending B makes it complete, you will see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I need to play it some more soon, but I've been busy with TV and stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 3, 2010)

started Disgaea, its awesome so far, although the voice actors are kind of meh

a little old, but nis officially anonunced disgaea 4 on july 15 , and said more details coming in sept.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm unsure if I want to get Disgaea 4 or not. Disgaea is fun and all, but I'm almost to the point of being over it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm ready for major gameplay changes now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

Seriously. I've had my fill with Disgaea 1 - 3 and Makai Kingdom with the same basic gameplay/story/classes/system/everything. MK was more refreshing, but they need to step up their game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, it is about that time. D3 did have some good changes, now D4 needs to take it even further


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 4, 2010)

does devil may cry count as an RPG?


----------



## Kaothic2364 (Aug 4, 2010)

kohanauzumaki12 said:


> does devil may cry count as an RPG?



Yes. 
**


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2010)

I would say no, but what doesn't claim to be an rpg these days? :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd also say no, it's more of an action/adventure game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2010)

well supposedly it will have major changes

but question when the hell do you start leveling and getting money in disgaea, im on chapter 3, but my strongest character laharl is 11 and my next strongest is level 6 or 7; plus i cant even afford to heal my characters after a battle, let alone buy anything from the store
- i could have sworn when i watched my friend play a long time ago, he would gain 25-30 levels in a single battle against regular enemies
- am i just not far enough into the game yet?

and no devil may cry is action adventure, at least imo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2010)

half minute hero is getting a sequel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Mnemosyne said:


> thats true but ending B makes it complete, you will see


 I just started playing the game again and so far there are these giantly long sequences for Kaine (you know, the dream sequence-type stuff). It's kinda fun to read, but also an eyestrain. Aren't there any new cutscenes or anything? 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> well supposedly it will have major changes
> 
> but question when the hell do you start leveling and getting money in disgaea, im on chapter 3, but my strongest character laharl is 11 and my next strongest is level 6 or 7; plus i cant even afford to heal my characters after a battle, let alone buy anything from the store
> - i could have sworn when i watched my friend play a long time ago, he would gain 25-30 levels in a single battle against regular enemies
> ...


 You start powering up big time when you get access to Item World and Reincarnation. I don't remember exactly when that is, but enjoy the time you have right now, it won't be long until you smash entire levels with 1 character in one or two moves.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2010)

Just farm the first few stages for a while Kira.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2010)

i got to joutenheim and that first level is a bitch, i managed to kill off the geo sphere that does damage each turn, but before i could kill any enemies or kill the 50 percent down attack sphere i accidentally let laharl die, and without him even my second strongest character cant kill any of those imps before succumbing to poison


----------



## Botzu (Aug 6, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i got to joutenheim and that first level is a bitch, i managed to kill off the geo sphere that does damage each turn, but before i could kill any enemies or kill the 50 percent down attack sphere i accidentally let laharl die, and without him even my second strongest character cant kill any of those imps before succumbing to poison


There are a few early maps that have monsters stacked together conveniently or monsters on experience tiles. Though mostly you just have to wait for the item world to beef up. 

Another easy way grab a beefcake character at the start is to make a bunch of level 1 characters, go to a low~ level map, weaken the monsters to as low as possible and then throw a few of them together and then throw the result on your base tile. Try for about 2-3~ times your highest level character(the resulting monster should have only a sliver of hp left if you weaken them before you throw) and you should be able to clober him if all your high levels are in the home tile. Then you have a level 30-50~ monster that will wipe maps for you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2010)

i managed to get by, but im curious about something - in disgaea 2 you have adell/rozalin, in 3 you have mao and rasbryl, so whats the pairing in 1 is it laharl etna or laharl flonne

also does anyone else want to see a older laharl who isnt the punching bag of every joke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

Laharl x hot busty demons, maybe. Otherwise there aren't any pairings in Disgaea 1 that I can remember.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2010)

^the psp and ds remake hint that etna might like laharl or at least care for him more than she appears, but in any case i could see either laharl x etna or flonne happening, this is one of the reasons id like him to be the main character again in a sequel and not just trying to steal the main character spot light away from the MC

picked up some nice games today including
baldurs gate II dark alliance
kingdom hearts 2
shadow hearts I
omikron soul nomad (made by quantic dream of heavy rain fame)
and fall out 2 pc


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just started playing the game again and so far there are these giantly long sequences for Kaine (you know, the dream sequence-type stuff). It's kinda fun to read, but also an eyestrain. Aren't there any new cutscenes or anything?



patience patience!! There are a few new cutscenes in the course of the 2nd playthrough but thats not that important! Your enemies are 

Where are you in the game now?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2010)

chapter 8 was really sad ,

question is it best to just play through the game at least once, and do all side worlds in a second game?


----------



## Botzu (Aug 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> chapter 8 was really sad ,
> 
> question is it best to just play through the game at least once, and do all side worlds in a second game?


Yeah & hopefully you didn't kill any of your own characters off so you get the good ending. If there was a pairing it would be laharl x flonne. Especially with the good ending~


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2010)

im on chp 11 now

im for laharl x flonne x etna x jennifer 

however the whole disgaea world is crazy, essentially netherworld and celestia are and are not heaven and hell; they  have aspects of them but they are also kinda like planets; its really crazy


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2010)

thats fucking great, i was trying to force one of the bills, and i had it just about wrapped up, but that little bitch in charge of the item world was there, i wanted to kill her, but said i better not risk anything stupid like that, so i chuck her at the strongest senator on the field, and apparently becasue she  is a proxy she cant be eaten and she leveled up from 70 to 519 and killed me in one hit; i hate that aspect of disgaea, half the time everyone hates you and the other half everyone is such a significant amount of levels above you winning a fight is impossible; i still cant pass the measely money bill and that was like the first one available


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Mnemosyne said:


> patience patience!! There are a few new cutscenes in the course of the 2nd playthrough but thats not that important! Your enemies are
> 
> Where are you in the game now?


I played this for 2 hours last night and see what you mean. P-33 and that kid Shade had some pretty heart-wrenching scenes considering that I'm about to come in and slaughter them. 

What sucks is, I put the game on hard mode thinking it'd be a fun challenge, right? It was only semi-challenging up until I reached the Aerie and I hadn't saved for 2 hours.


Giant mistake. It wasn't hard, but the boss had like 50,000,000 HP and it was taking so fucking long to kill it I gave up. I had to wake up early.  Needless to say I'm pissed. I lost 2 hours (including the fucking grueling Lost Forest scene), and have to go back and do them over because the boss had too much HP.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> chapter 8 was really sad ,
> 
> question is it best to just play through the game at least once, and do all side worlds in a second game?


 It's really a matter of preference. Generally speaking, I try to go through the game traditionally first to see the difficulty of the basic game. Then I get all the bonuses on repeat playthroughs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2010)

i usually motor through the game, and wait to do all the bonus things at the very right before i beat the game, but this might be a case where i wouldnt mind playing parts over again, especially with new game plus; besides i dont think i will be ready to take on baal anytime soon
- im on the level know with the guns, what exactly do you do here, even my strongest characters is dead in a turn 

and just for the record, as I saw this was up for debate, laharl imo should be among the top 2 or 3 overlords, with pretty much just baal and his dad ahead of him; laharl is the only overlord to canonically beat baal, who i believe is a consensus strongest of all time; plus nobody mentions laharl's dad in these debates, but he also beat baal/kept him in check; all other imo come after these guys


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

Disgaea spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mid-Boss is Laharl's father


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2010)

^i already knew that, from spoilers

but the question becomes is he as powerful in that form  as his original

regarding the couple question, my  opinion is this - laharl likes flonne but wont admit; etna is slowly starting to care for laharl, regarding what flonne thinks though i have no idea

one other thing, i know he is half human, but flonne was an angel before she became a fallen, and she has wings and a tail, as far as i know laharl has neither wings nor a tail; although i have seen fan art where he has wings


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

But Laharl's canon level is lower than Zetta's level. That makes him weaker. 

Zetta is the only Overlord badass enough to control a universe of other Overlords and travel through time to kill legendary Overlords in their prime.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played this for 2 hours last night and see what you mean. P-33 and that kid Shade had some pretty heart-wrenching scenes considering that I'm about to come in and slaughter them.
> 
> What sucks is, I put the game on hard mode thinking it'd be a fun challenge, right? It was only semi-challenging up until I reached the Aerie and I hadn't saved for 2 hours.
> 
> ...



aww poor guy 
say, what level are you by now? Hard mode is quite challenging even on higher levels and especially on the DLC... 

that part of the game you mentioned was one of the most emotional scenes I ever played ._. I even had to force myself to continue...

so, did you enjoy the game so far, maybe even more now during your 2nd playthrough??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I'm on level 32 right now. It took me about 15 minutes just to get that giant orb down to half health. Then I was like "okay, fuck that" and killed myself thinking I could leave and save--wrong.

I'm enjoying the added story. Are the C and D endings equally good, or are they something different?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I'm on level 32 right now. It took me about 15 minutes just to get that giant orb down to half health. Then I was like "okay, fuck that" and killed myself thinking I could leave and save--wrong.
> 
> I'm enjoying the added story. Are the C and D endings equally good, or are they something different?



I like both endings equally but ending D is...quite unique ^^
oh and you need to have every weapon in the game for it 

by the way did you do all the quests?? 
I did only 93 % of them  I missed 2 of them in part 1 and you can't go back there unfortunately...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Laharl's canon level is lower than Zetta's level. That makes him weaker.
> 
> Zetta is the only Overlord badass enough to control a universe of other Overlords and travel through time to kill legendary Overlords in their prime.



isnt zetta also from a spin off, i believe he is the guy from makai kingdom; and relatively speaking the age difference between the two is alot ; but when do they ever state what are the overlords levels canonically?

-besides i just looked him up and the man is dumber than dirt; but i guess its a moot point unless we have an official battle royale with all the main overlords


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Mnemosyne said:


> I like both endings equally but ending D is...quite unique ^^
> oh and you need to have every weapon in the game for it
> 
> by the way did you do all the quests??
> I did only 93 % of them  I missed 2 of them in part 1 and you can't go back there unfortunately...


 I think I have all of them except for the metal pipe. Which quest is that from? 

I want all the endings. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> isnt zetta also from a spin off, i believe he is the guy from makai kingdom; and relatively speaking the age difference between the two is alot ; but when do they ever state what are the overlords levels canonically?
> 
> -besides i just looked him up and the man is dumber than dirt; but i guess its a moot point unless we have an official battle royale with all the main overlords


 Their in-game levels are canon for guest appearances, at least that's what I've been told. Zetta's level is higher than anyone.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

This thread needs moar Crispin Freeman as Zetta! BADASS OVERLORD INCOMING!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlvlMJUjpqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2010)

When ever you request to fight Zetta though, it says fight the strongest overlord.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2010)

holy crap, could the seraph have anymore hp; i managed through up to this level with no problems, but my only character that does damage is laharl, even if he does a little over a thousand per turn, the seraph does more damage with a regular attack

i guess my only bet is to get laharl at least to level 90 or more, he is 83
and i need to upgrade curtis, the only other character who does any damage


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2010)

well i have come to be underwhelmed by game endings, but even the good ending is kind short and quick, oh well, ill probably move onto 2, but ill come back and play one later


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

The endings in Disgaea are all fairly short, but there are a lot of them and are more for comical effect. 

I've been playing Tactics Ogre again (in anticipation for the PSP remake, which I will buy a PSP just to get), and this game is so fuckin' badass. Replaying it makes me see a few flaws (training, limited classes, couple worthless classes), but it also reminds me why it's my favorite SRPG of all time.

There's just so many different ways you can play it. Various paths, various endings, various secrets. FFT wishes it had the variety this game had in those regards, but FFT does have better classes, I'll give you that much. The must is about even though.


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

FFT and FFT: WotL makes all your strategy games wish they were FFT. 

I just bought Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness on PSN for psp and it's really funny. Etna's voice is annoying though in both Japanese and English.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Tactics Ogre is still better.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone here play Valkyria Chronicles or Dragon Age?

I hear they're pretty good....


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

They are. Go buy em.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 11, 2010)

one of _those_ games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, you know, it's made by Bioware. 'Nuff said, brah. 'Nuff said.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 11, 2010)

ooooohhhhhh, I got ya.

It's just that your emoticon threw me off. It kind of looked like you were saying it's bad.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally decided to give Record of Agarest War a go. Cliche ridden and the battles so far have been pretty similar. Hoping it beefs up soon. Not expecting it to rank up there with FFT, Orge, or Fire Emblem but I do like the combo attacks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Just replay Tactics Ogre again. It's like having sex for the first time, but it isn't over in 5 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2010)

Tactics Ogre cartridge? 

I'm currently playing the SNES version (which was recently translated). Kinda regretting it since the story scenes don't display correctly, but it's still a hell of a good time.

I also have the Playstation version. I shoulda just played that.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah cartridge. Bought some random shit when I visited Japan though wish I would have gotten other things as well knowing how hard it is to get now. I should get the ps1 version so I know what the fuck is going on I imagine.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2010)

tactics ogre is actually on the gba in cartridge form; or the ps1; i have the latter

regarding disgea i love the story, but i can honestly say im not too big a fan on strategy turn based versus regular turn based, especially in disgaea's , i mean disgea is probably in my top five  now that i have played it, but i think the hassle of making other characters, leveling them all up separately, only to unlock better classes later, etc is a pain; i mean healers a perfect example, i will never use them to make a killing blow, let alone any blow on an enemy, but in disgaea thats the only way to level , so my healing ends up suffering ; thats one thing i like about normal turn based, get into fight win, and exp for all and you dont end up  having to worry about certain characters; i especially love in games when you get a good character later on but he is at a low level making it a pain to level him or the flip where you get a character who sucks now and will for a while but can be great later with some item
- but story and characters i think disgaea is right there at the top tier, replayability is good as well, and when i figured out how to switch to japanese va i liked them, honestly i have no problem with eta

but i picked up a copy of tales of vesperia at a pawn today for 10 bucks so i can finally play it; i have the premium version as well, but that one is hands off 

hmm i know its got some flack, but i expect to like record of agarest war

speaking of record of war, anybody played the dreamcast version of Record of Lodoss War?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Yeah cartridge. Bought some random shit when I visited Japan though wish I would have gotten other things as well knowing how hard it is to get now. I should get the ps1 version so I know what the fuck is going on I imagine.


 Yeah, I imagine you could sell that baby for a pretty penny. 

Not sure who has the ability to play it, but you could probably sell it.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> tactics ogre is actually on the gba in cartridge form; or the ps1; i have the latter


The original TO isn't on the GBA as far as I know. That's a different game, bro. 

I have had both, but sold them both when I was young and stupid (actually, my brother stole the PSX version and sold it).




> regarding disgea i love the story, but i can honestly say im not too big a fan on strategy turn based versus regular turn based, especially in disgaea's , i mean disgea is probably in my top five now that i have played it, but i think the hassle of making other characters, leveling them all up separately, only to unlock better classes later, etc is a pain; i mean healers a perfect example, i will never use them to make a killing blow, let alone any blow on an enemy, but in disgaea thats the only way to level ,


Actually, grinding up and building characters is one of this game's main selling points.

To level up low-level characters and healers put them in a chain combo.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 12, 2010)

so how far are you in Nier?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't played it yet since losing my 2 hours. 


I don't play that much during the weekdays. This weekend I'll probably finish ending B (it doesn't seem like it will take too long since I'm ignoring all the sidequests now), maybe ending C. 

For now I'm finishing up Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2010)

^ah i see, i have no idea why they switch the name between ogre battle and tactics ogre, so 4 and 7 are tactics ogre, and 5 and 6 are ogre battle

- the problem with the combo thing is that it is bullshit; you cant do a combo if the main character uses a special tech, and at the point where i am, i dont do enough damage with a straight tech to kill an enemy, so i cant afford to keep a healer out nor can i afford to let my main character to take the kind of damage that would be required to whittle down these guys, plus im too lazy i dont find anything particularly appealing about going and leveling 10 characters separately over many hours, especially in a game where the max level is not a 100 but almost 100000

eh im gonna take a break from games for a while anyway while i am school, i dont feel like lugging any of my systems with me in the risk they get damaged, i might bring my psp and ds though and finally play some of those back logged games, maybe golden sun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Well they are different style games. One of the first series to make a "Tactics" game. Everyone else just copied them. 

That's true, I guess if you can't kill an enemeny with a combo with 3-4 people then it might not be the best strategy. You can always give the healers a bow, they are decent with bows.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 13, 2010)

Talking about tactics games , who here remembers bahamut lagoon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

You know I do. 

I liked how you could use pubic hairs from women and transform your dragons with them.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

I tried playing Bahamut's Lagoon once.  Couldn't get into it...I should give it another try sometime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

It was pretty fun, but not super fun to the point I felt like replaying it. I might also give it another try.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Eh, I'll probably wait on it till I finish up Tri/DQ9.  

There should be an official thread for DQ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

There is.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Really?  I haven't seen it.  Time to go look it up.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah there we go.  Yeah, not gonna bother making a general DQ thread, although the DQ9 one should prolly just be converted like you said.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

If only we had some kind of powers to modify things on the forum.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know what kind of witchcraft you're talking about there Sir.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know I do.
> 
> *I liked how you could use pubic hairs from women and transform your dragons with them.*



WHAT!?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2010)

i liked bahamut lagoon, too bad it never got a US release
- they should do one of these days, like an classic rpg collection - kind of how konami did the classic collection with symphony of the night - that would be cool

-another problem with combos, they dont seem to work all the time, sometimes my characters combo and sometimes not


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

The World said:


> WHAT!?


 Well, I assumed it was a pubic hair. You check the princess's bed and you find a ??? and then you can use that to transform your dragons. Maybe it was her vagina juice.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> i liked bahamut lagoon, too bad it never got a US release
> - they should do one of these days, like an classic rpg collection - kind of how konami did the classic collection with symphony of the night - that would be cool
> 
> -another problem with combos, they dont seem to work all the time, sometimes my characters combo and sometimes not


 Yeah, gaming wasn't as Western-friendly back then in the RPG world. We missed out on a lot of classics. It is better now, but I am sure we'll still missing out. 

A collection of "Squaresoft" RPGs would be great. It could have Bahamut Lagoon Seiken Densetsu III (also never saw a US release, sadly), Live A Live (though I didn't like that), Treasure Hunter G, Romancing Saga 1-3 (partially done already), etc...

I'd but 2 copies just because it'd be badass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 16, 2010)

watching the disgaea anime; no where near as good as the game; but if they make a disgaea 4 i wouldnt mind them introducing a character like Maharl, but make her laharl's actual sister and not just a puppet; i mean cmon his dad has to be at 2000-3000 years old or so based on laharl being 1313; and the only women he ever did anything with in that time frame was laharl's mother, who died maybe 1300 years ago. Plus i like the character design, and big brother laharl is lol. 

that being said, how the hell does etna think she could ever be overlord, laharl, or any of the other overlords aside, from what ive seen any average to above average demon could beat her, i have seen nothing from her in the anime or game to suggest that she is even remotely powerful.

and one last thing, i like the way laharl's scraf works in the anime, where it can act as wings, a shield, and dimensional pocket to carry his items. 

i might try mana khemia, la pucelle next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't seen any of the anime, but I imagine it's crazy and weird and possibly a bit fruity.

Maybe demons just don't mate that often? Maybe they can't for some unknown reason.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

The anime sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah well, I still got FFVII to play. :33

I haven't watched any anime for 2 years now. I feel like I've lost part of my soul.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 17, 2010)

Finished with the anime, ill admit they altered a decent amount, but it really is not that bad, and the last scene was priceless. 

I was browsing some stuff on wiki, and I love the one comment by the Square enix guy regarding a new chrono game where he says , maybe you should buy more copies of trigger on ds; and im like if you have rereleased the game 3 times, on the ps where it got greatest hits, and on the ds; not to mention that cross had a greatest hits, i think the game sold enough for a sequel. Heres an idea, why dont you release something new, people will only buy the same product so many times.

Then i looked at the BoF page, and the guy for capcom was like well we dont have to do anything with it, apparently he said something along the lines of there are good enough rpgs out there; yet you continually making the same action adventure games, well thats the only thing you make, that and street fighter, how saturated are those markets.

And regarding Suikoden, there is not even a remote mention of anything with the franchise in the future.

Namco to me seems to be the only one of the older rpg series makers that is fairly actively releasing its classic series, Tales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel ya, bro. I don't want to have to buy another copy of Chrono Trigger just to line Square's pockets with gold in the vain hopes that they might release another game some day. 

We better see another Suikoden though.  Breath of Fire was great, but I am not holding my breath on that one. I don't know if I trust Capcom to do it justice anymore.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2010)

regarding Breath of Fire, Camelot said if Capcom didnt want to, they would like to make another game; although i dont think many know the name, but camelot is responsible for among other thing all the shining games 

yea i dont know what going on with suikoden i heard there is an overview plan, or story, they will introduce all the true ruins, etc. but i mean its been quite on the western front for a while, even tierkries was just a spinoff


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon X looks so good. I fucking hate Bamco. Anyone know if it will ever make it stateside?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2010)

not a chance in hell; the tales games seem to get several versions in Japan, we are lucky if we even get a title once


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> regarding Breath of Fire, Camelot said if Capcom didnt want to, they would like to make another game; although i dont think many know the name, but camelot is responsible for among other thing all the shining games
> 
> yea i dont know what going on with suikoden i heard there is an overview plan, or story, they will introduce all the true ruins, etc. but i mean its been quite on the western front for a while, even tierkries was just a spinoff


 I doubt Capcom would let anyone else make the game despite having no intention of making another game. That is if they're anything like SquareEnix is who shut down fan stuff left and right and refuse to make a new game. 

Maybe I should just buy another copy of Suikoden V and relive some memories.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 18, 2010)

konami needs to release suikoden 6. gaddammit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

We should storm their offices and demand retribution.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

There was a Suikoden 5 what the hell?



Kira U. Masaki said:


> not a chance in hell; the tales games seem to get several versions in Japan, we are lucky if we even get a title once



I hate to repeat myself but I fucking hate Bamco. They need to sell the rights to another company like Atlus or Xseed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah there was, and it was fucking awesome. Easily one of the better games in the series.

I'd rank the series like this:

Suikoden III
Suikoden II
Suikoden V
Suikoden Tactics
Suikoden I
Suikoden IV

Never played the DS game.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Suikoden 3 was definitely the best and I have the DS game. :taichou


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I've heard it was decent. Is it decent?


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

It's decent for a DS game, but the voice acting is atrocious.

I'm guessing they sped up all the English voices on the track.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbw4w6LR4yc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7-XS4NzWfY[/YOUTUBE]

English track.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rNCbEtB1YU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inlkCXGrdU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

You freeloader. 

The only time I did that was with FF4. Annnnnd FF3. Aaaaaand Super Mario Bros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd buy it, but I have to also buy DQIX and a PSP when Tactics Ogre comes out, and Tactics Ogre, and that new Final Fantasy game on DS.


----------



## Cash (Aug 18, 2010)

Dont know if anyone knows this already but I got pretty hyped seeing it.



> Atlus has announced the team behind the Persona series will be creating the first HD instalment of the series on both PS3 and Xbox 360 ? but as always with Atlus, there is a catch?
> 
> The catch in this case is that Catherine is not an RPG, and it is most certainly not the long awaited Persona 5 ? it is described instead as a horror-themed ?action adventure.?
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Ugh Drakengard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

Speaking of Drakengard, I heard that NIER was related to that game somehow or something. I wonder.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2010)

just wikied it, apparently its made by the same company and they pulled a Tales of Phantasia on us; apparently Nier is a sequel of sorts, it takes place in the same timeline but 1,000 years after drakengard

anybody played Kessen?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Drakengard, I heard that NIER was related to that game somehow or something. I wonder.



oh now its time for Nier again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> just wikied it, apparently its made by the same company and they pulled a Tales of Phantasia on us; apparently Nier is a sequel of sorts, it takes place in the same timeline but 1,000 years after drakengard
> 
> anybody played Kessen?


 Sounds weird. I don't think I have the mental fortitude to go and play Drakenguard. 


Mnemosyne said:


> oh now its time for Nier again?


 Maybe.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 20, 2010)

Why is drakenguard so bad? I remember there being some cool commercials for it back in the day but I never played it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sure it's decent, it has a small following. I just don't want to go buy it then hook up my PS2 to my TV and play it in the poor resulting quality.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2010)

Tales of series and Fire Emblem rocks my rocks


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds weird. I don't think I have the mental fortitude to go and play Drakenguard.
> 
> Maybe.



then I have something for you 



oh and by the way the world of nier is based on the one ending of drakengard in which the hero and his dragon fight against the last boss in Tokyo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G80XpHACiuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't get it.



just check out the timeline its all explained there 


*Spoiler*: __ 



# June 12, 2003

    * *A mysterious giant and red dragon appear*
    * At approximately 3:00 PM on June 12, 2003, an immense white statue (the "Giant") appears in Shinjuku [in Tokyo].
    * At the same time, a red dragon-like entity (the "Dragon") appears and does battle with the Giant. The principles behind, and effects of, these attacks are unknown.
    * The Japan Self-Defense Forces study how to attack this Giant and Dragon. An emergency Cabinet-level committee is formed.
    * At 4:00 PM, the Giant falls. What the Giant is made of unable to be determined, and at this time damage on the ground is comparatively light. (suggested correction from Yuugure: "Mass wasn't observed from the giant")
    * After the fall of the Dragon, the Scarface, of the Japan Air Self-Defense Force's 6th Air Wing, 303rd Squadron, attacks the dragon. Its body is secretly taken to a government research facility.
    * This incident becomes known as the "6-12 Incident". It results in 56 dead, 320 injured, and total economic losses of over 60 billion yen.
    * A gag order is issued regarding the events of 6-12, but by this time information is already leaking onto chanels such as the internet. Fears of terrorism and foreign plots swirl. Chaos.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 20, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Why is drakenguard so bad? I remember there being some cool commercials for it back in the day but I never played it.



My only problem with Drakengard is that in the US version as is typical, they edited the game and fairly heavily, from what i know there may be an incenstous relationship between MC and his sister, but this is completely cut out; im getting tired of this crap though, if you can handle games where you blow someone's head off, why can I not play a game with sex and nudity that is actually shown, not that dragon age crap, and i*c*st (hell dragon age had homosexuality and it was overt, while in drakengard it was not quite that in your face)

frankly some company needs to step up, and start releasing uncensored versions of their games , even if they can only sell from their websites; you make dead or alive beach volleyball 3, make a full nude version, and hell yeah i will drop 60 bucks on that sucker


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2010)

i know its atlus, but that anime studio is terrible, tekkinoreet, first of all has a terrible story and plot, but the animation is God awful, so i cant say this knews is terribly thrilling


----------



## Botzu (Aug 21, 2010)

hmm somebody actually recommended me that anime :/ never watched it.. oh well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2010)

hehe actually picked up a Canadian/french copy of drakengard today in a used bookstore, the rating is M+, so i dont know if its uncut or not, but it looked cool, still need the US version, although i think this one is also in english

^yea do yourself a favor and skip it


some updated screens and the like from phantasy star portable 2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2010)

new diablo iii details, there may be a chance it gets a port to consoles. too lazy to post the link, its on gamespot.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJrnlFW4IMc&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure about a Diablo III console version. The Diablo I PSX version was kinda fun, but that was before I was that familiar with Diablo.

Without the online community Diablo loses a lot of its charms, I think. Most of them jerks are on PC.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Aug 30, 2010)

Other RPG's other than Final Fantasy that I love is the Xenosaga series, the
story keep me going on cause it was interesting and mysterious at same time.

Oh yeah by the way do you guys know if there will be a sequel (Xenosaga 4)?
cause it's been a while now but the third game got an ending where its suppose
to continue. Hope they do it I would love to play on PS3 would be great .


----------



## Mnemosyne (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't get it.



did you get it by now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I still don't get it. I don't even get what I'm supposed to be getting anymore. 

I never finished my 3rd playthrough of Nier. Got burned out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure about a Diablo III console version. The Diablo I PSX version was kinda fun, but that was before I was that familiar with Diablo.
> 
> Without the online community Diablo loses a lot of its charms, I think. Most of them jerks are on PC.



I imagine now the console version online would have a decent following.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2010)

^oh God, refrain from making male characters female, especially anything relating to dot hack; i still cant get over the fact that they made tsukasa a chick, that really killed that series for me

regarding diablo, i only play campaign only any way, i personally dont care about multiplayer or online communities , so i would have no problem with console version; look fact of the matter is that most people are idiots, and any time I have played any game online theres always one idiot to mess everything up, so i usually just play online coop with buddies or solo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

There are plenty of good people that play online though, you just have to find them. It's not easy, but a NF Diablo III guild would help that. 

Plus, you get trading options. Trading is really the only feasible way to get everything you want. I mean, sure, you could farm and farm and farm until you get it all, but that'd take forever.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2010)

SoJ's, the official currency of Diablo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I've only ever had 6 or so. 

I actually found one. It was fucking off the chain.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Eh i dont really care about collecting crap like Zed? runes and the like, which you can only get by hacking or trading. I usually play through the game twice, and feel that i got my dollars worth at that point and move on. Occasionally like with diablo 2 i played with a friend for a little while; but honestly i prefered Diablo 1, i prefered the ps version, and when i played the pc version i prefered to play alone. I guess a lone wolf is gonna be a lone wolf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Zod runes. KNEEL BEFORE ZOD RUNES! 

I played the first 2-3 times of Diablo II solo. I played Diablo I almost exclusively with my friend on LAN and on Bnet though. It's good to have friends to play with. We had a strict no-hacks policy.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zod runes. KNEEL BEFORE ZOD RUNES!
> 
> I played the first 2-3 times of Diablo II solo. I played Diablo I almost exclusively with my friend on LAN and on Bnet though. It's good to have friends to play with. We had a strict no-hacks policy.


Diablo just seemed like one of those games that just had to be played with other people. ;| I tried it out about 50 years ago and I just couldn't play through the game solo.

I just beat wild arms 4... and man does the dialogue in this game suck. :/ Every boss fight the 14 year old main character lectures everyone about how through peace and love and coming together humanity can end all wars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

It's fun single player, too, just not as fun. It's really hard to beat it by yourself in Hell difficulty, too, if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 31, 2010)

eh, i just dont like random people i guess, i mean coops with buddies are the best, i played diablo ps1 with a buddy at that time, and first person games die without coop, but i have always seen rpgs as a one man show, so im not terribly keen with some of the concepts like in White knight where they try to make them multi player


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^oh God, refrain from making male characters female, especially anything relating to dot hack; i still cant get over the fact that they made tsukasa a chick, that really killed that series for me



This is a female character though.

She is the main character of the new .hack series coming out, her name is Sakuya.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 1, 2010)

^then why in God's name does she look like kite/shugo, they really couldnt come up with a new character design

and regarding tsukasa, the whole time we are led to believe its a guy, the interactions are all done like that, especially with tsubaru, and then oh its a girl, gag, essentially what they did was gender change minus the change, of which i have never been a big fan


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

No love for lesbians? 



> ^then why in God's name does she look like kite/shugo, they really couldnt come up with a new character design


It's tradition, like every Link wearing a green hat and outfit, despite being different people.

Tis the last throwback for the end of the series, since we already had Haseo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never been keen on MMORPGs myself, but only because I hate the gameplay. I like multiplayer games like Diablo though, it's just a hell of a lot of fun. The problem is finding anyone decent to play with, but that comes with time.

I still say we need a D3 NF guild.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2010)

Might be fun, to get loads of people together at the same time would probably be hard though. Time zones...

And theres the issue of lagg between Europeans, americans and so on..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not. It'd be nice to at least have the possibility of playing with some clan members or something that show up to the party empty-handed and alone.

Sadly I'm going to be primarily a weekend warrior.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder if Blizzard will be able to capture what truly made Diablo and Diablo 2 again, or will it run off their WoW conventions. :/


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if Blizzard will be able to capture what truly made Diablo and Diablo 2 again, or will it run off their WoW conventions. :/



Don't count on it sadly, I'm already expecting a pretty big disappointment.

Just expecting it though, I'll wait till I play it myself to decide how good it is or not.  Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2010)

Just hope Activision won't force too many retarded decisions upon it, like they did with Starcraft 2. It's not that bad, but it's still annoying...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2010)

Activision probably wants it to be really similar to WoW because of how profitable WoW is. I wouldn't be surprised if Activision wants Blizzard to make D3 cost monthly for online.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 1, 2010)

the thing i like about diablo, is diablo and co. i like the characters, that angel dude was cool as well, i am curious how they plan to proceed storywise

regarding .hack, no its not like link, because the kite costume was used only in .hack game series, and then in twilight rose as a homage, but their is no standard base costume, at least in .hack series as a whole, i have not yet played the second series GU though, only the first 4 so i cant comment completely, but its lazy anyway you look at it

regarding lesbians, whats the point if
a. the series is not sexual in connotation, im not interested in the relationship aspect of lesbians, only the carnal
b. he was portrayed as a guy the whole way, and then for what i think serves no real purpose they did the gender switch


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2010)

Ever since Kite's creation, it has been standard for him or his form to make an appearance in every series.





*Spoiler*: _Link_ 





This one is actually a female playing a male Kite.







> b. he was portrayed as a guy the whole way, and then for what i think serves no real purpose they did the gender switch


Was never a genderswitch though, just a female who isn't very feminine playing a male character, showing the anonymity of playing an mmorpg.

Many males played female characters in other series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 2, 2010)

well strictly speaking .hack did not start with the games, the games after the success of the anime; from what i know kite or his variant doesnt make an appearance, in the original, .root, liminality (which is bundled with the game); twilight is the only one where that is the case, but like i said, in twilight its a direct reference to using the skin of the legendary kite; its not quite the same as link; seeing as the anime was first, the game came from it, and its more of a staple of the game, not anime, i wouldnt call it a staple of the series, but whatever, thats semantics

the tsukasa thing is not so simply, as the intentionally were vague about, well they werent vague at all they never made any indications from what i recall that tsukasa could be a girl till the end; and im not saying i like it in other shows or the like where they do this, in a main stream game or show i dont care for this, i dont mind it in alternative avenues, but not in the mainstream

but in any case i dont care, .hack as a game is decent, but overall i dont care for the franchise as a whole


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2010)

sign was made just be a prequel to the games only, it was never meant to be a stand alone product, just as roots was to start off the G.U. series.

June 20, 2002 Infection's release

April 4, 2002 – September 25, 2002.



> original, .root


He is in roots and sign.



> but in any case i dont care, .hack as a game is decent, but overall i dont care for the franchise as a whole


That's cool, I've always been a avid fan.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 2, 2010)

.hack is a scam series.  
Like the first series was such gimmicks. Each game was 1/4 as long as a real game and they get you to buy every game in the series because each of the games ended on cliffhangers.
>.> They so could have atleast put 2 games per disc or just gone the final fantasy route and sell the game whole with 4 discs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm kind of expecting Diablo III to be a disappointment, but I hope it isn't. From what I've seen it looks like it should be good, but there are some things that concern me. It does look like they are starting to borrow a lot from WoW--that's a terrible, terrible thing.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 2, 2010)

At least they did away with that retarded gathering orbs to restore life/mana and went back to potions for each of them.  I have no idea why they even considered changing it honestly.

I haven't even been keeping up with it lately, has there been any news?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, they got rid of that weird-ass orb thing? Good, that was ridiculous.

As you can tell I keep up even less than you do.


----------



## FmDante (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant wait for Fable 3 to come out for PC :3
Looks like an overall improvement, also love the 'touch' system.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2010)

You can do anything!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2010)

You can actually see trees grow in the game


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2010)

Why does 'everything' only seem to include the mundane and inane?


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2010)

Peter MundaneInane.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2010)

Botzu said:


> .hack is a scam series.
> Like the first series was such gimmicks. Each game was 1/4 as long as a real game and they get you to buy every game in the series because each of the games ended on cliffhangers.
> >.> They so could have atleast put 2 games per disc or just gone the final fantasy route and sell the game whole with 4 discs.



I have to agree to an extent, but CC2 did not have the budget back then to do as square does, and needed incentive to keep producing the rest the of the game.

The G.U. games on the other hand were 3 full games, once they had a decent budget off of .hack and the Naruto Narutimate Hero games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2010)

eh in any case sign came out first, so its not a prequel, rather .hack games are sequels; and from what I remeber in Sign, if there was a kite like character he was really secondary, the characters I remeber from sign are tsukasa, tsubaru, burly barbarian, the dude who voiced Sannosuke from Ruruoni kenshin, some crazy dual blade guy, and a girl barbarian, the white haired knight guy, and I think that Hellga/helluva whatever her name appeared in the series

that aside, i think the .hack games are okay actually, and I liked the first one alot, but they just become repetitive; out of the animes I dislike them all except twilight, but then again I never saw twilight to its conclusion

but to talk about something that is not .hack or Diablo III, anybody played any of the wizardry games, just picked up the snes one today

also picked up some anime looking shooter for the ps1 called Project Horn Owl; there are suprisingly quite a few anime style games on the ps1 that most people have never heard of like : Vanark, Trag, Evil Zone, Rising Zen, etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2010)

> out of the animes I dislike them all except twilight, but then again I never saw twilight to its conclusion


Heh, I like them all except Twilight, because it butchered the manga. 



> eh in any case sign came out first, so its not a prequel, rather .hack games are sequels


It's best to label them as a conglomerate.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2010)

its best to say that at least .hack 4 quarantine is out of print and a decent collectible and hope one day .hack GU 1 with figurine finds its way into my arms


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

Wizardry? I think I tried one of those games, once, and I didn't like it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2010)

I hear the ps2 one is very good; although interesting enough although its a wrpg series originally, the ps2 was made by a Japanese company. And apparently the creator of Draqon quest was heavily influenced by the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

Makes sense. Them Japanese cannot be content letting the USA having any RPGs of their own.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2010)

Between Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne and Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga, what game is best to go for first?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Makes sense. Them Japanese cannot be content letting the USA having any RPGs of their own.



well at least the Japanese tend to improve series they take over, versus US companies butchering Japanese titles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

Secret of Evermore wasn't that bad from what I remember. 

Otherwise, I can't think of any games that were taken over by US, but I do imagine they would be awful.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2010)

dude just look up Moblie Light Force 1 and 2, or what used to be known as Castle shikgami 1 and gunbird 1; butchery at its greatests


----------



## Botzu (Sep 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Secret of Evermore wasn't that bad from what I remember.
> 
> Otherwise, I can't think of any games that were taken over by US, but I do imagine they would be awful.


I thought secret of evermore was pretty good also. 

Anyone here going to play "Recettear: An Item's Shop Tale"? Its a pc dungeon crawler game where you run an item shop and then rent out heroes to help you run dungeons to get items to sell. It looks pretty interesting for what I have played so far. Theres a demo out there somewhere and the full version I hear comes out friday.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Between Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne and Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga, what game is best to go for first?



DDS is a 2-part game that is somewhat unique, Nocturne is more old-school SMT. Pick whichever sounds more like what you want. You do get to fight the MC of nocturne in the second playthrough in dds1 though so keep that in mind.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 8, 2010)

I think the RPG genre is dead to me, at least when it concerns all the new entries. FFXIII was the only one this gen that kept my interest and that was cause I liked the battle system.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Trinity Universe/Cross edge and Valkyria Chronicles were great man. Sure, there's not many completely new RPGs that rocked that much. The only one for me was Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 8, 2010)

I just learned that Lufia 2 has been revamped for the DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude just look up Moblie Light Force 1 and 2, or what used to be known as Castle shikgami 1 and gunbird 1; butchery at its greatests


 I think I'll pass.  Why would I intentionally play a bad game unless it was something epic, like ET?


Botzu said:


> I thought secret of evermore was pretty good also.
> 
> Anyone here going to play "Recettear: An Item's Shop Tale"? Its a pc dungeon crawler game where you run an item shop and then rent out heroes to help you run dungeons to get items to sell. It looks pretty interesting for what I have played so far. Theres a demo out there somewhere and the full version I hear comes out friday.


 I've heard of that. It does sound kinda interesting. I thought it was for the DS or something? Or is it PSP? Or is it something completely different?  


Gaawa-chan said:


> I just learned that Lufia 2 has been revamped for the DS.


 Yeah, I'm pumped about it. It's action/RPG though. You can only control one character at a time, too. I saw a youtube clip of one fight with a Sinistrel and it was kinda strange with the familiar music and all but this action sequence.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've heard of that. It does sound kinda interesting. I thought it was for the DS or something? Or is it PSP? Or is it something completely different?


Its a pc only game and you can get it on steam. There is a demo floating around all over the place so you can dl to try it out.

I know this probably isnt the place for it but is anyone here going to try vindictus? OB in a few days hu hu


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, really now? I better check that shit out. I know I'm gonna forget to though. 

I need some way of reminding myself.  I love dungeon crawlers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I think the RPG genre is dead to me, at least when it concerns all the new entries. FFXIII was the only one this gen that kept my interest and that was cause I liked the battle system.



Well there are plenty of ps2 entries I'm sure you haven't gone through you can play instead.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 8, 2010)

There are actually, my backlog of ps2 RPGs is huge. This gen just doesn't do it for me across the board, but RPG moreso than the rest.

@CMX: The games that Mobile Light Force represent aren't that bad but the localization is truly fucking stupid. Though I don't know what's sadder, the fact they did it or the fact that they had to do it otherwise it wouldn't sell (which it didn't really).


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2010)

Hope Ar Tonelico 3 gets brought over at a bargain price, it isn't worth full price.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2010)

Trinity Universe was okay, but I never got around to finishing it. I got kinda bored with the battle system (just mashing button combinations).


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Between Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne and Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga, what game is best to go for first?



Either is a great choice, I would say go Nocturne first.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2010)

article on lufia 2 which someone mentioned, although apparently this is a remake of the 2005 snes game as quoted from the article 

picked up the metallic copy of crisis core today


----------



## Altron (Sep 9, 2010)

Picked up a copy of Jeanne D'Arc and Valkyria Chronicles II today (also was able to get all the Valkyria II display stuff from my local Gamestop )


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2010)

MAGNA CARTA 2 FUCKING SUCKS!  I abandoned that shit 3 hours in.  Fucking awful.

Atelier Rorona better be good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2010)

for an rpg thats not long enough to judge the quality of the game

i had 10 hours into ff13 before i made the judgment call on that


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2010)

Rukia said:


> MAGNA CARTA 2 FUCKING SUCKS!  I abandoned that shit 3 hours in.  Fucking awful.
> 
> Atelier Rorona better be good.



Yes, yest it was.

I got farther than you did, but I was so underwhelmed I just gave up.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2010)

I managed to beat Magna Carta 2, everything about it was mediocre or less.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2010)

^ I believe the artwork is done by the same individual who did War of Genesis III, making that cateogory alone God level. So at least that aspect is positive. The problem on this thread is we usually have somewhere in the neighborhood of 5-10 people who have actually played the said game in question so I am more inclinded to go with the rating of 6.8 out of 377 users on gamespot, than 2 ratings of sucks and one of average

One of the other problems is that on this site in particular people too often rate a game negatively not because its bad, but because as above gnome said its average. can you give some specific examples of why the game is bad.

for example
FF13:
- battle system - they take the worst apsects of real time and turn based and combine them into one; the battle system of you look is actually turn based, but turn based for idiots, instead of choosing specific skills, attack or magic, the choices are dumbed down to different fighting modes

- the whole healing/damage/life aspect - after a battle any damage is gone, and all characters are alive, there is no longer term ramifications from battle to battle, what the hell is this, again a dumbing down of the game 

- i wont say too much about the leveling system, but it has to be on par with Lunar Dragon Song and Unlimited Saga as the 3 worst forms of leveling of all time

- the characters are very bland, they dont even elict apathy from me, i actually am more inclined to let them get slaughtered in the battle, alas that will not move on the game, so i must trudge forward :
- lighting - well its almost like before the game began someone came up to lighting and were like give us your best cloud or squall impression, and lighting is not a good actress or good with imitations, she doesnt embody the qualities of these former protagonist, rather does a poor and unbelievable imitation 
- snow - i think arguably one of the better characters, alas he is basically the equivalent of zell from ff8, a character who is a buffon, tries to appear manly or macho, but doesnt pull it off believable, so saying he is one of the better characters is not saying much
- hope - the illegitimate child of lulu, that pretty much says it all 
- the fang chick i guess is okay, though i prefer vincent between the two

- i like this story the least out of the first 13 games, and thats saying alot as 1 doesnt really have a story

- the linear aspect of course , but i think alot of others have criticized squenix for this aspect


but long story i think ff13 is a bad game because it seems to have been rather poorly and sloppily put together without alot of thought, especially considering its the first on a next gen system (ff7 on ps1, ffx ps2) and especially considering its predecessors (ffx, fxII)

I am more inclined to believe manga carta is just a relatively standard game , that some people were expecting too much from


----------



## Botzu (Sep 10, 2010)

Altron said:


> Picked up a copy of Jeanne D'Arc and Valkyria Chronicles II today (also was able to get all the Valkyria II display stuff from my local Gamestop )


2 great games :]. I beat Jeanne D'Arc awhile ago and I am playing through VC2 right now. 

Also I agree with Kira Hyung-tae Kim is god level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

Did you guys play Magna Carta 1? That alone would be enough to prevent me from even renting the second game, no matter how much they claimed to improve it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2010)

im going to have to purposely move magna carta 2 to the top of list, although i am waiting to get some ms points so i can get the dlc


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> DDS is a 2-part game that is somewhat unique, Nocturne is more old-school SMT. Pick whichever sounds more like what you want. You do get to fight the MC of nocturne in the second playthrough in dds1 though so keep that in mind.





Sephiroth said:


> Either is a great choice, I would say go Nocturne first.



Not that far into Nocturne and I'm already liking it

Doesn't have the extremely restrictive environment P4 had, and I don't spend half the game in a classroom


----------



## Botzu (Sep 13, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Not that far into Nocturne and I'm already liking it
> 
> Doesn't have the extremely restrictive environment P4 had, and I don't spend half the game in a classroom


I am about 5-6 hours in and I already find it much more difficult then the persona games. I have gotten owned by a few bosses already(though most of the time it was my fault). one of my party members will have a weakness and the enemy just happens to have an all hitting spell that hits that weakness. Then they just keep getting extra turns and own me.  I basically get stomped the first time I fight most of the bosses. Its definitely really fun though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

The one thing I didn't particularly like about Persona is that it was basically a game of memorization. You memorize what monster is weak to what and use the element and you win. You forget and you lose. 

I had a lot of fun with it, but then I got distracted for a couple weeks and never bothered playing it again. Shame, too, since I did like the dungeon crawling/collecting aspect of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 13, 2010)

^theyve come up with this new invention called paper and pencil or word, or just cut to the chase Gamefaqs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't have trouble with that, I just don't think it's that inspired.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2010)

apparently Valkyria Chronicles 3 has been announced at the tokyo game show


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2010)

Nocturne will rape your ass a few times throughout the game no matter what you do.  It's possible to lose an entire fight, more than halfway through with a few clumsy mistakes; even a guide doesnt' help as much as you'd think.

There's a lot of strategy with the buffing and debuffing of enemies, planning your attack orders, healing, passing and shit like that.  It's turn based, but it's hardly like most you'll ever play, and I think it's much more intuitive and rewarding to smart players.  But the game has a learning curve like the corner of a room, and some of the bosses can take over an hour to beat properly.  

It also has one of the best stories in video games, period. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

But can I play it on PS3?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2010)

If you bought one at launch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Luckily I still have my PS2. Now if I could only find a cheap TV to play it on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe, but that game took it to extremes so that battles are either really easy or you just die. It had its moments though.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think you'll want to play Nocturne if you have problems with Persona--they're like SMT-lite.  I'm sure you'll enjoy the sheer ridiculous challenge of Nocturne, though; the game don't fuck around.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 15, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles 3 on PSP. 

FFFUUUUU-

Maybe VC4 will return to PS3...

Still, what a dissapointment.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 15, 2010)

hmm the link was broken so i wasnt sure of the system, id prefer it on ps3 as well

i wonder if the anime will ever get licensed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't care for VC anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2010)

disgaea 4 official us release

plus info on some psp game for disgaea creators


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

I think this is worth a post.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 19, 2010)

Replaying Legend of the Dragoons after nine years. Goodbye nostalgia Two hours in and I have a few complaints, nothing big yet though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I think this is worth a post.
> 
> (vids)



Interesting.  I didn't know that much about Dragon Quest even though it's one of the first video games I played...


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 20, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Replaying Legend of the Dragoons after nine years. Goodbye nostalgia Two hours in and I have a few complaints, nothing big yet though.



I remember that game fondly.

Rose is still one of my favorite female leads of any RPG.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

I loved Radiata Stories, dunno why you would fret to try to get them all though, I just got a few, then stuck with Ganz and Ridley, and did all the optional stuff fine.

All of them are lame in the face of mother fucking Ganz anyway.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I loved Radiata Stories, dunno why you would fret to try to get them all though, I just got a few, then stuck with Gantz and Ridley, and did all the optional stuff fine.
> 
> All of them are lame in the face of mother fucking Gantz anyway.


If I remember correctly Ganz spends like half the story emo about being fired from the knights and not accepted into theater vancour. Not my idea of a super cool dude. ;|

Though I did pick the human side(people tell me this is the weaker one), that might be why I didn't get to see the awesomeness of ganz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

Ganz on the other side comes back in great glory as your best bud, sporting some awesome armor and sword.

If I recall correctly, the human path Jack also gets really lame armor compared to the non-human path.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 20, 2010)

Any upcoming games that look good? I am kinda interested in cladun and blazing soul but that's about it for awhile. No ps3 for atelier roroana that looks good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

Radiata Stories was pretty fun, but I didn't bother replaying it, nor did I bother with the bonus dungeon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 20, 2010)

i will agree with botzu, that does tick me off when you are blocked from collecting characters in games where that is the point


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 20, 2010)

Ice Prince said:


> I remember that game fondly.
> 
> Rose is still one of my favorite female leads of any RPG.


Haven't gotten her into my party yet(I really shouldn't be playing this many games at the same time...) but my memory tells me she was the best/my favorite character in the game.


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright, Im in the final stages of Persona. January 1st. I want to fuse for Thantos. Anyone knows the floors the other death persona are on?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2010)

had some interesting words with NIS Americas support staff


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

_Legend of Dragoon_ is still my favorite RPG all time.

Right now I'm playing _Ys Seven_, I haven't played enough to form a fair opinion on it though


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Radiata Stories was pretty fun, but I didn't bother replaying it, nor did I bother with the bonus dungeon.


I enjoyed that game too.  I should go back and replay it since there is a path I totally ignored.  I have never done the human route.  I always find myself following Ridley and the sub-humans.

I have questions about some games, guys.  Trinity Universe and Cross Edge.  Both games have several characters that I enjoy from other franchises.  But are these games any good or are they just a waste of time?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 26, 2010)

The Elder Scroll's IV: Oblivion is draining away my life...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> disgaea 4 official us release
> 
> plus info on some psp game for disgaea creators


Good news.  Hopefully Etna will be a hidden character like usual.  

I have given up on the PS3 port of Tales of Vesperia.  The North American version obviously is not coming.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2010)

^eh it still might happen, star ocean came out a decent bit after the xbox release, but at least you can play the xbox version of vesperia worse case, tales of grace on the other hand doesnt seem like it will be released here

regarding trinity youll have to wait on crazy, hes the one whose played it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I enjoyed that game too. I should go back and replay it since there is a path I totally ignored. I have never done the human route. I always find myself following Ridley and the sub-humans.
> 
> I have questions about some games, guys. Trinity Universe and Cross Edge. Both games have several characters that I enjoy from other franchises. But are these games any good or are they just a waste of time?


 Trinity Universe is kinda okay, but the battle system is just pressing buttons in random senquences to do combos. It has a skill system, but it's not any good. You basically get semi-worthless skills you can use if you charge up a meter.

Honestly I got bored with it and stopped playing.

It does have a fun item crafting system though if that's your thing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2010)

^so is it turn based or real time? or some crazy hybrid or is it strategy like most nippon games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

It's a traditional RPG kind of battle. Traditional RPG type exploration, but only one central town. Kind of like a dungeon crawler.

A slow, semi-tedious dungeon crawler.

Still a fun game, I just got sick of the battles and got NIER. I was going to finish it but then I forgot. Now I have DQIX.


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 28, 2010)

Disgaea <<<<<<<<<<< Fire Emblem

Also i'm still waiting for Suikoden 6 :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh, Fire Emblem is alright. But Disgaea has way more replay value.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree on the suikoden 6 comment, disagree on the fe comment


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2010)

Luxiano said:


> Disgaea <<<<<<<<<<< Fire Emblem



Errr, how about no.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish Suikoden 2 had a branching storyline when I saw this fanart...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2010)

lord of shadow review is out on gamespot, they gave it a 7.5, three other critics gave it a 8.7


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

They need to stop dragging their asses and make Suikoden VI already. And you better believe that if it isn't on the PS3, I'm going to go to Konami HQ and decipate some fucks.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope they keep the gameplay from Suikoden V, when VI gets announced. I'll be somewhat annoyed if it isn't on PS3 as well, since I can't be assed to get any other console.

The duel system needs to go though some changes imo... It's been a fairly straightforward system, with little to no challenge in each fight. Just adding another 4-5 mins to each fight..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a real bad hankering to play Suikoden V now.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm very close to the end of it, if I can just find my memcard saves. Hope I didn't delete them by accident...-_-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I was really close to the end, too, but I'm pretty sure I deleted my saves after I figured out my game disc was ruined.

I'd rather replay it anyway.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lord of shadow review is out on gamespot, they gave it a 7.5, three other critics gave it a 8.7


I thought the gameplay videos looked really interesting. I got this god of war-esque vibe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a Demo out, give it a try. I plan on dowloading it when I get home tonight. Of course you might need an EU account.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2010)

suikoden 6 on ps3 would rule, and to make it better, a bonus item is a compilation of the first 5 on the same disc 

i think the only really bad castlevania was the first 64 one, so i expect at least a decent game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds about right. I never really played the 64 game that much (I did play it though).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Man, I fucking hate the fact we'll probably never get another Suikoden game on PS3/360. I suppose Suikoden just doesn't sell enough to warrant the development costs of current gen consoles. Real shame, one of the best series out there. Absolutely love every Suikoden game except 4.

I'd also like new Lunar game on PS3... and Grandia, still hoping they can recreate the magic which they had going on in the first game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

Suikoden, Lunar, and Grandia on the PS3? 

That'd be like a dream come true. 


Grandia I could see. Suikoden, maybe. Lunar? I doubt we'll even see a new one of those on anything at all, but the DS at best.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 29, 2010)

lunar, hmmm last lunar game i played was dragon song, i hopefully a new game would be better

wouldnt mind another grandia or breath of fire, or shadow hearts for that matter


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2010)

Wouldn't mind another LotD


----------



## Botzu (Sep 30, 2010)

I want another vanillaware rpg 




> wouldnt mind another grandia or breath of fire, or shadow hearts for that matter


man, I dont know, the more recent realeases for some of those series just didnt cut it. I don't think my heart could take another breath of fire 5 . Grandia xtreme was also pretty bad compared to the original.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2010)

while i think 3 is the best, quarter is roughly rate the same critically as IV and III, as long as they dont change the protagonist from ryu i dont care

grandia extreme wasnt the last game, grandia 3 was


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> suikoden 6 on ps3 would rule, and to make it better, a bonus item is a compilation of the first 5 on the same disc
> 
> i think the only really bad castlevania was the first 64 one, so i expect at least a decent game



Eh all on 1 disc is a bit much. I could see 2 comeing over PSN OR it could work with the games on 2 discs (1-3 on the first and 4 and 5 on the second.)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 30, 2010)

Dragon Quarter was really good, just different. I think it's on-par with BoF3. It's actually nice to see that some developers are willing to take risks with their household franchises.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 30, 2010)

Lunar: Silver Star Story and Eternal Blue were two of my favorite RPGs ever. Ronfar, Nall, and Kyle remain some of my favorite characters of all time.


----------



## Penumbra (Sep 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Grandia I could see. Suikoden, maybe. Lunar? I doubt we'll even see a new one of those on anything at all, but the DS at best.


I agree with you on this one.

Yeah, I got all the Suikoden, except tactics. 

I have played almost all the games mentioned by the OP. There are a lot of other PS2 RPGs I didn't got the chance to play - Grandia 2, 3 - Whole of Tales series that came on PS 2 and many other. 

Is the Shining series so bad that nobody talks about it anymore?

Dark Cloud is not on the list


----------



## Botzu (Sep 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> while i think 3 is the best, quarter is roughly rate the same critically as IV and III, as long as they dont change the protagonist from ryu i dont care
> 
> grandia extreme wasnt the last game, grandia 3 was


I thought extreme was the last one, didn't play grandia 3. D: I can't believe everyone here liked dragon quarter here though. Imo it had the worst gameplay, with the dragon counter giving you a game over when you used your dragon form too much. Then the using coins to be able to save. I think there is a pretty big difference between what I think they were going for(making the game harder), and making core functions of the game annoying. Why don't they just do what everyone else does and make the enemies a little harder. limiting the number of saves you can have or the number of times you can use an ability before its game over is just bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Penumbra said:


> I agree with you on this one.
> 
> Yeah, I got all the Suikoden, except tactics.
> 
> ...


 You should get Suikoden Tactics. It's actually a very good game, though it is a SRPG, it still holds that classic Suikoden feel.

I didn't like Dragon Quarter at all and stopped playing shortly after my third battle.

Grandia III, I thought, was pretty good. I don't see why a Grandia IV wouldn't be tits. They just need to make sure they keep up the enjoyable battle system and the magic combining system.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 30, 2010)

I think at minimum you could put 6 and 1-3, depending on how much work goes into 6 regarding suikoden

yea grandia 3 came out on the ps2 a while ago , still havent played it though

strictly speaking i havent played bof dragon quarter yet, but i hear the big gripe is the battle system , from what i have heard it sounds meh


----------



## Penumbra (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should get Suikoden Tactics. It's actually a very good game, though it is a SRPG, it still holds that classic Suikoden feel.


I will try to get it. PS2 is rare now a days.
Is it me or the heroes are getting more effeminate with each release?

I love your SRPG list


			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Makai Kingdom
> Disgaea
> Disgaea 2
> Suikoden Tactics
> ...



I will try to get at least S. Tactics and Disgaea. 

As for DQ, I am glad that I have VIII on ps2 
=======-----------


I don't know about you guys. But I think Dark Cloud has taken some elements from the Soul-Terra-Illusion series. 

----------
No doubt, this is the best Opening scene of all RPGs games there is in the world(err... 16-bit era).

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]pghs60RFErQ[/YOUTUBE]




It is funny to find that Star Ocean has an almost identical menu system to that of Tales of Phantasy.(what am I doing?  )


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought Grandia 3 was an abomination. The only good thing about it was of course the battle system .


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

Botzu said:


> I thought extreme was the last one, didn't play grandia 3. D: *I can't believe everyone here liked dragon quarter here though. Imo it had the worst gameplay,* with the dragon counter giving you a game over when you used your dragon form too much. Then the using coins to be able to save. I think there is a pretty big difference between what I think they were going for(making the game harder), and making core functions of the game annoying. Why don't they just do what everyone else does and make the enemies a little harder. limiting the number of saves you can have or the number of times you can use an ability before its game over is just bad.



Fucking HATE DQ....biggest piece of shit EVER mad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

Penumbra said:


> I will try to get it. PS2 is rare now a days.
> Is it me or the heroes are getting more effeminate with each release?
> 
> I love your SRPG list
> ...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 1, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I thought Grandia 3 was an abomination. The only good thing about it was of course the battle system .


it's a shame game developers who obviously can't write a good story can't hire someone able to do the script for them. grandia 3 had fantastic battle system but the story was absolutely awful and the game had some of the most embarrassing dialogue ever.

I WANNA FLY TO THE SKY!!!!!

no you don't shut up ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

despite that i enjoyed grandia 3 but yeah, it was for the battle system, cool scenery and the whole adventure feel. i'm surprised i like grandia 3 as much as i did (didn't like it THAT much but it was above average at least) because i usually dislike rpg's with bad stories. i don't like grandia 2 at all despite having a good battle system.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 1, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I thought Grandia 3 was an abomination. The only good thing about it was of course the battle system .



I actually just bought/beat it recently and this is how I feel about it. The battle system was very badass and quick paced, but the dialogue and the story felt weak. Not to mention:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate how Miranda and Alonso just up and left never to be seen or heard from again.




Though Hect was


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 4, 2010)

anybody played atelier rorona ?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm thinking about saving up to buy Lufia 2: Curse of the Sinistrals when it comes out...


----------



## Botzu (Oct 4, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> anybody played atelier rorona ?


My brother has it, he said it is really good.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the tales series very much, I've played: Symhponia1&2, Eternia and Vesperia, but when Im goin to US next year I want to try get my hands on Abyss *.*


----------



## randomsurfer (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't play lot of video games anymore but the one I am still interested is the fable series. The game gives so much freedom for the character to do stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2010)

@gawaa its only like 30 bucks, is that something you really need to save up for?

@botzu, im trying to find the premium set in a gamestop, but i hear they all sold out and are going upwards of 150 on ebay

@chaos, where are you from, you might be hard pressed with abyss, its fairly rare, ebay or amazon are your best bet, and at gamestop its at least 40

@random, i dont know i tried fable 2 , couldnt really get into it, prefer dragon age and oblivion among wrpgs


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> I love the tales series very much, I've played: Symhponia1&2, Eternia and Vesperia, but when Im goin to US next year I want to try get my hands on Abyss *.*



I want to play Abyss as well. Just finished Symphonia 2, it was alright could have been better though. Vesperia's my favorite.


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 5, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @chaos, where are you from, you might be hard pressed with abyss, its fairly rare, ebay or amazon are your best bet, and at gamestop its at least 40



I live in skandinavia and I know they don't deliver it here, that's why Im going to my family in chicago to order it, from eather amazon, ebay or gamestop etc. so hopefully I will stay there long enough to get the game or they could send it to me maybe : P^_^


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @gawaa its only like 30 bucks, is that something you really need to save up for?



Yes.  To the point where I'll probably have to wait 1-2 weeks. Don't ask.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Gaawa-chan is poor.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> I live in skandinavia and I know they don't deliver it here, that's why Im going to my family in chicago to order it, from eather amazon, ebay or gamestop etc. so hopefully I will stay there long enough to get the game or they could send it to me maybe : P^_^



do you have a modded pal system? or do you have a us ps2 ?


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 5, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> do you have a modded pal system? or do you have a us ps2 ?



Pal, that's why Im buying a US version of the ps2 aswell obviously : p
btw, do I also need an american memory-card? x_x


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

You might want one to be safe. I'll sell you mine for 500 USD. It has a lot of save files and emotional value.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2010)

i assume so, but i mean the ps2 with memory card probably shouldnt be more than 50-40 bucks, i think the game might almost cost you more


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gaawa-chan is poor.



Rub it in why don't you? 


  Really, I don't mind waiting... so long as I can still get it in the future I'm good...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok. You're so poor you can't even afford food!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ok. You're so poor you can't even afford food!



Not that poor... we used to be, though. Had to ration our food bank stuff out and everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

And now look at you. Savin' up for video games while your siblings starve. For shame, Gaawa-chan. For shame a lot.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And now look at you. Savin' up for video games while your siblings starve. For shame, Gaawa-chan. For shame a lot.







Ooooh! I found a 20$ bill in a drawer that I'd forgotten about! Space-cadetism ftw! 

I can pre-order the game... or I could get a PS2 action replay device instead... 
Are the PS2 action replay devices any good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

No idea. I'd either save the $20 towards something else or spend it on impulse food items like chocolate cake and delicious cookies.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No idea. I'd either save the $20 towards something else or spend it on impulse food items like chocolate cake and delicious cookies.



Game it is. XD

Games make me happy.  I'm not happy a lot... so I get games whenever I can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

What game you gonna get? :33 Deathspank?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What game you gonna get? :33 Deathspank?



Lufia 2: Curse of the Sinistrals.  Looks like my kind of game and it's not exactly expensive.

In the meantime I'll finish off Shadow of the Colossus and then start Star Ocean: Till the End of Time.  I found it at a pawn shop.  Super cheap.

Edit: Though, it's been a while since I played the old Mario, Zelda, and Sonic games and I might actually fiddle with those instead... maybe Castlevania 3...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

I heard the puzzles in the new one are not that great, but what can you do? They have the epic music at least. I'm very interested to see how it all turned out. I especially want to see if they added anthing good to that deep dungeon.


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, can anyone recommend something good for the DS?

I've played the Zeldas, Final Fantasys, and Pokemanz
I'm looking for something new, preferably not a remake. I'm hearing good things about Dragon Quest 9, so I might try that. Anyone else? :S


----------



## Botzu (Oct 6, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Hey, can anyone recommend something good for the DS?
> 
> I've played the Zeldas, Final Fantasys, and Pokemanz
> I'm looking for something new, preferably not a remake. I'm hearing good things about Dragon Quest 9, so I might try that. Anyone else? :S


dragon quest 9 is really good. Though its definitely a game for those who already like the dragon quest~ type series.
For something new I would recommend the world ends with you or twin age. I also really liked rondo of swords but thats an iffy on whether you would like it, it gets mixed reviews.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

DQIX is fun, but towards the end of the game, unless you really enjoy grinding (and the grinding isn't even very enjoyable), then it falls apart and you just want to beat the boss and end the game. It's a great game up to that point though (about 30-40 hours in with various grinding and quests for me).


Lufia II when it comes out is a must-buy. It isn't a remake so much as a re-imagining. It's basically a new game with a familiar story.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2010)

are heard that infinite space game is pretty good for the ds, i think thats the name.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Hey, can anyone recommend something good for the DS?
> 
> I've played the Zeldas, Final Fantasys, and Pokemanz
> I'm looking for something new, preferably not a remake. I'm hearing good things about Dragon Quest 9, so I might try that. Anyone else? :S



The World Ends With You.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Hey, can anyone recommend something good for the DS?
> 
> I've played the Zeldas, Final Fantasys, and Pokemanz
> I'm looking for something new, preferably not a remake. I'm hearing good things about Dragon Quest 9, so I might try that. Anyone else? :S



... Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia, and yes it is an rpg in many respects. I also liked the other DS Castlevania games but Dawn of Sorrow is a sequel and PoR... some people really hate that game for some reason.

These aren't RPGs, but I liked the New Super Mario Bros for the DS and Scribblenauts...  Mario Kart DS is fun.  The Phoenix Wright/Ace Attorney games are fun. Oh, and Tetris DS, too...


Good remakes are DQ4 and DQ5, Chrono Trigger, and if you haven't played it already, FF4 DS.  If you've played the games already the remakes obviously aren't vital or anything with the exception of FF4 DS. XD

Edit: Oh, yeah, I've heard a lot of good things about The World Ends With You but I haven't played that game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2010)

i would play the world ends with you but my barely used ds lite just broke, heh, but ive come to expect poor quality from nintendo, whether it be the system itself - the wii; game selection - every console since 64, just shoddy - ds


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, I thought DS was supposed to be well-made though. I don't know where I got that idea from, but it obviously isn't.

My hinge cracked the first day, and the L button only works 1/5th of the time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2010)

yea on mine although the sytem has been played maybe 30-40 hours total since i bought it brand new less than a year and half ago, the bottom screen whited out, and now even the top screen is freezing, and by the by i keep it in a nice protective case safely on a shelf and the system has never so much been moved let alonge dropped or anything else, and then bam i go to play it and this is what i get

oh well im sure nintendo is just going to bust out the two guys and the smart car again, and end up selling 300 dollar handhelds like hot cakes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Luckily I haven't had any screen issues. 

My only other issue with the DS Lite is that it's too damn small. My hands cramp up way too much playing it on that tiny-ass d-pad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2010)

i gotta a used psp 3000 on the other hand, and its very much like key stone, smooth, always - i really need to get the full version of jeanne d arc, loved the demo


----------



## Botzu (Oct 7, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i gotta a used psp 3000 on the other hand, and its very much like key stone, smooth, always - i really need to get the full version of jeanne d arc, loved the demo


Yeah that is one of my favorite psp games so far.

Playing disgaea 2 on the psp atm. I remember not liking it as much as disgaea 1 when I played it on my ps2. Something about all the new characters, skills and classes makes me like it alot more than D1 now playing it on the psp. Alternately, I liked makai kingdom alot more when I played it before, but now playing it on my 36 inch tv everyone looks like blobs(weird because disgaea 1 looks just as good on the 36 inch). Maybe MK took a backstep detail wise and I just never noticed it before. Idk~


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2010)

yea i have to be content with my 22 inch flat screen, until grad school finishes, then im gonna bust out a nice tv for all my systems and finally get a car

that being said, im not looking to disgaea 2 as much or 3, i like laharl, i want laharl as the main character, thats why i like the Ys series so much and breath of fire, because its the same main character


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm having trouble getting through Nier, not that it's hard; but everything about it is so subpar. The music is god awfully boring, the only thing keeping me playing is the hope that the story picks up, and Grimoire Weiss is pretty cool.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2010)

found a bunch of imports in a used book store today, might pick some of them up, the only one i could make out was spectral force 1 limited edition for ps1; spectral force 3 is on the xbox , then there were a couple of idea factory games, and some ps2 games, ill pick up a few now and if no one buys them the rest later


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

Botzu said:


> Yeah that is one of my favorite psp games so far.
> 
> Playing disgaea 2 on the psp atm. I remember not liking it as much as disgaea 1 when I played it on my ps2. Something about all the new characters, skills and classes makes me like it alot more than D1 now playing it on the psp. Alternately, I liked makai kingdom alot more when I played it before, but now playing it on my 36 inch tv everyone looks like blobs(weird because disgaea 1 looks just as good on the 36 inch). Maybe MK took a backstep detail wise and I just never noticed it before. Idk~


You're not seeing things. The Makai sprites were blurry for some reason. Still the most epically badass game in the entire library.



Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm having trouble getting through Nier, not that it's hard; but everything about it is so subpar. The music is god awfully boring, the only thing keeping me playing is the hope that the story picks up, and Grimoire Weiss is pretty cool.


 Maybe you should go play Gears of War or something. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> found a bunch of imports in a used book store today, might pick some of them up, the only one i could make out was spectral force 1 limited edition for ps1; spectral force 3 is on the xbox , then there were a couple of idea factory games, and some ps2 games, ill pick up a few now and if no one buys them the rest later


 Book stores sell games?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2010)

yes they sell primarily books, but a lot of them now sell dvds and games as well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

Do they also house hookers in the back?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2010)

maybe in colorado.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope so. We don't have a lot of bookstorse up here (mostly burrito carts, hospitals, and construction sites), but we do have a good deal of hookers. Mexican hookers.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome 

Especially liked the "dad" part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm offended.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2010)

layton phoenix wright crossover coming


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Lufia 2 remake on the DS was going really good up until I hit the most annoying thing ever: rhythm cart challenge.

Why did they have to fucking ruin an otherwise good game with this awful shit?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lufia 2 remake on the DS was going really good up until I hit the most annoying thing ever: rhythm cart challenge.
> 
> Why did they have to fucking ruin an otherwise good game with this awful shit?



That one took me a while but after I got past the first part I sort of got into the groove of it.

If you disliked that you're probably going to hate the Doom Eye boss. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

What's the Doom Eye Boss? Should I return this and just play the original SNES version or something? 

I'd like to get it returned for a different game if it only gets worse.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's the Doom Eye Boss? Should I return this and just play the original SNES version or something?
> 
> I'd like to get it returned for a different game if it only gets worse.



XD Doom Eye is the boss you fight to protect Prince Alex.  Iris stands in front of Alex and shields him with the ankh of runa while the Doom Eye rotates around the room and shoots a laser at them.  You have to stay in front of the laser while it rotates, taking the damage and attacking it.  If Iris gets hit by the laser too much, you lose.

It took me like... six-seven tries.  Iris kept dying.



But aside from the frustration the cart thing and some of the bosses have caused it's a lot of fun, imo.  I'm stuck on a different boss at the moment.  I don't usually have this much trouble with bosses.  Maybe it's the perspective or something... makes it hard to judge distance and such at times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Well that doesn't sound too bad, I guess. As long as there isn't something as dumb as the cart thing again I'll be okay once I struggle through it. 

Perhaps I'll return it anyway though, only to pick it up again in a few months when it's really cheap.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2010)

Starting Tales of the Abyss right now. Hope its good


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2010)

Did you buy it used or new, because if you bought it new I dont know of any place, gamestop included that you can return it now that you have opened it. 

^its supposedly one of the better ones in the series


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2010)

I rented it via gamefly because well, I don't want to spend $60 on a PS2 game, which was about the price it was going for most places.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 20, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I rented it via gamefly because well, I don't want to spend $60 on a PS2 game, which was about the price it was going for most places.



Kira was talking to Crazy, there...

But Abyss is my favorite Tales game of the ones that I have played. (haven't played Vesperia...)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Did you buy it used or new, because if you bought it new I dont know of any place, gamestop included that you can return it now that you have opened it.
> 
> ^its supposedly one of the better ones in the series


I've returned plenty of new games to Gamestop. Whatchu talkin' bout?


----------



## Botzu (Oct 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've returned plenty of new games to Gamestop. Whatchu talkin' bout?


 gamestop is evil with returns, all givin you dimes for dollars. Don't think I have ever sold a game xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 21, 2010)

as far as i know, even if a new game at gamestop is opened, ie display, they put a secruity sticker on it, hence once you break the sticker its no longer new, and you cant return it for what you paid for it; clearly if you do then you either know someone, or have some way around this, or buy from lazy gamestops


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've returned plenty of new games to Gamestop. Whatchu talkin' bout?



Well, I wouldn't return it just yet.  At least wait til you get to Dekar. 

I couldn't play the game at all for most of yesterday but now I'm off to the Gratz Empire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2010)

Botzu said:


> gamestop is evil with returns, all givin you dimes for dollars. Don't think I have ever sold a game xD


 Yeah, I overheard something while I was there the other day.

This lady had a brand new DS Lite and she was trying to sell it. They offered either 20 dollars cash or 30 dollars trade-in (somehting like that).

Then after she left another lady came in and asked if they had used DS Lites. They go for 99.99. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> as far as i know, even if a new game at gamestop is opened, ie display, they put a secruity sticker on it, hence once you break the sticker its no longer new, and you cant return it for what you paid for it; clearly if you do then you either know someone, or have some way around this, or buy from lazy gamestops


 Maybe I have only returned used games. 

I can't actually remember to be honest. I almost always get them used anyway..


Gaawa-chan said:


> Well, I wouldn't return it just yet. At least wait til you get to Dekar.
> 
> I couldn't play the game at all for most of yesterday but now I'm off to the Gratz Empire.


 I might not have the choice.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I overheard something while I was there the other day.
> 
> This lady had a brand new DS Lite and she was trying to sell it. They offered either 20 dollars cash or 30 dollars trade-in (somehting like that).
> 
> Then after she left another lady came in and asked if they had used DS Lites. They go for 99.99.


Yeah I came in to buy a 360 from gamestop a long time ago. Asked a specfic question about what type of 360 it was, they lied and said it was the new brand(I heard it red ringed less). Then I went home opened it and it wasn't and they wouldn't even let me get my money back when I came to return it about 30 minutes later. I got full store credit, which was okay but that is a pretty cruel thing to do.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 22, 2010)

Gamestop often equals fail, however lets just say its not hard to turn the tables on them. 

Apparently Resonance of fate was 27 on amazon today, anyone played it yet?


----------



## Lupin (Oct 22, 2010)

Waiting for Valkryia Chronicles 3 for PSP ..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 22, 2010)

Finally got Dragon Quest IX today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Gamestop often equals fail, however lets just say its not hard to turn the tables on them.
> 
> Apparently Resonance of fate was 27 on amazon today, anyone played it yet?


 I haven't played that yet, but Dr. Boskov is a big fan.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Gamestop often equals fail, however lets just say its not hard to turn the tables on them.
> 
> Apparently Resonance of fate was 27 on amazon today, anyone played it yet?


I saw it for 19 and 24 depending on the system today at amazon. was thinking about getting it myself


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2010)

I have Resonance of Fate but haven't played it yet. 

Anyone get Lufia for the DS? I'm wondering whether to get that or the new Final Fantasy for the DS.....or just wait another month for the new Golden Sun game.

That Etrian game looks like crap.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2010)

Lookin forward to playing fallout new vegas, but still need to play the expansions.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Anyone get Lufia for the DS? I'm wondering whether to get that or the new Final Fantasy for the DS.....or just wait another month for the new Golden Sun game.


I think somebody in this thread said they didn't like it earlier. Personally, I don't think it looks that great, but I loved the original and don't like the new style that much so I am proly bias.


> That Etrian game looks like crap.


Etrian appeals to a very specific crowd. If you aren't hardcore enough to draw your own dungeon maps and get slaughtered by FOEs then you wont like the game. 

before you ask what an FOE is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB_PVPyn6n8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2010)

I like when the guy is scratching his balls next to the girl.

And why is there a Japanese Jesus in this?

I input the wrong command!


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2010)

I finally am able to complete my dot hack series!!!

So happy anyone play this series??


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2010)

picked up Soul Nomad and some Japanese import called Hole of the legend monster


----------



## Botzu (Oct 24, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> picked up Soul Nomad and* some Japanese import called Hole of the legend monster*


I don't usually judge games based on their name, but wtf? xD hole of the legend monster? That sounds like something you would see on cinimax at around 2 am.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2010)

haha, i think its probably roughly equivalent to the Cave of Legendary Monsters, i have no idea why its called that, then again that may not actually be the name but rather thats the only english writing on the game since its an import


hmmm looks like some details


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 24, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> I finally am able to complete my dot hack series!!!
> 
> So happy anyone play this series??



I love the series, I take it you played the original 4 also?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZe4tzilkh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2010)

The World said:


> That Etrian game looks like crap.



This game is so fun. It's the only thing I've played (besides SF) the past week. It's basically the same game as its predecessors, but why ruin a good thing? 

Botzu is right, though. It's pretty hardcore. When they say dungeon crawl, it's literally a crawl. At least, if you want to draw as thorough a map as possible.

That video captures the feeling of running into an FOE to good, though  You take a step and there's one staring at you in the face. Oh shit where's my Thread! On the 6th floor of EOIII the FOEs travel in threes. It's so fucking brutal.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 26, 2010)

So... I'm at the end of Lufia: CotS, but I don't really want to start the game over again because I'm having too much fun playing as Artea and he doesn't join your party for a long time.

Artea's a menace in this game. 

Granted, once you get the Egg Sword Maxim makes all the other characters all but obsolete, but still...  I wuv loading Artea with damage/critical boosts and then wreaking havoc floating around shooting the shit out of monsters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2010)

just picked up the eternal poison artbook

btw No More Heroes coming to the US on the PS3, not an rpg, but a badass game deserves a mention

Fable III review up on gamespot, gave it 7.5, yet the overall critic score is closer to a 8.4


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2010)

this game looks very very interesting


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> this game looks very very interesting


It sort of looks like another Ar Tonelico to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2010)

well if you dont like that...............


some info on last story, sounds good, review of lufia, and mentions a rathering intriguing import, which will hopefully make it state side on the psp in venus and brave


----------



## Botzu (Oct 28, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> this game looks very very interesting


omg that is the game where all the characters are video game consoles . I really want to try that one. Im guessing the 360 is the girl with the purple hair and pigtails. The girl in white is probably the wiii.  Also picked up bayonetta from amazon. Got a really good deal (about $15.99 + shipping new).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2010)

^i thought bayonetta was easily one of the most overrated games ever!

yea i think that game looks crazy, i heard a rumor it was going to be released but this confirms it


----------



## Botzu (Oct 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i thought bayonetta was easily one of the most overrated games ever!
> 
> yea i think that game looks crazy, i heard a rumor it was going to be released but this confirms it


I haven't heard anything about it being overrated, but yeah ;d i wanna see all the different consoles. Too bad I don't have a ps3


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 29, 2010)

So it is coming for US release, I'll pick it up then if it's at bargain price. ($40.00)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2010)

Botzu said:


> I haven't heard anything about it being overrated, but yeah ;d i wanna see all the different consoles. Too bad I don't have a ps3



Bayonetta being overrated is my personally opnion, i played it and its a basic cookie cutter clone of devil may cry and other beat em ups with a female lead, its really nothing special - its not a bad game, but only a little better than average


----------



## Dash (Oct 30, 2010)

Thinking of getting an under $20 rpg. Any suggestions?


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 30, 2010)

i liked golden sun on the gba this game was so awesome :33
one of the few rpg game that got me :33


----------



## Botzu (Oct 30, 2010)

Dash said:


> Thinking of getting an under $20 rpg. Any suggestions?


What systems u got?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 31, 2010)

Dash said:


> Thinking of getting an under $20 rpg. Any suggestions?



If you can still find this game then you MUST get it. Tales of Symphonia for Gamecube or PS2 (japanese only). Its a MUST PLAY!!!! Unless you've played already haha


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2010)

^ thats probably above 20 bucks, ToS that its, although i agree its a great game


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2010)

Persona 2 GET! I believe it's just Innocent Sin, and not Eternal Punishment.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkQUnth9vV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2010)

Persona 2 eternal punishment is the US release, Innocent Sin is a Japanese only release; and that significantly more than 20 dollars, significantly more


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2010)

It's the new release for PSP.


----------



## Dash (Nov 1, 2010)

Botzu said:


> What systems u got?



Xbox 360
PS3
Wii

Yep, everything. 



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> If you can still find this game then you MUST get it. Tales of Symphonia for Gamecube or PS2 (japanese only). Its a MUST PLAY!!!! Unless you've played already haha



That and Resident Evil 4 were my all time favorite Gamecube games. Absolutely love the Tales series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2010)

The World said:


> It's the new release for PSP.



o, is the psp version innocent sin?, innocent sin should have the extra red queen section of the game that was cut out from the us release.
Hmmm i thought only persona 1 and 3 were rereleased on the psp so far, eh, im way behind on psp rpgs.

I still want to try out Adventures to Go, i think thats what its called.


Well if you own those three systems
Tales of Symphonia 2
No more heroes
tales of vesperia
lost odyssey
im too lazy some else fill out the rest.


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 2, 2010)

Any Golden Sun fan here?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> o, is the psp version innocent sin?, innocent sin should have the extra red queen section of the game that was cut out from the us release.
> Hmmm i thought only persona 1 and 3 were rereleased on the psp so far, eh, im way behind on psp rpgs.



Innocent Sin has never been released outside Japan.

Your thinking of Eternal Punishment.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2010)

^thats what i was saying, the guy who said it was released on the psp made it sound like that version was innocent sin

dont care i have both versions anyway


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2010)

Innocent Sin is coming for the psp, it's not out yet, and we dunno yet if it's getting a US release.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2010)

eh like i said i both anyway, including the Lucifer Card 

thank God thanksgiving is coming up soon, i can finally go home and pick up one of my systems, i probably snag my slim ps2 and eat into my backlog


rather interesting news


Blazblue creator is pushing for an anime; id def watch that, i do think blaz blue has one of the more intriguing stories out of fighters, that or guilty gear


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 3, 2010)

fakund1to said:


> Any Golden Sun fan here?



Hell yeah love GS


----------



## fakund1to (Nov 3, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Hell yeah love GS



I think it's what got me into rpgs, do you know if GS3 has been released in english?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2010)

It would make a average anime at best.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2010)

^thats a matter of opinion , a good source material can be average, and a weak source material good depending on how its handled; and personally i think for a fighter it has a good

hell street fighter has like 2 series, and 3 movies, and i never thought there was anything worth mentioning with that game


apparently both innocent sin and eternal punishment are coming


----------



## Altron (Nov 6, 2010)

so yeah I am 21+ hours into Valkyria II and would like some help to take out some V2's which have been a bitch to kill despite me knocking out their supply vehicles. I am on the month of June and doing the Mountain Stronghold Mission.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2010)

^gamefaqs anyone?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2010)

rune factory coming to the ps3

Megaman Legends 3 still on


----------



## Botzu (Nov 11, 2010)

picked up etrian odyssey 3  fun times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2010)

With Tactics Ogre coming soon along with Torchlight II and (maybe) Diablo III next year, it's gonna be a good time to be me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2010)

I wonder if they will port III to either the ps3 or xbox, they ported warcraft and diablo one to the psx, starcraft to the 64, but nothing recently


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2010)

I doubt it. Diablo II was never ported. Diablo III doesn't really lend itself too well to a console, I don't think, nor do any of the Diablo games. Diablo I kind of worked (me and my brother played that a lot), but I think Blizzard's console days are over unless they want to try another Starcraft Ghost.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I doubt it. Diablo II was never ported. Diablo III doesn't really lend itself too well to a console, I don't think, nor do any of the Diablo games. Diablo I kind of worked (me and my brother played that a lot), but I think Blizzard's console days are over unless they want to try another Starcraft Ghost.


O_O starcraft ghost... that game looked like tons of fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, too bad they canned the project. 

Maybe they'll do something similar down the road though? I'm sure they can sell a billion trillion copies to Korea.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2010)

i dont know i see diablo as a third person dragon age or elder scrolls, those work just fine on the console, dont see why diablo couldnt either


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2010)

It could work, but multiplayer is the biggest aspect for Diablo if you ask me. And a lot of that is chatting with people and playing cooperatively.

I don't want to talk to any fat nerds that play it on a headset calling me a noob when I get killed by a pack of lightning-shooting monsters in hell mode. :taichou


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2010)

yea multiplayer is big on consoles now, and its not like you cant buy the pc copy and play that, i guess the question is how much it would cost to port to the xbox or ps3 or both


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2010)

some info on third birthday

some info on megman legends 3, apparently it really is a go, but on the 3ds, cmon capcom, the only thing more lame than the parasite eve 3 on the psp over the ps3, is the legends 3 on the 3ds instead of the ps3

and phantom brave heading to the psp

can some of these rpg companies , i dont know make a sequel already , and stop porting there game to every system possible, either make a game multi platform from the get go, or release on one system


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2010)

def. preordering tactics ogre psp


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2010)

Last story is getting a bundle with a wii system in Jap

interesting ds game coming to the US courtesy of atlus, historia something


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2010)

^^Radiant historia looks pretty dencent so far........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> def. preordering tactics ogre psp


 I might have to get me a PSP just for this.


Then I can also play them other games if there are any. Are there any good games on the PSP?


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2010)

Portable Ops/Peacewalker
Persona 3
Crisis Core
Chains of Olympus/Ghost of Sparda
FF tactics
Castlevania
Lunar
Valkyria Chronicles 2
Silent Hill
Little Big Planet
GTA
Patapon
Locoroco
Disgaea
Ratchet and Clank/Daxter
Resistance/Killzone
Dissidia
Ys Seven
Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> def. preordering tactics ogre psp


It was a fun game on the Playstation.  Choose the path of Law.  (You get to massacre a village!)  

Any announcement about a NA release for Agarest War 2 yet?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if Resonance of Fate is a good game?

I'm considering buying it for $20.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does anyone know if Resonance of Fate is a good game?
> 
> I'm considering buying it for $20.



It's alright I've played it for around 4 chapters and although there is no proper storyline until later (as I heard), it's humor and battle system makes it a good purchase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does anyone know if Resonance of Fate is a good game?
> 
> I'm considering buying it for $20.


 20 bucks? 

Where you gettin' that at and where can I get it?


----------



## Gino (Nov 29, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Does anyone know if Resonance of Fate is a good game?
> 
> I'm considering buying it for *$20*.



Do tell.......


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 29, 2010)

I know where to find all the cheap deals CMX.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 29, 2010)

i gots to get me some tactics ogre tarot cards

Hmm i didnt know Agarest 2 came out, i finally got a copy off of amazon

also picked up over thanksgiving - Last Rebellion, Jade Empire LE, sword of vermillion, castlevania bloodlines


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I know where to find all the cheap deals CMX.


 Found it last night. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> i gots to get me some tactics ogre tarot cards
> 
> Hmm i didnt know Agarest 2 came out, i finally got a copy off of amazon
> 
> also picked up over thanksgiving - Last Rebellion, Jade Empire LE, sword of vermillion, castlevania bloodlines


 I want to get those, too, but I still don't have a PSP or anything. I should go ahead and pre-order and get the cards then hash out the details later. 


Sword of Vermilion is a classic, though after playing it again you might be in for some heavy-duty frustration.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2010)

yea its been while since the genesis actually got some use

you could always preorder, get the cards, then use the preorder on something else


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2010)

you dont actually have to spend the five bucks or whatever you put down in the preorder on the game you preordered, so if they give the item out when you preorder, take the item, and then later you can actually get refunded or just buy something else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2010)

I was never given such options. 

At any rate, I do want the game, so I'll probably just have to buy myself a PSP for Christmas (nobody else ever would ).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2010)

yea you can get a decent price on a psp now


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 1, 2010)

How is PsP emulation? Haven't really tried that many types, or is it some unstable beta development software that continues to crash the moment you start it up?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2010)

shining hearts baby, hopefully unlike shining wind it actually comes out here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2010)

Does it even matter anymore which PSP I get? I mean, I would like emulation options, but I am 99% guaranteed not to use them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2010)

eh personally i got a 3000, works fine for me, besides i dont think its a critical feature there are enough great psp games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably right. I never use that stuff anyway. Time to look for a cheap used one on Craigs List or something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2010)

So I decided to pick up a couple of old RPGs for cheap prices.

Resonance of Fate (PS3) $20
Valkyria Chronicles (PS3) $20
Eternal Sonata (PS3) $17

I've heard good things out of each of them. Any opinions?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2010)

VC from the demo doesn't seem like my kinda game. I hated the combat. 

Eternal Sonata was a really enjoyable game. The story was kinda lame towards the end, but it was semi-interesting before that. The music is stellar and the gameplay is pretty nice. It gets old at the end, too, though. My advice: turn on porn during the ending and zone out.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 2, 2010)

Playing Castlevania Rondo of Blood, my first time trying this series. I like it a bit, there isn't really that much of a story, but I enjoy the gameplay for the most part. Fucking Grimreaper and his bloody telepatic scythes, had some trouble avoiding those, the second part of the boss battle is easy though. Going to try Symphony of the Night later on, since thats apparently when the series got really good?

Enjoying the soundtrack as well. I wish you could aim the whip upwards though, dunno how many situations I've gotten killed because some boss floats back and forth and I accidentally jump into him when trying to hit it.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So I decided to pick up a couple of old RPGs for cheap prices.
> 
> Resonance of Fate (PS3) $20
> Valkyria Chronicles (PS3) $20
> ...



I recently purchased VC for the same price. I've played about half the game and I enjoy it, though I do like the more strategy based RPGs. Combat system is different than what I was expecting and anything I've really played before, but I got used to it fast. The story is pretty good too, even though it's been pretty basic so far. 

I've heard good things about Eternal Sonata but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2010)

Only thing i can say about ES is that its basically designed to make you play twice to do everything, although the difficulty is ramped up on the second run through

picked up odin sphere today


----------



## Botzu (Dec 2, 2010)

> So I decided to pick up a couple of old RPGs for cheap prices.
> 
> Resonance of Fate (PS3) $20
> Valkyria Chronicles (PS3) $20
> ...


ES is okay, though it was very easy, a little bit kiddy and forgettable. Though I haven't played the rest, VC is supposed to be very good.

Also odins sphere is amazing, one of my favorite ps2 games.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 3, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Playing Castlevania Rondo of Blood, my first time trying this series. I like it a bit, there isn't really that much of a story, but I enjoy the gameplay for the most part. Fucking Grimreaper and his bloody telepatic scythes, had some trouble avoiding those, the second part of the boss battle is easy though. Going to try Symphony of the Night later on, since thats apparently when the series got really good?



Most people agree that Symphony of the Night and Super Castlevania IV are the best games in the series.  But I also really like Castlevanias 1-3. Castlevania: Bloodlines is also good. Aria of Sorrow is very good.  I also really liked the DS games, though Portrait of Ruin definitely could have used some work.  Ecclesia was definitely the best of the three DS games.
A lot of people bash the 3d Castlevanias but I thoroughly enjoyed Lament of Innocence and Curse of Darkness.  I haven't played Lords of Shadow but it's gotten mixed responses; some love it and some hate it, and most people say that it doesn't feel 'Castlevania' enough.

Castlevania has a lot of good games.  You're not likely to go wrong with most of them.

After you've played SotN a little, you should tell us which 'game style' you liked better and what you liked/disliked and maybe we'll rec. you another in the series?



> Enjoying the soundtrack as well. I wish you could aim the whip upwards though, dunno how many situations I've gotten killed because some boss floats back and forth and I accidentally jump into him when trying to hit it.



Castlevania series has some of the best video game music, PERIOD:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2010)

^ they need alcuard to come back in the next console version


----------



## Dash (Dec 6, 2010)

For Black Friday I picked up:

Uncharted 2
Resonance of Fate
Arc Rise Fantasia

RoF has some great gameplay but the storytelling is pretty bad and somewhat confusing. Great mechanics but its lacking polish. 

I played about 2 hours or so of Arc Rise Fantasia and the HORRIBLE voice acting (probably the worst I've ever heard) along with the unoriginal jrpg gameplay forced me to turn it off. It had great potential but it was poorly excecuted and I ended up returning it to gamestop for Borderlands, which by the way is pretty damn good. 

Uncharted isn't an rpg but its awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmmi was planning on getting arc rise, probably will still get it 

God im ready to go back to houston , there are slim pickins on game stores up here in the north , i need to see if i can luck out and find a limited edition version of atelier rorona somewhere


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

My favourite RPGs?

The click-n-point adventure games.

Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis

Sam & Max Hit the Road!

Maniac Mansion 2: Day of the Tentacle

Monkey Island series

So good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Borderlands was pretty fun for a few hours. After a certain point, towards the end, I got fed up with a certain cheap deathtrap for your car and quit. I enjoyed the game enough up to that point and felt no need to continue.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2010)

borderlands for me looks like a cartoony Fallout , so im hesitant to play it


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Dash said:


> For Black Friday I picked up:
> 
> Uncharted 2
> Resonance of Fate
> ...



Oh, I didn't want to hear that. Still might get it since the price is dropping.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

Everyone pretty much agrees that the story is pretty lacking and the gameplay is kind of defective, but great. I think it warrants a purchase but at a low price.

I'm still waiting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 7, 2010)

Any opinions on Star Ocean: The Last Hope International for the PS3? 

I can get it for $20.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

SO Int is good, if only for the amazing battle system. Story is decent, characters are bleh.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2010)

Resonance of Fate slides under that line of laughably bad plot and story telling.

I could have told you that before I played it.

But the mechanics are sublime, and the gameplay requires forethought and finesse to accomplish, especially later in the game.  It had the potential to be amazing, but merely comes off as interesting, thanks to the game mechanics (and sometimes gun customization).  Really disappointing, because had they taken more time to polish the actual story and character components, it would have been one of the best JRPGs in a decade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Any opinions on Star Ocean: The Last Hope International for the PS3?
> 
> I can get it for $20.


 It is rather fun, but there is this 4-hour-long dungeon at the end with no save points.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

You talking about the final story dungeon, or post game?

Either way, that game does not believe in saves.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2010)

just picked up path of radiance


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2010)

this Catherine game looks intriguing, but on the other hand im always wary of multi platformers


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

^Where the fuck is gameplay of this game? I've seen NONE...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> You talking about the final story dungeon, or post game?
> 
> Either way, that game does not believe in saves.


 Final dungeon, I believe. It's just ridiculous. It goes on forever and ever and there are no save points at all. 

I ran into some glitch or something and could not progress. Eventually I quit. I couldn't resume because I couldn't save for 4 hours, and no way in hell would I go through that 4-hour dungeon AGAIN, so I sold the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Where the fuck is gameplay of this game? I've seen NONE...



dont know i just hope the game is not edited, then again atlus released rule of rose here, which i hear has some questionable material in it, so i doubt they would start here


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

So i just finished tales of the abyss, loved the game all the way through, the story was typical but the characters brought it together so nicely. It was one of the most charming rpgs ever. The voice acting rocked too, i'm so glad i played the import 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved that part in the ending where they were saying goodbye to Luke just before he freed Lorelai, that Tear and the silent "i love you" said in a way nobody would hear it, a soldier to the end huh


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2010)

i thought this was announced a while ago as coming to the US, apparently not, announced just recently, looks interesting


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

Another one of my opinion post. 

What are people opinion of picking up Nier for $15?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2010)

good price, you should ask crazy though about the game itself


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2010)

Anime rpgs are doomded.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2010)

I was about to ask what people here thought the bill would effect the gaming industry.


----------



## Esura (Dec 14, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I was about to ask what people here thought the bill would effect the gaming industry.


That bill that Tokyo governor Shintarō Ishihara and The Democratic Party of Japan pushed?

It wont at all. Well, it might will effect Japan's gaming industry but not the gaming industry as a whole overall.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> So i just finished tales of the abyss, loved the game all the way through, the story was typical but the characters brought it together so nicely. It was one of the most charming rpgs ever. The voice acting rocked too, i'm so glad i played the import
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Best tales opening next to Symphonia and Vesperia.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybTnCcrZsMk&feature=related[/url][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

So anyway, I started playing that new FF DS game, the Four Heroes of Light or whatever, and so far it's kinda fun. Very generic and simple, but that's not bad thing persay. 

I just wish they had some classic Final Fantasy music in it. There's no fanfare or anything. Kinda sad.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 14, 2010)

So CMX, we can tell the game has bad localization if you forgot the thread title says "Non-FF"


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2010)

The World said:


> Best tales opening next to Symphonia and Vesperia.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybTnCcrZsMk&feature=related[/url][/YOUTUBE]



Oh, hell yeah, I have the full version of karma on my ipod .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> So CMX, we can tell the game has bad localization if you forgot the thread title says "Non-FF"


 I was too lazy to dig up the FF thread. 


I really don't see what makes it a FF game so far, honestly. It does have a sand worm in it though. And a flan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2010)

i kind of want to play it, but my ds is dead, i still need to play 3 as well its the only 1-x that i havent played


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Just play it (FFIII) on emulator. I prefer the NES version anyway.


----------



## Dash (Dec 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Anime rpgs are doomded.



Pretty much. PS2 were the glory days of JRPGs.

Shame Valkyria Chronicles went PSP.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just play it (FFIII) on emulator. I prefer the NES version anyway.



I mean literally final fantasy III on the ds, im not talking about snes 3 which is 6, and im not big on emulators

the bill actually wont have that big of an effect, if for no other reason, its on a local bill, it effects only tokyo, worse case scenario companies can move to other cities, plus it still needs ratification, and it can always be turned over latter, besides, i dont think making some of these games mature will hurt sales that much - atlus is going nowhere


----------



## squilliam (Dec 14, 2010)

It is a shame about Valkyria Chronicles...

But who's excited for VC 3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I mean literally final fantasy III on the ds, im not talking about snes 3 which is 6, and im not big on emulators
> 
> the bill actually wont have that big of an effect, if for no other reason, its on a local bill, it effects only tokyo, worse case scenario companies can move to other cities, plus it still needs ratification, and it can always be turned over latter, besides, i dont think making some of these games mature will hurt sales that much - atlus is going nowhere


 And I meant literally FFIII on the NES, not the SNES.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 14, 2010)

^ ic or i could wait till my ds gets repaired and then play on my ds, trust me i am in desperation to play ff3; i could live all eternity and probably never get around to it with the other games i own that i need to play


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

But FF3 is a legendary classic.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2010)

apparently not, if it only got a ds remake, unlike 6,5,4,2,1 which were released long ago on the ps1, theres a reason it was the last ff not released here to be released here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Well there have been several things keeping it back from getting a release.

One it was remade on the Wonderswan Color. US never got Wonderswan Color. We got boned.

I think it was probably remade for another platform or something, but we never got that one either. 

The DS US release was a "big deal" because it's the first time we ever saw the game. Shame, too, because it was the best of the NES era. I think it coming on DS kinda hurt its legacy a little though, coming so late, being 3D, and generally glazed over.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2010)

ill give it a chance once my ds is fixed in the mean time over winter break im probably looking at reach, brotherhood, disgaea 2, and ff 12


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2010)

I was thinking of either getting FF 4 heroes or Golden Sun. FF4 heroes is cheaper soooooo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2010)

It's kinda fun so far. The music isn't all that, but the art style is decent. If only they snuck in some classic FF music it would've struck a heavy nostalgia chord.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 16, 2010)

There's not many rpgs that I play anymore, but I did enjoy Persona 3/4 and the Shadow Hearts series. I like Kingdom Hearts, also, but SE is taking too long to release the third one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2010)

Play NIER.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2010)

im waiting for 3rd birthday

but seriously whats this trend with good games going to the psp ds
parasite eve 3, valkryia chronicles, kingdom hearts , what the fuck man, dragon quest series


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2010)

They need more PS3 RPGs.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 16, 2010)

Thinking I might nab the new Gaiden Final Fantasy game for DS.  Apparently it's not too bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2010)

yea they do need more rpgs for the ps3, but it looks like nippon and atlus are slowly shifting there focus, 

speaking of those two, has anyone played 3d dot hero?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2010)

I've played it and I came buckets. It's awesome.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, I got White Knight Chronicles for 8 bucks at GameStop new. Is that a good deal?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

Woah seriously?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2010)

Where can I get this deal?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

WKC takes.....alot of time.


----------



## Luxiano (Dec 17, 2010)

Esura said:


> Ok, I got White Knight Chronicles for 8 bucks at GameStop new. Is that a good deal?



No it's the shittiest rpg i've played recently.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 17, 2010)

Now going through Star Ocean 2 for the PSP. Despite hating Claude's VA, I'm going to play because I like the additional battle animation for basic attacks. I wonder what has changed for the special attacks.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 17, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im waiting for 3rd birthday
> 
> but seriously whats this trend with good games going to the psp ds
> parasite eve 3, valkryia chronicles, kingdom hearts , what the fuck man, dragon quest series



Because PSP is portable. In honestly, I'd much prefer all RPGs for a PS system be on the PSP.

Unless you're showcasing graphics--but I'm not graphics nut. I just need a great battle system and story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah, Star Ocean 2. I loved that game. I also find it humorous that there is an item called the "Xbox" in there.  I have a screen shot of that at home.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 17, 2010)

They do? I gotta see that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's either in the last dungeon, or the bonus dungeon/pyramid thing. I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, Star Ocean 2. I loved that game. I also find it humorous that there is an item called the "Xbox" in there.  I have a screen shot of that at home.


Leaf Slash!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Because PSP is portable. In honestly, I'd much prefer all RPGs for a PS system be on the PSP.
> 
> Unless you're showcasing graphics--but I'm not graphics nut. I just need a great battle system and story.



id honestly like to see all handheld burn in hell, so what if they are portable; when the fuck are you going to play them, if you are at home there is no point in playing a handheld if you a console, the rest of the time i am assuming your at work or school, why the fuck would you play anything there; that leaves commuting and the very rare to uncommon long travel by plane or car, 

portables are retarded, small condensed screens, graphics on the level of at best last gen systems, poor sound capablities, expensive memory, etc. etc.

id wager at least 80-90 percent of everyone else if you could tell them do you want a game on the ps3/xbox360 or psp/ds would go with the console version


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2010)

So I was able to pick up Nier used for $10. 

Liking the music so far.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> id honestly like to see all handheld burn in hell, so what if they are portable; when the fuck are you going to play them, if you are at home there is no point in playing a handheld if you a console, the rest of the time i am assuming your at work or school, why the fuck would you play anything there; that leaves commuting and the very rare to uncommon long travel by plane or car,
> 
> portables are retarded, small condensed screens, graphics on the level of at best last gen systems, poor sound capablities, expensive memory, etc. etc.
> 
> id wager at least 80-90 percent of everyone else if you could tell them do you want a game on the ps3/xbox360 or psp/ds would go with the console version



You must live in a rural area.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 18, 2010)

Portable systems are amazing.  RPGs don't need graphics, so I'm not hung up on the limited capabilities of the PSP/DS in that regard.  

Solid gameplay, a story that doesn't put me to sleep and well developed characters are all I need.  All of which a portable system can provide.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 18, 2010)

Only new gen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) complain about RPGs on a portable system.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> id honestly like to see all handheld burn in hell, so what if they are portable; when the fuck are you going to play them, if you are at home there is no point in playing a handheld if you a console, the rest of the time i am assuming your at work or school, why the fuck would you play anything there; that leaves commuting and the very rare to uncommon long travel by plane or car,
> 
> portables are retarded, small condensed screens, graphics on the level of at best last gen systems, poor sound capablities, expensive memory, etc. etc.
> 
> id wager at least 80-90 percent of everyone else if you could tell them do you want a game on the ps3/xbox360 or psp/ds would go with the console version


You do know that almost everyone uses public transportation in Japan and in Europe. To school, to work, to whatever. Handhelds are perfect for that imo.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 18, 2010)

Must have never had to take a 1 hour train ride to work/school. Can get boring real fast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Must have never had to take a 1 hour train ride to work/school. Can get boring real fast.


There's only so many times you can read the newspaper before it gets boring . I used to listen to music on my telephone whenever that happened. A handheld is a perfect replacement for my phone. Both music and games on the PSP and DS.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 18, 2010)

Exactly. I wish I had a portable system when I was doing my internship last summer. Would have made the trip bearable.


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Woah seriously?





CrazyMoronX said:


> Where can I get this deal?



My bad, its used. GameStop, at least my local one, has some crazy $20 off or $10 off deals. I got Red Dead Redemption for 26 bucks used.



Luxiano said:


> No it's the shittiest rpg i've played recently.



It is? Whaaat...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Must have never had to take a 1 hour train ride to work/school. Can get boring real fast.



no i dont because most people invest in something like a car by that point before investing in gaming or have the common sense to live near where they work or go to school - if you go to school and want to live in a house versus dorms thats your problem , nor do i live in tokyo i cant ride a train anywhere

but even if i did, that would be annoying as hell, i dont want to play an hour hear or hour there, i either play a game for a few hours or not at all


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking into getting Record of Argarest war for the holidays. Anyone here have any experience with it? Is the multitude of DLC worth it? (cause cross edge milked me dry and i fear the same could happen here )


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no i dont because most people invest in something like a car by that point before investing in gaming or have the common sense to live near where they work or go to school - if you go to school and want to live in a house versus dorms thats your problem , nor do i live in tokyo i cant ride a train anywhere
> 
> but even if i did, that would be annoying as hell, i dont want to play an hour hear or hour there, i either play a game for a few hours or not at all



Never been to NYC huh? Nobody drives to school/work here


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 18, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no i dont because most people invest in something like a car by that point before investing in gaming or have the common sense to live near where they work or go to school - if you go to school and want to live in a house versus dorms thats your problem , nor do i live in tokyo i cant ride a train anywhere
> 
> but even if i did, that would be annoying as hell, i dont want to play an hour hear or hour there, i either play a game for a few hours or not at all


Well where I live, pretty much all students use public transportation. 1 because it's easy. 2 because it's free for students. 1 hour to and 1 hour back means 2 hours of gaming, listening to music or even watching a movie on the PSP. What more can you ask for. It keeps you entertained during your otherwise boring ride.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2010)

Since public transportation is generally cheaper and more practical in larger cities, that's some lololologic there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2010)

Esura said:


> My bad, its used. GameStop, at least my local one, has some crazy $20 off or $10 off deals. I got Red Dead Redemption for 26 bucks used.
> 
> 
> 
> It is? Whaaat...


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


>



No lie. 

So, I got White Knight Chronicles now, and I haven't gotten beyond character creation. I'm too damn picky on character creation. I can kill hours just tweaking my avatar to be just right.

Also, I have a question to anyone who played Dragon Age Origin and its add ons. Is Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition worth a purchase even though I own Dragon Age Origins already? I dont know if the add ons are good or not, and I havent even gotten past the Origin level of my Mage so I havent invested much into the game yet even though I bought it when it first came out. Amazon has a copy of Ultimate Edition for 30 bucks and I might take back White Knight Chronicles and Red Dead Redemption for it prolly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 22, 2010)

ive ridden on buses before, and i never would again unless forced at gun point, the trashiest of trash is found on public buses

that aside Tales of the abyss if you can find it is only 20 at gamestop used, i def. recommend that as a pick up


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Looking into getting Record of Argarest war for the holidays. Anyone here have any experience with it? Is the multitude of DLC worth it? (cause cross edge milked me dry and i fear the same could happen here )



I played Record, thought it was TERRIBLE


----------



## Nakor (Dec 23, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ive ridden on buses before, and i never would again unless forced at gun point, the trashiest of trash is found on public buses
> 
> that aside Tales of the abyss if you can find it is only 20 at gamestop used, i def. recommend that as a pick up



You must live in a trashy area then. By trashiest of the trash, I assume you mean only poor/dirty people ride them? The buses in the DC metro area are quite the opposite. I believe I saw a report somewhere that said the average salary of those that use the bus system in the DC metro area is ~70k.

Tales of the abyss is the only tales game I have yet to play. I will take you up on your recommendation and check out some gamestops near me for it over the holiday.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I played Record, thought it was TERRIBLE


I think Record of Agarest War had a lot of potential.  I think the game had some innovative ideas and did several things right.  I liked a lot of the characters.  I liked character growth as far as statistics go.  I think the multiple difficulty settings were effective.  You can make the game ridiculously easy or you can make it as hard as the new Mario game on Wii.  It's up you you.

But the game did get boring.  The game required a shit ton of grinding (more than even I have the patience for).  The battles were pretty repetitive.  I felt like I played a long time without learning new skills or being able to improve/upgrade weapons, armor, etc.  It was frustrating.  I abandoned the game during the 4th Generation.  Not really anxious to go back and play it.

I wouldn't dissuade others from giving it a chance though.  Like I said, it did a lot of things right.

*Edit:*  Riding the buses sounds terrible.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 25, 2010)

Idk what you're all talking about. I just came in here to wank over Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2010)

Tales of Grace.  How is it?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2010)

A couple of impressions of some RPGs I have been playing.

Nier is hit and miss. The music, story, and characters are some of the best I have heard/seen in an RPG. As for the gameplay, it can get repetitive but I don't mind as long as the story keeps me interested. 

Eternal Sonata incorporates Chopin nicely into the story. The battle system is simple but feels rewarding. The characters aren't as likeable as other characters from previous RPGs I've played, but hopefully I can care for at least a couple later in the game.

Ressonance of Fate has yet to fully grasp me. The battle system still takes some time to getting use to. The characters haven't been developed yet and the main story hasn't come up yet either. Still have to play a little more to have a final idea on the game.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm about 25 hours into Star Ocean:The Last Hope. Did anyone else think that the English Dub of this game is horrible? I'm glad I got the International version and switched it over to Japanese, it makes the bad writing somewhat bearable.


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah the English voices made my ears bleed good game so far.........


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 25, 2010)

So I've had Tales of Vesperia for a while, and got about almost 50 hours into it; and I feel like I haven't even gotten past halfway. Im only just now getting to Alexi for the first time (As in the time when you fight him after you fight Estelle.) and So far I love it. Though I only play it when I have hours to kill, not just minutes. I have also waiting to be finished are 

Neir
Castlevania: LoS 
Blazblue Storyline( ) 
FF13 (Meh, I'll get to it one day... in this lifetime maybe ) 
Tales of the Abyss (Gotta get a new Ps2 cause mine SHIT THE BED )


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> A couple of impressions of some RPGs I have been playing.
> 
> Nier is hit and miss. The music, story, and characters are some of the best I have heard/seen in an RPG. As for the gameplay, it can get repetitive but I don't mind as long as the story keeps me interested.
> 
> ...


I agree with Nier. Its funny that the game incorporates some of the most interesting story elements and musical scores in a game, but then at the same time incorporates the most mudane and shitty side quests I've ever had the chance of encountering in a game in life as well as an incredibly simple battle system, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



but fighting the twins and the Shadowlord at the end was totally fucking worth it...so epic.


 For a person to enjoy this game determines what they value most in an RPG, story over gameplay or gameplay over story. You will NOT like Nier if you prefer gameplay over story.

I never played Eternal Sonata but I just bought Resonance of Fate...and my god this is the most boring shit I've ever played. And I bought it new from Amazon too so I cant take it back. Maybe it'll get better later in the game but for now I'm going to stick with my Castlevania Lords of Shadow, an awesome game btw.



Nakor said:


> I'm about 25 hours into Star Ocean:The Last Hope. Did anyone else think that the English Dub of this game is horrible? I'm glad I got the International version and switched it over to Japanese, it makes the bad writing somewhat bearable.


Oh it is atrocious, no lie. But the Japanese one is just as bad so I left it on English. At least I can laugh at the shittiness of it. 



Gino said:


> Yeah the English voices made my ears bleed good game so far.........


Lymle is the worst by far though. Like seriously, the only cast thats worst than The Last Hope characters are this...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAtC1SzWSXg[/YOUTUBE]
This shit is so goddamn awful in this game I would rather listen to Japanese than this, and I hate listening to Japanese voice actors...


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2010)

Esura said:


> Oh it is atrocious, no lie. But the Japanese one is just as bad so I left it on English. At least I can laugh at the shittiness of it.


Oh the Japanese is still bad, but Lymle's voice acting is slightly better to me(still some of the worst I've heard but better than the English). I hate Lymle as a character too.



> Lymle is the worst by far though. Like seriously, the only cast thats worst than The Last Hope characters are this...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAtC1SzWSXg[/YOUTUBE]
> This shit is so goddamn awful in this game I would rather listen to Japanese than this, and I hate listening to Japanese voice actors...


That was terrible. Who could have thought that was even remotely good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2010)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAtC1SzWSXg[/YOUTUBE]


Wow.  Terrible.  I think that is definitely the worst I have encountered.

Like usual, I can't find any good new RPG's to play.  I guess I will replay Persona 4 again.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2010)

So i just got Record of Agarest war from psn (well..yesterday but it was 10 gigs so i'm playing it now ) and i'm loving it so far. Feels super grindy but in a good way (think cross edge). The story is generic but fun so far. I plan on burning well over 100 hours on this baby.


It doesn't even have a dub, just Japanese voices. They really know how to make good games .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2010)

TeenRyu.  You have good taste.  Tales of the Abyss and Tales of Vesperia were both fantastic.

My Playstation 3 allows me to play Tales of the Abyss... you have a newer PS3 I take it?


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2010)

Esura said:


> Oh it is atrocious, no lie. But the Japanese one is just as bad so I left it on English. At least I can laugh at the shittiness of it.
> 
> 
> Lymle is the worst by far though. Like seriously, the only cast thats worst than The Last Hope characters are this...
> ...



 what the hell did they do to the shadow hearts cast the voices are terrible


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 26, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> So I've had Tales of Vesperia for a while, and got about almost 50 hours into it; and I feel like I haven't even gotten past halfway. Im only just now getting to Alexi for the first time (As in the time when you fight him after you fight Estelle.) and So far I love it. Though I only play it when I have hours to kill, not just minutes. I have also waiting to be finished are



50 hours and you're already up at that point? I was pushing 60+ when I got there. You're not doing much sidequests/secret missions I assume? That's a smart move imo. You'll have things to look forward to in your second playthrough. 



Anyone agree on this list? Even IGN's pushing for Xenoblade. 

Soma Bringer's been fan translated. Great game too.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> TeenRyu.  You have good taste.  Tales of the Abyss and Tales of Vesperia were both fantastic.
> 
> My Playstation 3 allows me to play Tales of the Abyss... you have a newer PS3 I take it?



Nope, I gots a Xbox 360, gamecube and a (now non-reading) ps2. I'll get a ps3 ONLY if Bamco decides to give us The new tales, and the others as well. 




Rhythmic- said:


> 50 hours and you're already up at that point? I was pushing 60+ when I got there. You're not doing much sidequests/secret missions I assume? That's a smart move imo. You'll have things to look forward to in your second playthrough.



I did the same with Tales of Symphonia. But that was because I didn't even know where to go for side quest or how to unlock them D: Still fun as shit though. Im not even half way am I


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Oh the Japanese is still bad, but Lymle's voice acting is slightly better to me(still some of the worst I've heard but better than the English). I hate Lymle as a character too.


I love Lymle honestly, cause shes cute, powerful, and her dull ass English voice acting makes me rofl my lungs up.




> That was terrible. Who could have thought that was even remotely good.





Gino said:


> what the hell did they do to the shadow hearts cast the voices are terrible


Well, apparently the family of the CEO of O3 Entertainment (the company that published Chaos Wars) do, considering Chris Jelinek, the CEO, hired his fucking family instead of actual professional voice actors. The voice-actors in the game include Quest Jelinek, Tyler Jelinek, Kay Jelinek and Lee Jelinek.

Yeah, the worst shit ever.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2010)

Esura said:


> Well, apparently the family of the CEO of O3 Entertainment (the company that published Chaos Wars) do, considering Chris Jelinek, the CEO, hired his fucking family instead of actual professional voice actors. The voice-actors in the game include *Quest *Jelinek, Tyler Jelinek, Kay Jelinek and Lee Jelinek.
> 
> Yeah, the worst shit ever.



His/her first name is Quest?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 27, 2010)

TeenRyu said:


> I did the same with Tales of Symphonia. But that was because I didn't even know where to go for side quest or how to unlock them D: Still fun as shit though. Im not even half way am I



You're in Zaude right? You're more than halfway through the game iirc. Without rushing I'd say you have about 20 more hours to burn. It's been a while since I really sat down and played ToV. 

When you're done with ToV and still can't play Abyss, I recommend you play tales of innocence for the DS. A fan translation has been completed a few months ago. Nowhere near as good as vesperia/abyss/symphonia but it's still one of the better JRPGs for the DS imho.

BTW secret of mana was recently released at the apple app store. It's a bit pricey though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2010)

Nakor said:


> His/her first name is Quest?



I'm serious. Its in the freaking manual of the game


----------



## Botzu (Dec 27, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> 50 hours and you're already up at that point? I was pushing 60+ when I got there. You're not doing much sidequests/secret missions I assume? That's a smart move imo. You'll have things to look forward to in your second playthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with alot of the list. I played soma bringer and it is really good . Though im surprised that they didn't put up tales of rebirth/destiny 2 for psp. Those lost tales games for ps2 need to make it over here in some form.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 27, 2010)

Botzu said:


> I agree with alot of the list. I played soma bringer and it is really good . Though im surprised that they didn't put up tales of rebirth/destiny 2 for psp. Those lost tales games for ps2 need to make it over here in some form.




Its only a list for nintendo games. I completely agree with you though. Ever since vesperia got me hooked I've played as much tales game I could get my hands on. Since its a nintendo list they couldve put tales of heart and innocence on there. I heard hearts is really good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2010)

Xenoblade and soma i think will come

i wouldnt mind the sequel to trace memory, or i am assuming its a sequel cause it has the same girl, 
Zangeki must come out , but alas i dont think it will, but it looks amazing

last story is obviously coming here as well

and i want the ps3 version of the studio ghibli game over the ds version, but would take both

got a cheap copy of Lunar 2 today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

I got me a $50.00 gift card for a local game shop and need some good suggestions for used games to get. 

I'm kinda thinking about getting a PSP, but I'm also looking for PS3 and DS games.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got me a $50.00 gift card for a local game shop and need some good suggestions for used games to get.
> 
> I'm kinda thinking about getting a PSP, but I'm also looking for PS3 and DS games.



Get Assassin's Creed Brotherhood for the PS3. Not an RPG but is probably the best game this gen imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2010)

^while brotherhood is easily far from the best game of this generation, its better than 2 and the whole series is pretty awesome so I would recommend it as well

probably one of the better series in terms of story at least


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^while brotherhood is easily far from the best game of this generation, its better than 2 and the whole series is pretty awesome so I would recommend it as well
> 
> probably one of the better series in terms of story at least



Considering all the games I've played this generation, which pales to alot of PS2 games honestly, Assassin's Creed 1, 2, and Brotherhood were like a ray of hope in the neverending catalog of generic shooters and whatnot imo, but I digress.

Currently I'm playing Resonance of Fate, and I'm not understanding how is this better than FFXIII personally. The story sucks so far, the battle system is repetitive so far, and there is soooo.....muuuuch.....grinding.....ugh. Waste of a 20 bill.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Getting my Ipod tomorrow and picking up that infinity blade game. I heard it was actually really good so looking forward to it. 

Btw Resonance of Fate was not better then FF13. It could of if it had a better story, no fucking escort missions, and repetitive gameplay. Lost Odyssey and Demons Souls are still the kings of this gen for JRPG.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 29, 2010)

Esura said:


> Currently I'm playing Resonance of Fate, and I'm not understanding how is this better than FFXIII personally. The story sucks so far, the battle system is repetitive so far, and there is soooo.....muuuuch.....grinding.....ugh. *Waste of a 20 bill.*



I sadly agree.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Getting my Ipod tomorrow and picking up that infinity blade game. I heard it was actually really good so looking forward to it.
> 
> Btw Resonance of Fate was not better then FF13. It could of if it had a better story, no fucking escort missions, and repetitive gameplay. Lost Odyssey and Demons Souls are still the kings of this gen for JRPG.


I cannot judge because I never played Lost Odyssey, but its THAT good to be put in the same level as Demon Souls and FFXIII?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe so. I thought the story was the best one this gen for JRPG. It was serious, sad, even got me a bit teary eyed. While gameplay is probably the weakest part of the game the rest holds up well. It's long, lots to unlock, the graphics are amazing, and the story is well done. Really enjoyed it.

 Demons Souls had great gameplay and graphics and atmosphere was topped notch but story sucked. So guess neither are "Complete" for me but both come through very strong.

FF13 was good in gameplay, amazing graphics, but lots of filler and weak story hurt it for me. Overall though probably my top 3 JRPG this gen so far.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I sadly agree.


Amazon had a sell for it, so I was like, ok its only 20 bucks! Man...I should of gotten Dragon Age Ultimate Edition instead for the addons (I already have DA original). It was 20 bucks as well.



crazymtf said:


> *FF13 was good* in gameplay, amazing graphics, but lots of filler and weak story hurt it for me. Overall though probably *my top 3 JRPG this gen* so far.


You are cool now sir.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone's thoughts on Magna Carta 2? I've been looking up videos of it. Gameplay looks solid; I like that 'Chain' strategy thing it has going on, and the graphics look pretty good. How's the story though? Do I have to play the first one to understand it? I just came across it at Amazon, going for almost $29 bucks. Is it worth it?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2010)

Magna Carta 2 is mediocre in every sense of the word. The gameplay gets repetitive once you figure it out. The story is very cliche; from amnesia to evil twin characters. I wouldn't dish out $29 so readily for it. Maybe 20, but the game also has no replay value.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay I think I can safely throw out anything that comes out of Asura's mouth as garabage now and in the future if you have anything positive to say about FF13 which is is easily one of the two or three worst final fantasy games made, and just a fucking terrible rpg in general. The game was such an abomination, a really poor and unengaged story, 3rd rate recycled characters, a battle system that was in essence turn based for retards (the game literally is turn based, but you cant really chose any options, you have generic choices like attack, or use an item, which is slight of hand mitigated by the role switching, but in reality this is just turn based de-evolved - you wait for you attack bar to fill up and then choose an option but its limited to a few choices), not to mention the how linear and dragged out the first part of the game.

Please dont compare that trash to Lost Odyssey which was a masterpiece, or Demon's Souls for that matter.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh no I believe LO and DS are closer to 9's and FF13 is just a 8. But still compared to rest of the JRPG this gen it just doesn't have much to compare. FF13 wasn't that bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2010)

But I didn't like Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 29, 2010)

Esura said:


> I cannot judge because I never played Lost Odyssey, but its THAT good to be put in the same level as Demon Souls and FFXIII?



Still trolling?


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay I think I can safely throw out anything that comes out of Asura's mouth as garabage now and in the future  if you have anything positive to say about FF13.


Ouch 
I remember saying this exact same thing to IGN reviewers 


> which is is easily one of the two or three worst final fantasy games made, and just a fucking terrible rpg in general.


Have you played Resonance of Fate? Thats a terrible, convoluted RPG right there and much, much worse than FFXIII. Mind you I haven't finished it yet, but I put like 30 hours in it so far.

And worst Final Fantasy games? FFII, FFIII, and FFXII took the spot already.



> The game was such an abomination, a really poor and unengaged story, 3rd rate recycled characters, a battle system that was in essence turn based for retards (the game literally is turn based, but you cant really chose any options, you have generic choices like attack, or use an item, which is slight of hand mitigated by the role switching, but in reality this is just turn based de-evolved - you wait for you attack bar to fill up and then choose an option but its limited to a few choices), not to mention the how linear and dragged out the first part of the game.



Ok....



> Please dont compare that trash to Lost Odyssey which was a masterpiece, or Demon's Souls for that matter.


Well I had to, cause FFXIII, Demon Souls, and Nier (only because of story and music) are some of my favorite JRPGs this generation, with Dragon Age Origins and Oblivion being my favorite WRPGs. So to see if I would like said game or not, I ask if it is similar to my favs.



Zhaan said:


> Still trolling?


Nope. I really liked FFXIII. I'm kind of curious why a lot of people dont to be honest. Granted, its linear, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 29, 2010)

FFXII is one of the best in the series waddahell man!!


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> FFXII is one of the best in the series waddahell man!!


I did not like the story at all. It was shit imo. The battle system felt like a poor man's MMO. The License Board was shitty (I seriously had to get a license for something I bought!?). Also, the cast were bland. Vaan and Penelo may be the most useless characters I've ever had the chance of using in an RPG.

Also, even though this is minor....no Ifrit summoning? Shiva? Odin? WTF man!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually kinda enjoyed FFXII. I just didn't finish the game because I got bored/frustrated at the end.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually kinda enjoyed FFXII. I just didn't finish the game because I got bored/frustrated at the end.


It can get that way. It seems like every other fight towards the end was some long, cheap ass fight.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2011)

Xenogears, Legend of Mana and Vagrant Story coming to USA PSN. 

Fuck yes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2011)

Vagrant Story


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2011)

Now I can finally get around to finishing Xenogears.

Also too bad about summons sucking in XII.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 2, 2011)

The World said:


> Xenogears, Legend of Mana and Vagrant Story coming to USA PSN.



I'm excited about all 3 of these games. I started Xenogears years ago but never finished it.

Anyone know when they are being released?


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2011)

I never played xenogears looks like I'll finally get my chance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

The World said:


> Xenogears, Legend of Mana and Vagrant Story coming to USA PSN.
> 
> Fuck yes.


 Xenogears? I might play that again, I never did finish the game.

Legend of Mana? I might play that again, I enjoyed it quite a bit and there is a lot to do.

Vagrant Story? Pass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 4, 2011)

what da you have against vagrant story, i thought it was a pretty awesome game, back when square enix, or should i say square soft was actually making good games.

Btw has anyone played the new front mission, i have heard next to nothing about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate the gameplay/battlesystem. It is rotten to the core.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what da you have against vagrant story, i thought it was a pretty awesome game, back when square enix, or should i say square soft was actually making good games.
> 
> Btw has anyone played the new front mission, i have heard next to nothing about it.



That's cause it isn't a RPG anymore and it's a gigantic pile of shit


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2011)

So I'm replaying Chrono Trigger & am stuck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol, stuck on what?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That's cause it isn't a RPG anymore and it's a gigantic pile of shit



does it at least look decent , im not  expecting much but will probably pick it up  when it hits the bargin  bin


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2011)

Seriously, I don't remember the last time I got this excited about a new JRPG. I need this game now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Seriously, I don't remember the last time I got this excited about a new JRPG. I need this game now.



Hyperdimention Neptunia looks better.


----------



## Botzu (Jan 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimention Neptunia looks better.


that game is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

There were a few games that caught my eye. I just can't remember the titles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimention Neptunia looks better.



Def. will pick up this game looks like another quirky title from NIS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, that one looks alright. I'll wait for some solid information on it before buying it though. I don't want another uninspired game like Trinity Universe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2011)

eh im far more tolerant, as long as i dont get dreg like unlimited saga/lunar dragon song - poor gameplay, or an uninspired abominations like ff13 - poor all around except graphics; im content to play even fairly generic rpgs. Though these days i collect more than i play, so its a moot point.

edit: the only other rpgs other than the 3 mentioned above that i hate hate is crystal chronicles one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2011)

Confused, Hyperdimention Neptunia looks like another budget title from NIS. NIS has made nothing special this generation so why be excited?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Confused, Hyperdimention Neptunia looks like another budget title from NIS. NIS has made nothing special this generation so why be excited?



'Cause "special" is subjective and I could name at least five games they've made in the last two years that I absolutely love? Unlosing Ranger vs. Darkdeath Evilman, Disgaea Infinite, ClaDun, Prinny 2 and Disgaea 3 are all games I could easily say are "special" insofar as I enjoyed them a lot more than most multi-million dollar games.

Nippon Ichi is an amazing developer and publisher, so anything they release is something I'll pay attention to. 

In regards to Hyperdimension Neptunia itself, it's one giant pun on the current "console wars". Hell, the main antagonist is quite literally named after the R4 flashcard. So even though it isn't a Nippon Ichi game (it's an Idea Factory game and NISA is just publishing it in America), it'll be worth checking out if only for all the potential references to the current generation of consoles and games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

It has a decent premise and looks good, but so did Trinity Universe. And while TU was kind of fun for a while, the battle system was boring, the gameplay was kind of sluggish, and humor in it was weak.

I'm most likely going to get it, but I'm not going to do so until I'm convinced it's a good game.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It has a decent premise and looks good, but so did Trinity Universe. And while TU was kind of fun for a while, the battle system was boring, the gameplay was kind of sluggish, and humor in it was weak.
> 
> I'm most likely going to get it, but I'm not going to do so until I'm convinced it's a good game.



Yeah, both Cross Edge and Trinity Universe - the previous two crossover games - were pretty crap. I don't have majorly high hopes for Hyperdimension Neptunia, but I still want to see how they reference other games and whatnot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Hopefully it's good. I want to play something again.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully it's good. I want to play something again.



Disgaea 4 is out next month! From the trailers, they've really gone to town with that one in regards to new gameplay mechanics... Plus that beautiful new sprite art. Between that, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age 2 and the 3DS coming out in March, I really doubt there's much time for anything else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Next month?!? 

I just watched the new extended trailer for Disgaea 4.  lookin' good.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Next month?!?
> 
> I just watched the new extended trailer for Disgaea 4.  lookin' good.



Yup, February 24th. The US version'll be out by June, apparently. I'm getting the Japanese version 'cause the Limited Edition has some crazy bonuses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, so it's out in June?

Got my hopes all up for nothing.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, so it's out in June?
> 
> Got my hopes all up for nothing.



No I didn't! I can tell you all about the awesome next month!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

You mean you can rub it in my face.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean you can rub it in my face.



That too...


----------



## Esura (Jan 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> 'Cause "special" is subjective and I could name at least five games they've made in the last two years that I absolutely love? Unlosing Ranger vs. Darkdeath Evilman, Disgaea Infinite, ClaDun, Prinny 2 and Disgaea 3 are all games I could easily say are "special" insofar as I enjoyed them a lot more than most multi-million dollar games.


Wow, I actually dislike all those games sans Prinny 2 and Disgaea 3.



> Nippon Ichi is an amazing developer and publisher, so anything they release is something I'll pay attention to.


I do like how NIS America tries to bring over alot of their JRPGs, unlike Namco Bandai, who seems hell bent on not releasing ANY Tales JRPG on PS3.



> In regards to Hyperdimension Neptunia itself, it's one giant pun on the current "console wars". Hell, the main antagonist is quite literally named after the R4 flashcard. So even though it isn't a Nippon Ichi game (it's an Idea Factory game and NISA is just publishing it in America), it'll be worth checking out if only for all the potential references to the current generation of consoles and games.


Thats one of the reason I'm looking forward to this game. The other is the oppai action.

This game also has major fanservice to a bunch of older games such as Golden Axe, Alex Kidd, Fantasy Zone, Altered Beast, Shinobi, Penguin Land and Space Harrier. Compile Heart, NIS, Idea Factory, Gust, 5pb, and Red Entertainment even moe-ified themselves in the game as characters. Graphics don't look great but with this much fanservice...well I just don't give a darn.


----------



## BassGS (Jan 7, 2011)

Megaman and Golden Sun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Goldenman and Mega Sun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2011)

id be more enthused  about disgaea 4 if i could get laharl as the main character, that being said it will probably be good

and chaos wars was the first crossover they tried, though to be fair on all three as great as the concept sounds its kind of hard to make a decent story for a crossover, unless you just completely ignore backstory from the characters and just plop them down


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't care about Laharl anymore. He's old news.

I want Zetta as a main character.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't care about Laharl anymore. He's old news.
> 
> I want Zetta as a main character.


Zetta is too awesome to be a main character, just like Asagi and Pleinair.

I mean, really... When your second special attack is named exactly like the one before it, just with two extra e's added (and the ability's explanation being that longer words = longer range), you know you're too much of a  Badass Freakin' Overlord to be a main character.

I want his babies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2011)

HD sprites one month away.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Disgaea 4 just for the graphics. Its about damn time.

End games of Disgaea games do not intrest me at all. I wish NIS would like...ease me into the grinding. I hate grinding as is but I'd put up with it if they had a smaller learning curve. I STILL have no fucking clue what to collect and shit in Item World. Everyone on Disgaea boards would mention all these items and whatnot that boost stats thats not mentioned in like, NO in game tutorial.

Maybe I'm just a pussy...iunno...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2011)

^i agree with that, i blasted through the main game and never bothered with the item or the dark council, they are just not worth the effort, 

and laharl is a little kid, not to mention the only character to canonically defeat baal, the undisputed strongest overlord, plus i could care less about power level, his power level is what ever i make it, but characterwise he is the most interesting 

maybe they should do some mega disgaea where you can use any character over all the disgaea and disgaea related games, and they are relevant to the plot, but got another copy of atelier rorona CE today, now debating whether to open one, or just hold out for an opened copy of the regular game, its not like i need to play it this instance, too busy playing GT 5


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 8, 2011)

i just finished *Nier* and man this game was amazing! it deserved way better reviews then it got! i loved the characters and story and music in this game, they were all rly good. the only thing i didnt rly understand was:

*Spoiler*: __ 



so in the beginning of the game, when you are still in past (which is like our world) and you have on the hoodie. so what was that all about? they never rly explained that part. so does that mean you survived all this time and the extinction of the human race to get to where you are now with the shades? or are there like two different worlds/dimensions and the hoodie version of you was the shadowlord but we were just playing as the other you in the other dimension or something hehe?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2011)

whamslam3 said:


> i just finished *Nier* and man this game was amazing! it deserved way better reviews then it got! i loved the characters and story and music in this game, they were all rly good. the only thing i didnt rly understand was:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



While I could of explained the reasoning to this to you myself, I'll let the copypasta from a Nier wiki to do the explainin' cause I'm too lazy to type it all out.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Nier Wiki said:
			
		

> Coming closer to the end of the game, it becomes more and more obvious that the Shadowlord is actually the "real" Nier (the person played in the very beginning), only in his Gestalt form. In the 1,300 years between the prologue and the main game, Nier's soul was seperated from his body as part of Project Gestalt and this bodyless shade is later named Shadowlord.
> And just like the Replicant Nier (the one played most of the time), Shadowlord's ultimate goal is to save his daughter, whose soul (or Shade) needs the body of Replicant Yonah.
> 
> In the 2000's, after the incident where the Grotesqueries Queen and the Red Dragon Angelus appeared in Tokyo, Nier and Yonah (as real humans) were trapped in Shinjuku district when it's lockdown commenced. Nier sought help for Yonah's growing disease from a charity organization's center that supposedly handed out food and medicine for the survivors. Instead he, along with 12 other people, received a clone of the Grimoire Noir. When Nier saw the fellow survivors turn into crazed, relapsed Gestalts he escaped with Yonah and sought refuge in a supermarket. The relapsed Gestalts found them though and Nier was forced to turn himself into a Gestalt himself to fight them. Yonah accidentally touched the grimoire and immediately started relapsing.
> ...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 9, 2011)

My birthday is Febuary 27 so I guess I'll be getting an early birthday present here...that's the way we in the makai do it. 


I'll be assaulting your worlds with my uber levels when you get it in June .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2011)

Lyra said:


> 'Cause "special" is subjective and I could name at least five games they've made in the last two years that I absolutely love? Unlosing Ranger vs. Darkdeath Evilman, Disgaea Infinite, ClaDun, Prinny 2 and Disgaea 3 are all games I could easily say are "special" insofar as I enjoyed them a lot more than most multi-million dollar games.
> 
> Nippon Ichi is an amazing developer and publisher, so anything they release is something I'll pay attention to.
> 
> In regards to Hyperdimension Neptunia itself, it's one giant pun on the current "console wars". Hell, the main antagonist is quite literally named after the R4 flashcard. So even though it isn't a Nippon Ichi game (it's an Idea Factory game and NISA is just publishing it in America), it'll be worth checking out if only for all the potential references to the current generation of consoles and games.


Humm well it looks better then most of the games you listed. I haven't tried Disagea 3 yet seeing as I disliked 2 a lot I never cared to put my copy of Disagea 3 in my PS3, lol. But I will try one day.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 12, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why all these companies, in particular NIS are rushing to make 3ds games, when the ps3 and xbox still are fairly lacking; are you telling me that a. the games will be easier to make, or b. 300 plus dollar handheld will somehow have a bigger user base right away

- as is typical, everyone is rushing to shine nintendo's ballshack , when normally i think developers would shy away from this like they did the ps3

i honestly hate Nintendo, who else can take a cheap gimmick like 3d, that was outdated when it first came out a few decades ago, put it on to a small ass screen which can only make 3d look worse not better (avatar is garabage, but at least it looks good on 100 foot imax screen, but a few inch nintendo 3ds screen, really?), and have everyone line up to cater to there every whim

fact of the matter is nintendo should have gone the way of Sega at least two systems ago, and be regulated to licensing mairo, zelda, and metriod on the PS and xbox systems; Sega was a far better company, putting out better and more innovative products well before their time (game gear, dreamcast) and what did they get , regulated to making games for a piece shit like nintendo; Nintendo makes a system(wii) that would be hard pressed to compete with the ps2 and xbox original , let alone anything this generation, but because they through in that stupid wii mote everyone flocked to it like a crow to a God dam shiny coin; honestly anyone i know who is a gamer, played this system for a week to month, and then never played it again; 

oh well at least the fact remains, no matter what nintendo is always going to be a hairs length away from collapsing as they are strictly tied to the video game industry on like sony and xbox who are more diverse across other types of media; like highlander said there can be only one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Zetta is too awesome to be a main character, just like Asagi and Pleinair.
> 
> I mean, really... When your second special attack is named exactly like the one before it, just with two extra e's added (and the ability's explanation being that longer words = longer range), you know you're too much of a Badass Freakin' Overlord to be a main character.
> 
> I want his babies.


You know that's right. 

Is it impossible to ask for a Makai Kingdom 2 though? I mean with all the shit they pump out they could at least make a good game again.


> man, shouldn't have watched this. now i absolutely need to replay grandia RIGHT NOW. i wish there was some other rpg which conveyed the whole feeling of adventure and exploration as well as grandia did. still one of the best games i have played.


Yeah, that was a great game. I liked II the most, but 1 will always hold a special place in my heart. I need to replay that as well.  


Kira U. Masaki said:


> Can someone explain to me why all these companies, in particular NIS are rushing to make 3ds games, when the ps3 and xbox still are fairly lacking; are you telling me that a. the games will be easier to make, or b. 300 plus dollar handheld will somehow have a bigger user base right away
> 
> - as is typical, everyone is rushing to shine nintendo's ballshack , when normally i think developers would shy away from this like they did the ps3
> 
> ...


It's because they are cunts. Maybe Nintendo is subsidizing this big time or something.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Can someone explain to me why all these companies, in particular NIS are rushing to make 3ds games, when the ps3 and xbox still are fairly lacking; are you telling me that a. the games will be easier to make, or b. 300 plus dollar handheld will somehow have a bigger user base right away


Yeah, those are mainly the reasons. Also because Japan's gaming market is moving towards a more handheld-centric market. Don't forget that Nintendo, despite its shitty third-party relationships can do no wrong in the eyes of the gaming industry. The 3DS will sell...alot. Thats guaranteed. Nintendo handhelds always do.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> - as is typical, everyone is rushing to shine nintendo's ballshack , when normally i think developers would shy away from this like they did the ps3


I agree with this and your whole post (especially the Sega love!). I still want a Wii for shits and giggles though because I do want to play the Metroid Prime series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2011)

^yea that was the only reason i got the Wii was to have all 3 next gens, the only positive about the wii is that i hooked it up to the living room tv for next flix; cause im using the ps3 for my room; and the xbox needs both a gold membership and i have no cable port in the living room and no wireless adapter

im thinking of trying Growlanser 2 and 3 finally, anybody played this, aka Growlanser  generations

and yes Sega does kick ass, at least they still grace us with good games from time to time


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea that was the only reason i got the Wii was to have all 3 next gens, the only positive about the wii is that i hooked it up to the living room tv for next flix; cause im using the ps3 for my room; and the xbox needs both a gold membership and i have no cable port in the living room and no wireless adapter
> 
> im thinking of trying Growlanser 2 and 3 finally, anybody played this, aka Growlanser  generations
> 
> and yes Sega does kick ass, at least they still grace us with good games from time to time



Is Netflix good? I was going to get it for my PS3 but I'm questioning it a bit.

And I never played Growlanser Generations even though I remember seeing it at Game Crazy years ago when it first came out. I was a broke junior high schooler then so getting that wasn't plausible. 

One thing that irks me about Sega is...they are sitting on a gold mine of old IPs that people cherished back in the day, but they don't utilized them properly. Why havent they made a regular Phantasy Star game since 4 on Genesis is beyond me. Ditch the "Online" moniker I say.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2011)

the good thing about netflix is that alot of their stuff is streaming, which you can watch on all your consoles, computer etc. in addition to getting stuff in the mail and its cheap

the thing about phantasy star is i was not a fan of the online, i love universe, and i like the pre online stuff, so yea id like to see some new phantasy star game; but the thing i want to see the most is some direct continuation following the MC of PSU , ambitions and portable 1 and 2 were spinoffs, and i dont know how much info they gave on what happened to everyone

but they should also bust out another Arcadia, not to mention Shenmue 3, not  mention id like to see them remake panzer dragoon saga, or release a sequel; and lets not forget the lack of sakura war games


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 13, 2011)

I couldn't stop from loling at that sailor moon game. XD


----------



## Botzu (Jan 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im thinking of trying Growlanser 2 and 3 finally, anybody played this, aka Growlanser  generations
> 
> and yes Sega does kick ass, at least they still grace us with good games from time to time


I have growlanser generations. I have only played the first 3 fights but so far it has an interesting story and its pretty good. There are a few frustrating things though, like the battle system is very weird. Its hard to explain , but if you can imagine star ocean only much slower paced with more involvement and strategy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl_uGBSuCIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Phantasy Star on the Genesis was great. Phantasy Star Online ruined the series. Now that's all they make and it makes me want to jump into a boiling pot of ass sweat.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2011)

phantasy star online was kind of funny when my two other buddies were playing and maybe for a couple  of weeks, but as an rpg is meh; as far as i know until Universe, none of the online really have any story, and then theres the problem of .hack its the same game over and over again, .hack was fun with infection, but by the time quarantine came out, i was like finally, i have not bothered with gu although i do have all three. 

yea ill be taking my ps2 with me, so im going to try to knock out some of my back log of games, including disgaea 2, ff12, growlanser, and a few others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I know someone who lives and dies by the .hack series. She's played them all.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Can someone explain to me why all these companies, in particular NIS are rushing to make 3ds games, when the ps3 and xbox still are fairly lacking; are you telling me that a. the games will be easier to make, or b. 300 plus dollar handheld will somehow have a bigger user base right away



The 3DS is a system with remarkable potential. With backwards compatibility with DS games, everyone with a DS has a reason to upgrade to a 3DS. Plus while it's three times more expensive to develop for than the DS, the games will still be much cheaper to make. I think they said $600'000 to $1.8million will be the average range of costs, which is almost two thirds the development cost of PS3/360 games.



> - as is typical, everyone is rushing to shine nintendo's ballshack , when normally i think developers would shy away from this like they did the ps3


It's Nintendo. Their stuff prints money, it's guaranteed to sell bucketloads just because it has Nintendo's name on it. When was the last time we could say that? The SNES?



> i honestly hate Nintendo, who else can take a cheap gimmick like 3d, that was outdated when it first came out a few decades ago, put it on to a small ass screen which can only make 3d look worse not better (avatar is garabage, but at least it looks good on 100 foot imax screen, but a few inch nintendo 3ds screen, really?), and have everyone line up to cater to there every whim


Let me make this clear:

If it wasn't for Nintendo, the gaming market would not have survived past '83.

Nintendo saved the gaming market. Then they pioneered true handheld consoles, first with the Game & Watch, then the Gameboy. Every console Nintendo creates offers something unique, something new, that every other company ends up copying around three years later. First it was the analogue stick and force feedback with the N64, then the motion controllers with the Wii, then the touchscreen control of the DS.

It's always been like that - Nintendo innovates, naysayers such as yourself call it a gimmick, Nintendo rakes in the cash, everyone else copies them, naysayers such as yourself then go on about how much you loved the idea from the start.



> fact of the matter is nintendo should have gone the way of Sega at least two systems ago, and be regulated to licensing mairo, zelda, and metriod on the PS and xbox systems; Sega was a far better company, putting out better and more innovative products well before their time (game gear, dreamcast) and what did they get , regulated to making games for a piece shit like nintendo; Nintendo makes a system(wii) that would be hard pressed to compete with the ps2 and xbox original , let alone anything this generation, but because they through in that stupid wii mote everyone flocked to it like a crow to a God dam shiny coin; honestly anyone i know who is a gamer, played this system for a week to month, and then never played it again;


Sega's problem was that, unlike Nintendo, they didn't have the games to back up their superior hardware. Sega were so concentrated on hardware that they never cultivated an unbeatable software line-up like Nintendo did. Regardless of your opinion of the Wii, it sparked a radical and profitable shift in gaming. It rejuvenated the market, which is what it needed most when companies like Activision and EA are only interested in releasing the same games with different names every year.

That Sony copied the Wiimote directly and Microsoft went with a camera that did the exact same thing is just further proof that the Wii did more for gaming than it did for gamers. Which I'm perfectly happy with, considering the DS more than made up for it in that department.



> oh well at least the fact remains, no matter what nintendo is always going to be a hairs length away from collapsing as they are strictly tied to the video game industry on like sony and xbox who are more diverse across other types of media; like highlander said there can be only one


Nintendo is never going to fall. As you say, they rely on the videogame market just as much as the videogame market relies on them. As long as there's a videogame market, Nintendo will be there to innovate it and keep its heart beating. Sony and Microsoft only care about the money, maintaining the market is irrelevant to them since they'd only save money by shutting down SCEJ and the Xbox Division when the market becomes unprofitable to them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm more interested in the PSP2 than the 3DS. Supposedly it's as powerful as the PS3, though I don't buy that for a second. It should be interesting at least. Especially if they maintain a good level of developers.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm more interested in the PSP2 than the 3DS. Supposedly it's as powerful as the PS3, though I don't buy that for a second. It should be interesting at least. Especially if they maintain a good level of developers.



The way I see it... The 3DS has a terrible battery life. Five hours is useable, but hardly agreeable. If the PSP2 is really as powerful as a PS3, it'll have an even worse battery life. Just like the original PSP had a truly abhorrent battery life.

Which really makes me think the 3DS and PSP2 will just be a rerun of the DS and PSP - the PSP2 will eventually become the de facto console for multiplayer co-op / competitive games, while the 3DS becomes the console to go for for all your single player needs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, with 3D on you can only use the 3DS for 3 hours, right? Of course my current DS doesn't seem any better, but when you're playing a video game those hours fly by.

It's like they've completely forgotten the purpose of a handheld game--it's to take with you on the go. It's not meant to be plugged into a fucking wall outlet while you're playing it, which is what I have to do in order to play my DS for any decent amount of time.

At that point I'd rather be playing a console game, but, sadly, handheld games are often better than console ones (specifically because RPGs seem to gravitate more to handhelds).


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm more interested in the PSP2 than the 3DS. Supposedly it's as powerful as the PS3, though I don't buy that for a second. It should be interesting at least. Especially if they maintain a good level of developers.



I believe it could be as powerful as the PS3.  Keep in mind the PS3 is now roughly 5 years old.  It wouldn't be that difficult to pull off. 

The problem for me is that either way it is still a handheld, which means it inherently has a 3-4 inch screen and terrible controls.  I personally have never been into handhelds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I dislike handhelds more and more as the years go by, only beause they keep getting smaller and smaller and my hands stay the same size. It's harder to use them each year.

But the games on them are often times better than anything else available so I force myself. I'd prefer emulators though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

I think hanhelds need to focus on improving battery life, it's probably one of the biggest hurdles that needs conquering, that and controls as stated above.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

They just need to make them have 3 batteries. 


Sure it'd be as big as a television, but it'd be so worth it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

> Sure it'd be as big as a television



It's called a gaming console, are you suggesting that we eliminate hanheld all together and have devs make good games for consoles again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't be silly.

I'm suggesting we make giant, portable video game systems with handheld-quality graphics, undersized controls, cool gimmicks, and 300 battery cells making it so large it needs a kickstand.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

retinas are overrated


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

Precisely. Only this time, it'll have a touch screen.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

The future looks brighter every minute.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweet! I won a bid on Xenosaga III in like new condition! For 16 bucks.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jan 14, 2011)

I liked Tales of Symphonia and Star Ocean 3...even though sometimes the games get criticized, I like the dynamic characters within RPGs but I believe a great game requires developed characters with personalities.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

Kunoichi gal said:


> I liked Tales of Symphonia and Star Ocean 3...even though sometimes the games get criticized, I like the dynamic characters within RPGs but I believe a great game requires developed characters with personalities.



SO3 is mostly criticized for the name of its main character and that plot twist.

Never played Symphonia though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I quite enjoyed SO3 myself, and I saw nothing wrong with the plot twist. Why should I give a darn if it's "reality" or a video game? It's still a fucking video game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 14, 2011)

frankly the point is making a 3d screen, but having it be four five inches, is well I believe the saying is giving pearls to a swine - its paradoxical - the main point of 3d is to feel like you are in the movie or in this case game, and I hardly think you will get that with a screen smaller than your palm

the only thing more retarded than the 3ds, are those retarded digital copy commericials when the kid is like you can watch on your iphone when you are with your friends
a. who the fuck gives some punk kid who hasnt hit puberty yet an iphone
b. what the fuck are you doing sitting around the table with four of your friends all watching a movies on your iphone, its outdoor activities look it up
c. same problem as the 3ds, the screen is small, and if its foreign or anime forget about it, i remember my buddy got all excited about a video ipod he got, tried to watch anime on it, and well lets say the subtitles being unreadable was an understatement of the century


that reminded me i need to go and add so3 to the list of games to play, i played through the beginning and like it, but for some reason or another put it down


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2011)

So no Tales of Graces F for us Americans?


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

Wataame Daisuki said:


> So no Tales of Graces F for us Americans?



Bandai Namco hates us....hates us sooo bad.

Its funny, they had NO fucking problems releasing Vesperia overseas when it was on 360 only, but PS3-only...noooo keep it in Japan. Fuck them, I'll give NIS and Atlus my money instead. At least they try to bring more shit over.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 15, 2011)

what about capcom at least if you can read Japanese you can play the tales game, but Capcom is pulling a Chrono Break, and we may  never see another BOF, not to mention Suikoden 6 should have been out a while ago


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what about capcom at least if you can read Japanese you can play the tales game, but Capcom is pulling a Chrono Break, and we may  never see another BOF, not to mention Suikoden 6 should have been out a while ago



BoF is more than likely shelved indefinitely. Capcom, in an interview stated that RPGs in western markets isn't profitable anymore. Now we know that RPGs *cough*WRPGs*cough* are profitable...just not JRPGs (unless its a Final Fantasy game or something). That what kind of sickens me...it feels like I'm a gamer of a dying era and now must buy these pseudo-WRPGs like Mass Effect 2, a game that don't even feel like an RPG by WRPG's standards. As you can tell from my tone of this post I do not care for WRPGs are pseudo-WRPGs. 

I have no clue why Square isn't making any Chrono games though, however they found the Chrono Trigger DS sales to be dismal. That might have killed any chances of another Chrono game for a long time, at least until they get done with their big projects and have nothing else to do.

Suikoden is made by Konami no? I have no clue on this one either.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 15, 2011)

Not that far into Mass Effect 2 yet but I agree on the rpg mechanics, I don't really like it either. Mass Effect 2 seems to be a lot better with sidequests and so on though. Exploring planets and driving around with the Mako in the first game was complete rubbish. Made the whole game experience very mediocre.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Not that far into Mass Effect 2 yet but I agree on the rpg mechanics, I don't really like it either. Mass Effect 2 seems to be a lot better with sidequests and so on though. Exploring planets and driving around with the Mako in the first game was complete rubbish. Made the whole game experience very mediocre.



Don't know why Bioware calls Mass Effect 2 an RPG personally. Even hardcore WRPG fans don't even consider it a "true" WRPG. Its about a much as an RPG as San Andreas or Heavy Rain. Really, what Bioware (and other developers) is doing is streamlining RPGs to a dangerous level, to the point that the term "RPG" in general will be deemed irrelevant, and the masses are eating it right up. 

Theres more to RPGs than just choices and a deep story. At least Bethesda gets it somewhat. I play Fallout 3 or even that shitty New Vegas and it feels like a RPG to me. Or hell, Borderlands feel more like a RPG than Mass Effect 2. Its all about the mechanics imo. The only consistent element between JRPGs and WRPGs and every other sub genre of video game RPGs is that factor.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still mourning because of no Assassins Creed 3 this year.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 16, 2011)

honestly between mass effect and dragon age, i liked dragon age, it was like a 3d version of diablo or at least a non top down version of diablo, great story, fun to play etc.; mass effect on the other hand feels a lot like a 3rd person halo with more story elements


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually, you could do DA top down too in the PC version .


I just enjoyed it more than diablo cause it had an actual story and not random story elements you ran into after cause-less massacres and dungeons. The world was what drew me in, the gameplay was just adequate to keep me going.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 16, 2011)

Wild Arms 5 is turning out pretty fucking sweet. Just the way I hoped.


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 16, 2011)

i like parasite eve cuz it came out between thanxgiving and christmas and the game was a christmas themed game


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 16, 2011)

hmmm i have a soft spot for the first diablo, and i loved the ps1 version with multiplayer coop; but storywise DA is awesome - though ive only beaten origins, i have not played awakening yet


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's my only exposure to the game as well, i never bothered with the second one cause at the time i was just discovering rpgs and was only into turn based stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't know why Bioware calls Mass Effect 2 an RPG personally. Even hardcore WRPG fans don't even consider it a "true" WRPG. Its about a much as an RPG as San Andreas or Heavy Rain. Really, what Bioware (and other developers) is doing is streamlining RPGs to a dangerous level, to the point that the term "RPG" in general will be deemed irrelevant, and the masses are eating it right up.
> 
> Theres more to RPGs than just choices and a deep story. At least Bethesda gets it somewhat. I play Fallout 3 or even that shitty New Vegas and it feels like a RPG to me. Or hell, Borderlands feel more like a RPG than Mass Effect 2. Its all about the mechanics imo. The only consistent element between JRPGs and WRPGs and every other sub genre of video game RPGs is that factor.



Well you said in your opinion so I can't say your wrong. If slow movements/stats is what makes a RPG to you then yes I can see how Mass Effect isn't a RPG to you. However Mass Effect is a RPG as much as any other rpg. It's streamlined doesn't make it less of a RPG. When it can combine two genres to well it really shouldn't be considered a "Non-RPG". 

As for JRPG dying, it's simply cause they refuse to evolve. We aren't kids anymore, no one wants these kiddy fucking stories. I mean honestly as much as I enjoyed FF13, and I did compared to the hate this internet gives it, the story was made for 13 year olds. Same with 90% of JRPG made. All made with kids in mind, with shit dialog, and crappy pacing. It's like they refuse to evolve. 

True it's not every RPG. Lost Odyssey somehow manage to have a mature story despite the annoying little kids. Not to mention the Shin Megami series proved that they can create a MATURE RPG. I refuse to believe every other JRPG developer thinks only 15 year olds buy their shit. 

But yeah that's the reason JRPG don't sell, bad stories, same old gameplay mechanics, same art designs = no sales. 

Games like Xenoblade and Last Story seem to challenge the gameplay mechanics, this is a step forward. I can also expect Last Story to have a mature story like Lost odyssey I hope. But yes this is the answer to your "Why are JRPG dying" yeah cause they won't be made for our age.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well you said in your opinion so I can't say your wrong. If slow movements/stats is what makes a RPG to you then yes I can see how Mass Effect isn't a RPG to you. However Mass Effect is a RPG as much as any other rpg. It's streamlined doesn't make it less of a RPG. When it can combine two genres to well it really shouldn't be considered a "Non-RPG".


Its one thing to streamline, its another to almost erase any notable RPG elements. This even rubs some WRPG fans the wrong way. Its dangerously close to just being a third-person shooter.



> As for JRPG dying, it's simply cause they refuse to evolve. We aren't kids anymore, no one wants these kiddy fucking stories. I mean honestly as much as I enjoyed FF13, and I did compared to the hate this internet gives it, the story was made for 13 year olds. Same with 90% of JRPG made. All made with kids in mind, with shit dialog, and crappy pacing. It's like they refuse to evolve.


Actually, I do think the JRPG genre needs to evolve, but not in the manner you speaking of. What kiddy fucking stories? Most JRPGs have mature themes integrated into the story. I don't know about all developers, but Square actually aims their games at teenagers dude. It just seems that you don't like JRPGs anymore, its not their fault. We get older, our tastes change, doesn't mean they have to change with it. Pokemon for instance, is still that cute monster collecting game I played all those years ago. I don't need it to add mature themes just because I've gotten older. Thats just an example, maybe a poor one. You (and a lot of other people) expect the Japanese developers to essentially make WRPGs.



> True it's not every RPG. Lost Odyssey somehow manage to have a mature story despite the annoying little kids. Not to mention the Shin Megami series proved that they can create a MATURE RPG. I refuse to believe every other JRPG developer thinks only 15 year olds buy their shit.


What is these JRPGs you play that is solely aimed at little kids dude? Hell, most of the JRPGs this gen aside from Eternal Sonata was mature in storytelling and even that had some slightly mature elements in it. You may have a different standard for what is a mature storyline though.



> But yeah that's the reason JRPG don't sell, bad stories, same old gameplay mechanics, same art designs = no sales.


WRPGs has the same art designs, bad stories, and same old gameplay mechanics since the old days as well, which there are exceptions which I have a feeling you going to bring up. Most WRPGs storylines consist of cliches from existing sci-fi movies or high fantasy books. Blood and sex =/= mature storytelling, which from your post seems like you think it does.

The only thing I do agree with you about is a change in gameplay mechanics, everything else is aesthetics.



> Games like Xenoblade and Last Story seem to challenge the gameplay mechanics, this is a step forward. I can also expect Last Story to have a mature story like Lost odyssey I hope. But yes this is the answer to your "Why are JRPG dying" yeah cause *they won't be made for our age*.



Yup, you just grew out of it thats all. I'm 20 years old and I still feel the same way when I was younger and plopped FFVII in with almost every JRPG I play. I may always be infatuated with JRPGs. My likes don't change with my age. Yeah, I'll like more variety of stuff now than before (like shooters, which I did not like last gen), but I don't forget my original love.

Only thing I want is some different gameplay mechanics....everything else please stay the same!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

How can you take any story in JRPG seriously this generation? Mature themes? Sure some try that. Some even can do it like Lost Odyssey or the Shin Megami Games. But why can't more RPGS focus on stories like Shadow Hearts or Digital devil sega? What is so hard? It still remains a JRPG but with a mature theme, mature dialog, something actually DIFFERENT. 

Infinite Undiscovery, Star Ocean, Eternal Sonata, Altier, the list goes on. Why do they contain such crappy dialog? Why does it have a story that's been told a 100 times before? Why is the pacing SO poor? Especially ES. I mean were they TRYING to put me to sleep with those cutscenes? 

Now it's true a lot of WRPG take stories from other sources, put few twist on it to make it there own, but it's still TOLD to us. For teenagers AND adults. Why is it square is still aiming at teenagers? Who grew up with Final Fantasy 7-8-9? I'm going to be 22...I don't want a story like FF13 when I'm 22. I don't want characters like Vanella and Snow in my games. These games throw in TERRIBLE relief comedy characters and stereotypical anime characters. You want to give me anime characters? Give me characters from Berserk, Monster, and so on. Not Naruto or DBZ *I am aware we are on a naruto site. You'll note I only come to gaming section and tv  Show turned to shit* 

And when kiddy I mean games for like 15 year olds. Yes Final Fantasy should evolve some. We, who've played it throughout our childhoods, deserve better. Why is it the original creator can create a much more compelling story then the current square owners? Lost Odyssey maturity level >>> recent FF. Not to say he can't fuck up either, blue dragon was awful IMO. Was Dragon Quest without the fun. 

I have played 90% of the JRPG this generation. However I fail to see any who've come close to rpgs like Sukidoen, Shin Megami Series, Shadow Hearts. I mean it's like they just gave up with majority and said "Put clichie as shit anime characters/stereotypical magical orphan heroes and they save the world". 

Maybe I am growing out of it. Simply cause the stories refuse to be written well anymore. I want the stories that are compelling like Mass Effect or Dragon age. Hell even non-rpg stories like Bioshock and Heavy Rain and castlevania just seem to have better written stories. I still play JRPG and hope for change. Like I said Last Story and Xenoblade seem to be TRYING to make strives so we'll see. If not guess just back to what I already think of the dying genre. 

Glad you can look past the faults though, really I do. I wish I could, but honestly it frustrates me when I'm currently playing Golden Sun and have to facepalm every 5 minutes due to dialog.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> How can you take any story in JRPG seriously this generation? Mature themes? Sure some try that. Some even can do it like Lost Odyssey or the Shin Megami Games. But why can't more RPGS focus on stories like Shadow Hearts or Digital devil sega? What is so hard? It still remains a JRPG but with a mature theme, mature dialog, something actually DIFFERENT.


It depends on what you interpret from the story. Eternal Sonata for example, even though it was colorful and shit, it had grim overtones and it handled death maturely imo.



> Infinite Undiscovery, Star Ocean, Eternal Sonata, Altier, the list goes on. Why do they contain such crappy dialog? *Why does it have a story that's been told a 100 times before? Why is the pacing SO poor?* Especially ES. I mean were they TRYING to put me to sleep with those cutscenes?


That can actually can be argued towards WRPGs, which most of the time, retells and recycles shit I just read from a J.R.R. Tolken or some Discworld book or watched in Star Trek: The Last Generation. While pacing is a subjective factor, I hardly cannot fathom why you call out JRPGs for having bad pacing when WRPGs has just as bad pacing, if not worse due to the open nature of WRPGs.



> Now it's true a lot of WRPG take stories from other sources, put few twist on it to make it there own, but it's still TOLD to us. For teenagers AND adults. Why is it square is still aiming at teenagers? Who grew up with Final Fantasy 7-8-9? I'm going to be 22...I don't want a story like FF13 when I'm 22. I don't want characters like Vanella and Snow in my games. These games throw in TERRIBLE relief comedy characters and stereotypical anime characters. You want to give me anime characters? Give me characters from Berserk, Monster, and so on. Not Naruto or DBZ *I am aware we are on a naruto site. You'll note I only come to gaming section and tv  Show turned to shit*


Prime example of you just not into JRPGs anymore. WRPGs are pretty much the same shit they been since the early 80s almost. WRPGs were always told to an older group. Likewise, the majority of JRPGs were always aimed at youth. There are exceptions like you stated but it was mostly told to the youth, despite some slight mature overtones in a lot of older SNES/NES era JRPGs. 



> And when kiddy I mean games for like 15 year olds. Yes Final Fantasy should evolve some. We, who've played it throughout our childhoods, deserve better. Why is it the original creator can create a much more compelling story then the current square owners? Lost Odyssey maturity level >>> recent FF. Not to say he can't fuck up either, blue dragon was awful IMO. Was Dragon Quest without the fun.


Final Fantasy story nowadays is very much a far cry from older Final Fantasy games, so I don't understand what you coming from there. I see if you said Dragon Quest, but Final Fantasy's themes in their story has changed a lot since FFI-IV. While I like the newer FF games a lot, many fans actually want older styled FF storytelling for some odd reason.

And what is up with you and Lost Odyssey dude? You keep citing that game as something other JRPGs should aspire to when aside from its story, the game is complete shit gameplay wise-imo. Citing more SMT games would have been better.



> I have played 90% of the JRPG this generation. However I fail to see any who've come close to rpgs like Sukidoen, Shin Megami Series, Shadow Hearts. I mean it's like they just gave up with majority and said "Put clichie as shit anime characters/stereotypical magical orphan heroes and they save the world".


Those cliches are whats popular in Japan. Not that I agree with it or anything nor do I have a problem with it. They like adding that. Its no different than our WRPGs adding a stereotypical close-cut brown haired white guy thats always serious or is silent. Although, thats not a problem with just WRPGs, but , and they all save the world, loved ones, or themselves or die trying to.



> Maybe I am growing out of it. Simply cause the stories refuse to be written well anymore. I want the stories that are compelling like Mass Effect or Dragon age. Hell even non-rpg stories like Bioshock and Heavy Rain and castlevania just seem to have better written stories. I still play JRPG and hope for change. Like I said Last Story and Xenoblade seem to be TRYING to make strives so we'll see. If not guess just back to what I already think of the dying genre.


One would argue that Nier, The World That Ends With You, Final Fantasy XIII, Eternal Sonata are compelling as well. Compelling stories is a subjective case after all and people get different feelings and emotions from different games. 

Also, Heavy Rain kind of sucks imo but thats a debate for another day.



> Glad you can look past the faults though, really I do. I wish I could, but honestly it frustrates me when I'm currently playing Golden Sun and have to facepalm every 5 minutes due to dialog.


I keep saying this, I know its annoying, but all your problems with the genre amount to you growing out of/not liking JRPGs anymore and expecting to be something its not, which is not the fault of JRPGs. Thats like expecting Mario to be a gun-toting Solid Snake-wannabe plumber who has to survive life in New Toad City now because the original fanbase is older. I'm not saying JRPGs are faultless...no they do need change, just not in the manner you speak of.

I have a few friends who say the same things you say. Likewise, I like seeing my niece play JRPGs and her face glowing in wonder like mines did so long ago.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Prime example of you just not into JRPGs anymore. WRPGs are pretty much the same shit they been since the early 80s almost. WRPGs were always told to an older group. Likewise, the majority of JRPGs were always aimed at youth. There are exceptions like you stated but it was mostly told to the youth, despite some slight mature overtones in a lot of older SNES/NES era JRPGs.



Actually WRPG's had a lot of innovation and change in terms of story around the time classics like Baldurs gate, fallout, planescape torment and some others came out. Although I'm not an expert, I think a lot of the WRPGs prior to that were pretty linear and weak in terms of story. At least from what I've seen in videos of Ultima and so on...


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Actually WRPG's had a lot of innovation and change in terms of story around the time classics like Baldurs gate, fallout, planescape torment and some others came out. Although I'm not an expert, I think a lot of the WRPGs prior to that were pretty linear and weak in terms of story. At least from what I've seen in videos of Ultima and so on...



Ultima and those other Richard Garriot games were the inspiration for Dragon Quest and other old JRPG series btw. They weren't weak at all at the time, although time is not good to them at all.

Yes they did innovate the story and structure of WRPGs with classics like Planescape Torment and Baldur's Gate but the core of WRPGs often either consisted of J.R.R Tolken-esque high fantasy jazz or some sci-fi shit. They still do now, but no one complains about that, yet people keep complaining about the reused themes of JRPGs. Dragon Age is basically Baldur's Gate without the Dungeons and Dragon worlds.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2011)

Because those stories/themes don't feel as blend as most JRPG do now days. Not to mention the characters in most WRPG are far more memorable and mature then JRPG this gen. And I wasn't citing LO for gameplay, I was for it's story. It's gameplay is easily it's weakest part. 

Anyway I guess I have grown out of the genre. I just expect a series to evolve with it's fans. Yes still make JRPG for kids/teens but we deserve some mature aswell. Guess I'm asking to much from the Japs.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Anyway I guess I have grown out of the genre. I just expect a series to evolve with it's fans. Yes still make JRPG for kids/teens but we deserve some mature aswell. Guess I'm asking to much from the Japs.


Well, no, you aren't asking for too much honestly. You just wish that they'll make more games that appeal to your new tastes. Luckily, you still got developers like Atlus...well Index Holdings (Atlus is no more, has been absorbed into its owner Index Holdings) with Persona 5 and Square with Versus XIII, rumoured to be one of the most darkest entry in a FF game.

Funny thing is, my tastes have actually grown more in variety than when I was younger. While I was considered an open-minded kid when it came to certain things, I could still be stubborn on what I liked most, which often did not deviate from anything that lacked anything related to video games (primarily JRPGs), comics, animes, and martial arts. Now, I find myself watching stuff like Vampire Diaries and Lifetime movies and playing FPS as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 17, 2011)

One big problem is censors though - Lets not forget Drakengard, Castle Shingami and Gundbird 1

but to some degree i agree with crazy, its like movies, instead of making movies R, and having them just flat out rock, the makers try to shot for pg 13 thinking the market will be bigger and in the end the movie suffers for it

but honestly when is the last time a FPS evolved, oh yea i believe it was when a game called doom came out, i honestly can think of one fps that was fairly intriguing in terms of gameplay -  the first metriod prime - this game i thought was fairly unique, other than that the to quote twilight zone "NO change."

how the fuck is COD still making money, i played that game the first time MoH, the second Moh underground, Frontline, Rising Sun, etc. etc. even the MoH compared to each other are basically the same

i wish people would stop knocking RPGs as generic, there  is only so much you can to with the combat system , as far as the stories go, games have been around for a few decades, story telling a few millennia - there really is no story that can be told and it will truly be unique even bioshock , AC, and LO are essentially used cars with a new paint job

IMO jrpgs are alive and well otherwise atlus and NIS would have gone the way of the dinosaur, and what the fuck does capcom know - oh making another BOF is a bad idea; only if you put it in fucking space jack offs - what the hell was up with Dino Crisis three, were they high or something watching some leprechaun 4 
- hell other publishers have even offered to make the game, but capcom is flat out refusing, this is on capcom not the paying public

quite frankly i think its as simply as the people running the companies and making the decisions are no longer developers and game pioneers, they are managers and they think they know how to run a company - i mean whoever is in charge of sony should of had his ass fired long ago - dropping certain key exclusives, the psp go
- xbox cant release anything without it catching fire, what do you think i see when i go to gamestops these games, people returning defective kinetic units, what a shock 
- and we all know my opinion on Nintendo 

oh well, neeways whats the story on infinite statos/space? forgot the name of it


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> snip


Overall I agree with this post. Would rep you if I could. I must of repped you on some other post as well. 

And do you mean Infinite Space on the DS? That game thats hard as hell to find at default price?

EDIT: They butchered Drakenguard's story to all hell due to censors. Some shit might not even make sense because of it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 17, 2011)

Jrpgs are fine the way they are. They evolve in different ways than movies or action games. In them it's about immersion, not about gameplay or technology. As long as a Jrpg can immerse you into it's world and make you care deeply about the happenings, it's successful.

The majority of Jrpgs out there have this air of shonen anime about them, this isn't necessarily a bad thing, don't forget that Rurouni Kenshin was a shonen anime also, it doesn't instantly translate into Naruto/DBZ. The few that don't and become something unique either rock (TWEWY, SMT, Disgaea) or are overlooked and forgotten, sometimes wrongly so.

Cross Edge for example was to me extremely innovative as far as gameplay goes but people found it "convoluted" so it didn't do that well. If so many people truly put gameplay over story it should have done great but that's not the case. It's not people asking for better gameplay, they're asking for DIFFERENT gameplay. It is this fact that makes Jrpgs suffer, new people just don't seem to like turn based gameplay, no matter how deep it actually is, the ones who would seldom like the anime themes so yeah, the only ones who do are older fans of the genre and those are the ones left buying these games.

With the move on casual and simple games, making turn based gameplay as deep as it was in cross edge is not the way of improving in a marketable way...but for me that's not a bad thing. Even fighting games nowadays take to simplifying themselves for the casuals, it is a good thing to have a last remaining stronghold of unadulterated gaming. If you think all those M-rated games are not compromised you're in for a shock, the RPG may need to not show boobs and whatnot but at least it has the depth it always was meant to have (see Pokemon). M rated games may swear and show sex all day long but in the end they're made easier with health packs and ammo everywhere for the drunken fratboys and 12-yo's they're actually made for. That is a much more shallow interpretation of the concept of maturity and a much larger trespass than the lack of gore and tittays in Dragon Quest 9. (and lets not forget all the esoteric fetishistic stuff that passes through in these games lol, just cause casual people in the west don't realize it it doesn't mean it's not there )


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Cross Edge for example was to me extremely innovative as far as gameplay goes but people found it "convoluted" so it didn't do that well. If so many people truly put gameplay over story it should have done great but that's not the case. It's not people asking for better gameplay, they're asking for DIFFERENT gameplay. It is this fact that makes Jrpgs suffer, new people just don't seem to like turn based gameplay, no matter how deep it actually is, the ones who would seldom like the anime themes so yeah, the only ones who do are older fans of the genre and those are the ones left buying these games.


I agree with your whole post 100%, however I wanted to add to this part.

What I've noticed on other forums when asked about what can JRPGs do to essentially, "do better" they often cite elements that are notably in WRPGs. Some ask for branching dialog like Mass Effect games, or open world like Oblivion and Fallout 3, or pretty much anything like "insert WRPG". Like you said, they don't cite things that could be added or somewhat altered in existing elements in JRPGs, they want it to change completely.

Also, Cross Edge...convoluted? People actually think that? Have these people played Resonance of Fate, a game fit to actually be called "convoluted"? 

People cite Resonance of Fate as a JRPG other ones should aspire to be, yet it incorporates all the tedium of the medium as well as have a battle system that is needlessly complicated. Random battles? Check. Obsence amounts of grinding? Check. A convoluted battle system? Check.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 17, 2011)

I was quoting the official IGN review on the whole "convoluted" thing. Yeah, sorta explains the super low score they gave it when you think about it, no? 

Still to play RoF, as much as i like deep gameplay i ultimately play RPGs for the stories and i didn't hear the best regarding that aspect.


Oh and we have SaGa if people wanna play Jrpgs with choices and open worlds and whatnot, i actually enjoyed Romancing Saga on ps2 quite a bit. People who ask for these elements to be in all Jrpgs are people who simply don't get them and think making them into Wrpgs with anime art would sell better. I for one don't mind random encounters since usually there's an item to limit them or remove them completely. The non-random ones though you often can't regulate this way like in DQIX where half the time in a dungeon a fat mob will be sitting on the next stairwell and you'll have to waste those 40 seconds fighting the pathetic space-occupier.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I was quoting the official IGN review on the whole "convoluted" thing. Yeah, sorta explains the super low score they gave it when you think about it, no?
> 
> Still to play RoF, as much as i like deep gameplay i ultimately play RPGs for the stories and i didn't hear the best regarding that aspect.


Save your money. If you a story person like me, RoF will bore the shit out of you, and annoy you. Its damn near story-less until halfway through the game or so.




> Oh and we have SaGa if people wanna play Jrpgs with choices and open worlds and whatnot, i actually enjoyed Romancing Saga on ps2 quite a bit. People who ask for these elements to be in all Jrpgs are people who simply don't get them and think making them into Wrpgs with anime art would sell better. I for one don't mind random encounters since usually there's an item to limit them or remove them completely. The non-random ones though you often can't regulate this way like in DQIX where half the time in a dungeon a fat mob will be sitting on the next stairwell and you'll have to waste those 40 seconds fighting the pathetic space-occupier.


I don't mind random battles either as long as its not all bad like old school JRPGs. Phantasy Star I and II were notorious for absurd amounts of random enemies popping up every time you take two steps. Didn't help that both had some bullshit maze dungeons. :/

But non-random battles can be annoying as well. I could list many of my grinding woes with FFXII but then that'll be off topic. 

Whats your favorite JRPG?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I agree with your whole post 100%, however I wanted to add to this part.
> *
> What I've noticed on other forums when asked about what can JRPGs do to essentially, "do better" they often cite elements that are notably in WRPGs. Some ask for branching dialog like Mass Effect games, or open world like Oblivion and Fallout 3, or pretty much anything like "insert WRPG". Like you said, they don't cite things that could be added or somewhat altered in existing elements in JRPGs, they want it to change completely.
> *
> ...


Actually I wouldn't want those type of things for JRPG. WRPG tell a story but let you decide the outcome. I actually think JRPG should stick to telling a story and that's it. I just want a story I can remember and not something half assed. As you mentioned Atlus still tries. Guess I will stick for them for story if they ever want to make a next gen game lol.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Actually I wouldn't want those type of things for JRPG. WRPG tell a story but let you decide the outcome. I actually think JRPG should stick to telling a story and that's it. I just want a story I can remember and not something half assed. As you mentioned Atlus still tries. Guess I will stick for them for story if they ever want to make a next gen game lol.



*cough*Catherine*cough*

Not a RPG but it is a next gen game being made by Atlus.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2011)

True but meant RPG. I have no fucking clue what the game is going to play like  Though I am interested.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I agree with your whole post 100%, however I wanted to add to this part.
> 
> What I've noticed on other forums when asked about what can JRPGs do to essentially, "do better" they often cite elements that are notably in WRPGs. Some ask for branching dialog like Mass Effect games, or open world like Oblivion and Fallout 3, or pretty much anything like "insert WRPG". Like you said, they don't cite things that could be added or somewhat altered in existing elements in JRPGs, they want it to change completely.
> 
> ...



Why are you trying to defend Cross Edge by ripping on a completely random JRPG? So because Resonance of Fate is convoluted that somehow makes Cross Edge a good game?

And I don't think Ive heard anyone say Resonance of Fate is what a JRPG should aspire to be. You lurking 4chan or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2011)

Confused, since ROF had problems. It's story was pretty weak, it's combat tried to much and failed at the basics, and the graphics could of used work. However even with THOSE problems it's still ten times better then Cross Edge, awful game


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> True but meant RPG. I have no fucking clue what the game is going to play like  Though I am interested.


Its an action/platformer/puzzle game with a deep story pretty much.



The World said:


> Why are you trying to defend Cross Edge by ripping on a completely random JRPG? So because Resonance of Fate is convoluted that somehow makes Cross Edge a good game?
> 
> And I don't think Ive heard anyone say Resonance of Fate is what a JRPG should aspire to be. You lurking 4chan or something?


No, I mentioned RoF because Dreikoo mentioned a review on IGN that called Cross Edge convoluted, yet I've read no review for RoF that says the same thing about RoF. Also, I read many a posts on GameFaq and reviews that says RoF is what most JRPGs this gen aspire to. I did not pull that out of my ass.

I personally do not like either one of them. I don't care for Cross Edge because I dislike most crossover RPG games, except for Kingdom Hearts and I don't care for RoF for previous reasons stated.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Save your money. If you a story person like me, RoF will bore the shit out of you, and annoy you. Its damn near story-less until halfway through the game or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fav one is definitely FFVIII, top game ever actually, then we have a ton of great games tied for second like Legend of Dragoon, Persona 3:Fes, SMT:Nocturne, Suikoden 5, the list goes on.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> My fav one is definitely FFVIII, top game ever actually, then we have a ton of great games tied for second like Legend of Dragoon, Persona 3:Fes, SMT:Nocturne, Suikoden 5, the list goes on.



I'm going to have to go with FFVII, FFX, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, then SMT Devil Survivor. Devil Survivor was my first taste of a SMT game, and I loooved it. That game made me hunt down the other SMT games like Persona 4 and Nocturne.


But as I look at my list....I'm a total Square-tard. 

I've played many a JRPG over the years but...FFVII, X, and the KH games has like this permanent space in my heart.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

I like them all really, I even loved FFXIII so yeah, maybe cause I imported and played it in Japanese, maybe cause I'm an anime fan, probably a combination of those and a couple more things, I don't really care in the end, it's fun.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I like them all really, I even loved FFXIII so yeah, maybe cause I imported and played it in Japanese, maybe cause I'm an anime fan, probably a combination of those and a couple more things, I don't really care in the end, it's fun.



Straight up!


I can't import RPGs though, because I wont understand a damn thing, although I can import fighters. :lol

Have you ever played Phantasy Star IV btw? Awesome RPG that improves upon the faults that Phantasy Star I-III had.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Never tried the whole series, my impression of it was colored around the dreamcast game where it seemed like what i now know for an early MMO style game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmm a plus for Dreikoo with FF8, i love that game its in my top five with Suikoden III, Disgaea 1, Kingdom Hearts, and Ephermal Fantasia ; a minus for FF13, i hate that game

okay im just curious to me and what i expect is that cross edge is an average game, but everyone overreacts these days and calls everything either good or bad; there is apparently no more middle ground anymore - so is it really bad like say Unlimited Saga or Lunar Dragon Song, or is it mediocre

Other than the two above i would put in crystal chronicles and ff13 as the only two other games i think are bad bad; though i will admit i might be inclined to call ff13 average, had it not been a final fantasy game, chronicles is just garbage by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Legend Of Dragoon was awesome  i wish they could make some kind of sequel or remake


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Cross Edge is awesome, the game's story is like a KH-styled game with rpg chars and darkstalkers chars and whatnot, it's mainly lighthearted fun and fanserivce with an overarching plot that doesn't matter as much as the chars interacting, the gameplay however is probably the best turn based combat ever made. It opens up after you get enough skills do to good combos and it's just so freaking awesome. It's turn based but not laid back in the least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

So I started playing that new Golden Sun game yesterday.

Not bad. Makes me wish I would've finished the second Golden Sun game.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

I never even finished the original Golden Sun which makes me so mad. 

But yeah I'm totally digging this new Golden Sun game. The plot is a little light hearted but the combat and gameplay is fun.

The squeaky voices can be a bit irritating but I think there is an option to turn that off. I'm not sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, you can turn it off. Those and the annoying red underlined words (to which there are an average of 2 per message box) is just TMI. I ain't readin' all that shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 18, 2011)

I've given up on Resonance of Fate. Can't get into the story or the game play. 

Eternal Sonata game play is alright but I can't take the story and voice acting seriously enough to keep on playing.

Looks like I will stick with Valkyria Chronicles for my RPG fix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess I have a higher tolerance for VA and story than you do. I finished ES despite its weak story. 

That makes me better than you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 18, 2011)

A got a couple chapters in but I just can't get into the story. The characters aren't that interesting enough to keep me motivated to finish the game.

As for the battle system, it is fun but far too easy. I started getting bored with how simple it was at times. 

I'm smart enough to drop a boring game unlike you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I actually liked the story at first. And the music is pretty epic. The gameplay did get a little grating towards the end (I couldn't stomach the bonus dungeon). You just do the same move over and over again, you barely even need to block anymore after a while.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 19, 2011)

well apparently Square Enix cannot make FF 7 remake or FF versus but apparently they can make FF 13 - 2 ; good fucking job, a direct sequel, with everyone's favorite lighting back as the main protagonist, and maybe if we are lucky they can bring back the afro ass clown and the pmsing 10 year old kid

i think there went my last shred of respect for the company

i picked up a werid game today called ribbit king, looks like chulips meets animal crossing


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well apparently Square Enix cannot make FF 7 remake or FF versus but apparently they can make FF 13 - 2 ; good fucking job, a direct sequel, with everyone's favorite lighting back as the main protagonist, and maybe if we are lucky they can bring back the afro ass clown and the pmsing 10 year old kid
> 
> i think there went my last shred of respect for the company


I'm actually looking forward to FFXIII-2. When Square announced it and I saw that trailer as well as Versus XIII's gameplay....I almost cried man. Seriously, I was that happy. My co-workers thought I was high on something cause I was geeking so hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2011)

FF13-2 before Verses? LOLZ Square is filled with win these days


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

It seems that Square was working on FFXIII-2 before the first game bombed like a fat turd to hell at a potluck in a call center.

They obviously have lost their minds.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 19, 2011)

It didn't bomb though, it sold more than any ps3 game in just two days in Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

It may have sold well, but it was a shitty-ass game. An abomination. I doubt the next ones will sell well at all.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It seems that Square was working on FFXIII-2 before the first game bombed like a fat turd to hell at a potluck in a call center.
> 
> They obviously have lost their minds.



It is obvious that more than half the content in 13-2 will be the stuff they deleted from 13 to fit it on the 360.  Probably the towns...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

It's good business, release on 2 systems, Cut game in half, sell both for $60...profit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2011)

I just can't get over the fact they gave lighting a retarded design. Finally liked she had armor, then they give her short shorts...fuck man give her some protection in battle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the first I've heard of them cutting anything out of the game to fit it on the 360. 

Makes some sense, I suppose, but I doubt it would make the game any better.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is the first I've heard of them cutting anything out of the game to fit it on the 360.
> 
> Makes some sense, I suppose, but I doubt it would make the game any better.



Oh, they cut a lot out apparently. The art director of the game, Kamikokuryo (long name is long), explained that enough content had been cut to make another game. Which is obviously where XIII-2 comes in, I'd imagine. Apparently there were actual games in the theme park Sazh and Vanille visited and originally Lightning's home, the park near it and NORA's base were all playable locations too.

They say it was cut because they were concerned about the length of the game, but come on... It's much more believeable that they cut the content because they didn't want to pay the extra fees Microsoft has for games that require above a certain number of discs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

I could believe the length argument, too. It's the dumbest argument, but a lot of media makes it. I think the longer the movie or game, the better. Apparently Hollywood and gaming companies think otherwise--maybe the general public does, too, I don't know. 

Either way I had some fun with the game. It just didn't really enjoy the story at all, and the gameplay was kinda iffy to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 20, 2011)

Square Enix make a money grubbing move, who would have thought? I mean I thought they had a valid reason for re releasing FF IV and some of the other games 3 or 4 times. 
It is for this reason I cant fathom why we have yet to see FF7 Remake.

Oh well, played Adventures to Go today, actually a really fun rpg, although i would like a few more cutscenes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

What the hell is Adventures to Go? 

Square is a business, of course, they aim to make a profit. But, like most businesses, they are seriously lacking in common sense. I think they look at the wrong studies and just shut themselves into a corporate office 24/7 and don't know what a fan is and have never seen the Internet before.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is Adventures to Go?
> 
> Square is a business, of course, they aim to make a profit. But, like most businesses, they are seriously lacking in common sense. I think they look at the wrong studies and just shut themselves into a corporate office 24/7 and don't know what a fan is and have never seen the Internet before.



The thing is most companies don't listen to fans, they listen to reviews and metacritic scores now....oh...and sales. Probably some focus groups as well. FFXIII's reviews was generally positive, and they sold a lot worldwide, not as much as they hoped but it sold great for a JRPG game this day and age. 

Also, companies hardly take rants on the internet seriously. About as effective as an online petition. If you want an impact, speak with your money. Just saying, "ah this game sucks!" when the sells completely betray your point wont work. As consumers, don't buy it. Then they would have to take a different approach.

FFVII remake would be a costly endeavor by the way. Making a FFVII remake for the PS3 (they wouldn't want it on handhelds they said), with the graphics of FFXIII but with all the original gameplay with the world map, PLUS new additions (c'mon you know people going to want this), and there you have some expensive shit right there. Its not as cut and dry as people make it seems. 

FFXIII-2 is much easier to push out mostly because they have a pre existing foundation to continue making a newer one. They got the engine done, they have the content cut from FFXIII, now they can mostly focus on the gameplay and whatnot now more than the engine and graphics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

They can use the FFXIII engine to remake FFVII. They already have a foundation for that, too, in terms of characters, story, gameplay, mechanics, etc... It'd be easier to make that than any new game unless they just recycle all of the FFXIII stuff.

It would be profitable. That's the bottom line, and that's what they should be looking at from a business perspective.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They can use the FFXIII engine to remake FFVII. They already have a foundation for that, too, in terms of characters, story, gameplay, mechanics, etc... It'd be easier to make that than any new game unless they just recycle all of the FFXIII stuff.


There is a difference. FFVII is a PS1 game. Every, single thing in FFVII would have to be redone graphically, gameplay has to be updated and tweaked a bit, AND they would have to incorporate story elements from the Compilation. They do have the engine, but they'll still have a lot of work ahead of them. Might as well make FFXV.



> It would be profitable. That's the bottom line, and that's what they should be looking at from a business perspective.


Profitable yes, but its not really logical from a business perspective to make a brand new game (which is what essentially a FFVII remake would be) while they have many projects on the line. Maybe after they are done with Versus XIII and stuff they might look into the possibility of it. But then again, the a team has to be down for it. You don't just want _anybody_ making it.

FFXIII-2 seems easier to make because not only do they have the foundation for it already, but the most important thing is...Wada supports it 100%.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

It wouldn't be much more difficult. With XIII-2 they will have to create everything basicaly from scratch anyway.

New areas, new wardrobes, new characters. They might be in the same world, but they have to remake the world in the perspective of the new game. It's not as easy as just taking what they had in XIII and putting a couple extra areas in. It's all new anyway. If they did that, then that'd be a huge mistake. It isn't what they did with X-2, either.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It wouldn't be much more difficult. With XIII-2 they will have to create everything basicaly from scratch anyway.
> 
> New areas, new wardrobes, new characters. They might be in the same world, but they have to remake the world in the perspective of the new game. It's not as easy as just taking what they had in XIII and putting a couple extra areas in. It's all new anyway. If they did that, then that'd be a huge mistake. It isn't what they did with X-2, either.


Remember they said they cut alot of stuff out of FFXIII no? We don't know what it is exactly, but they have that to build on. Also they already have the character models already and the whole developing process would essentially be cakewalk for them.




> Kitase then says: ?In the past three years we worked both on the world and on the various systems [for FFXIII]. Creating these systems isn?t very glamorous and can frankly be a bit boring. If we could do a XIII-2, we could direct all our attention to the story and refine what we have already built.?



Even though they do have the foundation for FFVII, its an old game. They will have to overhaul everything and update it. Again, its not as cut and dry people try to make it seem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

But it's still easier than making a game from scratch. If they're gonna make another FF game it might as well be a remake of VII instead of another shitty one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> instead of another shitty one.





> As of May 18, 2010, Final Fantasy XIII had sold 5.75 million copies worldwide.



Thats more than FFXII and is awesome considering how poorly JRPGs sell nowadays.

I'm personally looking forward to FFXIII-2. Never enough FF games in my life.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2011)

It outsold FF12? Shame since that was my fave FF


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> It outsold FF12? Shame since that was my fave FF



Final Fantasy VII (9.8 million, includes Final Fantasy VII International)
Final Fantasy X (6.6 million)
Final Fantasy VIII (6 million)
*Final Fantasy XIII (5.75 million)
*Final Fantasy XII (5.2 million approximately: 2.4 million in Japan, 1.7 million in US, 1.1 million in Europe; 5.2 million shipped)
Kingdom Hearts (4.68 million approximately: 3.45 million in US, 1.23 million in Japan; 5.9 million shipped)
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King (4.44 million approximately: 3.6 million in Japan, 410,000 in Europe, 430,000 in North America; 4.7 million shipped)
Dragon Warrior VII (4.12 million)
Kingdom Hearts II (3.89 million approximately: 2.03 million in US, 1.16 million in Japan, 700,000 in Europe; 4 million shipped)
Dragon Warrior III (3.8 million in Japan)
Final Fantasy X-2 (3 million approximately: 1 million in North America, 2 million in Japan)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats more than FFXII and is awesome considering how poorly JRPGs sell nowadays.
> 
> I'm personally looking forward to FFXIII-2. Never enough FF games in my life.


 It's no wonder, they were really hyping the graphics and everything on this game. Gamers today just like shiny, pretty things.

As for sales, the numbers don't lie. 10 million for FFVII. FFVII + shiny graphics = 15 million sales.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's no wonder, they were really hyping the graphics and everything on this game. Gamers today just like shiny, pretty things.
> 
> As for sales, the numbers don't lie. 10 million for FFVII. FFVII + shiny graphics = 15 million sales.


Don't get me wrong, I'm on the FFVII-remake bandwagon right now, but if you think about it, its pretty illogical to expect them to make plans for a remake when not only Versus XIII isnt out...but more importantly...there has been no announcement of a KH3 at all. Remakes can wait, the idea wont go anywhere, but the fans patience on a KH3 will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't like Kingdom Hearts at all. 

I am not pushing for a FFVII remake, I'm just sayin' it would be profitable. I'm also sayin' I'd rather have that than anymore FFXIII stuff, though Versus looks decent.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Final Fantasy VII (9.8 million, includes Final Fantasy VII International)
> Final Fantasy X (6.6 million)
> Final Fantasy VIII (6 million)
> *Final Fantasy XIII (5.75 million)
> ...



that is really sad, but to be fair FF13 was the first next generation , i point to your list and you see FF7 and FFX at the top, that gives you a boosts, lets also point out "one of these things is not like the others", FF13 was on two systems, the first multi platform FF upon initial release, that also skewed its sales, etc.

additionally, from gamers that i know , im not talking about critics scores or crap like meta critics, but i am talking about friends that i know who have played all the numbered games, they hated this game, and rated it towards the bottom, if anything the critics rated this game to highly

and regarding the remake that is such bullshit, last time I checked you squirted out the turd known as FF13, FF14, and have one more on the way in FF13-2; not to mention you have the story already in place, and like crazy said you have technological capabilities in place

add on to that people have wanted this game forever, and it will all but guarantee to top the list you posted especially if its multi system, any excuse they give is retarded

are you telling me its easier to make a new game where you have nothing in place, and expect it to make more than game that already has the consumers with their hands on their wallets ready to buy; thats just nonsense

@crazy , adventures to go , is an rpg for the psp, where you literally make your own adventures , ie dungeons, based on requests by customers/clients 
- ie order to go


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> that is really sad, but to be fair FF13 was the first next generation , i point to your list and you see FF7 and FFX at the top, that gives you a boosts, lets also point out "one of these things is not like the others", FF13 was on two systems, the first multi platform FF upon initial release, that also skewed its sales, etc.


Yep.



> additionally, from gamers that i know , im not talking about critics scores or crap like meta critics, but i am talking about friends that i know who have played all the numbered games, they hated this game, and rated it towards the bottom, if anything the critics rated this game to highly


On my personal review I rated FFXIII a 8.5/10 personally. I as well know many who likes this game or loved it.



> and regarding the remake that is such bullshit, last time I checked you squirted out the turd known as FF13, FF14, and have one more on the way in FF13-2; not to mention you have the story already in place, and like crazy said you have technological capabilities in place


Again, essentially they have to build the game from ground up because FFVII is an old game. Every single thing in the game has to be built for the new systems. The world map, the scenes, the characters, even the story has to be revamped to an extreme degree. Remember that they said they had issues with incorporating towns and world maps with graphics like FFXIII. Hell, Versus XIII supposed to have all that and look how long its taking them to make it. Granted it shouldn't take as long as Versus XIII because they have the engine and the basic storyline and stuff down pat, but they still have alot of work ahead of them. On the other hand, FFXIII-2 has the foundation already on new hardware (FFXIII). Also add to the fact that...they have their hands full. Versus XIII, KH 3D, FF Type-0, KH 0.5 (or whatever its called), DQ 10, and probably some other shit, they are booked man. Now, FFXIII-2 came practically out of nowhere and release soon no? Thats probably because the exact same team from FFXIII is working on it, more than likely not long after release. Think about it. Making a direct sequel to a game that just came out last year I think, is much easier for a developer than remaking a PS1 game, that despite its graphics, has much more content and stuff than XIII.



> add on to that people have wanted this game forever, and it will all but guarantee to top the list you posted especially if its multi system, any excuse they give is retarded


I don't think it wont top the list, but it'll will sale like hot cakes. Then expect a true FFVII-2, starting after Dirge of Cerberus. Main villain will be Genesis this time around.



> are you telling me its easier to make a new game where you have nothing in place, and expect it to make more than game that already has the consumers with their hands on their wallets ready to buy; thats just nonsense


You misread what I wrote. I said it would be easier for them to make a direct sequel to FFXIII than to make a remake of FFVII. Even though they have the story, world, all that down pat....they would have to build it up graphically from scratch. Thats not an easy endeavor at all. They would have to tweak the story a bit as well to fit with the Compilation.

Why do you think this generation of games are full of sequels? They are easy to make, especially if the game before it came out like not too long ago. I've been somewhat intrigued by how developing/publishing process works so I research a bit, and from many interviews I've read from both developers and publishers, making a direct sequel is typically easier than making a new game. Remaking FFVII is damn near close to making a new game.


Don't mistake the tone of my post for me not being down for a FFVII remake, I would kill a friend for it. But at this moment of time...its highly illogical from a developer/publisher point of view.

Good news is that they said they will look into it more after the release of Versus XIII...whenever that releases.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> On my personal review I rated FFXIII a 8.5/10 personally. I as well know many who likes this game or loved it.



Yep, it's definitely the marmite of JRPGs. There's no middle ground, you either love it or you hate it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yep, it's definitely the marmite of JRPGs. There's no middle ground, you either love it or you hate it.



I guess I'm a supporter then, because other than the pacing and the lack of diversity besides cutscene, fight, run to next cutscene or fight, repeat, I didn't have too many problems with FFXIII. Actually those two reasons are why its just a 8.5 and not a 9.5. The story was ok imo. The battle system was ok at first, then it became great! The lack of any needed hardcore grinding to progress to the end was a big positive for me....because I really, really hate grinding in order to beat a boss. I also like how I get to restart a fight I lost and after a won fight, I have full health. That should of been implemented a looong fucking time ago in JRPGs.

Also, the female characters in FFXIII is damn near close to being my favorite group of female characters in a FF game, with FFX females being my most favorites...with FFVII not too far behind. Yuna got me whipped fo sho.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 21, 2011)

no sir i think its you misread my point

I am saying @ some point they said lets make FF13, FF14 not to mention versus etc. , the effort put into any one of those could have been put towards making FF7 , of course its easier to make FF13 2 especially if as some claim it was already made as part of FF13 and then cut off

regarding FF13

the gameplay is terrible, the battle system i find to be probably 2nd only to unlimited saga as worst battle system ever oh look an ATB, oh look I can either attack, or I can use an item, or a summons later on; hmmmm where have I seen this before, now all thats left is various magic spells, oh wait we dont have that, instead we can shuffle to what is essentially a different job

- so long story short they have a dumbed down turn based, and they added the ability to change your class, not actually anything new, just an alteration of something introduced i think as early as FF3 but no later than FF4

- leveling has gotten progressively worse since ten, first we get those delightful orb maps, and now the retarded format in ff13, some kind of retarded version of the FFX orb map

- the battle thing is retarded as well, it basically makes battles on a whole meaningless, o look back to full health , what the fuck do i even have items for, and im not even gonna comment on staggering (which is essentially a lame attempt at trying to reinvent the weak spot)

- the story is terrible, there is no more to say on that point

- the characters are terrible, there is no more to say on that point

ff13 has the best females, hah, really - you have a female clone of cloud, a flat out knock off of selphie, and then a warrior class lulu as opposed to mage class

lets look at this rationale - FF6 - Terra, Celesia - better females than FF13
FF7 - Yuffie, Tifa - better female characters than FF13
FF8 - Quist, Rinoa, Selephie, Edea - better female characters than FF13
FF9 - garnet is the only character that was early enough in the game that i saw but - better female character than FF13
FFX - Yuna , Rikku - better female character than FF13

I can assure if anything, FF13 has the worst female characters or at least close to the bottom

look its fine if you like it but .............. 

the way i see it Hironobu Sakaguchi, you may have heard of him, he created FF, last worked on FF X as executive producer, hmmmm.......

MystWalker - sold game in Blue Dragon, excellent game in Lost Odyssey, Last Story ?

Im just saying, Square after the merger with Enix, after the departure of Hironobu hasnt exactly been lighting the rpg world on fire, hell if anything they are living on reputation while the denizens of the fringes like Atlus and NIS have been moving to the forefront

if square didnt have Tetsuya Nomura working for them, they would be complete crap


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

Paradigm shifting is essentially worthless, as once you max all your characters they will be nearly identical anyways. If anything it's just setting a limit on what you can do until you switch stances. It adds a middle-man to the turn based style while also limiting your control to 1 character.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no sir i think its you misread my point
> 
> I am saying @ some point they said lets make FF13, FF14 not to mention versus etc. , the effort put into any one of those could have been put towards making FF7 , of course its easier to make FF13 2 especially if as some claim it was already made as part of FF13 and then cut off


Seriously, you actually wanted a remake over a future main line entry? You only saying that now after its released and not being satisfied by it.



> regarding FF13
> 
> the gameplay is terrible, the battle system i find to be probably 2nd only to unlimited saga as worst battle system ever oh look an ATB, oh look I can either attack, or I can use an item, or a summons later on; hmmmm where have I seen this before, now all thats left is various magic spells, oh wait we dont have that, instead we can shuffle to what is essentially a different job






> - so long story short they have a dumbed down turn based, and they added the ability to change your class, not actually anything new, just an alteration of something introduced i think as early as FF3 but no later than FF4


The gameplay had a different focus in mind. Instead of selecting and inputing every action for the character, you kind of guided the flow of the battle. This allows for the game to be more fast paced and action oriented. I personally find it to be one of the better FF battle systems besides FFVII and FFX-2.



> - leveling has gotten progressively worse since ten, first we get those delightful orb maps, and now the retarded format in ff13, some kind of retarded version of the FFX orb map


It was simpler, which is a factor I actually enjoyed considering I absolutely despise the Sphere Grid. Had FFX not have that damn Sphere Grid but had an alternative to that instead, FFX would have easily been the best FF game imo.



> - the battle thing is retarded as well, it basically makes battles on a whole meaningless, o look back to full health , what the fuck do i even have items for, and im not even gonna comment on staggering (which is essentially a lame attempt at trying to reinvent the weak spot)


Actually, I have to strongly disagree with this. The idea of full health after battle and replaying loss fights has been a long time coming for me. Its like one of my JRPG wet dreams. A great addition.



> - the story is terrible, there is no more to say on that point


Then this point you stated right here is officially invalid to me.



> - the characters are terrible, there is no more to say on that point


Same as above.



> ff13 has the best females, hah, really - you have a female clone of cloud, a flat out knock off of selphie, and then a warrior class lulu as opposed to mage class


You know, you can pretty much sum up all FF characters in the same way.



> lets look at this rationale - FF6 - Terra, Celesia - better females than FF13
> FF7 - Yuffie, Tifa - better female characters than FF13
> FF8 - Quist, Rinoa, Selephie, Edea - better female characters than FF13
> FF9 - garnet is the only character that was early enough in the game that i saw but - better female character than FF13
> FFX - Yuna , Rikku - better female character than FF13


Its quite funny you actually said that FFVIII's females are better than FFXIII's to be honest, considering that the development each female had in FFVIII was poorly constructed and sometimes quite jarring in how certain relationships they had with another character varied strongly throughout the game for paltry reasonings.

I do agree with the latter point though, but thats kind of unfair. No females can top the awesomeness that is the females of FFX.




> I can assure if anything, FF13 has the worst female characters or at least close to the bottom






> look its fine if you like it but ..............
> 
> the way i see it Hironobu Sakaguchi, you may have heard of him, he created FF, last worked on FF X as executive producer, hmmmm.......
> 
> MystWalker - sold game in Blue Dragon, excellent game in Lost Odyssey, Last Story ?


Those latter two games...while not completely shit, were below average and somewhat betray the point you trying to make for Sakaguchi. Blue Dragon was ok though.



> Im just saying, Square after the merger with Enix, after the departure of Hironobu hasnt exactly been lighting the rpg world on fire, hell if anything they are living on reputation while the denizens of the fringes like Atlus and NIS have been moving to the forefront


Um...

Don't get me wrong, I love Atlus...er...Index Holdings and NIS somewhat. However both has been living off the success of their previous hits as well so don't be fooled. If anything, those two had more stinkers than Square Enix had to be honest. FFXIV is probably their one, true stinker.



> if square didnt have Tetsuya Nomura working for them, they would be complete crap


They will live. One man doesn't make an entire developer. While they may influence them and guide them...they can be replaced. You don't really see Capcom collapsing after Shini Mikami and Keji Inafune left. Stop being so over dramatic.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

> Those latter two games...while not completely shit, were below average and somewhat betray the point you trying to make for Sakaguchi. Blue Dragon was ok though.



Talk about terrible taste. Blue Dragon was slow and with a shallow somewhat bad story, saying its "ok though" like the others are bad...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Talk about terrible taste. Blue Dragon was slow and with a shallow somewhat bad story, saying its "ok though" like the others are bad...



The story was simple and slightly shallow, but it doesn't make it bad. Many RPGs of yore consisted of similar simplicity within their stories.

To me, those others were quite close to being bad to me, but had some redeeming qualities, enough where I wouldn't call them anything less or anything more than below average.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

Story telling just gets better, comparing to older games means naught to me as they're usually remembered through nostalgia glasses. Anyways, you're a self claimed square fanboy I fear I'd be arguing with a brick wall if I say anymore. Also I got sociology work to do and its getting late.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Story telling just gets better, comparing to older games means naught to me as they're usually remembered through nostalgia glasses. Anyways, you're a self claimed square fanboy I fear I'd be arguing with a brick wall if I say anymore. Also I got sociology work to do and its getting late.



Wow, I never though I would ever be thought of as being one whose under nostalgia glasses considering I almost liked each consecutive FF game more than the previous one, with a few exceptions. 

Also, way to cock out with calling someone a fanboy then leave.

Other than FF games, many Square games I do not care for at all. Parasite Eve series and KH series being the exception. I may have missed maybe one more.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2011)

Parasite Eve the best.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, I never though I would ever be thought of as being one whose under nostalgia glasses considering I almost liked each consecutive FF game more than the previous one, with a few exceptions.
> 
> Also, way to cock out with calling someone a fanboy then leave.
> 
> Other than FF games, many Square games I do not care for at all. Parasite Eve series and KH series being the exception. I may have missed maybe one more.



You allude the actual point. It's not whether you like each game more than the last. It's that old games (which you were using in comparison with Blue Dragon) are not really as good as they're remembered. In retrospect, Blue Dragon being like older games, is counterproductive to the point you were making.

And here:


Esura said:


> While I'm not a fanboy of FFVII (I am a fanboy of FF games in general though), I like FFVII, X, and XIII much, much more than those four. Mind you, I've played all the main FF games sans FFXI and like all of them except for XII.



You call yourself a fanboy of FF. Which is essentially what I was referring to, as we were originally discussing what is wrong with FFXIII. Because what I said was more of a denouncement of your compatibility with my Rpg tastes.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> You allude the actual point. It's not whether you like each game more than the last. It's that old games (which you were using in comparison with Blue Dragon) are not really as good as they're remembered. In retrospect, Blue Dragon being like older games, is counterproductive to the point you were making.


I'd be crazy if I disagree with what you said about games being not really as good as they're remembered. However, just because I want newer things and don't obsess over older games like its the best shit since slice bread (like those with FFVI) doesn't mean I don't like playing games similar to old school JRPGs. Blue Dragon feels....iunno, kind of like Dragon Quest in a way. Hard to put a finger on it...but it works. Good for one playthrough at least. Also, I never directly compared Blue Dragon to any particular old JRPG. I said its story is reminiscence of those of that time.



> You call yourself a fanboy of FF. Which is essentially what I was referring to, as we were originally discussing what is wrong with FFXIII. Because what I said was more of a denouncement of your compatibility with my Rpg tastes.


You sure have a bad way of making that point. Thought you was trying to cock out. 

You'd be hard press to put me in a stereotypical category. I try to keep a open mind as best as I can despite my certain preference for certain series. You claim we have different RPG tastes, but more than likely if we discuss more about our tastes...we would be more in common than realize. I tend to like more JRPGs than dislike them...and I played a lot of them over the years.

What FFXIII did for me, was eschew many elements that have grown quite tedious over the years. Towns, talking to NPCs, managing your health in a tough dungeon, these are elements, depending on how they are implemented, can nearly make or break a game for me now. Some JRPGs, and not even the old ones as much as some recent ones, make talking to NPCs a fucking chore or a JRPG with a needlessly huge town with way too many NPCs and have to talk to all of them to progress. FFXIII streamlined that, so it was like a breath of fresh air. That said, I don't think all JRPGs should look to FFXIII as some pinnacle of JRPG gaming as well, but I hope at least health regeneration after battle gets put in Persona 5 at least for the love of god...


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

I just noticed a typo in one of my earlier post where I said The Last Story was below average. 

I have never played that game. I mistaken it for The Last Remnant when I made that post. It was pretty late in the day...and lets just ignore that typo...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

Last Remnant isn't below average. It's a fucking abomination.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Last Remnant isn't below average. It's a fucking abomination.



I've played much worse...much, much worse JRPGs. 

Also, it had good ideas in it...just poorly executed thats all.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2011)

Last Remnant was a heavily flawed but enjoyable RPG imo


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

The game continuously froze on me, and I hated the battle system. I felt like I was being punished when the characters did something other than what I told them to.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2011)

The only truly annoying technical issue I had with TLR was the texture pop-in, can't remember any game breaking bugs.

Combat system seemed awful at first, but it certainly grew on me over time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

Speaking of The Last Remnant, Tactics Ogre is coming out soon. Man, I gotta steal me a PSP ASAP. Gotta play that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of The Last Remnant, Tactics Ogre is coming out soon. Man, I gotta steal me a PSP ASAP. Gotta play that.



Some for sell on Ebay for stupid cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

Stupid cheap? How cheap is this? Like, 10 bucks?


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Starting bid is 99 cent. You have two days left.

Here is some other bids too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I just won Mass Effect 2 for PS3 for $30 bucks new.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 21, 2011)

yea dont hold your breath psp get bid up, even 1001 series will come about 50 bucks or so


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea dont hold your breath psp get bid up, even 1001 series will come about 50 bucks or so



Normally I would wait til the last minute...then bid. Its soo funny when I think about all the people who was so close to winning a bid on something for a stupid cheap amount...then I'd just bid a few dollars over in the last half minute or so. 

Trolling Ebay style.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2011)

I miss my copy of Jade Empire


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> I miss my copy of Jade Empire



Buy it. I've been buying all the old games I used to have when I was younger again.

So far...I bought...

FFVII...again..(I sold it when I was 13)
FFVIII....again...(I sold it when I was 13)
FFIX (never played before until recently)

Old games I WILL get though...

Parasite Eve...again...(I sold it when I was 14)
Parasite Eve 2...again....(I sold it when I was 15)

And a bunch of other old PS1 games I had before but either didn't take good enough care of or sold.

All of them are boosted to an obscene price (sans FFIX and FFVIII) and it took a LONG time to find FFVII in a good condition with case and manual  for cheap because I'll be damn if I spend 200 dollars on a game I originally bought for 15 dollars at a flea market. Parasite Eve....I lost by two fucking dollars....fuck...I bid 30 bucks (starting bid was 99 cents...yes 99...fucking...cents), some dude bidded 32 bucks...arrghhh.


I'm learning a viable lesson in all this...

Don't fucking sell your games ever...fucking ever. Keep that shit like its jewelry. You'll regret it down the line.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 22, 2011)

parasite eve II is going to be tough, its fairly expensive even on ebay, you are looking at least at 40 plus on that one


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> parasite eve II is going to be tough, its fairly expensive even on ebay, you are looking at least at 40 plus on that one



Wow, its funny. I originally got it for 10 bucks at a rummy sale a few years after it came out.

$40 bucks aint bad...I just spent $40 bucks on for a very good condition FFVII recently, and the seller threw in some cool looking Sephiroth and Cloud statues as well pro bono.


----------



## Helix (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a new JRPG to play since I am in the mood to play one, the last one being FFXIII back a year ago when it first released.

I have a couple of games I have in mind, but I have no idea if they are worth my time. So, I'd like some opinions on any of these games if possible:

Hyperdimension Neptunia (NA release 2/8)
Trinity: Souls of Zill O'll (NA release 2/8)
Ar tonelico Qoga (NA release 3/15)
Atelier Rorona: The Alchemist of Arland
Trinity Universe
Last Rebellion
Star Ocean The Last Hope
White Knight Chronicles (I been meaning to try this out, just never did)
or
any recommendations for a game I have not listed

I know the first three games are not out yet, but I am sure (or I am hoping) some people have played the Japanese version. One thing about Ar tonelico Qoga is that I have not played any of the previous games, so I don't know if it would matter at all. As for combat systems are concerned, I do not particular care if it is turn-based or not. I am just looking for an overall good experience with a decent story to go with it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2011)

Im guessing star ocean is the safest bet of those listed, but i have played and like WKC, but it takes a while to get used to.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, I just won Mass Effect 2 for PS3 for $30 bucks new.



That's pure win!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

I've never used eBay before, but I'll do anything to save a little money. I'm the king of the cheapwads.

Maybe I'll undercut a couple fuckers and then sell them to suckers on Craig's List and turn a profit. 


Golden Sun is finally picking up, although there are still too many tedious "puzzles" that, with their preschool-level challenge, are more of a slap to the face than a challenge or entertaining paradigm.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> I'm looking for a new JRPG to play since I am in the mood to play one, the last one being FFXIII back a year ago when it first released.
> 
> I have a couple of games I have in mind, but I have no idea if they are worth my time. So, I'd like some opinions on any of these games if possible:
> 
> ...


If you want a JRPG with a decent story, take Last Rebellion and Trinity Universe off your list. Ignore Resonance of Fate as well.

Star Ocean The Last Hope do have a ok story though. Some bad voice acting, but nothing to truly ruining the experience....oh wait....there is something that could ruin it. Save points are few and far in between...like hours und hours worth of gameplay in between.

White Knight Chronicles story is more or less the same "type" of story of older fantasy-themed JRPGs. Dude has to save princess....blah, blah, blah. Even with the cliches, I enjoyed WKC's story nonetheless, and it has less irritating gameplay elements like Star Ocean The Last Hope.

So, I personally say go with WKC, if you can't get that go for Star Ocean The Last Hope. I'd probably avoid Last Rebellion and Trinity Universe and wait for the newer JRPGs this year. 

Also remember....playing Star Ocean The Last Hope is kind of a pain later in the game if you playing the 360 version. You will have to keep changing discs and whatnot. Also, the PS3 version has English and Japanese voice tracks. This may not mean jack shit to you or to people like me who don't care if the English is bad, but a lot of people craves that type of options...whatever.

Just informing ya. 



crazymtf said:


> That's pure win!


Yes it is. 

Want to know something thats win as well? I just got Fallout New Vegas new for PS3 for $20 bucks from a recent bid....using the tactics I just listed before.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never used eBay before, but I'll do anything to save a little money. I'm the king of the cheapwads.
> 
> Maybe I'll undercut a couple fuckers and then sell them to suckers on Craig's List and turn a profit.






CrazyMoronX said:


> Golden Sun is finally picking up, although there are still *too many tedious "puzzles" that, with their preschool-level challenge*, are more of a slap to the face than a challenge or entertaining paradigm.


Thank you for telling me....now I can avoid that game like the plague.


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2011)

Today I get started on playing FinalFantasyXIII for the ps3 I hope I can make it.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

It's still a decent Golden Sun game if that means anything. It's just the puzzles are mind-numbingly annoying.


----------



## Helix (Jan 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Im guessing star ocean is the safest bet of those listed, but i have played and like WKC, but it takes a while to get used to.





Esura said:


> If you want a JRPG with a decent story, take Last Rebellion and Trinity Universe off your list. Ignore Resonance of Fate as well.
> 
> Star Ocean The Last Hope do have a ok story though. Some bad voice acting, but nothing to truly ruining the experience....oh wait....there is something that could ruin it. Save points are few and far in between...like hours und hours worth of gameplay in between.
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks for the input. I guess Star Ocean and WKC may be my choice. Any other opinions on the JRPGs that are yet to be released from my list?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Just get Demon's Souls and NIER. That's all you can play.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Demon's Souls really is a solid choice. One of the best PS3 games, period.


----------



## Helix (Jan 24, 2011)

I know, I beat Demon's Souls three times already. 

I'm looking toward some of these newer JRPGs that are coming out or have been released recently in the last year or so.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm... To be honest, there weren't very many decent JRPGs on the PS3 in 2010. There was White Knight Chronicles and FFXIII, but I think that's really about it. Most of the best JRPGs of last year were on the DS - Pok?mon HGSS, Dragon Quest IX, Golden Sun etc.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hmm... To be honest, there weren't very many decent JRPGs on the PS3 in 2010. There was White Knight Chronicles and FFXIII, but I think that's really about it. Most of the best JRPGs of last year were on the DS - Pok?mon HGSS, Dragon Quest IX, Golden Sun etc.


Way to ignore Atelier Rorona...

Honestly, as much as I love my DS more than my PSP, the PSP had much better JRPGs imo this year than DS. Many of the DS JRPGs annoys me for some reason, except for Pokemon games, FFIV remake, TWEWY and MM StarForce and some others I forgot that will come to me when the time comes.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Way to ignore Atelier Rorona...
> 
> Honestly, as much as I love my DS more than my PSP, the PSP had much better JRPGs imo this year than DS. Many of the DS JRPGs annoys me for some reason, except for Pokemon games, FFIV remake, TWEWY and MM StarForce and some others I forgot that will come to me when the time comes.



Atelier Rorona isn't strictly an RPG. One facet of it is an RPG, the rest is made up of a visual novel and item synthesis. Besides, I prefer the sequel.

And what had the PSP really gotten last year RPG-wise that could compete with the likes of Dragon Quest IX or Golden Sun? The only one I can really think of is Persona 3 Portable and that's a port of a PS2 game, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2011)

why hasnt square started porting the dragon quest games to the psp, i mean its what they do, in fact most ds games eventually reach the psp anyway


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why hasnt square started porting the dragon quest games to the psp, i mean its what they do, *in fact most ds games eventually reach the psp anyway*



They do...? When did this happen?


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Atelier Rorona isn't strictly an RPG. One facet of it is an RPG, the rest is made up of a visual novel and item synthesis. Besides, I prefer the sequel.


Its more of a RPG than Last Rebellion and Nier thats for damn sure. Just because it has other elements in it doesn't reduce its status as a RPG.

Well, I can't play Atelier Totori cause its in Japan only right now and I don't speak a lick of Japanese derp...



Lyra said:


> They do...? When did this happen?



I think he is referring to games like Knights in the Nightmare and stuff getting brought to the PSP.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I just bought Demon Soul's for PS3 for only 14 bucks on amazon.

Does anyone know if Lord of Arcana is a decent game? I already got God Eater burst on pre-order but I wouldn't say LOA is a clone of that game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2011)

Just bought Atelier Rorona


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2011)

Gino said:


> Just bought Atelier Rorona



Bought? Yeah right.



I have proof to the contrary right here.


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2011)

lol Amazon Is my friend....

Let's just hope It's worth 44 bucks or I'm giving it to my sister.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

How is Atelier Rorona, anyway? I saw it at Gamestop over the weekend in this huge, magazine-sized box on the shelf.


I was tempted, but decided to go with a tried-and-true game in Batman.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How is Atelier Rorona, anyway? I saw it at Gamestop over the weekend in this huge, magazine-sized box on the shelf.
> 
> 
> I was tempted, but decided to go with a tried-and-true game in Batman.



It's actually pretty good. It has something like fourteen different endings and, while the combat is hardly groundbreaking and the exploration is certainly lacking, the actual item synthesis itself and the quests surrounding it are both really robust. The script and soundtrack are both really great, too, which isn't a surprise.

It's not exactly Recettear, I admit, but it's still a pretty good game. For what it actually is, centred around alchemy, it's a great game. Just don't go in expecting an RPG with huge dungeons or epic battles.


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2011)

Only reason I bought it because it reminds me of this game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's actually pretty good. It has something like fourteen different endings and, while the combat is hardly groundbreaking and the exploration is certainly lacking, the actual item synthesis itself and the quests surrounding it are both really robust. The script and soundtrack are both really great, too, which isn't a surprise.
> 
> It's not exactly Recettear, I admit, but it's still a pretty good game. For what it actually is, centred around alchemy, it's a great game. Just don't go in expecting an RPG with huge dungeons or epic battles.


 Sounds decent enough. I suppose I'll pick it up once I am done with the 3 games I'm playing simultaneously now. 


Gino said:


> Only reason I bought it because it reminds me of this game...


 I assumed it was kind of like that. I like the alchemy in those games (that ad the Iris series), but it can get old after a while.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Gino said:


> Only reason I bought it because it reminds me of this game...


Actually, Mana Khemia is a spiritual successor to Gust's Atelier Iris series. Thats probably why it reminds you of it.

I bought Atelier Rorona from Gamestop...and I was embarrassed as fuck when I left out the store and tried to hit on this girl. I was like, "Hey, you want to go out to Red Lobster with me?" and she was like pointing and laughing and shit when she saw that big ass case for Atelier Rorona. I lied and said, "Nah, nah baby this ain't mines. I bought it for my niece for Christmas!" However, my niece rats me out (I brought her with me that day) and she gonna say, "Uncle Spike I thought you wanted to play it because its one of those JPGRs?"

Way to ruin my game....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

That is one giant case, man. You should've had a backpack with you just in case you needed to mack on some fly honies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2011)

i think the pick up line is worse than having a copy of atelier rorona

knights in the nightmare
riveria
yggdrasill union
are the the ones that come quickly to mind but there are others


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Perhaps just asking her to go Red Lobster isn't the best choice. But it's bold and confident, chicks like that (so I've heard).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, Mana Khemia is a spiritual successor to Gust's Atelier Iris series. Thats probably why it reminds you of it.
> 
> I bought Atelier Rorona from Gamestop...and I was embarrassed as fuck when I left out the store and tried to hit on this girl. I was like, "Hey, you want to go out to Red Lobster with me?" and she was like pointing and laughing and shit when she saw that big ass case for Atelier Rorona. I lied and said, "Nah, nah baby this ain't mines. I bought it for my niece for Christmas!" However, my niece rats me out (I brought her with me that day) and she gonna say, "Uncle Spike I thought you wanted to play it because its one of those JPGRs?"
> 
> Way to ruin my game....



This is why you order JRPG on amazon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2011)

someone said on a post that apparently Grace F has been confirmed for a US release, though i havent found anything on it elsewhere


if thats true it rudunkulous, apparently grace F has 3/4 sequel added to itself, ie they made additional gameplay that happens a few months later, and its supposed to be 3/4 the lenght of original; not to mention Code Geass costumes - do you see PS3 good, wii bad, i doubt the will could handle that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i think the pick up line is worse than having a copy of atelier rorona


Hey, Red Lobsters is fucking expensive man. I was letting her know that I'd treat her good...for one night...


CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps just asking her to go Red Lobster isn't the best choice. But it's bold and confident, chicks like that (so I've heard).


I tend to be silent and whatnot to people I don't know so I'm not up front like that too often without much effort on my part.

I felt particularly bold with my little niece with me though that day. So yes, I was kind of showing off for my niece a bit...



crazymtf said:


> This is why you order JRPG on amazon


Word...



Kira U. Masaki said:


> someone said on a post that apparently Grace F has been confirmed for a *US release*, though i havent found anything on it elsewhere






Thank the gaming gods!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2011)

the first link is a website that went up, the second is someone's edit of it

so its not an official announcement but sounds like a teaser


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the first link is a website that went up, the second is someone's edit of it
> 
> so its not an official announcement but sounds like a teaser


Sweeet...

Maybe they'll hopefully bring over Vesperia for PS3...cause I don't mind importing, but I can't read a lick of Nippon!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 26, 2011)

holy smokes Venus and Brave, I had heard about this game, but all those Tales characters, this game must come here, the only downside its on the psp, but the story alone makes me alot more interested to play this, then another dragon warrior game

holy crap, not only tales characters but it even has link in it.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Venus and Braves! All my favorite Tales characters! Game looks good. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> holy smokes Venus and Brave, I had heard about this game, but all those Tales characters, this game must come here, the only downside its on the psp, but the story alone makes me alot more interested to play this, then another dragon warrior game
> 
> holy crap, not only tales characters but it even has link in it.


Tragically the one thing I got out of that link was Saga 3 remake on DS. I'm wantin' that.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the first link is a website that went up, the second is someone's edit of it
> 
> so its not an official announcement but sounds like a teaser





The Namco Bandai Facebook page just cofirmed it was indeed Tales of Graces too.

God fucking, damn you Namco with your wishy-washy "Tales of" releases. I _would_ get my import copy of Graces in the exact same day as this whole confirmation riddle came out about the U.S release.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i went to the bandai website and in the forums found out it was true Grace is coming, 

venus and brave though i doubt


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

SaGa 3. 

I almost thought it was Romancing Saga 3 and wet my pants, but then it wasn't. Still, wanna get that.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SaGa 3.
> 
> I almost thought it was Romancing Saga 3 and wet my pants, but then it wasn't. Still, wanna get that.



I'm waiting on the translation patch... I'm a filthy pirate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

I love those games. Every time I see that little lightbulb icon on someone's head (happens a lot in Golden Sun) I think they learned a new ability.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 26, 2011)

was in gamestop , they had like 10 sealed copies of golden sun 3


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah Tales of Graces F is coming to the US and Tales of Vesperia PS3 is getting a fan translation within the year.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you serious about tales? Where? For Wii or PS3 is it coming to US? I wants to play...Source!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan translation? How I'm supposed to play that shit?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2011)

@crazy i believe since it is Grace F, its ps3 that is coming out, source is bandai's facebook feed and forums


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 27, 2011)

Got offered a PSP 1000 for $45 bucks. I'm thinking about getting it, once the paycheck rolls around tomorrow. Right now only the two Star Oceans are on my list. Any suggestions on some good Action-jRPGs? Anything that plays identical to SO and the Tales of series.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Are fan translations ever of good quality? I've never played using one.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 28, 2011)

The general gist of it is explained 

Raging_Time seems to be a part of the Translation Team. He mentioned that the Firmware updates could potentially erase the patch, hell they're not even 100% sure if it'll work on the current firmware. We'll probably have to keep patching the game after every update; still worth importing it now though, imo.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

Vesperia was a great game, I hope they do bring it over for the PS3 for those who have yet to play it (or that the trans works).


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

But if the patch consist of the root key, then no patch should be able to circumvent it, in theory of course.

But I cannot, for the life of me, understand how Sony will bypass this. I hope they don't...I need that patch mayn!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2011)

why dont you just play vesperia on the xbox or is there such a major difference


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah wondering that too, pretty cool game. Enjoyed it on my 360.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

You don't have a flash drive? They cost like $10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't be hatin' on my cheapness.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

Whatever...jew.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not a Jew, but girls say I'm Jewish in the pants.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

What's that even suppose to mean?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know, I'm not a woman.

Speaking of Jews and genitals, however, was there ever any new news on that game that is being made by the Demon's Souls people? I forgot all about that game.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, I'm not a woman.
> 
> Speaking of Jews and genitals, however, was there ever any new news on that game that is being made by the Demon's Souls people? I forgot all about that game.



Project Dark.

Nope.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

All we know is its a game that fans of Demon Soul will like, according to the devs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing new, eh? I figure it'll be Demon's Souls 2 just named different, and hopefully they'll make it even better than the first one. 

At least for now I can play Batman.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> why dont you just play vesperia on the xbox or is there such a major difference



Actually, yes there is some major differences. 




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The PlayStation 3 version of the game features full voice acting which is almost double the size of the script in the original 360 version. The game also features various new characters such as Flynn as a fully customizable, permanent playable character as well as Patty Fleur, a young girl with blond hair, who is an entirely new playable character. The game also features several unplayable characters from Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike which the game ties-in with.[8] In addition, Repede, Flynn and Patty are selectable as on-screen avatars with new mini-games such as a racing mini-game for Repede, new subplots, skits and main game quests as well as side quests. The game also has new songs added to the game's soundtrack together with remodeled towns and new towns and dungeons. The game also includes new bosses such as the Sword Dancer from previous Tales games, Don Whitehorse and Clint/Tison/Nan, players are also able to replay boss fights at Nam Cobanda Isle which is a play on words with the companies name (NAMCOBANDAI.)
> In addition there are also new gameplay elements such as higher Overlimit Levels up to 8, more Mystic Artes including a dual Mystic Arte with Yuri and Flynn, new Artes, skills and equipments for characters. A new key item has also been added called the "Artes Ball" which allows an additional 8 Artes Shorcuts to be assigned to the previous 8 slots combined with the L1 button, which allows for a maximum of 16 Artes. The game also features a wide variety of new character costumes which include cameo costumes based on characters from previous Tales games, as well as costumes based on characters from other series, such as Xenosaga and Sgt. Frog. Also included is a scene-skip feature, a Team Arena in the Coliseum which also has new battles and modes together with Pre-Order Bonuses which are Tales of the Abyss character costumes. The game also features connectivity with the Tales spin-off, Tales of VS. for the PlayStation Portable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

I think if you're a true fan you should play both. At the same time.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if you're a true fan you should play both. At the same time.


I'm not a fan at all whatsoever. I just want to play more JRPGs. Even if I was a fan though, buying a new system for one game is quite outrageous to be honest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not a fan at all whatsoever. I just want to play more JRPGs. Even if I was a fan though, buying a new system for one game is quite outrageous to be honest.


 Only a hardcore, true fan would buy an XBOX or PS3 just to play it. 


I'd probably play the fan translated one and then call it a day myself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only a hardcore, true fan would buy an XBOX or PS3 just to play it.


I got PS3 because...I dunno, it seemed like a logical choice at the time. I was primarily a PS2 user previously, and I hated the old XBOX...so I had no reason to really pursue a 360. Coupled with its previous high failure rate and...yeah 360 doesn't exist to me.

I may get a Wii down the road though.




CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd probably play the fan translated one and then call it a day myself.


Word...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

It is conceivable that I get a Wii one day. But only if they release about 5 more PRGs and none of them use the motion control. I hate that thing. Classic controller, please.

And I wouldn't get it just for, OMG, n64 or Gamecube games. I already played those.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is conceivable that I get a Wii one day. But only if they release about 5 more PRGs and none of them use the motion control. I hate that thing. Classic controller, please.
> 
> And I wouldn't get it just for, OMG, n64 or Gamecube games. I already played those.



I want a Wii for No More Heroes 2, Red Steel 2, Metroid Prime Trilogy, Metroid Other M, SSBBrawl, und Twilight Princess.

EDIT: and for Onechanbara too...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2011)

you do realize the ps3 is getting the supped up version of no more heroes, lost paradise or something, a us release was confirmed a while back, there is no reason to play the wii one anymore

but strictly speaking, i think the ps3 is better, i have all three, just that the xbox had an early glut of rpgs with infinite undiscovery, remenants, sonata, odyssey; but i actually think more rpgs are being schduled for the ps3 now, hyperdimeson, ar tonelico, etc; the only thing i really like more in the xbox is the points system, its so much more practical to trophies, i mean with most ps3 games, something really hard is arbitrarily given a bronze trophy and so is something easy, while on the point system they can assign different points to distinguish

in regards to vesperia, i collect and play games, and might be considered hardcore with my collection, but fact of the matter is anything other than doa nude version that requires even minute amount of effort is not worth my time; so im content with the xbox version for now, i mean i will probably buy the ps3 vesperia down the road, but i am in no rush


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you do realize the ps3 is getting the supped up version of no more heroes, lost paradise or something, a us release was confirmed a while back, there is no reason to play the wii one anymore


Oh, I know all about that. But thats only the first No More Heroes that getting ported I believe. I would still like to play the second one.



> but strictly speaking, i think the ps3 is better, i have all three, just that the xbox had an early glut of rpgs with infinite undiscovery, remenants, sonata, odyssey; but i actually think more rpgs are being schduled for the ps3 now, hyperdimeson, ar tonelico, etc; the only thing i really like more in the xbox is the points system, its so much more practical to trophies, i mean with most ps3 games, something really hard is arbitrarily given a bronze trophy and so is something easy, while on the point system they can assign different points to distinguish






> in regards to vesperia, i collect and play games, and *might be considered hardcore with my collection*, but fact of the matter is anything other than doa nude version that requires even minute amount of effort is not worth my time; so im content with the xbox version for now, i mean i will probably buy the ps3 vesperia down the road, but i am in no rush


You are not alone in that. I buy so many games, half of them I don't even complete, just to have them. I've only started this trend this gen of gaming though (mostly because I have a job this gen). Later today I'll show a picture of all my PS3 games alone.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2011)

oh paradise is a remake of one, i thought it was 2, my bad

id still like to play the DOA uncensored version one of these days


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> oh paradise is a remake of one, i thought it was 2, my bad
> 
> id still like to play the DOA uncensored version one of these days



Dead or Alive Uncensored? Whaaa?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah. I've had the Xbox trend for a while, I like my xbox  I'd only get a ps3 for the new tales games that may come overseas. Only reason I'd get one. Of course I'd invest into more games for it but honestly...I don't play FPS like 99% of the male gamedom, so yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

But XBOX is 99% FPS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2011)

^thats exactly what i was going to say

@esura, basically their is a modded verison of the first dead or alive beach volleyball that has all the characters nude


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But XBOX is 99% FPS.



How dare you come in here and misinform other members. It's 98%


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry, math isn't my strong suit. I thought it was at least 152% but I was low-balling to try and be safe.

Man, Golden Sun just keeps getting easier and easier, doesn't it?


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But XBOX is 99% FPS.



 I look at it as 95% FPS, 5% the rest of the gaming Genre. 

All I've been playing is tales of vesperia and Blazblue for the past couple weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I almost got Blazblue but it was too expensive and I knew I'd never play it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost got Blazblue but it was too expensive and I knew I'd never play it.



What? Blazblue is cheap as hell now dude....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Not where I was looking. Granted I think that was a new game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

360 Version is a bit higher for some odd reason. Gamestop has them cheaper though...brand new. People also sell them stupid cheap on Ebay as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I was looking at the 360 version, actually. My nephew has 2 controllers for his XBOX. I only have one for my PS3. And I don't wanna play by myself.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was looking at the 360 version, actually. My nephew has 2 controllers for his XBOX. I only have one for my PS3. And I don't wanna play by myself.



Play online...with me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

But you'd kick my ass all the time.  I want to take advantage of my nephews first for some practice.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But you'd kick my ass all the time.  I want to take advantage of my nephews first for some practice.


Maybe, maybe not. I'm actually below average in Blazblue.

Super Street Fighter IV is my forte...and thats saying alot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Let me put it this way: my 7 year old nephew beat me a couple times in Street Fighter. He was using some cheap tactic. I'm not very good at fighting games.

Except for Killer Instinct. I was badass on that game (not so much anymore as I've forgotten all of the moves).


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let me put it this way: my 7 year old nephew beat me a couple times in Street Fighter. *He was using some cheap tactic.* I'm not very good at fighting games.


There is no cheap tactic in fighters. You fight to win and you use whatever you can that doesn't involve using outside cheating tools to win.




> Except for Killer Instinct. I was badass on that game (not so much anymore as I've forgotten all of the moves).


I'd Ultra u with Cinder...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Not before I Ultra you with Spinal. 


And use his finisher.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not before I Ultra you with Spinal.
> 
> 
> And use his finisher.



...whatever. 

I still got you on Street Fighter tho...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Perhaps, but I got pretty good with Ryu and Ken. 

Back in the day I was really good with Rolento, but now I suck with him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 1, 2011)

blazblue needs an anime, the creator actually wants one; i mean its a nice fighting game, but blazblue has the potential for such a good story, same with guilty gear that it is wasted as a fighter - id like to see a guilty gear/blazblue/darkstalkers/DOA crossover rpg that would be cool


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> blazblue needs an anime, the creator actually wants one; i mean its a nice fighting game, but blazblue has the potential for such a good story, same with guilty gear that it is wasted as a fighter - id like to see a guilty gear/blazblue/darkstalkers/DOA crossover rpg that would be cool


Actually I'm down with that.

ASW needs to hit up Gonzo asap for the anime.

Who do you think needs to make this cross over RPG.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the creator actually started a petition, never heard if anything came about due to it though.

Akyss already makes rpgs, but if capcom got either the creator of megaman legends to do it, or the Bof team that would be cool as well. Honestly though, i would have most faith in a combination of Blazblue creator with Mystwalker, the only rpg company these days that I think puts out consistently strong stories. Had it been ten years ago I probably would have said Square Enix but alas I think the days of FF7,8, Mario RPG, Parasite Eve, Chrono Games, etc. is behind them. 

Although on second thought Namco Bandai probably would be the best, I could really see this in a Tales game style.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think the creator actually started a petition, never heard if anything came about due to it though.
> 
> Akyss already makes rpgs, but if capcom got either the creator of megaman legends to do it, or the Bof team that would be cool as well. Honestly though, i would have most faith in a combination of Blazblue creator with Mystwalker, the only rpg company these days that I think puts out consistently strong stories. Had it been ten years ago I probably would have said Square Enix but alas I think the days of FF7,8, Mario RPG, Parasite Eve, Chrono Games, etc. is behind them.
> 
> Although on second thought Namco Bandai probably would be the best, I could really see this in a Tales game style.


Gust or Idea Factory would be cool.

This type of RPG wouldn't even suit Squaresoft imo. I'm expecting Cross Edge/Trinity Universe levels of campy shit from this cross over.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 2, 2011)

actually thinking about it some more 

just take this concept and tales and suikoden characters, and let konami/namcobandai do a collaboration, with BoF characters for kicks; both series are more than equipped to do games with vast amount of characters so i think they could make it work where others have failed; or of course NIS could do it ala disgaea, but im torn whether i want to see cartoony like disgaea or serious like lost odyssey


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually thinking about it some more
> 
> just take this concept and tales and suikoden characters, and let konami/namcobandai do a collaboration, with BoF characters for kicks; both series are more than equipped to do games with vast amount of characters so i think they could make it work where others have failed; or of course NIS could do it ala disgaea, but im torn whether i want to see cartoony like disgaea or serious like lost odyssey


I can't see this game being serious like Lost Odyssey though. They could strike a balance between slap stick cartoony and serious though.

v-13, Justice, and KOS-MOS is my party though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Just started Persona 3/ FES. So far so good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

You just had to mention Breath of Fire. :taichou

Now I want a new BoF game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 2, 2011)

yea thats not happening, capcom said as much, and im not to high on their DMC reboot either

i dont get their complaints either, DMC 1-3 all had greatests hits, not counting the boxset rerelease, DMC 4 was pretty well recieved as well not to mention the anime came out; i mean were they comparing the figures to RE or something, because the series had to have done fairly well if not RE level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Capcom can eat my shit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 2, 2011)

official offical announcement on Tales of Grace F, and its coming to the PS3


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Tales of grace F? sounds interesting..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

The 'F'...whats it for?


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea thats not happening, capcom said as much, and im not to high on their DMC reboot either
> 
> i dont get their complaints either, DMC 1-3 all had greatests hits, not counting the boxset rerelease, DMC 4 was pretty well recieved as well not to mention the anime came out; i mean were they comparing the figures to RE or something, because the series had to have done fairly well if not RE level



There was no complaints. Capcom feels they need to "westernize" some of their franchises. Also, even though DMC4 is the best selling DMC to date as well as a success on their part, they want the numbers to be even higher than that, like GoW levels. There was an interview on this, I'll try to find it for you.


Its bullshit imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 2, 2011)

I think in the original title its Efu, so F, i dont think it really means anything, it like mega man x, or alter code F, it just looks cool, but as to content, it has a boatload that wasnt in the original wii version; 

yea honestly i always liked dante, and actually like him a lot more than kratos, thats why i asked if they were looking for RE numbers, because i think the series was popular and made money, but they were expecting too much


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Japan just likes abstract english letters.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Capcom could make Devil May Cry god of war level but redoing design wont do shit for that. It's just meshing into the background now as a punkish emo Eastern brawler.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

DMC needs more machine guns and brutish main characters


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 3, 2011)

no we dont need, im sorry but i dont see the appeal of muscle bound characters - gears, resident evil 5, gow 

honestly i prefer characters like in rpgs, or Leon from RE 4 (and of course Ada), or Dante from DMC
- i think a main character should be cool, leave the brute to a side character


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

Kaim, perfect example of a good manly main character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually I do prefer big, strong warrior-types as my characters. My favorites have always been the brutes. It's the same reason I like Juggernaut. They're just better than everyone else. More badass.

Now an important factor is the actual character, not just how big he is. For instance, I don't really care for Hulk despite him being outrageously muscular.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no we dont need, im sorry but i dont see the appeal of muscle bound characters - gears, resident evil 5, gow
> 
> honestly i prefer characters like in rpgs, or Leon from RE 4 (and of course Ada), or Dante from DMC
> - i think a main character should be cool, leave the brute to a side character



Dante is not cool...he is lame. Cool is the Prince from Prince of Persia or Jak or even Leon somewhat. Dante is a loser who tries to hard. 

Badass however is also workable. Issac, Snake, Sam *From SC* are badass mofos that you don't F with 

Kaim is a perfect main character for JRPG. He's an adult, he's caring but ready to fight. He's not over the top brute but he isn't some cool dude. He just comes off as a pretty great guy ready to fight for his family!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit: ^ Exactly, Kaims manly because he's a man, down to earth, human if you would.





Hulk is big and retarded, Juggernaut is smart.



See, Juggernaut reads.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2011)

Hulk fuck juggs up fo sho


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

Juggs can't die if he doesn't take off his safety helmet though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2011)

Wrong! HULK EAT JUGGS HELMET!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

Hulks too stupid, he wouldn't know to that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Juggernaut also does poetry. 

Anyway, Juggernaut would beat Hulk into a coma.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Every character archetype has it's flaws. I personal like my characters to be underdogs. I don't like bro characters(army of two), I don't like brutes(retarded GET SOME guys like gears), and I can only tolerate so much smart ass characters(Dante). I prefer my characters to be interesting above all else. 

For example, and I know these aren't all video game characters, but Tyler Durden from Fight Club? Isaac Clarke from Dead Space? Verbal from Usual Suspects... those are fairly emotionally/psychologically confusing/confused characters. But there are simple ones too that are just fun that don't fall into an archetype. Just so long as they're interesting.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Dante is not cool...he is lame.


Post instantly became a joke after this line. Can't take you seriously.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the whole point of Dante is to be so ridiculously lame that he does in fact pass through the space-time continuum and defy logic by becoming badass. 

He's go horrible puns and ridiculous fashion and crazy one liners and an inconsistent personality but I think he was created for the sole purpose of defying all logic and being badassly stylish anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Perhaps my love for big, muscular guys is overcompensation or some repressed homosexuality. 






Nah.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps my love for big, muscular guys is overcompensation or some repressed homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... 

**


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps my love for big, muscular guys is overcompensation or some repressed homosexuality.


Wow, you just came out in the Gaming Department.

Its ok...its ok...we wont judge you at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

I plainly dismissed it as folly at the end of that post, you half-quoter!


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I plainly dismissed it as folly at the end of that post, you half-quoter!



Its too late, you came out. Thats ok though, we still cool.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Dante is not cool...he is lame. Cool is the Prince from Prince of Persia or Jak or even Leon somewhat. Dante is a loser who tries to hard.
> 
> Badass however is also workable. Issac, Snake, Sam *From SC* are badass mofos that you don't F with
> 
> Kaim is a perfect main character for JRPG. He's an adult, he's caring but ready to fight. He's not over the top brute but he isn't some cool dude. He just comes off as a pretty great guy ready to fight for his family!


Its a shame more rpgs dont have more main characters like Kaim. Instead we get idiot  teenage heroes that are just there to save the world.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> Its a shame more rpgs dont have more main characters like Kaim. Instead we get idiot  teenage heroes that are just there to save the world.



I would like to have more heroes like Cecil Harvey or Nier. The tragic heroes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a shame NIER 2 probably will never be made. That's the single greatest tragedy of our lifetimes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

> Yosuke Saito
> Executive Producer at Square Enix. Worked on NieR Gestalt/Replicant and Cross Treasure (DS)
> 
> Question 1: World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Wait, I better not get my hopes up. 

Okay, new greatest tragedy of our lifetimes: The Good Guys getting cancelled.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, I better not get my hopes up.


If we go by the final ending of Nier...well they have to make a new main character for a sequel. 



> Okay, new greatest tragedy of our lifetimes: The Good Guys getting cancelled.


Have zero clue what that is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

That's cool, I just want more of that universe/gameplay. Cameo appearances will resolve everything else.

Greatest tragedy of your lifetime: not knowing what that is.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2011)

My only complaint with Neir is backtracking, I hate being made to revisit locations for any purpose.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2011)

Dante, lame, on what grounds. He rocks a very snazzy red outfit , is half demon, smacks around demon gods, sports white hair (natural white hair is epic), is not overtly serious, his game has basically been emulated to no end since then. 

Kaim is an awesome character, but he is mainly awesome because he is immortal and his wife is pretty alright. 

Look Dead space is a great game and all but Issac and the guy from Half Life, are dorks in bad situations who through a lot of luck make it out of sticky wickets. Issac if anything is not important, Issac is like John 113 or whatever Master Chiefs name is , or like burnt anakin under the suit, they really don't matter; its the suit, that essence that is the character not the person in it. 

Eh whatever, I like Dante, and apparently so do quite a few other people, otherwise the series would not have mad it to 4 games and an anime. Oh by the way lets also not forget Dante was in Shin Megami Nocturne.


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes this Dante is not cool.... he is lame


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> My only complaint with Neir is backtracking, I hate being made to revisit locations for any purpose.


 Indeed, there were only like 5 areas in the game and 75% of the time you were revisiting them. I didn't like that too much myself, but maybe if they do a sequel they will have a bigger, more expanded world.

Especially that junkyard. You spent 50% of the game in that damn junkyard.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> Yes this Dante is not cool.... he is lame



Every time I see that Pic I fucking RAGE 

Fuck ninja theory!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Who is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the picture?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh i agree the Dante design is terrible.

Just picked up 999 w. the watch, apparently it had a limited run and the watch is even harder to come by.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Feb 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the picture?



Tameem Antoniades co-founder and developer at Ninja Theory.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone else played Sigma Star Saga?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

No, I haven't played that one.

I am getting kind of tired of Golden Sun though. I'm not sure I am going to be able to finish it, though I probably should. It's just so repetitive now and uninspiring and easy. Psyenergy move this, hop hop hop, freeze that, hop hop hop, growth! 5 hours of pure dialogue I don't care about. Psyenergy move! HOP HOP HOP. MOVE MOVE MOVE. 

Sandwiched in between the idiotically pedestrian "puzzles" you have the easiest fights of all time. Will I get the Roc feather? I don't give a rat's ass. Just shut up and let me get another djinn already.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2011)

i burned out on gran turismo 5, though during winter break i played it for about 6 plus hours a day for two weeks in a row

im somewhere between halfway and 2/3rds done on adventures to go, its a really fun game, but its probably one of the sparser storywise rpgs that i have seen; which is a shame because i like most of the characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't been able to play Golden Sun again. I almost did last night but decided to read a book instead.

I read a book instead of playing RPGs. Maybe I'm slipping.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2011)

I read books instead of play video games a lot. You're not slipping, you're just better than most. (like me )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

So we're totally l33t?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 9, 2011)

i totally missed this, finally Final Fantasy IV after years is coming out in retail form, and on the psp; although this is like the tenth rerelease of the game, i did want after years in a physical format and not the wii release 

but as pointed out by many in the comments, how do you have a list of rpg series and not have Suikoden, not to mention wild arms, shadow hearts, grandia, and kingdom hearts

i mean these series are bigger than several on the list, sakura wars, last time i checked that had one us release, and one the series on the list didnt even have a us release

oh and i forgot that fire emblem didnt make it either, not to mention BoF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

You missed that?  We were all getting our FFIV boners on over it for a while. I will get it, maybe, if/when I get my PSP. And only after I beat Tactics Ogre.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2011)

Tactics Ogre got a 9 on gamespot and 8.5 on IGN.

So I'm glad it got a good review and I can pick this up along with Marvel vs Capcom 3 on the 15th.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Eww, Tactics Ogre...ugh.

That game pissed me off so much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2011)

eh im only interested in the tarot cards, need to see if i can get those anywhere, ill pick up the game later


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dante, lame, on what grounds. He rocks a very snazzy red outfit , is half demon, smacks around demon gods, sports white hair (natural white hair is epic), is not overtly serious, his game has basically been emulated to no end since then.
> 
> Kaim is an awesome character, but he is mainly awesome because he is immortal and his wife is pretty alright.
> 
> ...


Issac is badass...play Dead Space 2, where he gained a personality 

As for Tactics for PSP, never played the original. Does it suck or is it hard? Cause the "It has a amazing story" for a JRPG got me interested.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Issac is badass...play Dead Space 2, where he gained a personality
> 
> As for Tactics for PSP, never played the original. Does it suck or is it hard? Cause the "It has a amazing story" for a JRPG got me interested.



I found Tactics Ogre's story to be trite and quite underwhelming to be honest.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2011)

When's the next Shin Megami game coming out?


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> When's the next Shin Megami game coming out?



Nothing has been announced yet so far. 3DS is getting Devil Survivor Overclocked, a remix of the DS version and there is a Persona 2 remake for PSP, but thats 'bout it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2011)

Catherine is the next big game from atlus, maybe after that , although its not like its been that long since persona 4/strange journey have come out


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Catherine is the next big game from atlus, maybe after that , although its not like its been that long since persona 4/strange journey have come out



True.

I guess people really want that Persona 5 for the PS3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2011)

it will come though i imagine it will probably be multi console because , i think catherine is going to be multi console as well


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I found Tactics Ogre's story to be trite and quite underwhelming to be honest.



Really? That sucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I found Tactics Ogre's story to be trite and quite underwhelming to be honest.


 You trollin'? Or maybe you thought it was "copying" Final Fantasy Tactics? 


crazymtf said:


> Really? That sucks


 Don't listen to him. It's the greatest SRPG of all time. Story is great, music is better, gameplay is standard SRPG fare. 

It has multiple endings, various paths you can take (three major ones along with various other choices and optional quests/characters), lots of secrets, etc... The PSP version is a bit more streamlined, too, supposedly, with a system that lets you rewind time to get those other endings instead of replaying the entire thing again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2011)

im trying to get the psp version today so i can get the tarot cards, they are selling for half the game price on ebay, might as well get the game ; my mass effect CE came today, now i need to find the slip cover

what exactly consititutes a strategy rpg versus a non strategy rpg, i mean the whole concept of rpgs is story and strategy whether its turn based which incidentally most strategy rpgs are anyway, or even real time
- i am assuming by strategy you mean you can move a number of blocks , in which case my vote goes to disgaea 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Man, I never did pre-order that game.  I was about to do it and then had second thoughts.

I want them Tarot cards.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2011)

hehe, my pops found a gamestop that still had them, srsly though the auctions i was watching 20.50 five days to go, and 6 dollar shipping, i doubt tactics ogre will drop as low as 15 dollars at any point

what are the thoughts on new vegas


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll steal them from you, no biggie.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You trollin'? Or maybe you thought it was "copying" Final Fantasy Tactics?


You do know that Ogre was before Tactics right?



> Don't listen to him. It's the greatest SRPG of all time. Story is great, music is better, gameplay is standard SRPG fare.


Music is great though.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought Tactics Ogre on Amazon for the tarot cards too instead of the PSN which would be a whole lot more simple and clean.

Too bad I just found out there is no release date shipping for it. I MAD!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know that Ogre was before Tactics right?
> 
> 
> Music is great though.


 Why do you think I worded it the way I did and put quotations around "copying"?

Obviously you have no finite grasp on my subtly sarcastic ways. I was implying you didn't. Because you're obviously brain damaged.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do you think I worded it the way I did and put quotations around "copying"?
> 
> Obviously you have no finite grasp on my subtly sarcastic ways. I was implying you didn't. Because you're obviously brain damaged.



So I'm brain damaged for not hyping a game beyond belief like you? You foolin'.

I never said Ogre was a bad game, just an average one with a shit storyline. Then again, I never played it when it first came out. I played it a few years after I played FFT, and I only played Ogre because peeps said, "DOOD! DOOD! You got ta get tat Ogre man! The same people who made Tactics made dat Ogre few yers go befo Tactics!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

TO has a good story no matter what you say.  The majority rules and it is against you. 

It also has great lore, especially if you've played the Ogre Battle game before it. Lot of nice tie-ins. With the various paths you can take it enhances the story even more, being able to see it from all sorts of different angles. It's morally ambiguous. It forces you to choose things that will affect the game dramatically. Not many games do that nor do they do that as well as TO does.

You just hatin'.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The majority rules and it is against you.


I'm so going to remember this quote. 



> You just hatin'.


And this one too.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Is resonance of fate worth picking up??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so going to remember this quote.
> 
> 
> And this one too.


I'm usually doin't he hatin' on popular games. I'm used to it. Do your worst. 



Gino said:


> Is resonance of fate worth picking up??


 I'd say yes, if you are only interested in 3 things:

Decent gameplay (repititive, but kinda fun)
Great music (and only if you like piano)
Nice art style

The story starts out kind of interesting but falls apart and has the worst ending of all time. Fun play though, especially at a bargain price.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ Thanks man might give it a try....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait, I was thinking of a different game. Ignore everything I just said. 

RoF, I've heard, has good gameplay and story, but is lacking in a few critical areas. I've never played it.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Already bought off Amazon Oh well let's do this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Well Dr. Boskov always recommends that game, but I don't know. If you end up hating it don't say I didn't warn you: cancel shipment and seek second opinion ASAP.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

I won't blame you bro no biggie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

If it is good let me know. I'm still undecided, but I could be in the market soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> Is resonance of fate worth picking up??



Personally, I hated the game and couldn't get pass the first couple of chapters.

There is basically no story and you are just thrown into the world with no real explanation. To understand the battle system, you will have to go to the training arena to learn the battle mechanics. The characters seemed bland to me and I wasn't really interested to find out what happened next.

The customization of your weapons and characters was interesting and the way you traversed the world was different. I just wish the story was actually relevant in the beginning instead of picking up towards the later half.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Well as long as It's not worse than FFXIII I think I can deal with it. Thanks for the thoughts on the game guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> Well as long as It's not worse than FFXIII I think I can deal with it. Thanks for the thoughts on the game guys.



To me it was worse than FFXIII. 

But I actually thought FFXIII was a decent game, so I don't know if that means much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure if your opinion is valid.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> To me it was worse than FFXIII.
> 
> But I actually thought FFXIII was a decent game, so I don't know if that means much.


Actually I agree with you 100%, especially after just recently playing RoF and finally finishing FFXIII.

Never understood the love for RoF.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

RoF just gets hyped because of its gameplay (which I thought boring and tedious personally) and its customization capabilities. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Not sure if your opinion is valid.



Says the man that is too cheap to buy any games to have an opinion on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 15, 2011)

I cant see RoF being worse than FF13 unless, lighting and co make a cameo in RoF causing the game to ignite on fire and burn down your house

i just heard they took out super behmoths from New Vegas, boo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> RoF just gets hyped because of its gameplay (which I thought boring and tedious personally) and its customization capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that is too cheap to buy any games to have an opinion on.


 Hey, that's no fair!  I bought a few games... of course I waited 3 years just so the price would go down, but still. I try, man!


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, that's no fair!  I bought a few games... of course I waited 3 years just so the price would go down, but still. I try, man!



So THAT'S why you keep trying to get me to fly over to Amurica and give you my awesome games of awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I'm incredibly cheap. Busted. 


Buy me a PSP.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, I'm incredibly cheap. Busted.
> 
> 
> Buy me a PSP.



Why the hell would I, a superior British person of superiority, buy you a piece of outdated crap like the PSP? You're gettin' a 3DS whether you like it or not, bitch. Now get on MSN so I can turn you into a Nintytard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't get on MSN, I'm at work.

Also, I have a good discount program for the British market. You know how you guys always get the same dollar amount, despite your currency being worth more than ours? Well, I buy the stuff here and ship it to you. I only ask for a finder's fee, which will still workout in your favor.


----------



## urca (Feb 15, 2011)

im not sure if you guyz know this game or not,but ever heared of Legend of Dragoon?
its a PSX Game from square soft.
what's intresting in this RPG game is the RPG System,it follows the classic RPG System with an abillity to do combos when you attack


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Wasn't LoD made by Sony?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2011)

yea SCEI developed it and published it as well i believe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Also, I hated Legend of Dragoon and I'll tell you why: the battle system was terrrible. Timed button sequence.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon was good, and the timed button sequence was easy you nub


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't care if it was easy or extremely hard. The fact it exists pisses me off. It's an unecessary gimmick that detracts from the gameplay.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2011)

Mario rpg also had a quasi timing system, if you hit it right your character did a double attack, and if you could access God mode you could pull off the legendary 9999 attack with geno, which to this day i have done only once and still dont know the specifics


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't like that either. But it was fairly optional. In Paper Mario it was less optional which is why I lost interest.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2011)

Ill take time based attack over unlimited saga 3 spinning counters, or the delightful system in Lunar dragon song where you could not target your enemy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Those sound like terrible games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Well...they are. At least to me personally. Lunar Dragon Song was a fucking tragedy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

In 4 Heroes you couldn't target the enemy, but I got used to it rather quickly. It wasn't that bad. I am not sure if it's the same thing though, I've never played that game. Never even heard of it, actually.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In 4 Heroes you couldn't target the enemy, but I got used to it rather quickly. It wasn't that bad. I am not sure if it's the same thing though, I've never played that game. Never even heard of it, actually.



A RPG where you cant even target an enemy is worthless to me. Targeting enemies should be a mandatory fixture in every fucking RPG, WRPG or JRPG, no....matter of a fact, every genre.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2011)

agree with esura, i think unlimited saga and lunar are the only rpgs i can use the word strong dislike with, im apathetic to most others


----------



## Nakor (Feb 16, 2011)

I finally beat Star Ocean: The Last Hope. Thank GOD! I disliked most of the characters, the voice acting/mannerisms were horrible, and the story wasn't anything special. I got so sick of the characters nodding to each other when seeking approval from each other. They did it in like every conversation. I also got sick of Edge not understanding anything he is told and how Reimi said Edge's name like a fucking zillion times. Every time Edge said something, you'd hear Reimi say "Edge.."  Some of the boss fights took awhile but none of them were too difficult. I did hate how in the boss fights, their health meter wouldn't move, so you had no idea how much health they had. My main characters ended up at lvl 60ish.  I ended up getting Reimi's ending. 

Which game should I choose to play next before Dragon Age II comes out:
God of War(I have the PS3 collection with I and II)
Tales of the Abyss
Uncharted 2
Assassins Creed II


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2011)

Uncharted 2 (haven't played it, but I can respect a game when EVERYONE praises it)
Assassins Creed II (my favorite of the three, personally. plus the best costume)


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Role with Assassin's Creed II over Uncharted 2. Its longer and there is more stuff to do. Also I personally feel that ACII's story shits on Uncharted 2 story personally.

Even though its better than the first one (gameplay wise), I found Uncharted 2 to be average at best and overhyped to a dangerous degree. Just giving you the heads up.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions. Looks like I'll play Assassin's Creed II first. It'll be a good change of pace from the string of RPGs I've been playing(and will be when DAII comes out)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I finally beat Star Ocean: The Last Hope. Thank GOD! I disliked most of the characters, the voice acting/mannerisms were horrible, and the story wasn't anything special. I got so sick of the characters nodding to each other when seeking approval from each other. They did it in like every conversation. I also got sick of Edge not understanding anything he is told and how Reimi said Edge's name like a fucking zillion times. Every time Edge said something, you'd hear Reimi say "Edge.."  Some of the boss fights took awhile but none of them were too difficult. I did hate how in the boss fights, their health meter wouldn't move, so you had no idea how much health they had. My main characters ended up at lvl 60ish.  I ended up getting Reimi's ending.
> 
> Which game should I choose to play next before Dragon Age II comes out:
> God of War(I have the PS3 collection with I and II)
> ...



Uncharted 2 is the best of the lot. Assassin creed 2 is pretty amazing though feels to long a times. God of war is worth playing, all three. Tales of the Abyss was meh at best IMO. Only good tales I've played so far is Vasperia.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2011)

if uncharted is anything like the first game in the series, then its not very good. This is easily the most overhyped game in at least 10 years. The game is essentially male tomb raider clone, with some battle/game play elements from gears of war. The story on the first one is alright but not good enough to say its anything more than an average game. AC II is a vast improvement over 1, and one is a great game; if you want story then this is the game to play; not to mention the gameplay is a lot more fun than anything in uncharted. Brotherhood is arguably even better.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Assassin Creed 1 was not great...far from it. 

AC2 improves in everyway, making it a great game. AC2 story is better then Uncharted but Uncharted is a action movie type story. It's not meant to have all those Sci-fi elements or anything. It's straight up action movie. Which has better voice acting? Bout even. Which has better set pieces? Uncharted 2 by a mile. Which has a better overall story? AC2. Then again one takes the story very seriously and the other is more light hearted. Little hard to compare. 

Uncharted 2 is also a improvement from 1 in alot of ways. Better story, much better set pieces, aiming is better, pacing is near perfect, online is added and it's good, and the graphics are phenomenal.

In both series, they improved. The only difference is Uncharted was already great from 1 where's AC1 needed alot of work. It's why the improvements are so "Whoa!" in 2.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't take any of your opinions seriously if you think AC2 had a good story. It was the same damn thing in AC1. Kill a bunch of assassination targets in a tale of revenge. After the first 2 hours or so it becomes very predictable.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

AC2 story was pretty well made. Especially closer to the end. Sure it is sometimes borderline silly with the mix of genres but it works well enough. The characters for the most part are very compelling. AC1 wasn't revenge, you were just an assassin doing missions. 

AC2 was far more personal. You saw your family killed right infront of you and couldn't do a damn thing. Getting revenge was far better that time. Not to mention the parts outside the annimas were very interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> A RPG where you cant even target an enemy is worthless to me. Targeting enemies should be a mandatory fixture in every fucking RPG, WRPG or JRPG, no....matter of a fact, every genre.


 I disagree. Final Fantasy: 4 Heroes of Light did this and, while not a strong RPG by any stretch of the imagination, was fun for a while. I didn't mind not targeting enemies at all. Generally speaking, save some rare instances in some RPGs when it makes sense, I never target anything anyway. 

If you love targeting enemies so much go pay Final Fantasy I on the NES and have your characters simply miss if they attack a monster that was killed previously.

Now there were a couple of times when the AI made stupid decisions which made my battles laste a round or two longer than they should have, but I didn't really get bothered by it. Of everything that would make me hate a game (and the list is extensive), this isn't one of them. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> if uncharted is anything like the first game in the series, then its not very good. This is easily the most overhyped game in at least 10 years. The game is essentially male tomb raider clone, with some battle/game play elements from gears of war. The story on the first one is alright but not good enough to say its anything more than an average game. AC II is a vast improvement over 1, and one is a great game; if you want story then this is the game to play; not to mention the gameplay is a lot more fun than anything in uncharted. Brotherhood is arguably even better.


 I agree that Uncharted is overrated and overhyped. I got the second one being told for years that it was the "OMFGBESTGAMEEVER" (at least for the PS3) and was underwhelmed. It was flashy, decent, and fun for a while. The story was as cliche as they come, honestly. It was like a direct rip of an 80s action movie. You knew exactly what would happen next, even 2 or 3 acts ahead of time. 

Terribly unoriginal in every sense of the word (gameplay, story, characters).

I guess the treasure hunting thing was kind of okay, but it wasn't anything special either. The atmosphere maybe is what sold it for people, I honestly can't say.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2011)

AC is a great game, it establishes the story, introduces the basic game play of the series which is only tweaked in future games, has the best MC - Altair out of any of the games mentioned, etc. - AC only really drawback is some of its side quests are kinda of time consuming and arduous like flag collecting 


Uncharted = Bayonetta = Avatar = Wii ; they are very *barely* modified clones of things that came out before them, yet for some unknown reason they are seen as some grand innovative master pieces, overhyped to the point of making the word a hyperbole


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

At least Bayonetta had a lot of flashy moves and cleavage.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Uncharted = *Bayonetta* = Avatar = Wii ; they are very *barely* modified clones of things that came out before them, yet for some unknown reason they are seen as some grand innovative master pieces, overhyped to the point of making the word a hyperbole


Nope, I cannot agree with that one. Despite the PS3 version being somewhat of a mess, the gameplay was top notch. Sure it felt like DMC (that was the intent) but it was better than DMC3 gameplay-wise by a long shot (that was the intent also). From having more diverse set of weapons, much more variety of combos, and much more challenging enemies...I'm finding it very odd that Bayonetta was lumped with Uncharted instead of God of War III. Granted, the game is very much overhyped, but the gameplay is top notch. Uncharted 2 on the other hand, is pretty much Uncharted I in a different area with a better aiming reticle and a tacked on multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree. Final Fantasy: 4 Heroes of Light did this and, while not a strong RPG by any stretch of the imagination, was fun for a while. I didn't mind not targeting enemies at all. Generally speaking, save some rare instances in some RPGs when it makes sense, I never target anything anyway.
> 
> If you love targeting enemies so much go pay Final Fantasy I on the NES and have your characters simply miss if they attack a monster that was killed previously.
> 
> ...


Your talking in a RPG thread and using the word cliche and unoriginal...90% of RPGS fit that so much more Uncharted. And I fail to see how it was unoriginal in anyway. Tomb Raider copy? If tomb raider didn't have shit combat, shitty story, horrible physics, terrible set pieces, and bad platforming then yeah maybe I could see resemblance but nope. Gears of war copy? Why cause you shoot? Then every RPG in the world is a copy of the first RPG cause you click attack and wait for attacking. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> AC is a great game, it establishes the story, introduces the basic game play of the series which is only tweaked in future games, has the best MC - Altair out of any of the games mentioned, etc. - AC only really drawback is some of its side quests are kinda of time consuming and arduous like flag collecting
> 
> 
> Uncharted = Bayonetta = Avatar = Wii ; they are very *barely* modified clones of things that came out before them, yet for some unknown reason they are seen as some grand innovative master pieces, overhyped to the point of making the word a hyperbole



Altair...best MC character? What the fuck...do you mean Ezio? Cause Altair sucked. 

And Assassin creed combined two genres in one = sandbox/platforming. It wasn't exactly "Brand new", it threw on a twist. Same as Bayonetta and Uncharted...your hate is weird for amazing games


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2011)

By platforming/sandbox do you mean the building climbing? That's not much platforming, and Crackdown had building climbing too and that came before Assassins Creed.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

I consider scaling buildings and jumping from roof to roof platforming. Do you consider that something other then platforming?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2011)

Never said it wasn't platforming. It's just very minimal and unlike straight platforming games it doesn't give you a sense of constant danger with every step. The danger instead comes from enemies in Assassins Creed. You also side stepped my point that Assassins Creed didn't come up with it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Uncharted, tomb raider, and so on also are considered platforming but the risk of dying from it was minimal. It's the act that matters more so then the risk of it. Also you climb far more in AC then fight, least i did  

I didn't mean to skip over AC not being super original. I figured people got that one already. I mean Spider-man, Hulk, and so on on ps2 = climbing/running up buildings. AC2 just decided to make it slower and put "Assassinate" feature.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I consider scaling buildings and jumping from roof to roof platforming. Do you consider that something other then platforming?



I kind of lol'ed at this a bit.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Em I wrong? I mean shit if it's not platforming what is it. Stop making fun of me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Your talking in a RPG thread and using the word cliche and unoriginal...90% of RPGS fit that so much more Uncharted. And I fail to see how it was unoriginal in anyway. Tomb Raider copy? If tomb raider didn't have shit combat, shitty story, horrible physics, terrible set pieces, and bad platforming then yeah maybe I could see resemblance but nope. Gears of war copy? Why cause you shoot? Then every RPG in the world is a copy of the first RPG cause you click attack and wait for attacking.


90%? Someone is hatin'.  That's exaggerated.

RPGs are similar, even some of the stories are similar, but the differences are very vast in several key areas: gameplay (a lot of them feel the same, but a lot of them take the gameplay to a new level and it feels vastly different), items (anything from how they work, what they do, how they look/effect your character, etc), weapons (see items), magic (see weapons ), story. 

In Uncharted it's just a direct compilation of 80s action movie stories with the same tired aresenal of every "modern" video game ever made and identical gameplay to several other games.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 90%? Someone is hatin'.  That's exaggerated.
> 
> RPGs are similar, even some of the stories are similar, but the differences are very vast in several key areas: gameplay (a lot of them feel the same, but a lot of them take the gameplay to a new level and it feels vastly different), items (anything from how they work, what they do, how they look/effect your character, etc), weapons (see items), magic (see weapons ), story.
> 
> In Uncharted it's just a direct compilation of 80s action movie stories with the same tired aresenal of every "modern" video game ever made and identical gameplay to several other games.



Gameplay different? I hardly see how "Potion" and "Fire" and "Slash" make it VERY different cause the next RPG has em named "Herb" and "Fira" and "Slice"  And I haven't seen any RPG this gen take it to a "new level". Sure some do it well to plant ideas from other genres into their game but nothing has been "new level" none at all and I've played almost all of em. 

And Uncharted is MEANT to feel like a action movie. That's what it's going with. The story never claims to be extremly original, the point was to make it fun and engaging. Which it does with a incredible voice cast that I WISH RPGS would match...well just JRPG actually.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> And Uncharted is MEANT to feel like a action movie. That's what it's going with. *The story never claims to be extremly original*, the point was to make it fun and engaging. Which it does with a incredible voice cast that I WISH RPGS would match...well just JRPG actually.


The problem is, every mainstream gamer acts like it is. Thats the whole problem with Uncharted 2. Its given too much credit for doing something in a video game thats been done in films for 10+ years with very unoriginal gameplay, which everyone calls original. The fact that Uncharted 2 got nominated more GOTY rewards and whatnot than Assassin's Creed II (a better game in every way possible imo) makes me slightly angry.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought Uncharted 2 was better then Assassin Creed 2 in every way possible, except story. However it's not to say Uncharted has a bad story, just that it wasn't anything special. However what was amazing was the voice acting and characters. You don't need to be original to still have a good story, just look at every RPG  

It got it's awards for it's phenomenal graphics, amazing set pieces, well executed story, great gameplay, and good multiplayer. That's why it won so many awards, and deserved it. AC2 deserved an award for outdoing AC1 in every way and improving but it wasn't quiet up to what it could be. Brotherhood improved it some more. I have a feeling AC3 will be the masterpiece we all wanted from AC1. 

Well this is all how I view it anyway. Just my opinion. See thing is AC keeps improving, how the hell can Uncharted 2 be topped. < My line of thinking, which is why I'm bit worried about Uncharted 3 

And I'm not a mainstream gamer and still consider Uncharted one of the best, if not the best game this generation. Though AC2-brotherhood isn't far behind. My top games this gen are a mix of mainstream and not, but can't fault a game just cause hundreds also love it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I thought Uncharted 2 was better then Assassin Creed 2 in every way possible, except story. However it's not to say Uncharted has a bad story, just that it wasn't anything special. However what was amazing was the voice acting and characters. You don't need to be original to still have a good story, just look at every RPG


Whats up with you and ragging on RPGs? 



> And I'm not a mainstream gamer and *still consider Uncharted one of the best, if not the best game this generation.* Though AC2-brotherhood isn't far behind. My top games this gen are a mix of mainstream and not, but can't fault a game just cause hundreds also love it.


I know its an opinion and all, but thats just sad...and people wonder why I'm so pessimistic with the industry.

If a large portion of the gaming community can consider Uncharted 2 the best of this generation so far, meh...boy.

I'm out.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

RPG are a perfect example of unoriginal stories but made up of a great cast of characters. That's why I brought that up. 

And I fail to see how it's sad. Last generation games like FF10 and Metroid Prime were considered some of the best, if not best games of that generaiton. I thought both were meh-decent at best. Didn't stop me from loving the rest of the games coming out. 

You hate the industry, I hate the gamers now days. With all these sheep's who hate on games simply because they become popular. Or gamers who based it all on graphics. Or gamers who think = Single player = sucks. My most hated thing is a stupid internet trend happens, like someone says one thing about a game, and the whole fucking online follows. You blame the industry but none are as bad as the gamers now days. It's terrible.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 17, 2011)

While ACII was definitely an improvement on its predecessor, I still don't consider it a great game.

 It's a great idea - assassin in ancient times, exploring Italian history and art while encountering historical figures, nothing there. However, combat is too easy, meaning there's little point in actual stealth, too easy to lose one's tail, not enough to do in cities (though probably realistic), soon feels like work to jump around rooftops collecting feathers and killing the same guards over and over... 

 I'd give Assassins Creed 6/10 and ACII a 7.5/10. ACII was what AC should've been... but that still just makes ACII a fix.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> RPG are a perfect example of unoriginal stories but made up of a great cast of characters. That's why I brought that up.


That applies to every genre though. Its not just RPG-specific.



> You hate the industry, I hate the gamers now days. With all these sheep's who hate on games simply because they become popular. Or gamers who based it all on graphics. Or gamers who think = Single player = sucks. My most hated thing is a stupid internet trend happens, like someone says one thing about a game, and the whole fucking online follows. You blame the industry but none are as bad as the gamers now days. It's terrible.


I agree, the gamers are bad too, but I more or less ignore em. I do not hate the industry...I hate what its becoming.

I'm not one to just hate a game because its popular, I like many things that become popular or is popular and most games have a justifiable reason behind being popular, a factor I can at least look at from an objective point of view whether I liked the game or not. Uncharted is not one of those, but I wont go into that at all right now because this thread is about RPGs you know. 



Anyone play Hyperdimention Neptunia?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Have it as a rent, should be here tomorrow. Playing Trinity something....it kind of sucks.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2011)

EVERYONE STOP HATIN'! You guys are giving a bad name to RPGers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> That applies to every genre though. Its not just RPG-specific.
> 
> 
> I agree, the gamers are bad too, but I more or less ignore em. I do not hate the industry...I hate what its becoming.
> ...



i hope this comment wasnt directed at me, i dont hate uncharted, i think its an average, and because i think its average i dont understand its praise, and your comments on tomb raider are moot, not my favorite game, but the first 2 or 3 were pretty decent at least as good as uncharted

the difference with rpgs, i know many of them are medicore and i dont try to force anyone to play any of them; but if a want a movie like game, there is one its called lost odyssey and its an rpg; that would be a great movie; and if want an action movie experience they have that as well, its called God of War 

I love indiana jones, last crusade is my top five films, but i dont want to play a game of that nature


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

God of War is a action game, not a movie action game. I couldn't imagine a movie working like God of War and being good. Hence Clash of Titans sucked, both of them. Uncharted 2 could of been a movie and worked very well. That's the difference. Very real characters, situations, and so on. 

And don't think he was commenting on you with the popular thing. He means in general, which I agree. I fucking HATE people hate games just cause they popular. "ewww you like halo? You don't play games" or "Cod SUCKS NOW" when COD: MW came out and everybody was on it's cock. 

People are just annoying.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2011)

I do dislike COD because I like MOH series, though it hasnt been good since frontline. Look im just saying its not my thing, but power to you if you like it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the RPG thread. Of course we'll carry an RPG bias. At least we should.

RPGs > all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i hope this comment wasnt directed at me, *i dont hate uncharted, i think its an average, and because i think its average i dont understand its praise*


No, it wasn't directed towards you considering I share the same opinion as you towards Uncharted series.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is the RPG thread. Of course we'll carry an RPG bias. At least we should.
> 
> RPGs > all.



Not this gen...well counting WRPG then yeah I guess this still holds up for me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

RPGs > All. 

No matter which generation. It's a fact of life.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RPGs > All.
> 
> No matter which generation. It's a fact of life.



I agree with this sentiment, in my top 25, the only non rpgs are gran turismo 3, resident evil 4, resident evil 2; and if we stretch it to top 50 bioshock, dead space, Halo Combat Evolved, Resident Evil, Assassin's Creed II


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Awws your small list of non-rpgs saddens me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2011)

well i count zelda as an action rpg, but i did forget mario 3, 64


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Sadness more   < Not huge fan of zelda or mario.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> The problem is, every mainstream gamer acts like it is. Thats the whole problem with Uncharted 2. Its given too much credit for doing something in a video game thats been done in films for 10+ years with very unoriginal gameplay, which everyone calls original. The fact that Uncharted 2 got nominated more GOTY rewards and whatnot than Assassin's Creed II (a better game in every way possible imo) makes me slightly angry.



I actually really, really loved Uncharted 2 and I'm about as far from a mainstream gamer as you can get. You're right in that it does the same thing every other third person shooter out there does, but it simply does it _better_ in my opinion. It's a cheesy action film with brilliant set pieces, amazing voice acting and some great humour - it's my kind of thing.

I really haven't thought about a Top 25 Games list... I know RE4, DMC3 and Golden Sun 2 would have to be in it. Eternal Darkness, Uncharted 2 and X-Squad would have to be in it too... Throw in Assassin's Creed 2, Disgaea, Folklore, Wind Waker, Metroid Zero Mission and Pok?mon Soul Silver... There's a little less than half the list done, I s'pose.


----------



## Gino (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone get Hyperdimension Neptunia??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

It's been a busy weekend for me game wise.

I Pre-ordered Dragon Age 2 and the new Ar Tonelico 3 game on Saturday.

On Sunday I visited the Atlus website and discovered this new DS game coming out called Radiant Historia.  I've been an Atlus fan for a number of years and consider them to be one of the more reliable groups RPG-wise.  I read up and realized that I needed to get this game.

I have avoided buying the DS for a long time.  I patiently waited for the PS3 and the 360 to start churning out RPG's at the rate that the old PS2 used to.  Apparently, JRPG's are not profitable.

So I broke down and bought a DS.  I also purchased Suikoden Tierkreis since I am a life long Suikoden fanboy.  Radiant Historia has been pre-ordered.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2011)

Radiant Historia is one very intriguing game, with an excellent premise and an impressive pedigree - it's made by the people behind Strange Journey, Persona 3, SMT Nocturne and the Etrian Odyssey series. I can't wait for it to come out, it'll be great fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

Gino said:


> Anyone get Hyperdimension Neptunia??


I thought about buying this one.  But ultimately, I couldn't pull the trigger.

I like a lot of female characters in my RPG's.  But I need a male protagonist.  Neptunia almost seems like some sort of Amazonian World in which males don't exist.

Not my cup of tea.

And I agree on Radiant Historia.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2011)

Gino said:


> Anyone get Hyperdimension Neptunia??



Rented but haven't tried it yet. Well guess tonight I'll pop it in, try it out, if it's good I'll come back. If not...I'll still come back and make fun of it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 20, 2011)

my only problem with atlus is they dropped the store from their site


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I reserved Radiant Historia and Ar Tonelico III signature edition.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow hyper sucks. What shitty slow combat, ugly graphics, and what the fuck corny ass story...yeah pass on this one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Didn't feel like making a thread so thought this would be relevant here (also not sure if it's old news but the article I read was dated today - apologies if it's LOL EVERYONE KNOWS THAT):

Xenogears should officially be hitting the Playstation Network in their February 22nd. Thought it might be relevant since I've know plenty of people who greatly appreciated the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I reserved Radiant Historia and *Ar Tonelico III signature edition*.



what is this, as far as i know the game is not called ar tonelico 3 it has some subscript, and im not aware of a signature edition, only premium and premium plus calender


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I just beat Assassin's Creed II.


*Spoiler*: _Best ending ever?_ 



"What the Fuck!?!?"






The only thing I didn't do was collect all the feathers, and buy the last weapon since you need 50 feathers to access it. Fuck the feathers, there is way too many. Maybe if they were shown on the map, I would have considered it. Too late now. 

I really want to start Tales of the Abyss, but I don't think I'll have the time to finish it before Dragon Age II comes out. I guess I will play Uncharted II then as it seems like a shorter game.

edit: Radiant Historia seems interesting. That may be my next DS game I get.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Did you do/try the flags in AC?  420 flags. That was a bitch. Next to that, the feathers were cake. And AC:B's ending is worse, what with...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lucy being killed by an Apple-possessed Desmond.




I kept trying to play TotA but it didn't hook me like ToP or ToS did for some reason. Though I know it's highly praised, at least from people I spoke to.

Kind of wish we still had my brother's PSP, with the remake/re-release of Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2011)

i collected everything in AC 1 and II

that aside anyone played a game called 999


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what is this, as far as i know the game is not called ar tonelico 3 it has some subscript, and im not aware of a signature edition, only premium and premium plus calender


Ar Tonelico Qoga or something like that.

I don't know why I was so excited about it.  Ar Tonelico 2 had some major problems.  My game was bugged so everytime I fought this one goddess my system crashed.  I did like Mir though.  None of the new characters sound as appealing as her.

Radiant Historia is the game I am really depending on.  It just has to be good!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Radiant Historia is one very intriguing game, with an excellent premise and an impressive pedigree - it's made by the people behind Strange Journey, Persona 3, SMT Nocturne and the Etrian Odyssey series. I can't wait for it to come out, it'll be great fun.


 I have it pre-ordered.  It looks pretty good and the ratings for it are very high (I don't generally put much stock into ratings, but with what's been said it should be good).


crazymtf said:


> Wow hyper sucks. What shitty slow combat, ugly graphics, and what the fuck corny ass story...yeah pass on this one.


 I felt it would be so I didn't get it. Reminded me too much of Trinity Universe, which I got tired of pretty quickly. 


Also, I got my PSP.  I have been playing Tactics Ogre all weekend and it's epic as hell. It looks almost the same (overhaul in magic effects, slightly improved graphics in a couple places), plays almost the same, but at the same time everything is different. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, I got my PSP.  I have been playing Tactics Ogre all weekend and it's epic as hell. It looks almost the same (overhaul in magic effects, slightly improved graphics in a couple places), plays almost the same, but at the same time everything is different. This is gonna be good.



Loved the look of the new art from what I saw (profile pictures and the likes - I can only hope they didn't make Vyce/Vice look so ridiculously retarded and over-exaggerated on either side he takes).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

So far he looks much better. All of the characters have different looks, actually (portrait-wise, anyway, the sprites are identical of course). Much improved. 

The music is also changed. It's more orchestrated and some of the tracks are different. For instance: the in-battle theme is the original Ogre Battle theme sometimes instead of always being the TO alternatives. They mix it up though so you don't miss out on the original badass music.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

I would've already rated the original Tactics Ogre a 10/10 but it sounds like this one goes to 11. I must find a viable way to pirate it now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

It is supposedly easier than the original, that might be the thing to knock it back down to 10 for some people. It has a system that isn't unlike save states in emulators where you can roll back turns. 

You should buy it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe one day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe if SquareEnix sells 1,000,000+ copies they will release more Ogre-related games.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

One can only hope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

It's shocking they even made this to be honest. I'd love to see a new game in the series, but I know that's unrealistic.

I'd settle for an Ogre Battle 64 remake on the PS3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's shocking they even made this to be honest. I'd love to see a new game in the series, but I know that's unrealistic.
> 
> I'd settle for an Ogre Battle 64 remake *on the PS3*.



Screw you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

You need to get a PS3.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

You say that like I'm missing much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Sadly you are not, but it couldn't hurt to have one for the Ogre Battle 64 PS3 remake.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

If I hear news about it, then I'll look into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

How about the epic Final Fantasy Tactics 3 on PS3?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Depends on if it's more like FFT or FFT:TWoL and not FFTA or FFTA2.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2011)

Thinking today would be an awesome day, as I'm off from work for President's Day, it has turned into a nightmare. I can't find my PS2 memory cards!!!!!!!!!! I had two of them, a red and blue, but can't find either of them. I've looked everywhere in my apt. Now I can't play Tales of the Abyss ! what a disaster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Depends on if it's more like FFT or FFT:TWoL and not FFTA or FFTA2.


 Hopefully the former. FFTA was _okay_, but I couldn't play FFTA2 that long at all. I might try it again some time though.


Nakor said:


> Thinking today would be an awesome day, as I'm off from work for President's Day, it has turned into a nightmare. I can't find my PS2 memory cards!!!!!!!!!! I had two of them, a red and blue, but can't find either of them. I've looked everywhere in my apt. Now I can't play Tales of the Abyss ! what a disaster.


 I wish I was off work.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully the former. FFTA was _okay_, but I couldn't play FFTA2 that long at all. I might try it again some time though.



I kind of liked FFTA2 more because the side-characters were more interesting, had better classes, and frankly I preferred Luso's "THIS WORLD IS SO COOL, I NEVER WANT TO LEAVE!" attitude to Marche's "WAAAH. WAAAH. I WANT TO GO HOME AND TAKE ALL MY FRIENDS WITH ME EVEN THOUGH THEY'RE UTTERLY MISERABLE IN THE REAL WORLD AND I'M JUST SELFISH."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I stopped so early in FFTA2 from SRPG burnout perhaps. Like I said, I'll give it another shot. 

This time though I'll do it on an emulator. Despite still having the game I want to be able to fastforward battles.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2011)

I loved Tactics Ogre for the Playstation.  I own two copies of the game.  It has become quite valuable on EBAY due to it's rarity.

Is this the same game?  Law vs. Chaos?  Vice, Kachua and company?  Or is this an original story?  What's going on?


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I loved Tactics Ogre for the Playstation.  I own two copies of the game.  It has become quite valuable on EBAY due to it's rarity.
> 
> Is this the same game?  Law vs. Chaos?  Vice, Kachua and company?  Or is this an original story?  What's going on?



PSP one is basically a remake. Same combat system and such but new artwork for character profiles, some new music. I'm not sure about any new classes, characters or abilities, but all the characters return as far as I know.

I used to own both Tactics Ogre and Suikoden on the PSX, and they got lost long ago through the process of many movings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

It's basically the same game (it follows the same story and general gameplay). But enough of it has been changed to warrant a few replays. 

The names are also all different. I assume they are more true to the Japanese roots, but I may be assuming incorrectly.

For instance: Kachua is not "Castiua" or something. Vice is Vyce. Lans is Lanselot. Etc...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2011)

Any extra recruitable characters?  Someone told me that you could recruit Ozma this time around.  That sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, I don't know. I hope so though. Maybe some nice secret characters or something. I haven't gotten all that far into the game yet, but I plan on replaying it a few million times with that new system they have.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2011)

I own Tactics Ogre and Battle Ogre for psx , didnt actually think much of them the first time i tried playing them, but on the matter of Suikoden Id take either a remake of 1/2 or 6 or both

but im kinda excited about 3rd birthday, they finally have pics up and preorder information, its so close i can almost taste it

and you know im going to play hyper, but not until the game costs like a third of the price that it costs now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

The Ogre series in general is epic. One of the best franchises of all time, really. Ogre Battle was epic, Tactics Ogre was epic, Ogre Battle 64 was epic, even the GBA game was pretty good (though not epic). 

So damn epic.

I'd rather have Suikoden VI than any remakes. If I wanted to play 1/2 I'd play 1/2. They're fine the way they are.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't want a remake of 1 or 2.  I own those games and can play them whenever I want.  (I still think Suikoden 2 is vastly superior to 1 and I consider it one of the more underrated RPG's of all time.)  Suikoden VI would be awesome.  Don't know why it's taken so long; everyone loved V!

I agree with CMX on the Ogre franchise.  Although I admit to being frustrated by Ogre Battle.  It seems like I always made choices that screwed up my alignment and plans for the game.  Like I spared Deneb and all of my allies suddenly hated me.  That was bullshit!

I'm going to go pick up Tactics Ogre for the PSP.  Don't know when I will play it though.  Radiant Historia will be my game of choice for a while and I intend to play Dragon Age 2 and Ar Tonelico right after.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll take a Suikoden VI just so long as it isn't another Suikoden IV.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2011)

^enough of this nonsense, i havent played 2 but played all others, and 4 is no worse story wise or characterswise than any of the others, and the gameplay is identical to the others so dont give me that crap

i want a remake of 2 so i dont have to risk damaging my copy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't want a remake of 1 or 2. I own those games and can play them whenever I want. (I still think Suikoden 2 is vastly superior to 1 and I consider it one of the more underrated RPG's of all time.) Suikoden VI would be awesome. Don't know why it's taken so long; everyone loved V!
> 
> I agree with CMX on the Ogre franchise. Although I admit to being frustrated by Ogre Battle. It seems like I always made choices that screwed up my alignment and plans for the game. Like I spared Deneb and all of my allies suddenly hated me. That was bullshit!
> 
> I'm going to go pick up Tactics Ogre for the PSP. Don't know when I will play it though. Radiant Historia will be my game of choice for a while and I intend to play Dragon Age 2 and Ar Tonelico right after.


Ogre Battle was frustrating sometimes. It was really harsh with that reputation system it had, or at least it could be. I never figured it out completely and usually beat the game with 1/3rd of the bar. 



Garrus said:


> I'll take a Suikoden VI just so long as it isn't another Suikoden IV.


 I think they learned their lesson if Suikoden V is any indication.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2011)

Reputation/Alignment whatever.  That's exactly what I am talking about regarding Ogre Battle though.  Very complicated imo.  A strategy guide may have come in handy for that game.

Yeah, I disliked Suikoden IV.  Suikoden III was a bit different, don't you think? It was an interesting premise.  I like that we got to choose between three characters.  (Chris!)  The Thomas portion of the game sucked ass.  But I was through that quickly, it didn't hinder my enjoyment of the game.

Bring back Sierra from Suikoden 2 at some point!


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^enough of this nonsense, i havent played 2 but played all others, and 4 is no worse story wise or characterswise than any of the others, and the gameplay is identical to the others so dont give me that crap



Bwuahahah!




CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they learned their lesson if Suikoden V is any indication.



It was a strong indication. Vast improvement. It's still hard to believe they would follow up a gem like Suikoden III with that. The atrociously bland characters (with the exception of Ted's Grand Return - the one saving grace of the game) and who thought it would be a good idea to make half the game take place in sailing portions that made me wish the game would just _cut_ me instead. Better yet, I wanted to cut Lazlo every time I saw his stupid face. It's hard to capture the essence of mental retardation but they pulled it off beautifully with Lazlo. And no amount of redemption could ever save Snowe from being one of the most annoying JRPG characters I've encountered - and I endured FFXIII.

Suikoden V picked up the slack though, I agree. The story was much better even if it is something more predictable. Characters were vastly more satisfying (such as the return of Georg Prime and Kyle is the greatest ladies man ever. Not to mention the wet-behind-the-ear Lorelai. Killey is still a dick. Viki is still a dunce, but oh so adorable when she does it). Lun and Logg would've ruined it if their stereotypical redneck mockery-humor wasn't just so knee-slappingly hilarious in its own right - not as humorous as Bernadette and her father, of course.

Though one of my favorite characters in the series is Clive, so I'd have to go back to the first two (preferably Suikoden II, though part of it's greatness came from after playing Suikoden I and coming to see so many characters return. Oh. And Sid.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Reputation/Alignment whatever. That's exactly what I am talking about regarding Ogre Battle though. Very complicated imo. A strategy guide may have come in handy for that game.
> 
> Yeah, I disliked Suikoden IV. Suikoden III was a bit different, don't you think? It was an interesting premise. I like that we got to choose between three characters. (Chris!) The Thomas portion of the game sucked ass. But I was through that quickly, it didn't hinder my enjoyment of the game.
> 
> Bring back Sierra from Suikoden 2 at some point!


 Even loosely following some guides on reputation I never got more than 1/2. It was kind of tedious maintaining it even if you knew how to do it. Good thing they changed it for OB64. That game was badass.


Garrus said:


> Bwuahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Suikoden V was a lot of fun. I think I had more fun with that game than any other game except for III. Regardless of the story or anything it was just a lot of fun.

Out of all the games I'd rank them like this:

III
V
II
Tactics
I
IV

I actually didn't mind IV that much but I gave up trying to finish it at the end of the game when you were forced to split up your team into various little teams. I had focused only on one team the entire game up to that point and didn't want to level eveyone else.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Suikoden V was a lot of fun. I think I had more fun with that game than any other game except for III. Regardless of the story or anything it was just a lot of fun.
> 
> Out of all the games I'd rank them like this:
> 
> ...



My one beef with III is most of the time it seemed so damn QUIET. Not that I don't mind no voice acting in a game but it seemed like there was almost no music - or if there was, it was very, very quiet. Though it gave me the opportunity to play it with my own soundtrack, so s'all good.  For myself, it'd definitely be II, V, III, I, then IV. I haven't had the opportunity to play any of the side games like Tactics or Tierkreis (if I spelled that right) yet.

A while back when I first hearda bout Tactics Ogre being redone, I decided to replay Let Us Cling Together. That's when I found out now, in my over-analytical state, it's a bad idea as I spent a few hours alone just trying to plan the future of characters with distinct names, alignments, elemental sign, class, doing the mathematical add-ups to see how long I'd have to be a certain class to reach another certain class and suffice it to say, I didn't play much as it turns out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm surprised you guys liked III.  I feel like I have been defending that game since it came out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Well the PSP version takes out the elemental alignment. I don't really care about that, but it certainly changes things. It also takes out the elemental attribute on panels. That's kinda lame.


III was my favorite and always has been. I don't remember it being quiet, though I suppose if I replayed it now I'd see what you mean.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

What's ironic is I'm probably the LAST person to ask about best music in a game. A few have caught me (like the Silent Hill series). So it's so weird that I, of all people, would notice the abysmal silence of the game. But really, the only fault I could see in it. It had some great characters (the return and more sophistication of Yuber, Chris Lightfellow, Geddoe and Jacques, and of course Landis - is it obvious I like the Wingers/Winglings?) and made the battles seem more active. Only character that really jumped out at me as annoying as Hugo (not counting Lulu since he's fodder anyway).


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2011)

Suikoden III is the only one I haven't played. I had a roommate who had the game, but never got a chance to really play it. The only one I own is Tierkreis. I borrowed all the others to play. For the PS2 ones, if I don't find my memory cards, I will have lost my saved data for them. 

IV was the weakest, but I didn't mind it. I certainly didn't think it was a bad game. 

Instead of Tales of the Abyss, I'm playing Uncharted 2. It's been really fun so far. The controls for Drake aren't as percise as those of Ezio in Assassin's Creed II. I make alot more control mistakes in Uncharted 2 compared to Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Feb 21, 2011)

never played Suikoden III but always wanted to, Suikoden 4 I thought had problems but I enjoyed it, Suikoden 5 is one of my fav RPGs but I still have yet to get everybody on my side.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2011)

lazlo is not retarded, hes a classic throw back to the mute protagonist - and frankly i didnt mind the ship in this or windwaker, i suppose next you are gonna cry you dont like morrowind or oblivion or fallout because i have to walk really really far with nothing in between 

I do like three the best though, my rating is 
III
I/IV
V

ill play 2 one of these days but theres is no way in on God's green earth that it is as good as people say it is, this game just reeks of overrated and thats the other reason i have yet to play it

oh and incidentally the only list that ff13 appears on for me

lunar dragon song
unlimited saga
ff13
crystal chronicles

thats the bottom of the barrel list


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

There's no "throwback" because silent protagonists were used in Suikoden I and II, as well as again in V, and are staple in all RPGs - even up to the PS2-era. He was just a boring and stale design with no redeeming factors, in my opinion. Again. OPINION. Deal with it.

Furthermore, although I should know better than to respond to your inane and childish demeaning remarks... Fallout at least had more scenery to it then empty oceans (and there was plenty in between when it wasn't being eaten up by glitches and bugs). That was just, in general, an ignorant statement since travel is a primary factor in RPGs all across the board - it's just a matter of how it's performed and in the case of Suikoden IV, it was bland.

Furthermore, Fallout didn't suffer from faulty driving mechanics and glitches that could get you caught in twenty random battles just by trying to turn the exact needed degree to be able to dock - or on the rare occasion it lets you dock at places when you're still half a screen away (but if you get any closer, you can't). It was poor development and unnecessary, and the boat battles were the worst war scenarios tied with Suikoden III's bland scenarios. They at least had the common sense to do something better for Suikoden V.

Again. My opinion. Deal with it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2011)

Well that is your opinion, fallout 3 was boring as hell later in the game when you had to run across the map going to side quests and the like, occasionally i would run into some random enemies, but apocalyptic wasteland < ocean 

and its not inane as you put it - because i believe the complaint was you had travel for a long time in the ship - ie the complaint was on scale of travel, and travel on these scales is fairly uncommon or if it is on that scale you things like in FF to speed up travel

- i cant help you had difficulty controlling the ship, it really wasnt that hard - they call it a learning curve and many other games have much harder ones

-i had no problem controlling the ship, unlike say traversing fallout 3 and the game freezes (see that is a glitch, multiple random battles is not, thats in fact something very common in several rpgs)

and thats my opinion

and incidentally your use of an offensive term like retard to describe a video game character you dont like, speaks more to your mental age than mine


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *There's no "throwback" because silent protagonists were used in Suikoden I and II*, as well as again in V, and are staple in all RPGs - even up to the PS2-era. He was just a boring and stale design with no redeeming factors, in my opinion. Again. OPINION. Deal with it.



While I didn't play Suikoden III, couldn't the use of "throwback" be used in this situation? The silent protagonist was used in I and II, and then in IV and V. Using a silent protagonist in IV was a throwback to I and II, instead of trending towards the outspoken protagonist which happened in III. Other RPGs having silent characters is irrelevant to the use of the word throwback as III had outspoken protagonists which deviated from I and II. V having a silent protagonist isn't a throwback since IV had a silent protagonist. 

I honestly have a hard time remembering the main characters in the Suikoden games. Clearly I didn't think any of them were memorable. 

Just curious, but what other PS2 RPGs had silent protagonists? I can't remember playing any myself other than the Suikoden games(unless I've forgotten, which is possible).


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> oh and incidentally the only list that ff13 appears on for me
> 
> lunar dragon song
> unlimited saga
> ...


I noticed you hate FF13...alot. 

I'm the polar opposite. I love it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2011)

^ eh someone had to like it if they are making a sequel instead of finally releasing versus or 7 remake, i cant hold it against you. 

i would say bethsda games have silent protagonist from what i remember, i want to say adoll didnt really say anything in Ys Ark of the Naphistim, but that was my point, 1, II came out for the psx, III didnt have silent protagonist, V came out after - i cant really think of many then again there were many games i didnt play


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally think silent protagonist are the worst things for RPGS. Sure I enjoyed oblivion, fallout, and so on but I never remember my character. It was just me playing the role.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia at the top for me
Loved it to death
I am tempted just to 1000 G it 

Magna Carta 2 was... kinda cheesy with some romance. 
I just wanted to  every time I saw fluffy cheesey romance dialogue/cutscenes 
It was good though
Missing two game long achievements though  

I have gotten my hands on Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery while trying to find Lost Odyssey and Enchanted Arms 

Does Mass Effect apply here?
If so It pretty much ties with Tales of Vesperia for me
Played the shit out of each of them

however the only game I have truly gone fuckign crazy over is:
tales of symphonia 23 complete times while in high school on my gamecube
ME2 has 14 complete files with 7 characters 
Me1 has 9 with 7 characters
Vesperia has 4 complete files each 40 hours+ and i have one I havent finished yet

If it's a good rpg with New game plus
I will rape the utter value of the replay plus

Reminds me of the 47 differents characters I have in the first neverwinter nights 
Good times :33

EDIT:
AM I allowed to talk about Tabletop D&D and SHadowrun in here?
Because Oh Yeah I have done that many times too 

Bask in my nerdiness  :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

You guys need to play Suikoden III. 


Anyway, I'm about an hour away from quitting work to go home and play Tactics Ogre all day. I love that game. I need to get an AV cable and play it on my TV.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys need to play Suikoden III.



It is a truly great title despite it's faults, unlike Suikoden IV which turned out mediocre at best. 




> Anyway, I'm about an hour away from quitting work to go home and play Tactics Ogre all day. I love that game. I need to get an AV cable and play it on my TV.



Lucky bastard. I'm keeping an eye on the PSP emulator site to see when it becomes compatible.

Waiting for my DAII demo to finish - 83%.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

80 bucks for both the PSP and the game. Not bad at all. 

You should buy the game though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

I probably will eventually if I can get another PSP but there are more important matters.  But it would be worth it. It is one of the best JRPGs ever, up there with FFT and Suikoden II, in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Just buy the game for now and emulate it later.  The bottom line is the game sales need support.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Again - later. All my money is going to Dragon Age II now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

But Dragon Age II is gonna suck.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

But you're gonna suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

That might be true, but there's no reason to turn your back on Tactics Ogre.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Think I'ma get Tactics Ogre, got a gift card. Is it really tough? I found FFT a bit to tough at times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

If you found FFT tough (and it sorta is at first), then Tactics Ogre will probably kick your ass. Though it is pretty forgiving with the Chariot system where you can rewind your moves.

Also, once you beat the game, you can start again at any point in the story to see the different outcomes and get the various endings without having to start over (you also keep all your stuff).


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Tactics Ogre is much tougher because it's like Fire Emblem, in that once an ally/soldier dies in battle, he is gone.

*Forever.*

Though you do get a spell towards the end of the game that only one character and one regular class can use that can revive your characters, but only if they died in that very battle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually in the remake you have 3 lives.

And you can now buy those items that revive characters before they lose a life. It's a lot different this time around.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank god. Thanks I'll order it now, on amazon, with my prime account, adn get it by tomorrow, cause I'm cool like that


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys need to play Suikoden III.



I played it but never beat it.

What did I miss?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Feb 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I personally think silent protagonist are the worst things for RPGS. Sure I enjoyed oblivion, fallout, and so on but I never remember my character. *It was just me playing the role.*



Exactly my friend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I played it but never beat it.
> 
> What did I miss?


 Only the best Suikoden ever. No biggie.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2011)

Tactics Ogre is a very fun and beautiful game. :33 I also like the tarot cards. 

I also picked up Xenogears on PSN finally. Nostalgia ftw!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 22, 2011)

*Xenogears just became available on PSN.*

Spread the news far and ride! 

Anyway who missed this game during the PS1 era needs to get right on this. It is without question of the best RPG'S ever made. Xenosaga is a fine series but it doesn't do Xenogears justice. 

You *ARE* gonna want this cow bell.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember how I used to cheat to level up at Tactics Ogre.  I would just scrimmage all of my characters basically.  Sometimes I had seven weaker characters ganging up on a higher leveled character.  I did a good job making sure the weak characters got the kills.

I picked up Radiant Historia.  Fun so far.

CMX, when the fuck will there be a reimagining of Stella Deus?


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *Xenogears just became available on PSN.*
> 
> Spread the news far and ride!
> 
> ...



I find this hard to believe considering that Parasite Eve and FFVII were out around similar times (and those were masterpieces), but many others echo the same sentiments as yours so I might get it...one of these days. Its one of the few PS1 era RPGs I didn't play.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2011)

Thoughts on the silent protagonist.  They had their time and place.  And that time and place is gone.  It irritates me when I play the original Suikoden that McDohl doesn't say anything.  It makes him seem like a deaf mute.  Kasumi is throwing herself at him and he doesn't react.  WTF IS THIS SHIT?  

I don't like voices in my RPG's though.  I have heard too many awful dubs.  Playing Suikoden Tierkreis right now.  I think the game would be so much better if it were text only.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Although I don't have PSN (no PS3), I'm still debating playing Xenogears.  Never have though if I managed to brace myself and steel through FFVII and Parasite Eve, then I could do Xenogears. I'm sure it's no Suikoden II or TO, though.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't really like the Suikoden games at all personally.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I find this hard to believe considering that Parasite Eve and FFVII were out around similar times (and those were masterpieces), but many others echo the same sentiments as yours so I might get it...one of these days. Its one of the few PS1 era RPGs I didn't play.



Get it sooner then later. 

From what I know about you I think you won't be disappointed. It has what us older folks call good story-telling, MGS boy. 



Garrus said:


> Although I don't have PSN (no PS3), I'm still debating playing Xenogears.  Never have though if I managed to brace myself and steel through FFVII and Parasite Eve, then I could do Xenogears. *I'm sure it's no Suikoden II or TO, though.*



Dude, don't speak too soon. 

Get. This. Game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Get it sooner then later.
> 
> From what I know about you I think you won't be disappointed. It has what us older folks call good story-telling, MGS boy.


First of all, you are only five years older than me so chill that "us older folks" snap.  And from your statement I figured you read my post on Kojima in the other thread huh?

Also, until I'm good in MvC3 and Arcana Heart 3, no other games for me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2011)

Xenogears is work of art


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I find this hard to believe considering that Parasite Eve and FFVII were out around similar times (and those were masterpieces), but many others echo the same sentiments as yours so I might get it...one of these days. Its one of the few PS1 era RPGs I didn't play.



Parasite Eve was no masterpiece....and Xenogears is THAT good. Xenosaga on the other hand is a piece of shit IMO. What a crappy story, talk about long cutscenes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2011)

So no Tales of Vesperia PS3 port for NA?  (It's not the end of the world for me.  I own the game on the 360.  But the PS3 port was supposed to have additional features, characters, etc.  So I am a tad disappointed.)

On the other hand, I heard that they would be bringing Tales of Grace.  Is there a release date for that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I remember how I used to cheat to level up at Tactics Ogre. I would just scrimmage all of my characters basically. Sometimes I had seven weaker characters ganging up on a higher leveled character. I did a good job making sure the weak characters got the kills.
> 
> I picked up Radiant Historia. Fun so far.
> 
> CMX, when the fuck will there be a reimagining of Stella Deus?


 I don't know, but I hope they do some day. Or make a sequel or something. I was thinking about that game the other night. So much fun to be had.

I might try to find another copy.

As for Xenogears I had fun with it until I got emulator-stuck in the desert.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2011)

radiant historia review out on gamespot

as far as xenogears, i have it but havent played it yet, i hear mixed bag, some consider it a masterpiece, others say its a garbled attempt at one - but i love xenosaga and i hear xenogears is much better so who knows (but ill take long cutscenes over the lack of them, like in some games, i actually want some story outside of the actions that i take)
- the only flaw i think to suikoden as a series is the ending summaries are short and dont really tell you anything because the series is "ongoing", so i guess they dont want to contradict themselves

i prefer the sequels ff VIII and Parasite Eve II

hopefully 3rd birthday doesnt disappoint and then maybe we can get PE 4 on the PS3

btw are they still working on KH 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

I already got Radiant Historia pre-ordered. 


I don't know when I will every play it though. Tactics Ogre is all I think about now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

Got Tactics Ogre, gonna get into it more later but did the first few missions. It's good!


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hopefully 3rd birthday doesnt disappoint and then maybe we can get PE 4 on the PS3
> 
> btw *are they still working on KH 3*


When was they ever working on KH 3? Many of the KH2 teams are on Versus XIII.

I heard that 3rd Birthday has one clusterfuck of an ending which...depends on how much tolerance you have, can make or break the Parasite Eve series for you. Extraordinarily polarizing.

I read the story plot already even though I haven't played it (I was curious ) and.....yeah, the ending is weird as fuck, like on some Inception / convoluted shit stuff. I wont go into more than that. I'm still going to get the game when it comes out though, being the PE fan that I am.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2011)

^im pretty sure a KH 3 on the ps3 has been in the works or at least planning stages since KH 2 but I havent heard much, all they do these days is release spin offs on the various handhelds

-if Parasite Eve III could give me an extended shower scene, that would be all i need, but your words have me intrigued

Holy crap, i just read they have a 12 year timeskip? is this before or after the wedding; ie was aya going to marry kyle and then loses her memories and its now 12 years later, or did he wait 12 years to ask her and all this happened just now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Got Tactics Ogre, gonna get into it more later but did the first few missions. It's good!


 Good to see you like it so far. I just got to chapter 2 and it gets pretty difficult when you run into golems and octopii. They are really difficult to kill and have some skills that can really pack a punch.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^im pretty sure a KH 3 on the ps3 has been in the works or at least planning stages since KH 2 but I havent heard much, all they do these days is release spin offs on the various handhelds


I hope to God you are right. I need my KH fix on console.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> -if Parasite Eve III could give me an extended shower scene, that would be all i need, but your words have me intrigued


I heard you have to do some stupid amounts of shit to get that scene, like beat the game 20 times or some stupid shit.



> Holy crap, i just read they have a 12 year timeskip? is this before or after the wedding; ie was aya going to marry kyle and then loses her memories and its now 12 years later, or did he wait 12 years to ask her and all this happened just now.


The game takes place some years after the wedding I believe (going by this translation). That wedding scene is like the most important scene and is the cornerstone to why the story is so convoluted...but I digress.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2011)

yea apparently this is in a real limbo, i love one of the reasons given as they are working on versus, if it takes half the time to release 3 as versus, that means we will never see this game

but i agree with the criticisms at the bottom KH 2 came out 6 years ago, stop wasting time making kingdom hearts lite and make a solid sequel already

i mean they are starting to make the release of gran turismo 5 look fast


im kind of nervous now about PE3, i like aya and i like kyle, and the couple thing was nice, i dont want to see something ala kill bill where he turns bad or anything 

and what is the deal with eve, one thing i read said she was aya's clone, another said she was here sisters clone; i thought it said in the game it was the latter, but its been a while since i played - now that i got a copy of ebay, i might go play 1 and 2 back to back

and i still cant believe they did a 12 year timeskip, luckily they had a nice plot device to keep aya looking smoking 

you know i think PE could make a good movie, but id almost rather they not and it end up as the RE series, what an eyesore


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Had my first thumb cramp while playing TO. Had to stop playing and watch stupid TV.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2011)

That reminds me of my worst nightmare, losing my thumbs, what would I do with my life


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know, but I think you'd probably invest into bionic thumb research.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Had my first thumb cramp while playing TO. Had to stop playing and watch stupid TV.



No worse than me who cut his hand on glass, had to get stitches and couldn't play for two weeks.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea apparently this is in a real limbo, i love one of the reasons given as they are working on versus, if it takes half the time to release 3 as versus, that means we will never see this game
> 
> but i agree with the criticisms at the bottom KH 2 came out 6 years ago, stop wasting time making kingdom hearts lite and make a solid sequel already
> 
> i mean they are starting to make the release of gran turismo 5 look fast


Completely agree. At this point I think Nomura is trolling us. Kingdom Hearts is going to lose its dazzle if they don't at least tease production of it or at least saying they are working on it.

This, "I'm focused on Versus right now" line is really going to rub even Nomura fans the wrong way. As a Nomura fan...I'm starting to slightly dislike him because of this long development of Versus.




> im kind of nervous now about PE3, i like aya and i like kyle, and the couple thing was nice, i dont want to see something ala kill bill where he turns bad or anything



Its not like that. Trust me, he is not bad. 



> and what is the deal with eve, one thing i read said she was aya's clone, another said she was here sisters clone; i thought it said in the game it was the latter, but its been a while since i played - now that i got a copy of ebay, i might go play 1 and 2 back to back


If you played PE2 you would find out that,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eve Brea is a clone of Maya Brea, Aya's twin sister.






> and i still cant believe they did a 12 year timeskip, *luckily they had a nice plot device to keep aya looking smoking *
> 
> you know i think PE could make a good movie, but id almost rather they not and it end up as the RE series, what an eyesore


LOL

I cannot wait for this game to come out here so I can hear people on here rag on this story. I know people are going to be confused as hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> No worse than me who cut his hand on glass, had to get stitches and couldn't play for two weeks.


 

What the hell did you do for two weeks?  I would've killed myself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell did you do for two weeks?  I would've killed myself.



It was like I was watching paint dry. One of the more excruciating experiences in my life. There were times when my mental state was unstable, but I gutted it out and I make sure to stay away from sharp objects from now on or I will regret it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2011)

when the exact date it comes out, this might be the first game in a while i buy day one

i like animation more than video games, and find collecting just as enjoyable so it wouldnt kill me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> It was like I was watching paint dry. One of the more excruciating experiences in my life. There were times when my mental state was unstable, but I gutted it out and I make sure to stay away from sharp objects from now on or I will regret it.


 A lesson learned the hard way is a lesson you'll not soon forget.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> when the exact date it comes out, this might be the first game in a while i buy day one
> 
> i like animation more than video games, and find collecting just as enjoyable so it wouldnt kill me


 Day-one purchases: Tactics Ogre, Radiant Historia (pre-order, actually), Final Fantasy XIII (unfortunately), and I think Star Ocean 4.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2011)

hmmm last day one purchase i had was final fantasy XII collector's edition, before that I cant even say


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess I'm a bigger sucker than I though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2011)

eh my rationale is that 90 percent of games i can get cheaper and now game really wows me to the point of i have to play it right away that i cant just rent in the mean time


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2011)

Suikoden 2 turned me into a first day buyer for potentially rare RPG's.  For instance, I pre-ordered the next Ar Tonelico.  That game will probably be easy to find.  I just don't feel like taking any chances.

Radiant Historia.  Pretty cool battle system so far.  Knocking enemies into one another seems to be the most crucial aspect of the game.  You can knock them backwards, into the air, forwards, left, right, etc.  It's also important to change the order of your characters actions to perform the best combinations.

Lots of variety.  An example:  in one battle I am fighting this giant crab.  All of my attacks (magic, physical, attack items) do only 1 hp worth of damage.  The crab has one weakness.  Poison.  Use the scan skill to figure things like this out.

Elevation unfortunately does not factor into the game.  That was always an aspect of Tactics Ogre that I loved.  THE HIGH GROUND IS FUCKING HUGE IN THAT GAME!

No map kind of sucks too.  I find myself wandering around aimlessly from time to time.

Still, I recommend this game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2011)

suikoden II is not actually rare, just expensive

and games actually worth something in the last couple of years, have mainly been a few collectors editions like mass effect and bioshock; the only rare rare games that i can think of are dead space ultra edition, uncharted 2 fortune hunter edition, and pier solar


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2011)

Is tactics ogre only for the PSP? Is it similar to Fire Emblem in game play?


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Is tactics ogre only for the PSP? Is it similar to Fire Emblem in game play?



Tactics Ogre is for PS1 too, and yes it is pretty similar to Fire Emblem...character deaths and all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 25, 2011)

what is the tactics ogre on gba, is that a sequel, remake, ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Tactics Ogre SNES is the same game (and I mean the exact same game) as the PSX one, only it never came out in the US. 

Tactics Ogre for the GBA is an entirely different game from the TO from before. It's pretty good in its own right, but not quite up to snuff (it's last place in just about everyone's Ogre ranking).

Tactics Ogre for the PSP is the SNES/PSX version with a lot of changes. It's almost completely different, except it is still basically the same game. They put in a skill system, changed the magic, item, combat, and recruiting system entirely. The story is retranslated. The music is redone. The graphics are brushed up (though not by much). The portraits are all newly hand-drawn. It's badass beyond belief.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

It's worth it.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sure it is, and I'm sure I'd love the game, but I can't really spend $200+ for a psp and the game. Not only do I have to buy a new suit soon, but I'm also saving up for a new car. 

Plus I've already pre-ordered Dragon Age II. 

I just beat Uncharted II. It was very enjoyable. The length was just right too. I felt like I was watching Indiana Jones. 

Has anyone played the Dragon Age II demo? I saw it when on my PS3 menu. I'm going to have to play it on my 360 since that's the system that I have the games for. I think you get a free item if you play through the demo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2011)

actually psp is about to price drop to 130, not to mention off of ebay im sure you could get a first gen psp for about 50-60 bucks

my only thing with dragon age is that when i got into it was really fun, but since its been so long since i played its hard to pick up again, plus i still havent played most of the dlcs for the first one; not to mention it follows a new character which im not to high on


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'm sure it is, and I'm sure I'd love the game, but I can't really spend *$200+* for a psp and the game. Not only do I have to buy a new suit soon, but I'm also saving up for a new car.


You can get a PSP much cheaper than that, unless you want it brand new.

But hey, your lost. Might want to get used to JRPGs on handhelds though cause thats where most of them is going.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2011)

Damnit, Radiant Historia sure knows how to pile on the hurt. There's a boss right now that I'm fighting and it's accompanied by four bombs. Each bomb, when their turn arrives, blows up and deals about 200 damage to one of your three party members. No character can be hit by more than two, otherwise they die.

But this isn't the fun part, oh no. The boss himself can deal around 150 damage to all your party members at the same time with an attack he has, plus he can attack any character three times for 75 damage in a single turn. Oh, and he can summon _more_ bombs. In fact, he always does. Take care of the ones on the field and his next turn will have him summoning more. If you can get a good rhythm going you can take care of all the bombs, force him to waste a turn on summoning more, place a Lightning mine, knock him into it to take about a fifth of his HP off (these mines oneshot normal enemies), then take care of the bombs.

Yet that didn't exactly last long, either. He changed his strategy on me and just decided to start oneshotting everyone. This game is too awesome.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually psp is about to price drop to 130, not to mention off of ebay im sure you could get a first gen psp for about 50-60 bucks
> 
> my only thing with dragon age is that when i got into it was really fun, but since its been so long since i played its hard to pick up again, plus i still havent played most of the dlcs for the first one; not to mention it follows a new character which im not to high on


I'm always weary of buying used consoles or handhelds. You never know how much they were used before and what they went through. But thanks for the tip. 

Did you beat the first one? I didn't play all the DLCs either, I don't think they are necessary. There is a Dragon Age II demo that you can play on either the 360 or PS3 for free. It's only about an hour, but it's a pretty good demo. The combat is way better than the first one and the dialog is more along the lines of Mass Effect, if you've played it. 

I'd suggest playing the demo to check it out at least.




Esura said:


> You can get a PSP much cheaper than that, unless you want it brand new.
> 
> But hey, your lost. Might want to get used to JRPGs on handhelds though cause thats where most of them is going.


I'd prefer getting a brand new one. I get used games all the time, but for the actual console or handheld I like to get new ones. I already have a DS, which most of the good JRPGs come out on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2011)

@lyra, usually with those kind of bosses you just have to take the hits from the bombs or side enemies and just target the boss

yea i beat it, ridiculously fun game, but i was sad when Morgane left , although i heard if you play awakening you can chose to accompany here at the end of the game


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'd prefer getting a brand new one. I get used games all the time, but for the actual console or handheld I like to get new ones. *I already have a DS, which most of the good JRPGs come out on.*


LOL

Yeah, you must really not know of the games on PSP. I love my DS and all (for Pokemon, Devil Survivor, Phoenix Wright etc.), but as far as JRPGs are concerned, PSP got it locked.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

^Really? Take out ports and remakes, does PSP have that many good ones? Cause I can't find to many....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2011)

i agree with esura take out remakes and ports on ds and what does it have?

psp has some very fun and original rpgs, and ones that i am more inclinded to play that any on the ds


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, you must really not know of the games on PSP. I love my DS and all (for Pokemon, Devil Survivor, Phoenix Wright etc.), but as far as JRPGs are concerned, PSP got it locked.



Eh, no. Not at all.

Between the Dragon Quest remakes, Dragon Quest 9, the two Final Fantasy remakes, The Four Heroes of Light, the Chrono Trigger remake, Golden Sun 3, Nostalgia, Megaten: Strange Journey, Sands of Destruction, Radiant Historia, Suikoden Tierkreis, the Mario & Luigi games, Contact, the two Kingdom Hearts games, Lost Magic, Sigma Harmonics, the Lufia remake, Soma Bringer, the Tales games, The World Ends With You, Bleach 3rd Phantom, the Disgaea remake, the Fire Emblem games, the Luminous Arc games, Megaten: Devil Survivor, Tactics Advance 2, Heroes of Mana, Revenant Wings, the Pok?mon series and the Etrian Odyssey series...

We're talking maybe 50 awesome JRPGs and that's just off the top of my head, so I'm probably missing a few. The PSP doesn't come close.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i agree with esura take out remakes and ports on ds and what does it have?
> 
> psp has some very fun and original rpgs, and ones that i am more inclinded to play that any on the ds



Umm what are these fun and original psp games? Only one I played that was original was Final fantasy crisis core = good. And kingdom hearts BBS = sucked.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2011)

^you just listed all the rpgs on the ds half of which are remakes, and several that are not very good 

i could do the same with the psp: tactics ogre, *final fantasy crisis core*, KH birth by sleep, Dissida o12, *monster hunter* freedom unite, YS 1 and II, *3rd birthday*, god eater burst, monster hunter freedom, legend of heroes trails in the sky, *jeanne d arc*, valkryie profile lenneth, star ocean first departure, harvest moon boy and girl, YS 7, legend of heroes, dragoneers aria, Riveria, Final Fantasy I, II, Tales of the world radiant mythology, disgaea, disgaea 2, disgaea infinite, yggdra union, lunar star silver harmony, phantom brave heroes of hermuda triangle, Ys oath in feldgandea, Persona, Final Fantasy IV compilation, class of heroes, hexyz force, *phantasy star portable, phantasy star portable 2,* ZHP, star ocean 2nd evolution, *half minute hero*, Ys ark of the naphitism, breath of fire III, prinny can i really be the hero, prinny 2, persona 3, neverland card battles, vahalla knights, II, generations of chaos, adeis eclipse, spectral soul, mimana ivar chronicles, legend of heroes II, III, final fantasy tactics, shadow destiny, Jikandia the timeless land, mana khemia, dungeon maker, monster kingdom jewel summoner,* valkyria chronicles II*, crimson gem saga, astonisha story, blade dancer, brave story, adventures to go, innocent life, blazing soul accelate, wild arms xf, knights in the knightmare, what did i do to deserve this my lord

just to name a few, bolded ones are non remakes that i think are particularly great


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

Monster Hunter is a action game and also a port. Rest listed are ports save the other 5 you highlighted. Last I checked FF: Crystal Chronicles games, FF12-2, Kingdom Hearts, Golden sun, Devil summoner, shin megami. Already more original titles for DS then psp.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Monster Hunter is a action game and also a port. Rest listed are ports save the other 5 you highlighted. Last I checked FF: Crystal Chronicles games, *FF12-2*, Kingdom Hearts, Golden sun, Devil summoner, shin megami. Already more original titles for DS then psp.


Thats not an RPG. Its a RTS game.

Also, PSP has its own Kingdom Hearts game too...which is considerably better than both 358/2 Days and Re: Coded, which is a port btw. That only leaves you with one KH game, which is pretty inferior to Birth By Sleep.

Also, PSP has Persona 2 Innocent Sin, which counts as unique because even though its a remake, it was never released here on PS1.

Listed DS games


> Between the Dragon Quest remakes, Dragon Quest 9, the two Final Fantasy remakes, The Four Heroes of Light, the Chrono Trigger remake, Golden Sun 3, Nostalgia, Megaten: Strange Journey, Sands of Destruction, Radiant Historia, Suikoden Tierkreis, the Mario & Luigi games, Contact, the two one Kingdom Hearts games, Lost Magic, Sigma Harmonics, the Lufia remake, Soma Bringer, the Tales games, The World Ends With You, Bleach 3rd Phantom, the Disgaea remake, the Fire Emblem games, the Luminous Arc games, Megaten: Devil Survivor, Tactics Advance 2, Heroes of Mana, Revenant Wings, the Pok?mon series and the Etrian Odyssey series...



Listed PSP games


> i could do the same with the psp: tactics ogre, final fantasy crisis core, KH birth by sleep, Dissida o12, monster hunter freedom unite, YS 1 and II, 3rd birthday, god eater burst, monster hunter freedom, legend of heroes trails in the sky, jeanne d arc, valkryie profile lenneth, star ocean first departure, harvest moon boy and girl, YS 7, legend of heroes, dragoneers aria, Riveria, Final Fantasy I, II, Tales of the world radiant mythology, disgaea, disgaea 2, disgaea infinite, yggdra union, lunar star silver harmony, phantom brave heroes of hermuda triangle, Ys oath in feldgandea, Persona, Final Fantasy IV compilation, class of heroes, hexyz force, phantasy star portable, phantasy star portable 2, ZHP, star ocean 2nd evolution, half minute hero, Ys ark of the naphitism, breath of fire III, prinny can i really be the hero, prinny 2, persona 3, neverland card battles, vahalla knights, II, generations of chaos, adeis eclipse, spectral soul, mimana ivar chronicles, legend of heroes II, III, final fantasy tactics, shadow destiny, Jikandia the timeless land, mana khemia, dungeon maker, monster kingdom jewel summoner, valkyria chronicles II, crimson gem saga, astonisha story, blade dancer, brave story, adventures to go, innocent life, blazing soul accelate, wild arms xf, knights in the knightmare, what did i do to deserve this my lord


Crossing out all the remakes and ports, you still have more PSP JRPGs than DS. Pretty much the only thing a non-hombrewed PSP has over a DS is JRPGs. Trust me, there is more than that as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2011)

^as stated above

not only does the psp have more games, i also think it has the better ports - Star Ocean, YS, Lunar, Valkyrie Profile to the fire emblem/dragon quest - i put the ff series as a draw because both have several ports

i personally also think it has the top game as original and as a port 

and these are just US release, if we include imports Suikoden I/II compilation alone puts the psp on top


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Its probably because of the PSP with all its RPGs that I'm actually looking forward to the NGP more than 3DS, even though I'll get both eventually when they get cheaper. 

It also seems like Square Enix is at their best on PSP instead of the DS.

EDIT: Oh, Kira don't forget about FF Type-0 too. Looks to be like one of the bigger PSP games ever.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2011)

yea those were just the games that came to mind, plus the psp imo has better non rpg games like killzone, gran turismo, metal gear, god of war, Little big planet, star wars battlefront , silent hill shattered memories , and dead or alive paradise to name a few. 

im not particularly interested in the next gen handhelds but will get both when they are cheaper, but i am not going to spend 250 on 3ds, id rather go and use that as a down payment on a copy of dead space ultra edition


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im not particularly interested in the next gen handhelds but will get both when they are cheaper, but *i am not going to spend 250 on 3ds*, id rather go and use that as a *down payment on a copy of dead space ultra edition*



Wait...what?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2011)

PSP fans...never thought I'd see the day 

I owned about 15 PSP games in my entire life. And over 40 DS games. Guess you can see why I have no love for the PSP.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> PSP fans...never thought I'd see the day
> 
> I owned about 15 PSP games in my entire life. And over 40 DS games. Guess you can see why I have no love for the PSP.



I own similar amounts as well.

You misread my previous posts. I actually play and like my DS much more than my PSP, but not for JRPGs. I play my DS for games like Phoenix Wright, 999, etc. essentially adventure games. Oh and Pokemon. But when I want to play a JRPG, I know where to go, the PSP. Not that the DS JRPGs are bad, its just that there is so many of them on PSP and it seems Japanese push JRPGs on PSP more than DS.

Lately I've been enjoying PSP over DS for its PS1 emulators though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2011)

i hate the ds, its a piece of crap that i brought brand new played maybe 5 or six times then put it into a nice protective case safely on shelf and it died - i own 40ish games on the ds as well, and about 25 on the psp, although i havent bought all the psp games i want , nor does that mean the system is better, i have 40 plus games for the xbox, all are good titles, but doesnt mean its better than the gamecube which i have 38 or so titles for 

the fact of the matter is i play rpgs so the touch function means nothing to me, that results in the ds having to little crap screens, with the psp having one nice normal size screen not to mention having a better overall design, gui as well, and heres the best part the psp, bought it used and it still works, not to mention i can listen to music or watch videos without any attachments (like the microyan)

@esura, you can probably if you are lucky get an opened copy of dead space ultra edition for around 500-700 dollars, so i am saying id rather take the 250 from the 3ds add the rest and buy the game over the system

i think i already made it clear i dont think nintendo has been worth a pile of dirt since the gba and gamecube


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^you just listed all the rpgs on the ds half of which are remakes, and several that are not very good



_Half?_ Maybe five or six, actually. But lets thin out your list. I'll delete everything that isn't an RPG or is a remake. As for "several that are not very good", most of the games below are absolutely crap.



> *final fantasy crisis core*, KH birth by sleep, *monster hunter* freedom unite, god eater burst, monster hunter freedom, legend of heroes trails in the sky, *jeanne d arc*, YS 7, dragoneers aria, Tales of the world radiant mythology, class of heroes, hexyz force, *phantasy star portable, phantasy star portable 2,* ZHP, *half minute hero*, Ys ark of the naphitism, neverland card battles, vahalla knights, II, generations of chaos, adeis eclipse, spectral soul, mimana ivar chronicles, shadow destiny, Jikandia the timeless land, monster kingdom jewel summoner,* valkyria chronicles II*, crimson gem saga, astonisha story, blade dancer, brave story, adventures to go, innocent life, blazing soul accelate, wild arms xf



So even if the PSP does have more RPGs, it doesn't have anywhere near as many _good_ RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @esura, you can probably if you are lucky get an opened copy of dead space ultra edition for around 500-700 dollars, so i am saying id rather take the 250 from the 3ds add the rest and buy the game over the system
> 
> i think i already made it clear i dont think nintendo has been worth a pile of dirt since the gba and gamecube


I'm just curious on why you are buying a special edition of Dead Space Ultra Edition. I assume you are a collector, which is the only way I can make sense of that (not that you aren't getting 3DS, which I understand, but that you are spending all that money on Dead Space)



Lyra said:


> _Half?_ Maybe five or six, actually. But lets thin out your list. I'll delete everything that isn't an RPG or is a remake. As for "several that are not very good", most of the games below are absolutely crap.
> 
> 
> 
> So even if the PSP does have more RPGs, it doesn't have anywhere near as many _good_ RPGs.


This is what I want to know. Where is the _good_ RPGs for DS? Other than Contact, TWEWY, Devil Survivor, Strange Journey, Pokemon, and re-releases of Dragon Quest and Dragon Quest 9, where are these _good_ DS RPGs? I keep reading that statement, but other than the games listed and certain ports every RPG I played on DS were extremely underwhelming. Seriously, a few killer JRPGs doesn't make DS the JRPG handheld of choice.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 27, 2011)

Quality is completely subjective.  You guys might as well just throw that argument right out the window.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is what I want to know. Where is the _good_ RPGs for DS? Other than Contact, TWEWY, Devil Survivor, Strange Journey, Pokemon, and re-releases of Dragon Quest and Dragon Quest 9, where are these _good_ DS RPGs? I keep reading that statement, but other than the games listed and certain ports every RPG I played on DS were extremely underwhelming. Seriously, a few killer JRPGs doesn't make DS the JRPG handheld of choice.



You mean like Radiant Historia, Sigma Harmonics, the two Final Fantasy remakes, FFTA2, Heroes of Mana, the Chrono Trigger remake, Golden Sun: Dark Dawn and the two Mario & Luigi games? Combined with the nine games you mentioned, that's 20 killer JRPGs. I'd say that's more than enough to make the DS the JRPG handheld of choice.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Quality is completely subjective.  You guys might as well just throw that argument right out the window.



Because discussion is unhealthy, right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You mean like Radiant Historia, Sigma Harmonics, the two Final Fantasy remakes, FFTA2, Heroes of Mana, the Chrono Trigger remake, Golden Sun: Dark Dawn and the two Mario & Luigi games? Combined with the nine games you mentioned, that's 20 killer JRPGs. I'd say that's more than enough to make the DS the JRPG handheld of choice.



the final fantasy remakes were on the ps1, all of them, and 1/2 were also on the psp, not to mention IV is coming out in the best version including after years on the psp only; 

heroes of mana i hear is a terrible as has any game with the mana title in the last couple of years, like dawn of mana on the PS2; 

chrono trigger once again i have no problem playing the ps1 version or the snes, as far as i know they didnt really do anything significant with the ds port , its a port, not a remake

ill give you radiant historia as it looks very good, and a golden sun game cant be bad, but thats about it


now if i ever get my ds fixed or when i get the 3ds in the future id like to go and play FF3 finally, and the eterian series, but in the mean time there is more desirable stuff to play on the ps3, xbox 360, or the psp, hell even the wii has a couple of games i am more inclined to play like TOS 2 and Murumasa

but strictly speaking this whole argument was nonsense, just have both systems and its a moot point which is better, no matter how far i think nintendo has fallen they always have at least a game or two to incentivize me to eventually buy their product


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the final fantasy remakes were on the ps1, all of them, and 1/2 were also on the psp, not to mention IV is coming out in the best version including after years on the psp only;



Actually, this is where you're wrong. FFIII and FFIV on the DS are considerably better than any other. FFIII was never on the PS1, as well, since the DS version of FFIII was the first to ever be released outside of Japan. As for FFIV DS, you really think the PSP version compares when it's using barely updated 2D graphics? The least they could've done was put as much effort into the PSP remake as they did the DS one, but I guess that only goes to prove which console Square Enix thinks is best for JRPGs.



> heroes of mana i hear is a terrible as has any game with the mana title in the last couple of years, like dawn of mana on the PS2;



Well I loved it, it was a quirky RTS game with heavy use of RPG mechanics.



> chrono trigger once again i have no problem playing the ps1 version or the snes, as far as i know they didnt really do anything significant with the ds port , its a port, not a remake



It's still a great game, though.



> now if i ever get my ds fixed or when i get the 3ds in the future id like to go and play FF3 finally, and the eterian series, but in the mean time there is more desirable stuff to play on the ps3, xbox 360, or the psp, hell even the wii has a couple of games i am more inclined to play like TOS 2 and Murumasa



So you've not even played most of the DS's best JRPGs, yet you're still harping on about how the PSP is somehow better?


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So you've not even played most of the DS's best JRPGs, yet you're still harping on about how the PSP is somehow better?


I played most of DS's "best" JRPGs and own most of them, and I still consider PSP the handheld of choice for JRPGs.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Actually, this is where you're wrong. FFIII and FFIV on the DS are considerably better than any other. FFIII was never on the PS1, as well, since the DS version of FFIII was the first to ever be released outside of Japan. As for FFIV DS, you really think the PSP version compares when it's using barely updated 2D graphics? The least they could've done was put as much effort into the PSP remake as they did the DS one, but I guess that only goes to prove which console Square Enix thinks is best for JRPGs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am aware that the FF3 was released only on the ds  , that aside FFIV compilation when it comes out will be the best version of the game and you cannot argue that considering it will have everything the ds version has plus the after years prologue content - if you are going to tell me that a game plus bonus content is worse than just the game i do not know what to say

and FYI the FFIV compliation wont be released for almost another 1 to 2 months, so how they hell do you know what the graphics will look like, are going based on some screen shots?


ive played some psp and some ds, ive not played other psp and ds; out the psp and ds games that i have played i preferred the psp games; out of the list of games i havent played i would rather play the psp ones, so its a moot point , based on what you have said you probably havent a fraction of the psp ones let alone all the ds one you have stated so you are also making judgments on hypothetical

no one actually has the time to play ever game so you must use other things to form an opinion - do i think ff 3 will be good, yes, do i think it will be great, no, ff 1- 5, the only one that i hadnt played is 3, are all mediocre; 6 was the first great game so i seriously doubt especially because they waited so long to release it
eterian odyssey - will i like probably, will i like it more than classes of heroes, hexyz force, mimyar - probably not, ill probably like them about the same 

parasite eve III on the other hand - I believe this game stars a young lady by the name of Miss Aya Brea, that automatically means this game I will love this game
Ys series - adoll is the main of myth and legend, if the preceding games are 1/10 as good as Naphistm i will love this game 
etc. 

look the ds is not terrible system - its okay and it has some good titles, its simply not as good *imo* as its predecessor the Gameboy Advance nor its competitor , but compared to its older brother the Wii it is a godsend


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you not see that FF4 is just the old SNES version and the DS version was 3D? Just bringing that up cause I'm confused on the "Best version" nope DS is the best version still.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Did you not see that FF4 is just the old SNES version and the DS version was 3D? Just bringing that up cause I'm confused on the "Best version" nope DS is the best version still.



DS wont be the best version considering the PSP version of FFIV, while not 3D with voice acting like the DS version, will have the After Years. I heard they adding more 3D cutscenes and whatnot to both games and there is a prequel chapter (well, technically interquel) that is supposed to be after FFIV and before After Years.

I still like the DS version though, primarily for the voice acting and the CG cutscenes. Fucking hard though.

inb4pplriponafteryears


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2011)

After Years sucks tho...so DS version wins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

If the PSP version has the same extras as FFIV DS then it would be the better version, regardless of the 3D. I think VA really destroys some of the mystique anyway.

I have played only a little of the DS version though. I don't know which version to get, but whichever has the most extras wins.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2011)

The game, along with Final Fantasy IV: The After Years, was announced for the PSP as part of a compilation. The game will feature updated 2D graphics, as opposed to the 3D graphics in the DS remake. The collection will also include a new episode that takes place between the first and second games.

So not only does the psp compilation have the original game plus after years, it even has a new "episode" thats not been released before

seems to me the only really advantage of the ds version is 3d graphics over 2d, which on a screen as small as handhelds to me seems moot; but i dont care i can have my cake and eat it too, so ill just get both version, plus the gba release


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm still wondering about the changes the DS version brought. From what I have seen in some videos and such it changed a few things with extras and skills and cast, etc... 

I won't get both, but I will probably end up getting the PSP version. Especially if I figure out how to hack this baby.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

The DS FFIV is also pretty hard. Certain boss fights that were a breeze in the original is borderlining cheap as hell on the DS version (fuck you Barbarricia).

Personally, the main reason I liked DS FFIV was because of the CG cutscenes and the voice acting. I could do without the PS1-esque graphic eyesore though. FFIV is one of the only old JRPGs that I actually prefer the 2D version over the remake, unless they remake in again without the shitty PS1-level 3D graphics (PS2 graphics and beyond would do) then it would be must buy. That was seriously my main gripe with that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Well the original US version was the easy type of the game. I've played the hard type that was released in Japan. It's hard.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still wondering about the changes the DS version brought. From what I have seen in some videos and such it changed a few things with extras and skills and cast, etc...
> 
> I won't get both, but I will probably end up getting the PSP version. Especially if I figure out how to hack this baby.



The DS version has craploads of enhancements... The Augments System, which lets characters learn the abilities of other characters as well as brand new ones (apparently this was to make up for the fact that FFIV Advance let you use any party member you wanted by the end). You can completely customise the battle menu for each character (think like FFV, just with extra slots), a bunch of minigames that power up a unique Summon that Rydia has and two New Game+ that each feature their own hidden bosses.

You give up all of that for The After Years and a midquel, basically, if you go for The Complete Collection.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The DS version has craploads of enhancements... The Augments System, which lets characters learn the abilities of other characters as well as brand new ones (apparently this was to make up for the fact that FFIV Advance let you use any party member you wanted by the end). You can completely customise the battle menu for each character (think like FFV, just with extra slots), a bunch of minigames that power up a unique Summon that Rydia has and two New Game+ that each feature their own hidden bosses.
> 
> You give up all of that for The After Years and a midquel, basically, if you go for The Complete Collection.



I would give all that up for The After Years considering the gameplay enhancements weren't that much of a big deal (not as much as RE1 and REmake on GC). The After Years is a continuation of FFIV's story so it auto-wins in my book automatically. Its also cheaper to get this than to get After Years on Wii. Although, whos to say the PSP version doesn't have its own bells and whistle?



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The game is supervised by Takashi Tokita and will feature high resolution sprites[10] similar to those used in previous Final Fantasy remakes on the PSP.[6] A new soundtrack arrangement,[6][11] new levels,[12] a new computer generated imagery (CG) opening, and a gallery mode for viewing Yoshitaka Amano's artwork[13] and CG movies are also included in the game.[10] The game will run with a 16:9 screen ratio and use CG videos from the Nintendo DS remake of IV.[9] In Japan, the collection is being made available in a collector's edition[14] "Ultimate Pack" including an art book called Final Fantasy IV Complete Arts, a game guide, and Final Fantasy IV The After Years Sounds Plus—a 17-track audio CD whose final five tracks will be selected by votes cast by Japanese Square-Enix members.[15][16] This collector's bundle is packaged in a box with art based on one of Yoshitaka Amano's images.[3]



Square even considers this the "definitive" edition of FFIV. Now to only find the interview. BRB


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The DS version has craploads of enhancements... The Augments System, which lets characters learn the abilities of other characters as well as brand new ones (apparently this was to make up for the fact that FFIV Advance let you use any party member you wanted by the end). You can completely customise the battle menu for each character (think like FFV, just with extra slots), a bunch of minigames that power up a unique Summon that Rydia has and two New Game+ that each feature their own hidden bosses.
> 
> You give up all of that for The After Years and a midquel, basically, if you go for The Complete Collection.


That's what I thought. Given that, wow, I don't want a "complete" collection that doesn't have those epic additions. 

I may still play the PSP version, only because I'm interested in the expanded story, but I'd get the DS one over the PSP one I think.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would give all that up for The After Years considering the gameplay enhancements weren't that much of a big deal (not as much as RE1 and REmake on GC). The After Years is a continuation of FFIV's story so it auto-wins in my book automatically. Its also cheaper to get this than to get After Years on Wii.



Wow. The gameplay enhancements in FFIV DS aren't much of a deal? Even though it basically took FFV's menu system and enhanced it even further? The game itself is also much harder than the other versions, offering not only increased challenge from normal enemies and bosses but even two optional superbosses that can tear teams apart if you don't fight them intelligently...



> Although, whos to say the PSP version doesn't have its own bells and whistle?



What you quoted yourself already explains what the PSP version has for bells and whistles - a new soundtrack, improved sprites, a new aspect ratio, a gallery, the midquel and CGI movies. 

Since they haven't said anything about the combat system itself, I reckon the most you can hope for is an adaptation of FFIV Advance - which is to be expected, since none of the other PSP remakes of the FF games have ever been anything more than that. The FF Wiki even mentions that the party swapping in FFIV Advance is back again for the PSP remake, which just further supports this point.



> Square even considers this the "definitive" edition of FFIV. Now to only find the interview. BRB



Of course they'd say that. The DS remake sold well over a million copies and they're obviously trying to get that crowd to buy the game, so they're hardly going to say "Oh, don't bother picking this up if you've already got the much better remake for your DS".

S'no different to Capcom calling Super Street Fighter IV 3D the definitive edition of the game, even though the 3DS lacks a third of the necessary buttons and will likely never get the DLC costumes. It's simple sales speak to get people who already own the game on another console buying it a second, or third, time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

It is definitive only in terms of story, I'd say, as it ecapsulates all of the spin-offs. Gameplay wise it sounds like the DS version is the way to go, unless you're opposed to new gameplay mechanics.

I like Tactics Ogre on the PSP because it's like a different game with the mechanics they put in it. It makes it more fun to replay the game--for the first time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont understand @lyra, whered you get the idea that it will not have the things included in the ds version? they never said oh we are taking out the mini games and other inclusions from the ds version; unless you read something that i didnt or work for square enix, this one should have everything the ds has with 2d graphics instead of 3d and additional bonus content

but at the end of the day who cares, FFIV is a average game, i dont understand why square enix is wasting so much time on this ; 6-x are all significantly better and FF 6 could definitely use a remake, not to mention 7


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont understand @lyra, whered you get the idea that it will not have the things included in the ds version? they never said oh we are taking out the mini games and other inclusions from the ds version; unless you read something that i didnt or work for square enix, this one should have everything the ds has with 2d graphics instead of 3d and additional bonus content
> 
> but at the end of the day who cares, FFIV is a average game, i dont understand why square enix is wasting so much time on this ; 6-x are all significantly better and FF 6 could definitely use a remake, not to mention 7


FFIV is pretty much the most popular SNES FF game in Japan from what I heard. I personally find FFIV to be much more enjoyable than VI to be honest. Too many characters in VI for me.

You would already understand why no remake for VII is being made if you follow Square news. They is considering the possibility only after Versus XIII is released.

I heard rumours though that V and VI remake is being considered for the 3DS...however its a rumour so take that for a grain of salt. Also, I wouldn't hold my breath for any remake anytime soon for any FF game after 7. If they are hesitant to make a FFVII remake, the most popular FF game ever made, an entry that spawned multiple side games and a movie, what makes you think they'll even consider a FFVIII remake? Or IX? 

Would they rerelease them ala FF Anthology one day, most definitely (more than likely on handheld though).


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont understand @lyra, whered you get the idea that it will not have the things included in the ds version? they never said oh we are taking out the mini games and other inclusions from the ds version; unless you read something that i didnt or work for square enix, this one should have everything the ds has with 2d graphics instead of 3d and additional bonus content.



To put it simply, they're putting as much effort into this remake as they put into the PSP remakes of FFI and FFII - that means taking the content from the Advance series and porting them over to the PSP with enhanced graphics and audio. That's how it has always been, that's why there isn't a PSP remake of FFIII (since there's no Advance version of it) and that's why the remake of FFIV will be a port of FFIV Advance and not FFIV DS.



Esura said:


> I heard rumours though that V and VI remake is being considered for the 3DS...however its a rumour so take that for a grain of salt.



Actually, it's not so much a rumour. They were busy developing DS remakes of FFV and FFVI, but there were technical difficulties and they knew the 3DS would be out before they'd finish either game. Hashimoto, the guy behind the remakes, said that they were going to wait and see how the 3DS did before deciding whether or not to continue the development of the two games on that console instead.

And since the 3DS is obviously going to sell like hot cakes at a post-hunger-protest party, those two are pretty much confirmed for the 3DS now. We'll just have to wait and see how they approach it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> To put it simply, they're putting as much effort into this remake as they put into the PSP remakes of FFI and FFII - that means taking the content from the Advance series and porting them over to the PSP with enhanced graphics and audio. That's how it has always been, that's why there isn't a PSP remake of FFIII (since there's no Advance version of it) and that's why the remake of* FFIV will be a port of FFIV Advance and not FFIV DS*.


It has FFIV DS cutscenes as well. Every last one of them. They also made a brand new CG opening for FFIV too.

FFIV Advance was awesome btw.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

I actually prefer the 3D graphics of the DS version than to the 2D sprites. And I played FF4 in 2D first. The gameplay and augments are great additions as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

FFIV is still ranked #1 by a lot of people even in the US, Europe and countries outside of Japan. I think it's easily one of the best, but FFVI is way better.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> It has FFIV DS cutscenes as well. Every last one of them. They also made a brand new CG opening for FFIV too.
> 
> FFIV Advance was awesome btw.



You mean all _one_ of them, the opening? Which is the same opening the PSP remake is using, just with a different aspect ratio? And nobody is saying the Advance remake was bad, but the DS remake was just a significantly better game in both graphics and gameplay.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> And nobody is saying the Advance remake was bad, but the DS remake was just a significantly better game in both graphics and gameplay.



Graphics, yes (even though the PS1 graphics hurt my fucking eyes), but much of the gameplay enhancements weren't "significantly" better. Just enough to make the gameplay feel a bit more fresh.

I would still give that up for The After Years.

But the one problem I have with some RPG games on DS is...why the fuck was developers constantly doing 3D games on them? A large portion of RPGs on DS are in 3D. The funny thing is, why the hell wasn't FFI and FFII re done in 3D on PSP? Why is there more 2D RPGs on PSP than the DS and more 3D RPG games on DS than PSP?

Tutututu


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Graphics, yes (even though the PS1 graphics hurt my fucking eyes), but much of the gameplay enhancements weren't "significantly" better. Just enough to make the gameplay feel a bit more fresh.
> 
> I would still give that up for The After Years.



The enhancements were considerably better. The way you fought was completely flexible thanks to the Augments System and characters could be given highly specific or versatile roles, depending upon how you approached them. Like you could give Counter, Draw Attacks, Brace and HP+50% to Cecil to turn him into a monstrous tank. Or you could give Rosa Dualcast, MP+50%, White Magic and Fast Talker to turn her into a healer that can heal the party quicker than the enemies can hurt them. Or give Rydia Summon, Bluff, Dualcast and Fast Talker so she can effectively deal three or four times as much damage with Bahamut as normal in one turn.

Really, the Augments System is highly versatile and the fact that there are two New Game+ means there are three of each Augment. Can't get much fairer than that.



> But the one problem I have with some RPG games on DS is...why the fuck was developers constantly doing 3D games on them? A large portion of RPGs on DS are in 3D. The funny thing is, why the hell wasn't FFI and FFII re done in 3D on PSP? Why is there more 2D RPGs on PSP than the DS and more 3D RPG games on DS than PSP?
> 
> Tutututu



There are more DS's out there, plus developers simply like the DS more. It's the more popular console for gamers and developers, so why not put more effort into its games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Man now I wanna play  FFIV DS. 

Thanks for ruining my finances, Lyra.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 3, 2011)

quick poll; Who here would buy a PSN version of Suikoden II (even if you already have the disc) if it was meant to test the waters for a Suikoden VI?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Eh, I don't think I would. I don't have any motivation to play Suikoden II again. Unless they added something to it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2011)

if its like 6 bucks or so i might


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man now I wanna play  FFIV DS.
> 
> Thanks for ruining my finances, Lyra.



It's for the good of everyone that you play the real definitive version.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's for the good of everyone that you play the real definitive version.


Ah, the definitive version, you mean the SNES version right? 
cwutididthere


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

So I just picked up Vagrant Story on the PSN. Fucking gorgeous game, I can't believe I never picked this up when it first came out. Even with the dated graphics the art direction is beautiful.

The main character could lose the antenna hairstyle though..... 

This game and Xenogears is going to keep me very busy for the next few weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Vagrant Story?


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Stop hatin'. You know you love it.

I just got Radiant Historia in the mail today. Heard the gameplay is good so can't wait to try it out.

Heard it has that ol' skool RPG flava.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Threads of Fate and Legend of Mana should be coming to PSN next as well.

Now if only they could release Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross.

Possibly Parasite Eve as well considering 3rd birthday is coming out. Come on Sony!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

The World said:


> I just got Radiant Historia in the mail today. Heard the gameplay is good so can't wait to try it out. Heard it has that ol' skool RPG flava.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

The World said:


> Threads of Fate and Legend of Mana should be coming to PSN next as well.
> 
> Now if only they could release Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross.
> 
> Possibly Parasite Eve as well considering 3rd birthday is coming out. Come on Sony!


Legend of Mana is a game I might actually get. It has been a long time and I owe it a replay or two. 

I still haven't gotten around to playing Radiant Historia. TO is just too good.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

I only got to the second mission before I put down TO and my PSP. I have too many games >.<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel sorry for your loss and I sympathize your plight.


But you must go play it. Now.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

I really should hack my PSP...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I plan on doing just that once I finish TO. I just don't want to risk losing any data or anything in the interim.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 3, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> quick poll; Who here would buy a PSN version of Suikoden II (even if you already have the disc) if it was meant to test the waters for a Suikoden VI?


I'd buy it for sure. I also want Xenogears but it hasn't been released in Europe yet, I wonder if it's gonna be released at all.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 3, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> quick poll; Who here would buy a PSN version of Suikoden II (even if you already have the disc) if it was meant to test the waters for a Suikoden VI?



I would. I was already thinking of buying Suikoden on PSN to replay it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

If they released Suikoden V on there I'd get that, depending on how much it was. My copy of it was defunct.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2011)

Chrono Cross is epic, imo much better than Chrono Trigger, and I would like to see Chrono Break at some point. But I pretty much own every rpg released on psn so , most of this news to me is "yeah, so what". 

They could at least release radical dreamers though. 

Hmmm Im getting curious about Catherine, supposedly the game is supposed to be so ridiculous hard that Japanese gamers (and I think this guys are hard core on difficulty) want a patch to make the game easier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I would probably replay Chrono Cross, but I still don't think it is anything close to CT from what I remember playing it the first go 'round. I liked the character recruitment, that's about it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd prefer if they released Suikoden III on PSN so I can finally play it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2011)

eh i thought chrono cross had better story, better graphics, and better characters (with the exception of chrono the MC, he was probably my favorite, but other than him i dislike most of the trigger character all five of them, and like a sizeable amount of the cross characters)

^they dont really seem to be releasing ps2 games at this time, especially because they are still relatively easy to find


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2011)

Those who hated Snow in FFXIII is going to looove the fact that his English voice actor, Troy Baker, will voice Vincent in Catherine. I heard the lady who voiced Yuna is voicing Catherine (the slut one) as well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If they released Suikoden V on there I'd get that, depending on how much it was. My copy of it was defunct.


I would fucking love it if they released it on PSN and fixed the atrocious loading times. I loved the shit out of Suikoden V but it was so badly coded with framerate issues and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long loading times.

Can't believe it's been like 5-6 years since Suikoden V came out. I'm starting to lose all hope that Suikoden VI will ever came out which is a shame because it's possibly my favorite series. Just release Suikoden II style game on PSN/XBLA and the fans would love it and it wouldn't be too expensive to make. I'm sure it would make profit. Please Konami. 

And I know I made a topic about Exit Fate back in the day but if you didn't play it, you really should. It's seriously such a fantastic treat for Suikoden fans. *GO PLAY IT.* I have played pretty much all the good RPG's out there and I'm serious when I say that this free indie game totally holds its own against many of the industry greats. It does use resources from other RPG's and it's very much alike Suikoden 2 but just play it. The story is really, really good and the game is really well done. In this age where we are lacking in good new RPG's it's a real treat and if you set out to get all the characters and do all the side-quests you'll easily get 30-40 hours out of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eh i thought chrono cross had better story, better graphics, and better characters (with the exception of chrono the MC, he was probably my favorite, but other than him i dislike most of the trigger character all five of them, and like a sizeable amount of the cross characters)
> 
> ^they dont really seem to be releasing ps2 games at this time, especially because they are still relatively easy to find


 Really? I don't even remember CC's story or any of the characters, honestly. The only one I remember is the little alien. 

CT, on the other hand, had some badass characters. Frog, Magus, and Robo were all pretty awesome. Robo especially with his little pink robot girlfriend was a good character story. Magus' music was just badass beyond belief. And his backstory was interesting just as Frog/Glenn's was.

Makes me want to play CT again if anything.


DragonSlayer said:


> I would fucking love it if they released it on PSN and fixed the atrocious loading times. I loved the shit out of Suikoden V but it was so badly coded with framerate issues and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long loading times.
> 
> Can't believe it's been like 5-6 years since Suikoden V came out. I'm starting to lose all hope that Suikoden VI will ever came out which is a shame because it's possibly my favorite series. Just release Suikoden II style game on PSN/XBLA and the fans would love it and it wouldn't be too expensive to make. I'm sure it would make profit. Please Konami.
> 
> And I know I made a topic about Exit Fate back in the day but if you didn't play it, you really should. It's seriously such a fantastic treat for Suikoden fans. *GO PLAY IT.* I have played pretty much all the good RPG's out there and I'm serious when I say that this free indie game totally holds its own against many of the industry greats. It does use resources from other RPG's and it's very much alike Suikoden 2 but just play it. The story is really, really good and the game is really well done. In this age where we are lacking in good new RPG's it's a real treat and if you set out to get all the characters and do all the side-quests you'll easily get 30-40 hours out of it.


Yeah, they could certainly use to spruce up the game a little and drop those loading times.  But it was an awesome game and a triumphant return of the series after the failure of IV. I didn't think it was that long ago either. 

We need a new one now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2011)

Snow was actually the only character that i sort of liked in FF13

i thought frog was stupid, the robot was lame, i didnt like either of the 3 females characters, and i dont even remember this magus character so cant be worth much; Crosses story i believe was more about alternate reality across parallel worlds vs time like in trigger, but i thought the story was more fleshed out and thought then in trigger


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess I'm the opposite. I barely remember much of CC outside of the main character being a Lynx or something in an alternate reality. It was weird and I didn't much care for it.

Magus is the badass that was summoning Lavos. He uses a scythe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2011)

eh Harly > all

i mean dont get me wrong i still think trigger was a great rpg, i just prefer cross; plus its a real buzz kill when you find out that everyone from trigger gets killed


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eh Harly > all
> 
> i mean dont get me wrong i still think trigger was a great rpg, i just prefer cross; plus its a real buzz kill when you find out that everyone from trigger gets killed



You what? D:


----------



## Nakor (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone have trouble getting their credit card information accepted by Sony when trying to add money to your PSN account?

It keeps telling me that the information I entered is incorrect. I copied it exactly from the account information page of my credit card website.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Those who hated Snow in FFXIII is going to looove the fact that his English voice actor, Troy Baker, will voice Vincent in Catherine. I heard the lady who voiced Yuna is voicing Catherine (the slut one) as well.



Aww, I was kinda hoping for Steve Blum, since Vincent sorta looks like Spike.

Troy's still good, though. Wonder how he'll handle playing someone who's not a jerkass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You what? D:



You find out in chrono cross that literally almost right after trigger, chrono and company are all killed, its shown in semi flash back situation


Apparently Record of Agarest war zero is already listed for sale on both systems, including a limited edition, i guess the first one sold pretty well; but it seems the rpg flood gate if finally opening, it was slim pickings for a while on the next gen systems, especially the ps3; i think for the first year or two folklore was like the only rpg on the system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't remember that part. I tried to replay CC a while ago but the emulation is pretty shoddy and the gameplay now makes me go .


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Does anyone have trouble getting their credit card information accepted by Sony when trying to add money to your PSN account?
> 
> It keeps telling me that the information I entered is incorrect. I copied it exactly from the account information page of my credit card website.



My credit card works, but after I realized the way Sony access your card online, well...I'd recommend buying PSN cards instead. If you really want to get something though, after you enter your information and buy your shit, delete all the information off your PS3. But I digress.

Make sure you enter your information very, very carefully. I used to have problems too but you have to make sure you put everything exactly how it is on your card. 

EX. If you have a MasterCard, select the MasterCard (MC) option from the drop down menu.

Also, when you enter your card number, don't add any hyphens or space in between the number.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember that part. I tried to replay CC a while ago but the emulation is pretty shoddy and the gameplay now makes me go .



Its called a ps1, you should try playing an actual game one of these days.

Its a weird scene, its towards the later part of the game, you and your group come across an area where little kid version of the chrono trigger characters are playing; i forgot if you can interact with them or not; but long story short a few years after the end trigger at minimium chrono and the blonde chick are killed , but i think most of the cast actually gets killed off; i want to say the inventor chick lived longer than the rest but not sure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

But I don't have a PS1.  I have tried to play PS1 games on my PS2 but it looks so awful.  

I'd need to buy an old TV to play it. Nuts to that.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> My credit card works, *but after I realized the way Sony access your card online*, well...I'd recommend buying PSN cards instead. If you really want to get something though, after you enter your information and buy your shit, delete all the information off your PS3. But I digress.
> 
> Make sure you enter your information very, very carefully. I used to have problems too but you have to make sure you put everything exactly how it is on your card.
> 
> ...



What do you mean?

I swear I entered everything perfectly. I've never had any issues before when entering my credit card info for other places. 

I did end up buying a PSN card, which I will continue to do in the future. Ended up buying Xenogears. Started playing it, hate how there is no minimap when you enter a zone, just a compass. Too bad I will stop playing it for awhile since DAII comes out tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Minimap? Damn you new gamers are spoiled.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 7, 2011)

from what i recall cross looks no different on the ps2 than ps1, or the ps3 for that matter; i have all 3 

i played it all the way through on the ps2, and partial on the ps1, ive tested it on the ps3 but never played too far into it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Minimap? Damn you new gamers are spoiled.





I know right? Damn pussies, the lot of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> from what i recall cross looks no different on the ps2 than ps1, or the ps3 for that matter; i have all 3
> 
> i played it all the way through on the ps2, and partial on the ps1, ive tested it on the ps3 but never played too far into it.


 Not on the console itself, no, but on my new widescreen TV it is distorted and ugly. 


And it doesn't even have a minimap! 


()


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 7, 2011)

Eh im not expecting ps1 game to look overly stellar on a new widescreen, and i believe there is a mini map in the strategy guide


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Eh im not expecting ps1 game to look overly stellar on a new widescreen, and i believe there is a mini map in the strategy guide



Minimaps and Strategy Guides? Whatever happened to blindly going where your fingers take you? Has everyone lost their spirit of adventure in preference for a hand to hold?

For _shame_.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

Double post! 

So, like, I'm playing Tactics Ogre and stuff... It's awesome so far. The portraits are brilliant by themselves - 'specially the male Wizard. I just bought every Dark Magic available and had him learn them all, simply for the illusion that makes it seem like he's learning new magic as he levels up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Minimaps and Strategy Guides? Whatever happened to blindly going where your fingers take you? Has everyone lost their spirit of adventure in preference for a hand to hold?
> 
> For _shame_.



eh i collect guides, but rarely use them

however, most people just dont have the patience to play through an rpg multiple times, especially the 100 hour ones, especially with achievements


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2011)

lol. I just hate when I'm in an area where I'm not sure where to go and the game has random battles. With how many good games are out there and other forms of media to invest myself in, plus working 40 hours a week(not including the extra 10 hours a week I have to spend on unpaid lunch and getting to work), I just don't have time to invest 80+ hours into a single player game anymore. Especially if 30 of those hours are unnecessary random battles. 

I want my rpgs to be between 40-50 hours. Only reason it could be more is if you are going for bonus stuff, which I usually don't do if the game is that long already.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't like adventuring in Rpg's that much. Mostly because I will inevitably get lost, and then adventuring is no longer fun


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting lost is really part of the fun for me. Sometimes it might seem frustrating at the moment of getting lost but looking at the big picture, it's often a huge part of the overall experience and the immersion for me. I like to be overwhelmed, just in moderation.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> lol. I just hate when I'm in an area where I'm not sure where to go and the game has random battles. With how many good games are out there and other forms of media to invest myself in, plus working 40 hours a week(not including the extra 10 hours a week I have to spend on unpaid lunch and getting to work), I just don't have time to invest 80+ hours into a single player game anymore. Especially if 30 of those hours are unnecessary random battles.
> 
> I want my rpgs to be between 40-50 hours. Only reason it could be more is if you are going for bonus stuff, which I usually don't do if the game is that long already.



Co-sing this. 20-25 hours is good for me. 30 hours is perfect. 30-40 is ok, kind of stretching it. Anything 50+ is to much. I don't have the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Eh im not expecting ps1 game to look overly stellar on a new widescreen, and i believe there is a mini map in the strategy guide


But it doesn't show you your location. 



Lyra said:


> Double post!
> 
> So, like, I'm playing Tactics Ogre and stuff... It's awesome so far. The portraits are brilliant by themselves - 'specially the male Wizard. I just bought every Dark Magic available and had him learn them all, simply for the illusion that makes it seem like he's learning new magic as he levels up.


Wizards are shitty in the new version. Their magic got knocked down so many pegs it's not even funny. It's mostly single target, though it's still pretty powerful. I miss being able to take out giant groups of enemies with a fire spell.  


DragonSlayer said:


> Getting lost is really part of the fun for me. Sometimes it might seem frustrating at the moment of getting lost but looking at the big picture, it's often a huge part of the overall experience and the immersion for me. I like to be overwhelmed, just in moderation.


 I hate getting lost in my RPGs. It's frustrating for me. I might have enjoyed it when I was younger and less cynical and angry, but I'm old and bitter now.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wizards are shitty in the new version. Their magic got knocked down so many pegs it's not even funny. It's mostly single target, though it's still pretty powerful. I miss being able to take out giant groups of enemies with a fire spell.



I dunno whether to make the main character stick with his role or become a Rune Knight... Turning him into a Red Mage would be nice, af'er all, and the game is awfully flexible with what elements you can learn.

Either way, it's a fun game. I'm playing this and Persona 3 Portable, so I'm sort of swapping between the two every so often. For some reason, it makes both more fun... Or they're both just amazing games, end of story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Rune Knight is pretty lame, actually. I've heard the main makes a good ninja, but I kept him a Warrior all the way up to chapter 4 when I turned him into a Swordmaster. He sucks as a Swordmaster, FYI.

He'd do well in pretty much any role I suppose, but Rune Knights are generally just weak. Versatile but weak.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 8, 2011)

i just got tired of talking to every npc a long time ago, i remeber on the first games i would talk to every npc, check every rock, but it just too tedious, plus there just not as much time in the day anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I used to do that a lot, too, but over the years you get tired of doing it. It's tedious. But you miss out on all the cool secrets that way.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 8, 2011)

another problem is quantity, i mean back in the day you had like a few stellar titles and some okay titles over the course of a few years, but now especially latter part of the ps2 and now seemingly on the ps3 and xbox, you get 2-5 rpgs a month or so - not to mention other note worthy titles

i mean i still love side quests, and you gotta have optional bosses; and i always try to do those but i mean take star ocean for example - who here has all the trophies (last time i checked like 8 xbox users), i dont have the time to figure out how to augment my stats so i can raise someones life by some arbitrary number, nor beat the hardest boss in the game with one of the weakest characters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

I like side bosses and stuff, too, and side quests as long as they are boring fetch quests. Honestly though I give up really easily these days on optional bosses if I have to grind too long.

I think it's because I'm old.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2011)

I outright refuse to grind, ever. When I first meet a boss, I get it into my head that I can beat them at the level I am. If I lose, I go at them again as soon as I can. If I lose again, I change up my party (whether classes or equipment) and try again. Usually it never takes more'n two or three tries to kill a boss, even the optional superbosses.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I outright refuse to grind, ever. When I first meet a boss, I get it into my head that I can beat them at the level I am. If I lose, I go at them again as soon as I can. If I lose again, I change up my party (whether classes or equipment) and try again. Usually it never takes more'n two or three tries to kill a boss, even the optional superbosses.



quite frankly this is outright bs as 99 percent of the optional bosses are design to be near impossible even with maxed out characters, so i really doubt you will your way to beat these characters; you can beat super optional bosses easy, and it takes me an average of 2 hours to beat a final fantasy game, optional bosses included


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> quite frankly this is outright bs as 99 percent of the optional bosses are design to be near impossible even with maxed out characters, so i really doubt you will your way to beat these characters; you can beat super optional bosses easy, and it takes me an average of 2 hours to beat a final fantasy game, optional bosses included



What? In the FF series, as an example, none of the optional superbosses should take _anyone_ more than three tries to kill. You should be able to beat them when they first become unlocked, as well. Neo-Babil is the only real exception to the rule and even he went down on the third try. Optional superbosses usually rely on strategy, not powerlevelling.

Besides, I've been playing RPGs for over fifteen years... I'd be pretty insulted if there ever existed an optional superboss I couldn't beat.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2011)

while i will admit some require strategy, its not strategy you could figure out in a couple of tries, and even then your characters have to be ridiculously haxxed --> case in point FF7 weapons you basically need multiple knights of the round to have any chance , not something you will just happen upon, in fact to get multiple knight you probably have to grind more than lvl 99; there is no level 99 but in ffx nemesis will not go down that easily, same thing with tyrant in ffx2, hell you cant even get to him unless you are near max level; not to mention the original optional boss omega weapon on ff1 or 2 who is a random battle right before the final boss --> this guy is arguably the toughest enemy in the ff games

i will admit some are easier than others, and maybe dont require max leveling like in ff4 shinrya and omega but some are ridiculous


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

There are a lot of bosses you're right about, Lyra, and I usually follow that same method and usually win. However, I'll have to agree with Kira:

Omega Weapon (FFV and maybe FFVIII but I never tried) - you're not beating that in three tries unless you're already maxed and read a FAQ.

Ozma in FFIX

Emerald and Ruby in FFVII - it's possible to beat either in 1-3 tries, but only if you just so happen to have the right stuff at the time, which is silly.

All of the extra bosses near the end of Star Ocean I and II are next to impossible to beat without being godlike.


And, since you don't grind, I doubt you'd be strong enough to beat any of them. Maybe Ozma if you follow that trick they did to beat him on level 1 or something.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

I can take any optional superboss within three attempts, I didn't say I can take _any_ without returning later - hell, I even told you in Radiant Historia that there are two optional superbosses that'll stomp the crap out of you if you go after them the second they're unlocked. You have to wait 'til endgame just to stand a chance and even then you need to spend most of the time spamming Resurrection.

While there are a few here and there, _generally_ no boss (optional or otherwise) requires that I grind or lose more than twice before I actually beat them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I never beat Omega Weapon in FFV and I'm not ashamed to admit that.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never beat Omega Weapon in FFV and I'm not ashamed to admit that.



I've never played much of FFV... But how could you lose against something you can actually cast Stop on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I never use time spells other than Meteo and Haste. 

And I would never attempt to cast Stop on a boss since it never seems to work on anything anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2011)

If im not mistaken i dont remeber if this four or five; but the tactics i remeber for omega weapon is a. get lucky, there is one attack he does , doesnt matter what your stats you are dead b. have two swords (one of which you get by beating the other optional boss), with a certain element on one character, and that character has double attack skill learned, and he should go down in two turns
@lyra , so how many tries did it take you to beat Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, Omega kills you in about 2-3 moves and he's weak to Lightning Element. I just always died before doing enough damage. Even with a team of Dragoons jumping on him with electric weapons.


----------



## Defil3dXSpirit (Mar 9, 2011)

I for one Like the KH series.... because i have pretty much played everyone of them and i love how they include disney characters such as Jack Skellengton, i usually try to get the extra weps Spells etc in RPG's after my first play through.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lyra , so how many tries did it take you to beat Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts



Two. Kingdom Hearts has never been the most challenging series going and pretty much everything Sephiroth uses can be dodged pretty easily. I only lost the first time because of a bad move on my part.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2011)

got you beat on that one, beat him on the first try, at level 30, no problem.  

@crazy yea it was a matter of luck, if he hit you with that one attack you were screwed, it was a kill or be killed situation 

Im going to probably start the first legend of heroes while i wait for my flight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

If they do a 3D remake of FFV I will give him a serious go.


After I clean the 50 gallons of semen out of my underpants.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2011)

or they could just put out FF7 or versus, i believe Square Enix already has 255 skill level in the beat a dead horse category


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh, I'd rather have a FFV remake than a FFVII one.

As for Versus, I'm not even hopeful for a good game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If they do a 3D remake of FFV I will give him a serious go.
> 
> 
> After I clean the 50 gallons of semen out of my underpants.



You might end up needing to clean out a hundred... They confirmed that they were thinking about FFV on the 3DS, but needed to see how well the console did first - and it's been sold out everywhere since day one. FFV 3D is coming out within a year, I'd wager.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe even 300 gallons.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay Lyra, if you're really as good as you say then have you played Devil Survivor and if so how well did you fair against bosses like Belial and the final boss?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Okay Lyra, if you're really as good as you say then have you played Devil Survivor and if so how well did you fair against bosses like Belial and the final boss?



Fighting Beldr and Belial at the same time was hard, but on their own they weren't a major problem. The giant bug dude was the hardest Bel to beat for me. As for the final boss, let's just say it wasn't exactly Lucifer.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Fighting Beldr and Belial at the same time was hard, but on their own they weren't a major problem. The giant bug dude was the hardest Bel to beat for me. As for the final boss, let's just say it wasn't exactly Lucifer.



Wait, you have to fight both of them at the same time? What the fuck? I'm pretty much at the end now fighting some demon thing inside of that girl's head.

Yeah...I'm never going to beat this game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, you have to fight both of them at the same time? What the fuck? I'm pretty much at the end now fighting some demon thing inside of that girl's head.
> 
> Yeah...I'm never going to beat this game.



Oh, that fight is easy... You'll go up against a giant bug soon that's _really_ hard. Or at least, it owned the hell out of my team due to my overreliance on physical attacks.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh, that fight is easy... You'll go up against a giant bug soon that's _really_ hard. Or at least, it owned the hell out of my team due to my overreliance on physical attacks.


Cause physical attacks in SMT games always seem to be better than the Magic ones unless you are using a skill that the opponent is weak against. I rely on physicak attacks too, even my healer Yuzu.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard out of the Shin games, Death in nocturne is ridiculous


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I heard out of the Shin games, Death in nocturne is ridiculous



Lucifer is much, much worse.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Fighting Beldr and Belial at the same time was hard, but on their own they weren't a major problem. The giant bug dude was the hardest Bel to beat for me. As for the final boss, let's just say it wasn't exactly Lucifer.



Seriously, it took almost everything I had to beat Belial and I gave up trying to beat the final boss because its health bar is so insane. Is it because I'm no good at this or do you need to grind like crazy to do at all well?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys playing through Shadow hearts From the new world. I was just wondering how many pictures do I need to take of each boss, you know for the snap shot people. 

Oh and does anyone else but me love the music in Shadow hearts. I mean listen these.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es1uNda4p8o[/YOUTUBE]

That is just awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MRHV_Cf41E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

That is a hell of a track for a final boss

Seriously though who can deny the awesomness of the Shadow hearts games in general really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

I never played anything beyond the first Shadow Hearts. It was cool, but I hated that battle system.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Seriously, it took almost everything I had to beat Belial and I gave up trying to beat the final boss because its health bar is so insane. Is it because I'm no good at this or do you need to grind like crazy to do at all well?



You just need to Skill Crack the right stuff and assign definitive roles to each team. Rage Soul is a good way of dealing impressive damage, so give that, Ares Aid and Phys Jump to Izuna or Kaido for attacks that deal triple damage and have a 50% chance of dealing twice that. Babel goes down in no time.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Considering buying Radient Historia...once I find it cheap.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been playing Persona 3 Portable a lot lately... I've clocked nearly nine hours in two days. I've currently got this awesome Persona called Tam Lin - might not be all that powerful, but looks awesome when it attacks and stuff.

I've still got to get used to the fact that you can swap Persona mid-battle... I pulled off a nifty combo with the Protagonist alone - exploiting the weakness each enemy individually to knock them over, then swapped to another Persona to hit them all at once for the kill.

This game is awfully distracting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Considering buying Radient Historia...once I find it cheap.


 Just buy it. It's worth is. 


Lyra said:


> I've been playing Persona 3 Portable a lot lately... I've clocked nearly nine hours in two days. I've currently got this awesome Persona called Tam Lin - might not be all that powerful, but looks awesome when it attacks and stuff.
> 
> I've still got to get used to the fact that you can swap Persona mid-battle... I pulled off a nifty combo with the Protagonist alone - exploiting the weakness each enemy individually to knock them over, then swapped to another Persona to hit them all at once for the kill.
> 
> This game is awfully distracting.


 Persona 3 was fun at first, but then it was just too much "use this element vs that element or you die lol" kind of a thing. I guess it's supposed to promote strategy, but there isn't any strategy to be made. You just have to know the elements.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

That's what I'm worried about... If fights are reduced to simply:

1. Use super effective skill.
2. Repeat until all enemies are knocked over.
3. Use All-Out Attack.
4. Repeat 1~3 'til you win.

Then the fun might be short lived... These Social Links are more a curiosity than something I'm enjoying doing, as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2011)

Social links are tedium 

Once you get past bullshit and characteristically-Atlus bullshit insta-death spells, it's less complex than Pokemon.  I rarely needed any sort of buff or non-damage dealing attack in either Persona 3 or 4--haven't played P3P yet, but I doubt it's changed much from the PS2 version.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 10, 2011)

I enjoyed Persona 2: Innocent Sin way more than P3/4, mostly because the environments were a bit more diverse and I don't spend half the game in school. Less repetitive, and more interesting villains.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't remember how many hours in I got (14-20 at most) but it never seemed to change. It's fine if that's your bag, and I enjoyed the creation of new personas quite a bit, but I got another game right at the same time and played that instead.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I really should put more time into Tactics Ogre and Jeanne D'Arc...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Should. 

And as soon as I finish Radiant Historia, I'm playin' TO again.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

I could always just play Birth by Sleep or Dissidia Duodecim instead...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Do it. 


I am going to try to hack my PSP this weekend or something, maybe. It seems easy enough and I bought a new 16gb card.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do it.
> 
> 
> I am going to try to hack my PSP this weekend or something, maybe. It seems easy enough and I bought a new 16gb card.



I heard that all you need to do now is update your PSP to 6.35 and run something called 6.35 HEN Pro... Apparently that lets you run an eboot file called Prometheus ISO Loader and play backups.

I haven't tried it yet, though, since my PSP's memory card is abysmally tiny. I'd be lucky to fit one game on it.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been on a JRPG kick lately 
And Bayonetta but that doesnt really apply here 

I just bought 
last remnant
lost odyssey 
magna carta 2
infinite undiscovery 
and Enchanted arms
Oh and dragon age 2

You guys will never see me again :33


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh, that fight is easy... You'll go up against a giant bug soon that's _really_ hard. Or at least, it owned the hell out of my team due to my overreliance on physical attacks.



Haha seriously. Fuck that bug and it laying its fucking eggs in you. That and the battle right after were probably the hardest, though. Everything else was pretty cake. Definitely right about Skill Cracks. Cracking as many as you can on your first playthrough by the time you can to the last couple of bosses helps SOOOO much.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy Dance is the most vital, I think, since there's no such thing as resistance to Almighty damage. That can deal chunks of damage against bosses, 'specially if you give it to Yuzu or Amane...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2011)

played some astonisha story today, i have to say the first few hours are kind of hard because you only have one party member, but then in the span of what seemed like a few minutes i got like 5 or 6 extra members 

since i got home i was going to eat into the rpg back log, but Dead Space 2 is calling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I always love that power boost you get with new members on your team. Makes you feel unbeatable.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

So is Astonisha Story any good? I know the translation is terrible, but that's about all I know...

Been playing P3P a lot more (obviously~) and Mitsuru finally joined my party. I'm sort of annoyed at myself, though, since I fused Personas that I probably shouldn't have. I had pumped it full of those stat-boosting Cards and even given it minor HP/MP regen... But since the Chariot Arcana is already at Level 7, how could I resist fusing a Zoutouchen? The Persona got to a much higher level than anyone else after the Bonus EXP, too...

I guess the only reason I'm annoyed thought is 'cause Zoutouchen looks crap compared to Tam Lin.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Misturu is alot better than that annoying cunt Yukari. Maybe she was more tolerable in Japanese, but her English VA had me thinking she was a total bitch throughout most the game until maybe the end.

Aigis Shinjiro/Akihiko Doggie > all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I liked that one guy with the swords.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Misturu is alot better than that annoying cunt Yukari. Maybe she was more tolerable in Japanese, but her English VA had me thinking she was a total bitch throughout most the game until maybe the end.
> 
> Aigis Shinjiro/Akihiko Doggie > all.



I need to get to Genius as soon as possible, so Mitsuru will date me! I'm in lesbians with her already! 

When does the dog come along? :33


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Dog should come along soon but sorry to disappoint I don't think you can date Mitsuru until around 3/4 of the game in, I think. Been awhile since I played P3P. I picked up P4 the other day. I found this hilarious webcomic. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qR_LM4nQ7w&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

I really need to play Persona 4 after I've beaten this game... I think the best mechanic of this game is the ability to swap Persona mid-battle. But compared to Devil Survivor, where you could select the skills of every team leader and what demons accompany them, customisation is really lacking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

You promised you'd play TO.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I read they also took out the ability to use multiple weapons as the MC in the PSP version.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You promised you'd play TO.



I can't help iiiiiiit. 

Every time I try to play another game, I keep thinking about P3P... I couldn't even play more'n three levels of Jeanne D'Arc or get past the first level of Prinny 2 'cause of that.



The World said:


> Yeah I read they also took out the ability to use multiple weapons as the MC in the PSP version.



I don't really mind about that, since Persona offer the various physical attack types and the MCs weapon seems to be better than everyone else's. Got to admit, though, the female MC has the much cooler weapon overall. Bisentos are waaaaay more awesome than short swords.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah her special attacks look so much more badass than the male MC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm gonna have to come over to your house and make you play it.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

So this oddly named RPG is coming out next week for the PS3.

 Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel. I wonder if it's good. 



Combat looks pretty standard.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2011)

This should get CMX interested they have pedo clothes changes mid-battle. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUpOyGkiKKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vk9S7xuMys&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2011)

@crazy, yea new members are nice, plus you rarely have all the best characters from the start, theres always an uber character to recruit 

@lyra, hmmmm its not bad, but it is not anything special - there are some really stupid jokes and dialogue, the main character over plays the whole chivalry card, and the difficulty can vary greatly, at times it a little hard, at others easy; i havent gotten to far into the story yet, but hey it has a chick with dragon wings, and elf girls, not to mention everyone's favorite a magical tsundere girl - so its enough to keep me entertained for an hour or two on the plane

@world, were those skimpy outfits i saw in that trailer? alright.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm so glad there's a Persona Compendium. Although it does often leave me spending tens of thousands of yen just to get back Persona I fused into something purely out of curiosity...


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2011)

The World said:


> So this oddly named RPG is coming out next week for the PS3.
> 
> Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel. I wonder if it's good.
> 
> ...



Someone was telling me you have to play the first two games to understand this one I hope thats not the case....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2011)

picked up Hyperdimesional Neptunia today, huzzah


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2011)

^Game is horrible...in every way. Worst story EVER.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 12, 2011)

Does Kingdom Hearts count or does the inclusion of FF characters null it?


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Does Kingdom Hearts count or does the inclusion of FF characters null it?



People talk about any JRPGs in here, FF as well despite the title of thread.

That said, Kingdom Hearts isn't a part of the FF series, it is it's own separate entity.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Woo! My current Personae are Odin and Oberon - Ares looks awesome. There are only six big demons left, too.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm... Aigis (I s'pose Aegis is the proper name) is ridiculously strong. The Protagonist has a weapon that grants 94 Attack right now and his weapon is typically eight points higher than anyone else's since it's a fusion weapon an' all... Yet Aigis' weapon has 141 Attack, meaning her physical attacks usually do one and a half times the damage of those my Protagonist can dish out - and that's even without that crazy mode of hers.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 12, 2011)

Darkside of Xeen but that's super old.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought Dragon Quest VI for DS.

It was either that, Pokemon White, or Radiant Historia. I technically don't need White Version because I have the Black one, but the collector in me just wanted it for shits and giggles and Radiant Historia is fucking expensive. I then saw some Dragon Quest H pics that intrigued me, so I bought a copy.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Radiant Historia is also fucking worth every penny. Dragon Quest VI might be a decent game, but I dropped it like a hot brick when Radiant Historia arrived. That game is well out of the other's league.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Radiant Historia is also fucking worth every penny. Dragon Quest VI might be a decent game, but I dropped it like a hot brick when Radiant Historia arrived. That game is well out of the other's league.



I dont see RH being 60 bucks worth, which is the going rate right now.


----------



## Nois (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I might replay me some of the Grandia games


----------



## Velocity (Mar 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I dont see RH being 60 bucks worth, which is the going rate right now.



That's to be expected... It's an Atlus game. They're always highly priced, to counter their collectability and sheer awesomeness. Can't go wrong with Atlus, that's for sure.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 12, 2011)

oh shit is it really at sixty because its 35 in gamestop and ive seen several copies, i might go back and pick up the sealed one though; plus it might be reprinted later minus the soundtrack

picked up another mario allstars today, its going fast, also got a complete 16bit genesis and sega cd today at the flea market, now i can finally play popful mail

@crazy, yea i hear bad things from critics but the overall user score is still pretty decent


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2011)

Radiant Historia was up to like 80 dollars on Amazon the other day I don't know why?

And yes Aigis is crazy badass. I had her in my final party along with doggie and Akihiko. If you play a girl you can have Shinjiro in it too I think....


----------



## Velocity (Mar 13, 2011)

The World said:


> Radiant Historia was up to like 80 dollars on Amazon the other day I don't know why?



It's at $57 on there now. But then again, what Atlus games don't have limited production runs, high production values and relatively high price tags? 



> And yes Aigis is crazy badass. I had her in my final party along with doggie and Akihiko. If you play a girl you can have Shinjiro in it too I think....



My current party is Mitsuru, Aigis and the dog. My main Personae are...

*Ares* - Level 24
St 34, Ma 15, En 16, Ag 16, Lu 24
- Zan-ei (New Moon bonus damage)
- Getsu-ei (Full Moon bonus damage)
- Sonic Punch
- Double Fangs
- Rebellion (increases critical rate)
- Resist Light
- Auto-Tarukaja (increases attack)
- Auto-Rakukaja (increases defense)

*Take-Mikazuchi* - Level 29
St 26, Ma 34, En 17, Ag 20, Lu 26
- Zionga
- Mazio
- Matarukaja (increases party's attack)
- Diarama
- Divine Grace (greatly boosts restorative magic)
- Regenerate 1 (restores 5HP a turn)
- Elec Boost (increases Elec damage by 20%)
- Elec Break (nullifies resistance to Elec damage)

They be badasses. pek


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's at $57 on there now. But then again, what Atlus games don't have limited production runs, high production values and relatively high price tags?


I may never get Radiant Historia then. Other than SMT games, I've never been a big fan of Atlus games at all and my Gamestop is out of them it seems.

Although, when has Altus games have high production values? Seriously.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 13, 2011)

actually atlus has reprinted a few games - Disgaea was ridiculous and still is if you have the sealed first edition release with the sony sticker, but as a whole its cheap as dirt now, same thing with nocturne, the 2 disc original release is still quite expensive , but its also been reprinted, not to mention Persona 2 and Rhapsody also were reprinted back in the day; what i image might happen is the first version with soundtrack will go out of print but it might be rereleased

eh i know its a little off topic but has anyone played deadly premonition


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2011)

Reselling Atlus games can be quite profitable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Good thing I got my copy of RH early. 

Now I can sell it and profit. 

And good thing I didn't buy Neptunia whatever.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, my copy of Third Birthday just arrived today... I'll be playing that, methinks. No doubt it'll be more enjoyable than "Dissidia 012: Let Us Forget The Rest Of The Cast".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Third Birthday, eh? I wonder if that's any good.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG IT'S SO FRIGGIN' AWESOME. 

So, like, it's a third person shooter with actually decent controls... You shoot things, obviously, and there's a bar that fills that allows you to direct every soldier in the area to shoot the same enemy as you. There are four slots for weapons (you hold L and press one of the face buttons to switch weapons), as well, and sometimes soldiers come with weapons you don't normally have access to. What I mean by that is that you can "jack" soldiers and take over their bodies. In fact, the entire premise of the game is that Aya is "jacking" soldiers from all over New York in an effort to help fight the monsters as effectively as possible.

Plus you level up and get cash for every monster you beat, and you can spend the money on buying new parts for existing guns or buying new ones... Then there's this DNA thingy that lets you modify various things (as an example, I levelled up Health Recovery to Level 3).

This game is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds pretty neat. I have to actually finish the games I have first though.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

OH SHEEEEET! Parasite Eve coming to PSN tomorrow! Just in time for 3rd Birthday.  But wheres mah Parasite Eve 2? 

And why is there a special edition for European and Japanese and not for us Americans?? 

And Lyra how did you get 3rd Birthday so early??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know but I am going to hack my PSP some time soon.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

I personally like playing my Playstation games on my big ass screen TV and not on my PSP. I also have a cable that I can hook up to my TV so I can play my PSP on my TV when I'm not using it outside/at work.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

The World said:


> OH SHEEEEET! Parasite Eve coming to PSN tomorrow! Just in time for 3rd Birthday.  But wheres mah Parasite Eve 2?
> 
> And why is there a special edition for European and Japanese and not for us Americans??
> 
> And Lyra how did you get 3rd Birthday so early??



Well, it _is_ the Japanese version. I'm buying the Twisted Edition when it comes out. Only ?17 on Play.com, it is.

As for Parasite Eve, yay!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

The World said:


> I personally like playing my Playstation games on my big ass screen TV and not on my PSP. I also have a cable that I can hook up to my TV so I can play my PSP on my TV when I'm not using it outside/at work.


 Oh, yeah, I need to get me one of them cables. 

How's the quality?


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

It's alright. Not High Def or anything, which they should upgrade those Playstation games to HD like they do with some of those PS2 games on the PSN.

I wasn't bothered by it 10 years ago I'm still not going to be bothered by it.

If you have a PSP Go you can play with a PS3 controller but I traded mine in for the badass red and black God of War PSP slim.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Defintely must get one. Then I can play Tactics Ogre on the big screen again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good thing I got my copy of RH early.
> 
> Now I can sell it and profit.
> 
> And good thing I didn't buy Neptunia whatever.



You do realize neptunia is sold out everywhere and you can make just as much a profit on that as historia even if you dont want to play  it?

i want that parasite goodness

i have the cable by the way , its like 5-15 bucks, and it lets you hook up your psp directly into your tv, you can then use your psp controls but watch the tv screen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

How long is the cable? It better be like 100ft long or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How long is the cable? It better be like 100ft long or something.



100 ft? Isn't that a little excessive?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know, I always have my cords coming up short. It really pisses me off. Maybe 50ft would be acceptable, bu what if I need to readjust my seating position?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Where exactly is your TV from your gaming position?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I usually sit right in front of it at my computer (which is about 6-7 feet away), but sometimes I hold the controller and spin around in the chair to grab something behind me. That's no good! 

Besides, the inputs are all in the back of the TV. I need at least 2 ft to compensate.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, If your going to buy a cord you should probably try and refrain from spinning in your chair or you may need a new TV.

But yeah, I have an 8 foot but you may want one thats like 12 foot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it'd need to be at least 20. I have to have some slack, man. SLACK!!


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

What you need is moar cowbell.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2011)

So, like, I kick one boss's arse in Third Birthday and now I'm up against another that can only be killed when Aya is in Liberation Mode. But the damn boss has constant regeneration and Liberation Mode doesn't last permanently or anything... Just getting to Liberation Mode is hard enough.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2011)

yea the cable i have is somewhere in the eight -12 feet range which for most is pretty good; 

hehe got Konami classics vol 1 on sale today, this is the collection that has symphony and contra, and for some reason frogger? ; also got star ocean second evolution


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So, like, I kick one boss's arse in Third Birthday and now I'm up against another that can only be killed when Aya is in Liberation Mode. But the damn boss has constant regeneration and Liberation Mode doesn't last permanently or anything... Just getting to Liberation Mode is hard enough.


 What happened to the unstoppable Lyra? 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea the cable i have is somewhere in the eight -12 feet range which for most is pretty good;
> 
> hehe got Konami classics vol 1 on sale today, this is the collection that has symphony and contra, and for some reason frogger? ; also got star ocean second evolution


 I guess 12 feet is okay. I'll just have to not spin in my chair.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

Lost Odyssey was an interesting game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

How interesting was it? 

I considered buying the game and then playing it over at my nephew's place every couple of weeks or so. But it'd take me a year to finish an RPG only playing it once or twice a month for 2 hours.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 15, 2011)

God Eater Burst is out in english boys and girls 

Gonna buy it today, never played either god eaters cause they were in
japanese. But I hope theres an option to keep japanese VA with english subs !

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVFnTeg_Ibo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What happened to the unstoppable Lyra?



Oh, I beat that last night before I went to bed. I realised that you only needed to go Liberation Mode once and maintain pressure so the boss couldn't go back to being invulnerable to normal attacks. Pressing Triangle when prompted certainly helped, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh, I beat that last night before I went to bed. I realised that you only needed to go Liberation Mode once and maintain pressure so the boss couldn't go back to being invulnerable to normal attacks. *Pressing Triangle when prompted* certainly helped, too.


 This concerns me.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This concerns me.



If you do enough damage in one go (usually only possible by coordinating attacks with the rest of the soldiers there), a yellow triangle appears on the enemy. If you hit the Triangle button when it does, you do a chunk of damage and also receive the monster's DNA to upgrade your skills and stuff. I don't know what the attack's actual name is, but it's vital for beating certain bosses and it makes taking out generic enemies a lot quicker too. Plus the DNA you get is always handy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

How long does this triangle appear for? Depending on that, I may not want to get that game.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How long does this triangle appear for? Depending on that, I may not want to get that game.



Maybe half a second.

There's no point in not using it, though... I mean, the main point of it is to absorb the DNA of enemies (which is really vital) and bosses always have several life bars - so being able to take a quarter to a third of one by pressing Triangle is actually a life saver.

If you can kill an enemy with a clip of your normal guns, I don't think it's even possible to activate that ability... You need to do an impressive amount of damage in a short amount of time, so it's like a combo finisher or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I really hate useless gimmicky junk like that.

I mean, why do I have to hit triangle at the right time to do this? Why? It doesn't make any sense. It isn't fun. It isn't challenging. It certainly isn't innovative. It's tedious and annoying.

Come up with a nice combo system. Invent a new skill system. Have a better battle system. But please, for the love of all of the gods of gaming, stop using button timing.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I really hate useless gimmicky junk like that.
> 
> I mean, why do I have to hit triangle at the right time to do this? Why? It doesn't make any sense. It isn't fun. It isn't challenging. It certainly isn't innovative. It's tedious and annoying.
> 
> Come up with a nice combo system. Invent a new skill system. Have a better battle system. But please, for the love of all of the gods of gaming, stop using button timing.



Do you even use those eyes of yours? 

Without that attack, you can't gain the DNA of enemies. Without DNA, you can't upgrade your skills and abilities. It might seem like a gimmicky thing to do more damage, but that's just an advantage of it. The main purpose is to get more DNA, which is vital to improving Aya. 

Might as well complain that there's a Liberation Mode at all, let alone the ability to zap between soldiers... Also, this is still a third person shooter - so what other way are they going to provide a combo system besides "after you've dealt enough damage in a certain length of time, press triangle to steal the monster's DNA and deal extra damage"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I read that part, it infuriates me even more, but I chose to ignore that potential nuclear explosion of anger. 


FPS could take advantage of body part targeting over button timing. Both are overdone, but at least it makes more sense.


----------



## Sequester (Mar 15, 2011)

Some of my favorite non-Final Fantasy RPG's include:

Xenogears: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fantastic RPG through and through, imo probably the best JRPG ever created.




Suikoden 2: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Was the first time I experienced a story where two childhood friends were put against each-other in opposing sides.




Lunar: Silver Star Story: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved this game because of the dire sense of peril you felt when Ghaleon reveals himself as an enemy and kidnaps Luna, you actually feel like it is a race against the clock for you to become a Dragon Master.




Lunar: Eternal Blue: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Till this day when I see that final scene in the epilogue where Hiro taps on the glass to wake up Lucia, I get hyped just thinking about what must be going through her head when she realizes all the crap he had to go through just to get to her, finding a way to travel to the blue star and defeating the Star Dragon alone and all that.




Chrono Trigger: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The time traveling aspect of the game I thought was genius for it's time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2011)

lol  @ crazy, you are easily infuriated i see; i assume you  didnt get too many perfects in Lost Odyssey 

hopefully PE 3 does really well, one of the rumors i hear is that 4 is lined up for a console, and 3 is just a test to see if the series is still viable; although i heard a lot of people didnt like the plot twist 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 you  play as eve not aya , and you kill /shot yourself


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you  play as eve not aya , and you kill /shot yourself


I knew about that awhile now.

I think I remember hinting it to you awhile ago as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2011)

yea i have no problem with it per se, as most of the characters where abouts are left fairly ambigious, but many people seem to dislike that turn of events, though from another faction im hearing only praise, we shall have to wait and see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lol @ crazy, you are easily infuriated i see; i assume you didnt get too many perfects in Lost Odyssey
> 
> hopefully PE 3 does really well, one of the rumors i hear is that 4 is lined up for a console, and 3 is just a test to see if the series is still viable; although i heard a lot of people didnt like the plot twist
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 That's true. You should read through that "what pisses you off thread". I have like 50 posts in there. 

I'm just passionate about button timing and sequencing in games. It really grinds my gears.


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i have no problem with it per se, as most of the characters where abouts are left fairly ambigious, but many people seem to dislike that turn of events, though from another faction im hearing only praise, we shall have to wait and see



I wonder did Third Birthday sell well.

If it didn't...we can kiss PE3 goodbye. Then again...Square seems to be taking PE out of the RPG genre and into the shooter genre with PE2 and Third Birthday so my fandom is waning anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if Tactics Ogre sold well, actually. I never looked into it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd take it with a grain of salt, but VGChartz says it has sold about 300'000 copies...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, that's a huge failure in the eyes of Sqaure.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 16, 2011)

Almost all of those sales were in Japan, though, so it isn't a failure over there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Well we'll still never get another Ogre game now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2011)

^ i think that was doubtful from the beginning, i mean the last console ogre game was on the ps1/64; they had a few handhelds but nothing big

@esura, the game doesnt come out till the 25th i think here in the US, so its still too early to tell

picked up ff13 today, i had rented it , but it was finally cheap enough to warrant a purchase, and i also got hexyz force, the cover looks interesting


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @esura, the game doesnt come out till the 25th i think here in the US, so its still too early to tell


Ah...thats so wet.

I want to play OG PE now.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> *picked up ff13 today*, i had rented it , but it was finally cheap enough to warrant a purchase, and i also got hexyz force, the cover looks interesting



Welcome to the FF13 fan club.


Best console JRPG this gen....which is kind of pathetic when you think about it, even though I liked FF13 alot.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2011)

^oh dont get me wrong its a piece of shit, i only got it for my collection 

and i am baffled how you can say its the best jrpg this gen; hell even if you dont hate it anywhere near as much as i do, you must be high to say its the best rpg on the 360 let alone all the next gen systems combined

off the top of my head Lost Odyssey, tales of vesperia, eternal sonata are several that i think are significantly superior 

then we have demons souls (yea its a jrpg my friend), disgaea 3, valkyria chronicles; and fire emblem , symphonia 2, muramasa, phantom brave, etc. 

I find it hard to believe that even the people on this thread who liked it, i know there were are few are going to concur with your statement.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ i think that was doubtful from the beginning, i mean the last console ogre game was on the ps1/64; they had a few handhelds but nothing big
> 
> @esura, the game doesnt come out till the 25th i think here in the US, so its still too early to tell
> 
> picked up ff13 today, i had rented it , but it was finally cheap enough to warrant a purchase, and i also got hexyz force, the cover looks interesting



Hexyz force was a good game. A little cliche but a good game nonetheless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ i think that was doubtful from the beginning, i mean the last console ogre game was on the ps1/64; they had a few handhelds but nothing big
> 
> @esura, the game doesnt come out till the 25th i think here in the US, so its still too early to tell
> 
> picked up ff13 today, i had rented it , but it was finally cheap enough to warrant a purchase, and i also got hexyz force, the cover looks interesting


 Well the GBA Tactics Ogre was actually pretty good. It's just that the company was absorbed after that or whatever. I still hold on to hope. 


Esura said:


> Welcome to the FF13 fan club.
> 
> 
> Best console JRPG this gen....which is kind of pathetic when you think about it, even though I liked FF13 alot.


 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^oh dont get me wrong its a piece of shit, i only got it for my collection


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 17, 2011)

Man I love the games from Gust.  The humor is always great and the gameplay is pretty unique from game to game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Gust makes some okay games. But they also make some pretty generic ones.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Hexyz force was a good game. A little cliche but a good game nonetheless.



yea i meant to get it for a while, but it was still fairly expensive everywhere, but it finally popped up for the right price 

@at anyone who wants tactics ogre its on amazon for 28 bucks today as the deal of the day

@crazy I have every FF game since ps1 and on, including the God awful ff 11, and ill probably get ff14 when it releases on the ps3, as long as its non pc i want it

Anyone play nostaligia, i think the cover looks good , but dont know if its worth a buy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

So I hacked my PSP last night. It was pretty easy as people have suggested it would be.

Now the question is, what games should I get? I know there are a bunch of them. Lead the way, heroes. 



As for Nostalgia, I have that one. It's pretty fun, but I didn't finish it. It's very old-school RPG. Very old-school. The main problem I had with it was you get an airship basically right off the bat, but you *still* encounter random enemies while flying. That was always what I liked best about the airship: avoiding random battles.


----------



## Botzu (Mar 18, 2011)

playing through radiant historia. Game is awesome so far~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, it gets better as you go, too. I imagine there is a point where it becomes tedious though. I don't really enjoy the back-tracking so much. It makes side quests that much more tedious if you can't get right to where you need to be via a node.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As for Nostalgia, I have that one. It's pretty fun, but I didn't finish it. It's very old-school RPG. Very old-school. The main problem I had with it was you get an airship basically right off the bat, but you *still* encounter random enemies while flying. That was always what I liked best about the airship: avoiding random battles.



I loved the skill customisation for party members and the airship customisation was pretty cool, too... For a game that tried to be a DS version of Skies of Arcadia, though, it lacked the badass party of badassery. I didn't really like any of the party members. I loved the three elevations, though, and how the world was based upon our own - it was all kinds of awesome, flying an airship across the Atlantic to New York.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I forgot about that, yeah that was pretty cool. I knew where everything was.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I hacked my PSP last night. It was pretty easy as people have suggested it would be.
> 
> Now the question is, what games should I get? I know there are a bunch of them. Lead the way, heroes.
> 
> ...


Lunar Silver Star Harmony and Valkyria Chronicles 2. I recently got them but haven't played either yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

What else should I get? 

I already played one of those.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 18, 2011)

My only complaint with Nostalgia was that the bosses were waaaaaaaaaay too easy. I could be holding on by the skin of my teeth in an airship battle but beat any of the bosses except the last one with only nicks and scratches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

You probably power-leveled too much on them hard airship battles or something.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You probably power-leveled too much on them hard airship battles or something.



Thing is, I don't power level. Aside from side quests I go straight for my next destination.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

Some of those enemy airships _were_ ridiculous. It was bad enough that airship battles are always harder than normal ones, but then the game had to go overkill with those massive flying battleships of doom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't remember how easy or hard the bosses were, actually. I haven't played that game since it was released. 

I might start it up again one day though if I ever run out of games to play. It was pretty fun.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What else should I get?
> 
> I already played one of those.


Final Fantasy Tactics The War of the Lions and Jeanne d'Arc are good if you are into SRPG's. Star Ocean 1 and 2 are also good but I bet you already played those. SO2 isn't that different from the Playstation version anyway.

I'd like to know some good PSP RPG's too. I haven't played too many.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll find out for the both of us.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

I was told to give Star Ocean: Second Evolution a go...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

It's just like other Star Ocean games, or even Tales games if you've played those. Action-oriented badass combo RPG style.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 18, 2011)

I just wanna say that you really have to play Star Ocean 2 if you haven't. It's by far the best in the series and a really good game in general, one of my favorite PS1 RPG's. The story isn't its strongest point but it has really cool world, excellent systems and extremely likable characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

And it has a good bonus dungeon. 

I think Valkryie Profile is a better PSX RPG though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2011)

I've played somewhat into first departure, my friend gave me second evolution to borrow but haven't gotten around to play it. I've played the hell out of till the end of time. Should I put my immediate attention to S02 or continue on SO1?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Star Ocean 1 is awesome, I'd finish that first.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

I dislike SO1 and 2. I never played the third one but I did somewhat like the recent one on PS3. 

I don't like most Tri-Ace games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I dislike SO1 and 2. I never played the third one but I did somewhat like the recent one on PS3.
> 
> *I don't like most Tri-Ace g*ames.


 

This doesn't make sense. They make the best games.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This doesn't make sense. They make the best games.



Actually, other than Star Ocean The Last Hope International...I dislike every single game Tri Ace made that I played.

I hate Resonance of Fate and SO1-2 were so fucking boring. Valkyria Profile was an absolute chore to play as well. Doesn't help that Tri Ace makes very subpar stories in RPGs.

EDIT: I didn't like Infinite Undiscovery as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Valkryie Profile and VP II are the best games ever, what are you smoking? 

VPI, I'll admit, was a bit confusing at first. Once you got it all figured out it was so damn epic. The story was good, too, not sure what you're talking about. I think VPII was better overall as well.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Valkryie Profile and VP II are the best games ever, what are you smoking?
> 
> VPI, I'll admit, was a bit confusing at first. Once you got it all figured out it was so damn epic. The story was good, too, not sure what you're talking about. I think VPII was better overall as well.



Story was bland and slow. I don't know how a game with Valkyries and Norse Gods can be so boring. That said, VP has an interesting battle system...but I can't enjoy a JRPG without a good story, good gameplay or not.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

If Lenneth is anything like Covenant of the Plume, it's gonna be epic. That game was genius.

The easy way to play the game was to sacrifice every party member that joined you by activating the Plume on them, granting them incredible stats in return for their life after the battle is finished. You gained an awesome ability for doing that, too, and each character bestowed a different ability after they were taken by the Plume. Of course, using the Plume too much is an automatic game over - so if you want to use it at all, you've got to be careful with who you sacrifice. The hard way is to not sacrifice anyone. You get the better ending but, without the Plume to buff your party members and grant you special powers, every fight is considerably harder.

I loved that system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

I never did get around to playing that one. I heard it wasn't that hot though, and I have high standards for VP games.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never did get around to playing that one. I heard it wasn't that hot though, and I have high standards for VP games.



It's an SRPG, so that's mostly why I liked what I played.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't really care for many SRPGs.

The grind aint for me.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2011)

Grind? Since when did you ever need to grind? Hell, the games always promote ganging up on enemies...


----------



## Nois (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Grind? Since when did you ever need to grind? Hell, the games always promote ganging up on enemies...



That coming from a girl

But on a serious note, Covenant of Plume was neat, bored me a bit, but still nice. And I have yet to play all the others


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2011)

You do realize that Lenneth = Valkyrie Profile PSX; its just a remake? 

That aside picked up strange journey today, will probably pick up radiant historia and nostalgia.

Ar tonelico 3 came out today, it would look nice next to my atelier rorona and neputina.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

It was either Dragon Age II or Ar Tonelico 3.

I got to support the JRPGs. Hopefully my GS have them in stock. Didn't it come out like a few days ago?

I'm glad I'm not missing much with Neptunia though.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2011)

Just started playing Resonance of Fate.  Holy shit, this is a crazy battle system. Took me until right before the first boss to understand how important positioning is. I'm super excited to get better, though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2011)

^ you might be out of luck most gamestops i went to had 1 at most


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> It was either Dragon Age II or Ar Tonelico 3.
> 
> I got to support the JRPGs. Hopefully my GS have them in stock. Didn't it come out like a few days ago?
> 
> I'm glad I'm not missing much with Neptunia though.



For rarity itself it was smart to get Ar Tonelico. However quality wise you lose  Not that Ar Tonelico is bad but none of it's games are every amazing, just decent - good. DA 2 Is a quality title.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> For rarity itself it was smart to get Ar Tonelico. However quality wise you lose  Not that Ar Tonelico is bad but none of it's games are every amazing, just decent - good. DA 2 Is a quality title.



Bite your tongue fool.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2011)

i hear 2 is a let down from 1 though, plus im not a fan of the whole sequel really has only very loose ties to the original.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i hear 2 is a let down from 1 though, plus im not a fan of the whole sequel really has only very loose ties to the original.



Thats actually good for me, since I never played the first two.

Also crazymtf, I didn't get it yet, I just said I will get it tomorrow...which is today actually. So its still up in the air if my local GameStop have it. Also, DA2 was a risk buy for me anywho considering the sheer backlash the game is getting from everyone I know. I've seen more positive takes on Ar Tonelico Qoga than DA2.

Then again...it wouldn't be too much of a risk since I'm probably will be spending less than 30 bucks on either one. It just so happens that I have a brand new DS game I'm taking back (Pokemon White). I already have the Black Version and I don't know what the hell came over me the other day to make me buy the White Version. Either way, rather I get DA2 or Ar Tonelico Qoga or my cash back, this shit is going back.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 19, 2011)

I have to agree with Esura, most of Tri-Ace's games aren't very good in my opinion. They haven't really done anything worthwhile since PS1. I haven't played Valkyria Profile 2 but I wasn't such a huge fan of the first one. It was good but I liked Star Ocean 2 much more. Star Ocean 3 had a good battle system but it was pretty bad otherwise. Star Ocean 4 I liked even less, couldn't play it more than for a few hours. Infinite Undiscovery was okay okay but nothing to write home about. I haven't played Radiata Stories or Resonance of Fate but either of them don't really plague my interest. 

The main problem with Tri-Ace's games is that they just can't come up with a good story and characters to carry the game. Fun gameplay only takes you so far with RPG's.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats actually good for me, since I never played the first two.
> 
> Also crazymtf, I didn't get it yet, I just said I will get it tomorrow...which is today actually. So its still up in the air if my local GameStop have it. Also, DA2 was a risk buy for me anywho considering the sheer backlash the game is getting from everyone I know. I've seen more positive takes on Ar Tonelico Qoga than DA2.
> 
> Then again...it wouldn't be too much of a risk since I'm probably will be spending less than 30 bucks on either one. It just so happens that I have a brand new DS game I'm taking back (Pokemon White). I already have the Black Version and I don't know what the hell came over me the other day to make me buy the White Version. Either way, rather I get DA2 or Ar Tonelico Qoga or my cash back, this shit is going back.


Ah ok. Well DA2 was a quality title to me anyway and the reviews are good *Most ranging from 7.5-9*. Ar Tonelico I'm just going off 1-2. Both were pretty fun IMO, but def nothing higher then a 7.5. 3 Looks pretty good though, graphic wise it's a nice upgrade. If it's alot better then 2 tell me, I'll try it out. 

Like I said, for availability alone get Ar Tonelico. But going off the past, DA2 seems more worth your money.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 19, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Infinite Undiscovery was okay okay but nothing to write home about. I haven't played Radiata Stories or Resonance of Fate but either of them don't really plague my interest.
> 
> The main problem with Tri-Ace's games is that they just can't come up with a good story and characters to carry the game. Fun gameplay only takes you so far with RPG's.



Radiata Stories was a great game in my opinion, I had allot of fun with it but if you do play it then prepare to be depressed at times.



crazymtf said:


> Ar Tonelico I'm just going off 1-2. Both were pretty fun IMO, but def nothing higher then a 7.5.
> 
> Like I said, for availability alone get Ar Tonelico. .



I can't even find the first one myself, I only have the second one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2011)

Just finished Namco X Capcom.
It was fun, but the translation is up there with FF7 the suckiest translation ever.
Can't blame the game, it was fan trans.
I enjoyed it, but it was damn long.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 19, 2011)

I just realized I have never played Wild Arms 4 and 5 so I decided to get those. I like the first two a lot (and the remake of the first one) but WA3 was pretty disappointing. WA4 and 5 seem pretty different though so I'm somewhat optimistic.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 19, 2011)

playing ff13, braced for the worst, actually not THAT bad of a game. Even enjoyable. No doubt the easiest RPG I've ever played in my life.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

dilbot said:


> playing ff13, braced for the worst, actually not THAT bad of a game. Even enjoyable. No doubt the easiest RPG I've ever played in my life.



See...told ya.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2011)

got ar tonelico 3 today, and wild arms 4; but i still need ar tonelico 2


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

I got Ar Tonelico Qoga too. I didn't see it on GS's shelf at first, so I thought they didn't have any, so I was going to get DAII, but as I came to the counter I saw it behind the cashier in a glass case. So as I was taking back Pokemon White, I said, "gimme that Ars Tonelica Cooga."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2011)

yea i saw it and was like let me inspect the wares, while they were getting my WA 4, and then i was like ill take it, and she was like you dont want the wild arms and i was like  no ill take both 

this afternoon i have a plan ride back to school , oh well, at least i can play some more astonisha story, or start loh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> I have to agree with Esura, most of Tri-Ace's games aren't very good in my opinion. They haven't really done anything worthwhile since PS1. I haven't played Valkyria Profile 2 but I wasn't such a huge fan of the first one. It was good but I liked Star Ocean 2 much more. Star Ocean 3 had a good battle system but it was pretty bad otherwise. Star Ocean 4 I liked even less, couldn't play it more than for a few hours. Infinite Undiscovery was okay okay but nothing to write home about. I haven't played Radiata Stories or Resonance of Fate but either of them don't really plague my interest.
> 
> The main problem with Tri-Ace's games is that they just can't come up with a good story and characters to carry the game. Fun gameplay only takes you so far with RPG's.


 You're a bad person, too. 

Radiata Stories is pretty fun, but it isn't their best effort. It's pretty short, too. I didn't like the battle/tech/combo system that much.

Perhaps the second point is where we disagree the most. I value gameplay and fun over the story and characters in any game I play. Which is why I hate WRPGs--they usually are shitty in those categories. The characters and stories, especially in Valkrie Profile I & II, were pretty good if you ask me. Especially that thick hottie in VPII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a bad person, too.
> 
> Radiata Stories is pretty fun, but it isn't their best effort. It's pretty short, too. I didn't like the battle/tech/combo system that much.
> 
> Perhaps the second point is where we disagree the most. I value gameplay and fun over the story and characters in any game I play. Which is why I hate WRPGs--they usually are shitty in those categories. The characters and stories, especially in Valkrie Profile I & II, were pretty good if you ask me. Especially that thick hottie in VPII.



I agree, gameplay should come first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I agree, gameplay should come first.


 I've yet to play a game that had a story so compelling I wanted to keep playing it despite how lackluster the gameplay was just to see what happens next.


Video games could be a good sotry-telling platform if they had better stories. But let's be realistic here: no video game has had any kind of award-winning story (that meant a damn).


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've yet to play a game that had a story so compelling I wanted to keep playing it despite how lackluster the gameplay was just to see what happens next.



*cough*Nier*cough*

I hold RPGs to a different standard than all other genres. RPGs are useless without a good story imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

I enjoyed NIER's gameplay.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I enjoyed NIER's gameplay.



Its somewhat below average.

Had it not have a great story and soundtrack, this game would not nierly have the same amount of praises that it has recieved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, I see what you did there with your play on words.


The combat was simple and repetitive, sure, but it wasn't bad. It wasn't like a slew of other shitty games you could be playing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually thought the gameplay was fairly strong in Nier for a RPG/Adventure. Was better then expected. It's story and soundtrack were def it's strongest part though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> *cough*Nier*cough*
> 
> I hold RPGs to a different standard than all other genres. RPGs are useless without a good story imo.



I guess that means 98% of Jrpgs are useless.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, I see what you did there with your play on words.





Sephiroth said:


> I guess that means 98% of Jrpgs are useless.


Har, har, har....not funny.

Most JRPGs for the most part has ok or great stories so I don't know what you talking about there. Its primarily why I like JRPGs over WRPGs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Har, har, har....not funny.
> 
> Most JRPGs for the most part has ok or great stories so I don't know what you talking about there. Its primarily why I like JRPGs over WRPGs.



If you say so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

I honestly never found any WRPG story that compelling either for all their hype. They are just snoozefests all the way around.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 21, 2011)

^Blasphemy...

I wish more Jrpgs tried to be a little more ambitious though... Suikoden, Shadow Hearts(the first one anyway) and Xenogears come to mind. At least I enjoy those setups a bit more than the most basic templates. Haven't played many Tactical rpgs though, will try Tactics Ogre soon.

I'm more of a WRPG person myself, I even like the battle systems which a lot of people don't seem to be that fond of. Well I did before Dragon Age and Mass Effect at least.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2011)

> Perhaps the second point is where we disagree the most. I value gameplay and fun over the story and characters in any game I play. Which is why I hate WRPGs--they usually are shitty in those categories. The characters and stories, especially in Valkrie Profile I & II, were pretty good if you ask me. Especially that thick hottie in VPII.


Well, good gameplay is important but I'd rather pick great story with decent gameplay instead of the other way around when it comes to RPG's. Actually, I'm not only talking about stories but also atmosphere, presentation and immersion. If I think about the best JRPG's I have played (Xenogears, Skies of Arcadia, Suikoden 2 & 3, Final Fantasy 6 & 7, Grandia etc.), none of them had outstanding gameplay but they excelled in other areas. All of them were still fun to play though and that obviously matters. There are a few RPG's which were so much fun to play that I actually beat them despite not liking the story one bit. Grandia 3 is a good example, the story is so bad and cliche that it's not even funny. But it has pretty much my favorite JRPG battle system and some nice atmospheric locations so that was enough for me to beat it. But despite being as fun as it was, I can't imagine it being in my top 50 RPG's. Or at least not top 30.

I have yet to play a JRPG with fantastic story and gameplay. I'd kill for a game with a story as good as Xenogears/FF7, atmosphere of Skies of Arcadia and gameplay like Grandia 3 or Star Ocean series. Xenoblade for me is the best candidate for that right now so I really hope it will be localized.

Anyway, I started playing Wild Arms 5 and I'm really positively surprised by it so far! I was expecting another mediocre RPG but it shows a lot more promise than I thought it would. The story is your standard RPG fare so far but it's been presented well and despite being pretty animey it's not over-the-top embarrassing like aforementioned Grandia 3 and many other games are. The characters are pretty likable too and world map is pretty similar to Dragon Quest 8's (huge field with exploration and lots of treasures to find) albeit smaller but I still absolutely love having a world map like that. Dungeons have some platforming elements and battle system is a lot of fun (though too easy). Basically there's nothing I'm disliking about it so far, graphics are a bit dated and I miss old composer and the trademark Wild Arms whistling intro but new music is pretty good too so I'm not complaining. I'm looking forward to getting further in the game, this definitely has potential to be one of the better PS2 RPG's.

EDIT: Also, I don't agree that WRPG's have bad gameplay. The focus in gameplay is just different. It's really up to you what you prefer. I quite enjoy a lot of WRPG's for their gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

But my preference is fun. 


DQVIII was mediocre I thought. It was good to a certain extent, but it's nothing compared to VII.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to agree on the wrpg statement; outside of bioware, wrpgs have weak stories, i love fallout 3 but the story is really generic when you think about it, same thing with what ive played in oblivion, and even dragon age was nothing new; hell what i consider the greatest WRPG or should i say series, Diablo, had close to nil story

and regarding story over gameplay - I mean Lost odyssey was standard turn base, not bad gameplay but rather generic, but its story was amazing, then again its because it was made by Mystwalker, hell even blue dragon had a pretty good ; 
although if i have to say one game that i played for the story despite being apathetic to the gameplay it has to be Phantasy Star Universe, loved the story, with a sad and unexpected twist later in the game, love the anime-esqe episode format complete with ending and opening; but i have to say phantasy star online has bad gameplay , i mean its nothing on the level of Lunar Dragon Song, FF13, or Unlimited saga, but its pretty low on the totem pole


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Diablo is one of the only "WRPG" games I can stomach, and it's technically more of an action/dungeon crawler than an RPG. 

That and Darkstone. Man, Darkstone was a cool game. Oh, and Torchlight. And whatever else there might be in the same vein.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 22, 2011)

I've only liked Diablo series and Mass Effect of WRPGs, so can't really comment on any good ones.

Oblivion and Fallout 3 were meh all around to me, and Fallout 3's story was awful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried Mass Effect but I hated it. 

I've only played one shooter/rpg combination that was at all decent and that was Borderlands. And even that I stopped playing.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 22, 2011)

Mass Effect 1 is one of those rpgs I would advise most people against doing  sidequests, unless you like the same copypasted environments and driving that fucking Mako around all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like Borderlands. Man I hated that game towards the end. So repetitive.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got to admit, lately most WRPGs just don't do it for me. Must be because none of them are actual RPGs or anything, but instead shooters trying to pretend they've got depth by adding really basic RPG mechanics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

The problem I have with those types is that they take away the fun of a shooter and put in stripped-down, unenjoyable elements of RPGs.

It's like taking all the fun out of both genres and cramming it into one awful, unfun game.

Why not take the best of both and combine those instead? Makes more sense to me, but what do I know? I'm a lowly gamer.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Nobody ever seems to understand that the people best suited to understanding games are those that play dozens each year _for fun_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

As long as it has shiny graphics, a big budget, and some wicked movies it's sure to be a hit. Maybe hire some relatively famous voice actors for good measure (ties into the budget idea).


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate it when people enjoy kindergarten readers because of their fancy, pretty and shiny hardcovers, and never want to read the cool paperbacks anymore

IT's just indulging video games companies into thinking that all they need to do is throw a piece of eyecandy at the masses for the game to be a success. That's why I loved the idea of Wii. "Hey Nintendo, how about we fuck the arms race and make something that's more fun than anything else?"pek


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2011)

> It's like taking all the fun out of both genres and cramming it into one awful, unfun game.


This is how I feel about Mass Effect battle system. I like the game but the battle system is just meh. There's hardly any skill involved and it's really simple to boot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I've only liked Diablo series and Mass Effect of WRPGs, so can't really comment on any good ones.
> 
> Oblivion and Fallout 3 were meh all around to me, and Fallout 3's story was awful.



Oh right, I forgot KOTOR, I also liked that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> I hate it when people enjoy kindergarten readers because of their fancy, pretty and shiny hardcovers, and never want to read the cool paperbacks anymore
> 
> IT's just indulging video games companies into thinking that all they need to do is throw a piece of eyecandy at the masses for the game to be a success. That's why I loved the idea of Wii. "Hey Nintendo, how about we fuck the arms race and make something that's more fun than anything else?"pek


But Wii doesn't have that many good games. At least not games I'd like. They do have a couple, but the bulk of their games I couldn't care less about.

It was a good idea though. Just poor 3rd party support.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Wii doesn't have that many good games. At least not games I'd like. They do have a couple, but the bulk of their games I couldn't care less about.
> 
> It was a good idea though. Just poor 3rd party support.



I'm more about the idea they went with. And I do enjoy their weird games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

What weird games? I've seen a few that looked good, but nothing really said, "Oh I gotta get a damn Wii now! " to me.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What weird games? I've seen a few that looked good, but nothing really said, "Oh I gotta get a damn Wii now! " to me.



I got a Wii for RE4 and Twilight Princess. I'm pretty sure you can find a reason by now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there any good rpgs coming out for the Wii?

Of all the consoles I've had, Wii let me down the most, Gamecube was better.



> RE4 and Twilight Princess.



I got those both for Gamecube, much better that way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I got a Wii for RE4 and Twilight Princess. I'm pretty sure you can find a reason by now.


 Here's my witty comeback?


Sephiroth said:


> Is there any good rpgs coming out for the Wii?
> 
> Of all the consoles I've had, Wii let me down the most, Gamecube was better.
> 
> ...


 


Certainly the Wii must have something going for it other than, "oh we can play old games". If I wanted to play old games I'd play the old games.  That's the same problem I have with the PSP's fame being bloated due to PS1 games. I already played them all with better filters on my PC, bro.


I know there are some original Wii games though. That's what I'm interested in. It's just the ones I've seen aren't impressive to me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2011)

> Is there any good rpgs coming out for the Wii?


Xenoblade and The Last Story if they are ever released outside Japan.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I got those both for Gamecube, much better that way.



Eh, not really. RE4 on the Wii is the best version by far. The motion controls are extremely well implemented and you get the superior fluidity of the Gamecube version combined with all the extra content that the PS2 and PC versions received. Separate Ways is too epic to pass up. 

Although that's not to say I didn't already own the Gamecube version.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

CMX, anything Zelda is an instant 'wub it:33' for me. Them Marios and other Nintendo shite is also my game. But then again, I'm a hardcore nintendo lover.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, but Wii doesn't have an exclusive Zelda title yet, does it?  I know there's one coming out though.

And does Mario even have anything left in his tank? I haven't tried any of the new games. And I don't like tennis.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 22, 2011)

Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 are the best Mario games for sure. They are amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you jump on galaxies and make them shoot coins!!?!??? :33


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

I would soooo love that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

1-up mushrooms should be the size of stars!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2011)

Ive played RE4 on all 3 platforms, and by the time I played the Wii version it was fairly regurgitated, as is typical of nintendo they didnt add anything content wise , and i hate wii controls, so no this is not the best version. Same with twilight princess i tried it on the wii, stopped after a few hours and went to play it on the gamecube. 

Nintendo is such fail, the gamecube a system that was actually good they dump, and give us the Wii; on par with the gamecube in pretty much every aspect plus the lame wii mote.

@crazy, from Diablo wiki - game genre - Action role-playing game; I think people too often have the mindset of RPG = Turn based; but RPG = turn based (FF), action hack n slash (Diablo, Shining Series, Kingdom Hearts), strategy (Ogre series, Disgaea), and sims (Sims, Phoenix Wright/Trauma Center)

played more astonishia story, its okay, but the difficulty fluctuates way too much, you dont level too much, so when they all of sudden throw you from a group of six to a one on many battle, its kind of tough.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

CMX I think we would make for brilliant, groundbreaking game developers

Gaming would be added to restricted substances, right under LSD

Also, there should be an easter egg involving Ultros in every game. Ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ive played RE4 on all 3 platforms, and by the time I played the Wii version it was fairly regurgitated, as is typical of nintendo they didnt add anything content wise , and i hate wii controls, so no this is not the best version. Same with twilight princess i tried it on the wii, stopped after a few hours and went to play it on the gamecube.
> 
> Nintendo is such fail, the gamecube a system that was actually good they dump, and give us the Wii; on par with the gamecube in pretty much every aspect plus the lame wii mote.
> 
> ...


 Diablo had a good RPG center, yes, but it's primarily grinding levels and treasure hunting. The game's challenge goes out the window quickly in Normal and Nightmare, and Hell is also fairly easy with the right characters. 

But it's an amazingly addictive game no matter what you call it.


Nois said:


> CMX I think we would make for brilliant, groundbreaking game developers
> 
> Gaming would be added to restricted substances, right under LSD
> 
> Also, there should be an easter egg involving Ultros in every game. Ever.


 I must agree, especially  with the last part. 

My pal, Scott Woods, is working on this iPhone game. I was trying to get him to use some good RPG ideas in it but he keeps insisting on making it a "RPG" that is basically just a shooter. That bastard.


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo had a good RPG center, yes, but it's primarily grinding levels and treasure hunting. The game's challenge goes out the window quickly in Normal and Nightmare, and Hell is also fairly easy with the right characters.
> 
> But it's an amazingly addictive game no matter what you call it.
> 
> ...



He's making an iPhone port of Fallout 3

Should I ever be that much into programming I'd make a hack of V with silly dialogues and Ultros in the party Gilgamesh would be his drinking bro too, just so Vasto has fun with the game too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

His premise is actually decent. You're a detective trying to unravel some government conspiracy to win this war by unleashing this interdimensional terror upon the earth.

It's just that instead of equipment you get no equipment, just a gun. And there aren't any items. And the quests involve finding lost cats. I tried to presuade him into at least using bullets as an upgrade, and he seemed to relunctantly accept with one stipulation--there's only like 10 bullets and they're impossible to find.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd love to make a game. I've got brilliant ideas, or at least I think they're brilliant ideas.

Like a survival horror with two playable characters, a scientist whose story plays like Siren: Blood Curse and a security guard whose story plays like Dead Space. Depending upon who you select, you either get a keycard that lets you in almost every room or a keycard that only let you into the armories. Obviously that means the scientist has to evade enemies while the security guard has to go through them.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about using suikoden 5 as the primary foundation for my naruto rpg project.  Unlike suikoden 5 though, once you reach a certain threshold in speed, additional hits are guaranteed, like if naruto or someone has a speed stat of 200, he will always get 3 hits into his combo due to the formula being(60 speed~1 additional attack) although some characters have limitations.
Hit% range from 1-5. 

Thoughts?

Playwise
Naruto-3 hitter-kunai-S ranger(Roy)
Sasuke-4 hitter-straight sword-M ranger(Lyon)
Sakura-4 hitter-gloves-S ranger(Shigure+White Mage)
Gaara-1 hitter-sand-L ranger(Zerase)
Lee-5 hitter-no weapon-S ranger(Shoon)
Neji-4 hitter-chinese spear-M ranger(Mathias+Miakis)
Tenten-4 hitter-clone weapon-L-M-S ranger(Saigiri?)
Shika-3 hitter-curved sabre-M ranger(Zweig)
Ino-3 hitter-whip-L ranger(Lorelai)
Chouji-2 hitter-axe&hammer-M ranger(Zegai)
Shino-1 hitter-Rifle-L ranger(Cathari)
Kiba-3 hitter-fangs-S ranger(Nakula)
Hinata-4 hitter-chain scythe-M ranger(Norma)

Adult party
Kakashi-4 hitter-dual knives-S ranger(Miakis)
Tsunade-4 hitter-gloves-S ranger(Nikea)
Gai-5 hitter-no weapon- S ranger(Juan)
Mifune-3 hitter-katana- M ranger(Belcoot)
Raikage-3 hitter-bangles- S ranger(Georg+Ghalleon)
Darui-3 hitter-meat leaver- M ranger(Kyle)
Killerbee-4 hitter-dual swords- M ranger(Richard)
Mei-2 hitter-staff-L ranger(Viki)


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'd love to make a game. I've got brilliant ideas, or at least I think they're brilliant ideas.
> 
> Like a survival horror with two playable characters, a scientist whose story plays like Siren: Blood Curse and a security guard whose story plays like Dead Space. Depending upon who you select, you either get a keycard that lets you in almost every room or a keycard that only let you into the armories. Obviously that means the scientist has to evade enemies while the security guard has to go through them.



I know what you mean.  I've been coming up with creative game ideas since I was ten.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

You know what would be a good game idea?

A GTA-esque game based on Panty and Stocking anime. You driving around Daten City doing missions and shit and you get to alternate between Panty and Stocking. Panty plays like Uncharted while Stocking plays all DMC-ish and shit. Also, if you find all of the bonus special almighty coins in the large ass city...you get a "special" scene with Panty, Stocking, and a shower. 

Think about THAT!


----------



## Nois (Mar 22, 2011)

I like your ideas Esura

There should also be a counterpart with the Demon sisters. Or sidequests with Garterbelt that roll like Bayonetta


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a decent idea for a game : any rpg + unlockable costume "birthday suit" for all female characters  yea thats how i role. 

But in all seriousness I have a couple of ideas, but practically speaking the idea of you getting your idea to some actually form of product is very low.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like your ideas Esura
> 
> There should also be a counterpart with the Demon sisters. Or sidequests with Garterbelt that roll like Bayonetta



Or making Panty have sex with random guys in a frat house to gain health back (like a hospital) and Stocking going to a bakery to gain health back (like a hospital).



Kira U. Masaki said:


> *I have a decent idea for a game : any rpg + unlockable costume "birthday suit" for all female characters  yea thats how i role. *
> 
> But in all seriousness I have a couple of ideas, but practically speaking the idea of you getting your idea to some actually form of product is very low.



"But in all seriousness"

Wait, I thought you was serious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'd love to make a game. I've got brilliant ideas, or at least I think they're brilliant ideas.
> 
> Like a survival horror with two playable characters, a scientist whose story plays like Siren: Blood Curse and a security guard whose story plays like Dead Space. Depending upon who you select, you either get a keycard that lets you in almost every room or a keycard that only let you into the armories. Obviously that means the scientist has to evade enemies while the security guard has to go through them.


 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have a decent idea for a game : any rpg + unlockable costume "birthday suit" for all female characters  yea thats how i role.
> 
> But in all seriousness I have a couple of ideas, but practically speaking the idea of you getting your idea to some actually form of product is very low.


 Let's combine efforts and make a kick-ass game then. 

It is only impossible if you don't set your mind to it. Every company started somewhere.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2011)

so what is the latest news on last story and xenoblade, last story at the minimum i had expected to be announced for a US release by now.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

DEVIL SURVIVOR 2!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Speaking of Devil Survivor, I beat Radiat Historia last night.

That last boss was pretty damn easy. The second form killed me once because I didn't have any resist stuff equipped (first round he put us all to sleep, then stoned us one-by-one, I didn't even get an act in).


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Devil Survivor, I beat Radiat Historia last night.
> 
> That last boss was pretty damn easy. The second form killed me once because I didn't have any resist stuff equipped (first round he put us all to sleep, then stoned us one-by-one, I didn't even get an act in).



Yeah, I had to beat him without any resistances... I kept selling those stones for better equipment. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

The only thing I kept was Noah's Amulet, figuring it might be special (obviously it isn't that special, but it's still fairly special).

Put that on Marcos. All Recovery.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only thing I kept was Noah's Amulet, figuring it might be special (obviously it isn't that special, but it's still fairly special).
> 
> Put that on Marcos. All Recovery.



I used Aht and Rosche myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I used Marcos and Gafka. I swear Gafka is overpowered. 

The best combination I've found is Aht and Gafka. You use Gafka's elemental square thing move (it puts everything in the middle), then have Aht do a trap, then Stocke just pushes everything into the trap. One-hit-killer. Every time.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

Robotrek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, it has robots.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, it has robots.



3 of them.

It's like Pokemons grandfather, but with more customization than your body can handle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember watching my brother play that game when we rented it way back when, thinking how awesome it was and how awesome he was for being so awesome at it.

Then I played it myself after years and years and I sucked. Sucked bad. I SUCK!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

It's not you who sucks, it's the weapons.

Some weapons are super effective against certain enemies, but some have absolutely no effect.

It's horrible getting to a boss only to find out your sword does 3 damage to it, and that you didn't pick up a laser from the previous room that could one-shot it.

I suppose that's not all bad though, it does add some variety to the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember trying to make robots that were really, really cool-looking and they ended up getting slaughtered or something.

It has been a long time since I tried that game. Maybe I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 23, 2011)

It's always worth giving Robotrek another shot :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless you're fat.  Like Scott Woods.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember Robotrek, a solid game. Anyone remember Terranigma for the Snes? Most underrated rpg ever. The story still stands as one of the bests I've remembered playing through. I really wish newer jrpgs went back to their storytelling roots. The storytelling quality have progressively regressived in recent generations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I enjoyed Terranigma but I feel it's a tad overrated.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

I own me a Terranigma. Like the game, but think it's overrated due to the controversy that surrounded it. It didn't need that to be a success.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2011)

Terrnigma is about equa to Secret of Mana and Illusion of Gaia in my book, they were all pretty good, but I dont consider any of the great. BTW what was the controversy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Secret of Mana was better if only for the multiplayer aspect. Man that was fun to play.

The story in Terranigma was better, but the music was better in SoM. And it had Flamie.


----------



## Nois (Mar 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Terrnigma is about equa to Secret of Mana and Illusion of Gaia in my book, they were all pretty good, but I dont consider any of the great. BTW what was the controversy.



Secret of Gaia is implied to be a sequel[or was it prequel, i forgot] to Terranigma.

The controversy was that it was banned in the US due to religious inadequacy and themes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The protagonist was created by the negative/evil force, and served as a device to recreate the world, and life in general. At the end he was confirmed to be what people now call God. On top of that, his name was Ark


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 23, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I remember Robotrek, a solid game. Anyone remember Terranigma for the Snes? Most underrated rpg ever. The story still stands as one of the bests I've remembered playing through. I really wish newer jrpgs went back to their storytelling roots. The storytelling quality have progressively regressived in recent generations.


Illusion of Gaia is where it's at! Still one of my favorite SNES games, I absolutely love it. I ought to replay both of them.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 24, 2011)

Delicious snail pie!  You must eat it!


----------



## Vai (Mar 24, 2011)

Snail pie ? WHERE ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Illusion of Gaia is where it's at! Still one of my favorite SNES games, I absolutely love it. I ought to replay both of them.


 Yeah, that was a fun game, too. I didn't know they were connected at all, though they look kinda similar, I guess.


Maybe we should all replay.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys were talking about Robotrek when I thought I'd been the only one that'd ever played.  :amazed

Took me some time to figure out the best builds.  I think I found that the axes were the best weapons in the game.  Dual wielding them and using a jump attack to get behind an enemy had devastating results.  I was disappointed that dual wielding guns or the uber end-game phoenix swords actually proved pretty weak.

...Is it just me, but don't video games that have some form of time travel outright rock?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2011)

really? i always wondered why terrinigma never made it to the US, that and bahamut lagoon.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> really? i always wondered why terrinigma never made it to the US, that and bahamut lagoon.



With BL, the SNES's lifespan had ended.  That and Nintendo and Square had a falling out around that time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Time travel games are pretty good.

Chrono Trigger - badass
Chrono Cross - pretty good
Radiant Historia - also pretty good
Time Splitters () - idiotic but fun

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2011)

'Splitters is _awesome_. I still maintain it's the best multiplayer shooter ever. Every game needs a Flame Tag Mode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Me and my nephew played that, it was pretty fun I guess. (I actually played that, coincidentally, but I meant a different game entirely )

This is the game I meant:


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Best.

Fighting game.

EVER.

I remember playing that shit all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember being at the arcade and always dreaming about playing that game. There was usually a line of people already on it though so I had to play Mortal Kombat instead.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 25, 2011)

Valkryia Chronicles is another good RPG anime like game. lol the first game even got it's own anime series.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember being at the arcade and always dreaming about playing that game. There was usually a line of people already on it though so I had to play Mortal Kombat instead.



You poor thing. 

Also, read a review of the US release of The 3rd Birthday. Just had to lol. Bad translation and voice-acting is bad, apparently. I wonder if "Mitochondria" is still said three times every sentence.


----------



## Esura (Mar 25, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Valkryia Chronicles is another good RPG anime like game. lol the first game even got it's own anime series.



Valkyria Chronicles is dead to me until I get another PS3 iteration.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You poor thing.
> 
> Also, read a review of the US release of The 3rd Birthday. Just had to lol. Bad translation and voice-acting is bad, apparently. I wonder if "Mitochondria" is still said three times every sentence.


 I haven't played that yet, though I do have a copy of it. 

I liked the first game very much so, never did get around to #2. Heard that one sucked anyway.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

First was good, the second one was really bad, in my opinion. I'm convinced the only reason people played it was for the gratuitous shower scene.

The only good thing to come out of The 3rd Birthday is Jensen Ackles doing voice acting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Woah, shower scene? 


Playing PE2 when I fucking get home.


----------



## Esura (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't know PE2 had a shower scene either.


----------



## Baks (Mar 25, 2011)

I am playing Persona 4 myself, I am at Yukiko's dungeon - I am trying to clear it in a day for a maxxed social link run.

It is a real pain to beat in Expert Mode, the boss is so fucking hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I am playing ZHP. So far I think it's one of the funnier NIS games out there, on par with Makai Kingdom almost. Gameplay is great, reminiscent of Azure Dreams. It's just totally random and ridiculous--that's good.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2011)

Third Birthday also has a shower scene. You only need to beat the game fifty times to unlock it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it boner-inducing?


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2011)

Or you could probably just look for it on YouTube or something. Easier, cheaper, and none of the suffering.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't played the first two games. Would it be bad if I decided to play third birthday anyway?


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2011)

I fucking LOVED Valkyrie Profile 2  talk about replayability. the fighting style, the side-scrolling, the team building, everything.


tbh i might have to buy that soon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Or you could probably just look for it on YouTube or something. Easier, cheaper, and none of the suffering.


 If it's clean enough to be on Youtube I won't even bother. 


On and On said:


> I fucking LOVED Valkyrie Profile 2  talk about replayability. the fighting style, the side-scrolling, the team building, everything.
> 
> 
> tbh i might have to buy that soon


 I played VP2 twice. Love that game. Better than the first one, I'd say, and I loved the fuck out of the first one. 

Them thighs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played VP2 twice. Love that game. Better than the first one, I'd say, and I loved the fuck out of the first one.



I almost forgotten about VP2. I'm still in the midst of trying to perfect release my einherjars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't even know about that until the end of my last playhtrough. 

By then it was moot point, but it helped me in the final dungeon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't played that yet, though I do have a copy of it.
> 
> I liked the first game very much so, never did get around to #2. Heard that one sucked anyway.



the second game is infinitely better than the first, and i think generally it is also rated as such; PE 2 is only inferior to RE2, maybe RE4 in terms of horror survival game. The story is much better, the game is not so short, great gameplay, better characters, more diverse setting, nice enemy design, had some creepy moments, shower scene; honestly the game is not only better than one, but better in every category; as far as PE3, critics aside, apparently gamers are giving it fairly good ratings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

I heard it sucked though. 

I might play it, I think I still have it at home, but I may have deleted it due to it sucking so much.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Mar 28, 2011)

i've been plainy digimon world dawn the grinding takes forever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

You should probably just play Pokemon.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *the second game is infinitely better than the first*, and i think generally it is also rated as such; PE 2 is only inferior to RE2, maybe RE4 in terms of horror survival game. The story is much better, the game is not so short, great gameplay, better characters, more diverse setting, nice enemy design, had some creepy moments, shower scene; honestly the game is not only better than one, but better in every category; as far as PE3, critics aside, apparently gamers are giving it fairly good ratings.



Wait, we talking about Parasite Eve right?

If so....I cannot comprehend that entire post...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

I think some people liked PE2 more and others hated PE2.  Matter of taste, I suppose.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think some people liked PE2 more and others hated PE2.  Matter of taste, I suppose.



Maybe its just the circle I'm around...but I know of no one who likes PE2 over PE1 at all.

My main issue with PE2 is how it totally eschewed many RPG elements from the first PE. Like Mass Effect 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's why I didn't even play it. I like my RPGs with RPG stuff in 'em.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 28, 2011)

well i can say the reverse, i know of no one who likes the PE over PE2; its not even close
so bleeping what if the changed the gameplay somewhat, i dont care, the story is better in the second one, the second one is where all the good characters are introduced, the gameplay is more fun anyway in the second - shoot i remeber running around spamming my psychic abilities on the enemies, good times; not to mention all the people i know that have played parasite eve beat the game in around 10 hours; an rpg is not supposed to be that short, PE 2 on the other gave me at least a solid 20 hours or so

honestly the only really good thing about pe 1 is that it had aya, but guess what pe 2 had aya + eve = its kind of like twincest for the win

besides its nonsense to begin with PE was supposed to be survival horror anyway, you somehow think RE would be better if they all of sudden made it turn based or something; attack option -> gun shot -> target zombie -> 55 damage ->you win, everyone do the FF victory dance ; hell if anything PE 2 was harder due to the change in gameplay, and thats not a bad thing

and least we not forget this was PE 2 my friend


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm with Kira on this one. I never heard of anyone who could say PE is better then PE2...PE2 was made better in just about every way. PE3 though looks meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I have no personal experience having never played #2. I might try it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah I'm with Kira on this one. I never heard of anyone who could say PE is better then PE2...PE2 was made better in just about every way. PE3 though looks meh.



Zounds me and Crazy agree. 

That aside looking at upcoming releases on Gamestop, found out something called Otomodieus excellence is coming out, what is that, they have no description only a video which looks like an anime clip. And i am getting really excited about catherine, and im also curious about Mad alice, i hear great things, plus its alice in wonderland cant go wrong with that.

@crazymoron <- do you see what i did there, aya looks so lonely and say come play with me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah I'm with Kira on this one. *I never heard of anyone who could say PE is better then PE2*...PE2 was made better in just about every way. PE3 though looks meh.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2011)

Humm weird. It's like ME1 vs ME2. It's hard for me to imagine anyone saying ME1 was better in anyway except maybe story. Just 2 improved everything. That's how I felt with PE2 for 1.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 29, 2011)

@esura, i just clicked the first link but it was 2 to 1 in favor of PE 2, that kind of goes against your point anyway


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @esura, i just clicked the first link but it was 2 to 1 in favor of PE 2, that kind of goes against your point anyway



No it isn't. I just read it. Only like three people said they liked it over PE1.

Even the Metacritic score ( I know...Metacritic), well most reviews in general is higher for PE1 than PE2. 



Different strokes for different blokes I guess. I like FFXIII over FFVI so I'm not one to talk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Once I play the second one I'll tell you what's up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 29, 2011)

i didnt see the first page of neoseeker but its still not that terribly skewed to one id say 40-50 in favor of pe 1, the rest say both have points; but if you look at the comments, all the people who dont like it , criticize it for gameplay, because tis to RE; thats a pretty lame criticism 

secondly by people i meant flesh and blood people you know, not some random text presented on a forum

going by gamespot critics have PE .2 by 2 7.8 to 7.6; users have them both have them at 8.5

i think i might try a dragon warrior game soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

But which did you like better?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

I need to refresh my memory about those two... I wonder if there are eBoot files of them anywhere. Would be handy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2011)

So have any of you guys played Hyperdimension Neptunia?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, that's right, I can play it on my PSP.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 30, 2011)

tales of vesperia is easily the best game in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> tales of vesperia is easily the best game in this thread.


I hope this was a joke. You're saying that's the best game of all time, basically.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2011)

implying the best game of all time is an Rpg


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope this was a joke. You're saying that's the best game of all time, basically.



it could very well be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> implying the best game of all time is an Rpg


Implying that the possibility of anything other than a RPG being the best even exists.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess you're right, I mean Bioware does make RPG's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

You take that back!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2011)

I could.

OR

I can go and play Dragon Age instead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2011)

Best game of all time is definitely an rpg. The only non-rpg that I would even remotely consider in a top ten are Gran Turismo 3, Resident Evil 2, Mario 64, or one of the MGS games. Zelda I consider a pseudo rpg, maybe thats cheating. 

A little off topic but has anyone here played Condemned? After browsing through video game tunes on youtube I came across a bunch of top ten horror lists, and that game was consistently on it.

And I finally got a chance to try the 3ds today, I can say I was not impressed. The screen looks bad unless you are looking at it at the right angle, actually the impression I got was like those hidden pictures where you have to focus your eyes and then it pops up. Just very sketchy, and SF being the best game, meh.

Im debating now though whether to buy 3rd birthday now, but i might wait a month till I leave for summer break, since ill have plenty of time to play on the plane, and the day before i leave.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Tetris is pretty highly ranked for me. As is Starcraft and a couple Mario games. Those aren't RPGs, but they aren't exactly top of the list.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought starcraft was real time strategy which i consider a sub cateogory of rpg

tetris is something like pong or FF 1, it opened some doors so it deserves veneration, but its too dated to ever seriously compete in a top game category


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm going to get some RPG for PS2, what would you reccomend? Other than FFs of course as I have X and XII already.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

How about persona 3 or 4? Its got some interesting music to say the least. Battle system is pretty good too.


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually was planning on playing those. Played a bit of Persona 2, but I guess 3 is leaps from there. And 4 is some epic shit visual-wise if you ask me.

aRPGs too. Valkyrie Profile perhaps?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well Tetris is pretty highly ranked for me. As is Starcraft and a couple Mario games. Those aren't RPGs, but they aren't exactly top of the list.



I would put Diablo 2 over any console RPG.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I would put Diablo 2 over any console RPG.



True that.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2011)

Although I think of Diablo as an RPG, I'm hesitant to call it one.



Sephiroth said:


> True that.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I would put Diablo 2 over any console RPG.



And I'd put Deus Ex above that. If any game were to be called the greatest ever, it'd probably be that one. _Probably_.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 30, 2011)

Lyra said:


> And I'd put Deus Ex above that. If any game were to be called the greatest ever, it'd probably be that one. _Probably_.



Why is Deus Ex considered so great anyway? I haven't played it so I'd be nice to know what all the hub bub... hubbub?... hubub?....... whatever, the buzz is.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Why is Deus Ex considered so great anyway? I haven't played it so I'd be nice to know what all the hub bub... hubbub?... hubub?....... whatever, the buzz is.



Mix of RPG and FPS with a unique world and story.

Masterpiece for its time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2011)

I suspect deus ex is another overrated fps like half life, besides if we are talking about PC games system shock 2 has to be up there.

Personally I like Diablo 1 to 2, although i admit 2 had probably one of the most badass looking characters in Tyrael. 

Problem with me putting Diablo that high though is the story is mediocre to non existent at best. Yes the gameplay is fun and addictive, and there are some cool characters, but i think story must be considered in this case. A racing sim like Gran turismo is the only exception to that rule.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Why is Deus Ex considered so great anyway? I haven't played it so I'd be nice to know what all the hub bub... hubbub?... hubub?....... whatever, the buzz is.



I like it for one simple reason... Unlike every other game out that that thinks a morality system and a few simple choices equate to truly moulding the world around the player's choices, Deus Ex actually _does_ make every choice matter. How violent you are in the game changes how others react to you and you're actually free to kill important NPCs early in the game and the story itself will reflect that.

Plus that ending... Just wow.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mix of RPG and FPS with a unique world and story.
> 
> Masterpiece for its time.



Well the world didn't seem all that unique to me though I have heard good things about the story.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Well the world didn't seem all that unique to me though I have heard good things about the story.



Compared to the overused dystopian wastelands that every other RPG uses these days, Deus Ex is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not played Deus Ex, though I have heard the 3rd one is coming out. Is it a series that is worth looking into past the first game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 31, 2011)

is the deus ex on ps2 the same as the original?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to get some RPG for PS2, what would you reccomend? Other than FFs of course as I have X and XII already.



Either Shadow hearts or Atelier Iris are very good Rpg series for the PS2. Just out of pure curiosty but has anyone play the games X-men legends and Lord of the rings: the third age. They're pretty good RPGs and really fun if you're a fan of either series


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to get some RPG for PS2, what would you reccomend? Other than FFs of course as I have X and XII already.



Radiatta Stories, Dark Cloud 1 & 2, Rogue Galaxy, Mana Khemia, and Ar Tonelico 1 & 2 are good games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I thought starcraft was real time strategy which i consider a sub cateogory of rpg
> 
> tetris is something like pong or FF 1, it opened some doors so it deserves veneration, but its too dated to ever seriously compete in a top game category


Really? I in no way relate a RTS like Starcraft to RPGs. That doesn't make any sense to me. 



Nois said:


> Ok guys, I'm going to get some RPG for PS2, what would you reccomend? Other than FFs of course as I have X and XII already.


Valkyrie Profile 2 - badass
Grandia III - good
Suikoden III & V - awesome
Stella Deus - great SRPG
And whatever they mentioned, maybe, but I'd recommend VP2 over everything else. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> I would put Diablo 2 over any console RPG.


Ehh.. Diablo 2 is arguably the best PC game of all time, but as far as a pure RPGs it is still lower than a few games on my list. Still up there.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys I'm off to search for some games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd recommend VP and Suikoden be your first acquisitions, but that's just me.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

I've played only Suikoden Tierkreis for the DS. shit was much epicnessssssssss.


----------



## jemiesranova (Mar 31, 2011)

I love to play the game, is there from members who want to play with me ......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've played only Suikoden Tierkreis for the DS. shit was much epicnessssssssss.


 Interestingly that's the one Suikoden game I have yet to play. 

Suikode Tactics is also a good game, but that's another SRPG. If you don't like SRPGs you won't like it, but it is pure Suikoden badass.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

I actually love walking my units on a grid

And Tierkreis swept me off my feet... a very refreshing plot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Well this is like the ultimate combination of two games. 

The story is a little strange from what I remember. People turning into fish. It's loosely based on the Suikoden IV world I think.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well this is like the ultimate combination of two games.
> 
> The story is a little strange from what I remember. People turning into fish. It's loosely based on the Suikoden IV world I think.



LOLWAT

I totally should play that someday

And it's funny that I remebered I had a PS2 tucked in one of my closets for like 4 years... I'm retarded


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, people turn into fish in that game. That's like the main plotpoint, actually.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 31, 2011)

strictly speaking every single game ever made is a role playing game, but in general I put strategy games ala tactics ogre, final fantasy tactics, etc in as a sub category of rpgs; now starcraft is from what im told like halo wars which is a real time version of the former set of games, so therefore i still classify them as rpgs

for me these are the only true categories of games RPG, Sports/Racing, Rhythm and Dance (includes DDR and GH), FPS, Action Adventure (ie 3rd person), Horror/survival, Puzzle, fighter, and Platformer 

anything else is either a subcategory of one of those, or a hybrid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't really get why you lump RTS into RPGs though. They really have no similarities at all. 

You might be able to stretch and say the resource gathering is like EXP and the new units you build is achieving higher leves or something, I guess. But you're controlling an army of generic drone units, not unique characters that get stronger as the story progresses. 

Really losing me on that one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 31, 2011)

because strategy is probably the single key component of rpgs from the beginning of time, well the beginning of rpgs with games like dungeons and dragons; rpgs have nothing to do with unique characters it has to do with mainpulating various components in a strategic manner to achieve a certain goal - its a game that unlike the other generes is vary light on reflex and rapid response, and is primarily thought driven - im sorry you are making the arugement because i do not have name for a unit its not an rpg, i could at least buy it if you said the "real time" aspect was the difference, but even that would not really cut it

ill buy an argument for zelda really being action adventure and fallout as a fps shooter, but rts is not its own category, its is the essence of rpg

edit: i realize even in fps or the like there is strategy but not to degree and style of rpgs, in rpgs you are more like a general manipulating your puppets on every aspect, in something like an fps the strategy is more on the level of a field officer make some on the spot decisions and basic strategic ideas but nothing that big.

and it is because you have become lost, that you have failed young padawan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

I forgot to post these notes earlier due to a certain distraction

a. xenoblade is at minimum coming to Europe with english track, although it looks like a US release is all but confirmed

b. dragon quest x to the wii, upgrade from a handheld but id rather it be on ps3/xbox

c. apparently even bioware can screw up, the last dlc arrival for mass effect is apparently pretty mediocre


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I forgot to post these notes earlier due to a certain distraction
> 
> a. xenoblade is at minimum coming to Europe with english track, although it looks like a US release is all but confirmed
> 
> ...


Thats implying thats the first time they ever screwed up...which would be false. 

Also, am I the only JRPG gamer who really don't give a shit about Xenoblade or The Last Story? Those games do not look interesting in the slightest...and they are on the Wii, yet it seems to be the talk of the town in every RPG forum I go to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Still don't agree. 

Anyway, I just started playing Hexzy Force and this game seems pretty good. I haven't been too impressed with any PSP game other than TO yet though. Hopefully this delivers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

ill agree something like the last story should not be on the Wii, but what can you do, if that really was his last game that would be one of the greatest tragedies of all time to go out like that. 

So what did bioware make that was particularly bad, ive never played MDK2 though and i do think both the original and sequel look bad.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally sat down with Demon's Souls a few days ago.

Loving the shit out of it, as I presumed I would.

The difficulty is pretty... over-stated.  Vastly overstated.  I've died more times from my character making some glitchy dodges or sword moves and falling down 3 flights of stairs than actually succumbing to any enemies or bosses.  And it's pretty obvious now that some builds are pretty much dead-ends, armor is mostly useless usually cumbersome and that backstabs/riposte will roll over most of the non-bosses in the game.

Blue-Eyed Knights fear my backstabs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ill agree something like the last story should not be on the Wii, but what can you do, if that really was his last game that would be one of the greatest tragedies of all time to go out like that.
> 
> So what did bioware make that was particularly bad, ive never played MDK2 though and i do think both the original and sequel look bad.


A better question would be, "What has BioWare made that was particularly good?"  


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Finally sat down with Demon's Souls a few days ago.
> 
> Loving the shit out of it, as I presumed I would.
> 
> ...


 I was effortlessly killing things with my thief at first using that method, too, but I got bored of it. Made a Barbarian and got my shit kicked in.  Then made that one with light arrow and just raped everything in the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually restarted a game with a Temple Knight because I wanted to try something different.  Thief seems more specialized, and since there are a lot of corridors in 1-1 and 1-2, you're either stuck with riposte or pot shots.  Or getting your shit slapped.

Archers suck in ever game ever, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually the bow is really good in Demon's Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2011)

I meant the enemy Archers.

I rolled Archer a lot if I could in RPGs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Not technically archers, but those flying manta rays are horrible.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2011)

I think they fit under the "Bird" category.

Maybe a "Cliff Racer" category, now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember falling off the cliff on that damn level so many times because I wasn't really watching where I was going and trying to kill those stupid things. Or they'd come behind me and shoot me while I was killing one. 

That noise they make still haunts my nightmares.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2011)

SKRAWWWWW

And I remember why I don't play Morrowind anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Was it because of the horses? 

I want to replay Demon's Souls, actually (and maybe finish it this time). I am just so caught up in other games right now I don't have the time.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to finish it before Dark Souls comes out.

I wasn't planning on having a PS3 until really recently, so now I gotta play catch up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, maybe I should try and finish it before then, too. A lofty goal given my game load but one I may be able to manage.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2011)

I never got the chance to play Demon's Souls, since I don't have a PS3. Dark Souls being multiplatform is a godsend for me.



Esura said:


> Also, am I the only JRPG gamer who really don't give a shit about Xenoblade or The Last Story? Those games do not look interesting in the slightest...and they are on the Wii, yet it seems to be the talk of the town in every RPG forum I go to.



Both titles have good reason to be hyped.

The Last Story is made by the father of Final Fantasy, Hironobu Sakaguchi, with music by Nobuo Umatsu, so it's pedigree speaks for itself.

As for Xenoblade, it's been near universally acclaimed as the best JRPG, if not the best RPG period, this gen.

Frankly I don't see how you can consider yourself a JRPG enthusiast and not be even slightly interested in these games.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> So what did bioware make that was particularly bad, ive never played MDK2 though and i do think both the original and sequel look bad.



He's referring to Dragon Age 2, most likely.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2011)

I want last Story because of how it looks like it combines different genres a bit, something the JRPG need to do ALOT more.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

dragon age 2 got good reviews, not as great as the first, but i heard its still pretty solid.

i mean i look forward to both, but having to potentially great rpgs on the wii, is like giving a swine pearls.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dragon age 2 got good reviews, not as great as the first, but i heard its still pretty solid.



There was a pretty significant amount of fan backlash against the game, to say the least.



> i mean i look forward to both, but having to potentially great rpgs on the wii, is like giving a swine pearls.



I don't see anything about the Wii making it unsuitable for RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Both titles have good reason to be hyped.
> 
> The Last Story is made by the father of Final Fantasy, Hironobu Sakaguchi, with music by Nobuo Umatsu, so it's pedigree speaks for itself.
> 
> As for Xenoblade, it's been near universally acclaimed as the best JRPG, if not the best RPG period, this gen.



I already know all about The Last Story and Xenoblade...but those reasonings as well as the gameplay vids I saw of them aren't enough to sway me. There has to be more than that...

Also...the games being on the Wii only might have something to do with me not giving two pence about it as well.



First Tsurugi said:


> *Frankly I don't see how you can consider yourself a JRPG enthusiast and not be even slightly interested in these games.*


Cause they don't look interesting in the slightest. Just because I'm a JRPG fan doesn't mean I have to like every offering released.

I'm still waiting for my FFXIII-2 and Atelier Totori English....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> There was a pretty significant amount of fan backlash against the game, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the Wii making it unsuitable for RPGs.



the wii is a third rate system, with graphics that are not even slightly improved over the gamecube, a last generation system.

Especially with Lost Odyssey, that game was phenomenal, but last story is not even going to look 1/100th that good being on the wii. Not to mention the wii has the same problem as the xbox that it cant fit anything on a disc, lost odyssey was 4 discs, what could they possibly fit on one wii disc, not much is what.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, what shall I play, Ar Tonelico or Final Fantasy XIII? 

Help me decide. 

I've left both unfinished.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Hmm, what shall I play, Ar Tonelico or Final Fantasy XIII?
> 
> Help me decide.
> 
> I've left both unfinished.



Final Fantasy XIII...then Ar Tonelico Qoga. I like the latter but FFXIII is much better imo.

You can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive only played FF13, so I would tell you to play Ar tonelico. And if you only have ff13, get into a tub full of water and drop a plugged in appliance into the tub with you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Final Fantasy XIII...then Ar Tonelico Qoga. I like the latter but FFXIII is much better imo.
> 
> You can't go wrong with either though.


Actually it's Ar Tonelico MoE.




Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ive only played FF13, so I would tell you to play Ar tonelico. And if you only have ff13, get into a tub full of water and drop a plugged in appliance into the tub with you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

Also thoughts on Trinity Universe? How did it turn out?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2011)

So I bought Parasite Eve off of PSN... I forgot how good it was. Combat is pretty fun, like a rudimentary Action RPG from the way you can run around and essentially dodge attacks before returning your own.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Also thoughts on Trinity Universe? How did it turn out?



From what I heard...shit.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So I bought Parasite Eve off of PSN... I forgot how good it was. Combat is pretty fun, like a rudimentary Action RPG from the way you can run around and essentially dodge attacks before returning your own.



Yup. Feels good man.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Also thoughts on Trinity Universe? How did it turn out?



God fucking awful.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the wii is a third rate system, with graphics that are not even slightly improved over the gamecube, a last generation system.
> 
> Especially with Lost Odyssey, that game was phenomenal, but last story is not even going to look 1/100th that good being on the wii. Not to mention the wii has the same problem as the xbox that it cant fit anything on a disc, lost odyssey was 4 discs, what could they possibly fit on one wii disc, not much is what.



Disc size don't mean much. Final Fantasy 13 took me triple the amount of time Lost Odyssey did, and it was only 2 disk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> God fucking awful.



I see, that's a shame.

I'll order Cross Edge instead.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I already know all about The Last Story and Xenoblade...but those reasonings as well as the gameplay vids I saw of them aren't enough to sway me. There has to be more than that...



I don't understand why they wouldn't seem impressive, especially in Xenoblade's case, given the massive overworld.



> Also...the games being on the Wii only might have something to do with me not giving two pence about it as well.



Your loss. The Wii has some very high quality titles.



> Cause they don't look interesting in the slightest. Just because I'm a JRPG fan doesn't mean I have to like every offering released.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my FFXIII-2 and Atelier Totori English....



If you're anticipating FFXIII-2 but not these games I don't know what to tell you.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> the wii is a third rate system, with graphics that are not even slightly improved over the gamecube, a last generation system.
> 
> Especially with Lost Odyssey, that game was phenomenal, but last story is not even going to look 1/100th that good being on the wii. Not to mention the wii has the same problem as the xbox that it cant fit anything on a disc, lost odyssey was 4 discs, what could they possibly fit on one wii disc, not much is what.



Both The Last Story and Xenoblade look phenomenal in spite of being on the Wii. Graphics aren't everything, I wish people would stop believing they are.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Both The Last Story and Xenoblade look phenomenal in spite of being on the Wii. *Graphics aren't everything, I wish people would stop believing they are.*



Although this is not a reason why I don't care for Wii (moreso for its lackluster gaming selection), don't underestimate graphics. Whether you want to believe it or not, graphics is an important part of games nowadays. Granted, I can play any game with any shit graphics to be honest, but I'm old school. 

There is a whole new generation of gamers now, with a different mindset. Its not that people believe that graphics are important...it is important dude. One of Uncharted 2's more defining characteristics besides its set pieces are its graphics and it is consider the best game this gen by many...some for that reason alone.


I'm still considering buying a Wii though so I can play RE Zero, REmake, Darkside Chronicles, Brawl, Other M and stuff...cause my nephew's Wii broke and I can't test any more games on his shit to see if they are good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2011)

@first, i know the wii has some good titles, im just saying that any of those titles would probably have been better if on the other two systems : i mean wii has muramasa, symphonia, fire emblem etc. , and i dont doubt xenoblade and last story cant be great despite being on the wii; im just saying if i was a the maker and trying to make something uber epic i would try to make it on the best systems available ; honestly I think making a game on the wii is a cop out to skimp on the graphics , because then people will say, eh you did the best you could on the wii

but dont get me wrong ill get last story pretty much when it comes out, and get xenoblade eventually


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Although this is not a reason why I don't care for Wii (moreso for its lackluster gaming selection), don't underestimate graphics. Whether you want to believe it or not, graphics is an important part of games nowadays. Granted, I can play any game with any shit graphics to be honest, but I'm old school.
> 
> There is a whole new generation of gamers now, with a different mindset. Its not that people believe that graphics are important...it is important dude. One of Uncharted 2's more defining characteristics besides its set pieces are its graphics and it is consider the best game this gen by many...some for that reason alone.



The problem with amazing graphics on consoles is that it's a pointless endeavor, as they're never going to match up with the real graphics powerhouse, the PC, especially when we're more than five years into this generation.

You need only look as far as the PC itself to realize that graphics don't matter, when a game with graphics as meager as Minecraft manages to sell millions and become hugely popular.

The point of console gaming is not and has never been about looking nice.

This isn't to say that games on consoles can't ever or shouldn't ever aim to be technically impressive, but rather that should never be the focus when making games.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> @first, i know the wii has some good titles, im just saying that any of those titles would probably have been better if on the other two systems : i mean wii has muramasa, symphonia, fire emblem etc. , and i dont doubt xenoblade and last story cant be great despite being on the wii; im just saying if i was a the maker and trying to make something uber epic i would try to make it on the best systems available ; honestly I think making a game on the wii is a cop out to skimp on the graphics , because then people will say, eh you did the best you could on the wii



Even if they looked nicer, would that make them better games as a result?

Because ultimately that's what's most important.

Often when the Wii gets an exclusive that interests people, especially if it's technically impressive, there's calls of "It would look/be better on another console", but I don't know that that's true.

It's true that with the Wii there isn't as much expectation that the game look spectacular visually as there is on the HD twins, but I don't view that as a negative, as it lets devs focus on other, more important aspects of the game like the amount of content or gameplay, or to try more experimental approaches that wouldn't have an audience on the other consoles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2011)

^well it also goes to my other point, maybe crazy spent more on ff 13 which btw is 3 discs not 2, then lost odyssey, but it doesnt change the fact you can do so much more on either a multi disc xbox release or a single blu ray ps3 release; there is a reason Tales of Grace F is released on the ps3 and not the wii, the wii probably could not handle that extra content

- so yes i think it would look better on the another system and i find that important
- and yes there are other reasons why good rpgs should not be on the wii, disc size (and additions that can be made to the game), xbox ps3 have better controls, they have better social systems - tis easier to get dlc on those for the game , i dont even know if the wii has anything like dlc; etc

honestly i have no problem with you saying the wii has good games, i simply have a problem with you saying they wouldnt be better on another system when they would
- the only rpg that has any business being on the wii is Fire Emblem, because unfortunately I believe that is a nintendo property, which is a shame


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

So I'm really liking this Hexyz Force game, I just have no idea how to pronounce it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 4, 2011)

> there is a reason Tales of Grace F is released on the ps3 and not the wii, the wii probably could not handle that extra content


The reason is to bring the game to a new system and new playerbase to promote sales.

And by Kira U. Masaki's definition, all games should be released on the PC since it has more power than any of the consoles. I agree that visuals are important in a game and they play a part in why some games are as good as they are but it's more important to succesfully make an engaging game with strong presentation rather than have the best visuals in the world. Xenoblade being released on 360/PS3 with better graphics could and probably would make it a better game but only by little, the core experience doesn't really change at all. Also you have to realize that by releasing games on PS3/360 you might have to compromise in some other areas because releasing a visually outstanding game means the production values are that much higher. Most studios cannot afford to compete with the top games and if they can, they might have to remove some content or compromises in other areas. It's not as black and white as you seem to think it is.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 4, 2011)

I just bought Fire Emblem on the GBA. Sadly I can't play it as it appears my DS GBA slot doesn't recognize games anymore. It didn't recognize Tales of Phantasia(haven't played it yet) nor did it recognize Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones which I played on my DS a year or so ago.

I'm kind of upset about this.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I'm really liking this Hexyz Force game, I just have no idea how to pronounce it.



Great choice I'm playing the undub now


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Gino said:


> Great choice I'm playing the *undub* now


The fudge is that?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You get to equip 4 weapons.
> 
> *FOUR WEAPONS*.



Interest piqued. Go on.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fudge is that?



A game with the original Japanese voices that don't have a select language option.... 


CrazyMoronX said:


> You get to equip 4 weapons.
> 
> *FOUR WEAPONS*.
> 
> ...



I like what I see so far still in the beginningpek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

But does it have subtitles? I heard it didn't. 


What I like about the game the most is that it has 2 different stories that sometimes intersect. I haven't touched the other story, but from what I gather they are almost two separate games.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine Does

Agreed for the different stories that's also+1 for me for the simple fact I haven't seen to many rpg's do that.So who did you decide to play with first the girl or the guy??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I normally would have picked the male character, but I decided to go against my nature and pick the female first. So don't spoil it for me.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

I picked the guy So I couldn't If I wanted to


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Gino said:


> A game with the original Japanese voices that don't have a select language option....



Eww...why would you want to play that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I never really understood the fascination with Japanese voice actors. Are they better? Maybe. Or maybe they just sound better because we don't know the difference.

Either way I could give a damn about voice acting. I liked Stella Deus.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eww...why would you want to play that?



Because I canjk

Different strokes for different folks

@Crazy I always have a curiosity for what the original voices sound like


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I am usually curious myself, and I will switch it to Japanese when presented the option, but I don't really mind it when they don't. 

On the flip side, if it has both, I'm interested in seeing what both sides sound like. Especially with Nippon Ichi games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never really understood the fascination with Japanese voice actors. Are they better? Maybe. Or maybe they just sound better because we don't know the difference.



I've been feeling this way for years. Cannot get into watching animes subbed unless its not released in English or it has some uncut stuff not in the English version.

Give me Death Note, DBZ, Bleach, Witchblade, Naruto English over Japanese ones anyday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't mind dubbed voices either. I don't like reading subtitles all the time. Most of the time I don't mind, but some days I just want to sit back and watch--not read.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm about to suck it up and push through 3rd Birthday in a bit.

Predicting that I'll probably have all my fond childhood memories of Parasite Eve promptly undressed, fondled and brutally sodomized by Square Enix because they are a terrible company, but I _want to believe_.


----------



## Nois (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the age of shitty voice acting has faded away. I like both English and Japanese dubs. Sometimes the English more even.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm about to suck it up and push through 3rd Birthday in a bit.
> 
> Predicting that I'll probably have all my fond childhood memories of Parasite Eve promptly undressed, fondled and brutally sodomized by Square Enix because they are a terrible company, but I _want to believe_.


 Of all the things to put your faith into, SquareEnix is probably the worst possible choice. 


Nois said:


> I think the age of shitty voice acting has faded away. I like both English and Japanese dubs. Sometimes the English more even.


 Some people will never get over their elitism. 

Although there is still a lot of shitty VA out there.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 4, 2011)

I usually prefer using original voices. If it's English, then English. If it's Japanese, then Japanese. RPG's used to have ridiculously bad English voice actors back in the day but nowadays it's not really an issue anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer the P4 dub to the sub.

Come at me.

And, I wanted to believe in Parasite Eve, not Squeenix.  It was this or Godeater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard Godeater was mediocre but still all right. But I've heard PE3 is actually good, so who knows?


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

God eater is kinda repetitive...........


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of all the things to put your faith into, SquareEnix is probably the worst possible choice.



No...you have Idea Factory, Bioware, Zynga, Capcom, etc. are even worse to put faith into.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I'll have to agree with you on the BioWare part.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> The reason is to bring the game to a new system and new playerbase to promote sales.
> 
> And by Kira U. Masaki's definition, all games should be released on the PC since it has more power than any of the consoles. I agree that visuals are important in a game and they play a part in why some games are as good as they are but it's more important to succesfully make an engaging game with strong presentation rather than have the best visuals in the world. Xenoblade being released on 360/PS3 with better graphics could and probably would make it a better game but only by little, the core experience doesn't really change at all. Also you have to realize that by releasing games on PS3/360 you might have to compromise in some other areas because releasing a visually outstanding game means the production values are that much higher. Most studios cannot afford to compete with the top games and if they can, they might have to remove some content or compromises in other areas. It's not as black and white as you seem to think it is.



no if you follow the Kira Masaki school of thought, you would know i think pc gaming in general is crap; simply put the packaging is not very aesthically pleasing for a collector, not to mention i dont have the will power to find a decent control for the pc, not to mention i dont feel like going through the trouble to hook a pc up to large tv when i can just hook up the console, and did i mention pc games are just not aesthically pleasing to me; 

regarding your grace comment, bs, the ps3 release is coming to the US for the first time, doesnt the wii supposedly have the larger user base here, so if that was the case they would release it here on the wii and hit a larger user base, but they arent, because the wii couldnt handle what grace F cooking , 
so to summarize they are passing up the larger new user base of the wii for the smaller new user based of the ps3, your point has been rendered moot, good day sir

and for the record i didnt read your entire post, just caught my school of thought and pc gaming, and guessed what you were going to say


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard Godeater was mediocre but still all right. But I've heard PE3 is actually good, so who knows?



My taste in games is impeccable and I believe God Eater Burst is crap (the combat is far better than Monster Hunter but that hardly means much) and Third Birthday is a damn fine piece of gaming.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

Aww this was a good game damn music wont leave my head
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhoFjuLnM9I[/YOUTUBE]

Well I know what I'm getting next


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

I just picked up Dynasty Warriors Strikeforce today. This had better be good.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I just picked up Dynasty Warriors Strikeforce today. This had better be good.


Its ok though. Better than most DW games.

I sold my copy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I will try 3rd Birthday after I'm done with Hexyz Force. 

If I hate the game I'm going to petition to have you banned.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

.......


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will try 3rd Birthday after I'm done with Hexyz Force.
> 
> If I hate the game I'm going to petition to have you banned.



I'm the Mod of the Bleach Avenue, so I can't be banned. Why? You'd have to ask Aizen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 4, 2011)

Gino said:


> Aww this was a good game damn music wont leave my head
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhoFjuLnM9I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well I know what I'm getting next




Fuck year. Just be warned, the first Ys game has a lot of very old school game design elements. Don't feel annoyed if you get lost often.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 4, 2011)

> no if you follow the Kira Masaki school of thought, you would know i think pc gaming in general is crap; simply put the packaging is not very aesthically pleasing for a collector, not to mention i dont have the will power to find a decent control for the pc, not to mention i dont feel like going through the trouble to hook a pc up to large tv when i can just hook up the console, and did i mention pc games are just not aesthically pleasing to me;


Well, that's your problem. Doesn't change the fact that by going by what you said, releasing 360/PS3 games on computer with more power would make them better games.



> regarding your grace comment, bs, the ps3 release is coming to the US for the first time, doesnt the wii supposedly have the larger user base here, so if that was the case they would release it here on the wii and hit a larger user base, but they arent, because the wii couldnt handle what grace F cooking ,
> so to summarize they are passing up the larger new user base of the wii for the smaller new user based of the ps3, your point has been rendered moot, good day sir


Oh yeah, I didn't remember that Grace wasn't released in America. That still doesn't mean I'm wrong though, Grace F is also being released in Japan, isn't it? Doesn't that mean that they are trying to reach new players in Japan and perhaps they think the PS3 version would sell better than Wii version in America and therefore they decided to localize it. What wasn't a smart business decision before may have become one with the PS3 version. That's just an assumption but so is your ridiculous claim that Wii couldn't handle it so your point is just as moot as mine until you can actually prove to us that there's any truth in what you're saying.



> and for the record i didnt read your entire post, just caught my school of thought and pc gaming, and guessed what you were going to say


Translation: you read it and there's no arguing it because you know what I said was correct. That's fine though, you can keep pretending that you didn't read my post (or this one) and I can go on knowing you did. We both win.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 4, 2011)

Konami better announce Suikoden VI(Preferably with some more char's from I and II) this year or I'm loosening hope...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 4, 2011)

It's been _years_ since Suikoden 5.  I have already lost hope. Shame on Konami.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Suikoden is dead like Breath of Fire now. Shelved indefinitely.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Losing hope? Might as well give up hope.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 4, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> It's been _years_ since Suikoden 5.  I have already lost hope. Shame on Konami.



It took them 4 years for III to show up on the PS2 I'm giving them a bit longer knowing how good the story and game play is and knowing how its kinda hard to develop for PS3, I have to keep hoping they pull something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'm the Mod of the Bleach Avenue, so I can't be banned. Why? You'd have to ask Aizen.


I got friends in high places. 



MyNindoForever said:


> Konami better announce Suikoden VI(Preferably with some more char's from I and II) this year or I'm loosening hope...


 


Esura said:


> Suikoden is dead like Breath of Fire now. Shelved indefinitely.


 This saddens my heart.


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fuck year. Just be warned, the first Ys game has a lot of very old school game design elements. Don't feel annoyed if you get lost often.



I already beat ys I and II chronicles...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I already beat Ys when it was on the SNES.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2011)

3rd Birthday is interesting, I guess.  

There's no reason it needs to be related with Parasite Eve--at all, but it's a pretty interesting game in and of itself.  But it plays more like Mindjack/Gears of War than the other Parasite Eve games; cool strategies, and lots of bullshit enemies, but it's pretty cool.

Monster Hunter is awesome and you're a gargantuan ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey I might try to play it again!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2011)

Monster Hunter isn't really an RPG.  

3rd Birthday would have gotten a lot less flak had it been released under a different name; it's pretty interesting, gameplay wise, and I haven't played much like it.  It's challenging and has a lot of upgrade/level up options.  The story is LOLOLOLOL typical Squeenix fare, but I can ignore that if it's fun enough.  Doesn't change the fact that it's just SE taking the selling power of PE and using it to make a completely different game, though.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

The story really confused the hell out of me, to be completely honest. A few things happened between levels, but nothing really made any sense, and the actual ending in itself was just even more confusing. I'm just glad it's a really damn fun game, 'cause otherwise I'd be completely lost.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2011)

Time travel.    Not done yet, though.

And, CMX:

It's a shootan game.  There's a lot of frenetic strategy  involved, and plenty to level up in, but there's no turn-based combat, and the game throws a lot of HAHAHAFUCKYOU bullshit sometimes, but it's still really fun.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Time travel.    Not done yet, though.



You're not done yet? Well, things certainly do get even more confusing.



> ...and the game throws a lot of HAHAHAFUCKYOU bullshit sometimes, but it's still really fun.


Oh, _tell_ me about it. My favourite bits are when they give you the satellite guns - even Laguna doesn't look as badass as Aya when she calls down a massive beam of destruction upon the Twisted. I think I spent far too much time in the areas with that gun, 'cause I just kept havin' too much fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2011)

Serious grindan'.  You can mow through shit if it's a "kill the orb" area, and just keep running around with your second guy and then BAM, orbital lazer.  Indefinitely.

The fucking reapers, though.  The first time:

Run, the reapers are going to get you!

Jesus, what? Where?

BRARRARARRA

Retry?

Run, the r-BRARARARAA

Retry?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, the Reaper is a bitch. I'm so glad you actually get to fight the thing later. Although it's such a bitch to actually fight, I died twice before it went down. You'll no doubt figure out why I died the second time when you get to the fight yourself. 

Speaking of upgrading and stuff, what have you been going for? At the moment, I got a few really useful abilities - my favourite is one that activates in Liberation Mode, it pretty much explodes the body you're in and causes crazy damage to anything nearby. Using innocent soldiers as walking timebombs probably isn't the nicest thing Aya could do, but meh. /shrug


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Monster Hunter isn't really an RPG.
> 
> 3rd Birthday would have gotten a lot less flak had it been released under a different name; it's pretty interesting, gameplay wise, and I haven't played much like it. It's challenging and has a lot of upgrade/level up options. The story is LOLOLOLOL typical Squeenix fare, but I can ignore that if it's fun enough. Doesn't change the fact that it's just SE taking the selling power of PE and using it to make a completely different game, though.


 

I won't play it now.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Time travel.  Not done yet, though.
> 
> And, CMX:
> 
> It's a shootan game. There's a lot of frenetic strategy involved, and plenty to level up in, but there's no turn-based combat, and the game throws a lot of HAHAHAFUCKYOU bullshit sometimes, but it's still really fun.


  

I won't play that either now.


You ruined everything for me.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

With Third Birthday, it's pretty much a third person shooter. It's more of an RPG than Mass Effect, though, since you alter Aya's DNA to grant new abilities (everything from health Regen, special attacks and offense/defense boosts to recovering HP for everyone in Crossfire and increasing your chances to get more advanced DNA) and can both buy new weapons and upgrade their parts (more complex customisation than in RE4). It's awfully fun.

In other news, been playing Hexyz Force. They so cute! pek


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2011)

dude stop grasping at straws, its being released on the ps3 because like star ocean interenational and all the other games that eventually made it the US on the PS3, the ps3 has more capacity and more to work with

regarding pc gaming, dont really care, besides is not even that simply, yes the high end pc is probably. who am i kidding is always the best machine, but the percentage of people who have that is not that high in comparsion to who has a pc, pcs do not have the uniformity of having one console. and besides, in a month the best pc is garabage, the pc has its own issues

and sounds like 3rd birthday is getting some dap on here, thats good, makes me more eager to play it

regarding Suikoden I dont quite think its dead, i mean a game was released although not the greatest in tierkrieses within the last few years, although the breath of fire thing is kind of sad, then again they released MVC 3, i dont think that was game that anyone expecting, so maybe one of these days they will release another bof


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Hohoho, look at that... Now I'm a Mod here, too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hohoho, look at that... Now I'm a Mod here, too.



abuse of authority, tis all good though, i thought jetstorm was the mod in gaming though, maybe that was naruto


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> abuse of authority, tis all good though, i thought jetstorm was the mod in gaming though, maybe that was naruto



Abuse of authority? I've been a Mod here for not an hour and you're already accusing me of abusing my power?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2011)

^Those who have power are always corrupt. 

Then again corruption is not always a bad thing. 

Anyone here actually played Pier solar?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 4, 2011)

All I'm going to say about The 3rd Birthday is that it has a facepalm/headdesk-confusing story, hand-hurting gameplay and rage-inducing boss fights (I'm looking at you Reaper and final boss).

I'm okay with the controls, but goddamn, the camera blows. I mean, I had this weird position with my thumb and index finger just to get the camera to work for me (I guess I blame it for Peace Walker for having such great controls for a shooter). I'm also okay with the DNA mechanics though it's mostly random. All in all, it's decent, though after playing it once, I can't get myself to play it again.

I used to play Hexyz Force, but I found it boring - story and gameplay. I still want to play it though it's doubtful since Dissidia 012 is eating a lot of my PSP time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2011)

^nothing though tops Resident Evil for worst camera movement, all too often would i run into a zombie that came out of nowhere

^isnt dissidia just a fighting game, how can you possibly spend that much time on it? Ive never made it past 2 or 3 hours even on my favorite fighter; honestly fighters are rarely fulfilling gameplay wise, and always leave asking for more in the story department, because generally the characters and overall story are pretty good


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^isnt dissidia just a fighting game, how can you possibly spend that much time on it? Ive never made it past 2 or 3 hours even on my favorite fighter; honestly fighters are rarely fulfilling gameplay wise, and always leave asking for more in the story department, because generally the characters and overall story are pretty good



You playing fighting games for the wrong reasons. Fighting games aren't a story-centric genre, although there are quite a few fighters with great storylines. Fighting games are a mano y mano affair, trying to clobber the other person until his health depletes. Alot of strategy involved and just one fighting game can generally last the community for years, like Marvel vs Capcom 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ive never made it past 2 or 3 hours even on my favorite fighter; honestly fighters are rarely fulfilling gameplay wise, and always leave asking for more in the story department, because generally the characters and overall story are pretty good



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hexyz Force is blowing my mind with cuteness. Sadly, the combat isn't as compelling. You never told me, either, that "four equippable weapons" meant "your character learns no magic themselves, therefore you've got to equip limited-use items to them that let them use magic". I'll reserve judgement 'til I find more Ragnafacts, but so far it's all style and lacking substance.


 

Some characters do learn magic. Like that Luffi slut. She learns magic. You have to upgrade your main weapon to get the good skills and stuff. It's that the combat is so simplistic that I enjoy the game. I actually hardly use any of those limited use items outside of healing and sometimes a boss-killer (they are pretty powerful).

A lot of the draw for me as well is the simple item creation. I have yet to see a system as good as Stella Deus, but this one isn't too bad. It reminds me a lot of Tales of Phantasia and Valkyrie Profile mixed together in some aspects.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

/goes back to Parasite Eve

Nostalgic awesomeness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll keep all the awesome item creation to myself.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Ar Tonelico Qoga > FFXIII > all other RPGs this gen.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ar Tonelico Qoga > FFXIII > all other RPGs this gen.



I actually prefer Disgaea 4 to either of those, if we're only talking about home consoles. If we're talking about handheld games, too, then there are quite a lot that're better than either of those.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Disgaea 4 is all right.


----------



## Gino (Apr 5, 2011)

I never played any of the Disgaea's.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Just because you've never played them doesn't make you a bad person. 




Wait, yes it does.  You should get a PS2 and Disgaea 1 right away.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2011)

So Final Fantasy 5 is coming to the PSN. I wonder when FF6 will be coming? 

Anyways I'll wait for the 3D HD versions of them coming out on the 3DS......if I ever buy a 3DS. I might buy it just for those games.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Disgaea 4 is all right.



How would you know? 



Gino said:


> I never played any of the Disgaea's.....



Then please escort yourself out the airlock. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ar Tonelico Qoga > FFXIII > all other RPGs this gen.



No Lost Odyssey or Vesperia love? Not even Resonance of Fate (which I just started recently)?


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

I so adore Ar Tonelico Qoga.

Saki "Y..Yes, you can come inside me anytime!"

EDIT: I hate Resonance of Fate. Didn't really care for LO.


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Hexyz Force is blowing my mind with cuteness. Sadly, the combat isn't as compelling. You never told me, either, that "four equippable weapons" meant "your character learns no magic themselves, therefore you've got to equip limited-use items to them that let them use magic". I'll reserve judgement 'til I find more Ragnafacts, but so far it's all style and lacking substance.



I've beaten it twice and the end of the game is awesome because you have like 10 different character and can mix and match their Ragnafacts. Sadly that doesn't last long and there isn't a lot of magic in the game besides people like Luffi or Cecillia.

It's a very simple game and cliched at times but I still enjoyed. I only beat it once with Cecillia and have gotten it about halfway with Levant before I put it down for my PS3 games but I hear it's better to start out with Levant because he is the better character. He is alot more fun to play with.


----------



## Gino (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just because you've never played them doesn't make you a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lyra said:


> Then please escort yourself out the airlock. Thank you and have a nice day.



Fine Fine I'll buy the first one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Then please escort yourself out the airlock. Thank you and have a nice day.


 I was thinking of D3, actually. My bad.


Gino said:


> Fine Fine I'll buy the first one


 Good man.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> You playing fighting games for the wrong reasons. Fighting games aren't a story-centric genre, although there are quite a few fighters with great storylines. Fighting games are a mano y mano affair, trying to clobber the other person until his health depletes. Alot of strategy involved and just one fighting game can generally last the community for years, like Marvel vs Capcom 2.



yea but lets face it, theres like one guy who is a wtf master of pretty much every fighter that makes playing the game dull; either that or the controls and moves are so ridiculous its not worth bothering to master; i mean its fun to spend maybe a night playing with some friends of roughly equal skill, but playing any fighter online pretty much is never worth it, especially for an rpg gamer


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd rather soak my exposed testicles in battery acid than try and drudge through FFXIII.

Trying to balance Demon's Souls and Parasite Eve, now; possibly DAII in the near-ish future, but I'm not really looking forward to it, frankly.  I'll play it if I don't have to pay much for it, but I'm not sure if I'll end up enjoying it or not.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I so adore Ar Tonelico Qoga.
> 
> Saki "Y..Yes, you can come inside me anytime!"
> 
> EDIT: I hate Resonance of Fate. *Didn't really care for LO*.



really you like that 3rd rate garabage that the FF franchise has become in ff13, yet arguably one of the best rpgs in at few years made by the original creator of FF you dont care for; really? really?

btw disgaea 4 is out in Japan thats how some people were able to play it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2011)

Phantom Brave got a psp release I didn't know about, I'm glad my favorite NIS game gets the most love of them all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't understand why Phantom Brave keeps getting releases.

It was basically the worst one in their run (not saying it's bad, just not as epic as the others). It is a lot of fun and all, but it's no Makai Kingdom.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't understand why Phantom Brave keeps getting releases.
> 
> It was basically the worst one in their run (not saying it's bad, just not as epic as the others). It is a lot of fun and all, but it's no Makai Kingdom.


I thought Makai Kingdom was a worse Phantom Brave, and was blurry, but opinions.

I still love both.


----------



## Gino (Apr 5, 2011)

My phantom braves copy Is still sitting on my coffee table haven't open yet


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2011)

Gino said:


> My phantom braves copy Is still sitting on my coffee table haven't open yet



Which version?


----------



## Gino (Apr 5, 2011)

PSP........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I thought Makai Kingdom was a worse Phantom Brave, and was blurry, but opinions.
> 
> I still love both.


 MK did have a bit of an issue with blurriness, but the game was so epic it didn't matter.

The most badass freaking overlord of all time is in that game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> MK did have a bit of an issue with blurriness, but the game was so epic it didn't matter.
> 
> The most badass freaking overlord of all time is in that game.



Zetta was indeed awesome, and I love Pram.

I still haven't beat the Yoshitsuna, I stopped playing after it kicked my ass and didn't feel like devoting that much time to just to beat it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> really you like that 3rd rate garabage that the FF franchise has become in ff13, yet arguably one of the best rpgs in at few years made by the original creator of FF you dont care for; really? really?
> 
> btw disgaea 4 is out in Japan thats how some people were able to play it.



LO just wasn't my cup of tea thats all. I just couldn't get "into" the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Zetta was indeed awesome, and I love Pram.
> 
> I still haven't beat the Yoshitsuna, I stopped playing after it kicked my ass and didn't feel like devoting that much time to just to beat it.


 I think that's the only one I never beat, too. Prinny Baal driving the Yoshitsuna or whatever.

I had a team of those samurai kittens that did like 99999999999999999 damage each after buffs. Little more grinding I could've beat him.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> btw disgaea 4 is out in Japan thats how some people were able to play it.



I know that. But Crazy can't read Japanese, so why would he have it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

It's out in Japan? 


Gonna import.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> LO just wasn't my cup of tea thats all. I just couldn't get "into" the game.



Even with Jansen? He was the best character ever.



Unfortunately YoutTube's video was messed up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I know that. But Crazy can't read Japanese, so why would he have it?



well he seems to have a penchant for rather seedy activities

was listening to Lost Odyssey main theme today, epic is all I can say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

I do not participate in such activities.

Lies and slander. Where's my lawyer's number?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I do not participate in such activities.
> 
> Lies and slander. Where's my lawyer's number?



It's 555-858767.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got Monster Hunter for PSP. I feel soooo confused. not used to the gameplay. What do I do? There is no story right? I just go around killing/looting dead animals, making MOFO badass weapons/armors with their parts right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2011)

^which one freedom /unite


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Just got Monster Hunter for PSP. I feel soooo confused. not used to the gameplay. What do I do? There is no story right? I just go around killing/looting dead animals, making MOFO badass weapons/armors with their parts right?



Develop the Claw grip, learn to use whichever weapon with which you feel comfortable, and start killing shit.  You'll do a lot of that.  Nothing else to it, really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's 555-858767.


 That's not even a real number! 

It doesn't even have all 10 digits! 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Develop the Claw grip, learn to use whichever weapon with which you feel comfortable, and start killing shit. You'll do a lot of that. Nothing else to it, really.


 Sounds like a stellar game.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not even a real number!
> 
> It doesn't even have all 10 digits!



It's Ultros's number, damnit! Like he gives a crap!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

My lawyer is Ultros?  I can't lose!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2011)

im not saying phantom brave is a bad game but i also have to question why that particular title has just been rereleased for the third time, i dont mind them doing a sequel, but even the multiple releases of disgaea was a bit much


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^which one freedom /unite



MHFU initials, yeah it was called that I think? Or are they two seperate names? :derp


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 6, 2011)

Just played through a fan made rpg called Exit Fate, apparently one of the only good ones(or so I hear). Takes a lot of inspiration from Suikoden and works around the same principles with numerous optional characters to recruit and the war battle system. While I'm not too fond about the battle system and some aspects of the storyline, overall it's a very good independent title. I think I saw it mentioned earlier in the thread, but I'm not sure..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im not saying phantom brave is a bad game but i also have to question why that particular title has just been rereleased for the third time, i dont mind them doing a sequel, but even the multiple releases of disgaea was a bit much


 Yeah, it makes no sense. It wasn't that popular that I am aware of either.


Nightfall said:


> Just played through a fan made rpg called Exit Fate, apparently one of the only good ones(or so I hear). Takes a lot of inspiration from Suikoden and works around the same principles with numerous optional characters to recruit and the war battle system. While I'm not too fond about the battle system and some aspects of the storyline, overall it's a very good independent title. I think I saw it mentioned earlier in the thread, but I'm not sure..


 I believe I have played that. I think the creator, or some major supporter of the game, made a thread about it a long time ago promoting it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im not saying phantom brave is a bad game but i also have to question why that particular title has just been rereleased for the third time



Japan really loves it I suppose. 

It is one of the best selling there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Japan never ceases to baffle and amaze me. Especially with their pornographic offerings.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Japan really loves it I suppose.
> 
> It is one of the best selling there.



cant argue with Japan, when they have classics like doki doki touch witch.

but if phantom brave is so popular why has it spawned no sequels? 

Yea i remeber the creator or promoter of exit fate came on this thread a while back and linked to the game, i havent got around to playing it yet, but if someone is interested the link is hidden there somewhere


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> cant argue with Japan, when they have classics like doki doki touch witch.
> 
> but if phantom brave is so popular why has it spawned no sequels?
> 
> Yea i remeber the creator or promoter of exit fate came on this thread a while back and linked to the game, i havent got around to playing it yet, but if someone is interested the link is hidden there somewhere


The Wii version included a semi-sequel, Another Marona.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2011)

semi sequel?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> semi sequel?



It's another story you unlock after finishing the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2011)

How long is this semi sequel, like one chapter?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How long is this semi sequel, like one chapter?



It's like a whole nother game almost, with alot of stages and new playable characters.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 7, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Just played through a fan made rpg called Exit Fate, apparently one of the only good ones(or so I hear). Takes a lot of inspiration from Suikoden and works around the same principles with numerous optional characters to recruit and the war battle system. While I'm not too fond about the battle system and some aspects of the storyline, overall it's a very good independent title. I think I saw it mentioned earlier in the thread, but I'm not sure..


That would be me, I have mentioned it a few times. Glad to know someone else played it as well. Great game.  I actually liked the battle system quite a bit, it has some neat ideas going for it despite being pretty basic. I also like the encounter system.

Do you know what's the best indie RPG ever? This.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 7, 2011)

RPGs fans who havn't played Panzer Dragoon Saga ( or Suikoden 2 ) are not true RPGs fans in my book


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought Shut up and Jam was just a joke. It's actually good?


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> RPGs fans who havn't played Panzer Dragoon Saga ( or Suikoden 2 ) are not true RPGs fans in my book



So what if no one played them? They both suck anyways.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, for one of them you actually have to own a Sega Saturn as well... Which I never did. I don't even remember any shops having them, since all they ever had were Playstations and N64s...


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 7, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> That would be me, I have mentioned it a few times. Glad to know someone else played it as well. Great game.  I actually liked the battle system quite a bit, it has some neat ideas going for it despite being pretty basic. I also like the encounter system.



I just disliked how obsolete magic was made. So much more effective to just rely on brute force
The encounter system was very neat indeed, nice way to avoid annoying random battles when you want to cruise through some optional dungeon. Did you bother trying to get an A rank for those war battles? I'm not even sure if the last battle is possible, since it's pretty much impossible not to lose any units in it.

Shut up and Jam does indeed look a bit silly, but I might give it a try sometime if you're that positive about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Speaking of Hexyz Force, I got all my weapons all mastered now.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 7, 2011)

> I just disliked how obsolete magic was made. So much more effective to just rely on brute force


Some of the best characters in the game were mages. In fact, I'm 99% sure that my best damage dealers were using magic. I would have used 6 mages if it wasn't for the fact that you need some tanks for the front row.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought Shut up and Jam was just a joke. It's actually good?


It's not a joke. It's seriously really hilarious and parody done right while also being a great RPG. It's incredibly clever in many ways and you won't find many games as well written as it is. It's actually made by my friends so this might be a bit biased coming from me but I really urge you all to play it for an hour or two and decide for yourself if it's worth beating. Just read a few articles on it and you'll hopefully realize it's genuinely well-made game which every JRPG maniac should play. This quote sums it pretty well:



> Although it's only February, the chances of a funnier game bring released this year seem tremendously slim. Let's get one thing clear from the outset though: BSUJG is not a 'joke' game as such. Nor does BSUJG deserve to be patronised with the kind of fawning, irony-drenched praise beloved of those who might dub Timmy Mallett or Chuck Norris 'a legend'. No, BSUJG is a fully-fledged freeware RPG in the Chrono Trigger mould, with a rich background and storyline. It just also happens to be funny as hell.



Here are some good reviews:





And besides, you can play through the whole game in Al Bhed.  It has a lot of that kind of silly jabs for stuff you find in JRPG's which just makes it so fun to play for anyone familiar with the genre. You guys have, and I know many of you will appreciate the humor in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess I better shut up.


And jam.


This game.


Into my gaming anus.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 7, 2011)

dude i that looks awesome, charles barkley in an rpg, epic win. so where might one find young mister barkley. 

cool i was gonna get the wii version anyway, but might now move that up.

the main problem with the comment about saga and suikoden is that thats about 350 dollars on a good day just for the games; a saturn could be another 50-100; suikoden is pretty expense at over 100, but saga is really crazy; ive been trying to get it for years but it always jumps way past the 200 plus range on ebay

that being said, although i havent played suikoden 2 and expect it might be tad overrated, based on the other suikoden games it will still be epic, and i find myself being less and less surprised that Esura likes crap like ff13, when master pieces like LO Suikoden Saga are apparently nothing


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 7, 2011)

You can find it .

And remember... if you can't slam with the best.. jam with the rest.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> that being said, although i havent played suikoden 2 and expect it might be tad overrated, based on the other suikoden games it will still be epic, and i find myself being less and less surprised that Esura likes crap like ff13, when master pieces like LO Suikoden Saga are apparently nothing




I pride myself on my controversial tastes. 

And yes, to me LO, Suikoden, and Saga are absolutely nothing to write home about. Holla at me when someone mentions Phantasy Star IV or something.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 7, 2011)

I actually got quite far in Phantasy Star 4... It ain't too shabby.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Phantasy Star IV is...so awesome. I just cant put it into words.

A youtube video may do the trick...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrG70tExQvA[/YOUTUBE]

When I first fought Zio and this played, I was like..."Oh shit! The real deal! He ain't fuckin' around!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

I loved Phantasy Star when it wasn't an MMORPG.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude i that looks awesome, charles barkley in an rpg, epic win. so where might one find young mister barkley.
> 
> cool i was gonna get the wii version anyway, but might now move that up.
> 
> ...



Suikoden 2 has Luca Blight..

But overall I wouldn't call it overrated, it's a very nice ride. Haven't played through Suikoden 3 yet, but some say it's better.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 7, 2011)

fuck the suikoden haters.  nah jk everyone can have an opinion... even if they are wrong...................

i'd say overall it's the only rpg series to rival final fantasy. 4 kinda blows but every other game is stellar. suikoden 2 is my favorite but 3 is very close.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Suikoden is certainly up there as FF competition, that's for sure. Dragon Quest has more games, but I think Suikoden has better games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Suikoden is certainly up there as FF competition, that's for sure.* Dragon Quest has more games, but I think Suikoden has better games.


Since when?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Since always, bro. Since always.

Suikoden III is in my top somethingorother.


----------



## Dash (Apr 7, 2011)

Might go to Gamestop for the buy 2 get 1 free deal.

*Buying*

Left 4 Dead 2
Heavy Rain 
???

Thinking of using the last slot on a rpg. Any suggestions?


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Dash said:


> Might go to Gamestop for the buy 2 get 1 free deal.
> 
> *Buying*
> 
> ...



There is a buy 2 get 1 free thing going on at GameStop for newer games? I thought it was for PS2/GC games only.


----------



## Dash (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> There is a buy 2 get 1 free thing going on at GameStop for newer games? I thought it was for PS2/GC games only.



Its for all platforms. The games just all have to be used.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

I just checked their site and local GameStop, there is no mentioning of it.

They did mention the Buy 2, Get 2 free PS2/GC games on the 19th of April I think.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2011)

It might just be power up rewards. I know I got an e-mail, but I deleted it seeing as how I won't be near a gamestop and have no money or desire for more games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 8, 2011)

there is a buy 2 get one free starting on all used games, i got the email as well

WKC 2 coming out, it will also include the first game as well

looks like disgaea 4 is slated for release in september, hopefully the can release some cool limited edition of it


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

I just got the email just like five minutes ago. I guess you guys weren't shitting me, they just sent it late. 

EDIT: Lame....its only for online...fucking lame...


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

> the main problem with the comment about saga and suikoden is that thats about 350 dollars on a good day just for the games; a saturn could be another 50-100; suikoden is pretty expense at over 100, but saga is really crazy; ive been trying to get it for years but it always jumps way past the 200 plus range on ebay



Emulation.



> Suikoden is certainly up there as FF competition



Actually all in all Suikoden are superior to FF minus Suikoden 4.



> And yes, to me LO, *Suikoden, and Saga* are absolutely nothing to write home about.



LO = Good rpg

Suikoden 2 and Panzer Dragoon Saga are master pieces , do not compare them to Phantasy star 4 pls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Suikoden III is arguably the best game in the Suikoden series but it doesn't match up to Final Fantasy VI, certainly.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Suikoden III is arguably the best game in the Suikoden series but it doesn't match up to Final Fantasy VI, certainly.



FF6 is also a masterpiece but i prefer Suikoden serie over FF serie *all in all*.

Suikoden 3 isn't the best Suikoden , Suiko 2 is , granted i'll never forget Suiko 3 true ending though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Phantasy Star II, III (yes even III), and IV shits on those.

Phantasy Star I did not age well though....


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Phantasy Star II, III (yes even III), and IV shits on those.
> 
> Phantasy Star I did not age well though....



Oh man... 

Have you really played Saga and Suiko 2 ?

Because Saga easily stomps any Phantasy Star.

Question what do you think about Xenogears and Xenosaga ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> FF6 is also a masterpiece but i prefer Suikoden serie over FF serie *all in all*.
> 
> Suikoden 3 isn't the best Suikoden , Suiko 2 is , granted i'll never forget Suiko 3 true ending though.




Suikoden II is overrated. It was fun and everything, a huge improvement over Suikoden I, but I'd rank it behind Suikoden V in terms of my favorites.

In terms of the overall series, Final Fantasy wins so easily for me. Much more memorable music, characters, diversity between games (from old-school turn-based to class systems and sphere grids), and evil villains.

Kefka and his set of music basically solos.

For every Suikoden game I really loved there are 2 Final Fantasy games I loved even more (exaggeration). 


Esura said:


> Phantasy Star II, III (yes even III), and IV shits on those.
> 
> Phantasy Star I did not age well though....


 I played all of the original Phatasy Star games and they were fun. But I forgot all about them.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

> Kefka and his set of music basically solos.



Kefka is indeed one of the greatest villain in rpgs , Suikoden has great villains as well such as Luca Blight , Yuber and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 anti-villain Luc 


.

Except Kefka , frankly FF villains are not that great and please don't bring me overrated Sephiroth.



> Much more memorable music


Agreed.


> diversity between games (from old-school turn-based to class systems and sphere grids)


Indeed.


> characters


Disagree since FF6 we have been stuck with bland-emo main chars such as Vaan , Tidus.


But frankly CrazyMoron do you really agree that Phantasy Stars are superior to Saga and Suikodens ? :x


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I said Phantasy Star was fun but forgettable. Suikoden is obviously way better.

As for the FF characters here is why I find them superior:

Cyan
Ultros (yes, he's not a main character, but he is the best ever)
Sabin
Shadow (mainly for his theme music--didn't care for the character too much)
Yang
Butz
Galuf
Kain
Celes
Relm
Edgar
Tellah
etc...

Not only are the characters interesting, funny, and storied, but they each have their own badass theme music. It just doesn't get more epic than that.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

^
No Auron or Balthier ? :>



> Ultros (yes, he's not a main character, but he is the best ever)


Lol. 


Suikoden has also a lot of appealing chars :

Jowy
Luca Blight
Luc
Yuber
Georg
Flik
Viktor
ect ..



> Shadow (mainly for his theme music--didn't care for the character too much)



Too bad , he is a great char and i think and read somewhere that him and Kefka were related.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> Oh man...
> 
> Have you really played Saga and Suiko 2 ?
> 
> ...



Xenosaga >>> Xenogears obviously.

And yes, I played Saga years ago when my elder brother wanted some games for his Saturn my mom bought. He got Saga from a local flea market and it was quite boring from the six or seven hours I played of it back then. He ended up selling the system and the game for a Playstation and Crash Bandicoot. As for Suikoden II, my brother borrowed it from one of his friends and I saw him play it. I played it for a few hours and was like, fuck this I want to play Crash Bandicoot. 

That said, I hardly remember shit about the games personally. Could I like the games now? Probably, as I didn't care for RPGs until Final Fantasy VII (I actually didn't play it until around 2000 to be honest, I was late to various games back then, but I still tell people I played it when it first came out). From there I started looking for all sorts of RPGs, and thats when I stumbled upon Phantasy Star games for my Sega Genesis (it was my brothers but he let me have that and his Playstation) and FFVIII and stuff.

My brother THEN bought me a PS2 for Christmas 2001, with Orphen, Street Fighter EX3, and Final Fantasy X. After playing FFVIII...FFX was like a breath of fresh fucking air and its awesome.

I'm somewhat biased to FFVII, FFX, and Phantasy Star games as you can see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> ^
> No Auron or Balthier ? :>
> 
> 
> ...


Just a bunch of fan stuff people made up. I've seen all his dream senquences and there isn't any link at all.




Esura said:


> Xenosaga >>> Xenogears obviously.
> 
> And yes, I played Saga years ago when my elder brother wanted some games for his Saturn my mom bought. He got Saga from a local flea market and it was quite boring from the six or seven hours I played of it back then. He ended up selling the system and the game for a Playstation and Crash Bandicoot. As for Suikoden II, my brother borrowed it from one of his friends and I saw him play it. I played it for a few hours and was like, fuck this I want to play Crash Bandicoot.
> 
> ...


 Go back in time and start over the right way.

FFI on NES then play through SNES games.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

^^

I see.



> Xenosaga >>> Xenogears obviously.


And again I disagree with you  , I guess it's a matter of tastes although Xenosaga 3 is one of my fav rpg.



> I'm somewhat biased towards FFVII



Pretty much everyone is biased towards FFVII but it's a great rpg nonetheless , my main problem with FF7 is Sephiroth , the dude is nothing special minus his theme song yet many people worship him as dah bestest villain ever.


As for Suikodens I might be a little biased too , but there were so many emotionally moving scenes ( I actually shed a tear at Suiko 3 true ending ) , I loved the S-RPG aspect , combat system , chars , story and pretty much everything. :>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I like Suikoden's rune system, but it can be pretty limited sometimes. There's only so much you can do with it and it's basically the same every time (with some different runes).

The one thing I really like is Vicki the teleport girl. Not just because of her boobies, but because teleporting is something every RPG should have and so few of them do.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> Pretty much everyone is biased towards FFVII but it's a great rpg nonetheless , my main problem with FF7 is Sephiroth , the dude is nothing special minus his theme song yet many people worship him as dah bestest villain ever.



Sephiroth was unique at the time. I wasn't fighting some generic evil wizard or generic evil force...it was just a crazy ass former war hero who gained powers of a god. He looked badass to boot.  Every RPG now tries to emulate the Sephiroth effect.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> my main problem with FF7 is Sephiroth , the dude is nothing special minus his theme song yet many people worship him as dah bestest villain ever.



Actually, he's really quite unique as far as villains go. He isn't a touch on Kefka (he has the best theme song ever, he _actually succeeded _and he just wanted to see the world burn), sure, but has there ever been such a tragic villain? He was born and raised specifically as a product of the Jenova Project and his entire life was a lie. When he finally found out the truth, he went understandably crazy. I don't particularly like how Sephiroth went from a single-minded desire to crush ShinRa to wanting to use the planet itself as a vessel to travel the cosmos in search for the Promised Land, but I guess he had to want something after massacring everyone in the company at the beginning of the game...


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

> The one thing I really like is Vicki the teleport girl. Not just because of her boobies, but because teleporting is something every RPG should have and so few of them do.



Indeed but I rarely used her in battle. :x



> Sephiroth was unique at the time. I wasn't fighting some generic evil wizard or generic evil force...it was just a crazy ass former war hero who gained powers of a god. He looked badass to boot. *Every RPG now tries to emulate the Sephiroth effect.*



Not every RPG but a lot try to emulate Sephiroth but he was never *that great*  Kefka , Grahf , Id , Krelian , Luca Blight were superior villains at that time.

Hell for me Sephiroth is on par with Kahran Ramsus , similar backgrounds , looks and thought patterns.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> He isn't a touch on Kefka (he has the best theme song ever, *he actually succeeded *and he just wanted to see the world burn)



Everyone always states that as a plus for Kefka...however, call me old fashioned but the villain should not succeed. Honestly, it only made me mad at my main characters for their incompetence. Villains should never ever succeed, thats like a golden rule. Get close to succeeding, but fail at the end. It doesn't help that Kefka is still a one dimensional psycho...

I can never understand the Kefka love...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

I personally love it when villains actually succeed. It's so unexpected, simply because everyone likes playing it by the book - as you do - and the book's greatest rule is that the bad guy can never triumph. Really, more villains need to succeed because otherwise you get the Shonen Effect where villains don't even manage to kill any good guys (or anyone actually relevant).


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 8, 2011)

> Actually, he's really quite unique as far as villains go.



Kahran Ramsus  



> He isn't a touch on Kefka



Of course he isn't a touch on Kefka  nor Grahf , Id and arguably Krelian and Luca Blight too.



> he has the best theme song ever



He has one of the best villain theme song , granted.

Grahf's song isn't bad though 



> I don't particularly like how Sephiroth went from a single-minded desire to crush ShinRa to wanting to use the planet itself as a vessel to travel the cosmos in search for the Promised Land,



Indeed , must be why I strongly dislike him with his Promised Land shit/Mother and his Cloud inferiority complex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I never used Vicki either. I just love teleporting. 


Kefka is great if only for one thing:


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I personally love it when villains actually succeed. It's so unexpected, simply because everyone likes playing it by the book - as you do - and the book's greatest rule is that the bad guy can never triumph. Really, more villains need to succeed because otherwise you get the Shonen Effect where villains don't even manage to kill any good guys (or anyone actually relevant).



Actually, I like it when villains kill a good guy or someone important like mentor/girlfriend/mother/father/dog w/e. It makes the protagonists plight much more epic and dramatic. That does not directly correlate to the villain succeeding overall though. Sephiroth killing Aerith did not help him in the long run, as he was eventually thwarted before he manages to completely fuck up the world.

Kefka destroying the world wouldn't have bothered me much if it was an unavoidable catastrophe. However the party had many times to kill Kefka time and time again. They "let" him get powerful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Nobody lets Kefka do anything.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Kefka is an one-dimensional, generic psychopath who gains large amounts of power later in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Kefka is a killer clown with an epic laugh and wonderful one-liners.

He's the Joker of video games.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kefka is an one-dimensional, generic psychopath who gains large amounts of power later in the game.



What's one-dimensional about him? If I recall, he became a nutjob because of the Magitek experiments performed on him. He's like the Joker, just far more dangerous due to actually becoming a God. Plus there's the entire other side of Kefka... The sadder side that you don't really see, but is strongly hinted in FFVI and Dissidia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I personally love it when villains actually succeed. It's so unexpected, simply because everyone likes playing it by the book - as you do - and the book's greatest rule is that the bad guy can never triumph. Really, more villains need to succeed because otherwise you get the Shonen Effect where villains don't even manage to kill any good guys (or anyone actually relevant).



I would like to see a villain win, actually playing as a villain protagonist in a jrpg would be great.

A reverse role if you will where the good guys are the enemies, the closest we get are in NIS games, which shows the potential of awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to see a villain win, actually playing as a villain protagonist in a jrpg would be great.
> 
> A reverse role if you will where the good guys are the enemies, the closest we get are in NIS games, which shows the potential of awesome.



Oh yeah, that'd be awesome... Final Fantasy Tactics Advance sort of encroached on that territory, since Marche actually seeks to destroy the Crystals that bind the world in place rather than protecting them.

But actually playing as a sociopathic psychopath? That'd be awesome. Just imagine it... Being able to destroy towns, crush castles, enslave armies... Give us a story of how he or she was once the hero that saved the world, but then experienced the world that they saved and decided that it wasn't worth saving. That it didn't deserve to exist.

...Or maybe you were one of the group of heroes that saved the world, but was killed by your allies because they lost their bottle moments before facing the "final boss" and ran with their tails between their legs. So they killed you when you actually succeeded against the Big Bad, since they didn't want anyone else to know they're cowards. So you're brought back to life by the Big Bad, who doesn't even pretend to be your friend - "I'll grant you life, so that you may grant them death, the chaos you'll unleash will give me the perfect opportunity to destroy the world" - but you don't care. You want revenge and if the Big Bad is willing to let you get it, you don't care what happens to the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I always wanted to make a game where you could play both roles. One playthrough as either the hero or villain the other on the reverse. It'd be epic.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm playing Valkyria Chronicles 2 at the moment... It's a surprisingly good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I won't play those games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Valkyria Chronicles is dead to me as a series until it comes back to PS3. I don't even care if it is on 360, just as long as its on a freaking console.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to see a villain win, actually playing as a villain protagonist in a jrpg would be great.
> 
> A reverse role if you will where the good guys are the enemies, the closest we get are in NIS games, which shows the potential of awesome.



I agree with this, or at the very least I want more stuff with ''shades of grey'' The whole cookie cutter do-gooder protagonist and his journey from village boy to savior of the world, just leaves me with apathy..

The ones who almost fit that perfectly are often complete douchebags(Tales of Phantasia-_-)


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I won't play those games.



Why not? They're actually pretty good! 



Esura said:


> Valkyria Chronicles is dead to me as a series until it comes back to PS3. I don't even care if it is on 360, just as long as its on a freaking console.



You anti-handheld weirdo!


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> I agree with this, or at the very least I want more stuff with ''shades of grey'' The whole cookie cutter do-gooder protagonist and his journey from village boy to savior of the world, just leaves me with apathy..
> 
> The ones who almost fit that perfectly are often complete douchebags(Tales of Phantasia-_-)


I like anti-heroes a bit.

I don't really care for the shades of grey in my games, well RPGs that is. I like the generic good triumphs over evil stuff, I don't care if the protagonist is a goody two shoes or some gruff, emo war veteran, as long as they save the world and make it a happy place I'm all good. My life is already full of "shades of grey" anyways, I don't need RPGs adding to it. I tend to be involved much more into RPGs when I play than any other genre so....I tend to like happy shit happen at the end.

Shooters on the other hand...



Lyra said:


> Why not? They're actually pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> You anti-handheld weirdo!



I'm not anti-handheld...at least not nearly as much as I used to be at the beginning of this gaming gen. I'm used to them now for RPGs. I still don't like how we got this splendid console JRPG...then every entry after it gets put on handheld....do that not irritate you?

Japan developers wants to compete against Western developers, yet the genre they are arguably best in they keep putting on handhelds. I'm well aware of how handhelds dominate consoles in Japan, but if they really want to tap into the Western market...they might want to start making more stuff for consoles...thats not cookie cutter shit of stuff developers here already done (Quantum Theory).

I'm not against handheld RPGs, but the sheer increase of them compared to the GB/GBC/GBA days is ridiculous. 

Maybe I'm asking for too much, or maybe I just want to choose between a large catalog of JRPGs like in the PS2 era this gen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Why not? They're actually pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> You anti-handheld weirdo!


 Played the demo for the first one and did not like the gameplay. Not one bit.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Played the demo for the first one and did not like the gameplay. Not one bit.



Oh, that's understandable then. It's a very different style, sort of like a third person shooter version of Phantom Brave, so it's understandable if people aren't fond of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

I just didn't get it. I mean at first I was like, "fuck yeah! SRPG hybrid!". And then it went full FPS/TPS on me and when I tried to do a move it failed miserably. I was just frustrated and quit in like 10 seconds.


Maybe I should give it another chance...



Maybe.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just didn't get it. I mean at first I was like, "fuck yeah! SRPG hybrid!". And then it went full FPS/TPS on me and when I tried to do a move it failed miserably. I was just frustrated and quit in like 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should give it another chance...
> ...



Yes you should.

One of the better JRPGs on PS3 for sure. Its the only SRPG I can honestly said I fully enjoyed...because I tend to hate alot of the SRPG trends that VC eschews.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 8, 2011)

anybody trying the dis name a contest for disgaea 4?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> anybody trying the dis name a contest for disgaea 4?



Damn straight I did.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 8, 2011)

I really liked VC too. I wish VC 2 was out on PS3. I don't have a PSP and don't plan on buying one for a long while.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I really liked VC too. I wish VC 2 was out on PS3. I don't have a PSP and don't plan on buying one for a long while.



You can get one cheap off Ebay.

Although I know its not a JRPG, The Third Birthday is righteous! Story sounds convoluted in the opening (well I know it is, but I'm trying to act like I know jack shit) and my eyes slightly hurt after having to freaking Overdrive like 20 times over and over and over so I can get down this enemy....

Good so far. Music is epic (figures, its a PE game) and that Yvonne Stabbler or whatever...the chick who is on Chuck....she actually voices Aya better than I anticipated. I was hoping for Laura Bailey or Jennifer Hale though.

PSP is awesome...can't wait for that NGP...dual analog!!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kefka is an one-dimensional, generic psychopath who gains large amounts of power later in the game.



True, but he's fun to quote.  He lacked cunning, always took to mass slaughter or the brute force approach to everything.  He didn't plan things or was particularly intelligent or knowledgable, but he was fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2011)

actually they had an article on villainy on gamespot, and they had sepiroth on there, but a lot of people in the comment section thought kefka was a more multi dimensional character; i dont remember much though, isnt kefka the clown looking guy

@lyra, i thought the names got progressively harder, i thought the weapon was easy to name, but the attack didnt really have any major features so i struggled with the name on that one, and the character was really hard, especially with their comment about knowing disgaea --> i mean looking at the names of female characters a lot of the them sounded European, i know some were food based, but tough nonetheless


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kefka is an one-dimensional, generic psychopath who gains large amounts of power later in the game.



Esura being terrible as usual


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2011)

Kefka's laugh is the best.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually they had an article on villainy on gamespot, and they had sepiroth on there, but a lot of people in the comment section thought kefka was a *more multi dimensional character*; i dont remember much though, isnt kefka the clown looking guy


The fuck is this? 

Gaming Department has been hurting my head for sure lately...



Darth Sidious said:


> Esura being terrible as usual



Someone has to speak the truth. 

I'm not saying that no one shouldn't like Kefka, but I wish people stop trying to make him more than what he is....which is a one dimensional psychopath. Its nothing wrong with that.

EDIT: Funny how no one replied to my review of my Chapter 0  playthrough of Third Birthday so far but replied to my Kefka comment...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i thought the names got progressively harder, i thought the weapon was easy to name, but the attack didnt really have any major features so i struggled with the name on that one, and the character was really hard, especially with their comment about knowing disgaea --> i mean looking at the names of female characters a lot of the them sounded European, i know some were food based, but tough nonetheless



I did normal Disgaea stuff... The weapon's name was a pun, the Sword Skill had a badass name with a funny description and the character was given a clever name with a perverted description. Typical Disgaea stuff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2011)

yea i had funny descriptions as well, my name was based off of something in the first game; i still lament not winning the last contest, that promo will be near impossible to get as a collector; and apparently gamestop has an intriguing contest for portal 2


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2011)

Finally found a good copy of Folklore at Gamestop, and I'm probably going to pop that friend in tomorrow and sit down with it for a few hours.  Probably the only game on the PS3 I was even interested in until Demon's Souls and Heavy Rain came out, and now I know who some of the creative force is behind it, I'm more excited.

Demon's Souls is already eating up so much of my time, and I fucking love it.  I love everything about the game, from the mechanics and combat to level design and themes--bullshit aside, easily one of my favorite games.  Can't wait for Dark Souls.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Folklore is remarkably high priced still, at least over here.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2011)

Twenty bucks, used.  Just hard to find.  Got it with a buy 2 get 1 free sale, along with BlazBlue (for Dawn) and Heavy Rain.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Last I checked it was 39 used here.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2011)

Shit, son.  Must've done really poorly there; it was 40 for the longest time, actually, and it went down in the last year or so.  Being a launch title, it has a surprisingly long price-life.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, even more surprising given the lacklustre reviews it got. I'm not about to pay 40 for a fucking launch title, even if I wanna play it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2011)

Folklore was pretty good. Amazing art style.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm glad I found it for 20.  If it's boring, I won't feel so bad about buying it, and if it's awesome, then I win again.   However, I think I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Send it to me after you're done with it. =x


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2011)

lol, I suppose I could.  

So long as the price to send it doesn't end up costing as much  as the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2011)

really folklore was still that much? i got it relatively early at gamecrazy clearance sale, but that aside, i thought it was fairly cheap and common, i mean i see it all the time


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2011)

I hadn't seen it in years, actually--it was only recently I saw a few copies.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol, I suppose I could.
> 
> So long as the price to send it doesn't end up costing as much  as the game.



If it is, you might as well just buy me a copy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2011)

So apparently we're getting a persona 4 anime.



I wonder why so many years after the game's out, maybe to reignite passions so they'll have more of an audience for an upcoming game....or someone just forgot about it for 3 years .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 10, 2011)

If they wanted to do a Persona 4 project, it should have been P4P instead. But of course, I want my Persona 2 games first for the handheld.


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 10, 2011)

Meh Id prefer a P5 release for PS3 personally 

Oh wait I must finish P4 first. :>


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> If it is, you might as well just buy me a copy.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Finally found a good copy of Folklore at Gamestop, and I'm probably going to pop that friend in tomorrow and sit down with it for a few hours.  Probably the only game on the PS3 I was even interested in until Demon's Souls and Heavy Rain came out, and now I know who some of the creative force is behind it, I'm more excited.



I love Folklore. It's still my favourite current gen game. To be honest, though, Game Republic is really all over the place when it comes to their games. Folklore, Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom, the two Dragonball Origin games, Dark Mist and Brave Story are all excellent games...

But they also made Genji: Days of Blade and Knight's Contract.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I love Folklore. It's still my favourite current gen game. To be honest, though, Game Republic is really all over the place when it comes to their games. Folklore, Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom, the two Dragonball Origin games, Dark Mist and Brave Story are all excellent games...
> 
> But they also made Genji: Days of Blade and Knight's Contract.



You can tell what genre they are good at and the ones they are not. 

Also, Lyra I actually like this avatar you are sporting now...it looks like Refia as a Red Mage from FFIII.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, Lyra I actually like this avatar you are sporting now...it looks like Refia as a Red Mage from FFIII.



That's 'cause it *is* Refia.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 10, 2011)

I was going to ask for somebody to recommended me an RPG but after reading the previous page I'm probably going to pick up Folklore. Seems quite interesting from what I've seen of it. 

I just checked Gamestops website and all three of the ones near me have the game for $20.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuck the Tower of Latria.  

I haven't played such an unsettling level in some time; even the atmosphere makes me uneasy, and the fucking Cthulhu (Mindflayer) monsters ringing those goddamn bells so far off.  Fuck all the ambient moaning and singing, too.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 10, 2011)

^ Heathen! That's my favorite level in the game. Admittedly the first time around its frustrating (understatement) but after a while it grows on you. The music just adds to the creepy vibe of the level. 

3-2 however I hate with a passion, the bridges, the swamp, the man eaters. Horrible level.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2011)

I vow to obtain Demon Souls one day


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 10, 2011)

esura beat me too it, you can get a used copy of folklore of amazon for like 14 bucks

well considering that persona 3 got an anime, im not suprised about 4; but honestly there are other games id rather get an anime from


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2011)

This is the funniest and yet most abhorrent thing I've ever witnessed. 

Worst voice acting than Resident Evil and Mortal Kombat combined.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bangt7d9vGA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't that Chaos Wars or something?

That art is even worse than the voice acting.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> ^ Heathen! That's my favorite level in the game. Admittedly the first time around its frustrating (understatement) but after a while it grows on you. The music just adds to the creepy vibe of the level.
> 
> 3-2 however I hate with a passion, the bridges, the swamp, the man eaters. Horrible level.



I love the level--probably the most unique and convincing of the settings I've played extensively.  Just fucking Mindflayers, man.  

I'm also playing on a shitty TV that's more dark than I thought possible, so I've died a few times just falling in gaps I couldn't see.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 10, 2011)

no way, that has to be someone doing a voice over, there is no way thats the actually voice acting; then again for some reason US studios never seem to be able to do good jobs on picking the right voices, i mean with the exceptions of flukes like FMA, pretty much any good US voice acting job is on shows from the early 90s

although i think games in general are okay, there are a few atrocious ones

edit: i stand corrected that is the real voice acting on chaos wars, face palm; i guess all your bases belong to us


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no way, that has to be someone doing a voice over, there is no way thats the actually voice acting; then again for some reason US studios never seem to be able to do good jobs on picking the right voices, i mean with the exceptions of flukes like FMA, pretty much any good US voice acting job is on shows from the early 90s
> 
> although i think games in general are okay, there are a few atrocious ones
> 
> edit: i stand corrected that is the real voice acting on chaos wars, face palm; i guess all your bases belong to us



Yes it's sad. I don't know who paid money to those actors or even had the gall to greenlight that but that is one giant facepalm. They even messed up one of the names making the guy named Nicholai or w/e into Nicole a girl's name.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 10, 2011)

^apparently one thought is that the voice acting is done by the family of the staff


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no way, that has to be someone doing a voice over, there is no way thats the actually voice acting; then again for some reason US studios never seem to be able to do good jobs on picking the right voices,* i mean with the exceptions of flukes like FMA, pretty much any good US voice acting job is on shows from the early 90s*



Do not comprehend....

EDIT: And yes, Chaos Wars' VA was done by the CEO of O3 Entertainment (the NA publisher) Chris Jelinek's family. The voice-actors in the game include Quest Jelinek, Tyler Jelinek, Kay Jelinek and Lee Jelinek....note the last names.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2011)

90s 
tenchi, ranma (for ranma i only like the acting through season 4, they switched to inuyasha's voice actor at that point), cowboy bebop, trigun, dragon ball , etc. - all have pretty good voice acting

what is there not to comprehend?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 90s
> tenchi, ranma (for ranma i only like the acting through season 4, they switched to inuyasha's voice actor at that point), cowboy bebop, trigun, *dragon ball* , etc. - all have pretty good voice acting
> 
> what is there not to comprehend?



Have you heard the japanese voice for Goku?


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 90s
> tenchi, ranma (for ranma i only like the acting through season 4, they switched to inuyasha's voice actor at that point), cowboy bebop, trigun, dragon ball , etc. - all have pretty good voice acting
> 
> what is there not to comprehend?




Well I knew that. However, from the way you phrased your post, it would seem as though you think that 90s anime have better voice acting than current anime which, imo, is completely false.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

So I started playing Jeanne D'Arc or whatever this weekend after beating Hexyz Force.

I still want to play that other story in HF, but for now it's time to move on. 


This game is petty damn fun. Easy as hell, but pretty damn fun.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started playing Jeanne D'Arc or whatever this weekend after beating Hexyz Force.
> 
> I still want to play that other story in HF, but for now it's time to move on.
> 
> ...



It feels weird, playing a game that demonises my own people. 

But yeah, it's easy and it's fun, even if it's graphically no different to DQIX. The cover of the game got my hopes up in that respect, though, so meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel wrong rooting for the French though. 

I mean it's France. Everyone hates France.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel wrong rooting for the French though.
> 
> I mean it's France. Everyone hates France.



That, too. They eat monkey brains and frogs legs. How can _anyone_ like them?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know. All I do know is I solo maps with Godspeed. 

I am having some problems with the game slowing down. Is that just an ISO thing, or does the game actually slow down?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't see the picture, but the title does lead me to wonder: does anyone actually think that?


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2011)

They should make an Ultimates RPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Ultimates? Like Marvel or something?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2011)

just a heads up zenoia 2, one of the better  phone rpg that ive seen here in the US is amazons free app of the day, normally 5 bucks; now i just need to wait for them to make one free 

@esura, imo Japanese voice acting has, is, and will always be better; personally i feel Japanese voice actors put more into their craft, and hell the anime is usually from that country so natural it sounds better in its natural language; that said tenchi is my fav anime of all time, and i love the english cast 
- ive seen like one or two episodes in Japanese of DBZ, cant say i remember much


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> just a heads up zenoia 2, one of the better  phone rpg that ive seen here in the US is amazons free app of the day, normally 5 bucks; now i just need to wait for them to make one free
> 
> @esura, imo Japanese voice acting has, is, and will always be better; personally i feel Japanese voice actors put more into their craft, and hell the anime is usually from that country so natural it sounds better in its natural language; that said tenchi is my fav anime of all time, and i love the english cast
> - ive seen like one or two episodes in Japanese of DBZ, cant say i remember much



There making Zenonia 3  dont know when it comes out though. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyj0xg2dTQo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 

Can't wait for it to come out! 

and I motion that Gamevil make there Hybrid and Zenonia Series for systems. it would sell massively


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Good. Phone. Game.

Three words that probably don't go well together.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good. Phone. Game.
> 
> Three words that probably don't go well together.



it works for zenonia


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Granted the game looks like a fun cross between Zelda and Terranigma, I can't play it. 


My shitty phone doesn't have multitouch.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2011)

Zenonia isn't bad, but it suffers from all the same problems every other mobile phone RPG does - it plays too much like an offline MMORPG, with every quest requiring you kill a specific type of enemy in a specific area to receive specific loot. It's really boring and arguably the main reason Chaos Rings is wasted on the iPhone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate MMORPGs.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate MMORPGs.



Me too, me too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

It's like they try to take all the fun out of RPGs on purpose just to prolong the "experience".


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

MMORPG's can be fun but ONLY because you are playing with a bunch of friends. They are really boring if you have no one to play with or you play with a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like they try to take all the fun out of RPGs on purpose just to prolong the "experience".



"Do you want epic battles, incredible customisation, to travel the world on dragonback, to attack a mighty ogre stronghold and solve a murder involving three dwarves, a halfling and a shady looking troll? Then play *Land of Magecraft*, the new hit MMORPG!
Disclaimer: Players will have to farm for rare items from enemies for at least three years before their character is at a high enough level to unlock the features detailed above."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2011)

well its an rpg on a phone, and its free (you know what granddad says "sorry billy blakes, why buy the video when the infomercial is free". granted i will probably never play it, because a. i have a psp, b. i have a ds, c. i have majong girls on the phone and that game is addictive as hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> MMORPG's can be fun but ONLY because you are playing with a bunch of friends. They are really boring if you have no one to play with or you play with a bunch of strangers.


 But I don't have friends. 


Lyra said:


> "Do you want epic battles, incredible customisation, to travel the world on dragonback, to attack a mighty ogre stronghold and solve a murder involving three dwarves, a halfling and a shady looking troll? Then play *Land of Magecraft*, the new hit MMORPG!
> Disclaimer: Players will have to farm for rare items from enemies for at least three years before their character is at a high enough level to unlock the features detailed above."


 Sounds about accurate. 

It's either you do that or get twinked by high level players the first day and just steamroll through the game. That seems rather pointless to me. I like doing things myself as long a getting there doesn't take forever.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2011)

Super Robot Wars Z2 leak is out, and holy shit it's amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

What's that for?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's that for?



The PSP. I'm looking for it now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

My purchase is starting to gain some real steam.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2011)

too bad they butcher the games or they are never released here in regards to super robot wars


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe there will be a fan translation.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2011)

I finally figured out what Dragon Age 2 reminds me of:

It's like I'm playing Divinity 2 without the ability to jump; instead I got a bunch of people to talk to and a lot less scenery.  I was laughing so hard when I started the game and people were exploding for some reason.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2011)

It's like Divinity, if Divinity 2 was good.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2011)

The updated Divinity 2 was fantastic; the first try felt unfinished and rushed.

So, the they do have quite a bit in common.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2011)

divinity, is that the atlus game that was just released; whens atlus going to release another good jrpg thats not a persona game, after nis set up its own shop, atlus hasnt seemed to publish as much


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 13, 2011)

Grinding in MMORPGs is the worst, most pointless thing in existence.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Super Robot Wars Z2 leak is out, and holy shit it's amazing.


Holy shit, indeed.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> divinity, is that the atlus game that was just released; whens atlus going to release another good jrpg thats not a persona game, after nis set up its own shop, atlus hasnt seemed to publish as much



Strange Journey was fantastic.

They're just going to keep re-releasing Persona games on the PSP because Japan has a huge, uncomfortable PSP boner and will continue  releasing games on it for some reason, disregarding the other consoles, let alone anything resembling online play.

And, Divinity was released before on the 360 and PC--but it was unfinished, so they released an updated, more polished version for the PC.   They're just now releasing it on the 360, and for some reason Atlus is publishing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember trying the demo to Divinity. I wanted to like it but I didn't.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 13, 2011)

I quite enjoyed Eternal Sonata!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Good to hear it. That game was pretty nice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Strange Journey was fantastic.
> 
> They're just going to keep re-releasing Persona games on the PSP because Japan has a huge, uncomfortable PSP boner and will continue  releasing games on it for some reason, disregarding the other consoles, let alone anything resembling online play.
> 
> And, Divinity was released before on the 360 and PC--but it was unfinished, so they released an updated, more polished version for the PC.   They're just now releasing it on the 360, and for some reason Atlus is publishing.



strange journey was shin megami i believe or at least that style,  but i meant primarily console, i mean what do they coming out besides catherine?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2011)

Strange Journey was Shen Megami Tensei IV.  Ergo, the only actual mainline SMT title since Nocturne was released.

As for why Atlus has a handheld fetish, just see my comment about Japan's PSP boner.  Capcom is shooting gold ingots out their ass with Monster Hunter, as well as Atlus itself doing very well with the PSP remakes of Persona, as well as a great deal of JRPGs are becoming PSP exclusives, probably because of the high amount of PSP owners, I suppose. 

Still on the Fence about Catherine.  I'll probably just buy it for the Artbook.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I like PSP RPGs. 

I can hook my PSP up to my TV unlike my shitty DS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2011)

speaking of atlus, anyone play Tsugani Atonement? what is this one about, any good?


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like PSP RPGs.
> 
> I can hook my PSP up to my TV unlike my shitty DS.



Master Race plus big screen plasma TV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

Only problem with the TV output is it's a downgrade in quality, and it doesn't even fit the screen. 

Better than nothing. I usually play on the TV unless I know I'm going to only play for a few minutes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Still on the Fence about Catherine.  I'll probably just buy it for the Artbook.



How is Catherine? I might consider it if I hear good things about it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2011)

^ doesnt come out for another few months i think; i actually heard its kind of like a slient hill style game but more wacky, whatever that means

^i find the lack of all the cute ff girls on your ff girls collage disturbing, wheres yuffie, rikku, selphie?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i find the lack of all the cute ff girls on your ff girls collage disturbing, wheres yuffie, rikku, selphie?



Its only the girls that appeared as characters in dissidia. That was the theme I was going for. Not like I have anything against yuffie, rikku, and selphie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2011)

no harm, but what games are the white haired chick in red, little girl with red hair, and the elf from ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no harm, but what games are the white haired chick in red, little girl with red hair, and the elf from ?



White haired girl is cloud of darkness from Final Fantasy III, little girl is shantotto from final fantasy XI and the elf is prishe who is also from Final fantasy XI.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2011)

ic 3 and 11 where the only ones i never played


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

So I experienced defeat in Jeanne D'arc finally. There was a mission where you had to escape the town without anyone dying. I figured I shouldn't kill the villagers and eventually they wore down my archer boy. 

Then I came back and just slaughtered everyone.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't really say why, but I'm still kind of bothered that I don't actually get to walk around in P3P, and just get a blue (or pink) cursor with which to look around.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like PSP RPGs.
> 
> I can hook my PSP up to my TV unlike my shitty DS.



 So basically you eliminate the entire point of it being a portable system?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Basically.

But look at it this way: I never use either the PSP or the DS anywhere but home anyway.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> So basically you eliminate the entire point of it being a portable system?



the point is to play the games only available on it, obviously if all the games available on portables were also available on consoles id never buy a portable


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, what he said. I never get a portable just to be portable. I got other stuff to do when I'm out in the "real world".


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

I need a good RPG for the 360, any suggestions.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2011)

Halo           .


----------



## Esura (Apr 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the point is to play the games only available on it, obviously if all the games available on portables were also available on consoles id never buy a portable



This x10.

Had not Japan started putting all of their damn RPGs on handheld, the DS and PSP wouldn't have been a twinkle in my eyes. I gave up handhelds after Game Boy Color and Pokemon Crystal until I read about how Japan migrating to handhelds a few years back so I bought a used PSP and DS. And considering how freaking fragile handhelds are, I wouldn't even think about taking an expensive gaming handheld out of the house. I don't game out of my house anyway.

Portables are convenient when I have to shit though. I don't have to pause like consoles, but thats about it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2011)

I have this thing I call my "anti-boredom kit" which has a bunch of devices like those all safely stored...which is what I use when boredom strikes. You may wanna invest on one.


The handhelds got all the rpgs cause the main consoles got too big to develop for, nothing you can do when the way rpgs are fun is achieved well even with not the newest graphics but people will complain if your graphics are not pushing whatever system the game is on to it's limit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> This x10.
> 
> Had not Japan started putting all of their damn RPGs on handheld, the DS and PSP wouldn't have been a twinkle in my eyes. I gave up handhelds after Game Boy Color and Pokemon Crystal until I read about how Japan migrating to handhelds a few years back so I bought a used PSP and DS. And considering how freaking fragile handhelds are, I wouldn't even think about taking an expensive gaming handheld out of the house. I don't game out of my house anyway.



When I get another PSP, I'm never taking it out of the house again, I broke 2 of them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I have this thing I call my "anti-boredom kit" which has a bunch of devices like those all safely stored...which is what I use when boredom strikes. You may wanna invest on one.
> 
> 
> The handhelds got all the rpgs cause the main consoles got too big to develop for, nothing you can do when the way rpgs are fun is achieved well even with not the newest graphics but people will complain if your graphics are not pushing whatever system the game is on to it's limit.



people have ps2s, and boat load of them, nothing stopping them from releasing those rpgs on the ps2


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> people have ps2s, and boat load of them, nothing stopping them from releasing those rpgs on the ps2



To be fair, no one is going to make a game for a dead system unless they are aiming for like bullet hell shooter-levels of niche.

Handhelds aren't going to be Japan's scapegoat too much longer considering how newer handhelds are pretty powerful. Better get with the program Japan...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2011)

^apparently you havent heard of retro rpgs like pier solar, star odyssey, beggar prince, etc.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2011)

FF6 is coming to PSN bitches.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> people have ps2s, and boat load of them, nothing stopping them from releasing those rpgs on the ps2



They'd still get yelled at since they're not pushing the limits.


The argument would simply change from "why put this game on ps3 if it's going to look like a DS game" to "why put this game on ps2 when you could put it on ps3".


Don't get confused though, I completely agree with the whole idea of still making ps2 games...it's just that...well...DS games are cheaper than ps2 games too...and the DS is widespread enough.


PS2 is not dead either, I've used mine more than my wii and 360, combined. If a gaming experience is current gen on psp and DS, it can certainly also be current gen on ps2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2011)

^actually the later releases on the ps2 averaged around 30, equal to or less than ds, but yeah i get your point if it was up to me every game would be either on the ps3 or xbox 360 and thats that, although stuff like diablo 3 etc can still be on the pc

just got a signed copy of a fable III, ftw, although strictly speaking i think fable is a fairly overrated series


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

All I want, is a Final Fantasy 4 done in Final fantasy 13 like graphics


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> *PS2 is not dead either*, I've used mine more than my wii and 360, combined. If a gaming experience is current gen on psp and DS, it can certainly also be current gen on ps2.



Yes...yes it is. I can say it with absolute certainty this time unlike a few years ago. Like the only new games being made for it is what...Smackdown vs RAW 2011 and a PAL version of Guilty Gear Accent Core Plus (a console port of a game released in other regions already...years ago)? Just because you used it more than your Wii and 360 (quite plausible) doesn't make it any less dead. 

Also PSP and DS is considered to be part of the seventh generation of gaming (Wii/360/PS3). PS2 is part of the sixth generation of gaming with the GBA, XBOX, GC, and Dreamcast. PS2 isn't current gen, therefore its dead. Retailers have slowly been removing PS2 games from the shelves as well so stock up. I am.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes...yes it is. I can say it with absolute certainty this time unlike a few years ago. Like the only new games being made for it is what...Smackdown vs RAW 2011 and a PAL version of Guilty Gear Accent Core Plus (a console port of a game released in other regions already...years ago)? Just because you used it more than your Wii and 360 (quite plausible) doesn't make it any less dead.
> 
> Also PSP and DS is considered to be part of the seventh generation of gaming (Wii/360/PS3). PS2 is part of the sixth generation of gaming with the GBA, XBOX, GC, and Dreamcast. PS2 isn't current gen, therefore its dead. Retailers have slowly been removing PS2 games from the shelves as well so stock up. I am.



Ok, fine, ps2 as a console may be dead but ps2-caliber games, no matter what you play them on, can and are still considered current gen experiences.


You could make ps2-level-graphics on ps3 games, only if you did you'd get yelled at while if they were for the ps2 or psp you wouldn't, and while being a stupid reality that's what we have to live with.


I know how the generations work, my point was that your games don't have anything which wasn't already there on the ps2, gaming experiences are what counts or what should count in the end, not the console.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't see RPGS like Mass Effect or the amount of units on screen like Last Remanate on ps2. The power of graphics could also help the overall gameplay in the end. It just so happens that JRPG have died a bit since ps2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't see RPGS like Mass Effect or the amount of units on screen like Last Remanate on ps2. The power of graphics could also help the overall gameplay in the end.* It just so happens that JRPG have died a bit since ps2.*



That makes me really, really angry...especially since its true.

Sometimes I hate this gen...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

So I played some RPGs this weekend.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played some RPGs this weekend.



I'm about to play Kenka Bancho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

No idea what that is, but if it's cool like Jeanne D'arc, then good on you.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No idea what that is, but if it's cool like Jeanne D'arc, then good on you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Quite.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks either awful or brilliant. I can't figure out which.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

The loading screens are the best ever. Each one is a Japanese word or phrase and how manly or unmanly they are. The Moe entry is hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a PSP game, right? 

Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2011)

^ive seen that before at gamestop i believe, but a game with a bunch of delinquents is not very appealing 

im more excited about the annouced super duper premium disgaea 4 set that comes with 9 figurines (preorder first second)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

9 Figurines? If one of those is Zetta....


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm. Well I just poked around, and it looks like were gonna have a playable butler in Tales of Xillia :33


----------



## Velocity (Apr 18, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ive seen that before at gamestop i believe, but a game with a bunch of delinquents is not very appealing
> 
> im more excited about the annouced super duper premium disgaea 4 set that comes with 9 figurines (preorder first second)



They're actually called Banchos and they're all badasses. They're not bullies or arseholes, they just like to fight. It's pretty cool, especially since banchos _do not_ like it when people in their "turf" are attacked by people from outside of it. Nothing like getting back up from the toughest fighter in your school.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2011)

^you do realize bancho is a term for the leader of a group of delinquents or perceived delinquents

although i approve of your current avatar , star ocean right


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2011)

Too bad no Golden Sun 3 for PSP/PS3.:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark Souls is all we need to get us through these trying PS3 times.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2011)

It's like a psp version of Yakuza.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2011)

I need to beat at least the first run of Demon's Souls before Dark Souls comes out.

And that new Capcom RPG.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2011)

interesting sketch, although i think the face looks kind of mannish 

atlus had a sale today on amazon but nothing great 

eh im looking forward to wkc ii, seems like they worked out the kinks, plus  2 games for the price of one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I need to beat at least the first run of Demon's Souls before Dark Souls comes out.
> 
> And that new Capcom RPG.


 Yeah, I might have to try to restart Demon's Souls and beat it myself. But I'm having a lot of fun with my PSP right now... 

I hope that Capcom game turns out good. It looks like it could be good, but it could just degrade into another generic crapfest. Fingers crossed.

Also, anyone see that new character for Dungeon Siege III? That game is lookin' pretty good.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 19, 2011)

Rumor has it a tales games will hit November in Japan, uk and unite states!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2011)

^are you talking about grace f, or possibly xilia 

btw im hesitant on dungeon siege, as the first two look like crap , so i dont know what squenix could do with it


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm unsure. I heard it from a friend who heard from another source of his, but his is usually creditable. I'm thinking it's Xillia


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2011)

well i mean grace is already confirmed, so if this is something unconfirmed i would guess xilia, im still waiting for the last story confirm though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^are you talking about grace f, or possibly xilia
> 
> btw im hesitant on dungeon siege, as the first two look like crap , so i dont know what squenix could do with it


 I read something about the multiplayer that is quite disheartening. It will play more like Deathspank where you don't have a character as player 2, you're just a generic that helps player 1. And it doesn't do anything for your saved characters. 

That's good for a casual game like Deathspank, but this isn't a casual game. What the hell are they thinking?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well i mean grace is already confirmed, so if this is something unconfirmed i would guess xilia, im still waiting for the last story confirm though



It could be either graces F, Vesperia (also been confirmed for American release in the same way graces was) or xilia. It coul be either, Im takin it as Xilia because the other two are already out in Japan. But were unsure for now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Man, Jeanne D'arc keeps getting easier and easier and easier.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> It could be either graces F, Vesperia (also been confirmed for American release in the same way graces was) or xilia. It coul be either, Im takin it as Xilia because the other two are already out in Japan. But were unsure for now



wow, i did not hear about the vesperia US release, i am assuming you mean the ps3 version; namco bandai seems to be stepping up their game

now we need capcom and konami to follow suit


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2011)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?

Vesperia is getting a ps3 US release? When did this happen? I've been waiting over a year for that news. I bought the 360 version 2 years ago and still have not touched it.  (Much like FF13 but that's because that game is shitty)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I might play it, I don't know. Tales series is getting stale.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm _still_ playing Valkyria Chronicles 2... I'm doing every mission possible, so there's plenty to do. I need to find the passwords that unlock hidden missions...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Gross.

I'm not sure what I'm playing next after Jeanne D'arc. FFIV complete or 3rd Birthday.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gross.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm playing next after Jeanne D'arc. FFIV complete or 3rd Birthday.



Za Sado Basudei!


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

I really need to finish Ar Tonelico Qoga...but I'm playing MK for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

**


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I really need to finish Ar Tonelico Qoga...but I'm playing MK for now.



Who shives a git about Mortal bleedin' Kombat?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2011)

gonna pick up a psp for the sole fact that final fantasy 4 complete came out yesterday


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2011)

psps are pretty cheap these days

so the disgaea sets have been priced, the top tier disgaea 4 set will be 120, but ill be buying it


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> psps are pretty cheap these days
> 
> so the disgaea sets have been priced, the top tier disgaea 4 set will be 120, but ill be buying it



is there a disgaea for the psp?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes. Disgaea 1 and 2 has PSP ports.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> gonna pick up a psp for the sole fact that final fantasy 4 complete came out yesterday


 I feel the DS version is probably better, but a PSP is a great piece of a hardware to have from a hacking perspective.

I'd recommend you get Jeanne D'arc, Hexzy Force, and ZHP from what I've played so far.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel the DS version is probably better, but a PSP is a great piece of a hardware to have from a hacking perspective.
> 
> I'd recommend you get Jeanne D'arc, Hexzy Force, and ZHP from what I've played so far.



But this one has the after years


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

DS has more enhancements though.

After years probably ain't worth it. I already have the PSP version, but I'll likely get the DS one, too, to play the superior FFIV game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

They should make FFIV in ff13 graphics and call it a day


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> But this one has the after years



Meh. It's not actually all that great, 'specially considering there's no way to transfer data. The DS version looks better than the PSP's (lolwat?), the Augments System is insanely badass and there are two NewGame+ that each have their own optional superbosses.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow, i did not hear about the vesperia US release, i am assuming you mean the ps3 version; namco bandai seems to be stepping up their game


Nobody heard about it, because there are no plans for Vesperia US PS3. And common sence dictates now that there is no chance for that happening anymore after all these years and Graces F announcement.
Though we still have hope to play it in  (old news too).


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> But this one has the after years



That makes the PSP version win imo. Granted I've played the DS version and not the PSP version but the After Years continue the story so unless they retcon a bunch of stuff and whatnot, I cannot imagine After Years being too bad.

The DS version gameplay enhancements were hardly noticeable to me except for that Rydia's Summoning you can doodle on. I only played it for the voice acting and CG. Doesn't help that this version is hard as shit compared to the GBA version. No way in hell after grinding a shitload of times prior to entering the tower to save Rosa and buffing my cast up a bunch of times during the fight against that Barbaceicia that I should get one hit killed by Barbaceicia or whatever. Cheating bitch...she was easy as fuck on GBA and PS1.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Lmfao. My fav one was when I think it was rubicante, he healed your entire party, and when I fought him the first time he did that- then anal raped my party without lube or prep  then I came back and raped his ass D<


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Nobody heard about it, because there are no plans for Vesperia US PS3. And common sence dictates now that there is no chance for that happening anymore after all these years and Graces F announcement.
> Though we still have hope to play it in  (old news too).



Unfortunately, your incorrect. The same way they did the news for Graces F, they did In the same way for vesperia, go look it up.  there's no dates, but as of right now tales of games that can possible come over outside graces and vesperia for ps3 are abyss for the 3ds and Xillia. But they announced graces f and vesperia for the ps3 in the same manner :33 it's up under something along the lines of 10 days of tales or something like that, there was a blog on it


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Unfortunately, your incorrect. The same way they did the news for Graces F, they did In the same way for vesperia, go look it up.  there's no dates, but as of right now tales of games that can possible come over outside graces and vesperia for ps3 are abyss for the 3ds and Xillia. But they announced graces f and vesperia for the ps3 in the same manner :33 it's up under something along the lines of 10 days of tales or something like that, there was a blog on it



This is true.

I saw the site myself. Thats the reason people are hyped for the Vesperia US PS3 release in the first place.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Unfortunately, your incorrect. The same way they did the news for Graces F, they did In the same way for vesperia, go look it up.


I'm sure you'll find 0 evidence even if you looked it up yourself. Vesperia-like picture was made to anticipate official Graces F announcement and many fans raged because of that Namco PR-management trolling, since only Grace F was announced (which is still a great accomplishment) and the hope for official Vesperia in english was lost. And it's all old news already, how long ago did you heard/read about it?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> I'm sure you'll find 0 evidence even if you looked it up yourself. Vesperia-like picture was made to anticipate official Graces F announcement and many fans raged because of that Namco PR-management trolling, since only Grace F was announced (which is still a great accomplishment) and the hope for official Vesperia in english was lost. And it's all old news already, how long ago did you heard/read about it?



I found it while looking around for Xillia info. I already knew about the graces F thing, and apparently, vesperia was held shortly there after. It will be on one of the blogs where Xillia and other tales info is posted. There was a blog post deciphering the sites. And it was even broken down to a science.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> I'm sure you'll find 0 evidence even if you looked it up yourself. Vesperia-like picture was made to anticipate official Graces F announcement and many fans raged because of that Namco PR-management trolling, since only Grace F was announced (which is still a great accomplishment) and the hope for official Vesperia in english was lost. And it's all old news already, how long ago did you heard/read about it?



Ok, I just looked it up.

You are right sadly.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I found it while looking around for Xillia info. I already knew about the graces F thing, and apparently, vesperia was held shortly there after. It will be on one of the blogs where Xillia and other tales info is posted. There was a blog post deciphering the sites. And it was even broken down to a science.


That was just a speculation then, since:

Your source is some unnkown blog (and that  as I already mentioned and it was officially proved to be wrong too).
There is an official Graces F US page, while no legit news about even possibility of Vesperia US release. It's a lost cause since there is no sense to release Vesperia after releasing newer game (Graces). Even on official tales Namco Bandai facebook page, when it comes to PS3 Tales, there are news only about Graces F: 

Just as there is *only* ToG F page on the Namco Bandai US official site.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Meh. It's not actually all that great, 'specially considering there's no way to transfer data. The DS version looks better than the PSP's (lolwat?), the Augments System is insanely badass and there are two NewGame+ that each have their own optional superbosses.


 But the PSP one is "complete", right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2011)

heres an idea, make an remake someone actually wants 6 or 7, Jesus H. Christ, how many times can they release what was a decent, but not great game like ff4, seriously, why not at least do 6 if the 7 remake costs so much,

Nintendo and Square enix are 2 fat pigs crippled by complacency. I mean people would probably pay nintendo to shit in their face these days, so why would they bother putting out anything good. Same with enix, hopefully NIS kicks them to curb in the rpg market eventually. 

As far as vesperia goes, i mean they just announced like a month ago grace, and it took how long for that release, so i wouldnt say a us ps3 vesperia is impossible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

You have a valid point for, say, FFI and FFII, but people actually think FFIV is the best Final Fantasy. I disagree, but that's just me.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But the PSP one is "complete", right?



 **


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> heres an idea, make an remake someone actually wants 6 or 7, Jesus H. Christ, how many times can they release what was a decent, but not great game like ff4, seriously, why not at least do 6 if the 7 remake costs so much,
> 
> Nintendo and Square enix are 2 fat pigs crippled by complacency. I mean people would probably pay nintendo to shit in their face these days, so why would they bother putting out anything good. *Same with enix, hopefully NIS kicks them to curb in the rpg market eventually.*
> 
> As far as vesperia goes, i mean they just announced like a month ago grace, and it took how long for that release, so i wouldnt say a us ps3 vesperia is impossible.


Will never happen. At all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2011)

Im sorry nobody(well before you say i do, let me rephrase that to nobody whose opinions matters) thinks 4 is the best, not even close. The more mainstream gamers usually pick final fantasy 7, and the ff or rpg fanatics usually pick ff 6; with a few scattered votes for 8,9, and 10. I have honestly never heard anyone say ff4 is my favorite, let alone in the top 3.

@esura, one can always dream, i mean with final fantasy alone it will never happen, but i honestly think with more funding Mystwalker could challenge.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Im sorry nobody(well before you say i do, let me rephrase that to nobody whose opinions matters) thinks 4 is the best, not even close. The more mainstream gamers usually pick final fantasy 7, and the ff or rpg fanatics usually pick ff 6; with a few scattered votes for 8,9, and 10. I have honestly never heard anyone say ff4 is my favorite, let alone in the top 3.
> 
> @esura, one can always dream, i mean with final fantasy alone it will never happen, but i honestly think with more funding Mystwalker could challenge.


I heard that FFIV is revered by old schools in Japan like FFVI is here. Its not really odd imo at all. Either way, Square really like FFIV, even over FFI and VI it seems, so someones opinion on FFIV must of mattered.

And Mistwalker....yeah no. Well probably, but they have to get out of their stubborn tendency of not making games for Sony consoles first.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2011)

well ill agree with you that they need to bust out a ps3 title, maybe thats next, blue dragon lo for xbox, then last story for wii, and then maybe something for the ps3

considering these are american rerelease, what some old timer from Japan says should be irrelevant, its one thing if they rereleased this a million times in Japan, but no they released it  a million times in the US, so wheres the FF6 remake which i will admit was a great game definitely in the top 4 : id put it ff8, ffx, ff 6, ff7


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well ill agree with you that they need to bust out a ps3 title, maybe thats next, blue dragon lo for xbox, then last story for wii, and then maybe something for the ps3
> 
> considering these are american rerelease, *what some old timer from Japan says should be irrelevant, its one thing if they rereleased this a million times in Japan, but no they released it  a million times in the US*, so wheres the FF6 remake which i will admit was a great game definitely in the top 4 : id put it ff8, ffx, ff 6, ff7


You do know that almost all Japanese devs pay attention their domestic reception first before us right? Even now with Western region gaining significant share in the gaming industry, many Japanese devs still focus on their domestic reception and thoughts, which is understandable. Anyways, every re released we had was released in Japan as well prior to ours. I think they got FFIV on some Japanese cellphones as well. No matter which way you push it, Square likes FFIV...alot. Its understandable though, FFIV was an early milestone for Square. In a few years FFIV will probably be re released again on XBL or something or the 3DS online thing.

Also, FFV and VI was going to get the FFIII/IV treatment on DS, but the limitations was too much for them. I remember Square / Matrix stating that they pushed the limit with FFIV on DS carts as is and they couldn't remake the FFVI and FFV games due to technical limitations. Square has expressed much interest in making FFV and FFVI remakes for the 3DS though now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2011)

last time i chcecked chrono trigger was more complex than ffv if not ffvi as well, they need to stop with this bs, like oh we cant make ff7 its too complex, there own releases contradict this; i wasnt sure if all the ff4 release came out in japan and were just ported, that makes sense

heres an idea psp, ps3, xbox 360, i hope you are not telling me those could handle remakes of 5,6


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> last time i chcecked chrono trigger was more complex than ffv if not ffvi as well, they need to stop with this bs, like oh we cant make ff7 its too complex, there own releases contradict this; i wasnt sure if all the ff4 release came out in japan and were just ported, that makes sense
> 
> heres an idea psp, ps3, xbox 360, i hope you are not telling me those could handle remakes of 5,6



To be fair, FFVI is a bigger game than FFIV and FFIII. Also, it has to have Square-quality graphics, VAs, CGs, etc. They are going to want to outdo the FFIV remake like it did FFIII.

And no, Chrono Trigger is not more complex than the FFIV remake. The originals, probably. Chrono Trigger was a port...they are remaking these older FF games. Honestly, I'm shocked and amazed Square managed to not only implement CGs in FFIV but add voice actors. Thats a feat itself.

Also, Square will not remake 5 or 6 on console. They are hesitating on FF7 as is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2011)

FF7 remake requires perfect timing for what console it should released on, I say wait till next gen and have it be a launch title.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, Kira, this article explains why FFIV has a special place in gaming history.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2011)

i stopped reading after the second paragraph, if you want to say FF1, FF7 were groundbreaking okay, but ive played 1,2,4 and i dont see any great difference like the claim in the story. One was kind of like one of the earliest true turn based rpg. 2 changed the gameplay, but added something 1 lacked, a semblance of story, and real characters. The games that came out later just built on top of that. Ill give you 6 was ground breaking due to the recruit-able characters, i think to date its still the only ff where you can have double digits in characters, V or was it 3 added the job element, ff 7 was the first 3d one, and probably has one of the more developed stories; iv, im not seeing anything. Honestly, I played it once as part of anthologies, thought it was ho hum and never heard of it again till they started spamming it. 

The only ground breaking thing about ffiv is that it will all but surely end up as the most republished game of all time. 

And the article is bs on another count, ocarina with the 3ds release is being rereleased for the 5th time by my count - 64, masterquest, zelda collection, windwaker/masterquest combo, ocarina 64.

but enough of this talk squarenix has forever lost my respect, i will still buy their titles but i will never again look at them as a shining beacon of greatness in the world of gaming. 

btw they released a list of the 9 disgaea figurines, for some reason there are 2 flonne figurines, but no laharl or etna, what the hell; even if they only make cameos why does flonne get two and at least laharl not get one. They even have a prinny figurine, no laharl, but prinny.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 22, 2011)

Why are we talking about FF in a non-FF thread?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2011)

i forgot there, was a reason, but who knows at this point


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's get this thread back on track: So I was playing Left 4 Dead last night... 


Wait, that's not an RPG, that's a shitty FPS. 

I also played some Jeanne D'arc, but I stopped to read a book.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i forgot there, was a reason, but who knows at this point



You was getting mad at the constant rerelease of FFIV. 

Its a milestone, yes FFVI surpassed it (I personally don't think so for certain reasons but whatev) but FFIV was before it...eh I guess you had to play it on SNES when it first came out. I didn't though and I still know why FFIV has so much love from Square even though its not my main favorite (its up there though).

Just open your mind Kira doll, its really not that hard to figure out. 

Also, so we can ween off FF...I doubt any new Chrono games getting made or re releases of old Chrono games unless Square feels lucky with the series one day. That Chono Trigger DS flopped and they have used that as no one caring about Chrono games. I remember a Square exec saying in an interview, "Gamers should of bought more." I never cared about Chrono games personally. I bought the DS version of Trigger and slightly regretted it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, Square has a way of abandoning its best games of all time.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Square has a way of *abandoning* its best games of all time.



Not really...considering its best game of all time they made received a CG movie and three sequels and prequel games too. Even an anime. 

Square knows which ones are the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Square knows which ones have the most insane fans willing to dish out money for inferior products.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Square knows which ones have the most insane fans willing to dish out money for inferior products.



You mean like releasing Chrono Trigger on yet another console?


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Square knows which ones have the most insane fans willing to dish out money for inferior products.



Funny, I've bought none of them except the PSP one. I got AC online, y'know. I might buy it on Blu-Ray though for shits and giggles.

Never understood the Square angst in NF when they are nearly not as bad as other Japanese devs...like Sega. I hate you Sega...and Capcom is slipping on that slippery Sega slope, and Namco never like localizing shit. Only Japanese companies I do like nowadays is Square, Atlus (Index Holdings), and NIS/Idea/Gust (just because of the sheer console love they give us with JRPGs). Well and Konami too...they did right on picking Mercury Steam for new Castlevania.

At least Square is consistant with what I typically expect from them. Sega want to fuck up OG franchises...and apparently Capcom does too with Bionic Commando and DmC (lame Dante and cooldown guns...eh).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Exactly. They keep porting the same version of one of their best games, refusing to let anyone touch it (shutting down various harmless fan projects with cease and desist letters just to be assholes), and never doing anything new with the product. 

Yet they remake FFI about 20 times.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Exactly. They keep porting the same version of one of their best games, refusing to let anyone touch it *(shutting down various harmless fan projects with cease and desist letters just to be assholes)*, and never doing anything new with the product.
> 
> Yet they remake FFI about 20 times.



That was fucked up though. Then again, they aren't the only ones. The Sega devil killed the Streets of Rage Remake just like days before release. Few other companies killed off fan games as well. I expect all companies to do that now though even though I personally think its stupid.

EDIT: Funny thing though....Sega never kill off these shitty Sonic fan games though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Other companies may do it, but it seems Square is the most prevalent. Always waving their C&D dicks in our faces.

It's not like people make money off of this stuff. It's not like we're taking anything away from them. It's ridiculous. It'd be one thing if they planned on doing their own 3D remake of Chrono Trigger but they don't have any plans for it. They're just cunts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2011)

On a different note, anyone play Record of the agarest war? I wanted to know if it was worth playing.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> On a different note, anyone play Record of the agarest war? I wanted to know if it was worth playing.



[rant]Holy crap that game. It doesn't know how to give the player a break. I started on Hard Mode for achievements, and bought the  beast weapons to make it a little easier.. found out it's only easier for like part of the first generation (which you'd understand if you played it). It's balls to make new weapons, armor, skills, etc. and you can only grind against stronger enemies cause they give you less and less exp as you get stronger. Bosses are sometimes retardedly hard and I couldn't beat the game because after an insanely hard boss fight, they threw me into an even harder one without letting me heal or buy items. THOUGH, I was making my characters insanely strong with a method to raise their attack by 999. It's pretty much the only way to beat the game on Hard, but takes patience. Lots of patience. I ran out of patience and sold the game. Still have my mousepad and pillow case, though.[/rant]

If you just want to play it as an RPG for fun, it's pretty good. Lots of characters, lots of fights, only Japanese voice overs, and lots of fan service characters. 


Lavinia being my personal favorite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Titties!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2011)

Well that pic definitely sold me on this one. Plus I don't mind an insanely difficult RPG every now and then.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2011)

Uh you do realize they are about to release chrono trigger on the psn store for both ps3 , psp, oh snap.

And how the hell am i close minded in my top ten games i have suikoden III, kingdom hearts, final fantasy VIII, Shining tears, ephermeral fantasia, tales of symphonia, breath of fire III. Seems pretty diverse. Or because ive owned every atlus and nis game released in the us well before it became cool to like these "niche" games and both companies started spamming them. Or maybe because i dont think ff is the greatest thing since sliced bread, that would be suikoden. Im quite open when it comes to games period, let alone rpgs. Just because i FF4 is vastly overrated, even if it was the greatest game of all time, it has no business being rereleased more than once or twice.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Uh you do realize they are about to release chrono trigger on the psn store for both ps3 , psp, oh snap.
> 
> And how the hell am i close minded in my top ten games i have suikoden III, kingdom hearts, final fantasy VIII, Shining tears, ephermeral fantasia, tales of symphonia, breath of fire III. Seems pretty diverse. Or because ive owned every atlus and nis game released in the us well before it became cool to like these "niche" games and both companies started spamming them. Or maybe because i dont think ff is the greatest thing since sliced bread, that would be suikoden. Im quite open when it comes to games period, let alone rpgs. Just because i FF4 is vastly overrated, even if it was the greatest game of all time, it has no business being rereleased more than once or twice.



Ok, all the pointless shit you stated aside, reason I said to open your mind is because you don't seem to understand why it gets re released a lot even though it is much, much simple than you think, rather than your tastes. This whole discussion we had have nothing to do with our tastes in RPGs so I don't know whats up with that rant. 

Opinions aside, FFIV was a milestone for the series in terms of character development and interesting story. Just because FFVI was better doesn't auto negate FFIV's influence.

FFIV being re released constant is no different than Sonic 1-3&K and Super Mario Brothers 1-3 getting re released constantly. Its a classic. Its not hard to understand.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> You mean like releasing Chrono Trigger on yet another console?



Why is this bad? Square makes more money, they're happy. New generations gain access to an awesome classic, they're happy too.

Everybody wins.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Why is this bad? Square makes more money, they're happy. New generations gain access to an awesome classic, they're happy too.
> 
> Everybody wins.



Exactly.

No harm done to anyone.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Why is this bad? Square makes more money, they're happy. New generations gain access to an awesome classic, they're happy too.
> 
> Everybody wins.



I never said it was bad. I was just referencing the fact that Square Enix re-releases all their games on every console possible.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No harm done to anyone.



Until it's remade like 3rd birthday with 100% more shower scenes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2011)

Bought Yggdra Union yesterday. This game fun as hell. It's like Fire Emblem except w/o the 1v1 duels and instead bum rush with a mob of people. Luckily no perma-death.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2011)

^that and riveria have been on my list to get for a while


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought White Knight Chronicles today, out of nowhere, don't know why either.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^that and riveria have been on my list to get for a while



Beaten Riviera years ago. Good game. Now I just need to buy Knights In the Nightmare for PSP.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I bought White Knight Chronicles today, out of nowhere, don't know why either.



LOL, and with the second one coming out soon as well.

Protip: White Knight Chronicles 2 come with the first one but with enhanced gameplay and graphics.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL, and with the second one coming out soon as well.
> 
> Protip: White Knight Chronicles 2 come with the first one but with enhanced gameplay and graphics.



I still have the first one. I'm just going to transfer the save, so I don't really care about the enhanced remake. It's hardly going to be that much of an improvement and I want to dig into the story as quickly as possible.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> I still have the first one. I'm just going to transfer the save, so I don't really care about the enhanced remake. It's hardly going to be that much of an improvement and I want to dig into the story as quickly as possible.



Can't blame ya if you already played the first one.

I don't really have much time anymore to spend on RPGs like WKC, and its looks long.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can't blame ya if you already played the first one.
> 
> I don't really have much time anymore to spend on RPGs like WKC, and its looks long.



Oh, it's quite long for half a game. The real meat of it, though, is in the multiplayer. At least, they're side quests that can be multiplayer'd. Having your own character, levelling them up and all that jazz is really quite fun - especially since the armour and accessories actually show up on the character, so appearance is everything!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

1)  The problem with the "new" Chrono Trigger release is that it's the same game as the SNES version. It never changed. The only thing added from the SNES to the PSX were some cutscenes. I guess that's cool, but I don't give two shits or a donkey's dick. There may be another ending added for the DS, too, but fuck it.


2) I beat Jeanne D'arc over the weekend. Such an enjoyable game that was. It was way too easy, but it was fun and that's what counts. All you have to do is get to level 50, crush the colosseum, and the game is basically on "Super-duper Easy Mode" from then on out. Sad, but what can you do?

Next up: Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky. So far it's kinda fun. Old-school RPG with a different kind of battle system. It's a mix between SRPG movement grid and turn-based/ATB with some minor additions. This is gonna be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Well don't start ejaculating SRPGcum all over your gamepad, bro, it's pretty limited in that respect.

When you get into a fight you can move on a grid like an SRPG. That's the extent of it. Otherwise it's your basic turn-based deal. If you can't reach a monster then you just move as close as possible to it if you select "attack", and your turn ends. Or, if you choose to move, you just move. You don't get to attack even if you're close enough (this I classify as a big design flaw).


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well don't start ejaculating SRPGcum all over your gamepad, bro, it's pretty limited in that respect.
> 
> When you get into a fight you can move on a grid like an SRPG. That's the extent of it. Otherwise it's your basic turn-based deal. If you can't reach a monster then you just move as close as possible to it if you select "attack", and your turn ends. Or, if you choose to move, you just move. You don't get to attack even if you're close enough (this I classify as a big design flaw).



Oh, _lame_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

It still seems like it has potential. It also has good ratings.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2011)

So, I'm getting into the Ar Tonelico series. Anyone here have any experience with them? I've heard they're rather lighthearted and focus on characters rather than huge stories, thus they're what I'm looking for right now. I'm starting from the first one, it's not that old or anything so I figured why not go into them in order.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It still seems like it has potential. It also has good ratings.



I'll give it a shot, anyway. What can I lose, besides time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> So, I'm getting into the Ar Tonelico series. Anyone here have any experience with them? I've heard they're rather lighthearted and focus on characters rather than huge stories, thus they're what I'm looking for right now. I'm starting from the first one, it's not that old or anything so I figured why not go into them in order.


 I've wanted to try one of those but I have yet to break down and buy any of 'em.

Maybe I'll try the PS3 one. 


Winny said:


> I'll give it a shot, anyway. What can I lose, besides time?


 Yeah, it might suck up a lot of time. From what I've read it can take anywhere from 50 hours to over 90 to finish. There are a lot of side quests, I gather. You're part of this guild and I suspect you can do a shit-ton of optional quests/jobs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> So, I'm getting into the Ar Tonelico series. Anyone here have any experience with them? I've heard they're rather lighthearted and focus on characters rather than huge stories, thus they're what I'm looking for right now. I'm starting from the first one, it's not that old or anything so I figured why not go into them in order.



I've played the first but haven't beaten it yet, beat the 2nd one multiple times and I haven't gotten the 3rd one yet. But its more or less what you said, there is a huge focus on the characters but I don't find the storyline bad as well. I sometimes find myself getting torn apart as to which girl I have the main character fall for. The heroines have compelling stories.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Is 2 a direct sequel of 1? I read that 3 happens only 2 years after 2 so this is why I figured starting from the first one was the best way.


Oh and I'm glad my impression of it was right, I generally don't replay rpgs but if it's THAT compelling and different I may do a persona-style exception for it...after beating all 3 once that is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Is 2 a direct sequel of 1? I read that 3 happens only 2 years after 2 so this is why I figured starting from the first one was the best way.
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm glad my impression of it was right, I generally don't replay rpgs but if it's THAT compelling and different I may do a persona-style exception for it...after beating all 3 once that is.



1 really didn't have much influence in 2. Now if you played 1 first then you would get some of the references they made in 2. It pissed me off too because I'd get lost in the conversation sometimes. In terms of storyline, 1 and 2 were separate from each other.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah, same world different events/people type of thing, yeah, that's what I figured, I'm happy for it to be honest, that way you don't know that you had to go with one girl and not the other because that's just what the canon says.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2011)

wheres the harem storyline when you need it? that being said im not a fan of calling something a sequel and it doesnt feature the same characters, then its not really a sequel but more like a spinoff; thats kind of why i like Ys, because they are legit sequels, with adol as the main character each time; breath of fire is tricker, but ryu is the main character each time, although its kind of like zelda where its not the same ryu/link as the previous game


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, final fantasy and dragon quest do it so they're basically following the convention. The subtitles are different btw, the first one is called "Sekai no owari de utaetsuzuketa shoujou" (the girl who kept singing at the end of the world), don't remember the second one...but it's equally as long!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Lufia II is a good example of a prequel done right.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

So I went to gamestop today and one of the games coming out in the summer is Catherine. Is it a game I should be pumped up for?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

If you like climbing blocks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't say that sounds too exciting.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dunno, I hate puzzles too, well more like suck but I did look up some vids on YT. Looks alright ,if just for the story but I'm not good w. puzzles at all.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2011)

That's what the actual gameplay is, although it probably gets intense at late levels. You're a goat/guy in underwear with a pillow running away from a monster up a giant mountain of blocks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2011)

Catherine is all about the story, the gameplay could have been anything, I suppose the puzzles are not to be the main focus, rather, it's about the atmosphere of the dreams.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds dumb. 

I don't play games to get a story. I play to have fun. I read books for story. And I do read books now so I can say that with a straight face.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds dumb.
> 
> I don't play games to get a story. I play to have fun. I read books for story. *And I do read books now* so I can say that with a straight face.



When did you learn how to read?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> When did you learn how to read?



I must say, this is quite a shock.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So I went to gamestop today and one of the games coming out in the summer is Catherine. Is it a game I should be pumped up for?



Could be. If this is your idea of fun:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIJs6flkRQc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

then... probably.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Very funny, guys. 


I have feelings, too! I'm a human being!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Very funny, guys.
> 
> 
> I have feelings, too! I'm a human being!



You? Feelings? Don't make me laugh. You're just some weirdo on the internet with an octopus fetish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I also like big, muscly men. Like the Juggernaut.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I also like big, muscly men. Like the Juggernaut.



Lemme guess... Juggertros is your idol?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to think of them as two separate idols fused into one ultimate idol. Juggernaultros.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2011)

i cant imagine that clip is what the game is like throughout, no matter what kind of story it had, if that was what the entire game was like no one would play it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Climbin' blocks is fun though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Climbin' blocks is fun though.



Depends on how low your standards are, blocks ask me daily to let them climb me but I always turn around just as they try and they always slide down, they never seem to think out of the box....if only they pressed that red button I'd be curious as to what it did and I'd stand still long enough.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i cant imagine that clip is what the game is like throughout, *no matter what kind of story it had, if that was what the entire game was like no one would play it*



Sold well in Japan and other than its extreme difficulty (which they toned down in a patch due to complaints), it was very well received too. I think it would be here too. Its a puzzle/anime/adventure game.

EDIT: Preparing for the inevitable slew of "awesome" doujinshis of Catherine and Katherine.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I'm about to try out... Blazing Soul Accelate, Class of Heroes, Spectral Souls and Valkyrie Profile Lenneth.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I'm about to try out... Blazing Soul Accelate, Class of Heroes, Spectral Souls and *Valkyrie Profile Lenneth*.



Never played it before?

Personally, I do not like Valkyrie Profile games at all, like none whatsoever. However a lot of people do though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 25, 2011)

The things I hated about VP:

1. Bad voice acting
2. Boring plot presentation, and the characters, as if I care how they died
3. The many times I got stuck on stages because of the platforming elements and goddamn, don't get me started on that one dungeon that had me teleporting all over the place

And it took me until the PSP version to actually finish the game. I mean, I had the PS1 version and I never got to finish it because it kept on hanging on me.

Anyway, I'm already done with Dissidia 012 and The 3rd Birthday, so any suggestions for RPGs for the PSP?


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I'm getting Monster Hunter Freedom Unite for PSP and Tri for the Wii.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2011)

apparently youtube has a full game play through in english of catherine, cant get anymore of a preview than that

i eat my words apparently its nothing but puzzle climbing, well then again people like crap like portal so i am not shocked, but lets just say my enthusiasm about this game just hit rock bottom


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm. Im waiting to see if we'll get Any of the Tales games, mainly Xilia, Vesperia [ps3], Graces F and Abyss 3D

Tales of Xillia looks so interactive and quite possibly the best Tales of Game yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> apparently youtube has a full game play through in english of catherine, cant get anymore of a preview than that
> 
> i eat my words apparently its nothing but puzzle climbing, well then again people like crap like portal so i am not shocked, but lets just say my enthusiasm about this game just hit rock bottom



I had high hopes too as I seen it was the same group that made the persona series but yeah block climbing is ugh.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2011)

They should make a current generation SMT game instead of a spin off series.

Or spin off of a spin off series.


----------



## Thedevilshandgun (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't have enough time to look through each of pages but has anyone played the romancing saga games? I was just wondering because I saw it on the wii shop channel under the rpg section and I was curious.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They should make a current generation SMT game instead of a spin off series.
> 
> Or spin off of a spin off series.



Well, they made Strange Journey which is a main SMT game and current gen...though nowhere near the scope of Nocturne Sadly. I think Atlus has trouble ever since that phone company bought them, I read about them making a cellphone-only SMT spinoff >_<.





Thedevilshandgun said:


> I don't have enough time to look through each of pages but has anyone played the romancing saga games? I was just wondering because I saw it on the wii shop channel under the rpg section and I was curious.



The ps2 remake of the first one was amazing, the older ones are unforgiving and 3 is probably the best but it's strategy war style missions were too confusing to play and it just ruined the game for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I'm about to try out... Blazing Soul Accelate, Class of Heroes, Spectral Souls and Valkyrie Profile Lenneth.


 Don't you listen to them, Winny. Valkyrie Profile is one of the best games on the Playstation. 

Good story, good characters, epic music, epic battle system, shit-loads of replay value. It's a very unique experience. Hard Mode is the best mode, trust me.

There are, like, four endings I think. Maybe more, I just vaguely recall "Ending A - D".


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They should make a current generation SMT game instead of a spin off series.
> 
> Or spin off of a spin off series.



Strange Journey is SMT 4. I actually really want another Devil Summoner game... Raidou is a badass and Devil Summoner 2 was really creative.

Oh, and _why the bloody hell do none of the .iso's or .cso's for Valkyrie Profile Lenneth work_!? It's really annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

They don't work? You're probably just doing it wrong.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They don't work? You're probably just doing it wrong.



None of them work. They all make my PSP turn itself off. So I'm trying something else - something called 6.20TN-C.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Strange... have you used other ISOs (for other games, I mean)?

I'd just get the PSX version myself. It's probably not any different and you can fast-forward on ePSXe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2011)

the disgaea names came out, i have to admit the sword name is lame, and the special attack sounds like a 2 year old came up with it; however i have to give credit where credit is due, cleopawtra works


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

I have no idea what you're saying.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 27, 2011)

Uh guys I've recently started playing Star Ocean: The last hope and have reached the second planet in the game (Lymle's home planet). Now according to my cousin who has gotten further in the game than me something happens to the planet that stops me from coming back and finishing all the side stuff so does that mean I have to finish everything before I finish the plot part of the planet or can I eventually come back and finish the extra stuff later. And yes The last hope is my first star ocean game in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

You can come back to it later. I dont remember missing any side stuff there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2011)

@crazy, there was an NIS contest, where you could name a weapon, attack, and character in disgaea 4, they just announced the winning names yesterday i believe

as for last hope, there is one part of the game you cant come back too, i think its a ship or space station or something like that, but it wasnt a planet from what i recall


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 28, 2011)

I just want tales of Xillia


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy, there was an NIS contest, where you could name a weapon, attack, and character in disgaea 4, they just announced the winning names yesterday i believe
> 
> as for last hope, there is one part of the game you cant come back too, i think its a ship or space station or something like that, but it wasnt a planet from what i recall



Which items/moves/char are they re-naming? 


(<--- has JP ver...*glares at Fuuka nendoroid*)


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 28, 2011)

Tales of the Abyss 3D is confirmed for an American release!!!!! :33 now all we need is a date for graces F and confirmation Xillia comes to America (ironically I just thought of the movie coming to America) and I'll be a happy tales of fan :33


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 28, 2011)

I just want the PSP Tales games to be in English.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 28, 2011)

I want all tales games in English


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 28, 2011)

Not a lot liked it, but I liked the Radiant Mythology games. It's just that playing the 2nd and 3rd games in Japanese does not help for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @crazy, there was an NIS contest, where you could name a weapon, attack, and character in disgaea 4, they just announced the winning names yesterday i believe
> 
> as for last hope, there is one part of the game you cant come back too, i think its a ship or space station or something like that, but it wasnt a planet from what i recall


 

Why wasn't I informed?


So this Trails in the Sky game is all right. It has a shitload of dialogue though. Supposedly the game focuses more on story than anything. Not usually my cup of tea, but I'm having fun so far and that's what counts.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2011)

@dreikoo you can google it or it should still be up on their site, but they werent renamings, but namings

they had a sword - winning name was Regal Darkness (i swear though i think there were at least 10 entries that had demonbane or some variant)

a special attack - winning name Cross Demon Rush --> i have no idea how this won, you can see all the entries on the site, i would put this near the bottom of the names

and a neko style humaniod - winning name Cleopawtra, ie Cleopatra, queen of Egypt 

the problem with the tales of abyss news is im assuming that means its on the 3ds, a game on the 3ds = do not want, not at least for 4 or so by which time the system might be cheap enough, although knowing nintendo they probably already have the 3ds2 ready for release a year from now

im still a little sad about how disappointing Catherine looks after all that hype, i mean crawling up boxes, i havent seen gameplay of such a simple level since the original game boy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't hate on crawling up boxes, man. It's epic. Like jumping on platforms-level epic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't hate on crawling up boxes, man. It's epic. Like jumping on platforms-level epic.





But yeah, the character design looks impressive but the gameplay is well.....climbing boxes


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> But yeah, the character design looks impressive but the gameplay is well.....climbing boxes



It's clearly a deep metaphysical concept that your puny mind cannot comprehend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Isn't that the game with all the smut and hentai in it? I mean, I'll climb over a few hundred boxes to see some hot titties.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> It's clearly a deep metaphysical concept that your puny mind cannot comprehend.



I'll probably still get it because storys in games makes it more fun for me but it just seems repetitive right now. Who knows, maybe I'm just giving an unfair observation because I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8lPKS4ypO24[/YOUTUBE]

Fuuuuuuuuuu~!


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't that the game with all the smut and hentai in it? I mean, I'll climb over a few hundred boxes to see some hot titties.





Seriously, the game isn't going from Level 1 - 45 or something doing nothing but maneuvering boxes (while trying to get away from monsters mind you). All the puzzle segments are relegated to Vincent's dreams...when he is not dreaming you chill with Katherine/Catherine and your homeboys, get drunk, you know, all that extra shit people do when not beating up people in Yakuza. Also, from what I hear, the game has a badass story, like on Nier-level of badassery. Its a puzzle/adventure gaem mayn. Like Professor Layton with a story.

I'm buying it day one regardless. The cover making me...


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, has anyone played Arc Rise Fantasia? I'm considering taking Smash back so I can get it.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm probably getting it, but only for the Artbook.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

I will steal your artbook.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

You'll never find me.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

Oi! When I post a friggin' video, *you're meant to watch it*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You'll never find me.


 Well it's all a matter of logical deduction. I know kind of where you live. If I read through your various posts I can extrapolate an approximate area.

Then, after scouting that area for a few months, taking notes on who goes where and who looks like they could be a NFer (obese, Naruto t-shirt, bad acne, balding) and they go into a Wal-Mart... well, then I just follow you home. 


Really that art book is as good as mine. You might as well give it to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to loot your greasy, pockmarked corpse for the bus money your mom gave you for the ride here.  I'll spend that money on some delicious, superior Japanese food.  Something your baka-gaijin mind would never comprehend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't forget my Frog Purse that has all my allowance, my Akatsuki-themed iPOD (which houses nothing but J-pop and anime soundtracks), and my cool Squall replica jacket complete with gunblade zippers.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

If I were a girl, I'd have a skirt made entirely of belts.

I also like to watch anime (usually the most socially awkward series) loudly with no headphones in quiet places like libraries.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't forget to wink and hold up a peace sign for every single picture. Unless you're doing Cosplay (which you should be about 75% of the time, regardless of where you actually are), in which case you'll need to drop to a knee and strike a pose.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2011)

I wear a Kimono wherever I go I public.

I would put on traditional face paint, but my horrible acne prevents me from doing so.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, has anyone played Arc Rise Fantasia? I'm considering taking Smash back so I can get it.


The voice acting makes me want to shoot the VO's in the face, otherwise it's pretty good.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2011)

I couldn't get past the voice acting in that game, so I gave up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah, my Wii pilgrimage...it is doing well.

So far I have Other M, TvC, Monster Hunter Crack Tri, No More Heroes 2, and Smash Brawl. I never got to finish Sakura Wars So Long My Love on my PS2 and I sold it so I could just go ahead and get it for Wii.

Oh, and I ordered Twilight Princess...get it hyped son.

EDIT: Bad voice acting isn't a flaw to me. Its just there, then again I'm used to tuning out unpleasant things.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> [YOUTUBE]8lPKS4ypO24[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuu~!



Hoping they fix the map issues.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2011)

regarding catherine, i still plan to buy both versions, and i approve of a game having hentaiesqe elements, just that i wont be playing it for a while

regarding abyss, id honestly rather just play it on the ps2, it being in 3d is not enough incentive to want me to play it on a playing card size screen over my tv, actually its a disincentive i could care less about 3d, does this at least have bonus material like vesperia and grace?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 28, 2011)

With Cathy, I'm more interested on the plot rather than the gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2011)

Gameplay looks like shit in it, so hoping the best for the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll wait for the book--with illustrations.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

WKC II, early things i hear are good, level 5 apparently listened to complaints and tried to fix, for both the first and second game


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 30, 2011)

Regarding tales of-- 

DID IT JUST SAY THERE MAKING IT FOR THE DS AND THE DSI AS WELL?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

eh i really dont see the point of that, i can at least sort of get that some people like the 3d effect, but there is no point of playing on the ds or dsi over the PS2


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2011)

Persona 5 finally confirmed!!!!


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OMFG OH SHIFT!!

Praise Jebus...Persona 5 has finally graced us....praise it...

EDIT: Hope to god they mention something about it at E3.

EDIT2: I wuv you Dreikoo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweetness! I love the persona series and I'm glad its getting off the PS2 and on to the PS3.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> OH SHIT OH SHIT OMFG OH SHIFT!!
> 
> Praise Jebus...Persona 5 has finally graced us....praise it...
> 
> ...



Your sig always makes me daww so I wuv you too. 


> Sweetness! I love the persona series and I'm glad its getting off the PS2 and on to the PS3.


We're not so sure of that yet, they're just making a guess, it could still very well be a psp/(3)DS affair. Don't forget that the 4th main SMT game was a DS-only game.

I wouldn't mind it being on ps2 to be honest....though a ps3 version would be optimal. Just don't make it into a dual plat cause it'll mean we're not getting JP voices so the 360 version can be the same and I'll have to import yet another game lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what they'd do with a jump from PS2 to PS3; I'd imagine they'd retain the same style, which isn't graphic heavy.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 30, 2011)

Same style, just in HD, probably.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2011)

They could use Catherine's engine, it's still looking a lot like persona so they could easily make something out of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

eh you knew they were coming out with persona 5 eventually, id rather here some surprising news like say Suikoden 6, BOF 6, FF7, Chrono Break 

E3 hasnt had any really nice suprises in a while, i think both of the last two years it was a disappointment

Im still waiting to hear more about the ghilbi games coming to the DS and PS3, these better get US releases


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 30, 2011)

Old news is old about the P5 announcement.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Im still waiting to hear more about the ghilbi games coming to the DS and PS3, these better get US releases



The Another World? Nah, it ain't happening. The DS version, at least, came with a tome filled with information you actually couldn't play the game without. They obviously decided that translating the entire tome, including rewriting all the word play puzzles and retranslating the made up language so it makes sense to other people, and then printing one out for each copy of the game would just cost far too much. Which is understandable, really.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2011)

And very sad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I wouldn't mind it being on ps2 to be honest....though a ps3 version would be optimal. Just don't make it into a dual plat cause it'll mean we're not getting JP voices so the 360 version can be the same and I'll have to import yet another game lol.



Yeah, if it does be a dual plat then we can kiss JP voices goodbye. I'm just hoping it does come with JP voice over for another reason. Persona is really heavy on the things you learn about Japan and it just doesn't seem right with eng voices. I'm personally not too fond of dubbed shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2011)

Persona 5 was in development since 2010 no?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, if it does be a dual plat then we can kiss JP voices goodbye. I'm just hoping it does come with JP voice over for another reason. Persona is really heavy on the things you learn about Japan and it just doesn't seem right with eng voices. I'm personally not too fond of dubbed shit.



Completely agreed, I import my stuff but if your Japanese isn't there yet even undubs are infinitely superior to playing the game in English. They don't even have "Every day young life JU NE SU" in P4...and that's a damn English-language line XD.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

well i dont care as much about the ds one as i did the ps3 version, that would be a day one buy , ghibli is Italian for God Level, can do no wrong in my book, besides look at jade cocoon they just did the art on that game and it kicked ass, think of what they can do if they have even more input

edit: just googled it, looks like they are considering releasing both Ni no Kuni the ghibli game and an rpg based on Inzuma eleven, i mean the ds one was just released last year, and the ps3 one isnt even out yet, so maybe


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2011)

Honestly, I really don't care about JP voices. Instead of them wasting time trying to implement dual audio for other countries that don't even speak Japanese as a main language, howabout adding some more stuff into the game? Or making it multiplatform, cause I do want Persona 5 to be successful and...there is really no reason to neglect 360 fans the joys of Persona games.

Atlus isn't stupid.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

New Screenshots and the like for Tales of Xilla, heard it is possibly slated for a second half of 2011 Release in japan, nothing for Europe or america yet.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Completely agreed, I import my stuff but if your Japanese isn't there yet even undubs are infinitely superior to playing the game in English. They don't even have "Every day young life JU NE SU" in P4...and that's a damn English-language line XD.


I actually like the English dub of P3 and P4 over the Japanese dub.

Oh god, I can't stand Rise's voice in the Japanese version.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I actually like the English dub of P3 and P4 over the Japanese dub.
> 
> Oh god, I can't stand Rise's voice in the Japanese version.



Huh? Rise was my favorite of the bunch dude. Kugimiya Rie in full dere mode, hold the tsun? Are you kidding me? That's happiness right there lol.



Oh and don't let me start on dubbed Fuuka or Igor....so very very wrong.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

WHAT? I love Igor's dub...and Teddie but that's just my Wittenberg bias coming through. Hate you furries! (Abyss and Suikoden 4 anyone?)

Fuuka's was...meh personally. Need to get some YT comparison ivds.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

On a Side note, anyone hear any news about a possible new Fire Emblem Game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2011)

^fire emblem is unfortunately a nintendo game, they only make like one per system, the wii already has one, there may be a 3ds one, but dont expect a new one for a while


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

The trend is one new Fire Emblem per system, and a bunch of remakes.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The trend is one new Fire Emblem per system, and a bunch of remakes.



There were two on the DS and three on the Gameboy Advance.


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2011)

I did not like the DS games.

I loved the shit out of the GBA games.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I did not like the DS games.
> 
> I loved the shit out of the GBA games.



I enjoyed the DS ones, but I can hardly deny the GBA ones are vastly superior...


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

But the gamecube one is top dog


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> But the gamecube one is top dog



Nah, Rekka no Ken is the best. Lyn is amazing.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> There were two on the DS and three on the Gameboy Advance.



I thought the DS ones were remakes.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Huh? Rise was my favorite of the bunch dude. Kugimiya Rie in full dere mode, hold the tsun? Are you kidding me? That's happiness right there lol.


That was Kugyuu's worst performance yet. If she just didn't made her voice too squeaky I would have liked it.

Dubbed Chie sounds really awkward.


Dreikoo said:


> Oh and don't let me start on dubbed Fuuka or Igor....so very very wrong.


Dubbed Fuuka was really bad, but I'm okay with Igor.

And I liked Teddie better than Kuma.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2011)

I am assuming we are talking US only on this thread:

there was one for the DS - shadow dragon, a remake
2 for the gba -(fire emblem, sacred stones)
1 for the wii radiant dawn
1 for the gamecube path of radiance

and thats it


----------



## TeenRyu (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> Nah, Rekka no Ken is the best. Lyn is amazing.



Soren, Ike, The Black Knight, and Greil Disagree. Greil is single handedly the most badass dad that you couldn't play as in Path of Radiance


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I am assuming we are talking US only on this thread:
> 
> there was one for the DS - shadow dragon, a remake
> 2 for the gba -(fire emblem, sacred stones)
> ...



Why would we limit the discussion to only one region? Whether a game is localised or not doesn't change whether it was made. But if we were to only go by what was localised, then you can't call the DS game a remake since the original was never released outside of Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

So, anyway, I've been playing Ys Seven over the weekend. 

Game is pretty damn awesome. Fast-paced, great battle system, decent characters, okay story, epic music. I wish the synth system was a bit more robust, however. And the story could be better. And the game seems like it'll be pretty short.

Other than that, it's pure awesome.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 2, 2011)

After 9 year since my first playthrough, I'll finally be replaying Legend of Dragoon, one of my favorite games of all time. Lets see if it lives up to memory.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvDfIcMI3M4[/YOUTUBE]

Gives me hope for its soundtrack which is really blurry in my memory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Never liked that game. 

I would be willing to give it a shot though. After, of course, I beat Ys Seven.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> Why would we limit the discussion to only one region? Whether a game is localised or not doesn't change whether it was made. But if we were to only go by what was localised, then you can't call the DS game a remake since the original was never released outside of Japan.



because for the most thats what people talk about on this thread, whats the point of talking about a game that has not been released here, that 90 percent of the people on this thread cant play; and from what i hear the translations that do exist suck on the Fire emblem games - they are either incomplete, or really broken, youd think if the series was that great theyd have better translations 

i hope japanese game makers start following the trend of the anime industry, pretty any blu ray released in Japan only now have at least english subs , if that happened think of the possiblities


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I tend to dislike talking about games I'll never be able to play. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2011)

I agree. What's the point if we can't get it here?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 2, 2011)

But...but....you can dream


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> because for the most thats what people talk about on this thread, whats the point of talking about a game that has not been released here, that 90 percent of the people on this thread cant play;



We weren't talking _about_ them, though. We were counting how many were released for each console. As I said, you can't just say a game doesn't exist just 'cause it was never localised.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2011)

Dunno, learning Japanese has sure been fun lol. You may not be into it now but you may one day get the chance to play those games. I didn't think I'd be able to do that 6 years ago but now here I am, importing stuff left and right...so yeah, don't limit your options.




On a side-note, LoD is awesome...I'd so love for a prequel with Rose, entailing the dragon wars and those 10000 years she spent killing the moon child...but alas that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> We weren't talking _about_ them, though. We were counting how many were released for each console. As I said, you can't just say a game doesn't exist just 'cause it was never localised.


 Games that weren't released here don't exist.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2011)

Glorious English speaking race.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

The best language there ever was.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The best language there ever was.



Says the American.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 2, 2011)

Okay still playing Star Ocean (really enjoying it). Is there any point in levelling up both beat S and beat B with every character or should I just do one beat for each. Lymle is awesome that is all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> Says the American.


 Home of the greatest variant of the English Language.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Home of the greatest variant of the English Language.



You wish.


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2011)

We killed Osama, your argument is irrelevant.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We killed Osama, your argument is irrelevant.



People are expected to empty their bins and take out the trash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

America basically invented English. 



Just like the Internet.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We killed Osama, your argument is irrelevant.



Osama only targeted the US so far though, it's not like he was Sephiroth and the whole world was his enemy. He was given power by the US too, it's like basically BP bragging about cleaning the gulf...you freaking broked it in the first place!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

Im actually not even American, European, and from a non English speaking European country. I do have learning Japanese on the docket, although thats more to understand all the glorious untranslated hentai then the games . 

I have like 6 copies of Legend of Dragoon, your praise makes me tempted to play it this summer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

6 copies?  Why?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2011)

Backups? But then you'd only need like 3...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

well 4 of the 6 copies cost me about 2 bucks a piece, i walked into the store and was oh loD, eh 2 bucks, might as well buy another copy

i also 6 FF7, and 5 knights of the old republic 2 sith lords, i believe those are the games that i have the most copies


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well 4 of the 6 copies cost me about 2 bucks a piece, i walked into the store and was oh loD, eh 2 bucks, might as well buy another copy
> 
> i also* 6 FF7*, and *5 knights of the old republic 2 sith lords*, i believe those are the games that i have the most copies



 The fuck is this shit? Why you got multiple copies of these games?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

because im gar like that 

btw catherine is now a must buy, badass collector's edition coming out

id probably say the most expensive game that i have multiple times is pokemon box, but i have several 70+ dollar games several times over


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2011)

Is cathrine suppose to have a good story? Just wondering. Gonna stick to renting it, on the fence.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> because im gar like that
> 
> btw catherine is now a must buy, *badass collector's edition coming out*
> 
> id probably say the most expensive game that i have multiple times is pokemon box, but i have several 70+ dollar games several times over



Say what? Srsly?

I might hop on that, and I normally don't buy Collector's Edition of games. Fingers crossed for some h stuff of Catherine in the Collector's Edition.


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Is cathrine suppose to have a good story? Just wondering. Gonna stick to renting it, on the fence.



I believe that's suppose to be the main appeal about it (outside the ecchi shit), gameplay looks to be taking a backseat.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2011)

The Catherine collector's edition comes with an empty pizza box, a pair of underwear (male underwear, not panties, you perv!) a t-shirt and a dakimakura case...yep...it surpasses Agarest XD.


On the Europe thing, I'm from such a country myself, even though currently living in the US.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2011)

yea heres the link , plus if you preorder you get an ost and artbook


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's some cray shit right there. Though I'd rather have a Vincent pillowcase...(I'm a girl )


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2011)

I want the Kathy one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well 4 of the 6 copies cost me about 2 bucks a piece, i walked into the store and was oh loD, eh 2 bucks, might as well buy another copy
> 
> i also 6 FF7, and 5 knights of the old republic 2 sith lords, i believe those are the games that i have the most copies


 

Give me a copy of LoD so I can play it. 


Dreikoo said:


> The Catherine collector's edition comes with an empty pizza box, a pair of underwear (male underwear, not panties, you perv!) a t-shirt and a dakimakura case...yep...it surpasses Agarest XD.
> 
> 
> On the Europe thing, I'm from such a country myself, even though currently living in the US.


 At first I thought you were making up stupid shit trying to be funny.


Then I clicked on that link.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

I might have to import that rather fetching pizza box.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Fill it with some delicious pizza and cum all over it.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

I'm buying it day one.

Do they sell this on Gamestop too? I don't mind pre-ordering from Amazon but...eh.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fill it with some delicious pizza and cum all over it.



The pizza thing is actually something from the game...though I'm not spoilerfying it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Reminds me of that movie_ Mystic Pizz_a. Despite never seeing it.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Eh, I'll just pre order the regular edition from Gamestop since that comes with the art book and soundtrack too. I can live without the rest.

I hate preordering on Amazon...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

BUT THE PIZZA BOX! 

You should also get Ys Seven.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> BUT THE PIZZA BOX!
> 
> You should also get Ys Seven.



BUT ITS ONLY ON AMAZON! 

I had Ys Seven, I sold it so I can get MvC3. I may end up rebuying it again eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Ys Seven is a really fun game. Also, what's wrong with ordering off Amazon?

You might have to wait an extra day for shipping?


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ys Seven is a really fun game. Also, what's wrong with ordering off Amazon?
> 
> You might have to wait an extra day for shipping?



But I can just go behind my house and go to Gamestop. 

Its not even a block away from me, my apartment building is RIGHT BEHIND Gamestop, a Chinese food store, a grocery store, a RadioShack, a Petsmart, a comic book store, Payless, a liquor store, and a bunch of other random stores (including the store I work at). It literally only takes me like two minutes to get to Gamestop...walking.

Thats why I like preordering from Gamestop and not Amazon, I can just get my game right then and there, but I do love Amazon over Gamestop overall because of their low prices on games Gamestop seems to never have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

But Gamestop frequently delays their releases. I think you might be better off going with Amazon.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should also get Ys Seven.



If Ys Seven is awesome, give reasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

It's Ys. 



Awesome music? Check
Awesome action/rpg battle system? Check
Awesome combo system? Check
Awesome difficulty levels? Check


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's Ys.



That isn't exactly going to win me over when the only Ys game I've played is Tactics and that was so hilariously crap that I _literally_ haven't touched it since playing it that one time _years ago_.



> Awesome music? Check
> Awesome action/rpg battle system? Check
> Awesome combo system? Check
> Awesome difficulty levels? Check



Hmm... I'll give it a go. It's free, anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

You should play some of the regular Ys games. They're all pretty good. Especially Mask of the Sun and Ys Seven. Ark of Napishtim is pretty fun, too.

The older NES and SNES games are pretty good as well, though the series has been refined since those days.


----------



## MrCinos (May 3, 2011)




----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Gamestop frequently delays their releases. I think you might be better off going with Amazon.



We don't delay our releases. If its delayed its because the game itself gets delayed. and amazon and other sites give you the game early at times if im not mistaken


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> But I can just go behind my house and go to Gamestop.
> 
> Its not even a block away from me, my apartment building is RIGHT BEHIND Gamestop, a Chinese food store, a grocery store, a RadioShack, a Petsmart, a comic book store, Payless, a liquor store, and a bunch of other random stores (including the store I work at). It literally only takes me like two minutes to get to Gamestop...walking.
> 
> Thats why I like preordering from Gamestop and not Amazon, I can just get my game right then and there, but I do love Amazon over Gamestop overall because of their low prices on games Gamestop seems to never have.



your a lucky son of a bitch you get all of that right behind you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> We don't delay our releases. If its delayed its because the game itself gets delayed. and *amazon and other sites give you the game early at times* if im not mistaken


 That's good, right?

Gamestop.  I don't like it. It's all right for cheap used games, sometimes, but even then most of the stuff you can get cheaper online.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> your a lucky son of a bitch you get all of that right behind you?



Yep, I live next door to a mini mall, plaza thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

I live by a dance studio, a petsmart, a shitty italian food place, and a pep boys.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's good, right?
> 
> Gamestop.  I don't like it. It's all right for cheap used games, sometimes, but even then most of the stuff you can get cheaper online.



I see where everyone gets upset about it, I just honestly don't mind. I actually hate online ordering, I never really trust it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

I trust Amazon. I don't really trust anything else except Newegg. Those are the only two places.

Everything else, as far as I'm concerned, is a giant credit card fraud scam.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I live by a dance studio, a petsmart, a shitty italian food place, and a *pep boys*.



 I live by a shitty chinese reasturant/bar combination, a small strip mall, starbucks, and another shitty chinese/bar combo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

One of these days you mods are gonna get free cake. pek


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

That's so _sweet_ of you! pek


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

I want cheesecake!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

That's a blatant abuse of power.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

There's no proof at all that I'm doing anything of the sort.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I see where everyone gets upset about it, I just honestly don't mind. I actually hate online ordering, I never really trust it.



Well, I trust ordering online on Amazon and Ebay. Problem with ordering online for me is waiting for it to get here. I tend to use expedited shipping alot...which actually negates the deal I would of gotten over Gamestop. I'd essentially be paying the same price on Amazon that I would of payed to Gamestop. People on Ebay for some reason ships a lot faster. I find those two sites reliable for having games that Gamestop don't have...like PS2 Atlus games or something.

Its why I tend to go to Gamestop a lot for general gaming though. Its right behind me, and if there is a game I want to play like right now, I just walk there.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2011)

I have a gamestop manager as a classmate in my Japanese class so whenever I want a game she gets it for me with her discount...and last week I helped her with her entire workbook (as in, I did it all myself ) so I get a sudden urge at getting a few games...I wonder why.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2011)

I literally buy more than  half of my media online nowadays.  Never had a single problem.

Also buying the fuck out of Amazon preorder because of GODDAMN PIZZA BOX AND BOXERS.  It's nice to have a special edition that's not completely fucking stupid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2011)

90 percent of the time gamestop is crap, the employee are all jackasses, the majority of which couldnt tell you an rpg from a sports game, i expect you to have some rudimentary knowledge working in a store. They always try to scam you, telling you such and such release is limited and if you dont preorder or buy it right away you wont get it. Case in point i had one manager tell me i need to buy reach legendary edition for 150 its the last one. A month later he has 6 or so copies for 60 bucks each. The only reason to buy at gamestop is a. they occasionally do have some games priced lower than even ebay, but those are few and far between, or they are always out of stock and b. if you want to play a game right away, usually the difference in prices of most games between online and off is so razor thin you might as well buy it directly. 

Regarding amazon and ebay, you have to release majority of the time you buy from third parties, and most third party sellers are usually cool. Plus they refund you anyway if there is a problem. 

And yes Ys ark of the Naphistism kicked ass, im waiting for adol to finally step up his game and began the harem plan quest, God knows he has enough women swooning for him.

@dr. lol, the boxer are indeed awesome, although i think they might be too small for me , but i wasnt planning to wear them anyway; although i admit i did buy and extra agarest pillow case to use.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2011)

I'm totally wearing the boxers--possibly the shirt, since it's ambiguous enough not to make me look like a tool.  I dunno about the pillow case--I'm sure in a few months I can sell it for a decent price, so I'll hold onto it.

Also, though I wan't too impressed with the game, I am pretty impressed with the special edition of Bioshock 2--which I grabbed for 30 bucks, new, at Gamestop today.  I'm loving this 180 gram LP idea they have going here--now if only the original Bioshock vinyl single wasn't stupid amounts of money.

Gamestop is good to pick clean for resell games, but they're not that stupid about market pricing.  Most SMT games never dip below 30, and none of the Fatal Frame games have ever gone below 30, either.  They know how to price, for better or worse.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

My local Gamestop is pretty cool. They know alot about fighting games too oddly. They don't like it when I take back a used game alot  though but thats about it. They said I could get booted or red flagged from the store or something so I was like...ok...and ordered from Amazon for a month. Then they'll be like, "Oh where have you been Spike!?"

I heard Gamestop still has the art books and soundtrack for preordering but not the Collector's Edition, so I just preordered from them. I better get my fucking art book and soundtrack or I'm going to raise hell marys up in that bitch. I'm nervous because the dude didn't actually MENTION the artbooks or soundtrack when I preordered.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2011)

You get it from ordering from Atlus.

Not sure about from where else.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 90 percent of the time gamestop is crap, the employee are all jackasses, the majority of which couldnt tell you an rpg from a sports game, i expect you to have some rudimentary knowledge working in a store. They always try to scam you, telling you such and such release is limited and if you dont preorder or buy it right away you wont get it. Case in point i had one manager tell me i need to buy reach legendary edition for 150 its the last one. A month later he has 6 or so copies for 60 bucks each. The only reason to buy at gamestop is a. they occasionally do have some games priced lower than even ebay, but those are few and far between, or they are always out of stock and b. if you want to play a game right away, usually the difference in prices of most games between online and off is so razor thin you might as well buy it directly.
> 
> Regarding amazon and ebay, you have to release majority of the time you buy from third parties, and most third party sellers are usually cool. Plus they refund you anyway if there is a problem.
> 
> ...


Huh? Amazon is all brand new, if you buy it from them. If you buy it from third party they tell you. 

I haven't been in a RPG mood as of late  Nothing really worth playing lately.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You get it from ordering from Atlus.
> 
> Not sure about from where else.



You can get it from Amazon too.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's where I'm getting the Special Edition.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

I wish Gamestop had em....

Hey Teen Ryu, did you hear anything about Gamestop carrying Catherine Deluxe?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 90 percent of the time gamestop is crap, the employee are all jackasses, the majority of which couldnt tell you an rpg from a sports game, i expect you to have some rudimentary knowledge working in a store. They always try to scam you, telling you such and such release is limited and if you dont preorder or buy it right away you wont get it. Case in point i had one manager tell me i need to buy reach legendary edition for 150 its the last one. A month later he has 6 or so copies for 60 bucks each. The only reason to buy at gamestop is a. they occasionally do have some games priced lower than even ebay, but those are few and far between, or they are always out of stock and b. if you want to play a game right away, usually the difference in prices of most games between online and off is so razor thin you might as well buy it directly.



As one of the _good_ gamestop employees, I apologize. depending where you live may be why. at my gamestop we tend to know a little of everything. Like Im the guy for Pokemon, JRPG's, etc etc while one manager is a jack of all trades, another is a jack of all trades, etc etc.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wish Gamestop had em....
> 
> Hey Teen Ryu, did you hear anything about Gamestop carrying Catherine Deluxe?



Uhm..I didn't check but I can tomorrow. I know one of my bosses pre-ordered Cathrine so I'll see when I go in tomorrow. 

Also, when it comes to reserves, depending on the game and version depends on what we will have left over. For Reach, I'll be honest: We had a few left over, like 2 (and thats because it was both canceled or never picked up) so yeah. pick and choose wisely, and hope your GS is real with you. Its the gamestops that level with you and be real about it are the ones that sell more shit.  

*NOTE: I just asked my boss who pre-ordered his copy and he told me we should, since it was announced. so Check your gamestop tomorrow and we may possibly be able to put reserves for it. *


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2011)

@teenryu, yeah i know it not all of them, theres one gamestop on the outskirts that has a  bunch of cool employees they had like 5 copies of devil summoner 2 limited edition for 15 used price, since the game was so old, so i made the girl go in the back and then climb the ladder to the celling shelves because i was like i want the lowest number, she was cool about, i think ended up buying 2 or 3 of them, i might go back and pick up another, its a good deal
- i also got from that same store gran turimso 5 limited edition, two worlds royal editions, AVP hunter edition, and like 3 or so other collectors sets

from what i know both gamestop and amazon should both have the deluxe set for catherine, i mean it was just announced yesterday so maybe thats why it wasnt at your gamestop

although personally im still more looking forward to the disgaea 4 special edition


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

What system is Disgaea gonna be on? ps3 only right?


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> What system is Disgaea gonna be on? ps3 only right?



Yep, NIS don't like 360 for some reason.

I remember NISA in an interview stating they are only localizing games for PS3, Wii, and handhelds.

EDIT: This is one of them 

I know there was another interview too.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

not surprised. Though I'll be getting a psp soon, a ps3 won't be out of the question when Graces F gets a release date


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

PSP is awesome, bro.  It's everything you wanted the DS to be without the shitty size and the shitty touchscreen--but only if you hack it. I really don't like UMDs. 

Ys Seven just keeps getting better and better. I figured I would stop learning combos at one point but I keep getting them. The only problem with that is I have no idea which ones to use.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

^like in tales?


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2011)

The fights in YS 7 are real time. You see enemy when you leave city, you attack em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^like in tales?


 Yeah, kinda like that. But the way you learn them is different, it's more like FFIX. You have to equip a weapon and learn the skill from it.


Esura said:


> The fights in YS 7 are real time. You see enemy when you leave city, you attack em.


 Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

​


CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, kinda like that. But the way you learn them is different, it's more like FFIX. You have to equip a weapon and learn the skill from it



That's how it is in tales games since abyss. Especially in vesperia  
You equip weapons and learn skills, then equip skills for massive customization


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't it wonderful?



Eh, its ok. I found the animations in fights to be a bit bad though. 

Love the boss theme though. Makes me hyped. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yICmlXlqKLM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> That's how it is in tales games since abyss. Especially in vesperia
> You equip weapons and learn skills, then equip skills for massive customization


 From what I remember you learn more skills by increasing the skill level of current skills, not by equipping weapons. 


Esura said:


> Eh, its ok. I found the animations in fights to be a bit bad though.
> 
> Love the boss theme though. Makes me hyped.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 4, 2011)

I haven't tried YS7 myself, but I might give it a try once I get bored of Dissidia 012, which would probably happen in a few weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

The one thing about Ys Seven is that when you start you don't know what the hell you're doing. I quit after 5 minutes because I didn't know what to do. And I had no direction. At all.

But if you walk around the town enough times you get this cutscene in the town square the progresses the story. From there it's all pretty straight-forward.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2011)

honestly i dont see why anyone has a problem with umds, its a tiny disc, yet someone had the brain to put it in protective case because 95% percent of people who play games do not have the mental capacity to keep discs in good conditions

i want to try ys 1 and 2 first


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *honestly i dont see why anyone has a problem with umds, its a tiny disc, yet someone had the brain to put it in protective case because 95% percent of people who play games do not have the mental capacity to keep discs in good conditions*
> 
> i want to try ys 1 and 2 first



Praise jebus, I've been waiting for someone to say this. And I completely agree. I personally have no problems with UMD overall, although I wouldn't mind NGP using 3DS-like cards either.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2011)

i always tended to favor discs, i hate the carts of snes and nes, they break down fairly easily, discs are easier to store, and take a look at the ps3 discs you can take a buzz saw to them and not make a scratch, but i agree i dont mind the ds carts


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2011)

I've never had any game break...ever. I still have my original sonic 1 cartridge purchased back in 1992, it still works and everything.


How would you even damage the UMDs, there's only a slight opening where the disk is not protected by it's plastic covering...unless you forget them outside into the elements or drop them in the toilet or something they should endure better than most other discs.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuck where have I been, totally missed this thread.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuuuuuuuck where have I been, totally missed this thread.





How? Its always on the first page.


----------



## Krory (May 5, 2011)

Since the ME3 thread turned into general RPG nonsense, guess I'll post about it here.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

Hey, Krory.  Krory.  Hey.

Krory, hey. Guess what?  Krory.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mass Effect isn't an RPG anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2011)

Mass Effect is just as much a RPG as Demon's Soul's or Final Fantasy


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

I know; I'm being a dick.  

You know what I'm really excited for in ME3?  Melee.  

In the first games, each hit shook the screen, noises were made and it looked like a lot of force went behind, but for all it did I might as well have been slowly running my hands down the small of their back and breathing on the nape of their neck.  I'm hoping it's fucking useful in this game.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *Mass Effect* is just as much a *RPG* as Demon's Soul's or Final Fantasy



Lets not start this please. I'm tired of this debate since no one likes reading logic when it comes to Mass Effect 2 not being a RPG.

-----

Anyone getting Disgaea 4? I might despite not caring for the grind just to support the RPGs.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2011)

I can't even play Disagea 3  I tried other day but the patch is HUGE and my internet is meh in my room


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> honestly i dont see why anyone has a problem with umds, its a tiny disc, yet someone had the brain to put it in protective case because 95% percent of people who play games do not have the mental capacity to keep discs in good conditions
> 
> i want to try ys 1 and 2 first


 The reason I dislike UMDs is because they're so damn loud when it is loading. And I feel it slows the PSP down, too. The latter part is probably not true, more of a mental thing, but you can't deny how loud those things are. 


Esura said:


> Lets not start this please. I'm tired of this debate since no one likes reading logic when it comes to Mass Effect 2 not being a RPG.
> 
> -----
> 
> Anyone getting Disgaea 4? I might despite not caring for the grind just to support the RPGs.


 I haven't missed a Disgaea game yet. Why start now? 


That said, I'll wait for price drop.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Didn't they delay ME3 yesterday? Oh well, I can wait for perfection. Playing Persona series starting from the first Shin Megami Tensei. Time to let the good times roll.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

You playin' the SNES games?


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Playing most of the remakes on the PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

SNES is better.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

How so??? They did some refinements to the battle system in the psp version. What differences does the SNES version to the PSP version have?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

You can fast-forward in the emulator.  

Other than that, I don't know. I never played either.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Lol, pro response.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I actually did try one of them. I didn't like it.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

What are some of the games that you ACTUALLY like?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

That's kind of a big question.

The reason I didn't like it was because it used that faux3D dungeon-crawling stuff which I loathe. I never could get into that. It was confusing.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2011)

I've been playing a lot of Persona 3 PSP. I've gotten so engrossed in it, I put aside another good one (Jeanne D'arc) for it. 

But right now I finally beat a boss that kicked my ass several times and forgot to save and died to a random bitch 

Now I don't want to play it for a while.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I've been playing a lot of Persona 3 PSP. I've gotten so engrossed in it, I put aside another good one (Jeanne D'arc) for it.
> 
> But right now I finally beat a boss that kicked my ass several times and forgot to save and died to a random bitch
> 
> Now I don't want to play it for a while.



Damn Jeanne D'arc, was an amazing game. Haven't played that in like a year. But i loved the battle system, and the story isn't that bad either.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

Stop announcing more Persona shit, Atlus.

Make a console SMT game, if would be so kind.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Start announcing more Persona shit, Atlus, for the consoles.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

They already did, you goof.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Start announcing *more* Persona shit, Atlus, for the consoles.



Be like SE, and work on like 3 FF at one time.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

Because Squeenix is the bastion of quality, right?

I'd rather have more actual SMT games than more Persona stuff.  I'd like a new world, new story and so forth, instead of a group of kids saving the world: the anime: the game.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> instead of a group of kids saving the world: the anime: the game.



But....but I like teenagers saving tHE WORLD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I've been playing a lot of Persona 3 PSP. I've gotten so engrossed in it, I put aside another good one (Jeanne D'arc) for it.
> 
> But right now I finally beat a boss that kicked my ass several times and forgot to save and died to a random bitch
> 
> Now I don't want to play it for a while.




Jeanne D'arc is a really good game. There's no excuse to stop playing it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Stop announcing more Persona shit, Atlus.
> 
> Make a console SMT game, if would be so kind.



id rather have atlus i dont know come up with something new, im tired of seeing them release persona or SMT; and no a block climbing game like catherine is not good enough, although i will buy it

yea i already said ill be getting disgaea 4 and paying about 120 for it to boot; gotta have my limited edition figurines 

whether mass effect is an rpg or not, its a meh game at best, a bleh game at worst

although i a little of topic, has anyone hear if amensia is going to get a console port


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

I doubt Amnesia, Penumbra or any of the studio's work will get a console port.

Atlus releases plenty of games, from a variety of genres; I just don't want anymore Persona shit for awhile if I can get SMT games from it.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Am I the only one here who really don't give a two cent piece about Jeanne D'Arc? I had the game when I first got my PSP, found it meh. Sold it for Crisis Core. Will not buy it again.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I coulda sworn Atlus did the Trauma Center series.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I coulda sworn Atlus did the Trauma Center series.



They do. Any game on DS or Wii with "Trama" at the beginning of its name is made or published by Atlus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only one here who really don't give a two cent piece about Jeanne D'Arc? I had the game when I first got my PSP, found it meh. Sold it for Crisis Core. Will not buy it again.



You never cease to amaze me. 

Crisis Core is a bad game.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You never cease to amaze me.
> 
> Crisis Core is a bad game.



Crisis Core is awesome, get out of here with that mayn.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Crisis Core is awesome, get out of here with that mayn.



No no, it is MANG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Crisis Core is awesome, get out of here with that mayn.



It's like Dynasty Warriors for FFVII. I didn't like it. It was too... dumbly easy.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No no, it is MANG.


I say mayn, cause thats how I say it irl when I'm too lazy to speak properly.


CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like Dynasty Warriors for FFVII. I didn't like it. It was too... dumbly easy.


Final Genesis was hard dude.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

At least it wasn't Dirge of Cerberus, CMX.

It was honestly unplayable; between the general feeling of boredom having watched all the hootenanny of the cutscenes only to have to trod along slowly with a terrible gameplay mechanic to 70% of the screen being filled with beautiful, flowing metrosexual hair I have played fewer games more hilariously bad.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> At least it wasn't Dirge of Cerberus, CMX.
> 
> It was honestly unplayable; between the general feeling of boredom having watched all the hootenanny of the cutscenes only to have to trod along slowly with a terrible gameplay mechanic to 70% of the screen being filled with beautiful, flowing metrosexual hair I have played fewer games more hilariously bad.



I never played all of it, but the parts I've played at Game Crazy when it first came out were fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I say mayn, cause thats how I say it irl when I'm too lazy to speak properly.
> 
> Final Genesis was hard dude.


I didn't get that far. I gave up after I beat the first couple stages. I still have it installed though, I might try it again if I run out of other games. 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> At least it wasn't Dirge of Cerberus, CMX.
> 
> It was honestly unplayable; between the general feeling of boredom having watched all the hootenanny of the cutscenes only to have to trod along slowly with a terrible gameplay mechanic to 70% of the screen being filled with beautiful, flowing metrosexual hair I have played fewer games more hilariously bad.


Dirge of Cerberus.  I feel dirty for having actually played that. I remember being almost excited for the game when it was being hyped up and then I ordered it on Gamefly...


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2011)

Squeenix are good marketers, that much is certain.

Just like a certain Peter Moleneaux.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Squeenix are good marketers, that much is certain.
> 
> Just like a certain Peter Moleneaux.



Peter huh? Empty promises?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

All of the games Square markets looks good. Then, when you play them, you're either wowed or pissed off as hell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 5, 2011)

Or amused at how terrible they are


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

I actually never played a Square-made that I didn't like other than Crystal Chronicles. As much grief I give FFXII and VIII, I don't dislike those games per se, just somewhat disappointed in them. I like most Square-made games....at least the ones I played. I never played FFXI or FFXIV...

Its why I hold Square and Suda 51's studio to high regards usually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Since I'm a fan of the Mana series, I've played more than a few games I didn't like from Square.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

I never played a Mana game whatsoever.

Most of my time with Square consist of FF games, PE games, and as of late, DQ games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Well most of the Mana games are pretty good. The PS2 one is supposed to be horrible, and one of the DS ones was pretty shoddy.

You should play them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2011)

Ive played many square games that I thought were meh from square enix, including a game that i think is one of the 3 worst games of all time in Unlimited Saga; i actually have a very low bar for square enix - pretty much the only company i expect something good from these days is Mystwalker thats why i look forward to last story; blue dragon i thought was actually a very good game, and LO i think is a master piece, so im expecting good things from LS.

Oh wait i forgot square enix actually made another game thats in my bottom 3, crystal chronicles, and then another game in my bottom 20 ff 13; they make quite a few duds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

They make a lot of games. A lot of good games. It's only natural they have a few duds here and there. 

Lately it just seems like they can't get anything right. Except NIER, that was awesome.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They make a lot of games. A lot of good games. It's only natural they have a few duds here and there.
> 
> Lately it just seems like they can't get anything right. Except NIER, that was awesome.



To be fair, they only made one console game this gen, everything else were for either handhelds or PC (FFXIV).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

As long as they have a great game every now and then I won't complain. I don't really any of their more experimental stuff unless it's an RPG and I know it's good.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Nier was only published by Squeenix, they didn't make it.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Thats why I like Square, they attempt to do different shit, old school fans be damned. As for FF series, the whole foundation of the series is built on doing different shit. If next FF games has me playing as a transvestite who has to save the country and Chocobos from Chocobo eating terrorists, with all sorts of crazy fantasy technology and chicks with dicks and big tits, I would not give and shit and would be hyped.

Now for other series on the other hand, like DMC, I expect that shit to be the same. Capcom pissing me off on changing shit that doesn't need it.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

I'm playing FF XII right now....


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats why I like Square, they attempt to do different shit, old school fans be damned. As for FF series, the whole foundation of the series is built on doing different shit. If next FF games has me playing as a transvestite who has to save the country and Chocobos from Chocobo eating terrorists, with all sorts of crazy fantasy technology and chicks with dicks and big tits, I would not give and shit and would be hyped.
> 
> Now for other series on the other hand, like DMC, I expect that shit to be the same. Capcom pissing me off on changing shit that doesn't need it.



That just sounds a lot like blind faith and fanboying. Could just be your over the top scenario though


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2011)

@esura, futa much , lol

lets see the last two games from squenix were ff13 and ff14; then with the delay of versus which i want to play, and their dicking around with ff7 they are majorly pissing me off, not to mention them buying a 3rd rate company like eidos, a company not known for rpgs; whats next, are they going to buy ea so they can branch out into sports games

oh and i forgot the only games they release these days are releases 

although i agree DMC should stay DMC, dante is a badass with style, now they change him into some emo brat, i believe there is a term for this "do not want"

and capcom is pissing me off with BOF, they have had other companies go up to them and say we will make the game, you dont have to do anything, you get money for free from royalties, and they are like no, wtf


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn Jeanne D'arc, was an amazing game. Haven't played that in like a year. But i loved the battle system, and the story isn't that bad either.



I got my face kicked in on a battle out of left-field in Jeanne D'arc, so that was my other reason for stopping.

It suddenly felt like every enemy was 10 levels above me. Even with my two gem users, and Jeanne on her second one, it meant nothing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nier was only published by Squeenix, they didn't make it.


I am aware of that.


Keollyn said:


> I got my face kicked in on a battle out of left-field in Jeanne D'arc, so that was my other reason for stopping.
> 
> It suddenly felt like every enemy was 10 levels above me. Even with my two gem users, and Jeanne on her second one, it meant nothing.



Well there is this optional place early in the game that you really can't beat until you're at least level 30 or so. Of course, if you do beat, you're overpowered for the rest of the game.

It's actually too easy overall, but I overlooked that because it was a fun game with a great story.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2011)

^honestly id rather a game be somewhat easy than ridiculously hard, i mean ninja gaiden is not that fun, when i get my ass kicked halfway into the first level; thats why i like rpgs that are well balanced with reasonable main quests and then hard side quests


----------



## ensoriki (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All of the games Square markets looks good. Then, when you play them, you're either wowed or pissed off as hell.


Sounds like Final Fantasy 12 to me.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Sounds like Final Fantasy 12 to me.



Meh. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^honestly id rather a game be somewhat easy than ridiculously hard, i mean ninja gaiden is not that fun, when i get my ass kicked halfway into the first level; thats why i like rpgs that are well balanced with reasonable main quests and then hard side quests



Ugh, NG or Bayonetta.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^honestly* id rather a game be somewhat easy than ridiculously hard*, i mean ninja gaiden is not that fun, when i get my ass kicked halfway into the first level; thats why i like rpgs that are well balanced with reasonable main quests and then hard side quests



I agree with this, despite being a hardcore DMC fan. It took me awhile years to get hardcore into DMC after the first one cause...that shit was hard. The reason why I kept playing it was because I liked Dante as a character, he was cool.

DMC and Bayonetta I give leeway to under special circumstances but fuck playing games like Ninja Gaiden and Super Meat Boy and Megaman Zero. Shit is hard for the sake of being hard and unlike DMC and Bayonetta, I have no motivation to finish them. Bayonetta throws ass and tits in your face every second and DMC has a badass protagonist who do badass shit and say badass shit.

So to make a long story short, other than DMC and Bayonetta (its a Shinji game) I prefer easier games everytime as well.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Shit, I am bout to go see if I can finally beat level 3 in bayonetta, lol.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 6, 2011)

I don't mind hard difficulty, but if it's the default, it makes the game almost unplayable. Like DMC3.

Difficulty settings are obviously for replayability, although I really don't see the sense in RPGs, unless there's something you can see in harder difficulty that you cannot see in normal.

That's the reason why I found the difficulty levels in Persona 3 and 4 unnecessary. Heck, I remember the first time I played P4, I played the damn thing on the hardest difficulty and halfway through the game, I restarted because it was really bad.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2011)

Dunno, I still like a game that treats me like it hates me.

Nocturne gives you so much fucking bullshit for no reason, and I love it more than any other JRPG I've ever played.  That's a masochistic game right there. Just like all other SMT games.

Still never got the Demon's Souls bit, though.  Game is pretty fucking easy most of the time, once you understand how everything works.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Never played P4 on hardest dif, hard as shit?


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2011)

I forget if it just makes enemies harder or makes your AI partners retarded as fuck.

I do remember it being hard,t hough.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

How long was your first run through P4?


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2011)

First?

Forever, since  I decided not to use a guide.  Didn't last long, but I tried.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2011)

thats one thing i never got, who the fucks puts difficulty level in rpgs? i had almost never seen this in any rpg, and then a few pop up and i was like wtf is this. the only kind of games where it makes sense to have multiple difficulty levels are fps and action adventure games that tend to be around 8 or so hours long, so you need extra difficulty to replay them. But im not going to play a 50 hour ff game on one setting and then play it again on another, game designer needs to manipulate difficulty through side quest, optional bosses, and the occasional difficult boss in the main story line.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 7, 2011)

^Tales of games say harder difficulties are fun.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats one thing i never got, who the fucks puts difficulty level in rpgs?



Um...Bioware...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2011)

i should rephrase that as in jrpg, wrpgs have had difficulty levels since the days of diablo 

man some on another site is selling a back haul of jap only games, the mouth was just watering, while the soul was dying - i swear to God, when it comes to anime or rpg style games there has to be something like a 10-30 to 1 difference between games that exist (ie in Japan) and games we get here in the US - i mean i think i have close to all the rpgs on the ps1 at around 100+ and all the ones on the ps2 at 150+ , but just from what ive seen there have to be something in the realm of 300+ ps1 games and even more on the ps2 

the mission this summer, buy great games and animation, get some autos at a couple of anime cons, become one with the Japanese language


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 7, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Never played P4 on hardest dif, hard as shit?


I wouldn't say hard as shit. It's more of generating a FFFFFUUUUU reaction.

It's when I encounter enemies which can deal critical damage, and in the hardest mode, they have high critical hit rate. And critical damage in Persona is no good - enough to wipe out my party, losing all of my time spent exploring/grinding.

The only consolation is that you control your party in P4. This is worse in P3 as your party members do the most retarded things.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2011)

I am about to hit up P4 after I finish FFXII. On a RPG streak right now. Can't stop.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats one thing i never got, who the fucks puts difficulty level in rpgs?



Golden Sun 2 had them in lieu of New Game+, either letting you keep your levels and equipment (Easy) or starting as normal while boosting the stats of all enemies by a quarter and their health by an additional half.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2011)

^yea and why would i want to do this, the point is there is no rpg no matter how much i like it that i will sit through twice within a year or two time period (ie if i played it , i would wait a few years before playing it again), and at that point i will pretty much have forgotten everything and not really be more inclined to play it at a harder level


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 8, 2011)

my most fav game play style is *.hack//G.U *
*.hack//G.U *, from character designs, plot, gameplay, to OST, i really love it!

C.C pwns!


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea and why would i want to do this, the point is there is no rpg no matter how much i like it that i will sit through twice within a year or two time period (ie if i played it , i would wait a few years before playing it again), and at that point i will pretty much have forgotten everything and not really be more inclined to play it at a harder level



Difficulty settings allow the developer to make the game more accessible to more people.
Lets look at Kingdom hearts and Tales of.
Beginner mode (KH)means that if you what like 7 years old or even if your an older person but not adept at video games, the game will be at a suitable difficulty for you, where you may still have trouble but it will not be so frustrating.
Proud mode is for those who are quick to learn, have beaten the game before or have played the series before, so the difficulty is at a level for them.

If anything difficulty settings in RPG means that the developers avoid making it "too easy" and instead make difficulties where they thought of people who were  good at games or are replaying.

Ever play KH on beginner? I haven't, don't need to. I play that thing on a difficulty level appropriate for the feel I want.

I wish  Twilight Princess had difficulty levels, because that game was retarded easy even when I used the gate glitch to keep my wooden sword throughout the entire game and had no shield. Everything still took like 5 hits to kill me with 3 hearts so whatever.

Then theres summon night DS, needed some difficulty levels that default was too easy to me, I want a story and a game in my rpg and I just got a story because the game had me sleeping.


My problem with difficulty levels is when developers decide "You can only play this level on a new game +" maybe I want it that hard from the start.


----------



## Keollyn (May 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, NG or Bayonetta.





Esura said:


> I agree with this, despite being a hardcore DMC fan. It took me awhile years to get hardcore into DMC after the first one cause...that shit was hard. The reason why I kept playing it was because I liked Dante as a character, he was cool.
> 
> DMC and Bayonetta I give leeway to under special circumstances but fuck playing games like Ninja Gaiden and Super Meat Boy and Megaman Zero. Shit is hard for the sake of being hard and unlike DMC and Bayonetta, I have no motivation to finish them. Bayonetta throws ass and tits in your face every second and DMC has a badass protagonist who do badass shit and say badass shit.
> 
> So to make a long story short, other than DMC and Bayonetta (its a Shinji game) I prefer easier games everytime as well.



I never found DMC3 or Bayonetta hard.

Now I agree with Ninja Gaiden. Played Sigma demo and couldn't even complete that. That's just ridiculous. Who'd be interested in a game with a preview like that?


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I never found DMC3 or Bayonetta hard.
> 
> Now I agree with Ninja Gaiden. Played Sigma demo and couldn't even complete that. That's just ridiculous. Who'd be interested in a game with a preview like that?



Ninja Gaiden isn't anywhere near as impossible to play as people seem to believe. The only difference is that you can't play offensively or defensively - you have to play opportunistically. Wait for openings or make them yourself, but never outright attack. Only ever counter attack. Blocking is pointless, so always dodge.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2011)

no i havent played KH on beginner, but rpgs are not like other games, they are more so about strategy and tactics rather than reflex and coordination; lets face it even on the hardest boss some crappy player can just go and look up a guide and can eventually beat them; not gonna happen on fps or action adventure if the only games the player plays are rpgs; i couldnt beat halo on legendary to save my life, well without my buddies as backup, im just not accustomed to that style of game, however i do like the story so i dont mind spending a few hours ripping through the game on easier setting because whats a day to beat a game; besides some snot nosed 7 year old brat has no business playing role playing games, go outside and jump rope or something 

and no ninja gaiden is hard as f*ck, switching my ass , the first boss of the game can break your guard, is faster than you, takes no damage, and is near undodgeable and mind you i was playing the "easier" setting; then there are these regular enemies who can shot unblockable projectiles and they can teleport, how the hell am i supposed to get close enough to attack these little bastard; look i think Ryo is the man of myth and legend, but give me a call when he is starring in Ninja Gaiden and Dead or Alive Beach Volleyball girls the RPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dunno, I still like a game that treats me like it hates me.
> 
> Nocturne gives you so much fucking bullshit for no reason, and I love it more than any other JRPG I've ever played.  That's a masochistic game right there. Just like all other SMT games.
> 
> Still never got the Demon's Souls bit, though.  Game is pretty fucking easy most of the time, once you understand how everything works.


Most of the monsters were easy enough, but there were some that were pretty stupid. I think my problem is that I get really impatient and just want to hack and slash until everything is dead, forgetting I have the ability to block.

What really frustrated the fuck out of me in that game is the death falls. Every fucking step you fall and die. It's ridiculous. That and the fire monster thing.  Took me a while to kill that asshole.  But I gave up right around the point where I had no other recourse but to go to that rat-infested death fall-laden pile of shit level where you fucking die every 2 fucking seconds because you just fall off the side. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats one thing i never got, who the fucks puts difficulty level in rpgs? i had almost never seen this in any rpg, and then a few pop up and i was like wtf is this. the only kind of games where it makes sense to have multiple difficulty levels are fps and action adventure games that tend to be around 8 or so hours long, so you need extra difficulty to replay them. But im not going to play a 50 hour ff game on one setting and then play it again on another, game designer needs to manipulate difficulty through side quest, optional bosses, and the occasional difficult boss in the main story line.


RPGs should be hard from the start. 

They also should have added difficulty in side quests and bosses, like you say, though I don't have any problem with difficulty levels as long as you have access to them from the get-go. I'm not willing to play the game again to unlock a difficulty. That's bullshit.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2011)

I love hard rpgs, it's why smt games are such a joy to me. They're usually hard on the outset like nocturne or they punch you in the balls late game like persona 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Right in the balls. 

I can't remember the hardest RPG I've played. Probably because there aren't that many hard ones.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 9, 2011)

Top of mind right now is P4's hardest difficulty when I played it for the very first time. Probably because it was my first Persona game at the time.

Although when I play it now, I don't find it hard anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Ys Oath in Fukcfala is kinda hard. I chose the hardest difficulty since I had an easier time with Ys Seven in normal and wanted a challenge. 

The only hard part in Ys though are the bosses. And they're easy after you level up a couple times and figure out their pattern. I'm just stuck on this lava pit guardian.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Yea.....tried Persona 4 hard....


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

In terms of hard RPGs, I hear Vagrant Story isn't particularly easy. I need to try it out one day, if only because it's part of the Ivalice Alliance and that's probably the best "collection" Square Enix has ever made (it's certainly more enjoyable than the FFVII Compilations and I don't see Fabula Nova Crystalis matching it, either).


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Most of the monsters were easy enough, but there were some that were pretty stupid. I think my problem is that I get really impatient and just want to hack and slash until everything is dead, forgetting I have the ability to block.
> 
> What really frustrated the fuck out of me in that game is the death falls. Every fucking step you fall and die. It's ridiculous. That and the fire monster thing.  Took me a while to kill that asshole.  But I gave up right around the point where I had no other recourse but to go to that rat-infested death fall-laden pile of shit level where you fucking die every 2 fucking seconds because you just fall off the side.



>Blocking

You should be dodging.

But yeah, I think most of it comes from people playing Zelda for so long, or Dynasty Warriors or any other game where you're some super powerful, indestructible god--in Demon's Souls you really feel like a small, weak thing in the beginning.  

The falls, though.  Fuck the many towers, stairs, ledges, cliffs and all the fucking times my character has derped to a far below oblivion.  I've died 9/10 from falling more than any other death, easily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >Blocking
> 
> You should be dodging.
> 
> ...


I tried to dodge and roll as much as I could, too, but I'm so accustomed to gearing up and padding my defense as much as possible that I couldn't roll for shit.


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, if you're gonna roll heavy, make sure to use good armor and an upgraded shield.

Either go all out or go home.  

As long as you're not playing PvP, you can roll a really well armored heavy hitter; I played thief at first, so I don't like lugging around heavy armor and being slow, but having a heavy shield and one handed large sword/large hammer is fucking awesome.  

Yurt's armor, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

That purple shield really was what got me to the point where I could defeat that flame thing. If it wasn't for that, I might have never beaten him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> In terms of hard RPGs, I hear Vagrant Story isn't particularly easy. I need to try it out one day, if only because it's part of the Ivalice Alliance and that's probably the best "collection" Square Enix has ever made (it's certainly more enjoyable than the FFVII Compilations and I don't see Fabula Nova Crystalis matching it, either).



Vagrant Story is difficult as fuck.



> Ys Oath in Fukcfala is kinda hard. I chose the hardest difficulty since I had an easier time with *Ys Seven in normal and wanted a challenge.*
> 
> The only hard part in Ys though are the bosses. And they're easy after you level up a couple times and figure out their pattern. I'm just stuck on this lava pit guardian.



That chick with the bow makes the game way too easy.


----------



## Buskuv (May 9, 2011)

Half of the bosses are flame things.  

The big spider, or the dude made of fire?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

If you want a difficult game, try Brandish for SNES. Nothing like a rogue style game to make you frustrated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Vagrant Story is difficult as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> That chick with the bow makes the game way too easy.


Everything made that game easy. But especially her. Once I figured out how good she was I almost killed myself when she left the party temporarily.

I am thinking about replaying it on Nightmare.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Half of the bosses are flame things.
> 
> The big spider, or the dude made of fire?


Actually both, but more specifically the giant fire monster in that lava pit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2011)

Vagrant Story, eh; I played it briefly when I first got it, weird game but cool. So what compilation is it part of Winny, i thought it was a standalone game.


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2011)

Muramasa on hardest difficulty is a challenge to an extent.


What is that game for the DS where you have the book of creation and are going to destroy the current world to make a new one... I liked that game, wasn't hard mind you.
I can't recall what it was called for the life of me though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

Anyone here played Radiant Historia? I've read good things about it and might pick it up


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Anyone here played Radiant Historia? I've read good things about it and might pick it up



Radiant Historia is possibly one of the best fucking RPGs on the DS. Hell, I'd go so far as to say it's one of the best RPGs ever made. The combat system is refreshing and different, the cast is numerous and diverse, the story itself is cleverly written (it's a time-travelling story that lets you alter events and stuff, but doesn't get oversaturated with nonsense) and there's an awful lot for a completionist to do - or for a curious person, if they just want to poke around.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2011)

hmmm apparently tactics, vagrant story, and ff12 are loosely connected; reading some about the plot I am shocked nobody wants a sequel to this game (vagrant story), the ending sounds very open, and the main character is shrouded in mystery


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 9, 2011)

A Vagrant Story sequel in the current console generation should be done. Could have happened in the PS2 generation, but it's never too late.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> A Vagrant Story sequel in the current console generation should be done. Could have happened in the PS2 generation, but it's never too late.



Except Japan doesn't want older lead characters. What do you think happened to FFXII?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2011)

huh last time i checked ff13 had older characters, as does  7, 6, 5, 4; not to mention the upcoming deus ex has a character who looks to be at least 30 plus; lost odyssey had immortal characters; honestly with the exception of blue dragon i cant think of any with really young characters and ashely from vagrant story cant be older than his twenties


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia had some youngings in it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> huh last time i checked ff13 had older characters, as does  7, 6, 5, 4; not to mention the upcoming deus ex has a character who looks to be at least 30 plus; lost odyssey had immortal characters; honestly with the exception of blue dragon i cant think of any with really young characters and ashely from vagrant story cant be older than his twenties



4,5,7, and 13 had older leads.

Besides, older leads are a rarity since most RPG protags are usually in their teens.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2011)

> Except Japan doesn't want older lead characters. What do you think happened to FFXII?



Sure they do, they just have to be really pretty


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Tales of Vesperia had some youngings in it.



Everyone knows the coolest was Raven though.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Everyone knows the coolest was Raven though.



Ya, he was pretty much the comic relief in the game. I remember that one line with Raven, if you had Rita and someone else at the end of the battle. Something with love and sexuality. Lol. Good times.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2011)

who in 6 was under 20, maybe celes and gau, the rest were all at least 20 and some where over 30 easy

wait a minute the you cant use the blonde guy in the cover in the 360 version? only the ps3, the guy is the cover and honestly i thought he was the main male protagonist, cause i thought yuri was a chick ; but yea there are a lot of younger characters in vesperia ; but over all id disagree with the teens assessment, id say most characters are in there 20s 

and that still doesnt explain why we couldnt have vagrant story 2, when like i said the main character in the series is not old


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> who in 6 was under 20, maybe celes and gau, the rest were all at least 20 and some where over 30 easy



Terra was 18...maybe less.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

You talkin' about old people in RPGs or something? NIER's protag was, like, 50 in the US version. Of course he was a transexual 14 year old in Japan, but still.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

The characters may technically be in their 20's, but Japan loves making them look like they're 13.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Japan is nothing but pedophiles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2011)

no offense but most people who play games are in their teens to twenties; i like cid and all but if he was the protgonist of 7 and not cloud i probably wouldnt play the game; and obviously im not interested in seeing a female character older than 30 unless her name starts with aya and ends with brea 

yea i meant terra not celes, celes is the blond chick, she is probably around locke's age

its the same in the movies, and its not just Japan, people dont want to be reminded of their mortality


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

When it's video games, it's pretty much only Japan that uses teens for their main characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no offense but most people who play games are in their teens to twenties; i like cid and all but if he was the protgonist of 7 and not cloud i probably wouldnt play the game; and obviously im not interested in seeing a female character older than 30 unless her name starts with aya and ends with brea
> 
> yea i meant terra not celes, celes is the blond chick, she is probably around locke's age
> 
> its the same in the movies, and its not just Japan, people dont want to be reminded of their mortality


What kind of poor, miserable people think this way?

Even when I was a kid/teen I didn't care about it. If Stragos or Cyan were the main characters of FFVI I still would've loved the fuck out of it. The only area I might want to see someone younger is the female roles. Younger women are more attractive than older ones, generally speaking. 

And today I still don't care, even though you think about such things more as you age. The main character in NIER, as I mentioned, is old as fuck. Never really gave a shit.


I think it has more to do with relating to the character. Obviously the older I get the more I will think old characters being badass is wonderful. When I was a kid I thought kids being badass was wonderful. But I thought the old ones were cool, too.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of poor, miserable people think this way?



Japanese, they don't age well.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

Just make them interesting age is irrelevant.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no offense but most people who play games are in their teens to twenties; i like cid and all but if he was the protgonist of 7 and not cloud i probably wouldnt play the game; and obviously im not interested in seeing a female character older than 30 unless her name starts with aya and ends with brea
> 
> yea i meant terra not celes, celes is the blond chick, she is probably around locke's age
> 
> its the same in the movies, and its not just Japan, people dont want to be reminded of their mortality



If Cid was the main, I would love FFVII all over again.

Sephy: "You are but a pupp-"

Cid: "Shut the fuck up you sorry excuse of the male gender!" *stabs him with his spear*

"And here's a present!" *chucks a stick of dynamite*


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

Cid was one of the best things out of ff7 besides the turks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

This should be made.


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> In terms of hard RPGs, I hear Vagrant Story isn't particularly easy. I need to try it out one day, if only because it's part of the Ivalice Alliance and that's probably the best "collection" Square Enix has ever made (it's certainly more enjoyable than the FFVII Compilations and I don't see Fabula Nova Crystalis matching it, either).



This. This. This!

Vagrant Story is very unforgiving. I was making my way through the game, thinking I was upgrading and customizing at a steady pace, when I ran into a dragon. THAT ATE MY ASS!

I mean, took a bite out of my ass and spit it out for me to see. 

Other than VS, I think Star Ocean games on higher difficulty tend to be difficult for the sake of being WTF!eries. 

Except SO3. Side Kick. No more needs to be said


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Albel in SO3 was so fucking overpowered.

I think Ys is one of the hardest series if you max the difficulty.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

I really should try the star ocean series or at least the new phantasy stars, I never played one after 3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Play them all on Genesis emulator like me.


Old-school.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

pretty sure the new ones aren't on genesis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

That's why they suck.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Play them all on Genesis emulator like me.
> 
> 
> Old-school.



Genesis and Game Gear. Same with Shining Force.



> I really should try the star ocean series or at least the new phantasy stars, I never played one after 3.



The portable series are pretty meh compared to the originals.


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Albel in SO3 was so fucking overpowered.
> 
> I think Ys is one of the hardest series if you max the difficulty.



Side Kick. Nuff said!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

I'll Side Kick your ass. 

Remember Star Ocean 2? That was the shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll Side Kick your ass.
> 
> Remember Star Ocean 2? That was the shit.



Mirror Slice!


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2011)

Other than the VA, the PSP port was a dream come true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Mirror Slice!


Hell yeah! 


Keollyn said:


> Other than the VA, the PSP port was a dream come true.



What was different in that version? Maybe I should get it.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

oh  so I'm cool with just the original 3 phantasy Stars?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

My personal favorite move was dimension door. I loved raping enemys with my aura.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What was different in that version? Maybe I should get it.



The port is super easy now thanks to the fact that characters can do 3 hit combos instead of 1. Plus enemies have been nerfed and also a smaller battle field. 



zenieth said:


> oh  so I'm cool with just the original 3 phantasy Stars?



Phantasy Star 1-4 for Genesis and Phantasy Star Adventure and Gaiden for Game Gear. Believe me, they have better characters and story. Cutscenes look similar to manga panels in color.


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What was different in that version? Maybe I should get it.



It wasn't much of a difference that got me. Just the fact that my favorite SO was portable.

And as basch said, 3 hits instead of one for CQC characters was awesome.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

screw fortune tarots this shit is more masochistic than the ultimate weapons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> The port is super easy now thanks to the fact that characters can do 3 hit combos instead of 1. Plus enemies have been nerfed and also a smaller battle field.
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasy Star 1-4 for Genesis and Phantasy Star Adventure and Gaiden for Game Gear. Believe me, they have better characters and story. Cutscenes look similar to manga panels in color.





Keollyn said:


> It wasn't much of a difference that got me. Just the fact that my favorite SO was portable.
> 
> And as basch said, 3 hits instead of one for CQC characters was awesome.


Oh, it's easier eh? Well the original one wasn't that hard aside from that final dungeon. 

Doesn't really sound too different, but I could go for a replay anyhow.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> When it's video games, it's pretty much only Japan that uses teens for their main characters.



last time i checked chris redfield is an RE character, ie capcom, ie Japan, same thing with big boss, thats konami my friend, if anything that shows us that all non Japanese characters are always brooding looking dark haired dark eyed males, which is ironic because that is what you would expect from the Japanese, who on the flip tend to have lighter hair and lighter eye characters - which would be more indicative of Caucasians (ie Europe and the majority of the US)

look ultimately as long as the female characters are young , i agree with crazy i dont care too much about the male protagonist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Indeed, that femflesh has to be young. 

Other than Rydia and Palom and Parom I'm pretty sure FFIV's cast was all pretty old, too.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed, that femflesh has to be young.



I like my women like I like my wine, aged through the passage of time.

Video games need to portray more older women, seriously....it won't be the end of the world if someone do. 40 year old women can be hot too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

A hot 40-year-old woman is more rare than a white tiger. 

There are only, like, 4 in the entire world.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2011)

^true i got heidi klum and ......................, nvm shes 37 , i got nothing 

the perfect women is probably around 20-30, with a +/- of 2

so does anyone know if gamestop is preordering the deluxe version of catherine, yet? if not i guess ill get it off amazon.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so does anyone know if gamestop is preordering the deluxe version of catherine, yet? if not i guess ill get it off amazon.



Gamestop Canada is...but not here in the US.

I think Gamestop US will get them too eventually, just not right now. I just keep asking Gamestop people everyday until they get em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I know there was a pretty hot 40+ woman but I can't remember who it was. But it's Hollywood and they cheat with plastic surgery. Doesn't really count.

I am not sure what game I should play. I don't really want to play Ys III anymore.  I did rip my ISO of Tactics Ogre last night and checked to make sure the saves work from the UMD version. Maybe I'll play that.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 11, 2011)

Play some megaman zero collection. While listening to the original Japanese audio for lavender town


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

From Software does not fuck around.

I forgot how much fun getting all giddy over an upcoming game is.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

That website name is amazing.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

It most certainly is.

I want to pre-order that special edition, but I don't think it's up yet on the sites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Play some megaman zero collection. While listening to the original Japanese audio for lavender town


No way! 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> From Software does not fuck around.
> 
> I forgot how much fun getting all giddy over an upcoming game is.



I am prepared. 


I wonder how much harder it will be? From what the interviews have said I assume it is going to be ridiculous. He said it's so easy to die you'll think it's funny or something like that. Doesn't sound funny to me.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how much harder it will be? From what the interviews have said I assume it is going to be ridiculous. He said *it's so easy to die you'll think it's funny or something* like that. Doesn't sound funny to me.



That does not sound _fun_ at all.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how much harder it will be? From what the interviews have said I assume it is going to be ridiculous. He said it's so easy to die you'll think it's funny or something like that. Doesn't sound funny to me.



Since most of the difficulty in Demon's Souls stemmed from people being impatient idiots, I think it may be less _forgiving_ than Demon's Souls (which is an unsettling yet amazing thought), but I don't it's going to be _that_ much harder than Demon's Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> That does not sound _fun_ at all.


No, no it doesn't. I don't like games that are hard for the sake of being hard. Demon's Souls wasn't like that, not really, but it did have some pretty shitty elements to it.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Since most of the difficulty in Demon's Souls stemmed from people being *impatient idiots*, I think it may be less _forgiving_ than Demon's Souls (which is an unsettling yet amazing thought), but I don't it's going to be _that_ much harder than Demon's Souls.


That's me.  I knew the reaper was around the corner but I wanted to just rush through the map and he always got me.


I might wait for a price drop on Dark Souls. It might do my heart some good.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

First boss on the Shrine of Storms level.

There were flaws to Demon's Souls, such as some weird spikes in difficulty, some bosses that were ridiculous and some that were piss easy, the falls, and of course, it let you figure out things the hard way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I beat that fat dude, if that's what you mean. I also beat that grey demon. I guess I should actually play the game again after all.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

Finish it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

But, but! I can't beat that chimera!


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

How many phoenix downs do I get if I die?


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

-1       .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

There ain't not stinkin' phoenix downs.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Phoenix Ups, they kill you if you're alive.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

That sounds like the right amount of unfairness that comes with a Demon's Souls game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2011)

Behind all that unfairness is a pretty fun game though. Although you gotta stick with it to find the fun.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 11, 2011)

A game thats gimmick is being very difficult doesn't appeal to me much. Now Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee, the game being tough was just part why it was great and the developers didn't try and use it as their selling point. That kind of game appeals to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Luckily for Demon's Souls it was a very, very fun game. The difficulty was just there.

Dark Souls should be the same if it does it right, but if it is just a giant game of difficulty.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

The only people who complain about the difficulty in Demon's Souls seem to be those who didn't play it very long or at at all. 

Still need to pick up P3P again and keep at it, but I'm really much more excited for P2P or whatever stupid acronym they're using for it; should be interesting to see an update, much like the first.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

P3P was amazing. Just finished it not too long ago. /tear. I will always have a soft spot for Persona.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The only people who complain about the difficulty in Demon's Souls seem to be those who didn't play it very long or at at all.
> 
> Still need to pick up P3P again and keep at it, but I'm really much more excited for P2P or whatever stupid acronym they're using for it; should be interesting to see an update, much like the first.



Just Persona 2: Innocent Sin


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

Pretty cool that it's actually Innocent Sin instead of Eternal Punishment again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I complained about the difficulty because I died a lot. I don't like dying a lot. 

It's a love/hate thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pretty cool that it's actually Innocent Sin instead of Eternal Punishment again.



Took forever for it to be official (even if I already played the translated ps1 version).


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

P2 is amazing, one of the best stories out of atlus, and that's saying something. I'm also following it like a religious zealot.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

Think I will preorder.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 11, 2011)

^ I want Xillia


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Luckily for Demon's Souls it was a very, very fun game. The difficulty was just there.
> 
> Dark Souls should be the same if it does it right, but if it is just a giant game of difficulty.



I just want to explore it - the whole world. See what crazy hidden superbosses are hidden in the darkest caverns. Stand on top of the highest mountain and flourish a middle finger to the countless scurrying ants below me. If we could get a flying mount, that'd be even more awesome.



Lee Min Jung said:


> P3P was amazing. Just finished it not too long ago. /tear. I will always have a soft spot for Persona.



I still haven't finished that yet. I got kinda waylaid somewhere around Level 115.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2011)

@bosy, hey keep me updated when the collector's edition goes up for sale, ill be all over that 

so is persona 2 game out yet on the psp, i heard it was coming out a while ago

@esura, lmk when gamestop starts preordering, i want the deluxe edition


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

Apparently, collector's edition (including goodies) is standard edition price if you pre-order.

Which is fucking amazing.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

p2's been out for almost a month now, still no word on a US release, but atlus wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @esura, lmk when gamestop starts preordering, i want the deluxe edition


No prob mayn, I'll ask my GS peeps tomorrow.


----------



## Keollyn (May 11, 2011)

This... Song...


----------



## TeenRyu (May 11, 2011)

I'll also let you all know. And I'll keep you posted with anything I find out. The circle of info at my Gamestop is thick and current at all times. Also, I have a hunch that Kingdom hearts fans will be very pleased this year...though don't hold me too it.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2011)

FYI pleased for me isn't the spinoff's which are usually good enough to hold me over to the next one. III is all I am looking for. Well you know if you don't see a good enough video footage or demo of Versus XIII, then you KNOW you won't see anything about KHIII.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 12, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> This... Song...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2011)

@bosy, so can you preorder it already, whered you get the price info

KH 3 , that would be epic, granted i think my brain would exploded if i saw FF7 remake, Chrono Break, Suikoden 6; but a KH 3 announcement would get a tiger woods fist pump from me 

at ryu let me know


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Ah, Breath of Fire IV. I should play that again.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @bosy, so can you preorder it already, whered you get the price info
> 
> KH 3 , that would be epic, granted i think my brain would exploded if i saw FF7 remake, Chrono Break, Suikoden 6; but a KH 3 announcement would get a tiger woods fist pump from me
> 
> at ryu let me know



preparetodie.com

The official site (lol), which as a slew of people selling pre-orders.  They're all about the same price, but I got Amazon since it was TWO DOLLARS OFF.  And, they seem better than the other three or so.

That release date, though.  The fuck?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

I want to pre-order Diablo III and get some mega bonus shit.


----------



## Gnome (May 12, 2011)

Pre-order Diablo III, free trip to hell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Do I get special powers?


----------



## Keollyn (May 12, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GsxAmsvBrc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can't wait for this fight to be translated in the manga.



I was going to post that song first, but then that Warring God.

I was so shocked that BoF4 had a manga, I wasn't able to continue past page one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Manga?  

Maybe it'd be okay. The game had a really nice art style that could translate easily enough. But I don't trust it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Manga?
> 
> Maybe it'd be okay. The game had a really nice art style that could translate easily enough. But I don't trust it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Interesting. 


Maybe I'll read it.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2011)

Diablo three will have a beta released soon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll read it.



Unfortunately, the translations got as far as the part with Elina (Nina's sister). You know which part if anyone played the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Diablo three will have a beta released soon.


Soon = August, or September or later.  


Gespenst said:


> Unfortunately, the translations got as far as the part with Elina (Nina's sister). You know which part if anyone played the game.


I played the game but I don't remember much of it.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Soon = August, or September or later.



Well they just announced it like a few days ago, who knows. I haven't checked up completely yet but this is sure to keep fans happy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

True fans know that Blizzard changes their dates and never really make promises. This is just some smoke and mirrors.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2011)

oooo Persona 2: Innocent Sin for psp.....


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

It's going to be the best thing story wise this year. /complete unashamed fanboy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Tactics Ogre was released this year.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

Can't hold a candle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Tactics Ogre has multiple endings and story variances.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

Persona 2 only needs the one.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2011)

Which is better: Final fantasy dissidia (both one and two) or Tales of the world: radiant mythology (one two and three)  




























































































I'm not trying to make a shitstorm


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2011)

It's Yurt time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2011)

i checked amazon but they only have a regular edition available? do you automatically get the collector's edition if you buy the regular edition?

im surprised none of the suikoden games outside of III have manga, and why there's no anime of that or bof, i think the manga are pretty good and would make good animes 

@bosy, who is the sauron knock off?


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2011)

The biggest, cruelest prank played by a developer on their fans.


----------



## Velocity (May 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The biggest, cruelest prank played by a developer on their fans.



Bwahahahaha! I love hearing frustrated people whine about him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I started up Demon's Souls again last night. The first stage was a lot easier than I remember it, especially that boss. Knowing that you can kill those slime things permanently makes all the difference.

I also remember why I hate the first area so much: that fucking bridge. That's bullshit.

Now I just need to find a good projectile weapon.  Or some magic.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

Just hit NG+ last night.

I may be over leveled, since I'm tearing up the level like it's nobodies business.  Soulbrant is fucking ridiculous, since I have a pure black tendency due to a few mishaps in the Nexus, unfortunately.  

Bridge is pretty easy stuff, just time it right.

Or kill him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I killed him in my last game, but right now I don't have anything to kill him with.  And it took for-fucking-ever.

I just hate that damn bridge.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

All you have to do is get past the first part, down the tower, under the road until you get to the very end.  Pretty easy, dude.  The fucking dogs are more dangerous than the dragon.

Having Biorr fuck shit up with you is awesome, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I think Biorr died.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

You don't get Biorr until... after you beat the Tower Knight and get part of the way through 1-3, since you need the key to get him out. 

He helps with the Penetrator and the Blue Dragon if you get him out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I guess I must be thinking about someone else. He was the golden-armored guy from the very first level. I did, however, manage to get the Mausoleum Key off him after he died. 

I'm not sure about this Biorr cat. I don't think I ever got him in any of my plays.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

That's Ostrava.

Fucker disappeared from my game (which is apparently a pretty common glitch) so I couldn't get the Mausoleum key to get Demonbrant and/or kill Old King Doran.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

That happened to me the first time I played. I remember he was doing just fine after Phalanx, then he just vanished.

But this time around I got that key. Hopefully I don't miss anything else, I don't know what the hell I'm doing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 13, 2011)

talk of demons souls spurns me to play as well, but im also tempted to go and play KH2 after the earlier discussions


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2011)

I've been playing tales of symphonia dawn of the new world and me and my friend have been trying to figure out the extra dungeon gladsheim. Anyone got any tips on this dungeon? Me and my friend are tired of wandering trying to figure this out AND we were using the guide on gamefaqs.


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2011)

I collected enough points on my edge card from Gamestop to get me a free $20 game. Can't get myself to decide on a game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 15, 2011)

^edge card is crap, i blew about 500 bucks over a month, and had like 10,000 points to show for it, which is nothing


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2011)

Its good for savings and Gameinformer and it only cost me $9. I think you get more points if you sell though, not positive but I do sell a lot.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 15, 2011)

how many points do I have now? Probably like...9,000 lol.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2011)

Over 9000?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 15, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2011)

is the dark soul upgrade only at amazon or everywhere, if its only  at amazon ill buy it there; i asked at two gamestops about catherine and the only thing i heard was some bullshit about how i should preorder it there as they will have exclusive dlc; last time i checked unless atlus makes some dlc they cant promise something like that - i was like i put down the ten bucks when you can guarantee me the collector's edition


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2011)

Picked up DQ8 for $30


----------



## Dash (May 16, 2011)

First time playing Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn since winter break. Man I missed this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Picked up DQ8 for $30



Thirty bucks?  That's too much. I bought it new, of course, but it's a pretty old game for a really old system. $30.00 is unreasonable.



Anyway, I beat the Flamelurker and that Leechmonger thing in Demon's Souls last night. I've never beaten the Leechmonger before. The level after that was the worst thing I've ever seen in my entire life. Seriously, *what the fucking hell*?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyway, I beat the Flamelurker and that Leechmonger thing in Demon's Souls last night. I've never beaten the Leechmonger before. The level after that was the worst thing I've ever seen in my entire life. Seriously, *what the fucking hell*?



I know what you mean. After leechmonger you gotta navigate on small bridges where enemies are as well so you gotta make sure not to fall to your death. Also when you get down lower most of the area is poison so you gotta make sure you can heal poison regulary. Not to mention fighting enemies in that poison. I've done it so many times now though that its just routine for me to go through there now. 

I'm still wondering if anyones got tips on tale of symphonia 2 gladsheim dungeon if anyone cares.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I know what you mean. After leechmonger you gotta navigate on small bridges where enemies are as well so you gotta make sure not to fall to your death. Also when you get down lower most of the area is poison so you gotta make sure you can heal poison regulary. Not to mention fighting enemies in that poison. I've done it so many times now though that its just routine for me to go through there now.
> 
> I'm still wondering if anyones got tips on tale of symphonia 2 gladsheim dungeon if anyone cares.



Well, here's a question for you: what the hell am I supposed to do? 

It's so vast down there in that poison bog and so many places to go in it that I am not sure where I'm supposed to actually go. Last night I did find the fog, but I wonder what I missed out on? 

I then died immediately after going through the fog due to some giant, blood-squirting fruit fly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, here's a question for you: what the hell am I supposed to do?
> 
> It's so vast down there in that poison bog and so many places to go in it that I am not sure where I'm supposed to actually go. Last night I did find the fog, but I wonder what I missed out on?
> 
> I then died immediately after going through the fog due to some giant, blood-squirting fruit fly.



If you trying to just get through it, then the easiet way is to follow the trail of islands and crumbling jellyfish corpses. Right before you get to the fog there will be an ambush of depraved ones and one giant depraved one. If your trying to get everything in that section then as your traveling down the islands then look towards your left. You will see a trail of lights heading out into the swamps, those are items. Just be careful when you go out there because you will encounter an ichigo look alike black phantom wielding a meat cleaver. Unlike you, he can run in the swamp so you'll have no choice but to fight him on dry land. If your ignoring the items for that section then follow the trail to the next fog through that above mentioned ambush. Continue to follow the trail and as you have discovered there are large death flies but you should be hear them in time to kill them with your magic or bow.

At around this point there is an extra you can do if you have white world tendency but if you don't then forget it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I don't know if I do or not, I never check that thing. 


Maybe I'll try to get Firestorm before going back in there. Then I can just blow their asses up. My character is almost pure mage.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know if I do or not, I never check that thing.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to get Firestorm before going back in there. Then I can just blow their asses up. My character is almost pure mage.



Just be careful with firestorm. Its powerful but has a slow startup. I use fireball and soul arrow in that place. Soul arrow can pierce through enemies and can be useful if you see enemies in a straight line. Homing soul arrow is good too, it'll rape if you have high magic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I don't have Homing Soul Arrow either. I don't have anything.  Is the fireball thing any better than Soul Arrow against anything?

I also got Poison Cloud but it seems to really suck. Like really badly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have Homing Soul Arrow either. I don't have anything.  Is the fireball thing any better than Soul Arrow against anything?
> 
> I also got Poison Cloud but it seems to really suck. Like really badly.



Yeah, I haven't really found a use for poison cloud yet.  Heres a link to magics and miracles if your having difficulty finding them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I gotta kill that damn dragon god? 

I hate that thing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I gotta kill that damn dragon god?
> 
> I hate that thing.



Dragon god can be a bitch if your not too careful but if you take your time then he'll be easier as the fight goes on. What do you use to take out the debris thats in your way?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I haven't attempted him since I tried making a ninja. Back then I was using a katana. But I bought Firespray because I heard that's good for it--I just haven't tried him yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, firespray is most likely your best bet to get rid of the debris. Just gotta be careful of his fists that one shot you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Speaking of being careful, I was fighting the Yellow Monk and had literally one more hit to go when he shot me with one of those little laser things and killed me instantly.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> If you trying to just get through it, then the easiet way is to follow the trail of islands and crumbling jellyfish corpses. Right before you get to the fog there will be an ambush of depraved ones and one giant depraved one. If your trying to get everything in that section then as your traveling down the islands then look towards your left. You will see a trail of lights heading out into the swamps, those are items. Just be careful when you go out there because you will encounter an ichigo look alike black phantom wielding a meat cleaver. Unlike you, he can run in the swamp so you'll have no choice but to fight him on dry land. If your ignoring the items for that section then follow the trail to the next fog through that above mentioned ambush. Continue to follow the trail and as you have discovered there are large death flies but you should be hear them in time to kill them with your magic or bow.
> 
> At around this point there is an extra you can do if you have white world tendency but if you don't then forget it.



I'll continue and expand on this. Continuing the path, you'll also find some Depraved ones to kill, just be careful not to fall to your death like a number of Blue phantoms have for me.   But eventually, it'll take you back down to the Swamp (yay) to where you'll find the path split. The left path is a dead end so for now, ignore it and go right, killing the new death slugs enemies until you get to a point that you see a purple light sphere in the distance  that is a Depraved shaman that can cast Poison Cloud. But it's being flanked by two Giant Depraved ones. Get past them in whatever manner you see fit (I recommend killing them as you'll want to be able to come through here freely) and continue to the next fog. Is want the optional rare sword, go left into the swamp, killing more death flies, and follow the path up and around to a slug cocoon. Attack it (carefully) to drop it and then backtract to the dead end I mentioned above to find the Large Sword of Moonlight amidst a large number of slugs. This weapon does magic (Faith-based) damage and ignores enemy shields. 

If you're not going after the sword, or are back to the fog gate already, continue on through the door and across the fly infested boards and piers. You'll be ambushed again soon after the first shack by a number of Depraved ones. After that, simply make your way through the mini-maze to the boss, Dirty Colossus.

Dirty Colossus is where the saying, "Kill it with Fire!!" is coined. A High-level mage can take it with a well placed Firestorm, but even non mages (like me) can do it with Fireball. Dirty Colossus's biggest thing is its personal status. I call it 'Pestilence'. It functions much like a slightly weaker version of Plague, but it can be burned off with the nearby torches(kill it with fire.) All of it ranged attacks will cover you with this crap too, so dodging is a must.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

You have to fight that thing twice?  I'm confused.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

No, just once. If you've beaten it before, then it's done. I simply gave tips to beat it in case you didn't kill Leechmonger with Fire yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I actually didn't use fire at all. I shot him a bunch of times with Soul Ray then jumped down and hacked him to death. His regen was annoying as hell, but I managed it somehow.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

Crap. I'm sorry. I Typo'd. The boss I meant to say was Dirty Colossus. Sorry. Editing now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I see. Well I'll be sure to learn Firestorm first. That thing doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

Personally, I'd more recommend Killing Old Monk in Latria for Homing Soul Arrow. It's got more 'guaranteed Killing power' then Firestorm, which is random AoE damages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

That guy is pretty easy, but I got caught by a little laser beam from hell. 

Maybe I'll try an online opponent. Are those generally more or less difficult than the AI thing?


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

That complete depends on the person you fight. Some want to fight and suck. Some want to fight and will Roxers your Soxers. A good number, depending on your Soul Level, are people summoned by sheer mistake and are happy to, after some discussion, let you kill them and acquire the Archdemon Soul. Since I used large weapon, specifically the the Meat Cleaver, I find to easier to go in and kill the computer, as I can and will put that bitch on its ass or face every time I swing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I don't have a meat cleaver.  I tried to beat that Adjucator last night, too, and it kicked my ass. I was aiming for that thing on his stomach like I did the first time I beat him but it wasn't working!


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

Okay... You need Adjucator tips too. 

You are a mage. I recoomend not leaving the middle floor.
Target its head and choose a good spell. Soul Ray at the least.
Watch for and dodge its tongue. It's the only thing it can use on you up there.
Rape its face. Repeatedly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

That tongue almost kills me in one hit though.  And I don't remember being able to see it coming.  I can give it a try though.


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2011)

Adjudicator is a boss you could beat at soul level 1 with your fists.  It would just awhile.

Piss easy.

Yellow Monk made me laugh so goddamn hard when I fought him, both because of, well, how he looks, and that he was literally the easiest boss I'd played from any game in years.  Meat Cleaver just knocks him down.  Took like 3 minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Adjudicator is a boss you could beat at soul level 1 with your fists.  It would just awhile.
> 
> Piss easy.
> 
> Yellow Monk made me laugh so goddamn hard when I fought him, both because of, well, how he looks, and that he was literally the easiest boss I'd played from any game in years.  Meat Cleaver just knocks him down.  Took like 3 minutes.



That Yellow Monk looks idiotic, I'll give you that. And he was easy as hell up until I got sloppy and *killed in one hit by a laser beam*.

I also remember the Adjucator being easy when I beat him the first time. Just this time nothing was working. Maybe I didn't have the right range on that knife in his gut or something, I really don't know. But he swung his cleaver and one-shotted me. My guy is pretty frail. I'll try him again tonight or something.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That Yellow Monk looks idiotic, I'll give you that. And he was easy as hell up until I got sloppy and *killed in one hit by a laser beam*.



And that, my friend, is the power of Homing Soul Arrow. The power to 2-shot/1-shot even high level bosses with ease.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

But I am a mage I should have good magic defense!


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, the stat that governs Magic defense is Faith. Most Mage builds leave this low at first. But Homing Soul Arrow is just that strong even with high Faith. I've personally seen Homming Soul Arrow 2-shot Old King Duran and almost 1-shot Dragon God.


----------



## Ishamael (May 16, 2011)

Honestly don't bother with Homing Soul Arrow. Firestorm all the way. The spell is completely broken in PvE play. Sure the pillars are random but the randomness isn't to bad and you should get plenty of connects.

On my newest playthrough last week I one shotted both Maneater's and dealt 75% to Allant. 

The Adjucator is a joke if you know what to do. Simply roll to the left every time he raises his meat clever. There's no reason you should get hit.


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2011)

I got lucky with magic defense because I raised my Faith enough to get Meat Cleaver.

And now I have Soulbrandt and because of several... mishaps in the Nexus, I am now pure black character tendency so not only am I overleveled but I have a broken ass sword to mow through shit.  Eventually the cleaver will over take it, plus the cleaver is way cooler.

Eventually you raise all stats enough and classes are meaningless.


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2011)

Ugh I want the dragon quest wii game to come out already.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2011)

just picked up dragon quest V today and deadly premonition, i think ill give DP a whirl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I got lucky with magic defense because I raised my Faith enough to get Meat Cleaver.
> 
> And now I have Soulbrandt and because of several... mishaps in the Nexus, I am now pure black character tendency so not only am I overleveled but I have a broken ass sword to mow through shit.  Eventually the cleaver will over take it, plus the cleaver is way cooler.
> 
> Eventually you raise all stats enough and classes are meaningless.



Well I attempted the Yellow Monk again last night and got killed by the lasers again. What the fuck? One laser just kills me. I can't knock him down but he's easy enough to kill with magic. I guess I'm just not that good at dodging laser beams. 


So then I was like, "fuck you asshole! I don't have to put up with this shit!" and went to kill the Adjucator. I was doing pretty good on the second level when I accidentally rolled off the edge. Then I couldn't hurt him anymore. I kept hacking at that thing in his stomach but he never fell over (I remember him being so much easier than this with my strength-based guy). And for what ever reason I could never dodge his swinging cleaver attack no matter where I went.

Fucking pissed.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Ugh I want the dragon quest wii game to come out already.



Which one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

The Legend of the Jiggling Slime. 


You jiggle it by moving your Wiimote.


----------



## Aya~ (May 17, 2011)

aion has amazing gfx and its really pretty im having hard time liking any other game after played it for like year or so

wish more game series had such good gfx.


----------



## ensoriki (May 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Which one?


Dragon quest X


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

DQX will come out on the 3DS instead.


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Dragon quest X



 I hadnt heard about that game before.

Now I have and I do want


----------



## Dash (May 17, 2011)

Thoughts on Magna Carta 2? Interesting concept but I have a feeling it would fail me like Resonance of Fate.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

Very generic, and it gets repetitive to the point you spam the same move/combo all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Reminds me of Rogue Galaxy. That was a really fun game but then at the end you just use the same move over and over and over again. It was boring and I quit playing it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2011)

ive been meaning to give it a try but first i need to play tears of blood, hey no matter how bad the game is , the artwork is from the guy who does War of Genesis

and if you want to take a break from rpg, i recommend deadly premonition a nice mix of alan wake, RE, and silent hill


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2011)

Thought it was far better then the first TBH. 

My review of it -
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QybBXYCAf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2011)

I thought they were both awful, but 2 was painfully generic.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2011)

The game starts with a kid who has amnesia, never a good sign.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I thought they were both awful, but 2 was painfully generic.



Generic >>> Shit 

And thought it had a decent twist, unlike most JRPG.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The game starts with a kid who has amnesia, never a good sign.



Tales of the abyss beeing an exception, imo


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Tales of the abyss beeing an exception, imo



Very true, at least luke had the power to destroy cities..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Beat the Adjudicator - he was incredibly easy this time. So easy I could have took a nap with my controller taped the right way.

Beat the Old Monk - insanely easy this time as well, but more challenging that fatty. At least he made me work for it.

Beat the Penetrator - easiest boss since the fucking Phalanx. Maybe even easier. That guy tanking everything in the corner was what did it. All I had to do was go Firestorm his ass.

Beat the Dragon God - okay, maybe easier than the Penetrator.


And now I'm fucked. Fucking fucked. I keep dying in that poison swamp piece of shit. I have gotten almost all of the treasures but whenever I hit either that giant troll or the flies I die. Maybe I'm being too hasty. I really hate that place. 

Then I tried 4-2. FUCK. I can't kill that damn reaper with my magic since it barely does any damage and my melee is kind of shitty. FUCK FUCK FUCKER FUCKING ASS FUCK. Even if I beat that one I have played this level enough to know I'd be super fucked afterward. What the hell?

So then I went to 1-4. Blue Dragon? FUCK YOU!


----------



## Dash (May 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Thought it was far better then the first TBH.
> 
> My review of it -
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QybBXYCAf4[/YOUTUBE]



Nice review. The thing that sticks out to me is that its slow and gets repetitive. Sounds like an okay game though. 

Might be worth a buy but I'm still not sold. I'll keep this on my short list.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Very true, at least luke had the power to destroy cities..



Indeed.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Not sure where to post this, but needed to tell someone. Just heard Kingdom Hearts 3 release date:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Brotembruary, Eleventy-fifth. (Thanks to G4 for source).


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Was that supposed to make me laugh?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2011)

i need to play this abyss, i love symphonia, but i hear abyss might be the best in the series


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

It's coming out on the 3DS soon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i need to play this abyss, i love symphonia, but i hear abyss might be the best in the series



The best ones are between Phantasia, Destiny, and Eternia.


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i need to play this abyss, i love symphonia, but i hear abyss might be the best in the series



Abyss actually has a good plot fuck anyone who's hating on the plot.

The main character STARTS annoying, then all he does is try to right his mistakes, but haters hated on that fucking too.

Final boss has the nicest sounding legitimate name ever.
Abyss is also broken with free-running at the same time it's also fun because of it.


Phantasia,Destiny and Eternia are definitely not the best fucking anything.
Issues in their battle system that unless the newest remakes of them (and I haven't played the PSP phantasia) changed them made the games a lot less fun then they could've been despite their entertaining stories.

Tales of Heart's battle system on Phantasia would've been something to remember, but instead Phantasia has this fucking I hit, then runn backwards crap with lower comboability and just feels dry.

Tales of innocence excusing the dungeons was more fun to actually _play_ than Phantasia.

Hate if you want to hate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Abyss was kinda fun. But Phantasia is the best one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Abyss actually has a good plot fuck anyone who's hating on the plot.
> 
> The main character STARTS annoying, then all he does is try to right his mistakes, but haters hated on that fucking too.
> 
> ...



I liked pre-Akzeriuth Luke than post. At least pre had personality and was somewhat likable (in a douchy sort of way) but post was just emo.



> Phantasia,Destiny and Eternia are definitely not the best fucking anything.
> Issues in their battle system that unless the newest remakes of them (and I haven't played the PSP phantasia) changed them made the games a lot less fun then they could've been despite their entertaining stories.



Hand over your Tales fan card.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 18, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Hand over your Tales fan card.



 fuckin owned


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Phantasia and Eternia were boss. 

Haters out the building please.


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> I liked pre-Akzeriuth Luke than post. At least pre had personality and was somewhat likable (in a douchy sort of way) but post was just emo.


I see where your coming from, but even then he wasn't emo...well he was at points, but let's be honest it's more like he fluctuated between doubting his right to exist and trying to ease his guilt. One which certainly was not emo.





> Hand over your Tales fan card.


Why for the truth? They aren't the best games in the series.
Suffering mostly from the fact that they're the earliest entries and their battle systems are without a doubt not the greatest in the series. If anything the reason they're good, is the side-quests, the stories, the characters, etc. ToP is obviously still better then Tempest and Legendia. I'd put it next to Tales of Innocence and I liked innocence a lot, but next time they remake ToP tell them to upgrade the battle system with the graphics.


----------



## Dash (May 18, 2011)

Abyss is easily the best out of the series. Free run and the battle system trumps everything the other games had. Symphonia comes in 2nd with Vesperia right behind.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 18, 2011)

^Abyss was great, but Tales has a better battle system than Abyss imo.


----------



## LMJ (May 18, 2011)

Damn, I just watched every Tales of..Opening and I have to say that I love Abyss's theme song and video.


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2011)

karma is sexy.
I like meaning of birth and mirrors more though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2011)

Phantasia is alright, but i dont have it rated anywhere near as highly as I rate symphonia, so i dont know


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I'm not even sure why you brought this up. In any case the fall of Akzeriuth had many people who share blame in it's demise.
> Luke, Anise, Yulia city, Mohs, Vandesdelca.
> You can't even say everyone in the party is to blame because they're not. Luke wouldn't of believed Tear regardless, he didn't trust her, he didn't trust anyone but Vandesdelca and Guy. Guy didn't know what Van was plotting, and even in his standing it would be Guy's word vs Vans.
> Bottom line is that nobody would be able to convince Luke that Van couldn't be trusted. Even after Akzeriuth all the way to the end of the game Luke still respects Van. So please tell me what the fuck tear logically could've done to stop Luke, nothing is the correct answer. Once they knew what Van was up to they went to try and stop him. Asch tried to stop Luke, Luke simply did not want to listen. Defend him all you want but you can't ignore the truth.



The problem being NOBODY notified him why Van was up to no good. Even if he has complete faith in Van and nobody else, the shear fact this kind of info was not shared from the get go jeopardize a whole town, which is shear irresponsibility. Tear knew from jump street something was up. Even if Luke would not listen, it would've been kept in mind, make sure the whole team was kept on their toes. Especially since Luke's the most impressionable of the group.

And of course he didn't listen to Asch originally, they were still enemies before until the whole fiasco happened.



> Luke being 7 years old means a lot less than you think he does.
> Luke was created in the bod of an 11 year old. There is a difference between someone who is born a baby and someone who is born 11 years old physically.
> Lukes mental capacity is that of an 11 year old, his ability to process information and understand is higher then that of a baby even when they both start as blank slates. Luke learned to fight, talk and act within 7 years, you can't compare him to a 7 year old child. Guy travelled across the world to save Lukes ass when he went missing, but Luke didn't trust Guy enough to confide in him either.
> Van was everything, nobody would be able to of changed Lukes mind about Van.



Rediculous, he didn't even know the basics of the world.  Even if he's physically older, doesn't change what he is and how he is. Luke maybe a clone but does not change that he lacks experience. He's only been around for 7 years and for those 7 years he only knows his home and whatever he's learned at home. If he was a full 17 y.o, then he would've been wiser. But he's still a child in mind even if he can process info better than the average 7 y.o, he did not know better till he started traveling more and more. Hell, he didn't even know what was a Fonon and that's extreme basic shit in his world. 

And knowing how to talk, fight, and act in 7 years is not exactly unknown since back in the day, children had to grow up fast and learn to defend themselves at a early age, back when being 40 was considered fucking old.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmj8yXu_qMc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Uggh, rewatching this again reminds me why I hated the party at this point. Yes place all blame on Luke even though Van was in complete control of the situation and nobody told him jack. Be complete douches about it too. No wonder you don't trust complete strangers. Even better, Ion knew what the room was for and was obviously having second thoughts before Van was trying to give the OK.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2011)

i think after all this tales talk , ill play abyss vesperia back to back, i think abyss first, vesperia second after finishing deadly premonition, though i do want to play dead space 2 at some point


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> The problem being NOBODY notified him why Van was up to no good. Even if he has complete faith in Van and nobody else, the shear fact this kind of info was not shared from the get go jeopardize a whole town, which is shear irresponsibility. Tear knew from jump street something was up. Even if Luke would not listen, it would've been kept in mind, make sure the whole team was kept on their toes. Especially since Luke's the most impressionable of the group.


I'm sorry but no. It's not a problem because nothing they would've said would've have changed anything. The whole team was on toes, but at the same time realize this, nobody but Anise had the possibility of knowing anything. Everyone believed they were going to Akzeriuth to assist in the situation, not to fight with Van. Like they were suppose to predict Van was going to use Luke to kill an entire city. Anise can't say anything because Mohs has her parents by the balls, and thats IF she knew what Van was up to and in all likelihood she did not.

Your honestly just coming up with a situation that does not exist. What could they possibly say against Van? Nothing reasonable. "Luke you can't trust Van" "Why?" "He's up to something" "What?" "I don't know" that's how any conversation would've been.


> Rediculous, he didn't even know the basics of the world.  Even if he's physically older, doesn't change what he is and how he is. Luke maybe a clone but does not change that he lacks experience. He's only been around for 7 years and for those 7 years he only knows his home and whatever he's learned at home. If he was a full 17 y.o, then he would've been wiser. But he's still a child in mind even if he can process info better than the average 7 y.o, he did not know better till he started traveling more and more. Hell, he didn't even know what was a Fonon and that's extreme basic shit in his world.


Wiser about what,  it would not of changed anything. Luke knowing what a fonon is wouldn't make any difference, what kind of argument are you making? He didn't know some random shit so because of that he's excused? So because you didn't know you have to pay for apples it makes sense if you don't listen to anyone and destroy a city? No, no it does not.
You don't know what matter (fonons) is but that allows you to go and destroy a city? No, no it does not.

Luke quite clear was simply too trusting of Van bottom line. He didn't ask questions and for all you say how much of a child Luke is, the thing's children do a lot...is ask questions. He just followed everything Van told him, even when Van made the phrase "Foolish replica Luke", Luke didn't clue in like "wtf kind of code phrase is that?".

Numerous people were at fault for Akzeriuth, Luke included and he knows it.


> And knowing how to talk, fight, and act in 7 years is not exactly unknown since back in the day, children had to grow up fast and learn to defend themselves at a early age, back when being 40 was considered fucking old.


Back in the day? You can hardly call Abyss back in the day, when they have fucking lasers, flight machines, elevators, electricity.





> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmj8yXu_qMc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Uggh, rewatching this again reminds me why I hated the party at this point. Yes place all blame on Luke even though Van was in complete control of the situation and nobody told him jack. Be complete douches about it too. No wonder you don't trust complete strangers. Even better, Ion knew what the room was for and was obviously having second thoughts before Van was trying to give the OK.


Van was in situation because Luke stayed quiet.
He was the only one who actually had real information on Van.
Everyone else just had suspicions that they could NOT back up and reasonably defend.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

This pretty much sums up my thoughts from someone else.



> Akzeriuth. Akzeriuth. I read the trope page before I watched the anime, but nothing prepared me for just how utterly nonsensical that incident was and its impact on the plot. Nearly everybody else in the story is more responsible for Akeriuth's destruction than Luke, such as them knowing that Luke is extremely sheltered and amnesiac (especially Guy and Natalia), Natalia knowing that Van was the one who stole Luke and thusly has an agenda, Jade already having suspicions about Luke being a replica but saying nothing, that other people knew about Akeriuth's destruction beforehand but did nothing, and they knew that Luke trusted Van more than anyone. But not only do they blame Luke, they say he's a horrible person as if he did it on purpose, and never once think to themselves they're equally responsible. Just what exactly were the writers thinking when they did this? Did they want us to hate the rest of the party for being jerkasses? Did they expect us to agree with them? Was it impossible for them to give a better reason for Luke becoming a nicer person? I'm just at a stunned loss here.
> 
> I think they are more mad that Luke never mentioned that he was planning something from Van rather than thinking he was trying to kill people. The party definitely over reacted towards Luke's involvement, though I suppose it wouldn't be to hard for them to want to blame him as much as they did since he was actually there at the moment.
> Still, Ion is the only person to share the blame with Luke, and somehow he gets immediately forgiven. While I understand Ion is just way more likable than Luke, the other characters don't usually let their contempt for others cloud their rational judgement (especially not Jade). At least Guy quickly comes to his senses, but other characters have to see Luke actively being ultra-nice to everyone for them to think that he may not be a complete monster after all.
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Being more concise.
People were angry at Lukes inability to take responsibility. These weren't hateful people he was around. Guy came back for Luke and helped him grow to be a _better_person than before.

Who had time to baby sit Luke though? Jade is a man of the military and had responsibilities, as did Ion and Anise as Ions guardian.

Guy knew he had helped raised Luke hell he even says in the game it's partially his fault. Everyone takes a certain level of blame on themself (except for Anise) for Akzeriuth but Luke as the one who was the trigger, the one who actually destroyed the city carries the heaviest burden.

When Luke was denying his role in Akzeriuth's demise though the party got angry, understandably, heres someone who's killed everyone in a city and he can't even apologize for it, he just denies his role in it all.



> Guy: We keep going and going, and nothing. ccis this really
> underground?
> Tear: ccthere is no meaning. The world that all of you live in is
> called the Outer Shell.
> ...



If you check it, or utube the scene. 
They actually were NOT mad at Luke until he started denying it.
They even explained to him that he was manipulated. The party KNEW that he was manipulated.
Lukes inability to take responsibility and just deny is what infuriated them for good reason, that is not a good characteristic to have.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

At this point I really don't care what you say since you're really trying plus don't get what I'm going with this.

tl;dr

I just have issues with that point in the game and with the party in general for certain in story reasons which could've been dealt with one way or another but ended up being polarizing. 

I don't care what the other party member's reasons were even though they all had a hand in it. 

Luke being a scapegoat. He denies but for obvious reasons, he's scared.

Doesn't excuse the party for being douches.

My first post with that little rant was just what bugged me. That's it. No real complex reason. You just happened to go really long post otherwise.

If you feel the need to respond to this, don't. Don't care.

If you wanna complain why I haven't explained your other post (even though I don't care), don't. Don't care. 

It was just a jarring point in the game. (no, I don't want counter reasons why)

Besides at the end of the day since you said this



> Phantasia,Destiny and Eternia are definitely not the best fucking anything.



You lost all credibility to explain any Tales games. Thus anything being said is all blub blub.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Damn, shit is getting real up in this bitch.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

Vesperia and Symphonia were my favorite, I didn't really like Abyss.


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2011)

Loved the voice acting in Verperia. Now bring on the Xilia damnit!


----------



## G (May 19, 2011)

To be honest, i tried Tales of Vesperia and it sucked -
But is FFIV completely different from the Tales of games?
Im planning to get it


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2011)

Imo Tales of the Abyss had the most enjoyable gameplay and the overal most likeable story. But Tales of Symphonia is just as good because of, imo, because of the characters and the, also, very enjoyable story.

Tales of Vesperia was on par with Tales of the abyss, gameplay wise (probably even better) and the main protagonist is awesome. But the story was less engaging imo.

With that said, Tales of Legendia's characters were the best, imo. Though the gameplay was horrid, the overal game was amazing, too, mainly because of the characters and the story.

Tales of symphonia 2 was also enjoyable, but not nearly as enjoyable as Tales of symphonia 1 or Tales of the abyss/Vesperia, imo.

Imo, out of the tales of games I've played:
1. Tales of the Abyss
2. Tales of Symphonia
3. Tales of Vesperia
4. Tales of Legendia
5. Tales of symphonia 2

It's a shame I never got to/never will be able to play the Tales of Destiny tales games. I hear they're really good.

Also, I cant wait for Tales of Graces (f) and Tales of Xillia. ^^


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Imo Tales of the Abyss had the most enjoyable gameplay and the overal most likeable story. But Tales of Symphonia is just as good because of, imo, because of the characters and the, also, very enjoyable story.
> 
> Tales of Vesperia was on par with Tales of the abyss, gameplay wise (probably even better) and the main protagonist is awesome. But the story was less engaging imo.
> 
> ...



I liked Legendia's character development. Hell, the fact that they devote whole chapters developing every single character after the main story is pretty cool. And Chloe >>> Shirley.

And I unfortunately never got the chance to play Vesperia, lack a 360. Would've loved if they localized the ps3 version but nope. 

Tales of Destiny is a very enjoyable story. Stahn is the most hot blooded Tales main. Even if you have to play the ps1 version it's still worth checking out. The manga deals with the story quite nicely and art looks really good but lacks the full experience of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> To be honest, i tried Tales of Vesperia and it sucked -
> But is FFIV completely different from the Tales of games?
> Im planning to get it



That's like asking if Metallica is any different from Eminem.

They are both music, but they are completely different.


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> You lost all credibility to explain any Tales games. Thus anything being said is all blub blub.



Cry me a river. "Someone doesn't think the games I like are the best in the series boo hoo"


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

ATLUS NEWSLETTER DATED JUNE 23RD 1999


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

New smt plz.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

We already got strange journey.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ATLUS NEWSLETTER DATED JUNE 23RD 1999



Catherine coming out July 26.


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

That's for the main series.
Devil survivor should get another game, not talking about the remake/port.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

atlus doesn't disappoint


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Did you miss the news about devil survivor 2 or something?


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Did you miss the news about devil survivor 2 or something?



I heard of the remake where they were adding another level to the original Devil survivor for 3ds.
Nothing about Devil survivor 2.
Googling nao.

Edit: Found it.
One word.

Sweet.


Now if Namco can fully localize Tales of Hearts, Tales of Innocence and Tales of Destiny 2 I'd could have some funz.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

The best team.


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Bet Farah would Whoop Regals ass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2011)

actually legedia seems to get the most crap, i always see solid ratings, but i never hear word of mouth that is any good, but i do find it kind of funny how the main character reminds me of allen walker in noah mode from d gray man

nis also announced they are releasing atelier totori, and bleach 

super robot wars og 3 is coming out to the ps3, but dont know if this one will make it stateside


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually legedia seems to get the most crap, i always see solid ratings, but i never hear word of mouth that is any good, but i do find it kind of funny how the main character reminds me of allen walker in noah mode from d gray man
> 
> nis also announced they are releasing atelier totori, and bleach
> 
> super robot wars og 3 is coming out to the ps3, but dont know if this one will make it stateside



If it's OG then most likely yes.


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> I liked Legendia's character development. Hell, the fact that they devote whole chapters developing every single character after the main story is pretty cool. And Chloe >>> Shirley.
> 
> And I unfortunately never got the chance to play Vesperia, lack a 360. Would've loved if they localized the ps3 version but nope.
> 
> Tales of Destiny is a very enjoyable story. Stahn is the most hot blooded Tales main. Even if you have to play the ps1 version it's still worth checking out. The manga deals with the story quite nicely and art looks really good but lacks the full experience of the game.



Agreed. (About Legendia)

And that's a shame.. Vesperia is up there amongst the most enjoyable tales games (imo)

Also, the Tales of Destiny games arent available here (Europe).
Hence why I never got (and probably never will) get to play any of them. =/


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

That picture is missing Raven, other than that it's cool.


----------



## ensoriki (May 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Agreed. (About Legendia)
> 
> And that's a shame.. Vesperia is up there amongst the most enjoyable tales games (imo)
> 
> ...




Use an emulator.

An emulator/Flash cart is also the one way to play the translated Tales of innocence.
Emulator sucks though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 20, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> The best team.


Team Kick Ass. Who the fuck gives a shit about swords?

Man, makes me want to play a Tales game again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

I always liked making teams of fighters in games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 20, 2011)

Legendia...I need to play that again. I mainly hate Chloe cause of her VA, or was that Norma?? I think it was Norma...as to pairings I'm indifferent but I can't get rid of how cute Shirley's voice is.  Chloe seems more like a badass to me, not weak like Shirley, but Shirl's got that moe thing...I dunno...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2011)

I personally liked Chloe more than Shirley. You can actually main her rather then senel if you wanted which made me like her more. You couldn't use shirley in the first part of the game so I wasn't too attached to her.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

So I started this Faith build on Demon's Souls last night. 

Already beat the fucking Flamelurker and he was easy as hell. Whoever said Magic was easy mode was sadly mistaken. Faith is easy mode.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started this Faith build on Demon's Souls last night.
> 
> Already beat the fucking Flamelurker and he was easy as hell. Whoever said Magic was easy mode was sadly mistaken. Faith is easy mode.



Faith can be very good when used the right way. Right now I'm trying to get the trophy for strongest weapon by bladestone. I know its just going to be a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

The only problem I have with it is that those fucking upper faintstones seem pretty hard to get. 

Otherwise I haven't even been using grass. I just all the sudden had 58 of those second-tier grasses and about 90 of the regular ones. My magician was eating that shit like a cow on a grass binge.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I personally liked Chloe more than Shirley. You can actually main her rather then senel if you wanted which made me like her more. You couldn't use shirley in the first part of the game so I wasn't too attached to her.



Agreed. 

I never really liked Shirley for some reason..

Grune, on the other hand..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I never really liked Shirley for some reason..
> 
> Grune, on the other hand..



Yes, grune is a whole new ballgame from shirley.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


>



huh???????


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

It's a localization tease.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

That makes me want to play Ogre Battle 64 again.


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's a localization tease.



But its dated for 1999.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2011)

True, it is a 12 year tease.


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

I'm not following....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Gives me boners just thinking about it.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLjK9SEHJxo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Time machines will obviously correct this


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

OHHHHHHH

Its a Persona 2 PSP teaser! I feel slow....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

I got Persona 2 on a CD. I don't need no PSP version.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only problem I have with it is that those fucking upper faintstones seem pretty hard to get.
> 
> Otherwise I haven't even been using grass. I just all the sudden had 58 of those second-tier grasses and about 90 of the regular ones. My magician was eating that shit like a cow on a grass binge.



I know what you mean. I pick up so much of the shit that my storage can't hold anymore first and second tier grass. As for Faintstone, I never really had much trouble. My current problem is Marrowstone and Cloudstone.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

You've got Eternal Punishment, CMX.

Not Innocent Sin.

Which is why I'm actually excited about instead of being upset by Japan's PSP fetish.


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

Japan likes PSP more than DS and 3DS for some reason...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> I know what you mean. I pick up so much of the shit that my storage can't hold anymore first and second tier grass. As for Faintstone, I never really had much trouble. My current problem is Marrowstone and Cloudstone.


I just really don't like world 5.  I'll go in there tonight to see if I can get some good farming in.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You've got Eternal Punishment, CMX.
> 
> Not Innocent Sin.
> 
> Which is why I'm actually excited about instead of being upset by Japan's PSP fetish.



Oh, well, I got a PSP so it's all good.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Japan likes PSP more than DS and 3DS for some reason...



I'm sure they will like the NGP over the 3DS as well.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2011)

Any good PS3 games like Golden Sun?


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

World 5 sucks, but it's not bad if you wear Gloom Armor.

Kill Yurt.

And, you can get some sick weapons there--like the Moonlight Sword.  Bosses are literally less difficult than some of the enemies you face in the game.  Fire magic, fire weapons or turpentine and it's literally over in minutes.

But fuck Garl Vinland.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> World 5 sucks, but it's not bad if you wear Gloom Armor.
> 
> Kill Yurt.
> 
> ...



Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Any good PS3 games like Golden Sun?



Atelier Rorona. (maybe?)


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> World 5 sucks, but it's not bad if you wear Gloom Armor.
> 
> *Kill Yurt.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

WE COULD HAVE BEEN FRIENDS

FIGHTING THE DARKNESS

WHY YURT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Atlier Rorona. (maybe?)



What a waste of cash.

Did they really think when they created the gameplay?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> What a waste of cash.
> 
> Did they really think when they created the gameplay?



Yeah, the ps3 is not a goldmine when it comes to turn-based rpgs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, the ps3 is not a goldmine when it comes to turn-based rpgs.



Rorona just sucked. It had potential to be a halfway decent game like the Iris series and Mana Khemia cuz I actually liked the Alchemy system and the use of Mana's. Battle in Rorona is slow. Iris 2 was way faster. And the tediousness that is the due dates. 

Mana Khemia was never this rediculous. Wasting a day going to the next section in a dungeon? And just trying to find material?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2011)

If Tales of Graces ever comes out, I would say get that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


>



Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


>



Yeah I know it's coming out, but they still haven't given a date.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I know it's coming out, but they still haven't given a date.



Yeah, but at least it's coming, unlike most of the Tales games....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> World 5 sucks, but it's not bad if you wear Gloom Armor.
> 
> Kill Yurt.
> 
> ...



I still don't like it.  It's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

You can just stay on the left side of 5-2 and island hop.  

But then there's the Meat Cleaver Black Phantom lurking out there, so watch out!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

I'mma kick that guy's asshole into next fucking Saturday. 

My God Knight is going to steamroll that damn level.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

Use a Blessed Weapon.

Wreak the wrath of an angry and vengeful God.


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2011)

Anyone with a DS and flashcart go play Tales of Innocence if you haven't already been a while since I've played it but I feel like I should mention the game again.

Fun game, terrible dungeon design though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Use a Blessed Weapon.
> 
> Wreak the wrath of an angry and vengeful God.



Damn right. I might learn Wrath of God first just out of spite.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 20, 2011)

If you're going to be a Faith build, I think you should. After all, it's not like you have many other choices to use to unleash the wrath of an angry god.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2011)

More like a Fist of God run.



Punchin' shit to death erry day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

I wanted to make a fist character, but I don't know how good those things are.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 20, 2011)

If you make a good one, You can make motherfuckers Ragequit.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 20, 2011)

NEW TALES OF XILLIA TRAILERS COMING THIS MONTH!!! :33


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2011)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You've got Eternal Punishment, CMX.
> 
> Not Innocent Sin.
> 
> Which is why I'm actually excited about instead of being upset by Japan's PSP fetish.



I have both on CD, i have an imported Innocent Sin and the US release of Eternal Punishment ; you see how i roll

you know i was thinking about this, and games tend to get better titles, then anime; i mean when they come up with an original US title - take for instance Deadly Premonition over Red Seeds; Resident Evil over Biohazard, Castlevania over the Japanese title which apparently didnt include Castlevania until later in the game; on the other hand the anime names always tend to stink i wonder why that is 

almost done with DP , then its off to play Abyss


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2011)

OH MY JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just heard the greatest news of all time, Sohei Niikawa is going to be at Anime Expo, and he will sign. He is the head of NIS, and co creator of disgaea, phantom brave, and la pucelle tactics. Disgaea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was planning to go and visit my bro in LA and thought about going to AE, now i am definitely going.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> OH MY JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just heard the greatest news of all time, Sohei Niikawa is going to be at Anime Expo, and he will sign. He is the head of NIS, and co creator of disgaea, phantom brave, and la pucelle tactics. Disgaea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was planning to go and visit my bro in LA and thought about going to AE, now i am definitely going.




Ok...cool beans.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

Have to agree. America does come up with awesome titles for games. Changing Sengoku Basara to Slaughter Ahoy: One Eyed Dragon Party Time was the best idea ever.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Have to agree. America does come up with awesome titles for games. *Changing Sengoku Basara to Slaughter Ahoy: One Eyed Dragon Party Time was the best idea ever.*



Um...what? Sengoku Basara 1 was Devil Kings here dude.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o4cehmp_SI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2011)

bought spectral force genesis ds, castlevania judgement, and jeanne d arc today; also preordered deluxe catherine and dark souls collectors edition at gamestop


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 22, 2011)

i want news about xenoblade  hopefully e3 will have something.

also expecting skies of arcadia 2 and suikoden 6 announcements.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> i want news about xenoblade  hopefully e3 will have something.



You haven't heard? There was just a recent news article about Nintendo deciding not to bring it over due to lack of interest.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 22, 2011)

Still confuse about the P2 remake. Do we get the whole game or only half? I thought EP was Psrt1, then IS is P2?


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> You haven't heard? There was just a recent news article about Nintendo deciding not to bring it over due to lack of interest.


strong troll


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> strong troll



I'm not trolling, I'm for real.   I'm really not.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2011)

^For real? Fuck the one JRPG that actually looks decent...they better bring over last story.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

I haven't even heard anything on Last Story getting localized...and with Cafe announcements approaching soon...other than LoZ SS and some other games, I really don't see too many newer games for Wii at this point.


----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ^For real? Fuck the one JRPG that actually looks decent...they better bring over last story.



For real, Xenoblade and The Last Story are the two JRPG's I wanna play. I'm hoping they bring over Pandora's Tower too.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

You guys do know I was lying (about Xenoblade not getting localized at least) right? Just highlight my previous post.


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2011)

Star Ocean first departure is starting off depressing...


----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> You guys do know I was lying (about Xenoblade not getting localized at least) right? Just highlight my previous post.



Lol

Well, I never read anything that they weren't going to localize it, but I also haven't read that they were.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I haven't even heard anything on Last Story getting localized...and with Cafe announcements approaching soon...other than LoZ SS and some other games, I really don't see too many newer games for Wii at this point.



Edit: Nevermind; tales of Graces F'll prolly be for PS3, not wii


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Lol
> 
> Well, I never read anything that they weren't going to localize it, but I also haven't read that they were.



Yeah, thats the general consensus that Xenoblade is getting localized, dated for TBA 2011.

The Last Story is a no show though, although I heard people are making a translation patch for it if your Wii is modded or some shit.


----------



## ensoriki (May 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Edit: Nevermind; tales of Graces F'll prolly be for PS3, not wii



Tales of graces is only getting localized for Ps3 last time I checked anyways.

Translation patch you say?
Well me and my fancy dancy wii are gonna check that out.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Tales of graces is only getting localized for Ps3 last time I checked anyways.



That's why I edited


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

See, if people bought more JRPGs this gen in the West we would have more JRPGs like Last Story confirmed for overseas. They have like hella JRPGs on consoles over there that we haven't even heard of.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2011)

to the guy asking about p2 they're only bringing over part 1 aka innocent sin. They had hoped to join both halves together but not enough umd space. Why not two umd? Time constraints and business savvy most likely. Reason for not enough space is most likely due to the old and new ost being included, the climax theater which added two extra missions, one done by the raidou games screen writer and the other by smt's original screen writer who left after finishing dds but came back for the project.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Still confuse about the P2 remake. Do we get the whole game or only half? I thought EP was Psrt1, then IS is P2?



It's the other way around. IS is the first half while EP is the second half. Obvious since EP makes callbacks to IS many MANY times, which was a very important plot point.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> See, if people bought more JRPGs this gen in the West we would have more JRPGs like Last Story confirmed for overseas. They have like hella JRPGs on consoles over there that we haven't even heard of.


JRPG this gen for the most part have been average at best. Last Story looks interesting cause of the combination of gameplay. The story of Xenoblade looks good too. However, it's not our fault that most JRPG have been in the range of 5-7 this gen.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> JRPG this gen for the most part have been average at best. Last Story looks interesting cause of the combination of gameplay. The story of Xenoblade looks good too. However, it's not our fault that most JRPG have been in the range of 5-7 this gen.



Then it really wouldn't be their fault if they choose not to bring over their bigger JRPG offerings.

Now I'm not saying we are supposed to buy every single JRPG game that comes out, no thats ridiculous. Its just the full blow apathy the Western media seems to have about JRPGs in general as well as dismissing all JRPGs as more of the same gives Japanese developers the impression we don't really give a shit about JRPGs anymore (which isn't true, we just want better ones). Gamers here have been openly hostile towards JRPGs this gen. The reason why I mentioned this is because all of a suddenly I'm seeing writers and stuff on IGN, Destructoid, Game Informer, etc. practically begging for these two games (Last Story and Xenoblade) to be released here now and wondering why Nintendo seems to be a bit hesitant on bringing those over.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2011)

Well if they released titles more like Lost Odyssey I doubt we would even see these problems with releasing games like Last Story or Xenoblade. However, we get games like Trinty souls and that other piece of shit games that NIS keeps making.


----------



## Dash (May 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> JRPG this gen for the most part have been average at best. Last Story looks interesting cause of the combination of gameplay. The story of Xenoblade looks good too. However, it's not our fault that most JRPG have been in the range of 5-7 this gen.



Agreed. I used to be a big JRPG fan but the games this gen have been so underwhelming that I now prefer Western. 

Its pretty fucking lame that Last Story might not get localized. It has some hype going for it and if they bothered to do a half-decent job at advertising then sales wouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2011)

Im sorry but i call bullshit. Last story will come here, its from Hironobu Sakaguichi, aka creator of Final fantasy; they even released blue dragon, which while good is probably his weakest showing, but there is no way in hell this will not come here. I think its obviously because its on that pos the wii that its sales were hurt; im pretty sure lost odyssey and blue dragon both did decently well on the 360; should have put lost story on the ps3.

Anyways started Tales of the Abyss yesterday, awesome game, i think i would have to put the Tales series at #2 on my list of top ten series, rpg series, well theres not non rpg series in my top ten, gran turismo and resident evil are probably top 25ish though.

1. Suikoden
2. Tales
3. Disgaea
4. BoF
5. KH
6. FF
7. Phantasy
8. Shining
9. Ys
10. FE

i have yet to play through "completely" any game in SO, VP, DQ, Persona/SMT (although i dont think this series will have quite the same charm for me as other niche like series like Disgaea) which is why they are probably not on my list; i probably get around to DQVIII soon, and SO when i get international 

Chrono isnt on this list because as of know its 2 games, and I think a series should have at least 3 games to be considered a series

edit: apparently Nintendo is a big reason why Last Story is at the moment not coming out here; what a worthless company - they killed rpgs from the n64, killed the gamecube (there only good system since the snes) before its time, put out the paper weight known as wii; put out the 3ds which apparently couldnt sell its way out of a paper bag ( i see on average 10 plus units in most stores i go to), put out the "limited edition" allstars only to reprint it into oblivion, put on Super mario brothers wii - a game which still costs 50 bucks - a fucking two year old game , why dont you reprint this crap so someone can actually buy, its not even limited; so maybe they might screw everyone over again with no Last Story - they need to take one of them xenoblades and shove up their >>>


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2011)

smt really not like any other jrpg series, that's all I can really say.


----------



## Velocity (May 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> apparently Nintendo is a big reason why Last Story is at the moment not coming out here; what a worthless company - they killed rpgs from the n64, killed the gamecube (there only good system since the snes) before its time, put out the paper weight known as wii; put out the 3ds which apparently couldnt sell its way out of a paper bag ( i see on average 10 plus units in most stores i go to), put out the "limited edition" allstars only to reprint it into oblivion, put on Super mario brothers wii - a game which still costs 50 bucks - a fucking two year old game , why dont you reprint this crap so someone can actually buy, its not even limited; so maybe they might screw everyone over again with no Last Story - they need to take one of them xenoblades and shove up their >>>



How is Nintendo's fault? This is Nintendo we're talking about, they localise games themselves if they think it's worth the effort - just look at The Last Window for proof of that, as an example. Neither Sony nor Microsoft do anything of the sort themselves. As for killing RPGs on the N64, is that before or after Paper Mario and Legend of the Seven Stars? If you want to blame anyone for the lack of RPGs on the N64, blame Sony. It was Sony that screwed up the deal with Nintendo and ran off using Nintendo's concepts to create the Playstation. How did Nintendo kill the Gamecube, as well? Last I saw, it did rather well considering it had to go up against the freakin' PS2.

As for the 3DS, you're right. 3.6 million sold in the first month without any of the games people actually wanted the console for is definitive proof that the console couldn't sell its way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2011)

> It was Sony that screwed up the deal with Nintendo and ran off using Nintendo's concepts to create the Playstation.



How did Sony screw up the deal?  I thought that Nintendo broke the deal since they didn't want to have load times associated with cds.


----------



## dimhaku (May 22, 2011)

No Tales game yet measure up to the sheer fun of ToDR yet.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -snip-



Nintendo is who got Tales of Symphonia localized.

Yeah TotA is good but it's got those horrendous loading times, which trust you going to get to the point where you go "...hurry the fuck up." trust it will happen...if it hasn't already.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

I don't blame Nintendo, I blame the gaming media...making JPN developers think we only like shooters and blood and guts.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> How is Nintendo's fault? This is Nintendo we're talking about, they localise games themselves if they think it's worth the effort - just look at The Last Window for proof of that, as an example. Neither Sony nor Microsoft do anything of the sort themselves. As for killing RPGs on the N64, is that before or after Paper Mario and Legend of the Seven Stars? If you want to blame anyone for the lack of RPGs on the N64, blame Sony. It was Sony that screwed up the deal with Nintendo and ran off using Nintendo's concepts to create the Playstation. How did Nintendo kill the Gamecube, as well? Last I saw, it did rather well considering it had to go up against the freakin' PS2.
> 
> As for the 3DS, you're right. 3.6 million sold in the first month without any of the games people actually wanted the console for is definitive proof that the console couldn't sell its way out of a wet paper bag.



congratulations you  name one rpg that was on the snes, and you named one of 4 rpgs on the n64 - quest, paper, ogre, aidyn by my count

Sony didnt screw up anything, last time i checked they only preceded to make the two greatest consoles back to back - while ushering in the golden age of rpgs (snes was the precursor, but just the sheer amount of rpgs on the ps1 vs the snes cant be compared)

im sorry it was a common consensus that the gamecube was abandoned very early, i mean it had just been out a few years when they announced the wii, and left the console for dead, remember the whole twilight princess deal, that should have been on the gamecube a lot sooner, but they pushed it back to make a double release and gain sales for the wii

and speaking of super mario legend of the 7 stars, that was the high point of the series, they then made paper mario which while good was no where near the level 7 stars, then they flat out got rid of the what rpg elements were left and released super paper mario on the wii, which is a God awful game; once square who in the day was a great company left, the series got progressively worse

considering you couldnt get a wii for like half a year, and considering the vaunted 3ds is adorning store racks to the tune of double digit copies in places like best buy, at least suggests the system is not as great as hyped; which its not by the way, yea i dont need glasses but the screen is small and hazy, and really not all that impressive

and if we are talking about nintendo and their great system support, ever heard of a system called the dsI, or the ds xl, how long were those out before, the next big thing came around, i think neither system even got a year; especially the dsi, i know of like one okay rpg looking game, that actually needs the dsi and thats it

fact of the matter is nintendo is the one who decided not to localize Last Story, logically speaking the only possible reason could be poor sales, given the good to great reviews ive heard of game, what is one to conclude; look im sure nintendo could come up to you and knock all your teeth out with an aluminum bat and you would probably pay them for it, but im not going say anything positive about a company living on reputation and the fact they have probably the two most iconic characters of all time in Mario in Zelda

hell while we are talking about support, look at the wii, im starting to suspect skyward sword is probably going to be on the cafe , and what really came out on the system 

That aside , Abyss is good, the loading screens are like a few seconds long, have you never played rpgs before, pretty much any rpgs from back in the day had these, and some were really ridiculous, i mean the only gripe i guess is that they spawn enemies way too fast on the world map but that is about it


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

The loading screen will bug you if not now on your second playthrough (if u do a second).

Maybe it's cus I've played abyss over 7 times.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> That aside , Abyss is good, the loading screens are like a few seconds long, have you never played rpgs before, pretty much any rpgs from back in the day had these, and some were really ridiculous, i mean the only gripe i guess is that they spawn enemies way too fast on the world map but that is about it



Battles are at least easy. So how far you in?


----------



## Scizor (May 23, 2011)

Tales of theAbyss is amazing. The first time I played it, there was nothing at all that bothered me.
And when I replayed it recently, the only thing bothering me were the loading times.

Tales of the Abyss is such a great game, imo.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> to the guy asking about p2 they're only bringing over part 1 aka innocent sin. They had hoped to join both halves together but not enough umd space. Why not two umd? Time constraints and business savvy most likely. Reason for not enough space is most likely due to the old and new ost being included, the climax theater which added two extra missions, one done by the raidou games screen writer and the other by smt's original screen writer who left after finishing dds but came back for the project.



Thx. Geez Atlus, way to make more shit confusing...

Abyss so far is kinda alright, but I'm not that far..and am stuck on the world map...lol. I think I just learned about Fields of Fonons or something after escaping the ship??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Well I beat Demon's Souls on Saturday. What the fuck? That's it? Shittiest ending in all of gaming history. Ever. Including some of the old Nintendo games like Mario when you just got fireworks and a giant game over screen. 

And despite hating PvP and constantly being invaded by dickwads that do nothing but eat grass after I nearly kill them, I keep wanting to play the game. But I don't want to play it again. Not ever. But I do... so badly I do.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 23, 2011)

your contradicting yourself


----------



## zenieth (May 23, 2011)

It's called being a masochist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

I'm addicted to it. It's like a terrible drug you hate taking but you can't stop taking it. Except that it doesn't make you feel good. It makes you want to smash someone's skull in (preferably your own or the creator of the game).


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2011)

It's fun to dick around in with all your upgrades and weapons if you do NG+.  

I was having fun using Riposte with the Dragon Bone Smasher because it looks fucking stupid and also hilarious.  Ending was interesting, but not exactly what I had in mind.

Did you fight all the extra bosses?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

I fought most of them, but I didn't fight all of them I don't think. I didn't beat Old King Doran because I just beat the game and didn't think to do him first.  I did fight him though early on when I was like soul level 30 after Ostrave killed himself.

Bad news.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 23, 2011)

Cid=  

"But cid! We lost the ship at totz!" 

"Bitch please, my ship got auto pilot."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Cid was a disease-ridden fish eater in FFVI. 

But still a hero.

Cid is always a hero. Except in the new games where he's a bad guy. Fuck the new games. Cid's a damn hero.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Tales of theAbyss is amazing. The first time I played it, there was nothing at all that bothered me.
> And when I replayed it recently, the only thing bothering me were the loading times.
> 
> Tales of the Abyss is such a great game, imo.



Playing as Guy is a blast, you feel so evasive even without free running.


Guy, Lloyd and Spada all play the same .
Wish they'd localize ToV on Ps3 because I dont want to rent a 360.


----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2011)

Cid in FFXIII is shit. Cid is a man, not some Bishounen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Fuckin' FFXIII fuckin' up all our fuckin' shit.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 23, 2011)

cid is supposed to be the rugged BAMF who takes hits like a boss and has common sense. 

"Ship at other side of the world! 

PUT IN AUTO PILOT TO GET THAT SHIT BACK"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

FFIV Cid is the best Cid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2011)

well thats fantastic tales of the abyss freezes when you try to get to coral castle on the ps3, and considering its 5 or so hours into the game i decided against restarting it on my ps2

so i started up vesperia, i have to say Yuri is probably one of the better protagonist ive seen in a while, although Estelle get irriating, and karol is a clown, at least rita is entertaining ; but i kind of want to play the ps3 version to see how they incorporate some of the additional elements, who knows maybe they will wise up and release it if grace sells well


----------



## dimhaku (May 24, 2011)

Yuri is a dick. He fails. He's not a hero.
Woodrow, Judas, Rid, Cless, Veigue, Malik. Real heroes. Real men.


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but i kind of want to play the ps3 version to see how they incorporate some of the additional elements, who knows maybe they will wise up and release it if grace sells well



They will release Graces: F in 2012 so it would make more sense for them to work on bringing up new Tales of Xillia than old Vesperia by that time. 

I'm going to import ToV PS3 this summer as there is a steady-going  in progress


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Speaking of Tales of Graces, I just started playing Titan Quest again. It feels good.


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2011)

There's nothing similar between them though 

I skipped TQ since by the time it came out I already got bored of playing Diablo-clones. I never finished any of the diablo-like games even though I liked a lot of them at the beginning.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Yuri is a dick. He fails. He's not a hero.
> Woodrow, Judas, Rid, Cless, Veigue, Malik. Real heroes. Real men.



Is see no Stahn or Kyle on that list.


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2011)

All these wonderful stats 

Anyone else is waiting for ?


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Yuri is a dick. He fails. He's not a hero.
> Woodrow, Judas, Rid, Cless, Veigue, Malik. Real heroes. Real men.



If by this you mean he's more down to earth, and less of a fairy tale character. I actually think it makes him better, people can relate to the way he actually makes decisions more. Instead of having ideal characters that match the expectations in your head of what you think you would do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> There's nothing similar between them though
> 
> I skipped TQ since by the time it came out I already got bored of playing Diablo-clones. I never finished any of the diablo-like games even though I liked a lot of them at the beginning.


Bad person. 

You should at least play Titan Quest and Torchlight. Great games fucker face! 



MrCinos said:


> All these wonderful stats
> 
> Anyone else is waiting for ?


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If by this you mean he's more down to earth, and less of a fairy tale character. I actually think it makes him better, people can relate to the way he actually makes decisions more. Instead of having ideal characters that match the expectations in your head of what you think you would do.



Agreed. 

I like Yuri. 
Actually, I've liked every protagonist of the tales of games I've played. 



ensoriki said:


> Playing as Guy is a blast, you feel so evasive even without free running.



I agree. =)
Tales of the Abyss' still my favorite tales game (along with symphonia)


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Yuri is a dick. He fails. He's not a hero.
> Woodrow, Judas, Rid, Cless, Veigue, Malik. Real heroes. Real men.



He's one of the better Tales characters. Just cause he isn't all Knight In Shiny Armor doesn't make him fail.


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bad person.
> 
> You should at least play Titan Quest and Torchlight. Great games fucker face!


I played Torchlight for a bit, liked it at the beginning but still quickly dropped it. It was definitely one of the better diablo clones I've played though 

Torchlight 2 will have multiplayer option so I'll probably stick to it for longer. Aside from it, I'll wait for D3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2011)

I know this is REALLY late to just realize this but I just found out Tear grants JP VA was Yukana.......:33


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I know this is REALLY late to just realize this but I just found out Tear grants JP VA was Yukana.......:33


Yeah, thankfully I had played UNDUB version of TotA and heard all voiced skits (which weren't voiced at all in official US release). Jade's and Tear's seiyuu were definitley the best among the cast. Though there were plenty of other famous and competent voice actors too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> I played Torchlight for a bit, liked it at the beginning but still quickly dropped it. It was definitely one of the better diablo clones I've played though
> 
> Torchlight 2 will have multiplayer option so I'll probably stick to it for longer. Aside from it, I'll wait for D3.


Torchlight 2 is gonna be pretty awesome. Good game to hold me over until D3 comes out, that's for sure. Unless by some miracle I get into the Beta. Hopefully I get into the Beta. Then TL2 can suck my dick until the beta's over.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I know this is REALLY late to just realize this but I just found out Tear grants JP VA was Yukana.......:33



I just started the TotA anime last night (blu-ray version) and I never heard their Jap VA before and when I heard Tear I was like "Why is Mezool (from Kamen Rider OOO) in mah Tales series"? 

Jade, I was like "of course he would be voiced by Zechs". Complete with him casting Indignation and doing the chant to the letter. That completed the moment for me.

Guy I figured he would sound like that.

Luke was the only one that threw me off VA wise. Maybe since I'm so used to his English VA but when I heard his Jap VA I was like "wow, I did not expect his voice to be that high. it sounded awkward".


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Is see no Stahn or Kyle on that list.



Jade and Richter don't count either?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> I just started the TotA anime last night (blu-ray version) and I never heard their Jap VA before and when I heard Tear I was like "Why is Mezool (from Kamen Rider OOO) in mah Tales series"?
> 
> Jade, I was like "of course he would be voiced by Zechs". Complete with him casting Indignation and doing the chant to the letter. That completed the moment for me.
> 
> ...



I felt the same way when I first heard Luke's seiyuu. I was just accustomed to his english voice is all. But as I continued watching the anime his voice became natural to me. Jade and natalia's was very enjoyable to listen to. I felt their voices suited their character.


----------



## Dash (May 24, 2011)

Gameplay (Abyss was probably the least repetitive) isn't the only thing that separates Abyss from the rest of the series, its the boss battles too. Half the bosses in Vesperia were either anticlimactic or against monsters.

I don't care how bad the story was, the best idea in any Tales game was the introduction of the Six God Generals. This paved the way for so many character conflicts (each character had a story with one of the Generals) and awesome boss fights. There were numerous times where you were fighting 2 or 3 of them at once.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2011)

I was kinda expecting to play as Flynn in ToV but was surprised when I didn't...Yuri is cool though...That HAT~~ LOL but seriously...not too may chars I hated in that game...from what I played...Almost got the elf back I think, but I forgot most of the story LOOOL.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Dash said:


> I don't care how bad the story was, the best idea in any Tales game was the introduction of the Six God Generals. This paved the way for so many character conflicts (each character had a story with one of the Generals) and awesome boss fights. There were numerous times where you were fighting 2 or 3 of them at once.



The best idea of any tales game were skits, really helps the character development. You see this a lot in tales of Innocence where like all of the real character development is shoved in skits and there is like 5 skits every 6 seconds (exaggeration). If you ignore all the skits in the Tales of series you just miss so much of the goodness.

Abyss' story wasn't bad .
Theres some small things not explained (plot holes) but for the most part it's all good. Characterization was there..well less for Anise but whatever no one cares about her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2011)

man there are some delusional individuals in the Vesperia boards on gamefaqs (involving rita anyway)

that being said yuri gets cooler and cooler as the game gets along, although some people say he is blunt and not that interesting, you rarely get a MC, who is street wise, likes getting into trouble, messing with people, and I hear he does some cold blooded stuff later on, which I approve of

i will say this, some of the secret missions are ridiculous; getting that idiot zagi to go overboard on the ship was a pain, and for some reason i dont have some of yuri's artes that others had at this point in the game, so i couldnt multi hit the giant boss in destroyed village that easily; 
question how do you switch characters, from what i recall in Symphonia you could easily switch characters in battle with one of the shoulder buttons 

and one last thing - yuri x estelle 


im actually suprised anyone likes abyss with what whiny brat Luke is, how long into the game before he wises up; and whats the deal with replicas, are they like genetic clones or are they just copies of some other nature


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im actually suprised anyone likes abyss with what whiny brat Luke is, how long into the game before he wises up; and whats the deal with replicas, are they like genetic clones or are they just copies of some other nature



Don't worry about Luke he gets abandoned in the game. When you get him back he's a different person (and you'll understand this growth through the cutscenes and you'll understand it more as you read the skits that show more character development and thought).

Replicas are copies, they age but they are made out of 7th fonons. They retain the same fonon frequency as their original.

You ended it at coral castle due to backwards compatability issues right?
Well after Coral castle, you'll go to Chesedonia, then Baticul, after than you'll travel to Akzerituh (with some detours on the way).
Akzeriuth is the event meant to change Lukes entire person.
You may like Luke after the change, he's not a whiner he's really the opposite after. He stops thinking the world resolves around him and constantly is looking to help people.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2011)

yea i busted out my ps2, ill go and play abyss after vesperia

btw anybody play tales of the world radiant mythology or something like that; i hear its a cross over of all the vesperia games and you can recruit all the main characters including luke, yuri, llyod etc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2011)

okay first of all , Yuri = Gar , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing Ragou was epic , i get tired of vigilance getting a bad rap, especially in games where you go around killing a bunch of stuff, I salute you good sir




question, am i colorblind , but what color is yuri's hair? Looks like purple to me, but in the game, on the wanted poster it say, looking for a male with an opened shirt and long black hair; normally i would say purple hair is lame on a guy character, but Yuri makes it work

after seeing Judith, i still believe it should be yuri x estelle (as a couple), but yuri having a little fun on the side with miss Judith 

- i have to say though the 7th secret mission was ticking me off, because i was trying to aim for the orbs in the barbos fight, but i would still be targeting some guy on the other side of the stage, and if i pressed x for arte, yuri would do a u turn and run across the whole stage 

i look forward to abyss, and i do plan to watch the anime, i hope vesperia gets an anime, i know there is a movie, but theres also an ongoing manga - plus they could resolve some issues 

and one last thing, in Port Torim i like the reference to a character thats added in the ps3 version , argh me matey.

edit: looking at the graces wiki page, cant wait for that game, supposedly has 10 additional hours of story from the original  wii version


----------



## Scizor (May 25, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I was kinda expecting to play as Flynn in ToV but was surprised when I didn't...Yuri is cool though...That HAT~~ LOL but seriously...not too may chars I hated in that game...from what I played...Almost got the elf back I think, but I forgot most of the story LOOOL.



One can play as Flynn in the PS3 version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Damn, why you guys talking about Tales so fucking much? 


And those skits were boring. I never read half of them.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

@Kira. Pretty sure his hair is purple. Maybe the japanese are bad with hair color, you know, like Ichigo in bleach is supposedly blonde.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

On the PS3 Jap cover his hair is black. I believe it's suppose to be black but a weird hue effect makes it look purple. 

Someone in the art department fucked up is all I know.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, why you guys talking about Tales so fucking much?
> 
> 
> And those skits were boring. I never read half of them.



Cause Tales is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Well I don't like it. 

The games were fun and all but they are like chinese food: 30 minutes after you're done you want another game.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

What? When I eat chinese food it makes me want more chinese food.


I'm buying fucking chinese food tonight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Exactly.


Wait, I had a point. I forgot what it was now.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

Your point, is that chinese food is delicious.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

Chinese food + Ultros = delicious.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Your point, is that chinese food is delicious.



This is correct.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Your point, is that chinese food is delicious.





The World said:


> Chinese food + Ultros = delicious.



I can refute neither point.

But Ultros is better.


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

Man shrimp fried rice is just


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2011)

I see, well on the xbox cover its purple, and in game its purple, so at least when the localized they should have changed that (though to be fair to them, its one little billboard that i think 99  percent of people skip) ; black hair on an anime inspired protagonist is pretty lame though especially considering the color palette of the other characters

i did notice that on one cover Estelle has blonde hair

To heap more praise on an already great game, the soundtrack for vesperia is right up their with LO and the best FF games; Dahngrest and Ghasfarost have two of the best bgm i have heard and flipping through the other songs , the majority of them are awesome 

@crazy, man what happened you used to be cool, and then you started talking trash about Tales

edit: he is right, not only does he have black hair, he has purple eyes (JAP cover), although i think in the game he has brownish?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

I asked for Shrimp at one place and the bitch gave me beef. I was so fucking pissed.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

I asked for Ultros but they game me squid. Which is what I meant in the first place.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Man shrimp fried rice is just



This with boneless chicken is my usual.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> This with boneless chicken is my usual.



Speaking of which I have french fries w/ boneless chicken in my fridge.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2011)

Im more of a Mongolian BBQ and Thai man myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

The World said:


> I asked for Ultros but they game me squid. Which is what I meant in the first place.



I saw a squid that reminded me of Ultros. It was purple, see.


Anyway, back to the RPGs: I need a new PSP game.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

I want Korean BBQ.

Wait until Sony makes a bunch of their PSP games for the PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Why? I don't want to play a PSP game on the PS3. I want to play a fucking PSP game on my fucking PSP. And right now, not in several months or years.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

Ima break your PSP, so you do as I say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

You just come and try it.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

YOU CAN'T HAVE MY AWESOME RED AND BLACK PSP!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

I'm going to put red stickers on mine then I can have red and black, too!


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

I got a red and black one as well.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Is Trails of the Sky good? Everyone says it is, but parts I've seen of it looks ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is Trails of the Sky good? Everyone says it is, but parts I've seen of it looks ass.



I played about 5 hours of that and it is all right. The battles are tedious sometimes though. I might pick that one back up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is Trails of the Sky good? Everyone says it is, *but parts I've seen of it looks ass.*



dot dot dot.


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, why you guys talking about Tales so fucking much?


Because it's better than Ultros.
Which makes it worth talking about in comparison to Ultros who is not 



> And those skits were boring. I never read half of them.


I agree for the most part but I like the story of Tales games regardless of what people say and the skits help make those stories better.
Besides a lot of detail can be hidden in skits, like Hyperresonance destroying the very atmosphere and crap like that. Or Richard's feelings to the death of his brother.  Sheena and lloyd being awkward together, etc.

Is it more or are all the RPG's going to Ps3 now Q_Q and I thought the Wii would be getting them Q_Q.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

I like the Tales skits, one of the best aspects to the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Because it's better than Ultros.
> Which makes it worth talking about in comparison to Ultros who is not
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is better than Ultros. Except for the Juggernaut. gun


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nothing is better than Ultros. Except for everything. gun



Bro I just said that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Not so impressive when you don't have mod powers. 


Wait, now a mod is gonna edit that.


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

I feel it still drives the point across


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Your momma!


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Your mother, your sister, your niece, that one fat bitch you met in Dairy queen, and fuck your aunt Ester.

Im Ensoriki bitch.

Tell God I called.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 25, 2011)

^ wow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

She wasn't fat.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 25, 2011)

Did she look like the guy from your gamestop?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2011)

Atelier Totori looks exactly the same as Rorona.

Combat is a bit more flashy at least.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Anyone play Trails in the Sky? Wondering should I buy it or not.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone play Trails in the Sky? Wondering should I buy it or not.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Npchu_CEA[/YOUTUBE]

There, I just gave you a big reason.


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Are there any decent Wii RPG's excluding ToG since I don't like playing imports.

Think I've played all the main ones.
Hoping for things that aren't drop dead ridiculously malibu barbie easy.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Npchu_CEA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There, I just gave you a big reason.


I know that one. Thats something someone else posted to me. JDK Band makes good shit, its nothing new.

I'm talking story and gameplay wise? Is it good?


ensoriki said:


> Are there any decent Wii RPG's excluding ToG since I don't like playing imports.
> 
> Think I've played all the main ones.
> Hoping for things that aren't drop dead ridiculously malibu barbie easy.


Arc Rise Fantasia
Fallen Dreams
Sakura Wars So Long My Love

Yep, thats all I got.


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Arc Rise Fantasia
> Fallen Dreams
> Sakura Wars So Long My Love
> 
> Yep, thats all I got.



I've got Arc rise...Sakura wars seemed odd I didn't get what I was watching.
Is it turn based or wtf is it?

gonna check out FD .


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I've got Arc rise...Sakura wars seemed odd I didn't get what I was watching.
> Is it turn based or wtf is it?
> 
> gonna check out FD .



Sakura Wars is a Visual Novel with tacked on RPG battles imo.

I like it, although Sakura Wars So Long My Love made me cringe on how they portrayed us blacks (well...America in general). So...much...fucking stereotypes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I know that one. Thats something someone else posted to me. JDK Band makes good shit, its nothing new.
> 
> I'm talking story and gameplay wise? Is it good?





Let's just say, that having this game will increase the quality level of your RPG collection and decide whether or not you have good taste.

tl;dr

Gameplay: Yes it's good. Difficult in fights but not tedious. Which is a plus considering I played a previous Legend of Heroes game and the gameplay was WAY too easy, plus it was short.

Story: It's very well done. Compared to the one I played which was more cliche'er story and straight foward. Enjoyable but not much. But this game. So many choices given, not just event specific, a lot.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2011)

Fallen Dreams? What's that?


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Fallen Dreams? What's that?



Ooops, I meant Fragile Dreams...my bad. 



Supposedly easy as fuck and light on RPG elements, but has an awesome story.


@Gespents

I might try it then.


----------



## Dash (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are there any decent Wii RPG's excluding ToG since I don't like playing imports.
> 
> Think I've played all the main ones.
> Hoping for things that aren't drop dead ridiculously malibu barbie easy.



Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn (my all-time fave game)

I had Arc Rise for a day or two before I went running back to the store to return it. Horrible voice acting and everything else about the game was so mundane, there honestly wasn't one redeeming quality.


----------



## dimhaku (May 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I like the Tales skits, one of the best aspects to the series.



Abyss and Graces has some of the best.
Graces has one where Hubert fanboys all over the Super Sentai of his verse and Abyss has this gem. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G6DSi3MArI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dash (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ooops, I meant Fragile Dreams...my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks interesting...I'll have to keep my eye on it. Reviews don't look that great though.

I don't know what to think of Sakura Wars. "Odd" is probably the best way to describe it although reviews were pretty decent. 

Anyways anyone play Folklore?


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Dash said:


> Anyways anyone play Folklore?



Only played 10 minutes of it.

I didn't like that 10 minutes so I took it back.


----------



## Dash (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Only played 10 minutes of it.
> 
> I didn't like that 10 minutes so I took it back.





I was several hours into Arc (like 5-6) but it left such a bad first impression on me that I just quit. And I got through Star Ocean 4, which was painfully generic but the gameplay was at least decent enough to keep me interested. Perhaps I gave up too soon and it might have turned into an okay game later on but it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 25, 2011)

I played Folklore. I found it different, but it's not that bad one you get past the strangeness. Then again, I'm a strange guy. Maybe that's why I liked it.


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Arc was pretty ugh.
I was like infuriated with the "plot twist" that occurs somewhat early into the game.
They literally change the fucking personality of a character in like a second, I don't even know where the fuck it came from.
Shit changed so fast it felt so forced...
Beat the game and I was still pissed as fuck.

Everybody is dead at the end.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ooops, I meant Fragile Dreams...my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fragile I did NOT like. Awful atmosphere. Looked decent but what a dreadful and boring title. Controls sucked ass too 



ensoriki said:


> Arc was pretty ugh.
> I was like infuriated with the "plot twist" that occurs somewhat early into the game.
> They literally change the fucking personality of a character in like a second, I don't even know where the fuck it came from.
> Shit changed so fast it felt so forced...
> ...



Dude spoilers!


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was going to get Arc because of a friend...but nvm. I'll get Trails in the Sky instead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2011)

Sakura is available on the ps2 as well, so you might as well get it on that system if you only get one

as for the skits, i like them, they really flesh out the story, and despite rpgs being the supposed story heavy genre, the often lack a lot of detail that you see in the skits

ill play arc one of these days because of the eureka 7 art design

and dont forget tales of symphonia 2 and murumasa


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Dude spoilers!



the everybody is dead thing is a lie.

But yeah somebodies personality changes so hard I thought I got slapped in the face.

I own Muramasa and Tos2 as well.
Muramasa has beautiful art to say the least but the fights do begin to feel repetitive, and everything scales so you never really feel like your getting stronger.
Also I was disturbed how this one boss had me strangely aroused.


----------



## Dash (May 26, 2011)

Symphonia 2 was surprisingly decent despite all the hate it gets. I thought the monster capturing thing was a nice addition but what was disappointing was that the game was mainly a 2 player game unless you played on normal difficulty because the original characters didn't level up. The story was pretty awful especially the plot twist with a certain Symphonia 1 character (honestly they couldn't come up with anything more original than that?). The characters were pretty much in the boat. Gameplay was pretty much the same except with free run and you're playing with a wii mote. 

Overall: 8.0/10. Its a solid game but I would only recommend it if you're a Tales fan and played the first Symphonia.


----------



## nekoryuuha (May 26, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I own Muramasa and Tos2 as well.
> Muramasa has beautiful art to say the least but the fights do begin to feel repetitive, and everything scales so you never really feel like your getting stronger.
> Also I was disturbed how this one boss had me strangely aroused.



Muramasa was a good one. I'm in the middle of playing it now. But I can't really agree with the feeling of not getting stronger. It's gets very noticeable if tend to backtrack for extras, like I do. Those first enemies get raped by my blades.


----------



## ensoriki (May 26, 2011)

Dash said:


> Overall: 8.0/10. Its a solid game but I would only recommend it if you're a Tales fan and played the first Symphonia.



I would recommend it if you didn't play the first symphonia.
The gameplay is pretty much solid but it's story is a slap on the face to symphonia fans. If you hadn't played symphonia you don't see the issue and there is not a problem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, I was going to get Arc because of a friend...but nvm. I'll get Trails in the Sky instead.



Did you play Ys Seven yet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you play Ys Seven yet?



How is Ys Seven? Been kinda interested in it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How is Ys Seven? Been kinda interested in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How is Ys Seven? Been kinda interested in it.



It's pretty awesome. 

Battle system is nice, standard action/RPG stuff with special movies and combos and shit. You have some item farming aspect to it, too, to make better equipment and items. Bosses are often challenging but if you have the difficulty too low the game is rather easy.

The music is epic.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you play Ys Seven yet?



I had it, like it, but I sold it to preorder MvC3 (the hype mayn).

Will rebuy it again one of these days.


Oh, and I just bought Trails in the Sky....this better be fucking good or Esura is going to have to choke a bitch. I spent 40+ on a PSP game....so...yeah...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Well it is a pretty long and wordy game. It's like a visual novel almost, but it has more RPG elements than any visual novel I ever saw. It just has a shit-ton of dialogue.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well it is a pretty long and wordy game. It's like a visual novel almost, but it has more RPG elements than any visual novel I ever saw. It just has a shit-ton of dialogue.



Please, please, please say I can adjust the speed of dialogue...or I'm taking this back for Arc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

You can skip it pretty easily.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Ok, Trails in the Sky is not bad. Really doesn't seem like this great JRPG everyone is hyping up though buts it ok.

Names for the characters are a bit bland too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, it isn't the greatest game in the universe or anything. It's just a fun game with a very large story component. 

The battles are a bit generic, I suppose, but they are all right. I like the skill system especially.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2011)

This needs to be an emote.

Edit: Nvm, loses all detail when small, you suck CMX.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

Ultros is god anyway


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2011)

Juggerultros is beyond God.


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

You should have seen our Ultros fun fest down at the FF thread then:ho I still have some of the pics we did back then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This needs to be an emote.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, loses all detail when small, you suck CMX.





Just make it a giant emote. Problem solved.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2011)

What do you think you are? special?


----------



## Nois (May 26, 2011)

CMX is special ina _special_ way


----------



## DragonTiger (May 26, 2011)

Question for the masses:

Between Oblivion and Fallout: New Vegas, which has more quests and overall stuff to do?


----------



## LMJ (May 26, 2011)

Wtf is this??? I am interested


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Looks meh to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2011)

eh its an arcade rpg, bastion, cant be that good if its only being released in arcade formant


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

I'm getting Persona 1.

Was going to get P3P but....I never played P1...but I did play like five hours of P3FES. I don't see much love for P1 or 2.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

Persona 1 is fucking horrible. Terribly outdated and boring.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Persona 1 is fucking horrible. Terribly outdated and boring.



Considering my tastes in games hasn't really changed much from the early 90s (other than being able to enjoy the newer stuff too), I don't see the problem.

Only complaints I've seen about it amounts to it not being like P3 or 4 (not saying thats you). From youtube vids, it looks like standard fare old school SMT (high encounter rate and all), which is cool.

I do need to finish P3FES...but I don't feel like playing on my PS2...like at all, which is why I considered P3P.


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

p1 has a decent story and by decent I mean fucking insane, even by smt standard. But christ that battle system.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

I guess I'll trade some old PSP games in for P3P and buy Persona 1.

I like the music in Persona 1 PSP too.


----------



## LMJ (May 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eh its an arcade rpg, bastion, cant be that good if its only being released in arcade formant


  But I like arcade games too


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> p1 has a decent story and by decent I mean fucking insane, even by smt standard. But christ that battle system.



Thought the story was dumb overall. Started off somewhat interesting. 


And Esuna you are right, I am one of those P3-P4 players who went back and can very much be the reason I dislike it so much. It's just that I come to love the Shin Megami's of PS2, so Persona 1 was way to far back for me to like. Battle system was balls, graphics were meh, story was dumb in the end, and wow the walking around sucked major balls.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Thought the story was dumb overall. Started off somewhat interesting.
> 
> 
> And Esuna you are right, I am one of those *P3-P4 players who went back* and can very much be the reason I dislike it so much. It's just that I come to love the Shin Megami's of PS2, so Persona 1 was way to far back for me to like. Battle system was balls, graphics were meh, story was dumb in the end, and wow the walking around sucked major balls.



See, me too, but hell...after playing Strange Journey, Etrian Odysey, Nocturne...I can play any damn thing at this point...except for Tactics Ogre...

Normally I play an older game with lower expectations so I'm often never disappointed. I went into FFI-VI with low expectations after playing FFVII first. However, unlike them, Persona isn't as old like say, FFI-IV. The original came out in '96. Problem is (from what I've seen of it) is built off the concepts of the old OG SMT games...which are _old_....like really fucking old.

I guess I'm more forgiving of older games I guess because I try to play them as a gamer would back in those days. Its how I enjoy older FF and Phantasy Star games (II-IV). My limit on how far I can go back on RPGs though ends around 1987 though. Any further back or even some games around that time is unplayable for me.

Maybe I'm not making sense to you though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

I got it. Like I said I think the problem have with P1 is the horrible controls with walking around. They pissed me off. And the story took forever to finally pick up. Sure Persona 4 had to take awhile to get going but once 3-4 started, it was never boring. Persona 1 had far to many boring parts, and I fucking HATE the goddamn combat  And I love Strange Journey and Nocturne 

Well Hope you enjoy it more then me


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I got it. Like I said I think the problem have with P1 is the horrible controls with walking around. They pissed me off. And the story took forever to finally pick up. Sure Persona 4 had to take awhile to get going but once 3-4 started, it was never boring. Persona 1 had far to many boring parts, and I fucking HATE the goddamn combat  And I love Strange Journey and Nocturne
> 
> Well Hope you enjoy it more then me


Eh...wow these complaints almost sounds the same as a post in NeoGaf...I'm curious now. Will get once I win this bid...

I was going to replay FF Tactics again...but I thought against it. SRPGs are too grind happy. I was even going to get Ogre again cause they said it was easier...but damn...the complaints lol. Why do they have you grind in SRPGs? I want to fucking strategize battle plans and shit, not grind each fucking character...then their jobs...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I got it. Like I said I think the problem have with P1 is the horrible controls with walking around. They pissed me off. And the story took forever to finally pick up. *Sure Persona 4 had to take awhile to get going but once 3-4 started, it was never boring.* Persona 1 had far to many boring parts, and I fucking HATE the goddamn combat  And I love Strange Journey and Nocturne
> 
> Well Hope you enjoy it more then me



What killed me for 3-4 is story wise and atmosphere wise, it felt fake for me. Like, it had dark moments but it was dark for the sake of being dark, then 10 minutes later you're back at school and Social Links! And hanging out with friends! And school clubs! Like really?

In 1 and 2, when things got dark, the story and the atmosphere embraced it on many levels. Between the conversations between NPC's or your characters and situations that did not let up. Like if you yourself were in their shoes you can honestly believe it. 

SMT 1 for example (even for a SNES game) goes as far as the impending apocalypse and the events leading up to the destruction of Tokyo and I just recently restarted and they really didn't sugar coat shit.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> *What killed me for 3-4 is story wise and atmosphere wise, it felt fake for me. Like, it had dark moments but it was dark for the sake of being dark, then 10 minutes later you're back at school and Social Links! And hanging out with friends! And school clubs! Like really?*
> 
> In 1 and 2, when things got dark, the story and the atmosphere embraced it on many levels. Between the conversations between NPC's or your characters and situations that did not let up. Like if you yourself were in their shoes you can honestly believe it.
> 
> SMT 1 for example (even for a SNES game) goes as far as the impending apocalypse and the events leading up to the destruction of Tokyo and I just recently restarted and they really didn't sugar coat shit.


The bolded is why I like Devil Survivor over Persona 3-4 despite DS being a SRPG (the only one I like besides Valkyria Chronicles) and grind heavy (at least its less tedious to do on here).

DS did not let up on the dark themes. It started off light and Persona 3-4ish with the school kids and all but it gets increasingly darker and more serious and it never lets up. There was no break or reprieve...they were fighting for their lives and their lives could drastically change the entire world (ala OG SMT games) and the MCs life.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> What killed me for 3-4 is story wise and atmosphere wise, it felt fake for me. Like, it had dark moments but it was dark for the sake of being dark, then 10 minutes later you're back at school and Social Links! And hanging out with friends! And school clubs! Like really?
> 
> In 1 and 2, when things got dark, the story and the atmosphere embraced it on many levels. Between the conversations between NPC's or your characters and situations that did not let up. Like if you yourself were in their shoes you can honestly believe it.
> 
> SMT 1 for example (even for a SNES game) goes as far as the impending apocalypse and the events leading up to the destruction of Tokyo and I just recently restarted and they really didn't sugar coat shit.



Well see I see it like this. They did sacrifice a bit on the dark level with Persona 3-4. At the same time Persona 3-4 contains characters I actually CARED for. I haven't played 2 yet but 1, I could give a darn about any of those characters. Actually, I don't remember any of them  So sure 3-4 went light when came to social links and school and all that, but it was a nice difference in the atmosphere for me. I do understand your complaint though 



Esura said:


> Eh...wow these complaints almost sounds the same as a post in NeoGaf...I'm curious now. Will get once I win this bid...
> 
> I was going to replay FF Tactics again...but I thought against it. SRPGs are too grind happy. I was even going to get Ogre again cause they said it was easier...but damn...the complaints lol. Why do they have you grind in SRPGs? I want to fucking strategize battle plans and shit, not grind each fucking character...then their jobs...


Well I do hope you like it more then I did, just couldn't get into it. As for SRPG, I agree. This is why I like just regular Strat games, they usually are more fun and rely on actual Strategy instead of just the grinding bullshit. That's how I always felt though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well see I see it like this. They did sacrifice a bit on the dark level with Persona 3-4. At the same time Persona 3-4 contains characters I actually CARED for. I haven't played 2 yet but 1, I could give a darn about any of those characters. Actually, I don't remember any of them  So sure 3-4 went light when came to social links and school and all that, but it was a nice difference in the atmosphere for me. I do understand your complaint though



If you wanna go with characters, then with only the 3-4 comparison, I like the cast of 4 more. On the sole fact that I can honestly believe they can be friends. 3's cast felt like they were just doing a job and just happened to be friends as a side-effect (and plus with the Answer's storyline, SEES can go fuck themselves, the pricks. thank god the game was kind enough to allow you to kick their asses one by one). 4's was believable that they're the kind of friends you can see at school and can believe that they can hang out without being jarring or forced. Like the new kid and his new friend hanging out with a beautiful girl, the star boxing champ, and a rich girl? Followed up by the boxing champ's friend with a dark past, a precocious kid out for revenge and a dog?

Just to put it out there, even though I look back on the games and respond as such, I don't personally play with a immediate mindset and set immediate standards and just sorta roll with it. To get the maximum fun out of it. Just happen to have more fun with 4. So I'm not trying to sound critical for the sake of being critical just happen to be a final result over a long period of time.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

I liked Persona 3's enviornment and story more. It felt more intense.

I do agree about the characters though. Half the cast can go fuck themselves.

I only liked Dog, Akihiko, Shinjiro, and robot chick.



Gespenst said:


> What killed me for 3-4 is story wise and atmosphere wise, it felt fake for me. Like, it had dark moments but it was dark for the sake of being dark, then 10 minutes later you're back at school and Social Links! And hanging out with friends! And school clubs! Like really?
> 
> In 1 and 2, when things got dark, the story and the atmosphere embraced it on many levels. Between the conversations between NPC's or your characters and situations that did not let up. Like if you yourself were in their shoes you can honestly believe it.
> 
> SMT 1 for example (even for a SNES game) goes as far as the impending apocalypse and the events leading up to the destruction of Tokyo and I just recently restarted and they really didn't sugar coat shit.



The thing about 3 is alot of the dark elements were contained. 

Like the shadows were contained to the tower and only once a month at midnight did the shadows ever pose a threat outside. Like a woman.  (jokes)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

I started playing Hexyz Force again last night. I never did play the other half of the story.

Good game.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Me neither. 

Which story did you start with?

I never finished the guys story even though his was better.

They kinda meshed all together anyway at the end which is why I didn't finish the other playthrough.



God there really needs to be more on RPGs on PSP/PS3.

PERSONA 2 COME OUT FOR AMERICA!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

I started the slut's story first. 

That's the reason I didn't play his right away. I kind of already know the ending, but I'm trying to make his story follow Destruction instead of Creation. Hopefully that changes the outcome.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

The World said:


> God there really needs to be more on RPGs on PSP/PS3.
> 
> *PERSONA 2 COME OUT FOR AMERICA!*



It will mayn, it will. Believe it.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

herpaderp


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> It will mayn, it will. Believe it.



I believed.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> herpaderp





The World said:


> I believed.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

It's a beautiful game.

Depressing as all hell, but beautiful none the less.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Let's just say that plot point is intentional


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Did I say plot point? I meant character design


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

Is it better then P1? In terms of battle system/walking around?


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Hell to the fuck yes. if you liked SMT: Nocturne and Persona 3/4 you will like this.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhqNFMhBKws&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

here's basically the gameplay.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

While the dungeon looks P3-4 ish, the battle system looks just like P1's but with better graphics...granted I haven't played either but they look very freaking similar.

I'm getting all the PSP Personas though! I'm going to stock up on good JRPGs for PSP since the NGP doesn't have a UMD drive...thus no backwards compatability of retail copies.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Are there any reviews in Japan for this game? Or any imported reviews?


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Only one review so far from Famitsu that I've found...

Also it only lookjs like p1's battle system. There's no psuedo placement component, the movements are purely aesthetic.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Ugh can't take anything Famitsu says at face value.

I'm guessing they got rid of the first person view or is that still in?


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Oh and a preview over at gamespot.

The video I posted shows how they move around it's no longer first person.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

the preview.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Hell to the fuck yes. if you liked SMT: Nocturne and Persona 3/4 you will like this.



Good I like them all


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei makes me wet with glee!


----------



## Dash (May 27, 2011)

It seems like all the good JRPGs this gen are on PSP. Fuck.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2011)

I think Strange Journey will be the last first person dungeon crawler in the SMT franchise.  



I thought Wizardry would be the last of its kind when I played it, but for some reason they decided to make Strange Journey the same way.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2011)

fantastic my power went out for like ten hours yesterday while playing vesperia at 3am, before saving of course, oh well

i might just skip out on persona and watch the two anime for 4 and 3 , and maybe play them some time down the road; the hour or two of the revelations that I played did not make me terribly excited to play the series, though i do kind of want to play nocturne


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2011)

The only things Persona and Nocturne have in common:

Japan
Turn based
SMT... loosely

That's about it.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

p3 anime is bad, noncanon, bad, has nothing to do with p3, bad, boring, bad, bad, did I mention bad?


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The only things Persona and Nocturne have in common:
> 
> Japan
> Turn based
> ...


They aren't that different dude.

You forgot something important...they both share almost the same monsters (albeit with different designs). Also, all post-Nocturne SMT/spinoff games share the press turn battle system (but with different variations of course). That would include Persona 3-4 too.

They aren't as different as people like to portray. The only SMT game that is pretty different (at least gameplay wise) is Raidou Kuzunoha.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> They aren't that different dude.
> 
> You forgot something important...they both share almost the same monsters (albeit with different designs). Also, all post-Nocturne SMT/spinoff games share the press turn battle system (but with different variations of course). That would include Persona 3-4 too.
> 
> They aren't as different as people like to portray. The only SMT game that is pretty different (at least gameplay wise) is Raidou Kuzunoha.



I actually agree with you Esura.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 28, 2011)

lol, what a ringing endorsement of the persona 3 aniime

man vesperia froze on me this time, although i think this one was more of a fluke freeze than the abyss freeze; i would say my only two complaints are they spam enemies way too much, its nice if you  want to level, but if you just beat some area and need to make it back into a town it doesnt help when they randomly spawn an enemy right in your face; and also the height issues piss me off - you have really short enemies who are hard to hit, and enemies that fly that are hard to hit, oh well all things considered these a minor issues


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2011)

somebody recommend me some psp games. I'm about to access my cash after ages and i need me some psp rpg


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> somebody recommend me some psp games. I'm about to access my cash after ages and i need me some psp rpg



I just bought the following games...

Persona 3 Portable
Persona 1 Portable (did not come in yet)
Trails of The Sky

Take your pick. I'm quite eager to play P3P actually after work. Despite not having The Answer or cutscenes, it improved the battle system and it trimmed the fat of going around the school.


----------



## ensoriki (May 28, 2011)

Tales of Xillia release and pre-order stuff with Class AND stahn costumes


I want...
the music...the glorious nostalgia


----------



## DragonTiger (May 28, 2011)

So over the course of the last two days I checked 10 different stores, three of them being gamestops, for a copy of Oblivion for the PS3.

Trial One: My local gamestop.  Didn't have any

Trial Two: My local Best buy.  Same story

Trial Three: My local Wal-Mart.  They had plenty of copies of the greatest hits version for the 360, but nothing for the PS3

Trial Four: My local Meijers (Wal-Mart like department store).  Nothing

Trial Five:  My local Target.  They had stickers up for the GOTY version for both 360 and PS3, but no games were there.  I asked, and they were all sold out.

Trial Six:  My local K-Mart.  Nothing for either system.  Note that since it was K-Mart, it barely had an electronics section, and I shouldn't have really gotten my hopes up in the first place 

Trial Seven:  My local Blockbuster.  I know, weird choice, but it was right next to the K-Mart, so I went inside to see if I could find anything.  They did have a PS3 copy for rent, but nothing for sale.

Trial Eight:  A Gamestop that I had to drive across town for.  I was just driving around looking for another Wal-Mart or something to check, and found this by pure chance.  I didn't even know we had another gamestop before this.  Anyway, I was sure I had finally won my battle and confidently walked in and asked the people.  I was shot down less than two minutes after entering the store.  Fuck.

Trial Eight:  The Wal-Mart I was originally trying to find.  No luck at all.

At this point it was about nine at night and I was super pissed, so I just gave up.

The next day, today, I got smart and decided to actually look up gamestops around me to see if they had any.  The closest one that did was about a 20 minute drive away. So after going to see a movie, I decided to make the trip to finally buy the fucker.

Trial Nine: Really fucking far Gamestop.  Since I made sure to see if they had a copy beforehand, I was pretty confident going in there.  I found the place okay, walked in, and started searching.  After looking for a couple of minutes, I still couldn't find it.  I was a little worried, but I was thinking it must've been in back or something.  I go ask the cashier, and he told me he just sold a copy of it earlier today.  And it turns out, that was the ONLY copy they had.  What. The. Fuck.

Dejected, I walked out to the parking lot.  The Gamestop was right next to a Target.  At this point, I expected absolutely nothing from going in there, but since I made the trip, I figured I might as well try...

Trial Ten: Fucking far away Target..........ACTUALLY HAD THE GAME!!!  It was the last copy of it on the shelf, so I grabbed it up and practially ran to the register.

I finally found it.

TLDR; Life's hilarious sometimes....

Now whether or not it's worth it will be a different story.  It had better be...


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2011)

Dude...it took you all that to get _Oblivion_? Shit I thought you was trying to get an Atlus game at first. Oblivion / Fallout 3 / New Vegas is literally everywhere in my area. My GS has like 10 copies of each one of them. Same with my local Target, Best Buy, Wal-Mart etc.

Hell I would of sold you mines for 5-10 bucks with no problem. Its that common place here


----------



## DragonTiger (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking the combination of me looking for a PS3 version and Skyrim coming up probably had a hand in it.  And just pure bad luck.  I saw plenty of copies of Fallout 3 and New Vegas during my travels, but I've already played both of those to death.

I was hoping to find the GOTY edition, but at that point I was just happy to find anything...


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> I'm thinking the combination of me looking for a PS3 version and Skyrim coming up probably had a hand in it.  And just pure bad luck.  I saw plenty of copies of Fallout 3 and New Vegas during my travels, but I've already played both of those to death.
> 
> I was hoping to find the GOTY edition, but at that point I was just happy to find anything...



PS3 version isn't rare....like at all. I would just chalk it up to bad luck. :/

You could of gotten the GOTY for like $25.98 on Amazon new, even less on Ebay. Funny thing is, the Shivering Isles expansion by itself is $29.99 new on Amazon LOL...but Gamestop generally have them pretty cheap.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 29, 2011)

....... I came. I fucking came. I WANT THIS IN FUCKING AMERICA!!!!


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ....... I came. I fucking came. I WANT THIS IN FUCKING AMERICA!!!!



I want that in europe =O

I really hope all that comes to Europe not long after september, too


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2011)

I thought at first when i saw the picks, they bundling an updated copy of Tales of phantasia with it, that would have been awesome, i dont collect consoles, but that one is pretty nice; now if we can get an announcement of xillia heading to the US 

i agree oblivion is as common as sand in the sahara


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> now if we can get an announcement of xillia heading to the US



And Europe


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 29, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I thought at first when i saw the picks, they bundling an updated copy of Tales of phantasia with it, that would have been awesome, i dont collect consoles, but that one is pretty nice; now if we can get an announcement of xillia heading to the US
> 
> i agree oblivion is as common as sand in the sahara



It'll no doubt will, unlike *some* ports from the 360 to PS3 whom will never get localized.


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> It'll no doubt will, unlike *some* ports from the 360 to PS3 whom will never get localized.



How come you're so sure?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2011)

actually if you look at the history we get like every other game, though recently they have improved and i think hearts didnt come out here because it was a handheld title

edit: ill probably import the ps3 version of Vesperia at some point


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How come you're so sure?



It's a 3D Tales game on a major console which hasn't been localized yet. Hence why Vesperia is here on the 360 and yet we don't have the PS3 version. We got Tales of Symphonia 2 on the Wii, which is a no brainer. We got Legendia and Abyss for PS2. We got Symphonia for GC but not the PS2 version. 

So in short we get whatever gets localized first and if for some reason said game gets an upgrade and ported to a different consoles then fate is left to the gods and Bamco (who hates us).

We haven't gotten Destiny's port/Remake
We haven't got Symphonia's port (fucking Nintendo) 
We haven't gotten Vesperia's port (and I was actually looking forward to it too).

There's hope for Graces even though it was a Wii game originally since that version was never localized (plus that version was more or less bug/glitch ridden). So Graces F has a hope spot.



> *actually if you look at the history we get like every other game*, though recently they have improved and i think hearts didnt come out here because it was a handheld title



With exceptions of the PS2 2D Tales titles which were 3 games. 3 awesome and the best Tales titles. And the majority of the handhelds save for Radiant Mythology and Phantasia.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

Graces is coming only flagships that haven't hit states if I am not mistaken are Hearts and Innocence, AZ made a patch for Innocenec though...so only Hearts is truly left out of english.

Im positive we are getting Xillia, whether it's on ps3 or cafe (if it comes out soon enough).


----------



## dimhaku (May 30, 2011)

TALES OF XILLIA PV2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn5p8q7bJNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 30, 2011)

If that's for PS3, those are some craptastic graphics.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 30, 2011)

The game. Looks. Fucking. AMAZING. Best looking Tales game to date.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> It's a 3D Tales game on a major console which hasn't been localized yet. Hence why Vesperia is here on the 360 and yet we don't have the PS3 version. We got Tales of Symphonia 2 on the Wii, which is a no brainer. We got Legendia and Abyss for PS2. We got Symphonia for GC but not the PS2 version.
> 
> So in short we get whatever gets localized first and if for some reason said game gets an upgrade and ported to a different consoles then fate is left to the gods and Bamco (who hates us).
> 
> ...



I see. It seems you are right.

Though I'm worried, as Europe hasnt gotten quite a few titles that the US did get  I really hope Xillia comes to Europe, too.

Though I guess I can just import the US version



TeenRyu said:


> The game. Looks. Fucking. AMAZING. Best looking Tales game to date.



I agree. It looks awesome.
I really like the cut-ins of them talking during battle and the aerial combat looks more complex/awesome; did I just see an aerial spell cast? lol =D


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2011)

well grace F was confirmed as whats coming to the US so nothing to worry about there, but yea there are quite a few remade version that we did not get that would have been awesome; 

so anyone heard about the rumor sony is going to be releasing a few ps2/psp titles on the ps3 like they are doing with ICO/GOW; hopefully some of those are going to be rpgs


----------



## Dash (May 30, 2011)

Well we already know that Graces F is on the way in 2012 but if Xillia were to get localized too that would be fucking incredible. 

I really wish they would give us the Tales of Rebirth remake, honestly think that is the best Tales game that never got localized (Destiny right on its heels and the Vesperia ps3 version).


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

Dash said:


> I really wish they would give us the Tales of Rebirth remake, honestly think that is the best Tales game that never got localized (Destiny right on its heels and the Vesperia ps3 version).



Along with the PS2 version of symphonia, imo


----------



## TeenRyu (May 30, 2011)

I just want Xillia. I'll do anything


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 30, 2011)

The gameplay looks fucking amazing, I'm personally glad the main character is a fist fighter. Makes things more interesting.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2011)

That's pretty interesting.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 30, 2011)

You have a fist fighter, A Female Swordsman Elemental Shaman, A Merc with a Sword n gun, a Butler with a rapier and magic, a girl with a talking doll, shit is epic


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2011)

Just picked up Eternal Sonata for 15 bucks.

Haven't played this in forever; I'm not even sure I finished it.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 30, 2011)

what system?


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2011)

ExuuBoxuu, since there was no PS3 version there.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> You have a fist fighter, A Female Swordsman Elemental Shaman, A Merc with a Sword n gun, a Butler with a rapier and magic, a girl with a talking doll, shit is epic



True dat.
I really hope it gets to see the world outside of Japan, too



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just picked up Eternal Sonata for 15 bucks.
> 
> Haven't played this in forever; I'm not even sure I finished it.



I really liked that game at the time I played it.
I really liked Claves and Falsetto for reasons I cant remember.


----------



## dimhaku (May 30, 2011)

I don't care if it doesn't get localized. I'm picking Xillia up just for the game system.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

They should bundle ToX with an HD Tales of Hearts port when it hits NA.
Want to play ToH Q_Q.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2011)

Legendia has a fist fighter as the MC, and Yuri has some fist attacks as well; imo a fist fighter is lame, i want a MC like Yuri but more diverse, he had sword, axe, and soem fist, i want a character like that where you can use what ever weapon you want; or a dual sword fighter like in Suikoden IV or dot hack -> fighting with fists is just really lame outside, well a fighting game -> why dont we have a zelda game where all he can use are his fists while we are at it


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2011)

Zelda's gameplay is shit thats why.
Moving away from lackluster battle systems, Lloyd is a dual sword main character.
Ruca wields a greatsword.
Stahn, cless, reid and Yuri, and Xing be on them swords.

Fist fighter sounds good.
I would like a katar user personally but that will come in time...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2011)

Yea and like i said Senel from Legendia uses fists, one game where an MC uses fists is more than enough, the sword is a traditional weapon and people like swords, hell like i said i would prefer you could chose your own style you can in games like mass effect and fallout, so i cant see why you cant in a tales game, but if im forced for my MC to have one form of fighting i do not want a fist user

by katar if you mean katara, a blade on a grip, its been done before including the aforementioned .hack i believe , it will never happen in a tales game


----------



## BlueSky Rena (May 31, 2011)

A hidden gem not many people know about, yet it gave me a joy on the road via me PSP - Jeanne D'Arc. An RPG by Level 5 that retells the tale with great anime cut scenes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> A hidden gem not many people know about, yet it gave me a joy on the road via me PSP - Jeanne D'Arc. An RPG by Level 5 that retells the tale with great anime cut scenes.



i wouldnt call that a hidden gem, at least not on this board anyway, everyone here pretty much either owns have played it or both


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2011)

I'm planning on starting replaying Tales of symphonia today.

I wonder if it's as amazing imo as it was during my first playthrough, now that I havent played it in a long time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea and like i said Senel from Legendia uses fists, one game where an MC uses fists is more than enough, the sword is a traditional weapon and people like swords,



As much as I like blades I also like hand-to-hand combat more. More awesome. The sword of deus ex machina vs punching someone in the face, one's more satisfying than the other.



> hell like i said i would prefer you could chose your own style you can in games like mass effect and fallout, so i cant see why you cant in a tales game, but if im forced for my MC to have one form of fighting i do not want a fist user
> 
> by katar if you mean katara, a blade on a grip, its been done before including the aforementioned .hack i believe , it will never happen in a tales game



That's what the Narikiri Dungeon games and Radiant Mythology games are for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I started playing two games this weekend:

1) Half Minute Hero: this game is pretty funny, interesting, and kinda fun. It's original at least.

2) Brave Story: New Traveler (or something): Kinda okay. Generic RPG goodness, but the random encounter rate is fucking mind-boggling.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wouldnt call that a hidden gem, at least not on this board anyway, everyone here pretty much either owns have played it or both



Yeah, I actually sold mines due to anger. I'll probably rebuy it eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

How can you be angry at Jeanne D'arc? Shit was easy as hell.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can you be angry at Jeanne D'arc? Shit was easy as hell.



Cause this one fight was hard.

Fucking hate SRPGs sometimes...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

There were some bumps in the beginning, I'll give you that. Once you hit level 52 or so you easily marched through the game at a feverish pace.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There were some bumps in the beginning, I'll give you that. Once you hit level 52 or so you easily marched through the game at a feverish pace.



I think I was only a hour or so into it so maybe I was at the bump.

I wish more SRPGs were like Valkyria Chronicles 1. It was so easy to level in that bitch.

EDIT: Is PSP 3000s moddable?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Oh, it's incredibly easy to level up in Jeanne D'arc. Toward the end I found myself purposely not killing enemies to try and make the game a little harder. 


As for the PSP, yes, that is very easily moddable. That's what I modded with. 



Follow one of those videos in the forum. That's what I did.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (May 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wouldnt call that a hidden gem, at least not on this board anyway, *everyone here pretty much either owns have played it or both*



word


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

But I just upgraded my PSPs official firmware to the newest one....fuuuu!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> But I just upgraded my PSPs official firmware to the newest one....fuuuu!!!



You're fucked. I think you can only do it on 3.1 and under or something.


----------



## Dash (May 31, 2011)

The Last Story confirmed for european release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Poor Europe.


----------



## dimhaku (May 31, 2011)

Almost every fucking JRPG has the protagonist wielding a sword. Let's get a change every now and then. Senel was awesome and the MC for Xillia is getting completely new artes for his style.
Finally, girl with bo staff. Fucking awesome. I can already feel my main team.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Almost every fucking JRPG has the protagonist wielding a sword. Let's get a change every now and then. Senel was awesome and the MC for Xillia is getting completely new artes for his style.
> Finally, girl with bo staff. Fucking awesome. I can already feel my main team.



Estelle Bright from Sora no Kiseki has a Bo Staff.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2011)

Dash said:


> The Last Story confirmed for european release.



Europe, they speak english there last time i checked, so that means if no US release, time to import that sucker, better than Japanese only 

Maybe i can buy a copy when i go home to visit. 

Nah, a sword can hack, dice, shred, lop, skewer, etc. fists can well, eh to each his own.

I find estelle annoying, but after what  she said to yuri when she found out he was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



offing people


 i cant dislike her, Yuri is a hard character to dislike like, probably tops my list as top character. I do still like Llyod, and I still think Symphonia is better over all, but yuri is probably the best rpg character. He kind of reminds me of a good version of Sephiroth.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2011)

Yuri is pretty badass, for a JRPG character anyway


----------



## dimhaku (May 31, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Europe, they speak english there last time i checked, so that means if no US release, time to import that sucker, better than Japanese only
> 
> Maybe i can buy a copy when i go home to visit.
> 
> ...



Where did talk about Vesperia come from. Gespenst and I were talking about fighting styles with staffs. I love those long, hard staffs 
Yuri is an ass btw. He is a sad attempt to pander to an audience that is obsessed with protagonists that buck the 'hero' archetype.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Wtf Yuri is amazing. Actually most of that cast in the game is. Love me some Raven and his sexual underlying tones.


----------



## dimhaku (May 31, 2011)

The rest of the cast are indeed amazing. Even Karol has his moments. But with Yuri, all I see is Namco jumping on the bandwagon of protagonists who buck the hero archetype and substitute style for substance. Fuck that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2011)

the only thing yuri is, is a rare example of character whose head is not in the clouds, and who is wise to the ways of this world, 90 percent of the characters tend to be like Flynn, holding to some misguided rules, etc., even when they do kill bad guys its in the course of battle , but yuri 
*Spoiler*: __ 



goes out and kills them in cold blood out , i have not seen anything like than in any other jrpg 




granted its fairly common in wrpgs, but yuri is a rare character among jrpgs
- also like his easy going joking personality, and i also like that fact that although vesperia tones down the romance, but yuri, raven, and even judith clearly wouldnt mind having a good time with the opposite sex, in other games, they make the protagonist seem asexual even when they have a love interest, but yuri is a guy, raven is a horn dog, but its nice to see


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

dimhaku said:


> Where did talk about Vesperia come from. Gespenst and I were talking about fighting styles with staffs. *I love those long, hard staffs *
> Yuri is an ass btw. He is a sad attempt to pander to an audience that is obsessed with protagonists that buck the 'hero' archetype.






(10char)


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

I'm having such a hard time playing P3P. Granted, I own P3FES and only played like 2 hours of it, but I feel like I'm missing out on alot cutscene wise. I don't feel like hooking my PS2 up to play FES or P4. I guess for now I'll stick with P3P...


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

Nonetheless P3P is still amazing to play. Had a blast farming away in those randomly generated dungeons.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nonetheless P3P is still amazing to play. Had a blast farming away in those randomly generated dungeons.



I like playing with the chick. Nice spin on the two hours I played of FES.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2011)

^eh i never like having a female protagonist, but i do like have an all female cast to going along with my MC

current Vesperia party - Yuri, Estelle, Rita, Judith; as long as the game has enough female characters, no matter how much they tank, or if there is some super powered guy character, its an all female party, one of the great things about suikoden, so many choices


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2011)

^Nah Man gotta get Raven in there with the 3 girls, for the after battle lines.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^eh i never like having a female protagonists



How come? :amazed


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Female protags are cool...and hot.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2011)

NO!

I NEED TO BE SUPER COOL AND MANLY AND TOUGH WHEN I PLAY GAMES!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

So I started playing Cladun again. It's a quirky, fun little RPG. You don't have to think too much. Sometimes a man doesn't want to think, just shut up and play.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Wtf is a Clandun?




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> NO!
> 
> I NEED TO BE SUPER COOL AND MANLY AND TOUGH WHEN I PLAY GAMES!



Considering I don't actually try to project myself in video games (lack of black male protags in many games is one reason why, and most create a character modes seem tailored to not making a cool looking black guy), I can easily play as a chick the same way I can a guy. I personally prefer using females in many games just because they are more aesthetically pleasing to look at.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

IT IS AN RPG.


The subtitle even says so. 




It's a dungeon crawling game made by Nippon Ichi. It has 8bit graphics, 8bit music, and a ridiculous cliche RPG premise. It's epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2011)

Girl or guy is fine with me, as long as they are interesting.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Got Wild Arms XF, this might be fun or terrible, hopefully it's not the latter.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2011)

Never played Wild Arms, is it good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

The first two games I've played were pretty good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2011)

XF is fucking BORING. I really almost fell asleep...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

They should make a gurren lagann RPG imo


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

The story is dull as fuck, but I'm liking the gameplay so far.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They should make a gurren lagann RPG imo



No, a Negima Rpg  set in the magical world, right when fate casually sends everyone to separate places in the world


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

They should make a sequel to Nier.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2011)

Girlfriend started Devil Summoner 2 again today.

That soundtrack is fucking fantastic; I can listen to it all day.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should make a sequel to Nier.



Remove backtracking and fishing, and I'd be on board for a Nier 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Remove backtracking and fishing, and I'd be on board for a Nier 2.



Yeah, they reused the locations way too much in the first game. No biggie though.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

No biggie? More like the junk yard can go fuck itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

That junk yard did piss me off after a while. Especially the elevator.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Girlfriend started Devil Summoner 2 again today.
> 
> That soundtrack is fucking fantastic; I can listen to it all day.



Your girlfriend has good taste in games.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfIlboVSGGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

in all my days has an escort mission never pissed me off as much as in this game.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

it's basically like this
5 towns people - First 3 cover 10 squares a turn, they never get hit. The last 2 cover only 3 squares each and are always getting killed aka auto game over.
5 soldiers - one gunner, deals with the main damage dealer, magic monk who's job is to beat a bitch at the gate's face in, one medic, a spearman, and bitch dog with no specials that is a bitch and has shit aim and should be shot.
7 enemies - one swordsman who can 2-3 shot, two archers  and 4 debuffers who 1/2 speed the party


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, I know that mission. It took me awhile to real you were talking about Wild Arms XF. That mission is easy if you know what to do. The Dog, Labrynthia, and Felix take down enemies while Clarrisa Continously Turn Steals the Swordswoman. The Battle mage at the gate should kill the Fantasica emeny at the gate before running down to the Swordswoman and continuous Turn Canceling her. That way, She never has more then maybe two or three turns in the whole battle and can kill the villagers. The others should be strong enough to clean up the rest.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2011)

^ I feel like playing the .hack games again.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> No, a Negima Rpg  set in the magical world, right when fate casually sends everyone to separate places in the world



Or both =D 

Edit: 4400th post, yayuhz


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ^ I feel like playing the .hack games again.



.hack was fun.

I only played .hack//Infection and the funny thing is, when I started playing it, I actually thought I needed an internet connection. I asked my mom to get it for me on Christmas or my birthday or something because I saw the case at Wal Mart or K-mart or something years back and I was like, I want that shit mayn! At that time I was hard into Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh and anime in general like really hardcore (well, still am on the latter point), so anything with anime styled characters on it I wanted.  So when I started playing and its talking about MMORPGs and stuff, and I was like daaayum I can't play my gift, but the game just went on ahead anyways. Then I started wondering...where the fuck we get internet from?  

Ah...youth...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay I've got myself a bit of a predicament I want to play through one of my X-box 360 RPGs but I can't decide which one to play through first.

It's Tales of Vesperia vs Blue dragon vs Star Ocean: The Last Hope. 
Which one should I play cause I can't decide.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2011)

TALES OF VESPERIA no question first. Then dont matter between SO and BD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2011)

Id say Tales , then Blue dragon, because you are better off waiting to play SO international on ps3

i played the first 4 .hacks, but havent played gu yet; i think they are good, and i really like that they are psude mmorpg with online elements, without actually being online, very interesting, but they get fairly repetitive so you need to pace it


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 2, 2011)

I definitely recommend playing .Hack to anyone and everyone interested. I've played Infection-Quarantine as well as G.U. Rebirth-Reminisce. It's a series I've always enjoyed, but was never frustrated with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

This Cladun game is kinda fun, but it doesn't seem to have a lot of depth.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks neko, took me two more tries but I gangraped that warden. Bitch had it coming


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 2, 2011)

Good. I'm glad I can help out. I've beaten the game and it's fun, it's just that there are points where, like that battle, you sometimes need a bit of luck, and some Trial-and-Error. Hell, I lost count of how many times I've failed battles like that, but fortunately, you lose nothing but time failing a battle since you can freely retry things.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Okay I've got myself a bit of a predicament I want to play through one of my X-box 360 RPGs but I can't decide which one to play through first.
> 
> It's Tales of Vesperia vs Blue dragon vs Star Ocean: The Last Hope.
> Which one should I play cause I can't decide.



Tales. once you play it you'll love it for sure. then whichever you want to play afterwards :33


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

Finished .Hack, the first series. How was GU or whatever?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't like the look of dem .hack games.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAFwMFBYbvs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Theres a taste of what you can do in tales; and the scary part is the ps3 version is much more robust


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

That guy is nub.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2011)

G.U. was alright; I personally like the battle system more, but that fucking story man.  And fuck Haseo, too; angsty cunt.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Finished .Hack, the first series. How was GU or whatever?



Gameplay's a bit more dynamic than the first 4 but lacked any strategy to fight such as elements being key in a fight or status effects. But the main character Haseo can switch up to 4 types of weapons (not immediately, over the course of the game series when he gets upgrades).


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds cool. Maybe I'll try it down the line.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Sounds cool. Maybe I'll try it down the line.



Me personally I loved the first 4 the most (virtually everything about it plus bonus DVDs). G.U albiet different was enjoyable. There's also the G.U movie which is like the alternate retelling of the 3 games.

.Hack// in general is one of my most favorite series. I love how the games are SO detailed in information about the ways of the world of the game, even down to fake game ads or spam. Completely in depth.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2011)

^personally i think .hack as an anime franchise tanks, .hack sign is highly overrated, and even in the game, it never really seems like they move anything along, its like they have this futuristic mmorpg world and try a few storylines, but it never goes anywhere; and the dvds that accompanied the games were meh; i think the high point of the games were like i said the creation of online world without the online, and overall its a good series, but its not a great series


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAFwMFBYbvs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Theres a taste of what you can do in tales; and the scary part is the ps3 version is much more robust



That was awesome imo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2011)

^with rita who you can do 1000s hit combos


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

That's too many hits.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Theres a taste of what you can do in tales; and the scary part is the ps3 version is much more robust



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08dxBn4ZaCU[/YOUTUBE]

The guy who made this video is a monster and hands down the best ToV fighter I've seen. Though I had already posted it in Tales thread.

Here are his next two videos from PS3 version:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6hKkzKs2Fg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GS96SU78og[/YOUTUBE]




The latest one is


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08dxBn4ZaCU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The guy who made this video is a monster and hands down the best ToV fighter I've seen. Though I had already posted it in Tales thread.
> 
> ...



Those are amazingly awesome imo.


----------



## Esura (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's too many hits.



Agreed....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^personally i think .hack as an anime franchise tanks, .hack sign is highly overrated, and even in the game, *it never really seems like they move anything along, its like they have this futuristic mmorpg world and try a few storylines, but it never goes anywhere; and the dvds that accompanied the games were meh;* i think the high point of the games were like i said the creation of online world without the online, and overall its a good series, but its not a great series



This kind of story is not exactly gonna hold you by the hand and explain then and there. 9/10 of the story content such as about the characters, settings, history are either within side-quests or mainly read through the "online message forums", e-mails and such. I can understand if this could be a turn off but I personally found it interesting. And this was back when a game like this was rare as hell which added to the uniqueness to it (meaning I was playing way back before it was popular). The Liminality DVDs are meant as more explanations from a different perspective from outside The World. Such as Pluto's Kiss getting mentioned. And various other loose info being tied together and have some form of purpose one way or another.

And as a series as a whole, there's SO SO MUCH content from the anime, the games, the light novel and shit, it's insane.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 3, 2011)

Every Tales of Game should start allowing you to battle your friends on wifi >.>

Damn thing plays like a fighter but they won't include multiplayer...come on now Namco.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2011)

I think a Tales game with online co-op would be awesome.


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

They should make a FFxTales crossover game.

Cloud vs Yuri


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2011)

@gespenst, dude dont give me that bullshit, I hate to break it to you, but sometimes the random splashes of paint on the canvas are just that, random crap, with no over the top philosphical commentary on the world; there is nothing hard to understand about .hack, its nothing more then a series of loosely connected series that may try do something grand at the get go, but none of them achieve that goal

agree with sepihroth, online coop on tales would be epic 

diagree with esura twice, nothing wrong with a thousand hit combo, and i would not want a fighter like dissidia, if im doing a tales ff crossover i want it to be an *RPG* crossover


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> diagree with esura twice, nothing wrong with a thousand hit combo, and i would not want a fighter like dissidia, if im doing a tales ff crossover i want it to be an *RPG* crossover



Who said anything about it being like Dissidia? Cloud and Yuri can still fight each other in a regular RPG (which is what I was talking about actually). So you essentially don't disagree with me on that one.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Every Tales of Game should start allowing you to battle your friends on wifi >.>
> 
> Damn thing plays like a fighter but they won't include multiplayer...come on now Namco.





Sephiroth said:


> I think a Tales game with online co-op would be awesome.





Esura said:


> They should make a FFxTales crossover game.
> 
> Cloud vs Yuri



All these things would be awesome.

Especially online co-op imo


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @gespenst, *dude dont give me that bullshit, I hate to break it to you, but sometimes the random splashes of paint on the canvas are just that, random crap, with no over the top philosphical commentary on the world*; _there is nothing hard to understand about .hack, its nothing more then a series of loosely connected series that may try do something grand at the get go, but none of them achieve that goal_



*Explain*

_So all major events never reach a logical conclusion? Like the whole Morganna Mode Gone situation which was brought up in Sign and handled in the 4 games? Sora recovering from Skeith's Data Drain (which was resolved in the games) which leads into another light novel and begins the whole Roots/G.U story? Latent Viruses and programs which is a mainstay in the series which reside in The World which incubates inbetween upgrades of the game which later become major problems for not only players but people IRL (which was also brought up in G.U)._

inb4noudumbass.jpg


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 4, 2011)

Online co-op in Tales?
With it's current system of find an enemy and then go into a battlefield to fight them?
So basically take the current co-op in Tales of playing with 2+ players and make it online?
Seems like it wouldn't work well for online since player 2 would have no control of where he's brought.

Or did you mean an exclusive co-op campaign? That be cool.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 4, 2011)

So I took everyone's advice and started playing Tales of Vesperia and I'm thoroughly enjoying the game so far. The battle system is fun and I can only imagine what it'll be like when I get a lot more arts. The characters are entertaining at least (Haven't played enough to make any real judgements yet) though Estelle's naivety can be annoying. Seriously graves for monsters? I face palmed at that. Zagi is nuts in a good way though he's awesome. I have some questions though.

1) Does Flynn ever join the party? Just curious.

2) Can I change the character I'm in control of and if so how?

3) What differences are there between the X box and PS3 versions?


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 4, 2011)

> 1) Does Flynn ever join the party? Just curious.
> 
> 2) Can I change the character I'm in control of and if so how?
> 
> 3) What differences are there between the X box and PS3 versions?


1) Only for a bit later in the game.
2) Yes, you can. Though you need to find specific item (which you won't miss) in order to unlock this feature.
3)


> Additional Content
> 
> The PlayStation 3 version of the game features full voice acting which is almost double the size of the script in the original 360 version. The game also features various new characters such as Flynn as a fully customizable, permanent playable character as well as Patty Fleur, a young girl with blond hair, who is an entirely new playable character. The game also features several unplayable characters from Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike which the game ties-in with.[8] In addition, Repede, Flynn and Patty are selectable as on-screen avatars with new mini-games such as a racing mini-game for Repede, new subplots, skits and main game quests as well as side quests. The game also has new songs added to the game's soundtrack together with remodeled towns and new towns and dungeons. The game also includes new bosses such as the Sword Dancer from previous Tales games, Don Whitehorse and Clint/Tison/Nan, players are also able to replay boss fights at Nam Cobanda Isle which is a play on words with the companies name (NAMCOBANDAI.)
> 
> In addition there are also new gameplay elements such as higher Overlimit Levels up to 8, more Mystic Artes including a dual Mystic Arte with Yuri and Flynn, new Artes, skills and equipments for characters. A new key item has also been added called the "Artes Ball" which allows an additional 8 Artes Shorcuts to be assigned to the previous 8 slots combined with the L1 button, which allows for a maximum of 16 Artes. The game also features a wide variety of new character costumes which include cameo costumes based on characters from previous Tales games, as well as costumes based on characters from other series, such as Xenosaga and Sgt. Frog.[16][17] Also included is a scene-skip feature, a Team Arena in the Coliseum which also has new battles and modes together with Pre-Order Bonuses which are Tales of the Abyss character costumes. The game also features connectivity with the Tales spin-off, Tales of VS. for the PlayStation Por


----------



## Esura (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't even want to play Tales now if Vesperia PS3 never coming out here. Fuck it, I still got other JRPG series to play.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

^Don't be so mean, worst comes to worst we have a translation over here, and its very likely we could possibly get it over here.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2011)

@esura, but i want cloud and yuri to be friends; that aside i cant see a multi company cross over happening

oh and flynn is fully playable in the ps3 version

ill admit, even after playing vesperia once on xbox, if  they released it tomorrow on ps3 id play it again 

@gespenst, you like .hack way too much that is all


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @gespenst, you like .hack way too much that is all



That's a very bland response my friend, very bland.

In other news. Bought Wizardry: Labyrinth of Lost Souls for PS3 via PSN. I found it meh. But the one thing that really bugged me? The dungeon you go through is *PITCH BLACK*! *PITCH FUCKING BLACK!* That is horrifyingly bad considering this is an old school style FP-dungeon crawler RPG. Not only that, I couldn't find an exit and the only way I could even leave is get my party wiped out. Welp. There goes $20+ down the drain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> That's a very bland response my friend, very bland.
> 
> In other news. Bought Wizardry: Labyrinth of Lost Souls for PS3 via PSN. I found it meh. But the one thing that really bugged me? The dungeon you go through is *PITCH BLACK*! *PITCH FUCKING BLACK!* That is horrifyingly bad considering this is an old school style FP-dungeon crawler RPG. Not only that, I couldn't find an exit and the only way I could even leave is get my party wiped out. Welp. There goes $20+ down the drain.



I hated the demo of that game, no fucking map, got completely lost, and not a big fan of first person rpgs, only Might and Magic ever did it right.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2011)

Fucking Shin Megami and it's bullshit hard parts...having trouble with strange Journey


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Fucking Shin Megami and it's bullshit hard parts...having trouble with strange Journey



Strange Journey is a bit easy from the first 10-15 hours I played, then again I grinded alot. My strategy, just grind...grind some more...then grind. Afterwards progress through the game....then stop....then grind again. Normally I hate grinding in RPGs but SMT is like Pokemon (wouldn't it be vice versa technically? lmao) in the way where they make grinding fun. I like fucking merging monsters, recruiting monsters, merging monsters for better monsters...its like crack!


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 5, 2011)

> I hated the demo of that game, *no fucking map*, got completely lost, and not a big fan of first person rpgs, only Might and Magic ever did it right.


You can buy map in the game.

Haven't played the game yet but when EU release will come over I will probably buy it. Wizardry 8 was such a great game and I hope that this one at least 1/4 as good as it was.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else ever played Septerra Core?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2011)

i would get wizardry, moondriver and arcana 3 if they were released on an actual disk. I dont pay money 011000111.

just a heads up to those with psn, the store is up, and you can get your 2 free games; though you are limited to a selection from five titles, free infamous and lbp is still cool

any more news on the last story european release?

@gespenst, a bland series like that, can only muster up a bland response from me; besides im not interested in waiting the span of multiple series over multiple media to get some plot progression , if i did id go watch higarshi


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i would get wizardry, moondriver and arcana 3 if they were released on an actual disk. I dont pay money 011000111.
> 
> just a heads up to those with psn, the store is up, and you can get your 2 free games; though you are limited to a selection from five titles, free infamous and lbp is still cool
> 
> ...



Well you in luck with Arcana Heart 3. In Japan and Europe, AH3 is actually in retail instead of DL-only. I actually have the Japanese version, which came out awhile ago and the European version is coming out soon actually.

Askys are some cheap motherfuckers. Even Zen United can fucking make retail copies of AH3...for fucking EUROPE...but Askys can't? Fuck 'em.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 5, 2011)

up to act 2 of wild arms xf.

this
fucking
rpg


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> up to act 2 of wild arms xf.
> 
> this
> fucking
> rpg


sucks
donkey
balls?



I'm just messing btw.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 5, 2011)

the story's nothing special but christ the battles are brutal


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Fucking Shin Megami and it's bullshit hard parts...having trouble with strange Journey



At a boss?

JUST LET ME HEAL MY ENTIRE HP EVERY THREE TURNS

ENJOY MY BULLSHIT ELECTRODEATH ATTACKS


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 5, 2011)

Tales of Symphonia for the GC....best game ever.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Tales of Symphonia for the GC....best game ever.



Certainly up there, in my book, yes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> the story's nothing special but christ the battles are brutal



I thought FF Tactics was completely gay on the tediousness but this game is straight up homo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2011)

@esura, i would rip them, but to their credit they at least gave up deathsmiles, Agarest war, war zero, and a few others; ill probably buy a European copy then - have to support my home continent (too bad games are really expensive there ;( )

I def. have symphonia in my top 5, and vesperia in my top 10, although despite its greatetness i have vesperia as only the second best xbox 360 game ahead of lost odyssey


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

The game's story has picked up but the battles are still the cockiest cocks to ever cock a cock.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I started playing Yggdra Union or something like that over the weekend. It started out okay, but I noticed that it's 100% linear with no time to rest or do anything extra or anything. I hate games like that.

It's like a crappy version of Fire Emblem.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone reccomend a nice PS2 RPG? Beside Persona, since I'm lurking around to find that on ebay and shizz already.

If it's not a problem, preferably complete the rec with some pros and cons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

What kind of RPG do you want to play?

Valkyrie Profile II is the tops.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Shadow Hearts


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 6, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Tales of Symphonia for the GC....best game ever.



I actually prefer Abyss. Symphonia is excellent, no doubt, but Abyss had slightly better combat, the character interaction was top-notch, the music was incredible especially some of the battle themes, and while the story didn't flow as smoothly as Symphonia, when the story was on IT WAS FUCKING ON. Games rarely get me teary, but Abyss hit hard. My favorite video game ending as well.

Playing Vesperia right now, we'll see how that turns out, it's great so far.

My favorite game period is FF IX though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Shadow Hearts ain't bad, I guess.

Suikoden III is better.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Can anyone reccomend a nice PS2 RPG? Beside Persona, since I'm lurking around to find that on ebay and shizz already.
> 
> If it's not a problem, preferably complete the rec with some pros and cons.



Grandia II, technically a port from Dreamcast.

Pros:
- Awesome story
- Awesome characters
- Interesting gameplay
- Enemies don't respawn, which removes tedium

Cons:
- Game is pretty linear (not a con for me, but it may be for you). Not FFXIII-levels of linear but you wont be going back to older places much.
- Fighting every enemy you see (no random encounters) is pretty much mandatory if you want to be able to stand a chance against bosses throughout most of the game considering you really can't go back and grind much in this game at all until the very end...and I mean like before you go to the last dungeon (well city whatever...not going to spoil ya) type of "end". And they only give you like one spot to go to.
- Enemies don't respawn, which kills grinding throughout most of the game.
- Oh, and some graphical hiccups here and there. Not a smooth port of the Dreamcast version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Grandia II is also a good choice. That was a really fun game right there. Though I still think Suikoden III or V would be a better choice.

Or VP II like I mentioned. 

For a different SRPG flavor, get Stella Deus.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What kind of RPG do you want to play?
> 
> Valkyrie Profile II is the tops.


I need to try that one. I like turn-based RPGs, but it's no real issue. You could throw any names, I'm open to exploration.


zenieth said:


> Shadow Hearts


I think I've read about that one


Esura said:


> Grandia II, technically a port from Dreamcast.
> 
> Pros:
> - Awesome story
> ...


I own a PC version of Grandia II and I like it a lot. Though, I think Grandia I eventually took the tops there. And the amount of grinding it took me to get the two last spels is something even FF XII could be jealous of.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Grandia II is also a good choice. That was a really fun game right there. Though I still think Suikoden III or V would be a better choice.
> 
> Or VP II like I mentioned.
> 
> For a different SRPG flavor, get Stella Deus.



SRPGs are something that intrigues me a lot. Always wanted to play War of Genesis III but never was able to find an english port And the only Suikoden I've played is the Ds one, which was surprisingly one of the coolest RPGs I have played. I like the 108 chars idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I need to try that one. I like turn-based RPGs, but it's no real issue. You could throw any names, I'm open to exploration.
> 
> I think I've read about that one
> 
> ...



If you like the idea then you should definitely play Suikoden II and V. Skip IV (though I personally thought it was all right).

For SRPG you could also try Suikoden Tactics, but it's very generic. Also very good.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

I've heard of it. Seems a nice game. Does the plot deliver? Is there strife and politis and shits and whatnot?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright I thought of a must play one for you, Odin Sphere.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooooh the Wiki entry made me interested


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've heard of it. Seems a nice game. Does the plot deliver? Is there strife and politis and shits and whatnot?



In Suikoden Tactics? No, not really. It's kind of generic in terms of story. Suikoden generic though, so it's pretty good.


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2011)

well that doesn't spoil the fun. And how many chars are there in your paty on the battlefield?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't remember. 

It has been a very long time since I played that game.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 6, 2011)

I would also recommend Shadow Hearts and Odin Sphere. On top of those, I'd also suggest Muramasa (Wii) and Demon's Souls (PS3).


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 6, 2011)

... I'm probably going to lose internet access for an unknown amount of time.

I'm looking for games (I'm currently in an RPG mood but if you wanna rec other things I'll probably be interested in those, too as I like most game types) for SNES, GB, GBC, GBA, and Sega Gen to occupy time that would otherwise be spent online. Recommend away. Edit: Please.  I forgot to say please. 
NES games are welcome as well but only RPG recs.

.......... I'm gonna miss the internet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2011)

speaking of suikoden , apparently there is a suikoden like game in Japan, where you the 106 stars are all school girls and the like, i think its a dating sim or something; sounds interesting, but clearly something we shant get in the US

saw the ff13 2 trailer, didnt change the gameplay which was terrible, only positive note seems to be they got rid of nearly the entire cast from the first game


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope there'll be news about the new dragon quest game, too..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... I'm probably going to lose internet access for an unknown amount of time.
> 
> I'm looking for games (I'm currently in an RPG mood but if you wanna rec other things I'll probably be interested in those, too as I like most game types) for SNES, GB, GBC, GBA, and Sega Gen to occupy time that would otherwise be spent online. Recommend away. Edit: Please.  I forgot to say please.
> NES games are welcome as well but only RPG recs.
> ...


All of them.


My recommendation would be to get these SNES games:

Seiken Densetsu III - plenty of replay value
Romancing Saga III - also tons of replay value
Bahamut's Lagoon
Treasure of the Rudras
Treasure Hunter G
Tales of Phantasia
Dragon Quest IV, V, VI
Ogre Battle
Tactics Ogre
Final Fantasy V


The only localized game on this list is Ogre Battle, but you can find the translations here: 

You might also browse the translated games, there are tons of games I didn't mention that are worth playing (Mystic Ark).


For the GBA, I loved the Castlevania games. All of them.

You might also try the Lunar and Lufia games on there. I liked those but not everyone did. 

The Genesis also has some good gems to pick up and some of them are translated from Japanese, I just can't remember any of them.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

Lufia 1 or 2 for the SNES deffinitely. I liked Terranigma too. and some Megamans Gaawa.

Megamanzzzzz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Mega Manzzzz. 

But that's not an RPG. 


You know what is though? Landstalker for the Genesis. It's kinda an RPG. It's more like an adventure game. But it's cool.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, Riviera - the promised land for the GBA is an puzzle/RPG of the nicer sort. It's kinda like Shin Megami Tensei.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm, I liked it. And I think it's not linear. Further in the game you can miss hell of a lot of shit when you pick other paths.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I haven't played it since it was released on GBA. I'm giving the PSP one a shot later this week some time.

Yggdra Union was totally linear and dumb though so I'm not sure I trust this franchise.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually liked Riviera. Never finished it because I got into replaying FFVI. However, Riviera I played on my phone emulator and it was helluva nice for something niche like that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Still don't trust it. 


But I'll give it a shot. I have nothing else to do. 


Unless I replay Ogre Battle. Man that has some kickass music.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel safe in this thread.

Replaying Tales of Symphonia right now. loving it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2011)

Mega Man Legends is an rpg; and thats why its the best. 

Toying with the idea of playing agarest war next, but ill probably take an rpg break after abyss and play GG overture.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

RPG B-R-E-A-K?




What is this?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2011)

It has some RPG elements but has anyone here played touhou pocket wars evolution. I'm loving every single bit of it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Thanks, everyone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

You should probably only listen to my advice.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

What about mine

Although little, it was nice


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

It was good, but mine was the best ever.


----------



## Nois (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll give you that as a post-count superior member and the more experienced gamer


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

We can all live in harmony.

If only we play co-op RPGs together. :33 Like Secret of Mana. Who's in?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2011)

Me! I have Secret of Mana on my PS3.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 7, 2011)

Tales of on Wii U .
Put all my artes on that controller screen and unleash ultimate combos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

The World said:


> Me! I have Secret of Mana on my PS3.



How does that happen?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

I find it funny practically no JRPG's were shown at E3 (Bar Zelda, etc)


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I find it funny practically no JRPG's were shown at E3 (Bar Zelda, etc)



This gen is a sad gen to be a JRPG lover. In one generation, a genre went from the one of the most popular and loved genres in gaming to being seen as a joke or getting scoffed at...all because Western gamers want to shoot up shit more.

JRPGs are slowly going the way of point and click adventure games, and arcade shooters....at least to the mainstream media....and thats fucked up indeed. Hopefully some years down the line we can get a JRPG revival thing going on ala fighting games.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

We'll get something going eventually. It just sucks because people are crazy.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, you all forgot bout TGS right? That is where there all gonna be.

Although is this considered an RPG?



And I could have sworn FFXIII-2 was a JRPG.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

We know, I sure as hell didn't forget; im one of the tales fans hoping for Xillia to get Localized.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

I approve of that Kubuto Set but where is Sasword?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *FFXIII-2*
> 
> I approve of that Kubuto Set but where is Sasword?



FFXIII-2? That game  I don't declare its real unless its actually good 

Sasusword was cut out, I like the guys here better


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Well you have 1 loner hopper, so what bout the other loner hopper twin?


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, you all forgot bout TGS right? That is where there all gonna be.
> 
> Although is this considered an RPG?
> 
> ...



Yeah, FFXIII-2 is a JRPG. I just want more of them than what are we getting. FFXIII was the only decent console JRPG I played this gen and I want more.

Sigh....back to Persona 1 for me.

Oh, and that trailer you leaked is a puzzle game.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

Drake over Sasword


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaming sucks nowadays. We all know it. 


At least we sometimes get good stuff like Dark Souls coming our way. But for ever Dark Souls there are 100,000 other shitty games that cater to everyone else.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

If I had a PS3 I'd play the shit out of the entire universe with you guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

The entire universe? 

What does that mean?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Drake over Sasword



Was about to say this.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The entire universe?
> 
> What does that mean?



Well, there's part of the universe, nad then there's the entire universe right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Sure, sure there is. 

I tried Riveria again last night though, and .


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I guess to each their own then. I really liked it, but then I got bored


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I got bored pretty quickly. I remembered why I didn't like it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

Huh, true that, the game didn'tdraw me in at first too. It got much better later, but then I got FFs on my Nokia xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I wanted to replay some games but my PC controller broke.


----------



## Nois (Jun 8, 2011)

I have two fortunately. But my PS2 is of the not-slim generations. No swap magic for me, and the freaking games are expensive for a begginer teacher me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, FFXIII-2 is a JRPG. I just want more of them than what are we getting. FFXIII was the only decent console JRPG I played this gen and I want more.
> 
> Sigh....back to Persona 1 for me.
> 
> Oh, and that trailer you leaked is a puzzle game.



Really? I think any sane individual knows the game is crap, and probably the second worst FF of all time behind Crystal Chronicles; but that aside even if I *pretend*, key word *pretend*, thats *pretend* it was an okay game, there are two little games on the xbox 360 called Tales of Vesperia, and Lost Odyssey. I also personally believe Phantasy Star Universe is better, well then all 3 actually but definitely better than 13. And I havent played them yet, but Magna Carta 2, Resonance of Fate, Agarest War, and even Last Remenant look better than anything I got out of 13. I forgot about Blue Dragon, which was light years better than 13, and hell enchanted arms was as generic as an rpg gets and its still better than 13. Oh yea and then theres a little game called Eternal Sonata. 

As far the ps3 goes Valkyria Chronicles, Disgaea 3, Demons Souls (yes buddy thats made by From Software), atelier rorona, star ocean international, etc.

And then I hate to call it next gen, but the Wii had Symphonia 2, Murmusa Demon Blade, Fire Emblem.


So in short you have either played one game period on the a next gen console, or playing through FF13 must have turned your brain to mush.


The only good looking thing about 13-2 is that ass clown Sazh is not in the game, not to mention i dont see hope, or the other red hair chick. And apparently based on the trailer Lighting is dead, huzzah!

I honestly could forgive either a poor story or bad gameplay mechanics but not both , in the same game, with Final Fantasy in the title. 

And yes there was another rpg announced, apparently its from the makers of Odin Sphere, dragon or demon crown, something along those lines.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 8, 2011)

I like Tales games.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Really? I think any sane individual knows the game is crap, and probably the second worst FF of all time behind Crystal Chronicles; but that aside even if I *pretend*, key word *pretend*, thats *pretend* it was an okay game, there are two little games on the xbox 360 called Tales of Vesperia, and Lost Odyssey. I also personally believe Phantasy Star Universe is better, well then all 3 actually but definitely better than 13. And I havent played them yet, but Magna Carta 2, Resonance of Fate, Agarest War, and even Last Remenant look better than anything I got out of 13. I forgot about Blue Dragon, which was light years better than 13, and hell enchanted arms was as generic as an rpg gets and its still better than 13. Oh yea and then theres a little game called Eternal Sonata.
> 
> As far the ps3 goes Valkyria Chronicles, Disgaea 3, Demons Souls (yes buddy thats made by From Software), atelier rorona, star ocean international, etc.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is, I've played all those RPGs and I forgot that I did. Hell I fully completed Valkyria Chronicles and loved it 100% until they made VC2 on PSP. Now its dead to me.

Every freaking JRPG released this gen except for FFXIII and Valkyria Chronicles (which is dead to me) on consoles, something was seriously wrong with it. It didn't make those games overall bad games, but they were seriously subpar, even to PS2 and handheld JRPGs. Resonance of Fate? No fucking story...its just...ugh. I can't describe how much I loathe this game. Star Ocean Last Hope International...bad fucking pacing, choppy graphics, and even though its a step up to other Tri Ace offerings, the story is still mediocre as mediocre can be. Demon's Souls...even though I personally consider it a JRPG...its a bit meh to me as well. Enchanted Arms is shit, don't even know why thats even mentioned at all. Disgaea 3 is quite literally, Disgaea 1 and 2 but with some variations in gameplay and new skin...so whatever on that.

Atelier Rorona is average, Ar Tonelico Qoga is fun, but a bit average as well. I wont really go into the other games you listed like Agarest War and Last Remnant cause those are shit too. Nier was awesome for its story and characters and music but everything else was pretty subpar. And no, FFXIII didn't turn my brain to mush. I've quite literally played (haven't beaten all though) and own every single JRPG released on PS3 and played quite a bit of the JRPGs on 360 at my bro's house, although not to completion cause they were rentals. FFXIII is just quite literally the best JRPG on current gen consoles imo for right now until Persona 5 comes out, take that for what you want to take that as. Haters going to hate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Nois said:


> What might you mean?
> 
> I don't know if my laptop would pull off the ps2 rmulator though



I'll give you special rates. $500.000 per game. 

Probably not, that emulator is fairly system requirement heavy for any decent performance.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> The funny thing is, I've played all those RPGs and I forgot that I did. Hell I fully completed Valkyria Chronicles and loved it 100% until they made VC2 on PSP. Now its dead to me.
> 
> Every freaking JRPG released this gen except for FFXIII and Valkyria Chronicles (which is dead to me) on consoles, something was seriously wrong with it. It didn't make those games overall bad games, but they were seriously subpar, even to PS2 and handheld JRPGs. *Resonance of Fate? No fucking story...its just...ugh. I can't describe how much I loathe this game.* Star Ocean Last Hope International...bad fucking pacing, choppy graphics, and even though its a step up to other Tri Ace offerings, the story is still mediocre as mediocre can be. Demon's Souls...even though I personally consider it a JRPG...its a bit meh to me as well. Enchanted Arms is shit, don't even know why thats even mentioned at all. Disgaea 3 is quite literally, Disgaea 1 and 2 but with some variations in gameplay and new skin...so whatever on that.
> 
> Atelier Rorona is average, Ar Tonelico Qoga is fun, but a bit average as well. I wont really go into the other games you listed like Agarest War and Last Remnant cause those are shit too. Nier was awesome for its story and characters and music but everything else was pretty subpar. And no, FFXIII didn't turn my brain to mush. I've quite literally played (haven't beaten all though) and own every single JRPG released on PS3 and played quite a bit of the JRPGs on 360 at my bro's house, although not to completion cause they were rentals. FFXIII is just quite literally the best JRPG on current gen consoles imo for right now until Persona 5 comes out, take that for what you want to take that as. Haters going to hate.



RoF was fun as hell. It was one of the very FEW JRPG's that came out this gen that was ACTUALLY dynamic in gameplay. Which felt like a mix of Valkyrie Profile 2's system with gunplay. Another thing being that the location was quite refreshing and wasn't a simple save the world story and more along the lines of a guys doing odd jobs type. Another also the characters are complete goofballs which made the game hilarious.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 8, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Really? I think any sane individual knows the game is crap, and probably the second worst FF of all time behind Crystal Chronicles;.




Whoa time the fuck out.
Crystal Chronicles?
Which crystal Chronicles are you talking about? The GC one was a great new addition as a side series.

Now if your talking Final Fantasy crystal chronicles: Crystal Bearers, I don't think they can ever make a Final Fantasy that bad again. If they tried.
Ever.


Anyways fuck the tales of hearts translation patch taking forever Q_Q.
Edit scratch that! The ToH patch demo is out!!!!!
Ugh can't wait till it's finished.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> RoF was fun as hell. It was one of the very FEW JRPG's that came out this gen that was ACTUALLY dynamic in gameplay. Which felt like a mix of *Valkyrie Profile* 2's system with gunplay. Another thing being that the location was quite refreshing and wasn't a simple save the world story and more along the lines of a guys doing odd jobs type. Another also the characters are complete goofballs which made the game hilarious.



I hate Valkyrie Profile too.

The game wouldn't have rubbed me the wrong way if the game wasn't a complete grindfest without anything to break it up. I can see why people may like it, but it wasn't for me. Didn't help that the location felt dull and lifeless.

I dunno...I just can't dig Tri Ace. They focus on gameplay to the point where they ignore every other aspect of a game almost. Even NIS's grindheavy Disgaea games makes me laugh and shit in between grind sessions and have more colorful characters. They (Tri Ace) are quite literally my least favorite JRPG developer in the entire industry.

Just my 2 cents...don't flame me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2011)

ROF story was terrible, but it was it's gameplay and mission structure that hurt it the most. Later on the game spikes in difficulty like a bitch on her period. Retarded fucking missions, escorts, and boring missions hurt it far to much. Good for the first few hours but then dies down. 

Last remanent was the same. Starts off decent enough but then takes a sharp turn into shit. A decent story for once but then jumbled with garbage ass fucking difficulty spikes cause the battle system was broken as was the level system. Yeah tons of problems with this one as it went on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2011)

^ difficulty spikes killed enchanted arms for me, i play like several hours in, then get to a boss who i cant beat no matter what 

^ too be fair FF 13 had those problem from the time you popped the disc into the console, so a few good hours at the beginning > then crap from the start button


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Lets just say that Tri Ace is effing horrible ok. Even NIS is better than them... yes even _them_.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ too be fair FF 13 had those problem from the time you popped the disc into the console, so a few good hours at the beginning > then crap from the start button



Really? I can't really say I've had trouble with the difficulty of FF 13 that I can remember. Only when I was trying do things you aren't recommend to really try, like take down those Behemoth Kings on your first time in Gran Pulse. Even though I did it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2011)

Nis isn't better then Tri-ace. Try-ace makes half ass games half the time. Nis can't even create current gen games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lets just say that Tri Ace is effing horrible ok. Even NIS is better than them... yes even _them_.



Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah, woah... woah.


Woah.




Woah, woah. Woah.


Hold on there, pal. tri-Ace has made some great games.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Really? I can't really say I've had trouble with the difficulty of FF 13 that I can remember. Only when I was trying do things you aren't recommend to really try, like take down those Behemoth Kings on your first time in Gran Pulse. Even though I did it.


Kira was trying to rip on FFXIII. He don't like FFXIII much.



crazymtf said:


> Nis isn't better then Tri-ace. Try-ace makes half ass games half the time. Nis can't even create current gen games


Which makes it all the more worse on tri-Ace part that I enjoy games from a somewhat mediocre developer over them. tri-Ace is to JRPGs what Obisidian (horrible developer) is to WRPGs imo, minus the bugs.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Hold on there, pal. tri-Ace has made some great games.



Valkyrie Profile games...hate. Every single Star Ocean game except for Last Hope...hate. Resonance of Fate....I _despise_.

Yeah I see no great games in their catalog.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2011)

Liked Infinite Undiscovery and liked So4 but yeah that's about it from them.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Need more Atlus love in this bitch.

crazymtf...I'm actually enjoying Persona 1...more than Persona 3 Portable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kira was trying to rip on FFXIII. He don't like FFXIII much.
> 
> 
> Which makes it all the more worse on tri-Ace part that I enjoy games from a somewhat mediocre developer over them. tri-Ace is to JRPGs what Obisidian (horrible developer) is to WRPGs imo, minus the bugs.
> ...



How can you hate VP? You're inhuman.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can you hate VP? You're inhuman.



Well, I liked the battle system....and I thought Lenneth was hot...thats about it.

To be fair, I never actually finished it or got far in it like other tri-Ace games. I quit early out of anger with a boss so I may play it again on mah PSP.

I just bought KH BbS for a second time. The copy of KH BbS I own didn't have a case (was part of PSP bundle) so I'm buying another copy. If any NFer wants to buy my old copy PM me. Prolly sell it around $10-$15.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Could you guys please post a list of the top PS3 (J)Rpgs?  (and, next to that, the top Xbox 360 JRpgs?)

Will rep for effort


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

PS3 JRPGs
- FFXIII (better on PS3)
- Atelier Rorona
- Ar Tonelico Qoga
- Disgaea 3
- Folklore
- Valkyria Chronicles
- Disgaea 4
- Persona 5
- Demon's Souls
- Hyperdimension Neptunia
- Star Ocean Last Hope International (better on PS3)
- Eternal Sonata (better on PS3)
- White Knight Chronicles
- White Knight Chronicles 2

360 RPGs
- Blue Dragon
- Infinite Undiscovery
- Lost Odyseey
- Magna Carta 2
- Tales of Vesperia (the better PS3 version wasn't released here)

Note that NISA aren't bringing any NIS games to 360. So if you are an NIS fan like Kira, get a PS3 and some handhelds.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2011)

Lack of mention of Tales of Vesperia makes me sad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

NIER is the best PS3 RPG. 

That and Demon's Souls.

Everything else can go suck a lemon in comparison.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2011)

Lost Odyssey
Infinite Undiscovery
Tales of Vesperia
Nier
Demon's Soul
Disgaea 3
FFXIII
Valkyria Chronicles

These are probably the top ones.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> PS3 JRPGs
> - FFXIII (better on PS3)
> - Atelier Rorona
> - Ar Tonelico Qoga
> ...



thank you very much. (Will rep after spread)

But, why did you cross out those three titles?



CrazyMoronX said:


> NIER is the best PS3 RPG.
> 
> That and Demon's Souls.
> 
> Everything else can go suck a lemon in comparison.



Thank you, too. (Rep after spread, too) ^^



Gnome said:


> Lost Odyssey
> Infinite Undiscovery
> Tales of Vesperia
> Nier
> ...



Of which console? =)


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2011)

They aren't out yet.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But, why did you cross out those three titles?





Gnome said:


> They aren't out yet.



Pretty much this. But no problem though.



Gnome said:


> Lack of mention of Tales of Vesperia makes me sad.


Late. 


BTW I didn't add Nier because its multiplatform with no difference between the versions. Its an ok game though. I was only listing exclusives and the better versions of multiplat games.

Also, note that there are other JRPGs besides the ones listed and more exclusive ones on the PS3 sides. I just listed the better ones of the PS3 exclusives. On the 360 side...those are all of the JRPG exclusives that I know of.

EDIT: I forgot about Last Remnant for 360...but I feel that its a below average game though.

EDIT2: Atlus/Index Holdings did announce Persona 5, so I'm not trolling you guys. However they didn't announce what platform it is on and everyone is speculating PS3.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They aren't out yet.





Esura said:


> Pretty much this. But no problem though.
> 
> 
> Late.
> ...



Alright. =)

Thanks alot for the feedback everyone; I really appreciate it.

Rep'll be coming your way soon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah, what they said was just about it. There are some others but they'll most likely make you rage (Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery, though I liked Infinite)


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> yeah, what they said was just about it. There are some others but they'll most likely make you rage (Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery, though I liked Infinite)



Please define your definition of 'making one rage' 

Also, what's you guys' opinion about Fire emblem (Radiant dawn)?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't played a Fire Emblem game since the GBA.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

Infinte Undiscovery's plot was, I don't even know what to call it. But it was a fun game.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Please define your definition of 'making one rage'
> 
> Also, what's you guys' opinion about Fire emblem (Radiant dawn)?



That game is the definition of 'making one rage' for sure.

Then again, I hate all Fire Emblem games so take that for what you will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

I liked Fire Emblem for a while. But after the GBA games and the continue monotony of the franchise I had to stop.

I mean I can only run linearly through a story trying not to die at all so many times.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> That game is the definition of 'making one rage' for sure.
> 
> Then again, I hate all Fire Emblem games so take that for what you will.



I see.

Well, to each their own 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Fire Emblem for a while. But after the GBA games and the continue monotony of the franchise I had to stop.
> 
> I mean I can only run linearly through a story trying not to die at all so many times.



True.

I have Fire emblem: Radiant dawn standing in my game cabinet.. unfinished 

I tried continueing it a few times, but the game 'lost me' each time.

I might try again, soon. But I just got my PS2 out of the closet to re-replay (yes: re-replay) Tales of the Abyss; so my wii (the console for which I have Fire emblem) is in the closet atm.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally into Act 3, bitches don't know about my resolve against constant sadistic battles


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Act 3 of what? Lightning Warrior Raidy?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

Wild Arms Crossfire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe it's time to get my PS2 out of my closet, too. 

That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is all dusty by now and needs attention.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Fire Emblem is pretty cool

Most recent was GC, but I wouldn't mind getting my hands on the Wii or DS ones. The Tactics Universe hack of 7 is great(now if only there were split class options of 8).


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe it's time to get my PS2 out of my closet, too.
> 
> That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is all dusty by now *and needs attention*.



It sure does and it deserves it, too, imo.
I love the PS2 as a console 



Stroev said:


> Fire Emblem is pretty cool



I do agree.

I cant put my finger on why exactly Fire Emblem 'lost me' several times.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the PS2 too honestly...but I can't play it anymore. PS2 games are horrible on HDTVs and until I get my SDTV back up, it wont be played. I also need a new memory card and controller.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Act 3 of what? Lightning Warrior Raidy?



Last place I'd expect a eroge RPG name being dropped.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love the PS2 too honestly...but I can't play it anymore. PS2 games are horrible on HDTVs and until I get my SDTV back up, it wont be played. I also need a new memory card and controller.



I see. =P
Well, you sure do attach value to quality 

(I'm not implying that's a bad thing, though)

But, now that we're on the subject, what are you guys' favorite PS2 games?


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Also, what's you guys' opinion about Fire emblem (Radiant dawn)?



Great game, I love it! I need to actually FINISH it sometime though. I get about 5 or so chapters to the end, but my need to level up as many characters as I can plus not allowing anyone to die makes me hit the reset button often. I love that satisfying feeling you get when a character "upgrades", usually gaining a level makes me go, "cool, I'm a little more powerful", but FE's upgrades give me more of a, "heh heh, you poor SOBs are gonna get it now!".

Whoops, realized you said Radiant Dawn. I don't have a Wii, so....yeah. Path of Radiance rocks though. I've also enjoyed the GBA games though not as much (FE is so much less of a "headache" when you've got bonus EXP), need to check out the DS one sometime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love the PS2 too honestly...but I can't play it anymore. PS2 games are horrible on HDTVs and until I get my SDTV back up, it wont be played. I also need a new memory card and controller.



Yeah, that's true. I hate hooking it up to my HDTV and then having it look like dog ass.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2011)

fav ps2 games

kingdom hearts
suikoden III
final fantasy X
Ephemeral fantasia
Disgaea


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Last place I'd expect a eroge RPG name being dropped.


Well, I actually want to play it to be honest. Hell I'm considering BUYING it so I can have it on disc.



Scizor said:


> I see. =P
> Well, you sure do attach value to quality
> 
> (I'm not implying that's a bad thing, though)
> ...


Well, I'm a bit OCD about every game system and game I own, even ones I don't like. Playing PS2 on HDTVs is unacceptable. Its not the way they were meant to be played. Good thing is, I have quite a bit SDTVs in my house.

My favorite PS2 JRPG games are KH1, KH2, FFX, FFX-2, Dragon Quest VIII, Grandia II, Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 FES, Shin Megami Tensei Persona 4, Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne, and many other games.

I'm a bit open minded when it comes to JRPGs unless a developer pissed me off too much with bad game designs (like tri-Ace and whoever makes Fire Emblem).


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2011)

Fuck you Nomura, get GD Versus out, so you can get to KH already. Shit, give us something to grab onto, a 20sec teaser, SOMETHING with KH3 on it. I beg of you. Please....


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck you Nomura, get GD Versus out, so you can get to KH already. Shit, give us something to grab onto, a 20sec teaser, *SOMETHING with KH3 on it*. I beg of you. Please....



My set has that effect on people.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Need more Atlus love in this bitch.
> 
> crazymtf...I'm actually enjoying Persona 1...more than Persona 3 Portable.



For real? I hated that battle system, how you move around, and story gets to wacky for my taste.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> For real? I hated that battle system, how you move around, and story gets to wacky for my taste.



The story isn't any more different from P3 and P4.

I am loving the characters though. Maki being kind of a klutz, Nanjo being...Nanjo, Reiji being the badass he is, with Mark being the dumbass he is...this game is quite charming. Also, from other fans, I heard that Yukiko, Eriko, Nanjo, and Reiji makes an appearance in P2 (both of them), with Nanjo being playable in P2 ES and Yukiko being playable in P2 IS and ES. I heard that it slightly continues from it...which is boss. P1 has a great story for a game in the 90s.

And whats wrong with the battle system? Its dumb simple dude. Can't hit that enemy with your weapon? Use Persona! Only flaw I've encountered is the sheer amount of status effects in this game. Now thats fucking ridiculous. 

I'm not understanding the soundtrack angst I see on other websites too, cause the battle theme is boss! Feels like I'm in an anime!











Its sad that Persona 1 doesn't gets much love, cause its quite literally my favorite Persona game now...until P2 PSP comes out cause I never played the P2 games. They need to remake this shit again...but with better graphics and redone artwork and stuff.

EDIT: I like how Persona 1 is easier than P3 and P4 too and not clutter with a bunch of mechanics. Not saying that P3 and 4 is bad, I love those two, but I hate S.Links. They had too much mechanics and shit going on, I like simple shit (main reason I like FFIV and FFXIII alot in the first place). The fact that Devil Survivor 2 has S.Links now bothers me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2011)

Battle system sucks for the reason you like it, very simple and very boring. Not saying that P3 and P4's battle system is amazing but far more entertaining. The one thing I really dislike are the characters, but personal opinion. You like em, I hated them haha.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Did your heart not tug a bit at the hospital with Nanjo and Yamanoka? I felt bad for the dickwad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2011)

Bossing it up in Strange Journey now. It's fun as hell. But it's very VERY abusable. Thank god for frequent save terminals and healing fountains though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2011)

anybody play growlanser generations, i like the art style, but havent tried it yet


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Never played it, but it looks meh to me.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

To the one who asked about Fire Emblem, Radiant Dawn was a tough one; but..Path of Radiance was one of my favorites  The game was amazing, tough, and decent story. The customization and everything clicked with me. I have Radiant dawn but I haven't gotten to actually try and finish it yet.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> To the one who asked about Fire Emblem, Radiant Dawn was a tough one; but..Path of Radiance was one of my favorites  The game was amazing, tough, and decent story. The customization and everything clicked with me. *I have Radiant dawn but I haven't gotten to actually try and finish it yet*.



I see. I'll check out path of radiance, then. 
Thanks.

Also, @ bolded, so Radiant dawn doesnt only have that effect on _me_


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

no, I heard that alot of people found it surprisingly Highly difficult. Still a good game tho. if you looking for another good Rpg to play on your wii, good luck


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Great game, I love it! I need to actually FINISH it sometime though. I get about 5 or so chapters to the end, but my need to level up as many characters as I can plus not allowing anyone to die makes me hit the reset button often. I love that satisfying feeling you get when a character "upgrades", usually gaining a level makes me go, "cool, I'm a little more powerful", but FE's upgrades give me more of a, "heh heh, you poor SOBs are gonna get it now!".
> 
> Whoops, realized you said Radiant Dawn. I don't have a Wii, so....yeah. Path of Radiance rocks though. I've also enjoyed the GBA games though not as much (FE is so much less of a "headache" when you've got bonus EXP), need to check out the DS one sometime.



Thanks for the feedback, anyway. =)



Kira U. Masaki said:


> fav ps2 games
> 
> kingdom hearts
> suikoden III
> ...



Nice list. 



Esura said:


> Well, I'm a bit OCD about every game system and game I own, even ones I don't like. Playing PS2 on HDTVs is unacceptable. Its not the way they were meant to be played. Good thing is, I have quite a bit SDTVs in my house.
> 
> My favorite PS2 JRPG games are KH1, KH2, FFX, FFX-2, Dragon Quest VIII, Grandia II, Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 FES, Shin Megami Tensei Persona 4, Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne, and many other games.
> 
> I'm a bit open minded when it comes to JRPGs unless a developer pissed me off too much with bad game designs (like tri-Ace and whoever makes Fire Emblem).



I do understand.

And I agree about Dragon Quest VIII; I loved that game, too.



TeenRyu said:


> no, I heard that alot of people found it surprisingly Highly difficult. Still a good game tho. if you looking for another good Rpg to play on your wii, good luck



I see, thanks.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Nier and Castlevania  

But my current favorite JRPG's are going to be.. 


Tales of Symphonia 
Tales of Vesperia
Tales of Abyss
Final Fantasy IV 
Kingdom Hearts 2 (That one has a special place in my heart for more..family reasons) 
Summon Age: Twin Nights (Haven't beat it, but fun as hell) 
Lost Odyssey 
Final Fantasy I-III 
Nier
Infinite Undiscovery (I loved the fighting) 
Eternal Sonata 
Persona (Any of them, when I get to play them  ) 
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance 
Legend of Zelda 

Theres a Shit ton more, but you know, sony monopolized them


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nier and Castlevania
> 
> But my current favorite JRPG's are going to be..
> 
> ...



Those aren't RPG's  no matter how good they are. Fire Emblem maybe, but not Zelda.



Edit: Has nobody mentioned Phantasy Star for a 360 game? I liked that game.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2011)

nanjo is such a boss in ep

IS makes yukiko one of the best characters in all of smt.
if she and maya were the best friend duo to ever come out of persona


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nier and Castlevania
> 
> But my current favorite JRPG's are going to be..
> 
> ...



Nice. 

I liked Eternal Sonata, too. 



Gnome said:


> Those aren't RPG's  no matter how good they are. Fire Emblem maybe, but not Zelda.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Has nobody mentioned Phantasy Star for a 360 game? I liked that game.



Imo Fire Emblem is an RPG.

But I agree Zelda isn't


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> anybody play growlanser generations, i like the art style, but havent tried it yet



I liked it (liked it more the fact it's 2 separate games for the price of one). But I'm not expecting anyone to get into it immediately. It's an acquired taste.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm really sad that there haven't been any news for a long time about some of my favorite series like Grandia or Suikoden (not counting Tierkreis). I'd like to see new Shadow Hearts and Breath of Fire too.

At least SMT and Tales of have a presence in these days, although the latter isn't that fortunate when it comes to localization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Aren't there any good PC rpgs that I haven't already fucking played?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aren't there any good PC rpgs that I haven't already fucking played?



... If you include Strategy ones like Starcraft... ever played Dungeon Keeper?  It's old and you'd need an old computer to play it but it's my favorite.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, Fire Emblem is at least half-RPG. Zelda, no. It's got an RPG-feel, sure, but so do many adventure games which aren't actually RPGs.



Scizor said:


> Thanks for the feedback, anyway. =)



No prob. 

MrCinos: it's better than what I was expecting for the future of the Tales franchise. Considering Namco Bandai had to lay off 90 employees last year, I thought it was likely there would be NO new Tales localizations after Vesperia. Now we're got Graces and the Abyss 3DS port, and things are looking up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... If you include Strategy ones like Starcraft... ever played Dungeon Keeper?  It's old and you'd need an old computer to play it but it's my favorite.



I did try to play that again not too long ago. But it's so old I couldn't get it to work or something.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I did try to play that again not too long ago. But it's so old I couldn't get it to work or something.



Console-wise... there was this old game my father played on the SNES called Dungeon Master.  You might look for a copy of that if you haven't played it.  But only try it if you have a good sense of direction. DX

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Id6P9RhDyU[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting game.  Creeped me out when I was a little kid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

I've played several games similar to that (Obitus being one), and I really hate them. I get lost so easily it's not even funny.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aren't there any good PC rpgs that I haven't already fucking played?


Lionheart: Legacy of the Crusader
Siege of Avalon
Prince of Qin

I enjoyed all of them although it was quite a long time ago. Except for Lionheart which I replayed recently but haven't finished the game yet.. I like its Fallout SPECIAL/Perks system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Lionheart: Legacy of the Crusader
> Siege of Avalon
> Prince of Qin
> 
> I enjoyed all of them although it was long time ago.



I'll look into those. But if they suck...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> At least SMT and Tales of have a presence in these days, although the latter isn't that fortunate when it comes to localization.



Tales of graces'll be localized =D

(I really hope Xillia will be, too.)


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aren't there any good PC rpgs that I haven't already fucking played?


Have you played *Space Rangers 2*?


If not I would absolutely recommend it for anyone. It's in my all-time top3 among PC RPGS. It's one of the most "alive" single-player RPG games I've played. And you can do so much in there (RTS-parts are optional):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I85PGB7gXrs[/YOUTUBE]

The game is seriously godly  I especially loved some of the text-based quests. I also think the game aged pretty well and still look great in its 2d. It could be better seen in a more quailty video here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJFzxxA6GY[/YOUTUBE]

I also have its OST for years in my play-list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

That game looks pretty weird. Maybe I'll try it if I can find it anywhere. Seems like it's also probably hard to find.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> nanjo is such a boss in ep
> 
> IS makes yukiko one of the best characters in all of smt.
> if she and maya were the best friend duo to ever come out of persona



Niiice.

I wonder why they made P3 to P4 unrelated to each other when P1 to P2 isnt.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Wait what? Zelda is an action RPG. They're pretty much the same as adventure games but still have RPG elements. And Space Rangers reminds me of Master Of Orion 2pek Both awesome 4X games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

What does Zelda have to do with anything?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2011)

CMX, post a list of what you've played and tell me if you're looking for WRPGs or JRPGs.

I'll try and give very short descriptions of my suggestions.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Wait what? Zelda is an action RPG. They're pretty much the same as adventure games but still have RPG elements. And Space Rangers reminds me of Master Of Orion 2pek Both awesome 4X games.



No leveling up. No Rpg.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

RPGs are games in which you progress though leveling and raising stats, but many people add these obtuse definitions to what they think are RPGs without looking at the common gameplay trends all RPGs (JRPGs and WRPGs) share.

RPGs without levels or some sort of growth mechanic is like a shooter with no guns or bullets. You just can't do it. Only Zelda II could be called an RPG.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Zelda is a better Rpg than most other games out there which is kinda sad..


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

Although I respect your opinion, I strongly disagree.....like strongly.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Zelda is a better Rpg than most other games out there which is kinda sad..



You be trollins now.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

RPGs are games in which you develop your characters in various ways, not only by leveling up, but also gaining equipment, bonuses and solving puzzles in dungeons to progress your journey to face some shits and save other shits. Zelda's just an action RPG with a different approach to developing your character than usual.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

In Zelda, your character doesn't develop. Link just gains more health and weapons....like every other single adventure game to be released from hell and back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Naruto said:


> CMX, post a list of what you've played and tell me if you're looking for WRPGs or JRPGs.
> 
> I'll try and give very short descriptions of my suggestions.



*Here's what I played and liked:*

Diablo I & II
Grandia II (PC port so it counts )
Titan Quest
Septerra Core (marginally)
Darkstone
Fate (kinda)
Torchlight
Fable
NOX
Arcanum
Sacred
Hexen II (kind of an RPG)
Ultima VIII & IX
Deus Ex (to a degree; I got bored of it quickly)
(maybe more, can't remember)


*Here's what I played and didn't like:*

The Witcher
Neverwinter Nights
Bunch of shitty MMORPGs
Divine Divinity
Mass Effect
Knights of the old Republic
Dungeon Siege I & II
Fallout I - III
Baldur's Gate II
Dragon Age (I actually liked this at first but then I didn't later)
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Might & Magic (can't remember which one XIII or IX or something)
(maybe more, can't remember)


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> RPGs are games in which you develop your characters in various ways, not only by leveling up, but also gaining equipment, bonuses and solving puzzles in dungeons to progress your journey to face some shits and save other shits. Zelda's just an action RPG with a different approach to developing your character than usual.



Given the context of where RPG's came from, which is pen and paper games with dice, and the rules associated with those games. No.

And to the underlined, those gaming elements can be applied to numerous genre's and don't help to define something as an RPG at all.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Go play Dungeon Siege III, just came out.


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I've researched some stuffs, and it appears that Zelda is largely classified as an action-adventure game. After some thought I withdraw my previous opinion and go with "not really an RPG"


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You be trollins now.



Just a tad  


@Esura: Im kidding, I know Zelda isn't truly an rpg, its just I recognize it more than some of the more..terrible rpg's out there. Don't get me wrong I know my stuff so no worries :33


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

RPGs and stats go hand to hand...you can't have one without the other. Well you can...but just go with it dammit.

While of course you have different variations on this, WRPGs focus on player choice and freedom, JRPGs focus on telling a narrative through a linear experience but at the end of the day, they both have stats and/or levels to tailor your character's strengths and weakness. This aspect was prevalent even in pen and paper RPGs.

Zelda II is the only Zelda game to actually be an RPG.

EDIT: Ok, my post came late.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I have enough RPG's to hold me over to Record of Agarest War Zero


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2011)

IT's still silly how when I think RPG Zelda comes to my mind more often than anything PCRPG...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Zelda II was awesome. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Zelda is an rpg, but it's not the focal point of it, so it is not categorized as an rpg.

You still go through a linear narrative as a character and watch as they develop and grow more powerful.

Gaining your "levels" through heart pieces obtained from killing bosses and travelling the world, and gaining new items through dungeons to increase your repetoire.

There is still character progression in Legend of zelda, a hell of a lot of games are RPG's but the RPG part of them isn't the focus so they don't get labeled as such.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2011)

CMX said:
			
		

> *Here's what I played and didn't like:*
> -Baldur's Gate II



Seriously?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

CMX is a Bioware hater.


And I still don't consider Zelda an RPG, you don't even need to grab the heart pieces to make it through the game. And the equipment you get is specialized for a purpose and not stat driven.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> CMX is a Bioware hater.
> 
> 
> And I still don't consider Zelda an RPG, you don't even need to grab the heart pieces to make it through the game. And the equipment you get is specialized for a purpose and not stat driven.


The equipment still have stats on them they are just hidden from the player.

You don't need to level up in Kingdom hearts to make it through the game.
You don't need to level up in some Final Fantasies.
You don't need to level up in some RPG's in general.


Many games are RPG's but being an RPG is not their focus so they don't categorize themselves as RPG's. Same goes for MMORPG's some games are MMORPG's but they don't call themselves that because of the way they are.

stat's not being displayed doesn't suddenly mean your not an RPG by definition.

Look at OoT, multiple weapons, many do more damage than the other because they have different attack stats, but the player is not told the values of these weapons. You still go through the role of playing as Link saving the world, gaining items as you go. Links personality has been rather bland purposefully so the player can fill in their own view of who he is as you play that role.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2011)

RPG's where you don't need to level up to get through are usually because of enemy scaling which tends to be considered bad game design.

Also, if a game isn't focused on being an RPG, then why call it one?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> RPG's where you don't need to level up to get through are usually because of enemy scaling which tends to be considered bad game design.
> 
> Also, if a game isn't focused on being an RPG, then why call it one?



Hence why they don't call themselves RPG's despite being them. Not to mention that some genres have negative connotations to them for the purpose of what you are creating so calling your game that genre will make it fair worse.

Never said anything about scaling. All the enemies in KH for instance are fixed, but you don't nee to level up in KH because if your skill at the game is high enough it overcomes any need for levels in the story. In RPG's where your skill in that game is the main factor levels and the like only help to make the game easier if you are not up to par. As such no RPG needs levels or this rapid stat progression.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hence why they don't call themselves RPG's despite being them. Not to mention that some genres have negative connotations to them for the purpose of what you are creating so calling your game that genre will make it fair worse.
> 
> Never said anything about scaling. All the enemies in KH for instance are fixed, but *you don't nee to level up in KH* because if your skill at the game is high enough it overcomes any need for levels in the story. In RPG's where your skill in that game is the main factor levels and the like only help to make the game easier if you are not up to par. As such no RPG needs levels or this rapid stat progression.



You obviously never played a KH game before if you think that. Granted, KH isn't some hard RPG by any stretch of the imagination (well the first one was somewhat difficult on some parts)...but your level does matter, trust me. I know what I'm talking about. I'm the Gaming Department's very own KH-tard. 


@ Naruto 

I don't care for Bioware much either. Granted I don't hate Bioware like CMX, I do like some of their games actually, but I'm not caught up into the hype Bioware gets so I get lumped as a hater here too. 

Much of my beef with Bioware is them genre-bending RPGs and making RPG-lite games. I prefer Bethesda to them much more personally. *IMO*, I feel that Bioware is slowly killing the genre to appeal to that dudebro crowd.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Seriously?



Oddly enough, it's the same with me. That game bored me. Guess IF I played it when everyone else jizzed all about it I might fall into the sheep herd, but meh. Didn't like how it looked, and worked. I'm raised on jRPGs.

As for the RPG argument,  look at FFX, you didn't level up there, nor did you really have much equipment to dress up in. You gained points to unlock stats/skills, and got weapons with specific abilities to help you out in your dungeon crawling. You got side quests that aso had nothing to do with fighting whatsoever sometimes.

In Zelda, you get bonuses to your HP, granted not required, but hey, same with FFX. You et role-specific equipment, with augments. Also, in Ocarina of Time, you had swords with a power quantifier. The goron sword was twice as powerful in dmg as the mastersword.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oddly enough, it's the same with me. That game bored me. Guess IF I played it when everyone else jizzed all about it I might fall into the sheep herd, but meh. Didn't like how it looked, and worked. *I'm raised on jRPGs.*



Me too. 

And with the way this gen going, I feel like I am going through some JRPG detox/rehab or something. I can't get my fix unless its on portables or some shit on a toilet, and console JRPGs are as few and far between. Most of the RPGs on consoles are of the WRPG sort, but its not the same. Its like going from cocaine (JRPGs) to marijuana (WRPGs). Its fucking up my whole rotation! I need the good shit.

FUUUUU


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2011)

relating to the zelda discussion, if you scroll down to gameplay for article on the first zelda and I quote "The game itself introduces a new level of gaming, one that includes roleplaying, action, adventure, and puzzle/logic." Do you see what is the first thing listed.
This gets back into the notion that people tend to think only tb or strategy games are rpgs while ignoring hack and slash, like the entire shining series, at least the games ive played. I mean how is Phantasy Star Online, Shining Tears/Wind, Kingdom Hearts, even Tales different from zelda. Instead of numbers, Zelda uses cute little hearts to display your stats and leveling. 

Ill admit Link and Zelda, and Ganon for that matter are static, and the games tend to be sparse in general with characters, but thats more of Nintendo being lazy with their ambigious connections of the games; besides there are plenty of rpgs were there is no little to no character development so I dont think that can be used as a critera. 

I view strictly action adventure as games like like DMCs, GOWs, and even Castlevania is closer to being strictly a action adventure, versus action rpg. 

So when are we getting some new rpg news, because E3 was mia in that category.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Instead of numbers, Zelda uses cute little hearts to display your stats and leveling.



So Zelda utilizes HP (no other "stats" are affected by Heart Pieces). By that logic, some platformers out there are RPGs.....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> So Zelda utilizes HP (no other "stats" are affected by Heart Pieces). By that logic, some platformers out there are RPGs.....



This. And as far as gear you get, the damage it does remains static through the whole game and is never replaced.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Why the hell is this debate still going on? This "Zelda is a RPG" shit has been debunked years ago...like has to be every bit about 10+ years ago.

This is why the RPG genre is going to be non-existent like pure adventure games in 10 years. This is almost similar to what Paul Mooney said about black people. Everyone wants to make a game a RPG without being a RPG and everybody wants to call something a RPG without being a RPG. In 10 years there wont be traditional RPGs, there will be a bunch of shooters with RPG elements and hack n' slash games with RPG elements. Well we already have them now...but its going to be even more.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And I still don't consider Zelda an RPG, you don't even need to grab the heart pieces to make it through the game. And the equipment you get is specialized for a purpose and not stat driven.



This sums up why Zelda isnt an RPG nicely, imo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes you  only level health because like another aspect of rpgs, its weapon collection that augments your other stats. You know like in link to the past green to blue to red armor, with each the damage you take goes down. Or regular to master, to tempered orange, to final sword to augment damage. 

Fact is Zelda has never been groundbreaking in the gameplay department, if you really want to get to the heart of the matter, its as simple as an rpg gets, utilizing only the most basic elements. Zelda has always been primarily about each individual story in each respective game, although getting an overaching story is too much to ask. Zelda is an rpg, a very basic, and simple one. 

Not every company cough*square enix*cough, has to butcher and mess with a gameplay that work with each no game, to some how stay relevant, if they just put out quality stories, but no; if you are going to use that stupid leveling argument then neither ffx or ff 13 would be rpgs, there you dont even level, you have this weird charts, and weird vein like things and its just a total mess 

whatever, i could care less how you want to classify zelda, i ll classify my way you can classify it your way

and what exactly does paul mooney say, its been a while since i heard his factoids of wisdom

^ one last point above , and so what, on a lot of rpg you can do a low level run through, ie play through the game with minimal leveling, whats your point, that arguments refers to an individuals skill, not whether or not a game is certain genre

and nobody made a comment regarding Kingdom Hearts, or Shining series, i guess they are not a rpg either because they are very similar to zelda, but zelda is not an rpg 

lets just get the facts straight, every game can be an rpg, even sport sims, the reverse does not hold true


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

First of all, Zelda equipment does give various damage output and intake. And want me to link you to tutorials for FF 1lvl walkthrough?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This sums up why Zelda isnt an RPG nicely, imo.



You don't have to level in RPGS, most of the time, and often times the specialty armor is more useful than the stat boosting stuff. Damage and attributes do change. You gain elemental and magical attacks.

Zelda is an RPG. It's just a very light RPG. Narrative wise it's pretty similar to a Dragon Quest or FF. As far as gameplay goes? A battle system and stats don't make a game an RPG.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

God of War is an RPG.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> You don't have to level in RPGS, most of the time, and often times the specialty armor is more useful than the stat boosting stuff. Damage and attributes do change. You gain elemental and magical attacks.
> 
> Zelda is an RPG. It's just a very light RPG. Narrative wise it's pretty similar to a Dragon Quest or FF. As far as gameplay goes? A battle system and stats don't make a game an RPG.



Well, the experience gained and costumization does make an RPG, as I see it.

And I can agree with it beeing a 'light RPG', as you are walking around and gaining items that progress the story etc. but as I see it, Zelda lacks some of the stuff that makes a game truly an RPG.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> God of War is an RPG.



As much as Kingdon Hearts is.



Scizor said:


> Well, the experience gained and costumization does make an RPG, as I see it.
> 
> And I can agree with it beeing a 'light RPG', as you are walking around and gaining items that progress the story etc. but as I see it, Zelda lacks some of the stuff that makes a game truly an RPG.



And what would those be?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> As much as Kingdon Hearts is.



As long as you're consistent with how you define it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> As long as you're consistent with how you define it.



Well, they are both about as equally RPG-ish.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> You don't have to level in RPGS, most of the time, and often times the specialty armor is more useful than the stat boosting stuff. Damage and attributes do change. You gain elemental and magical attacks.
> 
> Zelda is an RPG. It's just a very light RPG. Narrative wise it's pretty similar to a Dragon Quest or FF. As far as gameplay goes? *A battle system and stats don't make a game an RPG.*



Yes, yes it does. Gameplay is the single most important factor that determines an RPG. And yes you do have to level in most RPGs.

And no, Zelda isn't an RPG at all. Character building is paramount to RPGs, whether its through stats and/or through how a character acts within a narrative (choices and stuff) which influence gameplay. Narrative-wise, its similar to DQ and FF and other OG JRPG stories, minus any stats whatsoever. You cannot shape your character in any way other than getting more health and armor. You also don't have any influence on the story unlike most WRPGs. Its an adventure game plain and simple. 

But if we want to play the "Zelda is an RPG" card, lets say MW2's multiplayer is a free-to-play PVP MMORPG then. 

Also, KH is a RPG...Zelda is not. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Well, they are both about as equally RPG-ish.



I never bothered with Kingdom Hearts, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I don't really want to suggest RPGs to someone who hates what is essentially the holy grail of RPGs to me. It's not a matter of spite, it's just that we have incredibly different tastes.

I glossed over your list, CMX. I didn't see Arx Fatalis in there, so I would say look it up on youtube and see if you might dig it. It has an Elder Scrolls vibe to it, but leans more towards the dungeon crawler genre. I liked it because you draw runes on the screen with the mouse to cast your spells. Kinda like Okami. Sort of.

Also I'm having fun with Dungeon Siege III, though I wouldn't pay full price for it. Definitely use a gamepad, though. And play on the highest difficulty, the game is far too easy. I usually do normal and I'm happy with it, but I was steamrolling this without even using skills.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I never bothered with Kingdom Hearts, I wouldn't know.



Its an action RPG. You level, you have a party, you can manipulate Sora's stats and skills nicely. Its just not turn based.

I've played my fair share of Zelda games, and I played ALL of the KH games. KH is an RPG plain and simple. How KH even gets brought up in a conversation about Zelda being an RPG is beyond me.

EDIT: This article sums up nicely what me, Gnome, and other people was trying to say....


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes, yes it does. Gameplay is the single most important factor that determines an RPG. And yes you do have to level in most RPGs.
> 
> And no, Zelda isn't an RPG at all. Character building is paramount to RPGs, whether its through stats and/or through how a character acts within a narrative (choices and stuff) which influence gameplay. Narrative-wise, its similar to DQ and FF and other OG JRPG stories, minus any stats whatsoever. You cannot shape your character in any way other than getting more health and armor. You also don't have any influence on the story unlike most WRPGs. Its an adventure game plain and simple.


Narrative and stats have nothing to do with each other in FFs and DQs. You can choose what abilities and items to gain in games. The order of your quest, to varying degrees, in the Pre-GC games.

In non-job/materia/sphere/whatever system FFs and DQs you have no control over how your character will develop either.

There's also Zelda 2 which is most definitely an RPG.

There's also the fact that many early action RPGs played almost exactly like Zelda. 


> But if we want to play the "Zelda is an RPG" card, lets say MW2's multiplayer is a free-to-play PVP MMORPG then.
> 
> Also, KH is a RPG...Zelda is not. Plain and simple.


Yes, it would be. More so than a lot of traditional rpgs thank to all the customization you get.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2011)

In the 90's Zelda was referred to as an RPG a lot by the media which spread to fans.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> And what would those be?



Mainly leveling and influence on your character through customization of attacks etc. imo


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm an rpg..........

Seriously never really considered Zelda to be and rpg just an action adventure game  and not much else.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Mainly leveling and influence on your character through customization of attacks etc. imo



So things that are present in the Zelda series and not present in many "traditional" RPGs like FFIV.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> So things that are present in the Zelda series and not present in many "traditional" RPGs like FFIV.



You can't really customize link('s growth), though.

The items are set in stone, and so are his attacks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You can't really customize link('s growth), though.



You can customize Link's same way you can customize Cecil's or Chrono's though. By not gaining power, hearts/better weapons or experience/better equipment, respectively.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Narrative and stats have nothing to do with each other in FFs and DQs. You can choose what abilities and items to gain in games. The order of your quest, to varying degrees, in the Pre-GC games.


I didn't say narrative had anything to do with FFs and DQs being RPGs. Did you even read my post?



> In non-job/materia/sphere/whatever system FFs and DQs you have no control over how your character will develop either.


FFI you had classes, which you did have some control over.
FFII your stats was influenced on how you played the game. Also level armor.
FFIII had more classes.
FFIV you had characters with pre-defined roles, but you could still shape them
FFV you had classes...
FFVI you had the rune/relic things...
FFVII you had materia...
FFVIII you had junctioning....
FFIX you could level armor or something...
FFX you had Sphere Grid...
FFXII you had the License Grid....
FFXIII you had the Crystarium and the Paradigm Shift

So what was this point you was trying to make? 



> There's also Zelda 2 which is most definitely an RPG.


No one said Zelda 2 wasn't an RPG. Actually, that's the only Zelda game that IS an RPG and its the black sheep of the Zelda family aint it. 



> There's also the fact that most early action RPGs played almost exactly like Zelda.


Key word is almost. OG action RPGs STILL had stats (as barebones as it was back then) and levels.



> Yes, it would be. More so than a lot of traditional rpgs thank to all the customization you get.




What customization? There is no customization in Zelda games...at least none I played.



Gnome said:


> In the 90's Zelda was referred to as an RPG a lot by the media which spread to fans.


Sure as hell not referred as an RPG by anyone other than hardcore Zelda fans now.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah fuck that people. Zelda's awesome whatever the fuck it is

As long as it's playable and not 5361654175317 hours of cgi to show off the awesome specs of the console instead of gameplay, and as long as it has a plot I can enjoy, it should be ok for me.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ah fuck that people. Zelda's awesome whatever the fuck it is



Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ah fuck that people. Zelda's awesome whatever the fuck it is



Exactly. No need to call it what its so clearly ain't.

Zelda is good at what it does.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> You can customize Link's same way you can customize Cecil's or Chrono's though. By not gaining power, hearts/better weapons or experience/better equipment, respectively.



You can't decide not to gain items in zelda as they are needed to progress the story. Plus, attack/defence aren't really a part of Zelda, so it's hard to compare, anyway 

Imo Zelda lacks the depth in some departments to be called an RPG.
It's still an awesome game though, as Nois mentioned.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Exactly. No need to call it what its so clearly ain't.
> 
> Zelda is good at what it does.



I understand the urge to name the world and everything. It's human nature. But I don't give a crap about arguing whether it is an RPG, aRPG, jRPG, Acrion-adventure, action adventure RPG, Sudoku with RPG elements or any of the crap.

Seriously, when these arguments go for as long as this it all becomes just jibber jabber to me, like arguing which religion is better

/rant

Phew, I needed that


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I didn't say narrative had anything to do with FFs and DQs being RPGs. Did you even read my post?


Yes, I did.



> Esura said:
> 
> 
> > And no, Zelda isn't an RPG at all. Character building is paramount to RPGs, whether its through stats and/or through how a character acts within a narrative (choices and stuff) which influence gameplay. *Narrative-wise, its similar to DQ and FF and other OG JRPG stories, minus any stats whatsoever. *You cannot shape your character in any way other than getting more health and armor. You also don't have any influence on the story unlike most WRPGs. Its an adventure game plain and simple.
> ...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You can't decide not to gain items in zelda as they are needed to progress the story. Plus, attack/defence aren't really a part of Zelda, so it's hard to compare, anyway


Many items are optional. 

Attack and defense has always been a part of Zelda. Look at a LttP and OoT. You star with a pretty weak attack then gain the Master Sword. You can then upgrade your sword, or get another blade in OoT, to increase your damage output if you want them. Both titles feature armor or enchantments that decrease the amount of damage you take if you choose to get them.


Depth has nothing to do with being an rpg.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

You know what we're forgetting about Zelda? That it's got itself a niche in the market. IT combines some of the nicer stuff into a unique gameplay. What I think now is that if Zelda were a regular action-adventure, or a regular RPG, it wouldn't be Zelda at all


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Many items are optional.
> 
> Attack and defense has always been a part of Zelda. Look at a LttP and OoT. You star with a pretty weak attack then gain the Master Sword. You can then upgrade your sword, or get another blade in OoT, to increase your damage output if you want them. Both titles feature armor or enchantments that decrease the amount of damage you take if you choose to get them.
> 
> ...



But the items you mention are still set in stone. It's a yes/no deal, while in most RPG's you have a whole lot of costum upgrades, with different effects, *per character* 

And I dissagree with that last sentence: As I see it, the depth; the lot of custom upgrades for weapons/armor etc.; the customization of the characters you use and more.

The depth is what distinguishes an advanture game from an RPG, imo.

But I respect your view/opinion and let's just agree to dissagree.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I understand the urge to name the world and everything. It's human nature. But I don't give a crap about arguing whether it is an RPG, aRPG, jRPG, Acrion-adventure, action adventure RPG, Sudoku with RPG elements or any of the crap.
> 
> Seriously, when these arguments go for as long as this it all becomes just jibber jabber to me, like arguing which religion is better
> 
> ...


Well, classification is important.

And its not the same as arguing religion, as that's a completely subjective subject. This is not. Factually, no Zelda game other than Zelda II is an RPG plain and simple. Like I said, this has beem debunked over 10+ years ago and yet you get some Zelda fans STILL determined to call Zelda an RPG.

Its like calling a dog a bird. Sure you can think that, but people will think you are stupid for thinking that.



mystictrunks said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> "Narrative wise . . . minus any stats whatsoever"


Zelda has a save the princess/world narrative.
Old school FF and DQs also have the same thing, but with RPG elements.

What is it you are not understanding?




> Zelda has as much character customazation as FF2, IV and IX. No matter what you characters will fufill the same roles with only higher health and stats. The same way Link will always be the same minus more health and defense/attack depending on which items you choose to get in 9/10 Zelda games.


Those items aren't truly customizations as you NEED those items to progress.




> Every Zelda is an RPG.


If you think so. You have the right to believe in wrong shit if you want to.



> Zelda has always had stats, they've just always been attached to items.



Items that are mandatory to progress. Other than his health, Link doesn't grow at all unless you get a weapon or armor, which doesn't grow either. And you only get like a few of them in every Zelda game. Its either the wooden sword, metal sword, or Master Sword. 



> You can customize health, damage output and defense. You can also learn or avoid learning skills in several titles.



No you cannot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But the items you mention are still set in stone. It's a yes/no deal, while in most RPG's you have a whole lot of costum upgrades, with different effects, *per character*


Every item in a game is set in stone unless it randomly generate the sumbers though. Zelda just had less choices.



> And I dissagree with that last sentence: As I see it, the depth; the lot of custom upgrades for weapons/armor etc.; the customization of the characters you use and more.
> 
> The depth is what distinguishes an advanture game from an RPG, imo.



Many RPGs don't have much depth though. Let's use FFIV as an example. You party is pretty much locked in stone and so are the abilities they gain,outside of the remakes. You can choose what equipment they wear but to be honest you're probably going to upgrade to whatever weapon/armor is beat at the time. The only difference between a mithril sword and a broad sword is that the mithril one does more damage so you're going to get it. You'll use fire 2 instead of fire 1 once you get it as well.

Zelda handles a lot of things RPGs do by affecting things the player can't control like monster HP instead of giving you new swords constantly  or leveling you up to keep the combat challenging


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Zelda has a save the princess/world narrative.
> Old school FF and DQs also have the same thing, but with RPG elements.
> 
> What is it you are not understanding?


Zelda does have RPG elements though




> Those items aren't truly customizations as you NEED those items to progress.


No, you do not. You usually need 1 sword upgrade per game that is gained through story and the dungeon items. Outside of those there are, usually, many items that don't do shit and upgrades you don't need in zelda.






> Items that are mandatory to progress. Other than his health, Link doesn't grow at all unless you get a weapon or armor, which doesn't grow either. And you only get like a few of them in every Zelda game. Its either the wooden sword, metal sword, or Master Sword.


Not all items in Zelda are mandatory neither are the weapons.




> No you cannot.


You can avoid every skill, outside of the finishing blow, in TP and I believe every combat thing in WW and Minish Cap are option outside of the first few.
By avoiding hearts and unnecessary armor and weapons you can affect your health and damage output.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, classification is important.
> 
> And its not the same as arguing religion, as that's a completely subjective subject. This is not. Factually, no Zelda game other than Zelda II is an RPG plain and simple. Like I said, this has beem debunked over 10+ years ago and yet you get some Zelda fans STILL determined to call Zelda an RPG.
> 
> Its like calling a dog a bird. Sure you can think that, but people will think you are stupid for thinking that.



Well, as I said, classification is human nature. Without it, we'd be lost a long time ago. But I'm comparing it to religion, because it's sensless due to the fact that there will always be people who claim one thing and others who claim another thing and they'll fight over it instead of just enjoying it.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Not all items in Zelda are mandatory neither are the weapons.



That is my view. You don't have to get everything to complete the game. They have optional content that can give you an easier time with some fights and such. Lol it was optional to keep only 3 hearts through the end of the game instead of getting all the pieces as well.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ah fuck that people. Zelda's awesome whatever the fuck it is
> 
> As long as it's playable and not 5361654175317 hours of cgi to show off the awesome specs of the console instead of gameplay, and as long as it has a plot I can enjoy, it should be ok for me.



This post is *exactly* how I feel about Zelda and this current discussion. I grew up on Zelda, so as far as I'm concerned, If it's good and you enjoy it, why the fuck does it matter if Zelda is an rpg or not?


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

I've always pegged Zelda as an adventure game with RPG elements (vague, but existant), personally.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I've always pegged Zelda as an adventure game with RPG elements (vague, but existant), personally.



I started playing Zelda back when It looked like most RPGs I've known. Only after did I lean towards a different classification. Never the less it's still an aRPG/adventure game to me.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Zelda does have RPG elements though


Equipments and thats it.





> No, you do not. You usually need 1 sword upgrade per game that is gained through story and the dungeon items. Outside of those there are, usually, many items that don't do shit and upgrades you don't need in zelda.



A few weeks ago, I was playing Twilight Princess. So far I saved the third village, kingdom, or whatever from Twilight, and every item I got so far from the beginning to this point was mandatory at some point. Every item. Money is pretty damn useless as they give you all the items you need.







> Not all items in Zelda are mandatory neither are the weapons.


Link's Awakening, Spirit Tracks, Phantom Hourglass, and Twilight Princess sure as hell have mandatory items (these are the Zelda games I remember more vividly). Like 90% of the items I got in these games were needed either right then and there or down the line in the game.




> You can avoid every skill, outside of the finishing blow, in TP and I believe every combat thing in WW and Minish Cap are option outside of the first few.
> *By avoiding hearts and unnecessary armor and weapons you can affect your health and damage output.*


But its dumb to do so unless you just want a challenge.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyway to steer a new discussion, I've been playing  and I think it's fantastic. I think this applies to the thread title? It does have anime artsyle and despite being at the core a puzzle game, it has it's RPG elements in there pretty well. 

I think it's fantastic.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Ugh, I personally don't care for these Tetris-like RPGs.

Looks cute though.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Every item in a game is set in stone unless it randomly generate the sumbers though. Zelda just had less choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it you are saying Zelda does have RPG elements; which I agree with.

The only thing that differs is our opinion about 'how much RPG elements make a game an RPG', which is a matter of perspective/experience, I guess.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

> don't care for these Tetris-like RPGs.



It's the first one I've played, so it's a bit of a pleasant surprise to me. Bought it on XBL on a whim, a good whim I think.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, may try it once I knock out some of my PSP games. I don't like Tetris so I don't bother with any game that looks similar to it.

I just bought FFIV Complete Collection as well as KH BbS _again_.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, may try it once I knock out some of my PSP games. *I don't like Tetris* so I don't bother with any game that looks similar to it.
> 
> I just bought FFIV Complete Collection as well as KH BbS _again_.



Statements like this always confuse me. I sometimes take things for granted that not necceserily are such


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Statements like this always confuse me. I sometimes take things for granted that not necceserily are such



Yeah....I never liked Tetris in all the years I gamed at ALL, even as a child on my old Game Boy (the old one, with no color and as big as a fucking ham radio that takes 4 batteries).

Funny thing is, I like puzzle games or games with puzzle elements, I just don't like Tetris/Bubble Bobble-styled puzzle games.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah....I never liked Tetris in all the years I gamed at ALL, even as a child on my old Game Boy (the old one, with no color and as big as a fucking ham radio that takes 4 batteries).
> 
> Funny thing is, I like puzzle games or games with puzzle elements, I just don't like Tetris/Bubble Bobble-styled puzzle games.



I hated Diablo, so our crimes are equal...


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I hated Diablo, so our crimes are equal...



Hey, we like what we like and don't like what we don't like.

I feel no shame in not liking a popular game and you shouldn't either.


----------



## Nois (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I'm interested in diablo II for its looks. I miss games that look like Diablo III[will look].

Then again, I hate shooters as well. No exceptions.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Equipments and thats it.


The exploration as well.





> A few weeks ago, I was playing Twilight Princess. So far I saved the third village, kingdom, or whatever from Twilight, and every item I got so far from the beginning to this point was mandatory at some point. Every item. Money is pretty damn useless as they give you all the items you need.


There are however hidden skills you can avoid learning, outside of the very first one, and a few optional items like the magic armor. 






> Link's Awakening, Spirit Tracks, Phantom Hourglass, and Twilight Princess sure as hell have mandatory items (these are the Zelda games I remember more vividly). Like 90% of the items I got in these games were needed either right then and there or down the line in the game.


So not every item was necessary.



> But its dumb to do so unless you just want a challenge.


The same way it's dumb to avoid buying the best weapons or gaining in any RPG if you don't want a challenge. Zelda replaces gaining levels with just changing properties of the enemies as you go along.


Edit: it's not just media that called Zelda an RPG. Even Miyamoto, and the rest of Nintendo, see the series as RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> The exploration as well.


Which doesn't determine RPGs at all.




> There are however hidden skills you can avoid learning, outside of the very first one, and a few optional items like the magic armor.


Whats the point of not learning it? The game practically WANTS you to learn them.






> So not every item was necessary.


Missed the point entirely....




> The same way it's dumb to avoid buying the best weapons or gaining in any RPG if you don't want a challenge. *Zelda replaces gaining levels with just changing properties of the enemies as you go along.*


That's really not the same as having levels themselves though...at all. Also, most RPGs change enemies' properties later in the game to compensate for your supposed growth ala making them stronger. However, depending on how you level your characters, they may be easier, they may be harder. This is where grinding comes to play...but I digress.

In Zelda games, Link has zero growth whatsoever other than gaining more equipment and weapons. By the end of the game, anyone who played any Zelda game other than II would pretty much be exactly the same as the other players who played same game, minus a few differences in optional items.

By the end of say, Final Fantasy 1...not every gamer's team is going to be the same. One might have some dumb high leveled party consisting of White Mages...another player might decided to make a balanced party of Warrior, White Mage, Black Mage, Red Mage. Even in an old game like Final Fantasy I you still had choices (albeit very limited) in how you approach obstacles. In Zelda games...there is typically only one way to approach an obstacle.

That is the magic of RPGs, character development either through narrative choices and/or statistical manipulation choices. Everything else is just fluff to complement these basic elements.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

Exploration does not equal RPG, from my perspective.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which doesn't determine RPGs at all.


It's a large component of RPGs, just as much as stats are in games like FF. Player freedom, or at least the feeling of being free, is a big part of RPGs




> Whats the point of not learning it? The game practically WANTS you to learn them.


The same point as not gaining xp in any other rpg. For the challenge.






> Missed the point entirely....


Nope. Many rpgs have unavoidable items when you need them and things you buy in stores are all optional, but are almost always just upraded versions of you starting equipment. 
The Lunar games and Star Ocean 2 literally hand you some of the best weapons and armor in the game.



> That's really not the same as having levels themselves though...at all. Also, most RPGs change enemies' properties later in the game to compensate for your supposed growth ala making them stronger. However, depending on how you level your characters, they may be easier, they may be harder. This is where grinding comes to play...but I digress.


In zelda stronger enemies, with more hit points, will become easier if you get a gilded sword or harder if you stick with your starting blade.




> In Zelda games, Link has zero growth whatsoever other than gaining more equipment and weapons. By the end of the game, anyone who played any Zelda game other than II would pretty much be exactly the same as the other players who played same game, minus a few differences in optional items.
> 
> By the end of say, Final Fantasy 1...not every gamer's team is going to be the same. One might have some dumb high leveled party consisting of White Mages...another player might decided to make a balanced party of Warrior, White Mage, Black Mage, Red Mage. Even in an old game like Final Fantasy I you still had choices (albeit very limited) in how you approach obstacles. In Zelda games...there is typically only one way to approach an obstacle.
> 
> That is the magic of RPGs, character development either through narrative choices and/or statistical manipulation choices. Everything else is just fluff to complement these basic elements.


Not every traditional RPG has that much customization though. Look at the Lunar series. Everyone's party will be exactly the same at the end, outside of levels. Same for FFIV, DQ4 or a horde of other rpgs. Items, outside of a few accessories, are usually going to be the same amongst people since weapons and armor usually upgrade in a very linear pattern, outside of the rare fire sword for the ice boss strategy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh no the "This isn't a RPG talk"...so fun.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Oh no the "This isn't a RPG talk"...so fun.



Such a fun, multi-side deal, huh?


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> It's a large component of RPGs, just as much as stats are in games like FF. Player freedom, or at least the feeling of being free, is a big part of RPGs


But you have no freedom in Zelda games other than being able to explore in a limited area. Player freedom is a big part in RPGs only if its related to character building either through narrative choices or statistical choices. Just player freedom alone isn't enough to determine an RPG. As you can see, no one calls San Andreas an RPG.

You keep downplaying stats when thats one of the most important parts in an RPG.




> The same point as not gaining xp in any other rpg. For the challenge.


You NEED XP in any other RPG. 




> Not every traditional RPG has that much customization though. Look at the Lunar series. *Everyone's party will be exactly the same at the end, outside of levels. Same for FFIV, DQ4 or a horde of other rpgs.* Items, outside of a few accessories, are usually going to be the same amongst people since weapons and armor usually upgrade in a very linear pattern, outside of the rare fire sword for the ice boss strategy.


No, not everyone's party going to be exactly the same of the end, and you cant really say "outside of levels" when the levels determine what skills or how strong they would be. You can also determine your party composition...which varies from player to player.

But all this shit is just debating semantics. At the end of the day, you haven't given anything substantial for your case. The aspect that every, single RPG in existance have is character building. What most Zelda games don't have? Character building!



crazymtf said:


> Oh no the "This isn't a RPG talk"...so fun.


Mind you, I did not start this...I just stumbled into it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> But you have no freedom in Zelda games other than being able to explore in a limited area. Player freedom is a big part in RPGs only if its related to character building either through narrative choices or statistical choices. Just player freedom alone isn't enough to determine an RPG. As you can see, no one calls San Andreas an RPG.
> 
> You keep downplaying stats when thats one of the most important parts in an RPG.


The free roaming in RPGs is a big component of games like FFVII and CT. It also impacts the narrative in Zelda. Look at Majora's Mask free roaming is the key to doing most of the fun thinsg in the game and impacts the story.

Also by you standards San Andreas would be an RPG. There are stats and character growth.



> You NEED XP in any other RPG.


No, you do not. In the same way you can avoid attacks that would be an instant death in a three heart Zelda game you can do insane low level runs in RPGs outside of mandatory XP from boss battles and such.



> No, not everyone's party going to be exactly the same of the end, and you cant really say "outside of levels" when the levels determine what skills or how strong they would be. You can also determine your party composition...which varies from player to player.


In those games I named your party's composition is locked. You can not swap characters, if I'm remembering right, and most of the skills are learned at extremely low levels or through story points, in almost every character in Lunar's case or Rydia's better summons in FFIV

There is also very little actual argument in gaining new skills since certain characters don't learn anything, like Kain in FFIV, or just learned upgraded forms of spells/abilities, like Rose in FFIV, that are almost always unnecessary if your characters are low level.




> But all this shit is just debating semantics. At the end of the day, you haven't given anything substantial for your case. The aspect that every, single RPG in existance have is character building. What most Zelda games don't have? Character building!


I have. I have stated that I can build my link how I want. there are certain unavoidable items, as there are in most rpgs, but by the end of the game my Link will be mine, well as much as anyone's characters can be theirs in an RPG.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> The free roaming in RPGs is a big component of games like FFVII and CT. It also impacts the narrative in Zelda. Look at Majora's Mask free roaming is the key to doing most of the fun thinsg in the game and impacts the story.
> 
> Also by you standards San Andreas would be an RPG. There are stats and character growth.


I have no standards for the definition of RPGs first off. This isn't my standard, this is the general accepted standard of RPGs in the gaming industry currently by most. While you always have people who have their own perspective on things, I'm not debating with you my perspective, these are observations born from facts, not opinions. Its a widely know fact that FFVII is a very, very linear game with the illusion of choice. CT is also linear, but with choices that can influence your endings. San Andreas has stats, but the stats aren't the focus of the game at all. You can beat San Andreas without building up CJ at all other than on certain points the game require you to do so. 



> I have. I have stated that I can build my link how I want. there are certain unavoidable items, as there are in most rpgs, but by the end of the game my Link will be mine, well as much as anyone's characters can be theirs in an RPG.


But you can't build your Link how you want. That's the point I've been trying to make from day one but you keep nitpicking at the most smallest, insignificant of elements to prove your argument. You can choose between two or three swords and two or three armors/shields, no stats whatsoever, no influence on the world whatsoever. You can build Link as much as you can build Dante and Kratos...which isn't much at all. You can choose to use the older, shittier weapons and shield in Zelda, but I can choose to use any shitty weapon in GoW thats not Blades of Chaos. And God of War isn't an RPG.

What is it that every single RPG in existence have in common that Zelda don't have? C'mon take a guess. Its something I already stated previously too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no standards for the definition of RPGs first off. This isn't my standard, this is the general accepted standard of RPGs in the gaming industry currently by most. While you always have people who have their own perspective on things, I'm not debating with you my perspective, these are observations born from facts, not opinions. Its a widely know fact that FFVII is a very, very linear game with the illusion of choice. CT is also linear, but with choices that can influence your endings. San Andreas has stats, but the stats aren't the focus of the game at all. You can beat San Andreas without building up CJ at all other than on certain points the game require you to do so.


Stats are not the focus in every role playing game though, some less so than in San Andreas. 

You even said that manipulating CJ's stats is necessary to finish the game. Outside of some minimum level gain stat manipulation is not necessary in many traditional rpgs.



> But you can't build your Link how you want. That's the point I've been trying to make from day one but you keep nitpicking at the most smallest, insignificant of elements to prove your argument. You can choose between two or three swords and two or three armors/shields, no stats whatsoever, no influence on the world whatsoever. You can build Link as much as you can build Dante and Kratos...which isn't much at all. You can choose to use the older, shittier weapons and shield in Zelda, but I can choose to use any shitty weapon in GoW thats not Blades of Chaos. And God of War isn't an RPG.


You can build Link the way you want. You just admitted so. There's just an optimal build.
You can influence the world in almost every Zelda game. From helping people in Majora's Mask to turnign Marin into a bird to changing things in the Oracle games the Zelda games are influenced by the player - just to varying degrees between titles. 

Why isn't GoW, or DMC, an RPG to you? You can get experience points, learn skills and can influence your characters growth. Their stats can be changed, and are important to the game. You can customize you Dante/Nero/Kratos.



> What is it that every single RPG in existence have in common that Zelda don't have? C'mon take a guess. Its something I already stated previously too.


Role playing? Stat manipulation appear in almost every genre of game. You power up characters in games like Okami, Banjo Kazooie, Call of Duty(multiplayer since 4) and Dynasty Warriors and the importance of stats varies between titles.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2011)

lol the legend continues

finally found a cheap copy of romancing saga at gamestop, though after playing unlimited saga i am a little hesitant about the saga series


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> Stats are not the focus in every role playing game though, some less so than in San Andreas.
> 
> You even said that manipulating CJ's stats is necessary to finish the game. *Outside of some minimum level gain stat manipulation is not necessary in many traditional rpgs.*


Normally I don't make such broad statements but, have you ever played any traditional RPG in your life whatsoever? Because you keep constantly saying stat manipulation is not necessary which is false.

And no, stat building isn't necessary to finish SA at all, its necessary to finish certain optional mission. Btw, I didn't say it was.

But go on, name me one RPG...just one that doesn't have some sort of focus on stats in its gameplay whatsoever?




> You can build Link the way you want. You just admitted so. There's just an optimal build.
> You can influence the world in almost every Zelda game. From helping people in Majora's Mask to turnign Marin into a bird to changing things in the Oracle games the Zelda games are influenced by the player - just to varying degrees between titles.


If choosing from one shitty weapon to a more powerful weapon the game gives you count as building a character to the way you want...this debate is already going nowhere.

Also, you are still picking at bits and pieces of elements in the game instead of not looking at the game in its entirety. Overall, in the entire game, do your choices in Zelda games matter? No it do not. At the end of the day, you still save Zelda and still kill Ganon, the end. Other than equipment, Link has no identity of his own. He has no point of reference other than equipment and hearts to gauge how strong he is or has grown. Each weapon takes off the same amount of damage regardless, whereas RPGs weapons damage output varies depending on your characters stats despite the weapon itself having only a static damage output.

Example.

Link has Wooden Sword....Link fights monster, it takes three hits to kill.
Link had Master Sword....Link fights same monster, it takes one hit to kill.

Now a typical RPG...

Hero has Regular Sword (with 5 damage output) with 5 ATK...Hero fights monster and takes off 10 HP.
Hero has Regular Sword (with 5 damage output) but with say, 20 ATK...Hero fights same monster and takes off 25-30 HP.

Granted, many RPGs approach this different, but I just used that to point out how despite Regular Sword having a static damage output like Zelda weapons, it would still vary once a character uses it on an enemy through a number of variables. There is no variables like this in Zelda whatsoever. Everything in the game is constant.



> Why isn't GoW, or DMC, an RPG to you? You can get experience points, learn skills and can influence your characters growth. Their stats can be changed, and are important to the game. You can customize you Dante/Nero/Kratos.


Lots of games has RPG elements, but its not the focus. God of War and DMC are first and foremost action games. They have RPG elements to complement its main gameplay.




> Role playing? Stat manipulation appear in almost every genre of game. You power up characters in games like Okami, Banjo Kazooie, Call of Duty(multiplayer since 4) and Dynasty Warriors and the importance of stats varies between titles.


Still missing the point. Those games aren't focused on stat manipulation or character building the way traditional RPGs are. They use the RPG elements to complement its other gameplay, but you can't build your character the same way you can in an RPG. 

Now I'm going to approach this in a different way.

Gears of War....you run into an enemy, aim shoot. Depending on where you shoot you can either kill the enemy with few bullets or more bullets. Damage varies depending on weapon, not Marcus himself.

Mass Effect 2....run into an enemy, aim, shoot. While it would almost fall in line with above...your damage output is ultimately determined not only by your weapon but by Shepard stats and class as well.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys aren't seriously still discussing whether or not Zelda is an RPG, right?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Normally I don't make such broad statements but, have you ever played any traditional RPG in your life whatsoever? Because you keep constantly saying stat manipulation is not necessary which is false.


They're one of my favorite genres. Most of my favorite games are RPGs as well.


> And no, stat building isn't necessary to finish SA at all, its necessary to finish certain optional mission. Btw, I didn't say it was.
> 
> But go on, name me one RPG...just one that doesn't have some sort of focus on stats in its gameplay whatsoever?


Tower of Druga. You can ignore stat building in something like Fallout or Elder Scrolls for the most part. You can also ignore it in many Final Fantasys. 

Sports game for instance also focus on stats equally as much as RPGs. Stats are not what make a game an RPG. 




> If choosing from one shitty weapon to a more powerful weapon the game gives you count as building a character to the way you want...this debate is already going nowhere.


The options aren't shitty though. Ignoring the gilted  or Biggorons sword just means you don't want to do a side quest. 



> Also, you are still picking at bits and pieces of elements in the game instead of not looking at the game in its entirety. Overall, in the entire game, do your choices in Zelda games matter? No it do not.


Yes, they do, depending on the title. As I mentioned your choices in MM and gameplay in LA impact the ending of the game and the lives of the characters in the world.



> At the end of the day, you still save Zelda and still kill Ganon, the end. Other than equipment, Link has no identity of his own. He has no point of reference other than equipment and hearts to gauge how strong he is or has grown. Each weapon takes off the same amount of damage regardless, whereas RPGs weapons damage output varies depending on your characters stats despite the weapon itself having only a static damage output.


So he is a silent protagonist like Mario in several Mario RPGs or Chrono.




> Example.
> 
> Link has Wooden Sword....Link fights monster, it takes three hits to kill.
> Link had Master Sword....Link fights same monster, it takes one hit to kill.
> ...


Variables do not make a game an RPG.



> Lots of games has RPG elements, but its not the focus. God of War and DMC are first and foremost action games. They have RPG elements to complement its main gameplay.


But the elements impact the gameplay and are focused on as much as they would be in something like Kingdom Hearts.




> Still missing the point. Those games aren't focused on stat manipulation or character building the way traditional RPGs are. They use the RPG elements to complement its other gameplay, but you can't build your character the same way you can in an RPG.


Most traditional rpgs let you build you character as much, or less than, you would in the games I mentioned. They just offer you the illusion of choice in certain aspects, like weapons and armor.




> Now I'm going to approach this in a different way.
> 
> Gears of War....you run into an enemy, aim shoot. Depending on where you shoot you can either kill the enemy with few bullets or more bullets. Damage varies depending on weapon, not Marcus himself.
> 
> Mass Effect 2....run into an enemy, aim, shoot. While it would almost fall in line with above...your damage output is ultimately determined not only by your weapon but by Shepard stats and class as well.


And you damage output is determined by you stats in God of War but according to you that is not an RPG. 
Doing static damage does not mean a game is not an RPG.


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

Naruto said:


> You guys aren't seriously still discussing whether or not Zelda is an RPG, right?


Hey, I need some entertainment here. If he wants to keep it going, I can keep it going.....all night.



mystictrunks said:


> Tower of Druga. You can ignore stat building in something like Fallout or Elder Scrolls for the most part. You can also ignore it in many Final Fantasys.
> 
> Sports game for instance also focus on stats equally as much as RPGs. *Stats are not what make a game an RPG.*



Well, its not that it has stats that makes a game an RPG, moreso on how they apply stats. Also, remember that Tower of Druaga was a game born during the infancy of RPGs. It wasn't yet defined. 

You cannot ignore stat building in Fallout or Elder Scrolls, cause the stats are intrinsic to the game. Just by acting in those games manipulate your stats. You build stats in RPGs without knowing you building stats. Gaining a level changes stats, also equipping different weapons, armors, accessories, and sometimes skills change stats. Thats stat building. Its automatic.

And in essentially all FFs you are going to have to build some levels at some point. You can't just breeze through.

And in sports games, the stats themselves are pre-static. They are supposed to correlate to real life players. While you can manipulate said stats and rosters in optional modes, its not a focus of sports games.

The options aren't shitty though. Ignoring the gilted  or Biggorons sword just means you don't want to do a side quest. 




> Yes, they do, depending on the title. As I mentioned your choices in MM and gameplay in LA impact the ending of the game and the lives of the characters in the world.


Ending is the same in Link's Awakening. However if you don't die throughout the game you get a bonus scene at the end. Also, in Majora's Mask...all the side quests you do doesn't affect the ending, it just gives you more side stories.




> So he is a silent protagonist like Mario in several Mario RPGs or Chrono.


I was actually referring to Link gameplay wise. He is static, and his power is only determined by his weapons....nothing else.




> Variables do not make a game an RPG.


Yes it does, as it is key component in calculating stats within any given RPG.




> But the elements impact the gameplay and are focused on as much as they would be in something like Kingdom Hearts.


Not as much as they would in Kingdom Hearts, because you can actually determine how powerful Sora is as well as power up weapons.



> Most traditional rpgs let you build you character as much, or less than, you would in the games I mentioned. They just offer you the illusion of choice in certain aspects, like weapons and armor.


Illusion of choice plays a big part you know. Even FFXIII offers that later in the game.

Also, you don't build a character in GoW, DMC, nor Zelda. You just give them more moves and weapons. Games like Dragon Age and Final Fantasy you can manipulate the finer points of your character. You can make your character faster...or stronger in melee, or stronger in magic. In Final Fantasy X and XII, you could quite literally make your characters dabble in a little bit of everything.




> And you damage output is determined by you stats in God of War but according to you that is not an RPG.
> Doing static damage does not mean a game is not an RPG.



God of War has no stats. You have a health bar, you have a magic bar. Damage output is determine solely by weapon choices and what level the weapon is. Now I know you are going to say, "Well you level weapons! Its an RPG!" No, its not. Kratos is as static as Link.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 12, 2011)

This is still going on? I caused a shitstorm


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2011)

Phantasy Star should take a cue from Valve if it tries another coop rpg like it did with Phantasy Star Online 1 and 2, it was nice that it was an rpg and coop with up to four people, but it was not really that fun of a game ; Phantasy Star Universe imo has a great story, but basically ignored this coop on the main storyline game, unless i believe you forked out a monthly fee


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Konami to announce Suiko-fucking-den 6. It's been 6 years since the last game already, goddammit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2011)

Link doesn't get any stronger from killing enemies, I'll say that disqualifies it as an rpg.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

*New Tales of Xillia Scans Reveal New Characters And Features*




> _The last time we heard news about Tales of Xillia, it was when the Tales of Festival 2011 trailers went live. This week we have a new batch of scans which showcases some new characters and gameplay mechanics.
> 
> The game will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow.  Ar Tonelico 3 has really shitty voice acting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 12, 2011)

I assume you mean the english actors, right? Or do you mean both?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2011)

English.

I've never really been much of a fan of the whole voice acting in rpg phenomenon.  It's very rarely done right.  And it can derail what would have otherwise been a very solid game.

Did they announce a release date for Tales of Grace at E3?


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Ar Tonelico 3 has really shitty voice acting.



You are talking about Ar Tonelico Qoga? What? Its one of the few JRPGs praised for its voice acting in recent years. Although I don't have a problem with most English voice acting honestly.

Also, Saki, Sakia, Sarapatra, and Filament is voiced by Cristina Valenzuela...who voiced Noel Vermillion in Blazblue. She has the cutest fucking voice in the industry. I wuv it...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2011)

If it's a game praised for the voice acting... it's just further proof that voice acting has no place in JRPG's.  Admittedly, I'm not too far into the game.  But the protagonist has an awful voice.  It's kind of important to get the protagonist right... don't you think?


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> If it's a game praised for the voice acting... it's just further proof that voice acting has no place in JRPG's.  Admittedly, I'm not too far into the game. * But the protagonist has an awful voice.*  It's kind of important to get the protagonist right... don't you think?



Wait, whut? Aoto sounds ok to me.

I take it you have an extremely low tolerance of any sort of voice acting eh? But if voice acting has no place in JRPG's, it has no place in RPGs period. I think at this point...all RPGs need voice acting of some sort. Even though you get some who don't care for voice acting in JRPGs, have them review a newer JRPG with no voice acting whatsoever. Its going to get ripped apart dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2011)

Aoto sounds like he hasn't gone through puberty yet.

And I suppose I don't hate all voice acting in these sort of games.  I thought Abyss and Vesperia both had solid voice acting.  Even the second Ar Tonelico had better voice acting than this in my opinion.

You are right that a lot of video game reviewers would downgrade a game without voice acting at this point.  But the Tactics Ogre remake is the best RPG I have played all year and it didn't have any.  Suikoden 2 continues to be a game that I play pretty frequently.  No voice acting there either.  For me personally... voice acting just doesn't enrich the experience very much.  -shrug-


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Did they announce a release date for Tales of Grace at E3?



As far as I know, no.
Xillia's release date was announced at the annual Tales of festival.


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Aoto sounds like he hasn't gone through puberty yet.
> 
> And I suppose I don't hate all voice acting in these sort of games.  I thought Abyss and Vesperia both had solid voice acting.  Even the second Ar Tonelico had better voice acting than this in my opinion.
> 
> You are right that a lot of video game reviewers would downgrade a game without voice acting at this point.  But the Tactics Ogre remake is the best RPG I have played all year and it didn't have any.  Suikoden 2 continues to be a game that I play pretty frequently.  No voice acting there either.  For me personally... voice acting just doesn't enrich the experience very much.  -shrug-


Aoto sounds just like a typical shonen male to me. :shrug

Oddly, I feel the opposite you do about voice acting. Like right now, I'm playing FFIV Complete Collection...and I wished it had voice acting like FFIV DS so much. Older RPGs feel somewhat devoid of life without them. 

Voice acting in games (JRPGs in particular) is something I've always wanted ever since I was a child. I always wanted to know how Cloud would sound and would Tifa sound as sexy as she looked. I also wondered if Barret would sound like a more gruffier Samuel L. Jackson.

But many people think I have a much higher tolerance of voice acting than the average gamer/otaku/whatever but current voice acting really isn't all that bad compared to voice acting in early anime and video games. After growing up listening to atrocious dubs of animes from the 80s and shitty voice acting from early gaming...voice acting in most current animes and games seem downright Oscar worthy in comparison...except for that Chaos Wars game. That shit would give Star Blazers anime a run for their money.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> English.
> 
> I've never really been much of a fan of the whole voice acting in rpg phenomenon.  It's very rarely done right.  And it can derail what would have otherwise been a very solid game.



It has dual audio though right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2011)

comparing games to anime, Games 99.9 percent of the time get significantly better voice acting so i cant complain, i honestly still havent come across a game i wouldnt play  due to voice acting, cant say the same about anime


----------



## Esura (Jun 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> comparing games to anime, Games 99.9 percent of the time get significantly better voice acting so i cant complain, i honestly still havent come across a game i wouldnt play  due to voice acting, cant say the same about anime



All animes before 1995 have some horrible ass voice acting. You anime fans of today have it easy. Voice acting in current anime is very, very tolerable in comparison. Its why you would never ever hear me complaining about English voice acting of any anime or game nowadays.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> All animes before 1995 have some horrible ass voice acting. You anime fans of today have it easy. Voice acting in current anime is very, very tolerable in comparison. Its why you would never ever hear me complaining about English voice acting of any anime or game nowadays.



Dude... The voice acting for Sailor Moon made my ears bleed back in the day


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> All animes before 1995 have some horrible ass voice acting. You anime fans of today have it easy. Voice acting in current anime is very, very tolerable in comparison. Its why you would never ever hear me complaining about English voice acting of any anime or game nowadays.



come again? Ranma, Tenchi, Dragon Ball, YuYu Hakusho, etc all have great US voice acting. It the animes that come out now that are terrible, back in the day people actually cared about the product they put out, and had really high quality voice acting. 


Back on top finally got a topic of Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines today (for a buck on top of it), its always been one of those games i wanted to play but wouldnt go out of my way to get, so i might actually give it shot. Its vampires which everyone seems to like + RPG, so it cant possibly be bad.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> come again? Ranma, Tenchi, Dragon Ball, YuYu Hakusho, etc all have great US voice acting. It the animes that come out now that are terrible, back in the day people actually cared about the product they put out, and had really high quality voice acting.
> 
> 
> Back on top finally got a topic of Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines today (for a buck on top of it), its always been one of those games i wanted to play but wouldnt go out of my way to get, so i might actually give it shot. Its vampires which everyone seems to like + RPG, so it cant possibly be bad.



Rurouni Kenshin had a good US VA set.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_aaaO202qk[/YOUTUBE]
Oh my, simply brilliant

Also, I'll always hate the US censorship for what they did to Tekkaman

Cutting out 6eps worth of anime is seriously overprotective...


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> Dude... The voice acting for Sailor Moon made my ears bleed back in the day



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6_RZhh44NY[/YOUTUBE]





Kira U. Masaki said:


> come again? Ranma, Tenchi, Dragon Ball, YuYu Hakusho, etc all have great US voice acting. It the animes that come out now that are terrible, back in the day people actually cared about the product they put out, and had really high quality voice acting.


Exceptions moreso than the rule. Those aren't completely representative of animes in the 90s.

Quality is subjective, and who is to say they don't care about the product they put out? Many voice actors of recent years, whether its for an anime or video game, they are really passionate about what they do (read or watch some interviews with some). Hell voice actors of now get paid more than those of back in the day too (or at least that's what I remember reading). Take off these rose colored glasses and watch Dragon Ball, or Tenchi or whatever again.

Stuff is not better than today's voice acting...well you may think so but I sure as hell don't. 




> Back on top finally got a topic of Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines today (for a buck on top of it), its always been one of those games i wanted to play but wouldnt go out of my way to get, so i might actually give it shot. Its vampires which everyone seems to like + RPG, so it cant possibly be bad.


Vampires betta not glow in that game!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes it does, in fact pretty much anything that came out on CN back in the day was good, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Outlaw Star; the older anime have good voice acting; but these days Naruto, One Piece, Shaman King. Shaman King is by far the worst dub I have ever heard in my entire life, Believe it!


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yes it does, in fact pretty much anything that came out on CN back in the day was good, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Outlaw Star; the older anime have good voice acting; but these days Naruto, One Piece, Shaman King. *Shaman King is by far the worst dub I have ever heard in my entire life, Believe it!*



Are you serious? Not saying that its good or bad, but you seriously think _that's_ the worse dub ever? 



I peed myself.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

i got 
god eater burst
ys seven
duodecim

was going to get bbs but didn't bring enough cash. Wait for me aqua chan


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

My sig is just a taste of  you will see of Aqua in BBS!

Get it, love it...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It has dual audio though right?


Yeah.  I switched to Japanese.  The game has improved dramatically as a result.  It's much better than the English.

Still only a mediocre game though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 13, 2011)

After more than a year from getting the game, I just cleared one-half of Hexyz Force. The story and characters were kinda meh, but decent enough to have me playing it for days. Also, doesn't require much grinding.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

voice acting has always been more of a luxury for myself. It's nice in video games, but not a neccessity. I will agree that for the most part english va's have vastly improved. Now if only we could get more va for variety, same goes for jp va


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

Class of Heroes is weird... It wants you to use predefined characters (they're all a level higher and have 100g more), but I imagine you'd get better stats if, during character creation, you make sure you always get 9 bonus points. Not that it'll help you start with better classes, though... I really want a Ranger, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Seriously?



Yes, that game was terribly boring.  I mean it might have had the best story in the universe for all I know, I couldn't get past the shitty combat.


Where are my recommendations?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

the more I wait, the longer I pine for this game.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yes it does, in fact pretty much anything that came out on CN back in the day was good, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Outlaw Star; the older anime have good voice acting; but these days Naruto, One Piece, Shaman King. Shaman King is by far the worst dub I have ever heard in my entire life, Believe it!


 
Full Metal Alchemist has a fantastic set of VAs.  I prefer the English dub to the original Japanese Voice Actors (which I did hear first) and I'd easily put it as my favorite dubbed anime.

Things can only get better as the budgets and interest increases.


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to play Persona 2 too, but not until I beat Persona 1, cause I heard like all the Persona 1 characters make a cameo appearance (with Yukino being playable) in Persona 2.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

Yukino becomes one of the best fucking character ever in p2.



the pants of a champion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> the more I wait, the longer I pine for this game.



I only use my computer for video games. 




And copious amounts of porn.


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish she didn't have long hair though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish she had longer hair. Long hair is sexy. 


And less clothing.


And bigger tits.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Gk-onicEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Hell yeah, titties in my anime.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I deleted my Persona 2 recently both of them


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

P2:IS is coming in September, that's only 2.5 months away.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

You mean a remake? niceeeee

Also, look what I found Someone did a nice job collecting those


----------



## Esura (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm going to buy Persona 2 EP.

Found it cheap.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

Prepare for a hilarious va cast. Some are great, some are terrible

Also Nanjo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I need me another RPG. 


I was thinking about getting Sacred 2 for the PS3. Anyone tried that?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yeah, titties in my anime.



I heard titties and I cam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

The World said:


> I heard titties and I cam.



Is that like the past-tense of cum? Or did you get on your webcam to cyberfuck a hottie?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Are you serious? Not saying that its good or bad, but you seriously think _that's_ the worse dub ever?
> 
> 
> 
> I peed myself.



You have a Japanese guy speaking with a French accent
A Chinese guy speaking with a british accent
and a british guy speaking with an american accent among other the more notable offenses, and thats not even the half it. Yes it is the worst dub ever.

@Doctor, I see you aren't in-tune with the times, the anime industry is cracking and crumbling, US anyways, less money and less interest is being shown, and some companies dont even bother dubbing anymore, and just release sub only shows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Stella Deus is the worst dub ever.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 13, 2011)

One Piece is the worst dub ever in my opinion.


----------



## Nois (Jun 13, 2011)

Not that I want to whine about the US, cos there are good dubs in there, but damn, the quality of dubs there is fluctuating  like 'em Richters in Japan


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> i got
> god eater burst
> ys seven
> duodecim
> ...



You're gonna love Ys Seven. Guaranteed. Plus the music is


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Almost finished replaying Tales of Phantasia, still love the narrative, but again feeling like the battle system is so dated it's not funny. Stopping my attacks for your mystic symbol'd spells every 4 seconds is pissing me of Arche.

Had to remove Claus because spells were going off to often and I was watching spells animations more then playing the game...and I still am...T_T.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 13, 2011)

Finished my most recent Demon's Souls run last week. I decided to do my first ever bow run. Really unique experience, I recommend it to anyone who hasn't done it yet. Anyways it got a lot easier when I got the white bow (did 1-1, 1-2, 2-1, 2-2, 3-1, 4-1 then got it), as always the Flamelurker proved to be a problem, died twice to him mainly as a result of some really stupid errors on my part. Allant was also really annoying but he was manageable.

Oh and the Giant Depraved Ones, fuck them.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

nearing the end of act three for XF. The story is still pretty dull, but the characters carry it perdfectly, even if va isn't the best around. Gameplaywise I hit the stride mark around act 2-4 and basically have to praise it for being a truly fun strategy strong system. Act 1 was agonizing but looking back, there were many ways I could have optimized if I used more strategies back then.

It's a marvelous game, while not deep storywise it has my favorite srpg system to date.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2011)

in good news, Zelda 3D got a 9.25 in GameInformer


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

When has a Zelda game EVER gotten anything below a 9 in ANY publication whatsoever in life?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2011)

Majora's Mask.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I just dled Personas 2, Breath of Fire IV and sum Dragon Warrior. I think I should play, but what first?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2011)

How is that good news, Does Ocarina of time get like a perfect rating from everything, i know its one a few tens on gamespot, and a i believe in game informer as well; so ocarina getting a 9.25 is actually a downgrade, and this in 3d.

Personally I think Majora is the best in the series, followed by waker, twilight, lttp.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How is that good news, Does Ocarina of time get like a perfect rating from everything, i know its one a few tens on gamespot, and a i believe in game informer as well; so ocarina getting a 9.25 is actually a downgrade, and this in 3d.
> 
> Personally I think Majora is the best in the series, followed by waker, twilight, lttp.



A 9.25 isn't a downgrade per se, as the standards differ alot from when OoT was a 10.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How is that good news, Does Ocarina of time get like a perfect rating from everything, i know its one a few tens on gamespot, and a i believe in game informer as well; so ocarina getting a 9.25 is actually a downgrade, and this in 3d.
> 
> Personally I think Majora is the best in the series, followed by waker, twilight, lttp.



I actually never played Majora's Mask

But Ocarina is you know, the power of awesomeness incarnate + infinite nostalgia + being the hub that connects al the Zelda games with that hero of time shenanigans. That's a powerful combo.



Scizor said:


> A 9.25 isn't a downgrade per se, as the standards differ alot from when OoT was a 10.


I think it shows how strong a 10 it was, if it only got a0.75 downgrade after all those years.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> ow strong a 10 it was, if it only got a0.75 downgrade after all those years.



Yes, that too. =)

Though without the enhancements (like better graphics, etc.) I doubt OoT would get a 10 (or a 9.25, in this case) today.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, that too. =)
> 
> Though without the enhancements (like better graphics, etc.) I doubt OoT would get a 10 (or a 9.25, in this case) today.



Granted. But remember one thing: the reviewers are not immune to nostalgia:ho


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I just dled Personas 2, Breath of Fire IV and sum Dragon Warrior. I think I should play, but what first?



breath of fire IV for sure :33


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> Granted. But remember one thing: the reviewers are not immune to nostalgia:ho



Good point, actually.


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.

If gamers let go of nostalgia...I think the industry could actually move on. I've gotten to the point where, that (nostalgia) doesn't faze me and does not influence any gaming decisions. I'm not going to give a game the benefit of the doubt now just because I liked it back then.

Boy you guys would not like any reviews I do on OoT or FFVI if I were to play it now.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.
> 
> If gamers let go of nostalgia...I think the industry could actually move on. I've gotten to the point where, that (nostalgia) doesn't faze me and does not influence any gaming decisions. I'm not going to give a game the benefit of the doubt now just because I liked it back then.
> 
> Boy you guys would not like any reviews I do on OoT or FFVI if I were to play it now.



Actually, on the contrary of you, I 'abuse' nostalgia; I let it happen and I let it add to the experience. 

I guess I'm holding back the industry


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> breath of fire IV for sure :33


The effin cover itself gives me a boner, actually


Scizor said:


> Good point, actually.


You know it.


Esura said:


> Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.
> 
> If gamers let go of nostalgia...I think the industry could actually move on. I've gotten to the point where, that (nostalgia) doesn't faze me and does not influence any gaming decisions. I'm not going to give a game the benefit of the doubt now just because I liked it back then.
> 
> Boy you guys would not like any reviews I do on OoT or FFVI if I were to play it now.


Imma go with Scizor on this one.


Scizor said:


> Actually, on the contrary of you, I 'abuse' nostalgia; I let it happen and I let it add to the experience.
> 
> I guess I'm holding back the industry



I see it like this. Everything in good proportions is always good. Nostalgia is not sentimentality. You can make all the remakes and shit you want, but ultimately progress will occur. Holding on to old shit, and disliking change is only natural. For humans and especially for the market.

Anyway, I think nostalgia can help keep the good emotions in gaming, ut it shouldn't be the goal of it.

And it's the dudebro community and the increasing popularity of gaming that holds back the industry. The majority of people are sheep who just want to have sensless fun most of the time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Nostalgia doesn't affect me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nostalgia doesn't affect me.



Unless it was nostalgia for tits that is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Man, titstalgia is nothing to joke about. 



I remember this girl I dated once had these giant tits. Best titties ever. And I let her tits slip right through my fingers because this other hussy tempted my cock with her deep blue eyes, gorgeous smile, and pretty face. Then she dumped me.  I'll never get them tits back. Never.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I had my share of awesome tits in the past. The problem is, they were always attached to some weird ass girl, which I realized was weird only after some time passed. Damn trap tits.

Also nostalgia affects you CMX, I know it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

No it doesn't. 

Any time I go back and play a game that I thought may have been rosed-up by nostalgia the game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

Your nostalgia is just like you mang, tricky It's nostalging[!] you without you knowing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

But other games which should be affected by nostalgia are not on subsequent replays. 

Or are you suggesting I have some kind of selective ninja nostalgia?


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But other games which should be affected by nostalgia are not on subsequent replays.
> 
> Or are you suggesting I have some kind of selective ninja nostalgia?



It's like with being homophobic and having bicurious shit going on. You neglect your nostalgia so it creeps into your subconciousness


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

You callin' me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 


I AIN'T NO HOMO BOY!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm an ass lady myself.


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a tits man personally, as long as the tits aren't all sloppy looking.

But ass is ok too to be honest. Not too big, but not flat either. I like a shapely ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm 70/30 tits and ass.

I like big tits and fat asses.

But why are we talking about this in the RPG section?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2011)

Cause usually Asian girls don't have either. So you know RPGS go overboard on them. So we are allowed to talk about real tits and ass. Ass >>> tits.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm all about randomness. I don't have a type, but instead I need to like a particular "composition" of the features


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I think they both have their benefits, but I like dem titties. I mean if you lay a girl out and you're banging her you get to take full advantage of them tits. They're aesthetically appeasing, fun to grab onto, lick, suck, kiss, and cum all over when you're finished.

Now if you're doing doggy-style you could apply some of those points to the ass as well, but not all of them. It just gets outweighed if you ask me. 



It's like RPGs are the tits of the gaming world. Action/Adventure is the ass. FPS is probably their eyes or something equally shitty but kinda okay when you can't do something better (fondle tits).


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it depends on how you roll:ho

I can find equal amount of cool stuff to do with both 'em tittays and ass

And for the on topic's safe: RPGs kick ass and I need to finish all those damn exams to get down to it.

Btw, I was a t a second hand store today [with clothes and shit], and they had a PSX there... I was tempted to buy the friend


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cause usually Asian girls don't have either. So you know RPGS go overboard on them. So we are allowed to talk about real tits and ass. Ass >>> tits.


Its funny, cause you are right. Asian girls have smaller asses (with the occasional exception) and smaller boobs (with the occasional exception) yet I'm immensely attracted to Asian females.

Its odd. It goes against all my tits fetishes. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they both have their benefits, but I like dem titties. I mean if you lay a girl out and you're banging her you get to take full advantage of them tits. *They're aesthetically appeasing, fun to grab onto, lick, suck, kiss, and cum all over when you're finished.*
> 
> Now if you're doing doggy-style you could apply some of those points to the ass as well, but not all of them. It just gets outweighed if you ask me.
> 
> It's like RPGs are the tits of the gaming world. Action/Adventure is the ass. FPS is probably their eyes or something equally shitty but kinda okay when you can't do something better (fondle tits).



You is like reading the thoughts in my mind exactly. 

I'm scared now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw a PSX at a goodwill for like 5 bucks. But why get that when you have a PS2?


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm confused atm. I was thinking of getting a slim PS2 so I can swap magic that shit, but then again, having 2 PS2s is counterproductive. Maybe I should get a DS and exploit all that shit first

AAAARGH

I hate being so poor I never could afford all that shit in the past


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm 60-40 tits :ho

I do appreciate them both, though


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

Tits is love.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2011)

But hotlinking apparently isn't


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm confused atm. I was thinking of getting a slim PS2 so I can swap magic that shit, but then again, having 2 PS2s is counterproductive. Maybe I should get a DS and exploit all that shit first
> 
> AAAARGH
> 
> I hate being so poor I never could afford all that shit in the past


DS has exploits? 


zenieth said:


> But hotlinking apparently isn't



Apparently.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I meant that DS has some nice things for it. Like Ie Revenant Wings which I want to play after I'm done with FFXII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh. Well DS doesn't have that many games. It has some good ones, but it isn't a cornucopia of RPGs or anything.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

I know, but it has some nice games overall. And I'm not necesserily an RPG person. I can enjoy other genres.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I know, but it has some nice games overall. And I'm not necesserily an RPG person. *I can enjoy other genres*.






I don't get how that's possible.


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't get how that's possible.



I like platformers, puzzle games, tetris even and shit like that. I'm not always in the mood for an RPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, I love me some Tetris. That's the only non-RPG games I own on the DS if you count Castlevania into the RPG section (which I do).


----------



## Nois (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, castlevania, Zelda, all the Mario games, Tetris etc. is all my streetpek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Mario is too expensive, otherwise I may have gotten the new one for DS. Zelda seems iffy to me.


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> But hotlinking apparently isn't



Can you see the image?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh. Well DS doesn't have that many games. It has some good ones, but it isn't a cornucopia of RPGs or anything.



It has some great ones, too, but you're right. The best console for RPGs is still the PS2. It just has so many freakin' amazing RPGs that it's impossible to consider any other console as better in that genre...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> It has some great ones, too, but you're right. The best console for RPGs is still the PS2. It just has so many freakin' amazing RPGs that it's impossible to consider any other console as better in that genre...



Since PS2 includes both PS2 and PSX games, I agree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't like lumping PSX and PS2 together that way. It's like saying the Wii is the ultimate console ever because of the virtual console thing.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2011)

Too bad, I'm lumping it. 

Like the PS3.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like lumping PSX and PS2 together that way. It's like saying the Wii is the ultimate console ever because of the virtual console thing.



I would agree, if the damn thing actually had them all. If the Wii actually had every NES, SNES, Master System, Megadrive, N64 and Neo Geo game - it _would_ be the greatest console ever made and everyone with half a brain would have bought it just for the Virtual Console.


----------



## Esura (Jun 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> I would agree, if the damn thing actually had them all. If the Wii actually had every NES, SNES, Master System, Megadrive, N64 and Neo Geo game - it _would_ be the greatest console ever made and everyone with half a brain would have bought it just for the Virtual Console.



All those together wouldn't be able to top PS2 imo.

PS2 was an anomaly.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> All those together wouldn't be able to top PS2 imo.
> 
> PS2 was an anomaly.



If the SNES wasn't in the equation, then I'd agree. But seeing as I consider SNES a close 2nd behind PS2 as best console, the addition of all those other consoles makes the team-up end up on top IMHO. Chrono Trigger, Earthbound, FF VI, Super Mario RPG, etc., SNES was a great console for RPG-ers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 15, 2011)

SNES was good, but its a distant 3rd for me behind the ps2 and ps1. 
Among notables for the ps1, not counting ports or remakes - FF7-9, BoF 3 and 4, Suikoden 1 and 2, Star Ocean Second Story, Vagrant Story, Valkyrie Profiles, Parasite Eve I and II, Chrono Cross, Legend of Mana, etc. etc. etc. ; only the ps2 tops this system for rpgs.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

...The SNES, a distance third? A _distant_ third? Dear Nintendo, have you ever even played a SNES?

FFIV, FFV, FFVI, Breath of Fire 1, Breath of Fire 2, Lufia 2, Secret of Mana, Earthbound, Super Mario RPG, Terranigma, Star Ocean, freakin' Chrono Trigger, Shadowrun, the Romancing SaGa games, Illusion of Time, Bahamut Lagoon, Fire Emblem, Front Mission, Dragon Quest 5, Dragon Quest 6...

I'd wager FFVI, Dragon Quest 6, Super Mario RPG, Secret of Mana and Chrono Trigger cannot be bested by anything on the PSOne.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> I would agree, if the damn thing actually had them all. If the Wii actually had every NES, SNES, Master System, Megadrive, N64 and Neo Geo game - it _would_ be the greatest console ever made and everyone with half a brain would have bought it just for the Virtual Console.


But the problem is I've played all of those games.

If I wanted to play them again I'd just use an emulator. I wouldn't pay for i t. 

Also, it still doesn't top the PC if you want to look at it that way. The PC can play damn-near every console except PS3 and XBOX 360. It's the ultimate console. And it can make the games *look better than they originally did*.

And the games are fucking free.


Ultimate console.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> SNES was good, but its a distant 3rd for me behind the ps2 and ps1.
> Among notables for the ps1, not counting ports or remakes - FF7-9, BoF 3 and 4, Suikoden 1 and 2, Star Ocean Second Story, Vagrant Story, Valkyrie Profiles, Parasite Eve I and II, Chrono Cross, Legend of Mana, etc. etc. etc. ; only the ps2 tops this system for rpgs.



PS1 is better than PS2.

And the gap between SNES over PS1 is so enormous it isn't even funny. SNES > everything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> I'd wager FFVI, Dragon Quest 6, Super Mario RPG, Secret of Mana and Chrono Trigger cannot be bested by anything on the PSOne.



I would say Grandia, FF Tactics, Breath of Fire 3 and 4, Lunar, Vagrant Story, Legend of Legaia can top those, but that's just me.


Crazy I send you a message about something also.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing tops FFVI. 

Also, SNES has Tactics Ogre rights, Ogre Battle, and Final Fantasy V. It doesn't matter that the PSX took those titles as ports later, it doesn't count.


----------



## Esura (Jun 15, 2011)

Winny said:


> ...The SNES, a distance third? A _distant_ third? Dear Nintendo, have you ever even played a SNES?
> 
> FFIV, FFV, FFVI, Breath of Fire 1, Breath of Fire 2, Lufia 2, Secret of Mana, Earthbound, Super Mario RPG, Terranigma, Star Ocean, freakin' Chrono Trigger, Shadowrun, the Romancing SaGa games, Illusion of Time, Bahamut Lagoon, Fire Emblem, Front Mission, Dragon Quest 5, Dragon Quest 6...
> 
> I'd wager FFVI, Dragon Quest 6, Super Mario RPG, Secret of Mana and Chrono Trigger cannot be bested by anything on the PSOne.



FFVII, FFVIII, Parasite Eve, FFIX, Parasite Eve 2, Xenogears, Breath of Fire III, Breath of Fire IV, Chrono Cross, Dragon Quest VII, Grandia, Lunar II Eternal Blue, Revelations: Persona, Persona 2 Eternal Punishment, Star Ocean Second Story, Suikoden, Suikoden II, Valkyrie Profile, Wild Arms, FF Tactics, Legend of Dragoon, SAGA Frontier, Vagrant Story (I thought was shit, but peeps like it), Wild Arms, Alundra...etc. you seriously going to say SNES games surpasses these? Nostalgia makes people think some crazy stuff sometimes. Also, PSOne has ports of the GOOD SNES games.

Get off that SNES kool-aid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII, FFVIII, Parasite Eve, FFIX, Parasite Eve 2, Xenogears, Breath of Fire III, Breath of Fire IV, Chrono Cross, Dragon Quest VII, Grandia, Lunar II Eternal Blue, Revelations: Persona, Persona 2 Eternal Punishment, Star Ocean Second Story, Suikoden, Suikoden II, Valkyrie Profile, Wild Arms, FF Tactics, Legend of Dragoon, SAGA Frontier, Vagrant Story (I thought was shit, but peeps like it), Wild Arms, Alundra...etc. you seriously going to say SNES games surpasses these? Nostalgia makes people think some crazy stuff sometimes. Also, PSOne has ports of the GOOD SNES games.
> 
> Get off that SNES kool-aid.


1) Ports do not count. That's cheating. 
2) I see your list and raise you one SNES list:

Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI
Breath of Fire I
Breath of Fire II
Ogre Battle
Tactics Ogre
Star Ocean
Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu III
Treasure of the Rudras
Bahamut Lagoon
Super Mario RPG
Terranigma
Romancing Saga
Romancing Saga II
Romancing Saga III
Chrono Trigger
Draqon Quest IV
Draqon Quest V
Draqon Quest VI
Dual Orb
Dual Orb 2
Emerald Dragon
Lennus
Lennus II
7th Saga
Mystic Ark
The Magical Land of Wozz
Live a Live
Tales of Phantasia
Ys IV: Mask of the Sun
Brandish
Brandish II
Earthbound
Brain Lord
Lufia
Lufia II
Robotrek
Secret of the Stars
Soul Blazer


----------



## Esura (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 1) Ports do not count. That's cheating.
> 2) I see your list and raise you one SNES list:


Alrighty.

Alundra
Alundra 2
Arc the Lad Collection
Azure Dream
Battle Hunter
Beyond the Beyond
Brave Fencer Musashi
Breath of Fire III
Breath of Fire IV
Brigandine
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Chrono Cross
Chocobo's Dungeon 2
Darkstone
Dragon Seeds
Dragon Valor
Dragon Warrior VII
Eternal Eyes
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy Tactics
Front Mission 3
Grandia
Granstream Saga
Guardian's Crusade
Harvest Moon: Back to Nature
Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth
Jade Cocoon
Kartia: Word of Fate
King's Field
King's Field II
Koudelka
Legend of Dragoon
Legend of Legaia
Legend of Mana
Legacy of Kain, Blood Omen Not an RPG, why they add this!?
Lunar Silver Star Story Box Set
Lunar II Eternal Blue Box Set
Monster Seed
Ogre Battle
Parasite Eve
Parasite Eve 2
Persona
Persona II: Eternal Punishment
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
RPG Maker
Saga Frontier
Saga Frontier 2
Saiyuki: Journey West
Shadow Madness
Shadow Tower
Star Ocean: Second Story
Suikoden
Suikoden II
Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together
Tales of Destiny
Tales of Destiny II
Thousand Arms
Threads of Fate
Torneko: The Last Hope
Vagrant Story
Valkyrie Profile
Vandal Hearts
Vandal Hearts II
Vanguard Bandits
Wild Arms
Wild Arms 2
Xenogears

This is how you do it CMX. Removed games I know was ports and stuff. And these are just the PSOne games released in the US.

I win.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 15, 2011)

Breath of fire 3>all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Alrighty.
> 
> Alundra
> Alundra 2
> ...



I didn't even list all of the SNES ones. Also, you did list a couple ports (Ogre Battle and Tactics Ogre--SNES games, baby).

I also see you added plenty of filler. 

My list is made up primarily of memory. Where did you copy/paste that off of?


----------



## Esura (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't even list all of the SNES ones. Also, you did list a couple ports (Ogre Battle and Tactics Ogre--SNES games, baby).
> 
> *I also see you added plenty of filler.*
> 
> My list is made up primarily of memory. Where did you copy/paste that off of?



Ohhhhh, so you are going to tell me that Dual Orb, Dual Orb 2, Emerald Dragon, Lennus, Lennus II, 7th Saga, Mystic Ark, The Magical Land of Wozz, Live a Live, Brandish, Brandish II, Brain Lord, Lufia, Lufia II, Robotrek, Secret of the Stars, and Soul Blazer aren't fillers as well? C'mon now! 

I knew of all those games, I just didn't feel like typing it all out so I copied and pasted them, taking out ones I knew was ports and shit. Didn't know PS1 Tactics Ogre was a port too though.

But my point stands. SNES was a great system for RPGs...a classic age, that systematically got destroyed and surpassed by the PS1's RPG collection. Also, imo, PS2 kills the PS1's RPG collection as well.

So lets nip this shit in the bud...
PS2 > PS1 > SNES > Genesis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Those were quality games. 

Well, maybe not Dual Orb 2, though I did finish that game. 

I think in terms of quality SNES is better. Even in terms of quantity it has more if you count everything in there. But quality is subjective.


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> Nanananana



They actually pulled a Zelda Williams; that girl's profile was often posted as a joke and now she's in the commercial 

Good stuff. Actually made me consider a 3DS again, for a sec.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2011)

700 more posts and this thread will be getting lynched. 

Also, been playing some White Knight Chronicles, I think it's pretty crappy tbh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Nooo, don't lynch or fucking thread you bastard mods!


----------



## Nois (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They actually pulled a Zelda Williams; that girl's profile was often posted as a joke and now she's in the commercial
> 
> Good stuff. Actually made me consider a 3DS again, for a sec.


Dude, Williams' family's so metatextual. His doughter is named Zelda ater Princess Zelda, since he is a major geek. In turn, Princess Zelda was named after Zelda Fitzgerald, the wife of Francis S. Fitzgerald. And Williams dad's second name was Fitzgerald... Robert Fitzgerald Williams. Made my mind blow up.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Nooo, don't lynch or fucking thread you bastard mods!



They be hatin' on our awesome they jelous.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 16, 2011)

uh crazy i know you have crazy in your name, but are you high; tactics ogre was never released on the snes or super famicom, only ogre battle, there is an ogre battle on the gba though

and something like 70 percent of your list are non us games, if you counted rpgs on the ps1 from japan Esura's list would triple at least , the ps2 would probably break the space time continuum

fact is the ps1 whether through port or not has the best game in quite of few major rpgs franchises, while the snes doesnt

Final Fantasy - even though its debated which is the best - PS1 has 4,6,7 
Suikoden - havent played it though the consensus is that 2 is the best
BoF - III is the best 
Star Ocean - 2nd story 
Chrono trigger  and cross
Castlevania - Symphony

there really is no argument for the snes, other than maybe its the first great rpg system, as i believe is pre dates the ps1, but thats it  

i  loved the snes, but then i got a ps1, after getting a n64, and sony  could never do wrong again (aside from a few blips like the go and hacking)

o and not to brag or anything, i have every game on that list sans bandits, darkstone and king fields, the latter two which i have no interest in buying, the former of which ill get around too

and i know this an rpg thread but ps1 also gave the birth of the greatest Racing series Gran Turismo, arguably the best horror series Silent Hill and Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Medal of Honor, and lets not forget Megaman legends and Tron Bonne (legends i believe is considered an rpg though)


----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys know that Since FFVII expanded the RPG market and need, like the Big Bang expanded the Universe and shit, PSX and PS2 are obviously abundant in bazillions of RPG titles. 

Makes me happy I own a SNES and a PS2 though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> uh crazy i know you have crazy in your name, but are you high; tactics ogre was never released on the snes or super famicom, only ogre battle, there is an ogre battle on the gba though
> 
> and something like 70 percent of your list are non us games, if you counted rpgs on the ps1 from japan Esura's list would triple at least , the ps2 would probably break the space time continuum
> 
> ...


Yes it was. Tactics Ogre is an SNES game, bro. 

I listed the Japanese games because they are fan translated and playable. The PSX may have more but hardly any of them are translated and are unplayable. Why would I count those?

Also you're missing the quality over quantity portion. Some of the SNES games are better than 10 PSX games. It's not really a comparison. SNES > Everything.

And don't even try to front on non-RPG. SNES was a god in that arena.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

Nearing the end of WA XF. Now to use YS Seven and God Eater Burst to bid my time until August, and see if Tactics Ogre will not feel woefully inferior in terms of gameplay


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nooo, don't lynch or fucking thread you bastard mods!



Whoever gets the 10'000th post gets to make the next thread.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

CMX would probably paint the entire thread with ultros.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2011)

So the victor of Gilgamesh versus Ultros would depend on who scored the 10'000th post?

Interesting.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jun 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> CMX would probably paint the entire thread with ultros.


CMX or me:ho


Winny said:


> So the victor of Gilgamesh versus Ultros would depend on who scored the 10'000th post?
> 
> Interesting.



Now you're just throwing the meat on the field for the doges


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2011)

i was partially wrong, but not completely apparently tactics ogre was released on the super famicom, but it is not an snes game, its a famicom game

in any case roms/hacks do not count for the snes, and like i said if you count imports, then the psx is infinitely better

 are you really that daft, i just listed that the best of the best are all available on on the psx, and you are trying to pull some quantity over quality argument out of your ass; psx has quantity and quality 
ff 7, bof 3, star ocean 2nd story, etc.

theres no point in continuing this argument, you will not listen to reason - as the facts show both # wise and quality wise the ps1 is better; you make convoluted and irrationally arguments like counting games based on fan translation, yet I cant count a port nor an import ; and then you cry when i pointed out several major franchise that are not rpg, but revolutionzed their respect genres which are psx born

an the ultros thing is getting fucking irritating


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought Record of Agarest War ZERO (didn't even know that it was _out_, but I bought the last copy at GS)...and I cannot find anyone talking about it. Like at ALL.

This game flopped that bad?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2011)

That game fucking sucked ass


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That game fucking sucked ass



Nooooo don't fucking say that! 

I was already questioning my purchase as is cause I don't really care for the SRPGs, but I figured I can get into it.

But I still haven't opened it yet so there is still time!


----------



## Nois (Jun 17, 2011)

I want someone to translate War of Genesis III


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That game fucking sucked ass



The first game looked meh as is and I'm not taking chances with this.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 17, 2011)

Tales series is great.


----------



## Dash (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait to fix my PS2 and go back to the golden age of RPGs.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

I need to get mine fixed as well


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

Also my platformers. SOTC, Getting up and Okami are calling out to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nooooo don't fucking say that!
> 
> I was already questioning my purchase as is cause I don't really care for the SRPGs, but I figured I can get into it.
> 
> But I still haven't opened it yet so there is still time!



I hated, HATED how slow the battle system was. On top of that the story + shitty voice acting killed it for me.


----------



## Esura (Jun 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *I hated, HATED how slow the battle system was.* On top of that the story + shitty voice acting killed it for me.



Ok, I dodged a bullet then.

I took it back for Alice Madness Returns. Game is awesome...when I'm not jumping on invisible platforms and when I'm fighting enemies with a fucking toy horse and pepper shaker instead. Fighting is boss in Alice.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, I dodged a bullet then.
> 
> I took it back for Alice Madness Returns. Game is awesome...when I'm not jumping on invisible platforms and when I'm fighting enemies with a fucking toy horse and pepper shaker instead. Fighting is boss in Alice.



Chopping people's heads off with a kitchen knife. And fighting reminds me of OoT/Majora's Mask/TP.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Rented alice, hoping to enjoy it!


----------



## Esura (Jun 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Rented alice, hoping to enjoy it!



Going by what you normally say you like and dislike on here, you might enjoy it. Maybe.

Its not a bad game imo at all and I love the art direction, but some stuff in it is hit and miss...well I'll let you play it and see.  Its definitely not for everyone imo.

EDIT: Game is long as sin shit btw.


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that is why it's called pussy


----------



## Nois (Jun 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Well that is why it's called pussy



I bet it is


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 18, 2011)

I played Got Eater today.

The voice acting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Going by what you normally say you like and dislike on here, you might enjoy it. Maybe.
> 
> Its not a bad game imo at all and I love the art direction, but some stuff in it is hit and miss...well I'll let you play it and see.  Its definitely not for everyone imo.
> 
> EDIT: Game is long as sin shit btw.



A interesting art design could go a long way for me, but sometimes come up short. Something like Okami bored the shit out of me, but awesome art design. Hoping to feel the opposite here with Alice


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bought Record of Agarest War ZERO (didn't even know that it was _out_, but I bought the last copy at GS)...and I cannot find anyone talking about it. Like at ALL.
> 
> This game flopped that bad?


I bought Agarest Zero.  And it makes the first game look like a world beater.  It's terrible.  Played it for a couple of hours and took it out of my PS3.  I'd rather play some old PS2 games instead.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 19, 2011)

So I wasted a reserve on Agarest war zero?  I need a new Rpg to play, and I don't feel like getting Alice. I'll get it eventually, but not right now. What do? T_T


----------



## Botzu (Jun 19, 2011)

Finished Radiant Historia today and it was great.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2011)

Radiant Historia.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 19, 2011)

How about for the PSP? I tried Class of Heroes but I was horribly disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2011)

Radiant Historia sucked guys.  I'm sorry.  I bought a DS basically just for that game, but I was incredibly disappointed.  Historia had a great concept.  But despite the concept... the game managed to be too linear.  HOW THE FUCK CAN THAT HAPPEN?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, since Everyone here said Agarest Zero was trash, I canceled my reserve on it and picked up Tales of the world: Radiant Mythology  


Soooo excited


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like you're excited. 


I started playing a few games during my extended weekend. Witcher 2, Hunted: Demon's Forge, and I tried to start playing Suikoden V but the emulator was being shitty. 

Witcher 2 is actually good unlike the first one. Imagine that.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2011)

I just picked up White Knight Chronicles Origins... I wonder if it'll be any good.


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like you're excited.
> 
> 
> I started playing a few games during my extended weekend. Witcher 2, Hunted: Demon's Forge, and I tried to start playing Suikoden V but the emulator was being shitty.
> ...



I quite liked the first one. Then again, it's my homebrew game, and I love the books


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I never read no damn dirty books.


----------



## Nois (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, the books had vampires getting drunk with blood and going to partay:ho
Cos in the Witcher, blood is vampire booze:ho And teh Witcher fucks every female he meets. Almost.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

Girlfriend has been playing the hell out of Nier.

I'm impressed.  

But, of course, since it was Square and not their abomination franchise, it got no advertising and flopped; it's brilliant game and I was honestly impressed by it, in just about every aspect.  Why does this happen so much?  Fuck Squeenix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, the books had vampires getting drunk with blood and going to partay:ho
> Cos in the Witcher, blood is vampire booze:ho And teh Witcher fucks every female he meets. Almost.


Yeah, I just started the game and already got some. 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Girlfriend has been playing the hell out of Nier.
> 
> I'm impressed.
> 
> But, of course, since it was Square and not their abomination franchise, it got no advertising and flopped; it's brilliant game and I was honestly impressed by it, in just about every aspect.  Why does this happen so much?  Fuck Squeenix.



Yeah, NIER is an unsung masterpiece. Great music, story, characters, and I liked the gameplay a lot personally. Graphics were good, too, I thought despite all the haters.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

Varied gameplay, non-asinine story, interesting characters, gorgeous graphics and OST.

But herp derp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I kept reading about people on various review sites saying it had terrible graphics, or that they were outdated, or even PS2-level. 

I don't know what people expect these days, but if you say NIER is an ugly game you should be shot.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

It's not Crysis.  

I have seen prettier games but by no means is it outdated (for a console, anyways); I thought looked fine, and I've seen plenty of games that actually looked awful like the new Front Mission (_that_ has PS2 era graphics with bloom).  There are some reused textures, but among today's newer titles, hardly the most major of offenses.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Girlfriend has been playing the hell out of Nier.
> 
> I'm impressed.
> 
> But, of course, since it was Square and not their abomination franchise, it got no advertising and flopped; it's brilliant game and I was honestly impressed by it, in just about every aspect.  Why does this happen so much?  Fuck Squeenix.



I swear if you ever loose her im finding where you are and taking her  

but seriously, Nier is an amazing game. Its the next Rpg game imma beat, I had it since day one; but I had Tales of at the same time, thus Vesperia got the priority.  


anyways, so far im liking the game  its pretty fun, and though its somewhat slow I like the cameo's. none of the characters are killed from this either :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

After playing some of the so-called prettier games on high with my new card, I have to say I'm not really impressed with graphics at all. Same with audio quality. I'm more of a gameplay person rather than the setting. 

Though there is something to be said about good music.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

Nier is made by the creators of another series I really loved, Drakengard. Just as fucked up, awesome music, though Nier is more polished and better gameplay. I usually enjoy that teams games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I played the first or second Drakengard and thought it was pretty weird. I didn't really play it that much though (like 3 minutes).

Maybe some day I'll give her a go.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Nah Drakengard is a terrible, terrible game. The story is excellent though, due to how fucked up it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought my nephew the second game (which I hear is much better than the first). I think I might try it anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Nah Drakengard is a terrible, terrible game. The story is excellent though, due to how fucked up it is.



Didn't think they were terrible. Though the gameplay is nothing more then average, it's very much like Dynasty Warriors but with more combos. Story and Music were great though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea but the US release of Drakengard butchered the story and took out some plot points.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

But did it add more dragons?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bought my nephew the second game (*which I hear is much better than the first*). I think I might try it anyway.



No way....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I heard that.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2011)

Why do so many PSP games try to build their games around freakin' multiplayer? Stop trying to cash in on Monster Hunter, you damned fools! 

As I said, I'm playing White Knight Chronicles Origins and it's missing pretty much _everything_ that made the original game so damn fun. There are no combos, the game is set in tiny little areas (that are divided by loading screens) rather than the expansive dungeons that were in the first game - and don't give me any crap about how the PSP wouldn't be able to handle large dungeons... Valkyria Chronicles 2 looks vastly better than this and its maps are also much larger to boot.

The equipment upgrading is simplified and gaining skills is a pain (they're not unlocked as you purchase more, you have to complete these stupid missions to get stupid NPCs to like you so they make skills available to purchase), and there aren't any giant mech knights either. You transform into a human sized one and there are cooperative attacks with your teammates (that, again, is built for multiplayer).

Everything reeks of this game being built for multiplayer, which is stupid since the PS3 game had a proper RPG in there as well.

Why did I even bother buying this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Multiplayer PSP games? 


Yeah, that is seriously lame.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2011)

Winny said:


> Why do so many PSP games try to build their games around freakin' multiplayer? Stop trying to cash in on Monster Hunter, you damned fools!
> 
> As I said, I'm playing White Knight Chronicles Origins and it's missing pretty much _everything_ that made the original game so damn fun. There are no combos, the game is set in tiny little areas (that are divided by loading screens) rather than the expansive dungeons that were in the first game - and don't give me any crap about how the PSP wouldn't be able to handle large dungeons... *Valkyria Chronicles 2 looks vastly better than this and its maps are also much larger to boot.*
> 
> ...



Because Valkyria Chronicles 2 is a vastly better game? And is actually *fun*? Soloing platoons of enemies with one Scout is satisfying.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Because Valkyria Chronicles 2 is a vastly better game? And is actually *fun*? Soloing platoons of enemies with one Scout is satisfying.




HAHAHHAHAHA.

Well at least you can play as Selvaria(sort of) in VC2.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

nearing end of wild arms xf

got the extra boss


....




....


fuck your children sideways xseed


----------



## Dash (Jun 21, 2011)

I've seen Nier come up quite of few times in this thread. Is it really that good of a game? Reviews don't look so good.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

i've heard nothing but praise everywhere but the review front, though i've not checked many reviews

also fuck you king of monsters. Fuck you and your trillion degrees.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

Dash said:


> I've seen Nier come up quite of few times in this thread. Is it really that good of a game? Reviews don't look so good.



Nier is one of those either you hate it or love it types of games.

As much as I love Nier, the game is flawed plain and simple and some of the reviews gameplay complaints are on point (although many of them are a bit hyperbolic too). But why is it loved by mostly every other RPG fan? Its story, characters, and its music. Its pretty awesome...

So pretty much if you don't like the story, characters, or music, or don't value those over gameplay, you is going to think the game is rightfully average, if not below average, or even shitty. Its not that the gameplay is broken, but its incredibly simple for an action RPG (think Dynasty Warriors minus the shitload of enemies but with RPG stats and equipments), the sidequests in the game is fucking atrocious and horrible (essentially glorified tedious fucking fetch quests), and the amount of backtracking you have to do is ridiculous. There is really isn't many areas in the game so you'll find yourself constantly going to the same fucking areas over and over (think of a typical Legend of Zelda overworld with towns and dungeons and stuff, but MUCH, MUCH smaller and limited in scope). Btw, I really recommend skipping most sidequests though. It'll bore the shit out of you.

As much as I like Nier, I really cannot recommend it to everyone at all. I would recommend you to get Eternal Sonata over Nier (it hurts my chest typing that) if you are just a casual or average RPG fan. But if you a hardcore fan of the JRPGs who loves a story as well as a main character and cast that breaks from the typical JRPG norm of protagonists (If you are playing Nier Gestalt/US Version that is) then look no further....just prepare to deal with some tedious shit to get to the good stuff.

PS - I don't actually hate the young, emo character archetype in JRPGs and stuff unlike other RPG peeps on NF (many times I like it), but its cool to see something different every once and awhile.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2011)

Wait.  Multiplayer PSP games?  That sounds like a shitty concept.  


crazymtf said:


> Didn't think they were terrible. Though the gameplay is nothing more then average, it's very much like Dynasty Warriors but with more combos. Story and Music were great though.


Dynasty Warriors keeps tweaking their franchise and making minor improvements.  I think we might actually have a pretty good game by the time we get to Dynasty Warriors 15.  

I've always preferred Samurai Warriors though.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

I personally like SB out of the Dynasty style games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

NIER is a great game. If you don't like it then you're a bad person and should stop playing games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I personally like SB out of the Dynasty style games.



I like the Gundam DW games. Speaking of which, the 3rd game comes out on the 28th.



> nearing end of wild arms xf
> 
> got the extra boss
> 
> ...



How about that Ragu O Ragula?


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NIER is a great game. If you don't like it then you're a bad person and should stop playing games.



Replace the story with some generic shit, replace the cast with generic characters, and take out the good music for some bland shit and you won't be saying its a great game at all. 

This comes from a Nier fan and a gamer who loves all of Suda 51 games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Replace the story with some generic shit, replace the cast with generic characters, and take out the good music for some bland shit and you won't be saying its a great game at all.
> 
> This comes from a Nier fan and a gamer who loves all of Suda 51 games.



What the hell?

You could say that about almost any game.





"Oh if you make the game shitty then it wouldn't be good anymore." No shit. I would still like the game on a gameplay level though since you didn't remove the good gameplay.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell?
> 
> You could say that about almost any game.
> 
> ...



Missed the point. Nier's gameplay is considered shitty by a large margin of people, even by many fans (me included), so if you take away the fluff you is left with a shitty game. Granted, you could _like_ the gameplay (there is always something out there in the world someone would like), whatever, I think its shitty, a large portion of people think it is shitty. The only reason the game gets ANY recognition whatsoever is because of its praise it gets for its story, characters, and music. Its a game that's loved for its style more than gameplay, like Suda 51 games.

I'm just trying to be real up in this bitch to Dash and zenieth. I'm not going to sugarcoat stuff right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Replace the story with some generic shit, replace the cast with generic characters, and take out the good music for some bland shit and you won't be saying its a great game at all*.
> 
> This comes from a Nier fan and a gamer who loves all of Suda 51 games.





Hey that sounds like every single JRPG 

No but seriously, I liked Nier's combat. It was fast and fun.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Hey that sounds like every single JRPG
> 
> No but seriously, I liked Nier's combat. It was fast and fun.



I did until after a few hours in the game. Granted, its not the worse thing in the world, but its just so...bland. But maybe I'm just butthurt that I could play as Kaine... Its like Kingdom Hearts, minus the gameplay depths.

Oh, and question to CMX, our local pirate.

Supercard DSTWO or Acekard 2i? The former has built in GBA emulation without the need of a slot two, the later is just much cheaper and a more durable build from what I heard.

I need to play some old SNES and GBA JRPGs now since my PS3 is caput....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Missed the point. Nier's gameplay is considered shitty by a large margin of people, even by many fans (me included), so if you take away the fluff you is left with a shitty game. Granted, you could _like_ the gameplay (there is always something out there in the world someone would like), whatever, I think its shitty, a large portion of people think it is shitty. The only reason the game gets ANY recognition whatsoever is because of its praise it gets for its story, characters, and music. Its a game that's loved for its style more than gameplay, like Suda 51 games.
> 
> I'm just trying to be real up in this bitch to Dash and zenieth. I'm not going to sugarcoat stuff right now.



A large margin of people are cunttards who think MMORPGs have good gameplay, too.


The gameplay was simple, enjoyable, and fast-paced. There was loot to be had, granted there wasn't very much of it. What is a "good" game in terms of gameplay to you or this "large portion of people" you keep citing?


----------



## Nois (Jun 21, 2011)

I liked the gameplay in Lineage 2


----------



## Dash (Jun 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nier is one of those either you hate it or love it types of games.
> 
> As much as I love Nier, the game is flawed plain and simple and some of the reviews gameplay complaints are on point (although many of them are a bit hyperbolic too). But why is it loved by mostly every other RPG fan? Its story, characters, and its music. Its pretty awesome...
> 
> ...



Well I love a great story and cast in my games but I value gameplay above all else. I would be willing to overlook it but the gameplay has to at least be bearable/average. Suikoden's gameplay, for example, wasn't anything to rave about but it was decent and the story/characters propelled it to become one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A large margin of people are cunttards who think MMORPGs have good gameplay, too.
> 
> 
> The gameplay was simple, enjoyable, and fast-paced. There was loot to be had, granted there wasn't very much of it. What is a "good" game in terms of gameplay to you or this "large portion of people" you keep citing?



For an RPG, its subpar gameplay wise.

I'm typically very forgiving of a games gameplay. However my standards very depending on what genre it is. Nier is supposed to be an RPG and its gameplay is lacking the standard I have for RPG gameplay. It took multiple playthroughs to realize how lackluster the gameplay is. Originally, when I first played it I was quite enthralled with the gameplay, especially went I fought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Shadowlord 


 and the theme song thing that was playing made the battle all epic and...my point is, the other stuff colored my initial perception of the gameplay. After awhile on my second playthrough, I actually kind of understood why this game's gameplay is ragged on so hard by mainstream reviewers. 

And this "large portion of people" I often mention is not only reviewers, but essentially a large portion fans from the large and popular message boards...you know...the same places where all the same "large amounts of praise" came from in the first place.

Like I said, I like Nier alot...hell its one of my favorite games this gen, but come on dude don't try to act as though the game is some perfect game. It has quite a bit of problems, like cavia's other games.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> I liked the gameplay in Lineage 2



No you didn't.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A large margin of people are cunttards who think MMORPGs have good gameplay, too.
> 
> 
> The gameplay was simple, enjoyable, and fast-paced. There was loot to be had, granted there wasn't very much of it. What is a "good" game in terms of gameplay to you or this "large portion of people" you keep citing?



Maybe you just think Nier was amazing because everything else to you is shit?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> How about that Ragu O Ragula?



Fucking 9998 hp

997 in strength, speed, aim, defense, magic, and magic defense against 6 people who's hp doesn't even hit 500.

Who the fuck does that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Fucking 9998 hp
> 
> 997 in strength, speed, aim, defense, magic, and magic defense against 6 people who's hp doesn't even hit 500.
> 
> Who the fuck does that?



XF being THE hardest Wild Arms game ever





In every installment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> For an RPG, its subpar gameplay wise.
> 
> I'm typically very forgiving of a games gameplay. However my standards very depending on what genre it is. Nier is supposed to be an RPG and its gameplay is lacking the standard I have for RPG gameplay. It took multiple playthroughs to realize how lackluster the gameplay is. Originally, when I first played it I was quite enthralled with the gameplay, especially went I fought
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


NIER is an action RPG, not a traditional RPG. I never expected it to have some kind of RPG battle system or anything. 

Most RPGs just have the same gameplay anyway. There are very few that pull off a different style and maintain a fun game, too. But that's a different genre.

I think NIER could have special combat moves that aren't magic and combos, but that's about it. The magic was a bit weak as well but it at least had some variety. It could have been better, but it's not a bad game and the gameplay was fun and not bad.

I mean any game could be better. FFVI could be better. Chrono Trigger could be better.


Gnome said:


> Maybe you just think Nier was amazing because everything else to you is shit?


Maybe.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NIER is an action RPG, not a traditional RPG. I never expected it to have some kind of RPG battle system or anything.
> 
> Most RPGs just have the same gameplay anyway. There are very few that pull off a different style and maintain a fun game, too. But that's a different genre.
> 
> ...



I do wish Nier was better than it was though (it could of been a 9/10 out of 10 instead of 7.5/8 out of 10 in my book)....maybe cavia wouldn't have gotten absorbed into AQ Interactive (sigh...). I actually own two copies of Nier btw in support but to no avail!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought, hell this extra boss can't be that bad. And then the battle started and I was down to 1 party member by the time my first turn had started.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Well maybe we'll get outrageously lucky and they will make a sequel. I doubt it thought, they only give sequels to undeserving shit games these days. And the deserving ones have to wait for 13 years.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well maybe we'll get outrageously lucky and they will make a sequel. I doubt it thought, they only give sequels to undeserving shit games these days. And the deserving ones have to wait for 13 years.



I know I can't get a damn Kingdom Hearts 3 to save my life, but Call of Duty 3001 is coming out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

FUCK YEAH CALL OF DUTY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2011)

Kingdom Heart's turned into a shit series anyway. Combat system got boring, story is retarded now, and it's old news. Shame, such a good start, not it's just pitiful to watch.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Kingdom Heart's turned into a shit series anyway. Combat system got boring, story is retarded now, and it's old news. Shame, such a good start, not it's just pitiful to watch.



wututalkinboutwillis 

Combat system only got better and more polished as the series improved excusing CoM since that's radically different.

The story is boss excusing CoM since I didn't see the damn point to it until KH2 and even then CoM was still not worth noting until 358/2.

Everything is 'old news' if you want it to be.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly I stopped caring about KH's when they started doing all the spin offs. They just need to make KH3 already.

Somebody want to reccomand me some RPGS for the DS? I realized the only games I owned for it were Pokemon and FF 3 and 4.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> XF being THE hardest Wild Arms game ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



impossible bosses? Me like  im so gonna find this game


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm usually against faqs but jesus christ Ragu o Ragula you are the spawn of satan.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Honestly I stopped caring about KH's when they started doing all the spin offs. They just need to make KH3 already.
> 
> Somebody want to reccomand me some RPGS for the DS? I realized the only games I owned for it were Pokemon and FF 3 and 4.



hmm.. well off the top of my head you have legacy of Y's 1&2 on the ds, the wold ends with you, Summon knights: Twin age, Chrono Trigger (remake), DBZ Origins, uhm.. I can't remember some of the others  

Though Summon knights: Twin age, I love because its fun and oddly hard as shit.

Edit: Theres also Radiant Historia


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Honestly I stopped caring about KH's when they started doing all the spin offs. They just need to make KH3 already.
> 
> Somebody want to reccomand me some RPGS for the DS? I realized the only games I owned for it were Pokemon and FF 3 and 4.



Spin-offs?
Every game released is canon and part of the storyline.
Everyone acting like because there isn't 3 in the name they aren't sequels or prequels to the console entries  BBS - KH1 - CoM & Days - KH2 - Coded - DDD - KH3.
KH3 should be coming after DDD.


Anyways for DS Rpg's.

Avalon Code - I enjoyed this one myself
The world ends with you - Enjoyed it
Tales of Innocence (japanese) - Loved it.
Pokemon - obligatory.
Megaman Starforce - All of them, good times. It's no battle network though.
Kingdom hearts 358/2 days - Liked it, explains Roxas in more depth.
Kindom hearts Coded - Didn't play it but heard it was alright.
Edit: Summon Nights twin age - Was fun but isn't oddly hard, takes a second to grasp the overall feel is what I would say.

Shit I played more but I can't recall them right now.

Forgot about the SMT's they were really fun except for Strange Journey's Law route boss, bitch and her friggen random OHKO.

Covenant Plume is very wierd to say the least. 
Oh MMBn5 if you haven't played it on the GBA already.


Rune factory 2 is pretty cool actually


To give a brief thing on Avalon Code since I think it flew under the radar.
The world is going to end and basically you are going to decide what is allowed in the new world.
Scanning items to fill the book of prophecy including weapons which you can pull out of the book at whim.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Honestly I stopped caring about KH's when they started doing all the spin offs. They just need to make KH3 already.
> 
> Somebody want to reccomand me some RPGS for the DS? I realized the only games I owned for it were Pokemon and FF 3 and 4.



Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
Devil Survivor (which is also getting remade for 3DS and it's coming very soon)
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Dragon Quest 4,5,6,9, Monsters: Joker
Megaman Starforce games
World Ends With You
Valkyrie Profile: Covenant Plume



> legacy of Y's 1&2 on the ds



I instead suggest the PSP version which is THE definitive version of Y's 1 & 2 since it's much like the PC versions which are very well done.



> Edit: Summon Nights twin age - Was fun but isn't oddly hard, takes a second to grasp the overall feel is what I would say.



Summon Night is normally very easy. I beaten the first 2 games with very little effort.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

Also Megaman Zero Complete Collection :33


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2011)

I managed to do 33 damage :33


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Summon Night is normally very easy. I beaten the first 2 games with very little effort.



First two games had better plot in my opinion.
I found this one suprisingly juvenile.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

This one is my first introduction to the series, I kinda like it :33 the style is like you'd see in most games, but what made it "hard" for me was because it was my first time, I was completely caught off guard with Whats his name (The guy who drops the kids off with the beast-like village), and he repeatedly kicked my ass.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

In other news: 




I have a sudden spite for Microsoft. THEY TOOK MY FUCKING TALES OF VESPERIA FOR THE PS3 FROM ME!!! THEY WILL BE PUNISHED!!!


----------



## Esura (Jun 22, 2011)

Microsoft is the fucking devil incarnate for doing that shit. Motherfucking bitches...

On other news...I finally got my PSP 3000 model "working" and I'm wondering which RPG should I start first, Terranigma or Seiken Daikuntsu 3?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In other news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> "Microsoft paid for the exclusivity the same way Sony paid for having Heavy Rain only on PS3,"



No one gives a shit about Heavy Rain. It's not even a game it's like a glorified visual novel or a game trying to be a movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2011)

Ummm buy the 360 version? The extras hardly change the game from the PS3 version. And no fanboys, please don't list the changes for the 5th time, seen em. Still TOV is great, get it on 360.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm buy the 360 version? The extras hardly change the game from the PS3 version. And no fanboys, please don't list the changes for the 5th time, seen em. Still TOV is great, get it on 360.



No one in their right mind will get a system for one game.

As for additions I'll list them anyway.



> Additional Content
> 
> The PlayStation 3 version of the game features full voice acting which is almost double the size of the script in the original 360 version. The game also features various new characters such as Flynn as a fully customizable, permanent playable character as well as Patty Fleur, a young girl with blond hair, who is an entirely new playable character. The game also features several unplayable characters from Tales of Vesperia: The First Strike which the game ties-in with.[8] In addition, Repede, Flynn and Patty are selectable as on-screen avatars with new mini-games such as a racing mini-game for Repede, new subplots, skits and main game quests as well as side quests. The game also has new songs added to the game's soundtrack together with remodeled towns and new towns and dungeons. The game also includes new bosses such as the Sword Dancer from previous Tales games, Don Whitehorse and Clint/Tison/Nan, players are also able to replay boss fights at Nam Cobanda Isle which is a play on words with the companies name (NAMCOBANDAI.)
> 
> In addition there are also new gameplay elements such as higher Overlimit Levels up to 8, more Mystic Artes including a dual Mystic Arte with Yuri and Flynn, new Artes, skills and equipments for characters. A new key item has also been added called the "Artes Ball" which allows an additional 8 Artes Shorcuts to be assigned to the previous 8 slots combined with the L1 button, which allows for a maximum of 16 Artes. The game also features a wide variety of new character costumes which include cameo costumes based on characters from previous Tales games, as well as costumes based on characters from other series, such as Xenosaga and Sgt. Frog.[17][18] Also included is a scene-skip feature, a Team Arena in the Coliseum which also has new battles and modes together with Pre-Order Bonuses which are Tales of the Abyss character costumes. The game also features connectivity with the Tales spin-off, Tales of VS. for the PlayStation Portable.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm buy the 360 version? The extras hardly change the game from the PS3 version. And no fanboys, please don't list the changes for the 5th time, seen em. Still TOV is great, get it on 360.



I already have the 360 version; I don't have a ps3  

But the extras in the ps3 version, for what its worth; does equate to being worth it, and it does change the game: you have an entirely new character encounter and backstory, Flynn joins the party, more fights (Mainly you fight the DON), and others. More combo's and the like. Its completely worth it


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd buy a psp for p2 alone

 /notashamed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2011)

the addition make TOV ps3 def. worth it, then factor in Japanese only, and those additions have the value air, none at all ; although i guess to be fair Tales is an easier rpg to play due to its real time fighting system, and if you have played once through the xbox version you can get the gist


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In other news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ARGH
ARGH
ARGH
AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


madmad

I am...so...fucking..mad....right now.


Gespenst said:


> No one in their right mind will get a system for one game.


Tell him again. The fuck am I going to play on a 360 after Vesperia is completed? Call of SHooter 253? Super Shooter 5? Shooter mc shooty pants 7? Shoot ur children 22? Bango ka-Idontwanttoplayit?
Man the fuck.

Can europe at least get ToV? I'd import.

Q_Q.
I think I heard of some console renting service.
Maybe Q_Q...maybe....I could rent a 360...Q_Q.

Nintendo or Sony should just start paying Namco for exclusives.
At least their consoles have shit that interest me, so purchasing their stuff doesn't feel like a waste of money.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2011)

This might surprise some of you, but there are other genres besides rpg and shooters, that aren't wii games

le gaspe


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This might surprise some of you, but there are other genres besides rpg and shooters, that aren't wii games
> 
> le gaspe



And you don't need a 360 to get them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Microsoft is the fucking devil incarnate for doing that shit. Motherfucking bitches...
> 
> On other news...I finally got my PSP 3000 model "working" and I'm wondering which RPG should I start first, Terranigma or Seiken Daikuntsu 3?



I don't know what that means, but I assume you have the SNES emulator on there.

I'd suggest Seiken Densetsu 3 over Terranigma, though you might want to play Terranigma first. SD3 has tons of replay value since various combinations of characters produce different endings, bosses, and story elements.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what that means, but I assume you have the SNES emulator on there.
> 
> I'd suggest Seiken Densetsu 3 over Terranigma, though you might want to play Terranigma first. SD3 has tons of replay value since various combinations of characters produce different endings, bosses, and story elements.



Yeah, Seiken Densetsu 3 is beast.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Time for me to check out this Seiken Densetsu 3.
It looks pretty.


----------



## Esura (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what that means, but I assume you have the SNES emulator on there.
> 
> I'd suggest Seiken Densetsu 3 over Terranigma, though you might want to play Terranigma first. SD3 has tons of replay value since various combinations of characters produce different endings, bosses, and story elements.



Well, there is an exploit for PSP 3000s with OFW 6.39, but I digress.

Needless to say, I can use emulators. Now I just have to figure out how to play PS1 roms and life is cool. I see why CMX is enamored with this shit, its like a whole 'nother way to play.

I guess I'll go with Seiken Densetsu 3 first, then EarthBound, then Terranigma.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Hooking it up to the TV is even better. 

Better sound, it's on TV so it's huge (without much quality loss), less portable. 


Wait, that's bad. But the other two things are good. Feels awesome playing Tactics Ogre on a TV again.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, there is an exploit for PSP 3000s with OFW 6.39, but I digress.
> 
> Needless to say, I can use emulators. Now I just have to figure out how to play PS1 roms and life is cool. I see why CMX is enamored with this shit, its like a whole 'nother way to play.
> 
> I guess I'll go with Seiken Densetsu 3 first, then EarthBound, then Terranigma.



Don't forget to get Mother 3 on a gba emu.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2011)

there are a couple of consoles id buy just for a handful of games, though clearly im not paying retail, but i got a sega cd which has like 3 or 4 good games, and want a Saturn for Saga, SF III, HotD, and like one other game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought a PSP for Tactics Ogre. But I only paid 40 bucks for the PSP.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

bought a psp for Final fantasy 4: complete edition


----------



## Velocity (Jun 22, 2011)

I was given my PSP for free at launch. Didn't touch it for four years.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This might surprise some of you, but there are other genres besides rpg and shooters, that aren't wii games
> 
> le gaspe



Surely you jest!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2011)

Winny said:


> I was given my PSP for free at launch. Didn't touch it for four years.



Completely justifiable.  

PSP had shitty software for the longest time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> bought a psp for Final fantasy 4: complete edition


It's a pretty decent game, but I don't know about buying a PSP for it. It's also rather short.

The extra content is all right. But for my money the DS version still looks more fun with the new system.


Winny said:


> I was given my PSP for free at launch. Didn't touch it for four years.



You're a bad person. You could have given it to me.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 22, 2011)

You're American, why would I give you _anything_?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Because I got a gun.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's a pretty decent game, but I don't know about buying a PSP for it. It's also rather short.
> 
> The extra content is all right. But for my money the DS version still looks more fun with the new system.



FF4:complete was the drive, behind it I want some of the other games as well  plus it helps me in work


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if someone just made the God Eater story as an afterthought or if people actually put time into it.  I really don't know which is worse.  And the localization team really did not put a lot of effort into the dubbing, since it's adequate at best and sometimes it makes me laugh.

Fun game, though.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

i have it sitting there on my next to play, as soon as ragu ragula stops kicking my ass.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 23, 2011)

You been talking about him for a while Zenieth, you any closer to beating him?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

i actually put him on hold to do the final rupert battle which was pretty tough but fun and i got iskander bey

helps that his english va was batou.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah... I'm not touching Ragu oRagula for a while. I'll beat the game a couple of time so that I can come for that ass.


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2011)

Ragu o Ragula? WTF is that? A type of pasta?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

It's Pen and Teller


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I finally bought a PS3 two days ago. =D

But, ironically, the day I bought my PS3 our internet stopped working due to a intrusion in the local interwebz house.

But now I'm back online and I am about to make an online account on my PS3 =D

Can't wait for tales of graces: F


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

I didn't even use the online function for the PS3 for a long time. I still haven't really used it. I played with a couple blue souls in Demon's Souls and got invaded a bunch of time, but that was it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2011)

i used the ps3 internet function to get a free copy of infamous and little big planet; my only gripe with the ps3 is there is no really decent head set like there is with the xbox, something cheap but of decent quality, and yes i cant believe i said xbox and quality in the same sentence, but the headsets are pretty good.

but if you play strictly rpgs i really cant fathom why you would need online capability, and rpg is generally  a one man show.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I finally made a PSN account, too 
I actually think it's quite cool.

Also, I read Tales of Graces: F is going to be localized in 2012..
I thought september 2011


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i used the ps3 internet function to get a free copy of infamous and little big planet; my only gripe with the ps3 is there is no really decent head set like there is with the xbox, something cheap but of decent quality, and yes i cant believe i said xbox and quality in the same sentence, but the headsets are pretty good.
> 
> but if you play strictly rpgs i really cant fathom why you would need online capability, and rpg is generally  a one man show.



I don't want to talk to a bunch of teenage punks anyhow.


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2011)

i want a sequel to Lost Odyssey


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2011)

Ewwww.....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2011)

Wrex said:


> i want a sequel to Lost Odyssey



Lost Odyssey 2 and after that 15 more games.

and 2 MMO's.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone got some A-RPG's they can recommend me?
Something with combat styles like Kingdom hearts, God of War,  Odin Sphere/Muramasa...games where im making those combo's.

If the game is drop dead easy though don't want it.


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2011)

You don't like Monster Hunter? Only one I played alot of was Tri on Wii, and it starts off too slow, but it gets better.

I heard God Eater was a more faster pace version of MH but in modern times with gun blades. That sounds awesome....

ensoriki

Play the Devil Summoner PS2 games. They ok.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> You don't like Monster Hunter? Only one I played alot of was Tri on Wii, and it starts off too slow, but it gets better.
> 
> I heard God Eater was a more faster pace version of MH but in modern times with gun blades. That sounds awesome....
> 
> ...



OK nothing, they're boss.


----------



## Esura (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, they _are_ average compared to every other SMT game to be honest.

Well, instead of God Eater Burst and Wild Arms XF, I just got Freedom Unite again.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got Ys: Oath in Felghana (love my gamestop discount  ) and so far im loving this game.  got it new as the LE edition, with the yearly artcards and soundtrack :33


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2011)

Id be totally up for a LO sequel, its one of those games that was wrapped up nicely, but on the other hand could still go other places


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

It's funny that people like drawing the God Eater/Monster Hunter comparison; God Eater took just about everything from Monster Hunter _except_ for the combat.  It plays more like a slowed down, simplified Devil May Cry than Monster Hunter--lots of whiz bang shoot 'em up flashes of color and jumping that the Monster Hunter style.

Crafting is the same; upgrading is the same; item use is the same.  The screens even look the same.

It's also incredibly easy-peasy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Just got Ys: Oath in Felghana (love my gamestop discount  ) and so far im loving this game.  got it new as the LE edition, with the yearly artcards and soundtrack :33



I was really liking that game, too, until I got to that fucking bridge monster. I can't get my timing right to beat that.


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's funny that people like drawing the God Eater/Monster Hunter comparison; God Eater took just about everything from Monster Hunter _except_ for the combat.  It plays more like a slowed down, simplified Devil May Cry than Monster Hunter--lots of whiz bang shoot 'em up flashes of color and jumping that the Monster Hunter style.
> 
> Crafting is the same; upgrading is the same; item use is the same.  The screens even look the same.
> 
> *It's also incredibly easy-peasy.*



That actually made me interested in God Eater in the first place, its easier. Granted, Monster Hunter isn't too hard, but its very demanding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't like them Monster Hunter games. The controls make me wanna puke.


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like them Monster Hunter games. The controls make me wanna puke.



Play Monster Hunter Tri, its better than the PSP ones (the ones I assumed you played). And it actually has online. Also, the controls are much better.

But its Wii-only, but MHTri doesn't use friend codes, it has its own system. If you do get it, get the Classic Controller Plus...don't fucking use that Wii remote. I refuse to play with people who use the mote, and you can tell who.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like them Monster Hunter games. The controls make me wanna puke.



I'm with you.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> That actually made me interested in God Eater in the first place, its easier. Granted, Monster Hunter isn't too hard, but its very demanding.



I've never even had trouble with any single mission.

The game gives you a million tries for each mission, especially with AI companions.  

I don't like absurd difficulty but the whole game is pretty unchallenging, even later in the game.  Haven't beaten it, but unless there's an absurd learning curve 3/4s of the way into the game, it's not going to get much more challenging.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Play Monster Hunter Tri, its better than the PSP ones (the ones I assumed you played). And it actually has online. Also, the controls are much better.
> 
> But its Wii-only, but MHTri doesn't use friend codes, it has its own system. If you do get it, get the Classic Controller Plus...don't fucking use that Wii remote. I refuse to play with people who use the mote, and you can tell who.


Buy me a Wii. 


Gnome said:


> I'm with you.



Join me! Let us burn down the offices of Capcom for making this monstrosity!


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Buy me a Wii.


I'd rather you go steal one. 




> *Join me! Let us burn down the offices of Capcom for making this monstrosity! *



Do that and expect hordes of Japanese people to come after you two. Monster Hunter is the CoD in Japan, it sells a shit load. Its like crack cocaine over there.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Join me! Let us burn down the offices of Capcom for making this monstrosity!



>Monster Hunter

>Monstrosity



I proudly support the Monster Hunter epidemic and addiction in Japan, because it means more games for me.  Just waiting on the Portable 3rd Port and the inevitable Portable 3rd G Rank edition.


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

I heard there was an English patch of Portable 3rd.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

There is.

I was tempted; but I want the game to get over here more than having to pirate and patch the game.  I also want a current gen console Monster Hunter, but Capcom is much more likely to localize MH than put any effort into anything that doesn't feed the huge Japanese PSP fetish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd rather you go steal one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game sounds like a lot of fun. It's unfortunate it has the shittiest control scheme of any game ever created outside of the Wii. I want to play it but I just fucking can't.


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There is.
> 
> I was tempted; but I want the game to get over here more than having to pirate and patch the game.  I also want a current gen console Monster Hunter, but Capcom is much more likely to localize MH than put any effort into anything that doesn't feed the huge Japanese PSP fetish.


Well, Wii is technically current gen.  They also have a Monster Hunter MMO for the 360...but its Japan only.

Monster Hunter Tri was originally planned for PS3 but the development costs were too high I heard.


CrazyMoronX said:


> The game sounds like a lot of fun. It's unfortunate it has the *shittiest control scheme of any game ever created* outside of the Wii. I want to play it but I just fucking can't.


Have you ever play MGS Portable Ops whatsoever?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

No. But by your suggesting it's worse I never ever will.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it was a demographic thing; IE, Wii would bring in more players since more people had the Wii at the time of release, and I hear that it worked.  Then we just get more PSP games because fuck Japan.

I should probably pick up Eternal Sonata again, but I have so much to finish; God Eater, Shadows of the Damned, (watching) Nier, Vanquish, and probably more later on, since I keep buying cheap games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to stop off at Gamestop today. What games should I look for?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Shadows of the Damned.  

Or rare PS2 games because Gamestop prices correctly.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to stop off at Gamestop today. What games should I look for?



Bulletstorm!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

Playing Nocturne again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Shadows of the Damned.
> 
> Or rare PS2 games because Gamestop prices correctly.





Winny said:


> Bulletstorm!



You guys know I don't like shooters.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Shadows of the Damned is a shooter like Killer 7 is a shooter.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was really liking that game, too, until I got to that fucking bridge monster. I can't get my timing right to beat that.



I just got the first magic ring, and im fighting that stupid monster that throws shit at you and you can't get close for melee. Im like  and I keep dying  Im gonna kick its ass soon D: <


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Shadows of the Damned is a shooter like Killer 7 is a shooter.


I have no idea what that means. 


TeenRyu said:


> I just got the first magic ring, and im fighting that stupid monster that throws shit at you and you can't get close for melee. Im like  and I keep dying  Im gonna kick its ass soon D: <



The first one? I don't remember which one that was.  Is that the dragon? I had a hell of a time with that one but he wasn't too hard after the 9th attempt.


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what that means.


Sigh.........


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Shadows of the Damned is a Grindhouse style third person shooter; it barely has any connection to any shooter tropes, aside playing like one.  It's campy, goofy, funny and has some of the most interesting art direction I've seen in some time.  It plays like a shooter, but it's better than most of the games I've played lately.

Suda 51 and Shinji Mikami team up with an Italian Grindhouse director to make a game.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like the same run and gun tactics in RE4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Shadows of the Damned is a Grindhouse style third person shooter; it barely has any connection to any shooter tropes, aside playing like one.  It's campy, goofy, funny and has some of the most interesting art direction I've seen in some time.  It plays like a shooter, but it's better than most of the games I've played lately.
> 
> Suda 51 and Shinji Mikami team up with an Italian Grindhouse director to make a game.



Ah. Well I watched this gameplay video and it had this aiming stuff I didn't like. I can't aim for shit on a console. It seems like it'd be annoying as fuck to try like it was in Gears of Shitty War on the shitBox 360 when I was in Canada.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what that means.
> 
> 
> The first one? I don't remember which one that was.  Is that the dragon? I had a hell of a time with that one but he wasn't too hard after the 9th attempt.



No, it was this blue winged girl thingy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, that's too bad.  It's really a fantastic game with a good sense of humor and art direction, as well as a refreshing change of pace and style.  Kind of sad the original project,  Kurayami, was scrapped but we still did get this gem from the ashes, at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> No, it was this blue winged girl thingy.


Don't remember that one. Maybe I'll just play that game again and hope I can somehow beat that stupid bridge monster.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, that's too bad.  It's really a fantastic game with a good sense of humor and art direction, as well as a refreshing change of pace and style.  Kind of sad the original project,  Kurayami, was scrapped but we still did get this gem from the ashes, at least.



Well I might try it. Then return it if I really hate it and get something different.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

If you don't like console shooters, you won't like it.  

Plays more like later Silent Hill titles than Resident Evil titles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh. 


Well then I'll probably just look around awkwardly for 5 minutes and leave empty handed like I usually do.  Those Gamestop people probably hate me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Most of the employees hate being there.

Or hate themselves.

So it's okay.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Derp picked up Opoona today...wierd name heard it's like Earthbound.

Will get Devil summoner later.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2011)

Suda is awesome, cant wait for No More Heroes Paradise


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2011)

OMFG Game of the fucking year!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBBSvFNo_mw&lc=0qY2BErVlP_rNHDmaCBobqBmewePzq7Es-DfcEQVDg0&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

looks like a wii game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

The Wii is epic and innovative.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Wii is epic and innovative.



Even though you're being sarcastic, the fact that Sony and Microsoft got onto the motion gaming bandwagon lends weight to that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

Winny said:


> Even though you're being sarcastic, the fact that Sony and Microsoft got onto the motion gaming bandwagon lends weight to that.



The PS3 did.  

The Kinect is actually a pretty cool piece of hardware.

They're  both full of shitty gimmicks and shitty games, just like the Wii, though.  This much is true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Sony and Microsoft just tryin' to capitalize on a fad. Nintendo makes the fads. I mean fanny packs used to be fad. Slap bracelets used to be a fad. Neon pink tie-dye shirts used to be  a fad. 3D is a fad.


Don't make it good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> OMFG Game of the fucking year!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBBSvFNo_mw&lc=0qY2BErVlP_rNHDmaCBobqBmewePzq7Es-DfcEQVDg0&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


Assume you are being sarcastic.

It's hard to draw conclusions from demos.  But looks like a poor man's Dragon Age imo.

Clock in the stomach dude seems cool.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

Still playing the Ys. and I love it so far


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to rebuy Ys Seven.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Playing Opoona...it's interesting.
Reminds me of earthbound a lot because the whole damn thing is so silly.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Assume you are being sarcastic.
> 
> It's hard to draw conclusions from demos.  But looks like a poor man's Dragon Age imo.
> 
> Clock in the stomach dude seems cool.



I was being a dick more to the game then I had too, but still a boring as hell game.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

more games need to have the nocturne approach for obtaining new party members

what will you do?
seduce
threaten
punch them in the face
bribe
flatter
brainwash

>Punch them in the face.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 25, 2011)

Im stuck  im currently on the part where Im looking for the priest who left town, but I can't get far into the dungeon. I figure I need a magical bracelet, but I dunno where to look T_T


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2011)

yea dungeon siege didnt get spectacular reviews, and i have to say obsidian has been slipping lately, several anitcipated titles have been pretty mediocre

kinect is such a face palm, its a machined designed to make old pepople look as mentally handicapped as possible, all i see when i go to best buy is some 40 year old fugly chick trying to do God knows what; kinect = crap, there's no way something like that will be smooth enough to make it fun with a more complex game, hence all the games for kinect are the xbox equivalents of wii sports


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 25, 2011)

I just beat this cheeky swordsmans ass, and then he gets help due to plot?!?! I HAD THAT ASS WHIPPED! BUT NOOO, PLOT HAD TO GET IN MY WAY. SON OF A BITCH!!!


----------



## Esura (Jun 25, 2011)

Buying Tales of Symphonia 1 and 2 for Wii.

Also getting Abyss prolly.

Getting some other Wii RPG games instead, like Arc Rise.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

Punching demons in the face. Satisfying


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Buying Tales of Symphonia 1 and 2 for Wii.
> 
> Also getting Abyss prolly.
> 
> Getting some other Wii RPG games instead, like Arc Rise.



If you don't have Tales of go play em.
I have Arc Rise...hmm what can I say about it...VA is meh. Plot literally pissed me off, theres some "plot twist" where all of a suden the members of your party go ape shit fucking retarded and your like "what the fuck!?"

Then people start hating you for no reason and talking about killing you for what, the thing they are mad about isn't even worth going apeshit for it's just ridiculous.

Battle system wasn't terrible though, you had to prioritize some times other things than the enemy and some strategies were required to beat some optional crap granted you didn't just grind to become stronger.


The 1st real plot twist had me pissed of for the entire game because it effects the entire game, and all you can think is none of this had to happen if X character didn't go full retard and I'm not talking about the protagonist.

Gameplay wise again it's not terrible...I just hope you wouldn't prioritize this game with 2 characters who go full-retard so hard it's over a Tales of game -_-.
Then again Tos2 has two annoying as hell protagonists but at least the gameplay remains that tales of fun.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I have Arc Rise...hmm what can I say about it...VA is meh.


It wasn't meh. It was horrible.

So is the game.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn't want to be too harsh. 
Everything is cringe worry except for the gameplay, which can pass as being okay. Gameplay wasn't brain dead.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> more games need to have the nocturne approach for obtaining new party members
> 
> what will you do?
> seduce
> ...


I liked that aspect of the first Dragon Age.  Random Elf would be struggling for his life.  And the game would give us the option of "cutting his throat".  Or someone would die right before our eyes and we could "check his equipment".  

I'm a bit bored at the moment.  So I think I will replay an old game.  What should I go with?

Stella Deus
Growlanser Generations
Suikoden V
Tales of the Abyss
Thousand Arms
Suikoden III
Skies of Arcadia
Tales of Legendia
Shining Tears
Spectral Force III


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I liked that aspect of the first Dragon Age.  Random Elf would be struggling for his life.  And the game would give us the option of "cutting his throat".  Or someone would die right before our eyes and we could "check his equipment".
> 
> I'm a bit bored at the moment.  So I think I will replay an old game.  What should I go with?
> 
> ...



I have this game. I used to have Heritage of War (the 5th game) but I lost it. I was so pissed.


----------



## Esura (Jun 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> snip



I was passing on Tales of Symphonia because I have to buy a damn Gamecube controller....and a memory card. That shit is going to be costly. But I can't play ToS2 without playing the first one.

And Symphonia looks better than Abyss...but I might get it anyways cause its fucking cheap as sin shit at my local Gamestop, but expensive everywhere else.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

Symphonia is not better than Abyss.  Not in my opinion any way.  Abyss has better characters.  Abyss has the best characters in the franchise.  Luke is annoying of course, but that was the intention behind his character.  Raven, Guy, Jade, and Rita are as good as it gets.

I have Heritage of War also.  But I don't think much of it.  The Growlanser franchise took a step backwards with that effort.


----------



## Esura (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm playing Love Plus right now and...I oddly like it.

Shameness on my manhood.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jun 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm playing Love Plus right now and...I oddly like it.
> 
> Shameness on my manhood.



Hey, don't so down on yourself. It's not like you're addicted to one of barbie games or something, right? In the mean time, I need to continue playing Persona 4, Muramasa, Demon's Souls, and Symphonia 2.... 

My *Diligence* is sooooo horrible...


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 25, 2011)

Ugh dammit had to leave the Wii behind as I go elsewhere.
Want to play my damn Opoona.
Q_Q oh well.



nekoryuuha said:


> I need to continue playing Persona 4, Muramasa, Demon's Souls, and Symphonia 2....
> 
> My *Diligence* is sooooo horrible...



Muramasa Demon Blade? Good times, Good art...but that damn travel felt like it took forever to get anywhere.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *Symphonia is not better than Abyss.  Not in my opinion any way.*



Symphonia, IMO is the better game. I love all my tales of, and while Abyss has a better battle system, something about Symphonia just clings. I love it.  but imo you really can't say too many of the tales of games are bad, they have practically no flops in games, outside maybe 1 or 2, unlike a certain rpg gameline


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2011)

Symphonia is all about human equality, that people all have the write to be regardless of the genetic making of them. It's also about that no one should have to sacrifice themself for others and that you can borrow the strength of others.
It's a story that's going to connect positively with most in this modern world. Religion also played a part in Tales of Symphonia with the Cruxis Angels 

Tales of the Abyss is about being here for yourself choosing a path for yourself whether it be prophesied or if you carve one out for yourself. Blindly following fate/religion/prophecy can lead to your destruction people can choose to follow such things but it is up to them to be knowledgeable of that situation. 

Abyss is more focused on religion and military where Symphonia was a mix of everything.


Only Flop I know of is Tales of Tempest and to a lesser extent Legendia.


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I guess I'll invest into some Tales games.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 26, 2011)

one you play your hooked. there that good.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was passing on Tales of Symphonia because I have to buy a damn Gamecube controller....and a memory card. That shit is going to be costly. But I can't play ToS2 without playing the first one.
> 
> *And Symphonia looks better than Abyss*...but I might get it anyways cause its fucking cheap as sin shit at my local Gamestop, but expensive everywhere else.



I dissagree; both graphic wise and initial impressive of the story wise. 



Esura said:


> Well I guess I'll invest into some Tales games.



It's really worth it, imo.
I think you won't regret it.

Especially as Tales of Graces: F is on it's way and that'll be an even more enjoyable game if you've experienced some past tales games. (imo)


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dissagree; both graphic wise and initial impressive of the story wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was more so referring to Symphonia's graphics. It just kills Abyss imo. Looks pretty for an older game.

I'm trying to win this bid on a brand new copy of Tales of Symphonia 1 for GC.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was more so referring to Symphonia's graphics. It just kills Abyss imo. Looks pretty for an older game.
> 
> I'm trying to win this bid on a brand new copy of Tales of Symphonia 1 for GC.



I think Abyss looks better, but to each their own. =)

And that's awesome, man. I hope you win it for a decent price.
I think you'll love the game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2011)

Nah Symphonia looks better, gamecube was actually a beast, one of the last good products Nintendo put out. Ive only played 6 hours into Abyss, but I have Symphonia 1 and Vesperia 2 right  now, both in my top ten of all time, but who knows abyss might squeeze in there somewhere. Just have to pull out the old slim ps2 to play it.


----------



## Dash (Jun 26, 2011)

Narrowed down my list for $20 or under games. Looking to get one of these...

Lost Odyssey 
Metroid: Other M 
Folklore
Magna Carta 2
Command & Conquer (Red Alert 3 or Tiberium Wars)
Infinite Undiscovery

I know I'm missing a few so feel free to chime in.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Nah Symphonia looks better, gamecube was actually a beast, one of the last good products Nintendo put out. Ive only played 6 hours into Abyss, but I have Symphonia 1 and Vesperia 2 right  now, both in my top ten of all time, but who knows abyss might squeeze in there somewhere. Just have to pull out the old slim ps2 to play it.



Gamecube was horrid, worse then the Wii. 

Regardless Abyss looked better from videos, wasn't that impressed playing Symphonia. ToV was the only tales I really got into.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2011)

Character models in symphonia are sharper than in abyss if I recall.
However the art direction for Abyss is better and the characters are proportioned better.
Actually I don't think they pushed Symphonia's graphics at all, Abyss is superior. Though I can understand liking the look of symphonia more than abyss, part of the beauty of cell-shading.

Tales of Innocence for the DS is great too a lot of the character interaction and development is put into skits, but it was fine for me.
The various characters thoughts on their past lives was the most interesting part of it. All the main characters in Tales of Innocence are reincarnations of the Gods of the old world, yet because of this they are also despised by the normal people. Another twist on racism from the Tales of studio but different in that Luca/Ruca is like Emil if you didn't want to punch Emil in the face every time he opened his mouth. Timid kid but he continually tries to be courageous regardless but all his courage comes from him thinking about how great he was in the past life and trying to make himself like that.
Game has the worst fucking dungeon designs ever though. I shit you not.


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

Symphonia is actually the first Tales game I've ever heard of. I remember when it came out actually and reading about it in some game book. I just loooved how it looked. But why didn't I play it? Easy. I didn't have a Gamecube, I had a PS2 instead and just got off FFX...and was completely satisfied with that. Needless to say, I was Square's bitch at the time and only truly enjoyed Square RPGs until I played a PS2 port of Grandia II not too long afterwards. It made me broaden my JRPG horizon.

I didn't know of Abyss until I stumbled apon some well drawn Tear Grant-or-whatever-her-name-is hentai _years_ later.  

Now I have a Wii though and those play GC games, so I'm down for some GC shit. And I won my bid on Symphonia for GC. 

My body is ready for cell shading.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey just don't grind.
Symphonia can't handle people grinding.
Also do the abyssion devil arms side quest and nifleheim book side quest...
Also make Sheena happy or gtfo


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Hey just don't grind.
> Symphonia can't handle people grinding.
> Also do the abyssion devil arms side quest and nifleheim book side quest...
> Also make Sheena happy or gtfo



Will do. 

Also, on other news, Black Rock Shooter JRPG is fucking AWESOME-looking.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=906SBSxbymo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This is the second Japan-only game ever in life that I will import. First being Arcana Heart 3 (it was Japan-only at the time).



If you got the dough and a PSP, preorder with me! PSPs are region free. Normally, I could wait and get a rom of this since my PSP is hacked, but I want that fucking figurine (not that small one, that big one they show on that video). Also, roms still don't beat the feeling of having a physical copy in my hands!

I feel like a weeaboo in training right now....

EDIT: I don't speak a lick of Japanese, but considering how there is a large amount of BRS nuts, I figure I'll get a translation guide eventually. Menu interface seems to oddly be in English though, so...yeah.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting as that game looks I won't touch a game thats not in english anymore. Waste of my time that I plan to waste.

ps for tos: don't unequip your wooden sword. The game will let you know you've used it for too long.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

You know what would have been really nice with that? Gameplay


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You know what would have been really nice with that? Gameplay



They have clips of it on Play-Asia. I still have no clue how it plays though cause I'm not getting anything from those clips.

Also, fuck importing, NIS is_ localizing_ it. Waiting for the US version. Thank god I did more research.

EDIT: Well....I might import anyways...depends on my mood and my pockets around its time of release.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2011)

dude the wii is a gamecube with a white outer shell; just on that fact alone the wii cant be better; - one of the big complaints is that the wii has gamecube graphics, but in the gamecubes day, it held its own against the ps2 graphic wise, so its knock against the wii not the gamecube

first off the gamecube had access to basically ever zelda through either one of the collections, or the gameboy player; not to mention 2 of the 3 best zeldas are original wii titles Windwaker and Twilight

through the gameboy player, every gameboy advanced or below rpg now could be played directly on your tv

not to mention RE 4 originally was released for it, and it had access to all other REs

had some solid rpg titles like fire emblem, skies of arcadia, symphonia (best tales game), evolution worlds, lost kingdoms I and II, baten katios, cubivore, phantasy star, paper mario thousand year door

not to mention easily the best metroid game in metroid prime, pikimin titles, first smash bros with Marth and Roy, Twin Snakes

not to mention possible the greatest controller of all time, the wavebird

I would put the gamecube as 2 on the list of consoles shelved before their time, with dreamcast being first


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ToV was the only tales I really got into.


Vesperia is a great game.  I own a 360 so I had the opportunity to enjoy it as well.  But I am still incredibly disappointed that the PS3 port never came to the states.  It was supposed to have all sorts of new material.  I was really looking forward to it!

I've started playing Suikoden V again.  It wasn't just nostalgia rearing it's head... this really is a solid game.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder what this is about. Acid trip maybe.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In4YoCWTKiM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude the wii is a gamecube with a white outer shell; just on that fact alone the wii cant be better; - one of the big complaints is that the wii has gamecube graphics, but in the gamecubes day, it held its own against the ps2 graphic wise, so its knock against the wii not the gamecube
> 
> first off the gamecube had access to basically ever zelda through either one of the collections, or the gameboy player; not to mention 2 of the 3 best zeldas are original wii titles Windwaker and Twilight
> 
> ...



Gamecube was shelved on time.
If Nintendo didn't put those stupid mini-discs it could've gone to higher places.
Wii's graphics are above Gamecube's unless we ignore that even Tos 2 is superior to ToS graphic wise not that I liked the art direction, Lloyd didn't look write. Then again ToS's graphics will age better then most games.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Vesperia is a great game.  I own a 360 so I had the opportunity to enjoy it as well.  But I am still incredibly disappointed that the PS3 port never came to the states.  It was supposed to have all sorts of new material.  I was really looking forward to it!
> 
> I've started playing Suikoden V again.  It wasn't just nostalgia rearing it's head... this really is a solid game.



I will never be able to play Vesperia, cause I don't, nor ever will own a 360 again...unless I can get a 360 for around 60 bucks used.

I fucking hate you Microsoft for buying exclusivity to Vesperia in US. Motherfuckers are dead to me. This is worse than RRoD! 

Next Tales game to get....Abyss.

Should I bother getting Legendia?

EDIT: enosorki...you can't grind in Symphonia?


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I will never be able to play Vesperia, cause I don't, nor ever will own a 360 again...unless I can get a 360 for around 60 bucks used.
> 
> *I fucking hate you Microsoft for buying exclusivity to Vesperia in US. Motherfuckers are dead to me. This is worse than RRoD! *
> 
> ...



Seriously. Damn you Microsoft to heeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I want Abyss on 3DS. It looks amazing! Now to get a 3DS.....

Also I heard Legendia's gameplay was shit. Better to just go on youtube and watch the story cutscenes there.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I will never be able to play Vesperia, cause I don't, nor ever will own a 360 again...unless I can get a 360 for around 60 bucks used.
> 
> I fucking hate you Microsoft for buying exclusivity to Vesperia in US. Motherfuckers are dead to me. This is worse than RRoD!
> 
> ...



You can, but The game, depending on how good you are can get pretty easy. Because in the GC one there wasn't too many hard bosses.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> You can, but The game, depending on how good you are can get pretty easy. Because in the GC one there wasn't too many hard bosses.



You can always put up the difficulty to hard if you want more of a challenge. After you beat the game you can put it to mania mode now thats where its at.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I will never be able to play Vesperia, cause I don't, nor ever will own a 360 again...unless I can get a 360 for around 60 bucks used.
> 
> I fucking hate you Microsoft for buying exclusivity to Vesperia in US. Motherfuckers are dead to me. This is worse than RRoD!
> 
> ...



Legendia is actually fun despite the gameplay but that's in comparison to the free run type battle system of Symphonia, Abyss, Vesperia, and Xillia. Cuz this game runs on the linear battle system (this is a Team Destiny game). If you played the older Tales games pre-Symphonia then this will feel much more flexible in comparison. And also a good way to get used to Tales of Graces since they used a much much more refined version of this system.

There's also the story and I like what they did. The main character Senel (who is fucking awesome btw) is the main character of the main story. Everyone else more or less plays support. But then comes the character quests after the main game which has dedicated chapters for each and every character in your party (sans Senel and Shirly) and Senel plays support this time. So very good on character development. Only downside is lack of VA for character quests otherwise is very good. By the time I was done with the whole thing, I was around the 60 hour mark. Just going through the game normal, no grinding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, there aren't any RPGs to play anymore. 

I have had to resort to replaying Castlevania Aria of Sorrow. For fuck's sake.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, there aren't any RPGs to play anymore.
> 
> I have had to resort to replaying Castlevania Aria of Sorrow. For fuck's sake.



These are the only things I'm looking forward to.

PSP:

9/20 Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 2 Innocent Sin

DS:

08/28 Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2

3DS:

08/09 Cave Story 3D 

08/23 Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked

09/11 Star Fox 64 3D

06/30 Tales of the Abyss (Japan)

PS3:

06/28 Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 3

07/26 Catherine, 

08/16 No More Heroes: Heroes Paradise

09/06 Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten

10/04 Dark Souls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I am waiting for Dark Souls. There were a couple other games but I forgot what they were.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah dark souls is the most I'm anticipating. Especially after seeing the traillers.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I will never be able to play Vesperia, cause I don't, nor ever will own a 360 again...unless I can get a 360 for around 60 bucks used.
> 
> I fucking hate you Microsoft for buying exclusivity to Vesperia in US. Motherfuckers are dead to me. This is worse than RRoD!
> 
> ...


I didn't play Legendia myself from the word on the street it's a decent game but it's not as fun of a Tales of game. Think black sheep of the series without being bad...so it's probably like ToS 2, good games on their own merit but for who they are aiming to please apparently fall short.


Tales of symphonia can get retarded easy hell easier than Abyss and Abyss get's retarded with free-running abuse...at times. Some monsters can actually deal with free running.
Tos Mania mode is weak sauce too.
If you grind you won't appreciate it as much. Grinding is for 2nd playthrough's when you can cut your exp in half, fuck up your hp value, do a solo run or something and just challenge yourself and have fun at the same time.
Tales of games are mad replayable to me other then those without grade shops (excluding innocence)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I need something good to hold me out until Dark Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I need something good to hold me out until Dark Souls.



I've been keeping myself busy with .hack games. Don't know if you like the .hack games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I haven't really played any. I tried one once but I was a little preoccupied having my then girlfriend sitting next to me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't really played any. I tried one once but I was a little preoccupied having my then girlfriend sitting next to me.



Totally understand that and I'm sure you hit that. But if you get the chance then try it out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are all PS2 though, right? I don't know...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh.... you wanted a RPG on the PS3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

PS3, DS, PSP, PC. Any of those.


I do still have a PS2 but I don't like hooking that piece of junk to the TV.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure what to tell ya then if you don't wanna hook it up to your TV. PS2 emulator?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2011)

You don't have a backwards compatible PS3, CMX?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

But I, too, need something to hold me over until then.  Probably the Dynasty Warriors: Gundam games.    Also playing Shadows of the Damned and I'll probably put in a Persona or SMT game for awhile as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

True, a backwards compatible PS3 would solve your problems. Don't think they make them anymore though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2011)

They don't; they stopped production after a year.

I got mine second hand.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my PS3 at launch 60gb, never let me down


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Not sure what to tell ya then if you don't wanna hook it up to your TV. PS2 emulator?


PS2 emulator is something I've been tinkering with but I don't know... trying to find copies of those games would be a tall order. 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You don't have a backwards compatible PS3, CMX?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> But I, too, need something to hold me over until then.  Probably the Dynasty Warriors: Gundam games.    Also playing Shadows of the Damned and I'll probably put in a Persona or SMT game for awhile as well.





Don't laugh at  my plight!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS2 emulator is something I've been tinkering with but I don't know... trying to find copies of those games would be a tall order.



Yeah, the only reason I use a PS2 emulator is because some games don't have the japanese voice over but the .hack infection,mutation,outbreak,and quarantine games luckily have that so I never needed to go after them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a backward compatible ps3, then I tried playing Abyss, and well that didnt last long. Although other than Abyss Ive never had problems with other ps2 or ps1 games.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS3, DS, PSP, PC. Any of those.
> 
> 
> I do still have a PS2 but I don't like hooking that piece of junk to the TV.



Have you played Avalon code yet?

Derp buying a refurbished ps3 next week.
Late adopter is I.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

No, is that any good?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

I liked it, DS rpg.
I didn't think the game was going to have an actual plot with conflict but turned out it had something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks pretty interesting. Does it have touch screen controls? 


And, if it does, can you opt not to use them?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Touch screen?
Oh yeah you can navigate the book with the touch screen.
Can't recall if it was mandatory or not, not that it really mattered the way it was implemented.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe I'll pick that up then. I have to go on a road trip soon so I will need something to play.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, I got Symphonia and Abyss now.

But I have to wait a week for Symphonia to come in and I need to buy a GC controller (I bought a memory card and Abyss from GS) before then. My co-worker hit like $200 on a $2 scratch off and hooked me up with some dough for being awesome. So I got Abyss and a GC card with it.

Or.....I can just buy a GC for 29.99 with two controllers at GS and not bother fucking my brand new Wii up with all this extra shit, cause I don't like how the ports are on TOP of the fucking Wii. Talk about knocking shit over....

Man, would it kill the Wii to actually let me play GC games with the Classic Controller!?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

I broke off the top door for my Wii years ago.
Shit was annoying.

honestly how big of a deal is the ps3's hard-drive if I have an external?
Contemplating between 40,60gb.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

I've never had a problem with my 60gb, I have a 1tb external just laying around If I ever need more.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I broke off the top door for my Wii years ago.
> Shit was annoying.


I'm getting a Gamecube now....for one game pretty much. Although I _can_ get Wind Waker while I'm at it.



> honestly how big of a deal is the ps3's hard-drive if I have an external?
> Contemplating between 40,60gb.



60GB is fucking expensive! Just get the slim, they don't even make those models anymore.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll sell my PS3 for the low price of $3000. Any takers?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm getting a Gamecube now....for one game pretty much. Although I _can_ get Wind Waker while I'm at it.
> srsly?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'll sell my PS3 for the low price of $3000. Any takers?



Sounds about right by my countries standards.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> srsly?



Yeah. Sounds stupid, but whatev. I ain't tryin' to fuck up my Wii's top door. And with my PS3 caput until August or maybe Fall, I can do some retro gaming.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 27, 2011)

a black Gamecube Esura, thats what you need


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, my GS has one. I didn't know they made Black GCs but whatever, I'll get it when I get payed Wednesday.

Sucks I have to wait til the seventh of July for my Symphonia though.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'll sell my PS3 for the low price of $3000. Any takers?


 $50 no 30, that's my final offer 

Btw I like your avatar


----------



## bachaa (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, my GS has one. I didn't know they made Black GCs but whatever, I'll get it when I get payed Wednesday.
> 
> Sucks I have to wait til the seventh of July for my Symphonia though.


Symphonia is well worth the wait, its one of my personal favourite games of all time. Honestly, you could play through that game so many times and discover something new. I've beaten it over 8 times and never once through a play through did I not learn something new or experience a new cut scene. You will have a lot of fun 

Also, you play MH Tri as well !? You have good taste  That game is just epic, I got over 400 hours of gameplay in it and am currently HR 115. People need to start playing the Monster Hunter series more.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

bachaa said:


> Symphonia is well worth the wait, its one of my personal favourite games of all time. Honestly, you could play through that game so many times and discover something new. I've beaten it over 8 times and never once through a play through did I not learn something new or experience a new cut scene. You will have a lot of fun
> 
> Also, you play MH Tri as well !? You have good taste  That game is just epic, I got over 400 hours of gameplay in it and am currently HR 115. People need to start playing the Monster Hunter series more.


I think I put in like 30 hours or so in MH Tri. The main flaw with the series is that it starts so freaking slow. Many people would just quit, but if you stick with it, you get to all the good shit. And hunting with other peeps and coordinating strategies on taking down hunts is something else.

Due to my backlog of games, I stopped playing it, but this Tuesday I was supposed to do some hunts with my boi Falcon, a member here so you should tag along. My rank is really low compared to yours though. And my best armor is the Jaggi armor.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think I put in like 30 hours or so in MH Tri. The main flaw with the series is that it starts so freaking slow. Many people would just quit, but if you stick with it, you get to all the good shit. And hunting with other peeps and coordinating strategies on taking down hunts is something else.
> 
> Due to my backlog of games, I stopped playing it, but this Tuesday I was supposed to do some hunts with my boi Falcon, a member here so you should tag along. My rank is really low compared to yours though. And my best armor is the Jaggi armor.


Yeah I'll agree it starts off rather slow plus there is a learning curve. Once get over that however, good times are just ahead.

I'd love to tag along, my MHtri ID is WR4XLF , I'll help you grind up materials


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 28, 2011)

Your still experiencing new cutscenes in symphonia son...understandable to a degree.
Though you only need to play the game like 8 times to see every possible scene.
I always choose Sheena and probably always will.

Derp Esura check out Opoona and see if you dig it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it October yet?  I wanna play Dark Souls.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2011)

^Don't remind me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw there is a tournament to design a shield for Dark Souls. Whoever wins gets a free signed copy!


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Your still experiencing new cutscenes in symphonia son...understandable to a degree.
> Though you only need to play the game like 8 times to see every possible scene.
> I always choose Sheena and probably always will.
> 
> Derp Esura check out Opoona and see if you dig it.



The cuteness of it is making me fucking sick. So adorable that it hurts. 


I may try it out.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw there is a tournament to design a shield for Dark Souls. Whoever wins gets a free signed copy!



I'll tell my brother, he does concept art. I can get a free game this way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am going to make a shield with a penis on it.


That free copy is as good as mine.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2011)

All it needs now is a penis sword. This game will be manly


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 28, 2011)

Where does it say you get a free signed copy, my understanding was the prize was your shield design in the game; but the point here is you will not win; just look at the Disgaea contest, the winning choice generic and boring


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> penis





Gnome said:


> penis
> 
> manly





:ho





Agreed, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> All it needs now is a penis sword. This game will be manly


And body armor made entirely of titties. 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> Where does it say you get a free signed copy, my understanding was the prize was your shield design in the game; but the point here is you will not win; just look at the Disgaea contest, the winning choice generic and boring





> Every person who submits a design that finishes in the top ten will receive a free copy of Dark Souls signed by Hidetaka Miyazaki, the game's director. The top design in each category will be used in the game, and the designers will be listed in the game credits.



Source:  


Scizor said:


> :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is almost nothing manlier than a dick. Think about it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is almost nothing manlier than a dick. Think about it.



I know. But the acknowledgement isn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Big floppy dickswords.


Nothing unmanly about that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Big floppy dickswords.
> 
> 
> Nothing unmanly about that.





Let's end this discussion here, before it gets silly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Shut up before I stick my dick in you. 


I mean my dicksword.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Incoming black dicksword.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Incoming black dicksword.



+10 strength, we better watch out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine is enchanted with fire.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> +10 strength, we better watch out.



Moar like +10 range and- *is shot*


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Moar like +10 range and- *is shot*





Reloading.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2011)

I want another Soul Nomad & the World Eaters....there I said it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 1, 2011)

apparently bethsda is jumping on the Nintendo/Square Enix milk band wagon, and releasing yet another version of Oblivion , the wait for it, 5th anniversary edition; im not even going to bring up Disney, but really, you need to release a 5th anniversary edition


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2011)

They should do a Morrowind anniversary instead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 1, 2011)

^ maybe if they update it graphically like say a ff7 would be on the ps3; but this oblivion is just a repackaging of the same game, excuse me, it comes in a steel case with a map, zomg, a map


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it a map to Narnia?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 2, 2011)

I do believe tales of Xillia has its official Cover Art  



I want it


----------



## Destin (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm almost tempted to import Meruru no Atelier: Arland no Renkinjutsushi 3 [Premium Box] to play it even if I won't understand what I'm reading since waiting for it to be translated by possible Q1 2013 would be annoying.  Part 2 isn't even translated yet.  Still waiting for Q3 2011 for that one.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I do believe tales of Xillia has its official Cover Art
> 
> 
> 
> I want it



Marvelous.

I do hope the next Tales of uses a more painterly style though.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

Again, I really hope Xillia gets localized


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2011)

Destin said:


> I'm almost tempted to import Meruru no Atelier: Arland no Renkinjutsushi 3 [Premium Box] to play it even if I won't understand what I'm reading since waiting for it to be translated by possible Q1 2013 would be annoying.  Part 2 isn't even translated yet.  Still waiting for Q3 2011 for that one.


Ugh.  I hate female protagonists.  Why does Atelier keep ruining good games by shoving them down our throats?


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Even though its not an RPG, I just wanted to gush about this game right now without making a new thread.

Okami is boss. I can see why people call it a Zelda-killer. From the cel shaded graphics to the characters...hell even the story is awesome! And the music is on some other stuff. I haven't been this entranced in a game's soundtrack since Persona 4 and Devil Survivor. That whole Japanese-themed music is soothing to my ears. 

Only thing I'm not liking about this game right now is using the mote. Is it just me or do the game not register multiple timed flick of the remote to attack? When I fight an enemy I hit them, I flick the remote again...she does absolutely shit. But maybe I don't have access to comboing my moves yet as I'm only an hour and a half into it. Also...my god doing those Power Slashes is a pain in my ass. I think I might be getting used to it, but I slash and it doesn't recognize the slash sometimes.

But all and all, Okami is a great game, and I like it more than Twilight Princess...and thats my favorite Zelda game yet....granted the only other Zelda games I truly played for longer than a half and hour or didn't watch a video of was Link's Awakening, Phantom Hourglass, and Spirit Tracks.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Okami is boss. I can see why people call it a Zelda-killer.
> 
> But all and all, Okami is a great game, and I like it more than Twilight Princess...and thats my favorite Zelda game yet



Da Fuk?


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da Fuk?



What?

That I like Twilight Princess more than any other Zelda game in existence or that I think Okami is better than it from my hour playthrough of Okami?


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2011)

Destin said:


> I'm almost tempted to import Meruru no Atelier: Arland no Renkinjutsushi 3 [Premium Box] to play it even if I won't understand what I'm reading since waiting for it to be translated by possible Q1 2013 would be annoying.  Part 2 isn't even translated yet.  Still waiting for Q3 2011 for that one.



Shitty looking game.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Da Fuk?



Okami is alot better than Twilight Princess. Get out.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Who the hell stomach's Spirit tracks with it's disgustingly boring train fucking tracks? Superman 64 is better then Twilight princess 

Anyways Esura you just have the timing off, there is a rhythm to it which I too eventually discovered.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Who the hell stomach's Spirit tracks with it's disgustingly boring train fucking tracks? Superman 64 is better then Twilight princess
> 
> Anyways Esura you just have the timing off, there is a rhythm to it which I too eventually discovered.



Spirit Tracks isn't bad at all, and I actually liked the train parts. 10 times fucking better than the shit that is Link's Awakening. I don't think there is a Zelda game worse than that. That game is the single reason why I stopped playing Zelda games for _years_ until a few years ago.

And Superman 64 better than Twilight Princess? That's not humanly possible unless you are some sort of masochist. 


Oh, and can you describe the rhythm?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

I was fine in Spirit Tracks dungeons but the train...the god damn train.
I couldn't take it put the game down, it's[ B] SO[/B] boring.
Zelda II is probably the worst just because it doesn't play like a Zelda.

Just take a pause between swings. Like

Swing, pause, swing, pause swing instead of swing, swing swing.
if you get where I'm coming from.
Swinging like crazy just doesn't work because it doesn't buffer the swings.
I can't describe the swings accurately especially since I dont have my Wii nearby but it's probably like an 8th of a second.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

^
The fact that TP is better than any of the other Zelda games. TP is better than some, maybe most, but not all. I am not saying that Okami is a bad game at all either. It is a creative and fun game to play.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

What kind of game has no challenge, no difficulty to stimulate the player.
All TP had was puzzles.
Which isn't the entire game.

Call me when they make TP challenging.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What kind of game has no challenge, no difficulty to stimulate the player.
> All TP had was puzzles.
> Which isn't the entire game.
> 
> Call me when they make TP challenging.



What, never tried the new game+?


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I was fine in Spirit Tracks dungeons but the train...the god damn train.
> I couldn't take it put the game down, it's[ B] SO[/B] boring.
> Zelda II is probably the worst just because it doesn't play like a Zelda.
> 
> ...


I noticed if I swing like crazy, Ammy sometimes dont even attack. Sigh...this is going to take a bit to get used to.

I wish I gotten the PS2 version now. 

Oh well, I'm still loving it.



Lee Min Jung said:


> ^
> The fact that TP is better than any of the other Zelda games. TP is better than some, maybe most, but not all. I am not saying that Okami is a bad game at all either. It is a creative and fun game to play.



Oh, I didn't say that as a fact. Twilight Princess is essentially the only Zelda game I played where I'm truly enthralled with. While I liked Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass somewhat...using that stylus killed any motivation for playing it after five hours or so worth of play. And Link's Awakening...my first Zelda game...my god I somewhat hate that game...then again...I was a kid when I played it on my OG Game Boy. I remember liking it up until a certain point, then I got pissed off and gave it to my cousin for his Pokemon Blue.

Because of that I skipped over LTTP, OoT, MM, and WW (only know much about these games because of a friend). Maybe I might like Link's Awakening if I play it _now_ but I dunno...I'm a bit soured on it.

Twilight Princess is my FFVII. My gateway to the world of Zelda like FFVII was to RPGs. Now I'm buying up some of those older Zelda games I skipped over so I can play them. My Wind Waker should be coming in soon.

EDIT: Midna is so cute, and its cool looking at all the little kids look up to Esura (my Link). "ESURA IS GOING TO SAVE US MALO!!" 

And riding on Opona is boss!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> What kind of game has no challenge, no difficulty to stimulate the player.
> All TP had was puzzles.
> Which isn't the entire game.
> 
> Call me when they make TP challenging.



TP was way too easy, but it's not like any Zelda game has been difficult, except for maybe Zelda II, oddly enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2011)

Okami was soooo boring


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because of that I skipped over OoT,



That is what I was thinking. Ok, I understand now.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Problem was the game was more atmosphere but the actual game challenge was missing.
Bug killing was also lame.

Anyways, play ALLTP, and Minish cap for 2D zeldas.
Skip Zelda I



First Tsurugi said:


> TP was way too easy, but it's not like any Zelda game has been difficult, except for maybe Zelda II, oddly enough.


That's the problem. Zelda games are easy, but there easy is fine, it's a chill series. Then TP comes and it's like "For the 3 people who are shit at LoZ....we've made Twilight Princess"

2D zeldas are harder from my perspective as well, but that didn't take me away from  the 3D ones. TP just meh.

I tried so hard to make TP even somewhat challenging.
Did the wooden sword glitch, had my shield burnt, 3 hearts. Wasn't any harder.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Ya, I agree that they do need to create a harder setting for the more experienced users. Would appeal to more people as well. As long as they keep their normal setting and include a more hardcore version.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Problem was the game was more atmosphere but the actual game challenge was missing.
> Bug killing was also lame.
> 
> Anyways, play ALLTP, and Minish cap for 2D zeldas.
> ...



Tp was easy but even I needed more than 3 hearts. I did that special dungeon and whoaaaa did it get harder by the end.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, I agree that they do need to create a harder setting for the more experienced users. Would appeal to more people as well. As long as they keep their normal setting and include a more hardcore version.


TP could've been forgiven if they had designed a hard mode.
All those secret skills I went and collected felt useless unfortunately because everything died easily regardless except for helm splitter, that was good against that lizard bastard.





The World said:


> Tp was easy but even I needed more than 3 hearts. I did that special dungeon and whoaaaa did it get harder by the end.


The Cave of Ordeals was the only thing that wasn't meh.
Ganon does like a quarter of a heart damage.
Regular enemies were stronger then Ganon, that was retarded.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That is what I was thinking. Ok, I understand now.



I don't think I would like it. Those blocky N64 graphics looks like its going to hurt my eyes. If I do get a 3DS I'll try out this remake of it.

But since I'm getting that LoZ GC Collection...damn my eyes going to burn like shit. Wouldn't hurt to try it out since I'm not getting a 3DS anytime soon. Was going to get one this summer but my PS3 broke and I need a new one...well a new Blu Ray drive, cause the system technically works otherwise.

Its the reason I'm playing Wii/GC/PS2 games.

EDIT: Also, didn't Miyamoto say he want Zelda games easier than they are? He said they gotten too complicated over the years and I heard he said TP is too hard for new gamers. At least thats what I remember reading in Game Informer.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, honestly if you were to play it now, I don't think that you would like it as much as the people who played it back in its prime, when it came out. Just wouldn't have the same effect.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The Cave of Ordeals was the only thing that wasn't meh.
> Ganon does like a quarter of a heart damage.
> Regular enemies were stronger then Ganon, that was retarded.



There was one thing about the Cave of Ordeals worth it. The *Sexiest* Great Fairy to ever grace the springs of a Zelda game.  Those that got far enough to see her know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well, honestly if you were to play it now, I don't think that you would like it as much as the people who played it back in its prime, when it came out. Just wouldn't have the same effect.



I like older games though and I enjoyed many of them that I havent played back then alot (like Phantasy Star IV)...but most older games I went back to was 2D games. Non-cell shaded 3D graphics don't hold up well. Wind Waker looks ight though so I'll try that out.

I'm actually scared to replay FFVII because I know those graphics hasn't aged well.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Also, didn't Miyamoto say he want Zelda games easier than they are? He said they gotten too complicated over the years and I heard he said TP is too hard for new gamers. At least thats what I remember reading in Game Informer.


Yeah unfortunately Miyamoto shows he can be retarded at times.
The hardest thing of the Zelda series is there puzzles. My 5 year old sister can kill a skulltella,bulbin, etc. Then gets to a puzzle and is dumb founded.
Zelda combat is not turn based, everytime something kills you, you probably learned something. Puzzles are much more black and white and these new gamers and younger kids can have more issues with the puzzles. The idea "kill it" is simple everyone gets that, yet puzzles demand more then that kind of thinking and as such, TP fails more then it's predecessors. It makes the combat easier when the combat doesn't need to be made easier. If he wanted to help people solving the puzzles/gimmicks is what they need help with. Though from what I understand he's now implemented this feature in skyward reach, but he'll probably keep everything non-puzzle brain-dead.

Anyways ALLTP is the best 
And I'm replaying FFVII, it's blocky as hell, but it's not an issue for me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm actually scared to replay FFVII because I know those graphics hasn't aged well.



If you can't stomach how OoT looks I doubt you'll be able to tolerate FFVII now.



ensoriki said:


> The hardest thing of the Zelda series is there puzzles. My 5 year old sister can kill a skulltella,bulbin, etc. Then gets to a puzzle and is dumb founded.
> Zelda combat is not turn based, everytime something kills you, you probably learned something. Puzzles are much more black and white and these new gamers and younger kids can have more issues with the puzzles. The idea "kill it" is simple everyone gets that, yet puzzles demand more then that kind of thinking and as such, TP fails more then it's predecessors. It makes the combat easier when the combat doesn't need to be made easier. If he wanted to help people solving the puzzles/gimmicks is what they need help with. Though from what I understand he's now implemented this feature in skyward reach, but he'll probably keep everything non-puzzle brain-dead.



What they're doing in Skyward Sword, to some degree, is making fighting puzzle like. A good example of this in the plants that you have to slash at a certain angle to damage.

The problem with puzzles is they're only challenging the first time you encounter them. Once you complete them the first time and know what to do, it ceases to be difficult.

If a puzzle is too difficult it also ceases to be fun because of how tedious it is, a prime example being the statue puzzle in Twilight Princess right before you get the Master Sword.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you can't stomach how OoT looks I doubt you'll be able to tolerate FFVII now.


LOL!

/10char


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Exactly. While puzzles stop being challenging the second time around (if you remember what to do) the first time around they are probably the biggest obstacle to new gamers, not the combat.
Which is why TP's combat being reduced to what it was, made no damn sense and actually hurts the game more because the boss battles and monsters are what fair better on replays.

What they should do is when a puzzle comes up if your still there and the puzzle hasn't been completed in X time, drop a hint, if new gamers are just stumped your not doing them any favours to enjoy your game and like your series.

Have you played Golden sun 1 & 2 Esura?
Dungeon wise you'll also get puzzles, but it's also turn based, and while it hasn't aged perfectly, it'll be easier on the eyes then FF VII most likely.
Haven't played Dark Dawn so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 2, 2011)

i remember ocarina having one of the hardest mini games, where you road epona and had to shot arrows into several targets in a row, i could never do that 

that being said i picked up masterquest/ocarina for the gamecube for 6 bucks, i just have zero interest in the 3ds, maybe when in drops seriously in price, but by that time the vita might be out, and id rather get that

decide to put a hold on vesperia, and hook up the ps2 and play abyss after watching a little bit from the anime ; at least it being on the ps2 i can enjoy the game and not worry about crazy little things for achievements


----------



## Destin (Jul 2, 2011)

Arrow shooting was made less tedious with Epona's constant speed though.  Giving sudden bursts of acceleration and deceleration would have made it more challenging unfair.  Just takes getting used to the timing.  It's much easier than being a dumb ass like I was where one tried to get the heart piece from the Gambler guy in his store at the Castle Square at night.  Trying to pick which chest had the key, many times in a row for hours on end until you got it before realizing later on in the game that you could have used the lens of truth? :/


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2011)

Soooo I got 2 RPG's for the 360, which one to play first. Resonance of Fate or Eternal Sonata? Eternal Sonata is colorful! While I heard that RoF is kinda punishing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2011)

FUCK.  Thirty hours wasted.  I missed my chance at recruiting Nakula (Suikoden V).  I can't get all of the stars now!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2011)

oooooooooo, missing a star on suikoden, haha, man I remeber what a pain in the ass that can be; but its the age old adage have many game saves

what is that? i can tell who the majority of those characters are , but one of them is definitely Noel from Blazblue


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2011)

It's the Queen's Blade game.

It's unfortunate that I know, but it's, in all seriousness, because my girlfriend really likes the series.  It's fanservice the series, the anime and now the game. I've rarely seen more fanservice oriented franchises in my life, and that says a lot coming from anime in general.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 4, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> oooooooooo, missing a star on suikoden, haha, man I remeber what a pain in the ass that can be; but its the age old adage have many game saves


I had that shit too. Worse is that I had multiple saves, but I did not have the correct one to complete my stars.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 4, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's the Queen's Blade game.
> 
> It's unfortunate that I know, but it's, in all seriousness,* because my girlfriend really likes the series.*  It's fanservice the series, the anime and now the game. I've rarely seen more fanservice oriented franchises in my life, and that says a lot coming from anime in general.



Dude, seriously; you have a very, _very_ epic girlfriend


----------



## LMJ (Jul 4, 2011)

> In an interview from the Japan Expo, which took place in France over the weekend, Makoto Yoshizumi told  that there will be no Wii version of .
> 
> But PlayStation 3 owners will be pleased to know that it is still coming to Sony's console on Blu-ray as Tales of Graces f.
> He also mentioned that older entries in the series might be in for a new  lick of paint, stating that the developer was open to remastering its  legacy. "I still can't give much information about this. We are still  discussing about whether this project can be done and on which game  console those ports would be made," he said. He namedropped Phantasia,  Eternia and Destiny as possible candidates.




We atleast we get Tales of Graces F.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's the Queen's Blade game.
> 
> It's unfortunate that I know, but it's, in all seriousness, because my girlfriend really likes the series.  It's fanservice the series, the anime and now the game. *I've rarely seen more fanservice oriented franchises in my life*, and that says a lot coming from anime in general.






TeenRyu said:


> Dude, seriously; you have a very, _very_ epic girlfriend



True dat. I never knew of any girl or woman watching Queen's Blade before ever in my life. It seems like the entire anime and the game its from is aimed at the titty-loving male otaku crowd.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> We atleast we get Tales of Graces F.



who cares about a US wii release if we are getting a ps3 release; besides the wii has been dead for years, and the rpg gods have left it to rot, no xenoblade, no last story, no tower


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> who cares about a US wii release if we are getting a ps3 release; besides the wii has been dead for years, and the rpg gods have left it to rot, no xenoblade, no last story, no tower



Considering I'm PS3-less right now...I wouldn't of minded a Wii version to tied me over until I get my new PS3. 

That said...I'm not mad about it at all. At least we are getting the better version of Graces...unlike Vesperia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> We atleast we get Tales of Graces F.


Sad news imo. I am not buying ToG F. Namco is not getting my money.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> who cares about a US wii release if we are getting a ps3 release; besides the wii has been dead for years, and the rpg gods have left it to rot, no xenoblade, no last story, no tower


 who cares? Wii owners do and I hope ToG F bombed.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Some may already know, but:

*Tales of Graces f EU Coming Summer 2012, More Maybe Coming*



> _At last week's Japan Expo 2011, fellow French Tales fansite Kingdom of Tales got the chance to sit down with Tales executive Makoto Yoshizumi to talk about the series and the new localization push from the company's North American and European branches, along with a few other interesting tidbits, namely Tales of Graces f's release date in Europe.
> 
> For those who don't have the time to read the entire interview (both a French and English version are up as of this moment), below is a synopsis of what went down.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Some may already know, but:
> 
> *Tales Series
> - There's talk about porting older Tales titles to HD consoles not only in Japan but in North America and Europe. It's unclear if he means releasing them as PSN classics or doing actual HD versions of the titles, however.
> ...




 that would be fucking epic. EPIC


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> that would be fucking epic. EPIC



I know 

That would be amazing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sad news imo. I am not buying ToG F. Namco is not getting my money.
> 
> who cares? Wii owners do and I hope ToG F bombed.



No we dont. I am a Wii owner you twat. I dont know why you are getting angry at Namco either, its nintendos fault there will be no grace F; and for the record, grace f wouldnt even fit on a wii disc in all likelihood so it was probably impossible from the get go. And its also nintendos fault we are not getting last story, or any of those other great rpgs.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No we dont. I am a Wii owner you twat. I dont know why you are getting angry at Namco either, its nintendos fault there will be no grace F; *and for the record, grace f wouldnt even fit on a wii disc* in all likelihood so it was probably impossible from the get go. And its also nintendos fault we are not getting last story, or any of those other great rpgs.



Not siding with anyone or anything, but that has been debunked on NeoGaf as complete and utter bullshit. If they wanted to...they could add all the F enhancements to Graces Wii minus the extra HD stuff and voices and it would fit on a disk. I don't know all the tech jargon they used and whatnot...but...yeah...

Its just PR speak at its finest. I'm still buying Graces F though...although they could have been honest about why they aren't localizing the Wii version.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not siding with anyone or anything, but that has been debunked on NeoGaf as complete and utter bullshit. If they wanted to...they could add all the F enhancements to Graces Wii *minus the extra HD stuff and voices *and it would fit on a disk. I don't know all the tech jargon they used and whatnot...but...yeah...
> 
> Its just PR speak at its finest. I'm still buying Graces F though...although they could have been honest about why they aren't localizing the Wii version.



thats a lot of minus there, so in fact you just said they couldn't fit it; and i find it pretty dubious that the claim is they can add 10 or so hours of gameplay but cant add the voices? hmmm, hmmm, hmmm. But this doesnt change the fact nintendo is the one with blocking in effect. 

that aside apparently Xenoblade and panadora tower are also getting a European release, along with last story so we can still get all 3 in english, but have to import them, and get a euro wii


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> thats a lot of minus there, so in fact you just said they couldn't fit it; and i find it pretty dubious that the claim is they can add 10 or so hours of gameplay but cant add the voices? hmmm, hmmm, hmmm. But this doesnt change the fact nintendo is the one with blocking in effect.
> 
> that aside apparently Xenoblade and panadora tower are also getting a European release, along with last story so we can still get all 3 in english, but have to import them,* and get a euro wii*



It would be more cost effective to just mod dude...or not get the games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2011)

dude if you can afford to import those games, you can afford a euro wii


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2011)

What about 2 discs, like Tales of symphonia? ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoping for dual audio.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude if you can afford to import those games, you can afford a euro wii



150 vs 350....kind of easier to just mod


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Modding a Wii takes like, 3 hours. I guess that's too much trouble for some people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No we dont. I am a Wii owner you twat. I dont know why you are getting angry at Namco either, its nintendos fault there will be no grace F; and for the record, grace f wouldnt even fit on a wii disc in all likelihood so it was probably impossible from the get go. And its also nintendos fault we are not getting last story, or any of those other great rpgs.


 I am angry with the situation.. Well I was and no the game can fit in dual layer dics.. Namco lied about it. It is possible for the Wii and always being possible and about NoA yeah they suck.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> dude if you can afford to import those games, you can afford a euro wii


Uh....what the hell kind of logic is that? If I could afford a Euro Wii, I wouldn't be in this thread right now as I would have used that money for a PS3 and my Catherine preorder.



crazymtf said:


> *150* vs 350....kind of easier to just mod


150? What the fuck is you ordering your shit from?

If I wanted to, I can preorder Xenoblade right now for like $80...or something like that.


Gnome said:


> Modding a Wii takes like, 3 hours. I guess that's too much trouble for some people.



It looks harder than PSP modding, but I didn't actually mind putting time in to mod until I thought about my warranty....a two year warranty. 

NeoGaf has a very simple tutorial on it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

NoA could have at least tried for a regular Graces import if F wouldn't fit on a dvd.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> NoA could have at least tried for a regular Graces import if F wouldn't fit on a dvd.


 Do you mean Nintendo of America publishing the title instead of Namco ? "example" NoJ published Golden Eye Wii in Japan. something like that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not siding with anyone or anything, but that has been debunked on NeoGaf as complete and utter bullshit. If they wanted to...they could add all the F enhancements to Graces Wii minus the extra HD stuff and voices and it would fit on a disk. I don't know all the tech jargon they used and whatnot...but...yeah...
> 
> Its just PR speak at its finest. I'm still buying Graces F though...although they could have been honest about why they aren't localizing the Wii version.


 Actually the Whole game can fit in the disc Ezura.  ToG Wii is 4.32GB
and the Dual Layer disc of the Wii can go to 8.54GB. Tales of Grace F is 7.06 GB.

Now look how much is left? lolol  1.48GB so yeah what a lied.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, you can't just take the same size that it fits on one console and expect to be the same on another console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wow, you can't just take the same size that it fits on one console and expect to be the same on another console.



Good point. hmm Graphic scale and such cant be match the same way. So I wonder.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

ToG: F is in HD, if the graphics were downscaled to fit the Wii, it would probably be even less :X


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

Namco is not known for its attention to optimizing disc space and the content that fits on it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Then put it on 2 discs, not like it's a big deal.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Uh....what the hell kind of logic is that? If I could afford a Euro Wii, I wouldn't be in this thread right now as I would have used that money for a PS3 and my Catherine preorder.
> 
> 
> 150? What the fuck is you ordering your shit from?
> ...



Oh thought only Last Story and Xenoblades got released there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Im sorry but most people who play rpgs probably have at least a 360 or ps3 along with a wii, so I seriously doubt they care about a wii release. 

Dude Last Story, Xenoblade, Pandora Tower will all be released in Europe in English, I cant imagine it would cost Nintendo that much more to take that disc, change the region and put it out in the US. But its decided the wii is dead, and threw the system into oblivion a while back. Other than Skyward sword the only other game that I can think of that came out for the wii within the last few years and was considered a major title was Metroid other M.

@ Esura, thats my point, to import those wii games its going to cost quite a bit, so honestly I dont know how much the euro wii costs, but it wont make that much difference at that point. If you live dime for dime, then I seriously suggest another hobby besides gaming like dime store pop and romance novels. 

Granted I dont know how long it takes to mod the wii or the method, i dont know how much the process has changed since the era of the ps1, but unless modding is as simple as buying an attachment, and requires you to actually open up the console , you run the risk of killing the console anyway which is why I never bothered. 

But in all seriousness, id rather have Grace F in the best possible presentation with the best possible graphics, on a system that I actually like, then worry about it being on every system.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

They need to remake Xenosaga Episode 1 on PS3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They need to remake Xenosaga Episode 1 on PS3.



That would be pretty awesome since I believe episode 1 was the best of the three but I don't think they've remade a game yet that was released for the PS2. Plus since Namco pulled the plug on the series who would pick it up if namco doesn't own its rights.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

Atlas.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

They make some good games. Persona series, growlanser series. I wouldn't be opposed to that I guess.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> But in all seriousness, id rather have Grace F in the best possible presentation with the best possible graphics, on a system that I actually like, then worry about it being on every system.



You not caring about it being available for the Wii somehow makes it a good thing it's not for the Wii? Even if they were to keep it up to the best quality on PS3, and give the Wii an inferior version?

I don't really care either way if they release it for the Wii, but I don't think it should be ignored. It's sad how fast the console is dieing.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 6, 2011)

So nobody played Opoona?
I am disappoint.
Disappoint...
I haven't finished it, and can't till September hits but I was digging it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> That would be pretty awesome since I believe episode 1 was the best of the three *but I don't think they've remade a game yet that was released for the PS2. Plus since Namco pulled the plug on the series who would pick it up if namco doesn't own its rights.*


*

it's happening en mass now, Ico, shadow of collouses, Zone of the Enders, Metal Gear Solid, etc etc*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> So nobody played Opoona?
> I am disappoint.
> Disappoint...
> I haven't finished it, and can't till September hits but I was digging it.



It's because the names weird


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @ Esura, thats my point, to import those wii games its going to cost quite a bit, so honestly I dont know how much the euro wii costs, but it wont make that much difference at that point. If you live dime for dime, then I seriously suggest another hobby besides gaming like dime store pop and romance novels.
> 
> Granted I dont know how long it takes to mod the wii or the method, i dont know how much the process has changed since the era of the ps1, but unless modding is as simple as buying an attachment, and requires you to actually open up the console , you run the risk of killing the console anyway which is why I never bothered.



What point?

Euro Wiis go about, €150 right? Thats $214. ?50 for Xenoblade Chronicles? Thats $70 I think. Your spending $284 to play one game. Now if you mod your Wii...you would only have to spend $70 ($79.81 after shipping) for Xenoblade on this Euro site that ships internationally (or any other site that does). 



Actually...goddamn that cheap. I might actually mod and preorder after all Gnome despite the risk. I spent like $80 something for Arcana Hearts 3 for PS3 and that was money well spent.

From what I read on Wii modding Kira...its a soft mod which you can remove at any time. 

Despite that price point....eh I dunno.  I'm torn! I need to stay away from this thread for my sanity....


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

OH SNAP! Xenoblade for ?29.85 / $47 for the standard edition!



Fucking hell yeah! I dont need that red controller anyways...I have a black one!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Going to softmod or buy a euro Wii?

Edit: Nvm, just read your last post.


Do it.

Edit: don't blame me if you break it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> OH SNAP! Xenoblade for ?29.85 / $47 for the standard edition!
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell yeah! I dont need that red controller anyways...I have a black one!


 Black one? From Monster Hunter Tri?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2011)

first of all did you read the post, i want xenoblade, last story and pandora tower, those 3 together will easily be in the range of 150-200 to import, im not talking just about xenoblade, and honestly its at the bottom of the three for me anyway.

Secondly, have you ever modded something or looked into, im not talking about the psp which is relatively easily; im talking about modding a console. Usually it requires a chip that requires you to take apart the console, and generally requires soddering skills. A flinch of the wrist and kiss that system good bye. At least thats what it was like the only time I ever considered modding anything with my ps1. Maybe its relatively easy to mod the wii, in which case who knows what I would do.

Lastly, you reap what you sow. Why should I care about wii only owners? They were more than willing to throw there money at nintendo, when they knew nintendos track record, especially with rpgs , let alone the console itself was fairly poor since n64. They  knew it was aimed primarily at the family and no one was jumping to support it. They knew this and bought it, instead of waiting and buying one of the other two systems. So frankly them not getting grace F is appropriate. 

And I dont see why you are so admant about this grace f issue, when last story , a game by the creator of FF and Lost Odyssey is not even getting any US release let alone a wii release. 

@ and once again you just said in your post you spent $80 plus dollars on Arcana hearts 3, if you can afford to blow 80 bucks on a medicore obscure title like that, i dont see why you would have a problem with me buying euro wii. Honestly my only problem with the situation would be lining nintendo's coffers.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Going to softmod or buy a euro Wii?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, just read your last post.
> 
> ...


Why would I? 

Also...never mind....that site has issues from what I heard. They ship shit poorly from what other Gaffers said. Well....back to not modding and back to Tales of Symphonia.




Malvingt2 said:


> Black one? From Monster Hunter Tri?


Nope, just a stand alone one.

I have Monster Hunter Tri though.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why would I?



If I were you, and my Wii broke. Negs4life.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> first of all did you read the post, i want xenoblade, last story and pandora tower, those 3 together will easily be in the range of 150-200 to import, im not talking just about xenoblade, and honestly its at the bottom of the three for me anyway.


You are still better off buying the games dude. I'm just trying to look out for ya but whatev.



> Secondly, have you ever modded something or looked into, im not talking about the psp which is relatively easily; im talking about modding a console. Usually it requires a chip that requires you to take apart the console, and generally requires soddering skills. A flinch of the wrist and kiss that system good bye. At least thats what it was like the only time I ever considered modding anything with my ps1. Maybe its relatively easy to mod the wii, in which case who knows what I would do.


I've repaired consoles for cash before...so I'm not concerned about hard modding or anything. I can repair my PS3 if I really wanted to, but I rather buy a new one since my old one is getting....old.

That said...you don't hardmod Wiis anymore. Nintendo blocked modchips with firmware updates.



> Lastly, you reap what you sow. Why should I care about wii only owners? They were more than willing to throw there money at nintendo, when they knew nintendos track record, especially with rpgs , let alone the console itself was fairly poor since n64. They  knew it was aimed primarily at the family and no one was jumping to support it. They knew this and bought it, instead of waiting and buying one of the other two systems. So frankly them not getting grace F is appropriate.


What? I'm not a Wii-only owner. My PS3 technically works...I can play DL games and shit still.



> And I dont see why you are so admant about this grace f issue, when last story , a game by the creator of FF and Lost Odyssey is not even getting any US release let alone a wii release.


Is you aiming this at someone else? I even said I was going to buy Grace F.



> @ and once again you just said in your post you spent $80 plus dollars on Arcana hearts 3, if you can afford to blow 80 bucks on a medicore obscure title like that, i dont see why you would have a problem with me buying euro wii. Honestly my only problem with the situation would be lining nintendo's coffers.


Your rip on AH3 aside, which speaks volumes about your taste imo, I actually saved up for AH3...and it really wasn't a hassle considering PS3s are region free. Open the package, pop it in. And its a fighting game so I don't really need to read much shit on there.

And I don't have a problem with you buying a Euro Wii...its your money. I'm just saying, if you really want to play those games like you do...there are cheaper alternatives, thats all. Personally...it sounds dumb to me to buy the same damn console for three games but whatever. Do what you do though. 

@ Gnome

I still wouldn't be mad. Shit happens dude, its not like you intentionally tried to fuck my shit up. Its cool. You gave me the heads up and all. 

Me modding depends on two things actually...

1. Finding a decent cheap place to order it from that is reliable

2. Finding out ways to unbrick a Wii in case of a brick

So I'm still debating it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> OH SNAP! Xenoblade for ?29.85 / $47 for the standard edition!
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hell yeah! I dont need that red controller anyways...I have a black one!


 Sigh I might have to do this.. NoA is pushing me... >_<  great deal imo so it is hard to pass by.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's because the names weird


I know I stayed away from it for that same reason when everyone on gamefaqs was listing Rpg's and I was like "little kings story, Opoona? wtf these look retarded".

Opoona is some wierd shit. The characters fight with balls. Legit, Main character has a sphere floating above his head and he fights with it .
Then they have special powers and shit, and make things like don't touch that beehive or you will die. Game feels like earthbound/mother 3 but with sidequests 



Esura said:


> From what I read on Wii modding Kira...its a soft mod which you can remove at any time.



Just google Smash stack and follow the instructions.
Im sure you have Brawl.
If your still thinking about monster hunter tri did a little googling, haven't heard of anyone being banned for having a modded Wii.
However cheating using a modded wii to use game modifying codes will get you banned

So long as you don't cheat in game there shouldn't be any issue whatsoever.
Brawl doesn't ban modded wii's, I don't think they can. They can only ban you for cheating.

Also there is an unban code for monster hunter tri in the worst case scenario anyways. So you can unban yourself (though I don't recommend getting yourself banned).


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Just google Smash stack and follow the instructions.
> Im sure you have Brawl.
> If your still thinking about monster hunter tri did a little googling, haven't heard of anyone being banned for having a modded Wii.
> However cheating using a modded wii to use game modifying codes will get you banned
> ...


I was going to just go the SD loader route cause that seems easier.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 7, 2011)

So I decided to check Silloncera for some tales of Xillia info, and look what I found! 




You can directly impact how your character's stats are! you have more control over there overall progress in strength, and the like: so we can have it literally where you have some characters who can one-shot people casually, or others who can fight on hardest difficulty and tank everything plus yo mamma  this makes me want it even more.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I was going to just go the SD loader route cause that seems easier.



ModMii would actually be the simplest option.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> So I decided to check Silloncera for some tales of Xillia info, and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AWESOME.

I REALLY hope Xillia gets localized. Even more than before 
And I already wanted it bad.

Edit:

I also did some research, and here's what I found:

*New Tales of Xillia Game Features And Idolmaster Costumes Revealed*



> _Almost a month after the last batch of scans for Tales of Xillia, new leaked scans revealing new game features and costumes for the upcoming game have surfaced as part of a four-page spread in the latest issue of Famitsu.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Winny said:


> ModMii would actually be the simplest option.



Wait...wtf is that? I never heard of that and I've been frequenting homebrew boards lately.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

Go with bootmii, twas what I did.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...wtf is that? I never heard of that and I've been frequenting homebrew boards lately.


Google it, of course.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok....I'll go to the Google gods. 

Question though...do anyone who owns a flash card still buys games for DS? I'm considering buying Radient Historia instead of getting a ROM but...


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

My DS broke Q_Q.
Radient Historia wtf is dat?
Go get some Avalon Code.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

Radiant Historia....going by what other people like Winny says on here and other places...is the handheld equivalent of FFVI/VII (in praise and stuff). I've read not a negative thing on it yet.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 7, 2011)

Well it's name doesn't sound all that cool.
Now you've read something negative


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2011)

i looked at the soft modding, seems it can brick your console, then again, my console bricked on me even when I just let it sit gallantly next to my tv and never used it. 

No you misunderstood, i want last story over grace F, yes tales is a superior work as a series over ff, but lost odyssey was awesome, and if this might really be his last game i want to play it. Whateves though, ill just get the games now and figure out what i want to do later.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Well it's name doesn't sound all that cool.
> Now you've read something negative



Cooler than Opoona.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2011)

why is pretty much every xbox rpg set up for multiple play throughs? I was looking at an achievement guide , and eternal sonata, tales of vesperia, star ocean, infinite undiscovery, spectral force 3, last remnant, pretty much the majority of the rpgs on the xbox want at least 2 play throughs for 100 percent completion. Dude if the game is over 30 hours long, than making someone play multiple times through is over kill. 

so many games come out these days, we are no longer in the age when a player needs to get 50 plus hours out a game. Nor can they, if they want to at least try everything once. Though I will admit I am closing on 100 hrs for vesperia.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

Vesperia is worth the extra playthroughs with the ultimate weapons and extra stuff the second time around. All the other ones you mentioned, I would never play twice.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 8, 2011)

That is why you come back a year later, or maybe longer and play the game again. Not right after you finish the first game.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

Meh, this generation is different then previous ones, there's so many other games you could play. Waiting a year just means there will be other games to play/catch up on.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2011)

My problem with coming back is that its hard to get back into; ive played games so many times where i played like halfway through, and then I could figure out what the hell was going on, and all my tactics were thrust into the abyss that is forgotten memory.

I would agree with you on vesperia if a. it was the ps3 version b. the ending was more fulfilling; i havent beaten it yet, but they really dont clear up anything between yuri and estelle so im like meh. I imagine ill try it again in a few years, but several other games on that list i cant imagine most people could get through once.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

I've started playing Tales of Vesperia again.

Damn this game is good, guys.  My original opinion of the characters hasn't changed though.  Karol is terrible and annoys the hell out of me.  Rita and Raven are awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I've started playing Tales of Vesperia again.
> 
> Damn this game is good, guys.  My original opinion of the characters hasn't changed though.  Karol is terrible and annoys the hell out of me.  Rita and Raven are awesome.



karol annoyed me, too. 

And I agree; Rita and Raven are awesome.
But not as awesome as Yuri and Judith, imo. =P


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Vesperia is worth the extra playthroughs with the ultimate weapons and extra stuff the second time around. All the other ones you mentioned, I would never play twice.


I agree man.

I tried to play Spectral Force 3 again... I lasted like 5 minutes.  The others are easily avoided.

I don't see the appeal of Eternal Sonata.  I played it once and had a hard time continuing.  I thought it had a very weak story line and it really doesn't have enough positives for me to give it a recommendation.  People discuss it with admiration in this thread.  I just don't get it.  There are 50 RPG's on the PS2 I would rather play...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate Karol, he is a stupid useless brat who for whatever reason, Yuri decides to prop up and carry on his shoulders. Even personality aside he is imo the worst playable character.

I like Yuri the best, followed by the trio of estelle/judith/rita, followed by gouche and droite, followed by the red head chick.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Feline eyed girl stabbing Yuri was a great scene.  Totally unexpected.

Someone told me the other day that Karol was the Anise of Vesperia.  And I can't really agree with that opinion.  Anise had some redeeming qualities and was far less annoying.  Karol as the leader of Brave Vesperia is just a fucking joke.  

Kira, you mentioned something about no resolution to the Estelle/Yuri storyline.  I'm fine with that.  From a pairing perspective... I think Judith has better chemistry with Yuri.  I'm not much of an Estelle fan either.  Typical pink haired princess.  There are dozens of similar characters in the anime/video game world.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2011)

^Love that stabbing scene. Japanese RPGS don't make me go "Holy Shit" all to much


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2011)

I liked the scene and it was unexpected, but it wasnt played out well, i wish someone else besides those to had seen the scene and we got some confrontation, especially if forgot the blond hair knights name had seen it

hmmmm, ill admit i like judith, but ill say despite the ambiguity it did hint at yurixestelle, though im fine with yurixestellexjudithxritaxgauchexdroitexall the women of vesperia 

funny im watching gundam seed , and estelle reminds me of lacus clyne minus strategic sense


playing abyss now, i have to say they really improved the gameplay with two simple things in vesperia; free mode is a must, forcing you to run only back and forth is kinda stupid; and im not a big fan of that weird elemental circle tech in abyss


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I've started playing Tales of Vesperia again.
> 
> Damn this game is good, guys.  My original opinion of the characters hasn't changed though.  *Karol is terrible and annoys the hell out of me.*  Rita and Raven are awesome.



That's why I stuffed him in a frog costume and kept him there. At least you know not to take him seriously that way.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> playing abyss now, i have to say they really improved the gameplay with two simple things in vesperia; free mode is a must, forcing you to run only back and forth is kinda stupid; and im not a big fan of that weird elemental circle tech in abyss



Huh? Abyss has freerunning.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep...you hold the trigger button then move.

Also, free mode isn't a must...that back and forth stuff suffices too. Isn't bothering me one bit. I actually dropped Abyss so I can focus on dat Symphonia. Such an awesome, campy game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2011)

what the hell is the trigger button, i tried both shoulder buttons and those didnt work, but then again im playing on a ps1 controller so i have no analog; and no lack of free running is asinine because whats the point in forcing your characters to just move back and forth, if its a really tough enemy they can just back you against one edge and spam you, thats the point of the free to evade


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what the hell is the trigger button, i tried both shoulder buttons and those didnt work, but then again im playing on a ps1 controller so i have no analog; and no lack of free running is asinine because whats the point in forcing your characters to just move back and forth, if its a really tough enemy they can just back you against one edge and spam you, thats the point of the free to evade



You can always guard+use assisting magic/melee


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what the hell is the trigger button, i tried both shoulder buttons and those didnt work, but then again im playing on a ps1 controller so i have no analog; and no lack of free running is asinine because whats the point in forcing your characters to just move back and forth, if its a really tough enemy they can just back you against one edge and spam you, thats the point of the free to evade



You hold L2 or R2 but I forget which one in abyss.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what the hell is the trigger button, i tried both shoulder buttons and those didnt work, but then again im playing on a ps1 controller so i have no analog; and no lack of free running is asinine because whats the point in forcing your characters to just move back and forth, if its a really tough enemy they can just back you against one edge and spam you, thats the point of the free to evade


I dunno, I'm playing Symphonia and it doesn't have free run but I really don't need it. ensoriki wasn't lying when he said any grinding whatsoever makes the game easy.



Murakazu said:


> You hold L2 or R2 but I forget which one in abyss.



It might be L1, I'm not sure. I'm playing Symphonia instead...the more fun game.

Damn those Desians! I stayed up all night playing it until my Super Smash Bro. Brawl came in.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you guys watched Tales of Vesperia First Strike?  (The OVA about Yuri's time as an imperial knight.)  It's really well made and I personally was fascinated by it since I enjoyed the game so much.  Strong recommendation.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 9, 2011)

okay ill try those buttons out, personally i like free strike and in vesperia its a necessity, then again it wasnt a big deal in symphonia, but its one of those things where once you have it, then you cant do with out

my objection with blocking is that i dont want to focus my characters abilities on defense, which you have to do to keep the blocking functioning; i spend all my points on combos and offensive techs

^ i heard about first strike but i want a full anime like abyss got, or at least 4 eps ova like symphonia


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2011)

It's basically a prologue.  They may or may not make an anime someday down the road.  You shouldn't let that keep you from some really interesting scenes.  The OVA has humor.  The OVA has some really sentimental moments involving Yuri and Flynn's Captain and Repede's father.  Estelle, Rita, and Raven all have cameos.  Alexei acts like a douche.  This is good stuff man.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I dunno, I'm playing Symphonia and it doesn't have free run but I really don't need it. ensoriki wasn't lying when he said any grinding whatsoever makes the game easy.


I was dead serious. Better be playing on hard mode Esura 



> It might be L1, I'm not sure. I'm playing Symphonia instead...the more fun game.



 Abyss has the more polished battle system.
Also a person fighting with a giant plushie. 



> Damn those Desians! I stayed up all night playing it until my Super Smash Bro. Brawl came in.


You just got Brawl?
Damn Esura your behind


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I was dead serious. Better be playing on hard mode Esura


I'm not. 





> Abyss has the more polished battle system.
> Also a person fighting with a giant plushie.


No shit. 

But for some reason, Symphonia is more fun for me. Maybe its the cell shading. 



> You just got Brawl?
> Damn Esura your behind



Um...I didn't get a Wii until like three or four months ago, and I never owned a Gamecube last gen either. Only Nintendo systems I ever owned was a NES and Game Boy/Color until this gen. I did always wanted to play Smash though, even when it first came out on N64, but my parents and brothers would never buy it for me. In hindsight, I'm glad...cause PS1 and PS2 was boss (they bought me those instead) and I would have never been the FF fan I am today.

So yes, I'm just getting Brawl...and was liking it at first. I'm tired of doing this Space Emissary shit to unlock characters. It has its moments (PikaSamus is dat new pairing) but it feels like such a slog. Playing online though is boss boss boss though!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am really enjoying Tales of Eternia... Reid is earning a lot of points from me. Chat ftw..


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

It's probably Lloyd. Lloyd is retardedly fun to play as.
Cus he's got two swords, double the power.
I swear one day I might go and make myself a difficulty hack for Symphonia to enjoy it in new glory. Cus there is no way I'm doing a Genis solo challenge >.>

Subspace is fine...with co-op. Only way to roll.
You don't own a DS/3DS? Hell you didn't have a gameboy advance?
/faint.
Gamecube is whatever, few good games on it but the handhelds?
You telling me you didn't play KH 358/2 days, Golden sun 1 & 2, Mario tennis rpg, mario golf rpg, Riviera, Summon Night 1 & 2, Megaman battle network 1-6, Megaman starforce 1-3, Megaman Zero, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, Fire Emblem, Legend of Zelda Minish cap, Dragon quest 9, Avalon Code...Tales of Innocence, Tales of Phantasia the retarded GBA port? Advance wars? No? Srs? R u kidding meh?
You missed such gems?

Poor poor you.


@ Malving.
Eternia is pretty boss, it needs a remake though. legit.
Man fuck it, everything except for Abyss, Vesparia, Innocence, Hearts, Graces,Radiant Mythology, and Xillia needs a remake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> @ Malving.
> Eternia is pretty boss, it needs a remake though. legit.
> Man fuck it, everything except for Abyss, Vesparia, Innocence, Hearts, Graces,Radiant Mythology, and Xillia needs a remake.


 Yeah Eternia is real fun. I am shocked how well are the characters in here. I like all of them which is weird because there is always someone who you might hate.  About the remakes, I have to agree and man I can see Namco porting Tales games to the 3DS. oh and I want to play Tales of Rebirth so bad. I like what I saw from videos.


----------



## Esura (Jul 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's probably Lloyd. Lloyd is retardedly fun to play as.
> Cus he's got two swords, double the power.
> I swear one day I might go and make myself a difficulty hack for Symphonia to enjoy it in new glory. Cus there is no way I'm doing a Genis solo challenge >.>
> 
> ...


Actually...I think it might be because of Raine and Sheena...

Actually...I said I didn't own any other Nintendo system besides NES and Game Boy _until_ this gen. While I never owned a GBA, I do own a DS (for awhile now). I wouldn't of even bought that if it wasn't for the fact that JPN devs keep releasing JRPGs on it. My first DS game was FFIII. While I own quite a bit of my DS games...I also have quite a bit of ROMs on my Acekard too (like a patched Tales of Innocence), even some eroge. And please lets not speak of 358/2 Days...such a fucking chore to play...and such a throwaway plot.

I'm liking Pikachu and Samus though....although Samus is a bit slow.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 10, 2011)

ill prolly pick up the vesperia ova when its licensed and released here, i still need to get the phantasia ova


and apparently free run is unlocked when you reach level 5 in abyss, but not from the start, thats why i was having problems using it


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 11, 2011)

Level 5? Well Grade shop made me forget all about when you get shit.

@ Esura.
Sheena eh 
If you haven't realized already in Tales of Innocence (if you started it), it has the worst dungeon designs...fucking ever, but the game is fun.


@Malving2.
Eh never hated anyone...until Tos2. Emil and Marta? Nails on chalkboard. 



I need to buy a new ps2, mines falling apart and I need to play Abyss for the 13th time.
Already did a Guy solo and a Luke solo.
Jade solo is next


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't care, I want the new xillia. that newest trailer was amazing  

and Symphonia was epic, i loved playing as Lloyd.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 11, 2011)

I have this whole Idea for a ToS3, which was originally my idea for Tos2 but then Tos2 happened .

Before the elves came to the planet there was a single lifeform that imbedded itself into the planet . Exspheres are actually part of that lifeform and as long as it is alive exspheres will continue to be created.

One way to think of it is that this lifeform is like ff7's lifestream only it's not a necessity of life and it only takes those touched by it.

So Lloyd & co have to kill the creature and those it's taken which means...
ToS spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Presea's sister, Mithos, Lloyds mother, Marble, everybody in the grand tethealla bridge & more  




Since they wouldn't be able to use exspheres to do the job...they'd have to kill everything as normal humans  

Well that's what I'd do for another entry in Tos...work on the exspheres.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 11, 2011)

That actually sounds like a decent story


----------



## LMJ (Jul 11, 2011)

So........Resonance of Fate is kicking my ass up and down the field. Battle system is wayyyy too complex.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2011)

Karol just failed to seduce the guard.  I give him one easy job and he still lets me down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tales of Eternia why? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ras


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 11, 2011)

It's not really complex--just different.

It took me a few tries to get it down, but it's pretty simple and is mainly just about timing and thinking a few steps ahead, to avoid a bad battle.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Karol just failed to seduce the guard.  I give him one easy job and he still lets me down.



Well, he wasn't really supposed to seduce him, just think he's some little girl who needs help. Which is kind of amusing how Yuri is all judgmental and assumes the guard is a p*d*p**** (based on his "couldn't let it go any further" line), since the guard just seemed to want to help a sad kid.

Even if you use Judith or Estelle, Yuri just KO's the guard the same way, so the result is always the same. The real shame is that Rita wasn't there at the time, I would have loved to see her outfit and reaction.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 12, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Well, he wasn't really supposed to seduce him, just think he's some little girl who needs help. Which is kind of amusing how Yuri is all judgmental and assumes the guard is a p*d*p**** (based on his "couldn't let it go any further" line), since the guard just seemed to want to help a sad kid.
> 
> Even if you use Judith or Estelle, Yuri just KO's the guard the same way, so the result is always the same*. The real shame is that Rita wasn't there at the time, I would have loved to see her outfit and reaction.*



This, so much this. I would probably be laughing so much right now  The fact that if we could actually see that, she would've KO'd the Guard with a Fireball. You know her Fire be doin massive damage


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Resonance of Fate sucks...

Anywho, I decided to blow my check on a 3DS on Wednesday. That or some Chinese food.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 12, 2011)

250 dollars worth of Chinese? Stocking for the week?


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> 250 dollars worth of Chinese? Stocking for the week?



No, its either blow my entire pay on the 3DS....or not buy the 3DS and buy a large container of fried rice every single day after work.

I'm leaning towards 3DS hard. I know people I know is like, "Why is you blowing your check on games!?" and I'm like, "Bitch, I blew my last week's check on bills...my other check before that on bills....and bills. Fuck you I buy what I want. I worked 4th of July and I deserve what I'm gonna get bitch."


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Fried rice makes you fat, go with the 3DS.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Fried rice makes you fat, go with the 3DS.



The 3DS may eventually have the same effect, though


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2011)

But while the rice will leave you bloated, the 3DS will leave you happy and content.

pek


----------



## Esura (Jul 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> But while the rice will leave you bloated, the 3DS will leave you happy and content.
> 
> pek



I see you got Mercenaries 3D...I want to play it....but I told peeps I'm not buying it due to the locked save stuff and I'm trying to stick to me guns.

I could prolly get it used though...they hate that.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see you got Mercenaries 3D...I want to play it....but I told peeps I'm not buying it due to the locked save stuff and I'm trying to stick to me guns.
> 
> I could prolly get it used though...they hate that.



I like it. A lot. Played it for 35 hours so far and I've only had it for 12 days. Everything except one alternative outfit is unlocked, but I've still not beaten Ex-9. Co-Op is really fun, as well.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2011)

Sigh you people never learn do you. The 3ds is garbage. The only good game on the system is game that has been remade 30 times. 

I swear the only game nintendo needs to release with launch of wii u, is shit the game, and it will probably be the greatest selling console of all time. 

Nintendo is honestly the only console that really has fanboys; they havent really made anything of note other then zelda and mario since snes but people still continue to support them blindly. 

And mercenaries is crap, is nothing but a bunch of RE mini games, which also has the no save erase feature. 

Dude if you are going to blow 250 on games (which is all good) , go buy a copy of Panzer Dragoon Saga, money well spent is money well spent.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I swear the only game nintendo needs to release with launch of wii u, is shit the game, and it will probably be the greatest selling console of all time.



Wii Sports .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hated that shit. Parents wanted to play it every day, keeping me from my good games like P3,DMC, damn it! 

Got this odd rogue-like game called Baroque for Wii. Shit is jacked up. Apparently when you die, it reveals more of the plot? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just killed some ArchGod thing with the giant gun like the angel told me to, but now everything is just reset!




I jut wish it let you keep your stats or something...everything goes back to one. And the enemies get tougher too...Might go back to trying shiren or Izuna on my emu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Sigh you people never learn do you. The 3ds is garbage. The only good game on the system is game that has been remade 30 times.
> 
> I swear the only game nintendo needs to release with launch of wii u, is shit the game, and it will probably be the greatest selling console of all time.
> 
> ...


I wonder sometimes about your way of expression in this forum, anyway Oot 3D is the first remake of Oot. Oot port's in the Gamecube and VC Wii.  The 3DS is not garbage, I am glad that I got it but it needs more games.. I am waiting for Devil Survivor Overclocked which is coming out next month"I didn't play the DS version". I got DoA D for the 3DS and the game is a blast. They are a couple of more games that are already out, that I want to buy but no money for them..............>.<


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Hated that shit. Parents wanted to play it every day, keeping me from my good games like P3,DMC, damn it!
> 
> Got this odd rogue-like game called Baroque for Wii. Shit is jacked up. Apparently when you die, it reveals more of the plot?
> 
> ...



Man, Baroque had potential but I found it almost unplayable.  And pretty boring.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's so such a pain in the ass for some things. The story is kinda cool in that's its not the same BS but other than that...Like you can go into a practice dungeon first where a dude gives you tips, but if you die all the EXP and shit you get resets to nothing as well as the damage you take if you beat it doesn't get healed. Odd stuff.l


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Sigh you people never learn do you. The 3ds is garbage. The only good game on the system is game that has been remade 30 times.
> 
> I swear the only game nintendo needs to release with launch of wii u, is shit the game, and it will probably be the greatest selling console of all time.
> 
> ...



Dude, chill. Nintendo has always had amazing handhelds....Wii was pretty meh and gamecube sucked a large black cock, but GB to DS was amazing, 3DS will be no different. A Remake of OOT was needed anyway and I never played the original so glad I can play it now. Also Dead or Alive on 3DS was amazing. Then we got a new Mario coming in, lugie mansion 2, and the awesomeness that is Devil Summoner remade, with voices! So yeah there's some pretty badass games coming out for the system. 

Give it time, like all consoles/handhelds it takes time. Even the PS2 first year was pretty piss poor.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Sigh you people never learn do you. The 3ds is garbage. The only good game on the system is game that has been remade 30 times.
> 
> I swear the only game nintendo needs to release with launch of wii u, is shit the game, and it will probably be the greatest selling console of all time.
> 
> ...



Actually, I decided to get a PS3 since my parents loaned me some dough until my next pay period.

But I will get a 3DS eventually though. I want it to play Ocarina of Time, since that and Majora's Mask is now one of the few Zelda games I haven't played yet (I haven't beaten none of them yet though...backlog and shit).

But I don't understand your logic...you think buying a new handheld, where much of the newer JPN games will be on, is a waste, yet you think someone should blow their money on an old ass lackluster game like Panzer Dragoon Saga? Seriously?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 13, 2011)

A remake for Ocarina came out a long time ago, its called Masterquest on the gamecube, which was actually a good system.

Dead or alive looks good on the xbox, ps2, xbox 360, and it especially looks good on the xbox if you catch my drift; that being said doa is a side kick title, its not a buy a console for it title.

I will get one when it drops in price, alot, but i mean if the system is weak now, why go ahead and buy it new and drop 250; you can either try to get a better deal online, or wait a year or two, when they might drop the price by which time there might  be some good games. 

Im just tired of people acting like nintendo is some revolutionary ground breaking company all the time. They are not now, they were once, when they brought gaming out of the atari/colecovision stone age with the nes and mario/zelda, but that good will has long run out. 

That aside, how is DW Gundam 3, can you finally play as seed characters like Kira and Athrun?

@Esura, BMo is not amused by your foolishness. I can buy the 3ds later for a lower price the games are not going anywhere. Panzer Dragoon Saga is the elite of the elite, its a rare game, not competition cart level, but at under 5,000 copies its very rare by gaming standards where the average game these days has print runs of over a million easy, with Cods, and Halos in the tens of millions. The games price will only continue to go up and up, and its a game that if you have in your collection you will receive respect, not to mention the game is actually good. So lets see pay 250 for something that will go up in value , or pay for something that maybe in ten years i can buy 20 or 30 bucks in some pawn shop.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2011)

Pre-ordered Catherine today.

Let's see how this goes.

Also, got it for PS3 because _dat cover_.  It's also awesome how there's a less raunchy, 'alternate' cover for those squeamish few who plan to own the game and be embarrassed about it.   Can't wait for those boxers the game to be released.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pre-ordered Catherine today.
> 
> Let's see how this goes.
> 
> Also, got it for PS3 because _dat cover_.  It's also awesome how there's a less raunchy, 'alternate' cover for those squeamish few who plan to own the game and be embarrassed about it.   Can't wait for those boxers the game to be released.



I had preordered Catherine, but in order to get a PS3 to play Catherine, I have to cancel my Limited Edition pre-order at Gamestop to pay for it tommorow, and I wont be able to get Catherine until fucking next month! 

At least I'm going to have my PS3 baby back...tired of playing on the fucking Wii.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah; actually got mine at Gametop of all places.  

We were scalping looking around Gamestop and saw they had the Catherine advert up on the wall--and asked if they were doing the Love is Over pre-order.  Apparently they are, which I wouldn't have guessed.  Hopefully we don't get the shitty alt cover, though.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

I prefer the xbox cover because Dat Ass can not be denied


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually, I do prefer the 360 cover to the PS3...but I'm doomed to be stuck with the PS3 cover.

Women with glasses....


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I prefer the xbox cover because Dat Ass can not be denied





Esura said:


> Actually, I do prefer the 360 cover to the PS3...but I'm doomed to be stuck with the PS3 cover.
> 
> Women with glasses....



I prefer the  

Edit: I looked up the game on youtube and I'm not sure what to think of it..

Can you guys please list why this game is worth it? (not implying it's not, btw ^^)


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

It's an Atlus game for one. 

It's got legendary difficulty (Again atlus game no surprise.)

It's got a lot of buzz due to the situation they're addressing (Cheating and the consequences)

It's got sheep men.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't link to Silconnera.. I see Tales of Xillia and cry  that game looks soooo goooood  I want it!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's an Atlus game for one.
> 
> It's got legendary difficulty (Again atlus game no surprise.)
> 
> ...



Hmm, interesting points. Thanks. 



TeenRyu said:


> Don't link to Silconnera.. I see Tales of Xillia and cry  that game looks soooo goooood  I want it!



Sorry! 

Me too, though. It looks so awesime


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's an Atlus game for one.
> 
> It's got legendary difficulty (Again atlus game no surprise.)
> 
> ...



Fixed for me. 

I only have those three reasons for wanting to play Catherine. I never played Atlus (SMT) games and shit for the difficulty. That said, I've never found myself raging at an Atlus game unlike any other hard video game. In Atlus games (particularly SMT games), they give you the tools to deal with the difficulty, you just have to know how to deal with the shit whereas other games drop you into some hard ass games without any guide or tips and whatnot (fuck you Ninja Gaiden).

EDIT: I only know of Atlus' SMT games, but if they made some other non SMT game besides Radient Historia that I don't know about let me know.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fixed for me.
> 
> I only have those three reasons for wanting to play Catherine. I never played Atlus (SMT) games and shit for the difficulty. That said, I've never found myself raging at an Atlus game unlike any other hard video game. In Atlus games (particularly SMT games), they give you the tools to deal with the difficulty, you just have to know how to deal with the shit whereas other games drop you into some hard ass games without any guide or tips and whatnot (fuck you Ninja Gaiden).
> 
> EDIT: I only know of Atlus' SMT games, but if they made some other non SMT game besides Radient Historia that I don't know about let me know.



Hmm, now I'm interested in these 'Atlus' games.

Can someone please post a few more titles?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Hmm, now I'm interested in these 'Atlus' games.
> 
> Can someone please post a few more titles?



Radiant Historia "DS"
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Series
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
Trauma Center Series
Etrian Odyssey Series


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Radiant Historia "DS"
> Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Series
> Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
> Trauma Center Series
> Etrian Odyssey Series



I forgot they make Trauma Center and Etrian Odyssey. I normally only see Atlus as "the SMT guys" (thats a good thing) as I only like their SMT games. Its the same with Square and their FF and KH games. All their other series are meh or just ok.

Trauma Center was some bullshit. I played the DS one and had to get rid of some flesh eating, alien looking virus that people got from some fucking bio terrorist and...that shit was hard. Fuck that game. It was ok when I was just doing regular surgery stuff and shit, but noooo they had to have me remove some fucked up, made up alien virus bio terrorist made shit under like 1 minute or some shit....dealing with multiple fucking patients.

And Etrian Odyssey...I don't like it on the basis of map making. I did not like that shit playing Phantasy Star I back then, and I don't like that shit now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I forgot they make Trauma Center and Etrian Odyssey. I normally only see Atlus as "the SMT guys" (thats a good thing) as I only like their SMT games. Its the same with Square and their FF and KH games. All their other series are meh or just ok.
> 
> Trauma Center was some bullshit. I played the DS one and had to get rid of some flesh eating, alien looking virus that people got from some fucking bio terrorist and...that shit was hard. Fuck that game.
> 
> And Etrian Odyssey...I don't like it on the basis of map making. I did not like that shit playing Phantasy Star I back then, and I don't like that shit now.



I want to play Trauma Team from The Trauma series but I don't have time for it.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 14, 2011)

Got my pre-order reminder for Disgaea 4 and made the order, and it was nice that those who signed up for the reminder got a two-day head start over everyone else (the pre-order will be publicly available Saturday IIRC). And yeah, I went with the $120 version, I love anime/video game figures so couldn't resist.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Hmm, now I'm interested in these 'Atlus' games.
> 
> Can someone please post a few more titles?



Any of the mainline SMT titles as well as Persona titles.

Atlus is more of a publisher than a developer--they used to be the go-to guys for localizing bizarre, niche Japanese games as well as making brilliant JRPGs and other titles.  

They've kind of dropped the ball on the localizing part lately, leaving it up to other companies who've done a much better job in recent years; the best games associated with Atlus are, rightfully, mainly SMT titles.  All are awesome.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Any of the mainline SMT titles as well as Persona titles.
> 
> Atlus is more of a publisher than a developer--they used to be the go-to guys for localizing bizarre, niche Japanese games as well as making brilliant JRPGs and other titles.
> 
> *They've kind of dropped the ball on the localizing part lately, leaving it up to other companies who've done a much better job in recent years*; the best games associated with Atlus are, rightfully, mainly SMT titles.  All are awesome.



Huh? Atlus is one of the better localizers of Japanese properties in the gaming industry, with NIS and Aksys coming up on the behind. While most are leaving the PSP to die here, Atlus is localizing Persona 2 for the PSP.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2011)

They're still good, but they've given up on localizing the more niche, unusual games, which is what they were famous for--at least Atlus America.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They're still good, but they've given up on localizing the more niche, unusual games, which is what they were famous for--at least Atlus America.



SMT is niche itself (at least here in the US compared to other JPN games). Also, I'm wondering what niche, unusual games you had in mind for Atlus to localize?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know; unfortunately I don't have the insight that Atlus used to have.

Atlus did a lot for localizing weird shit like Cubivore, which a fucking brilliant, goofy game.  Even if they formed to create Megami Tensei (eventually Shin Megami Tensei) games, they eventually started publishing shit no one else would pick up, especially in the late 90s/early 2000s.  Can't think of anything unusual that Atlus has picked up in recent memory.

Persona really doesn't count anymore, since it's Atlus's money maker.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Radiant Historia "DS"
> Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Series
> Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
> Trauma Center Series
> Etrian Odyssey Series





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Any of the mainline SMT titles as well as Persona titles.
> 
> Atlus is more of a publisher than a developer--they used to be the go-to guys for localizing bizarre, niche Japanese games as well as making brilliant JRPGs and other titles.
> 
> They've kind of dropped the ball on the localizing part lately, leaving it up to other companies who've done a much better job in recent years; the best games associated with Atlus are, rightfully, mainly SMT titles.  All are awesome.



Thanks for the info, guys 

repped


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor, where's your set from?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Scizor, where's your set from?



It's from a series called "Blue Exorcist" (Also known as Ao no Exorcist)

The character is called Shura Karigakure. =)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It's from a series called "Blue Exorcist" (Also known as Ao no Exorcist)
> 
> The character is called Shura Karigakure. =)



Nice, now I must check this out.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Nice, now I must check this out.



Yes, I highly recommend it.

The anime is currently at episode 13. (A new episode is released every Sunday)

The manga is a bit further, but still ongoing, too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, I highly recommend it.
> 
> The anime is currently at episode 13. (A new episode is released every Sunday)
> 
> The manga is a bit further, but still ongoing, too.



Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info.



No problem ^^
I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy it. =)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, I highly recommend it.
> 
> The anime is currently at episode 13. (A new episode is released every Sunday)
> 
> The manga is a bit further, but still ongoing, too.


 Yeah I am watching and reading the series also. Shura ftw and I wanted a gift set from her. "Anime" but I wonder now if I should, she is too sexy for NFF.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

So I'm liking that catherine got a good review, and next month is deus ex.  it's a
Good year so far, sucks Agarest war zero flopped


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I am watching and reading the series also. Shura ftw and I wanted a gift set from her. "Anime" but I wonder now if I should, she is too sexy for NFF.



Well.. I do like my set.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HELNxOzcVpw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HELNxOzcVpw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



After watching that, the game looks awesome, imo. 

When will it be released in Europe? Or is it already released/Will it not get released in Europe?

Also, as I'm a huge collector's editions fan, I read there's a collector's edition, too. But is that worth the extra money?


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a big fan of an english dub, especially in such a story-driven game. I hope somebody will put and upload cut-scenes with original voices+eng subs somewhere since the story seems to be interesting. Now, awaiting for Persona 5.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

True, I'm not a huge fan of dubs either. Does anyone know if there is a japanese voiceover option?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2011)

If people are complaining about post P3 Atlus dubs, you will never be happy with anything.

Seriously.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> True, I'm not a huge fan of dubs either. Does anyone know if there is a japanese voiceover option?


Ugh, this has been asked like hella times everywhere and the answer is no.

Dealwitdub 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> If people are complaining about post P3 Atlus dubs, you will never be happy with anything.
> 
> Seriously.



True. 

And Michelle Ruff is voicing Katherine too...thats mega fucking awesome.

*hardcore Eng dub fan here*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ugh, this has been asked like hella times everywhere and the answer is no.
> 
> Dealwitdub



Meh, what can ya do. Its not like I can't tolerate it, just figured I would ask for the hell of it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

The dubs aren't bad, And I really want to play this now.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Meh, what can ya do. Its not like I can't tolerate it, just figured I would ask for the hell of it.



Well.....you could import...if you can read moonrunes. 

Curious question though, is J PSN back up?

EDIT: Do you have to have a modded PS3 to use that patch?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well.....you could import...if you can read moonrunes.
> 
> Curious question though, is J PSN back up?



I'm in the midst of learning but due to my laziness I've kinda neglected to continue.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys I am going to pick up two games today. Radiant Historia and


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 14, 2011)

Catherine look alright...will wait til price goes down though. Demo wasn't that bad.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well.....you could import...if you can read moonrunes.
> 
> Curious question though, is J PSN back up?
> 
> *EDIT: Do you have to have a modded PS3 to use that patch?*






> What will I need for this patch?
> 
> A PS3 that has not been updated beyond firmware version 3.55
> A retail copy of Tales of Vesperia for the PS3.
> ...


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm in the midst of learning but due to my laziness I've kinda neglected to continue.



Yep. Know what that's like. I'll get the idea... then have a psuedo ADD moment.
"Hmm... I should really get back to learning- OH! the next Touhou! *starts playing*


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Fucking nooooo I just updated to 3.66! Maybe Sony wont know the patch exists and it would work on future firmware....sigh....

Fuuuuck.....at least you don't have to mod if you didn't update.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

*New Tales of Xillia Scan Reveals Mystery Boxart Character*



> During this year's Tales of Festival we got our first look at Tales of Xillia's official boxart, which featured two currently unannounced characters. This week's scan reveals one of those characters --- specifically the man in the upper right who was just recently featured in the latest trailer for the game.
> 
> Tales of Xillia will utilize the contrast between light and shadow, which will lead to the game having a different art style direction than Vesperia's anime-style graphics or Graces's watercolor-style graphics (it could be more of a hand-painted or oil painting-like feel if the concept artwork is any indication). Baba stated that when he saw some of the concept artwork images running on actual hardware he was very impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Jul 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys I am going to pick up two games today. Radiant Historia and


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *New Tales of Xillia Scan Reveals Mystery Boxart Character*



 Im loving it more and more


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Im loving it more and more



Same here


----------



## Fraust (Jul 14, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Catherine look alright...will wait til price goes down though. Demo wasn't that bad.



I agree. It's one of those games that I won't pay more than... 25 for and I'd only play if I wasn't in the mood for my other games. A nice pace changer. Demo was amusing, though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Same here



Getting a set made for Tales of Xillia


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't buy Catherine at full price, the main gameplay (box climbing) seems pretty repetitive and uneventful.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Who knows it might be tetris level addictive. I am really interested in the story though. Good to see them trying out some new things.

As for the topic of what they've published:

3D dot Heroes
Dokapon Kingdom
The Super Robot Games
Rock of Ages.

They're still doing it pretty good. Not to the level that they used to but yeah.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2011)

They also published the updated (and much superior) Divinity 2 on the Xbox.

At 40 bucks new.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Getting a set made for Tales of Xillia



I was thinking about that, too  (I already made Tales of Xillia gifs)

Of which character?


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm making a Lightning set, so whatcha now!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

I was thinking of a lightning set a couple of days ago but I decided to stick with my youmu set.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm making a Lightning set, so whatcha now!



What about dem titties?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I was thinking about that, too  (I already made Tales of Xillia gifs)
> 
> Of which character?



Its actually gonna be from the fight between King Gaias and Jude. :33


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What about dem titties?



What titties? 

I like Lightning alot and all (one of my favorite JRPG protags) but...she hardly has any. That said, I like her legs and she has a cute face. Thats sig worthy as is.

EDIT: Or was you reffering to my PikaSamus set?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Or was you reffering to my PikaSamus set?



This. And lightning has none.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This. And lightning has none.



But Lightning is so tsundere though. I wuv her.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> I really don't need to squee about Radiant Historia again, right?
> 
> Avalon Code is pretty fun, although a bit weird. I mean, _everything_ has a set of blocks and you can freely swap them around at will. That means you can make weaker enemies stronger by taking out the blocks that make them weak, then put those same blocks on the page of a much stronger enemy and weaken them instead. The weapon customisation was awfully fun, too. You could change not only what it was made of (steel, iron, bronze, gold, silver, wood, whatever), but you could also add properties and stuff.
> 
> The only real downside is that combat is very basic. It's a let down, the combat, but Matrix Software released five very good DS RPGs - and that's one of them.


 Thank you for the info. My Gamestop failed me today, even tho the game is list it in the store as New/Used copy, they didn't have Avalon Code... >_>


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys I am going to pick up two games today. Radiant Historia and


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I played it, I recommended it to a few people I believe CrazyMoronX was one of them.
> 
> Anyways you get a lot of minigamish like dungeons it's an interesting twist, the game is pretty fun, and I was honestly surprised that there was this whole plot thing because I initially thought they were just giving you an excuse to do play pokemon with the world and then it turns out there is a story.
> 
> Winny hit most of it on the head, the code are also used in sidequests, like you may find someone who is sickly and ill and to cure them you need to surround their 'Ill' code, with Light codes, and then if you surround it in light codes the light will purify the I'll code. Why? Some codes cannot be moved, they are stuck on a person so that's the sidequests, removing some codes off of people.


 I see. I am going to try tomorrow again to get a copy. I know I don't need to ask about Radiant Historia"looks real good and people already told me is a buy".. I got the game and going to play it a soon I beat Tales of Eternia.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> A remake for Ocarina came out a long time ago, its called Masterquest on the gamecube, which was actually a good system.
> 
> Dead or alive looks good on the xbox, ps2, xbox 360, and it especially looks good on the xbox if you catch my drift; that being said doa is a side kick title, its not a buy a console for it title.
> 
> ...



Nintendo may not be revolutionary, but they make fucking awesome handhelds. PSP sucked, and so will vita. 

Anyway Gundam is fun! Though...not good...ya know what I mean? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gZw3WVI6NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nintendo may not be revolutionary, but they make fucking awesome handhelds. *PSP sucked, and so will vita. *
> 
> Anyway Gundam is fun! Though...not good...ya know what I mean?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gZw3WVI6NE[/YOUTUBE]



What? How in the hell did the PSP suck? It has Falcom games on it...and awesome ports of old games I probably would have never ever played in life until then. It also has cool games like BbS, The Third Birthday, God Eater, etc. Its a Japanese gaming fan's paradise dude! 

And Vita is fucking REGION FREEEEEE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> A remake for Ocarina came out a long time ago, its called Masterquest on the gamecube, which was actually a good system.
> 
> Dead or alive looks good on the xbox, ps2, xbox 360, and it especially looks good on the xbox if you catch my drift; that being said doa is a side kick title, its not a buy a console for it title.
> 
> ...


 Man... you... really... sigh..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ocarina of Time was re-released for the Nintendo GameCube in the Ocarina of Time Master Quest and The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition compilation discs as an emulated ROM.[59] Ocarina of Time Master Quest started as an expansion to Ocarina of Time to be used with the Nintendo 64DD under the working title Ura Zelda ("Another Zelda").[61] The Master Quest compilation was given as a premium for pre-ordering The Wind Waker in Japan and North America,[62] as well as in a special GameCube bundle at Wal-Mart (the disc came in the same case as The Wind Waker in the GameCube bundle). In Europe and Australia, the disc came in the same case as the initial pressings of The Wind Waker.[63] In Europe, it was available for a limited time through a special offer on the Nintendo website. The Ocarina of Time Master Quest box contains a single disc which includes the original game, the Master Quest version, and six video demos for various games for the GameCube including one for The Wind Waker and a video demo of the GBA re-release of A Link to the Past.[59] Master Quest uses the same engine and plot of Ocarina of Time, but dungeons have been rearranged.[59] Collector's Edition was available in GameCube bundles in Europe, Australia and North America, as well as by registering hardware and software, or by subscribing to official magazines or clubs.[64] In addition to Ocarina of Time, the disc also contains the original The Legend of Zelda, The Adventure of Link, Majora's Mask, a demo of The Wind Waker, and a Zelda retrospective.[64] The original game is displayed on the Nintendo 64 with a resolution of 320?240, but the GameCube emulations run at 640 ? 480 and support progressive scan.[59][65] The game was released in Europe and Australia for the Virtual Console on Nintendo's Wii console on February 23, 2007 for 1000 Wii Points. It was released in North America on February 26, 2007 and Japan on February 27, 2007.[66] This version is an emulation of the Nintendo 64 version, but does not support controller vibration, rendering an in-game item titled the "Stone of Agony" to be useless.[25][67] The Wii can play the GameCube compilation versions with this feature intact. A five minute demo of the game is included as an unlockable in Super Smash Bros Brawl.


  Gamecube Ports"came with different way to get it" a lot of chances for anyone to play the game then a Virtual Console re releases... Oot 3D is the first remake of the game. I am going to make this clear, I only played Oot one more time after the N64 and it was in The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition which I still have.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 15, 2011)

Stop calling OOT 3D a remake.
It's a glorified Port.
Seriously now people, when you accept things like this as remakes you just hurt yourself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Stop calling OOT 3D a remake.
> It's a glorified Port.
> Seriously now people, when you accept things like this as remakes you just hurt yourself.


 Well this man called this game a remake. 





Btw Ensoriki. I am almost finishing ToE and man, the characters in here are so good. I like Reid way more than Lloyd "ToS" O_o


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Stop calling OOT 3D a remake.
> It's a glorified Port.
> Seriously now people, when you accept things like this as remakes you just hurt yourself.



It does have better graphics does it not? It also has minor enhancements to it. Its a remake from what I've seen mayn. Ports are essentially the exact same game made to fit on another platform with no new features.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2011)

FFIV for the DS is a remake. Oot 3D, not so much.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Its a remake. Not at maybe the extreme scale FFIV was but this is definitely a remake if you want to get technical.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2011)

Remake implies from the ground up. This is just switching out models and remapping.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Nintendo may not be revolutionary, but they make fucking awesome handhelds. *PSP sucked*, and so will vita.
> 
> Anyway Gundam is fun! Though...not good...ya know what I mean?



HRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Stop calling OOT 3D a remake.
> It's a glorified Port.
> Seriously now people, when you accept things like this as remakes you just hurt yourself.



Guess Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes was a port too huh? Lolz


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Its actually gonna be from the fight between King Gaias and Jude. :33



Sounds awesome. ^^

I'm thinking of requesting a Milla Set.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

get here faster damn it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> get here faster damn it.



 

I want to play it even more now....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hahahaha....big boobs....so preordering this shit!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> get here faster damn it.



what is this?


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Persona 2 Innocent Sin...get er hyped boi!


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> get here faster damn it.



What is he looking at!!!!?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 16, 2011)

picked up some anime looking fighter on the ps1 today called Psychic Force, I figured by now I had pretty much all the anime like or rpgs released in the US on the ps1 but occasionally something like this or vanark or project horn owl fall into my lap


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh hey there BMO.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well this man called this game a remake.
> -miyamoto-


I'll be frank, I don't care much for Miyamoto anymore, he's not doing anything worth my praise. No longer interested in appealing to authority and assuming everything Miyamoto says is true when the game itself is just a graphical upgrade with a boss mode slipped into your bed room. What a joke.




> Btw Ensoriki. I am almost finishing ToE and man, the characters in here are so good. I like Reid way more than Lloyd "ToS" O_o


Reid has a good personality, but I don't put him higher than Lloyd, though I can understand why you would.





Esura said:


> It does have better graphics does it not? It also has minor enhancements to it. Its a remake from what I've seen mayn. Ports are essentially the exact same game made to fit on another platform with no new features.


Having better graphics doesn't mean a game is a remake. When you port Wii games to the PS3/360/PC it's still a port even though the graphics are improved. There is a significantly graphical upgrade along with minor enhancements and content additions in between The Force Unleash for Wii and the Force Unleashed for the 360 and PS3, the game wasn't remade.
Ports are taking a game and bringing it to another platform, ports that aren't half-assed usually always have a minor modification.
The Final Fantasy I Advance and Final Fantasy II advance? Those are ports, but they have minor adjustments to them and additional content.




Gnome said:


> FFIV for the DS is a remake. Oot 3D, not so much.


For sure.
Not only are the graphics improved which everyone thinks means a game was remade, an entire system of customization was added, scenes were added, rewritten and given voice work. New game +, additional bosses among other things, Minigames added and also useful for the progression of Whyte.
New sidequests.

Now we want to compare a graphical upgrade and a boss rush mode...to real remakes?




crazymtf said:


> Guess Metal Gear Solid Twin Snakes was a port too huh? Lolz


I have not touched a single metal Gear Game, so how would I know whether it is or not?

If a graphic upgrade counts as a remaking of the game to you people I am displeased. Next you'll tell me if they bring a movie from black and white to color and slap on an interview it's a remaking of the movie. 
So then what is it when you actually refilm every scene of the movie? A super remake?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D is a complete remake. Miyamoto said it himself and even Grezzo have said that. If you had actually played the game, as well, you would've noticed that there are a lot of improvements. The only reason anyone even thought it might've been just a port was because of the glitches still in the game, but Grezzo and Miyamoto pointed out that all the non-gamebreaking glitches were put in on purpose for posterity's sake.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 16, 2011)

Got my set  and I just played the Catherine Demo. Game is really fun! worth the rating it got.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 16, 2011)

glorified port 

Waiting for Dragon quest X


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

Persona 2... is it coming out on the PS3 or PSP?

And fuck!  It is hard as hell to steal from Gauche and Droite.


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 16, 2011)

Persona, I've gotta rock out my PS2 again and properly give Persona 4 a spin, I think it only got about 4 or 5 hours game time...

Getting my JRPG on at the moment though with Disgaea 3 and Star Ocean 4. Just going back to Disgaea for fun but this is the first time I've played Star Ocean and I'm not disappointed so far. After persevering through 25 hours of FFXIII it's nice to actually play a game with a half enjoyable battle system.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Persona 2... is it coming out on the PS3 or PSP?
> 
> And fuck!  It is hard as hell to steal from Gauche and Droite.





All info right there since I consider the game just short of the second coming.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjmub_L8zjc&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_993681[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILcv7hGr35s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN5EXrDFK3w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj4p_3eCIXM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Delicious.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm hoping they follow in typical Atlus fashion and slap in an OST with the game.

New Persona soundtrack sounds fantastic.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Doubt it'll be the full OST. Six discs and all.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, selected tracks, obviously.


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Got my set  and I just played the Catherine Demo. Game is really fun! worth the rating it got.



I did the Catherine demo as well. Gameplay not as bad as I thought it would be.
I might just start off on Easy though.

I had to cancel my Limited Edition Catherine preorder to pay for my fucking PS3. So now I'm going to be stuck with the fucking regular copy....


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't wait to wear those boxers.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I did the Catherine demo as well. Gameplay not as bad as I thought it would be.
> I might just start off on Easy though.
> 
> I had to cancel my Limited Edition Catherine preorder to pay for my fucking PS3. So now I'm going to be stuck with the fucking regular copy....



Well, the store may have extras. Tell them to hold one if it comes


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Well, the store may have extras. Tell them to hold one if it comes



Its cool, I might not even have enough for the Limited Edition by then. I might barely have enough to get the regular edition upon release.

I'm kind of glad I did cancel though...cause I'm tired of dealing with LE cases. It is such a fucking pain to open up Atelier Rorona LE or Ar Tonelico Qoga LE when you want to play it. Regular edition would do me. However, I do feel bad canceling because that effect Gamestop employees' bonuses I do believe and the GS employees at my local one are pretty cool and deserve those bonuses and shit. Then again...I DID buy a fucking console there...so it prolly evens out.


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

Would Catherine count??? I am looking forward to that game, it different take then all the games Atlus have been making and it funny that Vincent had made an apperance in Persona 3 remake on PSP if anyone remembers


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Would Catherine count??? I am looking forward to that game, it different take then all the games Atlus have been making and it funny that Vincent had made an apperance in Persona 3 remake on PSP if anyone remembers



Catherine count as what?


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

An Rpg?? Even though it a puzzle platformer


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

He's probably referring to SMT spinoff and honestly unless it holds some of the conventions or at least some word of god. And not just a promotional cameo I'd say no.

edit: Oh then no, not at all.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Petition to try and get Tales of Xillia to the stateside! Its small, and I just found it but figured "What the hell why not" everyone should sign it!


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to be a downer, but that's going nowhere sadly. Namco is going to form their judgement on localizing Xillia based on some obtuse standard they have on gauging fan's interest. They aren't going by Tales of the Abyss 3DS sales, nor are they going to go by Tales of Graces F sales either from what they said in an interview.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope. It was confirmed it was going to be based off Fan demand, but im expecting them to look at the overall picture.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 17, 2011)

Did they not make enough money from Tales of Vesperia's localization?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure  Namco Bandai has always been weird about this


----------



## LMJ (Jul 17, 2011)

Although they still haven't dubbed the damn special movie yet.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Petition to try and get Tales of Xillia to the stateside! Its small, and I just found it but figured "What the hell why not" everyone should sign it!



Signed it 



			
				158. Scizor said:
			
		

> There are alot of people who would buy Tales of Xillia on day one, including me. So, for us, and for yourself too: please bring Tales of Xillia over to the US (and Europe).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Did they not make enough money from Tales of Vesperia's localization?


I think Star Ocean 4 and Final Fantasy XIII are the only JRPG's to sell more on the 360.

I also don't think a 360 only launch is a fair test for it's profitability.  The PS3 and the 360 attract very different sort of gamers.  JRPG's always thrived on the Playstation and on the Playstation 2.  The Tales Franchise has a major following with that crowd... the X Box crowd was sort of a new market.  Not bringing the PS3 port over was unforgivable.  And I consider it one of the biggest betrayals in video game history.  Fuck Namco.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Omg I just heard amazing news! The earlier info I posted about Microsoft buying the rights to make tales of vesper exclusively for 360 in America was proven false by Sillconera!!!!!! Which means we can still get vesperia for the ps3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Omg I just heard amazing news! The earlier info I posted about Microsoft buying the rights to make tales of vesper exclusively for 360 in America was proven false by Sillconera!!!!!! Which means we can still get vesperia for the ps3!!!!!!!!!



..What?

Really?

It's NOT cool_ if_ you're trolling 

Link, please? =)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't link Cause I'm on a mobile, but go to Silconera and type in Tales of Vesperia =]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Can't link Cause I'm on a mobile, but go to Silconera and type in Tales of Vesperia =]





That sure does sound awesome


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Nope. It was confirmed it was going to be based off *Fan demand*, but im expecting them to look at the overall picture.



Um...thats what I said. Fan's interest, fan's demand, same thing. I got my info from probably the same place you did.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah probably


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2011)

The 360 exclusive rights ended a while ago.  But I thought someone from Namco said earlier this year that they wouldn't port Vesperia.  They were planning on porting Tales of Graces instead.

Don't fall for it guys.  This has been kicked around for years.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The 360 exclusive rights ended a while ago.  But I thought someone from Namco said earlier this year that they wouldn't port Vesperia.  They were planning on porting Tales of Graces instead.
> 
> Don't fall for it guys.  This has been kicked around for years.



Yeah, you're probably right..

But hope makes the my world go round


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2011)

Well in any case, I want the xillia ps3


----------



## Altron (Jul 17, 2011)

I pre-ordered Japanese Xillia since it will be the next best thing to having a US Release to tide me over till we get some more news.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 17, 2011)

Cant say how reliable it is, but apparently someone from operation rainfall heard from an inside nintendo source, that in fact last story and xenoblade will get a US realese, no word on panadora


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2011)

Pandora is the least interesting looking of the 3 anyway. So lets hope the rumor is true.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh hey there Wild Arms XF, I'm go save this kingdom and finish this story

Eldritch god collapsing the universe out of nowhere.

*WELP*


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Pandora is the least interesting looking of the 3 anyway. So lets hope the rumor is true.



I disagree.
While im not done my fullcheck everything I've seen so far makes xenoblade look less appealing simply because the gameplay seems to be the most dead of them all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought so too, with Xenoblade, worst gameplay. Story however, looks pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Well in any case, I want the xillia ps3



Same here =)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

One at a time.  I want Tales of Graces first.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> One at a time.  I want Tales of Graces first.



Luckily that one's already confirmed for the US and Europe


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sure some of you will get boners from this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm sure some of you will get boners from this


It looks good and I love the atelier franchise.  Sitting in front of the kettle synthesizing new items and equipment is a very enjoyable thing imo.

And most of the characters look pretty interesting.  But I absolutely hate female protagonists.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm sure some of you will get boners from this



That looks amazing 

Finally something _in the near future_ to look forward to.


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm sure some of you will get boners from this


Already saw it. This is Esura dawg, I keep Japanese gaming info on lock mayn. 



Rukia said:


> It looks good and I love the atelier franchise.  Sitting in front of the kettle synthesizing new items and equipment is a very enjoyable thing imo.
> 
> And most of the characters look pretty interesting.  But I absolutely *hate female protagonists.*



The fuck?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2011)

Any good news lately? :33


----------



## Destin (Jul 19, 2011)

O good.  Maybe now I can actually understand what I'm playing rather than stop playing after 5 minutes because you can't understand what's going on.   O well, couldn't help myself but check out the JPN version.  After this though, the long wait for Meruru.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

*There’s Over 30 Minutes Of Anime To Watch In Tales Of Xillia*



> Between boss fights and scanning for hidden items in dungeons, Tales of Xillia has animated cut scenes.
> 
> Altogether, over 30 minutes of anime movies were made for Tales of Xillia. That’s roughly the same amount of animation as an episode of Futakoi Alternative, another project Ufotable helped develop for TV.



*Source:* 

Just when I thought I couldn't want the game more 

Please get localized *crosses fingers*


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 20, 2011)

> Between boss fights and scanning for hidden items in dungeons, Tales of Xillia has animated cut scenes.
> 
> Altogether, over 30 minutes of anime movies were made for Tales of Xillia. That?s roughly the same amount of animation as an episode of Futakoi Alternative, another project Ufotable helped develop for TV.



I like the sound of that. Doesn't look like I'll be bored much.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes indeed! The anime cut-scenes in tales of are usually major plot points/happenings/etc. I'm excited for this :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolutely, the tales of the abyss anime scenes were great. Its just one of the reasons why thats my favorite tales game. I think Xillia will deliver in that department too.

I gotta say TeenRyuu, your sig is addicting to watch.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 20, 2011)

Well it'll be around until Xillia comes out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2011)

Funny people always cry about Xenosaga having a lot of cutscenes despite them being pretty good in my opinion, so I dont know how the majority would feel with 30 minutes of cut scenes, then again in a 30+ plus hour game that is not really that much 

Well im sure most heard it by now, but Megaman Legends 3 is officially dead, Capcom, I dont know what to say; no breath of fire, no megaman legends, no phoenix wright, the whole mercenaries fiasco, why should I care about this company again


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Yes indeed! The anime cut-scenes in tales of are usually major plot points/happenings/etc. I'm excited for this :33



Indeed.
Me too 



Murakazu said:


> Absolutely, the tales of the abyss anime scenes were great. Its just one of the reasons why thats my favorite tales game. I think Xillia will deliver in that department too.



Agreed.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2011)

Waitin for that SDatcher Radio Drama to start on Hideo Radio... finally something new related to Snatcher is emerging from the darkness of Cult Legend...


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 20, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Funny people always cry about Xenosaga having a lot of cutscenes despite them being pretty good in my opinion, so I dont know how the majority would feel with 30 minutes of cut scenes, then again in a 30+ plus hour game that is not really that much
> 
> Well im sure most heard it by now, but Megaman Legends 3 is officially dead, Capcom, I dont know what to say; no breath of fire, no megaman legends, no phoenix wright, the whole mercenaries fiasco, why should I care about this company again



No!! I loved the Breath of Fire series, especially 5. As for Xenosaga, I never had a problem with the cutscenes other then the fact that I had a bad copy so two of them regularly froze up. But I always felt that the cutscenes made the game. They explained a lot in a way that let you see why some people react like they do, like why every Vector employee on the Woglinde shit bricks when Kos-mos started up in her sealed Auto-mode and why it was sealed in the first place.


...what?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)

Persona 2, all the time.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 20, 2011)

> No!! I loved the Breath of Fire series, especially 5. As for Xenosaga, I never had a problem with the cutscenes other then the fact that I had a bad copy so two of them regularly froze up. But I always felt that the cutscenes made the game. They explained a lot in a way that let you see why some people react like they do, like why every Vector employee on the Woglinde shit bricks when Kos-mos started up in her sealed Auto-mode and why it was sealed in the first place.


holy shit, i think you're the first person i have seen here who loves bof5 apart from me. MAD RESPECT. awesome game.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2011)

I think people didnt like BoF 5 for the reason 70 percent of people hate a game, its too hard; I love 3, havent gotten around to 5 yet, but I hear Ryu's dragon power is limited to a set amount for the whole game or something weird like that 

I loved the cut scenes in Xenosaga, its nice to get breaks in between grinding and repetitive battles, and it was cool to just sit back and watch 10-15 minutes at a time, plus information was actually gained; unlike I hate to rip my favorite series of all time, but Suikoden is always sparse especially with epilogue info


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

I had an epic experience with breath of fire, I played my cousin's copy (same cousin who passed away, and lost the game ) and it was amazingly fun. It was soo much fun, but I couldn't find it again  


in other news, anyone know where I can find Inazuma 11 games cheap? :33


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think people didnt like BoF 5 for the reason 70 percent of people hate a game, its too hard; I love 3, havent gotten around to 5 yet, but I hear Ryu's dragon power is limited to a set amount for the whole game or something weird like that.



It's true, but that makes the game more "When/how is the best time/place to unleash this?" Rather then the older BoF games where it was more like, "Kill everything in sight with Dragon powers! Whoo!!!" Plus, BoF 5's Dragon is Godly! The only drawback to it is the 'limited' nature of using it. It moves you nearly, if not completely invincible and immune to any and all status effects. You have inf range, AP-less movement, and enough power to OTK nearly every boss in the game for 5-10% of your D-Gauge. If they _*didn't*_ put the limiter factor on it, the game would have been retardedly broken. Hell, if you're smart about it(which apparently is too much for most people), it *still is* broken. Just don't be surprised if you SOL early due to 'mistakes'. Took me 3-4 legitimate tries to beat it the first time. After that...


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think people didnt like BoF 5 for the reason 70 percent of people hate a game, its too hard; I love 3, havent gotten around to 5 yet, but I hear Ryu's dragon power is limited to a set amount for the whole game or something weird like that



It wasn't hard per se...it was just fucking tedious as shit to play. Such a piece of shit game. That single mechanic made the game absolute shit in my eyes....and I don't say that lightly considering I tend to be forgiving of various games.

Honestly...Dragon Quarters is damn near close to being the worst RPG I've ever played in my life...

*thinks about it*

....no it is the worst RPG I've ever played in my life. I can't think of a single RPG or game in existence that I enjoyed less than I enjoyed this piece of shit game. Its the refuse of waste and no wonder the shit bombed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2011)

^unlimited saga (52), lunar dragon song (58), Final Fantasy XIII (83-84, but i wager half that rating is based on the Final Fantasy part of the title, and not the actually game), crystal chronicles (80- see FF XIII comment) - (also is should be noted that VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XII avg around 91ish, so that makes the rating for XIII that much worse, even with the final fantasy name it could only muster that score)

and actually BoF V (78)is rated higher than III (74), and just below BoF IV (83 aggregate)

btw what manga is that in your sig, I thought it kind of looked like MM, but the MC is not name Yuichi

even if we take FFXIII out, unlimited saga and lunar are much worse


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^unlimited saga (52), lunar dragon song (58), Final Fantasy XIII (83-84, but i wager half that rating is based on the Final Fantasy part of the title, and not the actually game), crystal chronicles (80- see FF XIII comment) - (also is should be noted that VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XII avg around 91ish, so that makes the rating for XIII that much worse, even with the final fantasy name it could only muster that score)
> 
> and actually BoF V (78)is rated higher than III (74), and just below BoF IV (83 aggregate)
> 
> ...


I was actually going by my own personal experience with it. But when I was referring to it bombing, I was talking about its sales. Its the primary reason you see no more BoF games....and also due to the changing market too.

Oh, I should add that Dragon Quarters, being my first BoF game, swore me off essentially the entire series until some years later and a friend told me the older ones is nothing like it. I HATE when a game requires you to start over in order to progress more (I hate that shit in Dead Rising too). It's just lazy video game design plain and fucking simple.

Oh, it is from a manga called Akiko-san to Issho, a Kanon hentai doujin. I didn't know you was into the "stuff" too Kira.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the reason why BoF5 has a lot of haters is that it's so different from other BoF games, it's not a similar type of game at all. It wouldn't be surprising if a lot of fans felt cheated when they bought it, they were looking for another traditional JRPG but got a pretty unique and different dungeon crawler.

Also, I don't think BoF5 was tedious at all. I actually beat it on the first try without starting over even once and without using dragon powers at all, until it was necessary in the last battle. It was challenging but a lot of fun and BoF5 has one of the better battle systems I have played. The only downside that I beat it in one go is that I missed a lot of cutscenes since you don't see them all on the first playthrough.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

*See Tales of Xillia’s Characters Enter Battle With Special And Support Moves*



> Like other games before it, Tales of Xillia revises the series’ battle system. In battle, each character has his or her own special moves, as well as support moves that allow you to chain attacks with other characters. Here’s a bunch of character videos showing both, courtesy of Game Jouhou, who found them on Namco’s YouTube channel:



You can watch all *12* videos 

*Source:*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome videos, everytime I see something new from xillia I just get more excited. Jude looks awesome to play as, kinda makes me wanna play as senel right now...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice news all the way around. It'd be nice if that got localized, I want that set bad. I'm pumped for that ToA 3D though still no US release date.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

It's so fucking stupid.
The series is one of the best in the JRPG market, but we can't get it, but instead we get shit like FF12, im fuming.

Ugh these new support option are boss, gimme, gimme!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

If Xillia gets localized, 2012 will be an amazing year for me.

Inb4Mayacalendar


----------



## Pe1n (Jul 21, 2011)

The Phantasy Star series is my favorite series of all time. PSU was sort of a let down compared to PSO but was still fun for awhile. and now I'm awaiting PSO2 which so far looks amazing.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 21, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's so fucking stupid.
> The series is one of the best in the JRPG market, but we can't get it, but instead we get shit like FF12, im fuming.
> 
> Ugh these new support option are boss, gimme, gimme!


even if you combine all tales of games they don't get close to being as good as ff12 bro.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> even if you combine all tales of games they don't get close to being as good as ff12 bro.



Your right they are so far from being as good as FF12 that they went even further, they're far greater. .

FF12 is mediocre.
Deal with it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> even if you combine all tales of games they don't get close to being as good as ff12 bro.



I tend to like Final Fantasy games in general much much more than Tales. That said, I've enjoyed playing Tales of Symphonia much, much more than FF12. Its the weakest in the series imo.

Its goes a bit like this

FFVII
FFX
FFX-2
FFXIII
FFIV
Other FF games
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of the Abyss
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
FFXII
FFIII


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you didn't put FF III high, that was one boring ass game.

Tales of  Abyss
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of Innocence
Final Fantasy tactics advance
Final Fantasy tactics
Final Fantasy crystal chronicles
Tales of Symphonia 2
Tales of Phantasia/Tales of Eternia
FF4 DS
FF5
FF1
FF2
Then slap down the other Final fantasies barring, 10,11, 13. Never touched em


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

Guys... There's a star wars limited edition white 360 slim bundled with a white kinect! And a gold plated 360 controller.. I came when I saw it


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuck the 360.
Fuck Kinect


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

*Catherine Charmed Her Way Into Europe*



> The tease Atlus made earlier was a clue that Catherine might be released in Europe. We have evidence that’s a bit more concrete
> 
> Germany’s USK rated Catherine for Xbox 360 as a game that’s acceptable for people over 16. While the PlayStation 3 version was not rated, it doesn’t mean Catherine will be an Xbox 360 exclusive in PAL regions. For multiplatform games, sometimes one rating pops up before the other.
> 
> According to the USK, Koch Media is tied as the publisher. Haven’t heard of Koch Media before? Maybe you know their other label Deep Silver, which is handling Dead Island.



*Source:*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I tend to like Final Fantasy games in general much much more than Tales. That said, I've enjoyed playing Tales of Symphonia much, much more than FF12. Its the weakest in the series imo.
> 
> Its goes a bit like this
> 
> ...


but tales of symphonia is the worst tales game. 

imo none of the tales games are up there with the best rpg's i have played but the best tales games (abyss, vesperia, eternia) are still very entertaining, though i wouldn't rate any of them above 8/10.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> but tales of symphonia is the worst tales game.



I respect your opinion, but you do seem to be in the minority.

Tales of Symphonia is said to be one of the, if not the, best Tales game(s) by many.

As, for example, Symphonia's legit, story wise and beats Tales of Legendia gameplay wise.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally something good.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Jul 22, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Finally something good.



Nice. That looks like it'll be fairly interesting to play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

So I've been playing Ys Oath if Fuckhanada or whatever again and it was really good. I beat the shitty bridge monster rather easily after I figured out how to do it.

Now I'm stuck on the dark bishop asshole. Fuck him I quit.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> but tales of symphonia is the worst tales game.
> 
> imo none of the tales games are up there with the best rpg's i have played but the best tales games (abyss, vesperia, eternia) are still very entertaining, though i wouldn't rate any of them above 8/10.



I'm actually liking Symphonia much more than Abyss story wise, and thats important to me as far as RPGs are concerned. Lloyd is an actual likable protag unlike Luke and you feel for their plight against the Desians when you see the shit the Desians do. I haven't got into an RPG's story like that since FFVII. Symphonia is my FFVII of the Tales series.

I think the only thing that Abyss has over Symphonia is better battle system, better female protag (Tears is hot, nuff said), and somewhat better graphics.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 22, 2011)

How far have you played Abyss? Luke changes a lot during the course of the game so I think you haven't reached a certain big plot point yet.

It's funny that the same reason you like Symphonia is the reason I dislike it, I think the story is average, cliche and boring. I don't even like any of the characters in it while Abyss has a pretty strong cast. Well, to each his own.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> How far have you played Abyss? Luke changes a lot during the course of the game so I think you haven't reached a certain big plot point yet.
> 
> It's funny that the same reason you like Symphonia is the reason I dislike it, I think the story is average, cliche and boring. I don't even like any of the characters in it while Abyss has a pretty strong cast. Well, to each his own.



Like 15 hours in. That Van dude seems fishy, but I dunno. And they keep covering up that red haired dude's face. But don't get me wrong I like Abyss (technically my first Tales game) but I like Symphonia more...story wise (goddamn I wish I can free run in Symphonia).

But sometimes I wish I didn't start liking this series considering the amount of Tales games thats not over here. At least as a FF and SMT fan I can play most if not all of their games. I wish I could play Vesperia but I'm not getting a 360 just for that, Blue Dragon, and DoA 4 (the only games I want to play on 360).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Symphonia had a story? I don't remember it. That says something.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah the troll king is back.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like 15 hours in. That Van dude seems fishy, but I dunno. And they keep covering up that red haired dude's face. But don't get me wrong I like Abyss (technically my first Tales game) but I like Symphonia more...story wise (goddamn I wish I can free run in Symphonia).
> 
> But sometimes I wish I didn't start liking this series considering the amount of Tales games thats not over here. At least as a FF and SMT fan I can play most if not all of their games. I wish I could play Vesperia but I'm not getting a 360 just for that, Blue Dragon, and DoA 4 (the only games I want to play on 360).



Abyss'll get alot better for you, soon, imo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am trying not to rush myself in Tales of Eternia. I want to do all the side quest before going to the final battle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2011)

I like luke more than Lloyd because he has massive character development. A total 180 that man does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah the troll king is back.



Really I don't remember the story to almost any games I've played. I just have a poor memory on those things. Even some of my favorite games.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I like luke more than Lloyd because he has massive character development. A total 180 that man does.



When I was playing Tales of the Abyss, Luke ended up as my favorite character of all time.

Times have changed, but he's still pretty high up there in my book.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> When I was playing Tales of the Abyss, Luke ended up as my favorite character of all time.
> 
> Times have changed, but he's still pretty high up there in my book.



Yeah no doubt, I feel the same. It was just awesome for me how radical a change he went through. Specific events obviously forced him that way but still.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm actually liking Symphonia much more than Abyss story wise, and thats important to me as far as RPGs are concerned. Lloyd is an actual likable protag unlike Luke and you feel for their plight against the Desians when you see the shit the Desians do. I haven't got into an RPG's story like that since FFVII. Symphonia is my FFVII of the Tales series.
> 
> I think the only thing that Abyss has over Symphonia is better battle system, better female protag (Tears is hot, nuff said), and somewhat better graphics.



Luke goes through a hell of a lot of character development.
Probably because he wounds the planet so bad you can hear Sephiroth throwing a hissy fit in the background 

Symphonia will seem like it's in a different league at first only because you haven't reached the 'event' that will change Abyss.
I was mad as fuck at Luke before 'does he stfu' but then boom the event happens and your dealing with a different mother fucker and you realize how fun the cast is.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah no doubt, I feel the same. It was just awesome for me how radical a change he went through. Specific events obviously forced him that way but still.



Exactly. It was believable enough for me and I loved it.


ensoriki said:


> Symphonia will seem like it's in a different league at first only because you haven't reached the 'event' that will change Abyss.
> I was mad as fuck at Luke before 'does he stfu' but then boom the event happens and your dealing with a different mother fucker and you realize how fun the cast is.



Exactly this^

But for some people Symphonia was their first Tales game, which gives Symphonia the nostalgia edge for them.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really I don't remember the story to almost any games I've played. I just have a poor memory on those things. Even some of my favorite games.



I'm the same way. 

I only remember that I played a great game and I had some nice warm fuzzy memories of playing it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm the same way.
> 
> I only remember that I played a great game and I had some nice warm fuzzy memories of playing it.



Actually, now that I think about it, I'm like that, too.

I do remember the gist of the story, but in no way specifics.

Edit: 5500th post.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But for some people Symphonia was their first Tales game, which gives Symphonia the nostalgia edge for them.



Esura doesn't have nostalgia to go off of though 



Scizor said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I'm like that, too.
> 
> I do remember the gist of the story, but in no way specifics.
> 
> Edit: 5500th post.



I remember plenty of the games

Symphonia

*Spoiler*: __ 




Genis and Lloyd talk to marble
Collette is the chosen and the bell shit rings.
They go to the temple.
Remiel comes down and shit.
Everyone splits apart after.
They go back to the village it's burning, Marble explodes on Forcystus.
They keep travelling and shit, go to the desert, fire place, town place, get taken in by the rebel watchamacallits led by Yuan, escape. Go through the mountains meet Sheena. Go past that reach palmacosta, mayors daughter is actually a desian monster chick. Designs try to execute someone but Collette saves them with her chakrams. Go to the ranch kill whats his face. Ranch is supposed to self destruct if I recall but you get out.
Some shit with Undine, Collette can't feel pain
Go to Asgard deal with some spirit then go to the temple fight some boss shit, then Sheena. Go to the next ranch shit, turns out that exspheres are some next shit made out of human lives.
Keep doing shit, eventually get on some dragons and go to the tower, shit happens, get knocked out wake up with the watchamacallits. Use the Reheiards/rehirds/retards/bird thingy and fly to the next world. Crash. Keep going doing shit, meet Regal, keep going doing shit cross a bridge made up of hundreds of lives, go to some forest, Regal joins your ass. Find Sheena's village good times, Find Presea's town, good times. keep doing shit, Presea's sister was Regal's lover, Presea is old as fuck lolimilf. Collette gets kidnapped while Sheena gets summons and shit, Ride in and fuck up some dragons like a boss,  Collette is sick. More shit happens fuck up Rodyle, Plant out of control, possessed Collette, Mithos is a bitch, fuck the world. Fuck up Forcystus cus he's a bitch. Go to Heimdall, shit happens, if you did the story right Sheena comes in and implies she wants you to fuck her sideways, upside down, on the ceiling, on a boat, on a plane, in the rain, she likes green eggs and ham, your balls are the ham. Moving on more shit happens go up to Derris Kharlan with the dual swords you got from your parents and all that other good prep shit I skipped over, get seperated, don't give a shit cus your badass, get everyone backtogether, rush mithos. Easy final boss fuck his shit up. Revive the tree cus you a BAMF, see Martel, would fuck, game over. Congratulations. Story continued in Tos2 and Tales of Phantasia." 




Tales of the abyss

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spoiled mother fucker. Gets whipped away by hyperresonance during an attack. Attacker wants his dick secretly, you know it, I know it, she knows it, he doesn't know shit. Go to engeve get in shit for stealing an apple, whatever you don't give a darn cus your a boss. Go to cheagle woods, Jade saves your ass cus he a BAMF. Go to the Tartarus, Shit happens, Jade doesn't give a darn cus he's a BAMF, solo's a God General like nothing ever happened. Get outside, More god Generals, Jade is chilling, turns away cus he sees he's won, Guy comes, fucks bitches up. Move on. Cross the river, good times. Go to the desert place, good times. Get back to baticul, shit happens. You lord of the fools, go to Akzeriuth through some shit, Legretta comes angry about the score. The score is some bullshit, go to Akzeriuth. Shit happens people dying, Luke doesn't give a darn cus he gonna save the world. Luke nukes the whole place, Tells Sephiroth he's a bitch who needs a meteor to wound a planet, only bitches do, real men do it with hyperresonance and shit. Kid dies in the mud, Guy pounds the floor. Sail around the Qlipoth. Party explains that Luke was tricked, they ain't particularly mad at him. Jade says he wishes Luke had told them at first. Luke starts denying shit. Party gets mad because he's denying shit instead of just accepting what he did and moving on. Ion takes blame, party doesn't care because there issue isn't about taking blame but rejecting blame. They angry Luke pretends he isn't at fault for killing thousands. Reach Yulia city, Asch pops up. If your a man you fuck this battle the fuck up and get some sexy scenes going on between the two of them mid battle. Luke gets fucked up in the end. Everyone abandons his ass, Shit happens. Luke wakes up, cuts his hair, personality change, take the Yulia road. Shit is happening in Daath. Go in fuck shit up. Move on, more shit happens, Engeve falling apart. Get the ship, save some people during war. Whole shit falls after fucking up Dist. Fast Forward Absorbtion gate, fuck Vaan up like a boss. Fast forward Tower of Rem, kill everybody like a mother fucking boss and use  their life to wipe out the Miasma. Go to Eldrant, fight Asch, sexy music plays, you know it, I know it, shit was sexy. Go fuck up Sync cus he's a bitch, oh and Asch kicked dat bucket hard. Go fuck up Vandesdelca Musto Fende, sexy ass name, you know it, I know it. Everyone leaves and shit but Luke falls into the planet. Year passses, Luke is back, long hair again, doesn't give a darn."




tales of Innocence

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ruca is a shy bitch like Emil but you don't want to smash him like a bat unlike Emil.  Shit happens awakens his past life turns out motha fucka was a god, a war general, fucking boss. Still a shy pussy though but he tries. Do shit get captured meet Spada and Chitose, Iria and Chitose mad cus they both want your dick, there can only be one. Move on, shit happens during war find some next dude, keep going shit happens, fast forward a fucking lot you are the Overload, the manifest is up in the sky. Turns out the chick you were banging hardcore doggy style in your past life betrayed you and killed you, get mad fuck up the castle. Come back down go to some tower in the desert, turns out your only half of the mother fucker the FB is the other half of you. Don't give a darn though cus you a boss kill her ass. Chitose realizes she can't get your dick or Matias hermaphrodite dick, kills herself, waste of pussy, shoulda hit it one time and bounced. Anyways use the manifest like a boss world is saved, your powers are gone, don't give a darn cus you a boss." 




Tales of eternia

*Spoiler*: __ 




Two worlds, this is totally not symphonia, Eternia came first, worlds are going to collide, everyones a racist to some culture they've never even met like a bunch of tards. Royal family is shit, go to the other world, shit happens, get summon spirits, shit happens. Join rebellion and see power of Shizel and shit, move on. Get a ship and shit, no wait that happened before but who gies a fuck. Dude dies saving your ass, be grateful, go get the Aurora arts, get em, say fuck the world, go into the bitch and find Shizel in her fucked up world. Fight Nereid, fuck him in the ass. Worlds falling apart time to use some powers on this bitch like it's 1991 in dis bitch. Shizels still alive, oh shit, no wait she wants to help, loves her daughter, not putting out though, waste of pussy, world ends up saved and shit. Hip hip hurray. Reids a boss




Tales of Phantasia

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bitch killed your village, chase him down, he gets fucked up by Dhaos, get time travelled. Make your way to some place meeting people on the way, fuck up Dhaos. Time travel back to present time in Thor, Fuck up Dhaos again cus that's how you roll. Go to the Future. You successfully saved the tree and shit. Move on, go do some shit, find Dhaos castle, go, fuck him up and shit.. He uses Derris Kharlan but you don't give a darn cus you got a big dick and 3 bitches, fuck him up again. Dude with long hair is dead, send his ass up to Derris Kharlan and send up a seed for the world so he didn't bitch in vain.
If there is evil in this world it lurks in the hearts of man sexy shit




Tales of Destiny

*Spoiler*: __ 




You da shit. Everyone sucks your dick and your swordians dick and they gonna have to like it, period. Nothing to discuss.




I remember all


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 22, 2011)

Naw, I've heard enough; for me, Symphonia just has that something for me


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Esura doesn't have nostalgia to go off of though



True.



TeenRyu said:


> Naw, I've heard enough; for me, Symphonia just has that something for me



TeenRyu on the other hand, has the nostalgia thing goin' on for Symphonia 

As do I.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 22, 2011)

im a stronng h8rr 

or just too old.........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm the same way.
> 
> I only remember that I played a great game and I had some nice warm fuzzy memories of playing it.



With all the games we play how could we ever keep up?  It's not like a 2-hour movie where you can easily remember the plot. This is like 40 hours of playing through a game with some story woven in.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Esura doesn't have nostalgia to go off of though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Destiny sounds pretty tight.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 22, 2011)

I know right?

Oh wait I should put one for this game too

Tales of Symphonia 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




You are a bitch. You are a straight up pussy, names Emil. You run into a chick, she wants your dick, she wants it bad, but shes flat as a board, sucks bro. She and her cat thingy are like you are her knight of ratatosk. Lame shit happens, TOS characters come in and show how awesome they are. Fast forward run into Sheena, whip out your dick cus shes fap bait, Sheena leaves, put your dick away. Raine appears, whip dat dick back out, raine leaves, put it away. Boring shit happens cus Emil is still a pussy and Marta still wants his dick. Oh yeah you also have some trippy moodswing when you fight where you stop being a pussy but instead your just an idiot, not that you weren't one to begin with. Shit happens, plot twist, Marta thought she was all important and shit, shes not, the symbol on her head is fake. Shes been duped, shes fucking useless, pussy on a board, that's all she is. Emil is Ratatosk in disguise and doesn't even know it, oh damn. Shit happens go down and fight Richter who's such a fucking pansy it hurts. Let Lloyd kill your ass because you fucking deserve to die, cus Lloyd is the shiit. Or 'beat' Lloyd you fucking summon spirit cheating hax, fight fair. No wait in Canon you remove mana from everybodies body so they can survive in a world without mana, oooh aint that fucking amazing, nobody needs the kharlan tree to live...why didn't you do that fucking before ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Fuck you Emil, oh wait whats this your not trapped in that dungeon world? You get to go check Marta? Oh your gonna tap that shit? About time you manned up. Good show Emil, good Show.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> When I was playing Tales of the Abyss, Luke ended up as my favorite character of all time.
> 
> Times have changed, but he's still pretty high up there in my book.



Luke was 49 out of a top 50 character poll by famitsu, but the great Yuri Lowell was 7. Personally I prefer Llyod with Luke maybe 3rd, I actually kind of prefer Asch. 

On that note, to those who have finished abyss 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who is that at the end, is it Luke, Asch, or a combination of the two


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> On that note, to those who have finished abyss
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As far as I'm concerned, it's Luke. No way in hell is it a combination, that would be pretty much taking a massive dump over one of the major themes of the story regarding unique individuality. Luke and Asch doing some kind of fusion ruins all of that for no reason.

Here's why I think it's Luke and not Asch:

-sword-carrying style is Luke (Luke wore it on his back just like the person at the end, whereas Asch wore his by his side)
-personality is Luke (another reason why the "fusion" idea makes no sense, if that's the case there should be more obvious sides towards Asch's personality and such)
-the person at the end refers to a promise. Considering he's responding to Tear who spoke immediately prior, it would be kinda weird if he was actually talking about Asch's promise to Natalia as opposed to Luke's promise to Tear. Not to mention IIRC Natalia even said she wouldn't hold Asch to the promise anymore, so if Asch were there it would be odd for him to bring it up
-Asch was dead for a good while by the time Van was finally defeated and Luke went to do his thing. You can only be clinically dead for so long. And if it's some sort of "his soul returned" thing, well, see below
-we all know Luke's body HAD to eventually fall apart. The story supported this, and I haven't played it yet but apparently there's a sidequest where Jade realizes this is inevitable as well. That's all well and good, but obviously his soul would survive. And it answers why Asch's body got dumped beside Luke then randomly, Lorelia (IIRC I think that's who was talking to Luke at the climax, been a while since I played) could use Asch's body to transfer Luke's soul into Asch's body.
But if that's the case, why is Jade looking sad at the end? Well, because he never believed Luke would come back. Tear and Guy never stopped believing, not sure about Natalia or Anise, but the former probably didn't stop either and maybe the latter as well. Jade didn't believe, in fact he's the one to say, "we should be getting back," after everyone talks about how they know Luke will return, which makes sense because as far he's concerned no one is going to be meeting them. He looks sad at the end, not because Luke is back, but because he didn't believe it all this time while everyone else did.
-the valley has major significance to Luke, as it's where he first got to know Tear. The valley holds no significance to Asch whatsoever, so why would he show up there if he was looking for the others?
-not sure if this true, but it's been stated that an artbook of Tales of the Abyss that the staff had always intended it to be Luke and only rewrote the ending at the last minute to be "ambiguous". Even if they intend it to be ambiguous, I'd still say that's another point towards Luke


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> On that note, to those who have finished abyss
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact he carries his sword sideways proves it's Luke, for me. (Among other reasons, but mainly that one)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 23, 2011)

some 
*Spoiler*: __ 



suggested they merged due to him having a different hair color and asch's finger twitching, but basically i think they meant luke's soul in asch's body when they meant merge




im thinking of magna carta 2 when i finish up vesperia


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> some
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As I see it, the one who returned is Luke, because:

1. He keeps his sword sideways, like Luke.
2. He clearly has a thing for Tear, like Luke 
3. He talks about keeping a promise Luke made
4. Asch is dead

That's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats basically the gist of it of why it is luke. Can anyone make any arguments for why it was asch or a fusion? I highly doubt it. There are too many things that point towards luke.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thats basically the gist of it of why it is luke. Can anyone make any arguments for why it was asch or a fusion? I highly doubt it. There are too many things that point towards luke.




*Spoiler*: __ 




As far as I know:

Asch arguement point:
- His hand moved

Fusion arguement point:
- The person that shows up at tattaroo valley looks like a mixture of both, in a way

But as I see it, it's just Luke.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

